#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  مواضيع و رسائل خاطئه لا يجوز نشرها منتشره بالمنتديات و الايميلات(متجدد)

## SHERIFAZ11

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان شاء الله تعالي سلسله بالقسم متجدده
مواضيع و رسائل خاطئه لا يجوز نشرها منتشره بالمنتديات و الايميلات
و لنبدأ بعون الله*

*عناوين الموضوعات* 
*الرؤيا المزعومة من خادم الحجرة النبوية المسمى الشيخ أحمد 
جردوها من ملابسها بل من كل شي ثم حملوها إلى مكان مظلم..واقعة مبكية 
عشرة تمنع عشرة 
السور المنجيات 
ما الذي أبكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حتى سقط مغشياً عليه 
تسجيل الحضور في المنتديات بالتسبيح والتحميد والتكبير والصلاة على النبي 
الأعرابي الذي أبكى رسول الله وأنزل جبريل من السماء مرتين 
وصية إبليس قبل اعتقاله 
عبارة اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد طب القلوب ودوائه 
بيت للتمليك .. لا يفوتك ! يُطلّ على ثلاث واجهات 
يا علي لا تنم إلا أن تأتي بخمسة أشياء 
دعاء يحتار الملائكة في مقدار الأجر الذي يمنح لقائله 
هذا ما فعل ثعلبة ، إذا ماذا نفعل نحن في ذنوبنا 
الفرق بين : إن شاء الله و إنشاء الله 
صحة ما انتشر بين الناس صورة لرجل خرج من قبره 
إلى من وضع (عَلَم الدانمارك ) في توقيعه 
حكم كتابة ( صلى ) أو ( صلم) أو ( ص ) بعد ذكر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
آية 57 من سورة الأحزاب والرقم التسلسلي التجاري للمنتجات الدانماركية 
هاتفك السماوي معطل ؟ اتصل بالملك ..؟ رحلة سعيدة؟ 
تنبيهات حول نشرة رحلة سعيدة 

تنبيه بخصوص فتوى الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله حول لفظ ( تحياتي )

أقوى المشاهد الواقعية 
أمانة في عنقك .. أرسلها إلى عشرة من أصحابك 
أرسلها إلى(12) من أصحابك ، وسَتَسْمَع خبراً جيِّداً الليلة 
ماذا يقول لك ملك الموت وأنت نائم 

حديث:"إني والإنس والجن في نبأ عظيم..."

دعاء يفرج همك بإذن الله 
ما حكم قول: الله يرجك؟ 
سر الخطوط التي في الكف 
حكم سماع أغنية المعلم المنتشرة في الانترنت 
تحليل الشخصيات من خلال الأسماء والألوان 
اجعل 70 ألف ملك يصلون عليك وإذا مت تموت شهيدا 
طاق طاق طاقية 
فتاوى حول معنى كلمة باي 
هل الصلاة على النبي تحفظ من العين والحسد؟ 
كيف تجعل الشيطان يوقظك لصلاة الفجر 
المرأة المتكلمة بالقرآن 
فتوى حول الصور الكرتونية المنتشرة حاليا 
دعاء جبريل عليه السلام 
الدعاء الذي هز السماء 
دعاء مكتوب على جناح جبريل عليه السلام 
حوار إبليس مع الرسول والمؤمنين 

بمشاركة المسلمين : دعوة لمحاربة الإسلام !

من تهاون في الصلاة عاقبه الله بخمس عشرة عقوبة 
الدعاء الذي يستغيث منه الشيطان 
لو دعي بهذا الدعاء على مجنون لأفاق 
حديث يا ابن ادم لا تخف من ذي سلطان 
حديث: يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك 
القَولُ المَسْبُوكُ في رَدِّ حَدِيثٍ مُنْتَشِرٍ مَكْذُوبٍ 
أسماء الله الحسنى لها طاقة شفائية 
دعاء مبتدع يُتناقل عبر البريد 
أستحلفك بالله أن ترسل هذه الرسالة 
اقرأها كاملة - وأنا متأكد أنك سوف تستفيد 
جداول محاسبة النفس 
حديث: رجلان من أمتي .. جثيا بين يدي الله 
أدعية و صحتها 
ما صحة الحديث الذي فيه : غَذَوتُكَ مولوداً ..وفيه : أنت ومالك لأبيك ؟ 
غرائب العلوم في حروف الهجاء 
ما صحة حديث أن الملائكة تبني قصرا للذّاكِر 
الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات 
حديث: لكل شيء عروس ، وعروس القرآن الرحمن 
دعاء الجوشن 
حديث موت الملائكة 
صورة انشقاق السماء كأنها وردة 

أسبانية تشرح معني كلمة ( الله ) 

الإعجاز العددي وتكرار بعض الكلمات في القرآن بعدد مُتساوٍ 
دعاء كنز العرش 
إلى كل من يعاني من نسيان القرآن الكريم ... إليك الحل 
مسابقة خاصة بكتابة آيات القرآن 
مسابقة هات مصحفك وأبحر معانا 
المساجلة بآيات القرآن 
الملائكة التي تحيط بالإنسان 
عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها 
حديث : حسبي من سؤالي علمه بحالي 
تخصيص آيات وأدعية بفضل 
حديث: إلى متى تحجبون صوت عبدي عني 
إعجاز القرآن في مايكروسوفت اكسل 
حكم هذه اللعبة أو المسابقة: كل واحد يقول ذكر واللي بعده كذلك 

حكم الدعاء بـ ( اللهم بأسرار الفاتحة ارحمنا أو فرج عنا )

حكم تخصيص علي رضي الله عنه بعبارة كرّم الله وجهه 
الدعاء الذي تعجبت منه الملائكة: يا ولي الله أدخل من أي باب شئت 
الأدعية المخصصة للامتحانات 
الملائكة تنقذ فتاة من الاغتصاب 
قناة فضائية مجانية للجميع 
حكم موضوع: عظم الله أجوركم لوفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الأشعة البنفسجية وإمكانية رؤية الملائكة من عدمها 
هل يجوز وضع صور شخص ميت في المنتدى كموضوع أو قصة 
دعاء من قاله مرة واحدة سخر الله له 70 ألف ملك يستغفرون له يوم القيامة 
حكم نشر رسومات الصحيفة الدنماركية المسيئة لرسولنا الكريم بين المسلمين 
دعاء اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه 
حكم لعبة الزواج عبر المنتديات 
دعاء العهد، يدعى به كل صباح 
دعاء كل يوم يغفر الله له أربعة ألف ذنب كبير 
إذا قرأها الكافر أسلم ... فاقرأها أنت يا مسلم 
حكم رسم إبليس بقصد التوعية 
أدعية شهر رمضان من يومك الأول إلى الثلاثين 
اسم الجلالة (( الله )) مكتوب داخل جسمك 
استئذان ملك الموت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقبض روحه 
استفسار عن أبواب جهنم و أسمائها 
أدعية لتيسير الزواج 
ما حقيقة المَـلك الذي له ألف ألف رأس ؟؟ 
هل يجوز قول: خلق الله القلم ليرسم به السماوات والأرض والشمس؟ 
آية أثقل في الميزان من العرش والكرسي وجبال الدنيا 
حديث الملك الذي عجز عن إحصاء ثواب من صلى على رسول الله 
حكم التصويت في المنتديات على بعض الأحكام الشرعية 
من يقرأ هذا الدعاء يغفر الله له أربعة آلاف ذنب 
علقمة يموت وأمه غاضبة عليه 
حُكم وضع يوم للمنتديات العربية 

حُـكـم رسالة ( سـنـوحّـد الدعـاء )

ما صحة حديث عند كل ختمة دعوة مستجابة 
التحذير من كتاب دلائل الخيرات 
حول ما قيل في مسخ فتاة أهانت القرآن 
ما حقيقة مَسْخ الفتاة إلى عقرب بسبب إهانتها للقرآن 
معجزة إلهية تحير العلماء في أمريكا 
عندما بكى ملك الموت 
لتكوني أجمل فتاة في العالم 
بطلان ما يزعمون عن الكوكب العاشر 
الصلاة النارية 
نشرة من العربية نت عن تفاصيل وأسرار الحجرة النبوية 
حقيقة الصورة المزعومة لقبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الآثار النبوية المزعومة 
حديث أصناف النساء يوم القيامة 
قراءة عدية يس لقضاء الحاجات وتفريج الكربات 
من وصايا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لابنته فاطمة الزهـراء 
دعاء مستحب بعد صلاة الفجر 
حديث أسألك بمعاقد العز من عرشك 
بطلان حديث توسل آدم بمحمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
من أسرار لا اله إلا الله 
فتاوى تتعلق بالأسماء المستعارة في المنتديات 

عدم مشروعية نشر "يا يحيى إني أحب أن أسمع صوتك"

اللهم أعطِ قارئها بشرى يعقوب وغنى سليمان وصبر أيوب 
"وما نطق ناطق إلا باسمه وما استمعت أذن إلا باسمه" 
حديث موضوع في فضل قيام الليل ليلة السبت 
دعاء يعقوب 

بطلان حديث (لولاك ما خلقت الأفلاك)


ظل المصلي يرسم "الله أكبر"

يوم القيامة قريب جدا 
الدعاء المعجزة 
حكم قول: لئن قذفتني في النار لأخبرن أهل النار أنى أحبك 
دعاء الأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام 
اللهم زد من يحبني جنونا بي وامنح من يكرهني نعمة العقل 
نقد قصة موضوعة ، والتحذير من القصَّاص الجهلة 
اسم كل سماء ولونها 
صحة بعض أسماء أبناء إبليس ووظائفهم 
ما صحة القول بـ زوال إسرائيل سنة 2022 والدليل من القرآن معجزة في سورة الإسراء 
ما حُكم قول : لئن سألتني عن ذَنبي لأسألنّك عن رَحمتك 
إخبار القران بما وقع لأبراج أمريكا 
حديث: من ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور 
الخمس المنجيات 
ما صحة حديث "أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس.."؟ 
أحاديث وقصص لا تثبتُ انتشرت عبر البريدِ الإلكتروني 
دعاء اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب خطوت إليه برجلي 
دعاء لنماء المال 
حوار فتاة مع الشيطان في سكرات موتها 
إعجاز جديد : هيكلك العظمي على هيئة محمد 

اختراع قطرة عيون من سورة يوسف!!


الكلام الذي يقصد به التسلية أو الألغاز التي ظاهرها المساس بالعقيدة

لغة الخواتم في أصابع المرأة 
لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكنات 
أحاديث شعبانية غير صحيحة منتشرة في بعض المنتديات 

تعليق على دعاء: اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك

لا يجوز نشر ما يروج للكفر 
صفات البنات حسب تواريخ ميلادهن 
ختم القرآن عبر كتابة الآيات في المنتديات 
دعاء عظيم قد يكون سبباً في دخولك الجنة 

هل يأتي القرآن صاحبه في القبر في صورة رجل وسيم

الدعاء الذي من دعا به لم يكن لأحد عليه سبيل 
صلاة الفاتح لما أغلق 

دعاء مجرب لتفريج الكروب

أدخل كل يوم وادع لوالديك 

الرقم الخاص بالملك

دعاء الحروف الأبجدية 
الخطبة الخالية من حرف الألف 
لماذا نسجد مرتين 

دعاء: اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله


قول ( اللهم إني صائم ) هل هو بدعة

قصة الشخص الذي أراد هدم القبة التي على القبر الشريف فصعق هناك 
ملك الموت يزورك كل يوم 
قصه فتاه بكت عليها الملائكة 
دعاء الحفظ من المصائب 
دعاء طلب الحوائج 

موضوع: ما هو الشيء الذي لا يعلمه الله

حديث: من أكثر من الصلاة عليّ سوف لا يجد السوء والأذى ساعة الاحتضار 
سر كون السجود مرتين وعلى الأرض 

دعاء الغريق.هل ورد في السنة الصحيحة


أعظم معجزة في القرآن الكريـم


ما رأيك أن تستغل وقت نومك في عبادة الله

صحة الدعاء المختار 

الرد على دعوى باطلة "كيف تنام بسرعة، وتستيقظ بلا منبه"


قصة تلقين الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لابنه إبراهيم (لا أصل لها)! 

دورات تغيير العقل وحفظ القرآن الكريم 

هل تريد أن يصبح وجهك كالقمر يوم الحساب ؟؟

فتوى مكذوبه عن الشيخ عثمان الخميس 

يوم محمد بدلا من يوم فالنتاين (Mohammad's day)

تحذير من موقع في الإنترنت لتحريف القرآن 
الموقف من الشائعات والأخبار على شبكة الانترنت 
صفحة محاربة للإسلام 
دعاء البسملة لقضاء الحوائج 
تناقل أدعية عن مدرسي المواد المختلفة على سبيل الضحك 
ما ينجي من أهوال يوم القيامة 
هل هناك فرق بين كتابة الله و اللة 
نشرة مكذوبة منسوبة لزينب رضي الله عنها في شفاء المرض 
أحاديث فضل قيام ليالي الأسبوع مكذوبة 
فضل العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة من كتاب درة الناصحين 
أحاديث رجبية غير ثابتة قد توجد في بعض المنتديات 
هل تطوى الصحف بنهاية العام الهجري 
فرصة عظيمة: بيت فخم للبيع 
أحاديث عاشورية موضوعة منتشرة في بعض المنتديات 
حكم قول المسلم للمسلم جمعة مباركة 

خبر عاجل وخطير :الشمس ستطلع من مغربها على المريخ طوال شهر سبتمبر!!

القرآن يشحن طاقتك 
حكم اختلاق القصص الخيالية الفكاهية لإضحاك الناس 
أدعية أيام الأسبوع 
أسرار آية الكرسي 
قصص من تزوجن بعد قيام الليل أو قراءة سورة البقرة 
ما حكم الرسائل الدينية غير الموثقة ؟ 
هل هذه إعجازات علمية للقرآن ؟ 

قول: جعله الله في موازين أعمالك ( تعبير خاطئ )


لا تنسى تقرأني يوم الجمعة ( المرسل: سورة الكهف )

طريقة قبض الروح كما رواها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
تحذير من موقع ( المنقب القرآني ) لتفسير القرآن 
صحة السجادة التي تصلي وتـم تصويرها 

أسئلة فقط والأجوبة سوف تذهلك ( اختبار للشخصية )

هل هذه الصور صحيحة بخصوص رأسها كسنام الجمل 
هل صحيح : أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يؤذن لحكمة .!!؟ 
درجة حديث سؤال موسى ربه هل ينام 
إن الـقـبـر يُـنـاديـكـم كـل يـوم 5 مـرات 
هل هذه الصورة لامرأة لوط التي تحولت إلى حجر 
حديث: ياداود كذاب من ادعى محبتي وإذا جن الليل نام عني 
شكوك الصلاة 
لعبة تفسير الأحلام 
دعاء الصباح 
مواليد وأعمار الأنبياء والرسل 
لماذا نقول عندما نرفع من الركوع سمع الله لمن حمده 
لماذا يولد الطفل ساجدا 

بسبب الصلاة على النبي تغير وجهه من السواد (قصه تبين فضل الصلاه على النبي)

هل يجوز كتابة آيات القرآن بحروف مقطعة ؟ وهل الرسم العثماني ملزم ؟ 
استحضار حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
يا نبي الله أربك ظالم أم عادل؟ 
دعاء: اللهم إن كنت أعبدك خوفا من نارك فأدخلني فيها 
حديث: يأتي زمان على أمتي يحبون خمساً وينسون خمساً 
فضل أمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
دعاء كميل 
دعاء لطلب العلم وقوة الحفظ 
مطلوب موظفون لجهنم 

حديث " يا عبادي إن كنتم تعتقدون أني لا أراكم ..."

دورة تحليل شخصيتك 
دعاء للوالدين فلا تبخل عليهما 
صحة كتابة ما شاء الله هل هي ماشالله أو ماشاء الله أو كلاهما صحيح 
ما قولكم بخصوص فيديو طفلة تولد بهيئة ثعبان 
سؤال عن حديث صـفة ملـك المـوت 
ما صحة هذي القصه صحابي لم يرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
صحة حديث :الموت للانسان اقرب من اللسان للاسنان 
انشر هذا ولك الملايين من الحسنات 
صحة ما يقال عن هذه الآيات: إنها السبع المنجيات 
حكم مثل هذه الصلوات على النبي 
كتـاب الدعاء المستجاب المنتـشر 
عمل لا ينقطع أجره عنك حتى بعد موتك 
سبب نزول آية الكرسي 

هل قصة الملحدون مع أبي حنيفة صحيحة؟ (في اي سنه وجد ربك ؟) 


أبو موسى الأشعري - الإخلاص .. وليكن ما يكون


ما ينتشر اليوم عن " معجزات الطبيعة " !


دعاء: يارب إذا أعطيتني مالاً لا تأخذ سعادتي


حملوني وغسلوني وكفنوني......وأنا لازلت حيّـــه


ملكة جمال الجنة؟؟؟


ما صحة هذه القصة عن خلق حواء


الحذر من تسمية أطفالكم بهذا الاسم


دعاء سيدنا يوسف


هل تعلم أن أول من تمنى الموت ؟


طفلان عاشا في القبر مدة 15 يوماً هل القصة صحيحة


معجزة إلهيه في صدر كل إنسان + صورة

صحة موضوع إذا كانت هذه صورة البنت ... فكيف أمها ؟؟ 
الإعجاز العلمي يكشف عن انفلونزا الطيور في القرآن الكريم 

الرد على (( لماذا اختار الله تعالى عزرائيل ))

ما صحة هذا الموضوع : جليس موسى في الجنة 
دعاء آدم عليه السلام 

هل يصح هذا :القرآن يحوي "شفرة رقمية" تحميه من التحريف ؟!


رجل لا يخاف الله و هو من أهل الجنة !!

حكم الاستهزاء والضحك على الأعاصير والكوارث 
الدنيا في أعينهم 
ما صحة القصة التي حصلت بين المسلم والقسيس 
ما رأيكم فيمن يقول أقسمت عليكم أن تدخلوا وتروا 

هل هناك حرج في نشر هذا الكلام ( امتحان الله وامتحان البشر )

هنا بعض المسجات للجوال التي رأيتها بمنتدى ما 

فيلم ( رب ارجعون ) المنتشر في المنتديات .. ماذا عنه ..

حكم هذا الموضوع: جواز سفر الرسول 
ما صحة دعاء أول السنة وآخرها !!! 
ما ثبت من ألقاب الأنبياء وما لم يثبت 
هل يصح هذا : لماذا خصص اللون الأخضر للقران الكريم ..!! 
جبل أحد على شكل اسم سيدنا محمد 
ما صحة القصة حارس المقبرة يرفض دفن امرأة بسبب... 
الحمد لله الذي جعل في أمتي نظير يوسف عليه السلام 
فرصة عظيمة (طريق سهلة) تجعل بإذن الله لسانك رطبا من ذكر الله 
حقائق علميه حديثه سبق وأن ذكرت في القرآن الكريم قبل مئات السنين 
سورة خالية من سبعة أحرف... هل هذا صحيح؟؟ 
طفل سوداني ولد مختوما بالشهادتين على رأسه 
رحلة إلى الجنة احجز مقعدك الآن 

الدعاء المعروف بــ 360 فضيلة

هل احنا ننادي الجن و إحنا ما ندري 

موضوع: فقط في كلمتين (( تؤيد أو لا تؤيد ))


سؤال عما قيل عنه " ذكاء الإمام علي ( رضي الله عنه) "

هل صحت فضائل هذه السور؟؟ 

حساب سرعة الضوء!!

سؤال عن أشكال و صفات الملكين حينما يأتيان لسؤالك في القبر؟ 
جبريل عليه السلام دخل على يوسف السجن 

معـجـزة نـور مـقـبـرة شهداء أحد ......... صــــور حقيقية !!!

حمامة مكتوب على جناحيها الله ومحمد 
كيف تربح المليون ؟ 
كيف تبرمج عقلك اللاوعي لحفظ القرآن الكريم؟ 
خطيئة نوح عليه السلام طوال حياته 
هل يصح هذا: سليمان عليه السلام و النملة ؟ 
الخيانة بالبريد الالكتروني 
صحة موضوع ثلاثية الحب 
سؤال عن يوم النفخ في الصور 
سؤال البعوضة فما فوقها 
وفاة النبي ولها أثر عجيب في القلب 
دورة تحليل شخصيتك 
سؤال عن أشكال و صفات الملكين حينما يأتيان لسؤالك في القبر؟ 
هل يجوز التصويت لنصرة النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم 
تخصيص صفحة بالمنتديات للدعاء 
ما قولك في موضوع: فضل سور القرآن الكريم 
حديث: ياعبادي إن كنتم تعتقدون أنى لا أراكم فذاك نقص في إيمانكم 
للزوجات حركه تسوينها تخلي زوجك يبوس راسك 

سؤال عن صحة حديث(فضل التراويح في شهر رمضان)

أنزل الله ثلاث صلوات وليس خمسا 
ماحكم نشر مثل هذا الموضوع "مسلسل رمضاني ...وحصري ...تعال وانظر "؟؟؟ 
تخصيص موضوع في المنتديات للدعاء لأحد الأعضاء 
ما صحة حديث خطبة النبي قبل رمضان 
ما صحة معنى كلمة رمضان 
ما حكم دعاء لمن ضاقت به الدنيا ؟؟* *و سنشرح تباعا باذن الله*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*

سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله

من عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز إلى من يطلع عليه من المسلمين حفظهم الله بالإسلام، وأعاذنا وإياهم من شر مفتريات الجهلة الطغام آمين.

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. أما بعد:

فقد اطلعت على كلمة منسوبة إلى الشيخ أحمد خادم الحرم النبوي الشريف بعنوان: (هذه وصية من المدينة المنورة، عن الشيخ أحمد خادم الحرم النبوي الشريف). قال فيها: (كنت ساهرا ليلة الجمعة أتلو القرآن الكريم، وبعد تلاوة قراءة أسماء الله الحسنى، فلما فرغت من ذلك تهيأت للنوم، فرأيت صاحب الطلعة البهية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أتى بالآيات القرآنية والأحكام الشريفة؛ رحمة بالعالمين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: يا شيخ أحمد، قلت: لبيك يا رسول الله، يا أكرم خلق الله، فقال لي: أنا خجلان من أفعال الناس القبيحة، ولم أقدر أن أقابل ربي ولا الملائكة؛ لأن من الجمعة إلى الجمعة مات مائة وستون ألفا على غير دين الإسلام، ثم ذكر بعض ما وقع فيه الناس من المعاصي، ثم قال: فهذه الوصية رحمة بهم من العزيز الجبار، ثم ذكر بعض أشراط الساعة... إلى أن قال: فأخبرهم يا شيخ أحمد بهذه الوصية؛ لأنها منقولة بقلم القدر من اللوح المحفوظ، ومن يكتبها ويرسلها من بلد إلى بلد، ومن محل إلى محل بُني له قصر في الجنة، ومن لم يكتبها ويرسلها حرمت عليه شفاعتي يوم القيامة، ومن كتبها وكان فقيرا أغناه الله، أو كان مديونا قضى الله دينه، أو عليه ذنب غفر الله له ولوالديه ببركة هذه الوصية، ومن لم يكتبها من عباد الله اسود وجهه في الدنيا والآخرة.

وقال: والله العظيم (ثلاثا) هذه حقيقة، وإن كنت كاذبا أخرج من الدنيا على غير الإسلام، ومن يصدق بها ينجو من عذاب النار، ومن كذب بها كفر).

هذه خلاصة ما في هذه الوصية المكذوبة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولقد سمعنا هذه الوصية المكذوبة مرات كثيرة منذ سنوات متعددة تنشر بين الناس فيما بين وقت وآخر، وتروج بين الكثير من العامة، وفي ألفاظها اختلاف، وكاذبها يقول: إنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم فحمله هذه الوصية، وفي هذه النشرة الأخيرة التي ذكرناها لك أيها القارئ، زعم المفتري فيها أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين تهيأ للنوم لا في النوم، فالمعنى: أنه رآه يقظة. زعم هذا المفتري في هذه الوصية أشياء كثيرة هي من أوضح الكذب وأبين الباطل، سأنبهك عليها قريبا في هذه الكلمة إن شاء الله، ولقد نبهت عليها في السنوات الماضية، وبينت للناس أنها من أوضح الكذب وأبين الباطل، فلما اطلعت على هذه النشرة الأخيرة ترددت في الكتابة عنها؛ لظهور بطلانها وعظم جرأة مفتريها على الكذب، وما كنت أظن أن بطلانها يروج على من له أدنى بصيرة أو فطرة سليمة.

ولكن أخبرني كثير من الإخوان أنها قد راجت على كثير من الناس، وتداولوها بينهم، وصدقها بعضهم، فمن أجل ذلك رأيت أنه يتعين على أمثالي الكتابة عنها؛ لبيان بطلانها، وأنها مفتراة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى لا يغتر بها أحد، ومن تأملها من ذوي العلم والإيمان أو ذوي الفطرة السليمة والعقل الصحيح، عرف أنها كذب وافتراء من وجوه كثيرة.

ولقد سألت بعض أقارب الشيخ أحمد المنسوبة إليه هذه الفرية عن هذه الوصية، فأجابني بأنها مكذوبة على الشيخ أحمد، وأنه لم يقلها أصلا، والشيخ أحمد المذكور قد مات من مدة، ولو فرضنا أن الشيخ أحمد المذكور أو من هو أكبر منه زعم أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النوم أو اليقظة، وأوصاه بهذه الوصية- لعلمنا يقينا أنه كاذب، أو أن الذي قال له ذلك شيطان، وليس هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لوجوه كثيرة منها:

الوجه الأول: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يرى في اليقظة بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن زعم من جهلة الصوفية أنه يرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في اليقظة، أو أنه يحضر المولد، أو ما أشبه ذلك فقد غلط أقبح الغلط، ولبس عليه غاية التلبيس، ووقع في خطأ عظيم، وخالف الكتاب والسنة وإجماع أهل العلم؛ لأن الموتى إنما يخرجون من قبورهم يوم القيامة، لا في الدنيا، كما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: { ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَمَيِّتُونَ ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ تُبْعَثُونَ } فأخبر سبحانه أن بعث الأموات يكون يوم القيامة لا في الدنيا، ومن قال خلاف ذلك فهو كاذب كذبا بينا، أو غالط ملبّس عليه، لم يعرف الحق الذي عرفه السلف الصالح ودرج عليه أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتباعهم بإحسان.

الوجه الثاني: أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقول خلاف الحق، لا في حياته، ولا في وفاته، وهذه الوصية تخالف شريعته مخالفة ظاهرة من وجوه كثيرة- كما يأتي:- وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم قد يرى في النوم، ومن رآه في المنام على صورته الشريفة فقد رآه؛ لأن الشيطان لا يتمثل في صورته، كما جاء بذلك الحديث الصحيح الشريف، ولكن الشأن كل الشأن في إيمان الرائي وصدقه وعدالته وضبطه وديانته وأمانته، وهل رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صورته أو في غيرها؟، ولو جاء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث قاله في حياته من غير طريق الثقات العدول الضابطين لم يعتمد عليه، ولم يحتج به، أو جاء من طريق الثقات الضابطين ولكنه يخالف رواية من هو أحفظ منهم وأوثق مخالفة لا يمكن معها الجمع بين الروايتين لكان أحدهما منسوخا لا يعمل به، والثاني ناسخ يعمل به حيث أمكن بذلك بشروطه، وإذا لم يمكن ذلك ولم يمكن الجمع، وجب أن تطرح رواية من هو أقل حفظا وأدنى عدالة، والحكم عليها بأنها شاذة لا يعمل بها، فكيف بوصية لا يعرف صاحبها الذي نقلها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا تعرف عدالته وأمانته... فهي والحالة هذه حقيقة بأن تطرح ولا يلتفت إليها، وإن لم يكن فيها شيء يخالف الشرع، فكيف إذا كانت الوصية مشتملة على أمور كثيرة تدل على بطلانها، وأنها مكذوبة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومتضمنة لتشريع دين لم يأذن به الله! وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: { من قال عليّ ما لم أقل فليتبوأ مقعده من النار }

وقد قال مفتري هذه الوصية على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم يقل، وكذب عليه كذبا صريحا خطيرا، فما أحراه بهذا الوعيد العظيم، وما أحقه به إن لم يبادر بالتوبة وينشر للناس أنه قد كذب في هذه الوصية على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن من نشر باطلا بين الناس ونسبه إلى الدين لم تصح توبته منه إلا بإعلانها وإظهارها، حتى يعلم الناس رجوعه عن كذبه وتكذيبه لنفسه؛ لقول الله عز وجل: { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُولَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللاعِنُونَ إِلا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُولَئِكَ أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ }

فأوضح الله سبحانه وتعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة أن من كتم شيئا من الحق لم تصح توبته من ذلك إلا بعد الإصلاح والتبيين، والله سبحانه قد أكمل لعباده الدين، وأتم عليهم النعمة ببعث رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وما أوحى الله إليه من الشرع الكامل، ولم يقبضه إليه إلا بعد الإكمال والتبيين، كما قال عز وجل: { الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي }

ومفتري هذه الوصية قد جاء في القرن الرابع عشر يريد أن يلبّس على الناس دينهم، ويشرع لهم دينا جديدا، يترتب عليه دخول الجنة لمن أخذ بتشريعه وحرمان الجنة ودخوله النار لمن لم يأخذ بتشريعه، ويريد أن يجعل هذه الوصية التي افتراها أعظم من القرآن وأفضل، حيث افترى فيها أن من كتبها وأرسلها من بلد إلى بلد أو من محل إلى محل بُني له قصر في الجنة، ومن لم يكتبها ويرسلها حرمت عليه شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة، وهذا من أقبح الكذب، ومن أوضح الدلائل على كذب هذه الوصية، وقلة حياء مفتريها، وعظم جرأته على الكذب؛ لأن من كتب القرآن الكريم وأرسله من بلد إلى بلد، أو من محل إلى محل لم يحصل له هذا الفضل، إذا لم يعمل بالقرآن الكريم، فكيف يحصل لكاتب هذه الفرية وناقلها من بلد إلى بلد، ومن لم يكتب القرآن ولم يرسله من بلد إلى بلد لم يُحْرم شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان مؤمنا به تابعا لشريعته، وهذه الفرية الواحدة في هذه الوصية تكفي وحدها للدلالة على بطلانها، وكذب ناشرها ووقاحته وغباوته وبعده عن معرفة ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الهدى، وفي هذه الوصية سوى ما ذكر أمور أخرى كلها تدل على بطلانها وكذبها، ولو أقسم مفتريها ألف قسم أو أكثر على صحتها، ولو دعا على نفسه بأعظم العذاب وأشد النكال على أنه صادق لم يكن صادقا ولم تكن صحيحة، بل هي والله ثم والله من أعظم الكذب وأقبح الباطل، ونحن نشهد الله سبحانه ومن حضرنا من الملائكة، ومن اطلع على هذه الكتابة من المسلمين شهادة نلقى بها ربنا عز وجل: أن هذه الوصية كذب وافتراء على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخزى الله من كذبها وعامله بما يستحق.

ويدل على كذبها وبطلانها سوى ما تقدم أمور كثيرة:
الأول منها: قوله فيها: (لأن من الجمعة إلى الجمعة مات مائة وستون ألفا على غير دين الإسلام؛ لأن هذا من علم الغيب، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد انقطع عنه الوحي بعد وفاته، وهو في حياته لا يعلم الغيب فكيف بعد وفاته؛ لقول الله سبحانه: { قُلْ لا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ } وقوله تعالى: { قُلْ لا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلا اللَّهُ } وفي الحديث الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: { يُذاد رجال عن حوضي يوم القيامة فأقول يا رب أصحابي أصحابي فيقال لي إنك لا تدري ما أحدثوا بعدك فأقول كما قال العبد الصالح وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ }

الثاني من الأمور الدالة على بطلان هذه الوصية، وأنها كذب: قوله فيها: (من كتبها وكان فقيرا أغناه الله، أو مديونا قضى الله دينه، أو عليه ذنب غفر الله له ولوالديه ببركة هذه الوصية)... إلى آخره.

وهذا من أعظم الكذب، وأوضح الدلائل على كذب مفتريها، وقلة حيائه من الله ومن عباده؛ لأن هذه الأمور الثلاثة لا تحصل بمجرد كتب القرآن الكريم، فكيف تحصل لمن كتب هذه الوصية الباطلة! وإنما يريد هذا الخبيث التلبيس على الناس وتعليقهم بهذه الوصية حتى يكتبوها ويتعلقوا بهذا الفضل المزعوم، ويَدَعُوا الأسباب التي شرعها الله لعباده، وجعلها موصلة إلى الغنى وقضاء الدين ومغفرة الذنوب، فنعوذ بالله من أسباب الخذلان وطاعة الهوى والشيطان.

الأمر الثالث من الأمور الدالة على بطلان هذه الوصية: قوله فيها: (ومن لم يكتبها من عباد الله اسود وجهه في الدنيا والآخرة). وهذا أيضا من أقبح الكذب، ومن أبين الأدلة على بطلان هذه الوصية، وكذب مفتريها، كيف يجوز في عقل عاقل أن من لم يكتب هذه الوصية التي جاء بها رجل مجهول في القرن الرابع عشر، يفتريها على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويزعم: أن من لم يكتبها يسود وجهه في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن كتبها كان غنيا بعد الفقر، وسليما من الدين بعد تراكمه عليه، ومغفورا له ما جناه من الذنوب، سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم.

وإن الأدلة والواقع يشهدان بكذب هذا المفتري، وعظم جرأته على الله وقلة حيائه من الله ومن الناس، فهؤلاء أمم كثيرة لم يكتبوها، فلم تسود وجوههم، وهاهنا جم غفير لا يحصيهم إلا الله قد كتبوها مرات كثيرة فلم يقض دينهم، ولم يزل فقرهم، فنعوذ بالله من زيغ القلوب ورين الذنوب، وهذه صفات وجزاءات لم يأت بها الشرع الشريف لمن كتب أفضل كتاب وأعظمه، وهو: القرآن الكريم، فكيف تحصل لمن كتب وصية مكذوبة مشتملة على أنواع من الباطل، وجمل كثيرة من أنواع الكفر؟! سبحان الله، ما أحلمه على من اجترأ عليه بالكذب.

الأمر الرابع من الأمور الدالة على أن هذه الوصية من أبطل الباطل، وأوضح الكذب: قوله فيها: (ومن يصدق بها ينجو من عذاب النار، ومن كذب بها كفر).
وهذا أيضا من أعظم الجرأة على الكذب، ومن أقبح الباطل، يدعو هذا المفتري جميع الناس إلى أن يصدقوا بفريته، ويزعم أنهم بذلك ينجون من عذاب النار، وأن من كذب بها يكفر، لقد أعظم والله هذا الكذاب على الله الفرية وقال- والله- غير الحق، إن من صدق بها هو الذي يستحق أن يكون كافرا لا من كذب بها؛ لأنها فرية وباطل وكذب لا أساس له من الصحة، ونحن نشهد الله على أنها كذب، وأن مفتريها كذاب يريد أن يشرع للناس ما لم يأذن به الله، ويدخل في دينهم ما ليس منه، والله قد أكمل الدين وأتمه لهذه الأمة من قبل هذه الفرية بأربعة عشر قرنا. فانتبهوا أيها القراء والإخوان، وإياكم والتصديق بأمثال هذه المفتريات، وأن يكون لها رواج فيما بينكم، فإن الحق عليه نور، لا يلتبس على طالبه، فاطلبوا الحق بدليله، واسألوا أهل العلم عما أشكل عليكم، ولا تغتروا بحلف الكذابين، فقد حلف إبليس اللعين لأبويكم على: أنه لهما من الناصحين، وهو أعظم الخائنين، وأكذب الكذابين، كما حكى الله عنه ذلك في سورة الأعراف، حيث قال سبحانه { وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ } فاحذروه واحذروا أتباعه من المفترين، فكم له ولهم من الأيمان الكاذبة والعهود الغادرة والأقوال المزخرفة للإغواء والتضليل.

عصمني الله وإياكم وسائر المسلمين من شر الشياطين، وفتن المضلين، وزيغ الزائغين، وتلبيس أعداء الله المبطلين، الذين يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم، ويلبسوا على الناس دينهم، والله متم نوره، وناصر دينه، ولو كره أعداء الله من الشياطين، وأتباعهم من الكفار والملحدين. وأما ما ذكره هذا المفتري من ظهور المنكرات، فهو أمر واقع، والقرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة قد حذرا منها غاية التحذير، وفيهما الهداية والكفاية.

ونسأل الله أن يصلح أحوال المسلمين، وأن يمنَّ عليهم باتباع الحق والاستقامة عليه، والتوبة إلى الله سبحانه من سائر الذنوب، فإنه التواب الرحيم، والقادر على كل شيء.

وأما ما ذكر عن أشراط الساعة، فقد أوضحت الأحاديث النبوية ما يكون من أشراط الساعة، وأشار القرآن الكريم إلى بعض ذلك، فمن أراد أن يعلم ذلك وجده في محله من كتب السنة، ومؤلفات أهل العلم والإيمان، وليس بالناس حاجة إلى بيان مثل هذا المفتري وتلبيسه، ومزجه الحق بالباطل، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ورسوله الصادق الأمين، وعلى آله وأصحابه وأتباعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*جردوها من ملابسها بل من كل شي ثم حملوها إلى مكان مظلم .. واقعة مبكية 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ما حكم تصوّر عذاب القبر ، وروايته كأنه قصة ؟


السؤال :
ما ردكم بارك الله فيكم على هذه القصة المنتشرة في كل مكان للاسف؟
...................
أتمنى الاستفادة من هذه القصة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
جردوها من ملا بسها بل من كل شي ثم حملوها إلى مكان مظلم واقعة مبكية..؟!!
شدوا وثاقها .. وحرموها حواسها ... وشعرت بأنها موضوعة على ما يشبه الهودج .. في ارتفاعه وحركته ...
سمعت صوت حبيبها وسطهم .. ماله لا يعنفهم ... ماله لا يمنعهم من أخذها ...
صوت الخطوات الرتيبة تمشي على تراب خشن ... ونسائم فجرية باردة تلامس ثيابها البيضاء .. ورغم أنها لا ترى الا أنها تخيلت الجو من حولها ضبابيا ... وتخيلت الأرض التي هي فيها الآن أرضا خواء مقفرة ..
أخيرا توقفت الخطوات دفعة واحدة وأحست بأنها توضع على الأرض .. وسمعت الى جوارها حجارة ترفع وأخرى توضع .. ثم حملت ثانية .. وشاع السكون من حولها ... وأحست بالظلام ينخر عظامها .. 
ومن أعلى تناهى لسمعها صوت نشيج ... انه ابنها .. نعم هو ... لعله آت لانقاذها
لكن ... ماذا تسمع انه يناديها بصوت خفيض : أمي ..
ومن بين الدموع يتحدث زوجها اليه قائلا :
تماسك ... انما الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى ... ادع لها يا بني ... هيا بنا ..
غلبته غصة ... وألقى نظرة أخيرة على الجسد المسجى ... فلم يتمالك نفسه أن قال بصوت يقطر ألما : لا اله الا الله ... لا اله الا لله ... انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..
كان هذا آخر ما سمعته منه .. ثم دوى صوت حجر رخامي يسقط من أعلى ليسد الفتحة الوحيدة التي كانت مصدر الصوت والنور ....... والحياة ..
صوت الخطوات تبتعد ... الى أين أين تتركوني كيف تتخلوا عني في هذه الوحدة وهذه الظلمة
نظرت حولها فاذا هي ترى ....... ترى
أي شيء تستطيع أن تراه في هذا السرداب الأسود
ان ظلمته ليست كظلمة الليل الذي اعتادته ... فذاك يرافقه ضوء القمر .. وشعاع النجوم ..
فينعكس على الأشياء والأشخاص ..
أما هنا فانها لا تكاد ترى يدها ... بل انها تشعر بأنها مغمضة العينين تماما ..
تذكرت أحبتها وسمعت الخطوات قد ابتعدت تماما فسرت رعدة في أوصالها ونهضت تبغي اللحاق بهم ... كيف يتركونها وهم يعلمون أنها تهاب الظلام والوحدة 
لكن يدا ثقيلة أجلستها بعنف ..
حدقت فيما خلفها برعب هائل ... فرأت ما لم تره من قبل ... رأت الهول قد تجسد في صورة كائن ... لكن كيف تراه رغم الحلكة 
قالت بصوت مرتعش : من أنت
فسمعت صوتا عن يمينها يدوي مجلجلا : جئنا نسألك ...
التفت .. فاذا بكائن آخر يماثل الأول ..
صمتت في عجز ... تمنت أن تبتلعها الأرض ولا ترى هؤلاء القوم ... لكنها تذكرت أن الأرض قد ابتلعتها فعلا ..
تمنت الموت لتهرب من هذا الواقع الذي لامفر منه ... فحارت لأمانيها التي لم تعد صالحة ... فهي ميتة أصلا ..
- من ربك
- هاه ..
- من ربك
- ربي .. ما عبدت سوى الله طول حياتي ..
- ما دينك
- ديني الاسلام ..
- من نبيك
- نبيي .......
اعتصرت ذاكرتها ... ما بالها نسيت اسمه ألم تكن تردده على لسانها دائما ألم تكن تصلي عليه في التشهد خمس مرات يوميا
بصوت غاضب عاد الصوت يسأل :
- من نبيك
- لحظة أرجوك ... لا أستطيع التذكر ..
ارتفعت عصا غليظة في يد الكائن ... وراحت تهوي بسرعة نحو رأسها .. فصرخت ... وتشنجت أعضاؤها ... وفجأة أضاء اسمه في عقلها فصرخت بأعلى صوتها :
- نبيي محمد ... محمد ...
ثم أغمضت عينيها بقوة ... لكن ..
لم يحدث شيء .. سكون قاتل ..
فتحت عينيها مستغربة فقال لها الكائن الذي اسمه نكير : أنقذتك دعوة كنت ترددينها دائما ( اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك ) 
سرت قشعريرة في بدنها .. أرادت أن تبتسم فرحة ... لكنها لم تستطع ... ليس هذا موضع ابتسام .... يا ربي متى تنتهي هذه اللحظات القاسية ..
بعد قليل قال لها منكر : أنت كنت تؤخرين صلاة الفجر .....
اتسعت عيناها ... عرفت أنه لا منجى لها هذه المرة ... لأنه لم يجانب الصواب ... دفعها أمامه ... أرادت أن تبكي فلم تجد للدموع طريقا ... سارت أمام منكر ونكير في سرداب طويل حتى وصلت الى مكان أشبه بالمعتقلات ...
شعرت بغثيان ... وتمنت لو يغشى عليها ... لكن لم يحدث ..
فاستمرت في التفرج على المكان الرهيب ...
في كل بقعة كان هناك صراخ ودماء .. عويل وثبور ... وعظام تتكسر .. وأجساد تحرق ... ووجوه قاسية نزعت من قلوبها الرحمة فلا تستجيب لكل هذا الرجاء ..
دفعها الملكان من خلفها فسارت وهي تحس بأن قدميها تعجزان عن حملها ... واذا بها تقترب من رجل مستلق على ظهره .. وفوق رأسه تماما يقف ملك من أصحاب الوجوه الباردة الصلبه .. يحمل حجرا ثقيلا ... وأمام عينيها ألقى الملك بالحجر على رأس الرجل ... فتحطم وانخلع عن جسده متدحرجا ... صرخت .. بكت .. ثم ذهلت ذهولا ألجم لسانها ..
وسرعان ما عاد الرأس الى صاحبه .. فعاد الملك الى اسقاط الصخرة عليه ... 
هنا .. قيل لها :
- هيا .. استلقي الى جوار هذا الرجل ..
- ماذا
- هيا ..
دفعت في عنف .. فراحت تقاوم .. وتقاوم .. وتقاوم .. لا فائدة .. ان مصيرها لمظلم .. مظلم حقا ..
استلقت والرعب يكاد يقطع أمعاءها .. استغاثت بربها فرأت أبواب الدعاء كلها مغلقة .. لقد ولى عهد الاستغاثة عند الشدة ... ألا ياليتها دعت في رخائها .. ياليتها دعت في دنياها .. ليتها تعود لتصلي ركعتين .. ركعتين فقط .. تشفع لها ..
نظرت الى الأعلى فرأت ملكا منتصبا فوقها .. رافعا يده بصخرة عاتية يقول لها :
- هذا عذابك الى يوم القيامة ... لأنك كنت تنامين عن فرضك ...
ولما استبد اليأس بها ... رأت شابا كفلقة القمر يحث الخطى الى موضعها .. ساورها شعور بالأمل ... فوجهه يطفح بالبشر وبسمته تضيء كل شيء من حوله ..
وصل الشاب ومد يديه يمنع الملك ...
فقال له :
- ما جاء بك
- أرسلت لها ... لأحميها وأمنعك
- أهذا أمر من الله عز وجل
- نعم ..
لم تصدق عيناها ... لقد ولى الملك ... اختفى .. وبقي الشاب حسن الوجه .. هل هي في حلم
مد الشاب لها يده فنهضت .. وسألته بامتنان :
- من أنت
- أنا دعاء ابنك الصالح لك ... وصدقته عنك .. منذ أن مت وهو لا ينفك يدعو لك حتى صور الله دعاءه في أحسن صورة وأذن له بالاستجابة والمجيء الى هنا ..
أحست بمنكر ونكير ثانية ... فالتفتت اليهما فاذا بهما يقولان :
انظري .. هذا مقعدك من النار ... قد أبدله الله بمقعدك من الجنة ..
(( وولد صالح يدعو له ))
...................
الموضوع منقول
عسى الله ان يمنع عنك عذاب القبر و ان يرزقك بدعوة صالحة
تنقذك من يد ملائكة العذاب
الجواب :
الموضوع يتحدث عن القبر وعذابه وسؤاله

وهذه من الأمور الغيبية التي لا عهد للإنسان بها - كما يقول ابن القيم - رحمه الله .

ولا يجوز تصوير الأمور الغيبية بهذه الصورة 

ثم الحديث عن الملائكة بوصف ( كائن ) وهم ملائكة كرام ، لا يجوز ولا يليق أن يُوصف به مَلَك .

ثم دعوى دفع الميت أمام الملَك .. لا أصل له ولا أساس له من الصحة

ولا الانطلاق به من خلال سرداب ، وإنما يُفتح له نافذة إلى جهنم وهذه أمور غيبية لا يُمكن معرفة حقيقتها ولا تصوّرها

ولا شك أن من يعل ذلك يُريد الخير 

ولكن الأمر كما قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه !

والله المستعان .

ونفع الله بك
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم


يقتصر في مجال المغيبات على ما صح من الخبر 


السؤال: 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجو قراءة القصة وبيان رأي الشرع في أمثالها مع الشكر . 

ما الذي يحدث بعد الدفن؟ جردوها من ثيابها وأولادها وزوجها واقفون وراضون؟ شدوا وثاقها وحرموها حواسها سمعت صوت حبيبها وسطهم ماله لا يعنفهم ماله لا يمنعهم من أخذها صوت الخطوات الرتيبة تمشي على تراب خشن ونسائم فجرية بارده تلامس ثيابها البيضاء ورغم أنها لا ترى إلا أنها تخيلت الجو من حولها ضبابياً أخيرا توقفت الخطوات دفعة واحدة وأحست بأنها توضع على الأرض وسمعت إلى جوارها حجارة ترفع وأخرى توضع ثم حملت ثانية وشاع السكون من حولها وأحست بالظلام ينخر عظامها ومن ثم سمعت صوتا إنه ابنها نعم إنه ابنها لعله آت لإنقاذها لكن ماذا تسمع؟ إنه يناديها بصوت خفيض أمي أمي ومن بين الدموع يتحدث زوجها إليه قائلا: تماسك إنما الصبر عند المسكة الأولى ادع لها يا بني هيا بنا نظر إليها وقال بصوت يقطر ألما لا إله إلا الله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون كان هذا آخر ما سمعته منها تذكرت أحبتها وسمعت الخطوات قد ابتعدت فسرت رعدة في أوصالها كيف يتركونها وهم يعلمون أنها تخاف الظلام والوحدة حدقت فيما خلفها برعب هائل رأت ما لم تره من قبل رأت الهول قد تجسد في صورة كائن قالت بصوت مرتعش من أنت؟ فقال جئنا نسألك تمنت الموت لتهرب من هذا الواقع الذي لا مفر منه فحارت لأمانيها التي لم تعد صالحة هي ميتة فعلا من ربك؟ هاه. من ربك؟ ربي ما عبدت سوى الله طول حياتي. ما دينك؟ ديني الإسلام. من نبيك؟ نبيي.............. اعتصرت ذاكرتها ما بالها نسيت اسمه ألم تكن تردده دائما على لسانها ألم تكن تصلي عليه في التشهد خمس مرات يوميا؟ بصوت غاضب عاد الصوت يسأل. من نبيك؟؟ لحظة أرجوك لا أستطيع التذكر 

ارتفعت عصا غليظة في يد الكائن وراحت تهوي بسرعة نحو رأسها فصرخت وتشنجت أعضائها وفجاءة أضاء اسمه في عقلها فصرخت........ نبيي محمد محمد ثم أغمضت عينيها بقوة ولكن........ فتحت عينها مستغربة فقال لها الكائن الذي اسمه نكير أنقذتك دعوة كنت ترددينها دوما: اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك. 

سرت قشعريرة في بدنها بعد قليل قال لها منكر: أنت كنت تؤخرين صلاة الفجر اتسعت عيناها عرفت أنه لا مفر هذه المرة سارت أمام منكر ونكير في سرداب طويل أشبه بالمعتقلات شعرت بغثيان وتمنت أن يغشى عليها لكن لم يحدث فاستمرت في التفرج على المكان الرهيب في كل بقعه كان هناك صراخ ودماء عويل وعظام تتكسر ووجوه قاسية نزعت من قلوبها الرحمة فلا تستجيب لكل هذا الرجاء دفعها الملكان من خلفها فسارت وهي تحس بأن قدميها تعجزان عن حملها وإذا بها تقترب من رجل مستلق على ظهره وفوق رأسه تماما يقف ملك من أصحاب الوجوه الباردة الصلبة يحمل حجراً ثقيلا وأمام عينيها ألقى الملك بالحجر على رأس الرجل فتحطم وانخلع عن جسده متدحرجا صرخت وبكت وذهلت ذهولا ألجم لسانها وسرعان ما عاد الرأس إلى صاحبه فعاد الملك إلى إسقاط الصخرة عليه هنا قيل لها: هيا استلقي إلى جوار هذا الرجل ماذا؟ هيا دفعت في عنف فراحت تقاوم وتقاوم وتقاوم لا فائدة إن مصيرها لمظلم حقا استلقت والرعب يكاد يقطع أمعاءها استغاثت بربها فرأت أبواب الدعاء كلها مغلقة لقد ولى عهد الاستغاثة عند الشده ليتها تعود لتصلي ركعتين ركعتين فقط لتشفع لها نظرت إلى الأعلى فرأت ملكا منتصبا فوق رأسها رافعا يديه بصخره عاتية يقول لها: هذا عذابك إلى يوم القيامة لأنك كنت تنامين عن فرضك ولما استبد اليأس بها رأت شابا كفلقه القمر يحث الخطى إلى موضعها ساورها شعور بالأمل فبسمته تضيئ كل شيء حوله وصل الشاب ومد يديه يمنع الملك؟ فقال له ما جاء بك أرسلت لها لأحميها وأمنعك أهذا أمر من الله عز وجل؟ نعم لم تصدق عيناها لقد ولى الملك اختفى وبقي الشاب حسن الوجه هل هي في حلم؟ مد الشاب لها يده فنهضت وسألته بامتنان: من أنت؟ أنا دعاء ابنك الصالح لك منذ أن مت وهو يدعو لك حتى صور الله دعاءه في أحسن صورة وأذن له بالاستجابة والمجيء إلى هنا أحست بمنكر ونكير ثانية فالتفتت إليهما فاذا بهما يقولان: انظري هذا مقعدك في النار قد أبدله الله بمقعدك من الجنة... ولد صالح يدعو له.

الفتوى: 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فهذا ليس بسؤال وإنما هو قصة أدبية قصيرة، قد تناولت بعض ما ثبت في السنة من فتنة القبر وعذاب البرزخ، وقد تفننت الكاتبة في تجسيد الموضوع باستعارة امرأة لتكون موضوعاً للأحداث. 

وسمحت الكاتبة لنفسها بإضافة بعض الأمور التي لم ترد في الأخبار المتعلقة بالموضوع، نحو الغثيان الذي أصاب المرأة، ووصفها بعض الملائكة بأصحاب الوجوه الباردة الصلبة، وانسحاب الملكين لما جاء ذاك الشاب الذي وصفته بوضاءة الوجه وغير ذلك,. 

وهذا لا يليق بالحديث الشريف، فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: من كذب عليّ متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار. رواه البخاري. 

وعليه، فمثل هذه القصة لا نراه مباحاً، لأنه إما أن يكون كذباً على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الزيادات التي لحقت بالموضوع، أو أنه كذب لتصور قصة لم يكن لها وجود، أو لأن بين الحديث الشريف وبين النصوص الأدبية بوناً شاسعاً، فالحديث الشريف صدق كله، لأنه كلام المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وحسنه وبلاغته لا يتنافيان مع صدقه. وأما النصوص الأدبية، فإن مصدر حسنها هو بعدها عن الواقع، فكلما كان النص أشد استحالة كان أحسن في المنظار الأدبي، ولذا كانت المقولة المشهورة عن الشعر: إن أحسنه أكذبه. 

فننصح الأخت الكريمة بالابتعاد عن مثل هذا التصور، والاقتصار في مجال المغيبات على ما صح من الخبر. 

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
قال الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم :- (( عشرة تمنع عشر ))
سورة الفاتحة ... تمنع غضب الله
سورة يس ... تمنع عطش يوم القيامه
سورة الدخان ... تنمع أهوال يوم القيامة
سورة الواقعة ... تمنع الفقر
سورة الملك ... تمنع عذاب القبر 
سورة الكوثر ... تمنع الخصومة
سورة الكافرون ... تمنع الكفر عند الموت
سورة الإخلاص ... تمنع النفاق
سورة الفلق ... تتمنع الحسد
سورة الناس ... تمنع الوسواس

فتوى الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله:
كما زعم هذا الكاذب عشرة تمنع عشرة الفاتحة تمنع غضب الرب الى آخره وهذا أيضا حديث مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم.
http://www.binothaimeen.com/publish/article_271.shtml



جواب الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم:


بالنسبة لهذه العشر سردا لم أرها في شيء من كتب السنة 
وثبتت معاني بعضها .
فثبت الحديث في فضل سورة الملك وأنها تمنع عذاب القبر
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : سورة تبارك هي المانعة من عذاب القبر . رواه الحاكم وغيره ، وحسّنه الألباني .
و قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن سورة من القرآن ثلاثون آية شفعت لرجل حتى غفر له ، وهي سورة تبارك الذي بيده الملك . رواه أهل السنن وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن .
ولذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينام حتى يقرأ سورة تبارك وسورة السجدة ، كما في المسند والأدب المفرد للبخاري وسُنن النسائي ، وهو حديث صحيح.
والأحاديث الواردة في فضل سورة ( يس ) لا يصح منها شيء .
والحديث الوارد في فضل سورة الواقعة وأنها تمنع الفقر فلا يصح .
وقد ورد بلفظ : من قرأ سورة الواقعة كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبدا
رواه البيهقي في الشعب ، وضعفه الألباني في الضعيفة .
وأما المعوذات فقد ورد في فضلها أحاديث صحيحة ، فمن ذلك 
ما رواه أبو داود عن عقبة بن عامر قال : بينا أنا أسير مع رسول الله لى الله عليه وسلم بين الجحفة والأبواء إذ غشيتنا ريح وظلمة شديدة فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعوذ ب أعوذ برب الفلق و أعوذ برب الناس ، ويقول : يا عقبة تعوذ بهما فما تعوذ متعوذ بمثلهما . قال : وسمعته يؤمنا بهما في الصلاة . وحسنه الألباني.
والأحاديث التي وضعها الوضّاعون في فضائل السور كثيرة حتى وضع بعضهم لكل سورة حديث في فضلها*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*

السؤال:

انتشر في العديد من المنتديات مواضيع تدعو الأعضاء إلى أن يسجل كل عضو حضوره بالتسبيح والتحميد والتكبير ، وبعضها تدعو إلى أن يذكر كل عضو اسمًا من أسماء الله الحسنى، وبعضها تدعو إلى الدخول من أجل الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فما حكم الشرع في مثل هذه المواضيع؟ 


الجواب:

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد:

فإنَّ العمل المذكور في السؤال، وهو جمع عدد معين من الصلوات على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من خلال الدخول على مواقع معينة على الإنترنت أمرٌ حادثٌ، لم يفعله النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولا أحدٌ من أهل القرون المفضلة من الصحابة والتابعين، الذين كانوا في غاية الحرص على الخير والعبادة.

ولم يُنقل عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه عقد هذه الحِلَق أو أمر الناس بإقامتها، كما لم يُنقل عن أحد من أصحابه أنهم أقاموا الحِلَق أو أمروا بإقامتها من أجل هذا العمل مع أنهم كانوا أشد الناس حباً له وطاعةً لأمره واجتناباً لنهيه.

وعلى كل حالٍ فإن اجتماع هؤلاء في بعض مواقع الإنترنت من أجل الصلاة على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمر مبتدع ليس له أصل في الدين، سواء أكان من قبيل الذكر الجماعي إذا كانوا يجتمعون في وقت واحد، أم لم يكن كذلك بأن كانوا يجتمعون في أوقات متفرقة.

ومن زعم أن هذا النوع من الذكر شرعي فيقال له: إن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إما أن يكون عالماً بأنه من الشرع وكتمه عن الناس، وإما أن يكون جاهلاً به وعلمه هؤلاء الذين يقيمونه اليوم.

وكلا الأمرين باطلٌ قطعاً؛ لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بلَّغ كلَّ ما أمر به ولم يكتم من ذلك شيئاً، كما أنه أعلم الناس بالله وبشرعه.

وبهذا يتضح أن هذا العمل ليس من الشرع، وهو من الأمور المحدثات التي حذر منها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: "إياكم ومحدثات الأمور، فإن كل محدثة بدعة". أخرجه أبو داود (4607) والنسائي (1578).

وقد تكلم كثيرٌ من أهل العلم عن حكم الذكر، وبينوا المشروع منه والممنوع منه، ومن ذلك ما أشار إليه الأخ السائل من فتاوى الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، والشيخ محمد بن عثيمين -رحمهما الله تعالى-.

والله الموفق، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

الشيخ أحمدبن عبدالرحمن الرشيد

http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/show_question_ *******.cfm?id=71202






سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على النبي 

السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الكريم والشيخ الفاضل / عبد الرحمن السحيم

أرجو أن تخبرني ما حكم مثل هذه المشاركة التي انتشرت في المنتديات وهو موضوع بعنوان ( سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم )

ومنهم من يقول أنها بدعه

أرجو إفادتي وجزاك الله خيراً 


الجواب:

هذا من البدع الْمُحدَثَة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا من البدع الْمُحدَثَة

نعم .. لو تم التذكير به في يوم أو في مناسبته كيوم الجمعة الذي جاء الحث على إكثار الصلاة فيه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا بأس

أما أن يكون بشكل يومي ، وسجِّل حضورك

فهذا لا شك أنه من البدع

والله أعلم

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم

http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&thre adid=31920






السؤال : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انتشرت مواضيع متنوعة في المنتديات منها تسجيل الخروج من المنتدى أو الموقع بذكر كفارة المجلس .

وأيضا تسجيل الدخول إلى الموقع بالصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو ذكر اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى ، وفي كل الحالات يثبت موضوع ويقوم الأعضاء بالرد عليه عند دخولهم وخروجهم.

فنرجو من سماحتكم توضيح مدى مشروعية هذه المواضيع مع التفصيل في كل حالة إن أمكن. 

هذا وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم. 


الجواب :

هذه من البدع المحدَثة .

فتحديد ذِكر مُعيّن بعدد مُعيّن أو بزمن مُعيّن لم يُحدده الشرع لا يجوز ، وهو من البِدع الْمُحدَثَة ، خاصة إذا التُزِم به .

وحقيقة البدع استدراك على الشرع .

ثم إن في البدع سوء أدب مع مقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله : من ابتدع في الدين بدعة فرآها حسنة فقد اتّهم أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإن الله يقول : ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي ) فما لم يكن يومئذ دينا فلا يكون اليوم ديناً .

وبعض الأعضاء يزعم أن فيه خيراً ، ولا خير فيه ، إذ لو كان خيراً لسبقنا إليه أحرص الناس على الخير ، وهم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ورضي الله عنهم .

فلم يكونوا يلتزمون الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما دخلوا أو خَرَجوا ، ولا كلما تقابلوا أو انصرف بعضهم عن بعض ، بخلاف السلام فإنه كانوا يُواظبون عليه ، فإذا لقي أحدهم أخاه سلّم عليه ، والمقصود السلام بالقول .
وحسن النية لا يُسوِّغ العمل .

وابن مسعود رضي الله عنه لما دخل المسجد ووجد الذين يتحلّقون وأمام كل حلقة رجل يقول : سبحوا مائة ، فيُسبِّحون ، كبِّروا مائة ، فيُكبِّرون ...

فأنكر عليهم - مع أن هذا له أصل في الذِّكر - ورماهم بالحصباء 

وقال لهم : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون ؟ 

قالوا : يا أبا عبد الرحمن حصىً نَعُدّ به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح 

قال : فعدوا سيئاتكم ! فأنا ضامن أن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء . ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم ! هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون ، وهذه ثيابه لم تبلَ ، وأنيته لم تكسر ، والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلي ملة هي أهدي من ملة محمد ، أو مُفتتحوا باب ضلالة ؟ 

قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا إلا الخير ! 

قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه ! إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا أن قوما يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم . وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم ثم تولى عنهم . فقال عمرو بن سلمة : رأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج . ورواه ابن وضاح في البدع والنهي عنها .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم

شبكة المشكاة الإسلامية 
http://www.almeshkat.net/index.php?pg=qa&cat=13&re f=804






حكم تسجيل الحضور اليومي للمنتديات بالصلاة على النبي

السؤال:

انتشرت في المنتديات مواضيع تحمل اسم "سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي" بحيث يشارك فيها العضو بكتابة رد يحوي صلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. فهل هذه الطريقة مشروعة بارك الله فيكم؟


الإجابة: 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد:

فإنه ينبغي التنبيه على أمر مهم، وهو أن كثيرًا من الإخوة يقصدون الخير وتكثير الحسنات فتخطر على بالهم بعض الأفكار في ترديد الأذكار أو الصلوات على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يشكرون على هذا الحرص على فعل الخيرات، وهو يدل على صحة الإيمان وحياة القلب، فجزاهم الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء. غير أنه يجب التنبه إلى أن العبادات مبناها على التوقيف، فكل اقتراح في بابها يجب أن يكون مستندا على دليل، فهي ليس مثل العادات التي مبناها على الإباحة، فالأصل فيها أنه يجوز فعلها ما لم يأت دليل يحظرها.

فالواجب أن يحذر المسلم أن يقع في المحدثات التي حذر منها نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال " إياكم ومحدثات الأمور" وقال –عليه الصلاة والسلام- "كل بدعة ضلالة"، ومن ذلك أن يكون الذكر على هيئة جماعية أو التزام جماعي، لم يرد في شيء من الأحاديث.

فلو فرضنا أن طالبا للخير دعا إلى أن لا يدخل أحد مجلسهم مثلا إلا أن يسلم ثم يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما دخل قبل أن يجلس لقلنا له:

لك أن تذكر أهل مجلسك بفضائل الصلاة على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وتدعوهم إلى الإكثار منها، كما ورد في السنة، ولكن لا تجعل ذلك على هيئة الالتزام الجماعي بالطريقة التي دعوت إليها؛ خشية أن يكون من الإحداث في الدين، إذ لم ترد مثل هذه الهيئة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو الصحابة. ومثل هذا ما يقترحه بعض أهل الخير الحريصين على الفضل في المنتديات، بالتزام الزائر بذكر مخصوص أو صلاة على النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم عند دخوله، فله أن يذكر إخوانه بأن يحرص كل مشترك على التذكير بآية أو حديث أو فضل عمل، أو حكمة يختارها يذكرنا بها فإن ذلك من الذكرى التي تنفع المؤمنين، ولكن لا يلزم الجميع على أن يسجلوا حضورهم بالصلاة مثلا أو غير ذلك من الأذكار المخصوصة، فإن هذا يشبه الالتزام الجماعي الذي لم يثبت به دليل، وقد ورد عن الصحابة النهي عنه. فقد نهى ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قومًا كانوا قد اجتمعوا في مسجد الكوفة يسبحون بالعدّ بصورة جماعية وذكر لهم إن ذلك من الإحداث في الدين. [قد رواه الدارمي وغيره بإسناد صحيح].

وأخيرا نذكر بما قاله العلماء بأن البدع تبدأ صغارا ثم تؤول كبارًا، بمعنى أن الإحداث في الدين -وهي البدع- يتطور ويزاد فيه ويبنى عليه، ولا يقف عند حد، حتى يأتي اليوم الذي تختلط السنن بالبدع، ولا يعرف المسلمون ما ورد مما حدث، كما فعلت الصوفية المبتدعة حتى آل بها الأمر إلى أن اخترعت طرقا وهيئات في الذكر ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، وكل ذلك بسبب التسامح في البدء بالبدع الصغيرة، حتى صارت كبيرة. ولهذا كان السلف الصالح ينهون عن الابتداع أشد النهي، كما ذكر ذلك وروى عنهم ابن وضاح في كتابه القيم البدع والنهي عنها، وذكره غيره مثل الطرطوشي في كتابه الحوادث والبدع، وأبو شامة في كتابه الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث.

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي 

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa&iw_a=view&fat wa_id=5592





افتتاح المنتديات بالتهليل والتكبير 
السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته. أما بعد:

نلاحظ في كثير من المنتديات مواضيع يبدأ العضو الأول بقول سبحان الله، والثاني: الله أكبر، وهكذا يستمرون في التسبيح والتهليل في كل مرة يتم الدخول إلى المنتدى.

فما الحكم في ذلك بارك الله فيكم؟.


الجواب: 

الحمد لله.

وعليكم السلام ورحمة والله وبركاته. وبعد:

فالذي أراه أن هذا العمل من قبيل الذكر الجماعي البدعي، بل ربما كان من اتخاذ آيات الله هزواً. نسأل الله العافية. والله أعلم.

المجيب د. رياض بن محمد المسيميري 

عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية

http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/show_question_ *******.cfm?id=26939





سجل حضورك بداية بأية شريفة أو حديث نبوي أو حكمة هادفة 
السؤال:

ما حكم هذا الموضوع؟

وهل هو له نفس حكم "سجل حضورك بالصلاة على الرسول على الصلاة والسلام " ام؟

http://www.khayma.com/da3wah/6.html

هذا الموضوع:

سجل حضورك بداية بأية شريفة أو حديث نبوي أو حكمة هادفة$$ 

---------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله‎ ‎وبركاته‎ 

والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد : 

هذه الصفحة مخصصة لتسجيل حضوركم اليومى ( وحسب‎ ‎ظروفكم) ، ‏لتسجلوا بها ما ما تجود

به قريحتكم من آية قرآنية، أو حديث نبوى ، أو‎ ‎حكمة، أو موعظة‎. 

ذالك فى بداية كل زيارة لكم للمنتدى ,وأتمنى أن نقوم من خلاله بجمع الحكم والأيات والأدعية المأثورة في 

موضوعا 

واحد يكون لنا تذكرة بشكل دائم 

جزاكم الله كل الخير

علما أن هذه موجودة في أغلب المنتديات


الجواب: 

أما تسجيل الحضور بِما هو قُرْبَة وطاعة ، فلا يجوز ؛ لأنه مُتضمّن توقيت عبادة بِزَمِن لم يرد توقيتها به في الشريعة . 
وأما تسجيل الحضور بِحِكْمة أو فائدة ، أو بيت من الشعر فلا حرج في ذلك ؛ لأنه لا يُقصد بها التقرّب إلى الله ابتداء . 

تنبيه : 
قولهم : (ما ما تجود به قريحتكم من آية قرآنية، أو حديث نبوى ...) 
أقول : لا يصحّ هذا القول ؛ لأن الآية أو الحديث ليست مما تجود به القريحة !
وإنما يكون ذلك فيما يكون من بُنيّات أفكار الإنسان وقوله ونظمه خاصة . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم

http://al-ershaad.com/vb4/showthread.php?t=4914*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*

سُئلت اللجنة الدائمة :
السؤال : جاء بعض طلبة دار الحديث بالمدينة المنورة بنسخة تسمى السور المنجيات فيها سورة الكهف والسجدة ويس وفصلت والدخان والواقعة والحشر والملك ، ولقد وزع منها الكثير ، فهل هناك دليل على تخصيصها بهذا الوصف وتسميتها بهذا الاسم ؟



الجواب :
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه .. وبعد :
كل سور القرآن وآياته شفاء لما في الصدور وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين ونجاة لمن اعتصم به واهتدى بهداه من الكفر والضلال والعذاب الأليم ، وبيّن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله وعمله وتقريره جواز الرقية ، ولم يثبت عنه أنه خص هذه السور الثمان بأنها توصف أو تسمى المنجيات بل ثبت أنه كان يعوذ نفسه بالمعوذات الثلاث ( قل هو الله أحد ) و (قل أعوذ برب الفلق ) و ( قل أعوذ برب الناس ) يقرؤهن ثلاث مرات وينفث في كفيه عقب كل مرة عند النوم ويمسح بهما وجهه وما استطاع من جسده ، ورقى أبو سعيد بفاتحة الكتاب سيد حي من الكفار قد لدغ فبرأ بإذن الله وأقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك ، وقرر قراءة آية الكرسي عند النوم وأن من قرأها لم يقربه شيطان تلك الليلة ، فمن خص السور المذكورة في السؤال بالمنجيات فهو جاهل مبتدع ومن جمعها على هذا الترتيب مستقلة عما سواها من سور القرآن رجاء النجاة أو الحفظ أو التبرك بها فقد أساء في ذلك وعصى لمخالفته لترتيب المصحف العثماني الذي أجمع عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، ولهجرة أكثر القرآن وتخصيصه بعضه بما لم يخصه به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحد من أصحابه ، وعلى هذا فيجب منع توزيعها والقضاء على ما طبع من هذه النسخ إنكاراً للمنكر وإزالة له .. 
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..

( اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء فتوى رقم 1260 )
رئيس اللجنة : الشيخ : عبد العزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
من كتاب / البدع والمحدثات وما لا أصل له ..
تأليف / حمود المطر 

[ منقول ]
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عاجل جداً ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟؟ 

قد ضرب هذا الحديث الرقم القياسي في أنتشره في المنتديات 

وإليك نص هذا الحديث ....

روى يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس بن مالك قال: جاء جبريل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ساعةٍ ما كان يأتيه فيها متغيّر اللون، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( مالي أراك متغير اللون )) فقال: يا محمد جئتُكَ في الساعة التي أمر الله بمنافخ النار أن تنفخ فيها، ولا ينبغي لمن يعلم أن جهنم حق، و أن النار حق، وأن عذاب القبر حق، وأن عذاب الله أكبر أنْ تقرّ عينه حتى يأمنها.

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يا جبريل صِف لي جهنم ))

قال: نعم، إن الله تعالى لمّا خلق جهنم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فاحْمَرّت، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فابْيَضّت، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فاسْوَدّت، فهي سوداء مُظلمة لا ينطفئ لهبها ولا جمرها .

والذي بعثك بالحق، لو أن خُرْم إبرة فُتِحَ منها لاحترق أهل الدنيا عن آخرهم من حرّها ..

والذي بعثك بالحق، لو أن ثوباً من أثواب أهل النار عَلِقَ بين السماء و الأرض، لمات جميع أهل الأرض من نَتَنِهَا و حرّها عن آخرهم لما يجدون من حرها ..

والذي بعثك بالحق نبياً ، لو أن ذراعاً من السلسلة التي ذكرها الله تعالى في كتابه وُضِع على جبلٍ لَذابَ حتى يبلُغ الأرض السابعة ..

والذي بعثك بالحق نبياً ، لو أنّ رجلاً بالمغرب يُعَذّب لاحترق الذي بالمشرق من شدة عذابها ..

حرّها شديد ، و قعرها بعيد ، و حليها حديد ، و شرابها الحميم و الصديد ، و ثيابها مقطعات النيران ، لها سبعة أبواب، لكل باب منهم جزءٌ مقسومٌ من الرجال والنساء ..

فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( أهي كأبوابنا هذه ؟! ))

قال: لا ، ولكنها مفتوحة، بعضها أسفل من بعض، من باب إلى باب مسيرة سبعين سنة، كل باب منها أشد حراً من الذي يليه سبعين ضعفاً ، يُساق أعداء الله إليها فإذا انتهوا إلى بابها استقبلتهم الزبانية بالأغلال و السلاسل، فتسلك السلسلة في فمه وتخرج من دُبُرِه ، وتُغَلّ يده اليسرى إلى عنقه، وتُدخَل يده اليمنى في فؤاده، وتُنزَع من بين كتفيه ، وتُشدّ بالسلاسل، ويُقرّن كل آدمي مع شيطان في سلسلة ، ويُسحَبُ على وجهه ، وتضربه الملائكة بمقامع من حديد، كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها من غم أُعيدوا فيها .

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( مَنْ سكّان هذه الأبواب ؟! ))

فقال: أما الباب الأسفل ففيه المنافقون، ومَن كفر مِن أصحاب المائدة، وآل فرعون ، و اسمها الهاوية ..

و الباب الثاني فيه المشركون و اسمه الجحيم ..

و الباب الثالث فيه الصابئون و اسمه سَقَر ..

و الباب الرابع فيه ابليس و من تَبِعَهُ ، و المجوس ، و اسمه لَظَى ..
و الباب الخامس فيه اليهود و اسمه الحُطَمَة ..

و الباب السادس فيه النصارى و اسمه العزيز ، ثم أمسكَ جبريلُ حياءً من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال له عليه السلام: ((ألا تخبرني من سكان الباب السابع ؟ ))

فقال: فيه أهل الكبائر من أمتك الذين ماتوا و لم يتوبوا . فخَرّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مغشيّاً عليه، فوضع جبريل رأسه على حِجْرِه حتى أفاق، فلما أفاق قال عليه الصلاة و السلام: (( يا جبريل عَظُمَتْ مصيبتي ، و اشتدّ حزني ، أَوَ يدخل أحدٌ من أمتي النار ؟؟؟ ))
قال: نعم ، أهل الكبائر من أمتك . .
ثم بكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، و بكى جبريل .

و دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منزله و احتجب عن الناس ، فكان لا يخرج إلا إلى الصلاة يصلي و يدخل و لا يكلم أحداً، يأخذ في الصلاة يبكي و يتضرّع إلى الله تعالى .

فلما كان اليوم الثالث ، أقبل أبو بكر رضي الله عنه حتى وقف بالباب و قال: السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت الرحمة، هل إلى رسول الله من سبيل ؟ فلم يُجبه أحد فتنحّى باكياً. .

فأقبل عمر رضي الله عنه فوقف بالباب و قال: السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت الرحمة، هل إلى رسول الله من سبيل ؟ فلم يُجبه أحد فتنحّى يبكي. .

فأقبل سلمان الفارسي حتى وقف بالباب و قال: السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت الرحمة، هل إلى مولاي رسول الله من سبيل ؟ فأقبل يبكي مرة، ويقع مرة، ويقوم أخرى حتى أتى بيت فاطمة ووقف بالباب ثم قال: السلام عليك يا ابنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان علي رضي الله عنه غائباً ، فقال: يا ابنة رسول الله ، إنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد احتجب عن الناس فليس يخرج إلا إلى الصلاة فلا يكلم أحداً و لا يأذن لأحدٍ في الدخول ..

فاشتملت فاطمة بعباءة قطوانية و أقبلت حتى وقفت على باب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم سلّمت و قالت : يا رسول الله أنا فاطمة ، ورسول الله ساجدٌ يبكي، فرفع رأسه و قال: (( ما بال قرة عيني فاطمة حُجِبَت عني ؟ افتحوا لها الباب ))

ففتح لها الباب فدخلت ، فلما نظرت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكت بكاءً شديداً لما رأت من حاله مُصفرّاً متغيراً قد ذاب لحم وجهه من البكاء و الحزن ، فقالت: يا رسول الله ما الذي نزل عليك ؟!

فقال: (( يا فاطمة جاءني جبريل و وصف لي أبواب جهنم ، و أخبرني أن في أعلى بابها أهل الكبائر من أمتي ، فذلك الذي أبكاني و أحزنني ))

قالت: يا رسول الله كيف يدخلونها ؟!

قال: (( بلى تسوقهم الملائكة إلى النار ، و لا تَسْوَدّ وجوههم ، و لا تَزْرَقّ أعينهم ، و لا يُخْتَم على أفواههم ، و لا يقرّنون مع الشياطين ، و لا يوضع عليهم السلاسل و الأغلال ))

قالت: يا رسول الله كيف تقودهم الملائكة ؟!

قال: (( أما الرجال فباللحى، و أما النساء فبالذوائب و النواصي ... فكم من ذي شيبةٍ من أمتي يُقبَضُ على لحيته وهو ينادي: واشَيْبتاه واضعفاه ، و كم من شاب قد قُبض على لحيته ، يُساق إلى النار وهو ينادي: واشباباه واحُسن صورتاه ، و كم من امرأة من أمتي قد قُبض على ناصيتها تُقاد إلى النار و هي تنادي: وافضيحتاه واهتك ستراه ، حتى يُنتهى بهم إلى مالك ، فإذا نظر إليهم مالك قال للملائكة: من هؤلاء ؟ فما ورد عليّ من الأشقياء أعجب شأناً من هؤلاء ، لم تَسْوَدّ وجوههم ولم تَزرقّ أعينهم و لم يُختَم على أفواههم و لم يُقرّنوا مع الشياطين و لم توضع السلاسل و الأغلال في أعناقهم !!

فيقول الملائكة: هكذا أُمِرنا أن نأتيك بهم على هذه الحالة ...

فيقول لهم مالك: يا معشر الأشقياء من أنتم ؟!

وروي في خبر آخر : أنهم لما قادتهم الملائكة قالوا : وامحمداه ، فلما رأوا مالكاً نسوا اسم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من هيبته ، فيقول لهم : من أنتم؟ فيقولون: نحن ممن أُنزل علينا القرآن،ونحن ممن يصوم رمضان . فيقول لهم مالك: ما أُنزل القرآن إلا على أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا سمعوا اسم محمد صاحوا : نحن من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

فيقول لهم مالك : أما كان لكم في القرآن زاجرٌ عن معاصي الله تعالى .. فإذا وقف بهم على شفير جهنم، ونظروا إلى النار وإلى الزبانية قالوا: يا مالك ائذن لنا نبكي على أنفسنا ، فيأذن لهم ، فيبكون الدموع حتى لم يبق لهم دموع ، فيبكون الدم ، فيقول مالك: ما أحسن هذا البكاء لو كان في الدنيا، فلو كان في الدنيا من خشية الله ما مسّتكم النار اليوم ..

فيقول مالك للزبانية : ألقوهم .. ألقوهم في النار


فإذا أُلقوا في النار نادوا بأجمعهم : لا إله إلا الله ، فترجع النار عنهم ، فيقول مالك: يا نار خذيهم، فتقول : كيف آخذهم و هم يقولون لا إله إلا الله؟ فيقول مالك: نعم، بذلك أمر رب العرش، فتأخذهم ، فمنهم من تأخذه إلى قدميه، ومنهم من تأخذه إلى ركبتيه، ومنهم من تأخذه إلى حقويه، ومنهم من تأخذه إلى حلقه، فإذا أهوت النار إلى وجهه قال مالك: لا تحرقي وجوههم فطالما سجدوا للرحمن في الدنيا، و لا تحرقي قلوبهم فلطالما عطشوا في شهر رمضان .. فيبقون ما شاء الله فيها ، ويقولون: يا أرحم الراحمين يا حنّان يا منّان، فإذا أنفذ الله تعالى حكمه قال: يا جبريل ما فعل العاصون من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فيقول: اللهم أنت أعلم بهم . فيقول انطلق فانظر ما حالهم .



فينطلق جبريل عليه السلام إلى مالك و هو على منبر من نار في وسط جهنم، فإذا نظر مالك على جبريل عليه السلام قام تعظيماً له ، فيقول له يا جبريل : ماأدخلك هذا الموضع ؟ فيقول: ما فَعَلْتَ بالعصابة العاصية من أمة محمد ؟ فيقول مالك: ما أسوأ حالهم و أضيَق مكانهم،قد أُحرِقَت أجسامهم، و أُكِلَت لحومهم، وبقِيَت وجوههم و قلوبهم يتلألأ فيها الإيمان .



فيقول جبريل: ارفع الطبق عنهم حتى انظر إليهم . قال فيأمر مالك الخَزَنَة فيرفعون الطبق عنهم، فإذا نظروا إلى جبريل وإلى حُسن خَلقه، علموا أنه ليس من ملائكة العذاب فيقولون : من هذا العبد الذي لم نر أحداً قط أحسن منه ؟ فيقول مالك : هذا جبريل الكريم الذي كان يأتي محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم بالوحي ، فإذا سمعوا ذِكْر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحوا بأجمعهم: يا جبريل أقرئ محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم منا السلام، وأخبره أن معاصينا فرّقت بيننا وبينك، وأخبره بسوء حالنا .


فينطلق جبريل حتى يقوم بين يدي الله تعالى ، فيقول الله تعالى: كيف رأيت أمة محمد؟ فيقول: يارب ما أسوأ حالهم و أضيق مكانهم .


فيقول: هل سألوك شيئاً ؟ فيقول: يا رب نعم، سألوني أن أُقرئ نبيّهم منهم السلام و أُخبره بسوء حالهم . فيقول الله تعالى : انطلق فأخبره ..


فينطلق جبريل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في خيمة من درّة بيضاء لها أربعة آلاف باب، لكل باب مصراعان من ذهب ، فيقول: يا محمد . . قد جئتك من عند العصابة العصاة الذين يُعذّبون من أمتك في النار ، وهم يُقرِئُونك السلام ويقولون ما أسوأ حالنا، وأضيق مكاننا ..


فيأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تحت العرش فيخرّ ساجداً ويثني على الله تعالى ثناءً لم يثنِ عليه أحد مثله ...


فيقول الله تعالى : ارفع رأسك ، و سَلْ تُعْطَ ، و اشفع تُشفّع ..



فيقول: (( يا رب الأشقياء من أمتي قد أنفذتَ فيهم حكمك وانتقمت منهم، فشفّعني فيهم )) 



فيقول الله تعالى : قد شفّعتك فيهم ، فَأْتِ النار فأخرِج منها من قال لا إله إلا الله . فينطلق النبي صلىالله عليه وسلم فإذا نظر مالك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام تعظيماً له فيقول : (( يا مالك ما حال أمتي الأشقياء ؟! ))


فيقول: ما أسوأ حالهم و أضيق مكانهم . فيقول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( افتح الباب و ارفع الطبق )) ، فإذا نظر أصحاب النار إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحوا بأجمعهم فيقولون: يا محمد ، أَحْرَقت النار جلودنا و أحرقت أكبادنا، فيُخرجهم جميعاً و قد صاروا فحماً قد أكلتهم النار فينطلق بهم إلى نهر بباب الجنة يسمى نهر الحيوان ، فيغتسلون منه فيخرجون منه شباباً جُرْدَاً مُرْدَاً مُكحّلين و كأنّ وجوههم مثل القمر ، مكتوب على جباههم "الجهنّميون عتقاء الرحمن من النار" ، فيدخلون الجنة فإذا رأى أهل النار أن المسلمين قد أُخرجوا منها قالوا : يا ليتنا كنا مسلمين وكنا نخرج من النار، وهو قوله تعالى :


{ رُبّمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفََرَواْ لَوْ كَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ }


*و عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (( اذكروا من النار ما شئتم، فلا تذكرون شيئاً إلا وهي أشد منه ))

* و قال: (( إنّ أَهْوَن أهل النار عذاباً لَرجلٌ في رجليه نعلان من نار ، يغلي منهما دماغه، كأنه مرجل، مسامعه جمر، وأضراسه جمر، و أشفاره لهب النيران، و تخرج أحشاء بطنه من قدميه ، و إنه لَيَرى أنه أشد أهل النار عذاباً، و إنه مِن أهون أهل النار عذاباً ))

* وعن ميمون بن مهران أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية : } وَ إِنَّ جَهَنّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ { ، وضع سلمان يده على رأسه و خرج هارباً ثلاثة أيام ، لا يُقدر عليه حتى جيء به .

الجواب :

أما الحديث الأول الطويل ، فإن عليه أمارات الوضع ، وهذا غالب ما يكون في الأحاديث الطوال ، فإنه تظهر عليها آثار الصِّنَاعَة !

فالحديث الأول الطويل حديث موضوع مكذوب لا يجوز تناقله إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .

وأما حديث : " أَهْوَن أهل النار عذاباً " فقد روى البخاري ومسلم من حديث النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن أهون أهل النار عذابا يوم القيامة لرجل تُوضَع في أخمص قدميه جمرة يغلي منها دماغه . 

أما اللفظ المذكور في السؤال فلم أرَه .

وفي الصحيح غُنية وكفاية .

ولا يجوز نشر حديث – ولو كان في الترغيب والترهيب – ما لم يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فإن العلماء شرطوا شروطا للاستدلال بالحديث الضعيف ، منها :

1 - أن لا يكون شديد الضعف .

2 - أن يكون له أصل في الكتاب والسنة .

3 - أن يكون في فضائل الأعمال ( لا في العقائد ولا في الأحكام ) .

4 - أن لا يَنْسِبه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإنما يقول : يُروى ، أو يقول : وفي الأثر ، ونحو ذلك .

5 - أن لا يُشهره بين الناس !

وهذا نص عليه أهل العلم بالحديث .

فإذا كُنّا لا ننسبه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أهون ، فيُقال – مثلاً - : وفي الحديث .. وفي الأثر , ونحو ذلك .

هذا إذا لم يكن شديد الضعف .

أما إذا كان موضوعا فلا يجوز نشره بِحال إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .

فليحذر الجميع من نشر الأحاديث الموضوعة المكذوبة .

فإن من نشر الحديث الموضوع المكذوب فقد كذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ومن كذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فليتبوأ مقعده من النار .

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا تكذِبوا عليّ ، فإنه من كَذَب عليّ فَلْيَلِجَ النار . رواه البخاري .

والله تعالى أعلم .

عبد الرحمن السحيم

من الأحاديث التي لا تصح نسبتها إلى سيد المرسلين

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

فإن يزيد الرقاشي متروك عند أهل العلم، فقد ضعفه شعبة كما قال الهيثمي في المجمع، وضعفه ابن حبان في المجروحين، وضعفه ابن حجر وابن كثير.

وقد روى بعض فقرات الحديث الطبراني في الأوسط وضعف تلك الفقرة الهيثمي في المجمع، والسيوطي في الدر المنثور.

قال الهيثمي: فيه سلام الطويل وهو مجمع على ضعفه، وقد نقل ابن عدي في الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال عن أحمد وابن معين والنسائي أنهم ضعفوه، فالحمد لله حمدا كثيرا على أنه حديث ضعيف ليس ثابتا عن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

والله أعلم.

مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*





السؤال :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
حياكم الله ياشيخ ...


انتشر بالانترنت حديث " إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه " وقد وصلني بالايميلكاملا ونصه :
" بينما النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في الطواف إذا سمع اعرابيايقول: يا كريمفقال النبي خلفه: يا كريمفمضى الاعرابي الى جهة الميزابوقال: يا كريمفقال النبي خلفه : يا كريمفالتفت الاعرابي الى النبي وقال: يا صبيح الوجه, يارشيق القداتهزأ بي لكوني اعرابياً؟‎والله لولا صباحة وجهكورشاقة قدك لشكوتك الى حبيبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلمفتبسم النبي وقال: اما تعرف نبيك يااخا العرب؟قال الاعرابي : لاقال النبي : فما ايمانكبهقال : اّمنت بنبوته ولم اره وصدقت برسالته ولم القاهقال النبيياأعرابي , اعلم أني نبيك في الدنيا وشفيعك في الاخرة
فأقبل الاعرابي يقبل يدالنبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلمفقال النبيمهلا يا اخا العربلا تفعل بيكما تفعل الاعاجم بملوكهافإن الله سبحانه وتعالى بعثني لا متكبراً ولا متجبراً, بل بعثني بالحق بشيراً ونذيرافهبط جبريل على النبي وقال له: يا محمد السلاميقرئك السلام ويخصك بالتحية والاكرامويقول لك : قل للاعرابي لا يغرنه حلمنا ولاكرمنا,فغداً نحاسبه على القليل والكثيروالفتيل والقطميرفقال الاعرابي: اويحاسبني ربي يا رسول الله؟قال : نعم يحاسبك إن شاءفقال الاعرابي: وعزتهوجلاله, إن حاسبني لأحاسبنهفقال النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم : وعلىماذا تحاسب ربك يااخا العرب؟قال الاعرابي : إن حاسبني ربي على ذنبيحاسبته على مغفرتهوإن حاسبني على معصيتي حاسبته على عفوه وإن حاسبني على بخليحاسبته على كرمه
:فبكى النبي حتى إبتلت لحيتهفهبط جبريل على النبيوقال : يا محمد, السلام يقرئك السلامويقول لكيا محمد قلل من بكائك فقد الهيتحملة العرش عن تسبيحهم وقل لأخيك الاعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه فإنه رفيقك فيالجنة "


فهل لهذا الحديث أصل ؟!!
وماحكم ياشيخنا تناقل مثل هذهالأحاديث والتعقيب عليها بعبارة :" اللهم إغفر لكل من نقلها ونشرها ووالديه ولاتحرمهم الأجريا كريم " دون السؤال عن صحتها والتأكد من أنها مقبولة ، خصوصافي مثل هذه الأحاديث الشاذة في صياغتها ومفرداتها ؟وشكر الله لكم
الجواب:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد :
هذا الحديث لا أصل له ، ولاتجوز روايته ، لأنّه مكذوب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك لائح على ألفاظه الركيكة، ونكارة متنة
فالعبد لايخاطب ربه بهذا الخطاب المنافي للأدب ، وماكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقر قائلا عن ربه ( لئن حاسبني ربي لأحاسبنه ) ذلك أن العبد لايحاسب ربه ، قال تعالى ( لايٌسْئَلُ عَمّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُوُنْ ) ولهذا فحتى الرسل يوم القيامة يقولون تأدبا مع الله : ( يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ قَالُواْ لاَ عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ ) .

والعبد يسأل ربه عفوه وكرمه ، ولا يحاسبه على شيء ، ومع ذلك فلا يدخل أحدٌ الجنة إلا برحمة الله ، لايدخل أحدٌ بعمله ، كما صح في الحديث ، فالعبد في حال التقصير دائما بمقتضى عبوديته ، والرب هو المتفضل الرحمن الرحيم بكمال صفاته ، ولهذا ورد في حديث سيد الاستغفار أن يقول العبد ( أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لايغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ) متفق عليه .

أبوء : أي أقرّ وأعترف بنعمك العظيمة التي قابلتها بالتقصير والذنب .

والصحيح أن يقول العبد : إن حاسبني ربي على ذنوبي ، رجوتُ رحمته وسألته مغفرته ، فإني العبد الخطّاء وهو الرب الرحيم العفو الغفور.

وإن حاسبني على بخلي ، سألته أن يمن علي بكرمه وتجاوزه ، فإني مقر بذنبي وهو الجواد الكريم المنان ، فمن أرجو إن لم أرجوه ، ومن ذا يغفر الذنوب سواه ، ومن أكرم الكرماء غيره سبحانه ، أونحو هذا من القول الذي فيه الإقرار بالعبودية والذنب ، في مقام السؤال والتوسل والتذلل لله تعالى الخالي من خطاب التحدي المنافي للأدب. 

الشيخ حامد العلي





السؤال:
بينما النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في الطواف، إذ سمع أعرابياً يقول: يا كريم، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- خلفه: يا كريم، فمضى الأعرابي إلى جهة الميزاب، وقال: يا كريم، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- خلفه: يا كريم، فالتفت الأعرابي إلى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: يا صبيح الوجه، يا رشيق القد، أتهزأ بي لكوني أعرابياً؟ والله لولا صباحة وجهك، ورشاقة قدك لشكوتكم إلى حبيبي محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، تبسم النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: أما تعرف نبيك يا أخا العرب؟ قال الأعرابي: لا، قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: فما إيمانك به؟ قال: آمنت بنبوته ولم أره، وصدَّقت برسالته ولم ألقه، قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: يا أعرابي اعلم أني نبيك في الدنيا، وشفيعك في الآخرة فأقبل الأعرابي يقبل يد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم–، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: مه يا أخا العرب لا تفعل بي كما تفعل الأعاجم بملوكها، فإن الله -سبحانه وتعالى- بعثني لا متكبراً ولا متجبراً، بل بعثني بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً، فهبط جبريل على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال له: يا محمد السلام يقرئك السلام، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام، ويقول لك: قل للأعرابي، لا يغرنه حلمنا ولا كرمنا، فغداً نحاسبه على القليل والكثير، والفتيل والقطمير، فقال الأعرابي: أو يحاسبني ربي يا رسول الله،قال: نعم يحاسبك إن شاء، فقال الأعرابي: وعزته وجلاله إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه، فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم –: وعلى ماذا تحاسب ربك يا أخا العرب؟ قال الأعرابي: إن حاسبني ربي على ذنبي حاسبته على مغفرته، وإن حاسبني على معصيتي حاسبته على عفوه، وإن حاسبني على بخلي حاسبته على كرمه، فبكى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- حتى ابتلت لحيته، فهبط جبريل –عليه السلام- على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: يا محمد، السلام يقرئك السلام، ويقول لك: يا محمد قلل من بكائك ، فقد ألهيت حملة العرش عن تسبيحهم. قل لأخيك الأعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه ، فإنه رفيقك في الجنة. فما أصل هذا الحديث، وما مدى صحته
الجواب: 

إن الحديث المذكور يصلح مثالاً للأحاديث التي تظهر فيها علامات الوضع والكذب ، وفيه من ركاكة اللفظ ، وضعف التركيب ، وسمج الأوصاف ، ولا يَشُكُّ من له معرفة بالسنة النبوية وما لها من الجلالة والجزالة أنه لا يمكن أن يكون حديثاً صحيحاً ثابتاً عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ولم أجده بهذا اللفظ، وليت أن السائل يخبرنا بالمصدر الذي وجد فيه هذا الحديث ليتسنى لنا تحذير الناس منه. على أن أبا حامد الغزالي – على عادته رحمه الله – قد أورد حديثاً باطلاً في (إحياء علوم الدين 4/130) قريباً من مضمونه من الحديث المسؤول عنه، وفيه أن أعرابياً قال لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يا رسول الله من يلي حساب الخلق يوم القيامة؟ فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: الله - تبارك وتعالى-، قال: هو بنفسه؟ قال: نعم، فتبسم الأعرابي، فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ممَّ ضحكت يا أعرابي؟ قال: إن الكريم إذا قدر عفا، وإذا حاسب سامح.. إلى آخر الحديث .
وقد قال العراقي عن هذا الحديث:"لم أجد له أصلاً"، وذكره السبكي ضمن الأحاديث التي لم يجد لها إسناداً (تخريج أحاديث الإحياء: رقم 3466، وطبقات الشافعية الكبرى: 6/364)، ومع ذلك فالنصوص الدالة على سعة رحمة الله –تعالى- وعظيم عفوه -عز وجل-، وقبوله لتوبة التائبين، واستجابته لاستغفار المستغفرين كثيرة في الكتاب وصحيح السنة.
قال – تعالى-:"وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً ثم اهتدى" [ طه:82]، وقال – تعالى-:"وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويعفو عن السيئات ويعلم ما تفعلون"[الشورى:25]، وقال –تعالى-:"ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء "[ الأعراف : 156] .
وفي الصحيحين البخاري (7554) ومسلم (2751) من حديث أبي هريرة –رضي الله عنه- أن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– قال:"إن الله كتب كتاباً قبل أن يخلق الخلق إن رحمتي سبقت غضبي"، والله أعلم . د. الشريف حاتم بن عارف العوني 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى




السؤال:
ما صحة الحديث: أن أعرابياً كان يطوف بالكعبة وعندما يصل إلى ميزاب الكعبة يقول يا كريم وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خلفه يقول مثل قوله فاعتقد الأعرابي أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يهزأ به فقال له سأشكوك إلى النبي والحديث طويل.... 
أرجو منكم جزاكم الله خير تنويرنا عن صحة هذا الحديث من ضعفه؟ وهل أنقله للغير؟ أم أعتبر الموضوع كأن لم يكن؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً.


الفتوى:


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فلم نعثر على هذا الكلام المسؤول عنه منسوباً إلى الحديث الشريف فيما لدينا من المصادر، وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: وما يذكره كثير من الناس من دعاء معين تحت الميزاب ونحو ذلك، فلا أصل له. 
والحديث الموضوع لا يحل لأحد روايته منسوباً إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع علمه بوضعه، وذلك لحديث سمرة بن جندب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من حدث عني بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين" رواه مسلم. 
قال السخاوي: وكفى بهذه الجملة وعيداً شديداً في حق من روى الحديث وهو يظن أنه كذب. 
وقال الخطيب البغدادي: يجب على المحدث أن لا يروي شيئاً من الأخبار المصنوعات والأحاديث الباطلة، فمن فعل ذلك باء بالإثم المبين، ودخل في جملة الكذابين. ا.ه
والله أعلم.
المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*انتشر في كثير من المنتديات ما عرف باسم " رسالة إبليس " ، وهي مذيلة باسمه ! وفيها خطابات للناس ولشياطين الإنس ، فنرجو النظر فيها والتعليق عليها .
الجواب:

قد وقفنا على تلك النشرة ، ورأيناها في كثير من المنتديات ، وتعرف باسم " وصية إبليس " أو " وصيتي قبل الاعتقال " أو " رسالة إبليس " وهي مذكورة على لسان الشيطان يخاطب فيها الناس قبل تصفيده في رمضان ، ويحث فيها شياطين الإنس على القيام بمهماته ، وسنذكر نص هذه الرسالة ، وما يتيسر من التعليق عليها .
نص الرسالة :
" يقول إبليس في الرسالة : أبعث إليكم بأشواقي وتحياتي قبل سويعات من الاعتقال الذي تأكد لي خبره وطار أمره .
ثلاثون يوماً بعيداً عنكم بعد أن كنت معكم على مدار العام ، ولعل عزائي أن فيكم من سيعوض غيابي ويسد فراغي من اللئام .
لا يخفاكم ما حدث في رمضان الماضي ، فعلى الرغم من كل الجهود الذي بذلتها معكم ،
وكل الأفكار التي صببتها في آذانكم : فقد رأينا الملايين من كل مكان يرتادون المساجد ،
والملايين يرتدين الحجاب ، وكنت أنا وقتها في معتقلي أكتوي بنار الغضب .
فهذا جهدُ عامٍ مع تلك الفتاة الضائعة يضيع في ليلة القدر ، وهذا الذي ما تركت كبيرة إلا وأوقعته فيها تنزل من عينه دمعة تطفئ غضب الرب عليه ، وتفتح باب التوبة إليه .
يا شياطين الإنس : في خضم غياب فارسكم أمامكم دور كبير ، فافعلوا ما تؤمرون ، أريدهم في رمضان لا يعرفون سوى السهر حتى الصباح في الخيام الرمضانية ،
والنوم حتى موعد وجبة الإفطار الشهية حتى تمتلأ بطونهم وكروشهم المتدليّة ،
ثم أتموا عليهم بنعمة البرامج التلفزيونية ، نريد رقصا ، نريد هجصا ،
نريد شهوة ، نريد نزوة ، نريد أفكاراً إبليسية ، ولا تنسوا حتى تكتمل التمثيلية : اختموا بثَّكم بالتلاوات القرآنية !
يا شياطين الإنس : أكثروا من اللقاءات مع الفنانات والراقصات ، وكل جميلة فتيّة ليحدثوهم عن روحانية رمضان وما يقمن به من نضال على عتبات المسارح والمراقص الهرمية ،
نريد الجميع أن يتحدث عن ذلك المسلسل اليومي ، والفيلم الأسبوعي ، والمسرحية النصف شهرية ، نريد مباريات كروية ، وأغان عربية ، وقنوات فضائية ، لا أريد أن أرى أحدكم يتوقف ولو لثانية ، فكما تعلمون وقتنا غال وأهدافنا دنيّة .
يا شياطين الإنس : أتريدون لهم أن يدخلوا الجنة التي حُرمنا حتى من شم رائحتها النديّة ؟
أتريدون أن تمرَّ عليهم لحظات توبة فيضيع كل ما بذلناه في عشرات السنين الضنيّة ، أما حذرتكم أن من أدرك منهم ليلة القدر غفر له كل ماضيه والبقية ، لا وألف لا ، خبتم وخسرتم إذا فعلتم .
ستستبدلون بغيركم أيها الأباليس الغثائية ، ألا تريدون للجحيم سكاناً ؟ وللدرك الأسفل رعيّة ؟ أما من أحباب لسقر والشجرة الزقومية ؟ أين قلوبكم الميتة ؟ وعقولكم الشيطانية ؟
أما أنت يا حواء : فدورك في الأمة فعّال ، فأنت أقوى مخدّر للرجال ، أعلق عليك الآمال ، فأنت الجواب لكل سؤال ، نريد سهرة ، نريد رقصة وضحكة ، نريدها - باختصار - إثارة ومتعة ، اطرحي التراويح جانبا ، وانسَيْ ثواب القائمة ، ألا يكفي يا حبيبتي أنك صائمة ؟!
يا بني آدم أجمعين : اسمعوا لي فما أنا لكم إلا ناصح أمين ، لا تهتموا في رمضان إلا بكل لذيذ سمين ، ولتنسوا الصلاة لرب العالمين ، وإياكم وقراءة آيات الذكر الحكيم ؛ فإنه المنكر الأثيم في منطق سكان الجحيم ، رمضان سيتكرر سنين بعد سنين فتوبوا حينها لرب غفور رحيم ، أما الآن فامضوا وقتكم تسبحون بحمد بوش وبنيامين عليهم رحمة الأبالسة أجمعين .
التوقيع : إبليس اللعين " .
ولنا على هذه الرسالة ملاحظات ، ومنها :
1. أنها طريقة مبتدعة في الدعوة والوعظ ، فيمكن للداعية والواعظ أن يوصل رسائل للعصاة لترك معاصيهم ، وللطائعين للازدياد من طاعاتهم بغير تلك الرسالة السمجة الهزلية ، التي حويت أصنافا من الجهل والتكلف والهزل .
2. أن هذه الطريقة في الوعظ والتذكير تفتح الباب للكلام على لسان غير إبليس كالملائكة أو الأنبياء أو الشهداء أو الدجال أو الجنة أو النار وغيرها ، وهو مما يجعل الأمر فوضى ، ويفتح الباب لكل عابث بتوجيه تلك الرسائل على لسان من يشاء ، فتنقلب الدعوة إلى مباريات كتابية خيالية ، ويصير الوعظ تنافساً في اختيار الشخصية التي يتكلمون بلسان حالها .
3. ونحن نجزم أن كاتبها ليس عالما ولا طالب علم ، ولم نرَ هذه الرسالة إلا في منتديات يرتادها العامة ، ومن شروط الدعوة إلى الله أن يكون المتكلم صاحب علم يعرف ما يقول لأنه يوقع عن رب العالمين ، ويتكلم باسم الدين ، فلا يجوز أن يكون هذا المجال لكل صاحب خيال واسع . 
4. وهذه الرسالة ليس فيها آية ولا حديث ، ففيها صرف الناس عن الوعظ بالقرآن ، وكأن الشرع المطهَّر ليس فيه ما يُخاطب به الناس من القوارع والزلازل من الآيات البينات والأحاديث الصحيحة الواضحات ، والأحكام الشرعية البيِّنة .
5. وفي الرسالة تعظيم للشيطان ؛ حيث جُعل هو المتكلم والناس تستمع وتنقل رسائله المذيلة بتوقيعه ! ولا شك أن في هذا تشريفاً لذلك المطرود من رحمة الله ، والذي شأنه أحقر من أن يكون صاحب رسائل ينقلها المسلمون في منتدياتهم وجوالاتهم ، ويمكن لأحد الدعاة أو طلبة العلم أن يكتب رسالة يوضح فيها حال الشيطان مع العصاة ، وحاله مع العبَّاد ، وأن يجعل بين الحالين مقارنة ، ويوضح ذلك بالآيات والأحاديث دون أن يجعل المتكلم هو الشيطان ، ويكون بذلك أدَّى الغرض الذي من أجله كُتبت هذه الرسالة .
6. وفي الرسالة جهل بالأحكام الشرعية ، وافتراء على الشرع ، ومنه قوله " أما حذرتكم أن من أدرك منهم ليلة القدر غفر له كل ماضيه والبقية " ، وفي هذه الجملة جهل من وجهين : الأول : أن المعلوم أن مجرد إدراك ليلة القدر ليس فيه فضل ، وقد نصَّ الحديث الصحيح على فضل من قام ليلة القدر ، لا من أدركها ، والثاني : أن الفضل لمن قام ليلة القدر أنه يغفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه دون " البقية " أي : ما تأخر ، فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( مَنْ قَامَ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ ) رواه البخاري ( 1802 ) ولم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما تأخر .
7. وفي الرسالة بيان أن شياطين الجن جميعها تصفَّد وتسلسل ، والظاهر أن الذي يصفَّد هو مردتهم ، كما جاء في بعض الروايات الصحيحة ، وقد بيَّنا هذا في أجوبة كثيرة ، منها ( 39736 ) و ( 12653 ) و ( 14253 ) ، وفي بعض تلك الأجوبة أن تصفيد أولئك المردة لا يعني عدم وسوستهم ، وهو ما يقضي على الرسالة من أصلها .
والخلاصة : 
أننا لا نرى جواز نشر هذه الرسالة ؛ لما فيها من مخالفات للشرع ؛ ولما فيها من سماجة وهزلية ، ونرى أن مثل هذه الأساليب فيها صرف للناس عن القرآن والسنة ، وأن نفعها المزعوم قد يتركز في الفكرة والأسلوب دون المعنى والمضمون .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
السؤال:

ما حكم الشرع في خلف إمام يقول أو يدعو بالدعاء التالي اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد طب القلوب ودوائها وعافية الأبدان وشفائها ونور الأبصار وضيائها حيث أن بعض الأخوة قالوا بأن هذا لا يجوز وجهونا في ضوء ذلك مأجورين. 

الجواب: الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أولا هل هو يدعو بهذاالدعاء في نفس الصلاة أو في غيره إن كان يدعو بذلك في نفس الصلاة فإن صلاته تكون باطلة فيما يظهر لي لأن هذا دعاء يقرب أن يكون شركا فالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس طب القلوب ودواءها على وجه حسي بمعنى إذا مرض القلب مرضا حسيا جسمانيا فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس طبيبه إذ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد مات الآن ولا يمكن أن ينتفع به أحد من الناحية الجسمية أما إذا أراد أن الإيمان به طب القلوب ودواءالقلوب هذا حق لاشك أن الإيمان بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يشفي القلوب من أمراضها الأمراض الدينية وأنه دواء لها كذلك يقال في عافية الأبدان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس عافية الأبدان بل هو عليه الصلاة والسلام يدعو للمرضى أن يشفيهم الله عز وجل وليس هو الذي يعافيهم بل الذي يعافيهم هو الله عز وجل وهو نفسه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه يدعو بالعافية يقول اللهم عافني فكيف يكون هو العافية هذا أيضا دعاء باطل لا يصح وكذلك نور الأبصار وضيائها هذا خطأ فنور الأبصار صفة من صفات الجسم الذي خلقه الله عز وجل فنور الأبصار من خلق الله سبحانه و تعالى وليس هوالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وليس هو الذي خلق نور الأبصار فنصيحتي لهذا الإمام ولغيره ممن يدعو بهذا الدعاء أن يتوب إلى الله سبحانه و تعالى وأن يعلم أن أفضل الأدعية ما جاء في القرءان والسنة لأنه جاء من لدن حكيم خبير فياليت هؤلاء يجمعون أدعية القرءان التي جاءت في القرءان وكذلك الأدعية التي جاءت في السنة ويدعون الله بها لكان خيرا لهم من هذه الأسجاع التي قد تكون من الكفر وهم لا يدرون عنها نصيحتي لهذا الداعي بهذا الدعاء وغيره أن يتوب إلى الله تبارك وتعالى وأن يرجع إلى الدعاء الذي في الكتاب والسنة فإنه أجمع الأدعية وأفضلها وأنفعها للقنوت. 

الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين رحمه الله*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما حكم هذه الرسالة : بيت للتمليك .. لا يفوتك ! يُطلّ على
ثلاث واجهات؟*



*ما حكم هذه الرسالة :
بيت للتمليك .. لا يفوتك !
يُطلّ على ثلاث واجهات :
1 – عرش الرحمن
2 – قصر الرسول
3 – نهر الكوثر
المكان :
جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض
والثمن زهيد جدا :
فقط 12 ركعة سنة في اليوم والليلة .*



*
لا يَجوز تناقل مثل هذه الرسالة ، ولو سَلِم مقصد المرسِل .
وسلامة المقصد لا تُسوِّغ العمل .
ومن أين أتى كاتب هذه الرسالة بهذا القول ؟
من قال إن القصر الذي يُبنى لمن صلى لله ثنتي عشرة ركعة في اليوم والليلة يكون تحت عرش الرحمن ، ويُقابِل قصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويُقابِل أيضا نهر الكوثر ؟
هذا من جهة .
ومن جهة أخرى فإن هذا من تجسيد الثواب ، والثواب أمر غيبي لا يَعلمه إلا الله ، ولا يَجوز تجسيد ثواب الأعمال ، ولا تصويرها بصورة محسوسة .
لأن عالم الغيب لا عَهْد للإنسان به حتى يُصوّره أو يَتصوّره .
وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الجنة : قال الله تعالى : أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ، ولا أذن سمعت ، ولا خَطَرَ على قلب بشر . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
فنعيم الجنة لم يَخطُر على قلب بشر ، فكيف يُمكن تصويره ؟
والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*يا علي لا تنم إلا أن تأتي بخمسة أشياء* 
*
أهدى إلى أحد الإخوان قصاصة تحمل وصية تشير إلى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال للإمام علي رضي الله عنه ما نصه (يا علي لا تنم إلا أن تأتي بخمسة أشياء وهي قراءة القرآن كله التصدق بأربعة آلاف درهم زيارة الكعبة حفظ مكانك بالجنة إرضاء الخصوم) قال علي وكيف ذلك يا رسول الله فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (أما تعلم أنك إذا قرأت قل هو الله أحد فقد قرأت القرآن كله وإذا قرأت الفاتحة أربع مرات فقد تصدقت بأربعة آلاف درهم وإذا قلت لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير عشر مرات فقد زرت الكعبة وإذا قلت لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم عشر مرات حفظت مكانك في الجنة وإذا قلت أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه عشر مرات فقد أرضيت الخصوم) السؤال هو ما مدى صحة هذه الأقوال والذي أعلمه أن سورة الإخلاص (قل هو الله أحد) تعدل ثلث القرآن* 


*الجواب:*
*هذا الحديث الذي ذكره أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بهذه الوصايا كذب موضوع على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصح أن ينسب إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يجوز أن ينقل عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن من حدث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين ومن كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار إلا إذا ذكره ليبين أنه موضوع ويحذر الناس منه هذا مأجور عليه والمهم أن هذا الحديث كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وهنا نقطة عبر بها السائل وهو قوله الإمام علي ابن أبي طالب ولا ريب أن علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه إمام من الأئمة كغيره من الخلفاء الراشدين فأبو بكر رضي الله عنه إمام وعمر إمام وعثمان إمام وعلي إمام لأنهم من الخلفاء الراشدين حيث قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهدين من بعدي) وهذا الوصف ينطبق على أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين فليست الإمامة خاصة بعلي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بل هي وصف لكل من يقتدى به ولهذا يقال لإمام الصلاة إمام الجماعة في الصلاة إنه إمام ويقال لمن يتولى أمور المسلمين إنه إمام لأنه محل قدوة يقتدى به وإن بعض الناس قد يقصد من كلمة الإمام أنه معصوم من الخطأ وهذا خطأ منهم وذلك أنه ليس أحد من الخلق معصوماً إلا من عصمه الله عز وجل والأولياء كغيرهم يخطئون ويتوبون إلى الله عز وجل من خطأهم فإن كل بني أدم خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون.
الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله*




*حديث موضوع عن الوصية لعلي*

*وصلني عبر البريد حديث إلى النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وقد رأيته في أكثر من منتدى . 
ومن يكتبه يقول أوصلني عبر البريد . 
وهذا نص الحديث : 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" يا علي لا تنم حتى تأتي بخمسة أشياء هي : قراءة القرآن الكريم كله ، التصدق بأربعة ألاف درهم ، حفظ مكانك في الجنة ، إرضاء الخصوم . 
فقال علي : وكيف يارسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ 
قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم : أما تعلم يا علي أنك : 
إذا قرأت ( قل هو الله أحد ) ثلاث مرات كأنك قرأت القرآن كله ؟ وإذا قرأت ( سورة الفاتحة ) أربع مرات كأنك تصدقت بأربعة الأف درهم ؟ وإذا قلت " لا إله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير " عشر مرات فقد حفظت مكانك في الجنة ؟ وإذا قلت " أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه " عشر مرات فقد أرضيت الخصوم ؟ 
ثم يختمونه بقولهم : صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فهل هذا الحديث صحيح .*



*
هذا الحديث باطل موضوع . 
قال علماء اللجنة الدائمة عن هذا الحديث : 
هذا الحديث لا أصل له ، بل هو من الموضوعات ، من كذب بعض الشيعة كما نبَّه على ذلك أئمَّة الحديث . 
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 4 / 462 ، 463 ) . 
وقد سئل عنه الشيخ بن محمد بن صالح العثيمين فقال - رحمه الله - : 
هذا الحديث الذي ذكره أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بهذه الوصايا : كذب موضوع على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يصح أن يُنسب إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لأن " مَن حدَّث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكذابين " ، و " مَن كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متعمِّداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار " ؛ إلا إذا ذكره ليبيِّن أنه موضوع ويحذر الناس منه ، فهذا مأجور عليه ، والمهم أن هذا الحديث كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعلى علي ابن أبي طالب . 
" فتاوى إسلامية " ( 4 / 111 ) . 
والله أعلم* .

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء يحتار الملائكة في مقدار الأجر الذي يمنح لقائله* 
*صحيح أن هذا الدعاء ( اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغى لجلال وجهكوعظيم سلطانك) دعاء تحتار الملائكة فى حمل ثوابه,,*


*الجواب :*


*
الحديث الوارد في ذلك رواه ابن ماجه ، وهو حديث ضعيف .


وروى البخاري من حديث عن رفاعة بن رافع الزرقي قال : كنا يوما نصلي وراء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما رفع رأسه من الركعة قال : سمع الله لمن حمده . قال رجل وراءه : ربنا ولك الحمد حمدا طيبا مباركا فيه . فلما انصرف قال : مَن المتكلم ؟ قال : أنا . قال : رأيت بضعة وثلاثين ملكا يبتدرونها أيهم يكتبها أول .


ورواه مسلم من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه .


والله تعالى أعلم .


الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*


*لم يثبت حديث فضل من قال (لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك)*


*الفتوى:*


*فقد روى ابن ماجه في سننه عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثهم أن عبدا من عباد الله قال: يا رب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك فعضلت بالملكين فلم يدريا كيف يكتبانها فصعدا إلى السماء وقالا يا ربنا إن عبدك قد قال مقالة لا ندري كيف نكتبها، قال الله عز وجل وهو أعلم بما قال عبده: ماذا قال عبدي قالا: يا رب إنه قال: يا رب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك، فقال الله عز وجل لهما: اكتباها كما قال عبدي حتى يلقاني فأجزيه بها


إلا أن هذا الحديث لا يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد قال البوصيري في مصباح الزجاجة في زوائد ابن ماجه : هذا إسناد فيه مقال، قدامة بن إبراهيم ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وصدقه بن بشير لم أر من جرحه ولا من وثقه وباقي رجال الإسناد ثقات.


وأورده الألباني في ضعيف سنن ابن ماجه وقال: ضعيف


ويبقى أن هذه الصيغة من صيغ الحمد والثناء على الله عز وجل الجائزة لأن معناها صحيح، وقد ورد عن السلف أنهم حمدوا الله وأثنوا عليه عز وجل بألفاظ لم ترد في الكتاب والسنة إلا أن معانيها صحيحة كحمدهم الله تعالى في بدايات تصانيفهم.


والله أعلم.


المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هذا ما فعل ثعلبة ، إذا ماذا نفعل نحن فى ذنوبنا* 
*كان ثعلبة بن عبدالرحمن رضي الله عنه، يخدم النبي صلى اللهعليه وسلم في جميع شؤونه وذات يوم بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حاجة له ،فمر بباب رجل من الانصار فرأى امرأة تغتسل وأطال النظر إليها. 
ثم بعد ذلكأخذته الرهبة وخاف أن ينزل الوحي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما صنع، فلميعد الى النبي ودخل جبالا بين مكة والمدينة، ومكث فيها قرابة أربعين* يوماً،وبعد ذلك نزل جبريل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا محمد إنربك يقرئك السلام ويقول لك:أن* رجلاً من أمتك بين حفرة في الجبال متعوذ بي، فقالالنبي صلى* الله عليه وسلم لعمر بن الخطاب وسلمان الفارسي:
انطلقا فأتيانيبثعلبة بن عبدالرحمن فليس المقصود غيره فخرج الاثنان من أنقاب المدينة فلقيا راعيامن رعاة المدينة يقال له زفافة، فقال له عمر:هل لك علم بشاب بين هذه الجبال يقال لهثعلبة؟فقال لعلك تريد الهارب من جهنم؟ فقال عمر : وما علمك أنه هارب من جهنمقال لأنه كان اذا جاء جوف الليل خرج علينا من بين هذه الجبال واضعا يده على أم رأسهوهو ينادي ياليتك قبضت روحي في الأرواح ..وجسدي في الأجساد.. ولم تجددني لفصلالقضاء فقال عمر: إياه نريد.فانطلق بهما فلما رآه عمر غدا اليه واحتضنه فقال : ياعمر هل علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بذنبي؟ قال لاعلم لي الا أنه ذكرك بلامسفأرسلني أنا وسلمان في طلبك. قال يا عمر لا تدخلني عليه الا وهو في الصلاة فابتدرعمر وسلمان الصف في الصلاة فلما سلم النبي* عليه الصلاة والسلام قال يا عمر ياسلمان ماذا فعل ثعلبة؟*
قال هو ذا يا رسول الله فقام الرسول صلى الله عليهوسلم فحركه وانتبه فقال له : ما غيبك عني يا ثعلبة ؟ قال ذنبي يا رسول الله قالأفلا أدلك على آية تمحوا الذنوب والخطايا؟ *قال بلى يا رسول الله قالقل*
ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذابالنارقال ذنبي أعظمقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
*بل كلام اللهأعظمثم أمره بالانصراف الى منزله فمر من ثعلبة ثمانية أيام ثم أنسلمان أتى رسول الله فقال يا رسول الله هل لك في ثعلبة فانه لما به قد هلك؟ فقالرسول الله فقوموا بنا اليه ودخل عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلمفوضعرأس ثعلبة في حجره لكن سرعان ما أزال ثعلبة رأسه من* على حجر النبي فقال له لم أزلترأسك عن حجري؟ فقال لأنه ملآن بالذنوب*
قال رسول الله ما تشتكي؟ قال :مثل دبيبالنمل بين عظمي ولحمي وجلديقال الرسول الكريم : ما تشتهي؟قالمغفرة ربيفنزل جبريل عليه السلام فقال: يا محمد ان ربك يقرئك* السلامويقول لك*
لو أن عبدي هذا لقيني بقراب الارض خطايا لقيته بقرابها مغفرةفأعلمه النبي بذلك* فصاح صيحة بعدها مات على أثرها فأمر النبيبغسله وكفنه،فلما صلى عليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام جعل يمشي على أطراف أنامله،فلما انتهى الدفن قيل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،يا رسول الله رأيناك تمشي علىأطراف أناملك قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلموالذي بعثني بالحقنبياً ما قدرت أن أضع قدمي على الارض من كثرة ما نزل من الملائكةلتشييعهكل واحد منا يخطي وله ذنوب يعلمهاوذنوبلايعلمهافالواجب علينا ان نعود انفسنا علىالتوبة النصوح دائما .
ربناآتنا في الدنيا حسنهوفي الآخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النارأستغفر اللهوأتوب إليهأستغفر الله وأتوب إليهأستغفر الله وأتوب إليهأستغفر اللهوأتوب إليهأستغفر الله وأتوب إليهأخي الكريمهذا المجهود لاتدعه يقف عند جهازك ، بل إدفعه لاخوانك المسلمين من تعرف ومن لا تعرف ،ليكون لكصدقة جارية فى حياتك وبعد مماتك ،اللهم إغفرلى ولوالدى ولجميعالمسلمين*



*الجواب:*
*هذا الحديث ذكره ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات وابن عِراق في تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأحاديث الموضوعة ، والسيوطي في اللآلي المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة ، والشوكاني في الفوائد المجموعة .

وقال ابن الجوزي : هذا حديث موضوع شديد البرودة !

وهذا يعني أن الحديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجوز روايته ولا يجوز تناقله إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الفرق بين : إن شاء الله و إنشاء الله* 


*إن شاء الله 
هل كتابتها هكذا ( إنشاء الله ) به شىء ؟ و إن كان فلماذا ؟

الجواب:

**( إن شاء الله ) هذا من المشيئة
و ( إنشاء ) هذا من الإنشاء .
وهذا الأخير ( إنشاء ) لا يُقال في هذا الموضع في حق الله تبارك وتعالى .
وإنما الذي يُقال ( إن شاء الله ) لتعليق الأمر على المشيئة فيما يُريد الإنسان فِعله .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم




كتابة إن شاء الله أو إنشاء الله أيهما الصواب؟*
*ا**لسؤال:
منتشر في المنتديات أنك لا تكتب كلمة إن شاء الله بهذه الطريقة إنشاء لله لأن معنى كلمة إنشاء هو الخلق أو البناء فما أدري هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة أم إذا كانت صحيحه فيلزم تصدر بها فتوى رسمية لأن معظم الناس تكتبها هكذا إنشالله ....*
*الجواب:


**فإن لفظ: (إن شاء) في الاستثناء بكلمة: (إن شاء الله) يختلف عن لفظ (إنشاء) في الصورة والمعنى.
أما الصورة، فإن الأول منهما عبارة عن كلمتين: أداة الشرط (إن)، وفعل الشرط (شاء). والثاني منهما كلمة واحدة.
أما المعنى، فإن الأول منهما يؤتى به لتعليق أمر ما على مشيئة الله تعالى، والثاني منهما معناه الخلق كما ذكر السائل، فتبين بهذا أن الصحيح كتابتها (إن شاء الله)، وأنه من الخطأ الفادح كتابتها كلمة واحدة (إنشاء الله) فليتنبه.
ولعل من المناسب أن نذكر بعضاً مما ورد بشأن هذه الكلمة، ومن ذلك: 
أولاً: توجيه الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا النوع من الأدب، وذلك في قوله سبحانه: وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَداً إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ [الكهف:23-24].
قال الجصاص في كتابه أحكام القرآن عن هذا الاستثناء: فأعلمنا الله ذلك لنطلب نجاح الأمور عند الإخبار عنها في المستقبل بذكر الاستثناء الذي هو مشيئة الله.
الثاني: ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال سليمان بن داود نبي الله: لأطوفنّ الليلة على سبعين امرأة كلهن تأتي بغلام يقاتل في سبيل الله، فقال صاحبه، أو الملك: قل إن شاء الله، فلم يقل ونسي، فلم تأت واحدة من نسائه، إلا واحدة، جاءت بشق غلام، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ولو قال: إن شاء الله لم يحنث، وكان دركاً له في حاجته. 
أي لحاقاً وتحقيقاً لحاجته ومبتغاه. 
قال الحافظ في الفتح: قال بعض السلف: نبه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث على آفة التمني، والإعراض عن التفويض، قال: ولذلك نسي الاستثناء ليمضي فيه القدر. انتهى
والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الفرق بين : إن شاء الله و إنشاء الله* 


*إن شاء الله 
هل كتابتها هكذا ( إنشاء الله ) به شىء ؟ و إن كان فلماذا ؟*

*الجواب:*

*( إن شاء الله ) هذا من المشيئة
و ( إنشاء ) هذا من الإنشاء .
وهذا الأخير ( إنشاء ) لا يُقال في هذا الموضع في حق الله تبارك وتعالى .
وإنما الذي يُقال ( إن شاء الله ) لتعليق الأمر على المشيئة فيما يُريد الإنسان فِعله .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم*




*كتابة إن شاء الله أو إنشاء الله أيهما الصواب؟*ا*لسؤال:
منتشر في المنتديات أنك لا تكتب كلمة إن شاء الله بهذه الطريقة إنشاء لله لأن معنى كلمة إنشاء هو الخلق أو البناء فما أدري هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة أم إذا كانت صحيحه فيلزم تصدر بها فتوى رسمية لأن معظم الناس تكتبها هكذا إنشالله ....**الجواب:*


*فإن لفظ: (إن شاء) في الاستثناء بكلمة: (إن شاء الله) يختلف عن لفظ (إنشاء) في الصورة والمعنى.
أما الصورة، فإن الأول منهما عبارة عن كلمتين: أداة الشرط (إن)، وفعل الشرط (شاء). والثاني منهما كلمة واحدة.
أما المعنى، فإن الأول منهما يؤتى به لتعليق أمر ما على مشيئة الله تعالى، والثاني منهما معناه الخلق كما ذكر السائل، فتبين بهذا أن الصحيح كتابتها (إن شاء الله)، وأنه من الخطأ الفادح كتابتها كلمة واحدة (إنشاء الله) فليتنبه.
ولعل من المناسب أن نذكر بعضاً مما ورد بشأن هذه الكلمة، ومن ذلك: 
أولاً: توجيه الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا النوع من الأدب، وذلك في قوله سبحانه: وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَداً إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ [الكهف:23-24].
قال الجصاص في كتابه أحكام القرآن عن هذا الاستثناء: فأعلمنا الله ذلك لنطلب نجاح الأمور عند الإخبار عنها في المستقبل بذكر الاستثناء الذي هو مشيئة الله.
الثاني: ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال سليمان بن داود نبي الله: لأطوفنّ الليلة على سبعين امرأة كلهن تأتي بغلام يقاتل في سبيل الله، فقال صاحبه، أو الملك: قل إن شاء الله، فلم يقل ونسي، فلم تأت واحدة من نسائه، إلا واحدة، جاءت بشق غلام، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ولو قال: إن شاء الله لم يحنث، وكان دركاً له في حاجته. 
أي لحاقاً وتحقيقاً لحاجته ومبتغاه. 
قال الحافظ في الفتح: قال بعض السلف: نبه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث على آفة التمني، والإعراض عن التفويض، قال: ولذلك نسي الاستثناء ليمضي فيه القدر. انتهى
والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة ما انتشر بين الناس صورة لرجل خرج من قبره وقد تغيرت ملامحه* 
*
قبل عدة أيام انتشر بين الناس صورة لرجل خرج من قبره وقد تغيرتملامحه، وأصبح في منظر لا يستطيع أحدٌ أن يراه، هل هذا صحيح أو هذا من عذاب القبرالذي سلطه الله على هذا الشخص ؟
الجواب :نحن يعيش معنا دجالون وكذابونيعيشون معنا إما بداخل بلادنا وإما يندسون من الخارج ويروجون هذه الأمور، فيالمدينة من كم سنة زينوا ميت متلفلف عليه حية ، متلفلفة عليه حية ، ثعبان، وقد أبطلأهل المدينة هذه الحكاية وقالوا ما رأيناها ولا لها أصل ولا حصلت وإنما هي كذب ، ثمالآن جابوا واحد طلع من القبر، الي في القبر مش طالع إلى يوم القيامة مش طالع إلىالدنيا أبدا، إلى يوم القيامة مش طالع، هذا من الكذب ومن التدجيل ومن جمل طريقالموعظة، ربما يكون هذا ما هو مخرف ولكن الاجتهاد وهو جاهل، يجتهد وهو جاهل يبييذكر الناس ، هذا مثل الي يضعون الحديث يكذبون على الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويقولون هذا ن باب الترقيق والموعظة ولا يضر ، هذا من هذا النوع، هذا من الكذب علىالله عزوجل والكذب على رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، نعم.
المصدر / فتوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان في قرص الفتى المعذبالمزعومضمن درس شرح السنة للبربهاري.


فتوى الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم:وأما ما ذُكِر مِن " قصة الشاب الذي أخرج بعد ثلاث ساعات من قبره للتشريح دفنوه وسيما وأخرجوه..... الله يرحمه ويعفو عنه ويغفر له كان لا يصلي ويسمع الأغاني"وهذا عليه ملحوظات :
أولا : الصورة التي انتشرت ليست لِشاب كَما زَعموا ، بل هي لِفتاة يُقال : إنها أُصيبت بِحادث .
ولو كانت لِشابّ أو لِفتاة فلا يجوز نشرها أصلا .
ثانيا : لا يجوز الترحّم على تارك الصلاة ؛ لأن تارك الصلاة كافر . ولست هنا أُشكِّك في حُسن خاتمة أهل الطاعة ، وسوء خاتمة أهل المعصية ، وإنما أردت التأكيد على أنه لا يجوز ترويع الناس بمثل هذه الصور التي لم يتأكّد منها أصحابها ، ولو تأكّدوا منها فلا يجوز نشرها .

حرمة المسلم في حياته وبعد موته

السؤال:ينتشر بين الشباب في مصر قرص ليزر عن التذكير بالموت وضمن محتويات القرص, شاب يعذب في قبره ويعرض صورة ميت مشوة, يدعى أنه شاب كان جميل المنظر , تارك للصلاة ويسمع الأغاني وتم إخراجه من قبره بعد ثلاث ساعات من وفاته بناء علي طلب والده لشكه في وفاته. تم استخراج الجثة ويدعي الفيلم أن الجثة خرجت مشوهة نتيجة عذاب القبر(قام الفيلم بتصوير الجثة وعرضها مع تكبيرها).
1-من رحمة الله بنا أن عذاب القبر من الغيبيات هل من الممكن ظهور عذاب القبر علي الميت حتى يراه الحي؟
2-هل من المسموح لنا انتهاك حرمة الميت وتصويره وعرضه على الناس حتى لوعلى سبيل التذكرة؟
3-الدعوة إلى الله بالترهيب وتخويف الناس أفضل (الصورة مخيفة جدا) أم بالحب لله ورسوله والحكمة والموعظة الحسنه.
4-هل أساهم وأنشر هذا القرص بين الناس أم هذا الأمر مشكوك فيه (إذا أردت أرسل لك نسخه منه). شكرا 
الجواب :

فقصة الشاب لا نعلم شيئاً عن صحتها إذ أنها تداولها الناس في الساحات، ولم نتمكن من إسنادها لمصدر يوثق به، وأما ظهور عذاب القبر على ميت ما بعد دفنه فلا نعلم ما يمنع من وقوعه، ولا شك أن ادعاء ما لم يحصل فعلا لا يجوز ولو بقصد تخويف الناس من عذاب القبور وترغيبهم في الطاعات، لأن أفضل ما يدعى به وينذر ويخوف به هو الوحي كتاباً أو سنة ثابتة، فهو أشد تأثيرا وأوقع في القلوب. 
وقد قال الله تعالى: قُلْ إِنَّمَا أُنْذِرُكُمْ بِالْوَحْيِ{الأنبياء: 45} 
وقال تعالى: وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ{الأنعام: 19} 
وقال تعالى: قُلْ إِنْ ضَلَلْتُ فَإِنَّمَا أَضِلُّ عَلَى نَفْسِي وَإِنِ اهْتَدَيْتُ فَبِمَا يُوحِي إِلَيَّ رَبِّي{سبأ: 50} 
ومن نظر في سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فسيلاحظ كثرة ذكر الرواة أنه دعا قوما وقرأ عليهم القرآن. 
فقد ثبت ذلك في الصحيحين وفي غيرهما. 
ولأن الغاية عندنا في الشرع لا تبرر الوسائل المحرمة ومنها الكذب. 
ثم إن مما يستشكل في الموضوع إخراج الميت من قبره، والأصل أن هذا محرم نظرا لحرمة الميت وكرامته، إلا إذا كانت هناك ضرورة أو مصلحة راجحة، وإذا نبشناه فظهر أثر العذاب فيتعين ستره وعدم هتك عرضه لأن حرمة المسلم ثابتة في حياته وبعد موته فقد أخرج أبو داود وابن ماجه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كسر عظم الميت ككسر عظم الحي". 
قال ابن حجر: يستفاد منه أن حرمة المؤمن بعد الموت باقية، كما كانت في حياته. انتهى. 
وروى الحاكم في المستدرك عن أبي رافع قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من غسل ميتا فكتم عليه غفر له أربعين مرة، ومن كفن ميتا كساه الله من سندس وإستبرق الجنة، ومن حفر لميت قبرا وأجنه فيه أجري له من الأجر كأجر مسكن إلى يوم القيامة. 
قال الحاكم هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه، وأقره على ذلك الذهبي في التلخيص، وصححه أيضا الألباني، 
وبناء عليه فإنا لا نرى نشر هذا الأمر، وننصح المسلمين بالسعي في هداية الأحياء وستر الأموات وترك أمرهم إلى الله، فقد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا، فالسعي في هداية الناس بالوسائل المشروعة من أعظم العبادات وأفضل القرب ، وقد رغب الشارع فيه كثيرا كما في حديث البخاري: لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا خير لك من حمر النعم . 
والله أعلم.
المفتي: مركز الفتوى*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما حكم كتابة ( صلى ) أو ( صلم) أو ( ص )* 

*بعد ذكر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي اختصار للصلاة عليه ؟**سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله*

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*

*فإن اختصار كتابة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الطريقة غير مشروع، كما نص على ذلك أهل العلم قديماً وحديثاً، وممن نص على ذلك وفصله تفصيلاً جميلاً، ونقل فيه أقوال أهل العلم الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله تعالى، وإليك نص ما كتبه في ذلك:*

*(الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*

*فقد أرسل الله رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلى جميع الثَّقَلَيْن بشيراً ونذيراً وداعياً إلى الله بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً، أرسله بالهدى والرحمة ودين الحق، وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة، لمن آمن به وأحبه واتبع سبيله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولقد بلّغ الرسالة، وأدى الأمانة، ونصح الأمة، وجاهد في الله حق جهاده، فجزاه الله على ذلك خير الجزاء وأحسنه وأكمله.*

*وطاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وامتثال أمره، واجتناب نهيه من أهم فرائض الإسلام، وهي المقصود من رسالته، والشهادة له بالرسالة تقتضي محبته، واتباعه والصلاة عليه في كل مناسبة، وعند ذكره، لأنَّ في ذلك أداء لبعض حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشكراً لله على نعمته علينا بإرساله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

*وفي الصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوائد كثيرة منها:*

*- امتثال أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى، والموافقة له في الصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم، والموافقة لملائكته أيضاً في ذلك، قال الله تعالى : { إن الله وملائكته يُصلّون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلَّوا عليه وسلِّموا تسليماً }*

*- ومنها أيضا مضاعفة أجر المصلي عليه، ورجاء إجابة دعائه، وسبب لحصول البركة، ودوام محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسبب هداية العبد وحياة قلبه، فكلما أكثر الصلاة عليه وذكره استولت محبته على قلبه، حتى لا يبقى في قلبه معارضة لشيء من أوامره، ولا شك في شيء مما جاء به.*

*كما أنه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه رغَّب في الصلاة عليه بأحاديث كثيرة ثبتت عنه، منها ما روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « من صلى عليَّ واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً » .*

*وعنه رضي الله عنه أيضاً أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « لا تجعلوا بيوتكم قبوراً، ولا تجعلوا قبري عيداً، وصلوا علي، فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيثما كنتم » .*

*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : « رغم أنفُ رجل ذُكرتُ عنده فلم يُصلِّ عليَّ ».*

*وبما أن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مشروعة في الصلوات في التشهد، ومشروعة في الخُطب والأدعية، والاستغفار، وبعد الأذان، وعند دخول المسجد، والخروج منه، وعند ذكره، وفي مواضع أخرى، فهي تتأكد عند كتابة اسمه في كتاب، أو مؤلف، أو رسالة، أو مقال أو نحو ذلك، لما تقدم من الأدلة، والمشروع أن تكتب كاملة تحقيقاً لما أمرنا الله تعالى به، وليتذكره القارئ عند مروره عليها، ولا ينبغي عند الكتابة الاقتصار في الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على كلمة (ص) أو (صلعم)، وما أشبهها من الرموز التي قد يستعملها بعض الكتبة والمؤلفين، لما في ذلك من مخالفة أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه العزيز بقوله: { صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً }*

*مع أنه لا يتم بها المقصود، وتنعدم الأفضلية الموجودة في كتابة (صلى الله عليه وسلم) كاملة، وقد لا ينتبه لها القارئ، أو لا يفهم المراد بها، علماً بأن الرمز لها قد كرهه أهل العلم وحذَّروا منه.*

*فقد قال ابن الصلاح في كتابه (علوم الحديث) المعروف بمقدمة ابن الصلاح، في النوع الخامس والعشرين من كتابة الحديث وكيفية ضبط الكتاب وتقييده، قال ما نصه:*

*(التاسع: أن يحافظ على كتابة الصلاة والتسليم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذكره، ولا يسأم من تكرير ذلك عند تكرره، فإن ذلك من أكبر الفوائد التي يتعجلها طلبة الحديث وكتبته، ومن أغفل ذلك فقد حُرٍم حظاً عظيماً. وقد رأينا لأهل ذلك منامات صالحة، وما يكتبه من ذلك فهو دعاء يثبته لا كلام يرويه، فلذلك لا يتقيد فيه بالرواية، ولا يقتصر فيه على ما في الأصل.*

*وهكذا الأمر في الثناء على الله سبحانه عند ذكر اسمه، نحو عز وجل، وتبارك وتعالى، وما ضاهى ذلك... إلى أن قال: ثم ليتجنب في إثباتها نقصين:*

*أحدهما: أن يكتبها منقوصة صورة رامزاً إليها بحرفين، أو نحو ذلك.*

*الثاني: أن يكتبها منقوصة معنى بألا يكتب وسلم، وروي عن حمزة الكناني رحمه الله تعالى أنه يقول: كنت أكتب الحديث، وكنت أكتب عند ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه، ولا أكتب وسلم، فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المنام، فقال لي: مالك لا تتم الصلاة علي؟ قال: فما كتبت بعد ذلك صلى الله عليه إلا كتبت وسلم... إلى أن قال ابن الصلاح: قلت: ويكره أيضاً الاقتصار على قوله (عليه السلام) والله أعلم). انتهى المقصود من كلامه رحمه الله تعالى ملخصاً.*

*وقال العلامة السخاوي رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه (فتح المغيث في شرح ألفية الحديث) للعراقي ما نصه: ( واجتنب أيها الكاتب (الرمز لها) أي الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطك، بأن تقتصر منها على حرفين، ونحو ذلك، فتكون منقوصة صورة كما يفعله (الكسائي)، والجهلة من أبناء العجم غالباً، وعوام الطلبة، فيكتبون بدلاً من صلى الله عليه وسلم (ص) أو (صم) أو (صلعم)، فذلك لما فيه من نقص الأجر لنقص الكتاب خلاف الأولى).*

*وقال السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه (تدريب الراوي في شرح تقريب النواوي):*

*( ويكره الاقتصار على الصلاة أو التسليم هنا، وفي كل موضع شرعت في الصلاة، كما في شرح مسلم وغيره لقوله تعالى : { صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً } ... إلى أن قال: ويكره الرمز إليها في الكتابة بحرف أو حرفين، كمن يكتب (صلعم) بل يكتبهما بكمالهما). انتهى المقصود من كلامه رحمه الله تعالى ملخصاً.*

*هذا ووصيتي لكل مسلم وقارئ وكاتب، أن يلتمس الأفضل، ويبحث عما فيه زيادة أجره وثوابه، ويبتعد عما يبطله أو ينقصه.*

*نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوفقنا جميعاً إلى ما فيه رضاه، إنه جواد كريم، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه).*

*انتهى كلام الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله . والله أعلم.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*آية 57 من سورة الأحزاب والرقم التسلسلي التجاري للمنتجات* *الدانماركية*




*السؤال:*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


*لقد انتشر عبر رسائل الجوال وعبر الرسائل البريدية وفي المنتديات موضوع ( آية 57 من سورة الأحزاب الذي يطابق الرقم التسلسلي التجاري لجميع المنتجات الدانماركية ) .*


*هذه صورة من الصور التي انتشرت عبر رسائل الجوال , وهي :*


*( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآَخِرَةِ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا ) هذه الآية (57 ) في سورة الأحزاب وهو الرقم التسلسلي التجاري لجميع المنتجات الدانماركية ! فهل بعد القرآن من بيان ؟*


*السؤال:*


*نريد الحكم في هذا الأمر الذي انتشر بين الناس وجزاكم الله خيراً .*



*الجواب :*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*وجزاك الله خيراً*


*يُخشى على قائل هذا القول من الْكُفر بالله ، لأنه اتّخذ القرآن هُزواً .*


*وهذا عبث لا يليق بالقرآن ، ولا يَدلّ عليه القرآن .*


*لأن ترقيم آيات القرآن ليس مَحلّ إعجاز .*


*ولأن ترقيم الآيات مُختَلَف فيه بين علماء القراءات .*


*قال الإمام أبو عمرو الداني : أجمعوا على أن عدد آيات القرآن ستة آلاف آية ، ثم اختلفوا فيما زاد على ذلك ؛ فمنهم من لم يَزِد ، ومنهم من قال : ومائتا آية وأربع آيات . وقيل : وأربع عشرة . وقيل : وتسع عشرة . وقيل : وخمس وعشرون . وقيل : وست وثلاثون . اه .*


*وقال الإمام القرطبي : وأما عدد آي القرآن في المدني الأول ؛ فقال محمد بن عيسى : جميع عدد آي القرآن في المدني الأول ستة آلاف آية . قال أبو عمرو : وهو العدد الذي رواه أهل الكوفة عن أهل المدينة ، ولم يُسَمُّوا في ذلك أحدا بعينه يسندونه إليه . وأما المدني الأخير فهو في قول إسماعيل بن جعفر ستة آلاف آية ومائتا آية وأربع عشرة آية . وقال الفضل : عدد آي القرآن في قول المكيين ستة آلاف آية ومائتا آية وتسع عشرة آية . قال محمد بن عيسى : وجميع عدد آي القرآن في قول الكوفيين ستة آلاف آية ومائتا آية وثلاثون وست آيات ، وهو العدد الذي رواه سليم والكسائي عن حمزة ، وأسنده الكسائي إلى علي رضي الله عنه . قال محمد : وجميع عدد آي القرآن في عدد البصريين ستة آلاف ومائتان وأربع آيات ، وهو العدد الذي مضى عليه سلفهم حتى الآن . وأما عَدد أهل الشام فقال يحيى بن الحارث الذماري : ستة آلاف ومائتان وست وعشرون في رواية ستة آلاف ومائتان وخمس وعشرون . قال ابن ذكوان : فظننت أن يحي لم يَعُدّ (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) قال أبو عمرو : فهذه الأعداد التي يتداولها الناس تأليفا ، ويَعُدّون بها في سائر الآفاق قديما وحديثا . اه .*


*فهذا يَدلّ على أن أرقام الآيات ليست محل إعجاز ولا تَحدٍّ ، ولا يجوز الاستدلال بها على شيء .*


*كما أن الإعجاز العددي أصلا سبب في زلل بعض العلماء الذين اعتبروا عدد الآيات .*


*وسبق بيان ذلك هنا :*


*الزعم بأن زوال إسرائيل سنة 2022 بأدلة من القرآن!*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما حُكم مثل هذه المواضيع :*
*هاتفك السماوي معطل ؟ اتصل بالملك ..؟ رحلة سعيدة؟
*
*السؤال :
ما حكم هذا الموضوع ..؟
هاتفك السماوي معطل**!
عفوا ليس لديك رصيد يكفي لإتمام المكالمة . شحن البطارية قدنفذ من فضلك أعد شحن البطارية.
ربما كان الهاتف الذي طلبته مغلقا . هذا الرقم غير موجود بالخدمة تأكد من الرقم المطلوب.
جميع الخطوط مشغولة الآن أعد المحاولة في وقت آخر. شبكة الهاتف النقال لا تعمل الآن لظروف طارئة.
صاحب الهاتف الذي تطلبه نائم .. مشغول .. في الخلاء .... معوقات لا أول لها من أخر تعوق الإنسانعن الوصول إلى من يرغب في الوقت الذي يرغب .
الإحساس القاتل بالوحدة
نحن دائما في حاجة إلى من نستأنس به نحادثه .. نبثه همومنا .. أشواقنا .. أحلامنا ..
نحادثه في الوقت الذي نريد.
فنجده في انتظارنا.. أو حتى نتصل به دون أن يرد علينا ، مجرد رنات و نغمات وظهور اسم المتصل فقط لنقول
له نحن معك .. وأنت معنا .
هل هناك سواه من رب رحيم ؟
كل الاهتمام والتعظيم والتقديس إلى الهاتف النقال الذي نجرى وراءه ... أحدث الأشكال .. أصغر الأحجام ..
أحدث الإمكانيات .. مدعم باللغة العربية - كاميرا رقمية – إرسال الصور والنغمات- حاسب آلي نقال .
نجرى و نجري و نلهث من أجل أن نكون علي صلة دائمة بالبشر.. لو تعطل هاتفك المحمول
لتوقف كل شيء،
ولأحسست بالاختناق .. توقفت شبكة أعمالك.. أحسست بالوحدة بالاكتئاب.
معذرة يا سادة هل فكر أحدنا في إصلاح هاتفه السماوي الذي تعطل منذ سنين .... اتصل بالله ستجده في انتظارك...
اذكره في أي ملأ سيذكرك في ملأ خير منه، لو أردت أن يكلمك ربك... فأقرأ القرآن..
وإن أردت أن تكلمه فاذكره.
العظيم الذي تهاتفه يملك شبكة تعمل بلا انقطاع، لا تتعطل، غير مكلفة البتة، دون اشتراك ، تعمل في
جميع أنحاء المعمورة، وفي أعماق البحار، بل وفي بطن الحوت \"لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين\" ..
هاتف نبينا يونس ربه من بطن الحوت فنجاه ...وهاتف نبينا محمد ربه بعد رحلة الطائف
\"اللهم إني أشكو إليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني علي الناس.. أنت رب العالمين
وأنت ربي.
. إلى عدو يتجهمني أم إلى ضعيف ملكته أمري .. إن لم يكن بك علي غضب فلا أبالي.. أعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة أن ينزلبي غضبك أو يحل علي سخطك .. لك العتبى حتى ترضى .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك....
فأرسل له الله على وجه السرعة سيدنا جبريل وملك الجبال ..... استجابة فورية ليس لها مثيل.
إن العظيم الذي تهاتفه لن يغلق في وجهك الباب أبدا .. جرب وامتلك هاتفا سماويا لا يملكه أحد من البشر
هاتفه طول اليوم فلن تدفع الكثير، بل سيدفع هو لك، وسيضيف إلى رصيد حسناتك ، فهو كريم بحق ، يجيب من ناداه ويكرمه ويسبغ عليه من فضله ونعمائه.
(وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ)
اللهم أصلح لنا هواتفنا السماوية المعطلة منذ سنين..
آمين.. آمين يا رب العالمين.* 


*الجواب :
نعوذ بالله من الخذلان ..
لا يَجوز نشر مثل هذا الموضوع ، ولا تناقله بين الناس ، لما فيه من تجسيد الثواب ، وتصوير الأمور الغيبية بصورة المحسوس المشاهَد.
[ كاميرا رقمية – إرسال صور ونغمات .. مجرد رنات ونغمات وظهوراسم المتصل ... ]*


*بل وفيه الاستخفاف بِحقّ رب العالمين .. وتصوير الدعاء والمناجاة ، وكأن الشخص يتكلّم عن صاحبه الذي ينتظر اتّصاله به ..
وسبق أن سُئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن منشور فيه :*



*رحلة**سعيدة .. وفيه :
الاسم :الإنسان ابن ادم محطةالمغادرة: الحياة الدنيا
الجنسية: من تراب محطة الوصول : الدار الآخرة
العنوان : كوكب الأرض .. إلى آخره .*


*فقال رحمه الله :
أرى أن هذه الطريقة مُحرّمة ؛ لأنه يجعل الحقائق العلمية الدينية كأنها أمور حسية ، ثم فيها نوع من السخرية في الواقع ، وأرى من رآها مع أحد فليُمزقها – جزاه الله خيراً – ويقول : إن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوق رحلات الطائرة ، وفوق الاتصالات وما أشبهه . انتهى كلامه رحمه الله .
أقول : ومثل هذا الموضوع ما انتشر قبل فترة من الاتصال بالرّقم المجاني للملِك [ 222]
الرقم الأول ( 2 ) يعني الساعة ( 2 ) بعد منتصف الليل
الرقم الثاني ( 2**)يعني ركعتين
الرقم الثالث ( 2 ) يعني دمعتين
ومعناهاركعتين الساعة ( 2 ) في آخر الليل مع دمعتين
اطلب ملك الملوك .. إلى آخره .*


*فكل هذا من العبث الذي لا يَليق إلصاقه بالكتاب والسنة ، ويَجب تَنْزِيه الكتاب والسنة عن العبث ، وأن لا تُصوّر الأمور الغيبية بِصُوَرٍ مُشاهَدة محسوسة .
والله تعالى أعلم .
المصدر: شبكة المشكاة الإسلامية*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*نشرة رحلة سعيدة* 
*السؤال*
*الحقيقة أمامي تذكرة سفر مجانية يقول أرجو أن تعرضوها على فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين هذه الرسالة يا شيخ محمد مكتوب فيها أولاً البطاقة الشخصية الاسم الإنسان ابن آدم الجنسية من تراب العنوان كوكب الأرض البيانات محطة المغادرة كوكب الأرض الدنيا جهة السفر الدار الآخرة موعد الرحلة وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غداً وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت موعد الحضور لكل أجل كتاب تلفون رقم الصلوات الخمس شروط الرحلة على حضرات المسافرين الكرام اتباع التعليمات الواردة في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه مثل طاعة الله ومحبته وخشيته وطاعة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وطاعة ولي الأمر التذكر الدائم للموت الانتباه إلى أنه ليس في الآخرة ألا جنة أو نار العفش المسموح به اثنين متر من القماش أبيض العمل الصالح الولد الصالح يدعو له علم ينتفع به ما سوى ذلك لا يسمح باصطحابه في الرحلة لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاتصال الفوري بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ملاحظة الاتصال مباشرة ومجاناً رحلة سعيدة ما رأيكم يا فضيلة الشيخ في هذه التذكرة؟* 

*الجواب**:*
*الشيخ: أريني إياها نعم رأي في هذه التذكرة التي شاعت منذ زمن وانتشرت بين الناس ووضعت على وجوه شتى منها هذا الوجه الذي بين يدي وهي عبارة عن ورقة مكتوب في صفحتها هذه البيانات التي سمعتموها من الأخ عبد الكريم ووضعت كذلك على صورة تذكرة طائرة ووضعت على وجه آخر وفي أعلى الصفحة صورة طائرة جامبو وهذه الورقة كما سمعتم بياناتها من الأخ عبد الكريم تشبه أن تكون استهزاء بهذه الرحلة وأنظر إلى قوله في أرقام التلفون 24434 يشير إلى الصلوات الخمس اثنين لصلاة الفجر وأربعة لصلاة الظهر وأربعة لصلاة العصر وثلاثة لصلاة المغرب وأربعة للعشاء فجعل الصلاة التي هي أركان الإسلام التي هي أعظم أركان الإسلام بعد الشاهدتين جعلها أرقام للتلفون ثم قال إن موعد الرحلة ما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غداً وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت فأين الوعد في هذه الرحلة و قال موعد الحضور لكل أجل كتاب أين تحديد موعد الحضور المهم أن كل فقراتها فيها شيء من الكذب ومنها العفش الذي قال إن منه العلم الذي ينتفع به والولد الصالح وهذا لا يكون مصطحباً مع الإنسان ولكنه يكون بعد الإنسان فالذي أرى أن تتلف هذه التذكرة وألا تنشر بين الناس وأن يكتب بدلها شيء من كتاب الله أو من سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى لا تقع مثل هذه المواعظ على سبيل الهزء وفي كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يغني عن هذا كله وإنني بهذه المناسبة أود أن أنبه إلى أنه كثر في هذه الآونة الأخيرة كثرة النشرات التي تنشر بين الناس ما بين أحاديث ضعيفة بل موضوعة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين مرآي مناميه تنسب لبعض الناس وهي كذب وليس بصحيحة وبين حكم تنشر وليس لها أصل وإنني أنبه أخواني المسلمين على خطورة هذا الأمر وأن الإنسان إذا أراد خيراً فليتصل برئاسة إدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد في المملكة العربية السعودية وليعرض عليها ما عنده من المال الذي يحب أن ينشر به ما ينتفع الناس به وهي محل ثقة وأمانة والحمد لله تجمع هذه الأموال وتطبع بها الكتب النافعة التي ينتفع بها المسلمون في هذه البلاد وفي غيرها أما هذه النشرات التي ليست مبنية على شيء وإنما هي أكذوبات أو أشياء ضعيفة أو حكم ليست حقيقية بل هي كلمات عليها مؤاخذات وملاحظات فإنني لا أحب أن ينتشر هذا في بلادنا ولا في بلاد غيرنا من المسلمين وفيما صح عن سنة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كفاية والله المستعان.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تنبيه بخصوص فتوى الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله حول لفظ ( تحياتي )*
*انتشرت قبل فترة في المنتديات العربية على شبكة الإنترنت صورة مضمونها أن الشيخ الجليل محمد العثيمين رحمه الله ينهى عن قول لفظة [ تحياتي ] ..*
*وقبل أيام قلائل تصفحت موقع الشيخ الجليل لأجد فتوى الشيخ في هذا اللفظ مخالفة لما جاء في الصورة ..*
*وأظن أنكم جميعا قد وصلت إليكم الصورة وهذه هي :*

**
*كما ذكرت لكم سلفا أيها الأكارم بأن هذه الفتوى لا تصح نسبتها للشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه جنانه الفسيحة.. ولا علم لدي عن مصدرها ..*
*ورغبة مني في نشر الخير ولو بالقليل فإني أرجو منكم نشر هذه الصورة التي توضح الفتوى الصحيحة للشيخ رحمه الله في جواز قول لفظة [ تحياتي ]..*
**


*أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يرينا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه ..*
*وأن يرينا الباطل باطلا ويرزقنا اجتنابه ..*



*منقول*

**

*حُكم قول : تحياتي*

*عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم*
*عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بالرياض*

*سُئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله – عن عبارة " لكم تحياتنا " وعبارة " أهدي لكم تحياتي "* 

*فأجاب – رحمه الله – :* 
*عبارة " لكم تحياتنا ، وأهدي لكم تحياتي " ونحوهما من العبارات لا بأس بها . قال الله تعالى : ( وَإِذَا حُيِّيْتُم بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّواْ بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ رُدُّوهَا ) فالتحية من شخص لآخر جائزة ، وأما التحيات المُطلقة العامة فهي لله ، كما أن الحمد لله ، والشكر لله ، ومع هذا فيصح أن نقول : حمدت فلانا على كذا ، وشكرته على كذا . قال تعالى : ( أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ ) . انتهى كلامه – رحمه الله – .*

*قال عبد الرحمن – عفا الله عنه – :*
*إتماماً للفائدة فإن قول : لك خالص تحياتي . لا يجوز ، وعلل ذلك بعض العلماء بأن الخالص من الشيء هو لُبُّه ، ولا يكون خالص العمل والإخلاص فيه إلا لله . قال تعالى : ( قُلْ إِنِّي أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَّهُ الدِّينَ ) . والله تعالى أعلم* 

** *8. سئل فضيلة الشيخ عن هذه الألفاظ (أرجوك ) ، (تحياتي) ، و(أنعم صباحا) ، و(أنعم مساءً) ؟* 
*فأجاب بقوله : لا بأس أن تقول لفلان (أرجوك ) في شئ يستطيع أن يحقق رجائك به .* 
*وكذلك (تحياتي لك ) . و(لك منى التحية ) . وما أشبه ذلك لقوله تعالى ) وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها (وكذلك (أنعم صباحا) و(أنعم مساء)لا بأس به ، ولكن بشرط ألا تتخذ بديلا عن السلام الشرعي.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أقوى المشاهد الواقعية
*
*السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله الخير كله ياشيخ

في موضوع قريته في احدى المنتديات وقد روادني الشك واردت التأكد منه بارك لله فيك ..

أقوى المشاهد الواقعية 

المشهد الاول**سكون يخيم على كل شيء ..

صمت رهيب و هدوء عجيب ليس هناك سوي موتى و قبور ..

انتهى الزمان و فات الاوان صيحة عالية رهيبة ..

تشق الصمت يدوي صوتها في الفضاء توقظ الموتي ..

تبعثر القبور .. 

تنشق الارض ..

يخرج منها البشر ..

حفاة عراة ..

عليهم غبار قبورهم ..

كلهم يسرعون يلبون النداء فاليوم هو يوم القيامة لا كلام... 

ينظر الناس حولهم في ذهول ..

هل هذه الارض التي عشنا عليها ؟؟

الجبال دكت ..

الانهار جفت ..

البحار اشتعلت الارض غير الارض ...

السماء غير السماء.. 

لا مفر من تلبية النداء ..

وقعت الواقعه

الكل يصمت الكل مشغول بنفسه لا يفكر الا في مصيبته ..

الان اكتمل العدد من الانس والجن والشياطين والوحوش الكل واقفون في ارض واحدة ..

وفجأه

تتعلق العيون بالسماء انها تنشق في صوت رهيب يزيد الرعب رعبا والفزع فزعا .. 

ينزل من السماء ملائكة اشكالهم رهيبة ..

يقفون صفا واحدا في خشوع وذل ..

يفزع الناس يسألونهم ..

أفيكم ربنا .. ؟

ترتجف الملائكة ..

سبحان ربنا ..

ليس بيننا ولكنه آت ..

يتوالي نزول الملائكة حتي ينزل حملة العرش ينطلق منهم صوت التسبيح عاليا في صمت الخلائق.. 

ثم ينزل الله تبارك وتعالي في جلاله وملكه ويضع كرسيه حيث يشاء من ارضه 

ويقول سبحانه 

يا معشر الجن والانس اني قد انصت اليكم منذ ان خلقتكم الي يومكم هذا اسمع قولكم و ابصر اعمالكم .. 

فانصتوا اليّ

فانما هي اعمالكم وصحفكم تقرأ عليكم .

فمن وجد خيرا فليحمد الله ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن الا نفسه 

الناس ابصارهم زائغة والشمس تدنو من الرؤس من فوقهم لا يفصل بينهم وبينها الا ميل واحد

ولكنها في هذا اليوم حرها مضاعف ..

انا وأنت واقفون معهم نبكي دموعنا تنهمر من الفزع والخوف .. 

الكل ينتظر ويطول الانتظار خمسون ألف سنة .. 

تقف لا تدري الي أين تمضي الي الجنة او النار ..

خمسون الف سنة ولا شربة ماء ولا لقمة .. 

تلتهب الافواه والامعاء .. 

الكل ينتظر يطلب الرحمة .

البعض يطلب الرحمة ولو بالذهاب الي النار من هول الموقف وطول الانتظار .

لهذه الدرجة نعم .

ماذا أفعل .. 

هل من ملجأ يومئذ من كل هذا ؟؟

نعم فهناك أصحاب الامتيازات الخاصة

الذين يظلهم الله تحت عرشه

منهم شاب نشأ في طاعة الله

ومنهم رجل قلبه معلق بالمساجد

ومنهم من ذكر الله خاليا ففاضت عيناه

هل أنت من هؤلاء؟؟ 

الأمل الأخير.. 

ما حال بقية الناس ؟ 

يجثون علي ركبهم خائفين .. 

اليس هذا هو آدم عليه السلام أبو البشر ؟ لليس هذا من أسجد الله له الملائكة ؟ الكل يجري اليه .

اشفع لنا عند الله اسأله أن يصرفنا من هذا الموقف ..

فيقول : ان ربي قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب مثله من قبل ..

نفسي نفسي. . 

يجرون الى موسى عليه السلام فيقول :

نفسي نفسي .

يجرون الى عيسى عليه السلام يقول :

نفسي نفسي .. 

وأنت معهم تهتف 

نفسي نفسي .......

فإذا بهم يرون محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم

فيسرعون اليه فينطلق الى ربه ويستأذن عليه فيؤذن له 

ويقال سل تعط واشفع تشفع .. 

والناس كلهم يرتقبون 

فإذا بنور باهر إنه نور عرش الرحمن و تشرق الأرض بنور ربها .. 

سيبدأ الحساب .. 

ينادى ..

فلان بن فلان .. 

إنه اسمك أنت تفزع من مكانك ..

يأتي عليك الملائكة يمسكون بك من كتفيك 

يمشون بك في وسط الخلائق الراكعة علي أرجلها 

و كلهم ينظرون اليك .. 

صوت جهنم يزأر في أذنك ..

وأيدي الملائكة علي كتفك .. 

ويذهبون بك لتقف أمام الله للسؤال .....

ويبدأ مشهد جديد..

هذا المشهد سادعه لك أخي ولك يا أختي

فكل واحد منا يعرف ماذا عمل في حياته من خير وشر.. 

هل أطعت الله ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟؟؟ 

هل قرأت القرآن الكريم وعملت بأحكامه ؟؟ 

هل عملت بسنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟؟ 

هل أديت الصلاه في وقتها ؟؟؟ 

هل صمت رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا ؟؟؟ 

هل تجنبت النفاق أمام الناس بحثا عن الشهرة ؟؟ 

هل أديت فريضة الحج ؟؟؟ 

هل أديت زكاة مالك ؟؟؟ 

هل بررت أمك واباك ؟؟

هل كنت صادقا مع نفسك ومع الناس أم كنت تكذب وتكذب وتكذب ؟؟

هل كنت حسن الخلق أم عديم الأخلاق ؟؟؟

هل ..

وهل ...*
*وهل ؟؟

هناك الحساب ....

أما الآن 

فاعمل لذلك اليوم...

ولا تدخر جهداَ 

و اعمل عملاَ يدخلك الجنه 

و يبيض وجهك أمام الله يوم تلقاه ليحاسبك،

و إلا فإن جهنم هي المأوى ...

و اعلم أن الله كما أنه غفور رحيم هو أيضا شديد العقاب

فلا تأخذ صفه وتنسى الأخرى ....*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيراً

هذا وصف لمشاهد يوم القيامة ، ووصفها جاء في الكتاب وفي السنة .
وليس في هذا الوصف إلا أن الكاتب صاغه بأسلوبه .

غير أن بعض هذه الصور ، وبعض المواقف وقف أمامها بعض العلماء ولم يَجزم فيها بشيء فيما يتعلق بذلك اليوم لا فيما يتعلق بإثباتها .

خاصة ما يتعلق بالعرش والكرسي .

قال ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى : (وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ) :
أي يوم القيامة يحمل العرش ثمانية من الملائكة ، ويحتمل أن يكون المراد بهذا العرش العرش العظيم ، أو العرش الذي يوضع في الأرض يوم القيامة لفصل القضاء ، والله أعلم بالصواب . اه . 

فهذا إمام في التفسير لم يَجزم مع ذلك بشيء فيما يتعلق بالآية .

فَحَرِيّ بمن يتكلّم عن مشاهد يوم القيامة بل عن علم الشريعة أن يكون عالما بما يتكلّم به .

والله تعالى أعلم*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أرسلها إلى عشرة من أصحابك*


*هل هذه العبارة ملزمة لكل من قرأها؟*




*السؤال*

*:* *اطلعت على نشرة دعوية إلا أن صاحبها ختمها بعبارة: (**أرسلها إلى عشرة من أصحابك أمانة في ذمتك وستسأل)، سؤالي: ما حكم الشرع في أمثالهذه العبارات وهل حقاً أني أصبحت ملزماً بتوزيعها إلى عشرة من أصحابي؟*

*الجواب**:* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*هذه العبارة يكتبها بعض*
*الناس الذين يريدون نشر ما يدعون إليه وهي خطأ بلا شك لأن فيها إلزاماً للناس بمالم يلزمهم الله تعالى به من حيث أصل التبليغ لقوله أو رسالته ومن حيث العدد فلا يجبعليك إرسالها وأرى أن ترسل إلى صاحب هذه النشرة رسالةً تنصحه فيها ألا يكلف الناسويشق عليهم بما لم يكلفهم الله به**.* 


*أخوكم**/*
*خالد بن عبداللهالمصلح*
*20/10/1424**ه**" أمانة في عنقك، أرسلها ل 10 من أصدقائك "*


*السؤال :* 

*ما هو حكم إرسال الأدعية وختمها بعبارة "أمانة في عنقك إلى يوم القيامة. أرسلها إلى 10 من أصدقائك ولك جزيل الشكر"؟*




*الإجابة:* 

*لا يشرع ادّعاء تفضيل ذكر أو دعاء غير مأثور على غيره ، أو تخيصصه بفضل لم يرد به دليل ، أو وضعه في صيغة تدعو إلى تكراره ، في وقت أو هيئة أو حال ، بغير نص من الشرع ، لأن ذلك يدخل في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إياكم ومحدثات الأمور " ، ومن ذلك ما ذكر في سؤال السائل، والله أعلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ماذا يقول ملك الموت وأنت نائم على خشبة الغسل*
*السؤال**:* *هل يوجد دليل من الكتاب أو السنة على هذه الحوار نأمل الإفادة وذكر الدليل وهو كالتالي ؟

يا ابن آدم أتدري ماذا يقول ملك الموت وأنت نائم على خشبة الغسل ... ينادي عليك ويقول يا ابن آدم أين سمعك ما أصمّك , أين بصرك ما أعماك , أين لسانك ما أخرسك, أين ريحك الطيّب ما غيّرك , أين مالك ما أفقرك .

فإذا وُضِعْتَ في القبر نادى عليك الملك يا ابن آدم جمعت الدنيا أمْ الدنيا جمعتك . يا ابن آدم تركت الدنيا أمْ الدنيا تركتك . يا ابن آدم استعددت للموت أمْ المنيّة عاجلتك , يا ابن آدم خرجت من التراب وعدتَ إلى التراب ... خرجت من التراب بلا ذنب وعدتَ إلى التراب وكلّك ذنوب . فإذا ما انفض الناس عنك وأقبل الليل لتقضي أول ليلة صبحها يوم القيامة , ليلة لا يؤذن فيها الفجر , لم يقل المؤذّن يومها الصلاة خير من النوم ... انتهت الصلاة ... انتهت العبادات ...

إنّ الذي سيؤذّن فجرها هو إسرافيل . أيتها العظام النخرة , أيتها اللحوم المتناثرة قومي لفصل القضاء بين يديّ الله رب العالمين . 

إن الله يقول : ونُفِخَ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعاً . ويقول أيضاً : وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحداً . 

عندما يُقبِلْ عليك ليل أول يوم في قبرك ينادي عليك مالك الملك وملك الملوك يقول لك : يا ابن آدم رجعوا وتركوك في التراب , دفنوك ولو ظلّوا معك ما نفعوك , ولمْ يبقَ لك إلا أنا الحيّ الذي لا أموت ... يا ابن آدم من تواضع لله رفعه ومن تكبّر وضعه الله .

عبدي أطعتنا فقرّبناك , وعصيتنا فأمهلناك , ولو عُدْتَ إلينا بعد ذلك قبلناك .

إنّي والإنس والجنّ في نبأ عظيم , أخلُقُ و يُعْبَدُ غيري وأرزق ويُشكر سواي . خيري إلى العباد نازل وشرّهم إليّ صاعد . أتحبب إليهم بنعمي وأنا الغنيّ عنهم ويتباغضون عنّي بالمعاصي وهم أفقر شيء إليّ . 

من عاد منهم ناديته من قريب ومن بعُدَ منهم ناديته من بعيد . أهل الذكر أهل عبادتي , أهل شكري أهل زيادتي , أهل طاعتي أهل محبتي , أهل معصيتي لا أقنّطهم من رحمتي فإن تابوا فأنا حبيبهم فإنّي أحبّ التوابّين وأحب المتطهرين , وإن لم يتوبوا فأنا طبيبهم أبتليهم بالمصائب لأطهّرهم من الذنوب والمعاصي . الحسنة عندي بعشر أمثالها وأزيد والسيئة بمثلها وأعفوا أنا أرأف بعبادي من الأم بولدها ...**الجواب** :**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فهذا الحوار لم يرد في حديث صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس في كتاب الله تعالى ما يدل عليه.

ولا شك أن ما يقوله ملك الموت للميت من أخبار الغيب، وأخبار الغيب لا توخذ إلا من القرآن الكريم والسنة الصحيحة، وراجع الجواب: 6255.

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث:"إني والإنس والجن في نبأ عظيم..."
*
*السؤال:**ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث القدسي؟ وأين أجده في كتب الحديث؟ "إني والإنس والجن في نبأ عظيم أخلق ويعبد غيري، خيري إلى العباد نازل وشرهم إلي صاعد..." إلى آخر الحديث.* 


*الجواب:*

*هذا الحديث أخرجه الطبراني في مسند الشاميين (2/93) رقم (974) ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق (17/77).*

*وأخرجه أيضاً البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (4/134) رقم (4563) (طبعة دار الكتب العلمية) وعبد الغني المقدسي في كتاب التوحيد ص (85) رقم (89).*

*كلهم من طريق بقية بن الوليد، عن صفوان بن عمرو عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير، وشريح بن عبيد الحضرميان، عن أبي الدرداء –رضي الله عنه- نحوه.*

*وحكم الشيخ الألباني على الحديث بالضعف في السلسلة الضعفية رقم (2371) وفي ضعيف الجامع رقم (4052).*

*أجاب عليه:د. محمد بن تركي التركي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فتاوى حول معنى كلمة باي
**في حفظ البابا
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله**وبركاته*
*أحبتي وأخوتي*
*صدقوني الموضوع اهم مما تتصوروا وحبيت اذكره لكم*
*وبصراحه لفت انتباهي بشكل غير طبيعي.. وهو عبارة عن كلمه صغيرة*
*يمكن نقول عنها تافهه وهي كلمه (( باي ))*
*طبعا كلنا عارفين الكلمه هذي وعارفين مدى انتشارها اليومين هذي*
*وبدأنا نستعملها بشكل ملفت للنظر ومن شهرتها صارت ختام لكل مكالمه*
*وختام لأي محادثه صارت شي رسمي جدا وأساسي.*
*بس للاسف نستعمل كلمه مو عارفين ايش معناها نمشي مع التيار ولو*
*عرفتوا معناها صدقوني ما راح تستعملونها نهائيا ويمكن تستحقرونها*
*وتنبذونها لدرجه انكم راح تكرهوا سماعها وتمنعوا احد يقولها.*
*ومعناها للأسف (في حفظ البابا)*
*نختم كلامنا بحفظ البابا الي ماهو قادر يحفظ نفسه*
*الافضل نقول في امان الله - في حفظ الله - هذي الكلمات الي يختم فيها الواحد كلامه.*
*شفتوا الفرق وشفتوا ايش قاعدين نقول بدون ما ندري وشوفوا الفرق*
*بين الكلمتين .*
*المهم حبيت النصيحه لانه موضوع مهم في نظري وياليت نبدا في*
*التطبيق من هذي اللحظه لا نتأخر.*
*السلام عليكم*
*بارك الله فيك*
*ما رأي فضيلتكم؟*
*الجواب:*
*لا شك أن استعمالالألفاظ الشرعية ، والكلمات العربية أفضل وأوْلَى** .
أما معنى كلمة ( باي ) فقدسبق أن سألت أهل اللغة ، وليس معناها ما ذُكِر .*
*والسؤال وجوابه هنا :**http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12259**واللهتعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
*http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36432*

**

*كلمة ( باي )* *bye
*
*السؤال:**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**إخوتي ..أخواتي الكرام**أحببت بكلماتي هذه أن أنبه جميع الذين يختمون كلامهمبكلمة باي**نحن تعودنا عليها بشكل ملفت للنظر**ولكن هل إدخرت لها من وقتك قليلا لتتأملها؟؟؟**هل تعلممعناها؟؟**أتعلمون أن معنى كلمة باي … تعني بحفظ البابا : البابا اسم لمن يعتلي اعلى رتبة في الديانة (المسيحية**( 
أوََ يليق بمسلم أننقول له بحفظ البابا وهو من إعتنق أسمى الأديان**إنظروا إلى الفرقحتى في وقع الكلمة**حين تقولين لصديقة لك بحفظ الرحمن ..وحينتودعيها بقولك باي**سبحان الله فوقعها في النفس ليس له حدود**أحببت النصح ..فهل من مستمع..وبعد الإستماع تطبيقا** .. 
فنحن مسلمون ونطمح لنصبح مؤمنون .. ويستحيل أن نرتقي مادمنا نودع بعضنا وهمبحفظ البابا** .. 
وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين*
*من البريد اليوم ..*
*هلهذا الأمر صحيح ..*
*وإذا كنا في التخصص نتعامل مع أجانب وهذه الكلمة دائمة الاستخدامفي الوداع ..نرجوا إفادتنا الله يحفظك*

*الجواب:*
*بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة*
*سألت أهل الاختصاص ، فأحلت السؤال إلى أخي الفاضل ( ولد السيح ) بحكم إجادة اللغة .*
*فأجاب – حفظه الله - :*
*ذُكر في أصلها أنها كانت تكتب God be with you ومعناها ( الله معك )*
*وأول من قام بذلك رجل يدعى غابريل هارفي*
*good-bye*
*جودباي (اسم )*
*noun*
*plural good-byes also good-bys*
*An expression of farewell.*
*[Alteration (influenced by good day), of God be with you.]*
*ومعناها : الله معك ..*
*Word History: More than one reader has no doubt wondered exactly how good-bye is derived from the phrase “God be with you.” To understand this, it is helpful to see earlier forms of the expression, such as God be wy you, b'w'y, godbwye, god buy' ye, and good-b'wy. It is no mistake to think that the first word of the expression is now good and not God, for good replaced God by analogy with such expressions as good day, perhaps after people no longer had a clear idea of the original sense of the expression. A letter of 1573 written by Gabriel Harvey contains the first recorded use of good-bye: “To requite your gallonde [gallon] of godbwyes, I regive you a pottle of howdyes,” recalling another contraction that is still used.*
*وهذه لمحة تاريخية عن أصل كلمة جودباي والتي يستخدمها الغرب بمعنى مع السلامة ، وهي في الأصل : الله معك..*
*وبعد ذلك تم تحريفها إلى أن أصبحت Good bye ولازالت تستخدم إلى الآن .*
*( بتصرف من رسالة أبي عبد الله )*
*شكر الله لأبي عبد الله .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم**http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12259*
***التوديع بكلمة باي (**Bye**)
*
*السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.**أود أن أسأل عن حقيقة معنى كلمة (باي) والتي وردت في أحد المواقع بأن معناها هو: (في حفظ البابا). الرجاء إرسال الرد بسرعة لتعميم الفائدة على الناس. وجزاكم الله كل خير.* 

*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله وحدة، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.*
*كلمة (باي) تستخدم عند الوداع. وبغض النظر عن أصل اشتقاقها فهي تعني باللغة الإنجليزية (إلى اللقاء) أو نحو ذلك. وهذا هو معناها المعروف والدارج، والذي لأجله تستخدم هذه الكلمة. ولذا لا يمكن القول بتجريم استخدامها وعَدُّه كبيرة من الكبائر، فالأمر يسير والخطب سهل، ولا شك أن الأولى والأحرى بالمسلم ألا يستبدل بتحية الإسلام تحية أخرى، وينبغي للمسلم أن يعود لسانه أن يحيي المسلمين بتحية الإسلام: (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته).*
*وللفائدة، فإن اشتقاق الكلمة الإنجليزية (goodbye) – وهي كلمة تستخدم في الوداع – على النحو التالي:*
*الأصل القديم لهذه الكلمة عبارة تعني "رافَقَك الله" وهو دعاء مجرد يستخدم إلى يومنا هذا في الوداع: (God be with you).*
*وإذا نظرنا إلى النطق القديم لهذه العبارة تظهر لنا المشابهة بينها وبين (goodbye):*
*God be wy you*
*god b'w'y*
*godbwye*
*god buy' ye*
*good-b'wy*
*ثم تم إبدال كلمة (God) وهي بمعنى "الله" بكلمة (good) وهي بمعنى "الخير"، وتم هذا بطريقة القياس على عبارة أخرى: (good day) وهي بمعنى "صباحُ الخير".*
*أما كلمة (bye) فإنما هي اختصار ل(goodbye). وهي للمخاطبة الشفوية وغير الرسمية فقط.*
*وأما (bye-bye) فإنما تأتي بطريقة تكرار (bye). وهي دون (bye) في مستوى الاحترام وغالبا تستخدم مع الأطفال.*
*فليس في أصل كلمة (goodbye) ولا كلمة (bye-bye) صبغة كنسية أو عقيدة دينية مخصصة.*
*والله أعلم.*
*أجاب عليه: سامي بن عبد العزيز الماجد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يصح تخصيص هذا الدعاء لتفريج الهم ؟
*
*السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الشيخ الفاضل عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظه الله
هل يصح تخصيص هذا الدعاء لتفريج الهم ؟*
*دعاء يفرج همك باذن الله
عليكم بالتوجه إلى الله ووالله لن يخيبكم الله...بإذنه سبحانه
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه
الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين
لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين
سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وقهر الدين وغلبة الرجال
اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك
اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن 
طردتنا؟ من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا
اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا 
يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذه بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. 
يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقبل العثرات.. يا مبتديا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم
الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه
اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوت إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني .. أو نطق به لساني ..
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أو نسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى 
الله .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا

الدعاء الثاني

اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين وبركة في العمر 
وصحة في الجسد
وسعة في الرزق
وتوبة قبل الموت
وشهادة عند الموت
ومغفرة بعد الموت
وعفوا عند الحساب
وأمانا من العذاب
ونصيبا من الجنة
وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم
اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسليمين
اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة
اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة
اللهم ارزقني الموت وانا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين
اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا
اللهم قوي ايماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على اعدائك اعداء الدين
اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم
اللهم انصر اخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان
اللهم ارحم ابائنا وامهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وادخلهم فسيح جناتك والحقنا بهما يا رب العالمين
وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
رجاء من الجميع أن ينشر هذا الدعاء لكي نكسب ثواب 
.... والدعاء للراسل حتى تقول لك الملائكة " ولك بالمثل*

*الجواب :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيراً . 
وحفِظك الله ورعاك . 

هذا دعاء عام ، وليس مُختَصّا بِتفريج الهم .
وأما دعاء تفريج الهمّ فهو في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : 
ما أصاب أحدا قط هَمٌّ ولا حٌزن فقال : اللهم إني عبدك بن عبدك بن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماضٍ فيّ حكمك ، عَدْل فيّ قضاؤك . أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سَمّيت به نفسك ، أو عَلَّمْتَه أحدًا من خَلْقِك ، أو أنزلته في كِتابك ، أو استأثرت به في عِلم الغيب عندك أن تَجْعَل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونُور صدري وجَلاء حزني وذهاب همي ؛ إلا أذهب الله هَمَّه وحُزْنه ، وأبدله مكانه فَرَجًا . 
فقيل : يا رسول الله ألا نَتَعَلّمها ؟ 
فقال : بلى ينبغي لمن سمعها أن يتعلمها . رواه الإمام أحمد .

ويُلْحَظ قول الكاتب في آخر الدعاء (والدعاء للراسل) والصحيح الدعاء للمُرْسِل .
والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما حكم قول: الله يرجك؟*


*السؤال:*
*السلام* *عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أولا جزاكم الله كل خير على ماتقدموه للمسلمين جعلهالله في ميزان حسناتكم**.*

*ثانيا السؤال**:**ياشيخ لقد كثرت في المنتديات* *قول كلمة ( الله يرجك) من باب المزاح كثيرا للاسف, مثلا ان يكتب احد الاعضاء موضوعاساخرا فيرد عليه اخر بكلمة ( الله يرجك) مازحا معه, وقد انتشرت هذه الكلمه بصوره كبيره جدا في اكثر المنتديات بشبكة الانترنت, فارجو التوضيح منك ياشيخ حول حكم قول هذه الكلمه**.*

*وجزاكم الله كل خير**.*
*الجواب** :*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *وجزاك الله خيراً** .* 

*هذه كلمة مُنكَرة** .*

*وكنت سألت شيخنا الشيخ عبد الرحمن البرّاك – حفظه الله – عن كلمة مُشابِهة ، وهي قول بعض الناس ( الله يَكْنِسْك ) فقال وفّقه الله : هذا منكرعظيم . ونَهى عن قول تلك الكلمة** .*

*وهنا يُقال : هل الله يَرجّ ؟ أو يَكنِس ؟حتى يُدْعى بهذا الدعاء ؟**والله تعالى أعلم** .*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أصل الخطوط الموجودة في باطن الكف*
*السؤال:**ما مدى صحة قول بعض الناس: إن تقطيع النساء المذكورات في سورة يوسف أيديهن هو الأثر الذي في أيدينا في اليمنى على شكل (18) وفي اليسرى على شكل (81)؟ فمجموعهما عدد أسماء الله الحسنى -ما شاء الله!- والفرق بينهما عمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم؟* 
*الجواب:*

*كل هذه لا أصل لها، هذه من خلقة الله عز وجل.......*

*الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
*
***سر الخطوط التي في**الكف**‎
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الشيخ الفاضل .. عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظه الله**ما صحة هذا**الموضوع ؟وهل يجوز نشره ؟**وجزاكم الله خيرا*
*........................*

*ألم تلاحظ الخطوط الغريبة**التي بيدك .. ألم تستغرب منها مامعناها ومافائدتها ؟؟**انظر ليدك اليمنى ماذا ترى**؟**خطوطاً تشكل الرقم 18 واليسرى؟**‎**ايضاً خطوطاً تشكل ! ولكن تشكل الرقم** 81‎
**والان اجمع الرقمين**‎*
*18 + 81 = 99
**هي عدد أسماء الله الحسنى**والان**إطرح الرقمين**‎*
*81 -18 = 63
**هي عمر نبي الرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله**وسلم**‎**المعنى**‎** !!
**إن هذهِ الارقام المكتوبة على يديك تعني عدد أسماء اللهالحسنى**‎**إذاً مافائدتها .. يقول الرسول الاكرم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في**حديثه الشريف أنه يُستحب أن يلعق الانسان يديهِ بعد انتهائهِ من الأكل**‎** ..
**وقد إكتشف العلماء حديثاً يقول (بما معناه) انه بعد الأكل يقوم الجسم بفرزمادة إذا مالوعقت فإنها تقوم بتسهيل عملية الهضم ومنع حالة الخمول**‎** ..
**أتود أن**تعلم من أين تأتي هذه المادة ؟؟**إنها من تلك الخطوط**سبحان الله*
*الجواب** :

**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**وجزاك الله خيراً** . 
**هذه خيالات وأوهام** !
**ولا يجوز نشر مثل هذه الأوهام ، ولا التعلّق بها ،* *ولو كان في نشرها خير لَدَلّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمّتَه عليه** .
**والتعلّق بمثل هذه الأشياء هو شأن العرّافين والكُهّان والدّجّالين الذين يَزعمون أنهم يقرءون الأكُفّ ، ويُخبرون بأشياء لها عِلاقة بِسَعادة الإنسان وشقاوته ، أو لها* *عِلاقة بأمور مستقبلية** .
**ولا علاقة لهذه الأرقام والكفّ بِ " لَعْق الأصابع " ؛ لأن السنة جاءت بِلَعْق الأصابع ، وليس بِلَعْق الكَفّ وراحة اليد ، فليس صحيحا* *أن تلك المادة مِن خطوط الكفّ بل مِن الأصابع** .
**والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان* *يأكل بثلاثة أصابع** .
**والله تعالى أعلم .*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم سماع أغنية المعلم المنتشرة في الانترنت*




*السؤال*
*:**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة**الله وبركاته* 
*انتشرت في الانترنت اغنية بعنوان ( المعلم ) والكثير ممن هم لايفقهون شيئا قام بتسميتها انشودة اسلامية .. والغريب بانها موجودة في موقع داعيه معروف جداً تحت بند ( اغاني حلال) !!!!!!!!!!!!!**هذا مقطع صوتي الذي ادعوابأنه أنشوده اسلاميه**أنا أوقن بأنها أغنيه و لكن هناك اناس تحاجج عليها .. ولن يسكتهم شيء سوى وضع فتوى رسمية**جزاكم الله**خيراً*
*الجواب**:* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
*وبركاته**لما سمعت أول المقطع تذكّرت كلمة للإمام الذهبي في ابن عربي الصوفي** .*

*قال الإمام الذهبي عنه : ومن أردأ تواليفه كتاب ( الفصوص ) فإن كان لا كُفْرفيه فما في الدنيا كُفْر ! نسأل الله العفو والنجاة . اه** .* 

*أقول : إن لم يكن هذا هو الغناء فما في الدنيا غناء** .*

*هذا هو الغناء الصريح ، وهومُحرّم ، ولا يجوز نشره ولا رفعه ولا وضعه في المواقع** .*

*ويشتدّ الأمر إذاكان هذا يُدخل تحت اسم الإسلام أو الحلال ، فإنه يتضمن إلى كونه أغنية مُحرّمة ،يتضمّن القول على الله بغير عِلم ، وتحليل ما حرّم الله ، والتحيّل على ما حرّمالله ، وهذا من أخلاق اليهود التي جاء التحذير عنها والتنفير منها في القرآن الكريم** .*

*سؤال عن أناشيد فيها غلوّ في النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام* 



*السؤال:**

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم بارك الله فيك...
هناك شريط أناشيد جديد باسم \"المعلم\"، و هو ينتشر بسرعة بين الشباب و الفتيات هنا في بلاد الغرب. سمعت بعض الأناشيد لأتعرف عليها...فطالما انتشرت أناشيد فيها ألفاظ شركية و نحوها...و لزم عليّ التنبيه على ذلك.

على العموم ، في هذا الشريط يقول المنشد عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم :

\"عِشْقُ قلبي...يا محمد...
نور عيني...يا محمد...\"

\"أنتَ غرامي...ذِكرُ كلامي...كلَّ أيامي\"

إن لم أكن مخطئة، فهذا من الغلو؟ هل يقع ضمن دائرة الشرك؟ و ما هو الخط الفاصل بين حب الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم الذي يجب علينا و بين الغلو و التشبه بالصوفية ؟

و يقول أيضاً:

\"يا يس يا خليل الله
يا أمين يا نجي الله
يا مكين يا شهيد الله
يا مختار يا حفي الله
يا طه يا حبيب الله\"

فهل يس و طه من أسماء الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟ 

أنا أعرف أن الأمين من أسمائه صلى الله عليه و سلم لكن لا أعرف عن بقية ما قال المنشد . 

هل هنالك إشكال آخر فيما قال كما ورد في الأعلى؟


الجواب :* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**

لا شك أن هذا من الغلو في شخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو مُخالِف لما أمر به عليه الصلاة والسلام بقوله : لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ، فإنما أنا عبده ، فقولوا : عبد الله ورسوله . رواه البخاري .

والإطراء هو المدح بما ليس فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كأن يُضفى عليه شيء من صفات الله عز وجل . 

هذا من ناحية

ومن ناحية أخرى فإن مسألة العشق لا تكون في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فلفظ العشق لا يُطلق على الله ولا على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعِدّة أسباب ؛ منها :

1 - أن التعبير الوارد في الكتاب والسنة ورد وعُبِّر عنه ب " الحب " 

كقوله تعالى : ( يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ )

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من ولده ووالده والناس أجمعين . رواه البخاري ومسلم .

2 – أن لفظ " العِشق " لا يجوز إطلاقه في حق الله عز وجل ولا في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لتضمّن العشق للرغبة في المعاشرة الجنسية .

3 – مما يؤكد هذا المعنى أن الحب إذا كان بين رجل وآخر لا يُطلق عليه عشق ، إنما يُطلق هذا إذا كان بين رجل وامرأة .

ولذا قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ثلاث من كُنّ فيه وَجَد بهن حلاوة الإيمان – وذكر منهن - : وأن يُحبّ المرء لا يُحبُّه إلا لله . متفق عليه .

وغير ذلك من الأحاديث الصحيحة .

قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله – : ولا بحفظ عن رسول الله لفظ العشق في حديث صحيح البتة .

وقال أيضا : ولما كانت المحبة جنساً تحته أنواع متفاوتة في القدر والوصف كان أغلب ما يذكر فيها في حق الله تعالى ما يختص به ويليق به كالعبادة والإنابة والإخبات ، ولهذا لا يُذكر فيها لفظ العشق والغرام والصبابة والشغف والهوى . انتهى كلامه – رحمه الله – .

وأما الحد الفاصل بين محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين ادّعاء المحبة فهو صِدق المتابعة له عليه الصلاة والسلام وطاعته فيما أمر ، وعدم مجاوزة الحدّ في مدحه صلى الله عليه وسلم والثناء عليه .
*
*وبالنسبة للحروف التي تكون في أوائل بعض السور فإنه لا يصح منها شيء في اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *

ف ( يس ) و ( طه ) ليست من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وقد ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : لي خمسة أسماء : أنا محمد ، وأحمد ، وأنا الماحي الذي يمحو الله بي الكفر ، وأنا الحاشر الذي يُحشر الناس على قدمي ، وأنا العاقب . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 

فصل في أسمائه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ثم قال : وكلها نعوت ليست أعلاما محضة لمجرد التعريف ، بل أسماء مشتقة من صفات قائمة به توجب له المدح والكمال ، فمنها محمد ، وهو أشهرها وبه سُمِّي في التوراة صريحا ... بما يوافق عليه كل عالم من مؤمني أهل الكتاب ، ومنها أحمد ، وهو الاسم الذي سماه به المسيح ، ومنها المتوكل ، ومنها الماحي ، والحاشر ، والعاقب ، والمقفِّي ، ونبي التوبة ، ونبي الرحمة ، ونبي الملحمة ، والفاتح ، والأمين . ويلحق بهذه الأسماء : الشاهد ، والمبشر ، والبشير ، والنذير ، والقاسم ، والضحوك ، والقتال ، وعبد الله ، والسراج المنير ، وسيد ولد آدم ، وصاحب لواء الحمد ، وصاحب المقام المحمود ، وغير ذلك من الأسماء ، لأن أسماءه إذا كانت أوصاف مدح فله من كل وصف اسم ، لكن ينبغي أن يُفرّق بين الوصف المختص به أو الغالب عليه ، ويشتق له منه اسم ، وبين الوصف المشترك فلا يكون له منه اسم يخصه ... 

وأسماؤه نوعان : 

أحدهما : خاص لا يشاركه فيه غيره من الرسل ، كمحمد وأحمد والعاقب والحاشر والمقفِّي ونبي الملحمة .

والثاني : ما يشاركه في معناه غيره من الرسل ، ولكن له منه كمالُه فهو مختص بكمالِه دون أصله ، كرسول الله ونبيّه وعبده والشاهد والمبشر والنذير ونبي الرحمة ونبي التوبة .

وأما إن جُعل له من كل وصف من أوصافه اسم ، تجاوزت أسماؤه المائتين ، كالصادق والمصدوق والرؤوف الرحيم ، إلى أمثال ذلك . انتهى كلامه رحمه الله .

والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم . 

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تحليل الشخصيات من خلال الأسماء والألوان
**أسرار الحرف الأول من اسمك
السؤال:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهفضيلة الشيخ / عبد الرحمن السحيم .. حفظه اللهنرجو منكم الإفادة حول حكم نشر هذاالموضوعوجزاكم الله خيراًأسرار الحرف الأول مناسمكِأ_
تتميزين بصفات عديدة : كالكرم , الإخلاص والمحبة , وفي نفسالوقتتتصرفين بغضب وأنانية لكن مايغطي هذه الصفات السلبية طيبة قلبك .

 ب تحبي الحياة أفراحها و خاصة المأكولات الشهية .. وأعمالكجميعاً يوثقبها .

 ت واثقة من نفسك متصدرة في العمل كما فيالحياة العائلية .. متطلبةومستبدة .أما أعمالك فتتكلل دائماً بالنجاح .

 ث تتميزين بالأنوثة كما انك مسيطرة على ومهيمنة وطباعك حادة . متصلبةلكنك تتصرفين ببراعة وفطنة .

 ج ساحرة , موهوبة , تحبينالحياة وتسعين وراء آفاق جديدة . تنجحين فيجميع نشاطاتك المهنية لكنك قدتواجهين المشاكل العائلية والصعوبات فيحياتك الخاصة .

 حواقعية ومتنبهة تسرعين الى مساعدة الغير من دون تردد , مصلحة إجتماعيةبارعة لكنك لاتدركين ولاتعرفين بأخطائك .

 خ تصرفاتك قاسيةوقراراتك صارمة , تدافعين بقوة عن القيم : العائلية , 
الشرف والوطن . ولامجالللتساهل في مايمس هذه الأمور كما انك مستعدهلمساعدة كل من يطلب العون .

 د انت لبقة التدبير وجيدة التصرف . اذا اطمئني ولاتخافي من الفشل . خاصةاذا كنتي تعملين في العلاقات العامة .

 ذ انت مستعدهلقول الحقيقة مهما كلف الأمر . من شيمك الإخلاص والوفاء .

 ر أنتتعرفين تماماً ماذا تريدين . لكنك للأسف أحلامك لا تتحقق إلا بعدوقت طويل .لاتيأسي لأنك ستجدين السعادة الحقيقية .

 ز متسلطة لكنك لطيفة . جدية ويمكن أن يوثق بأعمالك . أحياناً أنت قاسيةوشرسة التصرفات في المجتمع .

 س حساسة وغامضة عادتا . تخفين بعض مشاعرك وعواطفك ولاتعبرين عنهاأمامأحد . تمتازين بالحنان وبقلب كبير . لا تسكتين عن الخطأ . عقلانية .

 ش أنت حادة الطباع ومسيطرة . لكنك تتميزين بالسحر والأنوثة . محبة .

 ص أنت مترددة , متعلقة بمحيطك وتحبي الوحدة . تتصرفينبكبرياء تخضعينللمر الواقع . تقدمين على العمل بأندفاع ثم تتروين للتفتيش عنالحقائقالضائعة تحبي المغامرة , وسريعاً تشعرين بالملل .

 ضيمكن الإعتماد عليك لأنك صلبة كالصخرة , كما انك متنبه وتحمين منتحبيهبطريقة فعالة .

 ط أنت غريبة الأطوار ومزاجية . قد تغرقين أحياناًبالحزن لكنك حالمةمدهشة .

 ظ مستقيمة , تتصرفين عن أقتناع لكنذلك قد يصب في مصلحة الغير ولايفيدكأنت . تدافعين عن حقوقك ولاتنتظرين شيئاًبالمقابل .

 ع أنت طموحة , تحبي العائلة , أفكارك عملية , لطيفة , بشوشة , لكن سرعانما تغضبين وتصبحين شرسة إذا تعرضت مصالحك الحيوية للخطر ,

 غ فضولية . وفضولتك هذه تتجه نحو الأمور العلمية وترفضين مشاطرةأحد فيهذا المجال . لاتهمك أبداً النتائج السلبية . وعيبك الوحيد أفتقادكللدفء أحياناً .

 ف تصرفاتك وطباعك غير متوقعه . غير أنك تجذبيالأخرين وتلفتين أنظارهم . 
في العمل أنت لبقة وماهرة , أنتبهي قد تتعرضينللمشاكل إن لم تسيطريعلى ميلك للنكث بالوعود .

 ق أنت صاحبة حظجيد . لذلك ستنجحين في جميع المجالات وتحصلين علىالنتائج الإيجابية المرضية . لكن أنتبهي من نشوة النصر التي قذ تغريكوتؤثر ربما على تصرفاتك .

 كفعالة لكنك قاسية الطباع , تدافعين عن حقوقك بعزم وشدة كما أنكتعتمدينالدبلوماسية في تصرفاتك . في العمل تتميزين بحسن التدبيروالمهارة .

ل حبك للسفر والتنقل يؤثر في طبعك المنفتح . أنت بارعة في نقل الكلمةالصحيحة كما أنك مستمعة بارعة ومنتبهة لمن يحيط بك .

 م قلبككبير وصدرك رحب , تتواجدين دائماً حيث الأعمال الخيرية الإنسانيةالمتخصصةبالأطفال والعجزة إلا أنك تتجهين أيضاً نحو الوسطية .

 ن أنت تتحلينبروح القيادة كما أنك في الوقت نفسه , ساحرة , طموحة , 
ومبتكرة . تعتمدين جميعالوسائل لنيل النجاح ولاتتراجعين أمام المصاعبالتي تعترض طريقك .

 هواقعية وثابتة الخطوات في جميع إتجاهاتك . منتبه ومتأهبة للمساعدة فيكلالمجالات . إجتماعية بارعة كما أنك تلفتين الأنظار ومن الصعب أن لايفطن لك أحد .

 و مترددة غالباً ماتساورك الشكوك . أنت أهل للثقة لكنك تطلبينبالمقابلالتفاني في كل محنة واختيار . طاهرة وقاسية أنت غير متسامحةولاتتحملين ارتكاب الأخطاء بدءاً من نفسك .

 ي منطقية , مدركة , ومتفهمة . كثيراً ماتنقادين للعقل وتتدخلين في كل شئهذا الأمر قد يؤثر عليكويمنعك من أستخدام الطاقة الكبيرة التيتملكيها بشكلصحيحالجواب :وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتهوحفِظك الله ورعاك . 

هذا لا يَصِحّ ، ولا يُعوّل عليه .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اجعل 70 ألف ملك يصلون عليك وإذا مت تموت شهيدا*
*السؤال:*
 
*السّلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

شيخنا الفاضل؛ زاده الله تعالى فضلاً على فضل

أستسمحكم؛ في سؤالي الآتي؛
يعلم سبحانه؛ كلمات؛ كان لنفسي منها شيئاً!‏

ابتغيت الرّد عليها؛ لكنّي ما من علمٍ لديّ ولا دليل!‏
لذلكم؛ ( سؤال ) أوجهه لفضيلتكم؛
عسى الله تعالى أن ينفع بكم،
ويوفّقكم لإجابتنا وإخواني عليه.‏

أمّا السّؤال؛
دُعاء؛ ورد في إحدى المُنتديات؛ مفادُه:‏
أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم‎ 
أعوذ بالله السميع العليم‎ ‎من الشيطان الرجيم‎ 
أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم‎ 
‎ 
هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم 
هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر 
سبحان الله عمايشركون. هو الله الخالق البارء المصور له الأسماء الحسنى
يسبح له مافي السماوات والأرض وهو العزيزالحكيم 
من قالها يصلى‎ ‎عليه 70 ألف ملك‏‎ ‎‏!‏‎ 
وإذا مات وكان قد قرأها؛ يصبح شهيداً‎ ‎‏!‏‎ 
‎ 
سبحان الله‎ ‎وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته‎ 
اللهم ارحم المؤمنين‎ ‎والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات‎ 

انشرها؛ ولك أجرها في‏‎ ‎الأولى:‏
‏ على عدد ما هو مذكور فيها‏‎! 
والثانية:‏
‏ على كل مسلم ومسلمة ومؤمن ومؤمنة لك‏‎ ‎أجر.أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم‎ 
أعوذ بالله السميع العليم‎ ‎من الشيطان الرجيم‎ 
أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم‎ 
‎ 
هو‎ ‎الله الذي لا اله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم‎ . 
هو الله‎ ‎الذي لا اله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر‎ 
سبحان الله عما يشركون‎ . 
هو الله الخالق البارىء المصور له الأسماء‎ ‎الحسنى؛
‏ يسبح له ما في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم‏‎ . 
‎ 
من قالها يصلى‎ ‎عليه 70 ألف ملك‏‎ ‎‏!‏‎ 
وإذا مات وكان قد قرأها؛ يصبح شهيداً‎ ‎‏!‏‎ 
‎ 
سبحان الله‎ ‎وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته‎ 
اللهم ارحم المؤمنين‎ ‎والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات‎ 

انشرها؛ ولك أجرها في‏‎ ‎الأولى:‏
‏ على عدد ما هو مذكور فيها‏‎! 
والثانية:‏
‏ على كل مسلم ومسلمة ومؤمن ومؤمنة لك‏‎ ‎أجر. 

إذن؛

ما تعليقكم؛ بارك الرّحمن بكم؟!‏
وهل؛ ورد من السّنة؛ ما يُثبت ما ورد آنفاً؟!‏

أمّا الدّعاء؛ للمؤمنين والمؤمنات؛ فمعلوم واجبه،
وعظيم فضله.‏

ما أعظم؛ هذا!‏
عن أبى الدّرداء رضي الله تعالى عنه؛
عن النبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم؛ أنّه قال:‏
‏" ليس من عبد يقول‎ ‎لا اله إلاّ الله؛ مائة مرة؛
‏ إلا بعثه الله تعالى يوم القيامة؛
‏ ووجهه كالقمر ليلة البد،
ر‎ ‎ولا يرفع لأحد يومئذ عمل أفضل من عمله؛
‏ إلا من قال مثل قوله أو زاد "‏
‏( رواه‎ ‎الطبرانىّ )
‏ ‏
أحسن الله تعالى إليكم، وأشرف مكان بجنّته؛ بوّأكم.‏
وعلى أبلج نهجه؛ ثبّتكم.‏

وزادكم – من لدُنه – علماً وعملاً صالحاً.‏
الحمد؛ لله.‏


*
*الجواب :*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبارك الله فيك 
وثبّت حجّتك

أما الآيات الواردة في آخر سورة الحشر فلم يثبت في فضلها ما ذُكِر .
والحديث رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي بلفظ : من قال حين يصبح ثلاث مرات : أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم ، وقرأ الثلاث آيات من آخر سورة الحشر ، وَكَّل الله به سبعين ألف ملك يُصلّون عليه حتى يمسي ، وإن مات في ذلك اليوم مات شهيدا ، ومن قالها حين يمسي كان بتلك المنْزِلة . 
وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه .
واستغربه الذهبي ، فقال : غريب جدا
وكذلك ابن حجر
وضعّفه الألباني 

وأما حديث أبي الدرداء في فضل من قال " لا إله إلا الله في يوم مائة مرة " فهو ضعيف أيضا .
بل قال الألباني : ضعيف جداً .

والله أعلم .*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

**
*حديث ضعيف في فضل قراءة آخر سورة الحشر* 
*السؤال:*

*أريد التأكد من صحة هذه الحديث: عن معقل بن يسار رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من قال حين يصبح ثلاث مرات أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم وقرأ ثلاث آيات من آخر سورة الحشر وكل الله به سبعين ألف ملك يصلون عليه حتى يمسي وان مات في ذلك اليوم مات شهيدا , ومن قالها حين يمسي كان له بتلك المنزلة ؟. 


**الجواب:*

*الحمد لله 
هذا الحديث رواه الترمذي في كتاب فضائل القرآن ، باب فيمن قرأ حرفا من القرآن ماله من الأجر رقم (2922) . 
والإمام أحمد في مسنده رقم (19795) 
وفي سنده خالد بن طهمان قال عنه ابن حجر: صدوق رمي بالتشيع ثم اختلط . 
تقريب التهذيب (1644) 
وضعفه الألباني رحمه الله ، انظر ضعيف أبو داود (2922) 
وهناك الكثير من أذكار الصباح والمساء الصحيحة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انظر بعضها في سؤال رقم ( 12173 ) 
والله أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فتاوى حول معنى كلمة باي
**في حفظ البابا
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله**وبركاته*
*أحبتي وأخوتي*

*صدقوني الموضوع اهم مما تتصوروا وحبيت اذكره لكم*

*وبصراحه لفت انتباهي بشكل غير طبيعي.. وهو عبارة عن كلمه صغيرة*

*يمكن نقول عنها تافهه وهي كلمه (( باي ))*

*طبعا كلنا عارفين الكلمه هذي وعارفين مدى انتشارها اليومين هذي*

*وبدأنا نستعملها بشكل ملفت للنظر ومن شهرتها صارت ختام لكل مكالمه*

*وختام لأي محادثه صارت شي رسمي جدا وأساسي.*

*بس للاسف نستعمل كلمه مو عارفين ايش معناها نمشي مع التيار ولو*

*عرفتوا معناها صدقوني ما راح تستعملونها نهائيا ويمكن تستحقرونها*

*وتنبذونها لدرجه انكم راح تكرهوا سماعها وتمنعوا احد يقولها.*

*ومعناها للأسف (في حفظ البابا)*

*نختم كلامنا بحفظ البابا الي ماهو قادر يحفظ نفسه*

*الافضل نقول في امان الله - في حفظ الله - هذي الكلمات الي يختم فيها الواحد كلامه.*

*شفتوا الفرق وشفتوا ايش قاعدين نقول بدون ما ندري وشوفوا الفرق*

*بين الكلمتين .*

*المهم حبيت النصيحه لانه موضوع مهم في نظري وياليت نبدا في*

*التطبيق من هذي اللحظه لا نتأخر.*

*السلام عليكم*

*بارك الله فيك*

*ما رأي فضيلتكم؟*
*الجواب:*

*لا شك أن استعمالالألفاظ الشرعية ، والكلمات العربية أفضل وأوْلَى** .
أما معنى كلمة ( باي ) فقدسبق أن سألت أهل اللغة ، وليس معناها ما ذُكِر .**والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*


**

*كلمة ( باي )* *bye
**السؤال:**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**إخوتي ..أخواتي الكرام**أحببت بكلماتي هذه أن أنبه جميع الذين يختمون كلامهمبكلمة باي**نحن تعودنا عليها بشكل ملفت للنظر**ولكن هل إدخرت لها من وقتك قليلا لتتأملها؟؟؟**هل تعلممعناها؟؟**أتعلمون أن معنى كلمة باي … تعني بحفظ البابا : البابا اسم لمن يعتلي اعلى رتبة في الديانة (المسيحية**( 
أوََ يليق بمسلم أننقول له بحفظ البابا وهو من إعتنق أسمى الأديان**إنظروا إلى الفرقحتى في وقع الكلمة**حين تقولين لصديقة لك بحفظ الرحمن ..وحينتودعيها بقولك باي**سبحان الله فوقعها في النفس ليس له حدود**أحببت النصح ..فهل من مستمع..وبعد الإستماع تطبيقا** .. 
فنحن مسلمون ونطمح لنصبح مؤمنون .. ويستحيل أن نرتقي مادمنا نودع بعضنا وهمبحفظ البابا** .. 
وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين*
*من البريد اليوم ..*
*هلهذا الأمر صحيح ..*
*وإذا كنا في التخصص نتعامل مع أجانب وهذه الكلمة دائمة الاستخدامفي الوداع ..نرجوا إفادتنا الله يحفظك*
*الجواب:*
*بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة*
*سألت أهل الاختصاص ، فأحلت السؤال إلى أخي الفاضل ( ولد السيح ) بحكم إجادة اللغة .*
*فأجاب – حفظه الله - :*
*ذُكر في أصلها أنها كانت تكتب God be with you ومعناها ( الله معك )*
*وأول من قام بذلك رجل يدعى غابريل هارفي*
*good-bye*
*جودباي (اسم )*
*noun*
*plural good-byes also good-bys*
*An expression of farewell.*
*[Alteration (influenced by good day), of God be with you.]*
*ومعناها : الله معك ..*
*Word History: More than one reader has no doubt wondered exactly how good-bye is derived from the phrase “God be with you.” To understand this, it is helpful to see earlier forms of the expression, such as God be wy you, b'w'y, godbwye, god buy' ye, and good-b'wy. It is no mistake to think that the first word of the expression is now good and not God, for good replaced God by analogy with such expressions as good day, perhaps after people no longer had a clear idea of the original sense of the expression. A letter of 1573 written by Gabriel Harvey contains the first recorded use of good-bye: “To requite your gallonde [gallon] of godbwyes, I regive you a pottle of howdyes,” recalling another contraction that is still used.*
*وهذه لمحة تاريخية عن أصل كلمة جودباي والتي يستخدمها الغرب بمعنى مع السلامة ، وهي في الأصل : الله معك..*
*وبعد ذلك تم تحريفها إلى أن أصبحت Good bye ولازالت تستخدم إلى الآن .*
*( بتصرف من رسالة أبي عبد الله )*
*شكر الله لأبي عبد الله .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
***التوديع بكلمة باي (**Bye**)
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.**أود أن أسأل عن حقيقة معنى كلمة (باي) والتي وردت في أحد المواقع بأن معناها هو: (في حفظ البابا). الرجاء إرسال الرد بسرعة لتعميم الفائدة على الناس. وجزاكم الله كل خير.* *الجواب:*
*الحمد لله وحدة، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.*
*كلمة (باي) تستخدم عند الوداع. وبغض النظر عن أصل اشتقاقها فهي تعني باللغة الإنجليزية (إلى اللقاء) أو نحو ذلك. وهذا هو معناها المعروف والدارج، والذي لأجله تستخدم هذه الكلمة. ولذا لا يمكن القول بتجريم استخدامها وعَدُّه كبيرة من الكبائر، فالأمر يسير والخطب سهل، ولا شك أن الأولى والأحرى بالمسلم ألا يستبدل بتحية الإسلام تحية أخرى، وينبغي للمسلم أن يعود لسانه أن يحيي المسلمين بتحية الإسلام: (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته).*
*وللفائدة، فإن اشتقاق الكلمة الإنجليزية (goodbye) – وهي كلمة تستخدم في الوداع – على النحو التالي:*
*الأصل القديم لهذه الكلمة عبارة تعني "رافَقَك الله" وهو دعاء مجرد يستخدم إلى يومنا هذا في الوداع: (God be with you).*
*وإذا نظرنا إلى النطق القديم لهذه العبارة تظهر لنا المشابهة بينها وبين (goodbye):*
*God be wy you*
*god b'w'y*
*godbwye*
*god buy' ye*
*good-b'wy*
*ثم تم إبدال كلمة (God) وهي بمعنى "الله" بكلمة (good) وهي بمعنى "الخير"، وتم هذا بطريقة القياس على عبارة أخرى: (good day) وهي بمعنى "صباحُ الخير".*
*أما كلمة (bye) فإنما هي اختصار ل(goodbye). وهي للمخاطبة الشفوية وغير الرسمية فقط.*
*وأما (bye-bye) فإنما تأتي بطريقة تكرار (bye). وهي دون (bye) في مستوى الاحترام وغالبا تستخدم مع الأطفال.*
*فليس في أصل كلمة (goodbye) ولا كلمة (bye-bye) صبغة كنسية أو عقيدة دينية مخصصة.*
*والله أعلم.*
*أجاب عليه: سامي بن عبد العزيز الماجد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل الصلاة على النبي تحفظ من العين والحسد؟
**السؤال:**الشيخ الفاضل .. عبد الرحمن السحيم**هل الصلاة على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام تحفظ من العين والحسد ؟*

*وجزاكم الله خيرا**الجواب :*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزاك الله خيراً .*

*لا أعلم ذلك .*

*والذي دلّ النبي س أمَّتَه عليه في حال خشية العين هو التَّبْرِيك .*

*فقال للذي أصاب أخاه بالعَين : هلا إذا رأيت ما يعجبك برّكت ؟*

*ولم يَقُل : هلا صَلّيت .. ؟*

*ولذلك مِن الخطأ قول بعض الناس : ( هذي عِين ما صَلّتْ على النبي )*

*وسبق الجواب عن هذا السؤال :**هل يجوز أن يقول الإنسان (ما شاء الله تبارك الله) إذا أُعجببشيء؟**والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*كيف تجعل الشيطان يوقظك لصلاة الفجر*
*السؤال**:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الشيخ الفاضلعبدالرحمن السحيم حفظه الله**أرجو الإفادة حول هذا الموضوع المنتشر فيالمنتديات**وجزاكم الله خيرا**كيف تجعل الشيطان يوقظك لصلاة الفجر**.. 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الشيطان يوقظك لصلاة الفجر؟!! في الوقت الذيتحدده**هذه ليست مزحة إخواني وأخواتي في الله......لقد جربت هذه الطريقة مع بعضالأشخاص ونفعت ...... وجعلت الشيطان يوقظهم إلى صلاة الفجر إليكم الطريقة يا إخواني**أولاً: الاستعانة بالله**ثانياً: تتكلم مع الشيطان وتقول له إذا ضاعتمني صلاة الفجر في يوم فسأعاقب نفسي وأعاقبك بأشياء حلال من صدقة وصيام وقراءة قرانواستغفار وتوبة وذكر**وصلة رحم..... حتى تندم يا إبليس أني لم أصلي فجر هذا اليوموذلك كل يوم تضيع عني فيه صلاة الفجر**...
ثالثاً: إن الشيطان يا إخوتي همهفوات الثواب الأكبر علينا فلو وجد أن بضياعك لصلاة الفجر ستفعل كل هذه الحسناتفسيكون أول من يوقظك للصلاة**رابعاً: يجب أن تعلم أن الشيطان سيختبر مدىجديتك ستفعل هذا مرة واحدة أم أنك على العهد... فإن وجد منك العزم والقوة والجديةفسيكون أول من يقوم بإيقاظك للصلاة**خامساً: من الممكن أن تجعل هذه الطريقةمع أي ذنب يستصعب عليك تركه وأخيرا يا إخوتي هيا معا نقوم بإغاظة الشيطان ... ونضحكمنه كما ضحك منا.. ولنري الله منا خيرا... والله المستعان**هذه الفكرة ذكرهاأحد الشباب في أحد المنتديات وأردت أن أرسلها لك لعلك لم تطلع عليها**ولعلهاتنفعك إن شاء الله وتكون سبب في المحافظة على صلاة الفجر في جماعة**أرسلهالكل من تستطيع لعلها تساعد أحد في التغلب على الشيطان والمحافظة على صلاة الفجر فيجماعة**.**الجواب** :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته** 
وجزاك الله خيراً** . 

هذه الطريقة لو كانت خيرا لَسَبَقنا إليها أحرص الناس على الخير ، وهم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عنهم** .
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أراد أن ينام بعد سفر طويل أوكَل بلالاً ليُوقِظهم ، فَنَام بِلال رضي الله عنه ، ولما فاتتهم صلاة الفجر في وقتها ، ولم يُصلّوها إلا بعد طلوع الشمس لم يُرشدهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا الأسلوب ، ولا إلى هذه الطريقة* *.
وقد أهمّ أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عنهم ذلك الأمر حتى تساءلوا بينهم ، وَجَعَل بعضهم يهمس إلى بعض : ما كفارة ما صنعنا بتفريطنا في صلاتنا ؟ فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما لكم فيَّ أسوة ؟ ثم قال : أما إنه ليس في النوم تفريط إنما التفريط على من لم يُصَلّ الصلاة حتى يجيء وقت الصلاة الأخرى ، فمن فعل ذلك فليصلها حين ينتبه لها . رواه البخاري ومسلم** . 

فلو كان في هذا المذكور في السؤال خير لَدَلّهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه ، ولأرشدهم لِمثله** .

والله تعالى أعلم** .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*المرأة المتكلمة بالقرآن
**السؤال:**هذه القصة انتشرت في المنتديات وهناك عليها خلاف هل هي صحيحه ام لا فنتمنى ان نجد الاجابه عندكم لكي نخبر بالجميع بحقيقتها**اسأل الله لنا ولكم الجنة*

*المرأة المتكلمة بالقرآن*

*ذكر بن عباس في كتابه طرائف النساء ....ذكر:*

*أن الأمام عبد الله بن المبارك خرج ذات مرة للحج إلى بيت الله الحرام وزيارة قبر نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول عبد الله بن المبارك : وبينما أنا أسير في بعض الطريق إذا بي أرى سواد فتميزته فإذا بها امرأة عجوز*

*عجوز عليها درع من صوف أسود وخمار من صوف فاقتربت منها فلما اقتربت منها قلت لها*

** السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .*

*- فقالت: (( سلام قول من رب رحيم ))*

** فقلت : يرحمك الله يا أمة الله ماذا تصنعين في هذا المكان ؟*

*- فقالت( ومن يضلل فلن تجد له ولي مرشدا))*

*قال فعلمت من كلامها أنها ضلت الطريق*

** فقلت لها : فإلى أين تريدين ؟ إلى أين الذهاب ؟ إلى أين المسير ؟*

*- فقالت: (( سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى))*

*قال فعلمت من كلامها أنها قد قضت الحج وتريد أن تزور بيت المقدس*

** فقلت لها : منذ كم وأنتِ في هذا المكان؟*

*- فقالت: (( ثلاثة ليالي سويا ))*

** فقلت لها : أنا لا أرى معكِ طعام ولا شراب فمن أين تأكلين ؟*

*- فقالت: (( هو الذي يطعمني ويسقين ))*

** فقلت لها : فبماذا تتوضئين إذا جاءك الصلاة ؟*

*- قالت : ((فإن لم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا ))*

** فقلت لها : أن معي بعض الطعام والشراب فهل أعطيكِ منه ؟*

*- فقالت: (( ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل ))*

*فعلمت أنها صائمة*

** فقلت : لماذا لا تكلميني مثلما أكلمكِ؟ لماذا لا تتحدثين معي كما أحدثكِ ؟*

*- فقالت : (( ما يلفظ من قول ألا لديه رقيب عتيد ))*

** فقلت لها : هل لي أن أحملكِ على ناقتي هذه ؟*

*- فقالت : (( وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله به عليم))*

*قال فأنخت الناقة أنخت ناقتي لتركب عليها فلما أنخت الناقة....*

*- قالت : (( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ))*

*قال فغضضت بصري فلما ركبت*

*- قالت : (( سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين أنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون ))*

*قال فسرت بها قليلاً*

** فقلت لها : يا أمة الله هل أنتِ متزوجة ؟*

*- فقالت: (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء أن تبدَ لكم تسؤ كم))*

*قال فسكت ولم أتحدث معها حتى أدركنا القافلة*

** فقلت لها : هذه هي القافلة فمن لكِ فيها ؟ هل لكِ فيها أحد فأناديه ؟*

*- فقالت: (( المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا ))*

*قال فعلمت من كلامها أن لها أولاد في القافلة*

** فقلت لها: وما شأنهم ؟ ماذا عملهم ؟ ماذا يفعلون في القافلة ؟ أهم مسافرون ؟*

*- فقالت : (( وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون ))*

*قال فعلمت أنهم أدلاء الركب قال فتحركت بها إلى العمارات والقباب التي يجلس بها المسافرون*

** فقلت لها : نحن أمام هذه العمارات فمن لكِ فيها ؟ فمن أنادي ؟*

*- فقالت : (( واتخذ الله إبراهيم خليلا)) ((وكلم موسى تكليما)) ((يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة ))*

*قال فناديت : يا إبراهيم يا موسى يا يحيى قال فأقبل ثلاثة من الشباب كأنهم الأقمار قال : فلما جلسوا بين يدي أمهم*

*- قالت : (( فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما فليأتكم برزق منه ))*

*تريد أن تضيف عبد الله بن المبارك قال: فذهب أحدهم فجاءنا بطعام وشراب فوضعه أمامي*

*فقالت لنا العجوز : (( كلوا وشربوا هنيئا ً بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية ))*

** فقلت : طعامكم وشرابكم حرام علي حتى تخبروني ما شأن أمكم هذه ؟ ما قصتها ؟*

*فقالوا : أن أمنا هذه منذ أربعين سنة وهي لا تتكلم ألا بالقرآن مخافة أن تزل لسانها فيسخط عليها الرحمن*

*فقلت : (( ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم ))*

*الجواب:*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*وجزاك الله خيراً*

*وبارك الله فيك*

*هذا عبث لا يليق بِكلام الله .*

*وهذه القصة رواها ابن حبان في " روضة العقلاء " من طريق الأصمعي عن امرأة أعرابية .*

*وفعل هذه المرأة ليس بِحجّة ، كما أنه ليس من عمل السلف .**ولذلك قال شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :*

*قال أهل العلم : يَحرم جعل القرآن بدلا من الكلام . وأنا رأيت زمن الطلب قصة في جواهر الأدب عن امرأة لا تتكلّم إلا بالقرآن ، وتَعجّب الناس الذين يُخاطِبونها ، وقالوا : لها أربعون سنة لم تتكلّم إلا بالقرآن مخافة أن تزِلّ ، فيغضب عليها الرحمن .*

*نقول : هي زلّت الآن ، فالقرآن لا يُجعَل بدلا من الكلام ، لكن لا بأس أن يستشهد الإنسان بالآية على قضية وَقَعَتْ ، كما يُذكَر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يَخطب ، فَخَرج الحسن والحسين يَعثران بثياب لهما ، فَنَزل فأخذهما ، وقال : صدق الله : (إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ) . فلاستشهاد بالآيات على الواقع إذا كانت مُطابِقة تماماً لا بأس به . اه .*

*والله تعالى أعلم .*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
**
*السؤال :* 

*هل يجب التحدث بلغة القرآن ؟*

*الإجابة:* 
*لا يجب التحدث بلغة القرآن، كما أن من لا يتكلم إلا بما في آيات القرآن في كلامه مع الناس فهو مبتدع وآثم فالقرآن لم ينزل لهذا ولم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أصحابه.*

*المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فتوى حول الصور الكرتونية المنتشرة حاليا**السؤال**:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** لوحظ في الفترة الأخيرة انتشار رسوم أشبه ببعض الرسوم المتحركة يضعها الكثير في توقيعاتهم وعند الترحيب بالأعضاء* *وتكون أغلبها صور لفتيات وبملابس غير لائقة ولكنني أعتقد أنهم لا يتحرجون من وضعها ظنا منهم أنها تجوز طالما أنها صور غير حقيقية* *نريد منكم فضيلة الشيخ فتوى حول ذلك حتى ننشرها لمن يهمه الأمر لعل الله ينفع بها** جزاكم الله خيرا**الجواب** :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *وجزاك الله خيراً** . 

ما كان مِن صُوَر ذوات الأرواح – حقيقة كان أو خيالاً – فلا يجوز تصويره ولا نشره مِن خلال التواقيع أو التصاميم** .

والمسألة ليست مِن صغائر الذنوب ، بل هي مِن الكبائر** .

*

*والله تعالى أعلم** .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء جبريل عليه السلام 
**السؤال:**أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*دعاء جبريل عليه السلام*

*فضل هذا الدعاء : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم نزل عليّ جبرائيل وأنا أصلي خلف المقام فلما فرغت من الصلاة دعوت الله تعالى وقلت حبيبي علمني لأمتي شيئا إذا خرجت من الدنيا عنهم يدعون الله تعالى فيغفر لهم ، فقال جبريل ومن أمتك يشهدون لا إله إلا الله وأنك محمد رسول الله ويصومون أيام الثلاثة البيض الثالث عشر والرابع عشر والخامس عشر من كل شهر ثم يدعون الله بهذا الدعاء فإنه مكتوب حول العرش وأنا يا محمد بقوة هذا الدعاء أهبط وأصعد وملك الموت بهذا الدعاء يقبض أرواح المؤمنين وهذا الدعاء مكتوب على أستار الكعبة وأركانها ومن قرأ من أمتك هذا الدعاء يأمن عذاب القبر ويكون من أمينا يوم الفزع الأكبر ومن موت الفجّار وغناه عن خلقه ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب وأنت شفيعه يوم القيامة يا محمد . من صام ((13و14و15)) من كل شهر ودعا بهذا الدعاء عند إفطاره أكرمه الله تعالى بعد كرمه وفرجا بعد فرجه وما مهموم أو مغموم أو محزون أو مديون وذو حاجة إلا فرّج الله همّه وغمّه وقضى دينه وحاجته يا محمد ما من عبد من أمتك يدعو بهذا*

*ملاحظة :*

*على من يقرأ هذا الدعاء أن يكون على طهارة ووضوء تامين ...*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المؤمن المهيمن سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المصور الرحيم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت السميع العليم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الحي القيّوم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت البصير الصادق سبحانك أنت الله لا إله الله إلا أنت الواسع اللطيف سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت العليّ الكبير سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المجيد الحميد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الشكور الحليم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الغفور الغفار سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المبين المنير سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الكريم المنعم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الرب الحافظ سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت القريب المجيب سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الشهيد المتعال سبحانك*

*ملاحظة : من قرأ هذا الدعاء ولم يعلمه للمؤمنين وهو عارف بفضله تكون عقوبته على الله عز وجل يوم القيامة ومن ترك هذا الدعاء فقد ضيع ما صنع ....*

*منقووووووووول*

*نرجوا أن تفيدونا في صحة هذا الدعاء بارك الله فيكم*

*الجواب:*

*أولا : ليس هناك من دعاء يُشترط له الوضوء ، وإنما يُستحب الوضوء للدعاء*

*وهذه الصيغة ( صلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين ) فهي من صيغ صلاة الرافضة على النبي* 

*والله أعلم .*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
*

**درجة حديث ما يسمى " دعاء جبريل "*

*السؤال:**فضل هذا الدعاء : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : ( نزل عليّ جبرائيل وأنا أصلي خلف المقام ، فلما فرغت من الصلاة دعوت الله تعالى وقلت : حبيبي علمني لأمتي شيئا إذا خرجت من الدنيا عنهم يدعون الله تعالى فيغفر لهم ، فقال جبريل : ومن أمتك يشهدون لا إله إلا الله وأنك محمد رسول الله ، ويصومون أيام الثلاثة البيض الثالث عشر والرابع عشر والخامس عشر من كل شهر ، ثم يدعون الله بهذا الدعاء ، فإنه مكتوب حول العرش ، وأنا يا محمد بقوة هذا الدعاء أهبط وأصعد ، وملك الموت بهذا الدعاء يقبض أرواح المؤمنين ، وهذا الدعاء مكتوب على أستار الكعبة وأركانها ، ومن قرأ من أمتك هذا الدعاء يأمن عذاب القبر ، ويكون من آمناً يوم الفزع الأكبر ، ومن موت الفجّار ، وغناه عن خلقه ، ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ، وأنت شفيعه يوم القيامة يا محمد . . . . 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم صلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين سبحانك ، أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المؤمن المهيمن سبحانك ، أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المصور الرحيم سبحانك ، أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت السميع العليم سبحانك ، أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الحي القيّوم سبحانك ، أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت البصير الصادق سبحانك ، أنت الله لا إله الله إلا أنت الواسع اللطيف سبحانك ، أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت العليّ الكبير سبحانك . . .إلخ الدعاء . 
هل ما كتب صحيح ؟ . 


الجواب:

الحمد لله 

هذا الحديث والذي يسمَّى " دعاء جبريل " لا أصل له في السنة الصحيحة ، بل ولا في الضعيفة ، وهو من الأحاديث المكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومن قرأ ألفاظ الحديث والدعاء لم يشك أنه من وضع الزنادقة ، ففي بيان بعض فضائل هذا الدعاء قوله : " ومَن كتبه على كفنه بتربة الحسين عليه السلام أمِنَ مِن عذاب القبر " ! . 

وفي بعض ألفاظه ما يدل على حماقة قائله ، وظنه أنه قد ينطلي هذا الدعاء على حماة الدِّين ، فاسمع إليه يقول : " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فحفظته ، وعلَّمته المؤمنين من شيعتنا وموالينا " !! 

أما المبالغات في الأجور والثواب ، والأخطاء في النحو والإملاء : فحدِّث عن هذا ولا حرج ، ونص أوله : " اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد لا إله إلا الله بعدد ما هلَّله المهللون ، الله أكبر بعدد ما كبّره المكبرون ، الحمد لله الحمد لله بعدد ما حَمِدهُ الحامدون ، سبحان الله بعدد ما سبّحه المسبحون ، أستغفر الله أستغفر الله بعدد ما استغفره المستغفرون " . 

وعلى كل حال : ففي صحيح السنَّة ما يغني عن مثل هذه الخرافات والضلالات ، والوصية للأخ السائل أن يقرأ كتاب " حصن المسلم " أو " صحيح الكلِم الطيب " ، وكذا ما ذكره الأئمة الثقات كالبخاري ومسلم في كتبهم في أبواب الأدعية ، ففيه الخير الكثير . 

والله أعلم .
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الدعاء الذي هز السماء**السؤال**:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**شيخنا الفاضل / حفظه الله**سؤالي عن صحة هذا الحديث:**الدعاء الذي هز السماء**فيحديث عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: كان رجل على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتجر منبلاد الشام إلى المدينة ولا يصحب القوافل توكلاً على الله تعالى ... فبينما هو راجعمن الشام تعرض له لص على فرس، فصاح بالتاجر: قف فوقف التاجر، وقال له: شأنك بمالي**. 
فقال له اللص: المال مالي، وإنما أريد نفسك**فقال له: أنظرني حتى أصلي**قال: افعل ما بدا لك. فصلى أربع ركعات ورفع رأسه إلى السماء يقول**يا ودوديا ودود يا ودود، ياذا العرش المجيد، يا مبدئ يا معيد، يا فعالاً لما يريد، أسألكبنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك ان تصلي على نبينا وحبيبنا وحبيبك سيدنا محمد عليهالصلاة والسلام ، وأسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك، وأسألك برحمتك التيوسعت كل شيء، لا إله إلا أنت، يا مغيث أغثني، ثلاث مرات**. 
ومضى نحوه فلما دنامنه وإذا بفارس بيده حربة، فلما طعنه أرداه عن فرسه قتيلا**وقال الفارس للتاجر: اعلم أني ملك من السماء الثالثة.. لما دعوت الأولى سمعنا لأبواب السماء قعقعةفقلنا: أمر حدث، ثم دعوت الثانية، ففتحت أبواب السماء ولها شرر، ثم دعوت الثالثة،فهبطجبريلعليه السلام ينادي: لمن هذا المكروب؟فدعوت الله أن يوليني قتله. واعلم يا عبد الله أن من دعا بدعائك في كل شدة أغاثهالله وفرج عنه. ثم جاء التاجر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبره فقال المصطفىصلى الله عليه و سلم: (( لقد لقنك الله أسماءه الحسنى التي إذا دعي بها أجاب، وإذا سئل بها أعطى)).**وجزاكم الله خيرا**الجواب**:**وعليكمالسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**وجزاك الله خيراً** . 

الحديث رواه ابن أبيالدنيا في كتاب " الهواتف " وفي كتاب " مُجابو الدعوة " ومن طريقه رواه الإماماللالكائي في كتاب " كرامات الأولياء " في " سياق ما روي في كرامات أبي معلق** " .
وضعّف إسناده مُحقق كتاب " كرامات الأولياء " وهو يَحتاج إلى بحث وتخريج أطولوأدقّ** .
والقصة أوردها ابن حجر في الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة في ترجمة أبي معلقالأنصاري** .

وليس فيه ما نُسِب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من قوله : " لقدلقنك الله أسماءه الحسنى التي إذا دعي بها أجاب، وإذا سئل بها أعطى**"
بل فيه قولأنس رضي الله عنه : فاعلم أنه من توضأ وصلى أربع ركعات ودعا بهذا الدعاء استجيب لهمكروبا كان أو غير مكروب** .

والله تعالى أعلم** .

الشيخ عبد الرحمنالسحيم*

***الدعاء الذي أنقذ الصحابي من اللص ، وفيه ( يا ودود ! يا ذا العرش المجيد ! )*

*السؤال** : 

**أود أن أتبين درجة هذه الأحاديث ؛ لأنها تصلني على البريد الإلكتروني ولا أعلم صحتها : اقرأه 3 مرات والله يستجيب بإذن الله : ( يا ودود يا ودود ، يا ذا العرش المجيد ، يا مبدئ يا معيد ، يا فعالا لما يريد ، أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك ، وأسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك ، وأسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء ، لا إله إلا أنت ، يا مغيث أغثني ، ثلاث مرات )**الجواب:**الحمد لله 
هذا الدعاء المذكور ورد في حديث له قصة مشهورة منتشرة في المنتديات ، لعل من المناسب ذكرها حتى يتبين أمرها :
عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : ( كان رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأنصار يكنى ( أبا معلق ) ، وكان تاجراً يتجر بماله ولغيره يضرب به في الآفاق ، وكان ناسكا ورعا ، فخرج مرة فلقيه لص مقنع في السلاح ، فقال له : ضع ما معك فإني قاتلك ، قال : ما تريد إلى دمي ! شأنك بالمال ، فقال : أما المال فلي ، ولست أريد إلا دمك ، قال : أمَّا إذا أبيت فذرني أصلي أربع ركعات ؟ قال : صلِّ ما بدا لك ، قال : فتوضأ ثم صلَّى أربع ركعات ، فكان من دعائه في آخر سجدة أن قال : ( يا ودود ! يا ذا العرش المجيد ! يا فعَّال لما يريد ! أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام ، وملكك الذي لا يضام ، وبنورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك ، أن تكفيني شرَّ هذا اللص ، يا مغيث أغثني ! ثلاث مرار ) قال : دعا بها ثلاث مرات ، فإذا هو بفارس قد أقبل بيده حربة واضعها بين أذني فرسه ، فلما بصر به اللص أقبل نحوه فطعنه فقتله ، ثم أقبل إليه فقال : قم ، قال : من أنت بأبي أنت وأمي فقد أغاثني الله بك اليوم ؟ قال : أنا ملَكٌ من أهل السماء الرابعة ، دعوت بدعائك الأول فسمعت لأبواب السماء قعقعة ، ثم دعوت بدعائك الثاني فسمعت لأهل السماء ضجة ، ثم دعوت بدعائك الثالث فقيل لي : دعاء مكروب ، فسألت الله تعالى أن يوليني قتله . 
قال أنس رضي الله عنه : فاعلم أنه من توضأ وصلى أربع ركعات ودعا بهذا الدعاء استجيب له مكروباً كان أو غير مكروب ) .
أخرجه ابنُ أبي الدنيا في " مجابي الدعوة " ( 64 ) و" الهواتف " ( 24 ) ، ومن طريقهِ أخرجه اللالكائي في " شرح أصولِ الاعتقاد " ( 5 / 166 ) وبوَّب عليه : " سياق ما روي من كراماتِ أبي معلق " ، وأخرجه " أبو موسى المديني " – كما ذكر ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في " الإصابة " ( 7 / 379 ) في ترجمة " أبي معلق الأنصاري " ونقل عنه أنه أورده بتمامه في كتاب " الوظائف " ، وكذا رواه عنه تلميذه ابن الأثير في " أسد الغابة " ( 6 / 295 ) - : جميعهم من طريق الكلبي يصله إلى أنس رضي الله عنه .
وقد اضطرب فيه الكلبي واختلفت الرواية عنه : 
فمرة يرويه عن الحسن عن أنس – كما هي رواية ابن أبي الدنيا - .
ومرة يرويه عن الحسن عن أبي بن كعب – كما ذكر ذلك ابن حجر في الإصابة عن سند أبي موسى المديني - . 
ومرة يرويه عن أبي صالح عن أنس – كما في رواية ابن الأثير عن أبي موسى المديني . 
قال الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - :
وهذا إسناد مظلم ... الآفة إما من الكلبي المجهول ، وإما ممن دونه ، والحسن – وهو البصري – مدلس وقد عنعن ، فالسند واهٍ . 
فمن الغريب أن يُذكر ( أبو معلق ) هذا في الصحابة ، ولم يذكروا ما يدل على صحبته سوى هذا المتن الموضوع بهذا الإسناد الواهي ! ولذلك – والله أعلم – لم يورده ابن عبد البر في " الاستيعاب " ، وقال الذهبي في " التجريد " ( 2 / 204 ) : له حديث عجيب ، لكن في سنده الكلبي ، وليس بثقة ، وهو في كتاب " مجابو الدعوة " ، ويلاحظ القراء أنه قال في الكلبي : " ليس بثقة " ، وفي هذا إشارة منه إلى أنه لم يلتفت إلى قوله في الإسناد : " وليس بصاحب التفسير " ؛ لأن الكلبي صاحب التفسير هو المعروف بأنه ليس بثقة ، وقد قال في " المغني " : " تركوه ، كذَّبه سليمان التيمي ، وزائدة ، وابن معين ، وتركه ابن القطان ، وعبد الرحمن " .
ومن الغرائب أيضاً : أن يَذكر هذه القصة ابن القيم في أول كتابه " الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي " من رواية ابن أبي الدنيا هذه ، معلقا إياها على الحسن ، ساكتاً عن إسنادها ! . 
" السلسلة الضعيفة " ( 5737 ) 
قلت : 
وللكلبي متابعة من قبل مالك بن دينار ، فقد أخرج القشيري في " الرسالة القشيرية " ( 2 / 85 ، 86 باب الدعاء ) القصة بسياق مشابه فقال :
أخبرنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن بشران ببغداد قال : حدثنا أبو عمرو عثمان بن أحمد المعروف بابن السماك قال : أخبرنا محمد بن عبد ربه الحضرمي قال : أخبرنا بشر بن عبد الملك قال : حدثنا موسى بن الحجاج قال : قال مالك بن دينار : حدثنا الحسن عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه ... فذكر الحديث . 
لكنها متابعة غير صالحة ، إذ في هذا السند علتان :
الأولى : محمد بن عبد ربه الحضرمي : لم أقف له على ترجمة .
الثانية : بشر بن عبد الملك الراوي عن موسى بن الحجاج : لم أعرفه أيضا ، فكل مَن تُرجم لهم بهذا الاسم ثلاثة :
1. بشر بن عبد الملك الخزاعي مولاهم الموصلي ، روى عن : غسان بن الربيع ومحمد بن سليمان لوين وجماعة ، وروى عنه : الطبراني . 
" تاريخ الإسلام " الذهبي ( أحداث سنة 300 ه ) .
2. بشر بن عبد الملك ، أبو يزيد الكوفى نزيل البصرة ، روى عن : عون بن موسى ، وعبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم الأنصاري ، كتب عنه : أبو حاتم بالبصرة ، وروى عنه : أبو زرعة ، وسئل عنه فقال : شيخ . 
" الجرح والتعديل " لابن أبي حاتم ( 2 / 362 ) . 
3. بشر بن عبد الملك العتبي ، يروى عن : يحيى بن سعيد الانصاري ، روى عنه : أبو سعيد الأشج . 
" الثقات " لابن حبان ( 6 / 97 ) .
وهم كما ترى لا يبدو أن أحداً منهم هو المذكور في الحديث .
إلا أن الحافظ ابن ماكولا في " الإكمال " ( 5 / 101 ) ذكر راوياً عن موسى بن الحجاج باسم ( بشران بن عبد الملك ) فقال : 
وأما بشران : فهو بشران بن عبد الملك ، أظنه موصليّاً ، حدَّث عن موسى بن الحجاج بن عمران السمرقندى ببيسان عن مالك بن دينار . 
انتهى .
فلعله هو المقصود ، وتصحف اسمه في كتاب " القشيري " إلى " بشر " .
أما ابن السماك فهو ثقة ، ترجمته في "سير أعلام النبلاء" للذهبي ( 17 / 312 ) .
وكذا مالك بن دينار ( 127 ه ) ترجمته في " تهذيب التهذيب " ( 10 / 15 ) .
والخلاصة :
أن القصة والدعاء لا يصحان بوجه من الوجوه ، إلا أن جمل هذا الدعاء وعباراته ليس في شيء منها نكارة ، بل كلماته صحيحة عظيمة تشهد لها نصوص من الكتاب والسنة ، ولكن لا يعني ذلك لزوم نجاة من دعا بها ، أو اعتقاد نصرة الله تعالى لمن ذكرها ، فذلك متوقف على صحة السند به إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبما أن السند لم يصح : فلا ينبغي اعتقاد ذلك ، ومن أحب أن يحفظ هذه الكلمات ويدعو بها دون أن ينسبها إلى الشرع : فلا حرج عليه إن شاء الله تعالى .
والله أعلم

الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

**


*تخريج حديث الدعاء الذي هز السماء
**السؤال** :* *سؤالي هو ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث؟ الدعاء الذي هزالسماء في حديث عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: كان رجل على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلميتاجر من بلاد الشام إلى المدينة ولا يصحب القوافل توكلاً منه على الله تعالى... فبينما هو راجع من الشام عرض له لص على فرس فصاح بالتاجر: قف فوقف التاجر، وقال له: شأنك بمالي فقال له اللص: المال مالي، وإنما أريد نفسك. فقال له: أنظرني حتى أصلي. قال: افعل ما بدا لك . فصلى أربع ركعات ورفع رأسه إلى السماء يقول: يا ودود ياودود، ياذا العرش المجيد، يا مبدئ يا معيد، يا فعالاً لما يريد، أسألك بنور وجهكالذي ملأ أركان عرشك، وأسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك، وأسألك برحمتكالتي وسعت كل شيء، لا إله إلا أنت، يا مغيث أغثني، ثلاث مرات. وإذا بفارس بيدهحربة، فلما رآه اللص ترك التاجر ومضى نحوه فلما دنا منه طعنه فأرداه عن فرسه قتيلا،وقال الفارس للتاجر: اعلم أني ملك من السماء الثالثة.. لما دعوت الأولى سمعنالأبواب السماء قعقعة فقلنا: أمر حدث، ثم دعوت الثانية، ففتحت أبواب السماء ولهاشرر، ثم دعوت الثالثة، ! فهبطجبريلعليه السلامينادي: من لهذا المكروب؟ فدعوت الله أن يوليني قتله. واعلم يا عبد الله أن من دعابدعائك في كل شدة أغاثه الله وفرج عنه. ثم جاء التاجر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبره فقال المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم : (( لقد لقنك الله أسماءه الحسنى التيإذا دعي بها أجاب، وإذا سئل بها أعطى)) صدق الرسول الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاةوالتسليم**.**الفتوى** :* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول اللهوعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد**: 

فهذا الأثر رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في كتابه (مجابوالدعوة) ورواه اللالكائي في كرامات الأولياء، ولم يذكروا فيه الزيادة التي أوردتهافي السؤال: .... فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لقد لقنك الله أسماءه الحسنىالتي إذا دعي بها أجاب، وإذا سئل بها أعطى**. 

ولكن ذكروا في آخره قول أنس بنمالك، قال أنس: فاعلم أنه من توضأ وصلى أربع ركعات ودعا بهذا الدعاء استجيب لهمكروباً كان أم غير مكروب**. 

وأورد القصة الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في كتابهالإصابة في تمييز الصحابة في ترجمة أبي معلق الأنصاري وعزاها إلى ابن أبي الدنيا،ثم ذكر إسنادها وسكت عليها، ولم نقف على من صحح إسناد هذا الأثر وكتب ابن أبيالدنيا من مظان المعضل**. 

ولمزيد فائدة راجع الفتوى رقم**:* *30479**.

**والله أعلم**. 

مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبداللهالفقيه*


**
*دعاء**هز السموات - بيان وتوضيح*
*السؤال**:*
*بسم* *الله الرحمن الرحيم* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته* *سؤالي هو: ما هوالدعاء الذي هز السموات؟ وهل هو صحيح؟ وفي صحيح مَنْ جاء؟**وجزاكم الله كل خير**.**الفتوى**:* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد**:

فلا نعلم دعاء هزّ السماوات، ولكن هناك دعاء في قصة مشهورة تنسب لأبي معلق الأنصاري رضي الله عنه قيل إنه أحد الصحابة، ولا نعلم صحتهاإلا أنها أوردها هبة الله اللالكائي في (كرامات الأولياء) (1/155)، والحافظ ابن حجرالعسقلاني في (الإصابة) (7/379)، ونسبها لابن أبي الدنيا في (مجابي الدعوة) بإسنادهعن أنس ابن مالك قال: "كان رجل من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الغرماء يدعىأبا معلق وكان تاجراً يتجر بمال له ولغيره، وكان له نسك وورع، فخرج مرة فلقيه لصمتقنع في السلاح، فقال: ضع متاعك فإني قاتلك، قال: شأنك بالمال. قال: لست أريد إلادمك. قال: فذرني أصلي. قال: صل ما بدا لك، فتوضأ ثم صلى، فكان من دعائه: (ياودود،ياذا العرش المجيد، يا فعالاً لما يريد، أسألك بعزتك التي لا ترام، وملكك الذي لايضام، وبنورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك، أن تكفيني شر هذا اللص، يا مغيث أغثني) قالهاثلاثاً، فإذا هو بفارس بيده حربة رافعها بين أذنى فرسه، فطعن اللص فقتله، ثم أقبلعلى التاجر، فقال: من أنت؟ فقد أغاثني الله بك. قال: إني ملك من أهل السماءالرابعة، لما دعوت سُمعت لأبواب السماء قعقعة، ثم دعوت ثانياً، فسمعت لأهل السماءضجة، ثم دعوت ثالثاً فقيل: دعاء مكروب، فسألت الله أن يوليني قتله، ثم قال: أبشر،واعلم أنه من توضأ وصلى أربع ركعات ودعا بهذا الدعاء استجيب له مكروباً كان أو غيرمكروب**". 
ولو صحت القصة، فلا يجوز الاعتقاد في هذا الدعاء وفضله، لأن ذلك متوقفعلى نص صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإن كان هذا الدعاء في نفسه حسناً، ولعلالله يستجيب به لمن دعاه، وأفضل من ذلك دعاء الكرب: لا إله إلا الله الحليم العظيم،لا إله إلا الله رب العرش الكريم، لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرشالعظيم**. 
ودعوة ذي النون التي لا يدعو الله بها مضطر إلا استجاب الله له وهي: لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين**. 
والله أعلم**. 

مركز الفتوىبإشراف د.عبدالله*  ***هل دعاء "يا ودود يا ودود..." صحيح؟

**السؤال:**هل هذا الكلام صحيح؟
‎
في حديث عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: كان رجل على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتجر من بلاد الشام إلى المدينة ‏ولا يصحب القوافل توكلا منه على الله تعالى. فبينما هو راجع من الشام عرض له لص على فرس، فصاح بالتاجر: قف فوقف التاجر، وقال له: شأنك بمالي. فقال له اللص: المال مالي، وإنما أريد نفسك. فقال له: ‏أنظرني حتى أصلي. قال: افعل ما بدا لك. فصلى أربع ركعات ورفع رأسه إلى السماء يقول: يا ودود يا ودود، يا ذا ‏العرش المجيد، يا مبدئ يا معيد، يا فعالا لما يريد، أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك، وأسألك بقدرتك التي ‏قدرت بها على جميع خلقك، وأسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء، لا إله إلا أنت، يا مغيث أغثني، ثلاث مرات. ‏وإذا بفارس بيده حربة، فلما رآه اللص ترك التاجر ومضى نحوه فلما دنا منه طعنه فأرداه عن فرسه قتيلا، وقال ‏الفارس للتاجر: اعلم أني ملك من السماء الثالثة. لما دعوت الأولى سمعنا لأبواب السماء قعقعة فقلنا: أمر حدث، ثم ‏دعوت الثانية، ففتحت أبواب السماء ولها شرر، ثم دعوت الثالثة، فهبط جبريل عليه السلام ينادي: من لهذا المكروب؟ ‏فدعوت الله أن يوليني قتله. واعلم يا عبد الله أن من دعا بدعائك في كل شدة أغاثه الله وفرج عنه.‏ ثم جاء التاجر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأخبره فقال المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم: (( لقد لقنك الله أسماءه ‏الحسنى التي إذا دعي بها أجاب، وإذا سئل بها أعطى**))*
*الفتوى:* *مشهور ولكن لا يصح إسناده.‏‎

‎ والله أعلم.‏*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء مكتوب على جناح جبريل عليه السلام*



*السؤال*
*:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شيخناالفاضل*
*بارك الله فيك وهدى بك للصواب* *ما صحة ما ورد فيما يلي**:*


*دعاء مكتوب على باطن جناح جبريل عندما رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء** :* 
*اللهم إني أدعوك بإسمك الواحد الأعز ؛ و أدعوك اللهم بإسمك الصمد ؛ و أدعوك* *بإسمك العظيم الوتر ؛ و أدعوك بإسمك الكبير المتعال الذي ثبت به أركانك كلها**أن تكشف عني ما أصبحت و ما أمسيت فيه . فقال ذلك عيسى عليه السلام ؛ فأوحى**الله تعالى إلى جبريل أن إرفع عبدي الى السماء** .* 

*و قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : يا بني عبد المطلب سلوا ربكم بهذه الكلمات فوالذي**نفسي بيده ؛ ما دعاه بهنعبد بإخلاص فيه إلا إهتز العرش و إلا قال الله لملائكته: إشهدوا قد إستجبت له بهن وأعطيته سؤاله في عاجل دنياه و آجل آخرته**جزاك الله* *خيرا* *الجواب :*

*وعليكم* *السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزاك الله خيراً** .*

*هذا الحديث موضوع مكذوبعلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يجوز تناقله ولا يجوز نشْرُه ، ولا تجوز**نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** .*

*والله تعالى أعلم .*



*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

**



*صحة حديث الدعاء الذي يهتز له العرش!* 


*السؤال:* 

*أرجو بيان صحة الحديث الآتي: وهو دعاء مكتوب على باطن جناح جبريل عندما رفع عيسى -عليه السلام- إلى السماء: "اللهم إني أدعوك باسمك الواحد الأعز؛ وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الصمد؛ وأدعوك باسمك العظيم الوتر؛ وأدعوك باسمك الكبير المتعال الذي ثبت به أركانك كلها أن تكشف عني ما أصبحت وما أمسيت فيه". فقال ذلك عيسى عليه السلام ؛ فأوحى الله تعالى إلى جبريل أن ارفع عبدي إلى السماء.*

*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يا بني عبد المطلب سلوا ربكم بهذه الكلمات، فو الذي نفسي بيده؛ ما دعاه بهن عبد بإخلاص فيه إلا اهتز العرش، وإلا قال الله لملائكته: اشهدوا أني قد استجبت له بهن، وأعطيته سؤاله في عاجل دنياه و آجل آخرته".* 




*الجواب:* 


*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:*


*فبعد البحث وجدت الحديث قد رواه الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخه (11/379)، وابن عساكر في تاريخه (47/471)، وقد أورده ابن الجوزي في موضوعاته (3/430) ح (1662)، وقال عنه: هذا حديث لا يصح عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وعامة رواته مجاهيل لا يعرفون.*


*المجيب عمر بن عبد الله المقبل* 


*عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة القصيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حوار إبليس مع الرسول والمؤمنين*
*السؤال:*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو منكم تبيان حال هذا الحديث الذي ورد لي عبر البريد الالكتروني:.

حوار ابليس مع الرسول والمؤمنين

عن معاذ بن جبل رضى الله عنه عن ابن عباس قال : كنا مع رسول الله في بيت رجل من الأنصار
في جماعة فنادى منادِ : يا أهل المنزل .. أتأذنون لي بالدخول ولكم إليّ حاجة؟ 
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أتعلمون من المنادي؟ 
فقالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم 
فقال رسول الله : هذا إبليس اللعين لَعَنَه الله تعالى 
فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : أتأذن لي يا رسول الله أن أقتله؟ 
فقال النبي : مهلاً يا عمر .. أما علمت أنه من المُنظَرين إلي يوم الوقت المعلوم؟ لكن افتحوا له الباب فإنه مأمور ، فافهموا عنه ما يقول واسمعوا منه ما يحدثكم 
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : فَفُتِحَ له الباب فدخل علينا فإذا هو شيخ أعور وفي لحيته سبع شعرات كشعر الفرس الكبير ، وأنيابه خارجة كأنياب الخنزير وشفتاه كشفتي الثور 
فقال : السلام عليك يا محمد .. السلام عليكم يا جماعة المسلمين 
فقال النبي : السلام لله يا لعين ، قد سمعت حاجتك ما هي 
فقال له إبليس : يا محمد ما جئتك اختياراً ولكن جئتك إضطراراً 
فقال النبي : وما الذي اضطرك يا لعين 
فقال : أتاني ملك من عند رب العزة فقال إن الله تعالى يأمرك أن تأتي لمحمد وأنت صاغر ذليل متواضع وتخبره كيف مَكرُكَ ببني آدم وكيف إغواؤك لهم ، وتَصدُقَه في أي شيء يسألك ، فوعزتي وجلالي لئن كذبته بكذبة واحدة ولم تَصدُقَه لأجعلنك رماداً تذروه الرياح ولأشمتن الأعداء بك ، وقد جئتك يا محمد كما أُمرت فاسأل عما شئت فإن لم أَصدُقَك فيما سألتني عنه شَمَتَت بي الأعداء وما شيء أصعب من شماتة الأعداء 
فقال رسول الله : إن كنت صادقا فأخبرني مَن أبغض الناس إليك؟ 
فقال : أنت يا محمد أبغض خلق الله إليّ ، ومن هو على مثلك 
فقال النبي : ماذا تبغض أيضاً؟ 
فقال : شاب تقي وهب نفسه لله تعالى 
قال : ثم من؟ 
فقال : عالم وَرِع 
قال : ثم من؟ 
فقال : من يدوم على طهارة ثلاثة 
قال : ثم من؟ 
فقال : فقير صبور إذا لم يصف فقره لأحد ولم يشك ضره 
فقال : وما يدريك أنه صبور؟ 
فقال : يا محمد إذا شكا ضره لمخلوق مثله ثلاثة أيام لم يكتب الله له عمل الصابرين 
فقال : ثم من؟ 
فقال : غني شاكر 
فقال النبي : وما يدريك أنه شكور؟ 
فقال : إذا رأيته يأخذ من حله ويضعه في محله 
فقال النبي : كيف يكون حالك إذا قامت أمتي إلى الصلاة؟ 
فقال : يا محمد تلحقني الحمى والرعدة 
فقال : وَلِمَ يا لعين؟ 
فقال : إن العبد إذا سجد لله سجدة رفعه الله درجة 
فقال : فإذا صاموا؟ 
فقال : أكون مقيداً حتى يفطروا 
فقال : فإذا حجوا؟ 
فقال : أكون مجنوناً 
فقال : فإذا قرأوا القرآن؟ 
فقال : أذوب كما يذوب الرصاص على النار 
فقال : فإذا تصدقوا؟ 
فقال : فكأنما يأخذ المتصدق المنشار فيجعلني قطعتين 
فقال له النبي : وَلِمَ ذلك يا أبا مُرّة؟ 
فقال : إن في الصدقة أربع خصال .. وهي أن الله تعالي يُنزِلُ في ماله البركة وحببه إلي حياته ويجعل صدقته حجاباً بينه وبين النار ويدفع بها عنه العاهات والبلايا 
فقال له النبي : فما تقول في أبي بكر؟ 
فقال : يا محمد لَم يُطعني في الجاهلية فكيف يُطعني في الإسلام 
فقال : فما تقول في عمر بن الخطاب؟ 
فقال : والله ما لقيته إلا وهربت منه 
فقال : فما تقول في عثمان بن عفان؟ 
فقال : استحى ممن استحت منه ملائكة الرحمن 
فقال : فما تقول في علي بن أبي طالب؟ 
فقال : ليتني سلمت منه رأساً برأس ويتركني وأتركه ولكنه لم يفعل ذلك قط 
فقال رسول الله : الحمد لله الذي أسعد أمتي وأشقاك إلى يوم معلوم 
فقال له إبليس اللعين : هيهات هيهات .. وأين سعادة أمتك وأنا حي لا أموت
إلي يوم معلوم! وكيف تفرح على أمتك وأنا أدخل عليهم في مجاري الدم
واللحم وهم لا يروني ، فوالذي خلقني وانظَرَني إلي يوم يبعثون لأغوينهم
أجمعين .. جاهلهم وعالمهم وأميهم وقارئهم وفاجرهم وعابدهم إلا عباد الله المخلصين 
فقال : ومن هم المخلصون عندك؟ 
فقال : أما علمت يا محمد أن من أحب الدرهم والدينار ليس بمخلص لله تعالى
، وإذا رأيت الرجل لا يحب الدرهم والدينار ولا يحب المدح والثناء علمت أنه
مخلص لله تعالى فتركته ، وأن العبد ما دام يحب المال والثناء وقلبه متعلق 
بشهوات الدنيا فإنه أطوع مما أصف لكم!
أما علمت أن حب المال من أكبر الكبائر يا محمد ، أما علمت أن حب الرياسة 
من أكبر الكبائر ، وإن التكبر من أكبر الكبائر 
يا محمد أما علمت إن لي سبعين ألف ولد
، ولكل ولد منهم سبعون ألف شيطان فمنهم من قد وَكّلتُه بالعلماء ومنهم قد وكلته بالشباب ومنهم من وكلته بالمشايخ ومنهم من وكلته بالعجائز ، أم
ا الشبّان فليس بيننا وبينهم خلاف وأما الصبيان فيلعبون بهم كيف شاؤا، ومنهم من قد وكلته بالعُبّاد ومنهم من قد وكلته بالزهاد فيدخلون عليهم فيخرجوهم من حال إلي حال ومن باب إلي باب حتى يسبّوهم بسبب من
الأسباب فآخذ منهم الإخلاص وهم يعبدون الله تعالى بغير إخلاص وما يشعرون 
أما علمت يا محمد أن (برصيص) الراهب أخلص لله سبعين سنة ، كان يعافي 
بدعوته كل من كان سقيماً فلم اتركه حتى زني وقتل وكفر وهو الذي ذكره الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز بقوله تعالى كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان أكفر فلما كفر قال إني بريء منك إني أخاف الله رب العالمين 
أما علمت يا محمد أن الكذب منّي وأنا أول من كذب ومن كذب فهو صديقي ، ومن حلف بالله كاذباً فهو حبيبي ، أما علمت يا محمد أني حلفت لآدم وحواء بالله إني لكما لمن الناصحين .. فاليمين الكاذبة سرور قلبي ، والغيبة والنميمة فاكهتي وفرحي ، وشهادة الزور قرة عيني ورضاي ، ومن حلف بالطلاق يوشك أن يأثم ولو كان مرة واحدة ولو كان صادقاً ، فإنه من عَوّدَ لسانه بالطلاق حُرّمَت عليه زوجته! ثم لا يزالون يتناسلون إلي يوم القيامة فيكونون كلهم أولاد زنا فيدخلون النار من أجل كلمة 
يا محمد إن من أمتك من يؤخر الصلاة ساعة فساعة .. كلما يريد أن يقوم إلي الصلاة لَزِمته فأوسوس له وأقول له الوقت باقٍ وأنت في شغل ، حتى يؤخرها ويصليها في غير وقتها فَيُضرَبَ بها في وجهه ، فإن هو غلبني أرسلت إليه واحدة من شياطين الإنس تشغله عن وقتها ، فإن غلبني في ذلك تركته حتى إذا كان في الصلاة قلت له انظر يميناً وشمالاً فينظر .. فعند ذلك أمسح بيدي على وجه وأُقَبّلَ ما بين عينيه وأقول له قد أتيت ما لا يصح أبداً ، وأنت تعلم يا محمد من أَكثَرَ الالتفات في الصلاة يُضرَب ، فإذا صلى وحده أمرته بالعجلة فينقرها كما ينقر الديك الحبة ويبادر بها ، فإن غلبني وصلى في الجماعة ألجمته بلجام ثم أرفع رأسه قبل الإمام وأضعه قبل الإمام وأنت تعلم أن من فعل ذلك بطلت صلاته ، ويمسخ الله رأسه رأس حمار يوم القيامة ، فإن غلبني في ذلك أمرته أن يفرقع أصابعه في الصلاة حتى يكون من المسبحين لي وهو في الصلاة ، فإن غلبني في ذلك نفخت في أنفه حتى يتثاءب وهو في الصلاة فإن لم يضع يده على فيه (فمه) دخل الشيطان في جوفه فيزداد بذلك حرصاً في الدنيا وحباً لها ويكون سميعاً مطيعاً لنا ، وأي سعادة لأمتك وأنا آمر المسكين أنا يدعَ الصلاة وأقول ليست عليك صلاة إنما هي على الذي أنعم الله عليه بالعافية لأن الله تعالي يقول ولا على المريض حرج ، وإذا أفقت صليت ما عليك حتى يموت كافراً فإذا مات تاركاً للصلاة وهو في مرضه لقي الله تعالى وهو غضبان عليه يا محمد 
وإن كنت كذبت أو زغت فأسال الله أن يجعلني رماداً ، يا محمد أتفرح بأمتك وأنا أُخرج سدس أمتك من الإسلام؟ 
فقال النبي : يا لعين من جليسك؟ 
فقال : آكل الربا 
فقال : فمن صديقك؟ 
فقال : الزاني 
فقال: فمن ضجيعك؟ 
فقال : السكران 
فقال : فمن ضيفك؟ 
فقال : السارق 
فقال : فمن رسولك؟ 
فقال : الساحر 
فقال : فما قرة عينيك؟ 
فقال : الحلف بالطلاق 
فقال : فمن حبيبك؟ 
فقال : تارك صلاة الجمعة 
فقال رسول الله : يا لعين فما يكسر ظهرك؟ 
فقال : صهيل الخيل في سبيل الله 
فقال : فما يذيب جسمك؟ 
فقال : توبة التائب 
فقال : فما ينضج كبدك؟ 
فقال : كثرة الاستغفار لله تعالي بالليل والنهار 
فقال : فما يخزي وجهك؟ 
فقال : صدقة السر 
فقال : فما يطمس عينيك؟ 
فقال : صلاة الفجر 
فقال : فما يقمع رأسك؟ 
فقال : كثرة الصلاة في الجماعة 
فقال : فمن أسعد الناس عندك؟ 
فقال : تارك الصلاة عامداً 
فقال : فأي الناس أشقي عندك؟ 
فقال : البخلاء 
فقال : فما يشغلك عن عملك؟ 
فقال : مجالس العلماء 
فقال : فكيف تأكل؟ 
فقال : بشمالي وبإصبعي 
فقال : فأين تستظل أولادك في وقت الحرور والسموم؟ 
فقال : تحت أظفار الإنسان 
فقال النبي : فكم سألت من ربك حاجة؟ 
فقال : عشرة أشياء 
فقال : فما هي يا لعين؟ 
فقال : سألته أن يشركني في بني آدم في مالهم وولدهم فأشركني فيهم وذلك قوله تعالى وشاركهم في الأموال والأولاد وَعِدهُم وما يَعِدهُم الشيطان إلا غروراً ، وكل مال لا يُزَكّى فإني آكل منه وآكل من كل طعام خالطه الربا والحرام ، وكل مال لا يُتَعَوَذ عليه من الشيطان الرجيم ، وكل من لا يتعوذ عند الجماع إذا جامع زوجته فإن الشيطان يجامع معه فيأتي الولد سامعاً ومطيعاً ، ومن ركب دابة يسير عليها في غير طلب حلال فإني رفيقه لقوله تعالي وأجلب عليهم بخيلك ورجلك 
وسألته أن يجعل لي بيتاً فكان الحمام لي بيتاً 
وسألته أن يجعل لي مسجداً فكان الأسواق 
وسألته أن يجعل لي قرآناً فكان الشعر 
وسألته أن يجعل لي ضجيعاً فكان السكران 
وسألته أن يجعل لي أعواناً فكان القدرية 
وسألته أن يجعل لي إخواناً فكان الذين ينفقون أموالهم في المعصية ثم تلا قوله تعالي إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين 
فقال النبي : لولا أتيتني بتصديق كل قول بآية من كتاب الله تعالى ما صدقتك 
فقال : يا محمد سألت الله تعالى أن أرى بنى آدم وهم لا يروني فأجراني على عروقهم مجرى الدم أجول بنفسي كيف شئت وإن شئت في ساعة واحدة .. فقال الله تعالى لك ما سألت ، وأنا أفتخر بذلك إلي يوم القيامة ، وإن من معي أكثر ممن معك وأكثر ذرية آدم معي إلي يوم القيامة 
وإن لي ولداً سميته عتمة يبول في أذن العبد إذا نام عن صلاة الجماعة ، ولولا ذلك ما وجد الناس نوماً حتى يؤدوا الصلاة 
وإن لي ولداً سميته المتقاضي فإذا عمل العبد طاعة سراً وأراد أن يكتمها لا يزال يتقاضى به بين الناس حتى يخبر بها الناس فيمحوا الله تعالى تسعة وتسعين ثواباً من مائة ثواب 
وإن لي ولداً سميته كحيلاً وهو الذي يكحل عيون الناس في مجلس العلماء وعند خطبة الخطيب حتى ينام عند سماع كلام العلماء فلا يكتب له ثواب أبداً 
وما من امرأة تخرج إلا قعد شيطان عند مؤخرتها وشيطان يقعد في حجرها يزينها للناظرين ويقولان لها أَخرِجي يدك فتخرج يدها ثم تبرز ظفرها فتهتك 
ثم قال : يا محمد ليس لي من الإضلال شيء إنما موسوس ومزين ولو كان الإضلال بيدي ما تركت أحداً على وجه الأرض ممن يقول لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ولا صائما ولا مصلياً ، كما أنه ليس لك من الهداية شيء بل أنت رسول ومبلغ ولو كانت بيدك ما تركت على وجه الأرض كافراً ، وإنما أنت حجة الله تعالي على خلقه ، وأنا سبب لمن سبقت له الشقاوة ، والسعيد من أسعده الله في بطن أمه والشقي من أشقاه
الله في بطن أمه 
فقرأ رسول الله قوله تعالى : ولا يزالون مختلفين إلا من رحم ربك 
ثم قرأ قوله تعالى : وكان أمر الله قدراً مقدوراً 
ثم قال النبي يا أبا مُرّة : هل لك أن تتوب وترجع إلى الله تعالى وأنا أضمن لك الجنة؟ 
فقال : يا رسول الله قد قُضِيَ الأمر وجَفّ القلم بما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة فسبحان من جعلك سيد الأنبياء المرسلين وخطيب أهل الجنة فيها وخَصّكَ واصطفاك ، وجعلنى سيد الأشقياء وخطيب أهل النار وأنا شقي مطرود ، وهذا آخر ما أخبرتك عنه وقد صدقت فيه 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الرجاء تمرير هذا الايميل ليستفيد منه اخوانك في الاسلام
.. ولك الأجر إن شاء الله*

*جزاك الله خير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الجواب:*
*هذا كذب مفضوح !

وهو حديث موضوع مكذوب لا تجوز روايته ولا تناقله ولا نشره بين الناس إلا على سبيل التحذير منه ، وبيان كذبه .

ومن علامات الكذب الواضحة المفضوحة ذِكْر ( الحلف بالطلاق ) ! ، وهو لم يكن معروفا عند الصحابة رضي الله عنهم

وقوله عن ظلّه ( تحت أظفار الإنسان ) وهذا مُخالِف لما ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا استيقظ أحدكم من منامه فليستنثر ثلاث مرات ، فإن الشيطان يبيت على خياشيمه .

وقوله على لسان الشيطان : ( وإن لي ولداً سميته كحيلاً وهو الذي يكحل عيون الناس في مجلس العلماء وعند خطبة الخطيب حتى ينام عند سماع كلام العلماء فلا يكتب له ثواب أبداً )

كيف لا يُكتب له ثواب أبداً ، وقد حضر مجلس العِلم أو الخُطبة ؟

وهل يستوي من حضر فغلبته عينه مع من لم يحضر أصلا ؟!

وأذكر أن في بعض روايات هذا الكذب أنهم يقولون إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عَرَض على إبليس التوبة ، وان يشفع له عند الله عز وجل !

وهذا من أعظم الكذب 

فإن الله قال وقوله الحق ، ووعد ووعده لا يُخلف ، ولا يُبدّل القول لديه 

وعد إبليس أنه من المنظرين 

وأخبر أنه من الملعونين 

وأنه سوف يُدخله جهنم 

وأنه سوف يقوم خطيبا في أتباعه في جهنم 

إلى غير ذلك ..

فكيف تُعرض عليه التوبة ؟!

لأن قبول توبته والشافعة له معناه إلغاء هذه الوعود .

فليُحذر من نشر مثل هذا الكذب الواضح المفضوح 

ويُحذر من تناقله

وكل حديث جاء بمثل هذا الصفّ والتصفيف ، وبمثل هذا الطول فإنه يُحدث في النفس ريبة لا تقبله حتى تُفتّش عنه .

فالوصية لمرتادي الشبكة أن لا يُسارِعوا في نشر مثل هذه الأباطيل والأكاذيب وأحاديث القصّاص ، وإنما يعرضوها على أهل العلم .

ومن الخطورة نشر حديث مكذوب ؛ لأن من نشر حديثا مكذوبا فإنه يبوء بإثم الكذب ، ويكون مُشارِكا للكذّاب الذي وضعه وكذَبه .

وقد جاء الوعيد الشديد في ذلك في الحديث المتواتر عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام في قوله : كذبا علي ليس ككذب على أحد ، من كذب عليّ متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار .

وفي قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
لا تكذبوا عليّ ، فإنه من كذب علي فليلج النار . 

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
**
*جواب الشيخ حامد العلي**:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*هذا حديث مكذوب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا أصل له ، ولاتحل روايته ، ومن ينشره شريك في الإثم مع من افتراه على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مع أن كثيرا من معانيه وليس كلها مشهود لها بنصوص أخرى ، ولكن لاتحل رواية أي كلمة عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بناء على حديث صحيح ثابت الإسناد ، فالخبر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر عن الوحي ، والوحي من الله ،ومن يفتري الكذب على الوحي فلا أحد أظلم منه كماقال تعالى ( ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا ) ، وقد تواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ، وفي صحيح مسلم مرفوعا: ( من حدث بحديث يُرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين ) ، وهو يدل على أن من ينشر الحديث الذي يرى العلماء انه كذب فهو كاذب ، كمثل الذي كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو شريكه ، والعياذ بالله تعالى والله أعلم*
*
*
*الفتوى من مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه:**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فهذا الحديث لا أصل له، بل هو مكذوب بيِّن الكذب لا تجوز حكايته إلا على سبيل التحذير منه والتنفير عنه، وفيه من الكذب السامج ما ينزه صاحب الرسالة صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أن ينسب إليه مثله. والله أعلم.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*بمشاركة المسلمين : دعوة لمحاربة الإسلام !* *((( أخي المسلم .. هذا الموقع :* *www.------.com*
*يشوه صورة الإسلام على الإنترنت .. نرجو من الجميع التحذير منه وأن يرسلوه لكل قائمتهم البريدية وساحات الحوار )))* 

*هذه الرسالة وصلتني مئات المرات  وفي كل مرة أشعر بغصّة في الحلق بسبب ما أراه من تصرفات المسلمين الحماسية الخالية من الحكمة والعقل.* 

*لذلك أنا أكتب هذه الكلمات ناصحا إخواني في الله المستخدمين للإنترنت أن يقرأوها ثم أن يوزعوها لكل من يعرفون خاصة إذا كانوا قد وقعوا من قبل ضحية في نشر المواقع المعادية للإسلام بين المسلمين.* 

*أولا : كيف نوقف المواقع المعادية للإسلام : إن شبكة الإنترنت بعد إنشائها أصبحت بيئة لجميع الأفكار والاتجاهات وكل يعرض رأيه بالطريقة التي يراها ..* 
*ولا يمكن لأي شخص بأي حال من الأحوال إيقاف فكر أو علم سواء كان معاديا للإسلام أو غير معاد عن طريق إغلاق المواقع أو الدعوة لإغلاقها.*
*فإذا أغلق لأحدهم موقعا يستطيع أن يفتح مئات المواقع الأخرى التي تحتوي نفس المواد وتنتشر.*
*فلا سبيل أبدا لإيقاف هذه المواقع إلا بطريق واحد وهو : نشر الحق ليكون واضحا وجليا للناس ..* 
*وكما قالوا الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع ..* 
*كم من المؤلم أن نرى شبابا وفتيات يرسلون رسائل تعد بالملايين ( بدون أي مبالغة ) ناشرين فيها موقعا معاديا للإسلام ..* 

*ثانيا : الترويج للمواقع على الإنترنت :إن سبب فشل الكثير من المواقع العالمية والتي قد تصرف فيها آلاف الدولارات هو عملية التسويق والترويج لهذه المواقع ..* 
*فالموقع يظل مغمورا غير معروف طالما لم يتم الترويج له باستخدام قنوات الإعلان الصحيحة عبر الشبكة ( Advertising Banners Campaigns ) والملاحظ أغلب القائمين على تلك المواقع المعادية هم أفراد يحملون حقدا للإسلام دفعهم ذلك لإنشاء هذه المواقع .. ولو -وآه من لو- كان المسلمون على قدر المسؤولية وتجاهلوا هذه المواقع لما علم بها أحد بل وضعف عزيمة أصحابها عن متابعتها ..* 
*وما زلت أكرر .. لو كنت من المشرفين على تلك المواقع لقمت بتصميم الموقع ثم حصلت على عناوين البريد الإلكتروني لخمسة أو ستة مسلمين فقط وأرسلت لهم رسالة قائلا فيها :* 
*(موقع يسب الإسلام .. احذروا منه أشد الحذر .. والعنوان هو :* *www.------.com** .. أرسلوه لكل من تعرفون حتى يتنبهوا ) ..* 
*وطبعا سيقوم الإخوة بنشر الموقع لكل من يعرفون ..* 
*فبدلا من 6 أشخاص صاروا 12 ثم 24 ثم 200 ثم ...* 
*حتى يصل العدد لأرقام مليونية خيالية بدأت عن طريق 6 مسلمين ..* 

*ثالثا : ما هي جدوى الترويج لهذه المواقع ؟المشكلة أننا كثيرا ما نتصرف دون إعمال العقل .. فلماذا لا نتوقف قليلا ونسأل أنفسنا .. ما هي الجدوى من نشر هذه المواقع بين المسلمين ؟ قد يقول قائل : لتحذير المسلمين منها حتى لا يظنوا أنها مواقع إسلامية وينخدعوا بها !*

*فأقول رادّا عليك أخي الكريم : لا أحد يظن أن تلك المواقع إسلامية .. لأنهم ببساطة يعادون الإسلام ويضعون في نفس موقعهم مثلا تعريفا بعقيدتهم وأهدافهم .. ولولا المسلمين أنفسهم لما انتشرت هذه المواقع حتى يعرفها المسلم وغير المسلم.*

*بل وأستغرب من ذلك المنطق العجيب .. وهو أن يقوم الإنسان بالترويج لشيء بغرض التحذير منه !!!*
*فمثلا إذا وجدت مجلة تحارب الإسلام والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وتحوي صورا خليعة وألفاظا قبيحة..* 
*هل نذهب للبائع ونشتري منه ألف نسخة ثم نقف على قارعة الطريق ..*
*نعطي نسخة لكل مار بالطريق ونقول له : هذه مجلة تحارب الإسلام والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أرجو أن تحذر منها .. تفضل نسختك مجانا !!! أظن لا يقول عاقل أن هذا تحذير !*
*بل هذا ترويج وخداع !*
*وهذا ما يحدث بالضبط .. فأنت تطالب الناس بالحذر من موقع ثم تعطيهم عنوانه ..* 
*والنفس البشرية تميل لما هو ممنوع عنها .. فأؤكد لك أن كل الناس سيدخلون على هذه المواقع بسببك أنت !* 

*رابعا : خطر ترويج هذه المواقع :كما قلت بداية إنك تساهم أخي الكريم بشكل فعّال في نشر هذه المواقع عالميا .. وذلك من خلال :* 
*-1- دعوة الآخرين لزيارتها وذلك بطريقة غير مباشرة*
*-2- نشر العنوان بشكل غير طبيعي في رسائل البريد الإلكتروني مما يتيح تقنيا لهذه المواقع أن تتقدم في عرضها في محركات البحث بسبب اشتهارها .. فلو كتب شخص كلمة : islam في محرك للبحث يظهر له عنوان ذلك الموقع من أوائل المواقع .. وبذلك تكون أنت أيضا مساهما في ذلك.* 

*إنني أضرب مثالا صغيرا لأوضح لكم خطورة الموقف : تصلني بعد الرسائل أحيانا من أشخاص يشكون في وجود الله .. ويشعرون بعدم مصداقية الإسلام وهؤلاء قد ولدوا مسلمين ولكن لديهم بعض الشبه والتي والحمد لله نحاول أن نزيلها منهم ..* 
*إن شخصا مثل هذا الشخص الذي أذكره لو دخل موقعا معاديا للإسلام يروج الأكاذيب والشبه قد يقتنع بآرائهم الخبيثة ..* 
*وقد يترك الإسلام .. وذلك بسبب مسلم أرسل له هذه الرسالة ليحذره من موقع يعادي الإسلام !* 

*خامسا : أخي في الله .. اتق الله !إنني هنا أؤكد لكم أن كل من يقوم بتوزيع هذه المواقع بعد قراءته لهذه المقالة لهو آثم آثم آثم .. وسوف يحاسبه الله تعالى ليس فقط على ما قام هو بإرساله .. بل أيضا على الآخرين الذين أرسلوها عن طريقه .. فيا له من أمر خطير ! ويالها من متوالية حسابية في الإثم مخيفة .. فلو قمت بإرساله لشخصين .. كل منهما أرسله لخمسة كان الناتج 12 شخصا في ميزان سيئاتك .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.* 

*سادسا : ولكن كيف أكفّر عن ذنبي ؟!التوبة من الذنب هي من أهم الأمور .. وترك الذنب بغير توبة يعني أنك ستحاسب عليه يوم القيامة .. فكيف تتوب ؟* 
*أولا :تتوقف نهائيا عن نشر هذه المواقع وتستغفر الله على ما كان منك.* 
*ثانيا :تدعو كل من تعرفه من الإخوة أن يقرأوا هذه المقالة وذلك حتى يعرفوا جيدا خطورة المسألة.* 
*ثالثا : تحفظ نسخة من هذه المقالة عندك وترسلها لكل من يرسل لك مثل هذه المواقع.* 
*رابعا : تقوم بنشر المواقع الإسلامية الصحيحة بين المسلمين حتى يتعرفوا عليها .. على الأقل على نفس العدد الذي أرسلت له تلك المواقع المعادية للإسلام*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عقوبة تارك الصلاة*
*ما صحة حديث " من تهاون في الصلاة عاقبه الله بخمس عشرة عقوبة " ؟*
*السؤال:**سؤال عن صحة الحديث التالي قبل أن أوزعه على الأصدقاء :*
*منكر أو تارك الصلاة يعاقبه الله خمس عشرة عقوبة 6 أثناء حياته و3 حين الموت و3 في القبر و3 يوم القيامة :*
*العقوبات في الدنيا :*
*1-  يمحق الله البركة في عمره*
*2- لا يستجيب الله لدعائه*
*3- تذهب من وجهه علامات الصلاح*
*4- تمقته جميع المخلوقات على الأرض*
*5- لا يثيبه الله على عمله الصالح*
*6- لن يشمله الله في دعاء المؤمنين*
*العقوبات أثناء الموت : * 
*1- يموت ذليلاً*
*2- يموت جوعاناً*
*3- يموت عطشاناً ولو شرب جميع ماء البحر*
*العقوبات في القبر :*
*1- يضيق الله قبره حتى تختلف أضلاعه*
*2- يوقد الله عليه ناراً ذات جمر*
*3- يرسل الله إليه ثعباناً يقال له الشجاع الأقرع يضربه من الفجر للظهر لتركه صلاة الفجر ومن الظهر للعصر لتركه صلاة الظهر وهكذا ... وفي كل ضربة يدخله في عمق الأرض 70 ذراعاً .*
*العقوبات يوم القيامة :*
*1- يرسل الله إليه من يسحبه على وجهه*
*2- ينظر الله إليه نظرة غضب يسقط معها لحم وجهه*
*3- يحاسبه الله بصرامة ويقذف به في النار .*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله*
*أولاً :*
*حديث " من تهاون في الصلاة عاقبه الله بخمسة عشر عقوبة : ستة منها في الدنيا ، وثلاثة عند الموت ، وثلاثة في القبر ، وثلاثة عند خروجه من القبر ... " : حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*قال عنه سماحة الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - في مجلة " البحوث الإسلامية " ( 22 / 329 ) : أما الحديث الذي نسبه صاحب النشرة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في عقوبة تارك الصلاة وأنه يعاقب بخمس عشرة عقوبة الخ : فإنه من الأحاديث الباطلة المكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما بين ذلك الحفاظ من العلماء رحمهم الله كالحافظ الذهبي في " لسان الميزان " والحافظ ابن حجر وغيرهما .*
*وكذلك أصدرت " اللجنة الدائمة " فتوى برقم 8689 ببطلان هذا الحديث كما في " فتاوى اللجنة " ( 4 / 468 ) ومما ورد في الفتوى مما يحسن ذكره قول اللجنة :*
*( ... وإن فيما جاء عن الله وعن رسوله في شأن الصلاة وعقوبة تاركها ما يكفي ويشفي ، قال تعالى : ( إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتاباً موقوتاً ) النساء / 103 ، وقال تعالى عن أهل النار : ( ما سلككم في سقر قالوا لم نك من المصلين ... ) المدثر 42 – 43 ، فذكر من صفاتهم ترك الصلاة ... ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر ) رواه الترمذي ( 2621 ) والنسائي ( 431 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 1079 ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي ( 2113 ) ، والآيات والأحاديث من ترك الصلاة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سماه كفراً .*
*راجع سؤال* *( 2182 )*
*وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - : هذا الحديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يحل لأحد نشره إلا مقروناً ببيان أنه موضوع حتى يكون الناس على بصيرة منه .*
*" فتاوى الشيخ الصادرة من مركز الدعوة بعنيزة " ( 1 / 6 ) .*
*نسأل الله تعالى أن يثيبك على حرصك على دعوة إخوانك ونصحهم إلا أنه ينبغي أن يتقرر عند كل راغب في بذل الخير للناس وترهيبهم من الشر أن ذلك لابد أن يكون بما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن في الصحيح غنية وكفاية عن الضعيف .*
*سألين الله أن يكلل مسعاك بالنجاح وأن يهدي من تدعوهم إلى سلوك طريق الاستقامة وجميع المسلمين .*
*والله أعلم .*
*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الدعاء الذى يستغيث منه الشيطان*
*السؤال:**قرأت هذا بأحد المنتديات وأحببت التاكد من صحته ان امكن ...*
*ورد فى الاثر عن الامام محمد بن واسع انه كان يدعوا الله كل يوم بدعاء خاص -- فجائه شيطان وقال له يا امام أعاهدك انى لن أوسوس لك ابدا ولم آتيك ولن أمرك بمعصيه ولكن بشرط ان لاتدعوا الله بهذا الدعاء ولا تعلمه لاحد*
*فقال له الامام كلا -- ساعلمه لكل من قابلت وافعل ما شئت*
*هل تريد معرفه الدعاء ؟؟؟*
*ان يدعوا فيقول*
*اللهم انك سلطت علينا عدوا عليما بعيوبنا - يرانا هو وقبيله من حيث لا نراهم -- اللهم آيسه منا كما آيسته من رحمتك*
*وقنطه منا كما قنطته من عفوك -- وباعد بيننا وبينه كما باعدت بينه وبين رحمتك وجنتك*
*رحمكم الله واثابكم 
*
*الجواب:*
*لا أظنه يصح ، ومحمد بن واسع من العباد الزهاد بل هو من المجاهدين في سبيل الله .*
*والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كُذِب عليه ، فكيف بغيره .*
*ويبعد أن يتمثّل الشيطان لرجل ليردّه عن مثل هذا الدعاء .*
*وأما الدعاء فليس فيه ما يُستنكر ، ولكن أفعال التابعين فمن بعدهم لا تُعتبر حجّة .*
*وليس شيء أشد على الشيطان من الاستغفار ، وهو معلوم لكل أحد ولكن الناس عن تحصين أنفسهم من عدوّهم المُبين الظاهر العداوة غافلون .*
*والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

***هذا الدعاء وصلني على البريد الإلكتروني!!**السؤال:
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كل عام وأنتم بخير.. وصلني عبر الإيميل رسالة عنوانها (الشيطان يستغيث من هذا الدعاء) ومحتواها هو: ورد في الأثر عن الإمام محمد بن واسع أنه كان يدعو الله كل يوم بدعاء خاص فجاءه شيطان وقال له يا إمام أعاهدك أني لن أوسوس لك أبدا ولن آتيك ولن آمرك بمعصية ولكن بشرط ألا تدعو الله بهذا الدعاء ولا تعلمه لأحد فقال الإمام: كلا سأعلمه لكل من قابلت وأفعل ما شئت كان يدعو فيقول: اللهم إنك سلطت علينا عدواً عليماً بعيوبنا يرانا هو وقبيله من حيث لا نراهم اللهم آيسه منا كما آيسته من رحمتك واقنطه منا كما قنطته من عفوك وباعد بيننا وبينه كما باعدت بينه وبين جنتك ورحمتك. سؤالي هو: هل يجوز (يصح) لي أن أدعو بهذا الدعاء لرد كيد الشيطان ووسوسته، خصوصا أنني لاحظت بعد التزامي أن وسوسته كثرة أجارنا الله وإياكم منه. ويا ليت لو تضعون لي بعض الأدعية التي تفيدني في هذا الموضوع وجزيتم خيراً. 

**الاجابة :** 

هذه القصة مكذوبة لم تقع والدعاء المذكور فيها لم يرد وأحب أن أنبه الأخت الكريمة إلى ما انتشر كثيراً هذه الأيام من أذكار وأدعية تنسب بعضها للصحابة وبعضها للتابعين يقوم على نشرها في الغالب اتباع المذهب الصوفي، يقصدون بذلك محاولة إبعاد الناس عن اتباع السنة المحمدية إلى اتباع غيرها. 
وتنتشر مثل هذه الأدعية والأذكار خاصة في صفوف النساء، لأنهن أكثر عاطفة، ولأنهن في الغالب أحرص على الخير من كثير من الرجال. 
وقد علمنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يغني ويكفي للتحرز من الشيطان. من مثل قراءة آية الكرسي وسورة الإخلاص والمعوذات، وعلمنا الاستفادة من الشيطان وعلمنا أن نقول: (أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق) وأن نقول لأنفسنا وأولادنا (أعيذك بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامة وكل عين لامة) ونحو ذلك وأنصحك بمراجعة كتيب (حصن المسلم) ففيه خير كثير، وأن تقومي بتوزيعه ونشره على الأخوات، وأن تحذريهن من مثل هذه الأوراق التي تنشر وليس لها مصدر ولا اسم كاتب ولا سواه. 
أسال الله أن يوفقك ويسعدك ويجعلك من أوليائه المتقين... وجميع أخواتنا المؤمنات... آمين. 

المستشار : محمد بن عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم الفائز*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال عن صحة هذا الدعاء*
*لو دعي بهذا الدعاء على مجنون لأفاق**السؤال:**من دعا بهذا الدعاء استجاب الله له , كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم لو دعي بهذا الدعاء على مجنون لأفاق , ولو دعي بهذا الدعاء على امرأه قد عسر عليها لسهل الله عليها , ولو دعي بهذا الدعاء على صفائح الحديد لذابت , ولو دعي بهذا الدعاء على ماءجار لجمد حتى يمشى عليه, ولو دعي بها رجل اربعين ليلة جمعة غفر الله له ما بينه وبين الأدميين وبين ربه*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم انت الله انت الرحمن انت الرحيم الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر الأول والأخر الظاهر والباطن الحميدالمجيد المبدىء المعيد الودود الشهيد القديم العلى العظيم العليم الصادق الرؤوف الرحيم الشكور الغفور العزيز الحكيم ذو القوة المتين الرقيب الحفيظ ذو الجلال والاكرام العظيم العليم الغنى الولى الفتاح المرتاح القابض الباسط العدل الوفى الولى الحق المبين الخلاق الرزاق الوهاب التواب الرب الوكيل اللطيف الخبير السميع البصير الديان المتعالى القريب المجيب الباعث الوارث الواسع الباقىالحى الدائم الذى لا يموت القيوم النور الغفار الواحد القهار الأحد الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ذو الطول المقتدر علام الغيوب البدىء البديع القابض الباسط الداعي الظاهر المقيت المغيث الدافع الظار النافع المعز المذل المطعم المنعم المهيمن المكرم المحسن المجمل الجنان المفضل المحيي المميت الفعال لما يريد مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شى قدير تولج الليل فى النهار وتولج النهار فى الليل وتخرج الحى من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب يا فالق الأصباح وفالق الحب النوى يسبح له مافى السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم*
*اللهم ماقلت من قول او حلفت من حلف او نذرت من نذر فى يومى هذا وليلتى هذه فمشيئتك بين يدي ذلك كله ما شئت فيه كان وما لم تشأ منه لم يكن فادفع عتي بحولك وقوتك فانه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم اللهم بحق هذه الاسماء عندك صلى على محمد وال محمد واغفر لى وارحمنى وتب على وتقبل مني واصلح لى شأنى ويسر أموري ووسع علي فى رزقي وأغنني بكرم وجهك عن جميع خلقك وصن وجهي ويدى ولساني عن مسألة غيرك واجعل لى من أمري فرجا ومخرجا فانك تعلم ولا اعلم وتقدر ولا اقدر وانت على كل شى قدير برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلني عن طريق الايميل.**السؤال عن صحته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الجواب:* 
*بارك الله فيك*
*هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*والحديث الموضوع المكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجوز روايته ولا يجوز تناقله إلا على سبيل التحذير منه .*
*وذكره ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات*
*والألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة .*
*لو صحّ هذا الحديث ما بقي مجنون على وجه الأرض !!*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

*
* *الفتوى:*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فالحديث المسؤول عنه موضوع رواه ابن عساكر وابن الجوزي في الموضوعات، وقال: موضوع، وفي متنه كلمات ركيكة ينزه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مثلها. وأورده السيوطي في اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة، وأقر ابن الجوزي على القول السابق ذكره، وحكم عليه الألباني أيضاً بالوضع كما في السلسلة الضعيفة.
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال عن صحة حديث قدسي*
*يا ابن ادم لا تخف من ذي سلطان
*
*السؤال:**يا شيخنا الفاضل عندي استفسار عن حديث قدسي*
*ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث و هل من المكن ذكر المرجع إذا وجد؟*
*(يا ابن ادم لا تخف من ذي سلطان ما دام سلطاني موجود وسلطاني وملكي لا يزول,لا تخف من فوات الرزق ما دامت خزائني مملوءة لا تنفذ وخلقت الاشياء كلها من اجلك وخاقتك من اجلي فسر في طاعتي يطعك كل شىء,لي عليك فريضة ولك غلي رزق فان لم تخالفني في فريضتي لم اخالفك في رزقك,وان رضيت بما قسمت لك ارحت قلبك وان لم ترض بما قسمته لك فوعزتي وجلالي لاسلطن عليك الدنيا تركض فيها كركض الوحوش في البرية ولا ينالك منها الا ما قسمته لك وكنت عندي مذموما)*
*بارك الله في علمكم يا شيخنا الفاضل
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*لا يصح*
*بل عليه علامات الوضع*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث: يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك* 

 *السؤال :* 
*ما صحة الحديث التالي: قال سبحانه وتعالى : (( يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك .. وغشيت وجهك بغشاء .. لئلا تنفر من الرحم .. وجعلت وجهك إلى ظهر أمك لئلا تؤذيك رائحة الطعام .. وجعلت لك متكأ عن يمينك ومتكأ عن شمالك .. فأما الذي عن يمينك فالكبد .. وأما الذي عن شمالك فالطحال .. وعلمتك القيام والقعود في بطن أمك .. فهل يقدر على ذلك غيري ؟ فلما أن تمت مدَتك .. وأوحيت إلى الملك بالأرحام أن يخرجك ، فأخرجك على ريشة من جناحك .. لا لك سن تقطع ، ولا يد تبطش .. ولا قدم تسعى .. فأنبعث لك عرقين رقيقين في صدر أمك يجريان لبناً خالصاً .. حاراً في الشتاء . وبارداً في الصيف .. وألقيت محبتك في قلب أبويك .. فلا يشبعان حتى تشبع .. ولا يرقدان حتى ترقد .. فلما قويَ ظهرك واستد أزرك .. بارزتني بالمعاصي في خلواتك ،،ولم تستحي مني .. ومع هذا .. إن دعوتني أجبتك .. وإن سألتني أعطيتك .. وإن تبت إليَ قبلتك ... ))
*
*الإجابة:*
*هذا الحديث لايصح ، لايُعرف له أصل ولا إسناد أصلا*
*المفتي: الشيخ حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

**
*رتبة حديث "يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك .."
**ال* *سؤال:*  
*السلام عليكم، تلقيت الحديث القدسي التالي بالإيميل. فهل هو حديث صحيح؟ (( يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك .. و غشيت وجهك بغشاء لئلا تنفر من الرحم ... و جعلت وجهك إلى ظهر أمك لئلا تؤذيك رائحة الطعام .. و جعلت لك متكأ عن يمينك و متكأ عن شمالك .. فأما الذي عن يمينك فالكبد .. و أما الذي عن شمالك فالطحال .. و علمتك القيام و القعود في بطن أمك .. فهل يقدر على ذلك غيري؟ فلما أن تمّت مدتك .. وأوحيت إلى الملك بالأرحام أن يخرجك .. فأخرجك على ريشة من جناحه .. لا لك سن تقطع .. و لا يد تبطش .. و لا قدم تسعى.. فانبعث لك عرقان رقيقان في صدر أمك يجريان لبنا خالصا .. حارا في الشتاء و باردا في الصيف .. و ألقيت محبتك في قلب أبويك .. فلا يشبعان حتى تشبع .. و لا يرقدان حتى ترقد .. فلما قوي ظهرك و اشتد أزرك .. بارزتني بالمعاصي في خلواتك .. و لم تستح مني .. و مع هذا إن دعوتني أجبتك .. و إن سألتني أعطيتك .. و إن تبت إليّ قبلتك ))* 

*الفتوى:**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*
*فهذا الحديث لا نعرفه في شيء من دواوين السنة التي وقفنا عليها. وفضل الله عز وجل على الإنسان فوق ما ذكر، ولكن لا تصح نسبة الحديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا إذا روي لنا بإسناد من شأنه أن يقبل. والله أعلم.*
*المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

**
*جواب الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله :**هذا الحديث مما تلوح عليه علامات الوضع والكذب* *ولا يجوز نشره ولا تجوز نسبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *والله  أعلم*

----------


## ماما زوزو



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> 


*عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته*

*جزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير و الثواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*القَولُ المَسْبُوكُ في رَدِّ حَدِيثٍ مُنْتَشِرٍ مَكْذُوبٍ*
*الحمدُ للهِ وبعدُ ؛ 
إن مما ابتليت به الأمة في هذه الأيام كثرة انتشار الأحاديث الضعيفة والمكذوبة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد حذر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الكذب عليه فقال : " مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا ‏فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ ‏مَقْعَدَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ " رواه البخاري ولم . 
ومن هذه الأحاديث المكذوبة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث يتبادله كثير من الناس فيما بينهم عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني ، وقد أرسل لي أحد الأحبة الحديث عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني وقال لي : ما رأيك فيه ؟ 
قرأت الحديث ووجدتُ فيه عجباً ، وعلامات الكذب ظاهرة واضحة عليه . 
وهذا بحث في بيان الحديث ، وعدم ثبوته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إلى جانب التحذير منه ومن أمثاله من الأحاديث المكذوبة الموضوعة على النبي صلى الله . 
وعلى المسلم أن يتأكد من ثبوت ما ينسب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ‏كَفَى بِالْمَرْءِ كَذِبًا أَنْ يُحَدِّثَ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعَ . رواه مسلم .*
*نَصُ الحَدِيثِ :**عن خالد بن الوليد رضي الله عنه قال : جاء أعرابي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله : جئت أسألك عما يغنيني في الدنيا والآخرة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : سل عما بدا لك . قال : أريد أن أكون أعلم الناس . فقال : صلى الله عليه وسلم إتق الله تكن أعلم الناس . قال : أريد أن أكون أغنى الناس . فقال : صلى الله عليه وسلم : كن قانعاً تكن أغنى الناس . قال : أريد أن أكون أعدل الناس . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أحب للناس ما تحب لنفسك تكن أعدل الناس . قال : أحب أن أكون خير الناس . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : كن نافعاً للناس تكن خير الناس . قال : أحب أن أكون أخص الناس إلى الله . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أذكر الله تكن أخص الناس إلى الله . قال : أحب أن يكمل إيماني . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : حسن خلقك يكمل إيمانك . قال : أحب أن أكون من المحسنين . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : اعبد الله كأنك تراه وإن لم تكن تراه فأنه يراك تكن من المحسنين . قال : أحب أكون من المطيعين . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أد فرائض الله تكن من المطيعين . قال : أحب أن ألقى الله نقياً من الذنوب . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : اغتسل من الجنابة متطهراً تلقى الله نقياً من الذنوب . قال : أحب أن احشر يوم القيامة في النور . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تظلم أحداً تحشر يوم القيامة في النور . قال : أحب أن يرحمني ربي يوم القيامة . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ارحم نفسك وارحم عبادك يرحمك الله يوم القيامة . قال : أحب أن تقل ذنوبي . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أكثر من الاستغفار تقل ذنوبك . قال : أحب أن أكون أكرم الناس . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تشكو من أمرك إلى الخلق تكن أكرم الناس . قال : أحب أن أكون أقوى الناس . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : توكل على الله تكن أقوى الناس . قال : أحب أن يوسع الله في الرزق . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : دم على الطهارة يوسع الله عليك في الرزق . قال : أحب أن أكون من أحباب الله ورسوله . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : أحب ما احبه الله ورسوله تكن من أحبابهم . قال : أحب أن أكون آمناً من سخط الله يوم القيامة . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تغضب على أحد من خلق الله تكن آمناً من سخط الله يوم القيامة . قال : أحب أن تستجاب دعوتي . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : اجتنب أكل الحرام تستجاب دعوتك . قال : أحب أن يسترني الله يوم القيامة . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : استر عيوب إخوانك يسترك الله يوم القيامة . قال : ما الذي ينجي من الذنوب ؟ أو قال : من الخطايا ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : الدموع والخضوع والأمراض . قال : أي حسنة أعظم عند الله تعالى ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : حسن الخلق والتواضع والصبر على البلاء . قال : أي سيئة أعظم عند الله تعالى ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : سوء الخلق والشح المطاع . قال : ما الذي يسكن غضب الرب في الدنيا والآخرة ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : الصدقة الخفية وصلة الرحم . قال : ما الذي يطفئ نار جهنم يوم القيامة ؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : الصبر في الدنيا على البلاء والمصائب . 
**رواه أحمد بن حنبل . 
قال الامام المستغفري : ما رأيت حديثا أعظم وأشمل لمحاسن الدين وأنفع من هذا الحديث اجمع فأوعى .**وقَفَاتٌ مَعَ الحَدِيثِ :**لنا مع الحديث وقفاتٌ ألا وهي :**الوَقَفَةُ الأولى :* *إن علامات الوضع على الحديث واضحةٌ ظاهرةٌ ، يقول الإمام ابن القيم في " المنار المنيف " ( ص 102) عند ذكره الأمور التي يُعرف بها كون الحديث موضوعا : 
- ومنها : 19 - ما يقترن بالحديث من القرائن التي يُعلم بها أنه باطل . 
وضرب مثالا بحديث : وضع الجزية عن أهل خيبر . 
ثم ذكر الأوجه في كذبه ومنها : 
سادسها : أن مثل هذا مما تتوفر الهمم والدواعي على نقله ، فكيف يكون قد وقع ، ولا يكون عِلمُه عند حملة السنة من الصحابة ، ولاتابعين وأئمة الحديث ، وينفرد بعلمه اليهود ؟ .ا.ه. 
وحديث الأعرابي الذي معنا ينطبق عليه كلام الإمام ابن القيم ، فلم يذكره أحد من أهل الكتب المعتبرة مثل السنن ، والمعاجم ، وغيرها .**بل انفرد به من سنذكره في الوقفة الثانية .* *الوَقَفَةُ الثَانِيةُ :* *بعد الرجوع إلى المصادر المعتبرة للبحث عن الحديث لم نجد أحدا من أهل الكتب ذكر الحديث ، وبعد بذل الوسع وجد في مصدر واحد فقط ، وسأنقل نص الكلام الموجود في ذلك المصدر . 
جاء في كنز العمال ( رقم44154 ) ما نصه : 
قال الشيخ جلال الدين السيوطي وجدت بخط الشيخ شمس الدين ابن القماح في مجموع له عن أبي العباس المستغفري قال : قصدت مصرا أريد طلب العلم من الإمام أبي حامد المصري والتمست منه حديث خالد بن الوليد فأمرني بصوم سنة ، ثم عاودته في ذلك فأخبرني بإسناده عن مشايخه إلى خالد بن الوليد : فذكر الحديث بطوله . 
وكما نرى في هذا النقل من المؤخذات ما يلي : 
1 -** عدم عزو صاحب كنز العمال الحديث إلى مصدر من مصادر السنة المعتبرة . 
2 -** الرجال المذكورون في السند بعد الرجوع إلى تراجمهم في كتب الرجال لم أجد إلا ترجمة المستغفري فقط . 
قال الإمام الذهبي في السير (17/564) : 
الإمام الحافظ المُجَوِّد المصنف ، أبو العباس ، جعفر بن محمد بن المعتز بن محمد بن المستغفر بن الفتح بن إدريس ، المستغفري النَّسَفي . 
... وكان محدثَ ما وراء النهر في زمانه . 
مولده بعد الخمسين وثلاث مئة بيسير . 
ومات بنسف سنة اثنتين وثلاثين وأربع مئة عن ثمانين سنة ، رحمه الله .ا.ه. 
وقال الذهبي عنه في تذكرة الحفاظ (3/1102) : 
... وكان صدوقا نفسه لكنه يروي الموضوعات في الأبواب ، ولا يوهيها ...ا.ه. 
فالمستغفري متكلم فيه ، فلو لم توجد إلا هذه العلة لكفى !!! ولكن هناك علل أخرى كما سيأتي . 
3 -** أمرُ الصيامِ للمستغفري من قِبل أبي حامد المصري لمدة سنة ، وهذا أمر غريب ، وأخشى أن يكون من عمل الصوفية . 
4 - لم يذكر لنا المستغفري رجال السند من عند شيخه أبي حامد المصري إلى خالد بن الوليد لكي يُحكم عليهم من كلام أئمة الجرح والتعديل .* *الوَقَفَةُ الثَالثةُ : 
**عزو الحديث إلى مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لا يصح أبدا ، بل لا يصح في أي كتاب من كتب الإمام أحمد الأخرى ، والله أعلم . 

**الوَقَفَةُ الرَابِعَةُ : 
**قول المستغفري : ما رأيت حديثا أعظم وأشمل لمحاسن الدين وأنفع من هذا الحديث اجمع فأوعى .ا.ه. 
نعم ، الحديث جمع محاسن الدين ولكن لا بد من ثبوت هذه المحاسن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وليس المسألة مسألة الإعجاب بعبارات الحديث بل الأهم من ذلك كله هل ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟؟ 
وإلا لو كان الإعجاب بعبارات الأحاديث ، هناك أحاديث موضوعة فيها من المعاني العظيمة ما يجعلنا نقبلها مباشرة ، ولكن أحاديث النهي عن الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تجعلونا لا نقبلها ولا نعمل بها البتة . 

**الوَقَفَةُ الخَامِسَةُ : 
**لا يمنع أن يكون في الحديث بعض الألفاظ التي جاءت عن النبي صلى الله في أحاديث أخرى ، وكذلك لا يمنع أن يكون الحديث تجميع لعدد من الأحاديث بعضها صحيح والآخر ضعيف أو موضوع ، ويقوم بهذا التجميع بعض الوضاعين والقُصاص . 
أرجو بعد هذه الوقفات أن أكون قد وفقت في بيان كذب الحديث على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ومن كان له إضافة ، أو تعليق ، أو تعقيب فأكون له من الشاكرين .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اِحْذَرْ هَذَا التَّلاعُبَ**بِأَسْمَاءِ اللهِ الحُسْنَى*

*هذه الطريقة للتداوي بأسماء الله الحسنى قد انتشرت عبر الأيميل ، وترى تحتها رد اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث و الإفتاء : 

**كيف تعالج نفسك بطاقة الشفاء الموجودة في أسماء الله الحسنى أكتشف د. إبراهيم كريم مبتكر علم البايوجيومترئ أن أسماء الله الحسنى لها طاقة شفائية لعدد ضخم من الأمراض، وبواسطة أساليب القياس الدقيقة المختلفة في قياس الطاقة داخل جسم الإنسان، واكتشف أن لكل اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى طاقة تحفز جهاز المناعة للعمل بكفاءة مثلى في عضو معين بجسم الإنسان، واستطاع د. إبراهيم بواسطة تطبيق قانون الرنين أن يكتشف أن مجرد ذكر اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى يؤدي إلى تحسين في مسارات الطاقة الحيوية داخل جسم الإنسان، وبعد أبحاث استمرت 3 سنوات توصل د.إبراهيم إلى ما يلي : 
اسم الله اسم المرض اسم الله اسم المرض* *النافع العظام السميع الأذن 
الرؤوف الركبة الجبار العمود الفقري 
جل جلاله قشر الشعر البديع الشعر 
النور القلب القوي العضلات 
الوهاب أوردة القلب الرزاق عضلة القلب 
المغني الأعصاب الجبار الشريان 
الغني الصداع النصفي جل جلاله السرطان 
الجبار الغدة الدرقية اللطيف، والغني، والرحيم الجيوب الأنفية 
النور، والبصير، والوهاب العين الرافع الفخذ 
الرزاق المعدة المتعال الشرايين بالعين* *الحي الكلى الرؤوف القولون 
الصبور الأمعاء النافع الكبد 
البارئ البنكرياس الرشيد البروستاتة 
الخالق الرحم النافع أكياس دهنية 
المهيمن الروماتيزم الهادي المثانة 
القوي الغدة التيموسية الهادي الغدة الصنوبرية 
الظاهر عصب العين البارئ الغدة فوق الكلوية 
الخافض ضغط الدم الرزاق الرئة*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث و الإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتي العام للملكة العربية السعودية فضيلة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن محمد آل الشيخ ( رئيس اللجنة الدائمة ) من المُستفتي الشيخ عبدالله اللحيدان مدير مركز الدعوة و الإرشاد في المنطقة الشرقية ، و قد أُحيل الإستفتاء إلى اللجنة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء .... وهذا نص الإستفتاء .. و نص ما اجابت به اللجنة الدائمة نضعه بين يدي القارئ الكريم و بين ايديكم لتكونوا على بينة من امركم خاصة فيما يتعلق بشأن العقيدة الإسلامية .*
*سؤال الشيخ اللحيدان**يسأل الشيخ عبدالله اللحيدان اللجنة الدائمة بقوله : 
ارفع لسماحتكم ما وصل إلي .. و يتداول حاليا بين الناس عامة و خاصة في بعض المدارس و بعض المواقع من ان ...... أسماء الله الحسنى لها طاقة شفائية كبيرة لعدد ضخم من الأمراض . 
و أن لكل اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى طاقة تُحفز جهاز المناعة للعمل بكفاءة مُثلى في عضو معين بجسم الإنسان . 
و يذكر مثال على نجاح ذلك (الدكتورإبراهيم كريم ) على ابنة بترديد اسماء معينة لمدة عشر دقائق و عدد كبير من المتطوعين. و يذكر ايضا ... ان نفس اسماء الجلالة التي تعالج يمكن الاستفادة منها في الوقاية ايضا . إن طاقة الشفاء تتضاعف عند تلاوة ايات الشفاء بعد ذكر التسبيح بأسماء الله الحسنى . و يطلب كذلك ناشرها من الناس التجريب و الإفادة . 
علية نأمل من سماحتكم حفظكم الله توضيح الأمر و تجليته للناس ليكونوا على هُدى من امر ربهم .*
*اللجنة الدائمة تُجيب**بعد دراسة اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية و الإفتاء للإستفتاء أجابت بما يلي : 
**قال الله تعالى : " وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " ، و قال النبي صلى الله علية و سلم : " إن لله تسعة و تسعون اسما من احصاها دخل الجنة " .. و منها اسم الله الاعظم الذي إذا دُعي به اجاب و إذا سُئل به اعطى ، فاسماء الله جل و علا لا يعلم عددها إلا هو سبحانة و تعالى ، و كُلها حُسنى ، و يجب اثباتها و إثبات ما تدل علية من كمال الله و جلاله و عظمته ، و يحرم الإلحاد فيها بنفيها أو نفي شيء منها عن الله او نفي ما تدل عليه من الكمال أو نفي ما تتضمنه من صفات الله العظيمة . و من الإلحاد في اسماء الله ما زعمه المدعي كريم سيد و تلميذه و ابنه في ورقة يوزعونها على الناس من ان اسماء الله الحسنى لها طاقة شفائية لعدد ضخم من الامراض ، وأنه بواسطة اساليب القياس الدقيقة المختلفة في قياس الطاقة داخل جسم الإنسان اكتشف ان لكل اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى طاقة تحفز جهاز المناعة للعمل بكفاءة مثلى في عضو معين في جسم الإنسان ، و ان الدكتور ابراهيم كريم استطاع بواسطة تطبيق قانون الرنين أن يكتشف ان مجرد ذكر اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى يؤدي الى تحسين في مسارات الطاقة الحيوية في جسم الإنسان . و قال : و المعروف ان الفراعنة أول من درس و وضع قياسات لمسارات الطاقة الحيوية بجسم الإنسان بواسطة البندول الفرعوني . ثم ذكر جملة من اسماء الله الحسنى في جدول و زعم أن لكل اسم منها فائدة للجسم او علاج لنوع من امراض الجسم ، و وضح ذلك برسم لجسم الإنسان و وضع على كل عضو منها اسما من اسماء الله . و هذا العمل باطل لأنه من الإلحاد في اسماء الله و فيه إمتهان لها . لأن المشروع في اسماء الله دعاؤه بها كما قال تعالى : ( فادعوه بها ) و كذلك اثبات ما تتضمنه من الصفات العظيمة لله .... لأن كل اسم منها يتضمن صفة لله جل جلالة ... لا يجوزأن تُستعمل في شيء من الأشياء غير الدعاء بها ، إلا بدليل من الشرع . 

ومن يزعم بأنها تُفيد كذا و كذا أو تُعالج كذا و كذا بدون دليل من الشرع فإنه قول على الله بلا علم. . و قد قال تعالى : ( قل إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها و ما بطن و الإثم و البغي بغير الحق و ان تشركوا بالله مالم ينزل به سلطانا و أن تقولوا على الله مالا تعلمون ) . فالواجب اتلاف هذه الورقة . 

و الواجب على المذكورين و غيرهم التوبة الى الله من هذا العمل و عدم العودة إلى شيء منه مما يتعلق بالعقيدة و الاحكام الشرعية . 
و بالله التوفيق*
*قاله / سماحة مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل الشيخ*
**
*حكم العلاج بأسماء الله الحسنى
**السؤال :**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:- طالبة من طالبات جامعة أم القرى بمكة أحضرت لوالدتها ورقة مكتوب فيها أسماء الله الحسنى وكل اسم عدد معين يذكر على مكان معين**مثلا الرؤوف الرؤف تكررها 3 مرات على الألم الذي بركبتها وهكذا فما حكم ذلك نأمل منكم التوجه وجزاكم الله خيرا..علما بأننا قد قلنا للمرأة أن هذا صوفية لكنها قالت لقد وزعها لهم أشتاذ بالجامعة ونحن نطلب منك التوضيح وذكر الأدلة وجزاك الله خيرا؟* 

*الجواب :*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد :* *فقد اطلعت على النشرة المذكورة في السؤال ، وقد كثر السؤال عنها مؤخرا ، والجواب أن ما ذكر فيها لا أساس له من الصحة ، ولايصح اعتماده ، لانه عار عن الدليل ، وادعاء أن لأسماء الله تعالى خصائص ما ، بغير دليل من الوحي ، هو من قبيل التخرص بالظن بغير حق ، والتقول على الله بغير علم ، وقد قال تعالى ( قل إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والاثم والبغي بغير الحق وأن تشركوا بالله مالم ينزل به سلطانا وأن تقولوا على الله مالاتعلمون ) ، ولو كانت هذه الخصائص المزعومة بغير دليل ، من العلم النافع الذي يعرف به أثر هذه الاسماء الحسنى ، لما ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دلالة أمته عليه ، فقد دلها على كثير من المنافع المؤثرة في التداوي في بعض السور والايات ، وبعض الاذكار والكلمات ، وبعض الادولة والنباتات ، ولم يذكر شيئا عن أثر أسماء الله الحسنى ، فكيف توصل هؤلاء على معرفة ما لم يعرفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أسماء الرب سبحانه ، وهو أعلم الخلق بالله تعالى ؟! ومما يدل على أن واضع هذه الخصائص المدعاة في أسماء الله تعالى الحسنى على غير علم بالشرع ، أن من هذه الأسماء ما قرر العلماء أنه لايقال منفردا مثل الخافض و الرافع فإنهما اسمان لايقالان إلا مقترنان لان كل منهما منفردا لايحصل به كمال المعنى المقصود بأسماء الله الحسنى ، كما أن في وضع أسماء الله تعالى في هذا الوضع مخالفة لم يجب من التوقير والتعظيم لها ، فيكف يقال إن اسم الله تعالى الرشيد لمرض لبروستاته ، والهادي لمرض لمثانة ، والرؤوف لمرض القولون ، والخافض لضغط الدم وهكذا ، فتجعل أسماء الله تعالى مثل أدوية الصيدلية توزع على الاعضاء الانسانية بغير علم ولاهدى ولاكتاب منير ، تعالى الله عما علوا كبيرا يقول الظالمون ، سبحانه وتقدس عما يصفه المتخرصون ، فالواجب التحذير من هذه النشرة ، وبيان أنه لايجوز اعتمادها إذ لادليل عليها ، مع ما فيها من المخالفات الشرعية التي بيّناها والله أعلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء مبتدع يُتناقل عبر البريد* 
*وقع في يدي دعاء طويل حيث سُئلت عنه
فرأيت أنه من الأدعية المبتدعة التي امتلأت بالبدع
ثم لما بحثت عنه تبين لي أن مصدره في الأصل كُتب الرافضة .

**وهذا نص المنشور :*
*قيل إن جبريل عليه السلام والإكرام : أتى النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) فقال يا محمد ، السلام يقرئك السلام ، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام ، وقد أوهبك هذا .الدعاء الشريف يا محمد ، ما من عبد يدعو بهذا الدعاء وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحار ، وعدد أوراق الأشجار ، و قطر الأمطار ، بوزن السماوات والأرضيين ، إلا غفر الله تعالى ذلك كله له يا محمد ، هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش ، ومكتوب على حيطان الجنة وأبوابها .، وجميع ما فيها أنا يا محمد أنزل بالوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به ، وبهذا الدعاء تفتح أبواب .الجنة يوم القيامة ، وما من ملك مقرب إلا تقرب إلى ربه ببركته ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء أمن من عذاب القبر ، ومن الطعن والطاعون وينصر ببركته .على أعدائه يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء تكون يدك في يده يوم القيامة ، ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء يكون وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر عند تمامها ، والخلق يوم عر صات القيامة ينظرون إليه نبي من الأنبياء يا محمد ، من صام يوماً واحداً وقرأ هذا الدعاء ليلة الجمعة أو يوم الجمعة أو في أي وقت كان ، أقوم على قبره ومعي براق من نور – عليه سرج من ياقوت أحمر ، فتقول الملائكة : يا إله السماوات والأرض ، من هذا العبد – فيجيبهم النداء ، يا ملائكتي هذا عبد من عبيدي قرأ الدعاء في عمره مرة واحدة . ثم ينادى المنادى من قبل الله تعالى أن اصرفوه إلى جوار إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام وجوار محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) يا محمد ، ما من عبد قرأ هذا الدعاء إلا غفرت ذنوبه ولو كانت عدد نجوم السماء ومثل الرمل والحصى ، وقطر الأمطار ، وورق الأشجار ، ووزن الجبال ، وعدد ريش الطيور ، وعدد الخلائق الأحياء والأموات ، وعدد الوحوش والدواب ، يغفر الله تعالى ذلك كله ، ولو صارت البحار مداداً ، والأشجار أقلاماً ، والإنس والجن والملائكة ، وخلق الأولين والآخرين يكتبون إلى يوم القيامة لفنى المداد وتكسرت الأقلام ، ولا يقدرون على حصر ثواب هذا الدعاء. 
وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله تعالى عنه ، بهذا الدعاء ظهر الإسلام والإيمان وقال عثمان بن عفان رضى الله تعالى عنه ، نسيت القرآن مراراً كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة هذا الدعاء وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالى عنه . كلما أردت أن أنظر إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في المنام ، أقرأ هذا الدعاء وقال سيدنا على بن أبى طالب كرم الله وجهه ورضي عنه ، كلما أشرع في الجهاد ، أقرأ هذا الدعاء وكان الله تعالى ينصرني على الكفار ببركة هذا الدعاء ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً ، شفاه الله تعال أو كان فقيراً أغناه الله تعالى ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان به هم أو غم زال عنه ، وإن كان في سجن وأكثر من قراءته خلصه الله تعالى ويكون آمنا شر الشيطان ، وجور السلطان قال سيدنا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : قال لي جبريل يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت ، لأن فيه أسم الله الأعظم وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء وعلمه للمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله وتكون روحه مع أرواح الشهداء ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعد الله تعالى له من النعيم المقيم . فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً كثيراً إن شاء الله تعالى فنسأل الله تعالى الإعانة على قراءته ، وأن يوفقنا والمسلمين لطاعته ، إنه على ما يشاء قدير والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين إلى يوم الدين .*
*الدعاء**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين لا إله إلا الله ، ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد يحيى ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض ، يا عماد السماوات والأرض ، يا جبار السماوات والأرض ، يا ديان السماوات والأرض ، يا وارث السماوات الأرض ، يا مالك السماوات والأرض ، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض ، يا عالم السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض ، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة اللهم إني أسألك ، أن لك الحمد . لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان ، بديع السماوات والأرض ، ذو الجلال والإكرام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا . أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ، وأن الجنة حق ، والنار حق ، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها ، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله ، ولا رازق غيره الله أكبر ليس كمثله شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي . بركة تطهر بها قلبي ، وتكشف بها كربى ، وتغفر بها ذنبي ، وتصلح بها أمري ، وتغنى بها فقرى ، وتذهب بها شرى ، وتكشف بها همي وغمى ، وتشفى بها سقمي ، وتقضى بها ديني ، وتجلو بها حزني ، وتجمع بها شملي ، وتبيض بها وجهي يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم إليك مددت يدي ، وفيها عندك عظمت رغبتي ، فاقبل توبتي ، وارحم ضعف قوتي ، واغفر خطيئتي ، واقبل معذرتي ، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً ، وإلى كل خير سبيلاً . برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت ، ولا معطى لما منعت ، ولا مانع لما أعطيت ، ولا باسط لما قبضت ، ولا مقدم لما أخرت ، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل ، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل وأنت المنيع فلا ترام ، وأنت المجير فلا تضام وأنت على كل شئ قدير اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك ، وسبوغ نعمتك ، وشمول عافيتك ، وجزيل عطائك ، ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي ، ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي ، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عنى برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك . . ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك اللهم أنى أسألك يا فارج الهم ، ويا كاشف الغم ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا رحمن الدنيا ، يا رحيم الآخرة ، ارحمني برحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمة من سواك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لك أسلمت ، وبك آمنت ، وعليك توكلت ، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت ، وما أسررت ، وما أعلنت ، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر ، لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن ، عليك توكلت ، وأنت رب العرش العظيم اللهم آت نفسي تقواها ، وزكها يا خير من زكاها ، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير ، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل ، لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقياً ، وكن بي رءوفاً رحيماً يا خير المسئولين ، يا أكرم المعطين ، يا رب العالمين اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وعزرائيل ، اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ، ووفقني لما تحب وترضى ، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة ، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني ، وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً ، وحافظاً ونصيراً آمين يا رب العالمين اللهم استر عورتي ، وأقل عثرتي واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي ، ومن يميني وعن شمالي ، ومن فوقى ومن تحتي ولا تجعلني من الغافلين . اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء ومنازل الشهداء ، وعيش السعداء والنصر على الأعداء ، ومرافقة الأنبياء والفوز بالجنة ، والنجاة من النار يا رب العالمين اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك ، وإبراهيم خليلك ، وموسى كليمك ، وعيسى نجيك وروحك ، وبتوراة موسي ، وإنجيل عيسي ، وزابور داود ، وفرقان محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، وبكل حي أوحيته أو قضاء قضيته ، أو سائل أعطيته ، أو غني أغنيته ، أو ضال هديته ، أسألك باسمك الطهر الطاهر الأحد الصمد المتر القادر المقتدر ، أن ترزقني بحفظ القرآن والعلم النافع وتخلطه بلحمي ودمي وسمعي وبصري ، وتستعمل به جسدي ، وجوارحي وبدني ما أبقيتني بحولك وقوتك ، يا رب العالمين .سبحان الذي تقدس عن الأشياء ذاته ، ونزه عن مشابهة الأمثال صفاته ، واحد لا من قله ، وموجود لا من علة ، بالبر معروف ، و بالإحسان موصوف ، معروف بلا غاية ، وموصوف بلا نهاية ، أول بلا ابتداء ، وآخر بلا انقضاء ، ولا ينسب إليه البنون ولا يفنيه تداول الأوقات ، ولا توهنه السنون ، كل المخلوقات قهر عظمته ، وأمره بين الكاف والنون ، بذكره أنس المخلصون ، وبرؤيته تقر العيون ، وبتوحيده أبتهج الموحدون ، هدى أهل طاعته إلى صراطه المستقيم وأباح أهل محبته جنات النعيم وعلم عدد أنفاس مخلوقاته بعلمه القديم ، ويرى حركات أرجل النمل في جنح الليل البهيم ، ويسبحه الطير في وكره ، ويمجده الوحش في قفره محيط بعمل العبد سره وجهره ، وكفيل للمؤمنين بتأييده ونصره ، وتطمئن القلوب المجلة بذكره وكشف ضره ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره ، أحاط بكل ش! ئ علماً ، وغفر ذنوب المسلمين كرماً وحلماً ، ليس كمثله شئ ، وهو السميع البصير .اللهم اكفنا السوء بما شئت ، وكيف شئت ، إنك على ما تشاء قدير ، يا نعم المولى ويا نعم النصير ، غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، سبحانك لا نحصى ثناء عليك كما أثنيت على نفسك جل وجهك ، وعز جاهك ، يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ، ويحكم ما يريد بعزته ، يا حي يا قيوم ، يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام .لا إله إلا الله برحمتك نستعين يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم ا إله إلا أنتبجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ارزقنا. فإنك خير الرازقين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) استرنا. يا خير الساترين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أيقظنا. يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أصلحنا. يا من أصلح الصالحين يا قرة عين العابدين لا إله إلا أنت عدد ما رددت وسبحان الله عدد ما سبح به جميع خلقه سبحان من هو محتجب عن كل عين سبحان من هو عالم بما في جوف البحار.سبحان من هو مدبر الأمور سبحان من هو باعث من في القبور سبحان من ليس له شريك ولا نظير ، ولا وزير ، وهو على كل شئ قدير اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد واجعلنا على الإسلام ثابتين ، ولفرائضك مؤدين وبسنة نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) متمسكين ، وعلى الصلاة محافظين ، وللزكاة فاعلين ، ولرضاك مبتغين ، وبقضائك راضين ، وإليك راغبين ، يا حي يا قيوم ، إنك جواد كريم ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين لا إله إلا أنت راحم المساكين ، ومعين الضعفاء ، ومثيب الشاكرين الحمد لله جبار السماوات . عالم الخفيات . منزل البركات . قابل التو بات . مفرج الكربات . كريم مجيد اللهم اجعل النور النافع في قلبي وبصري ، والشياطين منهزمين عنى ، والصالحين قرنائي ، والعلماء أصفيائي ، والجنة مأواي والفوز نجاتي . برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم إني أصبحت وأمسيت ، في ذمتك وجوارك وكنفك وعياذ وأمنك وعافيتك ومعافاتك ، على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص وملة إبراهيم عليه السلام ودين محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) الحمد لله حمداً يكون عليه تمام الشكر بما أنعمت علينا الحمد لله الواحد القهار ، العزيز الجبار ، الرحيم الغفار ، لا تخفى عليه الأسرار ولا تدركه الأبصار وكل شئ عنده بمقدار اللهم اجعل صباحنا خير صباح ، ومساءنا خير مساء وأعذنا من كل ذنب لا إله إلا أنت . بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) تب علينا لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجى المؤمنين اللهم يا كبير فوق كل كبير ، يا سميع يا بصير ، يا من لا شريك له ولا وزير ، يا خالق السماوات والأرضيين . والشمس والقمر المنير يا عصمة البائس الخائف المستجير ، ويا رازق الطفل الصغير يا جابر العظم الكسير ويا قاصم كل جبار عنيد ، أسألك وأدعوك دعاء المضطر الضرير وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك ، ومفاتح الرحمة من كتابك الكريم وبأسمائك الحسنى وأسرارها المتصلة ، أن تغفر لي برحمتك وترحمني وتسترني وتكشف همي وغمى وتغفر لي ذنوبي وترزقني توبة خالصة وعلماً نافعاً ويقيناً صادقاً وأن ترزقني حسن الخاتمة وأن تكفيني شر الدنيا والآخرة وأن تفرج عنى كل ضيق وشدة وأن تختم بالصالحات أعمالنا وتقضى حوائجنا يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد نبي الرحمة وكاشف الغمة وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً والحمد لله رب العالمين . تم الدعاء والحمد لله*
*لو لم يُكتب ( تم الدعاء والحمد لله ) لما علم أحد أنه انتهى !!

**لما رأيت هذا الدعاء يُتناقل عبر البريد ، ورأيت من أفرد له صفحات على الشبكة ، أحببت أن أُنبّه على تلك الملحوظات الواردة في الدعاء .
**من الملحوظات على هذا الدعاء :
1 -** قوله : ( قال لي جبريل : يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت )
وهذا لا يُمكن أن يكون ؛ لأنه يتنافى مع قضاء الله وقدره الشرعي والكوني .*
*2 –** تسمية ملك الموت عزرائيل ، وهذا لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
بل إن الله سماه ( ملك الموت ) .*
*3 - السؤال بالأنبياء والكتب السماوية : ( اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك ، وإبراهيم خليلك ، وموسى كليمك ، وعيسى نجيك وروحك ، وبتوراة موسي ، وإنجيل عيسي ، وزبور داود ، وفرقان محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، وبكل حي أوحيته )*
*4 -** السؤال بالقضاء وبالمخلوقين : ( أو قضاء قضيته ، أو سائل أعطيته ، أو غني أغنيته ، أو ضال هديته ، أسألك باسمك الطهر الطاهر الأحد الصمد المتر ) .
ولا أدري ما المقصود ب ( المتر ) فهي هكذا وردت في المنشور !*
*5 –** السؤال بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا من الأدعية البدعية .
( يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم ا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ارزقنا. فإنك خير الرازقين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) استرنا. يا خير الساترين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أيقظنا. يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين لا إله إلا أنت بجاه محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أصلحنا ) .
فلا يجوز السؤال بجاه الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، ولا بحقّ السائلين .
وإنما يُدعى رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وبصفاته العُلى ، ويُتوسّل إليه بالأعمال الصالحة .*
*6 –** قوله في آخره في وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( وكاشف الغمة ) ، وهذا إطراء وغلو لا يرضاه عليه الصلاة والسلام .
فقد قال : لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم ، فإنما أنا عبده ، فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله . رواه البخاري .
والإطراء هو لمدح بالباطل ، بأن يُضاف على الممدوح بعض صفات الله عز وجل .

مع أن هذا الدعاء بطوله يُنسي الداعي أنه يدعو ، فهو لن يُحفظ بل سوف يُقرأ قراءة .
مع ما فيه من ملحوظات ومبالغات .

فليحذر من ينقل هذا الدعاء أو من يُرسله عبر البريد أو من يُنشئ له صفحات خاصة على الشبكة أن يكون ممن كذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنسبته هذا الدعاء إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : مَنْ حدّث عني بحديث يُرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذِبَيْن . رواه مسلم في المقدمة .
وضُبطت ( يَرى ) و ( يُرى )
و (الكاذِبَيْن ) و ( الكاذِبِين )

وتواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : من كذب عليّ متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار . 

والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلى وأعلم .* *كتبه
عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن صالح السحيم
* *
*
*حديث: يا محمد هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش...مكذوب*

 *السؤال:**ما مدى صحة نسبةهذا الدعاء الذي قيل إن جبريل أتى به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان من ضمن ما قاله له في سياق الترغيب فيه:-
يامحمد ما من عبد يدعو بهذا الدعاء وتكون خطاياه مثل أمواج البحر وعدد أوراق الشجر وقطر الأمطار وبوزن السموات والأراضين إلا غفر الله له ذلك.
يا محمد هذا الدعاء مكتوب حول العرش ومكتوب على حيطان الجنة وأبوابها وجميع ما فيها، يا محمد أنزل الوحي ببركة هذا الدعاء وأصعد به ...
وأول هذا الدعاء الطويل هو : لا إله إلاَّ الله الملك الحق المبين لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين.....إلى آخره*

*الفتوى: 

**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فهذا الدعاء الطويل لم نقف عليه في شيء من كتب السنة، وما فيه من الركاكة والمبالغة والخطأ دليل واضح على أنه حديث مكذوب مخترع.
وأعظم ما فيه الجرأة على الله تعالى، والإخبار بأنه دعاء مكتوب حول العرش وعلى حيطان الجنة وأبوابها وجميع ما فيها، وأن جبريل ينزل ببركته وبه تفتح أبواب الجنة.
وهذا كذب ظاهر، وافتراء على الله عز وجل، ومافيه من الأدعية المتفرقة لا تصلح للجنة، ولا يناسب ذكرها فيها قطعاً. ومما اشتمل عليه من الباطل:
1- قوله: اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد وإبراهيم وموسى إلخ ،
ومنه قوله: أغننا بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا توسل مبتدع لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أحد من الصحابة، فضلاً عن أن يكون مكتوباً حول العرش أو على أبواب الجنة وكل ما فيها.
ولم يكتف هذا المخترع بالتوسل بذوات الأنبياء، بل تعدى ذلك إلى التوسل بكل حي وسائل وغني وخالي!!! 
2- قوله: وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك، وهذا مختلف في الدعاء به قال الإمام أبو حنيفة رحمه الله لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدعو الله إلا به، وأكره أن يقول: بمعاقد العز من عرشك وبحق خلقك .
ويقال: مقاعد العز، قال في الهداية: ولا ريب في كراهية الثانية لأنه من العقود، وكذا الأولى. 
3- قوله: و عزرائيل، ولم يثبت تسمية ملك الموت بعزرائيل في شيء من الأحاديث الصحيحة 
4- ما فيه من سوء الأدب مع الله ، كقوله: أنت الحليم فلا تعجل وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل، سواء كانت (لا) ناهية يراد بها السؤال هنا، أو كانت نافية، على جهة الإخبار عن الله بذلك، فإن نهج القرآن الإجمال في النفي والتفصيل في الإثبات، وليس من الأدب أن يقال عن الله تعالى: إنه لا يعجل ولا يبخل ولا يذل ولا يرام ولا يضام ولا ولا... إلى آخره من النقائص المنفية، بل يقال:هو القدوس السلام الحليم الكريم العزيز سبحانه وتعالى.
5- ما فيه من سوء الأدب مع الخليفة الراشد عثمان رضي الله عنه، والزعم أنه نسي القرآن مراراً كثيرة، وهذا مما لا يصح نسبته إلى هذا الصحابي الكبير بهذا الدعاء المخترع.
والحاصل أن هذا الدعاء ملفق من مجموع أدعية ثابتة وأخرى مخترعة لا حرج في الدعاء بها، وفيه ما هو مشتمل على محذور كما سبق، ومنه ما هو ثناء يستعمله المؤلفون في كتب العقائد وغيرها.
فالحذر الحذر من نسبة ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو جبريل عليه السلام، أو التصديق بما فيه من الوعود والأماني والأعطيات المبالغ فيها .
ونسأل الله تعالى أن يقي المسلمين شر هؤلاء الكذابين الأفاكين الذين يصرفون الناس عما هو ثابت من الأدعية والأذكار إلى ماهو محدث مخترع، ينسبونه إلى الله كذباً وزوراً .
والله أعلم.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أستحلفك بالله أن ترسل هذه الرسالة
السؤال:أفيدوني بارك الله فيكمالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحبتي في الله .. تصلنا رسائل عبر البريد من حين إلى أخر ..
عندما تفتح البريد تجد المرسل يستحلفك بالله أن تقرأ الرسالة وترسلها لجميع أصدقائك .
هل هذا العمل جائز؟ نريد الإفادة ..
وصلني ما يلي أحبتي ..قول معايوالله العظيم اني أقرا هذا الايميل وسأرسله لكل اصدقائي
انت حلفت ولازم تقراه
هو مش طويل ...
المهم ...
قول معاي
سبحان اللهسبحاان اللهسبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
سبحان الله
خسرت شي ؟؟؟؟
والآن مره ثانيه قول ...
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
استغفر الله العظيم
أبشر أخي الطيب...
فإن الله يفرح بتوبة عبده ...
اذا دعنا معا نتوب اليه قبل فوات الاوان ....
شكرا لك ...ولقرائتك لهذه الرساله ,...
ولا تنسى انك حلفت ..
انك ترسلها لكل اصدقائك ....
ولا تنسوني بالدعاء
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
قلها باخلاص
ربما تنجح في الحصول على شفاعة الرسول لك ....
بالحقيقة أحس بالثقل عندما يستحلفني أحد بقرائتها وإرسالها لغيري وبنفس الوقت أحس بالذنب إن لم أرسلها وخاصة إن كان ذلك الأمر جائزاً .
وشكرا

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا شك أن هذا من العبث !
كما أنه من باب إلزام الناس بما لم يُلزمهم به الله
واستحلاف الآخرين بهذه الطريقة لا يجوز
ومجرّد قراءة الإنسان الحلف أو اليمين لا ينعقد يمينه ؛ لأن اليمين التي تنعقد هي ما عُقِد عليها القلب ، لقوله تعالى : ( لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ ) .
ولا يلزم الإنسان إذا وصله مثل هذا الحلف أن يحلف ولا أن يقول أو يتلفّظ ، فمجرد قراءة اليمين لا تعقدها ولا تكفي النية في اليمين بل لا بُدّ فيها من عقد القلب مع نُطق اللسان .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم



أنت حلفت ولازم تقرأه 
السؤال:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

لقد نشر هذا الكلام في احد المنتديات 

واتمنى منكم مساعدتي على انكار المنكر ياشيخ 

هل هو صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهو كالتااااالي :: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والحمد لله رب العالمين

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وال بيته و أصحابه أجمعين

يا رب ، لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك

سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضى نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته .. 

اقسم بالله العظيم اني سأقرا هذا وسأرسله لمعارفي 
أنت حلفت ولازم تقرأه 

هو مش طويل ... 

المهم ... 

قول معاي

سبحان الله

سبحان اللهسبحان الله

سبحان الله

سبحان الله

سبحان الله

سبحان الله

سبحان الله

سبحان الله

سبحان الله

خسرت حاجه ؟؟؟؟

والآن مره ثانيه قول

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

استغفر الله العظيم

أبشر أخي الطيب... 

فإن الله يفرح بتوبة عبده ... 

اذا دعنا معا نتوب اليه قبل فوات الاوان .... 

شكرا لك ..ولقرائتك لهذه الرساله ,... 

ولا تنسى انك حلفت .. 

انك سترسلها لمعارفك .... 

ولا تنسوني بالدعاء 

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

قلها باخلاص 

ربما تنجح في الحصول على شفاعة الرسول لك 

اذا كان نشرها سيرهقك فلا تنشرها 

فلن تستحق اخذ ثوابها لان ثوابها عظيم

الله لا إلَه إلا هُو الحَيُّ القَيّومُ يعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء وهو على كل شيئ قدير

تخيل أنك عندما قرأتها حصلت على 580 حسنة وحصلت أنا كذلك على 580 حسنة 

أليس من السهل الحصول على هذا الأجر العظيم! 

يارَبْ سَاعدْني عَلى أن أقول كَلمة الحَقّ في وَجْه الأقويَاء وأن لا أقول البَاطل لأكْسبْ تَصْفيق الضعَفاء وَأن أرَى الناحَية الأخرْى مِنَ الصّوَرة وَلا تتركنْي أتّهِم خصْومي بِأنّهمْ خَونه لأنهّم اخْتلفوا 
مَعي في الرأي يارَبْ إذا أعطيتني مَالاً فلا تأخذ سَعادتي وإذا أعَطيتني قوّة فلا تأخذ عّقليْ وإذا أعَطيتني نجَاحاً فلا تأخذ تَواضعْي وإذا أعطيتني تواضعاً فلا تأخذ اعتزازي بِكرامتي يارَبْ عَلمّنْي أنْ أحبّ النَاسْ كَما أحبّ نَفسْي وَعَلّمني أنْ أحَاسِبْ نَفسْي كَما أحَاسِبْ النَاسْ وَعَلّمنْي أنْ التسَامح هَو أكْبَر مَراتب القوّة وَأنّ حبّ الانتقام هَو أولْ مَظاهِر الضعْفَ. يارَبْ لا تدعني أصَاب بِالغرور إذا نَجَحْت وَلا باليأس إذا فْشلت بَل ذكّرني دائِماً أن الفَشَل هَو التجَارب التي تسْبِق النّجَاح. يارَبْ إذا جَرَّدتني مِن المال فاتركْ لي الأمل وَإذا جَرّدتني مِنَ النجَّاح فاترك لي قوّة العِنَاد حَتّى أتغلب عَلى الفَشل وَإذا جَرّدتني مَن نعْمة الصَّحة فاترك لي نعمة الإيمان. يارَبْ إذا أسَأت إلى الناس فَاعْطِني شجَاعَة الاعتذار وإذا أسَاء لي النَّاس فاعْطِنْي شجَاعَة العَفْوَ وإذا نَسيْتك يَارَبّ أرجو أن لا تنسَاني مَنْ عَفوِك وَحْلمك فأنت العَظيْم القَهّار القَادِرْ عَلى كُلّ شيء.. بسم الله 
الرحمن الرحيم أخي المسلم - أختي المسلمة أرسل الدعاء إلى أصدقائك وإجعلها حسنه جاريه فيجزيك الله عز وجل خيراً ومغفرتاً وثواباً عظيما وتأخذ أجراً على كل من تصله الرساله بعدك ويضع عملك هذا في ميزانك يوم الحساب ودعو لمن أرسل لكم هذه الرساله بالخير جزاكم الله خيراًالآن ممكن تقرأ وردك من القرآن وأنت أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر
وان تحفظ من كتاب الله مع معرفة نسبة ما أتممت حفظه

:: نفس صفحة المصحف ::

http://quran.muslim-web.com/

موقع ممتاز جدا للقرآن الكريم

فيه خدمات كثيرة منها
البحث والتفسير للكثير من المفسرين والقراءة للكثير من 
القراء المشهورين
وفيه طريقة ذكية لحفظ والقرآن
والكثير جداً من الأشياء الأخرى المفيدة والجميلة جداً
جزا الله من قام عليه الجنة

أرجوك لا تبخل في نشره إنه لو تعلم قد يكون

أفضل ما أرسلته في حياتك

لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه

كن من خير أمة الرسول المصطفى عليه وآله أفضل الصلاة والتسليم

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما يليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 

اللهم ان لك صفوة تدخلهم الجنة من غير حساب ولا عقاب
فاجعل قاريء الرسالة منهم

اللهم أغفر لي ولوالدتى و لاهلى والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات يوم يقوم الحساب.

اللهم اجعل قارئ وناشر هذه الرسالة من عتقائك
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

للأسف الشديد انتشر مثل هذا الكلام أو قريبا منه في المنتديات ، وحتى في رسائل الجوال .
وأصبح البعض يلزم الآخرين ببعض اللوازم الشرعية الباطلة ، مثل قراءة الأذكار
ونقل الفوائد للغير عن طريق معاهدة النفس على ذلك .
ولاشك أن في هذا سلوكاً لغير شرع الله تعالى ، فإن الله تعالى لم يلزم الناس بما ألزموهم به

بل إن خطاب الشارع الحكيم هو تحبيب الناس للذكر وبيان أجره ولا يوجد أي دليل حسب علمي يجيز لأحد من الناس أن يأخذ العهد والميثاق على أحد في عبادة ، وذلك لأمور :
1- أن فيه إلزاماً لأمر لم يجعله الله واجباً .
2- أن فيه تجنياً على نصوص الشرع التي لم ترد بمثل هذه الصيغ .
3- أن فيه تكليفاً للناس بما لم يكلفوا به ، وهذا قد يتسبب بضيق الناس من العبادات والأذكار ، فيقولوها على أنها
دين فقط ، فتكون بمثابة نطق باللسان دون أن يكون للقلب أي تأثر بذلك .

والأظهر أن الكلام السابق بدعة في الدين يأثم قائلها ، ويجب عليه التوبة إلى الله تعالى ، والتراجع عن كلامه في نفس الموضع ، والتحذير منه .
والواجب الحذر من سلوك هذه الطرق فإنها طريق أهل البدع والخرافات الذين أدخل عليهم الشيطان من الطرق الشيء الكثير .حتى استبدلوا شرع بما يحسنه لهم الشيطان ونفوسهم الأمارة بالسوء .

أرجو نشر هذا الكلام لمن كان قادراً على ذلك .

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم
الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اقرأها كاملة -* *وأنا متأكد أنك سوف تستفيد*
*ما صحة هذه الأحاديث ؟!!! أفيدوني**السؤال:*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وربكاته :*
*قبل أن أكتب أي موضوع أو أن أنشر شيئاً أحب أن أكون على بينة منه ومن صحته فلذلك لجأت إليكم بعد الله ياشيخ عبدالرحمن - حفظك الله -*
*الأحاديث قدسية وهي :*
*يقول الله عز وجل ما غضبت على أحد كغضبى على عبد أتى معصية فتعاظمت عليه فى جنب عفوى*

*أوحى الله لداود*
*" يا داود لو يعلم المدبرون عنى شوقى لعودتهم ورغبتى فى توبتهم لذابو شوقا الى*
*يا داود هذه رغبتى فى المدبرين عنى فكيف محبتى فى المقبلين على*

*يقول الله عز وجل*
*"إنى لأجدنى أستحى من عبدى يرفع الى يديه يقول يارب يارب فأردهما فتقول الملائكة الى هنا إنه ليس أهلا لتغفر له فأقول ولكنى أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة أشهدكم إنى قد غفرت لعبدى"*

*"جاء فى الحديث: إنه إذا رفع العبد يديه للسماء وهو عاصى فيقول يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها فى الرابعة فيقول الله عز وجل الى متى تحجبون صوت عبدى عنى؟؟؟ لبيك عبدى لبيك عبدى لبيك عبدى لبيك عبدى*

*جاء فى الحديث إنه عند معصية آدم فى الجنة ناداه الله*
*"ي آدم لا تجزع من قولى لك "أخرج منها" فلك خلقتها ولكن انزل الى الارض وذل نفسك من أجلى وانكسر فى حبى حتى إذا زاد شوقك الى واليها تعالى لأدخلك اليها مرة أخرى*
*يا آدم كنت تتمنى ان أعصمك؟ قال آدم نعم*
*فقال: "يا آدم إذا عصمتك وعصمت بنيك فعلى من أجود برحمتى*
*وعلى من أتفضل بكرمى، وعلى من أتودد، وعلى من أغفر*
*يا آدم ذنب تذل به الينا أحب الينا من طاعة تراءى بها علينا*
*يا آدم أنين المذنبين أحب الينا من تسبيح المرائيين*
*______________*
*أما هذا فحديث نبوي :*
*"جاء أعرابى الى رسول الله فقال له يارسول الله " من يحاسب الخلق يوم القيامة؟ " فقال الرسول "الله" فقال الأعرابى: بنفسه؟؟ فقال النبى: بنفسه فضحك الأعرابى وقال: اللهم لك الحمد. فقال النبى: لما الابتسام يا أعرابى؟ فقال: يا رسول الله إن الكريم إذا قدر عفى إذا حاسب سامح قال النبى: فقه الأعرابى".*

*نأسف على الاطالة ... ولكن :*
*( فاسئلوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون ) .......*
*وجزيتم خيراً .
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أعانك الله*
*1 - الحديث أورده المناوي في الاتحافات السنية بالأحاديث القدسية وقال : رواه الرافعي عن ناجية بن محمد بن المنتجع عن جده .*
*وأورده الديلمي في مسند الفردوس عن المنتجع .*
*وأبو نعيم في الحلية عن وهب بن مُنبّه عن بعض أنبياء بني إسرائيل .*
*وأورده عن أبي سليمان الداراني قال : قرأت في بعض الكتب ، فذكره مطوّلاً .*
*ولا أظنه يصحّ رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*2 - وهذا كسابقه مما يُروى عن بني إسرائيل .*
*3 - هذا الحديث لم أره إلا في نوادر الأصول في أحاديث الرسول للحكيم الترمذي .*
*وهو دون سند عنده .*
*4 - لم أقف عليه .*
*5 - لم أقف عليه .*
* 6 - رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان ثم قال : تفرد به محمد بن زكريا الغلابي عن عبيد الله بن محمد بن عائشة والغلابي متروك . اه .*
*فعلى هذا يكون الحديث أقرب إلى الوضع منه إلى الصحة .*
*و " الغلابي " هذا متكلّم فيه ، مختلف فيه .*
*من أجل ذلك لم أحكم بوضع الحديث .*
*والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

**
*75941 - قال الله عز وجل : إني والجن والإنس في نبأ عظيم أخلق ويعبد غيري ، وأرزق ويشكر غيري*
*الراوي: أبو الدرداء - خلاصة الدرجة: ضعيف - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2371*

 
**

*درجة حديث ( يا داود لو يعلم المدبرون عني** .....**)*

*السؤال** :* *بسم الله الرحمنالرحيم**أود أن أسأل عن الحديث القدسي التالي هل هو صحيح أم لا، (أوحى اللهإلى داود عليه السلام فقال: يا داود لو يعلم المدبرون عني انتظاري لهم ورفقي بهموشوقي إلى ترك معاصيهم لماتوا شوقا إلي ولتقطعت أوصالهم لمحبتي يا داود هذه إرادتيبالمدبرين عني فكيف بالمقبلين علي)، إن كان هذا الحديث صحيحا هل يوجد حديث قدسي آخرقريب أو مشابه له في المعنى؟ ولكم الشكر**.* *الفتوى**:* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد**: 

فالحديث المذكور ذكره الغزالي في إحياء علوم الدين في أخبار داود عليه السلام، ولم يذكر له سنداً، ولم يعلق عليه الحافظ العراقي في تخريج ما في الإحياء من الأخبار، ولعله مأخوذ من الإسرائيليات: لأننا لم نجد له ذكراً فيما اطلعنا عليه من المراجع**. 

ويغني عنه ما جاء في الصحيحين وغيرهما واللفظ لمسلم، عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لله أشد فرجاً بتوبة عبده حين يتوب إليه من أحدكم كان على راحلته بأرض فلاة فانفلتت منه وعليها طعامه وشرابه فأيس منها فأتى شجرة فاضطجع في ظلها قد أيس من راحلته فبينما هو كذلك إذا هو بها قائمة عنده فأخذ بخطامها ثم قال من شدة الفرح: اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربك. أخطأ من شدة الفرح**. 

وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث قدسي: يا ابن آدم لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء ثم استغفرتني غفرت لك ولا أبالي.... الحديث رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني، وما جاء في هذا المعنى من الأحاديث كثير**.

والله أعلم**. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

**
*رتبة حديث "إذا رفع العبد يديه للسماء وهو عاص.."
**السؤال:* 
*إخواني الأعزاء ما تخريج هذا الحديث وإذا كان صحيحا أم موضوعا وبارك الله فيكم: يقول الله تعالى: إني لأجدني أستحي من عبدي يرفع يديه ويقول يا رب يا رب فأردهما، فتقول الملائكة: إنه ليس أهلا لتغفر له فأقول: ولكني أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لعبدي. جاء في الحديث: أنه إذا رفع العبد يديه للسماء وهو عاص فيقول يا رب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها يا رب فتحجب الملائكة صوتة فيكررها في الرابعة فيقول الله عز وجل: إلى متى تحجبون صوت عبدي عني لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي*
*ابن آدم خلقتك بيدي وربيتك بنعمتي وأنت تخالفني وتعصاني فإذا رجعت إلي تبت عليك فمن أين تجد إلها مثلي وأنا الغفور الرحيم عبدي أخرجتك من العدم إلى الوجود وجعلت لك السمع والبصر والعقل، عبدي أسترك ولا تخشاني أذكرك وأنت تنساني أستحي منك وأنت لا تستحي مني من أعظم مني جوداً ومن ذا الذي يقرع بابي فلم أفتح له من ذا الذي يسألني ولم أعطه أبخيل أنا فيبخل علي عبدي. جاء في الحديث: أنه عند معصية آدم في الجنة ناداه الله يا آدم لا تجزع من قولي لك اخرج منها فلك خلقتها ولكن انزل إلى الأرض وذل نفسك من أجلي وأن**ر في حبي حتى إذا زاد شوقك إلي وإليها تعال لأدخلك إليها مرة أخرى، يا آدم كنت تتمنى أن أعصمك؟ فقال: آدم نعم، فقال: يا آدم إن عصمتك وعصمت بنيك فعلى من أجود برحمتي وعلى من أتفضل بكرمي وعلى من أتودد وعلى من أغفر يا آدم ذنب تذل به إلينا أحب إلينا من طاعة ترائي بها علينا، يا آدم آنين المذنبين أحب إلينا من تسبيح المرائين؟
**الفتوى :*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:*
*فإن الحديث الأول أخرج بعضه الحكيم الترمذي في نوادر الأصول، كما أخرج بعضه أو جملا منه الديلمي في الفردوس، وكلاهما عن أنس رضي الله عنه، ويوجد بعضه أو قريباً منه في الإحياء للغزالي، ولم نقف على من تكلم على سنده بتصحيح أو تضعيف، ولكن هذه الكتب مظنة للحديث الضعيف، كما قال علماء الحديث.*
*قال الشيخ سيدي عبد الله الشنقيطي في طلعة الأنوار اختصار ألفية الحافظ العراقي في علوم الحديث:*
*وما نمي بعق وعد وخط وكرْ  **** ومسند الفردوس ضعفه شُهِرْ*
*كذا نوادر الأصول وزد     ****     للحاكم التاريخ ولتجتهد*
*وقد رمز بعق: للعقيلي، وبعد: لابن عدي، وبخط: للخطيب البغدادي، وبكر: لابن عساكر*
*وأما الحديث عن معصية آدم في الجنة فلم نقف على من أخرجه، وقد ذكره ابن القيم - بألفاظ قريبة مما ذكر- في مدارج السالكين ولم ينسبه لأحد, بل نسبه للسان الحال فأبهم القائل وركب الفعل للمجهول فقال: ... كما قيل بلسان الحال في قصة آدم... وقال قبل ذلك: ربما يكون الذنب بمنزلة شرب الدواء ليستخرج به الداء العضال كما قيل بلسان الحال.... فلو كان حديثاً لنسبه ابن القيم إلى الحديث.*
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم محاسبة النفس على صيغة جدول*
*السؤال:*
*هل يجوز وضع جدول على صيغة أسئلة مقسمة على عدد أيام الشهر؟*
*الجواب:*
*هل صليت الفجر في الجماعة؟ وهل..؟ وهل..؟ أشار العلماء إلى أن هذه بدعة من البدع، سلوك سبيل الجدول في المحاسبة والصح والخطأ والأرقام، والعلامات هذه من البدع، فلا يجوز عملها ولا القيام بها، ولا توزيعها على الناس، هذه طريقة صوفية ليست من طرق أهل السنة في محاسبة النفس عمل الجداول والعلامات والإجابة بنعم أو لا. ليست هذه حسابات وكشوفات تقدم للميزانية، الإنسان يستحضر تقصيره في نفسه، ويندم ويتوب إلى الله ويعزم أن يواصل النشاط ويجتهد هذا هو المطلب، يتذكر ذنوبه أما كتابة الجداول فلا، وممن أشار إلى بدعية الجداول الشيخ/ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين نفع الله بعلمه.**المصدر / محاضرة تربية النفس على العبادة للشيخ محمد المنجد*
**
*هل يجوز محاسبة النفس بهذه الطريقة
**السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**هل هذه الأسئلة بهذه الطريقة مشروعة*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
*هل انت متبع لامامك صلى الله عليه وسلم؟*
*اعرف نفسك؟؟؟؟*
*هل انت متبع لامامك صلى الله عليه وسلم؟*
*كيف يتحول نومك من عاده الى عباده؟؟!*
*اجب على الأسئله التاليه دائما وابدا لتعرف مدى ارتباطك بالحبيب صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم في التزامك بآداب النوم والاستيقاظ منه...*
*اخي اختي الأعزاء......*
*عليكما باحضار ورقه قبل البدء بقراءة الاسئله ووضع ثلاث خانات وهي (دائما .. احيانا .. ابدا ) وعند قراءة كل سؤال الاجابه عليه بوضع اشاره عند أحد هذه الخيارات الثلاثه وعند اتمام الاجابه احسب النقاط واعرف نفسك:*
*-هل تصلي العشاء في جماعه حتى تكون في ذمة الله حتى تصبح ويكتب لك قيام نصف الليل ؟*
*-هل تصلي الوتر لان الله وترا يحب الوتر و(من لم يوتر فليس منا)؟*
*-هل تقرأسورة الملك قبل النوم لأنها منجيه من عذاب القبر؟*
*-هل تنفض فراشك ثلاثا قبل النوم عليه؟*
*-هل تعزم على قيام الليل لأن ركعتان في جوف الليل كنز من كنوز البر؟*
*-هل تكتب وصيتك وتضعها تحت الوساده لأنها من اسباب الموت على الشهاده؟*
*-هل تنام مستقبل القبله على شقك الأيمن كما يضجع الميت في لحده؟*
*-هل تنام على طهاره لتبقى روحك ساجده؟*
*-هل تستشعر انها قد تكون آخر ليله في عمرك؟*
*-هل تضع السواك تحت الوساده لأنه ينادي من الباطن أن قل لااله الا الله؟*
*-هل تأتي بأدعية ماقبل النوم والتسبيح (باسمك ربي وضعت جنبي وباسمك ارفعه فاغفرلي ذنبي الله ان امسكت نفسي فارحمهاوأن ارسلتها فاحفظها بما تحفظ به عبادك الصالحين"33سبحان الله 33 الحمد لله 34 الله اكبر" .استغفر الله الذي لااله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه3مرات.اللهم اني اسلمت نفسي اليك ووجهت وجهي اليك وفوضت امري اليك رغبة ورهبة اليك لاملجأولامنجا منك الا اليك آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت وبنبيك الذي أرسلت"والمعوذتين وسورة الكافرين؟*
*-هل تقرأ آخر آيتين من سورة البقره حتى تبات روحك تحت العرش؟*
*-هل تقول قبل نومك "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم"عشر مرات لطرد الخواطر عنك؟*
*- هل تنام وانت على ذكر الله؟*
*-هل تنام وقلبك مطهر عن كل ذنب ودرن؟*
*-هل تكون عدد ساعات نومك بالليل والنهار ثمان ساعات على الاكثر؟*
*-هل تجتهد ان تستيقظ قبل طلوع الفجر؟*
*-هل يكون اول مايجري على لسانك عند الاستيقاظ ذكر الله؟*
*-هل تقول دعاء الاستيقاظ من النوم"الحمد لله الذي احيانا بعد ماأماتنا واليه النشور"؟*
*-هل تمسح وجهك بيدك اليمنى؟*
*-هل تتسوك عندما تستيقظ من النوم؟*
*-هل تتوضؤ كي تنفك عنك عقدة الشيطان؟*
*-هل تدعو للأمه بأن الله يرفع عنها مألم بها؟*
*-هل تصلي الفجر في جماعه حتى تكون في ذمة الله حتى تمسي ومن صلىالفجر في جماعه كأنه قام الليل كله؟*
*النتيجة*
*احسب لكل اجابه بدائما اربع نقاط...*
*ولكل اجابه باحيانا نقطتين..*
*ولكل اجابه بابدا صفرمن النقاط*
*اجمع النقاط التي حصلت عليها وقيم نفسك بنفسك!!!*
*من 100 الى 75:- بارك الله فيك فأنت تحول العاده الى عباده وتحي السنه وقد اماتها كثير من الناس ولك البشاره بقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم (طوبى للغرباء الذين يحيون ماأماته الناس من سنتي)*
*من 75 الى 35:- وفقك الله لتطبيق بعض آداب وسنن الحبيب صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم في النوم والاستيقاظ ,فلا تفوت على نفسك أجر العمل ببقية الآداب,واجتهد في تطبيقها كلها وتأمل كيف يشجعك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم (من أحيا سنتي فقد أحياني ومن أحياني كان معي في الجنه).*
*من 35 الى 0:- لم حرمت نفسك من الثواب لترك السنن والآداب ؟لم ابعدت نفسك عن ركب سيد الأحباب ؟اما علمت انه من ترك الآداب عوقب بحرمان الفرائض والعياذ بالله..تدارك نفسك قبل فوات الاوان فانك سترى اقواما في مواكب الملتزمين بالآداب النبويه قد اعتلو في مراقي عاليه ببركة التزامهم بالسنن وتندم اشد الندم والحسره..وماذا ستخسر اذا التزمت بتلك الآداب البسيطة السهله في ظاهرها العظيمه العاليه في باطنها ومعناها داوم عليها واطلب من الله ان يعينك ويجعل عملك خالصا لوجهه الكريم*
*" ياحي ياقيوم صلي على من قلبه لاينام صلاة تستيقظ بها قلوبنا من المنام وتدرك بها غاية المرام وتجمع لنا بها خيرات الدنيا والقيام وننال بها شريف المحادثه بأعذب الكلام في دار المقام وأنت عنا راض ياذا الجلال والاكرام وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما والحمد لله رب العالمين"*
*أرسلها الى من تعرف من أمة سيدنا محمد عليه أطيب الصلوات والتسليم لعلك تكون ممن تحيي سنته.
*
*الجواب:*
*بارك الله فيك*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وهذا من الأمور المُحدَثة التي لم تكن في زمن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، ولم يفعلها سلف هذه الأمة .*
*وكل خير في اتِّباع مَن سَلَف .*
*ومن الملحوظات حول هذه الأسئلة :*
*قراءة آخر آيتين من سورة البقرة قال فيهما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قرأ بالآيتين من آخر سورة البقرة في ليلة كفتاه . رواه البخاري ومسلم .*
*ولا أعلم أن الروح تبيت تحت العرش لمن قرأهما .*
*أن مَن نام على طهارة باتت روحه ساجدة تحت العرش .*
*الصحيح أن من بات طاهراً بات في شعاره مَلَك .*
*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من بات طاهراً بات في شعاره ملك ، فلم يستيقظ إلا قال الملك : اللهم اغفر لعبدك فلان فإنه بات طاهراً . رواه ابن حبان وغيره ، وهو في صحيح الترغيب والترهيب .*
*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَبيتُ عَلَى ذِكْرٍ طَاهِراً فَيَتَعَارّ مِنَ الّليْلِ ، فَيَسْأَلُ الله خَيْراً مِنَ الدّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ إِلاّ أَعْطَاهُ إِيّاهُ . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود ، وهو حديث صحيح .*
*قول : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم . عشر مرات لطرد الخواطر عنك .*
*لا أعلم لها أصلاً .*
*بلى ورد فيها حديث علي مرفوعاً بلفظ :*
*إذا وقعت في ورطة فقل : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم . فإن الله تعالى يصرف بها ما شاء من أنواع البلاء .*
*وهو حديث موضوع ، كما في ضعيف الجامع .*
*النوم مستقبل القبلة .*
*فلم يثبت في ذلك شيء .*
*نعم ثبت قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : قبلتكم أحياء وأمواتا . رواه أبو داود .*
*والنوم أخو الموت ، كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*- هل تضع السواك تحت الوسادة لأنه ينادي من الباطن أن قل لا إله إلا الله ؟*
*وهذا لا يصح . أعني في المناداة .*
*وقد قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : كُنّا نُعِدّ له سواكه وطهوره ، فيبعثه الله ما شاء أن يبعثه من الليل فيتسوّك ويتوضأ . رواه مسلم .*
*قال الإمام النووي – رحمه الله – : قولها : " كنا نعدّ له سواكه وطهوره " فيه استحباب ذلك والتأهب بأسباب العبادة قبل وقتها ، والاعتناء بها . قولها : " فيتسوّك ويتوضأ " فيه استحباب السواك عند القيام من النوم . انتهى .*
*مسح الوجه باليد اليمنى عند القيام من النوم على اعتبار أنه سُنّة*
*وقد ثبت في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عابس رضي الله عنهما في وصف قيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من النوم : فجعل يمسح النوم عن وجهه بيده .*
*فالمسح إنما كان من أجل النوم .*
*فمثل هذا لا يُمكن أن يُقال عنه : سُنّة .*
*وأما حديث : من أحيا سُنتي .*
*فهو حديث ضعيف ، كما في تخريج أحاديث المشكاة .*
*ولفظه عند الترمذي : ومن أحيا سنتي فقد أحبني ، ومن أحبني كان معي في الجنة .*
*وحديث : من لم يوتر فليس منا . ضعفه الشيخ الألباني في الإرواء .*
*والخلاصة أن هذه الأسئلة والتي يُسميها بعضهم ( ورد المحاسبة ) لا أصل لها .*
*ولو كان خيراً لسبقنا إليه من وُصِفوا بأنهم أحرص الناس على الخير . أعني اصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي الله عنهم .*

*والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث: رجلان من أمتي .. جثيا بين يدي الله*
*هل هذه القصة صحيحة؟
**السؤال:**وصل عبر البريد اليوم*
*عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس إذ رأيناه ضحك حتى بدت ثناياه فقال له عمر : ما أضحك يا رسول الله ؟**قال عليه أفضل السلام : رجلان من أمتي .. جثيا بينيدي الله فقال أحدهما : يارب خذ لي مظلمتي من أخي**فقال الله تعالى : كيفتصنع بأخيك ولم يبقى من حسناته شيء** !
قال : إن ذلك ليوم عظيم يحتاج الناسليحمل من أوزارهم** .
فقال الله عز وجل للطالب : أرفع بصرك فأنظر** .
فرفع فقال : يارب أرى حدائق من ذهب مكللة باللؤلؤ... لأي نبي هذا ؟ أو لأيصديق هذا ؟ أو لأي شهيد ؟؟**قال رب العزة : لمن أعطى الثمن ؟**قال : يارب ومن يملك ذلك ؟**قال سبحانه وتعالى : أنت تملكه** .
قال : بماذا؟؟**قال سبحانه وتعالى : بعفوك عن أخيك**..
قال : يارب إني قد عفوت عنه**قال الله عز وجل فخذ بيد أخيك وأدخله الجنة**فقال رسول الله عليهأفضل السلام عن ذلك ( اتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم .. فإن الله يصلح بين المسلمين(*
*وجزاك الله خير
*
*الجواب:**وجزاك الله خير الجزاء* *من باب نسبة الفضل لأهله*
*فقد أرسل لي الأخ الفاضل مسك هذه الرسالة** :
السلام عليكم** 
رأيت سؤلاً من احدى الأخوات بالفتاوى تسأل عن صحة حديث وصلها بالبريد** ...
فأحببت أن أبحث عن هذا الحديث للفائدة فوجدته في ضعيف الترغيب*
*وخلاصته** : 
ضعيف جداً** 
ضعيف الترغيب 1469** 
**فبارك الله في الأخ الفاضل والشيخ الكريم مسك*
*فقد اختصر الجهد والوقت .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أدعية و صحتها
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*
*الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن السحيم بارك الله فيك،*
*قرأت بعض الأدعية في إحدى المشاركات و أحببت سؤالك عنها...*
*دعاء بعد الأذان*
*" اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وعلى سائر الأنبياء والمرسلين وتابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت سيدنا محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة والشرف والدرجة العالية الرفيعة وابعثه المقام المحمود الذي وعدته انك لا تخلف الميعاد " .*
*سمعت أن الإضافة "إنك لا تخلف الميعاد" شاذه و لم ترد في الرواية الموجودة صحيح البخاري...هل هذا صحيح؟*
*لتقوية الحافظة*
*" اللهم اجعل نفسي مطمئنة تؤمن بلقائك وتقنع بعطائك وترضى بقضائك " ( 3 مرات ) صباحا ومساء .*
*دعاء للحفظ من المعاصي*
*" اللهم ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك استغيث ومن عذابك استجير اصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي ولا إلى أحد من خلقك طرفة عين " 
( 19 مرات ) مع البسملة .*
*و هل هذه الأدعية بصيغتها و عدد مرات تكرارها و فائدتها واردة؟*
*جزاكم الله خيراً و بارك المولى فيكم.*
*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
**الجواب:*
*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزيت خير الجزاء*
*الحديث الذي أشرت إليه رواه البخاري بلفظ : قال من قال حين يسمع النداء : اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته ، حلّت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة .*
*وأما زيادة لفظ " إنك لا تخلف الميعاد " فقد رواها البيهقي*
*وليس في شيء من الأدعية لفظ ( سيدنا ) وإن كان عليه الصلاة والسلام هو سيد ولد آدم ، لكن لفظ ( سيدنا ) لم يرد في هذا الدعاء ولا في الصلاة الإبراهيمية*
*وأما هذه الأدعية التي ذكرتيها فالخطأ التقييد بعدد معين لم يُقيد في السنة*
*فهذا من قبيل البدع المُحدثة*
*ولو كان هناك من دعاء لتقوية الذاكرة لتناقله العلماء ، ولأوصى به السابق اللاحق ، كيف لا ؟ وهم الذين حرصوا كل الحرص على حفظ الكتاب والسنة .*
*ومثله الدعاء الأخير فهو بهذا العدد والمقصد لم يرد عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام .*
*والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما صحة الحديث الذي فيه : غَذَوتُكَ مولوداً ..وفيه : أنت ومالك لأبيك ؟
**السؤال:*
*ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟؟؟؟؟**لقد وجدت هذا الحديث في الساحه المفتوحه فما صحته يا أخوان*
*ارجوا ممن لديه علم في هذا ان يبين لنا وجزاكم الله خيرا.*
*جاءَ رجلٌ إلى النبي( صلى الله عليه وسلم) فقال: يا رسول الله إنَّ أبي أخذَ مالي ، فقال ( صلى الله عليه وسلم): فأتني بأبيك ، فنزلَ جبريلُ (عليهِ السلام) فقالَ لرسولِ الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم): إذا جاءَكَ والدهُ الشيخ فاسألهُ عن شيءٍ قاله في نفسه ولم تسمعه أذناه ، فلمّا جاءَ الشيخ قال له النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم): ما بال ابنكَ يشكوكَ أَن أخذت لهُ ماله؟ فقال: سَلهٌ يا رسول الله هل أنفقتُه على نفسي أم على إحدى عمّاته؟ فقال له النبي( صلى الله عليه وسلم): فأخبرني عن شيءٍ قُلتَهُ في نفسكَ ولم تسمعه أذناك وأنتَ قادمٌ إليّ؟ فقال الشيخ: واللهِ يا رسولَ الله ما زال اللهُ يزيدُنا بكَ يقيناً ، لقد قُلتُ في نفسي ولم تسمعه أذناي:*
*غَذَوتُكَ مولوداً وعِلتُكَ يافعاً -*
*تُعَلُّ بما أُدني إليكَ وتَنهلُ*
*إذا ليلةُ ضافتكَ بالسُّقمِ لم أبِتْ -*
*لسُقمِكَ إلاّ ساهراً أتملّملُ*
*كأنّي أنا المطروقُ دونكَ بالذي-*
*طُرقتَ به دوني فعينيَ تَهمِلُ*
*فلمّا بلغتَ السِنَّ والغايةَ التي -*
*إليها مدى ما كُنتُ فيكَ أُؤمّلُ*
*جَعَلتَ جزائي غِلظَةً وفظاظَةً -*
*كأنّكَ أنتَ المُنعِمُ المتَفضّلُ*
*فليتَكَ إذ لم تَرْعَ حَقَّ أبوَّتي -*
*فَعَلتَ كما الجارُ المصاقِبُ(1) يفعلُ*
*فأوليتَني حَقَّ الجوارِ ولم تَكُن -*
*عَليَّ بمالٍ دونَ مالِكَ تبخَلُ*
*فبكى النبي( صلى الله عليه وسلم) : حتّى ابتلَّتْ لحيتُه الشريفةُ ، ثُمَّ أمْسَكَ ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) بتلابيبِ (2)الوَلدِ وقال: (( أنتَ ومالُكَ لأبيك)) .
*
*الجواب:*
*بينما كنت أُقلّب صفحات المشكاة وجدت هذا السؤال لأخي الفاضل القاطع*
*فأحببت الإفادة*
*الحديث بتمامه ضعيف*
*قال الهيثمي : روى ابن ماجة طرفاً منه ، ورواه الطبراني في الصغير والأوسط، وفيه : من لم أعرفه ، والمنكدر بن محمد ضعيف ، وقد وثقه أحمد ، والحديث بهذا التمام منكر ، وقد تقدمت له طريق مختصرة رجال إسنادها رجال الصحيح .*
*والطريق المختصرة هي ما أشار إليها الأخ مسك وفقه الله .*
*وقال العجلوني في كشف الخفا : وله طريق أخرى عند البيهقي في الدلائل والطبراني في الأوسط والصغير بسند فيه المكندر ضعفوه عن جابر . ثم ذكره بتمامه .*
*وأورده الزيلعي في نصب الراية ونسبه للطبراني في الصغير وللبيهقي في دلائل النبوة من طريق المنكدر بن محمد .*
*فمدار إسناد الحديث على المنكدر هذا .*
*وهو ليّن الحديث ، ولم أر من تابعه عليه بهذا التمام .*
*أي بهذا اللفظ بتمامه .*
*والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*غرائب العلوم في حروف الهجاء**
*
*السؤال:**شيخنا الفاضل / عبد الرحمن السحيم ..*
*جدير بالعبد العاقل ، الراغب في الإقبال على الله لتحصيل رضاه*
*ومزيد من القرب منه .. جدير به :*
*أن يقف عند كل هم يخطر له ،*
*ليعرف هل هو من لمة المَلَك ، أم هو من لمة الشيطان ،*
*وأن يمعن النظر بعين البصيرة ، لا بعين الهوى ،*
*وأن يحاسب نفسه قبل العمل ، وأثناء العمل ، وبعد العمل ،*
*ويعرض ذلك على ضوء العلم الصحيح ،*
*ولينظر ما هو التكليف في حقه في الموقف الذي هو فيه ،*
*فما حكم هذا الحديث اثابكم الله ..*
*غرائب العلوم في حروف الهجاء*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*قال موسى بن جعفر عليه السلام عن آبائه عن أبيه الحسين بن علي عليه السلام قال: جاء يهودي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وعنده أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام فقال له: ماالفائدة في حروف الهجاء؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لعلي عليه السلام:أجبه وقال: اللهم وفقه وسدده فقال علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام: مامن حرف إلا وهو اسم من أسماء الله عز وجل, ثم قال*
*أما الألف فالله الذي لاإله إلاهو الحي القيوم وأما الباء فباق بعد فناء خلقه*
*وأما التاء فالتواب يقبل التوبة عن عباده*
*واما الثاء فالثابت الكائن يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت*
*وأما الجيم فجل ثناؤه وتقدست أسماؤه*
*وأما الحاء فحق حي حليم*
*وأما الخاء فخبير بما يعمل العباد*
*وأما الدال فديان يوم الدين*
*وأما الذال فذو الجلال والإكرام*
*وأما الراء فرؤوف بعباده*
*وأما الزاي فزين المعبودين*
*وأما السين فالسميع البصير*
*وأما الشين فالشاكر لعباده المؤمنين*
*وأما الصاد فصادق في وعده ووعيده*
*وأما الضاد فالضار النافع*
*وأما الطاء فالطاهر المطهر*
*وأما الظاء فالظاهر المظهر لآياته*
*وأما العين فعالم بعباده*
*وأما الغين فغياث المستغيثين*
*وأما الفاء ففالق الحب والنوى*
*وأما القاف فقادر على جميع خلقه*
*واما الكاف فالكافي الذي لم يكن له كفواً أحد*
*واما اللام فلطيف بعباده*
*واما الميم فمالك الملك*
*اما النون فنور السماوات والأرض من نور عرشه*
*واما الهاء فهادي لخلقه*
*واما الواو فواحد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد*
*واما اللام ألف فلا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له*
*واما الياء فيد الله باسطة على خلقه*
*فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: هذا هو القول الذي رضي الله عز وجل لنفسه من جميع خلقه فأسلم اليهودي*
*اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد
**الجواب:*
*بارك الله فيك*
*هذا حديث مكذوب*
*وهو من أحاديث الرافضة*
*والرافضة أكذب الناس*
*وهذا الأسلوب أبعد ما يكون عن هدي وسمت السلف الصلح*
*ففيه التكلّف الواضح*
*والرافضة يصنعون الأحاديث صناعة !*
*والكذب عندهم ديانة*
*فقد روى الخطيب البغدادي بسنده عن حماد بن سلمة قال : أخبرني شيخ من الرافضة أنهم كانوا يجتمعون على وضع الأحاديث .*
*والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أريد أن أعرف صحة حديث أن الملائكة تبني قصرا للذّاكِر**السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**رأى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم.. وهو فى السماء فى ليلة الإسراءوالمعراج..*
*ملائكه يبنون قصرا لبنه من ذهب و لبنه من فضه..*
*ثم رآهموهو نازل قد توقفوا عن البناء فسأل لماذا توقفوا ؟*
*قيل له إنهم يبنون القصرلرجل يذكر الله فلما توقف عن الذكر توقفوا عن البناء..*
*فى إنتظار أن يعاودالذكر ليعاودوا البناء..*
*أريد حكم الحديث من حيثالصحة..*
*والمرجع..*
*وجزاك الله خير**..
*
*الجواب:**وإياك**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*لا أعلم له أصلا*

*والذي ورد في الأحاديث بناء البيت أو القصر وليس فيه أن كل لبنة بنوع من الذكر أو بتسبيحة ونحو ذلك*

*فمثلا دعاء دخول السوق*

*سبق ذكره هنا** : 
=**ومن الأعمال التي جاء فيها بناء بيت لمن عملها** :

قراءة سورة الإخلاص ( قل هو الله أحد ) عشر مرات** 

والمحافظة على السنن الرواتب ( 12 ركعة في كل يوم (** 

وليس فيها البناء بالتقسيط** !

بخلاف غراس الجنة ، فإن من قال : سبحان الله وبحمده ؛ غُرست له نخلة في الجنة . كما عند الترمذي** .

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي ، فقال : يا محمد أقرئ أمتك مني السلام ، وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة ، عذبة الماء ، وأنها قيعان ، وأن غراسها : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر . رواه الترمذي** .

والأصل أنه لا يُنسب قول إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بعد ثبوته عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام** .

**وقد ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله في فوائد الذِّكْر : فقال** : 
الرابعة والستون** :
أن دور الجنة تبنى بالذِّكر فاذا امسك الذّاكر عن الذكر أمسكت الملائكة عن البناء . ذكر ابن ابي الدنيا في كتابه عن حكيم بن محمد الاخنسي قال : بلغني أن دور الجنة تبنى بالذِّكر ، فاذا أمسك عن الذِّكر أمسكوا عن البناء ، فيقال لهم ، فيقولون : حتى تاتينا نفقة . اه** .

ومثل هذا النقل لا يُمكن أن يُبنى عليه حُكم غيبي كهذا** .

والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم***
*من مشاهدات رحلة المعراج
**السؤال :*
*هل صحيح أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام رأى وهو في السماء في رحلة المعراج ملائكة يبنون قصراً لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من فضة.. ثم رآهم و هو نازل قد توقفوا عن البناء فسأل لماذا توقفوا ؟ قيل أنهم يبنون القصر لرجل يذكر الله فلما توقف عن الذكر توقفوا عن البناء في انتظار أن يعاود الذكر ليعاودوا البناء**. 
*
*الإجابة:* 
*هذا الحديث لا يصح والله أعلم.*
*الشيخ  حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أريد أن أعرف صحة حديث أن الملائكة تبني قصرا للذّاكِر**السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *رأى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم.. وهو فى السماء فى ليلة الإسراءوالمعراج..*
*ملائكه يبنون قصرا لبنه من ذهب و لبنه من فضه..*
*ثم رآهموهو نازل قد توقفوا عن البناء فسأل لماذا توقفوا ؟*
*قيل له إنهم يبنون القصرلرجل يذكر الله فلما توقف عن الذكر توقفوا عن البناء..*
*فى إنتظار أن يعاودالذكر ليعاودوا البناء..*
*أريد حكم الحديث من حيثالصحة..*
*والمرجع..*
*وجزاك الله خير**..
*
*الجواب:**وإياك* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*لا أعلم له أصلا*

*والذي ورد في الأحاديث بناء البيت أو القصر وليس فيه أن كل لبنة بنوع من الذكر أو بتسبيحة ونحو ذلك*

*فمثلا دعاء دخول السوق*
*
=**ومن الأعمال التي جاء فيها بناء بيت لمن عملها** :

قراءة سورة الإخلاص ( قل هو الله أحد ) عشر مرات** 

والمحافظة على السنن الرواتب ( 12 ركعة في كل يوم (** 

وليس فيها البناء بالتقسيط** !

بخلاف غراس الجنة ، فإن من قال : سبحان الله وبحمده ؛ غُرست له نخلة في الجنة . كما عند الترمذي** .

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي ، فقال : يا محمد أقرئ أمتك مني السلام ، وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة ، عذبة الماء ، وأنها قيعان ، وأن غراسها : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر . رواه الترمذي** .

والأصل أنه لا يُنسب قول إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بعد ثبوته عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام** .

**وقد ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله في فوائد الذِّكْر : فقال** : 
الرابعة والستون** :
أن دور الجنة تبنى بالذِّكر فاذا امسك الذّاكر عن الذكر أمسكت الملائكة عن البناء . ذكر ابن ابي الدنيا في كتابه عن حكيم بن محمد الاخنسي قال : بلغني أن دور الجنة تبنى بالذِّكر ، فاذا أمسك عن الذِّكر أمسكوا عن البناء ، فيقال لهم ، فيقولون : حتى تاتينا نفقة . اه** .

ومثل هذا النقل لا يُمكن أن يُبنى عليه حُكم غيبي كهذا** .

والله أعلم .* *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم* **
*من مشاهدات رحلة المعراج
* *السؤال :* *هل صحيح أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام رأى وهو في السماء في رحلة المعراج ملائكة يبنون قصراً لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من فضة.. ثم رآهم و هو نازل قد توقفوا عن البناء فسأل لماذا توقفوا ؟ قيل أنهم يبنون القصر لرجل يذكر الله فلما توقف عن الذكر توقفوا عن البناء في انتظار أن يعاود الذكر ليعاودوا البناء**. 
* *الإجابة:*  *هذا الحديث لا يصح والله أعلم.* *الشيخ  حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

----------


## oo7

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات*
*ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟؟*
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أريد أن أسأل عن حديث ( الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات)*
*وحديث ( الزم رجلها فثم**الجنة )
**الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الأول هذا اللفظ لا يصح** 
وورد بلفظ " الجنه تحت أقدام الأمهات ، من شئن أدخلن ، و من شئن أخرجن " وهو موضوع مكذوب** .
والثاني صحيح ، وقد رواه ابن ماجه** 
ورواه النسائي بلفظ : هل لك من أم ؟ قال: نعم ، قال : فالزمها ، فإن الجنة تحت رجليها** .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لكل شىء عروس ، وعروس القرآن الرحمن* *ما صحة هذا الحديث يا فضيلةالشيخ*

*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**ما صحة هذاالحديث** :
( لكل شىء عروس ، وعروس القرآن الرحمن )*
*وما حكم الإستشهاد به لو لم**يكن صحيح ؟
*
*الجواب:*
*الحديث ضعيف*
*والحديث الضعيف لا يعمل إلا في فضائل الأعمال وبشروط :*
*1 – أن لا يكون شديد الضعف*
*2 – أن لا يُخالف أصلا من أصول الإسلام*
*3 – أن لا يعتقد نسبته للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*4 – أن لا يُشهره بين الناس ، ففي الصحيح غُنية وكفاية*
*5 – أن لا يكون في الأحكام ، فلا يُقبل الحديث الضعيف في الحلال والحرام ولا في العقائد .*
*والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما حكم هذا الدعاء الذي يسمى دعاءالجوشن* *السؤال:* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته* *الشيخ الفاضل** :
رايت في أحد مشاركات الأعضاء مشاركة بعنوان دعاء الجوشن** .
ثم ذكر حديثاُهذا نصه** :
دعاء الجوشن الكبير**المذكور في كتابي البلد الاَمين والمِصباح للكفعمي وهُو مَرويّ عَنِ السّجاد عن أبيه عَنْ جدّه عن النبيّ صلّى الله علَيهِ وعَليْهم اجمعين، وَقد هبط به جبرئيل على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وهُو فيبعْضِ غزواته وَعَلَيْهِ جَوشن ثقيل المهُ، فقال: يا محمّد ربّك يقرئك السّلام ويقوُل لكَ: اخلع هذا الجوشَنْ واقرأ هذا الدّعآء فهو أمان لكَ ولاَمّتك، ثمّ أطال في ذكر فَضله بما لا يسعْه المقام ومِنْ جُملة فَضله انّ مَنْ كتبه على كفنه استحى الله أن يُعذّبه بالنّار ومَنْ دعا به بنيّة خالِصة في أوّل شهر رَمضان رزقه الله تعالى ليلة القدر، وَخلق له سَبعين ألف ملك يسبّحون الله وَيُقدّسونه وَجَعَلَ ثوابهم له، وَمَن دعا به في شهر رمضان ثلاث مرّات حرّم الله تعالى جَسده على النّاروأوجب له الجَنّة ووكّل الله تعالى به مَلَكين يحفظانه مِن المعاصي وَكانَ في أمان الله طول حَياته، وفي آخر الخبر انّه قال الحُسين عليه السلام : أوصاني أبي عليّ ابن أبي طالب عليه السلام بحفظ هذا الدّعاء وتعظيمه وأن أكتبه على كفنه وأن أعلّمه أهلي واحثّهم عليه، وهُو ألف اسْم وفيه الاسم الاَعظم** .

ثم عقب ببعض الفوائدعلى هذا الدعاء** .
ما صحة الدعاء الوارد في هذا الحديث بارك الله فيك** .
*
 
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الحديث يُنادي على نفسه بالوضع ، وهو من أحاديث الرافضة*
*والتكلّف في الدعاء الوارد فيه واضح** 
وكيف يستطيع مسلم أن يدعو بهذه الأدعية المذكورة ؟*
*والمتأمل لأدعيته عليه الصلاة والسلام يجد أنها غير متكلّفة ولا مسجوعة سجعا مُتكلّفاً** 
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يُحب جوامع الدعاء ويدع ما سوى ذلك** .
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*موت الملائكة**السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث يافضيلة الشيخ بارك الله فيك ؟؟؟**قال تعالى في محكم التنزيل**((كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام)) كل من على الدنيا هالك لا محاله الا الله عز وجل لا اله الا هو سبحانه...فسأذكر لكم أحبتي في الله عن كيفيه موت الملائكة عليهم السلام...كما نقل في كتاب ابن الجوزي رحمة الله(بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين)‎**بعدما ينفخ اسرافيل عليه السلام في الصور النفخة الاولى تستوي الارض من شدة الزلزله فيموت اهل الارض جميعا وتموت ملائكة السبع سموات والحجب والسرادقات والصافون والمسبحون وحملة العرش وأهل سرادقات المجد والكروبيون ويبقى جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل وملك الموت عليهم السلام‎**. 

موت جبريل عليةالسلام ‎**يقول الجبار جل جلاله:ياملك الموت من بقي؟_وهوأعلم_فيقول ملك الموت:سيدي ومولاي أنت أعلم بقي إسرافيل وبقي ميكائيل وبقي جبريل وبقي عبدك الضعيف ملك الموت خاضع ذليل قد ذهلت نفسة لعظيم ما عاين من الأهوال.فيقول له الجبار تبارك وتعالى:انطاق إلى جبريل فأقبض روحه فينطلق الى جبريل فيجده ساجدا راكعا فيقول له:ماأغفلك عما يراد بك يا مسكين قد مات بنو ادم واهل الدنيا والارض والطير والسباع والهوام وسكان السموات وحملة العرش والكرسي والسرادقات وسكان سدرة المنتهى وقدأمرني المولى بقبض روحك‎**! 

فعند ذلك يبكي جبريل علية السلام ويقول متضرعا إلى الله عز وجل:يا الله هون علي سكرات الموت(يا الله هذا ملك كريم يتضرع ويطلب من الله بتهوين سكرات الموت وهو لم يعصي الله قط فما بالنا نحن البشر ونحن ساهون لانذكر الموت الا قليل) فيضمة ضمه فيخر جبريل منها صريعا فيقول الجبار جل جلاله: من بقي يا ملك الموت_وهو أعلم_ فيقول:مولاي وسيدي بقي ميكائيل وإسرافيل وعبدك الضعيف ملك الموت ‎**موت ميكائيل عليه السلام (الملك المكلف بالماءوالقطر)* *فيقول الله عز وجل انطلق الى ميكائيل فأقبض روحه فينطلق الى ميكائيل فيجده ينتظر المطر ليكيله على السحاب فيقول له:ما أغفلك يا مسكين عما يراد بك! ما بقي لبني ادم رزق ولا للأنعام ولا للوحوش ولا للهوام,قد أهل السموات والارضين وأهل الحجب والسرادقات وحملة العرش والكرسي وسرادقات المجد والكروبيون والصافون والمسبحون وقد أمرني ربي بقبض روحك,فعند ذلك يبكي ميكائيل ويتضرع إلى الله ويسأله أن يهون عليه سكرات الموت,فيحضنه ملك الموت ويضمه ضمة يقبض روحه فيخر صريعا ميتا لاروح فيه,فيقول الجبار جل جلالة:من بقي_وهو أعلم_ياملك الموت؟ فيقول مولاي وسيدي أنتأعلم بقي إسرافيل وعبدك الضعيف ملك الموت‎**. 

موت إسرافيل عليه السلام(الملك الموكل بنفخ الصور)**فيقول الجبار تبارك وتعالى:انطلق إالى إسرافيل فاقبض روحه.فينطلق كما امره الجبارإلى إسرافيل‎ (واسرافيل ملك عظيم) ,فيقول له ما أغفلك يا مسكين عما يراد بك!قد ماتت الخلائق كلها وما بقي أحد وقد أمرني الله بقبض روحك,فيقول إسرافيل:سبحان من قهر العباد بالموت,سبحان من تفرد بالبقاء,ثم يقول مولاي هون علي مرارة الموت.فيضمه ملك الموت ضمه يقبض فيها روحه فيخر صريعا فلو كاناهل السموات والارض في السموات والارض لماتوا كلهم من شدة وقعته‎**. 

موت ملك الموت عليه السلام(الموكل بقبض الارواح)**فيسأل الله ملك الموت من بقي ياملك الموت؟_وهواعلم_فيقول مولاي وسيدي أنت اعلم بمن بقي بقي عبدك الضعيف ملك الموت فيقول الجبار عز وجل : وعزتي وجلالي لأذيقنك ما أذقت عبادي انطلق بين الجنة والنار ومت, فينطلق بين الجنة والنار فيصيح صيحة لولا أن الله تبارك وتعالى أمات الخلائق لماتوا عن اخرهم من شدة صيحته فيموت‎**. 

ثم يطلع الله تبارك وتعالى الى الدنيا فيقول:يا دنيا اين انهارك اين اشجارك واين عمارك؟ أين الملوك وأبنا الملوك وأين الجبابره وابناء الجبابره؟ أين الذين أكلوا رزقي وتقلبوا في نعمتي وعبدوا غيري,لمن الملك اليوم؟ فلا يجيبه أحد‎*

*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*لا يصح فيموت الملائكة حديث فيما أعلم .*
*ويذكره العلماء في التفسير**فقد ذكرهابن جرير وغيره في تفسير الآيات التي ذُكِر فيها النفخ في الصور والصعق** .

والله أعلم*
**
*الفتوى من مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه:**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:*
*فإن الملائكة يموتون كما يموت غيرهم من الأحياء، ويدل لذلك كما قال القرطبي وابن حجر قول الله تعالى: كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ {القصص: 88}.*
*وقال المناوي في "فيض القدير": وأما الملائكة فيموتون بالنص والإجماع، ويتولى قبض أرواحهم ملك الموت، ويموت ملك الموت بلا ملك الموت.*
*ولا يبعد أن يعانوا من سكرات الموت كما يعاني منها غيرهم. يقول الله تعالى: وَجَاءَتْ سَكْرَةُ الْمَوْتِ بِالْحَقِّ {ق: 19}*
*وفي البخاري أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول: لا إله إلا الله، إن للموت لسكرات.*
*وفي المستدرك عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو بالموت، وعنده قدح فيه ماء، وهو يدخل يده في القدح ثم يمسح وجهه بالماء ثم يقول: اللهم أعني على سكرات الموت. والحديث صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي.*
*وأما ما ذكر ابن الجوزي في وصف موت الملائكة الأربعة فإنه لم يثبت فيه نص، ولكن وردت آثار ضعيفة الأسانيد، كما قال البيهقي في شعب الإيمان، وابن كثير في البداية تفيد موت هؤلاء الملائكة الأربعة، ولم تذكر التفاصيل التي ذكر ابن الجوزي.*
*وليعلم أن أهم ما يتعين الاعتناء به هو تذكرنا للموت واستعدادنا له وتوظيف أوقاتنا وطاقاتنا فيما يرضي الله تعالى حتى نلقاه وهو راض عنا.*
*والله أعلم.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*انشقاق السماء كأنها وردة*
*سؤال عن صورة انشقاق السماء كأنهاوردة** ! 
**سُئلت عما جاء في هذه الصورة*
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها أضغط هنا لمشاهدتها بحجمها الطبيعي.*
*فأجبت :*
*أولاً : القرآن يُفسر بعضه بعضا ، و خير ما فُسِّر به القرآن هو القرآن .*
*وهذه الآيات التي أُشير إليها في أسفل الصورة جاءت ضمن سياق آيات تتحدّث عن يوم القيامة*
*قال سبحانه وتعالى : ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا لا تَنْفُذُونَ إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ (33) 
فَبِأَيِّ آَلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (34) يُرْسَلُ عَلَيْكُمَا شُوَاظٌ مِنْ نَارٍ وَنُحَاسٌ فَلا تَنْتَصِرَانِ (35) فَبِأَيِّ آَلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (36) فَإِذَا انْشَقَّتِ السَّمَاءُ 
فَكَانَتْ وَرْدَةً كَالدِّهَانِ (37) فَبِأَيِّ آَلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (38) فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لا يُسْأَلُ عَنْ ذَنْبِهِ إِنْسٌ وَلا جَانٌّ (39) فَبِأَيِّ آَلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (40) يُعْرَفُ
الْمُجْرِمُونَ بِسِيمَاهُمْ فَيُؤْخَذُ بِالنَّوَاصِي وَالأَقْدَامِ (41) فَبِأَيِّ آَلاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (42) هَذِهِ جَهَنَّمُ الَّتِي يُكَذِّبُ بِهَا الْمُجْرِمُونَ (43) يَطُوفُونَ بَيْنَهَا
 وَبَيْنَ حَمِيمٍ آَنٍ )*
*قال ابن جرير رحمه الله : وقوله : ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا) قال :*
*اختلف أهل التأويل في تأويل قوله (إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا) فقال بعضهم : معنى ذلك إن استطعتم أن تجوزوا أطراف السماوات والأرض
فتعجِزوا ربكم حتى لا يقدر عليكم فجوزوا ذلك ، فإنكم لا تجوزونه إلا بسلطان من ربكم . قالوا : وإنما هذا قول يُقال لهم يوم القيامة . قالوا
ومعنى الكلام : سنفرغ لكم أيها الثقلان فيُقال لهم : ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا).*
*وقال آخرون : بل معنى ذلك أن تنفذوا من أقطار السماوات والأرض فانفذوا هاربين من الموت ، فإن الموت مدرككم ، ولا ينفعكم هربكم 
منه .*
*وقال آخرون : بل معنى ذلك إن استطعتم أن تعلموا ما في السماوات والأرض فاعلموا .*
*وقال آخرون : معنى قوله (لا تَنْفُذُونَ) لا تَخْرُجُون من سلطاني . اه .*
*وقال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله : أي لا تستطيعون هربا من أمر الله وقدره ، بل هو محيط بكم لا تقدرون على التخلص من حُكمه ، ولا 
النفوذ عن حكمه فيكم ، أينما ذهبتم أحيط بكم ، وهذا في مقام الحشر الملائكة محدقة بالخلائق سبع صفوف من كل جانب ، فلا يقدر أحد 
على الذهاب (إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ ) أي إلا بأمر الله . اه .*
*ثانياً : انشقاق السماء إنما يكون يوم القيامة ، كما في قوله تبارك وتعالى : ( فَيَوْمَئِذٍ وَقَعَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ (15) وَانْشَقَّتِ السَّمَاءُ فَهِيَ يَوْمَئِذٍ 
وَاهِيَةٌ (16) وَالْمَلَكُ عَلَى أَرْجَائِهَا وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ (17) يَوْمَئِذٍ تُعْرَضُونَ لا تَخْفَى مِنْكُمْ خَافِيَةٌ)*
*وكذلك قوله سبحانه وتعالى : (إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْشَقَّتْ)*
*وقوله تبارك وتعالى : (يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ الْمَلائِكَةَ لا بُشْرَى يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ وَيَقُولُونَ حِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا (22) وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ 
هَبَاءً مَنْثُورًا (23) أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلا (24) وَيَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ السَّمَاءُ بِالْغَمَامِ وَنُزِّلَ الْمَلائِكَةُ تَنْزِيلا (25) الْمُلْكُ 
يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَكَانَ يَوْمًا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ عَسِيرًا)*
*وقوله جل جلاله : (إِنَّ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ كَانَ مِيقَاتًا (17) يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَتَأْتُونَ أَفْوَاجًا (18) وَفُتِحَتِ السَّمَاءُ فَكَانَتْ أَبْوَابًا (19) وَسُيِّرَتِ 
الْجِبَالُ فَكَانَتْ سَرَابًا)*
*وهذه كلّّها من مشاهد يوم القيامة .*
*فدلّت هذه الآيات على أن انشقاق السماء إنما يكون يوم القيامة*
*وأن الآيات التي وُضعت في الصورة لا تدلّ على وقوع ذلك*
*لأن هذا لا يكون إلا يوم القيامة .*
*ولا يجوز لأحد أن يقول في القرآن بمجرّد رأيه .*
*وسبقت الإشارة إلى هذا المعنى*
*ثم إنه لا ينبغي أن نُسارع في نشر مثل هذه الأشياء لأنه ربما ثبت عكسها أو ربما كانت من الخدع أو من تركيب الصور .*
*والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## hassn1959

بارك الله فيك أخي شريف على الموضوع القيم والمفيد

وما أكثر هذه المواضيع التي تنشر بين الناس

وشكرا لك على هذا التوضيح الجيد لهذه المواضيع

وجزاك الله كل خير و نفع بك الاسلام واهله

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> بارك الله فيك أخي شريف على الموضوع القيم والمفيد
> 
> وما أكثر هذه المواضيع التي تنشر بين الناس
> 
> وشكرا لك على هذا التوضيح الجيد لهذه المواضيع
> 
> وجزاك الله كل خير و نفع بك الاسلام واهله



*مشككور اخي الحبيب وجزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير و الثواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*روايات لا تثبت احذر من نشرها 

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
 أما بعد




 انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة روايات وأدعية مكذوبة وموضوعة سواء كان ذلك من خلال البريد الإلكتروني أو المنتديات، فقررنا جمع أقوال أهل العلم في بعض هذه الروايات ووضع روابط لها بعد ذكرها باختصار، وننصح كل من تصله مثل هذه النشرات أن يرسل ردا لراسلها وأن يقوم بتوضيح بطلانها وعدم ثبوتها وبيان قول العلماء فيها لكي لا تنتشر، ونذكر الزوار الكرام بخطورة نشر مثل هذه الروايات.


 فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إن كذبا علي ليس ككذب على أحد ، من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار » صحيح رواه البخاري (1291) ومسلم (4)


 فنشر هذه الروايات المنسوبة إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم كذب عليه والأحرى بالشخص أن يتحرى صحة الحديث قبل نشره، وقد نجد روايات بها بعض المعاني الصحيحة ولكنها تبقى مكذوبة وفي الصحيح الموجود كفاية


 وبعض النشرات تكون منسوبة للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ولا يليق بنا الكذب على من نقل لنا الشريعة، فلنتق الله إخواني فيما ننقل ونكتب لنتجنب الوقوع فيمن ذكروا في الحديث


 نبدأ بعرض الروايات بإذن الله تعالى:


 ----
 وصية أحمد خادم الحجرة النبوية ، الذي زُعم فيها أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأوصاه ببعض الوصايا ، وأن من كتب هذه الوصية وكان فقيرا أغناه الله أو كان مديونا قضى الله دينه أو عليه ذنب غفر الله له ولوالديه ، ومن لم يكتبها من عباد الله اسود وجهه في الدنيا والآخرة ومن يكذب بها كفر ...الخ .
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/index.php?p...article&id=163




 -----


 عن علي بن أبي طالب قال: دخلت أنا و فاطمة عى رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم فوجدته يبكي بكاء شديدا فقلت: فداك أبي و أمي يا رسول الله ما الذي ابكاك فقال صلى الله عليه و سلم يا علي: ليلة اسري بي الى السماء رأيت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد و اذكرت شأنهن لما رأيت من شدة عذابهن رأيت امرأة معلقة بشعرها يغلي دماغ رأسها و رأيت امرأة معلقة بلسانها و الحميم يصب في حلقها و رأيت امرأة معلقة بثديها و رأيت امرأة تأكل لحم جسدها .....الذي ينتهي ب: على صورة الكلب و النار تدخل من دبرها و تخرج من فمها فإنها كانت معلية نواحة ثم قال صلى الله عليه و سلم: و يل لامرأة أغضبت زوجها و طوبى لامرأة رضى عنها زوجها ... الخ
http://saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/fatwa/100.htm


 -----


 رواية المحادثة اللتي جرت بين سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وأبليس: عن معاذ بن جبل رضى الله تعالى عنه عن ابن عباس (رضى الله تعالى عنهما) قال : كنا مع رسول الله في بيت رجل من الأنصار في جماعة فنادى مناد : يا أهل المنزل أتأذنون لي بالدخول ولكم إلي حاجة؟ 
 قال : رسول الله وسلم : أتعلمون من المنادي 
 فقالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم 
 فقال : رسول الله هذا إبليس اللعين لعنه الله تعالي فقال عمر بن الخطاب (رضى
 الله تعالى عنه) أتأذن لي يا رسول الله أن أقتله؟
 ... الخ
http://www.almanhaj.net/fatwaa/article.php?ID=296


 -----


 رواية الدعاء الذي هز السماء: كان رجل على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتجر من بلاد الشام إلى المدينة ولا يصحب القوافل توكلاً منه على الله تعالى... فبينما هو راجع من الشام عرض له لص على فرس، ....... الذي ينتهي ب: لقد لقنك الله أسماءه الحسنى التي إذا دعي بها أجاب، وإذا سئل بها أعطى
http://www.islamweb.net/php/php_arab...ltered=FatwaId
 فتوى صوتية للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله


 ----


 الحديث القدسي: يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك .. و غشيت وجهك بغشاء لئلا تنفر من الرحم ... و جعلت وجهك إلى ظهر أمك لئلا تؤذيك رائحة الطعام .. و جعلت لك متكأ عن يمينك و متكأ عن شمالك .. فأما الذي عن يمينك فالكبد .. و أما الذي عن شمالك فالطحال .
http://www.islamway.com/?Islamway&iw...&fatwa_id=2777


 -----


 قصة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والأعرابي: بينما النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في الطواف إذا سمع اعرابياً يقول: يا كريم فقال النبي خلفه: يا كريم فمضى الاعرابي الى جهة الميزاب وقال: يا كريم فقال النبي خلفه : يا كريم فالتفت الاعرابي الى النبي وقال: يا صبيح الوجه, يا رشيق القد , اتهزأ بي لكوني اعرابياً؟ ...... الذي تنتهي ب: فهبط جبريل على النبي وقال : يا محمد, السلام يقرئك السلام , ويقول لك : يا محمد قلل من بكائك فقد الهيت حملة العرش عن تسبيحهم وقل لأخيك الاعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه فإنه رفيقك في الجنة.
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...ltered=FatwaId


 -----


 حديث: مَنْ سكّان هذه الأبواب؟: روى يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس بن مالك قال: جاء جبريل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه 
 وسلم في ساعةٍ ما كان يأتيه فيها متغيّر اللون، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( مالي أراك متغير اللون )) فقال: يا محمد جئتُكَ في الساعة التي أمر الله بمنافخ النار أن تنفخ فيها، ولا ينبغي لمن يعلم أن جهنم حق، و أن النار حق، وأن عذاب القبر حق، وأن عذاب الله أكبر أنْ تقرّ عينه حتى يأمنها. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا جبريل صِف لي جهنم )) قال: نعم، إن الله تعالى لمّا خلق جهنم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فاحْمَرّت، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فابْيَضّت، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فاسْوَدّت، فهي سوداء مُظلمة لا ينطفئ لهبها ولا جمرها....الخ .
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/Zugail/321.htm


 -----


 قصة الفتاة التي مرضت وعمرها ثلاث عشرة سنة ورأت زينب رضي الله عنها في المنام ووضعت في فمها قطرات وشفيت من مرضها تماما ... وطلبت نشر هذه الوصية ثلاث عشرة نسخة ... الخ .
 نشرة الثعبان ، والتي تتضمن رسما لجنازة التف عليها ثعبان وزعم كاتبها أنها جنازة رجل لايصلى … الخ .



 عقوبة تارك الصلاة ، والتي تتضمن حديث من ترك الصلاة عاقبه الله بخمس عشرة عقوبة : ستة منها في الدنيا ، وثلاثة عند الموت ، وثلاثة في القبر ، وثلاثة يوم القيامة ... الخ


 الحديث القدسي الطويل : يا ابن آدم لا تخافن من ذي سلطان مادام سلطاني باقيا وسلطاني لا ينفد أبدا إلى قوله : يا ابن آدم أنا لك محب فبحقي عليك كن لي محبا .


 حديث يا علي لا تنم إلا أن تأتي بخمسة أشياء وهي قراءة القرآن كله ، والتصدق بأربعة آلاف درهم ، وزيارة الكعبة ، وحفظ مكانك في الجنة ، وإرضاء الخصوم ... الخ .

http://saaid.net/Minute/m16.htm


 -----


 قصة ثعلبة بن عبدالرحمن التي فيها أن فتى من الأنصار يقال له ثعلبة بن عبدالرحمن أسلم ، وكان يخدم النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم ، فبعثه في حاجة ، فمر بباب رجل من الأنصار ، فرأى امرأة الأنصاري تغتسل فكرر إليها النظر ، وخاف أن ينزل الوحي ، فخرج هارباً على وجهه.... والتي تنتهي ب: فلما دفنه قيل له : يَا رَسُولَ اللّه رأيناك تمشي على أطراف أناملك ، قال : والذي بعثني بالحق ماقدرت أن أضع قدمي على الأرض من كثرة أجنحة من نزل من الملائكة لتشيعه .
http://www.gesah.net/mag/modules.php...ticle&sid=1089


 -----


 عن معقل بن يسار رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من قال حين يصبح ثلاث مرات"أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم" وقرأ ثلاث آيات من آخر سورة الحشر ،وكَّلَ اللهُ سبعين ألف مَلَكٍ يصلّون عليه حتى يمسي،وإن مات في ذلك اليوم مات شهيداً، ومن قالها حين ُيمسي كان بتلك المنزلة
 حديث ضعيف موجود في موسوعة الدرر السنية على هذا العنوان http://www.dorar.net/mhadith.asp




 -----


 منشورة العلاج باسماء الله الحسنى: والتي خصص فيها اسم من أسماء الله لكل مرض معين وكانت طريقة العلاج:
 وضع اليد اليمنى على مكان الالم وذكر التسبيح الى ما شاء الله ... وتكرر ذلك حتى باذن الله يزول الالم ... والله الشافي
http://www.alshamsi.net/islam/allah/shefa2.html


 -----


 عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ليلة المعراج عندما وصلت إلى السماء رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف اصبع وكان يعد بأصابعه
 فسألت جبرائيل عليه السلام عن اسمه وعن وظيفته وعمله ، فقال إنه ملك موكل على عدد قطرات المطر النازلة إلى الأرض 
 فسألت الملك : هل تعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض
 منذ خلق الله الأرض ؟ ..... الى نهاية الحديث
 نوافذ الدعوة للشيخ أحمد بن عبد العزيز الحمدان 


 -----


 جاء أعرابي إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله جئت أسألك عما يغنيني في الدنيا والآخرة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سل ما بدا لك: قال: أريد أن أكون أعلم الناس فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم اتق الله تكن أعلم الناس .. الحديث طويل - أكثر من 25 سؤالاً وعنوانه (الحديث الذي جمع فأوعى) وأنه رواه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/Zugail/81.htm


 -----


 حديث عشرة تمنع عشرة الفاتحة تمنع غضب الرب سورة يس تمنع عطش يوم القيامة الى آخره 
http://www.binothaimeen.com/publish/article_271.shtml


 -----


 دعاء مبارك عظيم الشأن جليل المقدار ( قيل أن جبريل عليه السلام أتى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا محمد , السلام يقرئك السلام , ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام , وقد أوهبك هذ الدعاء الشريف .يا محمد , ما من عبد يدعو بهذا الدعاء وتكون خطاياه وذنوبه مثل أمواج البحر , وعدد أوراق الأشجار وقطر الأمطار بوزن السماوات والأرض , إلا غفر الله تعالى ذلك كله .وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله تعالى عنه , بهذا الدعاء ظهر الإسلام والإيمان ..........وقال عثمان بن عفان رضى الله تعالى عنه , نسيت القرآن مراراًَ كثيرة فرزقني الله حفظ القرآن ببركة هذا الدعاء .وقال سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضى الله تعالى عنه , كلما أردت أن أنظر إلى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) في المنام , أقرأ هذا الدعاء . وقال سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه و رضى الله تعالى عنه... الخ
 هذا الحديث ليس له أصل وهو موضوع ومكذوب على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
http://www.fatawaweb.com/fatawa/prin...?threadid=6439
 وأيضا:
http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=11230


 -----


 هل تعلم لماذا حدد الله عز وجل الصلاوات الخمس في مواعيدها التي نعرفها ؟؟؟ روي عن علي رضي الله عنه ' بينما كان الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم جالس بين الانصار والمهاجرين أتى إليه جماعه من اليهود فقالوا له: يا محمد أنا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران لا يعطيها إلا نبيا مرسلا او ملكا مقربا فقال النبي صلى الله علية وسلم سلوا ، فقالوا يا محمد اخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس التي افترضها الله على امتك ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : اما صلاة الظهر إذا زالت الشمس يسبح كل شئ لربه ....... إلخ
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...&fatwa_id=3260


 -----


 من ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور
 من ترك صلاة الظهر فليس في رزقه بركة
 من ترك صلاة العصر فليس في جسمه قوة
 من ترك صلاة المغرب فليس في أولاده ثمرة
 من ترك صلاة العشاء فليس في نومه راحة
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...ltered=FatwaId


 -----


 من دعا بهذا الدعاء استجاب الله له , كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم لو دعي بهذا الدعاء على مجنون لأفاق , ولو دعي بهذا الدعاء على امرأه قد عسر عليها لسهل الله عليها , ولو دعي بهذا الدعاء على صفائح الحديد لذابت............ والذي يبدأ بـ اللهم انت الله انت الرحمن انت الرحيم الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر الأول والأخر الظاهر والباطن الحميدالمجيد المبدىء 
http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...threadid=24455* 
* 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أسبانية تشرح معني كلمة ( الله )*  
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شيخنا الجليل .. أحسن الله اليكم .*
*ما قولكم في هذا الموضوع الذي بات منتشرا في أكثر المنتديات:*
*(( أسبانية تشرح معني كلمة ( الله ) بعد أن عجز عنها العرب ))*
*هذه الفتاة الإسبانية تدرس الآن ماجستير لغة عربية*
*في جامعة اليرموك الأردنية .*
*وذات يوم وأثناء إحدى المحاضرات في السنة الثانية*
*طرح الدكتور/ فخري كتانة سؤالا على طلابه :*
*من منكم يحدثني عن*
*لفظ الجلالة*
*( الله )*
*من الناحية الإعجازية اللغوية ومن الناحية الصوتية؟*
*لم يرفع أحد يده*
*ما عدا فتاة إسبانية تدعى "هيلين" والتي تجيد التحدث باللغة العربية الفصحى على الرغم من كونها إسبان يه مسيحية*
*فقالت*
*إن أجمل ما قرأت بالعربية هو اسم (الله) .*
*فآلية ذكر اسمه سبحانه وتعالى على اللسان البشري لها نغمة متفردة . فمكونات حروفه دون الأسماء جميعها*
*يأتي ذكرها من خالص الجوف , لا من الشفتين.*
*فلفظ الجلالة لا تنطق به الشفاه لخلوه من النقاط ..*
*اذكروا اسم... (الله) .الآن*
*وراقبوا كيف نطقتموها*
*هل استخرجتم الحروف من باطن الجوف*
*أم أنكم لفظتموها ولا حراك في وجوهكم وشفاهكم*
*ومن حكم ذلك انه إذا أراد ذاكر أن يذكر اسم الله*
*فإن أي جليس لن يشعر بذلك .*
*ومن إعجاز اسمه انه مهما نقصت حروفه فإن الاسم يبقى كما هو . وكما هو معروف أن لفظ الجلالة يشكل بالضمة في نهاية الحرف الأخير "اللهُ"*
*وإذا ما حذفنا الحرف الأول يصبح اسمه لله كما تقول الآية*
*( ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها) وإذا ما حذفنا الألف واللام الأولى بقيت*
*" له"*
*ولا يزال مدلولها الإلهي كما يقول سبحانه وتعالى*
*( له ما في السموات والأرض)وإن حذفت الألف واللام الأولى والثانية بقيت الهاء بالضمة*
*" هُ "*
*ورغم كذلك تبقى الإشارة إليه سبحانه وتعالى كما قال في كتابه*
*(هو الذي لا اله إلا هو)*
*وإذا ما حذفت اللام الأولى بقيت*
*" إله"*
*كما قال تعالي في الآية*
*( الله لا إله إلا هو)*
*هيلين اسمها الآن "عابدة" ))*
*انتهى الموضوع ، وجزاك الله خيرا
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وإليك أحسن .*
*هذا القول فيه تكلّف واضح .*
*وهو مُتعقّب من عِدّة وُجوه :*
*الوجه الأول : لفظ الجَلاَلَة ( الله ) ليس الكلمة الوحيدة التي لا تنطبِق فيها الشِّفَاه ، بل كلمة التوحيد بأكملها ( لا إله إلا الله ) لا تنطبِق فيها الشِّفَاه ، فإنك لو قلت : ( لا إله إلا الله ) لم تنطبِق الشِّفَتَين فيها .*
*وكذلك كلمة ( عز وجلّ ) ، وكلمة ( الله أجَلّ ) لا تنطبِق فيها الشِّفَاه .. مع كلمات أخرى كثيرة لها نفس الصِّفَة .*
*الوجه الثاني : أن حروف لفظ الجلالة (الله ) ليست جوفية ، فمنها ( الهمزة والهاء ) مَخرجها من أقصى الْحَلْق .*
*بينما ( اللام ) مَخرجها الحافّة الأمامية من اللسان .*
*فليس نُطق لفظ الجلالة (الله ) من باطن الجوف .*
*الوجه الثالث : ما يتعلق بِنقص حرف من حروفه ، وهو ظاهر التكلّف ، بل تحجير واسع !*
*فإن الضمير ( له ) لا يقتصر على الله ، بل هو عائد على مذكور حسب سياق الكلام .*
*فإنك لو تحدّثت عن شخص ثم قلت : له بيت ، أو : له هيبة .. إلى غير ذلك لكان تحديد المقصود بِعَودِ الضمير سياق الكلام .*
*ومثل ذلك لو قلت ( إله ) ، لأن الإله يُطلَق على الإله الحق سبحانه وتعالى ، ويُطلَق على الآلهة الباطلة .*
*قال تعالى : (أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللَّهِ آَلِهَةً أُخْرَى قُلْ لا أَشْهَدُ) ، وقال عز وجلّ : (وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لأَبِيهِ آَزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آَلِهَةً) وقوله تبارك وتعالى عن قوم موسى : (قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى اجْعَلْ لَنَا إِلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آَلِهَةٌ) وقال جلّ جلاله : (لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آَلِهَةٌ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا) وغيرها من الآيات .*
*وأوضح ما يكون التكلّف القول بأن بقاء ( الهاء ) المضمومة يَدلّ على الله ( هُ ) !*
*فإنه لم يَقُل أحد بذلك إلا دراويش الصوفية ! الذين يَزعمون أنهم يَذكرون الله بما يُشبِه النِّبَاح ! ( هو .. هو .. ) !*
*الوجه الرابع : انفراد أعجمية بهذا القول الذي لم تُسبَق إليه !*
*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وكل قول ينفرد به المتأخر عن المتقدمين ولم يَسْبِقه إليه أحد منهم ، فانه يكون خطأ . اه .*
*إلى غير ذلك مما يُضعف هذا القول أو يُبطِله .*
*والتكلّف مذموم .*
*فقد قال الله تبارك وتعالى لِنبيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم : (قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ) .*
*والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
**

*الذكر باللفظ المفرد بدعة في الشرع وخطأ في اللغة والقول
**السؤال :*
*جاءني بريد ينشره الناس و يحوي النص التالي..هل يجوز الأخذ بما في النص التالي و نشره؟*
*النص هو: من منكم يحدثني عن لفظ الجلالة ؟ ( الله ) من الناحية الإعجازية اللغوية ومن الناحية الصوتية؟ . فآلية ذكر اسمه سبحانه وتعالى على اللسان البشري لها نغمة متفردة . فمكونات حروفه دون الأسماء جميعها يأتي ذكرها من خالص الجوف , لا من الشفتين. فلفظ الجلالة لا تنطق به الشفاه لخلوه من النقاط . اذكروا اسم... (الله) .الآن وراقبوا كيف نطقتموها هل استخرجتم الحروف من باطن الجوف أم أنكم لفظتموها ولا حراك في وجوهكم وشفاهكم... ومن حكم ذلك أنه إذا أراد ذاكر أن يذكر اسم الله فإن أي جليس لن يشعر بذلك ... ومن إعجاز اسمه أنه مهما نقصت حروفه فإن الاسم يبقى كما هو . وكما هو معروف أن لفظ الجلالة يشكل بالضمة في نهاية الحرف الأخير "اللهُ" وإذا ما حذفنا الحرف الأول يصبح اسمه " لله " كما تقول الآية: ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها( وإذا ما حذفنا الألف واللام الأولى بقيت "له" ولا يزال مدلولها الإلهي كما يقول سبحانه وتعالى: ( له ما في السموات والأرض) وإن حذفت الألف واللام الأولى والثانية بقيت الهاء بالضمة " هُ " ورغم كذلك تبقى الإشارة إليه سبحانه وتعالى كما قال في كتابه: ( هو الذي لا اله إلا هو)*
*وإذا ما حذفت اللام الأولى بقيت "إله" كما قال تعالي في الآية:   الله لا إله إلا هو. 
*
*الفتوى:*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:*
*فإن هذا ليس من العلم الذي جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا ذكره أحد من العلماء المعتبرين، وفيه من الخطأ الواضح والتكلف الشيء الكثير، والذكر المفرد بلفظ (الله الله) وما شابه منع منه أكثر السلف ولم يجزه إلا بعض الصوفية، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: الذكر بالاسم المفرد مظهرا أو مضمرا بدعة في الشرع وخطأ في القول واللغة، ولم يذكر ذلك أحد من السلف ولا شرعه رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم، ثم استدل رحمه الله بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أفضل ما قلت أنا والنبيون قبلي: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير. وبقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أفضل الذكر لا إله إلا الله، وأفضل الدعاء الحمد الله. اه. راجع الفتاوى الكبرى والأذكار للنووي. وعليه فلا يجوز نشر هذا الكلام ولا العمل به. وننصحك بأن تنشغلي بما يعود عليكِ نفعه في الدنيا والآخرة من توحيد الله وعبادته.*
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال عن الإعجاز العددي ، وتكرار بعض الكلمات في القرآن بعدد مُتساوٍ .*
* فما مدى صحة ذلك ؟*  
 *السؤال :
*
*يزاكم الله الخير كله بغيت أتأكد من صحة هالكلام ودورته في المنتدى ما حصلته .*
*ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى في آياته أشياء كثيرة ، وجاء العلماء ودققوا فيها فوجدوا 
توافقاً غريباً ، نعرضه كما يلي: 
والرقم الأول هو عدد ذكرها والثاني الأمر المتعلق به 
115 الدنيا 
115 الآخرة 
- - 
88 الملائكة 
88 الشياطين 
- - 
145 الحياة 
145 الموت 
- - 
50 النفع 
50 الفساد 
- - 
368 الناس 
368 الرسل 
- - 
11 إبليس 
11 الاستعاذة من إبليس 
- - 
75 المصيبة 
75 الشكر 
- - 
73 الإنفاق 
73 الرضا 
- - 
17 الضالون 
17 الموتى 
- - 
41 المسلمين 
41 الجهاد 
- -
8 الذهب 
8 الترف
- - 
60 السحر 
60 الفتنة 
- - 
32 الزكاة 
32 البركة 
- - 
49 العقل 
49 النور 
- - 
25 اللسان 
25 الموعظة 
- - 
8 الرغبة 
8 الرهبة 
- - 
16 الجهر 
16 العلانية 
- - 
114 الشدة 
114 الصبر 
- - 
4 محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
4 الشريعة 
- - 
24 الرجل 
24 المرأة 
- - 
5 الصلاة 
- - 
12 الشهر 
- - 
365 اليوم 
- - 
32 البحر 
13 البر 
هنا الإعجاز 
ُذكرت كلمة البحار (أي المياه) في القرآن الكريم 32 مرة ، وذكرت كلمة البر (أي اليابسة)في القرآن الكريم 13 مرة 
فإذا جمعنا عدد كلمات البحار المذكورة في القرآن الكريم وعدد كلمات البر فسنحصل
على المجموع التالي :45 
وإذا قمنا بصنع معادلة بسيطة كالتالي: 
1 - مجموع كلمات البحر (تقسيم) مجموع كلمات البر والبحر (ضرب) 100% س 
32÷45×100%=71.11111111111% س 

2 - مجموع كلمات البر(تقسيم) مجموع كلمات البر والبحر (ضرب) 100% س 
13÷45×100%=28.88888888889% س 
وهكذا بعد هذه المعادلة البسيطة نحصل على الناتج المُعجز الذي توصل له القرآن من
14 قرناً ، فالعلم الحديث توصل إلى أن: 
نسبة المياه على الكرة الأرضية = 71.11111111111% س 
ونسبة اليابسة على الكرة الأرضية =28.88888888889% س 
وإذا جمعنا العدد الأول مع العدد الثاني نحصل على الناتج =100% س 
وهي مجموع نسبة الكرة الأرضية بالفعل ، فما قولك بهذا الأعجاز ؟ هل هذه صدفة ؟ 
من علّم محمد هذا الكلام كله ؟ من علم النبي الأمي في الأربعين من عمره هذا الكلام ؟ 
ولكني أقول لك : " وما ينطق عن الهوى ، إن هو إلا وحي يوحى ، علمه شديد القوى"
فاسجد لربك شكراً لأنك من المسلمين ، لأنك من حملة هذا الكتاب العظيم وما هذا إلا بعض الإعجاز العددي في القرآن الكريم وليس الإعجاز كله.
لكم التحية
وعساكم على القوة

**الجواب :*
*وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيراً 
الكلام في الإعجاز العددي دحض مزلّة ، ومزلق خطير !
والملاحظ فيه كثرة التكلّف ، والتعسّف للقول بموجبه .

ففي هذا السؤال :
مُقارنة السحر بالفتنة في الأعداد ..
والفتنة في القرآن ليست مقصورة على السّحر ، بل تُطلَق على الكفر وعلى الفتن الصِّغار والكبار 
فمن إطلاق الفتنة على الكُفر قوله تعالى : (وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ) وقوله تعالى : (وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ) .
ومن إطلاق الفتنة في القرآن على الفِتن الصِّغار قوله تعالى : (وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ) وقوله تعالى : (إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ) .
وقد تُطلق الفتنة على ما يتعلق بالعذاب الأخروي ، كقوله تعالى : (أَذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ نُزُلاً أَمْ شَجَرَةُ الزَّقُّومِ (62) إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهَا فِتْنَةً لِلظَّالِمِينَ) .
ولا أعلم أن الفتنة أُطلِقت على السِّحر إلا في موضع واحد في قوله تعالى : (وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ) .

وهذا على سبيل المثال ، وإلا تتبع هذه الأشياء المذكورة يحتاج إلى وقت .
كما أنهم قد يعتبرون اللفظ أحيانا دون ما يُقابِله من معنى .

كما في حساب عدد ذِكر الأيام أو اليوم ، فإنه قد يعتبرون اليوم الآخر في حساب الأيام ، وقد يعتبرون الأيام بمثابة كلمة يوم ، ثم هذا الناتج المتوصّل إليه أي إعجاز فيه ؟!

فالعدد ( 365 ) ماذا يُمثّل ؟!
السنة المعتبرة عند المسلمين هي السنة الهجرية ، وهي أقل من ذلك !

وأما التكلّف والتعسّف فهو واضح في الوصول إلى نتائج بعد عمليات حسابية مُعقّدة !
كما في مسألة حساب نسبة الماء إلى اليابسة ، فإنهم لم يتوصّلوا إلى ما توصّلوا إليه إلا بعد عمليات حسابية مُعقّدة .
وهذا من التكلّف ، وقد قال الله تبارك وتعالى لِنبيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ ) .

فلا يَجوز مثل هذا التكلّف والتعسّف .
كما لا يجوز ربط مثل هذه الأعداد بما لا يُقابِلها ، كما رأينا في الفتنة مع السِّحر !

وقبل سنوات حدّثني أحد الزملاء عن الإعجاز العددي عند شخص اسمه ( رشاد خليفة ) 
فقلت له : إن الأعداد في القرآن غير مقصودة ، خاصة أرقام السور والآيات ..
ثم بعد فترة إذا بهذا الشخص الذي يقول بالإعجاز والذي توصّل إلى إعجاز عددي بزعمه يَزعم أنه ( رسول ) ! وتوصّل إلى ذلك بموجب القيمة الرقمية لاسمه !!
وتوصّل إلى أن القرآن فيه زيادة ونقص نتيجة القول بالإعجاز العددي ..
كما تبيّن أنه بهائي المعتقد ..
ولبّس على الناس بمثل هذا الكلام ليتوصّل إلى إيصال الرقم ( 19 ) الذي تُقدّسه البهائية الكافرة ، الذين يُؤلِّهون البهاء !

إلى غير ذلك مما هو موجود عند ذلك الشخص مما هو ضلال مُبين ، وكفر محض .

فليُحذر من هذا المزلق الخطير .
ولِنعلم أن القرآن بالدرجة الأولى كتاب هداية ودلالة وإرشاد للعباد .

كما أن حقائق العلم الحديث ليست قطعية الثبوت ، حتى تلك التي يُسمونها " حقائق عِلمية " .

يقول سيد قطب رحمه الله :
لا يجوز أن نعلق الحقائق النهائية التي يذكرها القرآن أحيانا عن الكون في طريقه لإنشاء التصور الصحيح لطبيعة الوجود وارتباطه بخالقه , وطبيعة التناسق بين أجزائه . . لا يجوز أن نعلق هذه الحقائق النهائية التي يذكرها القرآن , بفروض العقل البشري ونظرياته , ولا حتى بما يسميه "حقائق علمية " مما ينتهي إليه بطريق التجربة القاطعة في نظره . إن الحقائق القرآنية حقائق نهائية قاطعة مطلقة . أما ما يصل إليه البحث الإنساني - أيا كانت الأدوات المتاحة له - فهي حقائق غير نهائية ولا قاطعة ; وهي مقيدة بحدود تجاربه وظروف هذه التجارب وأدواتها .. فَمِن الخطأ المنهجي - بحكم المنهج العلمي الإنساني ذاته - أن نُعَلِّق الحقائق النهائية القرآنية بحقائق غير نهائية . وهي كل ما يصل إليه العلم البشري . اه . 
**
والله تعالى أعلم .*
*عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بالرياض*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هناك ما يُسمَّى " دعاء كنز العرش " ؟ 
**السؤال:**قرأت دعاء في بعض الكتب يسمى (كنز العرش) وهو كالتالي : 
لا إله إلا الله سبحان الملك القدوس ، لا إله إلا الله سبحان العزيز الجبار ، لا إله إلا الله سبحان الرءوف الرحيم ، ... الخ 
هل هذا دعاء معروف وما هو فضله ؟.*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله*
*هذا الدعاء غير معروف في كتب السنَّة ، والذي يغلب على الظن أنه من اختراع بعض الصوفية فيما يسمونه " الأوراد " وهي مجموعة أدعية وكلمات تُجمع للمريدين ليرددوها في أوقات معينة وبطريقة محددة ، وبعدد معروف ، ومما لا ريب فيه أنه لا يحل متابعتهم فيما يخترعونه من أوراد ، و " الدعاء هو العبادة " كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والأصل في العبادات التوقيف على ما يرد في الشرع .*
*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :*
*لا ريبَ أنَّ الأذكارَ والدعوات مِن أفضل العبادات، والعبادات مبناها على التوقيف والاتِّباع ، لا على الهوى والابتداع، فالأدعيةُ والأذكارُ النبويَّةُ هي أفضل ما يتحرَّاه المتحري من الذكر والدعاء ، وسالكها على سبيل أمانٍ وسلامةٍ ، والفوائد والنتائج التي تحصل لا يعبر عنها لسانٌ ، ولا يحيط بها إنسانٌ ، وما سواها من الأذكار قد يكون محرَّماً ، وقد يكون مكروهاً ، وقد يكون فيه شركٌ مما لا يهتدي إليه أكثرُ النَّاسِ ، وهي جملةٌ يطول تفصيلها .*
*وليس لأحدٍ أنْ يَسُنَّ للنَّاسِ نوعاً من الأذكار والأدعية غير المسنون، ويجعلها عبادةً راتبةً يواظب الناس عليها كما يواظبون على الصلوات الخمس، بل هذا ابتداعُ دينٍ لم يأذن الله به... وأما اتخاذ وردٍ غيِر شرعيٍّ، واستنانُ ذكرٍ غيرِ شرعيٍّ، فهذا مما يُنهى عنه، ومع هذا ففي الأدعية الشرعية والأذكار الشرعية غايةُ المطالبِ الصحيحةِ ونهايةُ المقاصدِ العليَّة ، ولا يَعدلُ عنها إلى غيرها من الأذكارِ المحدَثة المبتدعةِ إلاّ جاهلٌ أو مفرِّطٌ أو متعَدٍّ. أ.ه‍*
*"مجموع الفتاوى" (22/510-511) .*
*وانظر جواب السؤال رقم ( 6745 ) ففيه زيادة بيان .*
*والله أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*إلى كل من يعاني من نسيان القرآن الكريم ... إليك الحل*
*ما صحة هذا الحديث وما حكم العمل**به*
*السؤال:*
*فضيلة الشيخ :*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**ما صحة هذا الحديث وهل يجوز العمل به ، عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما قال : ( بينما نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ جاءه علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله عنه فقال : بأبي أنت ، تفلت هذا القرآن من صدري فما أجدني أقدر عليه ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا أبا الحسن ، أفلا أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بهن ، وينفع بهن من علمته ، ويثبت ماتعلمت في صدرك ؟ قال : أجل يا رسول الله فعلمني ، قال :إذا كان ليلة الجمعة ، فإن استطعت أن تقوم في ثلث الليل الآخر فإنها ساعة مشهودة ، والدعء فيها مستجاب ، فقد قال أخي يعقوب لبنيه : ( سوف أستغفر لكم ربي ) يقول : حتى تأتي ليلة الجمعة ، فإنلم تستطع فقم في أوسطها ، فإن لم تستطع فقم في أولها ، فصل أربع ركعات : تقرأ في الركعة الأولى بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة يس ، وفي الركعة الثانية بفاتحة الكتاب وحم الدخان ، وفي الركعة الثالثة بفاتحة الكتاب والم تنزيل ( السجدة ) ، وفي الركعة الرابعة بفاتحة الكتاب وتبارك الفصل ، فإذا فرغت من التشهد فاحمد الله وأحسن الثناءعلى الله ، وصل على وأحسن وعلى سائر النبيين ، واستغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ,لإخوانك الذين سبقوك بالإيمان ، ثم قل : ( اللهم ارحمني بترك المعاصي أبدا ما أبقيتنيوارحمني أن أتكلف ما لايعنيني ، وارزقني حسن النظر فيما يرضيك عني ، اللهم بد يعالسموات والارض ذا الجلال ولإكرام ، والعزة التي لا ترام ، اسالك ياالله يا رحمنبجلالك ونور وجهك أن تلزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني ، وارزقني أن اتلوه على النحوالذي يرضيك عني ، اللهم بديع السموات والأرض ذا الجلال ولإكرام والعزة التي لا ترام، أسالك يا الله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك أن تنور بكتابك بصري ، وأن تطلق به لساني، وأن تفرج به عن قلبي ، وأن تشرح به صدري ، وأن تستعمل به بدني ، فإنه لا يعيننيعلى الحق غيرك ، ولا يؤتينيه إلا أنت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ) ياابا الحسن ، تفعل ذلك ثلاث جمع ، أو خمسا ، أو سبعا ، تجاب بإذن الله ، والذي بعثنيبالحق ما أخطا مؤمنا قط ، قال ابن عباس رضى الله عنه : فو الله ما لبث علي إلا خمساأو سبعا حتى جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك المجلس فقال : يا رسول الله ،إني كنت فيما خلا لا آخذ إلا أربع آيات ونحوهن ، فإذا قراتهن على نفسي تفلتن ، وأناأتعلم اليوم أربعين آية ونحوها ، فإذا قراتهن على نفسي فكانما كتاب الله بين عيني ،ولقد كنت أسمع الحديث ، فإذا رددته تفلت ، وأنا اليوم أسمع الأحاديث فإذا تحدثت بهالم أخرم منها حرفا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك : مؤمن ورب الكعبةيا أبا الحسن ) رواه الترمذي والحاكم** . 
افتونا ... وجزاكم الله خير**الجزاء
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحديثمُنكَر ،اي أنه ضعيف** .

ولا يجوز العمل بالحديث الضعيف في الأحكام** .

وفيه تفصيل فيما يتعلق بالعمل به في الترغيب والترهيب ، والصحيح أنه لايُعمل به** .

والله أعلم*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
*==========*

*جواب آخر الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله* *الجواب:*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. وجزاك الله خيرا

هذا الحديث رواه الترمذي ، وهو حديث موضوع مكذوب .
كمَا بَيَّن ذلك الشوكاني في " الفوائد المجموعة " ، والألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة " .

والحديث الموضوع المكذوب لا يَجوز نشره ، ولا تَحِلّ روايته .فإنَّ رواية الحديث الموضوع ذَنْب وخطيئة ! قال الإمام الذهبي في ترجمة أبي نعيم الأصبهاني " صاحب الحلية " : ما أعْلم له ذَنْبًا - والله يعفو عنه – أعظم مِن رِوايته للأحاديث الموضوعة في تَواليفه ثم يَسْكُت عن تَوهيتها . اه . 

وعلينا جميعا أن نَحذر من إيراد الأحاديث دُون تَثَبُّت ، فإنَّ مَن أوْرَد حديثا موضوعا دَخَل في زُمرة الكذَّابِين على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقد جاء الوعيد الشديد في ذلك في الحديث المتواتر عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام في قوله : إنَّ كَذِبًا عليَّ ليس كَكَذِبٍ على أحد ، مَن كَذَب عليّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار .

وفي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :لا تكذبوا عليّ ، فإنه من كذب علي فليلج النار . 

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : مَنْ حَدَّثَ عَنِّي بِحَدِيث يَُرى أنه كَذِب فهو أحْد الكَاذِبين . رواه مسلم في المقدِّمة . وضُبطت ( يَُرى ) بالضم وبالفتح. فالضمّ ( يُرى ) أي يَراه غيره . والفتح ( يَرى ) أي مَن حَدَّث به يَرَاه كذلك . والضم أشهر وأكثر .

ولا يجوز الاستشهاد بالحديث الموضوع لا في فضائل الأعمال ولا في غيرها ، بل لا يجوز ذِكره على أنه حديث . وقد يقول بعض الإخوة أو بعض الأخوات : أنا لا أعلم درجة الحديث . فكيف أفعل ؟
فالجواب : أنه لا يَجوز إيراد حديث ونِسْبَته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لَم نتأكَّد مِن صِحَّتِه . والتأكُّد مِن صِحَّته ، إمَّا بِالْبَحْث عن تخريجه ، سواء في الكُتُب أو في بعض المواقع ، مثل : 

موقع الدرر السنية :
*http://www.dorar.net/mhadith.asp*

أو موقع الْمُحَدِّث :
*http://www.muhaddith.org/cgi-bin/a_Optns.exe*

أو البحث في كُتب الشيخ الألباني من خلال هذا الرابط :
*http://www.arabic.islamicweb.com/Books/albani.asp?*

أو سُؤال أهل الاختِصاص مِن أهل العِلْم ، فإن لَم يَتأكَّد مِن صِحّة حَديث فلا يَنسبه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . والله تعالى أعلم . 
 

***دعاء حفظ القرآن**حديث موضوع :"تفلت هذا القرآن من صدري"
**السؤال :*
*ما صحة هذا الحديث الوارد في حفظ القرآن الكريم :*
*عن ابن عباس أنه قال بينما نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ جاءه علي بن أبي طالب فقال بأبي أنت وأمي تفلت هذا القرآن من صدري فما أجدني أقدر عليه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*" يا أبا الحسن أفلا أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بهن وينفع بهن من علمته ويثبت ما تعلمت في صدرك قال أجل يا رسول الله فعلمني قال إذا كان ليلة الجمعة فإن استطعت أن تقوم في ثلث الليل الآخر فإنها ساعة مشهودة والدعاء فيها مستجاب وقد قال أخي يعقوب لبنيه سوف أستغفر لكم ربي يقول حتى تأتي ليلة الجمعة فإن لم تستطع فقم في وسطها فإن لم تستطع فقم في أولها فصل أربع ركعات تقرأ في الركعة الأولى بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة يس وفي الركعة الثانية بفاتحة الكتاب وحم الدخان وفي الركعة الثالثة بفاتحة الكتاب والم تنزيل السجدة وفي الركعة الرابعة بفاتحة الكتاب وتبارك المفصل فإذا فرغت من التشهد فاحمد الله وأحسن الثناء على الله وصل علي وأحسن وعلى سائر النبيين واستغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولإخوانك الذين سبقوك بالإيمان ثم قل في آخر ذلك اللهم ارحمني بترك المعاصي أبدا ما أبقيتني وارحمني أن أتكلف ما لا يعنيني وارزقني حسن النظر فيما يرضيك عني اللهم بديع السموات والأرض ذا الجلال والإكرام والعزة التي لا ترام أسألك يا ألله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك أن تلزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني وارزقني أن أتلوه على النحو الذي يرضيك عني اللهم بديع السموات والأرض ذا الجلال والإكرام والعزة التي لا ترام أسألك يا ألله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك أن تنور بكتابك بصري وأن تطلق به لساني وأن تفرج به عن قلبي وأن تشرح به صدري وأن تغسل به بدني فإنه لا يعينني على الحق غيرك ولا يؤتيه إلا أنت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم يا أبا الحسن تفعل ذلك ثلاث جمع أو خمسا أو سبعا تجب بإذن الله والذي بعثني بالحق ما أخطأ مؤمنا قط قال عبد الله بن عباس فوالله ما لبث علي إلا خمسا أو سبعا حتى جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مثل ذلك المجلس فقال يا رسول الله إني كنت فيما خلا لا آخذ إلا أربع آيات أو نحوهن وإذا قرأتهن على نفسي تفلتن وأنا أتعلم اليوم أربعين آية أو نحوها وإذا قرأتها على نفسي فكأنما كتاب الله بين عيني ولقد كنت أسمع الحديث فإذا رددته تفلت وأنا اليوم أسمع الأحاديث فإذا تحدثت بها لم أخرم منها حرفا فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك مؤمن ورب الكعبة يا أبا الحسن ".*
*وما حكم المواظبة على شيء من الصلوات والأدعية التي تثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفعلها في وقت محدد ؟*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا. 
*
*الفتوى :*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*
*فهذا الحديث الطويل المشتمل على دعاء لحفظ القرآن الكريم، رواه الترمذي والحاكم في المستدرك، وهو حديث موضوع لا يجوز نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم، ولا يشرع التعبد بما فيه، لا سيما مع تضمنه لصلاة غريبة ليس لها نظير في الصلوات المشروعة الثابتة.*
*قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في تعليقه على المستدرك: (هذا حديث منكر شاذ).*
*وقال في سير أعلام النبلاء 9/217 في ترجمة (الوليد بن مسلم): (قلت: أنكر ما له حديث رواه عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي … ) وساق الحديث بتمامه. ثم قال: (قلت: هذا عندي موضوع والسلام).*
*وممن حكم بوضعه العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف الترمذي.*
*والحديث الموضوع لا يعمل به في فضائل الأعمال ولا غيرها، ولا يجوز نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما سبق.*
*ومما يجب معرفته في هذا المقام أن العبادة مبناها على التوقيف، فلا يُعبد الله إلا بما شرعه في كتابه أو على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*وليس لأحد أن يستحسن عبادة لم تثبت عن المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومما دأب عليه أهل البدع إشغال المسلمين بأذكار وصلوات وأدعية يحددون لها أعداداً معينة، ويختارون لها أوقاتاً وكيفيات لم تثبت في الشريعة، وهذا من تزيين الشيطان لهم سوء أعمالهم فإن في السنة الصحيحة غنية وكفاية لمن أنعم الله عليهم بالهداية، وعرفوا قدر السنة، وحذروا من الوقوع في البدعة، فإن كل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار كما صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*ولم يثبت عن أحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم الغاية في الاتباع والحرص على الخير أن اخترع ذكراً أو دعاء أو صلاة بعدد معين في وقت معين ولا شك أن العدول عن طريقهم باب إلى الخسران.*
*قال حذيفة رضي الله عنه: كل عبادة لم يتعبدها أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تعبدوها، فإن الأول لم يدع للآخر مقالاً، فاتقوا الله يا معشر القراء وخذوا طريق من كان قبلكم.*
*وجاء عنهم وعمن بعدهم من الأئمة إنكار كثير من الأمور المبتدعة التي يستحسن أمثالها مبتدعة زماننا زاعمين أنها من البدع الحسنة، فهذا مجاهد رحمه الله يقول: كنت مع ابن عمر، فثوب رجل في الظهر والعصر، فقال: اخرج بنا، فإن هذه بدعة. والتثويب هو الوقوف عند باب المسجد والمناداة: الصلاة الصلاة.*
*وروى محمد ابن وضاح أن الناس اجتمعوا بعد العصر من يوم عرفة في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعون، فخرج نافع مولى ابن عمر فقال: يا أيها الناس إن الذي أنتم فيه بدعة، وليست سنة، أدركت الناس لا يصنعون هذا.*
*وأخرج عبد الرزاق في مصنفه أن سعيد بن المسيب رحمه الله رأى رجلاً يكرر الركوع بعد طلوع الفجر فنهاه. فقال: يا أبا محمد أيعذبني الله على الصلاة؟ قال: لا، ولكن يعذبك على خلاف السنة. ومما بين الشاطبي رحمه الله دخوله في حد البدعة (التزام الكيفيات والهيئات المعينة كالذكر بهيئة الاجتماع على صوت واحد، واتخاذ يوم ولادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عيداً، وما أشبه ذلك، ومنها التزام العبادات المعينة في أوقات معينة لم يوجد لها ذلك التعيين في الشريعة، كالتزام صيام يوم النصف من شعبان وقيام ليلته). انتهى.*
*نسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه.*
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*مسابقة خاصة بكتابة آيات القرآن
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**بارك الله فيك**هذه مسابقة في احدالمنتديات**ما رأيفضيلتكم**:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**كيف حالكم اخوانىواخواتى**هذه مسابقه بسيطه وليست بالصعبه على من يحفظ القران او بعضامنه**المسابقه هى ان تقول جزء من ايه ويأتى العضو ال بعدك ويكملها ويكملالايه ال بعدها ويضع هوه ايه اخرى**ما رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجوكم عدم النظر فىالمصحف**ابدأ واقول*

*الجواب** :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته** 

هذا عبث لا يَليق بِكتاب الله عزّ وجلّ .*
*وحِفظ القرآن لا يَكون بهذه الطريقة .*
*والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*مسابقة هات مصحفك وأبحر معانا*
*السؤال:*

*مسابقة هات مصحفك وأبحر معانا*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله وكفى*
* والصلاة والسلام على من اصطفى*
*ثم أما بعد*
*فالمسابقة غريبة من نوعها*
*لكنها – إن شاء الله – مفيدة ومسلية*
*ولا يشترط فيها*
* ذكر الآية ولا السورة*
*إنما الشرط واحد فقط*
*"أن تكتب الآية صحيحة "*
*وإن ذكرت السورة فمستحب*
*وكذلك إن ذكرت الآية فهو الأفضل وليس شرطاً*
*المسابقة عبارة عن مسابقة الكلمات المترادفه*
*بحيث يضع العضو الأول كلمة*
*ونحن نأتي بالآية التي تحمل ضد كلمته*
*مثال 1 :-*
* السائل : يكتب كلمة " امرأة "*
* الإجابة : تكون أي آية تحمل الكلمة التي ضد المرأة وهي كلمة :*
* الرجل*
* {وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِّنَ الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ }الزخرف31*
* ثم يختار - من أجاب على السؤال وأتى بالآية المطلوبة – كلمة جديدة*
* ولتكن مثلاً " الجهل "*
* وتكون الإجابة*
* العلم*
* {وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ لِمَ تُؤْذُونَنِي وَقَد تَّعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ }الصف5*

*الجواب:*
*هذا عبث لا يليق بالقرآن الكريم** .

وهل أُنْزِل القرآن لهذا الغرض ؟*

*وسبق الجواب عن** :* *ما حكم التسابق بآيات القرآن ؟**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*المساجلة بآيات القرآن 
**السؤال :*
*طرح عضو بأحد المنتديات فكرة على الأعضاء، وهي المساجلة بالآيات القرآنية كما هي المساجلة بالأبيات الشعرية!!، فيبدأ الأول على سبيل المثال بقوله - تعالى - (قل أعوذ برب الناس) فيرد الآخر بقوله - تعالى - (سأصليه سقر) وأثناء المساجلة لا يقول قال - تعالى - بل يأتي بنص الآية، وسؤالي ما حكم هذا العمل سواء عبر المنتديات، أو عبر المجالس؟ وهل هناك فرق بين كون النية تذاكر الآيات، أو مجرد التسلية؟ أفتونا مأجورين، فقد توقفت عن المشاركة، وقلت لهم الأمر خطير جداً، ولابد من الرجوع إلى أهل العلم، أرجو إفادتي، رعاكم الله وحفظكم من بين يديكم ومن خلفكم ومن أمامكم، وعن إيمانكم، وعن شمائلكم ومن فقوكم ومن تحت أرجلكم. 
*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:*
*فهذا الفعل الذي وصفه السائل الكريم مما لا يليق بمقام القرآن الكريم أذ هو كلام الله - تعالى - وحقه أن يعظم ويجل، وقد أخبر - تعالى - عن أثره على القلوب والأبدان فقال تعالى: " اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَاباً مُتَشَابِهاً مَثَانِيَ تَقْشَعِرُّ مِنْهُ جُلُودُ الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ ثُمَّ تَلِينُ جُلُودُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ" [الزمر:23] وقال تعالى: "لَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى جَبَلٍ لَرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعاً مُتَصَدِّعاً مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ" [الحشر: من الآية21]، فإذا كان هذا حال الجبال الصم، فالمؤمن أولى أن يتأثر به ويعظمه حق تعظيمه، ومن تدبر كلام الأئمة – رحمهم الله – عند الكلام عما يجب للقرآن من تعظيم وإجلال، أدرك مبلغ تشددهم فيما يجب للقرآن العظيم والصورة التي ذكرها السائل الكريم يظهر لي أنها تعارض إجلال القرآن الواجب، ومجرد حسن النية في العمل – وإن عذر به المرء عند الخطأ ونحوه – فإنها لا تجعله مقبولاً جائزاً، بل لابد مع النية الحسنة أن يكون الفعل مأذوناً به شرعاً، ثم إن مدارسة القرآن ومراجعته على الحقيقة لا تكون بهذه الطريقة، وإنما بالمذاكرة والمراجعة مرة بعد أخرى، والله أعلم.*
*المجيب  د. ناصر بن محمد الماجد * 
*عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما مدى صحة مقال: الملائكة التي تحيط**بالانسان ؟*
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ما مدى صحة هذا المقال ,, بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ,,*
*وقد انتشرت في المنتديات كثيرا ,,*
*هذه المعلومة التي قالها الشيخ عبد الباسط ، عضو لجنه الإعجاز العلمي والحقيقة بجمهورية مصر العربية أعجبتني وحبيت أن انقلها بالرغم أنى اعلم أن كثير من الأصدقاء يعلموها لكل حبيت بكل حب أن انقلها لكم يا أصدقائي:*
*قال أن الملائكة التي تحيط الإنسان عددها (10) وتتبدل في وقت الفجر ووقت العصر ، والله سبحانه وتعالي يسأل ملائكته وقت انتهاء عمل ملائكته وقت الفجر كيف تركتم عبادي ، يرد الملائكة ويقولوا : تركناهم يصلوا لذلك ينصح دائما بصلاة البردين ( الفجر والعصر ) ، وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من ترك صلاة العصر حبط عمله )*
*وقد جعل الله عشر أنواع ملائكة تحيط بالإنسان كالتالي:*
*- ملكين (ملك عن اليمين وملك عن اليسار ) ، الملك اليمين ليكتب الحسنات والملك الشمال ليكتب السيئات ولكن حين يفعل الإنسان سيئه يقول ملك اليمين لملك اليسار اكتب هذه السيئة ، فيرد ملك اليسار ويقول أمهله لعله يستغفر ، فإذا استغفر الإنسان لا يكتبها له.*
*- ملكين ( ملك أمام الإنسان وملك خلفه ) ، حتى يدفع عنه السيئة التي تصيبه وتحفظه، مثال لذلك : كالذي تصيبه سياره وينجى من الحادث ، هذه الملائكة تحفظ هذا الإنسان ، ولكن إذا كتب الله سبحانه وتعالي أن يموت في الحادث باللوح المحفوظ فسوف يموت.*
*- ملك على الجبين : للتواضع وعدم الكبر*
*- ملكين علي الشفتين : (ملك على الشفة العليا و ملك على السفلى) وهم مفوضين هذين الملكين لتسجيل الصلاة على الرسول (ص) فقط وليس لغرض أخر.*
*- ملكين علي العينين : وهم لغض البصر وحماية العينان من الأذى وكما يقول المثل العمي المصري ( العين عليها حارس )*
*- و أخيرا ملك على البلعوم : لأن ممكن أن يدخل في فم النائم أي شئ يؤذيه فالله سبحانه وتعالى جعل ملك يحرس البلعوم حتى إذا دخل أي شئ بفم النائم ممكن أن يلفظه تلقائيا.*
*جزيتم كل خير
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*
*بعضه صحيح جاءت به الأحاديث ، وبعضه ظن وقول على الله بغير عِلم .*
*أما الصحيح فهو :*
*الملائكة التي تتعاقب على الإنسان في الليل والنهار ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : ( وَقُرْآَنَ الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآَنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُودًا ) .*
*وفي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار ، ويجتمعون في صلاة الفجر وصلاة العصر ، ثم يعرج الذين باتوا فيكم فيسألهم - وهو أعلم بهم - : كيف تركتم عبادي ؟ فيقولون : تركناهم وهم يصلون ، وأتيناهم وهم يصلون . رواه البخاري ومسلم .*
*والْحَفَظة ، لقوله تعالى : ( لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ ) .*
*والْكَتَبَة ، الذين يكتبون الحسنات والسيئات ، لقوله تعالى : ( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) .*
*أما الذي ذُكِر أنه يكون على الجبين فأين الدليل عليه ؟*
*ولا يُمكن إثباته إلا بِنَصّ ، لأنه مُتعلّق بِعالَم الغيب .*
*وكذلك الذي العينين وعلى الشفتين وعلى البلعوم .*
*وهذا مما يُعلَم بُطلانه ، لأنه لو كان كذلك ما عصى الله مؤمن !*
*وأسوأ ما في الحديث في التفسير التجريبي الدخول في عالم الغيب .*
*فالذين يتكلّمون في الإعجاز العلمي لهم جهود مشكورة ، إلا أن بعضهم لا يقتصر على ما يتعلق بالأمور المشاهَدة ( عالم الشهادة ) وإنما يتعدّاه إلى الكلام في الأمور الغيبية ( عالم الغيب ) .*
*وهذا لا شك أنه خوض فيما لا يُحسنه الإنسان مهما أوتي من العلم .*
*وبعضهم يخوض في مثل هذه الأمور ضاربا بكلام السلف وبتفسيرهم عرض الحائط ، بل قد يضرب بعقائد المسلمين من أكثر من ألف سنة عرض الحائط .*
*أحدهم خاض في قوله تعالى : ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ الْمَلائِكَةِ رُسُلاً أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ )*
*فَزَعَم أن هذا في عالم الميكروبات ، وهذا لا شك أنه مُخالفة صريحة للقرآن ، وجهل بالعقيدة ، وجُرأة على القول على الله بغير عِلم .*
*والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*بارك الله فيك ياشيخ ونفع بك الأمه ..*
*هل يجوز نشر مثل هذي المواضيع..*
*عشرة أشياء لن يسألك الله عنها*
*لن يسألك ما نوع السيارة التي تقودها بل سيسألك كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك ولم تكن لديه وسيلة مواصلات*
*لن يسألك كم مساحة بيتك بل سيسألك كم شخصا استضفت فيه*
*لن يسألك عن الملابس في خزانتك بل سيسألك كم شخصا كسيت*
*لن يسألك كم كان راتبك بل سيسألك كيف أنفقته وكيف لم تتفاخر به أمام الناس*
*لن يسألك ما هو مسماك الوظيفي بل سيسألك كيف أديت عملك بقدر ما تستطيع*
*لن يسألك كم صديقا كان لديك بل سيسألك لكم شخص كنت أنت صديقا مخلصا*
*لن يسألك عن الحي الذي عشت فيه بل سيسألك أي نوع من الجيران كنت*
*لن يسألك عن لون بشرتك بل سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين*
*لن يسألك كم استغرقت من الوقت لتجد السلام النفسي وتؤمن ببارئك بل*
*سيأخذك*
*لقصرك في الجنة وليس إلى بوابات جهنم*
*لن يسألك الله عن عدد الأشخاص الذين أرسلت لهم هذه الرسالة بل سيسألك إن*
*كنت قد خجلت من إرسالها لأصدقائك*
*وأنا بدوري قد أرسلتها لكم ،،،، هل سترسلوها لأحد ؟؟؟*
*في اللحظات السعيدة أثن على الله وسبحه*
*في الأوقات العصيبة توجه إلى الله*
*في اللحظات الهادئة الصامتة أعبد الله*
*في الأوقات الأليمة القاسية ثق برحمة الله*
*وفي كل وقت.. اشكر الله جزيلا واحمده كثير
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وبارك الله فيك*
*هذه الأسئلة تحتاج إلى إثبات أن الله سوف يسألك عنها .*
*وبعضها – إن لم يكن أكثرها – من القول على الله بغير عِلم .*
*ولو اقتَصَر على ما ثبت السؤال عنه لكان أولى بمن كَتَبها .*
*فلو اقتصر – مثلا – على السؤال عن الخمس التي لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يُسال عنها .*
*وكذلك ما جاء في الحديث :*
*إن الله عز وجل يقول يوم القيامة :*
*يا ابن آدم مرضت فلم تعدني . قال : يا رب كيف أعودك وأنت رب العالمين ؟ قال : أما علمت أن عبدي فلانا مرض فلم تعده ؟ أما علمت أنك لو عدته لوجدتني عنده .*
*يا ابن آدم استطعمتك فلم تطعمني . قال : يا رب وكيف أطعمك وأنت رب العالمين ؟ قال : أما علمت أنه استطعمك عبدي فلان فلم تُطعمه ؟ أما علمت أنك لو أطعمته لوجدت ذلك عندي .*
*يا ابن آدم استسقيتك فلم تَسقني . قال : يا رب كيف أسقيك وأنت رب العالمين ؟ قال : استسقاك عبدي فلان فلم تَسقه ، أما إنك لو سقيته وجدت ذلك عندي . رواه مسلم .*
*فمثل هذه الأشياء سوف يُسأل عنها الإنسان يوم القيامة .*
*أما قوله :*
*(كم شخصا نقلت بسيارتك) ؟*
*(كم شخصا استضفت) ؟*
*(كم شخصا كسيت) ؟*
*فالسؤال عن هذه الأشياء يحتاج إلى إثبات ودليل .. ولا دليل – فيما أعلم – .*
*وقوله : (سيسألك عن مكنونات نفسك ونظرتك للآخرين)*
*أقول : هذا غير صحيح ؛ لأن الله لا يسأل ولا يُحاسِب عن مكنون النفس إذا كان من قَبِيل : حديث النفس أو الهاجِس أو الخاطر . لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن الله تجاوز عن أمتي ما حدّثت به أنفسها ، ما لم تعمل أو تتكلم . رواه البخاري ومسلم .*
*ويَسأل سبحانه وتعالى عن أعمال القلوب ، لا عن مكنونات الأنفس .*
*وقوله : (سيسألك إن كنت قد خجلت من إرسالها لأصدقائك )*
*فأقول : وهل هذه الرسالة مما يَجب علينا إرساله ، حتى نُسأل عنها يوم القيامة ؟*
*وهل إذا خجل الإنسان من فِعلِ شيء ما ، سوف يُسأل عنه يوم القيامة ؟*
*نعم .. لو كان الخجل فيما يتعلّق بإنكار مُنكَر ، لوَرَد السؤال .*
*وحَريّ بِكل من أراد نشر شيء يتعلّق بالدِّين أن يَرجع إلى أهل الاختصاص ، فإننا لو أردنا نشر معلمة طبية أو غيرها ، لرجعنا إلى أهل الاختصاص .*
*ودِين الله أولى بالحفظ والصيانة عن العبث .*
*والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث : حسبي من سؤالي علمه بحالي*
*السؤال:*
*هل هذا الحديث صحيح : ( حسبي من سؤالي علمه بحالي ) ؟ .*

*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله*
*هذا الكلام يروى عن إبراهيم عليه السلام لمَّا رمي به قومه بالمنجنيق إلى النار استقبله جبريل فقال : يا إبراهيم ألك حاجة ؟ فقال : أما إليك فلا ، قال جبريل : فسل ربك . فقال إبراهيم : حسبي من سؤالي علمه بحالي .*
*وقد ذكره البغوي في تفسير سورة الأنبياء مشيراً إلى ضعفه (5/327) .*
*وقال شيخ الإسلام في "مجموع الفتاوى" (1/183) :*
*وَمَا يُرْوَى أَنَّ الْخَلِيلَ لَمَّا أُلْقِيَ فِي الْمَنْجَنِيقِ قَالَ لَهُ جِبْرِيلُ : سَلْ قَالَ " حَسْبِي مِنْ سُؤَالِي عِلْمُهُ بِحَالِي " لَيْسَ لَهُ إسْنَادٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَهُوَ بَاطِلٌ بَلْ الَّذِي ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " حَسْبِي اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ " . . .*
*وَأَمَّا سُؤَالُ الْخَلِيلِ لِرَبِّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَهَذَا مَذْكُورٌ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعٍ فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ حَسْبِي مِنْ سُؤَالِي عِلْمُهُ بِحَالِي ؟! .*
*وقال أيضاً (8/538) :*
*وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ : حَسْبِي مِنْ سُؤَالِي عِلْمُهُ بِحَالِي فَكَلامٌ بَاطِلٌ خِلافَ مَا ذَكَرَهُ اللَّهُ عَنْ إبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنْ الأَنْبِيَاءِ مِنْ دُعَائِهِمْ لِلَّهِ وَمَسْأَلَتِهِمْ إيَّاهُ وَهُوَ خِلافُ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ عِبَادَهُ مِنْ سُؤَالِهِمْ لَهُ صَلاحَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ كَقَوْلِهِمْ : (رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ) البقرة/201 . وَدُعَاءُ اللَّهِ وَسُؤَالُهُ وَالتَّوَكُّلُ عَلَيْهِ عِبَادَةٌ لِلَّهِ مَشْرُوعَةٌ . . . اه .*
*وذكره الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة (21) وقال : هو من الإسرائيليات ولا أصل له في المرفوع . اه.*
*وقد أخذ هذا المعنى بعض الصوفية فقال : "سؤالك منه اتهام له" .*
*قال الألباني رحمه الله :*
*"وهذه ضلالة كبرى ! فهل كان الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم متهمين لربهم حين سألوه مختلف الأسئلة ؟ فهذا إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول : ( رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنْ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنْ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ * رَبَّنَا . . . ) إبراهيم /37-38 . إلى آخر الآيات ، وكلها أدعية وأدعية الأنبياء في الكتاب والسنة لا تكاد تحصى ، والقائل المشار إليه قد غفل عن كون الدعاء الذي هو تضرع والتجاء إلى الله تعالى عبادة عظيمة بغض النظر عن ماهية الحاجة المسؤولة ، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الدعاء هو العبادة ) ثم تلا قوله تعالى : ( وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ) غافر/60.*
*وذلك لأن الدعاء يظهر عبودية العبد لربه وحاجته إليه ومسكنته بين يديه ، من رغب عن دعائه ، فكأنه رغب عن عبادته سبحانه وتعالى ، فلا جرم جاءت الأحاديث متضافرة في الأمر به والحض عليه حتى قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من لا يدع الله يغضب عليه "*
*أخرجه الحاكم (1/491) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي وهو حديث حسن ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم " سلوا الله كل شيء حتى الشسع ، فإن الله عز وجل إن لم ييسره لم يتيسر " أخرجه ابن السني (رقم 349) بسند حسن ، وله شاهد من حديث أنس عن الترمذي (4/292) وغيره .*
*وبالجملة ، فهذا الكلام المعزو لإبراهيم عليه السلام لا يصدر من مسلم يعرف منزلة الدعاء في الإسلام فكيف يقوله من سمانا المسلمين ؟!" اه*
*سلسة الأحاديث الضعيفة (1/29).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تخصيص آيات وأدعية بفضل*
*السؤال:*
*فضيلة الشيخ كثيرا ما ينتشر على شبكة الإنترتت تخصيص آيات أوسور أو أدعية معينة بخصائص وفضائل من غير استناد على خبر منقول ، أو أداء عبادة على صورة معينة ، كمن يقول نصوم جماعيا ردا على التطاول على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم مثلا ، أو نقول الليلة جماعة ردا عليهم ، ونحو ذلك وبعضهم يقول في بعض ما تقدم أنه يكفي التجربة ، فما هو الحكم احسن الله إليك ؟; 
**
**الجواب :**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد :*
*قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة ) رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وغيرهما وقال ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ماليس منه فهو رد ) رواه مسلم.*
*وقد قرر العلماء على أن من أحدث عبادة بهواه ،*
* أو جعل عبادة على هيئة ما  بهواه ،*
*أو خصص عبادة أو ذكر أو دعاء بفضل مخصوص ، بغير دليل ،*
*فهذا هو الإحداث في الدين المنهي عنه .*
*ولفظ ( كل ) في الحديث يدل على العموم ، فكل إحداث منهي عنه محرم ، ولكن قد يكون الأمر من الوسائل المباحة ، وليس من البدع ، كتنقيط المصاحف ، ورفع صوت المؤذن بالمكبرات .. إلخ ، فهذا يدخل في باب ( الوسائل لها حكم المقاصد ) ، وليس في باب ( الإحداث في الدين ) ، وكم حدث بسبب الخلط بين البابين ، من سوء فهم .*
*ومعلوم أن الحفاظ على الدين نقيا كما أنزل ، خاليا من البدع ، من مقاصد الدين العامة العظيمة ، وفتح باب الإحداث ، بحجة البدعة الحسنة ، من أعظم الأخطار على الشريعة .*
*ذلك أنه لو فتح الباب ، لقام  كلّ شخص يستحسن بهواه ما يستحسنه ، ويضيفه إلى دين الله ، فتضيع السنة ، وتكثر البدع والمحدثات .*
*ولو فتح باب الاستحسان بالهوى ، والقول بالرأي المحض ، في خصائص آيات القرآن ، والأدعية ، والأذكار ، وفضائلها ، لأدّى ذلك إلى فوضى لاتحصى ، فالواجب الاقتصار في ذلك على ما ورد في السنة من المأثورات ، وما يستند على النصوص الواردات .*
*ولأنّ في دعوى أنّ هذا الدعاء مجرب في الزواج ، وذاك الدعاء مجرب في جلب الأرزاق ، وثالث مجرب في إنجاب الأولاد ..إلخ ، بغير دليل ولا استناد على أثر ، ولا اعتماد على خبر ، إشعار ا بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك دلالة أمته على خير نافع ، ولهذا احتيج إلى هذا الإستدراك ، أو ذالك !!*
* والحال أننا وجدنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ترك شيئا من أبواب الخير إلا ودل فيه على دعاء له خصيصة ، أو ذِكر له فضيلة ، وشرع للمسلم أن يدعو الله لما ألمه مطلقا ، من غير دعوى تخصيص ، لم يرد فيها تنصيص ، فلماذا نعرض عما ورد إلى استحسان مجرد ؟!*
*وقد كان الصحابة ينهون عن البدع والمحدثات ،  أشد من نهيهم عن المعاصي ، خشية أن يزاد في الدين ماليس منه.*
*ولهذا وردفي الأثر عمر بن يحيى بن عمرو بن سلمه الهمداني قال : حدثني أبي قال : كنا نجلس على باب عبد الله بن مسعود قبل صلاة الغداة ، فإذا خرج مشينا معه إلى المسجد ، فجاءنا أبو موسى الأشعري ، فقال : أخرج إليكم أبو عبد الرحمن بعد ؟ قلنا:لا ، فجلس معنا حتى خرج ، فلما خرج قمنا إليه جميعا ، فقال له أبو موسى : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ! إني رأيت في المسجد آنفا أمرا أنكرته ، ولم أر والحمد لله إلا خيرا ، قال : فما هو ؟ فقال : إن عشت فستراه ، قال : رأيت في المسجد قوما حلقا جلوسا ، ينتظرون الصلاة ، في كل حلقة رجل ، وفي أيديهم حصى ، فيقول : كبروا مائة ، فيكبرون مائة ، فيقول : هللوا مائة ، فيهللون مائة ، ويقول سبحوا مائة ، فيسبحون مائة ، قال : فماذا قلت لهم ؟ قال : ما قلت لهم شيئا انتظار رأيك ، قال : أفلا أمرتهم أن يعدوا سيئاتهم ، وضمنت لهم أن لا يضيع من حسناتهم شيء ؟ ثم مضى ومضينا معه ، حتى أتى حلقة من تلك الحلق ، فوقف عليهم ، فقال : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون ؟ قالوا : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ! حصى نعد به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح ، قال : فعدوا سيئاتكم فأنا ضامن أن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء ، ويحكم يا أمة محمد ! ما أسرع هلكتكم ! هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون ، وهذه ثيابه لم تبل ، وآنيته لم تكسر ، والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلى ملة هي أهدى من ملة محمد ، أو مفتتحو باب ضلالة ؟ ! قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ! ما أردنا إلا الخير ، قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه رواه الدارمي*
*والله اعلم* 
*الشيخ حامد العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث: إلى متى تحجبون صوت عبدي عنى*


*السؤال**:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*وبركاته* *شيخنا الفاضل حفظك الله* *ما صحة هذا الحديث، أحتاج لمعرفة تخريجه**...*

*فقد بحثت في الشبكة وفي موقع الألباني ولم أعثر على تخريجه...فهل منمساعدة - بارك الله فيك**إنه إذا رفع العبد يديه للسماء وهوعاصي فيقول يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررهايارب فتحجب الملائكة صوته فيكررها في الرابعة فيقول الله عز وجل إلى متى تحجبون صوت عبدي عنى؟؟؟ لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي* 
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *وحفِظك الله ورعاك** .* 

*لم أقِف عليه بعد طول بحث** .*

*وعادة مثل هذا الحديث الذيلا يُوجد في مُعظم أصول السُّنّة ؛ لا يَصِحّ** .*

*والله يحفظك** .*

*الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*إعجاز القرآن في مايكروسوفت** اكسل*
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *أرجو من فضيلتكم مطالعة الصور التالية و ما كتب تحتها و تبيين الحكم في ذلك*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*قُل لَّئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَن يَأْتُواْ بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لاَ يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيراً*
*الإسراء 88*
*سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ*
*فصلت 53*
*صدق الله العظيم*
*وجه الإعجاز*
* الرسم المبين أعلاه عبارة عن تمثيل بياني لسور القرآن الكريم ، حيث يمثل المحور الأفقي رقم السورة حسب ترتيب المصحف الشريف ( علما أن هذا الترتيب هو أيضا من عند الله ) والمحور العمودي يمثل عدد آيات السورة. فعلى سبيل المثال النقطة الأولى في أقصى اليمين تمثل سورة الفاتحة والتي رقمها 1 (ترتيبها في المصحف الشريف) وعدد آياتها 7 والنقطة التي تليها تمثل سوره البقرة والتي رقمها 2 وعدد آياتها 286 وهكذا.*
*الآن لو قمنا بوصل النقاط الخارجية فقط بخطوط بحيث يتم احتواء كافه النقاط الداخلية داخل إطار وذلك لإظهار حدود الشكل الذي تمثله النقاط، فسنحصل على كلمتي لفظ الجلالة "الله" وكلمة "محمد" متداخلتين في نفس الشكل ، ولقد قمنا بتمثيل كل منهما في شكل مستقل وذلك من اجل التوضيح فقط ، ويمكن مطابقة الشكلين أعلاه بحيث يتم مطابقة جميع نقاط الانتشار بشكل تام ومن ثم الحصول على الكلمتين في آن واحد كما هو مبين في الشكل الملون أعلاه.*
*ولقطع الشك باليقين دون استخدام الخطوط التي توضح حدود الشكل، يمكن قص الورقة بالمقص بحيث نبقي على النقاط جميعها ونستثني بقيه الورقة فسنحصل أيضا على نفس النتيجة.*
*تعليق :*
*1- إن الحصول على مثل هذه النتيجة بمجرد تمثيل سور القران الكريم بيانيا ببساطة متناهية لا تترك مجالا للتأويل*
*2- إن الحصول على كلمتي "الله" وكلمة "محمد" في آن واحد هو عبارة عن تعزيز للحقيقة التي نراها*
*3- إن الحصول على هذه الدقة والإبداع والجمال في شكل الكلمتين هو أيضا تعزيز بان الشكلين لم يتم إرغامهما ليكونا هكذا*
*4- إن التشكيل في كلمة محمد لم يكن متروكا للصدفة، وكيف يكون هناك صدفة وهناك من بيده مقاليد السماوات والأرض.*
*5- طريقة التوصيل التي اتبعت تتوافق وأنظمة التعرف على الحروف التي تستخدمها برامج الحاسوب الخاصة بالمسح الضوئي للوثائق، والتي تستخدم مبادئ "الشبكات العصبية" Neural Networks في التعرف على أشكال الحروف من واقع النقاط.*
*6- إن استخدام التمثيل البياني لم يكن مستخدم أو معروف قبل 1400 عام إلا من قبل واحد أحد لا اله إلا هو*
*7- إن الله سبحانه وتعالى سيحاسب الإنس والجن دون سائر الخلق لسبب واحد، ألا وهو تميزهم بالعقل، والذي يحتم ضرورة استخدامه للوصول إلى إيمان صادق ويقين وقرب من الله سبحانه و تعالى. وكلما تمعن الإنسان بالكون وبما حوله وتدبر بما يرى من آيات فسيصل قطعا إلى انه لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له واحدا أحدا منزها عاليا ليس بينه وبين احد من خلقه نسب ولم يكن له كفوا احد. وان تعطيل العقل لا يؤدي إلا إلى الضلال تماما كمثل الأعمى والبصير في المسير.*
*8- العلاقة الرياضية التالية ستؤكد قطعا أن هناك علاقة ما بين عدد سور القران الكريم وترتيبها الحالي والتي تعزز أيضا التمثيل البياني*
*حقا أن القرآن الكريم لا تنقضي عجائبه*
*الإعجاز في ترتيب سور القران الكريم*
*سور القران الكريم*
*| --------- (114) ---------- |*
*سور عدد آياتها زوجي سور عدد آياتها فردي*
*|--- (60) ---| |--- (54) ---|*
*سور رقمها زوجي سور رقمها فردي سور رقمها زوجي*
*(30) (30) (27)*
*سور رقمها فردي*
*(27) (مفاجأة !)*
*( مجموع عدد آيات السور مضاف إليها أرقام (ترتيب) تلك السور )*
*سور رقمها زوجي سور رقمها فردي*
*(3460) (3504)*
*|---- (6555) ---- |*
*سور رقمها زوجي سور رقمها فردي*
*(3051) (2776)*
*|----------------- (6236) ----------------- |*
*(مفاجأة !)*
*تبين شجرة التوزيع أعلاه علاقة واضحة ومتوازنة بين ترتيب سور القران الكريم وعدد آياتها، نلخص النتائج فيما يلي:*
*1- سور القران الكريم التي عدد آياتها زوجي تنقسم إلى قسمين متساويين !!!، 30 سورة أرقامها زوجية و 30 سورة أرقامها فردية. تأمل !!!*
*2- سور القران الكريم التي عدد آياتها فردي تنقسم إلى قسمين متساويين !!!، 27 سورة أرقامها زوجية و 27 سورة أرقامها فردية. تأمل !!!*
*3- ألان ، لو صنفنا السور إلى قسمين ، قسم سور متجانسة وهي التي عدد آياتها فردي ورقمها فردي أو عدد آياتها زوجي ورقمها زوجي. والقسم الآخر هو سور غير متجانسة وهي التي عدد آياتها مخالف لرقمها (ترتيبها) من ناحية زوجي وفردي، ثم قمنا بجمع عدد آيات السور مع أرقام تلك السور وذلك لنرى العلاقة بين ترتيب السور في القران وبين عدد آياتها، فسنحصل على النتيجة التالية:*
*- السور المتجانسة تعطي مجموع 6236 وهو مجموع آيات سور القران الكريم !!! ( المحور الصادي )*
*- السور غير المتجانسة تعطي مجموع 6555 وهو مجموع أرقام سور القران الكريم !!! ( المحور السيني )*
*4- لو نظرنا إلى سورة "القدر" والتي تتحدث عن نزول القران الكريم لوجدنا أن عدد كلماتها 30 كلمة وان الكلمة 27 هي كلمة "هي" والتي تعود إلى الليلة التي انزل فيه القران الكريم، فهل تمعنت بالرقمين أعلاه 30 في الجانب الزوجي و27 في الجانب الفردي !!!.*
*5- إن جميع الأرقام التي حصلنا عليها أعلاه هي أرقام لها علاقة مباشرة بالقران الكريم، فان 30 هو عدد أيام شهر رمضان الذي انزل في القران الكريم، 27 هي الليلة التي انزل فيها القران الكريم ، كما أشير إليها من بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ( والله اعلم )، 6236 مجموع آيات القران الكريم، 6555 هو مجموع أرقام سور القران الكريم، تأمل ...!!! .*
*الآن لو قمنا بتغيير عدد آيات أية سورة من القران الكريم أو تغيير رقمها (ترتيبها) فلن يكون هناك هذا التوازن أو العلاقة الواضحة التي تربط ترتيب السور بعدد آياتها. سبحان الله العظيم !!!*
*إن هذا دليل من الأدلة الكثيرة والتي يمكن أن يستدل بها على أن هذا القران الكريم هو كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى ليزداد الذين امنوا إيمانا أو ليهتدي بها قوما آخرين أو يحق القول على الجاحدين. لذا فإننا نعتقد أن من يقرأها سيقف عندها متأملا متدبرا ثم بدوره يبشر بها بين الناس.
*
*الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*هذا فيه تكلّف واضح** .

وفيه ما لا علاقة له بالقرآن إلا بتكلّف وتمحّل** !

فأرقام السُّوَر على اليمين : 20 ، 40 ، 60 ، 80 ... إلى 300*
*ما هو الضابط في هذا الاختيار لأرقام سور معينة ، وبهذه الصِّفة ؟*

*وفي الأسفل أرقام سور القرآن حسب الترتيب** 

وهذا الاختيار ما الضابط فيه أيضا ؟*

*( 10** ، 20 ، 30 ... إلى 120 ) وعدد سور القرآن 114 سورة ، فمن أين أتو بالبقية ؟؟؟*

*وفي هذا الرسم عدد آيات السور** 

وعدد الآيات والسور ليس من مجالات الإعجاز**فإن عدد الآيات مُختلف فيه بين العلماء ، ولذلك ذكر الدوري أن العدد المتفق عليه ( 6000 ) وما زاد مُختَلف فيه** .
وهذا الاختلاف ليس في الآيات نفسها ، وإنما في عدّها ، فبعضهم يعدّ الآية آيتين ، وبعضهم يجعلها آية واحدة*
*وهناك العد الكوفي والبصري ، والعد الآخر** .

فيجب الحذر من الانجراف خلف مثل هذه الدراسات التي ربما تكون نظريات ، أو تكون لتشكيك المسلمين في دِينهم ، بأن تُثبت هذه الأشياء على أنها حقائق علمية ، ثم تُنفى بعد ذلك** !
وذلك بقصد تشكيك المسلمين في القرآن** .

وينبغي أيضا أن لا ننساق وراء كل جديد ونُحاول تطويع القرآن لكل دراسة** 

بل يجب أن يكون القرآن هو المنطلق ولا عكس** .

والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ماحكم هذه اللعبة أوالمسابقة بهذه**الصيغة**كلواحد يقول ذكر والي بعدة كذلك* 
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** : 

ماحكم هذه اللعبة أو المسابقة وهي موجودة في بعضالمنتدياتبهذه الصيغة** ..

**يعني كلواحد يقول ذكر والي بعدة كذلك ذكر وهكذا وفيها أحيااااااء للسنة ولعبة جميلة ..**ماهو قولكم فيهااا بارك الله فيكم**..
**الجواب :*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وبارك الله فيك*
*ومتى كان ذِكْر الله مَجالاً لِلّعب والعبث ؟!*
*هذا لا يَجوز لأن العبادة عبادة ، واللعب لِعب !*
*وقد قال تعالى لِنبيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم : (وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا) .*
*وقال تبارك وتعالى : (وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ أَنْ أَفِيضُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ أَوْ مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَهُمَا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ* *(50) الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَهْوًا وَلَعِبًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا فَالْيَوْمَ نَنْسَاهُمْ كَمَا نَسُوا لِقَاءَ يَوْمِهِمْ هَذَا وَمَا كَانُوا بِآَيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ) .*
*وقال عَزّ وجَلّ مُخْبِراً عن توبيخ أهل النار : (ذَلِكُمْ بِأَنَّكُمُ اتَّخَذْتُمْ آَيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا فَالْيَوْمَ لا يُخْرَجُونَ مِنْهَا وَلا هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ) .*
*فليحذر الذين يَتّخذون ذِكْر الله هُزواً ولَعبا ، ووسائل عبث وتسلية .*
*والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* حكم الدعاء ب ( اللهم بأسرار الفاتحة ارحمنا أو فرج عنا )* 
*السؤال:**ما حكم صيغة هذا الدعاء : ( اللهم بأسرار الفاتحة ارحمنا أو فرج عنا)؟ 
*
*الجواب:**الحمد لله، هذا الدعاء بدعة لا أصل له، وليس له نظير في الأدعية المأثورة عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – والسلف الصالح، فالواجب التوسل بما جعله الله وسيلة من الأسماء والصفات كأن تقول: اللهم برحمتك أستجير، وبرحمتك أستغيث، وتقول: يا أرحم الراحمين ارحمنا، وتقول: اللهم فرّج عنا يا ذا الجلال والإكرام، يا حي يا قيوم، قال الله – تعالى- :" ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها"[الأعراف:180] فهذا الدعاء المسؤول عنه من الأدعية البدعية التي يخترعها بعض الناس ويعجبون بها، وهذا من تسويل الشيطان ، فالخير كله في الاتباع والشر كله في الابتداع .*
*كتبه*
*فضيلة الشيخ*
*عبدالرحمن بن ناصر البراك*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم تخصيص علي رضي الله عنه بعبارة كرّم الله وجهه
*
 *السؤال:*
*نسمع ونقرأ كثيرا عبارة تطلق على ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ألا وهي " كرمَ اللهُ وجههُ " . فهل إطلاقها صحيح ؟.*
 *الجواب:*
*الحمد لله*
*قال ابن كثير في التفسير (3/517) :*
*وقد غلب هذا في عبارة كثير من النساخ للكتب أن يفرد علي رضي الله عنه بأن يقال عليه السلام من دون سائر الصحابة أو كرم الله وجهه وهذا وإن كان معناه صحيحا لكن ينبغي أن يسوى بين الصحابة في ذلك فإن هذا من باب التعظيم والتكريم فالشيخان وأمير المؤمنين عثمان أولى بذلك منه رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .ا.ه.*
*وقد ورد سؤال إلى اللجنة الدائمة (3/289) نصه :*
* لم لقب علي بن أبي طالب بتكريم الوجه ؟*
*فأجابت اللجنة :*
* تلقيب علي بن أبي طالب بتكريم الوجه وتخصيصه بذلك من غلو الشيعة فيه ، ويقال أنه من أجل أنه لم يطلع على عورة أحد أصلا أو لأنه لم يسجد لصنم قط ، وهذا ليس خاصا به بل يشاركه غيره من الصحابة الذين ولدوا في الإسلام .ا.ه.*
*وقال بعضهم : وإنما خص علي رضي الله عنه بقول : كرم الله وجهه ، لأنه ما سجد لصنم قط ، .*
*قلت : أما وقد اتخذته الرافضة أعداء علي  رضي الله عنه  والعترة الطاهرة  فلا منعا لمجاراة أهل البدع . والله أعلم .*
*ولهم في ذلك تعليلات لا يصح منها شيء ومنها : لأنه لم يطلع على عورة أحد أصلا ، ومنها : لأنه لم يسجد لصنم قط . وهذا يشاركه فيه من ولد في الإسلام من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم علماً أن القول بأي تعليلات لابد له من ذكر طريق الإثبات .*
*تنبيه :*
*في مسند أحمد عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه يقول : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ الراية فهزها ثم قال : " من يأخذها بحقها " فجاء فلان ، فقال : أنا ، قال: " أمط " ثم جاء رجل . فقال : " أمط " ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي كرم وجه محمد لأعطينها رجلا لا يفر ، هاك يا علي .." الحديث .*
*وفي مسند سلمة بن الأكوع أنه قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث طويل .*
*وفي سياق بعض الأحاديث تجد قولهم كرم الله وجه عند ذكر علي رضي الله عنه ولا نعرف هذا في شيء من المرفوع ، ولا أنه من قول ذلك الصحابي ، ولعله من النساخ .ا.ه*
*معجم المناهي اللفظية : الشيخ بكر أبو زيد (ص454) . (*
 
***إطلاق " كرم الله وجهه " على علي بن أبي طالب* *السؤال:*
*أنا أعلم بأن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه هو أحد عظماء الصحابة ، ورابع خليفة للمؤمنين ، وأنه لم يسجد لصنم ، ولذلك نقول عند ذكره : كرّم الله وجهه .*
*والسؤال : من أول من استخدم عبارة ( كرّم الله وجهه ) عند ذكر علي بن أبي طالب ؟. 
* 
 *الجواب:* *الحمد لله*
*الظاهر أن أول من استعمل عبارة " كرم الله وجهه " في حق عليٍّ رضي الله عنه : هم الشيعة وقد تبعهم بعض الكتَّاب ممن انطلى عليهم قول الشيعة ، وكثير من النُّساخ الجهلة .*
*1.  قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى :* 
*قلت : وقد غلب هذا في عبارة كثير من النساخ للكتب أن يفرد علي رضي الله عنه بأن يقال " عليه السلام " من دون سائر الصحابة أو " كرم الله وجهه " ، وهذا وإن كان معناه صحيحا لكن ينبغي أن يسوى بين الصحابة في ذلك فإن هذا من باب التعظيم والتكريم والشيخان وأمير المؤمنين عثمان أولى بذلك منه رضي الله عنهم .*
*" تفسير ابن كثير " ( 3 / 517 – 518 ) .*
*2.  وقالت اللجنة الدائمة :*
*تلقيب علي بن أبي طالب بتكريم الوجه وتخصيصه بذلك من غلو الشيعة فيه ، ويقال إنه من أجل أنه لم يطَّلع على عورة أحد أصلاً ، أو لأنه لم يسجد لصنم قط .*
*وهذا ليس خاصّاً به بل يشاركه غيره من الصحابة الذين وُلدوا في الإسلام .*
* والله أعلم .*
*الإسلام سؤال وجواب* **
*قول " علي كرم الله وجهه** "*
*السؤال** :* *ما مدى صحة قولهم " علي كرم الله وجهه " ؟**. 
* *الجواب** :* *الحمد لله**لا أصل لتخصيص ذلك بعلي رضي اللهعنه وإنما هو من غلو المتشيعة فيه** . 

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آلهوصحبه وسلم** . 

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة 3/69**

* 
**
*هل نقول رضي الله عنه أم كرم الله وجهه؟*

*السؤال* *:* *ما القول الصحيح عندمايُذكر علي بن أبي طالب أنقول: رضي الله عنه أو كرم الله وجهه؟ وما أصل كرم اللهوجهه؟**الجواب**:* *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الأصل الذيعليه عمل السلف هو الترضي عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جميعاً، وقد صارالترضي عنهم شعاراً لهم بحيث إذا ذكروا ترضي عنهم وعلي رضي الله عنه من خير الصحابةبل هو أفضل الأمة بعد أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان رضي الله عنهم أجمعين**. 

أما قول: كرم الله وجهه عند ذكر علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فإنه يكثر إطلاقه عند ذكر عليرضي الله عنه حتى قال ابن كثير في تفسير سورة الأحزاب عند قوله: ((يا أيها الذينآمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليماً)): " وقد غلب هذا في عبارة كثير من النساخ للكتب أنيفرد علي رضي الله عنه بأن يقال: عليه السلام دون سائر الصحابة أو كرم الله وجههوهذا وإن كان معناه صحيحاً لكن ينبغي أن يسوى بين الصحابة في ذلك فإن هذا من بابالتعظيم والتكريم فالشيخان وأمير المؤمنين عثمان أولى بذلك منه رضي الله عنهمأجمعين " وقد نقل السفاريني في غذاء الألباب (1/33) كلام ابن كثير رحم الله الجميعثم قال: " قلت: قد ذاع ذلك وشاع وملأ الطروس والأسماع. قال الأشياخ: وإنما خص عليرضي الله عنه بقول: كرم الله وجهه، لأنه ما سجد إلى صنم قط، وهذا إن شاء الله تعالىلا بأس به، والله الموفق " وما ذكره في أنه لم يسجد لصنم ليس خاصاً به بل ثبت ذلكلغيره، فالأولى ألا يخص علي رضي الله عنه بذلك وقد وقفت على بعض الكتب فيها ذكر كرمالله وجهه عند ذكر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كما في كتاب تهذيب الآثار للطبري،طبعة المدني ((1/372) وكذا في مواضع عديدة من الكتاب، والله أعلم**.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*يا ولي الله أدخل من أى باب شئت*
*الدعاء الذي تعجبت منه الملائكة
**السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أتى جبريل عليه السلام فبينما هو عنده إذ أقبل عليها أبو ذر الغفارى رضى الله عنه فنظر إليه جبريل عليه السلام ، فقال رسول الله: يا أمين الله أتعرفون أسم أبى ذر؟ قال : نعم ،والذى بعثك بالحق إن أبا ذرأعرف فى السماء منه فى الأرض،وإن ذلك بدعاء يدعو به فى كل يوم مرتين وتعجب الملائكة منه فادع به واسأله عن دعائه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:يا أبا ذر دعاء تدعو به فى كل يوم مرتين؟ قال :نعم فداك أبى وأمى ما سمعته من بشر وإنما هى عشرة أحرف ألهمنى ربى إياها إلهاماَ وأنا أدعو به فى كل يوم مرتين أستقبل القبلة فأسبح الله ملياَ وأحمده ملياَ ، وأكبره ملياَ ثم أدعو بتلك العشر كلمات:*
*(اللهم انى اسألك ايمانا دائما، وأسألك قلبا خاشعا، وأسألك علما نافعا، وأسألك يقينا صادقا، وأسألك دينا قيما، وأسألك العافية فى كل بلية ، وأسألك تمام العافية ، وأسالك دوام العافية ، وأسألك الشكر على العافية ، وأسألك الغنى عن الناس)*
*قال جبريل عليه السلام :يا محمد والذى بعثك بالحق لا يدعو أحد من أمتك بهذا الدعاء إلا غفرت ذنوبه وإن كانت أكثر من زبد البحر أو عدد تراب الأرض،ولايلقى الله أحد من أمتك وفى قلبه هذا الدعاء إلا اشتاقت إليه الجنان، واستغفر له المكان، وفتحت له أبواب الجنة فنادته الملائكة: يا ولى الله أدخل من أى باب شئت*
*بارك الله فيكم سؤالي هو هل هذا الحديث صحيح ام لا ؟؟؟*
*اريد جوابا يرحمكم الله*
*ولكي يتسنى لي نشره ليعم الفائده المرجوه 
*
*الجواب:* * وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*هذا الحديث ذكره الحكيم الترمذي في نوادر الأصول*

*ولا أظنه يصح** 

ولا يجوز تناقل حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بعد التأكد من صحته*

*والله أعلم .*

** 
*درجة حديث .. يا أمين الله أتعرفون اسم أبي ذر.
**السؤال :*
*ماصحة هذا الحديث؟*
*عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أتى جبريل عليه السلام فبينما هو عنده إذ أقبل عليهما أبو ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه فنظر إليه جبريل عليه السلام ، فقال رسول الله: يا أمين الله أتعرفون اسم أبى ذر؟ قال : نعم ،والذى بعثك بالحق إن أبا ذرأعرف في السماء منه في الأرض، وإن ذلك بدعاء يدعو به فى كل يوم مرتين وتعجب الملائكة منه فادع به واسأله عن دعائه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا أبا ذر دعاء تدعو به فى كل يوم مرتين؟ قال :نعم فداك أبي وأمي ما سمعته من بشر وإنما هي عشرة أحرف ألهمني ربي إياها إلهاماَ وأنا أدعو به في كل يوم مرتين أستقبل القبلة فأسبح الله ملياَ وأحمده ملياَ ، وأكبره ملياَ ثم أدعو بتلك العشر كلمات: (اللهم انى اسألك إيمانا دائما، وأسألك قلبا خاشعا، وأسألك علما نافعا، وأسألك يقينا صادقا، وأسألك دينا قيما، وأسألك العافية فى كل بلية ، وأسألك تمام العافية ، وأسالك دوام العافية ، وأسألك الشكر على العافية ، وأسألك الغنى عن الناس) قال جبريل عليه السلام :يا محمد والذى بعثك بالحق لا يدعو أحد من أمتك بهذا الدعاء إلا غفرت ذنوبه وإن كانت أكثر من زبد البحر أو عدد تراب الأرض، ولايلقى الله أحد من أمتك وفي قلبه هذا الدعاء إلا اشتاقت إليه الجنان، واستغفر له المكان، وفتحت له أبواب الجنة فنادته الملائكة: يا ولي الله ادخل من أي باب شئت. 
*
*الفتوى :**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:*
*فإن الدعاء المذكور رواه الترمذي الحكيم في كتابه نوادر الأصول في أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن علي رضي الله عنه. كما رواه الديلمي في مسند الفردوس عن علي رضي الله عنه أيضا بلفظ قريب من هذا اللفظ، كما روى ابن أبي أشيبة في مصنفه عن معاوية بن قرة قال: كان أبو ذر يقول: اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا دائما، وعلما نافعا وهديا قيما. بهذا اللفظ دون غيره. ولم نقف على من حكم عليه من أهل العلم بالصحة أو عدمها، ومن المعلوم عند أهل العلم أن الكتابين المذكورين مظنة للأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة. فقد عدهما صاحب طلعة الأنوار في علوم الحديث ضمن الكتب المشهورة برواية الضعيف حيث قال:*
*وما نمي لعق وعد، وخط، وكر *****  ومسند الفردوس ضعفه شهر*
* كذا نوادر الأصول وزد **** للحاكم التاريخ ولتجتهد اه . وقد رمز بعق : للعقيلي، وبعد: لابن عدي، وبخط: للخطيب البغدادي، وبكر: لابن عساكر. والحاصل أننا لم نقف على حكم لأهل العلم في الحديث المذكور، ولكن وروده في هذين الكتابين فقط يعتبر مظنة للضعف.*
*والله أعلم.* 
*المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الأدعية المخصصة للامتحاناتالسؤال:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهوبركاته
فضيلة الشيخ
في هذه الأيام تنتشر بين الطلاب أدعية مخصصةللامتحانات وهي كالتاليدعاء قبل المذاكرةاللهم إني أسألك فهم النبيينوحفظ المرسلين والملائكة المقربين اللهم اجعل ألسنتنا عامرة بذكرك وقلوبنا بخشيتكوأسرارنا بطاعتك إنك على كل شيء قدير وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .

دعاء بعدالمذاكرةاللهم إني أستودعك ما قرأت وما حفظت وما تعلمت فرده لي عند حاجتي إليهإنك على كل شيء قدير وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .

دعاء التوجه إلىالامتحاناللهم إني توكلت إليك وأسلمت أمري إليك لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك .

دعاء دخول لجنة الامتحاناترب أدخلني مدخل صدق وأخرجني مخرج صدقواجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا ً نصيرادعاء عند بداية الإجابةرب اشرح ليصدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قوْلي .. بسم الله الفتاح ..
اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا ً .. يا أرحم الراحمين .

دعاء عندالنسياناللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع علي ضالتي .

دعاء عندالنهايةالحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا اللهوغيرهافما رأيك يا فضيلة الشيخوفقك الله لما يحبويرضى
الجواب: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ووفقك لمرضاته

تخصيص دعاء معيّن بزمن مُعين أو بوقت مُعيّن يَجعله في حيّز البِدع ، وضمن المحدَثَات .
فلا يجوز تخصيص هذه الأزمنة بهذه الأدعية ، وإنما يُشرع للمسلم أن يَدعو بما شاء من تسهيل أمر ، أو تحقيق مُراد ، بغير تحديد دعاء مُعيّن بِزمن مُعيّن ، ولا بِوصف مُعيّن .

والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم


حول "أدعية المذاكرة والامتحانات" 
 السؤال : 
1- دعاء قبل المذاكرة:
"اللهم إني أسالك فهم النبيين وحفظ المرسلين المقربين, اللهم اجعل ألسنتنا عامرة بذكرك, وقلوبنا بخشيتك, وأسرارنا بطاعتك إنك على ما تشاء قدير, وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل"
2- دعاء بعد المذاكرة :
"اللهم إني استودعتك ما قرأت وما حفظت, فرده علي عند حاجتي إليه, إنك على ما تشاء قدير, وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل"
3- دعاء بدء الإجابة:
"رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل العقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي "
4- دعاء عند تعسر الإجابة:
" لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين "
5- دعاء الانتهاء من الإجابة:
"الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله " 

الإجابة: 
لم يرد ولا يصح أن يخصص دعاء بفضل من غير دليل.
والله أعلم.
المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي 
 

هل صحت أدعية خاصة تقال في الامتحانات ؟
السؤال:
ما حكم قراءة بعض الأدعية قبل الامتحان وبعده مثل دعاء بداية المذاكرة " اللهم إني أسألك فهم النبيين وحفظ المرسلين والملائكة المقربين أن تجعل لساني عامراً بذكرك وقلبي خاشعاً بخشيتك وسري بطاعتك فأنت حسبي ونعم الوكيل " ، وعند الخروج من المنزل والتوجه إلى الاختبار " اللهم إني توكلت عليك وأسلمت أمري إليك لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلا إليك " ، وعند نهاية الإجابة " الحمد لله الذي هدانا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله " ، عند تعثر الإجابة " لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ، يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث " ، وغيرها كثير ؟.

الجواب:
 الحمد لله
لم يَرِدْ في السُّنة أحاديث فيها بيان ما يقال في الامتحانات ، وما يشاع بين الطلاب مما يقال في " المذاكرة " وعند " استلام ورقة الامتحانات " وعند " تعثر الإجابة " وعند " تسليم الورقة " وغيره : كله مما لا أصل له في السنة النبوية المطهرة , لا في الصحيح ولا في الضعيف ، بل كله موضوع مكذوب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ونسبة شيء من ذلك للسنة مع علم صاحبه بعدم ثبوته يدُخله في زمرة الكاذبين على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
عن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : ( إن كذِباً عليَّ ليس ككذبٍ على أحدٍ ، مَن كذب عليَّ متعمِّداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ) رواه البخاري ( 1229 ) ومسلم ( 4 ) .
ومن أشاع هذه الأحاديث المكذوبة ومثيلاتها وهو يعلم أنها لا تصح نسبتها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فهو كاذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإثمه إثم مفتريها وكاذبها . 
عن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( مَن حدَّث عنِّي بحديثٍ يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين ) رواه مسلم في " مقدمة صحيحه " .
قال النووي رحمه الله :
" ضبطناه " يُرى " بضم الياء ، و " الكاذِبِينَ " بكسر الياء وفتح النون على الجمع ، وهذا هو المشهور في اللفظين ، قال القاضي عياض : الرواية فيه عندنا الكاذبين على الجمع , ورواه أبو نعيم الأصبهاني في كتابه المستخرج على صحيح مسلم في حديث سمرة " الكاذِبَيْنِ " بفتح الياء وكسر النون على التثنية ، واحتج به على أن الراوي له يشارك البادي بهذا الكذب " انتهى .
" شرح مسلم " ( 1 / 64 ، 65 ) .
وقد ثبت الدعاء عند الخروج من المنزل لكن لا كما ذكره السائل ، وثبت حديث " يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث " ، وثبتت أحاديث تقال عند الشدة والكرب ، وكل ما سبق يشمل الامتحانات وغيرها من الشدائد والمصاعب ، وهذه هي الأحاديث مخرجة :
أ. عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَن قال - يعني : إذا خرج من بيته – بسم الله , توكلت على الله , لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله : يقال له : كُفيت ووُقيت وتنحى عنه الشيطان ) رواه أبو داود ( 5095 ) والترمذي (3426) وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود .
ب. عن أنس بن مالك أيضاً رضي الله عنه قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كربه أمرٌ قال : ( يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث ) رواه الترمذي ( 3524 ) ، وحسَّنه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 3182 ) .
ج. عن أنس أيضاً رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلاً ) رواه ابن حبان ( 3 / 255 ) ، وصححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 2886 ) .
د. وعن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( دعوة ذي النون إذ هو في بطن الحوت : "لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين" فإنه لم يدع بها مسلم ربه في شيء قط إلا استجاب له ) رواه الترمذي ( 3505 ) ، وصححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 1644 ) .
والخلاصة : أنه لا يجوز اختراع أدعية ونسبتها للشرع ، وما صح من الأحاديث التي تقال في الشدة والكرب كافٍ .
والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الملائكة تنقذ فتاة من الاغتصاب ... سبحان الله

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يزاك الله الخير كله ياشيخ
لقد وجدت هذي القصه في احدىالمنتديات وقد راودني الشك..
هل من الممكن ان الملائكه تنقذفتاة....
وهذي القصهالملائكة تنقذ فتاة من الإغتصاب ... سبحان اللهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته
قصه حقيقيه حصلت احداثها فيالرياضولان صاحبه القصهاقسمت على كل من يسمعها ان ينشرها للفائدهفتقوللقد كنت فتاه مستهتره اصبغ شعري بالاصباغ الملونه كل فتره وعلىالموضه واضع المناكيرولااكاد ازيلها الا لتغييراضع عبايتي على كتفي اريدفقط فتنة الشباب لاغوائهماخرج الى الاسواق متعطرة متزينه ويزين ابليس ليالمعاصي ماكبر منها وما صغر,وفوق هذا كله لم اركع لله ركعه واحده , 
بللااعرف كيف الصلاةوالعجيب اني مربيه اجيالمعلمه يشار لهابعين احترام فقد كنت ادرس في احد المدارس البعيده عن مدينة الرياضفقد كنتاخرج من منزلي مع صلاه الفجر ولا اعودالا بعد صلاة العصر, 
المهم اننا كنامجموعة من المعلمات, 
وكنت انا الوحيده التي لم اتزوج, 
فمنهنالمتزوجة حديثا,ومنهن الحامل. 
ومنهن التي في اجازة امومه, 
وكنت اناايضا الوحيده التي نزع مني الحياء, 
فقد كنت احدث السائق وأمازحه وكأنه أحدأقاربي, 
ومرت الايام وأنا مازلت على طيشيوضلالي, 
وفي صباح أحد الايام أستيقظت متأخره,وخرجت بسرعه فركبت السياره, 
وعندما التفت لم اجد سواي في المقاعد الخلفيه, 
سألت السائق فقالفلانه مريضه وفلانه قدولدت,و...و...وفقلت في نفسي مدام الطريق طويلسأنام حتى نصل , 
فنمت ولم استيقظ الا من وعوره الطريق,فنهضت خائفة, 
ورفعت الستار .....ماهذا الطريق؟؟؟؟ومالذي صاااار؟؟؟؟فلان أين تذهب بي!!؟؟؟قال لي وكل وقااااحة: 
الأنستعرفين!! 
فقط لحظتها عرفت بمخططه الدنئ............ قلت له وكلي خوووفيافلان أما تخاف الله!!!!!! 
اتعلم عقوبة ماتنوي فعله, 
وكلام كثير اريد أن اثنيه عما يريد فعله, 
وكنت اعلم أنيهالكة......لامحالة. 
فقال بثقة أبليسيةلعينة: 
أما خفتي اللهأنتي, 
وأنتي تضحكين بغنج وميوعة,وتمازحيني؟؟ولاتعلمين انكفتنتيني, 
واني لن اتركك حتى آخذ ماأريد. بكيت...صرخت؟؟ولكن المكانبعيييييييييييييد, 
ولايوجد سوى أنا وهذاالشيطان المارد, 
مكان صحراوي مخيف..مخيف..مخيف, 
رجوته وقد أعيانيالبكاااااااااااااااااء, 
وقلتبيأس وأستسلام, 
أذا دعني اصليلله ركعتين لعل الله يرحمني!!!!! 
فوافق بعد أن توسلت إليه نزلت من السيارةوكأني آقاااااااد الى ساحة الاعدام صليت ولأول مرة في حياتي, 
صليتهابخوووف...برجاااء والدموع تملأ مكان سجودي , 
توسلت لله تعالى ان يرحمني, 
ويتوب علي,وصوتي الباكي يقطع هدوء المكان, 
وفي لحظة والموتي..د..ن..و. 
وأنا أنهي صلاتي. 
تتوقعون مالذي حدث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وكااااااااانت المفاجأة. 
مالذي أراه.!!!!! 
أني أرى سيارةأخي قادمة!! 
نعم أنه أخي وقد قصد المكان بعينه!! 
لم أفكر لحظة كيفعرف بمكاني, 
ولكن فرحت بجنونوأخذت أقفز 
,وأنادي 
,وذلكالسائق ينهرني, 
ولكني لم أبالي به...... 
من أرى أنه أخي الذي يسكن الشرقيه وأخي الاخر الذي يسكن معنا. 
فنزل أحدهما وضرب السائق بعصى غليظة, 
وقال أركبي مع أحمد فيالسيارة, 
وأنا سأخذ هذا السائق وأضعة في سيارتة بجانب الطريق...... ركبت معأحمد والذهول يعصف بي وسألته هاتفة: 
كيف عرفتما بمكاني؟وكيف جئتمن الشرقيه ؟ 
..ومتى؟قال:في البيت تعرفين كل شيئ. 
وركبمحمد معنا وعدنا للرياض واناغير مصدقه لما يحدث. وعندما وصلنا الى المنزل ونزلت منالسيارة قالا لي أخوتي اذهبي لأمنا وأخبريها الخبر وسنعود بعد قليل, 
ونزلتمسرعة 
,مسرورة أخبرأمي. 
دخلت عليها في المطبخ وأحتضنتها وانا ابكيواخبرها بالقصة, 
قالت لي بذهول ولكن أحمد فعلا في الشرقيه, 
وأخوكمحمد مازال نائما. 
فذهبنا الى غرفة محمد ووجدناه فعلا نائم . 
أيقظتة كالمجنونة أسئله مالذي يحدث... 
فأقسم بالله العظيم انة لميخرج من غرفتة ولايعلم بالقصة؟؟؟؟؟ذهبت الى سماعة الهاتف تناولتها وأناأكاد أجن, 
فسألتة فقال ولكني في عملي الأن, 
بعدها بكيتوعرفتأن كل ماحصل أنما ملكين أرسلهما ربي لينقذاني من براثن هذا الاثم . 
فحمدتالله تعالى على ذلك, 
وكانت هي سبب هدايتي ولله الحمد والمنهواللهاعلم بخفايا القلوبمنقول للعبرة
الجواب:أولاً : مسألة إنزال الملائكة لِنُصرة المؤمنين ، وإغاثة الملهوفين أمرٌ وارد .
فقد ذكر ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق قصة رجل له بَغْلٌ يُكريه من دمشق إلى بلد الزبداني ، ويَحمل عليه الناس .قال : فركب معي ذات مرة رجل ، فمررنا على بعض الطريق على طريق مسلوكة ، فقال لي : خذ في هذه فإنها أقرب . فقلت : لا خبرة لي فيها . فقال : بل هي أقرب ، فسلكناها فانتهينا إلى مكان وعر ، وواد عميق ، وفيه قتلى ، فقال لي : أمسك رأس البغل حتى أنزل فنزل وتشمّر وجمع عليه ثيابه وسل سكيناً معه ، وقصدني ، ففرت من بين يديه وتبعني ، فناشدته الله ، وقلت : خُذ البغل بما عليه ، فقال : هو لي ، وإنما أريد قتلك ! فخوّفته الله والعقوبة ، فلم يقبل فاستسلمت بين يديه ، وقلت : إن رأيت أن تتركني حتى أصلي ركعتين ، فقال : عجِّل ، فقمت أصلي فارتج عليّ القرآن فلم يحضرني منه حرف واحد ، فبقيت واقفاً متحيراً ، وهو يقول : هيه ! افرغ ، فأجرى الله على لساني قوله تعالى : ( أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ ) [ النمل : 62 ]فإذا أنا بفارس قد أقبل من فمِ الوادي وبيده حربة ، فرمى بها الرجل فما أخطأت فؤاده ، فَخَرّ صريعاً ، فتعلقت بالفارس ، وقلت : بالله من أنت ؟ فقال : أنا رسول الذي يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء .
وروى اللالكائي في كرامات الأولياء في كرامات أبي معلق رضي الله عنه قصة شبيهة بهذه القصة مع اختلاف في الدعاء ، وذكره ابن حجر في الإصابة في ترجمة أبي معلق ، ونسب القصة إلى ابن أبي الدنيا في مجابي الدعوة .
ثانياً : بالنسبة لهذه القصة على وجه الخصوص ، فإني في شك منها ، وذلك لأمور ، منها .
1 – فإنه إنْ تُصوِّر إنزال الملائكة نُصرَة للمؤمنين ، فإن هذه الفتاة حينذاك لم تكن مُسلِمة ، لأنها قالت عن نفسها : إنها لم تكن تُصلِّي .
والكرامات يُجريها الله على أيدي أوليائه لا على أيدي أعدائه ، ممن نبذوا أمره ، وتَرَكوا شَرْعه.
2 – إنْ تُصوّر أيضا إنزال الملائكة ووقوعه ، فإنه من غير المتصوّر أن تأتي الملائكة على سيارة ، ثم تأخذ الفتاة على سيارة إلى بيت أهلها !
3 – تَفَشِّي الكذب ، فإن سيد ولد آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام كُذِب عليه ، في أزمنة مُتقدِّمة ، فكيف بهذه الأزمنة .
وقد وُجِد من كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووضع فضائل في سُور القرآن بِقصد حَسَن – كما زَعَم – وهو إرادة إقبال الناس على القرآن !
وقد يَرد إشكال حول هذا في أن الله استجاب للمشرِكين عند الاضطرار .
والجواب عنه :
أن هناك فَرْقاً بين استجابة الدعاء وبين الكرامة وإنزال الملائكة .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قناة فضائية مجانية للجميع
* *السؤال:* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *شيخنا الفاضل حفظه الله من كل سوء* *ما رأيكم بارك الله فيكم في هذا الموضوع الذي انتشر في بعض المنتديات ؟؟* *---------------------------* *قناة فضائية مجانية للجميع* *تمتع بالقناة الفضائية المجانية >>على مدار الساعة ..* *الدعوة عامة ..بسرعة !!!* *استمتع مع القناة الفضائية التجريبية بجميع اللغات على تفنن الحاجات* * تلذذ بالبرامج الترفيهية والاجتماعية والرياضية التراجيديا والكوميديا وسعة الصدر* *إرشادات المستخدم ::::::::::::::::::::: user instructions* *الاشتراك : مجاني ويشترط إدخال password كلمة الدخول ..* *لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله* * القمر الصناعي ( satellite):* *لا حاجة له فالقناة تنتشر عبر الأثير* *الأطباق اللازمة( dish ): إجمع كفيك كهيئة المستجدي وارفعهما إلى السماء وستفتح لك كل الأبواب ..* *الرسيفر : هو قلبك المتصل بعقلك إذا شغلته بأقل طاقة ستحصل على برمجة عالية وقنوات صافية .. فكيف إذا شغلته بكامل طاقته ؟؟ ستبحر قناتك في الفضاء الساحر وتناطح الثريا* * لمن تبث القناة ؟* *إلى الله سبحانه ( إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله )* *ما النتائج المتوقعة من بث مثل هذه القناة ؟ خيري الدنيا والآخرة ( ولا يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه فإذا أحببته كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به وبصره الذي يبصر به ويده التي يبطش بها ورجله التي يمشي بها )* *لماذا هي تجريبية ؟* * خلال أيام قلائل ستدخل القناة في إحدى المحطات للتزود بالوقود وستبقى في هذه المحطة لمدة شهر كامل وقد عرض على كل مشترك أن يستفيد مجانا ويجرب تشغيل القناة بمزيد من الطاقة .. فالتجريب ليس في التشغيل ولكن في زيادة البث* *من برامجنا الصباحية ......* *برنامج التخسيس الطبيعي .... بوصفة الصوم ..* *مال وأعمال ..... برعاية : الصدقة الجارية ...* * طبق اليوم بعنوان ... ( كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم ) *  *الرياضة .. برعاية : الصلوات الخمس وكثرة الخطى إلى المساجد ...* *وسع صدرك .. اذكر ربك ... *  *في الميدان .. بعنوان : كان خلقه القرآن ....* *والمزيد المزيد من المتعة والسعادة* *هدية* *مجانية* * لكل *  *مشترك* *تضمن القناة حصولك على وسائد الراحة النفسية المعطرة بالأنسام الرمضانية* *وتذكرة مجانية للدخول من باب الريان* *من برامجنا المسائية.....* *ملتقى الأحباب : على مائدة الإفطار* *الصحة النفسية ... برعاية المساجد بيوت الله ودعوة للقيام بين يدي الله في صلاة التراويح ..* *خليك بالبيت ... يأتيكم بعد صلاة التراويح .. ترفيهي قصصي .. تنافسي لطيف وظريف وهادف* *ما عليك زود ... مسلسل يومي أنت نجمه تمثل فيه خدمة أهلك ومن له حق عليك من المسلمين ..* *دلل نفسك .... نم على سريرك واستعد للبرامج الأخرى واستمتع بسويعات تسلم فيها الروح إلى الله فتعود لك أو لا تعود* *بالهناء والعافية ... والشيف ( أختي - زوجتي - أمي .. ) يأتيكم قبل صلاة الفجر ...* *نفس كربك : ( ما يطلبه المشتركون ) .....* *برنامج يومي وعلى مدار الساعة يتلقى فيه الرب سبحانه شكاوى المشتركين وطلباتهم ويكون عند قلوبهم ومنتهى حاجاتهم* *عروض خاصة .. عروض خاصة .. عروض خاصة ..* *لجميع المشاركين تفتح أبواب الجنة وتصفد الشياطين* *وفي نهاية الشهر أنتم مدعوون لحضور حفل العيد الكبير الدعوة عامة للصغار والكبار للنساء والرجال للعبيد والأحرار* *جميع خدمات القناة مجانية وعلى مدار الساعة لأن الذي تبث إليه له ملك السماوات والأرض و يفرح بإقبال المشتركين إليه وينصب لهم موائد مغفرته ويطعمهم ألوان رحمته* *-------------------------------------------------* *عزيزي المشترك : أي القنوات ستختار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* *إذا كان يهمك نصيبك من الدنيا فلاتكن الآخرة آخر همك* *بادر بالتسجيل فالوقت يمضي والعبيد سواك كثير والوقت يمضي* * وبك يطير* * -------------------------------------------------* *الا لعنة الله على الشيطان الرجيم اللي حرمنا متعة هذه القناة والذي كنا نحن عونا له
* *الجواب:* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*

*هذا لا يَجوز لما فيه من تجسيد الأعمال** .

وهذا التصوير بشع .. وليس من باب ضرب الأمثال** ..

وقد سُئل شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن نشرة مثل هذه ، فيها معلومات عن رحلة سعيدة ، فأفتى رحمه الله بتحريم ذلك** .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم موضوع: عظم الله أجوركم لوفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*السؤال:*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شيخنا الكريم/ عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظكم الله تعالى*
*لقد طرحت احد الفتيات في منتدى هذا الموضوع، ولقد قمت بغلق الموضوع حتى تصدر فتوى بحكم مثل هذه المواضيع، وهل هي من البدع او ما فيها بأس.*
*----------------------------*
*محمد قرَّبهُ ربه حتى كقوسين غدا قًرْبُهٌ*
*محمد حسبي في شدتي طوبى لمن محمد حسبه*
*صلى عليه وعلى من هم عترته صفوته صحبته*
*صلى عليه وعفى رحمة عن مسلمين ربهم ربه*
*عظم الله أجوركم على ذكرى وفاة*
*حبيبي وسيدي و مولاي وشفيعي*
*محمد صلى الله عليه وآله*
*وهو في 28 من صفر 11 ه*
*ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا وإياه في الجنه ويرزقنا شفاعته .. ويرحمنا به برحمته ..وهو أرحم الراحمين*

*الجواب :*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وحفِظك الله ورعاك .*
*لا يجوز مثل هذا ، لِعدّة أمور :*
*الأول : قول القائل : ( محمد حسبي في شدتي طوبى لمن محمد حسبه ) ، وهذا قَدْح في التوحيد ، لأن الْحَسْب : هو الكافي .*
*والله جل جلاله هو الكافي .*
*ولذا قال الله تبارك وتعالى للمنافقين في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ رَضُوا مَا آَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ سَيُؤْتِينَا اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَرَسُولُهُ إِنَّا إِلَى اللَّهِ رَاغِبُونَ) .*
*فالعطاء الذي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُعطيه أثبته الله له ، والْحَسْب والكفاية لم يُثبتها الله لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإنما قال : (وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ) ، ولم يَقُل : حسبنا الله ورسوله .*
*وقال الله تبارك وتعالى عن نبيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه : (الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ (173) فَانْقَلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ) .*
*وهذه عقيدة الأنبياء والموحِّدين على مرّ العصور .*
*قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : (حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ) قالها إبراهيم عليه السلام حين ألْقِي في النار وقالها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قالوا : (إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ) . رواه البخاري .*
*فالْحَسْب والكافي هو الله في كل شِدّة وفي كل رخاء .*
*وأما التعزية بموت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يَكن عليه العمل ، وإنما يُخفف به مُصاب من أُصيب بمصيبة ، فيُذكّر بمصابه بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ا أيها الناس أيما أحد من المؤمنين أُصِيب بمصيبة فلْيَتَعَزّ بمصيبته بي عن المصيبة التي تصيبه بغيري ، فإن أحدا من أمتي لن يصاب بمصيبة بعدي أشد عليه من مصيبتي . رواه ابن ماجه .*
*كتب بعض الحكماء إلى أخ له يُعَزِّيه عن ابن له يُقال له : محمد :*
*اصْبِر لكل مُصيبة وتَجَلّد ***واعلم بأن المرء غير مُخَلَّدِ*
*وإذا ذَكَرْتَ مُحَمَّدًا ومُصَابه *** فاذكر مُصابك بالنبيّ مُحَمَّدِ*
*والله تعالى أعلم .* *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الأشعة البنفسجية وإمكانية رؤية الملائكة من عدمها
السؤال:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك
هل هذا صحيح؟
--------------------------
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أما بعد فهذا الموضوع الغريب التالي ابحث فيه منذ اربع سنوات حتى أثبته فأنا طبيب عيون وقد تعمقت كثيرا في حديث الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يقول فيه:
( إذا سمعتم أصوات الديكه فسلوا الله من فضله فإنها رأت ملكا وإذا سمعتم نهيق الحمير فتعوذوا بالله من الشيطان فإنها رأ ت شيطانا)
ومن هذا الحديث يتضح لنا ...
أن قدره الجهاز البصري للإنسان محدودة ...
وتختلف عن القدرة البصرية للحمير ...
والتي بدورها تختلف في قدرتها عن القدرة البصرية للديكه ...
وبالتالي فإن قدره البصر لدى الانسان محدود لا ترى ما تحت الاشعه
الحمراء ولا ما فوق الاشعه البنفسجية ...
لكن قدره الديكه والحمير تتعدى ذلك ...
والسؤال هنا ...
كيف يرى الحمار والديك الجن والملائكة ؟???
الجواب هو ...
أن الحمير ترى الأشعة الحمراء والشيطان وهو من الجان خلق من نار أي من الاشعه تحت لحمراء ...
لذلك ترى الحمير الجن ولا ترى الملائكة ...
أما الديكة فترى الأشعة البنفسجية والملائكة مخلوقة من نور أي من الأشعة البنفسجية ...
لذلك تراها الديكة ..
وهذا يفسر لنا لماذا تهرب الشياطين عند ذكر الله ...
والسبب هو لأن الملائكة تحضر إلى المكان الذي يذكر فيه الله فتهرب الشياطين ....
وهذا يذكرنا بالمثل الذي يقول...
إذا حضرت الملائكة ذهبت الشياطين...
والسؤال ....
لماذا تهرب الشياطين عند وجود الملائكة ؟??
الجواب لأن الشياطين تتضرر من رؤية نور الملائكة ...
بمعنى أخر ...
إذا إجتمعت الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية والأشعة الحمراء في مكان
فإن الأشعة الحمراء تتلاشى.. !!!!!
المهم في موضعنا بل الأهم هو ...
عن ابن عباس وعن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
( كان يرى بالليل في الظلمه كما يرى بالنهار في الضوء )
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
( رأ يت الملائكة تغسل حمزة بن عبد المطلب وحنظله ابن الراهب )
عن انس رضي الله عنه قال:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
( رصوا صفوفكم وقاربوا بينها وحاذوا بالأعناق فوالذى نفسى بيده إني لارى الشياطين تدخل من خلل الصفوف كأنها الحذف)
والحذف هى الأغنام السوداء الصغيرة ...
هذه الأحاديث الثلاثة تبين لنا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتمتع بميزة وهي ...
في الحديث الأول / أنه كان يرى بالليل كرؤيته بالنهار ...
وهذا ما توصل إليه العلم بعد 1420 عام !!!!!
وذلك عن طريق المناظير الليليه التي ترى بالليل ...
ورغم ذلك فإن الرسول يتفوق بصريا على هذه المناظير ...
لأنه كان يرى بالليل بكل وضوح كرؤيتنا نحن بالنهار ...
أما المناظير الليليه المصنوعة الأن فإنها لا ترى بالليل بشكل واضح ...
فأكثر هذه المناظير تكون فيها الرؤيا ذات لون واحد ...
أخضر أو أحمو مثلا ....
أما في الحديث الثاني / وهو رؤيته للملائكة ...
فهذا يثبت أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يرى الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية ...
وإلى الأن وبعد 1420 عام لم يتمكن العلم من إختراع جهاز يرى الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية ...
وإلا لكانوا رأو الملائكة ...
أما الحديث الثالث/ فأعتقد أنه قد إتضح لكم ولا يحتاج لشرح ...
قال تعالى (فكشفنا عنك غطائك فبصرك اليو م حديد ) الايه
قال تعالى في وصف حور العين ( وعند هم قاصرات الطرف عين) الايه
حابسات الاعين عن ازواجهن فقصرت ابصارهن على ازواجهن لا يمددن طرفا إلى غيرهم والعين- النجل العيون ...
توضيح علمى ..
عندما اجتمعت كلمتا قاصرات وعين فى ايه واحده ...
تبادر إلى ذهنى موضوع قصر النظر ...
وهى الحاله التى لا يرى المصاب بها الا عن قرب...
وكبر حجم العدسة هو احد الاسباب الهامه لقصر النظر ...
الذى فى نفس الوقت يضفى لصاحبته حسنا وبهاء ...
وقصير النظر لا يستطيع رؤيه الاشياء البعيده بوضوح بدرجه تتفاوت بتفاوت شدته ....
الاسراء والمعراج بالروح والجسد و البصر الخارق( بصر حديد) ..
قال تعالى لنبيه الكريم ( فكشفنا عنك غطائك فبصرك اليو م حديد ) ..
كل إنسان يوجد على بصره غطاء يمنعه من رؤية أشياء كثيرة ..
وبعد الموت يصبح بصر الإنسان قويا بعد أن يزاح هذا الغطاء عن العين ..
عندها سيرى كل شيء الجن والملائكة وغير ذلك ..
والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لديه بصر حديد وكما ورد في الأية
فإن الله أزاح عنه هذا الغطاء ليرى كل شيء { فبصرك اليوم حديد } ..
فكان يرى الملائكة ...
وكان يستطيع رؤية المصلين من وراءه ...
( اقيموا الركوع والسجود فوالله انى لاراكم من بعد ظهرى اذا ركعتم واذا سجدتم) رواه البخارى ومسلم
وكان يرى بالليل بوضوح كما يرى بالنهار في الضوء ...
وكأن بصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو نفسه بصر أي شخص منا بعد الممات أي بصر حديد قوى ونافذ ...
وهو ليس بصر الجسد الحي الضعيف ...
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( ان الروح اذا قبض تبعه البصر)
افهم ان الروح مفصولة عن البصر ويتبعها البصر أين ما ذهبت...
وكأنه جهاز مستقل بذاته ...
والبصر هنا هو البصر الخارق (حديد) مكشوف عنه الغطاء ...
لا اعتقد ان عين الميت هما الناظرتان للروح فتتبعانها ...
لانهما اصبحتا غير مبصرتين لكى تتبعان الروح ..
و لآنه قد ماتت الخلايا العصبيه التى تستقبل الصوره وترسلها إلى المخ
البصر العادى لدى الانسان لا يرى الملائكه والجن ( وهو نفس البصر الحديد لكن مغطى عليه بالغطاء) ...
وعندما يزاح هذا الغطاء عند الموت سيرى الميت كل شيء ...
حتى أنه يرى روح وهي تطلع...
وأحيانا يزاح هذا الغطاء قبل اموت بدقائق أو ساعات ...
لذلك نسمع من البعض اللذين هم على فراش الموت أنهم يرون الملائكة
أو أنهم يرون الجنة إن كانو صالحين ..!!!!!
قال تعالى : (ما زاغ البصر وما طغى) الايه
والمقصود هنا بالبصر هو البصر الخارق ...
الذى استطاع به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رؤيه الملائكه وعجائب الامور فى( الاسراء والمعراج) ...
اذا الانسان يحتوى على جسد وروح وبصر مغطى عليه ...
وعندما يموت يتبقى لديه روح وبصر حديد يتبع الروح ...
والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر ...
يملك جسد وروح وبصر لكن غير مغطى عليه ( بصره حديد فى الدنيا ) ..
والرسول صلى عليه وسلم
ان كان أسري به بالروح فقط كما يقول البعض ...
فمعنى هذا انه لم يرى شىء ...
لان الروح لا ترى...
و هذا إثبات انه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يسرى به بالروح فقط ...
ولكن اسرى به بالروح والجسد والبصر المكشوف عنه الغطاء (بصر حديد) استطاع به ان يرى الملائكه ...
واستمرت قوه ابصاره كذلك وهو فى الارض ...
وكان كذلك قبلها ...
المعروف أن البصر العادي الذي نرى من خلاله ...
هو الذي يتكون من العينين, وعصبين بصريين, وامتدادات إلى خلف المخ
وهناك بصر يتبع الروح مفصول عنها وهو البصر الحديد ...
( لاندرى مما يتكون لانه إلى الآن غير مرئي )...
وعند الموت وأحيانا قبله ينتهي عمل البصر العادي الذي نرى من خلاله
ينتهي تماما ...
وعند موت البصر العادي ينشط البصر الحديد المكشوف عنه الغطاء
وأول ما يقوم به هذا البصر الحديد هو تتبع الروح ...
قال تعالى: ( فكشفنا عنك غطائك فبصرك اليوم حديد ) الايه
لاحظوا أن البصر الحديد ينشط بعد موت صاحبة ...
أي أن البصر الحديد موجود لدى كل شخص منا منذ أن يولد...
لكنه يعتبر نائم ولا يستيقظ إلى عند خروج الروح إلى بارئها ...
والسؤال هنا ...
هل يستيقظ البصر الحديد ونحن أحياء ؟؟؟
الجواب :
أن البصر الحديد يستيقظ "ينشط" ألاف المرات خلال حياتنا ...
بل كلنا قد رأينا من خلال هذا البصر تقريبا كل ليلة ...
رأينا الكثير من الأشياء من خلال هذا البصر ...
وكلما زاد صلاح المرء وورعه وزهده في الدنيا ...
زادت في المقابل قوة إبصاره من خلال البصر الحديد ...
وعليه نستطيع أن نقول أن أقوى بصر حديد لإنسان بعد الأنبياء هو أبو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه ...
فهل عرفتم متى يستيقظ "ينشط" هذا البصر الحديد ؟
إنه يستيقظ عندما ننام !!!
أنا لا أتحدث هنا عن الأحلام بل عما نراه ونحن نحلم ...
ولأبسط المسألة ...
أقول ...
إن كنت رأيت في أحلامك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أحد الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام او الصحابة ...
أو رأيت ملائكة ...
أو شياطين ...
أو رأيت الجنة أو النار أو يوم القيامة ...
أو رأيت شخص تعرفة .. توفي منذ زمن ..
أو أو أو أو ...
فعندها تكون قد إستخدمت بصرك الحديد ...
لا حظوا قول ذلك الصحابي للرسول أنه في منامه رأى أن رأسه يتدحرج أمامه وهو ينظر إليه ...
لو ركزنا فيما سبق سنجد أن البصر العادي يستيقظ "ينشط" عندما نكون أحياء ويموت "ينتهي" عندما نموت ..!!
أما البصر الحديد ينام عندما نكون مستيقظين ويسيقظ عندما ننام ...
كما أنه يستيقظ اليقظة الأخيرة منذ تطلع الروح أو قبلها بفترة بسيطة
وهي اليقظة التي لا يغفو بعدها أبدا ...
اللهم إجعل أبصارنا تنعم برؤية وجهك الكريم ... ( امين )
منقووووووول

الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك
هذا الموضوع مثل كثير من الموضوعات التي يُتحدّث فيها عن بعض جوانب ما يَدّعيه بعضهم أنه إعجاز علمي تجريبي ، وهو يتضمّن تكلّفاً وتعسّفاً وتفسيرات غريبة لِنصوص الوحيين ( الكتاب والسنة ) .
وهذا المقال تضمّن رَجماً بالغيب ، فمن الذي أخبرهم أن الملائكة خُلِقت من الأشعة البنفسجية ؟!
ومن الذي أخبرهم بأن الشياطين خُلِقت من أشعة حمراء أيضا ؟!
نعم ، النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اخبرنا أن الملائكة خُلِقَتْ من نور ، كما في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : خُلقت الملائكة من نور ، وخلق الجان من مارج من نار ، وخلق آدم مما وُصِف لكم . رواه مسلم .
وتجاوز ذلك يُعَدّ رَجماً بالغيب ، ويُخشى على المتخوّض فيه أن يَهلك أو أن يزيغ .
هذا من جهة .
ومن جهة ثانية فإنه يُزعم في هذا المقال أنه لا يُمكن رؤية الملائكة ، وهذا غير صحيح .
فقد ثبت عن غير واحد من الصحابة رؤية الملائكة ومصافحتهم ، وأثبت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إمكانية رؤية الملائكة ، أي أنها ليست مستحيلة على البصر العادي .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : والذي نفسي بيده إن لو تَدومون على ما تكونون عندي وفي الذِّكْر لصافحتكم الملائكة على فُرشكم وفي طُرقكم . رواه مسلم .
وفي الصحيحين أن أُسيد بن حضير بينما هو ليلة يقرأ في مربده إذ جَالَتْ فرسه ، فقرأ ثم جَالَتْ أخرى فقرأ، ثم جَالَتْ أيضا . قال أُسيد : فخشيت أن تطأ يحيى فقمت إليها فإذا مثل الظُّلَّة فوق رأسي فيها أمثال السُّرُج عَرجت في الجو حتى ما أراها . قال : فغدوت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت : يا رسول الله بينما أنا البارحة من جوف الليل أقرأ في مربدي إذ جَالَتْ فرسي فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اقرأ ابن حضير . قال : فقرأت ثم جَالَتْ أيضا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اقرأ ابن حضير . قال : فقرأت ثم جَالَتْ أيضا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اقرأ ابن حضير . قال : فانْصَرَفَتْ ، وكان يحيى قريبا منها خشيت أن تطأه فرأيت مثل الظُّلّة فيها أمثال السُّرُج عَرجت في الجو حتى ما أراها ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تلك الملائكة كانت تستمع لك ، ولو قرأت لأصبحت يراها الناس ما تستتر منهم .
وقال عمران بن حصين : وقد كان يُسَلّم عليّ حتى اكتويت فتركت ثم تركت الكيّ فعاد . رواه مسلم .
فهذه أدلة صريحة صحيحة في رؤية الملائكة وإمكانية ذلك رؤية بَصَريّة .
وهذا يَرُدّ القول بأنها خُلِقتْ من أشعة لا يُمكن للبشر رؤيتها .
وتخوّض الكاتب في قوله تعالى : (فَكَشَفْنَا عَنْكَ غِطَاءَكَ فَبَصَرُكَ الْيَوْمَ حَدِيدٌ) ، وهذا قد يَظنّه بعضهم أن المقصود به أن يكون البصر من ( الحديد ) وليس كذلك ، بل هو من الْحِدّة ، أي يكون البصر حادًّا .
قال البغوي : (فَبَصَرُكَ الْيَوْمَ حَدِيدٌ) نافذ تُبْصِر ما كنت تُنْكِر في الدنيا . اه .
وقال ابن كثير في تفسير هذه الآية : أي قوي ، لأن كل أحد يوم القيامة يكون مستبصرا حتى الكفار في الدنيا يكونون يوم القيامة على الاستقامة ، لكن لا ينفعهم ذلك . اه .
فهذا يُبطِل ويَرُدّ ما يُدعى في هذا المقال .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يجوز وضع صور شخص ميت في المنتدى كموضوع أو قصة 
**السؤال:**عندي استفسار بخصوص وضع صور شخص ميت في المنتدى كموضوع او قصة*
*لأن ..*
*للموت حُرمة يجب مراعاتها وآداب يجب الالتزام بها، لذلك حرص الاسلام على تعليم اتباعه مراعاة حرمة الميت والتأدب مع هذه النفس التي صعدت الى بارئها أيّاً كان دينها، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم «إذا مرت بكم جنازة يهودي أو نصراني أو مسلم فقوموا لها فلستم لها تقومون إنما تقومون لمن معها من الملائكة*
*يزاك الله الخير كله ..
*
*الجواب :*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*
*وبارك الله فيك*
*لا يجوز هذا ، وإن كانت النية حَسَنة .*
*حُرمة الميت في قبره :*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : كسر عظم الميت ، ككسره حيا . رواه أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه وغيرهم ، وهو حديث صحيح .*
*ومما يقع فيه بعض الناس ، ويدخل في هذا الباب :*
*أولاً : الجلوس على القبور ، وهذا لا شك أن فيه انتهاكاً لِحُرْمةِ المقبور .*
*وقد قال رسول الله : لا تُصلُّوا إلى القبور ، ولا تجلسوا عليها . رواه مسلم .*
*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لأن يجلس أحدكم على جمرة فتُحرق ثيابه فتخلص إلى جلده خير له من أن يجلس ( وفي رواية أو يطأ ) على قبر . رواه مسلم .*
*ثانياً : المشي بالنِّعال بين القبور ، وهذا كثير لمن تأمّله ، وقد رأى النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلاً يمشي بنعليه بين القبور ، فقال : يا صاحب السبتيَّتين ألقهما ، فنظر الرجل ، فلما عرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خلع نعليه فَرَمَى بهما .*
*قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدى : كنت أكون مع عبد الله بن عثمان في الجنائر ، فلما بلغ المقابر حدثته بهذا الحديث ، فقال : حديث جيد ، ورجل ثقة ، ثم خلع نعليه ، فمشى بين القبور .*
*وقد ورد الوعيد الشديد على المشي على القبور ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لأن أمشي على جمرة أو سيف أو أخصف نعلي برجلي أحبُّ إليّ من أن أمشي على قبر مسلم ، وما أبالي أوسط القبور قضيت حاجتي أو وسط السوق . رواه ابن ماجه بسند صحيح .*
*فهذا مما يَدلّ على حُرمة المسلم ، وإن كان في قبره .*
*فلا يجوز نشر صور ذوات الأرواح أصلا ، فضلا عن أن يكون فيها ما يكون من انتهاك حُرُمات الأموات .*
*أما غير المسلم فليس له حُرمة ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم بينكم حرام كحرمة يومكم هذا في شهركم هذا في بلدكم هذا . رواه البخاري ومسلم .*
*وهذا فيما بين المسلمين ، أما الكفار فليس لهم حُرمة .*
*ولذلك فإن الكافر لا يُغسّل ولا يُدفن كدَفْن المسلمين ، وإنما يُحفَر له ويُدفَن لئلا يَتأذّى به الناس.*
*وأما القيم لِلجنازة عموما فهو منسوخ .*
*روى الإمام مسلم من طريق واقد بن عمرو بن سعد بن معاذ أنه قال : رآني نافع بن جبير ونحن في جنازة قائما وقد جلس ينتظر أن تُوضَع الجنازة ، فقال لي : ما يُقيمك ؟ فقلت : أنتظر أن تُوضَع الجنازة لما يُحَدِّث أبو سعيد الخدري . فقال نافع : ّفإن مسعود بن الحكم حدثني عن علي بن أبي طالب أنه قال : قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قعد .*
*قال القاضي : اختلف الناس في هذه المسألة ، فقال مالك وأبو حنيفة والشافعى : القيام منسوخ وقال أحمد وإسحاق وابن حبيب وبن الماجشون المالكيان : هو مُخَيّر . قال الشافعي في قيام من يشيعها عند القبر ، فقال جماعة من الصحابة والسلف : لا يقعد حتى تُوضّع قالوا والنسخ إنما هو في قيام من مَرّتْ به ، وبهذا قال الأوزاعى وأحمد وإسحاق ومحمد بن الحسن . نقله النووي .*
*والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما صحة هذا الدعاء: من قاله مرة واحدة سخر الله له 70 ألف ملك يستغفرون له يوم القيامة؟  
السؤال:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شيخي الفاضل
أحببت أن أستفيد منكم بالتأكد من صحة هذا الدعاء
---------------------
الحمد لله الذي تواضع كل شيء لعظمته . الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته . الحمد لله الذي ذلّ كل شيء لعزّته . الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه .
يُقال : من قالها مرة واحدة سخر الله له 70 ألف ملك يستغفرون له يوم القيامة
---------------------
هل هذا الدعاء صحيح؟ وكيف أبحث عن صحته ؟
 الرجاء الرد على سؤالي لهذا لأهميته
وشكرا

الجواب :
الحديث ضعيف .
وقد ضعّفه الحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان ، فَحَكم عليه بالنّكارة ، والحديث المنكَر من أقسام الحديث الضعيف .
وكذلك ضعّفه الشيخ الألباني في ضعيف الترغيب برقم 965
والله تعالى أعلم .
المصدر: شبكة المشكاة الإسلامية*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم نشر رسومات الصحيفة الدنماركية المسيئة لرسولنا الكريم بين المسلمين
السؤال:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل حفظه الله
في الوقت الذي يقدم فيه مسلمي دنمارك وغيرهم من مسلمي دول العالم عريضة أحتجاج للصحيفة الدنماركية يطالبون فيها تقديم اعتذار للمسلمين وسحب الرسومات الخبيثة التي استهزئوا بها على رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. نرى المسلمين هنا ينشرون هذه الرسومات على صفحات المنتديات والمواقع!!
وصلني ملف كامل فيه رسائل الاحتجاج التي قدمها المسلمون ورد إدارة الصحيفة وفيه أيضا كل الرسومات التي نشرت على صفحات الجريدة..
سؤالي شيخي الفاضل.. ما حكم نشر هذه الصور بين المسلمين؟؟
جزاك الله عنا كل خير

الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله ورعاك
وجزاك الله خيراً .
نشر مثل تلك الصور كُفْر بالله ، واستهزاء برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ولا يُسوِّغ نشرها كون الإنسان يُريد إنكار ذلك المنكَر ، فإن العلماء نَصُّوا على أن إنكار المنكر يجب أن يكون بلا مُنكَر .
أي أن الذي يُريد إنكار مُنكَر لا يرتكب مُنكراً آخر أعظم منه ، ولا مُساوياً له .
فلو أن إنساناً رأى جريمة زنا وأراد أن يُحذِّر الناس منها .. فهل يَسُوغ له أن ينشر صور تلك الجريمة بحجة إنكار المنكَر ؟
الجواب : لا
وجريمة الزنا تتعلق بِعرض إنسان مسلم .
وتلك الصور تتعلّق بأعظم إنسان وبأشرف وأفضل مخلوق ، وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
بل تتعلّق بِدِين الله وبأمة الإسلام جمعاء .
فكيف تَطيب نفس مسلم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن ينشر مثل تلك الصور البشعة ؟
وسَماع ما قيل عنها يُصوّر بشاعتها .. وفي سماع خبرها كفاية عن رؤية صُور آثمة مُجرِمة ..
فلا يجوز نشر تلك الصُّوَر القذرة ..
ويكفي في استثارة مشاعر الناس القول ووصف ما صدر من تلك الصحف الكافرة المجرمة .
ولا يُعذر الإنسان في نشر تلك الصور كونه حَسن النية أو سليم الْمَقْصِد .
وعلى من نَشَرَها أن يقوم بمسْحِها ..
وأن يستغفر الله مما فَعَل ، ويتوب من ذلك .
والله تعالى أعلم .
..
للفائدة :
ولا يُعذر الإنسان في نشر تلك الصور كونه حَسن النية أو سليم الْمَقْصِد .
ولذلك لما حَدَّث الإمام وكيع بن الجراح بِحديثٍ ظَنّ بعض الناس أن فيه تنقّصاً للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هَمُّوا بِصلْبِه وقَتْلِه .
قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في سيرة الإمام وكيع :
مِحْنَة وكيع : وهي غريبة تورّط فيها ، ولم يُرِد إلا خيرا ، ولكن فاتته سكتة . وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كفى بالمرء إثما أن يُحَدِّث بِكُلِّ ما سَمِع ، فليتق عبد ربه ، ولا يخافن إلا ذنبه .
قال علي بن خشرم : حدثنا وكيع عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن عبد الله البهي أن أبا بكر الصديق جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته فأَكَبَّ عليه فَقَبَّلَه ، وقال : بأبي وأمي ! ما أطيب حياتك وميتتك ، ثم قال البهي : وكان تُرِك يوما وليلة حتى رَبَا بطنه ، وانْثَنَتْ خنصراه . قال ابن خشرم : فلما حَدَّثَ وكيع بهذا بِمَكَّة اجتمعت قريش وأرادوا صَلْبَ وكيع ، ونصبوا خشبة لصلبه ، فجاء سفيان بن عيينه فقال لهم : الله الله ! هذا فقيه أهل العراق وابن فقيهه ، وهذا حديث معروف . قال سفيان : ولم أكن سمعته إلا أني أردت تخليص وكيع .
قال علي بن خشرم : سمعت الحديث من وكيع بعدما أرادوا صلبه فتعجبت من جسارته ، وأُخْبِرْتُ أن وكيعا احتجّ فقال : إن عدة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم عمر قالوا : لم يمت رسول الله ، فأراد الله أن يريهم آية الموت .
رواها أحمد بن محمد بن علي بن رزين الباشاني . قال : حدثنا علي بن خشرم .
وروى الحديث عن وكيع قتيبة بن سعيد .
فهذه زَلَّة عالم ، فما لوكيع ولرواية هذا الخبر المنكر المنقطع الإسناد ؟ كادَتْ نفسه أن تذهب غَلطاً ، والقائمون عليه معذورون ، بل مأجورون ، فإنهم تَخَيَّلُوا من إشاعة هذا الخبر المردود غَضًّا ما لِمَنْصِب النبوة ، وهو في بادىء الرأي يوهم ذلك ، ولكن إذا تأملته فلا بأس إن شاء الله بذلك ، فإن الحي قد يربو جوفه ، وتسترخي مفاصله ، وذلك تفرّع من الأمراض ، وأشدّ الناس بلاء الأنبياء . وإنما المحذور أن تجوز عليه تغير سائر موتى الآدميين ورائحتهم ، وأكل الأرض لأجسادهم ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فَمُفَارِق لسائر أمته في ذلك ، فلا يبلى ، ولا تأكل الأرض جسده ، ولا يَتغير رِيحه ، بل هو الآن وما زال أطيب رِيحاً من المسك ، وهو حي في لَحْدِه حياة مثله في البرزخ التي هي أكمل من حياة سائر النبيين ، وحياتهم بلا ريب أتمّ وأشرف من حياة الشهداء ، الذين هم بنص الكتاب (أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ) . اه .
وتُنظَر تفاصيل هذه القصة في كُتب التواريخ ، وفي سير أعلام النبلاء .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم


حكم إعادة نشر الصور التي استهزأت بنبينا لنقل الخبر فقط  
السؤال :
هل نشر الصور المسيئة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بنية جعل المسلمين يطلعون عليها وعلى ما فعل هؤلاء الكفرة .... هل في نشرها مشاركة معهم على الكفر والإساءة ....؟؟؟
لأني للأسف عرضتها في أحد المنتديات لأريها للأعضاء في ذلك المنتدى .... ولكن سمعت أن هذا لا يجوز .... فهل كفرت بفعلي هذا ...؟؟؟
أرجو الجواب العاجل.

الفتوى:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فمن القواعد التي أصلها علماؤنا أن ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر، وهذا فيما إذا لم ينقله مقرا له وإلا كان كافرا، ولكن يبقى النظر في حكم إعادة نشر هذه الصور بقصد نقل الخبر فقط ونحو ذلك، فالذي نراه أن هذا لا يجوز ويأثم صاحبه لما في ذلك من ترويج لهذا الاستهزاء وهذه السخرية المتمثلة في الصورة المذكورة، وانظر الفتوى رقم: 71536.
والله أعلم.
المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يجوز الدعاء ب :اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شيخنا الكريم من الناس من يقول اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه هل هو تعدى بالدعاء وهل يجوز الدعاء به ام لا

الجواب:وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك
قال شيخنا الشخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح الاربعين النووية :
وفي هذا المقام يُنكَرُ على من يقولون: (اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه) فهذا دعاء بدعي باطل ، فإذا قال: (اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه) معناه أنه مستغن ، أي افعل ما شئت ولكن خفف ، وهذا غلط ، فالإنسان يسأل الله عزّ وجل رفع البلاء نهائياً فيقول مثلاً : اللهم عافني ، اللهم ارزقني ، وما أشبه ذلك.
وإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدُكُمُ اللَّهَمَّ اِغْفِرْ لِي إِنْ شِئْتَ .
فقولك: (لا أسألك رد القضاء،ولكن أسألك اللّطف فيه) أشد.
واعلم أن الدعاء قد يرد القضاء،كما جاء في الحديث: لاً يَرُدُّ القَدَرَ إِلاَّ الدُّعَاءُ . وكم من إنسانٍ افتقر غاية الافتقار حتى كاد يهلك ، فإذا دعا أجاب الله دعاءه ، وكم من إنسان مرض حتى أيس من الحياة ، فيدعو فيستجيب الله دعاءه.
قال الله تعالى: (وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ) (الانبياء:83)
فذكر حاله يريدُ أنّ اللهَ يكشفُ عنهُ الضُّرَّ ، قال الله : ( فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ) (الانبياء: الآية84)
المصدر
*

----------


## العسل المر

معلومات مفيدة جدا جدا جدا .. .. .. جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> معلومات مفيدة جدا جدا جدا .. .. .. جزاكم الله كل خير


*جزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم لعبة الزواج عبر المنتديات
السؤال:
مسأله ضروريه ومستعجله جزاكم الله خير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته
أخواني الأفاضل
في بعض المنتديات يضعون موضوع في قسم الطرائف وهو كل واحد يدخل ويطلب أي وحده يبي يتزوجها
طبعاً المؤسف إن عدد الصفحات قد تصل الى 40 و50 صفحه ولكم أن تتخيلوا كم من الردود والأخذ والعطى في مثل هذه التفاهات
يعني مثل واحد يدخل يكتب لصاحب الموضوع انا ابي اتزوج العضوه فلانه وهي تقول خلاص من الآن انت زوجها
وتدخل عروسة الغفله ويا انها توافق يا انها تقول ما احبك انا ابي العضو الفلاني يتزوجني وهكذا
واذا تكلم معاهم أهل الدين قالو هذي كلها مسأله ترفيه وضياعة وقت لا غير ومزح فقط
ومو راضين يفهمون أن هذا الوضع جداً خطير
ياليت تفيديوني بما أستطيع أن أستفيد وأفيد به الأخوه والأخوات وأكون شاكر ومقدر لكم تعاونكم
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا من التلاعب بكتاب الله وسنة نبيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ولا يجوز أن تُتّخذ هذه الأشياء محلا لِلّعِب

فإن رجلاً طلق امرأته ثلاث تطليقات جميعا فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غضبانا ثم قال : أيُلعب بكتاب الله وأنا بين أظهركم ؟ رواه النسائي .

وقال 
صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

ثلاث جدهن جدّ ، وهزلهن جدّ : النكاح ، والطلاق ، والرجعة . رواه أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه .

وهؤلاء يتلاعبون بالنكاح والزواج !

زوّجتك ! 

تزوّجتك 

مع ما في هذا الفعل من الوقاحة وقِلّة الحياء 

ولذا فإن الإسلام جعل شأن الخطبة والزواج والولاية إلى الرجال ، ولم يجعلها للنساء لما تكون عليه النساء من الحياء .

ثم تأتي الفتاة وتقول : أنا تزوجتك يا فلان 

أو لا أريد فلانا ولكن أريد الآخر 

إلى غير ذلك مما يُشعر بقلّة الحياء 

فالله الله أن يُلعب بكتاب الله عز وجل وبسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بحجة الترفيه والتسلية 

ثم ألا يوجد غير هذا يُلعب به ويُتسلّى به ؟
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء العهد، يدعى به كل صباح
السؤال:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الفاضل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
ما رأيك فيما ورد في المشاركة التالية
دعاء العهد، يدعى به كل صباح
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللّهم ربّ النور العظيم وربّ الكرسي الرفيع وربّ البحر المسجور ومنزّل التوراة والإنجيل والزّبور وربّ الظّل والحَرور ومنزّل القرآن العظيم وربّ الملائكة المقرّبين والأنبياء والمرسلين.
اللّهم إني أسألك بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت به السّموات والأراضون وبإسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون. يا حيّاً قبل كل حيّ ويا حيّاً بعد كل حيّ يا محيِ الموتى ومميت الأحياء لا إله إلا أنت، بلِّغ مولاي صاحب الزمان صلواتك عليه عنّي وعن والديّ وأولادي وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وبرِّها وبحرها سهلها وجبلها من الصّلوات والتحيّات زِنة عرشك و مداد كلماتك ومنتهى رضاك وعدد ما أحصاه كتابك وأحاط به علمك.
اللّهم إني أجدّد له في هذا اليوم وفي كل يوم عهداً و عقداً وبيعةً له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول.
اللّهم كما شرّفتني بهذا التشريف وفضّلتني بهذه الفضيلة وخصصتني بهذه النعمة صلّ على مولاي وسيّدي صاحب الزمان واجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذّابين عنه والمستشهدين بين يديه على طاعتك وطاعة رسولك وطاعة آله عليهم السلام وهذه بيعة له في عنقي إلى يوم القيامة.. وعجّل لنا ظهوره فإنّهم يرونه بعيداً ونراه قريباً... برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان، العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان، العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان.. وصلّى الله على سيّدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيّبين الطاهرين.

الجواب :وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيراً .
هذا من أدعية الرافضة !
فهم الذين يعتقدون ب " صاحِب الزّمان " !
وهو المهدي المزعوم عند الرافضة !
والرافضة أنفسهم مُختَلِفون في ولادته ! هل وُلِد أصلا أو لا ؟
والأكثر على أنه لم يُولَد أصلا ، ولذلك فإن ميراث الإمام الحادي عشر عند الرافضة " الحسن العسكري " قد قُسِم بعد موته !
وإنما اخترعوا كذبة الإمام المنتَظر للتلبيس على عامة الرافضة ، ثم اختَرَعوا دُخوله في سرداب سامراء !
وكان هذا منذ أكثر من ألف عام !
ولا زالت الرافضة تنتظر خروجه !
ولذلك فإنهم كذبوا فَصدّقوا أنفسهم !
وهذا الدعاء شِرك بالله تعالى .
فإن فيه دعاء الأموات ، وهذا أصل عند الرافضة !
فإنهم يَدْعُون عليا والحسين وصاحب الزمان ! وغيرهم
فَعِماد دِينهم دعاء الأموات ، وهو من الشِّرْك الذي لا يُختَلَف فيه .
فلا يجوز الدعاء بهذا الدعاء ..
ومَن دعا به فقد أشرَك بالله شِركا أكبر .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء كل يوم يغفر الله له أربعة ألف ذنب كبيرالسؤال:


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك هل هذه صحيح؟اشار النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في رواية الى ان من يقرا هذا الدعاء التالي عشر مرات كل يوم يغفر الله له اربعة الف ذنب كبير وينجيه من سكرات الموت وضغطة القبر ومائة الف هول من اهوال يوم القيامة ويحفظه من شرالشيطان وجنوده ويؤدي قرضه ويزول همه وغمه والدعاء هو :


اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمدوالشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبةانا لله وانا اليه راجعون, 

ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.


الجواب :وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيراً .

أمارات الوضع ، وعلامات الكذب تلوح عليه .
لا يصح هذا ولا يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

والله تعالى أعلم .


الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*( إذا قرأها الكافر أسلم ... فاقرأها أنت يا مسلم ) .. ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟؟

السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة وبعد
هل هذا الحديث صحيح..
اذا قرأها الكافر اسلم...فقرأها انت يا مسلم...... 

يقول الله تعالى: اني لاجدني استحي من عبدي يرفع يدية ويقول يارب يارب 
فاردهما فتقول الملأئكة :انة ليس اهلأ لتغفر لة فاقول :ولكني اهل التقوى واهل المغفرة أشهدكم اني قد غفرت لعبدي 
جاء في الحديث :انة اذا رفع العبد يدية للسماء وهو عاصي فيقول يارب فتحجب الملائكة صوتة فيكررها يارب 
فتحجب الملائكة صوتة فيكررها في الرابعة 
فيقول الله عز وجل: الى متى تحجبون صوت عبدي عني لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي لبيك عبدي 
ابن آدم خلقتك بيدي وربيتك بنعمتي وانت تخالفني وتعصاني فأذا رجعت الي تبت عليك فمن اين تجد آلها مثلي 
وانا الغفور الرحيم عبدي اخرجتك من العدم الى الوجود وجعلت لك السمع والبصر والعقل 
عبدي استرك ولا تخشاني اذكرك وانت تنساني استحي منك وانت لا تستحي مني من اعظم مني جودا 
ومن ذا الذي يقرع بابي فلم افتح لة من ذا الذي يسألني ولم اعطية ابخيل انا فيبخل علي عبدي 
جاء في الحديث : انة عند معصية آدم في الجنة ناداة الله يا آدم لا تجزع من قولي لك 
اخرج منها فلك خلقتها ولكن انزل الى الارض وذل نفسك من اجلي وان**ر في حبي حتى اذا زاد شوقك 
الي واليها تعال لادخلك اليهامرة اخرى 
يا آدم كنت تتمنى ان اعصمك ؟ 
فقال:آدم نعم 
فقال: يا آدم اني عصمتك وعصمت نبيك فعلى من اجود برحمتي وعلي من اتفضل بكرمي 
وعلى من اتودد وعلى من اغفر ياآدم ذنب تذل بة الينا احب الينا من طاعة تراءى بها علينا 
يا آدم انين المذنبين احب الينا من تسبيح المرائيين 
هذا ما فعلة ادم من ذنب واخرجة الله من الجنة سؤال ماذا فعلنا في حياتنا ليدخلنا الله جنته اسالوا انفسكم ولن تجدوا الجوابولكم جزيل الشكر..

الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يصح من ذلك شيء .

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم


حديث: خلقتك بيدي وربيتك بنعمتيالسؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد التاكد من صحة الحديث القدسي 

خلقتك بيدي وربيتك بنعمتي
وأنت تخالفني وتعصاني
فإذا رجعت إلي تبت عليك
فمن أين تجد إلهاً مثلي 
وأنا الغفور الرحيم

جزاكم الله خير

الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لم أجده .

ولا أظنه يَصحّ .

والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم رسم إبليس بقصد**التوعية* 
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** في احد**المنتديات رأيت موضوعا عن ابليس ( مجموعة من الكريكاتير )*
*اولها البطاقة الخاصة فيه ومن ثم مشاهد تبين وسوسته للناس مثل واحد نائم والمنبه يرن للصلاة وابليس بجانبه يقول له نم في عندك وقت** وصورة اخرى تبين احوال ابليس مع الناس** وصورة واحد يمشي ورائه ابليس يوسوس له وهو يقول اعوذ بالله**وصورة اخرى لرجل وامرأة وحوليهم مجموعة من الشياطين .....الخ**وابليس مرسوم بطريقة انه له قرون ولونه احمر**عندها تم الاعتراض على الموضوع لأنه يمثل عالم غيبي عنا ولأن فيه صور أرواح** فهل اعتراضنا في محله ؟**وهل هذا الهزل يخدم الدين ويوعي الناس ؟**افتونا مأجورين** مشكورين
* *الجواب:*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*وُفِّقْتُم وهُديتم** .

الاعتراض في محلّه من عدة وجوه** :

الأول : من الذي رأى إبليس فصوّره ؟**!

الثاني : أن إبليس داخل في عموم ذوات الأرواح – هذا لو عُلِمتْ صورته** – !

الثالث : أنه تكرّر في الكتاب والسنة التحذير من إبليس ، وبيان عداوته ، ولم يَحتَج الأمر إلى تصوير ! وموعظة القرآن أبلَغ** .

الرابع : أن هذا الْهَزَل والْهُزال لا يَخدم دِين الله ، ولا يَخدم الدعوة إلى الله** .

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## سوما

> *( إذا قرأها الكافر أسلم ... فاقرأها أنت يا مسلم ) .. ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟؟
> 
> 
> السؤال:
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> ...


بجد أول مرة أعرف الكلام ده عن هذا الحديث الشهير.. :Huh: 
أ. شريف .. جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الموضوع القيم.. :f2:  وأن شاء الله متابعة معك.. :f:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> بجد أول مرة أعرف الكلام ده عن هذا الحديث الشهير..
> أ. شريف .. جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الموضوع القيم.. وأن شاء الله متابعة معك..


*هذا كلام منقول عن الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
*جزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير و الثواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
**أدعية شهر رمضان من يومك الأول إلى الثلاثين
* *السؤال:* *ادعية شهر رمضاان, من يومك الاول الى الثلاثين دعاء اليوم الأول اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِ الغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي ياعافِياً عَنِ المُجرِمينَ .

دعاء اليوم الثاني اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَوَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ، بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

دعاء اليوم الثالث اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ ، وَ باعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ ، وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ ، بِجودِكَ يا اَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ .

دعاء اليوم الرابع اللّهُمَّ قَوِّني فيهِ عَلى اِقامَةِ  اَمرِكَ ، وَ اَذِقني فيهِ حَلاوَةِ ذِكْرِكَ ، وَ اَوْزِعْني فيهِ لِأداءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ احْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفظِكَ و َسَتْرِكَ يا اَبصَرَالنّاظِرينَ .

دعاء اليوم الخامس اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَاجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ المُقَرَّبينَ ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

إلى أخره حتى يصل الثلاثين من هذا الشهر .. 

السؤال بارك الله فيك : كثرة في المنتديات الإسلامية والعربية هذه الأدعية التي تخصص في كل يوم من هذا الشهر المبارك دعاء خاص كما هو موضح في اعلاه , فما هو الحكم بهذه الأدعية خاصة أنها تنتشر بشكل عجيب بين المنتديات .. وجزاكم الله خيراً . 

الجواب* * :وبارك الله فيكوجزاك الله خيراً .

تخصيص يوم مُعيّن أوزمان مُعين بعِبادة مُعيّنة بِدعة مُحدَثة .
فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صام ولم يَخصّ شيئا من الأيام بِدعاء مُعيّن .
وقد نصّ العلماء على أن تخصيص أشواط الطواف أو السعي كل شوط بِدعاء ؛ أنه بِدعة .

والدعاء عِبادة ، بل قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : الدعاء هو العبادة . رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره .
والعبادات مَبنيّة على التوقيف ، فلا يجوز عمل عبادة إلا بِدليل ، ولا دليل على هذا التخصيص .

كما أن من شرط قبول العبادة أن تكون على السنة ، وهو ما يُعرف عند العلماء ب ( المتابَعة ) أي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك العمل ، فإن فُقِدت المتابعة لم يُتقبّل العمل ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس فيه فهو رَدّ . رواه البخاري ومسلموفي رواية : من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رَدّ .
أي مردود على صاحبه غير مُتقبّل منه .

فهذا العمل بِدعة ، ولا يجوزتخصيص الأيام بأدعية لم تأت السنة بتخصيصها .

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : اتَّبِعوا ولا تبتدعوا فقد كُفيتم .

والله تعالى أعلم الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
*  
 **  

*صحة هذا الدعاء بعنوان أدعية لشهر الرحمة والغفران
*  *السؤال:

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِ الغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياً عَنِ المُجرِمينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ، بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ ، وَ باعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ ، وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ ، بِجودِكَ يا اَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ قَوِّني فيهِ عَلى اِقامَةِ اَمرِكَ ، وَ اَذِقني فيهِ حَلاوَةِ ذِكْرِكَ ، وَ اَوْزِعْني فيهِ لِأداءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ احْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفظِكَ و َسَتْرِكَ يا اَبصَرَ النّاظِرينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ المُقَرَّبينَ ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ لا تَخْذُلني فيهِ لِتَعَرُّضِ مَعصِيَتِكَ ، وَ لاتَضرِبني بِسِياطِ نَقِمَتِكَ ، وَ زَحْزِحني فيهِ مِن موُجِبات سَخَطِكَ بِمَنِّكَ وَ اَياديكَ يا مُنتَهى رَغْبَةِ الرّاغِبينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ اَعِنّي فيهِ عَلى صِيامِهِ وَ قِيامِهِ ، وَ جَنِّبني فيهِ مِن هَفَواتِهِ وَاثامِهِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ ، بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِّلينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ رَحمَةَ الأَيْتامِ وَ اِطعامَ الطَّعامِ وَاِفْشاءَ وَصُحْبَةَ الكِرامِ بِطَوْلِكَ يا مَلْجَاَ الأمِلينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الجامِعَةِ بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُتَوَكِلينَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيه مِنَ المُقَرَّبينَ اِليكَ بِاِحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ الْإحسانَ ، وَ كَرِّهْ فيهِ الْفُسُوقَ وَ العِصيانَ وَ حَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ فيهِ السَخَطَ وَ النّيرانَ بعَوْنِكَ ياغياثَ المُستَغيثينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ زَيِّنِّي فيهِ بالسِّترِ وَ الْعَفافِ ، وَ اسْتُرني فيهِ بِلِِِباسِ الْقُنُوعِ و َالكَفافِ ، وَ احْمِلني فيهِ عَلَى الْعَدْلِ وَ الْإنصافِ ، وَ آمنِّي فيهِ مِنْ كُلِّ ما اَخافُ بِعِصْمَتِكَ ياعصمَةَ الْخائفينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ .

اَللّهُمَّ لاتُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بالْعَثَراتِ ، وَ اَقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْخَطايا وَ الْهَفَواتِ ، وَ لا تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا وَ الأفاتِ بِعزَّتِكَ ياعِزَّ المُسْلمينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ ، وَ اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ ، بِأمانِكَ ياأمانَ الخائفينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوافَقَةِ الْأبرارِ ، وَ جَنِّبْني فيهِ مُرافَقَةِ الأشرارِ ، وَآوني فيهِ برَحمَتِكَ إلى دارِ القَرارِ بإلهيَّتِكَ يا إله العالمينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ اهدِني فيهِ لِصالِحِ الأعْمالِ ، وَ اقضِ لي فيهِ الحوائِجَ وَ الآمالِ يا مَنْ لا يَحتاجُ إلى التَّفسيرِ وَ السُّؤالِ ، يا عالِماً بِما في صُدُورِ العالمينَ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آله الطّاهرينَ .

اَللّهُمَّ نَبِّهني فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسحارِهِ ، وَ نوِّرْ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ أنوارِهِ ، وَ خُذْ بِكُلِّ أعْضائِي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ بِنُورِكَ يا مُنَوِّرَ قُلُوبِ العارفينَ .

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّر فيهِ حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ ، وَ سَهِّلْ سَبيلي إلى خيْراتِهِ ، وَ لا تَحْرِمْني قَبُولَ حَسَناتِهِ يا هادِياً إلى الحَقِّ المُبينِ .

أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ الجِنان ، وَ أغلِقْ عَنَّي فيهِ أبوابَ النِّيرانِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِتِلاوَةِ القُرانِ يامُنْزِلَ السَّكينَةِ في قُلُوبِ المؤمنين .

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرضاتكَ دَليلاً ، و لا تَجعَلْ لِلشَّيْطانِ فيهِ عَلَيَّ سَبيلاً ، وَ اجْعَلِ الجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً وَ مَقيلاً ، يا قاضِيَ حَوائج الطالبينَ .

أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ فَضْلِكَ ، وَ أنزِل عَلَيَّ فيهِ بَرَكاتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِمُوجِباتِ مَرضاتِكَ ، وَ أسْكِنِّي فيهِ بُحْبُوحاتِ جَنّاتَكَ ، يا مَجيبَ دَعوَةِ المُضْطَرِّينَ .

أللّهُمَّ اغْسِلني فيهِ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ ، وَ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ العُيُوبِ ، وَ امْتَحِنْ قَلبي فيهِ بِتَقْوى القُلُوبِ ، يامُقيلَ عَثَراتِ المُذنبين .

أللّهُمَّ إنِّي أسألُكَ فيهِ مايُرضيكَ ، وَ أعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤذيكَ ، وَ أسألُكَ التَّوفيقَ فيهِ لِأَنْ اُطيعَكَ وَلا أعْصِيَكَ ، يا جواد السّائلينَ .

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مُحِبّاً لِأوْليائكَ ، وَ مُعادِياً لِأعْدائِكَ ، مُسْتَنّاً بِسُنَّةِ خاتمِ أنبيائكَ ، يا عاصمَ قٌلٌوب النَّبيّينَ .

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ سَعْيي فيهِ مَشكوراً ، وَ ذَنبي فيهِ مَغفُوراً ، وَ عَمَلي فيهِ مَقبُولاً ، وَ عَيْببي فيهِ مَستوراً يا أسمَعَ السّامعينَ .

أللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ فَضْلَ لَيلَةِ القَدرِ ، وَ صَيِّرْ اُمُوري فيهِ مِنَ العُسرِ إلى اليُسرِ ، وَ اقبَلْ مَعاذيري وَ حُطَّ عَنِّي الذَّنب وَ الوِزْرَ ، يا رَؤُفاً بِعِبادِهِ الصّالحينَ .

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ حَظِّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ ، وَ أكْرِمني فيهِ بِإحضارِ المَسائِلِ ، وَ قَرِّبْ فيهِ وَسيلَتي إليكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الوَسائِلِ ، يا مَن لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلحاحُ المُلِحِّينَ .

أللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ بالرَّحْمَةِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ التَّوفيقَ وَ العِصْمَةَ ، وَ طَهِّر قَلبي مِن غياهِبِ التُّهمَةِ ، يارَحيماً بِعبادِهِ المُؤمنينَ .

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ بالشُّكرِ وَ القَبولِ عَلى ما تَرضاهُ وَ يَرضاهُ الرَّسولُ مُحكَمَةً فُرُوعُهُ بِالأُصُولِ ، بِحَقِّ سَيِّدِنا مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلهِ الطّاهِرينَ ، وَ الحَمدُ للهِ رَبِّ العالمينَ .

اللهم تقبل منا الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال
* *الجواب : 

أعانك الله .

أولاً : الدعاء بابه واسِع ، والأصل أنه لا يمنع مِنه إلاّ ما تضمّن مَحذورا ، مثل : الاعتداء في الدعاء ، ومنه تكلّف السجع ، كما في هذه الأدعية !

ثانيا : لعل هذه الأدعية مما أُخِذ من كُتُب الرافضة ؛ لأن صيغة الصلاة المذكورة هنا من صِيَغ القوم !

ثالثا : مما يُؤخذ على هذه الأدعية ما خُتِمَتْ به مما يُخالِف الأدب مع الله تبارك وتعالى ، مثل قول : يا هادِيَ المُضِّلينَ !
والله عزّ وجلّ لا يَهدي الْمُضِلِّين ! 
وقد وَصَف الله عزّ وجلّ الشيطان بأنه مُضِلّ مُبين . 
ومن ذلك أيضا ما خُتِم به الدعاء ، مثل : يا رَؤُفاً بِعِبادِهِ الصّالحينَ !
لأن الله عزّ وجلّ وصف نفسه بالرؤوف الرحيم مُطلَقًا ، ومثله وصفه بالرحمة ، لم يختصّ بِعباده المؤمنين .

فإن الله عزّ وجلّ رؤوف بالعِباد ، رحيم بالْخَلْق على الإطلاق .

ومن المحاذير في هذا الدعاء سؤال الله عزّ وجلّ بِحقّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسؤاله بِحَقّ آله رضي الله عنهم . 
وهذا مِن بِدَع الدعاء .

فلا أرى أن يُدعى بهذه الأدعية ، وما وَرَد في السنة النبوية خير وكفاية .

والله أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اسم الجلالة (( الله )) مكتوب داخلجسمك**
*السؤال:
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** بارك الله فيك** هل هذا الكلام صحيح ياشيخ .. بارك الله فيك**.................*
*دم الانسان يكتب اسم الله اكثر من مليون مرة في كل دقيقة حيث ان الدم يتكون من كرات الدم البيضاء والحمراء* *وهذه الكرات تتحد ببعضها وتتلامس داخل حركة دائمه وآليه لاتتوقف ليلا ونهارا سواء كنت نائما او متقيظا,وقد**بحث العلماءفي شكل هذه الكرات البيضاء والحمراء عند اتحادها ,فوجدوها تشكل شكلا دائريا وعند تكبيره**وجدوا انه اسم الله عز و جل* *وقد كتب بطريقة دائرية والأعجاز الكبير**انه مكتوب باللغه العربية* *سبحان الله**...... 

وهل تعلم ايضا ان**ا لقفص الصدري للانسان اذا اتحد يشكل كلمه لا اله الا الله بالاضلع** سبحانك يا الله*
*الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مثل هذا يُنقَل بِحُسنِ نِيَّة ، بلا زِمام ولا خِطام ! ومن غير بيّنة ولا دليل ، ولا تثبّت في العموم الغالب !*
*ومثل ينتشر لغرابته ، ولا غرابة أن تنتشر الخرافة ويُعرض كثير من الناس عن الحق الصُّرَاح !*
*وقد يَنشر مثل هذا من في قلبه مرض للطعن في دين الله أولاً ، وبِحملته والصالحين ثانياً .*
*ويُذكّرني هذا بِقصة تُروى عن أحد علماء الكلام ، حيث كان يسير مع تلاميذه وأصحابه ، وهم يَفسَحون له الطريق ، فَمَرّوا بِعَجوز ، فقالوا لها : أفسِحي الطريق !**قالت : لِمن ؟*
*قالوا : للشيخ .*
*قالت : ومن هذا الشيخ ؟*
*قالوا : هذا الذي يملك ألف دليل على وجود الله !*
*قالت العجوز – بِفِطرتها – : لو لَم يَكن عنده ألف شكّ لما احتاج إلى ألف دليل !*
*فمعرفة الله ، وإثبات وجوده ، غير محتاج إلى مثل هذا ، فإنه لا أحد يُنكِر وجود الله على الحقيقة*
*فإن قال قائل : فالملاحِدة ؟*
*قيل له : يُنكِرون ظُلما وعُلوا ، فإن فرعون أنكر وجود الله ، وقد قال الله تبارك وتعالى عنه : (وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْهَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا) .*
*وهو موقِن بِوجود الله ، ولذا لما أدركه الغرق قال : (آَمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الَّذِي آَمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ) !*
*فلا أحد يُنكِر وجود الله تبارك وتعالى على الحقيقة ..*
*والله تعالى أعلم .
**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*استئذان ملك الموت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقبض روحه 
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *هل صح إسناد خبر استئذان ملك الموت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقبض روحه ؟**وهذا جزء من الخبر ( فدخل الملك جبريل على النبي وقال: ملك الموت بالباب ويستأذن أن يدخل عليك وما استأذن من احد قبلك فقال له إذن له يا جبريل ودخل ملك الموت وقال: السلام عليك يا رسول الله أرسلني الله أخيرك بين البقاء في الدنيا وبين أن تلحق بالله ،فقال النبي: بل الرفيق الأعلى بل الرفيق الأعلى )** .

نرجو أن تفتونا مأجورين وفقكم الله ، لأن هذا الخبر انتشر بكثرة بين المنتديات** .
*
*الجواب** :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللهوبركاته*
*هذا الحديث شديد الضعف ؛ ضَعّفه ابن كثير وابن حجر وغيرهما من الحفّاظ** .
وقال فيه الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني ، وفيه عبد الله بن ميمون القداح ،وهو ذاهب الحديث . اه**. 
وحَكَم عليه الألباني بالوضع ، وذلك يَعني أنه موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجوز تناقله ، ولا تَحِلّ روايته** .

وأما تخييره عليه الصلاة والسلام بين الدنيا والآخرة ، فهو ثابت في الصحيحين** .

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
***تخريج حديث استئذان ملك الموت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقبض روحه*
*السؤال:*
*ما صحة هذا الحديث : ( دخل الملك جبريل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : ملك الموت بالباب ، ويستأذن أن يدخل عليك ، وما استأذن من أحد قبلك ، فقال له : ائذن له يا جبريل . ودخل ملك الموت وقال : السلام عليك يا رسول الله ، أرسلني الله أخيرك بين البقاء في الدنيا وبين أن تلحق بالله ، فقال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : بل الرفيق الأعلى ، بل الرفيق الأعلى . فوقف ملك الموت عند رأس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كما سيقف عند رأس كل واحد منا ) وقال : أيتها الروح الطيبة ، روح محمد بن عبد الله ، اخرجي إلى رضى من الله ورضوان ورب راضٍ غير غضبان ).*
*الجواب:**الحمد لله*
*في قصة وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحداثٌ كثيرةٌ ، روى فيها الرواةُ الشيءَ الكثير ، ولكن خُلِطَ الصحيح فيه بالمكذوب ، وتساهل الكثيرون في ذكر ما ليس له أصل ، وما لم يأت إلا من طريق منكر متروك ، والذي يبتغي السلامة في هذا الباب عليه بالأحاديث الصحيحة ، إذ فيها الغنية والكفاية ، وفيها من وصف أحداث وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فيه العبرة والعظة والحكمة .*
*قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله "البداية والنهاية" (5/256) :*
*" وقد ذكر الواقدي وغيره في الوفاة أخبارًا كثيرةً فيها نكارات وغرابة شديدة ، أضربنا عن أكثرها صفحا لضعف أسانيدها ، ونكارة متونها ، ولا سِيَّما ما يورده كثير من القُصَّاص المتأخرين وغيرهم ، فكثير منه موضوع لا محالة ، وفي الأحاديث الصحيحة والحسنة المروية في الكتب المشهورة غُنيةٌ عن الأكاذيب وما لا يعرف سنده ، والله أعلم " انتهى .*
*وبعد البحث في مرويات قصة وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم نقف على الحديث الذي ذكره السائل بهذا اللفظ لكن رويت أحاديث في استئذان ملك الموت على النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بلفظ قريب مما ذكره السائل ، ولكنها أحاديث ضعيفة حكم عليها العلماء بالنكارة والوضع ، فمن ذلك :*
*حديث يرويه علي بن الحسين عن أبيه في قصة طويلة فيها ذكر استئذان ملك الموت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومخاطبته له .*
*وهذه قصة رواها الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (3/129) وفي كتاب الدعاء (1/367) .*
*قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (9/35) : فيه عبد الله بن ميمون القداح ، وهو ذاهب الحديث .*
*وكذلك حكم عليه الحافظ العراقي في تخريج الإحياء (4/560) والحافظ ابن حجر في "أجوبة بعض تلامذته" (1/87) وابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (5/290) وقال الألباني في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (5384) : موضوع .*
*وحديث آخر يرويه ابن عباس رضي الله عنها ، وفيه ذكر استئذان ملك الموت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه الذي قبض فيه .*
*رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (12/141) .*
*قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (9/36) : وفيه المختار بن نافع وهو ضعيف .*
*وقال العراقي في تخريج الإحياء (4/560) : وفيه المختار بن نافع منكر الحديث .*
*وأما تخييره صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الموت والبقاء في الدنيا ، وكذلك قوله : ( بل الرفيق الأعلى ) فهذا ثابت عنه في الصحيحين من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ، وقد سبق ذكره في جواب السؤال رقم (**45841**) فليرجع إليه .*
*وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين بالنسبة لقصة وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ذكرت بعض كتب التاريخ أن ملك الموت أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستأذنه على شكل أعرابي ، ما صحة هذا الكلام ؟*
*فأجاب رحمه الله :*
*" هذا غير صحيح ...لم يأته ملك الموت ولم يستأذن منه ، بل خطب – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في آخر حياته خطبة وقال : ( إن عبدا خيَّره الله تعالى بين الخلد في الدنيا ما شاء الله ، وبين لقاء ربه ، فاختار لقاء ربه ) هكذا قال في آخر حياته ، فبكى أبو بكر ، فتعجب الناس كيف يبكي أبو بكر من هذه الكلمات ، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو المُخيَّر ، وكان أبو بكر أعلم الناس برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هذا الذي ورد ، أما أن ملك الموت جاء يستأذنه فهذا غير صحيح " انتهى . "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (2/340)*
*ومن أراد المزيد من الأحاديث الصحيحة في قصة وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فليرجع إلى كتاب "البداية والنهاية" للحافظ ابن كثير (5/248) باب احتضاره ووفاته عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وكذلك كتاب "صحيح السيرة النبوية" تأليف إبراهيم العلي ، الباب السادس : مرض الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ووفاته .*
*والله أعلم .*
*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*استفسار عن أبواب جهنم و أسمائها* 
 *السؤال:* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** جزاك الله الخير كله يا شيخ هل هي فعلا ابواب جهنم وسبب تسميتها*

*....................

**أبواب جهنم السبعه** الباب الأول**:-
يسمى جهنم لآنه يجهم في وجوه الرجال والنساء فيأكل لحومهم ، وهو أهونعذابا من غيره**.

الباب الثاني** :-
ويسمى لظى آكلة اليدان والرجلان تدعو من أدبر عن التوحيد وتولى عما جاء به محمد عليه الصلاةوالسلام**.

البابا الثالث**:-
يقال له سقر انما سمي سقر لأنه يأكل اللحم دون العظم 

**الباب الرابع** :-
يقال له الحطمة تحطم العظام وتحرق الأفئدة وترمي بشرر كالقصر فتطلع الشرر إلى السماء ثم تنزل فتحرق وجوهم وايديهم فيكون المع حتى ينفذ ثم يبكون الدماء حتى تنفذ ثم يبكون القيح حتى ينفذ 

**الباب الخامس** :-
يقال له الجحيم انما سمي بذلك لأنه عظيم الجمرة ، الجمرة الواحدة اعظم من الدنيا

**الباب السادس** :-
يقال له السعير سمى هكذا لأنه يسعر فيه ثلاثمائة قصر في كل قصر ثلاثمائة بيت في كل بيت ثلاثمائة لون من العذاب وفيه حيات وعقارب وقيود وسلاسل وأغلال ، وفيه جب الحزن ليس في النار عذاب أشد منه إذا فتح باب الحزن حزن أهل النار حزنا شديداً** .

الباب السابع** :-
يقال له الهاوية من وقع فيه لم يخرج ابدا وفيه بئر الهباب يخرج منه نار تستعيذ منها النار ، وفيهالذين قال الله فيهم {سأرهقه صعودا} ، وهو جبل من نار يوضع أعداء الله على وجوههمعلى ذلك الجبل مغلولة ايديهم إلى أعناقهم، مجموعة أعناقهم إلى أقدامهن ، الزبانية وقوف على رؤسهم بأيديهم مقامع من حديد إذا ضرب أحدهم بالمقمعة ضربة سمع صوتها الثقلان**.

وأبواب النار من حديد** ..
فرشها :- الشوك** غشاوتها :- الظلمة**أرضها :- نحاس ورصاص وزجاج أوقد عليها الف عام حتى احمرت وآلف عام حتى ابيضت وآلف عام حتى اسودت فهي سوداء مظلمة قد مزجت بغضب الله** .

اللهم* *انا نعوذ بك من النار وماقرب إليها من قولا أو عمل
* 
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته** وجزاك الله خيراً** .

وأبواب جهنم سبعة، كما في قوله تعالى : (وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (43) لَهَاسَبْعَةُ أَبْوَابٍ لِكُلِّ بَابٍ مِنْهُمْ جُزْءٌ مَقْسُوم).**قال ابنعطية في تفسيره : واخْتَصَرْتُ ما ذَكَر المفسرون في المسافات التي بين الأبواب وفيهواء النار وفي كيفية الحال ، إذ هي أقوال أكثرها لا يستَنِد ، وهي في حيز الجائز ،والقدرة أعظم منها ، عافانا الله من ناره وتغمدنا برحمته بمنه . اه** . 

وأماتسمية أبوابها ، وتعليل كل اسم بما ذُكِر فهذا ليس بصحيح ، ولا يُمكن الوقوف عليهإلا بِنصّ عن المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا نصّ في ذلك** .

وهذه أمور غيبية ، فيجب أن يوقف فيها مع النصّ ، ولا يَجوز تجاوزه ، لأن الكلام في هذه الأمورمن غير دليل ولا مُستند صحيح تقوّل على الله ، وافتراء عليه سبحانه وتعالى** .

وحديث : " أوقد عليها ألف عام حتى احمرت وآلف عام حتى ابيضت وآلف عام حتىاسودت فهي سوداء مظلمة " ضعيف لا يصحّ** .

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أدعية لتيسير الزواج**السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*قرأت في احد المنتديات هذا الموضوع فما رأيكم فضيلة الشيخ وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير :*
*أدعية لتيسير الزواج*
*1 – كثرة الإستغفار.*
*2 – كثرة تلاوة سورة الزلزلة – الكافرون – النصر – الصمد.*
*3 – صلاة ركعتين لله ثم الدعاء :*
*· (رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير 24) القصص.*
*· اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجا" (زوجة) هينا" لينا" مرفوعا" ذكره في السماء والأرض وأرزقني منه (منها) ذرية طيبة عاجلا" غير اّجل إنك سميع الدعاء.*
*· اللهم إرزقني فلانا" (فلانة) زوجا" (زوجة) لي إنك علي كل شيء قدير.*
*·اللهم بحق قولك*
*(والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب 212) البقرة ،*
*وبحق قولك*
*(إن الله علي كل شيء قدير 20) البقرة ،*
*وقولك الحق*
* (بديع السموات والأرض وإذا قضي أمرا" فإنما يقول له كن فيكون 117) البقرة ،*
*اللهم اجمع بيني وبين فلان (فلانة)*
*بالحق وافتح بيننا بالحق وأنت الفتاح العليم وقولك:*
* (فاطر السموات والأرض جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا" 11)*
*الشوري، ارزقني زوجا" (زوجة) تقر به عيني وتقر بي عينه.*
*· اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا" مما أستحق من الزوج (الزوجة) ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به (بها).*
*· اللهم حصن فرجي ويسر لي أمري وأكفني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.*
*· اللهم إنك تقدر ولا أقدر وتعلم ولا أعلم وأنت علام الغيوب والقادر، اللهم إن كنت تعلم في فلان (فلانة) خيرا" فزوجنيه وأقدره لي، وإن كان في غيره خير لي في ديني ودنياي واّخرتي فاقدره لي.*
*· اللهم إني إستعففت فأغنني من فضلك بحق قولك تعالي*
*(وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا" حتي يغنيهم الله من فضله 33) النور.*
*· اللهم إرزقني الزوجة الصالحة إن أمرتها أطاعتني وإن نظرت إليها سرتني وإن أقسمت عليها أبرتني وإن غبت عنها حفظتني في نفسها ومالي.*
*· اللهم عجل بقبول دعوتنا.*
*· اللهم يا مطلع علي جميع حالاتنا اقض عنا جميع حاجتنا وتجاوز عن جميع سيئاتنا وزلاتنا وتقبل جميع حسناتنا وسامحنا، ونسألك ربنا سبيل نجاتنا في حياتنا ومعادنا، اللهم يا مجيب الدعاء يا مغيث المستغيثين يا راحم الضعفاء أجب دعوتنا وعجل بقضاء حاجاتنا يا أرحم الراحمين.*
*اللهم إستجب للجميع وأرزقنا جميعا" الخير*
*انتهى
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *الدعاء والاستغفار مما تُفتح به المغاليق ، والتوسّل بالأعمال الصالحة والصدقات مما تُفرَجبه الكُروب** .

إلا أن تخصيص سور معينة أو أدعية مُعينة لزمان مُعيّن أو لحصول مطلوب مُعيّن لم يُعيّنه الشارع يُعتبر من البِدع** .

فلا يجوز تخصيص سور بِفضائل لم يُات في الشرع تخصيصها به** .

والدعاء بابه واسع ، وللمسلم أن يَدعو بما شاء غير أنه لا يَدعو بإثم ولا بقيطعة رحم** .

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يجوز قول: خلق الله القلم ليرسم به السماوات والأرض والشمس؟
* *السؤال:* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** هل يجوز هذا الكلام** أول شيء خلقه الله تعالى هو القلم. ليرسم به السماوات والارض و الشمس 

**بارك الله* *فيكم
*
*الجواب:* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أعوذ بالله من الخذلان** .
هذا استهزاء وسُخرية ، بل وكُفْرٌ بالله العظيم** .

وقد خلق الله السماوات والأرض بأمره لا بِرَسْم ولا بغيره** .
وخَلَق الله القلم فأمره بالكتابة لا بالرّسم** .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن أول ما خلق الله القلم ، فقال له : اكتب . قال : رب وماذا أكتب ؟ قال : اكتب مقادير كل شيء حتى تقوم الساعة . رواه أبو داود والترمذي** .

قال الإمام القرطبي في التفسير** :
ويرحم الله السلف الصالح فلقد بالغوا في وصية كل ذي عقل راجح ، فقالوا : مهما كنتَ لاعباً بشيء فإياك أن تَلْعَبَ بِدِينِك** .

والله أعلم .* *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*آية أثقل في الميزان من العرش والكرسي وجبال الدنيا**السؤال:*
*خير الدنيا والأخره*
*آية أثقل فى الميزان من العرش والكرسى وجبال الدنيا*
* ( سبح أسم ربك الأعلى )*
*يا عابدين بالإخلاص لله ....يا معظمين لشعائر الله*
*أستبشروا الخير فيما عند الله*
*وبشراكم آية أثقل فى الميزان من العرش والكرسى وجبال الدنيا هى ( سبح أسم ربك الأعلى ) ا*
*روى عن على كرم الله وجهه والصحابه انهم كانو إذا افتتحوا قرأة هذه السوره ( سورة الأعلى ) قالوا سبحان ربى الأعلى إمتثالا لأمر الله تعالى فى بداية السوره فيختار الإقتداء بهم فى قرأتها*
* ( سبح أسم ربك الأعلى ) يعنى عظم ربك الأعلى ..أذكره وأنت خاشع معظم*
*وقيل أن أول من قال ( سبح أسم ربك الأعلى ) هو ميكائيل عليه السلام*
*وقال سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لسيدنا جبريل عليه السلام - (( يا جبريل أخبرنى بثواب من قال سبحان ربى الأعلى فى صلاته وفى غير صلاته )) .... فقال يا محمد ما من مؤمن أو مؤمنه يقولها فى سجوده أو فى غير سجوده إلا كانت له فى ميزانه أثقل من العرش والكرسى وجبال الدنيا ويقول الله تعالى صدق عبدي أنا فوق كل شئ وليس فوقى شئ , أشهدوا يا ملائكتى أنى قد غفرت له وأدخلته الجنه فإذا مات زاره ميكائيل كل يوم فإذا كان يوم القيامه حمله على جناحه فأوقفه بين يدى الله تعالى فيقول يارب شفعنى فيه فيقول الله له قد شفعتك فيه فاذهب به إلى الجنه .*
*فأستبشروا الخير فى هذه الآيه وأقرأوها كثيرا*
*وكونوا مطمئنين مستبشرين*
*الجواب:*
*هذا لا يصح ، وهو موضوع مكذوب .*
*وهو يُخالِف تفضيل آية الكرسي ، وأنها أفضل آية وأعظم آية في كتاب الله ، كما صحّت بذلك الأحاديث .*
*ففي صحيح مسلم عن أبي بن كعب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ قال : قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ قال : قلت : الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم . قال : فضرب في صدري ، وقال : والله ليهنك العلم أبا المنذر .*
* كما أنه يقتضي تفضيل هذه السورة على سورة الفاتحة ، والفاتحة أفضل .*
*وعند البخاري عن أبي سعيد بن المعلى قال : كنت أصلي في المسجد ، فدعاني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم أُجِبْه ، فقلت : يا رسول الله إني كنت أصلي ، فقال ألم يقل الله : (اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ) ؟ ثم قال لي : لأعلمنك سورة هي أعظم السور في القرآن قبل أن تَخْرُج من المسجد ، ثم أخذ بيدي ، فلما أراد أن يخرج قلت له : ألم تقل لأعلمنك سورة هي أعظم سورة في القرآن ؟ قال : الحمد لله رب العالمين ، هي السبع المثاني ، والقرآن العظيم الذي أوتيته .*
* فأعظم آية هي آية الكرسي ، وأعظم سورة هي سورة الفاتحة .*
* والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الملك الذي عجز عن إحصاء ثواب من صلى على رسول الله
**السؤال:*
*الفتوى يا إخوان ما صحة هذا الكلام*
*ملاك قادر على عد كل شيء إلا شيء واحد* *ورد في الأثر والمعنى صحيح* *عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال : ليلة المعراج عندما وصلت إلى السماء رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف اصبع وكان يعد بأصابعه،**فسألت جبرائيل عليه السلام عن اسمه وعن وظيفته وعمله ، فقال إنه ملك موكل على عدد قطرات المطر النازلة إلى الأرض** .. 

فسألت الملك : هل تعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض منذ خلق الله الأرض؟**فأجاب الملك : يارسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والله الذي بعثك بالحق نبياًَ إني لأعلم عدد قطرات المطر النازلة من السماء إلى الأرض عامة وكما أعلم الساقطة في البحار والقفاروالمعمورة والمزروعة والأرض السبخة والمقابر** . 
قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) : فتعجبت من ذكائه وذاكرته في**ا لحساب** .. 
فقال الملك يا رسولالله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولكني بما لدي من الأيدي والأصابع وما عندي من الذاكرة والذكاء فإني أعجز من عد أمر واحد** . 
فقلت له وما ذاك الامر ؟**قال الملك : إذا اجتمع عدد من أفراد أمتك في محفل وذكروا اسمك فصلوا عليك . فحينذاك أعجز عن حفظ ما لهؤلاء من الأجر والثواب إزاء صلواتهم عليك** .... 
فأكثروا من الصلاة على النبي الأكرم والرسول الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم** اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
*
*الجواب:*
*هذا حديث موضوع مكذوب* *وقد رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل منهبطا من السماء سادا عظم خلقه ما بين السماء إلى الأرض . كما في الصحيحين** .

وجبريل من أعظم الملائكة خلقة* *فقوله : رأيت ملكا له ألف يد وفي كل يد ألف أصبع* *هذا يدل على مبالغة ، ومثل هذا يدلّ على وضع الحديث ، أي أنه مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** .

ولا يجوز تناقل الحديث الموضع المكذوب إلاعلى سبيل التحذير منه** .

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم التصويت في المنتديات على بعض الأحكام الشرعية
**السؤال:**شيخنا الفاضل ..*
*أحسن الله إليكم ..*
*لدي سؤال في غاية الأهمية، وتأتي أهميته من كون المنتديات لا تكاد تخلو منه .. ألا وهو التوصيت على بعض الأحكام الشرعية ..*
*فضيلتكم تعملون -وفقكم الله- أن في المنتديات خاصية "التصويت" فيدخل كل عضو ليصوت برأيه "موافق" أو "غير موافق" وغير هذا ..*
*وافتتاح مواضيع التصويت متاحة لكل الأعضاء ..*
*فتجد كثيرا من الأعضاء يكتب عن موضوع ما ثم يطلب المشاركة بالرأي والتصويت ؟!*
*وهذه المواضيع قد تكون عن السلوكيات أو أمور دنيونية بحتة، كما أنها قد تكون عن أمور شريعة كذلك ، وهذه هي المشكلة !*
*ومثال ذلك: "قضية قيادة المرأة للسيارة" و "قضية زواج المسيار" وغير ذلك .*
*فهل يجوز هذا شيخنا الجليل، وأنتم تعلمون أن غالبية مرتادي هذه المنتديات لا يملكون من العلم الشرعي الحد الواجب عليهم فضلا عما فوقه ؟!*
*أضف إلى ذلك أن هذا يفتح بابا للسخرية من العلماء واتهامهم بالجهل والرجعية والغلو والتخلف وغير ذلك والعياذ بالله .. ( ولكن هذا ليس شرطا، فمن المنتديات من يحترم العلماء ولا يرضى بأن ينال منهم أحد)*
*وهناك شبه يقولونها بلسان الحال أو القال في السماح بمثل هذه المواضيع التي يطلب فيها آراء الناس ألا وهي:*
*- أن المنتديات فمتوحة للحوار والمشاركة من قبل جميع المستويات (العالم والجاهل، والبسيط وصاحب الرأي وهكذا)، فمن حق الجميع المشاركة في إبداء رأيه حتى لو لم يكن عالماً وطالب علم !!*
*- وأيضا يقولون أن هذه قضايا اجتماعية عامة يعيشونها بأنفسهم فلابد من المشاركة في الرأي بها ..*
*- وأيضا يقولون أن هذه الآراء لا تعتبر فتاوى وإنما هي مجرد آراء لن يتبعها أحد !!*
*فهذا سؤالي - بارك الله فيكم- وأرجو منكم -إن أذنتم- التفصيل في الرد لأن هذا الأمر منتشر جدا .. وقضية الساعة هي قيادة المرأة للسيارة، ولا يبعد أن يكون في كل منتدى موضوع مفتوح للمشاركة بخصوص هذه القضية !*
*وأود التركيز على نقطة مهمة - شيخنا الجليل - ولا أدري هل أنا مصيب فيها أم لا ..*
*ألا وهي أنه حتى لو كان رأي المشارك في هذه المناقشات موافقا لما قاله العلماء، فإن هذا يعد من القول على الله بغير علم ( لأنه لم يقل بهذا القول اتباعا لأهل العلم، وإنما قاله لأن هذا ما يراه هو شخصيا )*
*فهل أنا محق في ذم هذا الأمر أيضا ؟
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وأحسن الله إليك*
*لم تَدَع لقائل مَقالاً !*
*الأمر – حفظك الله – كما ذكرت*
*لا يَجوز التصويت على قضايا الحلال والحرام ، والأمور التشريعية ، لأنها فُرِغ منها وقُضي فيها بِحكم الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*إلا أن القضايا القابلة للنقاش ، والتي يَحكم فيها العلماء بآرائهم الاجتهادية ، أو يُفتُون فيها بمقتضى المصلحة ، تَقبل المناقشة والسؤال لبيان وجه الصواب ، وليس التصويت لإقرار حُكم في الناس بمقتضى التصويت ، فإن هذا من مُحدَثات العصر !*
*بمعنى يجوز أن أُناقش عالما في فتواه في مسألة من المسائل الاجتهادية ، ويكون في المسألة أخذ ورَدّ*
*ولا يَجوز أن يُناقش تحريم أمْرٍ حرّمه الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلا يَجوز مناقشة تحريم الخمر أو الربا ، لأن هذه من المسائل التي يعتبرها العلماء من المعلوم من الدِّين بالضرورة .*
*وخذ على سبيل المثال مسألة يَكثر النقاش والكلام فيها في المنتديات والمجالس والصُّحُف :*
*مسألة تعدد الزوجات .*
*هذه مسألة حَكم فيها رب العزّة وحَكم فيها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلا يَجوز بعد ذلك التصويت أو إبداء الرأي : هل يَصلح التعدد أو يَجوز ؟*
*وإنما يُناقَش : هل يَصلح التعدد لِفلان من الناس أو لا ؟*
*لأنه لا يُناسب كلّ أحد ، وليس مُباحاً على إطلاقه ، وإنما هو مشروط بالاستطاعة والعَدل بِقَدْر الاستطاعة .*
*ومن هنا :*
*فإن العلماء قديما وحديثا يقولون في الأمر المُحرّم الذي ثبت تحريمه في الكتاب والسنة أو في أحدهما : حرام*
*ويَكرهون أن يُقال ذلك في المسائل الاجتهادية ، وكثيرا ما كان الإمام أحمد يقول : أكره كذا ، لا يُعجبني ، ونحو هذه العبارات في المسائل الاجتهادية .*
*وإن كانت الكراهة في عُرف المتقدّمين تُطلَق على التحريم .*
*ثم إن إصدار الأحكام الشرعية لا يَكون بناء على تصويت عامة الناس ، فهذا تشريع ( الديموقراطية ) زعموا !*
*وليس هو سبيل أهل الإسلام والإيمان .*
*وقد أمر الله أهل الإيمان بالرّد إليه وإلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال جلّ جلاله : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً)*
*وأولو الأمر هنا هم العلماء .*
*وأمر بسؤال أهل العِلم ، فقال : (فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ)*
*ولذا فإن مسائل العلم ليست كلأ مُباحاً لكل أحد .*
*ولا يَجوز طرح قضايا الأمة بهذه الصورة ، ولا يجوز أن يتكلّم فيها كل أحد .*
*قال الإمام الشاطبي :*
*" فإن القرآن والسنة لما كان عربيين لم يكن لينظر فيهما إلا عربي ، كما أن من لم يعرف مقاصدهما لم يَحِلّ له أن يتكلم فيهما ، إذ لا يصح له نظر حتى يكون عالما بهما ، فإنه إذا كان كذلك لم يختلف عليه شيء من الشريعة " .*
*والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

جزاكم الله خيرااااااا

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*من يقرأ هذا الدعاء يغفر الله له أربعة آلاف ذنب*

*السؤال:**اشار نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في روايته*
*ان من يقرأ هذا الدعاء التالي عشر مرات كل يوم*
*يغفر الله له اربعة الف ذنب كبيره .*
*وينجيه من سكرات الموت وظغطة القبر*
*ومائة الف هول من اهوال يوم القيامه .*
*ويحفظه من شر الشيطان وجنوده*
*ويؤده قرضه ويزول همه وغمه.*
*الدعاء:*
*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله*
*ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله*
*ولكل نعمه الحمدلله والشكرلله*
*ولكل ذنب استغفر الله*
*ولكل مصيبه انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*
*ولكل ضيق حسبي الله*
*ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله*
*ولكل طاعه ومعصيه لا حول ولا قوة الا با لله العلي العظيم.*
*(اللهم امين) 
*
*عذراً إخوتي الكرام أريد أن أتأكد من هذا الدعاء*
*وتقبلوا مني خالص تحياتي
*
*الجواب:*
*الحديث لا يصح*
*وتظهر عليه علامات الوضع*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما مدى صحة هذه القصة: علقمة يموت وأمه غاضبة**عليه؟*
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *شيخنا الفاضل** ما مدى صحة هذه القصة ؟**جزاكم الله خيرا** علقمة يموت وأمه غاضبةعليه** حكى أنه في زمن النبى عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام شاب يسمى علقمة وكان كثيرالاجتهاد في طاعة الله في الصلاة والصوم والصدقة فمرض واشتد مرضه فأرسلت امرأته إلى رسول الله أن زوجي علقمة في النزع فأردت أن أعلمك يا رسول بحاله، فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عمارا وصهيبا وبلالا وقال : امضوا إليه ولقنوه الشهادة، فمضوا عليه ودخلوا عليه فوجدوه فى النزع فجعلوا يلقنونه لا إله إلا الله ولسانه لا ينطق بها  فأرسلوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبرونه * *أنه لا ينطق لسانه بالشهادة،فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل من أبويه أحد حي ؟؟ قيل : يا رسول الله أم كبيرة  بالسن**. 
فأرسل إليها رسول الله وقال للرسول : قل لها إن قدرت على المسير إلى رسول الله وإلا فقري في المنزل حتى يأتيك**.
فجاء إليها الرسول فأخبرها بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : نفسي له الفداء أنا أحق بإتيانه، فتوكأت على عصا وأتت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلمت فرد عليها السلام وقال لها : ياأم علقمة كيف كان حال ولدك علقمة ؟؟**قالت : يا رسول الله كثير الصلاة وكثيرالصيام وكثير الصدقة**. 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فما حالك ؟**قالت : يا رسول الله أنا عليه ساخطة**. 
قال : ولم ؟**قالت : يا رسول الله يؤثر علي زوجته ويعصينى**. 
فقال رسول الله : إن سخط أم علقمة حجب لسان علقمة من الشهادة، ثم قال : يا بلال انطلق واجمع لى حطبا كثيرا**. 
قالت : يا رسول الله وما تصنع به ؟**قال : احرقه بالنار بين يديك**. 
قالت : يا رسول الله ولدي لا يحتمل قلبي أن تحرقه بالنار بين يدي**. 
قال : يا أم علقمة عذاب الله أشد وأبقى، فإن سرك أن يغفر الله فارضي عنه فوالذي نفسي بيده لا ينتفع علقمة بصلاته ولا بصدقته ما دمت عليه ساخطة**. 
فقالت : يا رسول الله إنى أشهد الله تعالى وملائكته ومن حضرنى من المسلمين أنى رضيت عن ولدي علقمة**. 
فقال رسول الله : انطلق يا بلال إليه فانظر هل يستطيع أن يقول لاإله إلا الله أم لا ؟ فلعل أم علقمة تكلمت بما ليس في قلبها حياء مني فانطلق بلال فسمع علقمة من داخل الدار يقول لاإله إلا الله**. 
فدخل بلال وقال : يا هؤلاء إن سخط أم علقمة حجب لسانه عن الشهادة وإن رضاها أطلق لسانه**. 
ثم مات علقمة من يومه فحضر رسول الله فأمر بغسله وكفنه ثم صلى عليه وحضردفنه، ثم قام على شفير قبره فقال : يا معشر المهاجرين والأنصار من فضل زوجته على أمه فعليه لعنة الله وملائكته والناس أجمعين**. 
لا يقبل الله منه صرفاً ولا عدلاً إلا أن يتوب إلى الله عزوجل ويحسن إليها ويطلب رضاها فرضى الله فى رضاها**.
*
*الجواب:*
*هذه القصة لا تصح بل هي موضوعة مكذوبة*
*ولا يجوز تناقلها*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حُكم رسالة ( سنوحّد الدعاء )في هذه الأيام تم تناقل رسالة عبر الجوال تزيد ونتقص !
منها :
( سنوحّد الدعاء على اليهود والنصارى ... أرسلها لأكبر عدد واحتسب الأجر )
فوقع في نفسي منها شيء
ثم سُئلت عنها فقلت : مثل هذا لا يصلح
ومن أراد أن يدعو فليدعوا بنفسه ولا يمنع أن يُذكّر غيره في تلك الساعة ولكن لا يكون هناك اتفاق على ذلك في يوم مُعيّن .
ثم سألت عنها شيخنا الشيخ د. عبد الكريم الخضير فقال : لا يصلح .
يعني توحيد الدعاء في يوم معين .
والله أعلم .
كتبه
عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*السؤال:* 
*ما صحة حديث ( عند كل ختمة دعوة مستجابة ... ).* 

 *الجواب:*
*الحمد لله

هذا الحديث موضوع رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية وغيره وفي إسناده يحي بن هاشم السمسار .*
*قال عنه الإمام النسائي : متروك الحديث .*
*وقال يحيى بن معين : كذاب .*
*وقال ابن عدي : كان يضع الحديث ويسرقه .*
*والدعاء عند ختم القرآن له حالتان :*
*الأولى : في الصلاة فهذا بدعة فإن العبادات مبناها على الشرع والاتباع وليس لأحد أن يعبد الله إلا بما شرعه الله أو سنه نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*ودون ذلك ابتداع في الدين قال صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد ) . متفق عليه من حديث عائشة .*
*وقد ذكر الشاطبي في الاعتصام وشيخ الإسلام في الاقتضاء قاعدة عظيمة المنفعة في التفريق بين البدعة وغيرها ، وهي أن ما وجد سببه وقام مقتضاه في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعصر الصحابة ولم يقع منهم فعل لذلك مع عدم المانع من الفعل فإنه بدعة كالأذان للعيدين والاستسقاء ونحو ذلك .*
*ودعاء الختمة في الصلاة من ذلك فقد كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يقومون في رمضان ليلاً طويلاً ويتكئون على العصي من طول القيام فهم في هذه الحالة يختمون القرآن أكثر من مرة ولم ينقل عن أحد منهم دعاء بعد الختمة .*
*وقد قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله : ما سمعت أنه يدعو عند ختم القرآن وما هو من عمل الناس . ذكر ذلك عنه ابن الحاج في المدخل .*
*الحالة الثانية : الدعاء عقيب الختمة في غير الصلاة وهذا منقول عن أنس بن مالك بسند صحيح .*
*ومأثور عن جماعة من أهل العلم ولا أعلم في المرفوع شيئاً ثابتاً والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*التحذير من كتاب دلائل الخيرات
السؤال:
هل تجوز الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالطريقة المذكورة في كتاب دليل الخيرات ؟ وهل صحيح أن كل صلاة مذكورة في الكتاب لها خاصيتها ؟.

الجواب:
الحمد لله
كتاب دلائل الخيرات وشوارق الأنوار في ذكر الصلاة على النّبي المختار لا يجوز الاعتماد عليه ، لأنه مملوء بالمخالفات الشرعية ، والعبارات الشركية ، والأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وسوف نفصل الكلام عليه فيما بعد إن شاء الله تعالى .
وليحذر المسلم من نسبة الكلام إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دون أن يعلم ثبوته عنه ، فإن الكذب عليه ليس كالكذب على غيره .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كذب علي فليتبوأ مقعده من النار" رواه البخاري (107) ومسلم (3) ، وقال : " لا تكذبوا علي فإنه من كذب علي فليلج النار " رواه البخاري (106) .
وقال : " من حدث عني بحديث يُرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبِِينَ " رواه مسلم (1) .
وأفضل صيغة للصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هي الصيغة التي علمها لأصحابه :
روى البخاري (6357) ومسلم (406) عن عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ أَبِي لَيْلَى قَالَ لَقِيَنِي كَعْبُ بْنُ عُجْرَةَ فَقَالَ أَلا أُهْدِي لَكَ هَدِيَّةً إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا فَقُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا كَيْفَ نُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكَ فَكَيْفَ نُصَلِّي عَلَيْكَ قَالَ فَقُولُوا اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ .
وروى البخاري (3369) ومسلم (6360) عن أبي حُمَيْدٍ السَّاعِدِيُّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ نُصَلِّي عَلَيْكَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قُولُوا اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَأَزْوَاجِهِ وَذُرِّيَّتِهِ كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَبَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَأَزْوَاجِهِ وَذُرِّيَّتِهِ كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ .
قال السيوطي رحمه الله : ( قرأت في الطبقات للتاج السبكي نقلا عن أبيه ما نصه : أحسن ما يصلى به على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الكيفية التي في التشهد .
قال : ومن أتى بها فقد صلى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيقين ، ومن جاء بلفظ غيرها فهو من إتيانه بالصلاة المطلوبة في شك ؛ لأنهم قالوا : كيف نصلي عليك ؟ فقال : " قولوا " فجعل الصلاة عليه منهم هي قول ذلك .
قال : وقد كنت أيام شبيبتي إذا صليت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقول : اللهم صل وبارك وسلم على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت وباركت وسلمت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ، فقيل لي في منامي : أأنت أفصح أو أعلم بمعاني الكلم وجوامع فصل الخطاب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ لو لم يكن معنى زائد لما فضّل ذلك النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاستغفرت من ذلك ورجعت إلى النص النبوي .
وقال : لو حلف أن يصلي عليه أفضل الصلاة فطريق البر أن يأتي بذلك ) انتهى بتصرف ، نقلا عن : السنن والمبتدعات لمحمد عبد السلام الشقيري ص 232 .
والله أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حول ما قيل في مسخ فتاة أهانت القرآن
**السؤال:* *أرجو الرد على هذه الشائعة بسرعة* *حول ما قيل في مسخ فتاة أهانت القرآن
* *الجواب:* *أما وقوع المسخ فهو غير مُستغرب** .

وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بوقوع المسخ في هذه الأمة**
* 

*وأما هذه الصورة التي تناقلها الناس فلا تُصدّق حتى تثبت صحّة الخبر ، فإن الكذب كثير ، وبإمكان أصحاب التصميم العبث بالصور من خلال برامج مُعينة ، فتجعل الدِّيك فيلاً ! والرجل امرأة ! وهكذا** !

وكم شاهدنا من الصور من مثل ذلك** .
وقد يستغل أعداء الإسلام مثل هذه الصورة خاصة إذا كانوا هم من ركّبوها ليضحكوا على المسلمين بذلك** .
فلا بد من التّثبّت في مثل هذه القصص والحوادث** .

وأما الاستهزاء بالدين وشعائر الإسلام فهو سبب للعذاب ، وقد نقل العلماء قديما وحديثا قصص وحوادث من مثل ذلك ، فمن ذلك** : 

ما رواه الخطيب البغدادي من طريق سليمان بن أحمد بن أيوب الطبراني قال : سمعت أبا يحيى زكريا بن يحيى الساجي قال : كنا نمشي في أزقّة البصرة إلى باب بعض المحدِّثين ، فأسرعنا المشي وكان معنا رجل ماجِن مُتّهم في دينه فقال : ارفعوا أرجلكم عن أجنحة الملائكة لا تكسروها ، كالمستهزىء ! فما زال من موضعه حتى جَفّت رجلاه وسقط** .

وذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حكاية ذكرها أبو سعيد بن السمعانى عن الشيخ العارف يوسف الهمدانى عن الشيخ الفقيه ابى اسحاق الشيرازى عن القاضى ابى الطيب الطبرى قال : كنا جلوسا بالجامع ببغداد فجاء خراسانى سألنا عن الْمُصَرَّاة ، فأجبناه فيها ، واحتججنا بحديث أبى هريرة ، فَطَعَنَ فى أبى هريرة ، فوقعت حية من السقف وجاءت حتى دخلت الحلقة و، ذهبت الى ذلك الاعجمى فضربته فقتلته . قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : ونظير هذه ما ذكره الطبرانى فى كتاب السنة عن زكريا بن يحيى الساجى قال : كنا نختلِف الى بعض الشيوخ لسماع حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاسترعنا فى المشى ، ومعنا شاب ماجِن ، فقال : ارفعوا أرجلكم عن أجنحة الملائكة لا تكسروها ! قال : فما زال حتى جَفَتْه رجلاه . ولهذا نظائر نسأل الله تعالى الاعتصام بكتابه وسنة رسوله واتباع ما أقام من دليله . اه**.

**وذَكَر ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية حكاية عن ابن خلكان - فيما نقل من خط الشيخ قطب الدين اليونيني - قال : بلغنا أن رجلا يدعى أبا سلامة من ناحية بُصرى كان فيه مُجُون واستهتار ، فَذُكِر عنده السواك وما فيه من الفضيلة ، فقال : والله لا أستاك إلا في الْمَخْرَج - يعني دُبُرَه - فأخذ سواكا فوضعه في مَخْرَجِه ، ثم أخرجه ، فمكث بعده تسعة أشهر وهو يشكو من ألم البطن والمخْرَج ، فَوَضَع ولداً على صِفة الجرذان له أربعة قوائم ، ورأسه كرأس السمكة ، وله أربعة أنياب بارزة ، وذنب طويل مثل شبر وأربع أصابع ، وله دُبُر كَدُبُر الأرنب ، ولما وَضَعَه صاح ذلك الحيوان ثلاث صيحات ، فقامت ابنة ذلك الرجل فَرَضَخَتْ رأسه فمات ، وعاش ذلك الرجل بعد وضعه له يومين ، ومات في الثالث ، وكان يقول : هذا الحيوان قتلني وقطّع أمعائي . وقد شاهَد ذلك جماعة من أهل تلك الناحية ، وخطباء ذلك المكان ، ومنهم من رأى ذلك الحيوان حياً ، ومنهم من رآه بعد موته . اه** . 

فليَكن في ذلك عِبرة** .

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تحذير من خدعة: معجزة إلهية تحير العلماء في أمريكا* *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *انتشر في كثير من المنتديات موضوع ( معجزة إلهية تحير العلماء في أمريكا ) وهو كذبة قام بها مجموعة من الليبراليين للاستهزاء بالمسلمين* *إليكم الإعجاز المكذوب :* *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *معجزة إلهية تحير العلماء في امريكا...* *الله أكبر والعزة للاسلام* *في بحث علمي نشر في المجلة العلمية المشهورة Journal of Plant Molecular Biology ، وجد فريق من العلماء الامريكيين ان بعض النباتات الإستوائية تصدر ذبذات فوق صوتية تم رصدها و تسجيلها بأحدث الاجهزة العلمية المتخصصة .* *وكان العلماء الذين أمضوا قرابة ثلاثة سنوات في متابعة ودراسة هذه الظاهرة المحيرة قد توصلوا إلى تحليل تلك النبضات فوق الصوتية الى اشارات كهروضوئية بواسطة جهاز الرصد الالكتروني oscilloscope ، وقد شاهد العلماء النبضات الكهروضوئية تتكرر اكثر من 100 مرة في الثانية!!!!* *و أشار البرفسور وليام بروان الذي كان يقود فريقا متخصصا من العلماء لدراسة تلك الظاهرة ، أنه بعد النتائج التي تم التوصل إليها لم يكن ثمة أمامنا تفسيراً علمياً لتلك الظاهرة. وقد قمنا بعرض نتائج بحثنا على عدد من الجامعات والمراكز العلمية المتخصصة في الولايات المتحدة وأوربا، ولكنهم عجزوا عن تفسير تلك الظاهرة وأصيبوا بالدهشة .* *وفي المرة الأخيرة تم إجراء تلك التجربة أمام فريق علمي من بريطانيا ، وكان من بينهم عالم بريطاني مسلم من أصل هندي . وبعد خمسة أيام من التجارب المخبرية التي حيرت الفريق البريطاني وقف العالم البريطاني المسلم وقال :* *نحن المسلمون لدينا تفسيراً لهذه الظاهرة ومنذ 1400 سنة .* *إندهش العلماء من كلام ذلك العالم وألحوا عليه أن يفسر لهم ما يريد أن يقوله .* *فقرأ عليهم قوله سبحانه و تعالي :* *وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا (44) الاسراء* *وما هي النبضات الكهروضوئية الا لفظ الجلاله كما هو ظاهر على شاشة الجهاز !!!* *وقد ساد الصمت والذهول في القاعة التي كان يتحدث بها العالم المسلم .* *سبحان الله ، فهاهي معجزة اخرى من معجزات هذا الدين الحق. فكل شيء يسبح باسم الله عز وجل.* *وقد قام المسؤول عن فريق البحث البروفسور وليام براون بالتحدث مع العالم الإسلامي لمعرفة هذا الدين الذي أنبأ الرسول الأمي قبل 1400 سنة بهذه المعجزة . فشرح له العالم المسلم الإسلام وقام بعد ذلك بإعطائه القرآن وتفسيره باللغة الإنجليزية .* *وبعد ذلك بعدة أيام عقد البروفسور وليام براون محاضرة في جامعة كارنيجي-ميلون. و قال البرفسور :" لم أر مثل هذه الظاهرة طوال فترة عملي التي إستمرت 30سنة و لم يستطع اي من العلماء في فريق البحث تفسير هذه الظاهرة ، ولا توجد اي ظاهرة طبيعية تفسرها ، والتفسير الوحيد وجدناه في القرآن. لا يسعني حيال ذلك الا ان اقول اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله".* *وقد اعلن العالم اسلامه وسط دهشة الحضور.* *الله اكبر , ولتكن هذه عبرة , والعزة للاسلام.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عندما بكى ملك الموت* 
 *السؤال:* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ما مدى صحه هذا القال ؟؟*
*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير ..*
*...........................*
*ورد في بعض الآثار أنَّ الله عز وجل أرسل ملك الموت ليقبض روح امرأة من الناس** 
فلماأتاها ملك الموت ليقبض روحها وجدها وحيدة مع رضيعاً لها ترضعه وهما في صحراء قاحلة ليس حولهما أحد ،** 
عندما رأى ملك الموت مشهدها ومعها رضيعها وليس حولهماأحد وهو قد أتى لقبض روحها،** 
هنا لم يتمالك نفسه فدمعت عيناه من ذلك المشهد رحمة بذلك الرضيع،** 
غير أنه مأمور للمضي لما أرسل له، فقيض روح الأم ومضى كما أمره ربه**: 
(لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون)*
*بعد هذا الموقف- لملك الموت - بسنوات طويلة أرسله الله ليقبض روح رجل من الناس،** 
فلما أتى ملك الموت إلى الرجل المأمور بقبض روحه وجده شيخاً طاعناً في السن متوكئاً على عصاه عند حداد ويطلب من الحداد أن يصنع له قاعدة من الحديد يضعها في أسفل العصى حتى لا تحته الأرض ويوصي الحداد بأن تكون قوية لتبقى عصاه سنين طويلة،** 
عند ذلك لم يتمالك ملك الموت نفسه ضاحكاً ومتعجباً من شدة تمسك وحرص هذا الشيخ وطول أمله** 
بالعيش بعد هذا العمر المديد ،ولم يعلم بأنه لم يتبقى من عمره إلا لحظات** 
فأوحى الله إلى ملك الموت قائلاً : فبعزتي وجلالي إن الذي أبكاك هو الذي أضحكك**. 
سبحانك ربي ماأحكمك سبحانك ربي ماأعدلك سبحانك ربي ماأرحمك** 
نعم!! ذلك الرضيع الذي بكى ملك الموت عندما قبض روح أمه هو ذلك الشيخ الذي ضحك ملك الموت من شدة حرصه وطول أمله
*
*الجواب:*
*هذا مما يُروى في الآثار*
*ولا أعلم صحته*
*لكنه ليس بحديث*
*ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
 
يكبر ابن آدم ويكبر معه اثنان
*الفتوى:* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:* 
*فلم نقف على هذه القصة فيما بين أيدينا من الكتب، وأما معناها فصحيح، إذ فيها عناية الله عز وجل بخلقه، وفيها طول أمل الإنسان كلما طال عمره، ففي صحيح البخاري عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يكبر ابن آدم ويكبر معه اثنان: حب المال، وطول الأمل.* 
*وفي البخاري أيضاً عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: لا يزال قلب الكبير شاباً في اثنتين: في حب الدنيا وطول الأمل.* 
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لتكوني أجمل فتاة في العالم*
*السؤال**:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** 
الشيخ الفاضل .. حفظه الله*
*ما رأي فضيلتكم في هذا الموضوع ؟*
*وجزاكم الله كل خير*

*لتكوني أجمل فتاة في العالم** 

1-حلي عينيك بعدم النظر إلى الحرام** 
2-لاتقولى الا الصدق دائما**. 
3-ضعي على وجهك كريم أساس من الإسلام والأحكام الشرعية**. 
4-مسكري**)* *ضعي ماسكارا) رموشك بالدموع عند ذكر الله خوفاً من ناره وعذابه**. 
5-اصبغي أظافرك بماء الوضوء الدائم** 
6-سرحي شعرك وزينيه بالحجاب غير الفاتن** 
7-مارسي رياضة العبادة بكثرة السجود والركوع حفاظاً على رشاقة جسمك**. 
8-البسي ثوب الحشمة المكسي الطويل المطرز بالأعمال المستحبة** 
9-حني يديك بالدعاء وارفعيها إلى السماء حتى يستجيب الله لك*
*بهذه الأخلاق اضمني بأن تكوني أجمل فتاة في العالم*
*الجواب :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**وجزاك الله خيراً** . 

بعضها لا شيء فيه وبعضها يَظهر عدم جوازه** .
فالصلاة عبادة وليست رياضة** .
وليس المقصود منها الرياضة بل المقصود الأعظم هو العبادة ، مع ما فيها منفوائد للعباد** .

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*بطلان ما يزعمون عن الكوكب العاشر*
*السؤال:**ما رأيكم فيما يسمي الكوكب العاشر أو كوكب العذاب كما يسمي وأنه متوقع اقترابه يوم 15/5/2003 وأنه سيسبب دمار الأخضر واليابس . هناك من يؤكد صحة هذا الأمر وأنه ما ورد ذكره في القرآن الكريم في سورة الطارق . 
أفيدونا يرحمكم الله حيث أن من يؤيد ذلك يدعون الناس لترك منازلهم والهجرة لأماكن أخرى إن أرادوا النجاة .*

*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله*
*سئل الشيخ حامد العلي في موقعه على الإنترنت عن هذا الموضوع فقال : " يجب على المسلم أن يتقين ثلاثة أمور عندما يسمع مثل هذه الأخبار :*
*الأمر الأول : هو أن نهاية الحياة في الأرض لن تكون بحال من الأحوال إلا وفق ما جاء في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك أن نهاية التاريخ لن تحصل قبل ظهور علامات الساعة الصغرى والكبرى كلها ، ومن ذلك أن يتصارع أهل الحق وهم أهل الإسلام مع أهل الشر والباطل ، وهم كل الذين يعادون دين الحق دين الإسلام ، ويسعون لإطفاء نوره وأن ثمة محطتين بارزتين في هذا الصراع ستقع قبل نهاية الحياة ، الأولي صراع أهل الإسلام مع أهل الصليب كما صح في الأحاديث التي ذكرت ملاحم آخر الزمان .*
*والمحطة الثانية هي صراع أهل الإسلام في وقت نزول عيسى عليه السلام مع الدجال وأتباعه من اليهود ، ثم يخرج يأجوج ومأجوج ، ويموتون موتة رجل واحد .*
*ثم يحكم أهل الإسلام الأرض ، ثم يموت كل من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان بريح باردة تقبض أرواح المؤمنين ، ثم لا تلبث الساعة بعد ذلك أن تقوم وشيكا على شرار الخلق متفرقين على كوكب الأرض ، لأن الكون لا يخرب وعلى الأرض مؤمن ، فإن انعدم الإيمان خربت ، إذ الإيمان بالله سبب بقاء الحياة .*
*والحاصل أنه لا يجوز أن يعتقد المسلم أن نهاية الحياة ستكون بخلاف ما ذكر في النصوص الثابتة في كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*الأمر الثاني : هو أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يعتقد أن الكواكب تهب النفع ، أو تدفع الضر ، أو يحصل بها الرزق أو هي التي تهب السعادة ، وتأتي بالشقاء ، وتوجه حياة البشر ونحو ذلك ، فهذه عقيدة شركية كان يعتقدها أهل الجاهلية وصح في الأحاديث أن من اعتقدها كفر ، وبهذا يعلم أن ما يزعمه كهان الأبراج كله كذب وكفر وشرك بالله تعالى .*
*فالكواكب ليست سوى أجرام مسخرة تسير بقدرة الله تعالى ، وتؤدي دورها في الكون ، وهذا لا يمنع أن يكون سيرها وفق نواميس أقام الله تعالى الكون عليها ، ويحصل بها تأثر فيما بينها ، ويترتب علي هذا التأثر ، حصول الكوارث والمصائب والزلازل ، وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه أنه بسبب كون الكسوف يؤثر على الأرض قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( آية يخوف الله بها عباده ) ا.ه بمعنى أنها تدل على قرب حدوث أمر مقدر من الله تعالى فيه تخويف وتذكير من الله تعالى ، تذكير بقدرته البالغة ، وتذكير بنهاية الحياة ، وتذكير للإنسان أن لا يطغى وأن يتذكر دائما أنه على أرض الله التي لو شاء لزلزلها من تحت رجليه ، فلا يستطيع صرفا ولا نصرا .*
*ولهذا عادة ما تحدث الزلازل بعد الكسوفات ، وكذلك الأعصاير المدمرة ، نعوذ بالله من غضبه ، كما ذكر رحمه الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استعاذ من القمر لأن له تأثيرا وإلا لما استعاذ منه ، وإنما تأثيره من جنس تأثير المؤثرات الحسية التي خلقها الله وخلق تأثيراتها .*
*ومادام المسلم يعتقد أن ذلك يحصل كله بتقدير الله تعالى ، وأنها آيات يخوف الله بها عباده ، فلا ضير ، لكن يجب أن تكون معرفة علاقة سير الكواكب، والشمس ، بحركة سير الأرض ، وطبقات الأرض ، وحركة الرياح فيها ، مبينا على أسس علمية ، كما تكتشف علاقات قوانين الطبيعة مع بعضها ، والإسلام لم يحرم بل أمر باكتشاف قوانين الكون التي خلقها الله تعالى لتسييره .*
*الأمر الثالث : هو أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن ينزل الأحاديث التي ذكر فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما سيحدث فيما سيأتي من الزمان ، على كلام علماء الطبيعة والفلك ، الذين قد يكون كلامهم تخريصا أو تخمينا أو توقعات لا تلبث حتى يعلم خطؤها ، فلا يصح أن يجزم أحد من الناس بقوله : إن زوال أمريكا ، أو خروج المهدي ، أو تغيير النظام العالمي ، أو موازين القوى في العالم ، سيحدث بمرور كوكب يحدث تأثيرات كارثية على الأرض ، في هذا العام ، أو غيره .*
*ومن جزم بهذا فهو متخرص ، قائل بغير علم ، متهجم على الغيب بغير حق ، فأما إن كان الكلام في دائرة ذكر الإمكان ، وما يمكن أن يقع ، فما هو ممكن الوقوع كثير ، ولكن لا يعلم ما سيقع ، ومتى يقع إلا الله تعالى وحده .*
*هذا وقد أمرنا أن نجاهد أعداءها بما أوتينا من قوة ، وأن نسعى أن نتفوق عليهم ، أو أن نساويهم ، أو نقاربهم ، فيما يملكون من أسباب القوة المادية والمعنوية ، ولا نتكل على حصول الكوارث على أعداءنا .*
*وقد علمنا من سيرة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أن نواجه الأعداء بتوكلنا على الله أولا ، ثم بما آتانا الله من إيمان عميق بعقيدتنا ، وعزيمة أكيدة على حقنا ، وصبر هائل على طريقنا ، وإصرار بغير حدود على رسالتنا ، وجهاد دؤوب يستمر عبر الأجيال حتى نصل إلى أهدافنا ، وهدفنا الأعلى وهو قيادة البشرية إلى الهدى والنور ، لتستمتع البشرية برسالة الرحمة التي بعث بها نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك كما فعل صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته ، ولنا فيه الأسوة الحسنة .*
*وبعد هذا نقول إن كل ما ذكره هذا المتكلم عن كوكب ( نيبيرو ) لا قيمة له حتى يثبت بأسس علمية صحيحة ، إن هذا الكوكب سيحصل بمروره قرب الأرض تأثيرات كارثية ، ثم إذا ثبت ذلك ، فالواجب علينا أن نتمسك بالثوابت الثلاثة التي ذكرتها قبل قليل ، ثم اللجوء إلى الله تعالى ، والتوجه إليه بالدعاء أن يجنبنا البلاء ، وإذا وقع أن يرفعه عنا ، ويجعل عاقبته خيرا لنا ولأهل الإسلام*
*مع أن غالب الظن أن هذا الكلام على الكوكب المذكور ، كله تخرص ، لا أساس له من الصحة ، أو هو مبالغ فيه ، والاهتمام به ، ليس من الحكمة في شيء .*
*والله أعلم " ا.ه*
*وقد مر التاريخ الذي ذكره السائل في سؤاله ، ولم يحدث شيء ، مما يؤكد أن هذا الكلام من باب الخرص والقول بلا علم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الصلاة النارية*
*السؤال:*

*"اللهم صلي صلاةً كاملة وسلم سلاما تاما على سيدنا محمد الذي (الذي كما ينطق بها بعضهم) تنحل به العقد، وتتفرج به الكرب، وتقضى به الحوائج ، وتنال به الرغائب، وحسن الخواتيم ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم وعلى آله وصحبه في كل لمحة ونفس" 
ما ورد أعلاه يسمى بالصلاة النارية في الهند وتقرأ 4444 مرة إذا وقعت فاجعة أو كارثة في إحدى البيوت حيث يؤتى بالعديد من التلاميذ ورئيس المدرسة . 
1- ما هو معنى الكلمات الواردة أعلاه ؟ 
2- يقول الناس بأنه إذا كانت الكلمات لا تحتوي على شرك، فلا مانع من الاستمرار في قراءتها لأنها ليست ضارة فهي نوع من أنواع الذكر وأنها تذكرهم بالله وأننا نقوم بنوع من الدعاء الاضافي ليقربنا من الله وليبعد عنا بعض المصائب. 
3- ما هو الحكم في قراءة المولد، هل هناك أي ضرر من قراءته على نحو دوري من قبل تلاميذ المدرسة أو من إمام المسجد؟ . 


**الجواب:*

*الحمد لله

1. الكلمات الواردة في الصلاة المبتدعة واضحة ، ولا بأس من بيانها أكثر : 

" تنحلُّ به العقد " : أي : يجد المخرج لما يواجهه من تعقيدات وأمور يصعب حلّها عليه . 

وقد يراد به : يسكن به الغضب . 

" تنفرج به الكُرب " : أي : يزول الغم والحزن من النفس . 

" تقضى به الحوائج " : أي : يحصل ما يريده ويسعى قضائه . 

" تنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتيم " : أي : تتحقق أمنياته سواء ما في الدنيا أو ما في الآخرة ، ومنه : أن يختم له بخير . 

" يستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم " : أي : يطلب منه دعاء الله تعالى بإنزال المطر . 

والغمام : السحاب . 

2. ما قاله لكم بعض الناس أن هذه الصلاة لا تحوي شركاً ، وأنه يجوز لكم الاستمرار بها .. إلخ : باطل وذلك لما احتوته تلك الصلاة المزعومة من مخالفات شرعيَّة واضحة منها : 

أ. أنه جعلها تقال عند المصائب ، وهذا من اختراع الأسباب في إحداث العبادة . 

ب. أنه جعل لها حدّاً ( 4444 ) مرة ! وهذا من اختراع الكم في إحداث العبادة . 

ت. أنه جعل قراءتها جماعية ، وهذا من اختراع الكيف في إحداث العبادة . 

ث. أن فيها عبارات مخالفة للشرع ، وشرك وغلو في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونسبة أفعال له لا يصح أن تنسب إلا لله عز وجل ، كقضاء الحوائج ، وحل العُقد ، ونيل الرغائب ، وحسن الخاتمة . وقد أمر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول : ( قل إني لا أملك لكم ضراً ولا رشداً ) ، 

ج. أنه ترك ما جاء به الشرع ، وذهب ليخترع صلاة ودعاءً من عنده ، وفي هذا اتهام للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتقصير في بيان ما يحتاجه الناس ، وفيه استدراك على الشرع . 

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "منْ أَحْدَثَ في أَمْرِنَا هذا مَا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ" . 

رواه البخاري ( 2550 ) ومسلم ( 1718 ) ، وفي رواية "مسلم" ( 1718 ) : "مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلاً لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ". 

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله : وهذا الحديث أصلٌ عظيمٌ مِن أصول الإسلام، وهو كالميزان للأعمال في ظاهرها، كما أنَّ حديث "الأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّات" ميزانٌ للأعمال في باطنها، فكما أنَّ كلَّ عملٍ لا يُراد به وجهُ الله تعالى ؛ فليس لعامله فيه ثوابٌ ، فكذلك كلُّ عملٍ لا يكون عليه أمر الله ورسوله؛ فهو مردودٌ على عامله، وكلُّ مَن أحدث في الدين ما لم يأذن به الله ورسوله فليس مِن الدين في شيءٍ.أ.ه "جامع العلوم والحكم" (1/180) 

وقال النووي رحمه الله : وهذا الحديث قاعدةٌ عظيمةٌ مِن قواعد الإسلام ، وهو مِن جوامع كَلِمه صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فإنَّه صريحٌ في رد البدع والمخترعات، وفي الرواية الثانية زيادة وهي: أنَّه قد يعاند بعض الفاعلين في بدعةٍ سُبق إليها، فإذا احتُج عليه بالرواية الأولى - أي: " مَن أحدث " - يقول: أنا ما أحدثتُ شيئاً، فيُحتج عليه بالثانية - أي : "مَن عمل "- التي فيها التصريح بردِّ كلِّ المحدثات، سواء أحدثها الفاعل، أو سُبق بإحداثها... وهذا الحديث مما ينبغي حفظه، واستعماله في إبطال المنكرات، وإشاعة الاستدلال به. 

"شرح مسلم" (12/16). 

3. أما بالنسبة للمولد : فإن عمله بدعة ، ولو كان خيراً لسبقنا أكثر الناس حبّاً للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، وما يُقرأ فيه فأكثره ضعيف أو موضوع على سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفيه غلوٌّ بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذه أقوال العلماء : 

أ. سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عمن يعمل كل سنة ختمة في ليلة مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هل ذلك مستحب أم لا ؟ 

فأجاب : 

الحمد لله ، جمع الناس للطعام في العيدين وأيام التشريق سنة ، وهو من شعائر الإسلام التي سنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للمسلمين وإعانة الفقراء بالإطعام في شهر رمضان هو من سنن الإسلام ، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من فطَّر صائما فله مثل أجره " ، وإعطاء فقراء القراء ما يستعينون به على القرآن عمل صالح في كل وقت ، ومن أعانهم على ذلك كان شريكهم في الأجر " . 

وأما اتخاذ موسم غير المواسم الشرعية كبعض ليالي شهر ربيع الأول التي يقال إنها ليلة المولد ، أو بعض ليالي رجب ، أو ثامن عشر ذي الحجة ، أو أول جمعة من رجب ، أو ثامن شوال الذي يسميه الجهال " عيد الأبرار " ، فإنها من البدع التي لم يستحبها السلف ولم يفعلوها والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم . 

" الفتاوى الكبرى " ( 4 / 415 ) . 

ب. قال ابن الحاج : 

وقد ارتكب بعضهم في هذا الزمان ضد هذا المعنى وهو أنه إذا دخل هذا الشهر الشريف - أي : ربيع الأول - تسارعوا فيه إلى اللهو واللعب بالدف والشبابة وغيرهما كما تقدم . 

فمن كان باكيا فليبك على نفسه وعلى الإسلام وغربته وغربة أهله والعاملين بالسنة . 

ويا ليتهم لو عملوا المغاني ليس إلا بل يزعم بعضهم أنه يتأدب فيبدأ المولد بقراءة الكتاب العزيز وينظرون إلى من هو أكثر معرفة بالهنوك والطرق المهيجة لطرب النفوس فيقرأ عشرا ، وهذا فيه من المفاسد وجوه : 

منها : ما يفعله القارئ في قراءته على تلك الهيئة المذمومة شرعاً والترجيع كترجيع الغناء ، وقد تقدم بيان ذلك . 

الثاني : أن فيه قلة أدب وقلة احترام لكتاب الله عز وجل . 

الثالث : أنهم يقطِّعون قراءة كتاب الله تعالى ويقبلون على شهوات نفوسهم من سماع اللهو بضرب الطار والشبابة والغناء والتكسير الذي يفعله المغني وغير ذلك . 

الرابع : أنهم يظهرون غير ما في بواطنهم وذلك بعينه صفة النفاق وهو أن يظهر المرء من نفسه شيئا وهو يريد غيره اللهم إلا فيما استثني شرعاً ؛ وذلك أنهم يبتدئون القراءة وقصد بعضهم وتعلق خواطرهم بالمغاني . 

الخامس : أن بعضهم يقلل من القراءة لقوة الباعث على لهوه بما بعدها وقد تقدم . 

السادس : أن بعض السامعين إذا طول القارئ القراءة يتقلقلون منه لكونه طول عليهم ولم يسكت حتى يشتغلوا بما يحبونه من اللهو ، وهذا غير مقتضى ما وصف الله تعالى به أهل الخشية من أهل الإيمان لأنهم يحبون سماع كلام مولاهم لقوله تعالى في مدحهم { وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين } فوصف الله تعالى من سمع كلامه بما ذكر وبعض هؤلاء يستعملون الضد من ذلك فإذا سمعوا كلام ربهم عز وجل قاموا بعده إلى الرقص والفرح والسرور والطرب بما لا ينبغي فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون على عدم الاستحياء من عمل الذنوب يعملون أعمال الشيطان ويطلبون الأجر من رب العالمين ، ويزعمون أنهم في تعبد وخير ويا ليت ذلك لو كان يفعله سفلة الناس ولكن قد عمت البلوى فتجد بعض من ينسب إلى شيء من العلم أو العمل يفعله وكذلك بعض من ينسب إلى المشيخة أعني في تربية المريدين وكل هؤلاء داخلون فيما ذكر . 

ثم العجب كيف خفيت عليهم هذه المكيدة الشيطانية والدسيسة من اللعين ، ألا ترى أن شارب الخمر إذا شربه أول ما تدب فيه الخمرة يحرك رأسه ساعة بعد ساعة فإذا قويت عليه ذهب حياؤه ووقاره لمن حضره وانكشف ما كان يريد ستره عن جلسائه . 

فانظر رحمنا الله وإياك إلى هذا المغني إذا غنى تجد من له الهيبة والوقار وحسن الهيئة والسمت ويقتدي به أهل الإشارات والعبارات والعلوم والخيرات يسكت له وينصت فإذا دب معه الطرب قليلا حرك رأسه كما يفعله أهل الخمرة سواء بسواء كما تقدم ، ثم إذا تمكن الطرب منه ذهب حياؤه ووقاره كما سبق في الخمرة سواء بسواء فيقوم ويرقص ويعيط وينادي ويبكي ويتباكى ويتخشع ويدخل ويخرج ويبسط يديه ويرفع رأسه نحو السماء كأنه جاءه المدد منها ويخرج الرغوة أي الزبد من فيه وربما مزق بعض ثيابه وعبث بلحيته . 

وهذا منكر بيِّن ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن إضاعة المال ولا شك أن تمزيق الثياب من ذلك هذا وجه . 

الثاني : أنه في الظاهر خرج عن حد العقلاء إذ أنه صدر منه ما يصدر من المجانين في غالب أحوالهم . 

" المدخل " ( 2 / 5 -7 ) . 

ج. قالت اللجنة الدائمة : 

إقامة احتفال بمناسبة مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجوز لكونه بدعة محدثة لم يفعلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا خلفاؤه الراشدون ، ولا غيرهم من العلماء في القرون الثلاثة المفضلة . 

" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 3 / 2 ) . 

د. سئل الشيخ ابن باز : هل يحل للمسلمين أن يحتفلوا في المسجد ليتذكروا السيرة النبوية الشريفة في ليلة 12 ربيع الأول بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف بدون أن يعطلوا نهاره كالعيد؟ واختلفنا فيه ، قيل : بدعة حسنة ، وقيل : بدعة غير حسنة ؟ 

فأجاب : 

ليس للمسلمين أن يقيموا احتفالا بمولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة 12 من ربيع الأول ولا في غيرها ، كما أنه ليس لهم أن يقيموا أي احتفال بمولد غيره عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ لأن الاحتفال بالموالد من البدع المحدثة في الدين؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحتفل بمولده في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو المبلغ للدين والمشرع للشرائع عن ربه سبحانه وتعالى ولا أمر بذلك ولم يفعله خلفاؤه الراشدون ولا أصحابه جميعا ولا التابعون لهم بإحسان في القرون المفضلة ، فعلم أنه بدعة ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " متفق على صحته ، وفي رواية مسلم - وعلقها البخاري جازما بها - : " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد " . 

والاحتفال بالموالد ليس عليه أمره صلى الله عليه وسلم بل هو مما أحدثه الناس في دينه في القرون المتأخرة فيكون مردودا ، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول في خطبته يوم الجمعة : " أما بعد فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل بدعة ضلالة " رواه مسلم في صحيحه ، وأخرجه النسائي بإسناد جيد وزاد : " وكل ضلالة في النار " . 

ويغني عن الاحتفال بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم تدريس سيرته عليه الصلاة والسلام وتاريخ حياته في الجاهلية والإسلام في المدارس والمساجد وغير ذلك ، ويدخل في ذلك بيان ما يتعلق بمولده صلى الله عليه وسلم وتاريخ وفاته من غير حاجة إلى إحداث احتفال لم يشرعه الله ولا رسوله ولم يقم عليه دليل شرعي . . 

والله المستعان ونسأل الله تعالى لجميع المسلمين الهداية والتوفيق للاكتفاء بالسنة والحذر من البدعة . " فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز " ( 4 / 289 ) . 

والله أعلم. 
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*

**
*الصلاة النارية*
*السؤال:*
* 
ما حكم الصلاة النارية المشهورة عند الصوفية؟ أريد تفصيلاً في المسألة بارك الله فيكم. 


**الجواب:*
* 
الحمد لله، لا أعرف شيئاً عمّا يسمى بالصلاة النارية، ولكن الصوفية أهل بدع قولية وعملية، فالصلاة النارية لا ريب أنها بدعة، إذ ليس في شريعة الإسلام صلاة تُعرف بهذا الاسم، وكلما أحدث في الدين مما لم يأمر الله به ورسوله –عليه الصلاة والسلام- فهو بدعة مردودة على صاحبها كما قال –صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد" رواه البخاري (2697)، ومسلم (1718)، وقال –صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل بدعة ضلالة" رواه مسلم (867)، وإنما الصلوات المشروعة الصلوات الخمس التي فرضها الله على عباده في كل يوم وليلة، ثم ما شرع الله من نوافل الصلوات ومن الصلوات ذوات الأسباب كصلاة الاستسقاء وصلاة الكسوف، فالواجب الحذر من البدع فإنها من شر الأعمال، ولهذا كان –صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول في خطبته:"وأحسن الحديث كتاب الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل بدعة ضلالة" سبق تخريجه، فالبدع كلها ضلالة وليس شيء من البدع حسناً كما يظن بعض الناس، وفقنا الله وسائر المسلمين لاتباع هدي رسوله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وجنبنا وإياكم محدثات الأمور، والله أعلم.*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك 
*
**
*حكم ما يسمى بالدعاء الناري*
*ما ورد في السنة في الصلاة على النبي يغني عن المبتدعات 
**السؤال:**السلام عليكم. سمعت عن الصلاة النارية والتي تقول . اللهم صل صلاة كاملة و سلم سلاماً تاماً على سيدنا محمد الذي تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتقضى به الحوائج و تنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتيم ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم. فمن قالها (111) فرجت له من الهم و ما إلى ذلك فهل هذا الدعاء صحيح أم لا وجزاكم الله خيراً .
**الفتوى:**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*
*فهذه الصلاة التي تسمى ب ( النارية ) لم تثبت ولم تصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد اشتملت على معانٍ باطلة مخالفة للشريعة ، لأن الذي يحل العقد ، ويفرج الكرب ، ويقضي الحوائج هو الله سبحانه لا شريك له ، وهذه الأمور من خصائص الإله ولا يملك ذلك ملك مقرب ، ولا نبي مرسل ، قال تعالى : ( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ويجعلكم خلفاء الأرض ، أإله مع الله قليلاً ما تذكرون) . [النمل :62] ، والآيات في هذا المعنى كثيرة جداً ، ويكفي أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قال لفاطمة ابنته " : اعملي ما شئت فإني لا أغني عنك من الله شيئاً ". رواه البخاري ومسلم .*
*وصفة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بينها لنا حينما سئل : كيف نصلي عليك ؟ قال: " قولوا : اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ". رواه البخاري ومسلم .*
*إذاً فما يسمى بالصلاة النارية لا يصح ، واسمها ب (الناري) دليل على أنها من وضع الجهلة والخرافيين المبتدعة ، فلا تلتفت إلى مثل هذه الأوهام .*
*والله أعلم .*
*المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*نشرة من العربية نت عن تفاصيل وأسرار الحجرة النبوية

* *السؤال**:**
الكثير من الوصف الذي ورد عنها في كتب المؤرخين القدماء فقدد ظلت في نظر الكثير من الناس سرا من الأسرارالتي يستحيل معرفتها، ما انتسمع رواية او وصفا حتى تكتشف أن هناك المزيد والمزيد وأنك مهما حاولت واجتهدت فلنتنال من المعرفة عنها سوى أقل القليل.في هذا التقرير تلامس "العربية.نت" مشاعر فياضة لأناس سمح لهم بدخول الحجرة النبوية.. المكان الذي عاش فيه الرسول صلى اللهعليه وسلم، وحجرة السيدة عائشة التي أسلم فيها الروح**. 
يقول الكاتب الصحفي عمرالمضواحي المهتم بالكتابة عن الحرمين الشريفين والأماكن المغروسة في وجدان المسلمين: غمست وجهي محدقا من بين فتحات الحجرة.. كنت خائفاًً حتى الموت، لكن شيئاما دفعني للنظر، علنى أرى ما نبأني عنه شيوخ التقيت بهم في مكة المكرمة**. 
شاهدت قناديل معلقة بسقف الحجرة النبوية، رأيت مثلها في جوف الكعبة المشرفة، هدايا قديمة مصاغة من الذهب والفضة، تعكس مراحل ضاربة في عمق التاريخ الإسلامي، واختلست نظرات لحجرة السيدة فاطمة الزهراء، ومتعت عيني في بقعة ضمت الشطر الأكبر من حياة الرسول الكريم• أنوار تتجلى في ذات المكان، وهديل حمائم جاورت، كما جاورت غار ثور يوم هجرة الرسول وصاحبه أبي بكر الصديق**.
صناع كسوة الحجرة النبوية* *يضيف: كنت أقوم بعمل تحقيق صحفي منذ عدة سنوات عن الكسوة الخضراء وهي كسوة الحجرة النبوية، فأتيح لي أن التقي من نالوا شرف المشاركة في نسج هذه الكسوة التي يعود تاريخها إلى قرون مضت،حيث أورد المؤرخ السعودي حسين سلامة في كتابه (تاريخ الكعبة المعظمة) أنه جاء فيكتاب الرحلة الحجازية للبتنوني نقلا عن كتاب الخطط للمقريزي، أن العباسيين كانوايعملون كسوة الكعبة المشرفة بمدينة (تنيس) المصرية، وكانت لها شهرة عظيمة في المنسوجات الثمينة**. 
ويذكر البتنوني أنه لما استولت الدولة العلية على مصر اختصت بكسوة الحجرة الشريفة، وكسوة البيت الداخلية، وأختصت مصر بكسوة الكعبة الخارجية**. 
واستمرت الكسوة تصنع في عدد من الدول الإسلامية كمصر وتركيا والهند حتي صدر أمرمؤسس الدولة السعودية الثالثة عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن آل سعود بإنشاء مصنع كسوةالكعبة بمكة المكرمة، وبات المصنع يقوم بعمل الكسوتين لأول مرة في التاريخ في أرض الحرمين الشريفين**.
وتوجد الحجرة النبوية في الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من مسجدالرسول، وهي محاطة بمقصورة ، عبارة عن حجرة خاصة مفصولة عن الغرف المجاورة فوق الطبقة الأرضية، من النحاس الأصفر، ويبلغ طول المقصورة 16 مترا وعرضها 15 مترا،ويوجد بداخلها بناء ذو خمسة أضلاع يبلغ ارتفاعه نحو 6 أمتار بناه نور الدين زنكي ونزل بأساسه إلى منابع المياه، ثم سكب عليه الرصاص حتى لا يستطيع أحد حفره أو خرقه،وداخل البناء قبر الرسول، وقبرا أبي بكر الصديق، وعمر بن الخطاب**.
وفي شمال المقصورة النبوية وجدت مقصورة أخرى نحاسية ويصل بين المقصورتين بابان، ويحيط بالحجرة النبوية أربعة أعمدة أقيمت عليها القبة الخضراء التي تميز المسجد، أماالروضة الشريفة فهي بين المنبر وقبر الرسول ويبلغ طولها 22 مترا، وعرضها 15مترا**.
في المسجد النبوي تشتم طيب روائح الصحابة ، تكاد تسمع أحاديثهم ومسامراتهم، ترى حركاتهم وأثر خطواتهم العارية على صفحات هذه الأرض المباركة، لكنما يحزنك حتى البكاء، أن يترك هذا التراث بدون تدوين وأن تموت أنفس قليلة بقيت تعرف وحدها كل هذه التفاصيل* *أحاديث الدموع والخشوع* *ويؤكد أن هذه التفاصيل والأسرار ما هو مدون منها قليل، ومهمل، وضائع في الكتب القديمة ويفتقر الى التوثيق بالصوربجانب المعلومات، ولا أليق ولا أكمل من أن نوثق هذه المواقع ونعرفها، بطريقة أو بأخرى لنحافظ على روح المكان في جسده الجديد العملاق* *لماذا ظل مكتوما خبر هذه الكسوة قبل الآن، ولماذا نمر عليها لماما في حين، وبتجاهل في أحايين أخرى؟.. يقول المضواحي: لا زلت أذكر حديث الشيخين في مكة، وأنا أرى نسج عملهم. كنت في مكة، فذهبت صوب مصنع كسوة الكعبة، وهناك عرفت أن للمصنع شرفا آخر، فهو ينتج أيضا كسوة أخرى للحجرة النبوية**. 
التقيت في ذلك الوقت قبل عدة سنوات برجال شاركوا في الصنع والتركيب، لم أشأ حينها أن أفوت الفرصة حيث إن أصغرهم كان في الستينات من عمره،وخفت أن يودعوا الدنيا دون أن أتمكن من توثيق هذا العمل**. 
سجلت معهم أحاديث اختلطت بالدموع والخشوع، خانهم التعبير مرات وخنقتهم العبرات في أخرى، وهم يتحدثون عن تجربتهم الفريدة، كانت أطرافهم ترتعش من مجرد الذكرى كأنها حدثت بالأمس، وليسقبل ربع قرن من الزمان**. 
كان الشيخ محمد على مدني، رئيس قسم النسيج الآلي بالمصنع في ذلك الوقت، كريما معي، وعرفت منه أنه كان أحد الذين شاركوا في نسج كسوةالحجرة النبوية وتركيبها. قلت له حدثني عن كسوة الحجرة النبوية، صفهما لي: جال ببصره بعيدا، كأنه يستحضر تلك الذكريات الغالية، ثم أجابني: شعرت يومها بحالة ذهول كامل تملكتني. إنها بقعة عظيمة، غاية في العظمة، لا أعرف محيطها بالتحديد لكن بدالي أن محيط الحجرة النبوية 48 مترا**. 
هيبة المكان غلبت على أن ألحظ فيها شيئا ملفتا للنظر أو للانتباه، كنت مبهورا ولم أر سوى قناديل معلقة بسقف الحجرة، وهي هدايا قديمة كانت تهدى للمسجد النبوي من قديم الزمان، وقيل لي إنه كانت هناك آثارنبوية وضعت في مكان آخر لا أعرف أين، وما أعرفه أن هناك بعض الأشياء التاريخية محفوظة في حجرة السيدة فاطمة الزهراء، وهو ذات المكان الذي كانت تسكن فيه**.
أضاف: كسوة الحجرة نسيج من حرير خالص، أخضر اللون، مبطن بقماش قطني متين، ومتوجة بحزام مشابه لحزام كسوة الكعبة المشرفة، غير أن لونه أحمر قان، خط عليه بتطريز ظاهر آيات قرآنية كريمة من سورة الفتح تشغل ربع مساحته، بخيوط من القطن وأسلاك من الذهب والفضة وهو بارتفاع 95سم2**. 
وهناك قطع أخرى من ذات اللون الأحمر وبنفس النسج  لكنها أصغر قليلا مكتوب عليها إشارات تدل على مواقع القبور الثلاثة، وهي من ذات العينة والطراز للكسوة الداخلية لجوف الكعبة، وباختلاف بسيط يتمثل في اختلاف الآيات القرآنية المنسوجة يدويا بطريقة "الجاكار" المعمول مثلها آلياعلى ظاهر كسوة الكعبة** . 
كسوة الحجرة النبوية لا تتبدل كل عام مثل كسوة الكعبة المشرفة، فهي محفوظة فيبناء الحجرة وبعيدة عن الأيادي وعوامل المناخ• ويتم تغييرها كلما دعت الحاجة الىذلك**.
مفاتيح الحجرة عند كبير الأغوات* *ترتفع السترة بمقدار ستة أمتار، ويتم تركيبها عادة في السادس من شهر ذي الحجة، كلما صدر الأمر الملكي بذلك، وعند كبيرالأغوات مفاتيح الحجرة، وهم من يقوم بخدمتها وتنظيفها والعناية بها كل ليلة اثنين وجمعة حتى الآن**. 
ويضيف عمر المضواحي متحدثا ل"العربية.نت": كنت أرغب في المزيد، ووجدته عند الشيخ محمد جميل خياط مدير الإنتاج بالمصنع، وهو رجل بدا لي حينها في الستينات من عمره. قال له الشيخ جميل: تم الإبقاء على الصنع اليدوي في المصنع لعمل الكسوتين، الداخلية لجوف الكعبة المشرفة، والأخرى للحجرة النبوية،للحفاظ على هذا التراث الفني الراقي**.
يستطرد المضواحي: ثم التقيت بالشيخ أحمد ساحرتي رئيس قسم التطريز بالمصنع، بدا لي في ذلك الوقت البعيد أيضا كبر سنه، وضعف نظره، بادرني: كيف أستطيع أن أحدثك عن مشاعري لحظة دخولي الى الحجرة النبوية.. لايمكنني ذلك، اعذرني.. هذا حديث فوق قدرتي على الكلام، ولم أظن في يوم من الأيام أن أسئل عن هذه التجربة.. وأؤكد لك أنني لن أستطيع خوضها ثانية**. 
اقترب مني أكثروأضاف: أنظر الى عدسات نظارتي  وأشار الى غلظتها  ودقق النظر في شيبتي وثقل السنين التي أحملها، عمري لا أحصيه، لكنني سمعتهم يقولون إنني من مواليد 1333ه،ومع كل هذه السنين لم أعرف لي هواية غير حب العطور والروائح الجميلة، وصرفت ردحا منأيامي التي عشتها طولا وعرضا لأشبع هذا النهم الذي لايزال يرافقني للآن، سافرت كثيرا وتعرفت على الكثير لكنني أستطيع أن أقول بثقة أن لي تركيبات عطرية خاصة، لاتكون عند غيري ولا يقدر عليها أحد سواي**. 
عندما فتحت الأبواب ودخلوا الحجرة* *يواصل الساحرتي متحدثا للمضواحي: أقول ذلك لأنني عرفت عجزي وقلة معرفتي في تلك الليلة المباركة، عندما فتحت لنا الأبواب، ودخلنا الحجرة النبوية، لقدأستنشقت عطرا وروائح ما عرفتها من قبل، ولم أعرفها من بعد. لم أعرف سر تركيبتها أبدا، كان عطرا فوق العطر، وشذا فوق الشذا، وشيئا آخر لاقبل لنا به نحن أهل الصنعة والمعرفة**. 
يحكي عمر المضواحي قائلا: عندما سألته أن يصف لي الحجرة النبوية، سرت في جسده رعدة خفيفة أصابته، وقال بصوت خافت: أعتقد أن ارتفاع الحجرة أحد عشر مترا،وأسفل القبة الخضراء، قبة أخرى مكتوب عليها: قبر النبي وقبر أبوبكر الصديق وقبر عمربن الخطاب، ورأيت أيضا أن هناك قبرا آخر لكنه خاو، وبجانب القبور الأربعة، حجرةالسيدة فاطمة الزهراء، وهو البيت الذي كانت تسكنه**.
من رهبتنا لم نكن نعرف كيف نرفع المقاسات الخاصة بالقبة، كانت أصابعنا ترتجف، وأنفاسنا تتسارع. وبقينا 14 ليلة كاملة نعمل فيها من بعد صلاة العشاء الى وقت أذان الفجر الأول، لننجز مهمتنا**.
ظللنا نرفع المقاسات، ونحل أربطة السترة القديمة، نكنس وننظف ما علقبالمكان الطاهر من غبار وريش حمام، هذا الموقف يعود إلى عام 1971 ميلادية، وكانت الكسوة التي قمنا بتغييرها قديمة، كان عمرها 75عاما حسب التاريخ المنسوج عليها، ولم تستبدل طوال هذا الوقت**. 
ويمضي الشيخ الساحرتي في تفاصيل تلك الزيارة: كنت أول من دخل مع السيد حبيب من أعيان المدينة المنورة، وأسعد شيرة مدير الأوقاف في المدينة وقتها وحبيب مغربي من إدارة المصنع، وعبدالكريم فلمبان وناصر قاري،وعبدالرحيم بخاري وآخرين، كنا 13رجلا، لا أذكر معظمهم، فقد ذهبوا الى رحمةالله**.
كان يرافقنا كبير الأغوات وعدد من خدام الحجرة النبوية.. الهمس حديثنا،هذا إذا لم تكن الإشارة تغني عن الكلام. كنت ومازلت أعاني من ضعف شديد في الإبصار،وهذه النظارة لم تفارق عيني منذ تلك الأيام، لكنني كنت في الحجرة شخصا آخر.. كنت أشعر بذلك، وألمس الفرق* *أشياء غريبة حدثت لي* *ويقسم الشيخ الساحرتي قائلا: "كنت أدخل الخيط في ثقب الإبرة من غير نظارة، رغم الضوء الخافت الذي كنا نعمل فيه. كيف تفسر ذلك، وكيف تفسر أنني لم أشعر بحساسية في صدري كنت أعاني منها ومازلت، فأناأسعل بشدة مع أدنى غبار، لكنني يومها لم أتأثر بغبار الحجرة، ولا بالأتربة المتطايرة، كأن التراب لم يعد ترابا، وكأن الغبار أصبح دواءً لعلتي، كنت أشعر طوال تلك الليالي أنني شاب، وأن فتوة الصبا قد ردت اليّ**ل قد حدث معي شيء غريب آخر لم أفهم سره حتى اليوم، فبعد تجديد كسوة الحجرة يومها، كان علينا أن نخرج الستارة القديمة، حمل من حمل الستارة، وبقي حزامها المطرز بطول 36مترا، قلت لهم لفوه ثم أتركوه، تقدمت إليه، وحملته على ضعفي فوق كتفي هذا، خرجت به من الحجرة النبوية، لم أشعر بثقله أبدا، لكنهم بعد ذلك جاءوا برجال خمسة ليحملوه فلم يستطيعوا، وانخرط الشيخ في بكاء صامت، وأكمل بتأوه: سأل بعضهم عن الذي حمله وجاء به الى هنا، قلت مجيبا: أنا، لم يصدقوا.. قلت لهم اسألوا عبدالرحيم بخاري خطاط الكسوة الشهير**أجمل وصف للحجرة النبوي* *يقول الناقد والباحث في تاريخ المدينة المنورة محمد الدبيسي ل العربية نت: كثير من المؤرخين شغفوا بتاريخ المدينة المنورة والكتابة عنه، لقد أحصيت أكثر من 500 كتاب إضافة إلى الأبحاث العلمية التي نشرت فيدوريات، فمثلا أول كتاب عن تاريخ المدينة كان لابن زباة في القرن الثاني الهجري،بعد ذلك كتب مؤرخون آخرون مثل المراغي والسخاوي والسمهودي، الأخير له كتاب باسم (وفاء الوفاء في اخبار دار المصطفى) في القرن العاشر الهجري "عام 1325ه" والذي يحتوي على مجلدين، ويعتبر مرجعا في هذا الباب، لكن أجمل وصف وقفت عليه بخصوص الحجرةالنبوية وجدته في كتاب (مرآة الحرمين) للدكتور ابراهيم رفعت باشا الذي جاء من مصر وزار الحرمين ووصف الحجرة بأورع ما يمكن**. 
ويقول الدبيسي إن الحجرة تقع شرق المسجد النبوي الشريف، وكان بابها يفتح على الروضة الشريفة التي وصفها الرسول عليه السلام بأنها روضة من رياض الجنة، وهي حجرة السيدة عائشة بنت الصديق التي قبضت فيهاروحه فدفن بها، وكان قبره جنوب الحجرة، وكانت عائشة بعد وفاته تقيم في الجزءالشمالي منها، وكما يُذكر تاريخيا بأنه عليه السلام قد دفن ورأسه الشريف إلى الغرب ورجلاه إلى الشرق ووجهه الكريم إلى القبلة* *وعندما توفى الصديق دفن خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذراع، ورأسه مقابل كتفيه الشريفين، ولما توفي عمر بن الخطاب أذنت له عائشة بعد أن استأذنها قبل وفاته بأن يدفن إلى جوار صاحبيه داخل هذه الحجرة**و عن القبر الخالي في الحجرة النبوية يشير محمد الدبيسي إلى إن بعض العلماء يذكرون أن هذا القبر سيدفن فيه النبي عيسى عليه السلام. أما قصة تسمية الكوكب الدري الموجود في الحجر النبوية، فقد كان يوجد في الجدار القبلي من الحجرة تجاه الرأس الشريفة مسمار فضة، ويذكر رفعت ابراهيم باشا أنه ابدل بقطعة من الألماس كانت بحجم بيضة الحمام، وتحته قطعة أخرى أكبر منها، والقطعتان مشدودتان بالذهب والفضة، ومن ثم اطلق عليهما اسم "الكوكب الدري**".
ويطلق على الحجرة في بعض الكتب – والكلام للدبيسي – المقصورة الشريفة، ولها ستة أبواب، الباب الجنوبي ويسمى باب التوبة، وعليه صفيحة مكتوب عليها تاريخ صنعه 1026 ه، والباب الشمالي ويسمى باب التهجد، والبال الشرقي ويسمى باب فاطمة، والباب الغربي ويسمى باب النبي وبعض الناس يسمونه باب الوفود، وعلى يمين المثلث داخل المقصورة باب آخر، ثم باب سادس على يسارالمثلث في داخل المقصورة أيضا**.
ويضيف أن الملك عبدالعزيز آل سعود أعطى عناية كبيرة بالحجرة البنوية والقبة الخضراء، ووجه بالمحافظة على البناء العثماني لها، مع الترميم إذا احتاج الأمر لذلك، وكذلك بطلاء القبة كلما بهت لونها**.
ويقول إن عمربن عبدالعزيز بنى حول الحجرة سور من خمسة أضلاع خوفا من أن تشبه الكعبة فيصلىعليها. ويوضح أن كتاب مرآة الحرمين ذكر أن الخيزران أم هارون الرشيد هي أول من كسا الحجرة الشريفة بالدائر المخمس، ثم كساها ابن أبي الهجاء بالديباج الأبيض والحريرالأحمر وكتب عليه سورة يس، ثم كساها الخليفة الناصر بالديباج الأسود ثم صارت الكسوة ترسل من مصر كل ست سنوات من الديباج الأسود المرقوع بالحرير الأبيض وعليها طراز منسوج بالذهب والفضة**.
ويشير إلى أن تكاليف كسوة الحجرة النبوية عندما أصبحت تأتي من مصر، أوقفت على بيت مال المسلمين في مصر في عهد السلطان الصالح اسماعيل الناصر،وكانت تجدد كل خمس سنوات**.
ويقول إن كتاب "مرآة الحرمين" يؤكد أن الهدايا التي أهديت للمسجد النبوي والحجرة الشريفة في عهده عام 1325ه تقدر بسبعة ملايين من الجنيهات و620 قنديلا معلقة، ونجف من البلور، وأربع شجرات على أعمدة بلور مفرعاتب أغصان مائلة عليها تنانير صافية وضعت بالروضة الشريفة**.
وحول الحجرة الشريفة 106من القناديل كلها بالذهب المرصع بالألماس والياقوت وحول الحجرة كذلك معاليق من الجواهر الثمينة ومن اللؤلؤ الفاخر**.
وأهدى السلطان عبد المجيد الحجرة النبوية سنة 1274 ه شمعدانين مصنوعين من الذهب الخالص المرصع بالألماس الفاخر، وتم وضعهما بمقصورة الحجرة الشريفة أحدهما باتجاه الرأس الشريف والآخر بمحاذاة رجليه الكريمتين، كما جاء في كتاب مرآة الحرمين**.
ويؤكد الدبيسي أن الكتب التاريخية تشير إلى تعرض الحجرة النبوية للسلب والنهب عبر العصور المختلفة قبل الدولةالسعودية، وأن بعض الأشياء التي تعرض في بعض المتاحف التركية، أخذت في عهد الدولة العثمانية من مقتنيات الحجرة، التي يقال إنها كانت تضم الذهب والفضة**.
ويشير إلى أن ابراهيم رفعت باشا ذكر في كتابه أن الملك العادل نور الدين الشهيد أمر عام 557ه ببناء خندق صب فيه الرصاص حول الحجرة النبوية، عندما علم أن هناك من يحاول الوصول إلى جسد الرسول**.
ويقول إن الحجرة مرت بمراحل في بنائها، فقد كانت إبانالعهد الأول مبنية باللبن وجريد النخل على مساحة صغيرة ثم أبدل الجريد بالجدار في عهد عمر بن الخطاب ثم أعاد عمر بن عبد العزيز بناءها بأحجار سوداء**. 
قصة مزاد عن بيع غطاء لقبر النبي** الكاتبة حليمة مظفر كتبت تقريرا صحفيا نشرته في العام الماضي بجريدة (الشرق الاوسط) عن الحجرة النبوية. عن قصة هذا التقرير تقولل"العربية.نت": أحرص دوما على زيارة المدينة والمسجد النبوي بصفة خاصة، حيث أنظرهناك من بعيد إلى الحجرة النبوية، ولا استطيع أن أصف لك مشاعري حينئذ**.
وتضيف: نشرت التقرير في 29 رمضان، وذلك بعد أن قرأت اعلانا عن مزاد في احدى الجمعيات الخيرية يتضمن بيع غطاء لقبر الرسول، لفت نظري هذا الاعلان وذهبت إلى هذه الجمعية وعرفت من مسؤوليها إنه سيعرض للبيع بسبعة عشر مليون ريال، فنشرت الخبر الذي صدر على اثره توضيح من رئاسة الحرمين بأن مقتنيات الحجرة النبوية الشريفة محفوظة ومصانة فيخزائن رئاسة الحرمين الشريفين منذ دخول الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود ولم يفقد منها شيء منذ دخول الملك عبد العزيز إلى مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة**.
ذهبنا الى مقرالجمعية وصورنا ذلك الغطاء التي قالوا إنه لقبر الرسول، ولكنه اختفى بعد أن نشرت الخبر وأحدث ضجة كبيرة، ولما سألت مسؤول فيها فيما بعد أجاب أن ملكيته تعود لأتراك ولم يأت من تركيا، لكنني كما قلت كنت قد صورت ذلك الغطاء ولونه أخضر وهو نفسه الذي رأيت صورته في الكتيب الذي تسلمته حول المزاد، بالاضافة الى غطاء آخر لونه أحمرقالوا إنه لقبر أبي بكر الصديق**.
وتقول حليمة المظفر إن الدكتور عبد الرحمن الأنصاري عالم التاريخ والآثار ذكر لها في ثنايا تقريرها إنه خلال الفترة التي عاصرها في عهد الدولة السعودية لم يكن مسموحا لأحد بدخول الحجرة النبوية، لكنه عرف عن طريق كبار السن أنه قبل ذلك كان هناك من يدخل الحجرة وان اقتصر ذلك على الأطفال والآغاوات. وتضيف أنها سمعت من الدكتور الأنصاري إنه لم تكن هناك أغطية لقبر الرسول وصحابته خلال العهد السعودي إلا أنه لا يستبعد وجودها قبل هذا العهد لأنه لا يوجد دليل يثبت عدم وجودها خاصة في العهد العثماني**.
وأوضح لها أنه حينما كان طفلا في المدينة شاهدوا على جدار الحجرة الخارجية في فترة الخمسينات الهجرية ستائر مهلهلة وقديمة تم استبعادها وهذه الستائر خارج الحجرة أمر لا يستبعد معه وجود أغطية على القبور داخلها، وهناك صورة قديمة جدا تم تداولها مسبقا لقبر الرسول عليه السلام وعليه غطاء**الحجرة تجدد بناؤها أكثر من مرة* *وقد ذكر الأديب المصري الراحل محمد حسين هيكل في كتابه ( في منزل الوحي) عام 1947م عن رحلة الحج التي قصد بهاالأراضي المقدسة، ان الحجرة النبوية ظلت كما هي حتى زمن بني أمية، حين أمر الوليد بن عبد الملك واليه علي المدينة المنورة عمر بن عبد العزيز أن يضم حجرات أزواج النبي رضي الله عنهن* *وبنى عمر بن عبد العزيز الحجرة سنة ثمان وثمانين وقيل سنةإحدى وتسعين للهجرة، وبالتالي فقد ظلت ثمانية وسبعين أو ثمانين سنة بعد وفاة الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم في مثل بساطتها حين وفاته**.
ويقول محمد حسين هيكل إن الحجرةقد تجدد بناؤها بعد ذلك اكثر من مرة، فقد شب حريق في القرن السابع الهجري وامتد إلي الحجرة ولكنها لم تحرق، كما امتد إلي المسجد كله، و تعرضت لحريق آخر علي اثرالصاعقة التي نزلت في أواخر القرن التاسع الهجري**.
وقد بنيت أول قبة في المسجدالنبوي فوق الحجرة النبوية في القرن السابع الهجري، بأمر السلطان المملوكي المنصور قلاوون الصالحي سنة 678 ه وهي التي عرفت مؤخراً بالقبة الخضراء، وكانت مربعة من أسفلها مثمنة من أعلاها، مصنوعة من أخشاب أقيمت على رؤوس السواري المحيطة بالحجرة الشريفة، مكسوة بألواح الرصاص، منعاً لتسرب مياه الأمطار**وفي عام 881 ه وبعدالانتهاء من بعض الترميمات في المسجد قرر السلطان قايتباي إبدال السقف الخشبي للحجرة بقبة لطيفة، فرفعوا السقف الخشبي، ثم عقدوا قبواً على نحو ثلث الحجرة ممايلي المشرق والأرجل الشريفة، ليتأتى لهم تربيع محل القبة المتخذة على بقية الحجرة من الغرب، ثم عقدوا القبة على جهة الرؤوس الشريفة بأحجار منحوتة من الحجر الأسودوالأبيض، ونصبوا بأعلاها هلالاً من نحاس، وبيضوها من الخارج بالجص، فجاءت جميلة بديعة**.
وقد سلمت هذه القبة من الحريق الذي شب بالمسجد سنة 886 ه، بينما احترقت القبة التي فوقها، فأعاد السلطان قايتباي عام 892 ه بناءها بالآجر، وأسس لها دعائم عظيمة بأرض المسجد، ثم ظهرت بعض الشقوق في أعاليها، فرممت وأصبحت في غاية الإحكام**.
ثم عمل قبة على المحراب العثماني، وغطى السقف بين القبة الخضراء والحائط الجنوبي بقبة كبيرة حولها ثلاث قباب، كما أقام قبتين أمام باب السلام من الداخل، وقد كسيت هذه القباب بالرخام الأبيض والأسود، وزخرفت بزخارف بديعة* *وفي سنة 1119 ه أضاف السلطان محمود الأول رواقاً في جهة القبلة، وسقّف ما يليه بعدد من القباب. وفي عام 1228ه جدد السلطان محمود الثاني العثماني قبة الحجرة النبوية ، ثم دهنها باللون الأخضر، فاشتهرت بالقبة الخضراء، وكانت قبل ذلك تعرف بالبيضاء والزرقاء، وكان بعضهم يطلق عليها: الفيحاء*
*------------
**هل نقوم ياشيخنا الفاضل بنشر هذه المنشورة ليتعرف المسلمين على جزء من تاريخهم الضائع؟؟**وجزاكم الله خير

**الجواب**:
**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته** 
وجزاك الله خيراً** . 

ما شاء الله ! صارتْ العربية واعِظًا** ! 
**وهذا على نَمَط :*
*صار فرعون واعِظا*

*الناس اليوم في كثير من أقطار المسلمين افْتَتَنُوا** بقُبُور يُجهل أصحابها ، بل بعضها لأناس مِن أشدّ الناس كُفْرا .. ومع ذلك يَدّعُون لهم الولاية ، فكيف بِقبور الصالحين ؟** 
لا شك أن الفِتنة أشدّ** .
فكيف بِقبر أشرف الْخَلَق صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*
*ومما يُشاهَد عِند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التوجّه إليه بالدعاء وطَلب شِفاء المرضى ، وقضاء الحاجات .. إلى غير ذلك مما عَصَوا فيه أبا القاسِم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الذي نَهى عن اتِّخاذ القبور مساجد** .

روى ابن أبي شيبة من طريق علي بن عمر عن أبيه عن علي بن حسين أنه رأى رجلا يجيء إلى فُرْجَة كانت عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيدخل فيها فيدعو ، فَدَعَاه ، فقال : ألا أُحَدِّثُك بحديث سمعته من أبي عن جدي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : لا تتخذوا قبري عيدا ، ولا بيوتكم قبورا ، وصَلُّوا عَليّ فإن صلاتكم تبلغني حيث ما كنتم** .

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : وهذا أفضل التابعين من أهل بيته علي بن الحسين رضي الله عنهما نَهَى ذلك الرجل أن يَتَحَرّى الدعاء عند قبره ، واستدل بالحديث وهو الذي رواه وسَمِعَه من أبيه الحسين عن جده علي رضي الله عنه - وهو أعلم بمعناه من هؤلاء الضُّلاّل - وكذلك ابن عمه الحسن بن الحسن - شيخ أهل بيته - كَرِهّ أن يَقْصد الرجل القبر إذا لم يكن يريد المسجد ، ورأى أن ذلك من اتخاذه عيدا** . 
قال شيخنا [ يعني ابن تيمية ] : فانظر هذه السنة كيف مَخْرَجها من أهل المدينة ، وأهل البيت الذين لهم من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قُرْب النسب وقُرْب الدار ؛ لأنهم إلى ذلك أحوج من غيرهم ، فكانوا له أضبط . اه** . 

فنَشْر مثل هذا الذي تُروِّج له العربية – ومن على شاكلتها – هو من باب فتن الناس** .

ومثل هذه المعلومات لا يُراد بِنشرها نشر الدِّين ، وإنما نشر ما يُخِلّ بالدِّين ، مِن تعظيم القبور ، واتِّخاذها مساجد** .

والله تعالى أعلم** .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حقيقة الصورة المزعومة لقبر الرسول صلى الله عليه* *وسلم
*
*قبل أن نبدأ هذه هي الصورة*



*
*
*إنتشرت هذه الصورة في الأنترنت ... وعبر المجموعات البريدية .. تحت مسمى قبر الرسول ...
ولكن في الحقيقه هذا ليس قبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ...
فالرسول عليه السلام لم يوضع في تابوت بل دفن في لحد تحت الأرض في غرفة عائشة رضي الله عنها في المسجد النبوي ...
ثانيا : قبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. قد صب عليه الرصاص في زمن نور الدين زنكي ...
ولايمكن أن يفتح عنه أو تؤخذ له صورة ..
ثالثا : من زار المسجد النبوي يعرف أن هذه الصورة لاتمت له بصله ... فجدران المسجد النبوي يغلب عليها الون الأخضر .
وقد وضع على قبر الرسول عليه السلام ... حاجز خشبي .. بالونين الأخضر والذهبي ..
ولايمكن النظر له إلا من خلال ثقوب في ذلك الحاجز ..
هذا القبر هو لأحد علماء الشيعة ... ولكن بعض ضعفاء النفوس نشرها على أنها صورة لقبر الرسول .. والله المستعان  .*

*لكل من يهمه الأمر 
لاتتردد في نشر هذه الصورة مع التوضيح ... لكل من تعرفه ...**ولعلالكثيرين منكم قد رآها وشاهدها في مكان ما**وقد قام الكثيرون في بلاد المسلمينبتعليقها في منازلهم ومجالسهم للتبرك بها ( والعياذ بالله**(
وقد انتشرت هذهالصورة منذ فترة طويلة في الإنترنت بشكل كبير**وحقيقة الأمر أن هذه الصورة ليستلقبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ويخشى على من يزعم ذلك من الكذب والبهتان العظيم** .

ما هي حقيقة الصورة ..؟؟**هذه الصورة هيلقبر) جلال الدين الرومي (وهو أحد الصوفيين المشهورين ،قد أنشأ الطريقة المولوية في تركيا** .
وقد توفي "جلال الدين الرومي" في ( 5 منجمادى الآخرة 672 ه ) الموافق ( 17 من ديسمبر 1273م ) عن عمر بلغ نحو سبعينعامًا**ودُفن في ضريحه المعروف في"قونية"في تلك التكيةالتي أنشأها لتكون بيتًا للصوفية، والتي تُعد من أنفس العمائر وأكثرها زخرفهوثرياتها الثمينة**.

وقد كتب على القبر بيت من الشعر يخاطب به جلال الدينالرومي زائره قائلا** :- 
يا من تبحث عن مرقدنا بعد شدِّ الرحال .... قبرنا يا هذا في صدور العارفين من الرجال* *وحتى تكتمل الصورة* *هذه بعضالصور لذات القبر من زوايا أخرى*

*Click this bar to view the full image.

Click this bar to view the full image.

*
**

*هل هذه صورة قبر الرسول*
*السؤال**:**انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة في المنتديات وعلى البريد الإلكتروني صورة مزعومة لقبر الرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأغضبني جداً ما رأيت، وأخذت أبحث في الإنترنت لموقع معروف لكي أرد عليهم بطريقة صحيحة، وعند بحثي فوجئت بالكثير من المنتديات التي طرحت الصورة والأعضاء يصدقون أنها صحيحة، ومنهم من قال:إنه أول مرة يراها، وأنا أعلم أنها ليست لقبر الرسول -عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام- فما حكمكم على ذلك؟* *الجواب**:**الحمد لله، والصلاةوالسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، وبعد**:
فإن هذه الصورة –المزعومة لقبرالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- لا صلة لها بالواقع، وكذبها واضح للعيان يراه كل من قامبزيارة لمسجد رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بالمدينة النبوية؛ فقد دُفِن رسولالله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ثم أبو بكر الصديق، ثم الفاروق عمر –رضي الله عنهماوأرضاهما- في حجرة أم المؤمنين عائشة –رضي الله عنها**-. 
وبيت عائشة –رضي اللهعنها- كانت مساحته من الحجرة إلى الباب نحواً من ستة أذرع أو سبعة، وعرضه بينالثمانية والتسعة، وارتفاع سقفه بقدر قامة الإنسان، وكان بابه جهة المسجد، أي غربيالحجرة**.
وروي أن هذا البيت الذي فيه القبور الشريفة مربع مبني بحجارة سُودٍوقَصَّةٍ (أي جص)، الذي يلي القبلة منه أطول، والشرقي والغربي سواء، والشماليأنقصها ، وله باب في جهته الشمالية، وهو مسدود بحجارة سود وقصة**.
ثم بنى عمر بنعبد العزيز –رحمه الله- سنة ست وثمانين جداراً مُخَمَّساً حول الحجرة، الضلعالشمالي منه على شكل مثلث، وأحاط الحجرة به، ولم يجعل له باباً حماية للقبر النبويالشريف**.
وصفة القبور الشريفة داخل الحجرة: قبر النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمامها إلى القبلة مُقدَّماً، ثم قبر أبي بكر حِذَاءَ منكبي رسول الله –صلى اللهعليه وسلم- ثم قبر عمر –رضي الله عنه- حذاء منكبي أبي بكر –رضي الله عنه**-.
وكانتمُسَنَّمةً، أي مرتفعة عن الأرض بمقدار شبر (فقط)، مبطوحة ببطحاء العَرْصَةالحمراء، أي مفروشة بحصى من بطحاء (العَرْصَة) وهي المكان الذي يقع غربيَّ واديالعقيق في سفوح "جَمَّاءِ أُمِّ خالد" الشمالية، حيث تقع اليوم "الجامعةالإسلامية"، وكانت بطحاؤها نظيفة حمراء**.
وورد أنهم غسلوا ما جلبوه منها قبل أنيفرشوه على القبور الثلاثة الشريفة [انتهى ملخصاً من وفاء الوفاللسمهودي[.**المجيب د. عبد العزيز بن عبد الفتاح القارئ**عميد كلية القرآنفي الجامعة الإسلامية*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الآثار النبوية المزعومة*

*صورة لآثار قدم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم**السؤال* *:**أرجو من فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم التعقيب على هذه الصورة حيث انها من على شبكة الانترنت فهل هى صحيحة؟؟؟*
*وهى توجد فى متحف بتركيا** 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
**
*الجواب* *:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *وبارك الله فيك** كنت عقبت منذ أكثر من سنة - تقريبا - حول بعض الصور* *فقد انتشرت بعض الصور ، ويزعم ناشروها أنها لبيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** .

ولا صحة لما يُزعم أنه صور بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** .

لاصحة لما ذُكر لأسباب منها** : 

أولاً :* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قيل له في حجة الوداع : يا رسول الله أتنزل في دارك بمكة ؟فقال : وهل ترك لنا عقيل من رباع أو دور . متفق عليه* *وفي رواية للبخاري أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : وهل ترك لنا عقيل منزلا** . 
ومعنى هذا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تبقَ له دار قبل فتح مكة وقبل حجة الوداع ، فكيف بعد فتح مكة ؟ فكيف تبقى إلى الآن ؟؟؟
**ثانياً :* *وجود المحراب في المصلى** والمحراب لم يكن موجودا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** . 

ثالثاً :* *أين السند الصحيح على أن هذا هو بيته صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**فما يُزعم أنه بيته أو شعره أو سيفه كل هذا بحاجة إلى إثباته عن طريق الأسانيد الصحيحة ، وإلا لقال من شاء ما شاء** .
فمن الذي يُثبت أن هذا مكان ميلاد فاطمة رضي الله عنها ؟**وأن هذه غرفة خديجة رضي الله عنها ؟**وما أشبه ذلك** .

رابعاً :* *أنه لو وجد وكان صحيحا لاتخذه دراويش الصوفية معبدا ولاشتهر بين الناس** كما يفعلون عند مكتبة مكة ( شرق الحرم )يزعمون أن مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان فيها، فهم يأتونها ويتبركون بها** !! 
بل كانوا يتبرّكون بمكان في المدينة النبوية يُسمّونه ( مبرك الناقة ) وكانوايأتونه ويتبركون به ، وربما أخذوا من تربة ذلك المكان بقصد الاستشفاء** !! 
وهؤلاءلا يفقهون** ! 
ألم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الناقة : دعوها فإنها مأمورة** . 
حتى بركت في مكان المسجد** . 

خامساً :* *عدم اهتمام الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بحفظ مثل هذه الآثار ، بل عدم التفاتهم إليها** .
فقد بلغ عمر بن الخطاب أن أناسا يأتون الشجرة التي بويع تحتها ، فأمر بها فقُطعت . رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف** .

وهذا يدل على أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لم يكونوا يهتمون بآثار قدم أو منزل أو مبرك ناقة ونحو ذلك** .

ومثل ذلك يُقال** عما يُزعم أنه شعرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو موطئ قدمه أووجود سيفه أو ما يُزعم أنه الصخرة التي صعد عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد لما أُصيب** .
حتى زعم بعضهم أن حجرا بقرب جبل أُحد هو مكان ( طاقية ) الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم**!!

وأين إثبات هذا بالأسانيد الصحيحة ؟؟؟**وفي زمان الخليفة المهدي جاءه رجل وفي يده نعل ملفوف في منديل ، فقال** : 
يا أمير المؤمنين ، هذه نعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أهديتها لك** .
فقال : هاتها** .
فدفعهاالرجل إليه ، فقبّل باطنها وظاهرها ووضعها على عينيه وأمر للرجل بعشرة آلاف درهم ،فلما أخذها وانصرف قال المهدي لجلسائه** :
أترون أني لم أعلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرها فضلا علن أن يكون لبسها** ! 
ولو كذّبناه لقال للناس** : 
أتيت أمير المؤمنين بنعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فردّها عليّ ، وكان منيُ صدّقه أكثر ممن يدفع خبره ، إذ كان من شأن العامة ميلها إلى أشكالها !ّ والنصرة للضعيف على القوي وإن كان ظالما ! فاشترينا لسانه وقبلنا هديته وصدّقناه** !
ورأينا الذي فعلناه أنجح وأرجح** .

فإذا كان هذا في ذلك الزمان ، ولم يلتفتوا إلى مثل هذه الأشياء ، لعلمهم أن الكذب فيها أكثر من الصدق ! فما بالكم بلأزمنة المتأخرة ؟**!
والله أعلم** .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

** 

*الآثار النبوية* 
*السؤال* *:**أثناء زيارتي لتركيا رأيت في متحف ( طوب قابي سراي ( في اسطنبول قاعة للأمانات المقدسة ، تضم آثاراً نبوية؛ شعرات للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورسالته للمقوقس ، وبردته، وأشياء أخرى، ولم ألاحظ ما يدل على ثبوت ذلك تاريخياً** .
فما حقيقة هذه الآثار ، و هل يصح أنها نبوية؟
**الجواب** :**ليس هنالك ما يدل على ثبوت صحة نسبة هذه الآثار ونحوها إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم** .
قال صاحب كتاب ( الآثار النبوية) المحقق أحمد تيمور باشا ص 78بعد أن سرد الآثار المنسوبة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقسطنطينية (اسطنبول) : ( لا يخفى أن بعض هذه الآثار محتمل الصحة ، غير أنا لم نر أحداً من الثقات ذكرهابإثبات أو نفي ، فالله سبحانه أعلم بها، وبعضها لا يسعنا أن نكتم ما يخامر النفسفيها من الريب ويتنازعها من الشكوك ) الخ**.
ولا شك في مشروعية التبرك بآثار نبينامحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته وبعد وفاته، ولكن الشأن في حقيقة وجود شيء منآثار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في العصر الحاضر** .
وإن مما يضعف هذه الحقيقة ماجاء في صحيح البخاري(3/186) عن عمرو بن الحارث رضي الله عنه أنه قال : ( ما تركرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند موته درهماً ولا ديناراً، ولا عبداً ولا أمة، ولاشيئاً إلا بغلته البيضاء، وسلاحه، وأرضاً جعلها صدقة) فهذا يدل على قلّة ما خلَّفه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته من أدواته الخاصة** .
وأيضاً فقد ثبت فقدانالكثير من آثار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على مدى الأيام والقرون؛ بسبب الضياع، أوالحروب، والفتن ونحو ذلك** .

ومن الأمثلة على ذلك فقدان البردة في آخر الدولةالعباسية، حيث أحرقها التتار عند غزوهم لبغداد سنة 656ه ، وذهاب نعلين ينسبان إلىالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في فتنة تيمورلنك بدمشق سنة 803ه** .
ويلاحظ كثرةادعاء وجود وامتلاك شعرات منسوبة إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في كثير من البلدانالإسلامية في العصور المتأخرة، حتى قيل إن في القسطنطينية وحدها ثلاثاً وأربعينشعرة سنة 1327ه ، ثم أهدي منها خمس وعشرون، وبقي ثماني عشرة**.
ولذا قال مؤلفكتاب (الآثار النبوية) ص82 بعد أن ذكر أخبار التبرك بشعرات الرسول صلى الله عليهوسلم من قبل أصحابه رضي الله عنهم : (فما صح من الشعرات التي تداولها الناس بعدبذلك فإنما وصل إليهم مما قُسم بين الأصحاب رضي الله عنهم ، غير أن الصعوبة فيمعرفة صحيحها من زائفها* *)**.
ومن خلال ما تقدم فإن ما يُدّعى الآن من وجود بعضالآثار النبوية في تركيا أو غيرها سواءً عند بعض الجهات، أو عند بعض الأشخاص موضعشك ، يحتاج في إثبات صحة نسبته إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى برهان قاطع، يزيلالشك الوارد ، ولكن أين ذلك ؟ ولاسيما مع مرور أكثر من أربعة عشر قرناً من الزمانعلى وجود تلك الآثار النبوية، ومع إمكان الكذب في ادعاء نسبتها إلى الرسول صلى اللهعليه وسلم للحصول على بعض الأغراض ، كما وُضعت الأحاديث ونسبت إليه صلى الله عليهوسلم كذباً وزوراً** .
وعلى أي حال فإن التبرك الأسمى والأعلى بالرسول -صلى اللهعليه وسلم- هو اتباع ما أثر عنه من قول أو فعل ، والإقتداء به ، والسير على منهاجهظاهراً وباطناً** . 

المجيب د. ناصر بن عبد الرحمن الجديع**عضو هيئةالتدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية* 
  **

*السؤال:* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*
*هل صحيح أنه يوجد بعض الآثار من شعر رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أو بردته في بعض المتاحف؟ وهل إن وجدت يجوز التبرك بها؟ أو التبرك ببعض تراب من حول قبر الرسول- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ؟أفيدونا -وجزاكم الله خيراً-.*
 *الجواب:* * 
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:*
*لا يوجد شيء من آثار النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- وكل من يدعي شيئاً من ذلك فهو كاذب يريد أن يخدع أتباعه، وآثاره – صلى الله عليه وسلم- التي مست جسده الشريف يجوز التبرك بها، ولكنها لا توجد اليوم، أما تراب قبره فلا يجوز أخذ شيء منه، ولو جاز وأخذ منه كل مسلم أو عشر المسلمين لانكشف القبر وظهر جسده الشريف – صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهذا إيذاء له – صلى الله عليه وسلم- وليس تبركاً. والله الموفق.*

*المجيب  د. أحمد بن سعد بن حمدان الغامدي * 
*عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى*  
**
**

*حول سيف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " البتار " وآثاره في المتاحف* 
*السؤال:*

*لقد شاهدت صوراً لسيف يسمى " البتَّار " ، ويقال إنه كان للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإنه منقوش عليه أسماء الأنبياء ، وصورة للنبي داود عليه السلام وهو يقطع رأس جالوت ، وقد شاهدت هذه الصور* *
وسؤالي هو : 

إذا علمنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حرَّم صور الأشخاص والحيوانات ، فكيف يمتلك سيفاً عليه صور ؟.*

*الجواب:* 
*الحمد لله 

أولاً : 

ورد في كتب السيرة أنه كان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدة أسياف ، وقد ذكر بعض العلماء أنها تسعة أسياف ، وليس يثبت من ذلك في السنة الصحيحة إلا واحد فقط ! . 

قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - : 

كان له – صلى الله عليه وسلم - تسعة أسياف : 

" مأثور " ، وهو أول سيف ملكه ، ورثه من أبيه ، و " العضب " و " ذو الفقار " - بكسر الفاء وبفتح الفاء - وكان لا يكاد يفارقه ، وكانت قائمته ، وقبيعته ، وحلقته ، وذؤابته ، وبكراته ، ونعله من فضة ، و " القلعي " ، و " البتار " ، و " الحتف " ، و " الرسوب " ، و " المخذم " ، و " القضيب " ، وكان نعل سيفه فضة ، وما بين حلق فضة . 

وكان سيفه " ذو الفقار " تنفله يوم بدر ، وهو الذي أُري فيها الرؤيا . 

ودخل يوم الفتح مكة وعلى سيفه ذهب وفضة [ ضعفه الألباني في مختصر الشمائل (87) ] 

" زاد المعاد " ( 1 / 130 ) . وانظر : التراتيب الإدارية ، للكتاني (1/343) . 

ومما ثبت من ذلك في السنَّة الصحيحة " ذو الفقار " : 

عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَنَفَّلَ سَيْفَهُ ذَا الْفَقَارِ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ وَهُوَ الَّذِي رَأَى فِيهِ الرُّؤْيَا يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ . 

رواه الترمذي ( 1561 ) وابن ماجه ( 2808 ) وحسنه الألباني في " صحيح ابن ماجه " . 

وقوله : ( تنفل سيفه ) أي : أخذه زيادة عن السهم . 

ورواه أحمد ( 2441 ) – وحسنه الأرناؤط - بأتم من هذا ، وفيه بيان الرؤيا : 

عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ : تَنَفَّلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَيْفَهُ ذَا الْفَقَارِ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي رَأَى فِيهِ الرُّؤْيَا يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ فَقَالَ : ( رَأَيْتُ فِي سَيْفِي ذِي الْفَقَارِ فَلًّا فَأَوَّلْتُهُ فَلا يَكُونُ فِيكُمْ ، وَرَأَيْتُ أَنِّي مُرْدِفٌ كَبْشًا فَأَوَّلْتُهُ كَبْشَ الْكَتِيبَةِ ، وَرَأَيْتُ أَنِّي فِي دِرْعٍ حَصِينَةٍ فَأَوَّلْتُهَا الْمَدِينَةَ ، وَرَأَيْتُ بَقَرًا تُذْبَحُ فَبَقَرٌ وَاللَّهِ خَيْرٌ فَبَقَرٌ وَاللَّهِ خَيْرٌ ) فَكَانَ الَّذِي قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

وسمِّي سيف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ذا الفقار " لأنه كانت فيه حفر صغار حسان ، ويقال للحفرة فقرة ، وهو أشهر سيوفه . 

وأما سيفه " البتَّار " فقد جاء ذِكره عند ابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 1 / 486 ) لكنه مرسل – وهو من أقسام الضعيف - ، وفي سنده الواقدي ، وأحاديث غير صحيحة . 

قال الحافظ العراقي – رحمه الله - : 

ولابن سعد في " الطبقات " من رواية مروان بن أبي سعيد ابن المعلى مرسلاً قال : أصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من سلاح بني قينقاع ثلاثة أسياف : سيف " قلعي " ، وسيف يدعى " بتَّارا " ، وسيف يدعى " الحتف " ، وكان عنده بعد ذلك " المخذم " ، و " رسوب " ، أصابهما من الفلْس . 

وفي سنده الواقدي . 

" تخريج أحاديث الإحياء " ( 2471 ) . 

و" القلعي " نسبة إلى " مرج القلعة " موضع بالبادية . 

وإذا كان لم يثبت في السنَّة الصحيحة وجود سيف بهذا الاسم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فكيف نصدق وجوده على تلك الصورة التي ينشرها من يزعم أنها صورة سيف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! . 

ثانياً : 

قد ورد في السنة الصحيحة وصف سيف النبي صلى الله عليه " ذو الفقار " ، وليس فيه أنه يحوي صوراً لأحدٍ ، وكيف يمكن أن يقتني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيفاً كهذا ، وهو الذي نهى عن الصور وأمر بطمسها ؟! . 

وعندما فتح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة لم يدخل الكعبة إلا بعد أن أمر بطمس ما كان فيها من صور . 

عَنْ جَابِرٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَمَرَ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ زَمَنَ الْفَتْحِ وَهُوَ بِالْبَطْحَاءِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ الْكَعْبَةَ فَيَمْحُوَ كُلَّ صُورَةٍ فِيهَا ، فَلَمْ يَدْخُلْهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى مُحِيَتْ كُلَّ صُورَةٍ فِيهَا . 

رواه أبو داود ( 4156 ) وصححه الألباني في " صحيح أبي داود " . 

وقد ثبت في السنَّة أن مقبض سيفه " ذو الفقار " كان من فضة . 

عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلٍ قَالَ : كَانَتْ قَبِيعَةُ سَيْفِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ . 

رواه النسائي ( 5373 ) وصححه الألباني في " صحيح النسائي " . 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - : 

والسيف يباح تحليته بيسير الفضة فإن سيف النبي كان فيه فضة . 

" مجموع الفتاوى " ( 25 / 64 ) . 

ثالثاً : 

يردُّ على ما ورد في الموقع – من وجه آخر - من زعمهم أن هذا سيف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لا يثبت بقاء شيء من آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على وجه اليقين ، فقد زُعم وجود نعل وشعر وثياب وأحجار تخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مواطن كثيرة في العالم ، وكل دولة تزعم أنها المحقة وغيرها ليس محقّاً ، وثبت في القديم والحديث زيف ادعاءات كثيرين بنسبة ما يملكونه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لما في ذلك من التكسب من أموال الناس . 

وقد ذكر ابن طولون في كتابه " مفاكهة الخلان في حوادث الزمان " في حوادث سنة تسع عشرة وتسعمائة أن بعضهم زعم أنه يملك قدحاً وبعض عكاز للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأنه " تبيَّن أنهما ليسا من الأثر النبوي ، وإنما هما من أثر الليث بن سعد " !! 

وقد حافظ بعض الخلفاء والكبراء على بعض آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكن ذهب كثير منها في الفتن التي تعاقبت على دولة الإسلام . 

ومن ذلك : إحراق التتار عند غزوهم بغداد ( سنة 656 ه ) بردة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفي فتنة تيمورلنك في دمسق ( سنة 803 ه ) ذهب نعلان ينسبان إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

ولذا شكك الأئمة بثبوت شيء من آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم باقٍ إلى الآن ، بل إن منهم من جزم بعدم ثبوته . 

1. قال ابن كثير – رحمه الله – وهو يتحدث عن أثواب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 

قلت : وهذه الأثواب الثلاثة لا يدرى ما كان من أمرها بعد هذا . 

" البداية والنهاية " ( 6 / 10 ) ، و" السيرة النبوية " ( 4 / 713 ) . 

2. وقال السيوطي – رحمه الله - : 

وقد كانت هذه البردة عند الخلفاء يتوارثونها ويطرحونها على أكتافهم في المواكب جلوساً وركوباً ، وكانت على المقتدر حين قتل وتلوثت بالدم ، وأظن أنها فقدت في فتنة التتار ، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . 

" تاريخ الخلفاء " ( ص 14 ) . 

3. ويقول العلامة أحمد تيمور باشا - بعد أن سرد الآثار المنسوبة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقسطنطينية في ( إسطنبول ) : 

لا يخفى أن بعض هذه الآثار محتمل الصحة ؛ غير أنّا لم نرَ أحداً من الثقات ذكرها بإثبات أو نفي ، فالله سبحانه أعلم بها ، وبعضها لا يسعنا أن نكتم ما يخامر النفس فيها من الريب ويتنازعها في الشكوك . 

" الآثار النبوية " ( ص 78 ) . 

وقال في ( ص 82 ) - بعد أن ذكر أخبار التبرك بشعرات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من قبل أصحابه رضي الله عنهم - : 

فما صح من الشعرات التي تداولها الناس بعد بذلك : فإنما وصل إليهم مما قُسم بين الأصحاب رضي الله عنهم ، غير أن الصعوبة في معرفة صحيحها من زائفها . انتهى 

4. وقال الشيخ الألباني – رحمه الله - : 

هذا ولا بد من الإشارة إلى أننا نؤمن بجواز التبرك بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا ننكره ، خلافاً لما يوهمه صنيع خصومنا ، ولكن لهذا التبرك شروطاً ، منها : 

الإيمان الشرعي المقبول عند الله ، فمن لم يكن مسلماً صادق الإسلام : فلن يحقق الله له أي خير بتبركه هذا . 

كما يشترط للراغب في التبرك أن يكون حاصلاً على أثر من آثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم ويستعمله . 

ونحن نعلم أن آثاره من ثياب ، أو شعر ، أو فضلات : قد فقدت ، وليس بإمكان أحد إثبات وجود شيء منها على وجه القطع واليقين . 

" التوسل " ( 1 / 145 ) . 

5. وقال الشيخ صالح الفوزان – حفظه الله – في مقال " تعقيب على ملاحظات الشيخ محمد المجذوب بن مصطفى - : 

وأما ما انفصل من جسده صلى الله عليه وسلم أو لامسه : فهذا يُتَبَرَّك إذا وُجد وتحقق في حال حياته وبعد موته إذا بقي ، لكن الأغلب أن لا يبقى بعد موته ، وما يدَّعيه الآن بعض الخرافيين من وجود شيء من شعره أو غير ذلك : فهي دعوى باطلة لا دليل عليها ... . 

لا وجود لهذه الآثار الآن ؛ لتطاول الزمن الذي تبلى معه هذه الآثار وتزول ؛ ولعدم الدليل على ما يُدَّعى بقاؤه منها بالفعل . 

" البيان لأخطاء بعض الكتَّاب " ( ص 154 ) . 

6. وتحت عنوان " هل يوجد شيء من آثار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في العصر الحاضر " بيَّن الدكتور ناصر بن عبد الرحمن الجديع في " التبرك ، أنواعه وأحكامه " - ( ص 256 - 260 ) - أنه يشك في ثبوت نسبة ما يوجد الآن من هذه الآثار إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبيَّن فقدان الكثير من آثار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على مدى القرون والأيام بسبب الضياع ، أو الحروب والفتن . انتهى 

والله أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
* 
** 
 *التبرك بآثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته* 
 *السؤال:*

*ماحكم التبرك ببعض الأثار المنسوبة للنبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ كالشعر والسيف وغيرها؟

**الإجابة:*

*ما سأل عنه السائل يحتاج إلى تفصيل، فنقول:

أولاً: أغلب ما يذكر ويحفظ في بعض المتاحف وغيره مما ينسب إلى رسول الله من سيف أو عصا أو غير ذلك فكلام كثير من المحققين والمؤرخين وغيرهم أنه لا أصل له، وليس عليه أي دليل، ومن ثم فينبغي للإنسان أن يحذر من تصديق مثل هذه الأشياء فضلاً عن التبرك بها مع عدم ثبوتها.

ثانياً: ثبت أن النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ قد ترك بعض الآثار التي كان يُتبرك بها؛ لأنه كان _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ في زمنه مباركاً في جسمه؛ فكانوا يتبركون بجسمه وبثوبه وبشعره وبأظفاره، وهذا خاص به عليه الصلاة والسلام لا يتعدى إلى غيره لكن بعض هذه الأشياء التي بقيت منه من ثوب أو شعر ربما بقيت بعد عهده زماناً لكن الثابت أو المشهور أنها اندثرت ولم يبقَ منها شيء.

ثالثاً: إذا زُعم في مكان ما أن هذه الشعرة أو نحو ذلك من شعرات الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_، وليس لدينا دليل صحيح على أنها باقية منه _صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم_، وعلى العموم فيجب على المسلم أن يكون حذراً في مثل هذه الأشياء المدعاة، مثل أن يقال: هذا قبر النبي فلان وهذا قبر النبي فلان، فمن المعلوم أنه ليس هناك مكان يعلم أنه قبر أحد من الأنبياء إلا قبر النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ بالمدينة النبوية وما عداه مشكوك فيه حتى ما يذكر من قبر إبراهيم الخليل في فلسطين يعني يقال لكن الله أعلم بحقيقة ذلك فقبور الأنبياء _عليهم السلام_ كلها ليست معروفة إلا قبر النبي محمد _عليه الصلاة والسلام_، ومع ذلك فلا يجوز التعلق بالقبور ولا بتلك الآثار ولا التمسح بها، وإنما ذلك خاص به _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ في حياته، وما انفصل منه من ثوب وشعر في حياته وبعد مماته فقط وإذا كان كذلك فنقتصر على ما ورد به النص، أما كون هذه الآثار باقية من عهد الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ فليس هناك دليل صحيح متواتر يدل على ذلك، والله أعلم.

 الشيخ د. عبد الرحمن المحمود 
* 
**  
*التبرك بماء قيل إنه فيه شعرة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*السؤال:*

*لقد حضرت محاضرة في الأردن و قد كان الموضوع عن المسجد الأقصى و نصرة الدين و قد كانت المحاضِرة قد أحضرت لنا ماء مغموس بشعرة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , وهذه الشعرة موجودة في مسجد الجزار في عكا في فلسطين.وقد وضع الماء داخل قارورة ثم خلطوها بخزان الماء حتى يستفيد منه أكبر عدد من النسوة و قد أخذت الماء مثلهن ..والسؤال هل يجوز التبرك بهذا الماء بهدف الشفاء وأخذ البركة أفتونا جزاك الله كل خير مع العلم أن الماء ما زال عندي ولم أستخدمه بعد.


**الجواب:*
*الحمد لله
اتفق العلماء على جواز التبرك بآثار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، من شعر وعرق وغيره ؛ لقيام الأدلة على ذلك ، فَعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ لَمَّا رَمَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْجَمْرَةَ وَنَحَرَ نُسُكَهُ وَحَلَقَ نَاوَلَ الْحَالِقَ شِقَّهُ الْأَيْمَنَ فَحَلَقَهُ ثُمَّ دَعَا أَبَا طَلْحَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ فَأَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ ثُمَّ نَاوَلَهُ الشِّقَّ الْأَيْسَرَ فَقَالَ احْلِقْ فَحَلَقَهُ فَأَعْطَاهُ أَبَا طَلْحَةَ فَقَالَ اقْسِمْهُ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ) رواه مسلم (1305).
وعَنْ أَنَسٍ أَنَّ أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ كَانَتْ تَبْسُطُ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نِطَعًا فَيَقِيلُ عِنْدَهَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ النِّطَعِ ، فَإِذَا نَامَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَخَذَتْ مِنْ عَرَقِهِ وَشَعَرِهِ فَجَمَعَتْهُ فِي قَارُورَةٍ ثُمَّ جَمَعَتْهُ فِي سُكٍّ . قَالَ [القائل هو ثمامة بن عبد الله بن أنس] : فَلَمَّا حَضَرَ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ الْوَفَاةُ أَوْصَى إِلَيَّ أَنْ يُجْعَلَ فِي حَنُوطِهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ السُّكِّ قَالَ فَجُعِلَ فِي حَنُوطِهِ . رواه البخاري (6281)
والنطع : بساط من جلد .
والسُّك : نوع من الطيب يركب من المسك وغيره.
فهذا وغيره يدل على أن ذات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما انفصل عنها من شعر وعرق ونحوه قد جعل الله فيه من البركة ما يتبرك بها ويرجى بسببها الفائدة في الدنيا والآخرة ، والواهب لهذا الخير هو الله تبارك وتعالى.
لكن الزعم الآن بأن هذا من شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو آثاره ، زعم لا يسنده دليل . وعامة ما يقال في هذا الباب هو نوع من الدجل والخرافة ، كقولهم : إن هذه شعرة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنها إذا وضعت تحت الشمس لم يكن لها ظل !! ومثل هذا الكلام لا ينبغي أن يلتفت إليه.
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : " ونحن نعلم أن آثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم من ثياب أو شعر أو فضلات ، قد فقدت ، وليس بإمكان أحد إثبات وجود شيء منها على وجه القطع واليقين " التوسل ص 147
وعليه فلا يجوز التبرك بالماء المسئول عنه ، حتى يعلم جزما أن ما وضع فيه هو من شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا سبيل لإثبات ذلك . وينبغي الحذر من أهل الدجل والخرافة ، ومروجي البدع ، كما ينبغي تلقي العلم والدعوة على يد المعروفين بالسنة الذابين عنها والناشرين لها ، وليتأمل العاقل كيف يتحول الحديث عن نصرة الدين إلى تعليق الناس بالأمور غير الثابتة ! وكان الأجدى بالمحاضِرة أن تدعو الناس إلى تعلم السنة والتمسك بها ؛ لأن ذلك من أسباب النصر .
رزقنا الله وإياكم حسن الاتباع .
والله أعلم .
* 
**  
*التبرك بما يدّعى أنها شعرة النبي* 
*السؤال:*

*كنت في محاضرة، وقد أحضروا لنا ماءً مغموساً بشعرة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , وقد وضع الماء داخل قارورة، ثم خلطوها بماء الخزان؛ حتى يستفيد منه أكبر عدد من الناس. فهل يجوز التبرك بهذا الماء بهدف الشفاء؟ 

**الجواب:*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
أولا: الثابت لدى المحققين من العلماء أنه لم يبق من آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذاتية –كالشَّعَر- شيء مطلقا. وكذلك أدواته ولباسه ونحو ذلك لم يبق منها شيء، وكل ما يزعمه الناس اليوم فهو مجرد دعوى لا تثبت.
ثانيا: نعم يشرع التبرك بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأشيائه في حياته، وما بقي منها بعد وفاته، وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يتبركون بذلك، لكن كما أسلفت لم يبق شيء يتبرك به ويستشفى. والله أعلم.
**أجاب عليه:أ.د. ناصر بن عبدالكريم العقل* *
* 
** 
 *هل شعر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- محفوظ *  
*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم. 
يوجد في بلدنا متحف فيه معروضات من شعر النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقلنسوته، مع أشياء أخرى، حيث يقصدها الناس باعتقاد عظيم، ويقومون بأعمال بدعية هناك فما حكم ذلك؟ 

**الجواب:*
*الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد: 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
شعر النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقلنسوته مع أشياء أخرى، كل ما ذُكر غير صحيح، وسمعت بأن في تركيا يوجد شعر النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وكما نعرف بأن الدولة العثمانية حمت المدينة ومكة من الغزو الاستعماري، فقيل بأنه كانت في الحجرة متعلقات نقلت إلى تركيا- وهو ما يروى أن الصحابي الجليل معاوية بن أبي سفيان – رضي الله عنه- كانت عنده شعرات من شعر الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم- فطلب أن تدفن معه، أما ما يشاع عن وجود متعلقات بالرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم- فلا صحة لها، أما ما يقوم به العوام من أعمال بدعية، فهؤلاء يجب توعيتهم وإفهامهم خطأ ما يقومون به بالتي هي أحسن، فمما روي في الكتب أن أحد الأشخاص توضأ ولم يحسن ذلك، فكيف تم إعلامه بخطأ ما قام به؟وذلك حينما قام إليه لإعلامه شخصان ادعى كل منهما بأنهما لا يحسنان الوضوء، وطلبا منه أن يحكم بينهما، فلما توضأ كل منهما أمامه علم أنه هو المعني، فهكذا يكون تعليم هؤلاء العوام، ولنا في رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- قدوة حسنة، حينما جاء أعرابي فبال في المسجد، فزجره الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم- ولكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن انتهى من بوله، استدعاه وأعلمه بأن هذا المكان ليس مخصصاً لما فعله، وأعلمه بمكان ما للذهاب إليه، فهذا صلى الله عليه وسلم معلمنا يجب أن نقتدي به، ونفهِّم من يسيء الفهم بما يقنعه دون أن نسبب له الضرر أو الإهانة. والله أعلم.* 
*المجيب د. فوزي محمد ساعاتي 
أستاذ التاريخ بجامعة أم القرى*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث أصناف النساء يوم القيامة
* *فتوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله:* 
  *12- حديث: ((يا علي ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء رأيت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد))

حديث عن علي رضي الله عنه قال: (دخلت أنا وفاطمة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدته يبكي بكاء شديداً، فقلت: فداك أبي وأمي يا رسول الله، ما الذي أبكاك؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((يا علي ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء، رأيت نساء من أمتي في عذاب شديد فأنكرت شأنهن، لما رأيت شدة عذابهن، رأيت امرأة معلقة بشعرها يغلي دماغ رأسها، ورأيت امرأة معلقة بلسانها والحميم يصب في حلقها، ورأيت امرأة معلقة بثديها، ورأيت امرأة تأكل لحم جسدها، والنار توقد من تحتها، ورأيت امرأة قد شدت رجلاها إلى يديها، وقد سلط عليها الحيات والعقارب. ورأيت امرأة صماء عمياء خرساء في تابوت من نار يخرج دماغ رأسها من منخرها وبدنها، فتقطع من الجذام والبرص، ورأيت امرأة تقطع لحم جسدها من مقدمتها ومؤخرتها بمقارض من نار، ورأيت امرأة تحرق وجهها ويديها وهي تأكل أمعاءها، ورأيت امرأةً رأسها رأس خنزير وبدنها بدن الحمار، وعليها ألف ألف لون من العذاب، ورأيت امرأة على صورة الكلب والنار تدخل في دبرها وتخرج من فيها، والملائكة يضربون رأسها وبدنها بمقامع من نار. فقالت فاطمة رضي الله عنها: حبيبي وقرة عيني، أخبرني ما كان عملهن وسيرتهن حتى وضع الله عليهن هذا العذاب؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا ابنتي: أما المعلقة بشعرها فإنها كانت لا تغطي شعرها من الرجال، وأما المعلقة بلسانها فإنها كانت تؤذي زوجها، وأما المعلقة بثدييها فإنها كانت تمتنع من فراش زوجها، وأما المعلقة برجليها فإنها كانت تخرج من بيتها بغير إذن زوجها، وأما التي كانت تأكل جسدها فإنها كانت تزين بدنها للناس، وأما التي شدت يداها إلى رجليها وسلط عليها الحيات والعقارب فإنها كانت قذرة الوضوء، قذرة الثياب، وكانت لا تغتسل من الجنابة والحيض، ولا تتنظف، وكانت تستهين بالصلاة. وأما العمياء الصماء الخرساء، فإنها كانت تلد من الزنا، فتعلقه في عنق زوجها، وأما التي كانت يقرض لحمها بالمقارض، فإنها كانت تعرض نفسها على الرجال، وأما التي كانت تحرق وجهها وبدنها، وهي تأكل أمعاءها فإنها كانت قوادة، وأما التي كان رأسها رأس خنزير، وبدنها بدن الحمار، فإنها كانت نمامة كذابة، وأما التي كانت على صورة الكلب والنار تدخل في دبرها، وتخرج من فيها. فإنها كانت قينة - مغنية - نوّاحة حاسرة. ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ويل لامرأة أغضبت زوجها، وطوبى لامرأة رضي عنها زوجها)). انتهى..

هذا خبر مكذوب، ومتنه منكر، وبعد البحث التام لم نجد إلا أن بعض الناس عزاه إلى كتاب: بحار الأنوار.. وبمراجعة إيضاح المكنون، ذيل كتاب كشف الظنون وجدنا في حرف الباء، أن الكتاب المذكور من مؤلفات بعض الشيعة، وهو محمد بن باقر بن محمد تقي الشهير بالمجلسي الشيعي المتوفى عام 1111ه.

كذا في الكتاب المذكور، وقد ذكر في البطاقة الموجهة إليّ المتضمنة السؤال عن هذا الحديث، أن صاحب البحار ذكره في الجزء 18 ص351، وقد حدثني من لا أتهم عن بعض من له عناية بكتب الشيعة، أن هذا الكتاب أعني: بحار الأنوار، مملوء من الأحاديث المكذوبة الموضوعة، والله ولي التوفيق. أ.ه.*

  
** *فتوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله:*
* الحديث المكذوب وهذا أيضا حديث مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم*
 
** 

 *لا شك في أنه حديث موضوع مكذوب* *يدل على ذلك ركاكة ألفاظه** والذي يظهر لي أنه من وضع الروافض ، فهو ليس في شيء من كتب السنة** .
والمشكلة أنهم ينسبون الحديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يقولون : صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** !
وما علموا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : مَن حدّث عني بحديث يُرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين** .
والأخطر من ذلك أن يدخل المسلم في زمرة الكذّابين على سيد المرسلين* *قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : من كذب عليّ متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار** .

والحديث الموضوع لا تجوز روايته إلا لبيان حاله والتحذير منه . والأصل أننا لا ننسب حديثاً للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلمإلا وقد علمنا صحته واستبانت لنا**
 كتبه* *عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن صالح السحيم*


**

*الحديث لا يصح؛ لا يصح إسناده والله أعلم
*
*المفتي:  حامد بن عبد الله العلي *

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قراءة عدية يس لقضاء الحاجات وتفريج الكرباتالسؤال:أرجو أن تفيدونا بسنة متبعة توارثناها وتعلمناها من كثير من المشائخ عندنا في سوريا ولا أعلم يقينا مدى صحتها ، وهي لقضاء الحاجات أو لتحقيق الرغبات والكثير من مجتمعاتنا ملتزمين بها، وأحد أساليبها: - قراءة "سورة يس واحد وأربعين (41) مرة " لقضاء الحاجات إما قراءة فردية أو يجتمع عدد من الأشخاص ويتقاسمونها . - أو قراءة "سورة يس" مع تكرار بعض آياتها بعدد محدد والدعاء بعد تكرار الآية بدعاء محدد. - أو الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بصيغة معينة بعدد محدد (عشرة آلاف مرة مثلا) إما فردية أو يجتمع عدد من الأشخاص ويتقاسمونها. - أو قراءة سور معينة من القرآن الكريم، وتكون باجتماع عدد من الأشخاص وتوزيعها عليهم بحيث يقرأ كل واحد منهم جزء معين. والكثير ممن ناقشتهم بعدم صحة ذلك أو إنها ليست سنة متبعة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيدافع عنها بشدة وأن لها نتائج أكيدة ومجربة.

الجواب:
الحمد لله
ما ذكرته من قراءة سورة يس بعدد معين ، أو قراءة غيرها أو الصلاة على النبي صل الله عليه وسلم بعدد معين ، جماعة أو فرادى ، بغرض قضاء الحاجات وتحقيق الرغبات ، كل ذلك لا أصل في الشرع ، وهو من المحدثات ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِي أَمْرِنَا هَذَا مَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ) رواه البخاري (2697) ومسلم (1718).

والمقرر عند أهل العلم أن العبادة لابد أن تكون مشروعة بأصلها ووصفها وزمانها ومكانها ، وأن التزام الأعداد والكيفيات والهيئات التي لم يقم عليها دليل من الشرع ، يعتبر من البدع .

قال الشاطبي رحمه الله : " فالبدعة إذن عبارة عن طريقة في الدين مخترعة ، تضاهي الشرعية ، يقصد بالسلوك عليها المبالغة في التعبد لله سبحانه ... ومنها التزام الكيفيات والهيآت المعينة ، كالذكر بهيئة الاجتماع على صوت واحد ، واتخاذ يوم ولادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عيدا ، وما أشبه ذلك .

ومنها التزام العبادات المعينة ، في أوقات معينة ، لم يوجد لها ذلك التعيين في الشريعة ، كالتزام صيام يوم النصف من شعبان ، وقيام ليلته " انتهى من "الاعتصام" (1/37-39).

وكون العمل اعتاده الناس وتوارثوه ، أو كان يترتب عليه بعض النتائج ، لا يدل على مشروعيته ، بل توزن الأقوال والأعمال بأقواله وأعماله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فما وافق منها قبل ، وما خالف رد على صاحبه كائنا من كان .

ويقال هنا : لو كان هذا العمل خيرا لسبقنا إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، لاسيما مع وجود المقتضي لذلك ، فقد تعرض كثير من الصحابة للأذى والظلم ، ولم يثبت عن واحد منهم أنه فعل ذلك ولا أرشدهم إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

والخير كلم الخير في اتباع من السلف ، والشر في ابتداع من خلف .

والحاصل أنه يتعين البعد عن هذه المحدثات ، والاكتفاء بما هو مشروع من الأدعية والأذكار التي جعلها الله سببا لقضاء الحاجات وتحقيق الرغبات ، قال تعالى : ( أَمْ مَنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ الأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ ) النمل/62 ، وقال : ( وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ ) البقرة/186

وروى الترمذي (3475) وأبو داود (1493) وابن ماجه (3857) عَنْ بُرَيْدَةَ الأَسْلَمِيِّ قَالَ سَمِعَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَجُلا يَدْعُو وَهُوَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنْتَ الأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ . قَالَ فَقَالَ : ( وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَقَدْ سَأَلَ اللَّهَ بِاسْمِهِ الأَعْظَمِ الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ أَعْطَى ). وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي .

وروى الترمذي (3544) وابن ماجه (3858) عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ دَخَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمَسْجِدَ وَرَجُلٌ قَدْ صَلَّى وَهُوَ يَدْعُو وَيَقُولُ فِي دُعَائِهِ اللَّهُمَّ لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ ذَا الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَتَدْرُونَ بِمَ دَعَا اللَّهَ دَعَا اللَّهَ بِاسْمِهِ الأَعْظَمِ الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ أَعْطَى ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي .

والله أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب 


البديل الشرعي في التعامل مع الظلمة يغني عن قراءة (يس)
السؤال:ما رأي فضيلتكم فيما يعتقد فيه عندنا في مصر بشأن قراءة " عدة ياسين " في الظالم أو المعتدي فتحدث له عقوبة عاجلة من الله قد يفقد ماله أو يموت ؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.....

الفتوى:الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسولالله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن ما انتشر بين الناس من قراءة سورة يس بصفةمخصوصة، بقصد الإضرار بالغير، بدعة محدثة ليست من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولاالسلف الصالحين، بل طريقة قراءتها بتكرار آيات معينة منها، وإضافة آيات أخرى إليهاأثناء قراءتها مما تواتر نقله في كتب السحر والكهانة، كما ذكر طريقة قراءتها أحمدبن علي البوني في كتابه المظلم "شمس المعارف الكبرى" وليعلم أن الأحاديث الواردة فيفضل سورة يس إما ضعيفة وإما شديدة الضعف وإما موضوعة، وقد سبق بيانها في الفتوىرقم:
7008، والفتوى رقم: 
12197.
ولمعرفة شروط العمل بالحديث الضعيف راجعالفتوى رقم:
19826.
وقد دلنا الله تعالى على كيفية التعامل مع الظالموالمعتدي، فبين فضيلة التسامح معه، وأباح الدعاء عليه، فقال تعالى: وَلَمَنْ صَبَرَوَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ [الشورى:43].
وقال تعالى: وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا [النور:22].
وقال تعالى في إباحة الدعاء عليه: فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ فَانْتَصِرْ [القمر:10].
وقال تعالى عن موسىوأخيه: رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلايُؤْمِنُوا حَتَّى يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الْأَلِيم [يونس:88].
وقد مضى بيان ذلك فيالفتوى رقم:
20322.
ومع الأسف الشديد فإن أكثر من يقوم بقراءة "يس" بالصورةالمذكورة، من حفاظ القرآن ومعلميه، فنسأل الله أن يهديهم ويرشدهم إلى الصواب والعلمالنافع والعمل الصالح. 
والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشرافد.عبدالله الفقيه




تصديق الكهان نوع من أنواع الكفر
السؤال:لقد ضاعت سلسلة ذهبية من زوجة صديقي، وذهبت إلى شيخ يستطيع أن يعرف من الذي أخذها عن طريق أنه يضع الأسماء فى المصحف و يقرأ عدية يس، ثم يقول أظهر الحق ثلاث مرات فتنقلب صفحات المصحف بدون أن يلمسها أحد، وتخرج على اسم الشخص حتى لو تكرر ذلك، فهل هذا صحيح، مع العلم بأنه عندما تضيع أشياء كثيرة منهم و يذهبون إليه يأتى بالسارق، أفيدونا أفادكم الله هل هذا صحيح؟الفتوى:الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آلهوصحبه أما بعد:

فالصورة المذكورة في السؤال هي إحدى الطرق التي يقوم بهاالكهنة ونحوهم لمعرفة مكان المسروقات، أو تعيين الأشخاص الذين قاموا بسرقتها،وإتيان مثل هؤلاء وتصديقهم حرام ونوع من أنواع الكفر، وقد ورد فيه الوعيد الشديدوالنهي الأكيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث قال: من أتى كاهنا أو عرافاً فصدقهبما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد. رواه أحمد وحسنه الأرناؤوط. 
ولمعرفةالمزيد عن هذا الأمر راجع الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 23230، 17266، 7343، 1743.
والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*من وصايا الرسول صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم لابنته فاطمة الزهراء
* *السؤال:* *ما صحة هذه الرواية*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شيخنا الفاضل ..*
*هذا المقال وصلنى عبر البريد الا لكترونى اكثر من مرة ووجدته ايضا*
*فى بعض المنتديات يتناقل ارجو افادة الجميع بمدى صحته*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا*
*......................*
*من وصايا الرسول صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم لابنته فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها*
*يروى أنه دخل رسول الله " صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم " على " فاطمة الزهراء " ((عليها السلام)) فوجدها تطحن شعيراً وهي تبكي ، فقال لها : ما الذي أبكاك يا" فاطمة " لا أبكى الله لك عيناً .*
*فقالت (( عليها السلام )) : أبكاني مكابدة الطحين ، وشغل البيت وأنا حامل فجلس النبي (( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم )) فقال : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، ثم جعل الطحين بيديه المباركتين ( وألقاه ) في الرحى وهي تدور وحدها ، وتسبّح الله سبحانه وتعالى بلسان فصيح ، وصوت مليح ، ولم تزل كذلك حتى فرغ ال ش ع ي ر ، فقال( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) : اسكني أيتها الرحى .*
*فقالت ( الرحى ) : يا رسول الله ، والذي بعثك بشيراً ونذيراً ، لو أمرتني لطحنت شعير المشارق والمغارب طاعة لله ومحبة فيك يا رسول الله ولكن ، لا أسكن حتى تضمن لي على الله الجنة ففي القرآن يا رسول الله : ( فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة ) .*
*قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) : ابشري فإنك من أحجار الجنة في قصر" فاطمة الزهراء " ، فعند ذلك سكنت .*
*فقال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ) : يا " فاطمة "! لو شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى لطحنت الرحى وحدها*
*وكذلك أراد الله تعالى أن يكتب لك الحسنات ، ويمحو عنك السيئات ، ويرفع لك الدرجاتفي الجنة في احتمال الأذى والمشقات .*
*يا " فاطمة "! ما من إمرأة طحنت بيديها إلا كتب الله لها بكل حبة حسنة ومحا عنها بكل حبة سيئة .*
*يا " فاطمة "! ما من إمرأة عرقت عند خبزها ، إلا جعل الله بينها وبين جنهم سبعة خنادق من الرحمة .*
*يا " فاطمة"! ما من إمرأة غسلت قدرها ، إلا وغسلها الله من الذنوب والخطايا .*
*يا " فاطمة"! ما من إمرأة قشرت بصلة فدمعت ( عيناها إلاّ .. ) ؟؟*
*( يا فاطمة ! ما من إمرأة نسجت ثوباُ ) إلا كتب الله لها بكل خيط واحد مائة حسنة ، ومحا عنها مائة سيئة .*
*يا " فاطمة"! أفضل أعمال النساء المغازل .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة برمت مغزلها إلا كان له دوي تحت العرش ، فتستغفر لها الملائكة في السماء .*
*يا " فاطمة"! ما من إمرأة غزلت لتشتري لأدولادها أو عيالها ، إلا كتب الله لها ثواب من أطعم ألف جائع وأكسى ألف عريان .*
*يا " فاطمة"! ما من إمرأة دهنت رؤوس أولادها ، وسرحت شعورهم ، وغسلت ثيابهم وقتلت قملهم إلا كتب الله لها بكل شعرة حسنة ، ومحا عنها بكل شعرة سيئة ، وزينها في أعين الناس أجمعين .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة منعت حاجة جارتها إلا منعها الله الشرب من حوضي يوم القيامة .*
*يا " فاطمة"! خمسة من الماعون لا يحل منعهن : الماء ، والنار ، والخمير ، والرحى، والإبرة ، ولكل واحد منهن آفة ، فمن منع الماء بلي بعلة الاستسقاء ، ومن منع*
*الخمير بلي بالغاشية ، ومن منع الرحى بلي بصدع الرأس ، ومن منع الإبرة بلي بالمغص .*
*يا " فاطمة"! أفضل من ذلك كله رضا الله ورضا الزوج عن زوجته*
*يا " فاطمة"! والذي بعثني بالحق بشيراً ونذيراُ لو مت ، وزوجك غير راضٍ عنك ما صليت عليك .*
*يا " فاطمة"! أما علمت أن رضا الزوج من رضا الله ، وسخط الزوج من سخط الله ؟*
*يا " فاطمة"! طوبى لامرأة رضي عنها زوجها ، ولو ساعة من النهار .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة رضي عنها زوجها يوماً وليلة ، إلا كان لها عند الله أفضل من عبادة سنة واحدة صيامها وقيامها .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة رضي عنها زوجها ساعة من النهار ، إلا كتب الله لها بكل شعرة في جسمها حسنة ، ومحا عنها بكل شعرة سيئة .*
*يا " فاطمة"! إن أفضل عبادة المرأة في شدة الظلمة أن ( تلتزم ) بيتها .*
*يا " فاطمة"! إمرأة بلا زوج كدار بلا باب ، إمرأة بلا زوج كشجرة بلا ثمرة .*
*يا " فاطمة"! جلسة بين يدي الزوج أفضل من عبادة سنة ، وأفضل من طواف .*
*إذا حملت المرأة تستغفر لها الملائكة في السماء والحيتان في البحر ، وكتب الله لها في كل يوم ألف حسنة ، ومحا عنه ألف سئية .*
*فإذا أخذها الطلق كتب الله لها ثواب المجاهدين وثواب الشهداء والصالحين ، وغسلت من ذنوبها كيوم ولدتها أمها ، وكتب الله لها ثواب سبعين حجة*
*فإن أرضعت ولدها كتب لها بكل قطرة من لبنها حسنة ، وكفر عنها سيئة ، واستغفر لها الحور العين في جنات النعيم .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة عبست في وجه زوجها ، إلا غضب الله عليها و ز بانيةالعذاب .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة قالت لزوجها أفاً لك ، إلا لعنها الله من فوق العرش والملائكة والناس أجمعين .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة خففت عن زوجها من كآبته درهماً واحداً ، إلا كتب الله لها بكل درهم واحد قصر في الجنة .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة صلّت فرضها ودعت لنفسها ولم تدع لزوجها ، إلا رد الله عليها صلاتها ، حتى تدعو لزوجها .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة غضب عليها زوجها ولم تسترض منه حتى يرضى إلا كانت في سخط الله وغضبه حتى يرضى عنها زوجها .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة لبست ثيابها وخرجت من بيتها بغير إذن زوجها إلا لعنها كل رطب ويابس حتى ترجع إلى بيتها .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة نظرت إلى زوجها ولم تضحك له ، إلا غضب عليها في كل شيء .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة كشفت وجهها بغير ( إذن ) زوجها ، إلا إكبها الله على وجهها في النار.*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة أدخلت إلى بيتها ما يكره زوجها ، إلا أدخل الله في قبرها*
*سبعين حية وسبعين عقربة ، يلدغونها إلى يوم القيامة .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة صامت صيام التطوع ولم تستشير زوجها ، إلا رد الله صيامها .*
*يا " فاطمة"! مامن إمرأة تصدقت من مال زوجها ، إلا كتب الله عليها ذنوب سبعين سارقاً.*
*فقالت له " فاطمة " (( عليها السلام )) :*
*يا أبتاه متى تدرك النساء فضل المجاهدين في سبيل الله تعالى ؟ فقال لها : ألا ادلك على*
*شيء تدركين به المجاهدين وأنت في بيتك ؟ فقالت : نعم يا أبتاه .*
*فقال : تصلّين في كل يوم ركعتين تقرئين في كل ركعة فاتحة الكتاب مرة ، و" قل هو*
*الله أحد " ثلاث مرات ، فمن فعل ذلك كتب الله له ولها ثواب المجاهدين في سبيل الله تعالى

*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*لا شك أن هذا من الكذب على رسول الله** ص**لى الله عليه وسلم.

**وهذا من أكاذيب الرافضة - قبحهم الله - 

و فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنهاغنية عن أن يُكذب عليها .

والله أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
*
*
* *بطلان حديث "وصية الرسول لابنته فاطمة"* *السؤال : 
* *هل وردت هذه الوصية عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها؟*
*"وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لابنته فاطمة صلوات الله عليها.*
*يروى أنه دخل رسول الله " صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم "على " فاطمة الزهراء " رضي الله عنها فوجدها تطحن شعيرًا وهي تبكي، فقال لها: ما الذي أبكاك يا " فاطمة " لا أبكى الله لك عينًا. فقالت رضي الله عنها: أبكاني مكابدة الطحين، وشغل البيت وأنا حامل.. فجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فقال: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، ثم جعل الطحين بيديه المباركتين ( وألقاه ) في الرحى وهي تدور وحدها، وتسبّح الله سبحانه وتعالى بلسان فصيح، وصوت مليح، ولم تزل كذلك حتى فرغ الشعير، فقال ( صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ): اسكني أيتها الرحى . فقالت ( الرحى ): يا رسول الله، والذي بعثك بشيرًا ونذيرًا، لو أمرتني لطحنت شعير المشارق والمغارب طاعة لله ومحبة فيك يا رسول الله ولكن، لا أسكن حتى تضمن لي على الله الجنة ففي القرآن يا رسول الله: ( فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة ). قال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: أبشري فإنك من أحجار الجنة في قصر " فاطمة الزهراء "، فعند ذلك سكنت.*
*فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: يا " فاطمة "! لو شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى لطحنت الرحى وحدها وكذلك أراد الله تعالى أن يكتب لك الحسنات، ويمحو عنك السيئات، ويرفع لك الدرجات في الجنة في احتمال الأذى والمشقات. يا " فاطمة "! ما من امرأة طحنت بيديها إلا كتب الله لها بكل حبة حسنة ومحا عنها بكل حبة سيئة ......................... "* *الإجابة: 
* *هذا لا يصح ولا أصل له.
*
*والله أعلم. 
*
*المفتي:  حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تنبيه حول دعاء غير مشروع
دعاء مستحب بعد صلاة الفجر* *
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، أما بعد :
فقد اطلعت على الكتيب الذي جمعته وهو ( كيفية صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ) وقد طبعه بعض المحسنين وأضاف في آخره دعاء هذا نصه : ( دعاء مستحب بعد صلاة الفجر ، اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد صلاة تنجينا بها يا الله من جميع الأحوال والآفات وتقضي لي بها جميع الحاجات وتطهرنا بها من جميع السيئات وترفعنا بها أعلى الدرجات وتبلغنا بها أقصىالغايات من جميع الخيرات في الحياة وبعد الممات يا رب العالمين ) . وهذا الدعاء لا دليل على مشروعيته على هذه الكيفية ولا أساس له من السنة ولا أسمح لأحد أن يضيف إلى كتبي ما ليس منها وإنما المشروع للمسلم أن يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرا في كل وقت بالكيفية التي ثبتت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في حديث ابن مسعود الأنصاري رضي الله عنه قال : أتانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن في مجلس سعد بن عبادة فقال له بشير بن سعد أمرنا الله تعالى أن نصلي عليك يا رسول الله فيكف نصلي عليك؟ قال فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تمنينا أنه لم يسأله ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد والسلام كما قد علمتم .رواه مسلم في صحيحه .
وعن كعب بن عجرة رضي الله عنه قال : خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقلنا : قد عرفنا كيف نسلم عليك فكيف نصلي عليك؟ قال : قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .متفق عليه . وغيرهما من الأحاديث التي تدل على كيفية الصلاة عليه ، صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وينبغي للمسلم أن يتقيد بما ورد ولا يأتي بكيفية للصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ترد بها السنة لأن اتباع السنة فيه الخير والبركة والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة . وفق الله الجميع للفقه في دينه والثبات عليه وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه . الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
نشرت في (مجلة البحوث الإسلامية)، العدد (26) ص (349) .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث أسألك بمعاقد العز من عرشك
السؤال:قرأت حديثاً عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « اثنتا عشرة ركعة تصليهن من ليل أو نهار وتتشهد بين كل ركعتين فإذا تشهدت في آخر صلاتك فأثن على الله عز وجل وصل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم اسجد واقرأ وأنت ساجد فاتحة الكتاب سبع مرات ، وقل : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير (عشر مرات) ثم قل اللهم إني أسألك بمعاقد العز من عرشك ومنتهى الرحمة من كتابك واسمك الأعظم وجدك الأعلى وكلماتك التامة ، ثم سل حاجتك ، ثم ارفع رأسك ثم سلم يمينا ، وشمالا . ولا تعلموها السفهاء فإنهم يدعون بها فيستجابون ».
 فهل هذا الحديث صحيح ؟.

الجواب:
الحمد لله
الحديث المذكور أخرجه الحاكم وأورده الحافظ المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب وقال : تفرد به عامر بن خداش النيسابوري ، قال : وقال شيخنا الحافظ أبو الحسن كان صاحب مناكير ، وقد تفرد به عن عمر بن هارون البلخي ، وهو متروك متهم ، أثنى عليه ابن مهدي وحده .
وبهذا تعرف أن الحديث ضعيف من جهة الإسناد .
هذا وقد دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة على النهي عن قراءة القرآن في السجود ؛ فيكون الحديث ضعيفاً أيضاً من جهة المتن ، فلا يجوز العمل به لعدم صحته ومخالفته للأحاديث الصحيحة .
وبالله التوفيق .
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 6/439 (

التوسل بعبارة جارية على ألسنة الناس 
من عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز إلى حضرة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير المكرم نواف بن عبد العزيز وفقه الله لما فيه رضاه آمين . 
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أما بعد : 
فقد أخبرني الأخ علي بن حسين بن عييد عن رغبتكم في الإفادة عن التوسل الجاري على ألسنة كثير من الناس وهو : ( اللهم إني أسألك بمعاقد العز من عرشك ) 
والجواب : هذا الدعاء ليس له أصل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أحد من أصحابه رضي الله عنهم فيما نعلم ، وقد ذكر العلامة الزيلعي في كتابه ( نصب الراية ) ص 272 ج 4 أن الحافظ البيهقي رحمه الله رواه في كتابه الدعوات الكبير عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وأن الحافظ ابن الجوزي رحمه الله ذكره في الموضوعات على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني المكذوبات عليه ، عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وبذلك يعلم أنه لا يشرع التوسل به لكونه مكذوبا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ولأنه مجمل محتمل لا يعرف معناه ، وقد زاد بعضهم في روايته كما ذكره البيهقي في كتابه بعد قوله من عرشك ما نصه ( ومنتهى الرحمة من كتابك وباسمك الأعظم وكلماتك التامة ) وهذه الزيادة ليس لها أصل من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه بهذا اللفظ فيما نعلم ، ولكن قد دلت الأدلة الشرعية على شرعية التوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته ويدخل فيها الاسم الأعظم وكلمات الله التامات كما قال الله عز وجل : {وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى}[1] فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ((من نزل منزلا فقال أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق لم يضره شيء حتى يرتحل من منزله ذلك )) رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه ، وروى مسلم في صحيحه أيضا عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو في سجوده بقوله : ((اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وبمعافاتك من عقوبتك وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك)) وخرج الإمام أحمد بسند صحيح عن عبد الرحمن بن خنبش التميمي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتعوذ فيقول : ((أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات التي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر من شر ما خلق وذرأ وبرأ ومن شر ما ينزل من السماء ومن شر ما يعرج فيها ومن شر ما ذرأ في الأرض ومن شر ما يخرج منها ومن شر فتن الليل والنهار ومن شر كل طارق إلا طارقا يطرق بخير يا رحمن)) والأحاديث في التوسل بأسماء الله وصفاته كثيرة ، وقد ثبت في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ثلاثة ممن كان قبلنا أواهم المبيت إلى غار فانطبقت عليهم صخرة فسدت عليهم فم الغار فقالوا فيما بينهم إنه لن ينجيكم من هذه الصخرة إلا أن تدعوا الله بصالح أعمالكم فدعوا الله سبحانه وتوسل أحدهم إلى الله سبحانه ببره لوالديه فانفرجت الصخرة بعض الشيء ثم توسل الثاني بعفته عن الزنا بعد القدرة عليه فانفرجت الصخرة أكثر لكنهم لا يستطيعون الخروج ثم توسل الثالث بأدائه الأمانة لأهلها فانفرجت الصخرة فخرجوا وهذا الحديث يدل على شرعية التوسل إلى الله سبحانه بصالح الأعمال ، ومن ذلك التوسل بدعاء الحي وشفاعته كما كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يطلبون من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو لهم ، ولما أجدبوا سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يستسقي لهم فدعا الله سبحانه في خطبة الجمعة ورفع يديه وقال : (( اللهم أغثنا ، اللهم أغثنا ، اللهم أغثنا )) فأنزل الله المطر في الحال ، ومرة خرج بهم إلى الصحراء فصلى بهم ركعتين وخطبهم واستغاث الله سبحانه وتضرع إليه وألح في الدعاء ورفع يديه فأغاثهم الله سبحانه . 
ولما وقع الجدب في عهد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أمر العباس بن عبد المطلب عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يستغيث بالناس فدعا العباس رضي الله عنه وأمن المسلمون على دعاءه فأغاثهم الله .
 فهذه هي التوسلات الشرعية . أما التوسل بجاه فلان أو حق فلان أو ذات فلان فهو توسل غير مشروع بل بدعة عند جمهور أهل العلم . 
وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياكم للعلم النافع والعمل به ، وأن يصلح قلوبنا وأعمالنا جميعا وأن ينصر دينه ويعلي كلمته ، وأن يوفق ولاة أمرنا وجميع ولاة أمر المسلمين لكل ما فيه رضاه وصلاح أمر عباده في الدنيا والآخرة ، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
[1] - سورة الأعراف الآية 108.*

----------


## oo7

جزاك الله خيرا

فعلا حاجات كتير اول مرة اعرفها

متابع ان شاء الله

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> فعلا حاجات كتير اول مرة اعرفها
> 
> متابع ان شاء الله


 *جزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير و الثواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*بطلان حديث توسل آدم بمحمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام
السؤال:
قرأت هذا الحديث وأريد أن أعرف هل هو صحيح أو غير صحيح ؟ 
( لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة قال : يا رب أسألك بحق محمد لما غفرت لي . فقال الله : يا آدم ، وكيف عرفت محمداً ولم أخلقه ؟ قال : يا رب ، لأنك لما خلقتني بيدك ، ونفخت في من روحك، رفعت رأسي ، فرأيت على قوائم العرش مكتوبا : لا إله إلا الله ، محمد رسول الله ، فعلمت أنك لم تضف إلى اسمك إلا أحب الخلق إليك . فقال الله : صدقت يا آدم ، إنه لأحب الخلق إلي ، ادعني بحقه ، فقد غفرت لك ، ولولا محمد ما خلقتك ).

الجواب:
 الحمد لله
هذا الحديث موضوع ، رواه الحاكم من طريق عبد الله بن مسلم الفهري ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن مسلمة ، أنبأ عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم، عن أبيه، عن جده، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة . . . ثم ذكر الحديث باللفظ الذي ذكره السائل .
وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد اه .
هكذا قال الحاكم ! وقد تعقبه جمع من العلماء ، وأنكروا عليه تصحيحه لهذا الحديث ، وحكموا على هذا الحديث بأنه باطل موضوع ، وبينوا أن الحاكم نفسه قد تناقض في هذا الحديث .
وهذه بعض أقوالهم في ذلك :
قال الذهبي متعقبا على كلام الحاكم السابق : بل موضوع ، وعبد الرحمن واهٍ ، وعبد الله بن مسلم الفهري لا أدري من هو اه .
وقال الذهبي أيضاً في "ميزان الاعتدال" : خبر باطل اه .
وأقره الحافظ ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان" .
وقال البيهقي : تفرد به عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم، من هذا الوجه، وهو ضعيف اه . وأقره ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية (2/323) .
وقال الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة (25) : موضوع اه .
والحاكم نفسه –عفا الله عنه- قد اتهم عبد الرحمن بن زيد بوضع الحديث ، فكيف يكون حديثه صحيحاً ؟!
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في "القاعدة الجليلة في التوسل والوسيلة" (ص 69) :
ورواية الحاكم لهذا الحديث مما أنكر عليه ، فإنه نفسه قد قال في كتاب "المدخل إلى معرفة الصحيح من السقيم" : عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم روى عن أبيه أحاديث موضوعة لا يخفى على من تأملها من أهل الصنعة أن الحمل فيها عليه ، قلت : وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم ضعيف باتفاقهم يغلط كثيراً اه .
انظر سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني (1/38-47) .


 حديث "لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة قال.." موضوع
السؤال:
أحد الأنبياء رأى في الجنه كلمة لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله قبل ميلاد الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟ الرجاء الإجابة وشكرا. 
الفتوى:الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
فلم نجد في كتب الحديث المعتمدة حديثاً ينص على ما ذكرت، إلا ما روى الحاكم في مستدركه، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لما اقترف آدم الخطيئة قال: يا رب أسألك بحق محمد لما غفرت لي، فقال الله: يا آدم وكيف عرفت محمداً ولم أخلقه؟! قال: يا رب لأنك لما خلقتني بيدك، ونفخت في من روحك، رفعت رأسي، فرأيت على قوائم العرش مكتوباً لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، فعلمت أنك لم تضف إلى اسمك إلا أحب الخلق إليك...... الحديث.
وهذا حديث موضوع، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: رحمه الله وأما تصحيح الحاكم لمثل هذا الحديث وأمثاله، فهذا مما أنكره عليه أئمة العلم بالحديث، وقالوا: إن الحاكم يصحح أحاديث وهي موضوعة مكذوبة عند أهل المعرفة بالحديث. انتهى
وقال ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية: قال البيهقي: تفرد به عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم من هذا الوجه، وهو ضعيف. والله أعلم. انتهى
وحكم عليه الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة بالوضع رقم: 25 وحديث هذا شأنه لا يلتفت إليه ولا يعتمد عليه.
والله أعلم.

المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*من أسرار لا اله إلا الله 
حكم تحديد فضل ذكر مخصوصالسؤال :  ما رأيكم في هذا الكلام الذي كتبته إحدى الأخوات: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من أسرار لا اله إلا الله
أن جميع حروفها جوفية يحتاج مرددها إلى الإتيان بها من خالص الجوف وهو القلب، ليس في حروفها معجم "منقوط" إشارة إلى التجرد من كل معبود سوى الله، هي اثنا عشر حرفًا على عدد شهور السنة، منها أربعة حرم وهى لفظ الله كما أن الأشهر الحرم أربعة، فمن قالها مخلصاً كفرت عنه ذنوب السنة، وهي مع محمد رسول الله أربع وعشرون حرفاً والليل والنهار أربع وعشرون ساعة فكل حرف منها يكفر ذنوب ساعة وكلماتها سبع وأبواب جهنم سبع فكل كلمة تسد باباً عن قائلها فأعلم أنه لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله"

الإجابة: 
لابد أن يكون على ما ذكر من الخصائص لهذه الذكر والفضائل لقائله على هذا النحو، لابد أن يكون عليه دليل، ولا يجوز أن يقال بغير نص، وقد اتفق العلماء على أن تحديد فضل مخصوص لذكر أو عمل لا يجوز أن يكون بغير توقيف من الشارع لأن هذا الباب توقيفي والله اعلم.
المفتي: الشيخ حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فتاوى تتعلق بالأسماء المستعارة في المنتديات* 

*ما حكم هذه الأسماء ( حبيبة الرحمن ، عاشقة الجنّة )
*
 *السؤال:* *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*فضيلة الشيخ جزاك الله خيراً لدي سؤال وهو ما حكم التسمّي بهذه الاسماء :*
* حبيبة الله - حبيبة الرحمن - حبيبة المصطفى - عاشقة الجنة - عاشقة الفاروق** .

نفع الله بعلمك يا شيخ وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء*
*الجواب* * :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *وجزاك الله خيراً** . 
وأعانك الله** .

لا يجوز التسمّي بهذه الأسماء** .
أما الأسماء الأولى (حبيبة الله - حبيبة الرحمن - حبيبة المصطفى) فلِما فيها مِن التَّزْكِيَة ؛ لأن من يتسمّى بها يَزعم أنه حبيب الله ، أو حبيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** . 
وأين له صِحّة هذه الدعاوى ؟**وأما العِشق فلا يَجوز في حق الله ولا في حق رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم** .*

*والله تعالى أعلم** . 
والله يحفظك*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

**
 
 *ما الخطأ في هذا الاسم : عاشقة الدعوة ؟؟* *
* *لسؤال:* *السلام عليكم** 

يعطيك العافية شيخنا الفاضل*

*اسم عاشقة الدعوة فيه أي شيء..باعتباره يحوي كلمة العشق ؟؟*

*السلام عليكم
*
*الجواب:*
*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *العشق في اللغة هو : فرط الحب ، وقيل : هو عجب المحب بالمحبوب** .
وقيل : إفراط الحب ، ويكون في عفاف وفي دعارة** .
وقيل : هو عمى الحس عن إدراك عيوب محبوبه** .

وقد سُئلت أمس هذا السؤال** :
هل يجوز أن تعشق المرأة سيدنا محمد ؟* *فأجبت* * :**مسألة العشق لا ترد في حق الله ولا في حق نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يجوز إطلاق لفظ العشق في حق الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم** .
لأن مسألة العشق تدخلها ناحية رغبة الرجل في المرأة والعكس ، ويدخلها التعلق بغير الله** .
كما قيل** : 
تولّهَ بالعشق حتى عَشِق = فلما استقل به لم يُطِقْ**رأى لجةً ظنها موجة = فلما تمكن منها غَرِق** وإنما الذي ورد في الكتاب والسنة هو تعبير ( الحب ) و ( المحبة)**كقوله تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ ) الآية* *وكقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من ولده ووالده والناس أجمعين . رواه البخاري ومسلم** . 
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أحب لله وأبغض لله وأعطى لله ومنع لله ، فقد استكمل الإيمان . رواه أبو داود** .
ولما جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله متى الساعة ؟ قال : وما أعددتَّ للساعة ؟ قال : حب الله ورسوله . قال : فإنك مع من أحببت . قال أنس : فما فرحنا بعد الإسلام فرحا أشد من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فإنك مع من أحببت . قال أنس : فأنا أحب الله ورسوله وأبا بكر وعمر ، فأرجو أن أكون معهم ، وإن لم أعمل بأعمالهم . رواه البخاري ومسلم**.
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم خيبر : لأعطين هذه الراية رجلا يفتح الله علي يديه يحبّ الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله . رواه البخاري ومسلم** . 

والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة** .

والله أعلم .*
*-----------------*
*ذكرت أن العشق لم يرد في حق الله ورسوله ولا في حق المؤمنين* *فلا يجوز إطلاقه في حق الله ولا في حق رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *وإنما يكون بين الرجل والمرأة لرغبة كل طرف في الآخر وميله إليه* *وأما الأسماء المُحدَثة ك** : 

عاشق الجنة** عاشق الإسلام** عشاق الشهادة** فهذه مسميات مُحدَثة**وتركها أولى* *والله يحفظك*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

**
 
 *حكم التلقب بما يضاف إلى كلمة عاشق
**السؤال  :* 
*ماحكم التسمى بهذه الأسماء المستعارة عبر المنتديات : 
عاشق الشهادة/عاشق الجنة/ عاشق الرسول / عاشق النبي / عاشق القرآن/ عاشق المدينة / عاشق مكة/ عاشق قطر/ عاشق الكويت / عاشق المجد / عاشق الرياضيات / عاشق العلم/ عاشق الإسلام/عاشق الشهادة 
أي كل مايتعلق بكلمة عاشق وعشق ؟ 
أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا. 

**الفتوى :*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فالعشق هو إلافراط في الحب، ويكون في عفاف الحب ودعارته، والأصل فيه الرجل يعشق المرأة. 
قال ابن القيم: العشق والشرك متلازمان وإنما حكاه الله عن المشركين من قوم لوط، وعن امرأة العزيز ، وذكر الشيخ بكر أبو زيد عن أكثر أهل العلم المنع من إطلاقه على الله أو على رسوله خلا فا للصوفية ( راجع معجم المناهي اللفظية ) ، أما حب البلدان وغيرها فالأولى التعبير عنه بالحب لا العشق ، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حق مكة: ما أطيبك من بلد وأحبك إلي ) رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني . وقوله: أحد جبل يحبنا ونحبه. رواه البخاري. 
والله أعلم. 
المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه* *
*  
**
 *إطلاق لفظ العشق في حق الله تعالى* 
 *السؤال:**
هل يجوز إطلاق العشق في حق الله ؟ كقول بعضهم "إني أعشق الله" أو "قلبي عاشق لله"*
*الفتوى :* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فلا ينبغي إطلاق لفظ العشق في حق الله تعالى، لأن الألفاظ الشرعية ينبغي أن يقتصر فيها على ما جاء في كتاب الله تعالى أو في سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يرد هذا اللفظ في شيء من نصوص الوحي ولا على لسان أحد من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم . 
وإنما جاء بلفظ المحبة، كقوله تعالى: وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبّاً لِلَّه [البقرة: ة165] . 
وقوله تعالى: فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَه [المائدة: 54] . 
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ثلاث من كن فيه وجد بهن حلاوة الإيمان: أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما... الحديث رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
وقال ابن القيم في إغاثة اللهفان : ولما كانت المحبة جنسا تحته أنواع متفاوتة في القدر والوصف، كان أغلب ما يذكر فيها في حق الله تعالى ما يختص به ويليق به، كالعبادة والإنابة والإخبات، ولهذا لا يذكر فيها العشق والغرام والصبابة والشغف والهوى.. وقد يذكر لفظ المحبة كقوله تعالى: يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَه [المائدة: 54] . 
والحاصل، أن المسلم ينبغي له أن يتقيد بالألفاظ الشرعية ولا يجوز له أن يطلق ألفاظا في حق الله تعالى لم ترد في الكتاب ولا في السنة. 
وبإمكانك أن تطلع على المزيد من الفائدة في الفتوى رقم: 22296. 
والله أعلم. 

المفتي : مركز الفتوى بإشراف د . عبدالله الفقيه*
**

 *السؤال:* *إن كثيراً من الناس يسمون : عاشق الله ، ومحمد الله ، ومحب الله ، فهل يجوز التسمية بهذه الأسماء أم لا ؟ 

* *الجواب:* *في التسمية بعاشق الله سوء أدب . 
ولا بأس بالتسمية بمحمد الله ، ومحب الله ، والأولى ترك ذلك ، والتسمية بالتعبيد لله أو نحو محمد وصالح وأحمد ونحو ذلك ، من غير إضافة . 
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . * 
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 
الرئيس : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
نائب رئيس اللجنة : عبدالرزاق عفيفي
عضو : عبدالله بن قعود
عضو : عبدالله بن غديان*
**
 *حكم التسمي ب "حبيبة الله"* *السؤال :*  * ما حكم تسمي إحدى الأخوات في ساحات الحوار ب "حبيبة الله"؟
* *الإجابة:* 
*هي تقصد أنها تحب الله ولكن اللفظ يوهم أنها محبوبة لله، فينبغي تجنبه إذ لا يتهجم المسلم على الغيب، ولاي زكي نفسه، قال تعالى {ولا تزكوا أنفسكم}*
*وقد سمت صحابية ابنتها برة أي تقية فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يغير الاسم إلى زينب.*
*فالاسم ينبغي أن لا يشعر بأن الإنسان يزكي نفسه*
*فلا يجوز التسمية بحبيبة الله.*
*والله أعلم.* 
*المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي* 

**
 
 *حكم إطلاق اسم (حبيبة الله)* 
 *السؤال :* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لو سمحتم أنا أريد أن أعرف هل اسم (( حبيبة الله )) حرام؟ أرجو الرد علي سريعا لو سمحتم....


**الفتوى :* 

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن التسمي ب (حبيبة الله ) مكروه، لما فيه من تزكية النفس، التي نُهينا عنها، وقد سبق بيان أدلة ذلك في الجواب رقم:
9253.
ولمعرفة جماع الأسماء المكروهة والممنوعة، راجع فتوى رقم:
12614.*
*والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه 
*
**
 
 *تسمت ب "كتكوتة الجنة" في ساحات حوارية
**السؤال :* * إحدى الأخوات في ساحات الركن الحوارية تسمت ب "كتكوتة الجنة" فهل في هذا بأس؟
*
 *الإجابة:*  *خيال خصب وظريف!! لكن فيه إشكال أن الجنة من أمر الغيب، ونسبة شيء إليها بغير دليل -حتى لو كان اسم- فيه ما فيه. أنصحها أن تغيره تأدبا على الأقل؛ أعني تأدبًا فيما يتعلق بإيماننا بالغيب.*
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي:  حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

**
 *حُكم التّسمِّي بأسماء مستعارة تتضمن الانتساب إلى غير الأب* *السؤال** :*
*ما حُكم التّسمّي بأسماء مستعارة خاصة إذا كانت** لأعلام ، كالصحابة والعلماء ؟*
*كأن يُسمّي الشخص نفسه ( ابن تيمية ) ونحو ذلك ؟*


*الجواب:* *التّسمِّي بأسماء مستعارة كأسماء الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وأسماء العلماء لا يخلو من محاذير:* 

*الأول : أن هذا من الانتساب إلى غير الأب ، وهذا أمر في غاية الخطورة** .
فقد قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : من انتسب إلى غير أبيه أو تولى غير مواليه فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين . رواه ابن ماجه ، والحديث في صحيح الجامع** .

الثاني : أن هذا الانتساب إلى ذلك العالم ربما كان سببا في الإساءة إليه ، فإذا أخطأ هذا الشخص توجّه الكلام إلى اسم ذلك العلم** .
فيُخطّأ الصحابي أو العالم باسم الرد على هذا الكاتب** .

فينبغي أن تُصان أسماء الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وأسماء العلماء عن الامتهان في التمثيل أو التسمّي بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم في آن واحد ، أو باسم الصحابي ولقبه ، كما يُسمّي بعضهم نفسه ب ( عمر الفاروق ) ونحو ذلك** .

ولا أظن أن هناك حرجاً أن يتسمّى الشخص باسمه الحقيقي** .
فإذا كان اسمه أحمد – مثلاً – لِمَ لا يتسمّى باسم ( أحمد ) ؟*
*أو يختار له كُنية يُنادى بها** .
والله أعلم** .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
**
 *حكم استعمال أسماء الحلو المزيون المزيونة الدلوعة في منتديات يكون فيها من الجنسين* 
 *السؤال :* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قبل أن أبدا بطرح أسئلتي أود أن أتوجه بالشكر لله أولا ومن ثم للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الذي أسال الله العلي العظيم ان يجعله منبرا من منابر الدعوة الى الله 
هذه اسئلة لطالما راودت نفسي عن حكمها 
التسميه باسماء مستعاره بخالطها مثلا((الحلو -- المزيون--الدلوعه --المزيونه))
على نطاق الرجال والنساء ايضا ماحكمها ومااثرها على الجنسين
وأيضا حكم ترحيب النساء بالرجال والعكس ايضا
كقول البعض للاخر نورت المنتدى ومالى ذالك
الرجاء التفصيل في هذا
بارك الله فيكم وسدد الله خطاكم وجزاكم الله جناته


**الجواب :* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة لله وبركاته 
هذا كله يخالف الآداب التي أمرنا بها في العلاقة بين الجنسين ذلك أن الله تعالى قد بين في آيتين من كتابه تلك الآداب :  

الآية الأولى قوله تعالى ( وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن ) والآية الثانية قوله تعالى ( فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض ) وتدل الآيتان على ثلاثة آداب ، وهدفين مقصودين من تشريع

هذه الآداب : 
الأدب الأول : أن يكون الخطاب عند الحاجة ( إذا سألتموهن متاعا ).
والأدب الثاني : يكون من وراء حجاب أي تكون المرأة متحجبة غير متبرجة.
والأدب الثالث : أن تتحدث المرأة حديثا جادا محتشما ليس فيه تمييع ولا تجميلى وترقيق للصوت.

أما الهدفان المقصودان من هذه الآداب ، فهما : تطهير قلوب المؤمنين من دنس الفواحش ، وتحذير المرأة المحتشمة من الذين في قلوبهم مرض 
إذن يجب أن يكون الحديث عند الحاجة فقط ، وعلى قدرها ، ومن وراء حجاب ، وبلا خضوع من القول 

فالواجب أن يتحلى المسلم وكذا المسلمة بالادب والوقار والحشمة والاسماء الدالة على ذلك ، والابتعاد عما يثير الشبهة والريبة ، وما يستميل القلوب من الكلمات والالفاظ التي يزينها الشيطان ، ولو تذكر الانسان أنه لايرضى لاخته أو ابنته أن تخاطب بلفظ ما أو حتى بطريقة ما فيها إثارة ، لأحجمه ذلك أن يسلك هذا السبيل مع بنات الناس 

وننوه هنا إلى أن الرجل الذي يعرف معنى العفة ، والذي تلقى أدب الاسلام وعرف قيمة الأخت المسلمة ومكانتها في الإسلام ، يترفع بفطرته عن أن يبدو منه أي لفظ أو لهجة أو أسلوب خطاب يبدو فيه أنه يستميل بخضوع وميوعة فتاة أو أمرأة لاتحل له ، وكذلك المرأة ، ولايسلك هذا السبيل المشين إلا من في قلبه مرض ومن انحطت مرتبته في العفة ، فهو يتطلع بقلب مريض زين فيه الشيطان حب المعصية والله المستعان .

الشيخ حامد العلي
*
**


*التسمي "بأسيرة القرآن"* 
 *السؤال:*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لدي سؤال عن امرأة أطلقت على نفسها اسماً في أحد المنتديات العامة، هذا الاسم أثار في نفسي نوعاً من الشك من ناحية جوازه من عدمه، والاسم هو (أسيرة القرآن)، فما الحكم في ذلك؟ جزاكم الله خير الجزاء، ونفع بكم وبعلمكم الإسلام والمسلمين. 


**الجواب:*

*لا ينبغي أن تتسمى بهذا الاسم؛ لأنه لفظ محتمل لما يُحمد وما يُذم، فأسيرة القرآن تعني أن القرآن أسرها، وما معنى أن القرآن أسرها، هل ذلك على وجه التبرم بما في القرآن من أوامر ونواهي تقيد الإنسان عن الانطلاق في شهواته أم أن ذلك مقول على وجه التمدّح بالعمل بالقرآن، فيكون ذلك من الإعجاب بالعمل والاغترار، وكل هذا وذاك مذموم، فالواجب ترك التكلف وترك الدعاوى الباطلة التي تحتمل الغلو والمبالغة، نسأل الله أن يهدينا سواء السبيل، والله أعلم. 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك* 
**


*استخدام أسماء الكفار* 
 *السؤال:*

*الأعضاء يستخدمون أسماء مستعارة، ولكن بعضهم يستخدم أسماء كافرة، فما ردكم؟


**الجواب:*

*أما ما يتعلق بالتسمي بأسماء مستعارة كافرة فلا يجوز التسمي بأسماء الكفار ، سواء كان مستعاراً أو حقيقياً بل يجب البعد عنها ، فإن ذلك دليل على محبتهم ، بل يجب التسمي بأسماء المسلمين ، وقد قال -سبحانه- : ( هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل ) ، وعلى أصحاب المواقع التنبيه على ذلك.
نسأل المولى - عز وجل- التوفيق للجميع . والله أعلم. 

د. خالد القاسم 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود 
*
**
 
 *مشاركة الرجال بأسماء نساء في المنتديات والعكس* *السؤال:* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*شيخنا الفاضل** 

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم** 

هل يوجد محذور شرعي في مشاركة الفتيات* *في المنتديات بأسماء رجال أو مشاركة الرجال بأسماء نسائيه ؟؟
* *الجواب:* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وبارك الله فيك*
*لا يجوز للمراة أن تتسمّى بأسماء الرِّجال ، ولا الرّجل بأسماء النساء ؛ لأن هذا نوع من التّشبّه ، وقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الرَّجُلَة من النساء . رواه أبو داود وغيره ، وصححه الألباني*
*ولعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المتشبهين من الرجال بالنساء ، والمتشبهات من النساء بالرجال . رواه البخاري .*
*وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المخنثين من الرجال ، والمترجِّلات من النساء ، وقال : أخرجوهم من بيوتكم . رواه البخاري** .

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
**
 *دخول الفتاة الشبكة ( الإنترنت ) باسم شاب*  *السؤال:* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شيخي الفاضل .. سؤال أتمنى أن أجد إجابته في مجال التعامل عبر الانترنت بالناس عامة كثيرا ما نسمع أن شابا يدخل باسم فتاة أو ينتحل شخصية فتاة .. والفتاة تدخل باسم الفتى أو بشخصية الشاب.. فهل هذا يدخل في مجال التشبه بالجنس الأخر الذي لعن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعله وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة .. وزادك من فضله وسألت أخرى : ..وأضيف إن أذن لي فضيلة الشيخ وأذنتم إن كتبت الأخت في المنتديات باسم أخ أو في الماسنجر .. اتقاء الذئاب .. فهل يجوز لها ذلك ؟
*
*الجواب* *:*
*مما لا شك فيه تحريم تشبّه الرجال بالنساء ، وتشبّه النساء بالرجال لما في ذلك من المفاسد فالرجل لا يليق به التأنث ، والمرأة لا يليق بها الاسترجال وإذا وقع التشبّه في الظاهر وقع التشابه في الباطن ولم يعد لأي من الطرفين استقلالية في الشخصية قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : لا يُشبه الزيّ الزيّ حتى تشبه القلوب القلوب . فالتشابه في الظاهر يورث التشابه في الباطن وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – : الناس كأسراب القطا مجبولون على تشبه بعضهم ببعض . وعليه فلا يجوز للرجل التشبه بالمرأة في التسمية إلا ما كان من الأسماء مُشتركاً بين الجنسين . كما لا يجوز للمرأة أن تتسمّى بأسماء الرجال ويُمكن تفادي الإحراج والذئاب بأن تكتب باسم يحتمل المعنيين أو باسم يتسمّى به الرجال والنساء دون الإشارة إلى بيان جنسها وأما عبر برنامج المحادثة ( الماسنجر ) فإنه لا يُمكن إضافة شخص للتحدث إلا برغبة الطرفين ويُمكن حجب غير المرغوب فيه . وأود التنبيه هنا إلى أمر يقع فيه الكثير ، وهو التسمي بابن فلان أو بنت فلان وليس كذلك وهذا يُخشى عليه أن يكون ممن انتسب إلى غير أبيه ، إلا أن ينتسب إلى بلده أو صنعته أو صنعة أبيه مثلا فإن هذا كان معروفا عند السلف . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من انتسب إلى غير أبيه أو تولّى غير مواليه فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين . رواه ابن ماجه وصححه الألباني . والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*
*الشيخ  عبد الرحمن السحيم*

**
 
 *ماحكم التسجيل في المنتدى بهذا الاسم (( سنة الرسول ))* 

 
*السؤال:*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الى فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله ورعاه

ما حكم التسجل في المنتدى بهذا الاسم (( سنة الرسول ))

حيث يتم الدخول الى منتديات معينة و تنشر فيها سنة الرسول

حيث تعرض وتحيي وتذكر بسنة الرسول عبر مواضيع مذكرة بسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم

افيدونا افادكم الله 

وبارك في علمكم وزادكم منه ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين


**الجواب:*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيراً . 
وبارك الله فيك
وحفِظك الله ورعاك . 

لا أرى أن يُسجِّل أحد بهذا الاسم ، لأن كل إنسان عُرضة للخطأ ، ومِن ثَمّ يُردّ عليه ، فإذا رُدّ عليه فقد يُساء إلى الاسم ، فتكون الإساءة إلى سُنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

لذلك مِن المناسِب أن يُسجِّل – مثلا – باسْم : ناصِر السُّنّة ، أو ناشِر السُّنّة .

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
*
**
 
*التسجيل في المنتديات باسم مستعار هل يعد كذبا* 

 *السؤال:*

*هل يعد التسجيل في المنتديات باسم مستعار والمشاركة بهذا الاسم كذب خاصة وهذا الاسم لايمت لك بصله ككنية او لقب؟
ياثم صاحب هذ الاسم المستعار عندما يسب ويشتم ويغتاب؟

**الجواب :*

*بالنسبة للتسجيل باسم مُستَعار المحذور أن ينتسب الشخص إلى غير أبيه .* 
*وأما مُجرّد اسم مُستعار فلا يأثم صاحبه*  *.*
*والكُنية أولى وأحسن ، لأنها من السنة 
*
*والإنسان مُؤاخَذ بما يقول ويَكتُب ، ولو كَتَب ذلك تحت اسم مُستعار .

والله أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

**
  
 *الأسماء المستعارة والآيات القرآنية 
*

*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل يجوز استعمال آيات قرآنية أو بعض منها كأسماء مستعارة في المنتديات أو في أي مكان آخر؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.


**الفتوى:* 

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى أنزل القرآن للتدبر والتفكر والعمل بما فيه واتباعه، قال الله تعالى: كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ [صّ:29]. وقال الله تعالى: وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ [الأنعام:155]. والآيات في هذا كثيرة معلومة، فينبغي توقير القرآن وإنزاله المنزلة اللائقة به واحترامه وتعظيمه لأنه كلام الله جل وعلا. واستعمال الآيات القرآنية كأسماء مستعارة في المنتديات ونحوها قد يفضي إلى امتهان القرآن الكريم، فمثلاً لو سمى إنسان نفسه في المنتدى "وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت"، وقام مشارك آخر في المنتدى للرد عليه في مسألة ما وتخطئته، فإنه سيرد على هذا الاسم "وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت"، وهذا فيه ما لا يخفى من وضع كتاب الله عز وجل في قائمة الرد والامتهان. فعلى هذا لا يجوز استعمال آيات قرآنية كأسماء مستعارة في المنتديات ولا في غيرها صيانة لكتاب الله عز وجل. والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه 
*
**
 
 *حكم هذه الأسماء ( زعفران الجنة وعصفورة الجنة وأمثاله (* 
 *السؤال**:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا الفاضل** 

ما حكم التسمي بمثل هذه الأسماء في المنتديات ؟** 

زعفران الجنة وعصفورة الجنة وأمثالها .. ( الأسماء التي فيها نسب للجنة )

هل في مثل هذه الأسماء تزكية أو شبهة أم لا حرج فيها* *؟
*
*الجواب**:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**وجزاك اللهخيرا** .

يُشمّ منها ذلك ، لأنها تنسب نفسها إلى الجنة** .
فكأن في ذلك تزكيةأنها من أهل الجنة** .

نعم . التفاؤل مطلوب والرجاء كذلك ، وكذلك الخوف والوجل** .

ولما مات طفل صغير في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت عائشة أمالمؤمنين : فقلتُ : طوبى له ! عصفور من عصافير الجنة . فقال رسول الله صلى اللهعليه وسلم : أوَ لا تدرين أن الله خلق الجنة وخلق النار ، فَخَلَق لهذه أهْلاً ،ولهذه أهلا ؟ رواه مسلم** .

وفي رواية له : قالت : دُعِي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جنازة صَبي من الأنصار ، فقلت : يا رسول الله طُوبى لهذا ! عصفور من عصافير الجنة لم يَعمل السوء ولم يُدْركه . قال : أو غير ذلك يا عائشة ؟ إن الله خَلق للجنة أهلاً خَلَقهم لها وهم في أصلاب آبائهم ، وخَلَق للنار أهلا خَلقهم لها وهم في أصلاب آبائهم** .
والله تعالى أعلم** .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*
** 
 *تسمي نفسها في ساحات الحوار ب"حفيدة المصطفى"
**السؤال :*  * إحدى الأخوات في ساحات الركن الحوارية تسمت ب "حفيدة المصطفى". فهل في ذلك شيء قياساً على "حفيدة عائشة" أو "أحفاد خالد وصلاح الدين" ؟ 
*
*الإجابة:* 
*لا. لا يجوز هذا؛ لأنه يوهم الناس أنه من أهل البيت، لكن عندما يقول أحفاد خالد بن الوليد أو صلاح الدين يعلم المخاطب أنه يقصد الانتساب إلى البطولة الإسلامية المتمثلة في رمزية الاسم. والتسمي ب "حفيدة عائشة" لا بأس بذلك، لأن المخاطبين يعلمون أنها ليست حفيدة نسب، بل هي نسبة رمزية، ولأن عائشة رضي الله عنها لم تنجب وهذا معروف، فليس لها أولاد من النسب أصلاً. والله أعلم.*
*المفتي:  حامد بن عبد الله العلي* 

**
 *دخول الفتاة الشبكة ( الإنترنت ) باسم شاب*  
 *السؤال:* * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله شيخي الفاضل .. سؤال أتمنى أن أجد إجابته في مجال التعامل عبر الانترنت بالناس عامة كثيرا ما نسمع أن شابا يدخل باسم فتاة أو ينتحل شخصية فتاة .. والفتاة تدخل باسم الفتى أو بشخصية الشاب.. فهل هذا يدخل في مجال التشبه بالجنس الأخر الذي لعن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعله وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والآخرة .. وزادك من فضله وسألت أخرى : ..وأضيف إن أذن لي فضيلة الشيخ وأذنتم إن كتبت الأخت في المنتديات باسم أخ أو في الماسنجر .. اتقاء الذئاب .. فهل يجوز لها ذلك ؟
*
*الجواب:*
*مما لا شك فيه تحريم تشبّه الرجال بالنساء ، وتشبّه النساء بالرجال لما في ذلك من المفاسد فالرجل لا يليق به التأنث ، والمرأة لا يليق بها الاسترجال وإذا وقع التشبّه في الظاهر وقع التشابه في الباطن ولم يعد لأي من الطرفين استقلالية في الشخصية قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : لا يُشبه الزيّ الزيّ حتى تشبه القلوب القلوب . فالتشابه في الظاهر يورث التشابه في الباطن وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – : الناس كأسراب القطا مجبولون على تشبه بعضهم ببعض . وعليه فلا يجوز للرجل التشبه بالمرأة في التسمية إلا ما كان من الأسماء مُشتركاً بين الجنسين . كما لا يجوز للمرأة أن تتسمّى بأسماء الرجال ويُمكن تفادي الإحراج والذئاب بأن تكتب باسم يحتمل المعنيين أو باسم يتسمّى به الرجال والنساء دون الإشارة إلى بيان جنسها وأما عبر برنامج المحادثة ( الماسنجر ) فإنه لا يُمكن إضافة شخص للتحدث إلا برغبة الطرفين ويُمكن حجب غير المرغوب فيه . وأود التنبيه هنا إلى أمر يقع فيه الكثير ، وهو التسمي بابن فلان أو بنت فلان وليس كذلك وهذا يُخشى عليه أن يكون ممن انتسب إلى غير أبيه ، إلا أن ينتسب إلى بلده أو صنعته أو صنعة أبيه مثلا فإن هذا كان معروفا عند السلف . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من انتسب إلى غير أبيه أو تولّى غير مواليه فعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين . رواه ابن ماجه وصححه الألباني . والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .*
*الشيخ  عبد الرحمن السحيم*

** *سؤال في ألقاب في المنتديات ضروري* 
*السؤال:*
*

هل تجوز مسميتهاا او لا يجوز وياليت يكون في دليل

محبة الرحمان

محبة النبي

إلّاك رسول الله >>>>>قالت سبب تسميتهااا للغضبها على الدنمرك

بنت الاسلام

ايمان قلب

ضحى الإسلام

شمعه الاسلام

حرية الاسلام

خادمه القران

بنت التوحيد

الداعيه
*
*الجواب:* 
 *نفع الله بكم .

الأصل في الأسماء الجواز إلاّ أن يتضمّن الاسم محذورا ، مثل التّزكية ، أو أن يكون الاسم لا معنى له ، وكذلك أن لا يكون اسما لا يجوز التسمّي به ، مثل التسمي ب ( الرحمن ) أو ( الله ) ، ومثل التسمّي بالأذكار ، مثل : ( لا إله إلا الله ) ونحوها . 
وكذلك إذا تضمّ، الاسم تزكية للشخص ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غيَّر بعض الأسماء وعلل ذلك بأنه مُتضمّن لتّزكية النفس . 
ففي الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه : أن زينب كان اسمها بَرَّة ، فقيل : تُزَكِّي نفسها ، فسماها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زينب .
وفي رواية لمسلم : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تُزَكُّوا أنفسكم ، الله أعلم بأهل البِرّ منكم . فقالوا : بِمَ نُسميها ؟ قال : سَمُّوها زينب . 

وكذلك إذا تضمّن الاسم محذورا عند السؤال عن الشخص أو حتى عند وفاته ، كما يكون في اسم ( إيمان ، ورباح .. ونحوها )
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ولا تسمين غلامك يسارا ولا رباحا ولا نجيحا ولا أفلح ، فإنك تقول : أثم هو ؟ فلا يكون ، فيقول : لا . رواه مسلم . 
قال العظيم أبادي في " عون المعبود " : (فيقول) أي : الْمُجِيب ( لا ) أي : ليس هناك يسار أو لا رباح عندنا مثلا ؛ فلا يحسن مثل هذا التفاؤل . اه . 

ومثل ذلك في الأسماء التي سألت عنها (شمعه الاسلام ، وضحى الإسلام ، وحرية الاسلام) .
فلو ذهبت لقيل : ذهبت شمعة الإسلام ، أو ذهب ضُحى الإسلام ، أو غابت حُرية الإسلام !
وكذلك لو قدّر الله وفاة العضوة ، لقيل أعظم من ذلك !
فهل يُقال : ماتت شمعة الإسلام ؟ 
أمَدّ الله في عمر أخواتنا على طاعته . 

ولا يظهر لي جواز التسمّي ب (إلّاك رسول الله) ؛ لأنه مُتضمّن للحصر ، فهل يجوز النيل من غير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
ولو قيل : نفسي لنفسك الفداء ، ونحوها من العبارات التي لا تتضمن محذورا . 
كما كان حسّان رضي الله عنه يقول :

وسبق : 
التسمّي بهذه الأسماء : حبيبة الله - حبيبة الرحمن - حبيبة المصطفى- عاشقة الجنة - عاشقة الفاروق ، وعاشقة الدعوة

والله تعالى أعلم .* *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عدم مشروعية نشر "يا يحيى إني أحب أن أسمع صوتك"
**السؤال :* 
*هل يجوز نشر هذا الكلام:*
*قد حُكي عن يحيى البكّاء أنه رأى ربه عز وجل في المنام, فقال: (يا رب كم أدعوك و لا تجبني؟), فقال: ( يا يحيى إني أحب أن أسمع صوتك)*

*الإجابة:* *لا يجوز نشره، ولا يخاطب سبحانه بمثل هذا ولا يوصف كذلك تعالى سبحانه وتقدس، ولعل من حكايات المتصوفة التي لا أساس لها.*
*المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قول "اللهم أعطِ قارئها بشرى يعقوب وغنى سليمان وصبر أيوب"* *السؤال :* 
 *ما حكم قول "اللهم أعطِ قارئها بشرى يعقوب وغنى سليمان وصبر أيوب وشفاعة محمد"؟* *الإجابة:* 
*أما الدعاء بأن يرزق الله العبد شفاعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد وردت به النصوص وذلك مشروع، أما غنى سليمان فلا يجوز الدعاء به لأحد، إذ كان ملك سليمان خاصا به وفي التنزيل {هب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي}، ثم إن الغنى غنى النفس، كما في الحديث "ليس الغنى بكثرة العرض، بل الغنى غنى النفس".*
*وكان ما أوتيه سليمان عليه السلام من غنى النفس أعظم مما أوتيه من الملك الذي لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده، لكن لو قيل أسأل الله الذي أغنى سليمان أن يغنيك فلا حرج.*
*وأما بشرى يعقوب، فلا يدعى بمثل هذا لكل أحد، فبشرى يعقوب عليه السلام، جاءت بعد حزن طويل حتى ابيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم، وإنما يقال لمن أصيب بمصيبة ينتظر الفرج "نسأل الله الذي فرج على نبيه يعقوب أن يفرج عنك ويبشرك كما بشره" ونحو ذلك، أما أن يطلق الدعاء ببشرى يعقوب كما في السؤال فلا يظهر صوابه وكذلك القول في صبر أيوب، يقال: "أسال الله أن يصبرك كما صبر أيوب"، وعلى العبد أن يعلم أنه في الدعاء إنما يناجي رب السموات والأرض، فيجب أن يراعي عظمة من يسأله، وجلال من يدعوه ، ليحمله ذلك على انتقاء الكلمات، وخير ما يدعى الله به، ما أثر عن أعلم الخلق بربه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي*
** *رسالة جوال تتضمن الاعتداء* *نصّ الرسالة :* *( اللهم أعطِ قارئ الرسالة :*
*صبر أيوب*
*وبشرى يعقوب*
*وملك سليمان*
*وشفاعة محمد )* *هذا نص الرسالة وقد سُئلت عنها ، فأجبت :* *هذا من الاعتداء في الدعاء عدا سؤال الشفاعة* *فإن صبر أيوب كان على البلاء ، فكأنه يتمنّى البلاء لصاحبه ليُرزق الصبر عليه !* *وبشرى يعقوب جاءت بعد طول حُزن حتى ابيضّت عيناه من الحزن فجاءته البشرى بعد ذلك .* *وملك سليمان لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده حيث قال : ( رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكًا لا يَنبَغِي لأَحَدٍ مِّنْ بَعْدِي )* *ولذا لما صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة قال : إن الشيطان عرض لي فشدّ عليّ ليقطع الصلاة عليّ ، فأمكنني الله منه فَذَعَتّه ، ولقد هممت أن أوثقه إلى سارية حتى تصبحوا فتنظروا إليه ، فذكرت قول سليمان عليه السلام : ( رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكًا لا يَنبَغِي لأَحَدٍ مِّنْ بَعْدِي ) فرده الله خاسيا . رواه البخاري ومسلم .* *والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .* *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*"وما نطق ناطق إلا باسمه وما استمعت أذن إلا باسمه"**السؤال :* 
*فضيلة الشيخ: هل هناك بأس في هذا الكلام؟*
*"وما نطق ناطق إلا باسمه المتكلم وما استمعت أذن إلا باسمه السميع وما أبصرت عين إلا باسمة البصير وما أبدع فنان إلا باسمة البديع وما انشق رحم إلا باسمة الرحيم وما جاءت حياة إلا باسمة المحيى وما نزل موت إلا باسمة المميت وما ظهر الظاهرون إلا باسمة الظاهر ولا استتر الأخفياء إلا باسمة الباطن لا إله إلا هو الأحد الصمد وصلى الله على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام"**الإجابة:* 
*هذا ليس بصحيح، ولا دل عليه دليل، ولا يتوافق مع العقيدة الصحيحة والله أعلم* 
*المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث موضوع في فضل قيام الليل ليلة السبت**السؤال:**هناك حديث يقول : (من صلى ليلة السبت أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة فاتحة الكتاب مرة، وقل هو الله أحد خمس وعشرين مرة ، حرم الله جسده عن النار) . هل هذا الحديث صحيح أم لا ؟.*

*الجواب:**
**الحمد لله*
*هذا الحديث موضوع ، ذكره الشوكاني رحمه الله في "الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة" (ص 44) باللفظ المذكور في السؤال ، وقال : رواه الجوزقاني عن أنس مرفوعاً، وهو موضوع ، ورجال إسناده بين مجهول ومتروك اه .*
*وصلاة الليل مستحبة في جميع الأيام ، ولا يقف الترغيب فيها على هذا الحديث الموضوع .*
*قال الله تعالى : ( تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنْ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ (16) فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) السجدة / 16-17 .*
*وقال تعالى : ( إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (15) آخِذِينَ مَا آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ (16) كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِنْ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ (17) وَبِالأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ ) سورة الذاريات / 15-18 .*
*روى الترمذي (3549) عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : ( عَلَيْكُمْ بِقِيَامِ اللَّيْلِ فَإِنَّهُ دَأَبُ الصَّالِحِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ وَهُوَ قُرْبَةٌ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ وَمَكْفَرَةٌ لِلسَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَنْهَاةٌ لِلإِثْمِ ) . حسنه الألباني في إرواء الغليل (452) .*
*والله أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء يعقوب*

*السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*بارك الله فيك يا شيخ و نفع بعلمك و جزاك خيرا** 

ما صحة هذا الدعاء و هل حقا ورد عن نبي الله يعقوب عليه السلام ؟؟دعاء يعقوب علية السلام** 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . ((يا من خلق الخلق بغير مثال و يا من بسط الأرض بغير أعوان , و يا من دبر الأمور بغير وزير ,و يا من يرزق الخلق بغير ((مشير.................>> ثم تدعو بما شئت يستجيب الله لك إن شاء الله** ..

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الفردوس الأعلى**الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*وبارك الله فيك*

*لم أجد هذا الدعاء** 
وأين الإسناد الصحيح لهذا الدعاء لكي يُنسَب إلى يعقوب عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟*

*وباب الدعاء واسع ، فللإنسان أن يدعو بما شاء وبما أحب ، إلا أنه لا يَدعو بإثم ولا بقطيعة رحم ، ولا يجوز الاعتداء في الدعاء** .

ومن تأمل دعوات الأنبياء والصالحين في القرآن وَجَدها لا تتجاوز كلمات معدودة ، فهي من جوامع الدعاء** .
وكذلك دعوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في السنة ، هي مِن جوامع الدعاء** .

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*بطلان حديث (لولاك ما خلقت الأفلاك)*
*السؤال:**ما رأيك بهذا الحديث : " إذا لم يكن يوجد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يكن ليخلق الكون" . بصراحة فأنا أشتبه بصحة هذا الحديث فهل يمكن أن تلقي بعض الضوء .*

*الجواب:**الحمد لله*
*قد رويت أحاديث باطلة وموضوعة بهذا المعنى ، فمن ذلك :*
*(لو لاك ما خلقت الأفلاك)*
*ذكره الشوكاني في "الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة" (ص 326) وقال :*
*قال الصغاني : موضوع اه*
*قال الألباني في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (282) : موضوع اه*
*ومنها : ما رواه الحاكم عن ابن عباس قال :*
*أوحى الله إلى عيسى عليه السلام : يا عيسى آمن بمحمد ، وأمر من أدركه من أمتك أن يؤمنوا به ، فلولا محمد ما خلقت آدم ، ولولا محمد ما خلقت الجنة والنار ، ولقد خلقت العرش على الماء فاضطرب فكتبت عليه : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ، فسكن .*
*قال الحاكم : صحيح الإسناد !! وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله :*
*أظنه موضوعاً على سعيد اه .*
*يعني : سعيد بن أبي عروبة (أحد رواة هذا الحديث) ، وقد روى هذا الحديث عنه عمرو بن أوس الأنصاري وهو المتهم بوضع هذا الحديث ، وقد ذكره الذهبي في "الميزان" وقال : أتى بخبر منكر ، ثم ساق هذا الحديث ، وقال : وأظنه موضوعاً. ووافقه الحافظ ابن حجر كما في "اللسان" .*
*وقال الألباني في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (280) : لا أصل له اه .*
*وسئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :*
*هل الحديث الذى يذكره بعض الناس : لولاك ما خلق الله عرشاً ولا كرسياً ولا أرضاً ولا سماء ولا شمسا ولا قمرا ولا غير ذلك صحيح هو أم لا ؟*
*فأجاب :*
*محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد ولد آدم ، وأفضل الخلق وأكرمهم عليه ، ومن هنا قال من قال : إن الله خلق من أجله العالم . أو أنه لولا هو لما خلق عرشا ولا كرسيا ولا سماء ولا أرضا ولا شمسا ولا قمرا .*
*لكن ليس هذا حديثا عن النبى صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم لا صحيحا ولا ضعيفا ، ولم ينقله احد من أهل العلم بالحديث عن النبى صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم ، بل ولا يعرف عن الصحابة بل هو كلام لا يُدْرَى قائله اه. مجموع الفتاوى (11/86-96) .*
*وسئلت اللجنة الدائمة :*
*هل يقال : إن الله خلق السماوات والأرض لأجل خلق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وما معنى لولاك لما خلق الأفلاك هل هذا حديث أصلا ؟*
*فأجابت :*
*لم تخلق السماوات والأرض من أجله صلى الله عليه وسلم بل خُلقت لما ذكره الله سبحانه في قوله عز وجل : "الله الذي خلق سبع سموات ومن الأرض مثلهن يتنزل الأمر بينهن لتعلموا أن الله على كل شئ قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شئ علما" , أما الحديث المذكور فهو مكذوب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا أساس له من الصحة اه . فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (1/312) .*
*وسئل الشيخ ابن باز عن هذا الحديث فقال :*
*الجواب : هذا ينقل من كلام بعض العامة وهم لا يفهمون ، يقول بعض الناس إن الدنيا خلقت من أجل محمد ولولا محمد ما خلقت الدنيا ولا خلق الناس وهذا باطل لا أصل له ، وهذا كلام فاسد ، فالله خلق الدنيا ليعرف ويُعلم سبحانه وتعالى وليُعبد جل وعلا ، خلق الدنيا وخلق الخلق ليُعرف بأسمائه وصفاته ، وبقدرته وعلمه ، وليعبد وحده لا شريك له ويطاع سبحانه وتعالى ، لا من أجل محمد ، ولا من أجل نوح ، ولا موسى ، ولا عيسى ، ولا غيرهم من الأنبياء ، بل خلق الله الخلق ليعبد وحده لا شريك له اه فتاوى نور على الدرب (46) .*
*والله أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ظل المصلي يرسم "الله أكبر" !؟ هل هذا من التكلف ؟؟؟**السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*رأيته هذا الموضوع في أحد النتديات فأردت أن أتثبت من جواز نشر مثل هذه المواضيع .. منها أيضا موضوع يقول بأن الآية "إن الذين يؤذون الله و رسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا و الآخرة .." رقمها 57 و بداية سلسلة الأرقام على البضائع الدنماركية 57** !!!!!!!

المسلم عندما يصلي ... ظله في الصلاة يشكل كلمة ( الله أكبر)*

*أترككم مع الصورة*


*Click this bar to view the full image.*


*ان كان الظل هكذا يمجدد الله في ويعظمه*

*وإن كانت الصلاة تفعل الظل هكذا فلماذا لا نصلي*

*ولم كل هذا التقاعس عن الصلاة** 

إلى آخر الموضوع فيه سرد لأحاديث صحيحة عن موضوع الصلاة** ..

**جزاكم الله خيرا
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزاك الله خيراً** . 

حول الآية سبق الجواب** :

**آية 57 من سورة الأحزاب والرقم التسلسلي التجاري لجميع المنتجات الدانماركية ؟!*

*وأما الذي يُزعَم أنه في الصورة فهو تَكلّف واضح** .. 

وما شُرِعت الصلاة لذلك ، وليس هذا من مقاصد مشروعيتها*

*فإن الإنسان أكثر ما يُصلي في المساجد ، والمرأة في بيتها حيث لا ظِلّ ! فأين هذا الزعم من أغلب الصلوات ؟*

*والله أعلم*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

اعانك الله اخي الكريم

فانه ليس من السهل كشف هذه الاخطاء

تسجيل مرور ولي عودة باذن الله

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*يوم القيامة قريب جدا* *السؤال:* الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله
هل يصح نشر هذا الموضوع؟
*......................*
*جايبه لكم موضوع ابي اتكلم فيه وأريد الكل يقرأ*
*ويفكر*
*ويقتنع*
*ويجزم*
*ويقرر*
*ويتوكل على الله*
*وراح اذكر لكم يا احباب بعض من الدلائل** :
شفتوا وسمعتوا عن الي صار بدول شرق آسيا** ...
وماحدث لسريلنكا وكيف انه الفنادق غرقت وهي العالية الشاهقة تدمرت** ...
وكيف مناطق غرقت على عمق 30 متر وكل اهاليها ماتوا** ...
شفتوا كيف الاشجار انقلعت وهدمت بيوت وشفتوا كيف انقطعت عنهم الكهرباء وتهدمت المولدات** ...
وسكك الحديد تفتت !! كل هذا بظرف 6 دقايق من هزة ارضية ضربت*
*اندونيسيا ومن قوتها انتقلت الهزات الي المياه واغرقت الدول المجاورة*
*وهدمتها** ..... !!!
ولا يخفى عليكم انه هالزلزال ممكن يمتد الي المحيط الهادي ومن ورا*
*الى القارة الامريكية والاسترالية** ...
ويقال ان صفيحه من قشرة الأرض اصطدمت ببعضها*
*وذلك كبدايه لدوران عكسي للأرض وبتالي طلوع الشمس من المغرب والله أعلم*
*ولا تنسون الزلزال الي ضرب ايران قبل فترة قصيرة جدا** ....
ومن علامات الساعة انه العالم يرد الى ورا*
*والناس تقاتل على خيول وبسيوف وبنادق** ...
وانه جزيرة العرب الصحراوية تصبح خضراء ولها وديان وانهار** .....
وكل هذا تسببه الزلزال حيث انها تدك الارض*
*اذا الارض تتهيأ ليوم القيامة ... ان القيامة قريبة جدا*
*جدا*
*جدا** !
وللعلم انه جميع العلامات الصغرى قدت انتهت و ولت منذ زمن**...
والشي الوحيد الي باقي هو ظهور المهدي وتوقع ظهوره بين ليله وضحاها** !!!
وبعد المهدي تتوالى العلامات الكبرى بسرعة رهيبة تم وصف سرعتها ...*
*مثل المسبحه ( المسباح ، السِبحة ) اذا قصيت الخيط من النص وطاحت الخرز منه بسرعة** ...
فانه العلامات الكبرى كسرعتها** !!
ولا تنسون انه رمضان الي طاف كان غريب**...
كان يبتدأ بيوم الجمعة*
*وانتهى بيوم الجمعة** ...
وكان يتخلله 5 أيام جمعة !!!!!!! كيف ذلك ؟ والشهر يحتوي*
*على 4 جمعات .... اما هذا الشهر فاحتوى على 5 جمعات**!!!!
يالله** ...!!!!!!!!!!
وهناك علماء في السعودية في محاضراتهم وندواتهم الدينية*
*يوصون الناس ويقولون .. حجوا اعتمروا قولي لاهلكم وربعكم*
*والي يعز عليكم انه يحجون يعتمرون** ..
قبل لا تختفي الكعبة فان القيامة قريبة !! نعم** ..
فمن علامات الساعة ان رجل يهدم الكعبة** ......
لاتنسون قبل الاسبوع الماضي على قناة العربية اذاعوا في الاخبار*
*انه هناك رجل في السعودية يقول انه المهدي المنتظر**....
وتم اعتقاله والتحقيق معه .. والله اعلم** !!!!!
والكل عارف انه عند ظهور المهدي يتم محاربته بكل الطرق وتخرج له*
*جيوش لتحاربه*
*ولكن الله يخسف بالجيش وينجي بعضا منه*
*حتى يخبرون العالم بما حدث للجيس المنكوب** .....
ولا تنسون ... قبل شهور قليلة ظهرت مذيعة على قناة الجزيرة**....
تقول بانه حدث شي غريب في القدس المحتلة*
*وهو انه 3 شبان فلسطينيين لحقوا شاب يهودي عشان يقتلونه** ...
بس انه اختفى عن انظارهم ... وفجأة اسمعوا صوت يقولهم انه*
*فلان وراءي !!!!!!!! كان الصوت طالع من شجرة** ...
راحوا صوب الشجره عشان يلقون اليهودي مختبىء ورائها** ....
وكادوا يذبحونه** !!!
ومن المعروف انه لا تقوم الساعة حتى تنطق الاشجار*
*وتقول ورائي يهودي فقتلوه** !!!!!!!
وهذا اخبر عنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ... وقال انه شجره*
*وحدة الي ماراح تنطق وهي شجرة يهودية** ....
وللعلم انه هذي الشجره يتم زراعتها بكثافة في اسرائيل** ....
يعني اليهود عارفين هالشي وقاعدين يستعدون** .........
وحنا شو عملنا وشو سوينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*سمعنا اغاني ؟ شفنا ستار اكاديمي؟؟*
*رحنا كافيهات ؟ لبسنا قصير ؟ غازلنا ؟*
*تركنا الصلاة ؟نسينا القران او لا تنسى يوم القيامه تنمسح اوراق** 
القران**.
هذا الي سويناه** !!!!!
الله كريم ... يارب تهدينا الى سراطك المستقيم**....
وبعدين يا أخواني هناك علامات كثيره وكثيره مثل يأجوج ومأجوج*
*والمسيح الدجال وانتشار الربا وانتشار الزنا واحتلال بغداد*
*وقصفها من الاعلى*
*كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*وظهور جبل من ذهب في العراق كما سمعنا عنه في الأخبار*
*وأخبر به النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام*
*وبا ختصار اقول*
*ماالذي بقي من علامات يوم القيامة....؟؟؟؟*
*ما الذي لم يتحقق من العلامات الصغرى المنفردة ؟؟*
*لا شيء** ..
جميع العلامات الصغرى .. حدثت والكثير منها تكرر حدوثه زيادةً* 
*للتأكيد** ..
مالذي بقي من العلامات الصغرى المصاحبة للكبرى** ..
والتي تحدث خلال وقوع الكبرى*
*وقرب وقوعها حيث تفصل بينهم فترة من الزمان لا تكاد تذكر*
*لعمري لم يبقى شيء** !
ها نحن قد عايشنا الصغرى المنفردة .. ونعايش الصغرى المرافقة للكبرى** ..
بمعنى آخر ... نحن نعيش في نهاية الزمان** ..
أخبروني بالله عليكم*
*مالذي بقي من هذه لم تظهر ؟**! :-
بعثةالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*إنشقاق القمر** ..
موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** .
فتح بيت المقدس- حدث ذلك في عهد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه*
*وسيحدث في عهد المهدي** .
كثرةالمال والاستغناء عن الصدقة** ..
ظهور الفتن** ..
انتشار الأمن** ..
ظهور النار بالحجاز حدث في القرن السابع الهجري** - ..
قتال الترك المغول** - ..
قتال العجم** ..
ضياع الأمانة** ..
رفع العلم وظهور الجهل** ..
كثرة أعوان الظالم وظهور الكاسيات العاريات** !
إنتشار الزنى وظهور الفاحشة** .
انتشار الربا** ..
استحلال الموسيقى والغناء والخمر** ..
زخرفة المساجد والتباهي بها** ..
التطاول في البنيان*
*ولادة الأمة ربتها - اختلف العلماء في معنى هذا الحديث*
*فمنهم من قال إنها تلد ربتها أو ربها نصاً** ..
ومنهم من قال كرواية مسلم*
*أنه إذا ملك الرجل جارية فاستولدها كان*
*الولد بمنزلة السيد لها . وقيل أن تبيع النساء الأمهات*
*أولادهم ويكثرذلك فيتداول الملاك المستولد حتى يشتريها ولدها*
*وقالوا أنه كثرة العقوق فيعامل الابن أمه معاملة السيد لأمته من الإهانة والسب** ...
كثرة الهرج والمرج ( القتل)*
*تقارب الزمن .. تقارب الأسواق** ..
ظهور الشرك في الأمةالإسلامية** ..
ظهور الفواحش وقطيعة الرحم وسوء الجوار** ..
تمسك الشيوخ بمظاهر الشباب** .
كثرة الشح .. كثرة التجارة .. ظهور الخسف والمسخ والقذف** ..
كثرة الزلازل** ..
ارتفاع أسافل الناس** : ..
ذهاب الصالحين** ..
عدم إفشاء السلام .. التماس العلم من الأصاغر** ..
الرؤيا الصادقة للمؤمنين .. انتشار التعليم والكتابة** ..
ترك العمل بالسنن .. الاختلاف*
*في رؤية الهلال** ..
كثرة الكذب في نقل الأخبار .. كثرة شهادة الزور وكتمان شهادة الحق*
*كثرة النساء وقلة الرجال*
*كثرة الموت المفاجيء** ..
عودة أرض العرب مروجاً وأنهاراً .. كثرة المطر وقلة الزرع*
*لم يبقى شيء بالطبع .. لأن الكبرى أوشكت في الظهور** ..
إن لم تكن قد بدأت** !
أولى العلامات الصغرى المصاحبة للكبرى التي بدأت في الظهور** ..
هي انحسار نهر الفرات عن جبل الذهب** ..
ستظهر هذه العلامة قرب ظهور المهدي** ..
وبالفعل بدأ نهر الفرات في انخفاض منسوب مياهه** ..
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم** : "
لا تقوم الساعة حتى يحسر الفرات عن جبل من ذهب يقبل الناس عليه**...
من كل مائة تسعة وتسعون .. ويقول كل رجل منهم لعلي أكون أنا الذي أنجو** "
شديدة ومقتلة عظيمة .. .. وتلك فتنة*
*قتال دائر بين الرجال من أجل أخذ الذهب .. ولا يصل إليه أحد**...
ومن حضر تلك العلامة فلا يأخذ من الذهب شيئاً كما أمر النبي*
*صلى الله عليه وسلم** : "
يوشك الفرات أن يحسر عن*
*جبل من ذهب فمن حضره فلا يأخذ منه شيء** " ..
وثاني علامة هو كلام السباع والجمادات للإنسان** ..
هل سُتدهش عندما تعلم أن هذه العلامة قد ظهرت من عهد النبي*
*صلى الله عليه وسلم**!
في الحديث الصحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال** :
جاء ذئب إلى راعي الغنم فأخذ منه شاه فطلبه الراعي حتى انتزعها منه** . 
قال** :
فصعد الذئب على تل فأقص جلس على أسته واستذفر أدخل ذنبه*
*بين فخذيه - فقال : عمدت إلى رزق رزقنيه الله عزوجل*
*وانتزعته مني ، فقال الرجل : تالله ان رأيت كاليوم ذئباً*
*يتكلم**!
قال الذئب**:
أعجب من هذا رجل في النخلات بين الحرتين يخبركم بما مضى*
*وبما هو كائن بعدكم . وكان الرجل يهودياً فجاء الرجل إلى النبي صلى** 
الله عليه وسلم وخبره .. فصدقه النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام**....
ثم قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :" إنها أمارة من إمارات بين يدي** 
الساعة*
*قد أوشك الرجل أن يخرج*
*حتى تحدثه نعلاه وسوطه ما أحدث أهله بعده** " ..
ثالث علامة : تمني الموت من شدة البلاء** :
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" لا تقوم الساعة حتى يمر الرجل بقبرالرجل** 
فيقول ياليتني مكانه** " ..
قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : سيأتي عليكم زمان لو وجدأحدكم الموت** 
يباع لاشتراه** ..
إنه البلاء العظيم .. وابتعاد الناس عن شريعة الإسلام** ..
وكثرة القتل بين المسلمين** ..
وقد حدث ذلك في بعض البلاد مثل البوسنة والهرسك*
*وغيرها .. وسيحدث قريباً** ..
رابعاً : كثرة الروم وقتالهم للمسلمين** ..
والروم هم الغرب عموماً .. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم** :
" لا تقوم الساعة والروم أكثر الناس** " ..
أعتقد أن هذه العلامة يمكن ملاحظتها بكل وضوح** !
وسيغدر بنا بنو الأصفر .. وسيقاتلوننا** ..
قال عليه السلام : " أعدد ستاً بين يدي الساعة ..فذكر منها هدنة تكون** 
بين بينكم وبين بني الأصفر ( الروم** (
فيغدرون ، فيأتونكم تحت ثمانين غاية راية تحت كل غاية اثنا عشر*
*ألفاً** "
نحن الآن نعيش نهايات عصر الهدنة مع الروم .. ولسوف يغدرون** ..
وستكون ملحمة عظيمة تنتهي بإذن الله بنصر المسلمين .. تحت قيادة المهدي** ..
خامساً : فتح القسطنطينية ..فُتحت في عهد الفاتح** ..
وسوف تفتح من جديد لأنها أصبحت علمانية** ..
وسيكون فتحها بالتكبير والتهليل** ..
الروم ستقاتل المسلمين أتعلمون لماذا ؟*
*لأن الروم يطلبون من المسلمين أن يخلوا بينهم وبين الذين أسلموا منهم** 
فيقول المسلمون** :
لا والله لا نخلي بينكم وبين أخواننا ، فتكون الحرب التي تنتهي*
*بإذن الله بنصرالمسلمين** ..
أيبدو هذا الشرط مألوفاً حالياً نوعاً ما ؟؟؟**!
الهدف من ذكر العلامات الصغرى ليست للتسلية إنما تذكرة*
*لأولي الألباب** ..
أخبروني مالذي فعلناه في الدنيا من أعمال أمرنا بها الخالق،*
*كيف سنواجهه سبحانه وتعالى يوم الساعة** .....
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة**..
" فهل ينظرون إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم*
*بغتة فقد جاء أشراطها** "
) سورة محمد آية 18** (
ياليت الكل يهتم بالشيء هذا ويفكر ويحاسب نفسه قليلا*
*ماذا فعلت وماذا ستفعل*
*فكر في من سبقك الى دائر الاخره ماذا كان يعمل بدنياه*
*ان كان خيرا سيتخطى العقاب وان كان شرا فسيلقى عذاب*
*وفي الاخير اتمنى لجميع ابناء المسلمين الهدايه*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**وجزاكالله خيرا** .

هذا الموضوع فيه حق وباطل ، فهو خليط ! بين صحيح وسَقيم** !
أما مسألة دوران الأرض وانعكاسه فليس هذه بصحيح** . 
لأن الصادق المصدوق صلىالله عليه وسلم أخبر أن الشمس تَطلع من مغربها ، وليست الأرض هي التي تتحرّك وتضطرب** .
وسبق التنبيه على هذا هنا** :

خبر عاجل وخطير : الشمس ستطلع من مغربهاعلى المريخ* 
*وسبق التنبيه في الموضوع نفسه على ما هو أقرب من قيام الساعة ومن خراب الكعبة .. وهوالموت الذي قد يَفجأ الإنسان في أي لحظة**. 

لم تظهر العلامات الصغرى كلهابعد** .

*
*وأماهذه (ولا تنسون ... قبل شهور قليلة ظهرت مذيعة على قناة الجزيرة.... تقول بأنه حدثشي غريب في القدس المحتلة**وهو انه 3 شبان فلسطينيين لحقوا شاب يهودي عشان يقتلونه**( ... 

فهذا حديث خُرافة** !
هذه تصوّرات تصوّرها أحد الشباب في أحدالمواقع وتخيّل ذلك ، ومن ضمن تخيّله تخيّل أن ذلك يُنشر في قناة الجزيرة .. .إلىآخره**فهذا غير صحيح بل هو محض خيال**والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبربذلك ، وهو حق لا مِرية فيه** .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا تقوم الساعة حتىيقاتل المسلمون اليهود ، فيقتلهم المسلمون ، حتى يختبئ اليهودي من وراء الحجروالشجر ، فيقول الحجر أو الشجر : يا مسلم ! يا عبد الله ! هذا يهودي خلفي فتعالفاقتله ، إلا الغرقد فإنه من شجر اليهود . رواه البخاري ومسلم** .

وفي هذادليل على أن القتال لا يَكون من ثلاثة أو أربعة ، بل من المسلمين عامة لليهود عامة** .
فهو قتال أمة لأمة ، وليس قتال شُبّان لواحِد** !

وبعض ما في هذا المقاليَحتاج إلى تعقّب ، والتعقّب يَحتاج إلى وقت** .

والله المستعان.*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*


**

 *هل الزلازل الأخير سببه اختلال دوران الأرض وأنها في* *طريقها إلى الدوران العكسي؟
* 
 *السؤال**:* *انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة رسالة على الهاتف المحمول (الجوال) تتحدث عن أسباب الزلزال الذي حدث في قارة آسيا ، ونسب هذا القول إلى الدكتور زغلول النجار وكان نص الرسالة : د.زغلول النجار : سبب زلزال آسيا هو اختلال لدوران الأرض بسبب تباطئها مما يدل على أن الأرض في طريقها إلى الدوران العكسي والدخول في العلامات الكبرى وبداية لكوارث طبيعية إلى أن تشرق الشمس من مغربها . انشر واستغفر . ما رأيكم في هذه الرسالة وهل هي صحيحة ؟**.
**الجواب**:* *الحمد لله**ما نسب في هذه الرسالة إلى الدكتور زغلول النجار، غير صحيح ، وقد أنكره الدكتور نفسه ، حين سئل عنه في برنامج "منبر الجزيرة : التجهيزات العربية لمواجهة الكوارث" على قناة الجزيرة الفضائية** . 

فأجاب : " والله أخي الكريم هذا الموضوع عارٍ عن الصحة تماما ، جملة وتفصيلا ويبدو أن هناكشياطين من شياطين الإنس يريدون أن يروجوا بعض هذه الخرافات على لساني ، لإدراكهملمدى حب الناس لي من فضل الله وكرمه ، فيصدقون هذا الكلام** . 

أولا : أناأكرر كثيرا أن الآخرة لها من السنن والقوانين ما يغير سنن الدنيا تماما** . 

ثانيا : أن الآخرة كما وصفها القرآن الكريم لا تأتي إلا بغتة ، يصفها ربناتبارك وتعالى بقوله عز من قائل : ( ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَوَاتِ والأَرْضِ لاتَأْتِيكُمْ إلاّ بَغْتَة).**ثالثا : أن كتلة الأرض تقدر بحوالي ستة آلافبليون مليون مليون طن ، هذا الزلزال على قوته لا يمكن أن يغير من سرعة دوران الأرضأو يبطئ منها** . 

بعض الناس قالوا - وهذا موجود على الإنترنت - صحيح لو كانالانفجار هذا في عكس اتجاه دوران الأرض فهو يبطئ من سرعة الدوران وإذا كان في اتجاهدوران الأرض فهو يسرع من سرعة دوران الأرض حول محورها وفي الحالين التباطؤ أوالتسارع لا يتجاوز واحد على المليون من الثانية فكيف يمكن أن يقال إن هذا منالعلامات الكبرى للساعة ، وأن العلامات الكبرى قد حددها رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلمبدقة شديدة ولا مجال للاجتهاد بجوار أقوال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. " انتهى** . 

وقد بين الدكتور في حوارات أخرى سبب الزلزال من الناحية العلمية ، معبيان أنه عقوبة على المعاصي والآثام** . 

قال الله تعالى : ( وَمَاأَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ)الشورى/30** . 

وقال : ( ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَاكَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ ) الروم/41** . 

والله أعلم** .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الدعاء المعجزة*
*ما هي صحة قصة المرأة مع كليم الله موسى ؟؟ 
* *السؤال:* *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *الموضوع بأكمله* *كلنا نعرف سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو كليم الله* *فقد أتت إليه امرأة، وقالت له أدعو لي ربك أن يرزقني بالذرية، فكان سيدنا موسى عليه* *الصلاة والسلام يسأل الله بأن يرزقها الذرية* *وبما أن سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كليم الله، كان رب العزة تبارك وتعالي* *يقول له يا موسى إني كتبتها عقيم* *فحينما أتت إليه المرأة قال لها سيدنا موسى، لقد سألت الله لك، فقال ربي لي* *يا موسي إني كتبتها عقيم* *وبعد سنة أتت إليه المرأة تطلبه مرة أخرى أن يسأل الله أن يرزقها الذرية، فعاد* *سيدنا موسى وسأل الله لها الذرية مرة أخرى* *فقال الله له كما قال في المرة الأولى يا موسى إني كتبتها عقيم فأخبرها سيدنا موسى* *بما قاله الله له في المرة الأولى* *وبعد فترة من الزمن أتت المرأة الى سيدنا موسى وهي تحمل طفلا* *فسألها سيدنا موسى طفل من هذا الذي معك ، فقالت انه طفلي رزقني الله به* *فكلم سيدنا موسى ربه ، وقال يا رب لقد كتبتها عقيم* *فقال الله عز وجل وعلا* * يا موسى كلما كتبتها عقيم ، قالت يا رحيم* *كلما كتبتها عقيم ، قالت يا رحيم فسبقت رحمتي قدرتي* * فانظر يا أخي وانظري يا أختي رحمة رب العالمين قدرته* *وإليك الدعاء* *اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيبالمبارك ،* *الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به* *رحمت ، وإذااستفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى* *درجاتك سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين* *اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني* *يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين* *سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ،* *وأستغفرالله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك* *اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ،* *وأعزهم من عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه أجمعين* *أمانة في عنقك الى يوم القيامة أرسلها لكل من تعرف وتحب من أصدقاء* *وجزاكم الله خير* *هل هي من الإسرائيليات المقبوله ؟؟* 
 *الجواب :* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *وجزاك الله خيراً .* *هو مِن المقْبَول مِن حيث المعنى ، لا مِن حيث العمل به .* *فمعناه صحيح ، والعمل به يَحتاج إلى ثبوته في شرعنا .* *وأعني به تخصيص الدعاء بهذا الحال .* *وأما الدعاء فشأنه عَجيب .. بِه تُنفّس الكُروب ، وتُكشَف الخطوب ، وتُفْرَج المضايق* *وفي الحديث : لاَ يَرُدّ القَضَاءَ إِلاّ الدّعَاءُ ، وَلاَ يَزِيدُ في العُمُرِ إِلاّ البِرّ .* *وفي الحديث أيضا : الدعاء ينفع مما نزل ومما لم ينزل ، فعليكم عباد الله بالدعاء .* *أما إلْزام الناس بإرسال هذه الرسالة وَجعلها في أعناق الناس ؛ فهذا لا يَجوز ، لِما فيه مِن إلْزام الناس بأمرٍ ليس بِلازم .* *فلا يجوز اتِّباع مثل هذا الأسلوب في الرسائل .* *والله تعالى أعلم .* *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم* 
 
** 
 
*درجة رواية ( الدعاء المعجزة )* *السؤال:* *ما صحة هذه الرواية المنتشرة في المنتديات والمسماة الدعاء المعجزة "الدعاء المعجزة" رحمة الله الواسعة كلنا نعرف سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو كليم الله فقد أتت إليه امرأة، وقالت له أدعو لي ربك أن يرزقني بالذرية، فكان سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام يسأل الله بأن يرزقها الذرية وبما أن سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كليم الله، كان رب العزة تبارك وتعالي يقول له يا موسى إني كتبتها عقيم فحينما أتت إليه المرأة قال لها سيدنا موسى، لقد سألت الله لك، فقال ربي لي يا موسي إني كتبتها عقيم وبعد سنة أتت إليه المرأة تطلبه مرة أخرى أن يسأل الله أن يرزقها الذرية، فعاد سيدنا موسى وسأل الله لها الذرية مرة أخرى فقال الله له كما قال في المرة الأولى يا موسى إني كتبتها عقيم فأخبرها سيدنا موسى بما قاله الله له في المرة الأول وبعد فترة من الزمن أتت المرأة إلى سيدنا موسى وهي تحمل طفلا فسألها سيدنا موسى طفل من هذا الذي معك، فقالت أنه طفلي رزقني الله به فكلم سيدنا موسى ربه، وقال يا رب لقد كتبتها عقيم فقال الله عز وجل وعلا يا موسى كلما كتبتها عقيم، قالت يا رحيم كلما كتبتها عقيم، قالت يا رحيم فسبقت رحمتي قدرتي فانظر يا أخي وانظري يا أختي رحمة رب العالمين وقدرته وإليك الدعاء اللهم يا حي يا قيوم، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك، الأحب إليك الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين وإلى أعلى درجاتك سابقين، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين، اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني إلى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر ولله الحمد، وأستغفر الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك، وأعذهم من عذابك، ولك الحمد، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه أجمعين"؟* *الفتوى:* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:* * فلم نطلع على ما يفيد ثبوت القصة, وقد  تكون من الإسرائيليات.* * والله أعلم.* * المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم قول: لئن قذفتنى فى النار لأخبرن أهل النار أنى أحبكالسؤال:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا الكريم/ عبدالرحمن حفظك الله تعالى

البعض يتناقل هذه المقولة:

لئن سألتنى يا رب يوم القيامة عن ذنبى لأسألنك عن رحمتك
و لئن سألتنى يا رب عن تقصيرى لأسألنك عن عفوك
و لئن قذفتنى فى النار لأخبرن أهل النار أنى أحبك

هل بها بأس شيخنا الكريم او ما فيها بأس نقلها؟؟

وفقكم الله تعالى

الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ووفقك الله لما يُحب ويَرضى
وحفِظك الله ورعاك .
أولاً : الأمر يوم القيامة أعظم من ذلك ، فالعبد يوم القيامة يَخاف مُناقَشَة الْحِسَاب ، ويَوْجَل من ذنوبه .
قال عليّ رضي الله عنه : لا يَرجو عَبْدٌ إلا ربه، ولا يَخَافَنّ إلا ذَنْبه .
ثانياً : يجب على الإنسان أن يَعرِف قَدْرَه ، فالرَّبّ رَبّ ، والعَبْد عَبْد !
والرَّبُّ سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي يسأل عبده ويُقرِّره عن ذنوبه ، وليس العبد هو الذي يسأل ربه أو يُحاسِبه .
ثالثاً : يجب على الإنسان أن يُحسِن العمل ، ويَرجو رحمة ربِّه ، لا أن يُسيء العمل ويَتَّكِل على مثل هذه الأقاويل .
فقد كان السَّلَف يُحسِنون العمل ويَخافون أن لا يُتقبّل منهم .
لما نَزَل قوله تعالى : ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوا وَّقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ أَنَّهُمْ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ ) قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : سألتُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أهُم الذين يَزنون ويَسرقون ويَشربون الْخَمْر ؟ قال : لا يا ابنة الصديق ، ولكنهم الذين يُصلون ويَصومون ويَتصدقون ، وهم يَخافون أن لا يُقبل منهم ، أولئك الذين يُسارعون في الخيرات . رواه الترمذي وغيره .
قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : إن المؤمن يرى ذنوبه كأنه قاعد تحت جبل يخاف أن يَقع عليه ، وإن الفاجر يَرى ذنوبه كَذُبَابٍ مَرّ على أنفه ، فقال به هكذا . رواه البخاري .
وقال الحسن البصري : إن المؤمن جمع إحسانا وشفقة ، وإن المنافق جمع إساءة وأمْنا .
يعني إساءةً في العمل وأمْناً مِن مَكْر الله .
وكان الربيع بن خثيم على شِدّته في العبادة حتى رُويَ عنه أنه إذا سجد كأنه ثوب مطروح ، فتجيء العصافير فتقع عليه ، ومع ذلك ورد عنه أنه كان يبكى حتى تبتلّ لحيته من دموعه ، ثم يقول : أدركنا أقواما كنا في جنوبهم لصوصا .
وكان مُطرّف بن عبد الله يقول : لأن أبيت نائما ، وأصبح نادما ، أحب إلي من أن أبيت قائما ، فأصبح معجَبا . يعني بعمله .
وكانوا يَخشون الله ، ويَخافُون عِقابه .
قال ابن القيم : وكثير من الجهّال اعتمدوا على رحمة الله وعَفوه وكَرَمِه وضَيَّعُوا أمْرَه ونَهْيَه ونَسوا أنه شديد العقاب وأنه لا يُرَدّ بأسُه عن القوم المجرمين ومن اعتمد على العَفْو مع الإصرار على الذنب فهو كالمعاند . اه .
وقد ذمّ السلف من اغترَ بالله ، أو اعتمد على سعة رحمة الله .
قال معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه : سَيَبْلَى القرآن في صدور أقوام كما يَبلى الثوب فَيَتَهافَت ، يقرؤونه لا يَجدون له شهوة ولا لَذّة ، يَلبسون جلود الضأن على قُلوب الذِّئاب ، أعمالهم طَمَع لا يُخَالِطه خَوف ، إن قَصَّروا قالوا : سَنَبْلُغ ، وإن أساؤوا قالوا : سَيُغْفَر لنا ! إنا لا نُشْرِك بالله شيئا . رواه الدارمي .
وقال معروف الكرخي : رجاؤك لِرَحْمَةِ مَن لا تُطِيعه مِن الخذلان والْحُمْق .
وقال بعض العلماء : مَن قَطع عُضوا مِنك في الدنيا بِسَرِقَةِ ثلاثة دراهم لا تأمَن أن تكون عقوبته في الآخرة على نحو هذا .
وقيل للحَسَن : نَرَاك طويل البكاء .
فقال : أخاف أن يَطرحني في النار ولا يُبالي .
وسأل رَجُلٌ الحسن فقال : يا أبا سعيد كيف نَصنع بمجالسة أقوام يُخَوّفونا حتى تكاد قلوبنا تنقطع ؟ فقال : والله لأن تَصحب أقواما يُخوّفونك حتى تُدرك أمْنا خير لك من أن تَصحب أقواما يُؤمّنونك حتى تَلحقك الْمَخَاوف . نقل ذلك ابن القيم .
يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله :
تَعْلَم أنك ناقص ، وكل ما يأتي من الناقص ناقص ، هو يُوجِب اعتذاره منه لا محالة ، فعلى العبد أن يعتذر إلى ربه من كل ما يأتي به من خير وشر ؛ أما الشر فظاهر ، وأما الخير فيعتذر من نقصانه ، ولا يَراه صالحاً لِرَبِّه فهو مع إحسانه مُعتذر في إحسانه ، ولذلك مدح الله أولياءه بالوجل منه مع إحسانهم بقوله : (وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آَتَوْا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَجِلَةٌ) . اه .
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء الأنبياء و الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلامالسؤال:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشيخ الفاضل بارك الله فيه
هل يصح ما جاء في هذا الموضوع ؟

دعاء الأنبياء و الرسل :

دعاء أدم عليه السلام
((اللهم أنك سرى و علانيتي فأقبل معذرتي ,و تعلم حاجتي فأعطني سؤالي,و تعلم ما في نفسي فأغفر لي ذنوبي )).
((اللهم أنى أسألك أيمانا يباشر قلبي ,و يقينا صادقا حتى أعلم ما يصيبني ألا ما كتبته على و الرضا بما قسمته لي يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام).
دعاء يعقوب عليه السلام
((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . يا من خلق الخلق بغير مثال و يا من بسط الأرض بغير أعوان , و يا من دبر الأمور بغير وزير ,و يا من يرزق الخلق بغير مشير)) ثم تدعو بما شئت يستجيب الله لك إن شاء الله .
دعاء الخضر عليه السلام
((بسم الله ما شاء الله و لا قوة إلا بالله . ما شاء الله كل نعمة من الله . ما شاء الله الخير كله بيد الله . ما شاء الله لا يصرف السوء إلا الله)). {من قالها ثلاث مرات إذا اصبح أمن الحرق و السرق و الغرق إن شاء الله}
دعاء محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام
((اللهم أجعل في بصري نورا , وأجعل في سمعي نورا ,وأجعل في لساني نورا ,وأجعل في فمي نورا ,وأجعل عن يميني نورا ,وأجعل عن يساري نورا ,وأجعل من أمامي نورا ,وأجعل من خلفي نورا ,وأجعل من فوقى نورا , وأجعل من تحتي نورا , وأجعل لي يوم القيامة نورا , و أعظم لي نورا)). 
((اللهم ارزقني حلالا لا تعاقبني في ,و قنعني بما رزقتني ,و استعملني به صالحا تقبلة منى)).
((اللهم أسألك أيمانا يباشر قلبي ,حتى أعلم أنة لن يصيبني ألا ما كتبته لي ,و الرضا من المعيشة بما قسمت بي )).
((اللهم أسألك من فجأة الخير ,وأعوذ بك من فجأة الشر)).
((اللهم أصلح ذات بيننا ,وألف بين قلوبنا ,وأهدنا سبل السلام ,و نجنا من الظلمات ألي النور ,و جنبنا الفواحش ما ظهر لنا و ما بطن)).
((اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي جعلته عصمة آمري ,وأصلح لي دنياي التي جعلت فيها معاشي ,وأصلح لي أخرتي التي جعلت أليها مرجعي).
((اللهم اغفر لنا ,وارحمنا ,وارض عنا ,وتقبل منا ,و أدخلنا الجنة ,و نجنا من النار ,وأصلح لنا شأننا كله)).
((اللهم ألطف بي في تيسير كل عسير ,فأن تيسير كل عسير عليك بيسير ,وأسألك اليسر و المعافاة فى الدنيا و الآخرة)).
((اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك ,و عزائم مغفرتك ,و السلامة من كل أثم ,و الغنيمة من كل بر ,و الفوز بالجنة ,والنجاة برحمتك من النار)).
((اللهم أنت أحق من ذكر ,وأحق من عبد , وانصر من ابتغى , و ارأف من ملك , و أجود من سئل , و أوسع من أعطى , أنت الملك لا شريك لك , والفرد لا تهلك , كل شيء هالك ألا وجهك , لن تطاع ألا بأذنك , ولن تعصى ألا بعلمك , تطاع فتشكر , وتعصى فتغفر , اقرب شهيد , وأدنى حفيظ , حولت دون الثغور , و أخذت بالنواصي , وكتبت الآثار , ونسخت الآجال ,القلوب لك مفضية ,والسر عندك علانية , الحلال ما أحللت , والحرام ما حرمت , والدين ما شرعت والأمر ما قضيت , الخلق خلقك , والعبد عبدك , أنت الله الرءوف الرحيم أسألك بنور وجهك الذي أشركت له السماوات والأرض , كل حق هو لك , وبحق السائلين عليك أن تقبلني العشية وان تجيرني من النار برحمتك)). } ثم تدعو بما شئت يستجيب الله لك إنشاء الله
((اللهم أنك تعلم سرى و علانيتي ,فأقبل معذرتي ,و تعلم حاجتي فأعطني سؤالي ,وتعلم ما في نفسي فأغفر لي ذنبي)).
((اللهم إني أسألك موجبات رحمتك ,و عزائم مغفرتك ,و الغنيمة من كل بر ,والسلامة من كل أثم ,أسألك ألا تدع ذنبا ألا غفرته ,ولا هما ألا فرجته ,و لا حاجة هي لك رضا ألا قضيتها لي)).
((اللهم رب السماوات السبع وما أظلت,ورب الأرضين وما أقلت,ورب الشياطين وما أضلت ,كن لي جارا من شر خلقك كلهم جميعا أن يفرط على أحد,أو أن يبغى على , عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ,ولا اله غيرك, ولا اله ألا أنت))
ما يقال بعد كل دعاء:
(( يا قاضى الحاجات , و يا مجيب الدعوات , و يا غافر السيئات , ويا ولى الحسنات , و يا دافع البليات .. يا من قلت في كتابك ادعونى أستجب لكم .. و إنك لا تخلف الميعاد .. و ها نحن قد دعوناك كما أمرتنا فأستجب لدعائنا كما وعدتنا .. الهم هذا الدعاء و منك الإجابة .. و هذا الجهد و عليك التكلان .. و إن لله و إن إليه راجعون .. ولا حول ولا قوة ألا بالله العلي العظيم .. سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون و سلام على المرسلين و الحمد لله رب العالمين , و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم أجمعين)).

الجواب :وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا .
أما ما يُنسَب إلى آدم أو الخضر أو يعقوب فلا يثبت من ذلك شيء .
والخضر ليس نبيا على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وأكثر العلماء على انه لم يكن نبيا . اه .
وأما أدعية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيُنظر فيها ، فما صحّ منها ففيه كِفاية وغُنية عما لم يَصِحّ .
وكنت جَمَعْت ما يتعلّق بأسباب إجابة الدعاء ومظانه وموانعه في كُتيّب بعنوان : لا تَكن أعجز الناس .
وهذه الأدعية منها الصحيح ، ومنها ما يَحتاج إلى بحث .
وليس صحيحا أن الدعاء يُختم ب (يا قاضى الحاجات , و يا مجيب الدعوات , و يا غافر السيئات ... )
والله تعالى أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اللهم زد من يحبني جنونا بي وامنح من يكرهني نعمة العقل*
*ما حكم هذا الدعاء؟**السؤال:**شيخنا الفاضل .. حفظم الله ورعاكم*
*هناك من يضع هذا الدعاء في توقيعه الشخصي:*
*اللهم زد من يحبني جنونا بي*
*وامنح من يكرهني نعمة العقل*
*هل يجوز الدعاء بهذه الصيغة ؟*
*الجواب :*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*وجزاك الله خيرا .*
*وحفظك ورعاك*
*هذا عبث لا يَليق بالدعاء ، والدعاء عِبادة بل قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : الدعاء هو العبادة » ثم قرأ : ( وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ ) . رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره .*
*قال شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : الدعاءُ من أعظم الدِّين . اه .*
*كما أن مِن شرْط إجابة الدعاء أن لا يَدعو الداعي بإثم ولا بِقطيعة رَحِم ، لِقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا يزال يستجاب للعبد ما لم يدع بإثم أو قطيعة رحم . رواه مسلم .*
*وهذا الدعاء الذي سُئل عنه هو من باب التعدّي في الدعاء ، وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سيَأتي أقوام يَعتَدُون في الدعاء .*
*لأن حُب هذا الشخص وبُغضه ليس كَحُبّ الأنصار ، الذين حُبّهم إيمان وبُغضهم نِفاق !*
*والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*نقد قصة موضوعة ، والتحذير من القصَّاص الجهلة* 

 *السؤال**:* *نرجو الإفادة في صحة هذه** الرواية ( سمعتها من أحد الوعاظ ) استيقظ الساعة الرابعة والثلث ليجهز نفسه لأداء صلاة الفجر , قام وتوضأ ولبس ثوبه وتهيأ للخروج من المنزل والذهاب إلى المسجد , كان معتاداً على ذلك فمنذ صغره اعتاد أن يصلي صلواته جماعة في المسجد حتى صلاة الفجر , خرج من منزله وأخذ طريقه إلى المسجد , وبينما هو في طريقه إليه تعثّر وسقط وتمزّق جزء من ثوبه , فعاد إلى المنزل يغيّر ثوبه ويلبس ثوباً آخر , لم يغضب ولم يسب ولم يلعن ، فقط عاد إلى منزله وغيَّر ثوبه بكل بساطة , ثم عاد مرة أخرى يسلك طريق المسجد وإذ به يتعثّر مرة أخرى ويسقط وانقطع جزء من هذا الثوب أيضاً , عاد إلى منزله وقام بتغيير ثوبه , لقد تمزّق كلا ثوبيه ومع ذلك لم يعقه ذلك عن رغبته في أداء الصلاة جماعة في المسجد , عاد مرة أخرى يأخذ طريقه إلى المسجد ، وإذا به يتعثر للمرة الثالثة , ولكن شعر فجأة أنه لم يسقط ، وأن هناك أحداً أسنده ومنعه من أن يسقط على الأرض , تعجب الرجل ونظر حوله فلم يجد أحداً , وقف حائراً لحظة ثم أكمل طريقه إلى المسجد ، وإذا به يسمع صوتاً يقول له أتدري من أنا ؟ فقال الرجل : لا ، فرد الصوت : أنا الذي منعك من السقوط , فأعقبه الرجل وقال : فمن أنت ؟ فأجاب : أنا الشيطان ، فسأله الرجل : ما دمتَ الشيطان لم منعتني من السقوط ؟ فرد الشيطان : في المرة الأولى عندما تعثرت وعدت إلى منزلك وغيَّرت ثوبك غفر الله لك كل ذنبك ، وفي المرة الثانية عندما تعثرت وعدت إلى منزلك وغيَّرت ثوبك غفر الله لأهل بيتك , وعندما تعثرت في المرة الثالثة خفت أن تعود إلى المنزل وتغير ثوبك فيغفر الله لأهل حيّك , فأسندتك ومنعتك السقوط** ! . 
ما يحيرني في القصة أنه هل يمكن للشيطان أن يكلم الإنسان وأن يمسك يده ويمنعه من السقوط كما ورد في القصة ؟**. 
* 
*الجواب:*

*الحمد لله 

أولاً : 

هذه القصة لا أصل لها في كتب السنة والحديث والتاريخ ، وهي مخالفة للشرع مخالفة صريحة ، وذلك من وجوه : 

1. المحادثة بين الرجل والشيطان ، فمن الممكن أن يوسوس الشيطان للإنسان ، وهو على هيئته الحقيقية ، وأما أن يكلمه فهذا غير ممكن ، إلا أن يكون الشيطان متشكلا على هيئة البشر. 

2. قول الشيطان إنه أسند الرجل عندما تعثَّر ، وهذا الأمر لا يصدَّق وليس في مقدور الشيطان أن يفعله ، وقد جعل الله تعالى الملائكة حافظة وحارسة للإنسان من ضرر الجن وأذيته ؛ لأنهم يروننا ولا نراهم ، قال تعالى : ( لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِّن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللّهِ ) الرعد/11 ، وواضح من القصة المكذوبة أن الشيطان له قدرة على حفظ الإنسان مما يمكن أن يؤذيه ، أو أن الشيطان قادر على المنع من قدر الله تعالى . 

3. والأخطر في القصة المكذوبة هو في قول الشيطان إن الله تعالى في المرة الأولى غفر للإنسان كل ذنبه ، وأنه في المرة الثانية غفر الله لأهل بيته ، وزعْمه أنه لو سقط في المرة الثالثة لغفر الله لأهل حيِّه ! وهذا كله من الكذب على الله تعالى وادعاء علم الغيب ، وليس جرح المجاهد في المعركة مع الكفار بموجب لمثل هذه الفضائل ، فكيف تُجعل للذاهب للمسجد ، وهي ليست لمن تعثر وسقط في الدعوة إلى الله أو في طريقه لصلة الرحم وغيرها من الطاعات ، فكيف تُجعل هذه الفضائل لمن سقط في ذهابه للمسجد ؟! . 

ثم إنه ليس في السقوط والتعثر شيء يوجب هذه الفضائل ، وقد سقط وتعثر وجرح كثير من الصحابة في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يأتِ حرف في السنة في مثل هذه الفضائل بل ولا في جزء منها ، ولا يغفر الله تعالى لأهل البيت أو الحي أو المدينة لفعل واحد من الصالحين أو طاعته ، فضلاً عن سقوط لا يقرِّب إلى الله وليس هو طاعة في نفسه ، ولو كان أحدٌ ينتفع بفعل غيره لانتفع والد إبراهيم عليه السلام بنبوة ابنه ، ولانتفع ابن نوح بنبوة أبيه ، ولانتفع أبو طالب بنبوة ابن أخيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

ثم من أين علم الشيطان بذلك كله حتى أخبر هذا الرجل ، وهل يملك الشيطان أن يمنع رحمة أرادها الله تعالى بأحد من عباده ؟ 

كلا ؛ قال الله تعالى : ( مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ) فاطر/2 

ثانياً : 

لا شك أن هذه القصص المكذوبة الباطلة هي مما يروج عند من لم يفهم دينه ، ولا يعرف توحيد ربه تعالى ، ويروجها أساطين الكذب من الخرافيين المفترين على شرع الله تعالى ، وقد توعد الله تعالى هؤلاء الكاذبين بأشد الوعيد ، فقال تعالى : ( قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ ) الأعراف/33 . 

والواجب على الخطباء والمدرسين أن ينزهوا أنفسهم أن يكونوا من القصَّاص الذين يقصون على العامة ما يخالف الشرع والعقل ، وقد حذَّر سلف هذه الأمة من هؤلاء القصَّاص أشد التحذير لما فيه كثير من قصصهم من آثار سيئة على العامة ولما فيها من مضادة لشرع الله . 

وقد جاء في حديث حسَّنه الشيخ الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 1681 ) عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إِنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لمَّا هَلَكُوا قَصُّوا ) . 

قال الشيخ الألباني – رحمه الله - : 

قال في " النهاية " : ( لما هلكوا قصوا ) : أي : اتكلوا على القول وتركوا العمل ، فكان ذلك سبب هلاكهم ، أو بالعكس : لما هلكوا بترك العمل أخلدوا إلى القصص . 

وقال الألباني – معقِّباً - : 

ومن الممكن أن يقال : إن سبب هلاكهم اهتمام وعاظهم بالقصص والحكايات دون الفقه والعلم النافع الذي يعرف الناس بدينهم ، فيحملهم ذلك على العمل الصالح ؛ لما فعلوا ذلك هلكوا . 

" السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 4 / 246 ) . 

وهذا هو حال القصَّاص : الاهتمام بالحكايات والخرافات ، وسردها على العامة ، دون الفقه والعلم ، ويسمع العامي كثيراً ولا يفقه حكماً ولا يستفيد علماً . 

قال ابن الجوزي في " تلبيس إبليس " ( ص 150 ) : 

والقصاص لا يُذمون من حيث هذا الاسم لأن الله عز وجل قال : ( نَحْنُ نَقصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ القَصَص ) وقال : ( فَاقْصُص القَصَص ) . 

وإنما ذُمَّ القصاص لأن الغالب منهم الاتساع بذكر القصص دون ذكر العلم المفيد ، ثم غالبهم يخلط فيما يورد وربما اعتمد على ما أكثره محال . 

انتهى 

وعن أبي قلابة عبد الله بن زيد قال : ( ما أمات العلم إلا القصاص ، يجالس الرجلُ الرجلَ سنةً فلا يتعلق منه شيء ، و يجلس إلى العلم فلا يقوم حتى يتعلق منه شيء ) . 

" حلية الأولياء " ( 2 / 287 ) . 

وكم أحدث هؤلاء القصاص من آثار سيئة على العامة ، وسردهم لتلك الخرافات جعلت لهم منزلة عند العامة الذين يصدِّقون كل ما يسمعون حتى أصبحوا مقدَّمين على العلماء وطلبة العلم . 

قال الحافظ العراقي – رحمه الله - : 

ومن آفاتهم : أن يحدِّثوا كثيراً من العوام بما لا تبلغه عقولهم , فيقعوا في الاعتقادات السيئة , هذا لو كان صحيحاً , فكيف إذا كان باطلاً ؟! . 

" تحذير الخواص " للسيوطي ( ص 180 ) نقلاً عن " الباعث على الخلاص " للعراقي . 

يقول ابن الجوزي : 

والقاص يروي للعوام الأحاديث المنكرة , ويذكر لهم ما لو شم ريح العلم ما ذكره , فيخرج العوام من عنده يتدارسون الباطل ، فإذا أنكر عليهم عالم قالوا : قد سمعنا هذا ب " أخبرنا " و " حدثنا " ، فكم قد أفسد القصاص من الخلق بالأحاديث الموضوعة , كم لون قد اصفر من الجوع , وكم هائم على وجهة بالسياحة ، وكم مانع نفسه ما قد أبيح , وكم تارك رواية العلم زعماً منه مخالفة النفس في هواها ، وكم موتم أولاده [ يعني : جعلهم يتامى ] بالزهد وهو حي ، وكم معرض عن زوجته لا يوفيها حقها ؛ فهي لا أيم ولا ذات بعل " اه . الموضوعات " ( 1 / 32 ) . 

ومن هنا جاء الذم لهؤلاء القصاص في كلام كثير من السلف : 

قال ميمون بن مهران - رحمه الله - : 

القاص ينتظر المقت من الله ، والمستمع ينتظر الرحمة . 

قال الألباني رحمه الله - تحت حديث رقم ( 4070 ) من " السلسلة الضعيفة " - : 

رواه ابن المبارك في كتابه " الزهد " بسندٍ صحيحٍ . 

وقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله - : 

أكذب الناس القُصَّاص والُّسوَّال ، وما أحوج الناس إلى قاص صدوق ؛ لأنهم يذكرون الموت وعذاب القبر ، قيل له : أكنت تَحضر مجالسهم ؟ قال : لا . 

" الآداب الشرعية " لابن مفلح الحنبلي ( 2 / 82 ) . 

فنسأل الله أن يصلح أحوال الأئمة والخطباء ، وأن يهديهم لما فيه صلاحهم وإصلاح غيرهم . 

والله أعلم * 
**

*ا* *لشيطان والرجل الذي ذهب يصلي صلاة الفجر*  
 *السؤال**: 
*
*قرأت في أحد المنتديات هذا الحديث

(رجل إستيقظ مبكرا ليصلي صلاه الفجر في 
المسجد لبس وتوضأ وذهب إلى المسجد 
وفي منتصف الطريق تعثر ووقع وتوسخت 
ملابسه قام ورجع إلى بيته وغير ملابسه وتوضأ وذهب 
ليصلي
وفي نفس المكان تعثر ووقع وتوسخت ملابسه 
قام ورجع إلى بيته وغير ملابسه وتوضأ وخرج من البيت 

لقي شخص معه 
مصباح 
سأله 
: من أنت ؟ 
قال : انا رأيتك وقعت مرتين وقلت انور 
لك الطريق إلى المسجد .. 
ونور له الطريق للمسجد وعند باب المسجد 
قال له : أدخل لنصلي .. رفض الدخول
وكرر طلبه لكنه رفض وبشده الدخول 
للصلاة
سأله : لماذا لاتحب أن تصلي ؟ 

قال له: انا 
الشيطان
انا أوقعتك المره الاولى لكي ترجع البيت 
ولاتصلي بالمسجد ولكنك رجعت 
ولما رجعت إلى البيت غفر الله لك ذنوبك 
،، 
ولما أوقعتك المرة 
الثانية
ورجعت إلى البيت غفر الله لأهل بيتك ،، 

وفي المرة الثالثة خفت أن أوقعك فيغفر 
الله لاهل قريتك). 
فلا تجعلوا للشيطان عليكم سبيلا

اذا كان نشرها سيرهقك فلا 
تنشرها 

فلن تستحق اخذ ثوابها لان 
ثوابها عظيم .........

ماصحة هذا الحديث وهل يدخل في البدع؟* *الجواب :* 

*هذا ليس بِحديث . 

ولا يمكن تصديق الشيطان ، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شيطان من الشياطين : صدقك وهو كذوب . رواه البخاري . 
فهذا يدلّ على أن الكذب أصل في الشياطين .

ومسألة مغفرة الذنوب أمْر غيبي لا يُخبِر به إلا مَن أطلعه الله على الغيب ، والشيطان مدحور مطرود مِن رحمة الله ، ليس له إلا استراق السَّمْع ، ثم يُرمَى بِشِهاب ثاقب . 

والله تعالى أعلم .*  *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اسم كل سماء ولونها**السؤال:* 
*هل كل سماء لها اسم ولون*
*اسم السماء الدنيا الأولى رقيع = وهي من دخان*
* اسم السماء الثانية  قيدوم = وهي على لون النحاس*
*اسم السماء الثالثة  الماروم = وهي على لون النور*
*اسم السماء الرابعة أرفلون = وهي على لون الفضة * 
*اسم السماء الخامسة هيفوف = وهي على لون الذهب*
*اسم السماء السادسة  عروس = وهي ياقوتة خضراء*
*اسم السماء السابعة  عجماء = وهي درة بيضاء*
*وهل هذه الأ سماء صحيحة ؟*
*وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير.


**الفتوى :
*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:*
*فقد ذكر السيوطي في الدر المنثور والقرطبي في تفسيره نحو ذلك، قال السيوطي: أخرج أبو الشيخ عن سلمان الفارسي قال: السماء الدنيا من زمردة خضراء واسمها رقيعاء ، والثانية من فضة بيضاء واسمها أزفلون ، والثالثة من يا قوتة حمراء واسمها قيدوم ، والرابعة من درة بيضاء واسمها ماعونا ، والخامسة من ذهبة حمراء واسمها ريقا ، والسادسة من ياقوته صفراء واسمها دقناء ، والسابعة من نور واسمها عريبا .
*
*وذكر روايات كثيرة وأغلبها من الأخبار الإسرائليه عن كعب الأحبار وغيره، وما رفع منها لا يصح لانقطاع سنده ، وحسب المسلم في ذلك أن يقرأ قوله تعالى: تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ* الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ* الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِنْ تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِنْ فُطُورٍ * ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنْقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئًا وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ * وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُومًا لِلشَّيَاطِينِ {الملك: 1 -5} وأما معرفة اسم كل سماء ولونها وصفتها فهذا مما لم يكلف المسلم به شرعاً، ولا يفيده في دنياه ولا في أخراه ولم يصح به دليل . فينبغي صرف النظر عنه والاهتمام بما ينفع المرء في دنياه أو آخرته .
*
*والله أعلم .

المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*
***فتوى الشيخ محمد العويد:
*
*هذه المعلومة ذكرها السيوطي وغيره من المفسرين عن سلمان الفارسي
ولكنها لا تصح ولم تثبت من طريق صحيح يعتمد عليه

والسماوات السبع خلقها عظيم ، وهي أكبر من خلق الإنسان كما قال تعالى :
{لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ خَلْقِ النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ }غافر57

وقال سبحانه في بيان عظمتها :
الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقاً مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ{3} ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِأً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ{4} .سورة الملك .

وقال في بيان حسن السماء الدنيا وتزيينها بالنجوم :
وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُوماً لِّلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ{5} الملك

فهذا خلق السماوات بهذه العظمة فكيف بالخالق سبحانه الذي يمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض كما قال سبحانه :
{أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَيُمْسِكُ السَّمَاء أَن تَقَعَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }الحج65 .

فسبحان العظيم .
وهذا وغيره كاف في بيان عظمة السماوات ويكفينا في ذاك الصحيح فلا حاجة لنا بالضعيف .

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

صحة بعض أسماء أبناء إبليس ووظائفهم
*السؤال :**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيخنا الفاضل حفظكم الله 
ما رأيكم في هذا الكلام ؟
بعض أسماء أبناء إبليس ووظائفهم :
هفاف: وظيفته إيذاء الناس وتخويفهم بالظهور لهم بهيئة حيوانات مخيفة.
زلنبور: موكّل على من في السوق بتزيين أفعالهم من اللغو والكذب والقسم الكاذب ومدح البضاعة لبيعها.
ولّها: للوسوسة في الطهارة وفي الصلاة.
أبيض: للوسوسة إلى الأنبياء ولإثارة الغضب.
ثبر: ليزين للمصاب بمصيبة خمش الوجه وشقّ الجيب ولطم الخد.
أعور: لتحريك الشهوات لدى الرجال والنساء ودفعهم للزنا.
داسم: لإثارة الفتن في البيت بين أهله.
مطرش: لإشاعة الأخبار الكاذبة.
دهّار: لإيذاء المؤمنين في النوم بواسطة الأحلام المرعبة والاحتلام مع النساء الأجنبيات.
تمريح: لإشغال وقت الناس عن أداء واجباتهم.
لاقيس: بنت إبليس التي علّمت نساء قوم لوط السحاق بعد أن اشتغل الرجال بالرجال منهم ، وما زالت وظيفتها إلى الآن إضلالهن بالسحاق.
مقلاص: لتزيين أمر القمار والمتقامرين ثم إيقاع العداوة والبغضاء بينهم.
اقبض: واجبه وضع البيض إذ يضع في اليوم ثلاثين بيضة، عشر في المشرق، وعشر في المغرب، وعشر في وسط الأرض، فيخرج من كل بيضة عدد من الشياطين والعفاريت والجان، وجميعها أعداء للإنسان
جزاكم الله خير*

*الجواب :*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيراً .

هذا من الترف العلمي ، ومن الفراغ !
وهو دالّ على جهل من اشتغل بمثل هذا ، لأنه اشتغل بما لا فائدة فيه عما فيه فائدة .
فإن أهل العلم يَذكرون أوصاف جُند إبليس ، لأن الوصف أهم من الاسم !
ولذا قال الإمام البخاري : باب صفة إبليس وجنوده .

كما أن هذا الترف قديم !

روى الحافظ يعقوب بن سُفيان ( ت 277 ه ) من طريق الإمام الأعمش قال أتى الشَّعْبِيَّ رجلٌ فقال : ما اسم امرأة إبليس ؟! فقال : إن ذاك لعرس ما شهدته !
ومِن طريقه رواه الحافظ ابن عساكر في تاريخ مدينة دمشق .

وروى ابن عساكر من طريق عامر الرازي أن حَمَّالاً مَرّ يحمل دِنا من خَلّ ، فَمَرَّ بالشعبي ، فقال : يا أبا عمرو ما كان عرس إبليس ؟ قال : تلك وليمة لم أشهدها ! قال : فما تقول في أكل الذُّبّان ؟ قال : إن اشتهيتَه فَكُلْه !

فمثل هذا الترف ، والسؤال عما لا يضرّ الجهل بِه ، وترك ما يضرّ الجهل به جوابه مثل جواب الإمام الشعبي !

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*إخبار القران بما وقع لأبراج أمريكا*
*السؤال:**السلام عليكم 
يا شباب أنا قالي واحد من الشباب بمعلومة واعتقد أنها خطيرة جدااا 
وهي إخبار القران بما وقع لأبراج أمريكا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
وهذي المعلومات والأشياء الدالة على هذا وعليكم إنكم تعطونا رأيكم 
افتح فهرس القران الكريم بتلقي سورة التوبة رقم تسعة 
السورة في الجزء الحادي عشر 11 
انظر إلى الاية 110**الجواب :* 
* الآية المذكورة ضمن آيات تتحدث عن واقعة عين ، عن مسجد الضرار الذي بناه المنافقون في المدينة ، وأرقام الآيات لا علاقة لها بالإعجاز القرآني هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى فإنه لا علاقة للدين الإسلامي بالتاريخ الميلادي فكيف يُستدل على شيء بالقرآن بشيء لا علاقة له به ؟؟

حول مسجد الضرار ، والآيات الواردة فيه في سورة التوبة من الآية 107 – 110 
قال ابن كثير - رحمه الله - :
سبب نزول هذه الآيات الكريمات أنه كان بالمدينة قبل مقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليها رجل من الخزرج يقال له أبو عامر الراهب وكان قد تنصر في الجاهلية وقرأ علم أهل الكتاب وكان فيه عبادة في الجاهلية وله شرف في الخزرج كبير فلما قدِم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مهاجرا إلى المدينة واجتمع المسلمون عليه وصارت للإسلام كلمة عالية وأظهرهم الله يوم بدر شَرِق اللعين أبو عامر بِرِيقِه وبارز بالعداوة وظاهر بها وخرج فارّاً إلى كفار مكة من مشركي قريش يمالئهم على حرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاجتمعوا بمن وافقهم من أحياء العرب وقدموا عام أحُد فكان من أمر المسلمين ما كان وامتحنهم الله عز وجل وكانت العاقية للمتقين وكان هذا الفاسق قد حفر حفائر فيما بين الصفين فوقع في إحداهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصيب ذلك اليوم فجرح وجهه وكسرت رباعيته اليمنى السفلى وشُجّ رأسه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وتقدم أبو عامر في أول المبارزة إلى قومه من الأنصار فخاطبهم واستمالهم إلى نصره وموافقته فلما عرفوا كلامه قالوا : لا أنعم الله بك عينا يا فاسق يا عدو الله ، ونالوا منه وسبُّوه فرجع وهو يقول : والله لقد أصاب قومي بعدي شر . وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد دعا إلى الله قبل فراره وقرأ عليه من القرآن فأبى أن يسلم وتمرد فدعا عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يموت بعيدا طريدا فنالته هذه الدعوة وذلك أنه لما فرغ الناس من أُحُد ورأى أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ارتفاع وظهور ذهب إلى هرقل ملك الروم يستنصره على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوعده ومنّاه وأقام عنده وكتب إلى جماعة من قومه من الأنصار من أهل النفاق والريب يعدهم ويمنيهم أنه سيقدم بجيش يقاتل به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويغلبه ويرده عما هو فيه وأمرهم أن يتخذوا له معقلا يقدم عليهم فيه من يقدم من عنده لأداء كتبه ويكون مرصدا له إذا قدم عليهم بعد ذلك فشرعوا في بناء مسجد مجاور لمسجد قباء فبنوه وأحكموه وفرغوا منه قبل خروج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تبوك وجاءوا فسألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يأتي إليهم فيصلي في مسجدهم ليحتجوا بصلاته فيه على تقريره وإثباته وذكروا أنهم إنما بنوه للضعفاء منهم وأهل العلة في الليلة الشاتية فعصمه الله من الصلاة فيه فقال إنا على سفر ولكن إذا رجعنا إن شاء الله فلما قفل عليه السلام راجعا إلى المدينة من تبوك ولم يبقى بينه وبينها إلا يوم أو بعض يوم نزل عليه جبريل بخبر مسجد الضرار وما اعتمده بانوه من الكفر والتفريق بين جماعة المؤمنين في مسجدهم مسجد قباء الذي أسس من أول يوم على التقوى فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ذلك المسجد من هدمه قبل مقدمه المدينة كما قال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس في الآية : هم أناس من الأنصار بنوا مسجدا فقال لهم أبو عامر ابنوا مسجدا واستعدوا بما استطعتم من قوة ومن سلاح فإني ذاهب إلى قيصر ملك الروم فآتي بجند من الروم وأُخْرِج محمدا وأصحابه فلما فرغوا من مسجدهم أتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا له قد فرغنا من بناء مسجدنا فنُحبّ أن تصلي فيه وتدعوا لنا بالبركة فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( لا تقم فيه أبدا ) إلى قوله : ( الظالمين ) وكذا روي عن سعيد بن جبير ومجاهد وعروة بن الزبير وغير واحد من العلماء . وقال محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار عن الزهري ويزيد بن رومان وعبد الله بن أبي بكر وعاصم بن عمر بن قتادة وغيرهم قالوا : أقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني من تبوك حتى نزل بذي أوان بلد بينه وبين المدينة ساعة من نهار وكان أصحاب مسجد الضرار قد كانوا أتوه وهو يتجهز إلى تبوك فقال يا رسول الله إنا قد بنينا مسجدا لذي العلة والحاجة والليلة المطيرة والليلة الشاتية وإنا نحب أن تأتينا فتصلي لنا فيه فقال : إني على جناح سفر وحال شغل أو كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو قد قدمنا إن شاء الله تعالى أتيناكم فصلينا لكم فيه فلما نزل بذي أوان أتاه خبر المسجد فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مالك بن الدخشم أخا بني سالم بن عوف ، ومعن بن عدي أو أخاه عامر بن عدي أخا بلعجلان فقال : انطلقا إلى هذا المسجد الظالم أهله فاهدماه وحرقاه فخرجا سريعين حتى أتيا بني سالم بن عوف وهم رهط مالك بن الدخشم فقال مالكٌ ل ( مَعن ) : انظرني حتى أخرج إليك بنار من أهلي فدخل أهله فأخذ سعفا من النخل فأشعل فيه نارا ثم خرجا يشتدان حتى دخلا المسجد وفيه أهله فحرقاه وهدماه وتفرقوا عنه ونزل فيهم من القرآن ما نزل والذين اتخذوا مسجدا ضرارا وكفرا إلى آخر القصة ...*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*رتبة حديث "من ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور.."* *السؤال :*
*أريد أن أتأكد من صحة حديث هو: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلممن ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور، ومن ترك صلاة الظهر فليس في رزقه بركة، ومن ترك صلاة العصر فليس في جسمة قوة، ومن ترك ترك صلاة المغرب فليس في أولاده ثمرة، ومن ترك صلاة العشاء فليس في نومه راحة، لا بارك الله في رزق يلهي عن الصلاة)هذا هو نص الحديث هل هو صحيح أم لا؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.
**الفتوى :**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فلم نعثر على هذا الحديث في شيء من دواوين السنة، وأمارات الوضع عليه ظاهرة، فما ذنب الأولاد إذا فرط أبوهم في الصلاة، فيقال ليس فيهم ثمرة، وقد قال الله تعالى: وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى {الأنعام:164}، وانظر الفتوى رقم: 11506 فهي مهمة، ولا شك أن التهاون في أمر الصلاة شأنه خطير، وقد يفضي بصاحبه إلى الكفر والعياذ بالله، وانظر الفتوى رقم: 1195، والفتوى رقم: 36666، والفتوى رقم: 28759. 

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*  
نصوص في الترهيب من ترك الصلاة*السؤال :**السلام عليكم*
*ما صحة الحديث التالي:*
*قال صلي الله عليه وسلم: من ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور، من ترك صلاة الظهر فليس في رزقه بركة، من ترك صلاة العصر فليس في جسمه قوة، من ترك صلاة المغرب فليس في أولاده ثمرة، من ترك صلاة العشاء فليس في نومه راحة
*
*الفتوى :*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:*
*فبعد البحث الطويل في المصادر لم نجد للحديث المذكور أصلا، لا في الصحيح ولا في الضعيف من كتب الحديث المعنية، ويكفي في الترهيب في ترك الصلاة ما ورد فيه في القرآن الكريم والسنة الصحيحة، كقوله تعالى: فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ أَضَاعُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّبَعُوا الشَّهَوَاتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيّاً. [مريم:59].*
*وقال: فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ* الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ . [الماعون:4-5]وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من ترك صلاة العصر فقد حبط عمله. رواه البخاري وغيره.*
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الخمس المنجيات**السؤال :** السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته / هل نص الشرع على وقت معين لقرأة الخمس المنجيات او ان المسلم يختار الوقت الذى يناسبه ويا ريت تعلمنا يا فضيلة الشيخ عن فضل قرأة الخمس المنجيات وجزاكم الله اخيرا .* *الجواب :*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*لم أجد حديثا صحيحا في الخمس المنجيات ، الاحاديث فيها غير صحيحة ، ولكن يوجد سور وأذكار من قالها فإنها تكون سببا في نجاته من المكروه وتجدها على هذا الرابط*
* الشيخ حامد العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما صحة حديث "أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس.."؟*
*السؤال :*
*ما صحة هذا الحديث:*
*روي عن علي رضي الله عنه ' بينما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس بين الأنصار والمهاجرين أتى إليه جماعة من اليهود فقالوا له: يا محمد إنا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران لا يعطيها إلا نبيا مرسلا أو ملكا مقربا فقال النبي صلى الله علية وسلم سلوا ، فقالوا يا محمد أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس التي افترضها الله على أمتك ؟ فقال النبي أما صلاة الظهر إذا زالت الشمس يسبح كل شئ لربه*
*وأما صلاة العصر فإنها الساعة التي أكل فيها آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة وأما صلاة المغرب فإنها الساعة التي تاب الله على آدم عليه السلام فيها فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه وأما صلاة العتمة فإنها الصلاة التي صلاها المرسلون قبلي وأما صلاة الفجر فإن الشمس إذا طلعت تطلع بين قرني الشيطان ويسجد لها كل كافر من دون الله قالوا له صدقت يا محمد فما ثواب من صلى؟ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أما صلاة الظهر فإنها الساعة التي تسعر فيها جهنم فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة إلا حرم الله تعالى عليه لفحات جهنم يوم القيامة وأما صلاة العصر فإنها الساعة التي أكل آدم علية السلام فيها من الشجرة فما مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة إلا خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ثم تلا قوله تعالى { حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى } وأما صلاة المغرب فإنها الساعة التي تاب الله فيها على آدم عليه السلام فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه وأما صلاة العتمة فإن القبر ظلمة ويوم القيامة ظلمة فما من مؤمن مشى في ظلمة الليل إلى صلاة العتمة إلا حرم الله عليه وقود النار ويعطي نورا يجوز به على الصراط وأما صلاة الفجر فما من مؤمن يصلي الفجر أربعين يوما في جماعة إلا أعطاه الله براءتين براءة من النار وبراءة النفاق قالوا صدقت يا محمد ."
*
*الإجابة:*

*لم أجد لهذا الحديث أثرا في كتب السنة المشهورة بعد طول البحث والله أعلم
*
*الشيخ حامد بن عبد الله العلي
*
**


*رتبة حديث "إنا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله لموسى.." 
*

*السؤال: 

قرأت عن حديث منسوب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأريد التأكد من صحته وهذا نصه كما وردني : هل تعلم لماذا حدد الله عز وجل الصلوات الخمس في مواعيدها التي نعرفها ؟ روي عن علي رضي الله عنه .. بينما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسا بين الأنصار والمهاجرين .. أتى إليه جماعه من اليهود فقالوا له: يا محمد .. إنا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران لا يعطيها إلا نبيا مرسلا أو ملكا مقربا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سلوا .. فقالوا يا محمد أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس التي افترضها الله على أمتك ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . أما صلاة الظهر إذا زالت الشمس يسبح كل شيء لربه .. وأما صلاة العصر .. فإنها الساعة التي أكل فيها آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة وأما صلاة المغرب .. فإنها الساعة التي تاب الله على آدم عليه السلام فيها فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه وأما صلاة العتمة .. فإنها الصلاة التي صلاها المرسلون قبلي وأما صلاة الفجر فإن الشمس إذا طلعت تطلع بين قرني الشيطان ويسجد لها كل كافر من دون الله قالوا له صدقت يا محمد فما ثواب من صلى؟ قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. أما صلاة الظهر .. فإنها الساعة التي تسعر فيها جهنم .. فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة إلا حرم الله تعالى عليه لفحات جهنم يوم القيامة وأما صلاة العصر .. فإنها الساعة التي أكل أدم علية السلام فيها من الشجرة فما مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة إلا خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه .. ثم تلا قوله تعالى (حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى) وأما صلاة المغرب .. فإنها الساعة التي تاب الله فيها على أدم علية السلام فما من مؤمن يصلي هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئاً إلا أعطاه اياه وأما صلاه العتمه .. فان للقبر ظلمة ويوم القيامة ظلمة .. فما من مؤمن مشى في ظلمة الليل إلى صلاة العتمة إلا حرم الله علية وقود النار ويعطى نورا يجوز به على صراط مستقيم وأما صلاة الفجر .. فما من مؤمن يصلي الفجر أربعين يوما في جماعة إلا أعطاه الله براءتين براءة من النار وبراءة النفاق قالوا صدقت يا محمد ؟ 

الفتوى: 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فإن هذا الحديث لم نطلع عليه في شيء من المصادر التي وقفنا عليها ، ولكن قد نسبه إلى الوضع كل من الشيخ سلمان العودة ، والدكتور الشريف حاتم العوني . 

والله أعلم .
*

***حديث أسئلة اليهود للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*السؤال:* *من الأحاديث التي سأل عنها بعض الإخوة حديث طويل سألني عنه منذ زمن، وكنت أبحث عنه، لكني في الواقع لم أعثر لهذا الحديث على أثر. وهو حديث ذكره أبو الليث السمرقندي في كتاب تنبيه الغافلين. يقول: روي عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: {بينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس مع المهاجرين والأنصار، إذ أقبل إليه جماعة من اليهود، فقالوا: يا محمد إنا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران، لا يعطيها إلا نبياً مرسلاً أو ملكاً مقرباً. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: سلوا. فقالوا: أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس التي افترضها الله على أمتك. قال: أما الظهر: إذا زالت الشمس يسبح كل شيء لربه، وأما العصر: فإنها الساعة التي أكل فيها آدم من الشجرة، وأما المغرب: فإنها الساعة التي تاب الله عليه... إلى آخره وأما الفجر: فإن الشمس إذا طلعت تطلع بين قرني شيطان. فقالوا: صدقت يا محمد! فما ثواب من صلَّى؟ فذكر ثواب الصلوات الخمس. ثم قالوا له: صدقت يا محمد! ولم افترض الله على أمتك الصيام ثلاثين يوماً؟! فقال: إن آدم عليه السلام لما أكل من الشجرة بقي في بطنه مقدار ثلاثين يوماً، فافترض الله على ذريته الجوع ثلاثين يوماً، ويأكلون بالليل تفضلاً من الله تعالى على خلقه، قالوا: صدقت يا محمد! فأخبرنا ما ثواب من صام؟ قال: ما من عبد يصوم من شهر رمضان يوماً محتسباً إلا أعطاه الله تعالى سبع خصال؛ يذوب اللحم الحرام من جسده، ويقربه من رحمته، ويعطيه خير الأعمال، ويؤمنه من الجوع والعطش، ويهون عليه عذاب القبر، ويعطيه الله نوراً يوم القيامة حتى يجاوز به الصراط} إلى آخر الحديث؟**الجواب:* *هذا الحديث مما أجزم ولا أتردد وأقطع بأنه حديث موضوع. وإن كنت بحثت في كتب الأحاديث، صحيحها وحسنها، وبحثت في الأحاديث الموضوعة والمشتهرة، فلم أعثر له على أثر، لم أقف على هذا الحديث. لكن أجزم بأن هذا الحديث موضوع، وأمارات وضعه طويلة منها: أنه من الأحاديث الطويلة التي يظهر عليها أثر الوضع في هيئتها وطولها وركاكة أسلوبها. ومنها: أن الحديث يقول: جاء جماعة من اليهود، فكانوا كلما قال النبي شيئاً، قالوا: صدقت يا محمد! صدقت يا محمد! ولم تكن العادة أن اليهود يصدقون الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما قال، بل بالعكس، الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي كان يصدقهم أو يكذبهم، كان يسألهم عن شيء يقول: تصدقونني، فيقولون: نعم نصدقك، فإذا سألهم كذبوه فيقول: كذبتم، ثم يخبرهم بالحق. كما ورد هذا في حديث الفرقة الناجية وغيره، فلم تكن العادة أن اليهود يسألون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يصدقونه. ومن علامات وضعه، والله تعالى أعلم: ذكر الصلوات الخمس، وأنهم يقولون: أعطاها الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران، والمشهور المعروف أن صلوات الأنبياء السابقين عليهم الصلاة والسلام كانت عند طلوع الشمس وعند غروبها. إلى غير ذلك من التفاصيل التي زعموا أن الله تعالى أعطاها لموسى، ولم يوجد دليل أن الله تعالى أعطاها لموسى، بل الظاهر أن الله تعالى خص بها محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم. ومن الأدلة على وضعه: أن هذا الحديث لا يعرف في شيء من كتب السنة، وكفى بذلك دليلاً على أن هذا الحديث موضوع لا يصح، ولو كان الحديث صحيحاً من حيث معناه، لكن لم ينقل لنا بإسناد صحيح ولا حسن ولا ضعيف، فإننا نجزم بأنه من الأحاديث الموضوعة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. * هذا هو القسم الأول من الأسئلة وهو ما يتعلق بالسؤال عن أحاديث من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*الشيخ سلمان العودة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أحاديث وقصص لا تثبتُ انتشرت عبر البريدِ الإلكتروني*
*التحذيرُ المبينُ من الكذبِ على سيدِ المرسلين - صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم -*
*الحمدُ للهِ وبعدُ ؛ 

لقد جاء الوعيدُ الشديدُ من لدن النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم فيمن يكذبُ عليه في حديثهِ ، وكثرت النصوصُ في ذلك ، بل جاءت متواترةً تواتراً لفظياً بحيثُ نقلهُ من الصحابةِ العددُ الجمُ . 

أورد الْحَافِظ شَمْس الدِّين بْن الْقَيِّم رَحِمَهُ اللَّه في تعليقه على " سنن أبي داود " جملةً من أحاديث الصحيحين فقال : ‏وَفِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْ عَلِيّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " مَنْ تَعَمَّدَ عَلَيَّ كَذِبًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَده مِنْ النَّار " . 

‏وَفِيهِمَا أَيْضًا عَنْ الْمُغِيرَة بْن شُعْبَة قَالَ : سَمِعْت رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُول : " إِنَّ كَذِبًا عَلَيَّ لَيْسَ كَكَذِبٍ عَلَى غَيْرِي , فَمَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَده مِنْ النَّار " . 

‏وَفِيهِمَا أَيْضًا : عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَده مِنْ النَّار " . 

وَفِي صَحِيح الْبُخَارِيّ عَنْ سَلَمَة بْن الْأَكْوَع قَالَ : سَمِعْت رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُول " مَنْ يَقُلْ عَلَيَّ مَا لَمْ أَقُلْ فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَده مِنْ النَّار .ا.ه. 

‏وعَنْ ‏عَامِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ ،‏ ‏عَنْ ‏‏أَبِيهِ ‏قَالَ : قُلْتُ ‏لِلزُّبَيْرِ :‏ " مَا يَمْنَعُكَ أَنْ تُحَدِّثَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏‏كَمَا يُحَدِّثُ عَنْهُ أَصْحَابُهُ " ، فَقَالَ : " أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ كَانَ لِي مِنْهُ وَجْهٌ وَمَنْزِلَةٌ ، وَلَكِنِّي سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ ‏: " ‏مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا ‏‏فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ ‏‏مَقْعَدَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ " . 

رواهُ أبو داود (3651) ، وصححهُ العلامةُ الألباني في " صحيح سنن أبي داود " (3102) . 

قال " صاحب عون المعبود " تعليقاً على الحديثِ : " وَفِي تَمَسُّكِ الزُّبَيْرِ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيث عَلَى مَا ذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ اِخْتِيَار قِلَّة التَّحْدِيث دَلِيل لِلْأَصَحِّ فِي أَنَّ الْكَذِب هُوَ الْإِخْبَار بِالشَّيْءِ عَلَى خِلَاف مَا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ , سَوَاء كَانَ عَمْدًا أَمْ خَطَأً , وَالْمُخْطِئ وَإِنْ كَانَ غَيْر مَأْثُوم بِالْإِجْمَاعِ لَكِنَّ الزُّبَيْر خَشِيَ مِنْ الْإِكْثَار أَنْ يَقَع فِي الْخَطَأ وَهُوَ لَا يَشْعُر لِأَنَّهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَأْثَم بِالْخَطَأِ لَكِنْ قَدْ يَأْثَم بِالْإِكْثَارِ إِذْ الْإِكْثَار مَظِنَّة الْخَطَأ . وَالثِّقَة إِذَا حَدَّثَ بِالْخَطَأِ فَحُمِلَ عَنْهُ وَهُوَ لَا يَشْعُر أَنَّهُ خَطَأ يُعْمَل بِهِ عَلَى الدَّوَام لِلْمَوْثُوقِ بِنَقْلِهِ فَيَكُون سَبَبًا لِلْعَمَلِ بِمَا لَمْ يَقُلْهُ الشَّارِع , فَمَنْ خَشِيَ مِنْ الْإِكْثَار الْوُقُوعَ فِي الْخَطَأ لَا يُؤْمَن عَلَيْهِ الْإِثْم إِذَا تَعَمَّدَ الْإِكْثَار فَمِنْ ثَمَّ تَوَقَّفَ الزُّبَيْر وَغَيْره مِنْ الصَّحَابَة عَنْ الْإِكْثَار مِنْ التَّحْدِيث . ‏ 

وَأَمَّا مَنْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُمْ فَمَحْمُول عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا وَاثِقِينَ مِنْ أَنْفُسهمْ بِالتَّثْبِيتِ أَوْ طَالَتْ أَعْمَارهمْ فَاحْتِيجَ إِلَى مَا عِنْدهمْ فَسُئِلُوا فَلَمْ يُمْكِنهُمْ الْكِتْمَان .ا.ه. 

وأكتفي بهذهِ الأحاديثِ في التذكيرِ بخطورة الكذبِ على رسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم . 

**وقد أرسل إليّ بعضُ الإخوةِ عن طريقِ البريد الإلكتروني يسألون عن صحةِ عددٍ من القصصِ والأحاديث المنسوبةِ إلى النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم فمن أولها : 

1 – عن يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس بن مالك قال : جاء جبريل إلى النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم في ساعة ما كان يأتيه فيها متغير اللون فقال له النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم : " مالي أراك متغير اللون ؟ " ، فقال : " يا محمد جئتك في الساعة التي أمر اللَّه بمنافخ النار أن تنفخ فيها ، ولا ينبغي لمن يعلم أن جهنم حق ، وأن النار حق ، وأن عذاب القبر حق ، وأن عذاب اللَّه أكبر أن تقرّ عينه حتى يأمنها " ، فقال النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم : يا جبريل ؛ صف لي جهنم ؟ قال : نعم ؛ إن اللَّه تعالى لما خلق جهنم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فأجمرت ، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فابيضت ، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فاسودت ، فهي سوداء مظلمة لا ينطفئ لهبها ولا جمرها ، والذي بعثك بالحق لو أن مثل خرم إبرة فتح منها لاحترق أهل الدنيا عن آخرهم من حرها ، والذي بعثك بالحق لو أن ثوباً من أثواب أهل النار علق بين السماء والأرض لمات جميع أهل الأرض من نتنها وحرها عن آخرهم لما يجدون من حرها ، والذي بعثك بالحق نبياً لو أن ذراعاً من السلسلة التي ذكرها اللَّه تعالى في كتابه وضع على جبل لذاب حتى يبلغ الأرض السابعة ، والذي بعثك بالحق نبياً لو أن رجلاً بالمغرب يعذب لاحترق الذي بالمشرق من شدة عذابها ، حرها شديد وقعرها بعيد وحليها حديد وشرابها الحميم والصديد وثيابها مقطعات النيران " لَهَا سَبْعَةُ أَبْوَابٍ لِكُلِّ بَابٍ مِنْهُمْ جُزْءٌ مَقْسُومٌ " [ الحجر : 44 ] من الرجال والنساء ، فقال صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم : " أهي كأبوابنا هذه ؟ " ، قال : " لا ؛ ولكنها مفتوحة بعضها أسفل من بعض من باب إلى باب مسيرة سبعين سنة كل باب منها أشد حراً من الذي يليه سبعين ضعفاً ، يساق أعداء اللَّه إليها فإذا انتهوا إلى بابها استقبلتهم الزبانية بالأغلال والسلاسل فتسلك السلسلة في فمه وتخرج من دبره ، وتغل يده اليسرى إلى عنقه وتدخل يده اليمنى في فؤاده فتنزع من بين كتفيه وتشد بالسلاسل ، ويقرن كل آدمي مع شيطان في سلسلة ويسحب على وجهه وتضربه الملائكة بمقامع من حديد " كُلَّمَا أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ غَمٍّ أُعِيدُوا فِيهَا " [ الحج : 22 ] ، فقال النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم : " من سكان هذه الأبواب ؟ " ، فقال : " أما الباب الأسفل ففيه المنافقون ، ومن كفر من أصحاب المائدة ، وآل فرعون واسمها الهاوية ، والباب الثاني فيه المشركون واسمه الجحيم ، والباب الثالث فيه الصابئون واسمه سقر ، والباب الرابع فيه إبليس ومن تبعه والمجوس واسمه لظى ، والباب الخامس فيه اليهود واسمه الحطمة ، والباب السادس فيه النصارى واسمه السعير ، ثم أمسك جبريل حياء من رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ، فقال له عليه الصلاة والسلام : " ألا تخبرني من سكان الباب السابع ؟ فقال : " فيه أهل الكبائر من أمتك الذين ماتوا ولم يتوبوا ، فخر النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم مغشياً عليه ، فوضع جبريل رأسه على حجره حتى أفاق ، فلما أفاق قال : يا جبريل عظمت مصيبتي واشتد حزني أو يدخل أحد من أمتي النار ؟ قال : نعم ؛ أهل الكبائر من أمتك " ، ثم بكى رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم وبكى جبريل ، ودخل رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم منزله واحتجب عن الناس ، فكان لا يخرج إلا إلى الصلاة يصلي ويدخل ولا يكلم أحداً ويأخذ في الصلاة ويبكي ويتضرع إلى اللَّه تعالى ، فلما كان اليوم الثالث أقبل أبو بكر رضي اللَّه عنه حتى وقف بالباب وقال : " السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت الرحمة ، هل إلى رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم من سبيل ؟ فلم يجبه أحد فتنحى باكياً " ، فأقبل عمر رضي اللَّه عنه فوقف بالباب وقال : " السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت الرحمة هل إلى رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم من سبيل ؟ فلم يجبه أحد فتنحى وهو يبكي " ، فأقبل سلمان الفارسي حتى وقف بالباب وقال : السلام عليكم يا أهل بيت الرحمة ، هل إلى مولاي رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم من سبيل ؟ فلم يجبه أحد فأقبل يبكي مرة ويقع مرة ويقوم أخرى حتى أتى بيت فاطمة ووقف بالباب ثم قال : السلام عليك يا ابنة رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ، وكان علي رضي اللَّه عنه غائباً فقال : يا ابنة رسول اللَّه إن رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم قد احتجب عن الناس فليس يخرج إلا إلى الصلاة فلا يكلم أحداً ولا يأذن لأحد في الدخول عليه، فاشتملت فاطمة بعباءة قطوانية وأقبلت حتى وقفت على باب رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ثم سلمت وقالت : يا رسول اللَّه أنا فاطمة ورسول اللَّه ساجد يبكي فرفع رأسه وقال : ما بال قرة عيني فاطمة حجبت عني افتحوا لها الباب ، ففتح لها الباب فدخلت فلما نظرت إلى رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم بكت بكاءاً شديداً لما رأت من حاله مصفراً متغيراً قد ذاب لحم وجهه من البكاء والحزن، فقالت : يا رسول اللَّه ما الذي نزل عليك ؟ فقال : يا فاطمة جاءني جبريل ووصف لي أبواب جهنم ، وأخبرني أن في أعلى بابها أهل الكبائر من أمتي فذلك الذي أبكاني وأحزنني . قالت : يا رسول اللَّه كيف يدخلونها ؟ قال بلى تسوقهم الملائكة إلى النار ولا تسود وجوههم ولا تزرق أعينهم ولا يختم على أفواههم ولا يقرنون مع الشياطين ولا يوضع عليهم السلاسل والأغلال . قالت : قلت : يا رسول اللَّه وكيف تقودهم الملائكة ؟ فقال : أما الرجال فباللحى وأما النساء فبالذوائب والنواصي ، فكم من ذي شيبة من أمتي يقبض على لحيته ويقاد إلى النار وهو ينادي واشيبتاه واضعفاه ، فكم من ذي شاب قد قبض على لحيته يساق إلى النار وهو ينادي واشباباه وأحسن صورتاه ، وكم من امرأة من أمتي قد قبض على ناصيتها تقاد إلى النار وهي تنادي وافضيحتاه وأهتك ستراه ، حتى ينتهي بهم إلى مالك فإذا نظر إليهم مالك قال للملائكة : من هؤلاء ؟ فما ورد عليّ من الأشقياء أعجب شأناً من هؤلاء لم تسود وجوههم ولم تزرق أعينهم ولم يختم على أفواههم ولم يقرنوا مع الشياطين ولم توضع السلاسل والأغلال في أعناقهم ، فتقول الملائكة هكذا أمرنا أن نأتيك بهم على هذه الحالة ، فيقول لهم مالك يا معشر الأشقياء من أنتم ؟ " وروي في خبر آخر " أنهم لما قادتهم الملائكة ينادون : " وامحمداه " ، فلما رأوا مالكاً نسوا اسم محمد صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم من هيبته ، فيقول لهم : من أنتم ؟ فيقولون : نحن ممن أنزل علينا القرآن ، ونحن ممن يصوم رمضان ، فيقول مالك : ما نزل القرآن إلا على أمة محمد صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم فإذا سمعوا اسم محمد صاحوا وقالوا : نحن من أمة محمد صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ، فيقول لهم مالك : أما كان لكم في القرآن زاجر عن معاصي اللَّه تعالى ؟ فإذا وقف بهم على شفير جهنم ونظروا إلى النار وإلى الزبانية قالوا : يا مالك ائذن لنا فنبكي على أنفسنا ، فيأذن لهم فيبكون الدموع حتى لم يبق لهم دموع ، فيبكون الدم ، فيقول مالك : ما أحسن هذا البكاء لو كان في الدنيا ، فلو كان هذا البكاء في الدنيا من خشية اللَّه ما مستكم النار اليوم ، فيقول مالك للزبانية : ألقوهم ألقوهم في النار ، فإذا ألقوا في النار نادوا بأجمعهم : " لا إله إلا اللَّه فترجع النار عنهم " ، فيقول مالك : يا نار خذيهم ، فتقول : " كيف آخذهم وهم يقولون لا إله إلا الله ؟ " ، فيقول مالك للنار : " خذيهم " ، فتقول : " كيف آخذهم وهم يقولون لا إله إلا الله ؟ ، فيقول مالك : نعم بذلك أمر رب العرش فتأخذهم ، فمنهم من تأخذه إلى قدميه ، ومنهم من تأخذه إلى ركبتيه ، ومنهم من تأخذه إلى حقويه ، ومنهم من تأخذه إلى حلقه ، فإذا هوت النار إلى وجهه قال مالك : لا تحرقي وجوههم فطالما سجدوا للرحمن في الدنيا ولا تحرق قلوبهم فطالما عطشوا في شهر رمضان فيبقون ما شاء اللَّه فيها ، ويقولون : يا أرحم الراحمين يا حنان يا منان ، فإذا أنفذ اللَّه تعالى حكمه قال : يا جبريل ما فعل العاصون من أمة محمد صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم ، فيقول : اللهم أنت أعلم بهم ، فيقول : انطلق فانظر ما حالهم ، فينطلق جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى مالك وهو على منبر من نار في وسط جهنم ، فإذا نظر مالك إلى جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام قام تعظيماً له فيقول : يا جبريل ما أدخلك هذا الموضع ؟ فيقول : ما فعلت بالعصابة العاصية من أمة محمد ؟ فيقول مالك : ما أسوأ حالهم وأضيق مكانهم قد أحرقت أجسامهم وأكلت لحومهم وبقيت وجوههم وقلوبهم يتلألأ فيها الإيمان ، فيقول جبريل : ارفع الطبق عنهم حتى أنظر إليهم ، قال : فيأمر مالك الخزنة فيرفعون الطبق عنهم ، فإذا نظروا إلى جبريل وإلى حسن خلقه علموا أنه ليس من ملائكة العذاب ، فيقولون : من هذا العبد الذي لم نر أحداً قط أحسن منه ؟ فيقول مالك : هذا جبريل الكريم على ربه الذي كان يأتي محمداً صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم بالوحي ، فإذا سمعوا ذكر محمد صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم صاحوا بأجمعهم وقالوا : يا جبريل أقرئ محمداً صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم منا السلام وأخبره أن معاصينا فرقت بيننا وبينك وأخبره بسوء حالنا ، فينطلق جبريل حتى يقوم بين يدي اللَّه تعالى فيقول اللَّه تعالى : كيف رأيت أمة محمد ؟ فيقول : يا رب ما أسوأ حالهم وأضيق مكانهم ، فيقول : هل سألوك شيئاً ؟ فيقول : يا رب نعم سألوني أن أقرئ نبيهم منهم السلام وأخبره بسوء حالهم ، فيقول اللَّه تعالى : انطلق وأخبره ، فينطلق جبريل إلى النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم وهو في خيمة من درة بيضاء لها أربعة آلاف باب لكل باب مصراعان من ذهب ، فيقول : يا محمد قد جئتك من عند العصابة العصاة الذين يعذبون من أمتك في النار وهم يقرءونك السلام ويقولون : ما أسوأ حالنا وأضيق مكاننا فيأتي النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم إلى تحت العرش فيخر ساجداً ويثني على اللَّه تعالى ثناء لم يثن عليه أحد مثله ، فيقول اللَّه تعالى : ارفع رأسك وسل تعط واشفع تشفع ، فيقول : يا رب الأشقياء من أمتي قد أنفذت فيهم حكمك وانتقمت منهم فشفعني فيهم ، فيقول اللَّه تعالى : قد شفعتك فيهم فائت النار فأخرج منها من قال لا إله إلا الله ، فينطلق النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم فإذا نظر مالك النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم قام تعظيماً له فيقول : يا مالك ما حال أمتي الأشقياء ؟ فيقول : ما أسوأ حالهم وأضيق مكانهم ، فيقول محمد صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم : افتح الباب ، وارفع الطبق ، فإذا نظر أهل النار إلى محمد صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم صاحوا بأجمعهم فيقولون : يا محمد ؛ أحرقت النار جلودنا وأحرقت أكبادنا ، فيخرجهم جميعاً وقد صاروا فحماً قد أكلتهم النار ، فينطلق بهم إلى نهر بباب الجنة يسمى نهر الحيوان فيغتسلون منه فيخرجون منه شباباً جردا مردا مكحلين وكأن وجوههم مثل القمر مكتوب على جباههم الجهنميون عتقاء الرحمن من النار فيدخلون الجنة ، فإذا رأى أهل النار أن المسلمين قد أخرجوا منها قالوا : يا ليتنا كنا مسلمين وكنا نخرج من النار وهو قوله تعالى : " رُبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ " [ الحجر : 2 ] . 

والحديثُ بهذا اللفظِ ظاهرُ الكذبِ على رسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم ، ولو أن بعض ألفاظهِ قد جاءت في أحاديث صحيحةٍ ، ولنا معه وقفات : 

**الوقفةُ الأولى : 

من هو يزيدُ الرقاشي الراوي عن أنسِ بنِ مالك رضي اللهُ عنه ؟ وما هي حالهُ من جهةِ كلام أهلِ الجرحِ والتعديلِ فيه ؟ 

هو يزيدُ بنُ أبان الرَّقَاشي أبو عمرو البصري القاص من زهادِ البصرةِ . وكلامُ أهلِ العلم فيه طويل ، من ذلك : 

قال البخاري : تكلم فيه شعبةُ . وقال أبو طالب : سمعتُ أحمدَ بنَ حنبل يقول : " لا يكتبُ حديث يزيد الرقاشي . قلت له : فلم تُرك حديثهُ ، لهوى كان فيه ؟ قال : لا ، ولكن كان منكر الحديثِ . وقال : شعبةُ يحملُ عليه ، وكان قاصاً . وقال أبو حاتم : كان واعظاً بكاءً كثير الروايةِ عن أنس بما فيه نظرٌ ، صاحبُ عبادةٍ ، وفي حديثهِ ضعفٌ . 

وقد لخص ابنُ حبان الكلامَ فيه فقال : " كان من خيارِ عبادِ اللهِ من البكائين في الخلواتِ والقائمين بالحقائق في السبراتِ ، ممن غفل عن صناعةِ الحديثِ وحفظها ، واشتغل بالعبادةِ وأسبابها حتى كان يقلبُ كلامَ الحسن فيجعله عن أنس وغيره من الثقات بطل الاحتجاجُ به ، فلا تحلُ الروايةُ عنه إلا على سبيل التعجب " . 

**والخلاصةُ في حالِ الرجل ما يلي : 

أولاً : أنهُ قاصٌ . وقد أورده ابنُ الجوزي في كتابِ " القصاصِ والمذكرين " ( ص 265 ) ، والقصاصُ هم قومٌ كانوا يقصون القصصَ دون ذكرِ العلمِ المفيدِ ، ثم غالبهم يخلطُ فيما يوردهُ ، واعتمد على ما أكثره محالٌ ، وأما القاصُ الصادقُ فقد أثنى أحمدُ بنُ حنبل عليه فقال : " ما أحوج الناس إلى قاصٍ صدوقٍ " . 
وقد أفرد لهم ابنُ الجوزي في " تلبيس إبليس فصلاً بعنوان : " ذكرُ تلبيسه على الوعاظِ والقصاصِ " ، ثم قال : " فمن ذلك أن قوماً منهم يضعون أحاديث الترغيبِ والترهيبِ ، ولبس عليهم إبليس بأننا نقصدُ حث الناسِ على الخيرِ ، وكفهم عن الشرِ ، وهذا افتئاتٌ منهم على الشريعةِ ، لأنها عندهم – على هذا الفعلِ – ناقصةٌ تحتاجُ إلى تتمةٍ ، ثم نسوا قوله صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم : " مَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَده مِنْ النَّار " .ا.ه. 

ثانياً : أنه ممن اشتغل بالعبادةِ ، وقد تكلم أهلُ العلمِ في العبادِ والزهادِ ، فعد شيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيميةَ أن لكثرةِ الغفلةِ أسباباً منها الاشتغال عن حديثِ المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم بغيره ، فلا ينضبط له ككثيرٍ من أهلِ الزهدِ والعبادةِ . 
قال شيخُ الإسلامِ في " الفتاوى " (18/45) : الْخَطَأُ فِي الْخَبَرِ يَقَعُ مِنْ الرَّاوِي إمَّا عَمْدًا أَوْ سَهْوًا ؛ وَلِهَذَا اُشْتُرِطَ فِي الرَّاوِي الْعَدَالَةُ لِنَأْمَنَ مِنْ تَعَمُّدِ الْكَذِبِ ، وَالْحِفْظِ وَالتَّيَقُّظِ لِنَأْمَنَ مِنْ السَّهْوِ . 

وَالسُّهُو لَةُ أَسْبَابٌ : أَحَدُهَا : الِاشْتِغَالُ عَنْ هَذَا الشَّأْنِ بِغَيْرِهِ فَلَا يَنْضَبِطُ لَهُ كَكَثِيرِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الزُّهْدِ وَالْعِبَادَةِ .ا.ه. 

ثالثاً : كلامُ أبي حاتمِ في يزيد أنه كان كثيرَ الروايةِ عن أنس بما فيه نظر ، وأيضاً كلامُ ابنِ حبانَ أنه يقلبُ كلامَ الحسن البصري فيجعله عن أنس ، يبين أن روايته عن أنس رضي الله ُ عنه معلولةٌ ، وربما تكون من كلام الحسن البصري وليس من كلام أنس رضي الله عنه . 

**الوقفةُ الثانيةُ : 

الحديثُ بهذا السياقِ أوردهُ السمرقندي في " تنبيه الغافلين " ، وقد تكلم أهلُ العلم على الكتابِ . 

قال الإمام الذهبي في ترجمته في السير (16/323) : صَاحبُ كِتَابِ (تنبيهِ الغَافلينَ) ... وَتَرُوجُ عَلَيْهِ الأَحَادِيثُ الموضُوعَةُ .ا.ه. 

أما كتابه " تنبيه الغافلين بأحاديث سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين " الذي جاء الحديث المذكور فيه فقد انتقده أهل العلم نقدا شديدا ، فالكتاب - أي " تنبيه الغافلين " - من مظان الأحاديث الموضوعة والمكذوبة ، وإليك كلام أهل العلم في الكتاب لكي تكون أنت وغيرك على بينة من أمر الكتاب . 

وهذه النقولات من كتاب " كتب حذر منها العلماء (2/198 -200) . 

قال الذهبي في " تاريخ الإسلام " في ترجمته ( حوادث 351 - 380 ) : وفي كتاب " تنبيه الغافلين موضوعات كثيرة .ا.ه. 

وقال أبو الفضل الغماري في " الحاوي " (3/4) : وكتاب " تنبيه الغافلين " يشتمل على أحاديث ضعيفة وموضوعة ، فلا ينبغي قراءته للعامة لا يعرفون صحيحه من موضوعه .ا.ه. 

وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام في " الرد على البكري " أن جمهور مصنفي السير والأخبار وقصص الأنبياء لا يميز بين الصحيح والضعيف ، والغث والسمين ، وذكر من بينهم أبا الليث السمرقندي ، وقال : " فهؤلاء لا يعرفون الصحيح من السقيم ، ولا لهم خبرة بالنقلة ، بل يجمعون فيما يروون بين الصحيح والضعيف ، ولا يميزون بينهما ، ولكن منهم من يروي الجميع ويجعل العهدة على الناقل .ا.ه. 

وقال أيضا في " الفتاوى " في معرض تضعيف حديث : وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ الْمَذْكُورُ فِي آدَمَ يَذْكُرُهُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ الْمُصَنِّفِينَ بِغَيْرِ إسْنَادٍ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ جِنْسِهِ مَعَ زِيَادَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَمَا ذَكَرَ الْقَاضِي عِيَاضٌ قَالَ : وَحَكَى أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْمَكِّيُّ وَأَبُو اللَّيْثِ السَّمَرْقَنْدِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُمَا " أَنَّ آدَمَ عِنْدَ مَعْصِيَتِهِ قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ بِحَقِّ مُحَمَّدٍ اغْفِرْ لِي خَطِيئَتِي - قَالَ وَيُرْوَى تَقَبَّلْ تَوْبَتِي - فَقَالَ اللَّهُ لَهُ : مِنْ أَيْنَ عَرَفْت مُحَمَّدًا ؟ قَالَ رَأَيْت فِي كُلِّ مَوْضِعٍ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ مَكْتُوبًا : لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ قَالَ وَيُرْوَى : مُحَمَّدٌ عَبْدِي وَرَسُولِي فَعَلِمْت أَنَّهُ أَكْرَمُ خَلْقِك عَلَيْك ؛ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَغَفَرَ لَهُ " . وَمِثْلُ هَذَا لَا يَجُوزُ أَنَّ تُبْنَى عَلَيْهِ الشَّرِيعَةُ وَلَا يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ فِي الدِّينِ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ؛ فَإِنَّ هَذَا مِنْ جِنْسِ الإسرائيليات وَنَحْوِهَا الَّتِي لَا تُعْلَمُ صِحَّتُهَا إلَّا بِنَقْلِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .ا.ه. 

والشاهد قول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ الْمُصَنِّفِينَ بِغَيْرِ إسْنَادٍ . 

وقال حاجي خليفة في " كشف الظنون " (1/478) : تنبيه الغافلين في الموعظة . لأبي الليث : نصر بن محمد الفقيه ، السمرقندي ، الحنفي . المتوفى : سنة 375، خمس وسبعين وثلاثمائة . وهو مجلد . أوله : ( الحمد لله الذي هدانا لكتابه... الخ ) . مرتب على : أربعة وتسعين بابا . قال الذهبي : ( فيه موضوعات كثيرة ) .ا.ه. 

وقد حذر من هذا الكتاب - تنبيه الغافلين - وغيره من الكتب الشيخ السلفي محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد السلام الشقيري في كتابه " المحنة المحمدية في بيان العقائد السلفية " ( ص171 - 172) فقال تحت عنوان " كتب لا يحل قراءتها " في مبحث سبب انتشار الحكايات والمنامات الفاسدة والخرافات الفاشية التي لم يعهد لها أصل في كلام السلف الصالحين ، ولا في سنن سيد المرسلين ؛ قال : وإنما هي فاشية بين العوام والجهلاء والطغام من كتب المناقب ككتاب " الروض الفائق " ، و " روض الرياحين في مناقب الصالحين " و " ونوادر القليوبي " و " كرامات الأولياء " و " ونزهة المجالس " و " وتنوير القلوب " ، و " تنبيه الغافلين " ، وكذا كتب الشروح والحواشي الأزهرية ، وأمثال هذه الكتب لا تحوي سوى ما يفسد عقائد العوام وبسطاء العقول ، وقد كان الواجب على علمائنا أن ينبهوا العوام وبسطاء العقول ، وقد كان الواجب على علمائنا أن ينبهوا عليها في الجرائد والمجلات وفي دروسهم ومؤلفاتهم ، إذ هي السبب الأعظم في إفشاء تلك الخرافات بين العوام وفي عبادتهم لقبور الصلحاء ، فكان الواجب إيقاف طبعها ومصادرة قراءتها دفعا لضررها وتطاير شررها ، ولكن علماءنا ماتوا والأحياء لم يرج منهم أمر ولا نهي ؛ فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .ا.ه. 

وقد سئل فضيلةُ الشيخِ محمدُ بنُ صالح العثيمين عن الكتاب . 

السؤال : يسأل عن كتاب تنبيه الغافلين بأحاديث سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين تأليف الفقيه الزاهد الشيخ نصر الدين محمد بن إبراهيم السمرقندي يقول : أسأل عن هذا الكتاب والأحاديث التي وردت فيه هل هي صحيحة أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا ؟ 

الجواب : 

وفيه أحاديث موضوعة ، ولهذا لا ينبغي قراءته إلا لطالب علم يميز بين ما يقبل من الأحاديث التي فيه وما لا يقبل ليكون على بصيرة من أمره ولئلا ينسب إلى رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم ما لم يقله أو ما لا تصح نسبته إليه فإن من حدث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذِبيَن وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من كذب عليه متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعدا من النار فنصيحتي لمن ليس له علم بالأحاديث أن لا يطلع على هذا الكتاب ، ومن عنده علم يميز بين المقبول وغير المقبول ورأى في قراءته مصلحة فليفعل وإن رأى أنه يصده عن قراءة ما هو أنفع منه له فلا يذهب وقته في قراءته . 

**الوقفةُ الثالثةُ : 

الحديثُ ورد من طريقٍ آخر بلفظٍ مختصرٍ ، ونصهُ : 

عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال : جاء جبريل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حين غير حينه الذي كان يأتيه فيه ، فقام إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " يا جبريل ؛ مالي أراك متغير اللون ؟! فقال : ما جئتك حتى أمر الله بمفاتيح النار. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا جبريل ؛ صف لي النار وانعت لي جهنم . فقال جبريل : إن الله تبارك وتعالى أمر بجهنم فأوقد عليها ألف عام حتى ابيضت ، ثم أمر فأوقد عليها ألف عام حتى احمرت ، ثم أمر فأوقد عليها ألف عام حتى اسودت ، فهي سوداء مظلمة لا يضيء شررها ولا يطفأ لهبها ، والذي بعثك بالحق لو أن ثقب إبرة فتح من جهنم لمات من في الأرض كلهم جميعا من حره ، والذي بعثك بالحق لو أن ثوبا من ثياب الكفار علق بين السماء والأرض لمات من في الأرض جميعا من حره ، والذي بعثك بالحق لو أن خازنا من خزنة جهنم برز إلى أهل الدنيا فنظروا إليه لمات من في الأرض كلهم من قبح وجهه ومن نتن ريحه ، والذي بعثك بالحق لو أن حلقة من حلق سلسلة أهل النار التي نعت الله في كتابه وضعت على جبال الدنيا لأرفضت وما تقارت حتى تنتهي إلى الأرض السفلى . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "حسبي يا جبريل ، فنظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جبريل وهو يبكي قال : تبكي يا جبريل وأنت من الله بالمكان الذي أنت فيه ؟ فقال : وما لي لا أبكي أنا أحق بالبكاء ، لعلي أكون في علم الله على غير الحال التي أنا عليها ، وما أدري لعلي ابتلى بما ابتلي به إبليس فقد كان من الملائكة ، وما أدري لعلي ابتلى بما ابتلي به هاروت وماروت ، فبكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبكى جبريل ، فما زالا يبكيان حتى نوديا : أن يا جبريل ويا محمد إن الله قد أمنكما أن تعصياه " . 

أخرجهُ الطبراني في " الأوسط " (4840 – مجمع البحرين) ، وأورده العلامةُ الألباني – رحمهُ اللهُ - في " الضعيفة " (1306 ، 4501) ، وفي " ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب " (2125) وحكم عليه بالوضعِ في المواضعِ الثلاثةِ ، وفي سندهِ سلامُ الطويل وهو متهمٌ بالكذبِ . 

والحديثُ فيه علةٌ أخرى ربما لم ينتبه لها الشيخُ ، أو أنهُ اكتفى بعلةِ الكذابِ الذي في السندِ ، وهي علةٌ كافيةٌ لردِ الخبرِ ، والعلةُ الثانيةُ الانقطاعُ بين عدي بنِ عدي الكندي وعمرَ بنِ الخطابِ رضي اللهُ عنه . 

وأكتفي بهذه الوقفاتِ ، وأسألُ اللهَ أن يرينا الحقَ حقاً ويرزقنا اتباعهُ ، ,أن يرينا الباطلَ باطلاً ويرزقنا اجتنابهُ . 

ومع حديثٍ آخر إن شاءَ اللهُ تعالى .*

*الحديثُ الثاني*
*عن عمرو بن شعيب ، عن أبيه ، عن جده قال : نزل جبريل عليه السلام إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أحسن صورة لم ينزل في مثلها قط ؛ ضاحكا مستبشرا . فقال : السلام عليك يا محمد . قال : وعليك السلام يا جبريل . قال : إن الله بعثني إليك بهدية كنوز العرش أكرمك الله بهن .قال : وما تلك الهدية يا جبريل ؟ . فقال جبريل : قل يا من أظهر الجميل ، وستر القبيح ، يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة ، ولا يهتك الستر ، يا عظيم العفو ، يا حسن التجاوز ، يا واسع المغفرة ، يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة ، يا صاحب كل نجوى ، ويا منتهى كل شكوى ، يا كريم الصفح ، يا عظيم المن ، يا مبتدئ النعم قبل استحقاقها ، يا ربنا ، ويا سيدنا ، ويا مولانا ، ويا غاية رغبتنا ، أسألك يا الله أن لا تشوي خلقي بالنار . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فما ثواب هذه الكلمات ؟ . قال: هيهات هيهات ، انقطع العلم ، لو اجتمع ملائكة سبع سماوات وسبع أرضين على أن يصفوا ثواب ذلك إلى يوم القيامة ما وصفوا من ألف جزء جزء‌ا واحدا ، فإذا قال العبد : يامن أظهر الجميل وستر القبيح ، ستره الله برحمته في الدنيا وجملة في الآخرة وستر الله عليه ألف ستر في الدنيا والآخرة ، وإذا قال : يامن لم يؤاخذ بالجريرة ولم يهتك الستر ، لم يحاسبه الله يوم القيامة ولم يهتك ستره يوم يهتك الستور ، وإذا قال : يا عظيم العفو ، غفر الله له ذنوبه ولو كانت خطيئته مثل زبد البحر ، وإذا قال : ياحسن التجاوز ، تجاوز الله عنه حتى السرقة وشرب الخمر وأهاويل الدنيا ، وغير ذلك من الكبائر ، وإذا قال : يا واسع المغفرة ، فتح الله عز وجل له سبعين بابا من الرحمة فهو يخوض في رحمة الله عز وجل حتى يخرج من الدنيا ، وإذا قال : يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة ، بسط الله يده عليه بالرحمة، وإذا قال : يا صاحب كل نجوى ويا منتهى كل شكوى ، أعطاه الله عز وجل من الأجر ثواب كل مصاب وكل سالم وكل مريض وكل ضرير وكل مسكين وكل فقير إلى يوم القيامة ، وإذا قال : يا كريم الصفح ، أكرمه الله كرامة الانبياء ، وإذا قال : يا عظيم المن ، أعطاه الله يوم القيامة أمنيته وأمنية الخلائق ، وإذا قال : يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها ، أعطاه الله من الأجر بعدد من شكر نعماء‌ه ، وإذا قال : يا ربنا ويا سيدنا ويا مولانا ، قال الله تبارك وتعالى : اشهدوا ملائكتي أني غفرت له وأعطيته من الأجر بعدد من خلقته في الجنة والنار والسماوات السبع والأرضين السبع الشمس والقمر والنجوم وقطر الأمطار وأنواع الخلق والجبال والحصى والثرى وغير ذلك والعرش والكرسي ، وإذا قال : يا مولانا ، ملا الله قلبه من الإيمان ، وإذا قال : يا غاية رغبتنا ، أعطاه الله يوم القيامة رغبته ومثل رغبة الخلائق ، وإذا قال : أسألك يا الله أن لا تشوه خلقي بالنار ، قال الجبار جل جلاله : استعتقني عبدي من النار ، اشهدوا ملائكتي أني قد أعتقته من النار وأعتقت أبويه وإخوانه وأهله ولده وجيرانه ، وشفعته في ألف رجل ممن وجب لهم النار ، وآجرته من النار ، فعلمهن يا محمد المتقين ، ولا تعلمهن المنافقين فإنها دعوة مستجابة لقائليهن إن شاء الله ، وهو دعاء أهل البيت المعمور حوله إذا كانوا يطوفون به . 

**تخريجُ الحديثِ : 
أخرجهُ الحاكمُ في " المستدرك " (1/544 – 545) من طريق إسماعيل بن أبي أويس ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن داود الصنعاني ، أخبرني أفلح بن كثير ، ثنا ابن جريج عن عمرو بن شعيب به ، وقال : " هذا حديثٌ صحيحُ الإسنادِ ، فإن رواتهُ كلهم مدنيون ثقات ، وقد ذكرتُ فيما تقدم الخلاف بين أئمةِ الحديثِ في سماعِ شعيب بنِ محمدِ بنِ عبدِ الله بنِ عمرو من جده " . وسكت عليه الذهبي في التلخيص . 

وأخرجهُ البيهقي في " الأسماء والصفات " (90) . وقال : " وهو دعاءٌ حسنٌ ، وفي صحتهِ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نظرٌ . 

قال الشيخُ مقبلُ الوادعي – رحمهُ اللهُ – في تتبعهِ لأوهامِ الحاكمِ التي سكت عليها الذهبي (1/739 ح 2050) : " في " الميزانِ " في ترجمةِ أحمدَ بنِ محمد بنِ داود الصنعاني قال الذهبي : " أتى بخبرٍ لا يحتمل " ، ثم ساق له هذا الحديثَ ، ثم قال : " قال الحاكمُ : " صحيحٌ " ، قلتُ : " كلا " ، قال – أي الحاكم - : " فرواتهُ كلهم مدنيون " ، قلتُ : " كلا " ، قال : " ثقاتٌ " ، قلتُ : " أنا أتهمُ به أحمدَ ، وأما أفلح فذكرهُ ابنُ أبي حاتم ولم يضعفهُ " .ا.ه. 

وقال الحاشدي محقق كتابِ " الأسماءِ والصفاتِ " (1/146) بعد نقلهِ لكلامِ الذهبي الآنفِ : " وأفلح بنُ كثيرٍ هو الصنعاني السراج ، ذكره ابنُ أبي حاتمٍ في الجرحِ والتعديلِ ، ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً ، فهو مستورُ الحالِ . وابن جريج مدلسٌ ، ولم يصرح بالتحديثِ . والخلاصةُ أن إسنادَ الحديثِ ضعيفٌ جداً فيه أربعُ عللٍ : 

الأولى : إسماعيلُ بنُ أبي أويس إلى الضعفِ ما هو . 

الثانية : أحمدُ بنُ محمد بنِ داود الصنعاني . 

الثالثة : جهالةُ حالِ أفلح بنِ كثيرٍ . 

الرابعةُ : عنعنةُ ابن جريج ، وتصحيحُ الحاكمِ له من تساهلاتهِ الكثيرةِ المعروفةِ وقد تعقبهُ الذهبي كما رأيت، وذكرهُ صاحبُ كنزِ العمالِ عن أبيٍّ بنحوهِ وعزاهُ للديلمي . والله أعلمُ .ا.ه. 
والحديثُ جاء عن ابنِ عباسٍ رضي اللهُ عنهما عند البيهقي في " الأسماء والصفات " (90) ، قال الحاشدي : إسنادهُ ضعيفٌ جداً : أبو نصر بنُ قتادة وشيخهُ وشيخ شيخهِ لم أعرفهم ، وخالد بن الهياج قال الذهبي في الميزان : عن أبيهِ وغيرهِ وعنهُ أهلُ هراة متماسك وقال السليماني : " ليس بشيءٍ " .ا.ه. زاد الحافظُ في " اللسان " : وذكرهُ ابنُ حبان في الثقاتِ ، وقال يحيى بن أحمد بن زياد الهروي : كلما أُنكر على الهياج فهو من جهةِ ابنهِ خالد فإن الهياجَ في نفسه ثقةٌ ، وروى الحاكمُ عن صالح جزرة قال : قدمتُ هراة فرأيتُ عندهم أحاديث كثيرة منكرة ، قال الحاكم : " فالأحاديث التي رواها صالحٌ بهراة من حديث الهياج الذنبُ فيها لابنه خالد ، والحملُ فيها عليه " .اه. ، وأبوهُ هياجُ بن بسطام الهروي ، قال أبو حاتم : " يكتبُ حديثهُ " ، وقال ابنُ معين : " ضعيفٌ " ، وقال مرةً : " ليس بشيءٍ " ، وقال أحمدُ بنُ حنبل : " متروكُ الحديثِ " ، وقال أبو داود : " تركوا حديثه " ا.ه. من الميزان . وليثُ بنُ أبي سليم ضعيفٌ مختلطٌ .ا.ه. 

الخلاصةُ أن الحديث لا يثبتُ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والنكارةُ فيه واضحةٌ . 

ومع حديثٍ آخر إن شاءَ اللهُ تعالى .*

*الحديثُ الثالثُ*
*عن أنسِ بنِ مالكٍ قال : " كان رجلٌ من أصحابِ رسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم ، يكنى أبا معلق ، وكان تاجراً يتجرُ بمالٍ لهُ ولغيرهِ ، وكان له نسكٌ وورعٌ ، فخرج مرةً فلقيهُ لصٌ متقنعٌ في السلاحِ فقال : " ضع متاعك فإني قاتلك " ، قال : " ما تريدُ إلى دمي ؟ شأنك بالمالِ " ، قال : " أما المالُ فلي ، ولستُ أريدُ إلا دمك " ، قال : " أما إذا أبيت فذرني أصلي أربعَ ركعاتٍ " ، قال : " صل ما بدا لك " ، قال : " فتوضأ ثم صلى فكان من دعائهِ في آخرِ سجدةٍ : " يا ودودُ ، يا ذا العرشِ المجيدِ ، يا فعالُ لما يريدُ ، أسألك بعزكِ الذي لا يرامُ ، وملكك الذي لا يضامُ ، وبنورك الذي ملأ أركانَ عرشك ، أن تكفيني شرَ هذا اللصِ ، يا مغيثُ أغثني قالها ثلاثاً ، فإذا هو بفارسٍ أقبل بيدهِ حربةٌ رافعها بين أذنى فرسه ، فطعن اللصَ فقتله ، ثم أقبل على التاجرِ فقال : " من أنت ؟ فقد أغاثني اللهُ بك " ، قال : " إني ملكٌ من أهلِ السماءِ الرابعةِ ، لما دعوت سمعتُ لأبوابِ السماءِ قعقعةً ، ثم دعوت ثانياً فسمعتُ لأهلِ السماءِ ضجةً ، ثم دعوت ثالثاً فقيل : " دعاءُ مكروبٍ فسألتُ اللهَ أن يوليني قتلهُ ، ثم قال : " أبشر " ، قال أنسٌ : " وأعلم أنهُ من توضأ ، وصلى أربعَ ركعاتٍ ، ودعا بهذا الدعاءِ استجيب له مكروباً كان أو غير مكروبٍ . 

**تخريجُ الحديثِ : 
أخرجه ابنُ أبي الدنيا في " مجابي الدعوة " (23) ، و " هواتف الجنان " (12) ، ومن طريقهِ أخرجه اللالكائي في " شرح أصولِ الاعتقاد " (5/166 ح 111) ، في الجزءِ الخاصِ ب " كراماتِ الأولياءِ " ، وبوب عليه " سياق ما روي من كراماتِ أبي معلق " من طريقِ عيسى بنِ عبدِ اللهِ التميمي قال : أخبرني فهيرُ بنُ زياد الأسدي ، عن موسى بنِ وردان ، عن الكلبي - وليس بصاحبِ التفسيرِ - عن الحسن عن أنس . 

وأورده ابنُ الأثيرِ في " أسد الغابة " (6/295) . 

وذكرهُ الحافظُ ابنُ حجرٍ في الأصابة " (12/24) عند ترجمةِ " ابي معلق " فقال : " أبو معلق الأنصاري . استدركهُ أبو موسى ، وأخرج من طريق بن الكلبي عن الحسن عن أبي بن كعب : أن رجلا كان يكنى أبا معلق الأنصاري خرج في سفرة من أسفاره ... " فذكر قصة له مع اللصِ الذي أراد قتله . 

قال أبو موسى : " أوردته بتمامه في كتاب الوظائف " . 

قلت ورويناه في كتاب " مجابي الدعوة " لابن أبي الدنيا قال حدثنا عيسى بن عبدالله النهمي ، أخبرني فهر بن زياد الأسدي ، عن موسى بن وردان ، عن الكلبي - وليس بصاحب التفسير - عن الحسن عن أنس بن مالك ... " .ا.ه. 

وذكرُ أبي بنِ كعب في الطريقِ الذي ذكرهُ أبو موسى لا شك أنه خطأٌ . 

قال محققُ كتابِ " أصول الاعتقاد " الشيخ أحمد بن سعد حمدان عن السندِ : سندهُ ضعيفٌ . فيه ثلاثةُ أشخاصٍ لم أجد لهم تراجم وهم : الكلبي ، وفهير بن زياد الأسدي ، وعيسى بن عبد الله التميمي .ا.ه. 

وأوردهُ الإمامُ ابنُ القيمِ في " الداءِ والدواءِ " ( ص 40 ) ، وقال عنه الشيخُ عمرو عبد المنعم سليم : " أثرٌ منكرٌ . رواهُ ابنُ أبي الدينا في " مجابوا الدعوة " (23) : حدثنا عيسى بنُ عبدِ اللهِ التميمي قال : أخبرني فهيرُ بنُ زياد الأسدي ، عن موسى بنِ وردان ، عن الكلبي - وليس بصاحبِ التفسيرِ - عن الحسن عن أنس . 

ومن طريقهِ عبد الغني المقدسي في " الترغيب في الدعاء " (61 : منسوختي ) . 

قلت : وهذا سندٌ ضعيفٌ ، موسى بن وردان ضعيفٌ على التحقيقِ ، وفي الإسنادِ من لم أعرفهُ .ا.ه. 

فالحديثُ لا يثبتُ ، ومع الأسف أن هذه القصةَ انتشرت في كثيرٍ من منتدياتِ الحوارِ ، بل حتى بعضُ طلبةِ العلم استشهد بها في مقالٍ له ، وبعد بيانِ ضعفِ القصةِ أرجو من كلِ من قرأها في منتدى حواري أن يبين للقائمين على ذلك المنتدى ضعفها وعدم ثبوتها . واللهُ أعلمُ .*

*الحديثُ الرابع*
*الحمدُ للهِ وبعدُ ؛ 

ما زال المبتدعةُ في كلِ عصرٍ ومصرٍ يكذبون ويفترون على أتباعِ سنةِ المصطفى صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم ، ويلمزونهم بألقابٍ مكذوبةٍ ويصفونهم بأوصافٍ منفرةٍ ، وذلك لكي يمنعوا عوامهم من أخذِ الحقِ منهم ، وسلفُ الأمةِ قد بينوا بعضاً مما وصف به هؤلاءِ المبتدعةِ أهل الأثرِ والسنةِ ، وهذه بعضُ النقولِ عنهم : 

روى الصابوني في " عقيدةِ أهل الحديث " ( ص304-305 ) : قال أبو حاتم الرازي : علامةُ أهلِ البدعِ : الوقيعةُ في أهلِ الأثرِ . وعلامةُ الزنادقةِ : تسميتهم أهلَ الأثرِ حشوية ، يريدون بذلك إبطالَ الآثارِ . وعلامةُ القدريةِ : تسميتهم أهلَ السنةِ مجبرة . وعلامةُ الجهميةِ : تسميتهم أهلَ السنةِ مشبهة . وعلامةُ الرافضةِ : تسميتهم أهلَ الأثرِ نابتة ، وناصبة . قلتُ : وكلُ ذلك عصبيةٌ ، ولا يلحقُ أهلَ السنةِ إلا اسمٌ واحدٌ وهو أصحابُ الحديثِ .ا.ه. 

وروى أيضا ( ص 300 ) عن أحمدَ بنِ سنانٍ القطان قال : ليس في الدنيا مبتدعٌ إلا وهو يبغضُ أهلَ الحديثِ . 

فأهل البدع يلقبون أهل السنة يألقاب شتى ، فمن تلك الألقاب : 

1) مشَبّهةٌ : 
وهذا اللقب من أشنع الألقاب التي نبزهم بها مخالفوهم في باب الأسماء والصفات من الجهمية والمعتزلة والأشاعرة . 

أما الجهمية : روى الإمام اللالكائي في " شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة " (1/179) عن إسحاق بن راهويه قال : علامة جهم وأصحابه دعواهم على أهل الجماعة وما أولعوا به من الكذب أنهم مشبهة . 

وأما المعتزلة : قال شيخ الإسلام في الفتاوى (5/110) : أن جل المعتزلة تدخل عامة الأئمة مثل مالك وأصحابه ، والثوري وأصحابه ، والأوزاعي وأصحابه ، والشافعي وأحمد وأصحابه ، وإسحاق بن راهويه وأبي عبيد وغيرهم في قسم المشبهة . 

بل رمى بعضهم الأنبياء بأنهم مشبهة ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (5/110) : قال ثمامة بن الأشرس ... : ثلاثة من الأنبياء مشبهة موسى حيث قال : إن هي إلا فتنتك ، وعيسى حيث قال : تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك ، ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال : ينزل ربنا . 

وأما الأشاعرة : فقد قال الجويني : وأعلموا أن مذهب أهل الحق أن الرب سبحانه وتعالى يتقدس عن شغل حَيِّز ، ويتنزه عن الاختصاص بجهة . 

وذهب المشبهة إلى أن الله - تعالى عن قولهم - مختص بجهة فوق . 

2) مُجْبِرَةٌ : 
قال القاضي عبد الجبار في شرح الأصول الخمسة (ص775) : والذين يثبتون القدر هم المجبرة فأما نحن فإنا ننفيه ، وننزه الله تعالى أن تكون الأفعال بقضائه وقدره . 

**3) نُقصانيَّة . 

4) مُخَالِفَةٌ . 

**5) شُكَّاك . 

روى الإمام اللالكائي عن أبي حاتم : وعلامة المرجئة تسميتهم أهل السنة مخالفة ونقصانية . شرح أصول أهل السنة (1/179) . 

وقال الإمام أحمد : فأما المرجئة : فيسمون أهل شكاكا .... 

**6) ناصبة : 

وهو من الألقاب الشنيعة التي رماهم بها الرافضة . 

**7) العامة ، والجمهور. 

**8) حَشْوِيَّةٌ . 

وبعد هذه النقولِ فلا غرابة أن نسمعَ مثلها من أناسٍ أعمى اللهُ قلوبهم وأبصارهم عن رؤيةِ الحقِ ، وكذلك هذه النقولُ فيها تسليةٌ لأهلِ السنةِ والأثرِ والحديثِ أن يصبروا عليها ، وأن يعلموا أنهم على الحقِ المبينِ . 

وبعد هذه المقدمةِ نأتي على المطلوبِ ، استدل أحدهم بحديثٍ يقوي بدعتهُ التي يستندُ عليها في قضيةِ التوسلِ بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو أمرٌ ليس بالمستغربِ من هؤلاءِ ، فإذا أراد أن يقوي بدعتهُ عرف سنةَ النبي في تلك اللحظةِ ، ولا يمنعهُ الحياءُ من الاستدلالِ بكلامِ شيخِ الإسلامِ ابنِ تيميةَ أو محمدِ بنِ عبدِ الوهاب أو أي عالمٍ من علماءِ أهلِ السنةِ ، لأنهُ كما هو معلومٌ : " الغايةُ تبررُ الوسيلةَ " ، وصدق المصطفى عندما قال : " ‏إِنَّ مِمَّا أَدْرَكَ النَّاسُ مِنْ كَلَامِ النُّبُوَّةِ الْأُولَى إِذَا لَمْ تَسْتَحْيِ فَاصْنَعْ مَا شِئْتَ " ، فهؤلاءِ نزعوا جلبابَ الحياءِ ، وعندما يكونُ الكلامُ من عالمٍ من علماءِ أهلِ السنةِ في تقريرِ مسألةٍ تخالفُ هواهم كشيخِ الإسلامِ مثلاً ، أجلبوا عليه بخيلهم ورجلهم ، وطريقتهم في ذلك طريقةَ اليهودِ مع عبدِ الله بنِ سلام رضي اللهُ عنه ، وقصتهُ معهم معروفةٌ . 

نرجعُ إلى الحديثِ الذي استدل به هذا المسكين . 

نصُ الحديثِ كاملاً : 
عن أنسِ بنِ مالكٍ رضي اللهُ عنه قال : لما ماتت فاطمةُ بنتُ أسدِ بنِ هاشم أمُ علي رضي اللهُ عنهما ، دخل عليها رسولُ اللهُ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم فجلس عند رأسها فقال : " رحمك اللهُ يا أمي ، كنتِ أمي بعد أمي ، تجوعين وتشبعيني ، وتعرين وتكسيني ، وتمنعين نفسك طيباً وتطعميني ، تريدين بذلك وجهَ اللهِ والدارَ الآخرةِ " . ثم أمر أن تغسلَ ثلاثاً ، فلما بلغ الماءُ الذي فيه الكافورُ سكبهُ رسولُ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم بيدهِ ، ثم خلع رسولُ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم قميصهُ فألبسها إياه ، وكفنها ببردٍ فوقه ، ثم دعا رسولُ الله صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم أسامةَ بنَ زيدٍ ، وأبا أيوب الأنصاري ، وعمرَ بنَ الخطابِ ، وغلاماً أسوداً يحفرون ، فحفروا قبرها ، فلما بلغوا اللحدَ حفرهُ رسولُ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم بيده وأخرج ترابهُ بيدهِ ، فلما فرغ دخل رسولُ الله صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم فاضطجع فيه فقال : " اللهُ الذي يحيي ويميت ، وهو حي لا يموتُ ، اغفر لأمي فاطمةَ بنت أسد ، ولقنها حجتها ، ووسِّع عليها مدخلها بحق نبيك والأنبياء الذين من قبلي فإنك أرحمُ الراحمين " . وكبر عليها أربعاً ، وأدخلوها اللحدَ هو والعباسُ وأبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنهم . 

**لنا مع الحديثِ وقفاتٌ : 

الوقفةُ الأولى : تخريجُ الحديث :
أخرجهُ الطبراني في " الكبير " (24/352 ح 871) ، و " الأوسط " (1/152) ، وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " (3/121) ، وابنُ الجوزي في " العلل المتناهية " (1/269) من طريقِ روح بنِ صلاح ، حدثنا سفيانُ الثوري ، عن عاصم الأحول عن أنس به . 

قال الطبراني في " الأوسط " عقب الحديثِ : " لم يروهِ عن عاصم إلا سفيانُ ، تفرد به روحُ بنُ صلاح " .ا.ه. وقال ابنُ الجوزي : " تفرد به روحُ بنُ صلاح ، وهو في عدادِ المجهولين وقد ضعفه ابنُ عدي " .ا.ه. 

وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " (9/257) : " رواهُ الطبراني في " الكبيرِ " و " الأوسطِ " ، وفيه روحُ بنُ صلاح ، وثقهُ ابنُ حبان والحاكمُ وفيه ضعفٌ ، وبقيةُ رجالهِ رجالُ الصحيحِ .ا.ه. 

وتعقب العلامةُ الألباني في " الضعيفة " (23) الهيثمي فقال : " وبالنظرِ في سندهِ تبين لي أن قولَ الهيثمي : " وبقيةُ رجالهِ رجالُ الصحيحِ " نظراً رجيحاً ، وذلك لأنه من روايةِ الطبراني عن أحمدَ بنِ حماد زُغبة ( في الأصل : رغبته وهو خطأٌ ) حدثنا روحُ بنُ صلاح ، أخبرنا سفيانُ عن عاصم عن أنس ، فإن زُغبةَ هذا ليس من رجالِ الصحيحِ ، بل لم يروِ له إلا النسائي ، أقولُ هذا مع العلمِ أنه في نفسهِ ثقةٌ " .ا.ه. 

وقد حكم العلامةُ الألباني على الحديثِ بالضعفِ في " الضعيفة " (23) فقال : " بقي النظرُ في حالِ روحِ بنِ صلاح ، وقد تفرد به كما قال أبو نعيم ، فقد وثقهُ ابنُ حبان والحاكم كما ذكر الهيثمي ، ولكن قد ضعفهُ من قولهم أرجح من قولهما لأمرين : 

الأولِ : أنه جرحٌ مقدٌ على التعديلِ بشرطهِ . 

والآخر : أن ابن حبان متساهلٌ في التوثيقِ ، فإنهُ كثيراً ما يوثقُ المجهولين حتى الذين يصرحُ هو نفسهُ أنه لا يدري من هو ولا من أبوه ؟ كما نقل ذلك ابنُ عبد الهادي في " الصارمِ المنكي " ، ومثلهُ في التساهلِ الحاكمُ كما لا يخفى على المتضلعِ بعلمِ التراجمِ والرجالِ فقولهما عند التعارضِ لا يقامُ له وزنٌ حتى ولو كان الجرحُ مبهماً لم يُذكر له سببٌ ، فكيف مع بيانهِ كما هو الحال في ابنِ صلاح هذا ؟! فقد ضعفهُ ابنُ عدي ، وقال ابنُ يونس : " رويتُ عنه مناكيرَ " ؛ وقال الدارقطني : " ضعيفُ الحديثِ " ؛ وقال ابنُ ماكولا : " ضعفوهُ " ، وقال ابنُ عدي بعد أن خرجَ له حديثين : " له أحاديث كثيرة في بعضها نكرةٌ " . 

فأنت ترى أئمةَ الجرحِ قد اتفقت عبارتهم على تضعيفِ هذا الرجلِ ، وبينوا أن السببَ روايتهُ المناكير ، فمثلهُ إذا تفرد بالحديثِ يكونُ منكراً لا يحتجُ به ، فلا يغتر بعد هذا بتوثيقِ من سبق ذكرهُ إلا جاهلٌ أو مغرضٌ " .ا.ه. 

وقال الشوكاني في " الدر النضيد في إخلاص كلمة التوحيد " ( ص/64 ) : " حديثُ فاطمةَ بنتِ أسد ضعيفٌ فيه روحُ بنُ صلاح المصري ، وهو ضعيفٌ " .ا.ه. 

وقال الشيخُ عبدُ الرحمن الدوسري في تعليقهِ على كتابِ " صيانة الإنسانِ " للعلامة السهسواني الهندي ( ص 129 ) : هذا الحديثُ لا يصحُ درايةً ؛ إذا صيغةُ متنهِ وركاكةُ ألفاظهِ ، وما فيه من المبالغةِ ؛ مما يدلُ على عدمِ ثبوتهِ ، زيادة على غرابتهِ ، وما في سندهِ من الضعفِ " .ا.ه. 

**الوقفةُ الثانيةُ : البترُ والكذبُ في النقلِ : 

كما نعلمُ ويعلمُ الجميع أن أهلَ البدعةِ قومٌ معرفون ببترِ النصوصِ ، فالهيثمي قال عن الحديثِ : " رواهُ الطبراني في " الكبيرِ " و " الأوسطِ " ، وفيه روحُ بنُ صلاح ، وثقهُ ابنُ حبان والحاكمُ وفيه ضعفٌ ، وبقيةُ رجالهِ رجالُ الصحيحِ " ، والمسكين الناقل ماذا صنع ؟ 

قال : " أخرجه الطبراني ووثقه ابن حبان والحاكم " فوقع في بليةٍ كبيرةٍ ، حذف اسم روح بن صلاح ، ثم نقل توثيقَ ابن حبان والحاكم ، والتوثيقُ لا يكونُ إلا لرجالِ السندِ ، فأوهم أن الحديث وثقه المذكوران ، ونحن أهلُ السنةِ لا نقولُ عن السند : " ثقة " ، بل يذكرها أهلُ العلم في الراوي وليس السند ، أما الإسناد فيقال عنه مثلا : " رجالهُ ثِقات " وليس ثُقات ، أو يقال عنه : " سندهُ ضعيف " وما شابه ذلك من المصطلحاتِ المعروفةِ في علم الحديثِ . 

الأمرُ الآخر أنه بتر أيضاً عبارة : " وفيه ضعفٌ " ، وهي الحكمُ على روح بنِ صلاح ، والذي عليه مدارُ الحديثِ ، وبسببهِ ضعف أئمةُ الشأن الحديثَ . 

**الوقفةُ الثالثةُ : الكلامُ عن أئمةِ نقلةِ القرآن :

إن من البلايا والرزايا أن يرمي الإنسانُ غيره بأمرٍ هو منه بريءٌ ، ومن رماهُ به واقعٌ فيه ، كالسارقِ يظنُ أن الناسَ كلهم سرقة ، والزاني يظنُ أن الناسَ كلهم زناة – والعياذُ بالله - ، وهكذا دواليك ، فبعد ما ثبت من كلامِ علماءِ الرافضةِ قولهم بالتحريف في كتابِ اللهِ ، بل ألف أحدهم وهو الطبرسي – عليه من الله ما يستحق - كتاباً سماه " فصل الخطابِ في تحرفِ كتابِ ربِ الأرباب " ، قال الرافضةُ تعالوا نبحث في نقلةِ القرآنِ عند أهل السنةِ ، ونبحثُ ما قيل فيهم من كلامِ علماءِ الجرح والتعديلِ ، وظنوا أنهم وقعوا على كنزٍ ثمينٍ ، وهذا يدلُ دلالةً واضحةً على سخافةِ عقولِ القومِ . 

والرد على هذه الفرية أننا نقولُ : لا يمنع أن يكونَ الرجلُ من علماءِ القراءاتِ ومن ضابطيها ، وفي نفسِ الوقتِ ضعيفٌ أو متروكٌ في الحديثِ ، ولنأخذ مثالاً ممن ورد ذكرهُ : 

حفصُ بنُ سليمان الأسدي الكوفي ( ت 180 ه ) من تلاميذِ عاصمِ بن بهدلة بنِ أبي النجود الأسدي في القراءةِ ، وكان حجةً في القراءةِ ، ليس بشيءٍ في الحديثِ ، ولهذا قال عنهُ الذهبي في " معرفة القراءِ الكبارِ " (1/141) : " أما في القراءةِ فثقةٌ ثبتٌ ضابطٌ لها ، بخلافِ حالهِ في الحديثِ " .ا.ه. 

أما عاصمُ بنُ أبي النجودِ انتهت إليه رئاسةُ الإقراءِ بالكوفةِ ، وكان صدوقاً في الحديثِ . 

وأكتفي بهذا القدر من الوقفاتِ . واللهُ أعلمُ .*
*حرر في 3 - 5 - 1425 ه*

*الحديث الخامس
تخريجُ حديثِ : " لا يزال الجهاد حلواً خضراً ... "*

*الحمدُ للهِ وبعدُ ؛ 

يستدلُ بعضُ الناسِ على مسألةِ في الجهادِ بحديثٍ عن النبي صلى اللهُ عليه ، وفحوى الحديث أنه سيأتي على الناسِ زمانٌ لا يكونُ هناك شيءٌ يقالُ له : " جهادٌ " ، وفي هذه الأسطرِ سأبينُ حال الحديثِ من جهةِ ثبوتهِ وعدم ثبوتهِ . 

أولاً : نصُ الحديثِ :
عن أنسِ بنِ مالكٍ رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا يزالُ الجهادُ حلواً خضراً ما أمطرت السماءُ وأنبتت الأرضُ ، وسينشو نشو من قبلِ المشرقِ يقولون : " لا جهاد ولا رباط أولئك هم وقودُ النارِ بل رباطُ يومٍ في سبيلِ اللهِ خيرٌ من عتقِ ألفِ رقبةٍ ، ومن صدقةِ أهلِ الأرضِ جميعاً " . 

ثانياً : تخريجُ الحديثِ :
أخرجهُ ابنُ عساكرٍ في " تاريخِ دمشق " (43/347) : أخبرنا أبو الحسن الشافعي ، وأبو الحسن بن دريد قالا : أنا نصر بن إبراهيم زاد الشافعي ، وأبو محمد بن فضيل قالا : أنا أبو الحسن بن عوف ، أنا أبو علي بن منير ، أنا أبو بكر محمد بن خريم ، نا هشام بن عمار ، نا أبي : عمار بن نصير بن ميسرة بن أبان الظفري ، نا عباد بن كثير ، عن يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس به . 

**وهذا إسنادٌ ضعيفٌ جداً فيه : 

1 – يزيدُ الرقاشي : هو يزيدُ بنُ أبان الرَّقَاشي أبو عمرو البصري القاص من زهادِ البصرةِ . 

وكلامُ أهلِ العلم فيه طويل ، من ذلك : 

قال البخاري : تكلم فيه شعبةُ . وقال أبو طالب : سمعتُ أحمدَ بنَ حنبل يقول : " لا يكتبُ حديث يزيد الرقاشي . قلت له : فلم تُرك حديثهُ ، لهوى كان فيه ؟ قال : لا ، ولكن كان منكر الحديثِ . وقال : شعبةُ يحملُ عليه ، وكان قاصاً . وقال أبو حاتم : كان واعظاً بكاءً كثير الروايةِ عن أنس بما فيه نظرٌ ، صاحبُ عبادةٍ ، وفي حديثهِ ضعفٌ . 

وقد لخص ابنُ حبان الكلامَ فيه فقال : " كان من خيارِ عبادِ اللهِ من البكائين في الخلواتِ والقائمين بالحقائق في السبراتِ ، ممن غفل عن صناعةِ الحديثِ وحفظها ، واشتغل بالعبادةِ وأسبابها حتى كان يقلبُ كلامَ الحسن فيجعله عن أنس وغيره من الثقات بطل الاحتجاجُ به ، فلا تحلُ الروايةُ عنه إلا على سبيل التعجب " . 

2 – عبادُ بنُ كثير : يوجد اثنان بهذا الاسم عبادُ بنُ كثير الثقفي البصري ، وعبادُ بنُ كثير الرملي الفلسطيني الشامي ، ولم أجد في ترجمتهما روايةً عن يزيد الرقاشي ، والذي يغلب على ظني أنه الأولُ لأن الرقاشي بصري فيكون بلديهُ . فإن كان الأولُ فهو متروكُ الحديثِ ، والثاني لا يبعدُ عنه كثيراً . 

ولو لم يكن في الإسناد إلا هذان الرجلان لكفى في ردِ الحديثِ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وأوردهُ السيوطي في " جمع الجوامعِ " (1/929) وعزاهُ لابن عساكر وقال : " ضعفهُ " . 

وقد جاء الحديث من طريقٍ آخر عند أبي عمرو الداني في " السنن الواردةِ في الفتنِ وغوائلها والساعة وأشراطها " (3/751 ح 371) مرسلاً من طريق محمد بن أبي محمد ، قال : حدثنا أبي ، قال : حدثنا سعيد ، قال حدثنا يوسف بن يحيى ، قال : حدثنا عبدالملك ، قال : حدثنا الطلحي ، عن عبدالرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم ، عن أبيه بلفظ : " لا يزالُ الجهادُ حلواً أخضر ، ما قطر القطرُ من السماءِ ، وسيأتي على الناسِ زمانٌ يقولُ فيه قراءٌ منهم : ليس هذا زمانُ جهادٍ ، فمن أدرك ذلك الزمان ، فنعم زمانُ الجهادِ ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، واحدٌ يقولُ ذلك ؟ فقال : نعم ، من عليه لعنةُ اللهِ والملائكةِ والناسِ أجمعين . 

وهذا السندُ فيه عبدُ الرحمن بنُ زيد بن أسلم العدوي ضعفه سائرُ أهلِ العلم ولهذا قال ابنُ الجوزي : " أجمعوا على ضعفهِ " . 

والعلةُ الأخرى الإرسال ، فزيدُ بنُ أسلم لم يرَ النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم ، والمرسلُ من أقسامِ الضعيفِ كما قرر ذلك أهلُ العلم . 

وقد ورد حديثٌ آخر بنفسِ المعنى عند أبي يعلى في " مسنده " (9/274 – 275) من طريق داود بنِ رشيد ، حدثنا بقيةُ بنُ الوليد ، عن علي بنِ علي ، حدثني يونس ، عن الزهري ، عن عبيدِ الله بنِ عبدِ الله ، عن ابنِ مسعود قال : جاءهُ رجلٌ فقال : أسمعتَ رسولَ اللهِ يقولُ في الخيلِ شيئاً قال : نعم ؛ سمعتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم يقولُ : " الخيلُ معقودٌ في نواصيها الخيرُ إلى يومِ القيامةِ . اشتروا على اللهِ ، واستقرضوا على اللهِ " . قيل : " يا رسولَ الله ؛ كيف نشتري على اللهِ ونستقرضُ على اللهِ ؟ " ، قال : " قولوا أقرضنا إلى مقاسمنا وبِعْنا إلى أن يفتحَ اللهُ لنا ، لا تزالون بخيرٍ ما دام جهادكم خضراً ، وسيكونُ في آخرِ الزمانِ قوم يشكُّون في الجهادِ ، فجاهدوا في زمانهم ثم اغزوا فإن الغزو يومئذٍ أخضرُ . 

قال محققُ مسندِ أبي يعلى عن الحديثِ : " إسنادهُ ضعيفٌ لانقطاعهِ ، عبيدُ اللهِ كان يرسلُ عن ابنِ مسعودٍ ، وبقيةُ بنُ الوليدِ مدلسٌ وقد عنعن . وذكرهُ الهيثمي في " المجمع " (5/280) وقال : " رواه أبو يعلى ، وفيه بقيةُ بنُ الوليدِ وهو مدلسٌ ، وبقيةُ رجاله ثقاتٌ " . 

وبهذا يتبينُ أن الحديثَ بجميعِ طرقهِ لا يصحُ عن النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم ، وأن الجهادَ ماضٍ إلى يومِ القيامةِ ، وقد تمرُ بالأمةِ حالاتُ ضعفٍ يضعفُ معها أمرُ الجهادِ ، ولكن لا يعني أنه يمتنعُ بالكليةِ في جميعِ العصورِ والأزمان . والله أعلم .*
*حرر في 6 - 5 - 1425 ه*

*تخريجُ حديثِ : " كَمَا تَكُونُوا يُولَّى عَلَيْكُم "*
*الحمدُ للهِ وبعدُ ؛ 

نسمعُ كثيراً عبارةَ : " كَمَا تَكُونُوا يُولَّى عَلَيْكُم " 

فهل هذهِ العبارةُ جاءت حديثاً عن النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم ؟ 

وما درجتهُ إن كانت حديثاً نبوياً من جهةِ الصحةِ أوالضعفِ ؟ 

جاءت هذهُ العبارةُ مرفوعةً إلى النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم من طريقين : 

**الطريقُ الأولى : 
روى القضاعي في " مسند الشهاب " (1/336) من طريقِ الكرماني بنِ عمرو ، ثنا المباركُ بنُ فضالة ، عن الحسنِ ، عن أبي بكرةَ ، عن النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم قال : " ثم كَمَا تَكُونُوا يُولَّى أو يُؤمرُ عَلَيْكُم " . 

وفي هذا السندِ المباركُ بنُ فضالة ، قال عنهُ الحافظُ ابنُ حجر في " التقريب " : " صدوقٌ يُدلِّس ويُسوي " . 

وتدليسُ التسويةِ من أسوءِ أنواعِ التدليسِ . 

وقد تكلم عددٌ من أهلِ العلمِ في روايتهِ عن الحسنِ البصري . 

قال نعيمُ بنُ حماد عن عبدِ الرحمن بنِ مهدي : لم نكتب للمباركِ شيئاً إلا شيئاً يقولُ فيه : " سمعتُ الحسنَ " . 

وفي هذا السندِ لم يقل المباركُ بنُ فضالة : " حدثنا " . 

قال المناوي في " فيض القدير " عن هذا السندِ (5/47) : " قال ابنُ طاهرٍ : " والمباركُ وإن ذُكر بشيءٍ من الضعفِ فالعمدةُ على من رواهُ عنهُ فإن فيهم جهالةً " .ا.ه. 

وقال الحافظُ ابنُ حجرٍ في " تخريجه لأحاديثِ الكشافِ " (1/345) : " رواهُ القضاعي في مسندِ الشهابِ وفي إسنادهِ إلى مبارك مجاهيل " .ا.ه. 

وقال العجلوني في " كشف الخفاء " (2/166) : " وأخرجهُ ابنُ جميع في معجمهِ ، والقضاعي عن أبي بكرةَ بلفظ : " يولى عليكم بدون شكٍ ، وفي سندهِ مجاهيلٌ " .ا.ه. 

**الطريقُ اثانيةُ : 
رواها الديلمي في " مسند الفردوس " ، والبيهقي في " الشعب " كما رمز لهُ السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " ، وذكر سندَهُ المناوي في " فيض القدير " (5/47) فقال : ( فر ) وكذا القضاعي كلاهما من حديثِ يحيى بنِ هاشم ، عن يونس بنِ أبي إسحاق ، عن أبيهِ ، عن جدهِ عن ( أبي بكرة ) مرفوعاً . 

قال السخاوي : ورواية يحيى في عداد من يضع . 

( هب ) من جهةِ يحيى بنِ هشامٍ ، عن يونس بنِ إسحاق ( عن أبي إسحاق ) عمرَ بنِ عبد الله ( السبيعي مرسلا ) بلفظ : " كما تكونوا كذلك يؤمر عليكم " ، ثم قال : " هذا منقطعٌ ، وراويهِ يحيى بنُ هشامٍ ضعيفٌ .ا.ه. 

وقال العجلوني في " كشف الخفاء " (2/166) : " قال في الأصلِ : " رواهُ الحاكمُ ، ومن طريقهِ الديلمي عن ابي بكرةَ مرفوعاً ، وأخرجهُ البيهقي بلفظ : " يؤمر عليكم " . بدون شكٍ ، وبحذفِ أبي بكرة ؛ فهو منقطعٌ " .ا.ه. 

وأورد هذا الحديثَ السيوطي في " الدرر المنتثرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة " ( ح 329 ) فقال : " حديثُ : " كما تكونوا يولى عليكم " . 

ابنُ جميع في " معجمه " من حديثِ أبي بكرةَ ، والبيهقي في " الشعب " من حديثِ يونس بنِ أبي إسحاق ، عن أبيهِ مرفوعاً ، ثم قال : " هذا منقطعٌ " .ا.ه. 

قال الشيخُ محمد لطفي الصباغ محققُ " الدرر " للسيوطي في الحاشيةِ : ضعيفٌ ... 

وأوردهُ أيضاً المُلا علي القاري في " الأسرار المرفوعة " ( ح 281) ، والشوكاني في " الفوائد المجموعة " ( ح 624) وقال : " في إسنادهِ وضاعٌ . وفيهِ إنقطاعٌ " .ا.ه. 

وجاء في " تذكرة الموضوعات " : " في سندهِ انقطاعٌ وواضعٌ هو يحيى بنُ هشام ، وله طريقٌ فيهِ مجاهيلٌ " .ا.ه. 

وقال الزرقاني في " مختصر المقاصد الحسنة " ( ح 772 ) : " ضعيفٌ " . 

وجاء في " أسنى المطالب " (1/221) : " فيهِ من يضعُ الحديثَ ، وهو يحيى بنُ هشامٍ ، ويروى من طريقٍ آخر مرسلاً " .ا.ه. 

وقد ذكر الحديثَ العلامةُ الألباني في " الضعيفة " (320) ، و " ضعيف الجامع " (4275) ، و " المشكاة (3717) ، وقال : " ضعيفٌ " . 

**أثرٌ عن الحسنِ البصري :
قال السخاوي في " المقاصد الحسنة " عند حرفِ الكافِ : وعند الطبراني معناهُ من طريقِ عمرَ وكعبِ الأحبارِ والحسنِ فإنهُ سمع رجلاً يدعو على الحجاجِ فقال له : " لا تفعل إنكم من أنفسكم أُتيتم ، إنا نخافُ إن عُزل الحجاجُ ، أو مات أن يستولي عليكم القردةُ والخنازيرُ ، فقد روي أن أعمالكم عمالكم ، وكما تكونون يولى عليكم " . 

وقد بحثتُ عنهُ في معاجمِ الطبراني الثلاثةِ بهذا اللفظِ فلم أجدهُ . 

**فوائد في ثنايا البحثِ :

**الفائدةُ الأولى : 
قال العجلوني في " كشف الخفاء " (2/166) : " وفي فتاوى ابنِ حجرِ : " وقال النجمُ : روى ابنُ ابي شيبةَ ، عن منصورِ بنِ أبي الأسود ، قال سألتُ الأعمشَ عن قولهِ تعالى : " وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا " [ الأنعام : 129 ] ما سمعتهم يقولون فيه ؟ قال : " سمعتهم إذا الناسُ أُمّر عليهم شرارهم . 

وروى البيهقي عن كعب قال : " إن لكلِ زمانٍ ملكاً يبعثهُ اللهُ على نحو قلوبِ أهلهِ ؛ فإذا أراد صلاحهم بعث عليهم مصلحاً ، وإذا أراد هلاكهم بعث عليهم مترفيهم " .ا.ه. 

أما أثرُ الأعمش فقد رواهُ أيضا أبو نعيم في " الحلية " (5/51) . 

**الفائدةُ الثانيةُ : 
قال الألوسي في " روح المعاني " (8/27) عند قولهِ تعالى : " وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا " [ الأنعام : 129 ] : " واستدل بهِ على أن الرعيةَ إذا كانوا ظالمين ، فاللهُ تعالى يسلطُ عليهم ظالماً مثلهم ، وفي الحديثِ : " كَمَا تَكُونُوا يُولَّى عَلَيْكُم " ، أو المعنى نجعلُ بعضهم قرناءَ ... " .ا.ه. 

وقال العلامةُ الألباني في " الضعيفة " (320) بعد تخريجهِ للحديثِ : " ثم أن الحديثَ معناهُ غيرُ صحيحٍ على إطلاقهِ عندي ، فقد حدثنا التاريخُ تولي رجلٍ صالحٍ عقب أميرٍ غيرِ صالحٍ والشعبُ هو هو " .ا.ه. 

**الفائدةُ الثالثةُ : 
قال الطرطوشي في " سراج الملوك " ( ص 197) : " البابُ الحادي والأربعون في " كما تكونوا يولى عليكم " . 

لم أزل أسمعُ الناسَ يقولون : " أعمالكم عمالكم كما تكونوا يولى عليكم " إلى أن ظفرتُ بهذا المعنى في القرآن قال الله تعالى : " وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا " [ الأنعام : 129 ] ، وكان يقالُ : " ما أنكرت من زمانِك فإنما أفسدهُ عليك عملُك . 

وقال عبدُ الملك بنُ مروان : " ما أنصفتمونا يا معشرَ الرعيةِ ، تريدونا منا سيرةَ أبي بكر وعمرَ ، ولا تسيرون فينا ولا في أنفسكم ... " .ا.ه. 

**الفائدةُ الرابعةُ : 
استدل بعضُ أهلِ اللغةِ بلفظِ هذا الحديثِ على فائدةٍ لغويةٍ ذكرها ابنُ هشام في " المغني " ، وسأنقلُ هذه الفائدةَ من " مختصر مغني اللبيب عن كتب الأعاريب لابن هشام الأنصاري " للشيخِ محمدِ بنِ صالحِ بنِ عثيمين – رحمه الله – ( ص 110 – 111) : " القاعدة الحادية عشرة : من مُلحِ كلامِهم تقارضُ اللفظين في الأحكامِ ، ولذلك أمثلةٌ منها : إعطاءُ كلمةِ ( غير ) حكم ( إلا ) في الاستثناءِ ، وإعطاءُ حكمِ ( إلا ) حكم ( غير ) ، ومنها إعطاءُ ( أن ) حكم ( ما ) المصدرية المهملة في الإهمالِ وبالعكسِ ، ومُثِّل له بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كما تكونوا يولى عليكم " ذكره ابنُ الحاجبِ ، والمعروف : " كما تكونون " ...ا.ه. 

وجاء أيضاً في " كشف الخفاءِ " للعجلوني (2/167) : " وذكر ابنُ الأنباري أن الروايةَ " كما تكونوا " بحذفِ النونِ ، وكما ناصبةٌ حملاً على " أن " ‏.‏ 

وذكر السيوطي في " فتاواه الحديثية " أنهُ رواهُ البيهقي في " شُعبهِ " وغيرهِ : " وإن حذفَ النونِ على لغةِ من يحذفها بلا ناصبٍ ولا جازمٍ‏ .‏ وكما في حديثِ : " لا تدخلوا الجنةَ حتى تؤمنوا " أو أن حذفها على رأي الكوفيين الذين ينصبون بكما ‏.‏ أو على أنهُ من تغييرِ الرواةِ ، لكن هذا بعيدٌ جداً ، انتهى‏ .‏ 

وأنشد بعضُهم في المقام‏ِ :‏ 
بذنوبنا دامت بليتنا * * * والله يكشفها إذا تبنا 

انتهي هذا البحثُ الذي أرجو أن يكونَ فيهِ النفعُ والفائدةُ . آمين .*

*تَخْرِيجُ مَا نُسِبَ مِنْ كَرَامَةٍ لِهَرِمِ بنِ حَيَّانَ*
*الحَمْدُ للهِ وَبَعْدُ ؛ 

إِن مِنْ أُصُوْلِ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ التَّصْدِيْقَ بكَرَامَاتِ الأَوْلِيَاءِ ، وَقَدْ جَاءَتْ صِفَتُهُمْ فِي كِتَابِ اللهِ فَقَالَ تَعَالَى : " أَلَا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ . الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ " [ يونس : 62 - 63 ] ، وَأَهْلُ السُّنَّةِ وَسَطٌ بَين طَرَفَيْنِ فِي كَرَامَاتِ الأَوْلِيَاءِ ، طَرَفٌ أَجَازَ وَقوعَهَا بِدُوْنِ حَدٍّ فَمَا جَازَ وَقوعُهُ لِنَبِيٍّ جَازَ وَقوعُهُ لِوَلِيٍّ ، وَهُو مَذْهَبُ الأَشَاعِرَة ، وَالطَرَفُ الآخَرُ المَانَعُ مِن وَقوعِهَا لِغَيْرِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ ، وَهُم المُعْتَزِلَةُ وَابْنُ حَزْمٍ ، وَمَذْهَبُ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالجَمَاعَةِ جَواز وَقوعِهَا بِمَا دُوْنَ خَوَارِقِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ . 

وَبَعْدَ هَذِهِ المُقَدَّمَةِ نَأْتِي عَلَى مَا ذُكَرَ مِن كَرَامَةٍ لِهَرِمِ بنِ حَيَّانَ ، وبِمَا أَنَّنَا أُمَّةُ الإِسْنَادِ فلا بُد مِن البَحثِ فِي سَّنَدِ القِصَّةِ المَنْسُوْبَةِ إِلَيْهِ ، وَبَعْدَ البَحثِ وَجدْتُ أَن سَّنَدَها لا يَثْبُتُ ، وَمِمَّنْ بَحثَ فِي سَّنَدِها مُحَقِّقُ كِتَابِ " شَرَحِ أُصُوْلِ الاعْتِقَادِ " للاَّلْكَائِيُّ ، أَكْتَفِي بِنَقْلِ كَلاَمِهِ . 

قَال الدُكتُورُ أَحْمَدُ الغَامِدِيُّ فِي تَحقِيْقِهِ ل " شَرَحِ أُصُوْلِ الاعْتِقَادِ " للاَّلْكَائِيُّ (5/231 رقم 165) عِند أَثَرِ كَرَامَةٍ هَرِمِ بنِ حَيَّانَ وَسَنَدُهُ : 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بنُ عُبَيْدٍ قَالَ : أََنَا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ الحُسَيْنُ قَالَ : أَحْمَدُ بنُ زُهَيْرٍ قَالَ : ثَنَا هَارُوْنُ ( يَعْنِي ) ابْنَ مَعْرُوفٍ قَالَ : ثَنَا ضَمْرَةُ: ثَنَا السَّرِيُّ بنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ، قَالَ : أُمْطِرَ قَبْرُ هَرِمِ بنِ حَيَّانَ مِنْ يَوْمِهِ فَأَنْبَتَ مِنْ يَوْمِهِ . 

**سندُهُ ضعيفٌ . 

قتادةُ ولدَ بعد موتِ هرمِ بنِ حيانَ بأكثر من ثلاثين سنةٍ حيثُ كانت ولادتهُ سنةَ ( 61 ه ) ، وكان موتُ هرمِ بنِ حيانَ كما تقدمَ بعد ( 26 ه ) . 

**والأثرُ ورد لهُ ثلاثةُ أسانيدٍ : 
الأولُ : سندُ المؤلفِ أعلاهُ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ... رواهُ ابنُ سعدٍ في " الطبقاتِ " (7/134) ، وأبو نُعيمٍ في " الحليةِ " (2/122) كلاهما من طرقٍ أخرى عن ضَمْرَةُ بهِ . 

الثاني : عَنْ الحسنِ ... رواهُ أحمدُ في " الزهدِ " (285) ، وابنُ سعدٍ في " الطبقاتِ " (7/131) ، وأبو نُعيمٍ في " الحليةِ " (2/122) . 
والحسنُ ولد لسنتينِ بقيتا من خلافةِ عمرَ مما يؤكدُ عدم مشاهدتهِ للقصةِ . 

الثالث : عن عونِ بنِ شدادٍ عن رجلٍ عن أبيهِ ... رواه عبدُ اللهِ بنُ أحمدَ في " الزهدِ " لأبيهِ (282) ، والراوي للقصةِ مجهولٌ هو وأبوهُ " .ا.ه. 
فَالقِصَّةُ لاَ تَثْبُتُ عَنْ هرمِ بنِ حيانَ ، وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ .*

*حديث الأعرابي في الطواف 
**د. الشريف حاتم بن عارف العوني 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى*
*السؤال 
بينما النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في الطواف، إذ سمع أعرابياً يقول: يا كريم، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- خلفه: يا كريم، فمضى الأعرابي إلى جهة الميزاب، وقال: يا كريم، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- خلفه: يا كريم، فالتفت الأعرابي إلى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: يا صبيح الوجه، يا رشيق القد، أتهزأ بي لكوني أعرابياً؟ والله لولا صباحة وجهك، ورشاقة قدك لشكوتكم إلى حبيبي محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، تبسم النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: أما تعرف نبيك يا أخا العرب؟ قال الأعرابي: لا، قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: فما إيمانك به؟ قال: آمنت بنبوته ولم أره، وصدَّقت برسالته ولم ألقه، قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: يا أعرابي اعلم أني نبيك في الدنيا، وشفيعك في الآخرة فأقبل الأعرابي يقبل يد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم–، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: مه يا أخا العرب لا تفعل بي كما تفعل الأعاجم بملوكها، فإن الله -سبحانه وتعالى- بعثني لا متكبراً ولا متجبراً، بل بعثني بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً، فهبط جبريل على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال له: يا محمد السلام يقرئك السلام، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام، ويقول لك: قل للأعرابي، لا يغرنه حلمنا ولا كرمنا، فغداً نحاسبه على القليل والكثير، والفتيل والقطمير، فقال الأعرابي: أو يحاسبني ربي يا رسول الله،قال: نعم يحاسبك إن شاء، فقال الأعرابي: وعزته وجلاله إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه، فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم –: وعلى ماذا تحاسب ربك يا أخا العرب؟ قال الأعرابي: إن حاسبني ربي على ذنبي حاسبته على مغفرته، وإن حاسبني على معصيتي حاسبته على عفوه، وإن حاسبني على بخلي حاسبته على كرمه، فبكى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- حتى ابتلت لحيته، فهبط جبريل –عليه السلام- على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: يا محمد، السلام يقرئك السلام، ويقول لك: يا محمد قلل من بكائك ، فقد ألهيت حملة العرش عن تسبيحهم. قل لأخيك الأعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه ، فإنه رفيقك في الجنة. فما أصل هذا الحديث، وما مدى صحته 

**الجواب 
إن الحديث المذكور يصلح مثالاً للأحاديث التي تظهر فيها علامات الوضع والكذب ، وفيه من ركاكة اللفظ ، وضعف التركيب ، وسمج الأوصاف ، ولا يَشُكُّ من له معرفة بالسنة النبوية وما لها من الجلالة والجزالة أنه لا يمكن أن يكون حديثاً صحيحاً ثابتاً عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ولم أجده بهذا اللفظ، وليت أن السائل يخبرنا بالمصدر الذي وجد فيه هذا الحديث ليتسنى لنا تحذير الناس منه. على أن أبا حامد الغزالي – على عادته رحمه الله – قد أورد حديثاً باطلاً في (إحياء علوم الدين 4/130) قريباً من مضمونه من الحديث المسؤول عنه، وفيه أن أعرابياً قال لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يا رسول الله من يلي حساب الخلق يوم القيامة؟ فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: الله - تبارك وتعالى-، قال: هو بنفسه؟ قال: نعم، فتبسم الأعرابي، فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ممَّ ضحكت يا أعرابي؟ قال: إن الكريم إذا قدر عفا، وإذا حاسب سامح.. إلى آخر الحديث .
وقد قال العراقي عن هذا الحديث:"لم أجد له أصلاً"، وذكره السبكي ضمن الأحاديث التي لم يجد لها إسناداً (تخريج أحاديث الإحياء: رقم 3466، وطبقات الشافعية الكبرى: 6/364)، ومع ذلك فالنصوص الدالة على سعة رحمة الله –تعالى- وعظيم عفوه -عز وجل-، وقبوله لتوبة التائبين، واستجابته لاستغفار المستغفرين كثيرة في الكتاب وصحيح السنة.
قال – تعالى-:"وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً ثم اهتدى" [ طه:82]، وقال – تعالى-:"وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويعفو عن السيئات ويعلم ما تفعلون"[الشورى:25]، وقال –تعالى-:"ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء "[ الأعراف : 156] .
وفي الصحيحين البخاري (7554) ومسلم (2751) من حديث أبي هريرة –رضي الله عنه- أن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– قال:"إن الله كتب كتاباً قبل أن يخلق الخلق إن رحمتي سبقت غضبي"، والله أعلم . 
*

*احذرْ مِن هذه القصة ولا تروها إلا بشرطٍ ....* 
*قِصةٌ لا تثبتُ عن الصحابي " ثعلبةُ بنُ عبد الرحمن الأنصاري "*

*المَحْبَرَةُ وَالكَاغَدُ لِتَحقِيْقِ قِصَّةِ وَصِيَّةِ الرَّسُوْلِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِغَامِدٍ*


*حديثٌ منسوبٌ كذباً إلى صحيحِ مسلم*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
(( من قال لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين في كل يوم مائة مرة كان له أمان من الفقر و من وحشة القبر و استجلب به الغنى و استقرع به باب الجنة )) رواه مسلم
أخي لا تجعل هذه الرسالة تقف في بريدك، أنشرها لغيرك و تذكر أن لك أجرها و أجر من عمل بها بإذن الله

**الأخ الأزرق . 

لي وقفاتٌ مع نقلك للحديثِ : 

الوقفةُ الأولى : 
أنا أعلمُ أنك تبتغي الأجرَ لإخوانك بنشرك للحديثِ ، ورغبةً في أن يستفيدَ إخوانك منه ، ولكن لا تكونُ بهذهِ الطريقةِ - هداكَ اللهُ - ، والنبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم قد حذر من الكذبِ عليه . 

‏عَنْ ‏رِبْعِيِّ بْنِ حِرَاشٍ ‏‏أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ ‏‏عَلِيًّا ‏‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ‏‏يَخْطُبُ ‏‏قَالَ ‏: ‏قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "‏ ‏لَا تَكْذِبُوا عَلَيَّ ، فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ يَكْذِبْ عَلَيَّ ‏‏يَلِجْ ‏النَّارَ " . 

أخرجهُ البخاري (106) ، ومسلمٌ في مقدمةِ صحيحهِ . 

قال الحافظُ في " الفتحِ " (1/241) : " ‏هُوَ عَامّ فِي كُلّ كَاذِب , مُطْلَق فِي كُلّ نَوْع مِنْ الْكَذِب , وَمَعْنَاهُ لَا تَنْسِبُوا الْكَذِب إِلَيَّ " .ا.ه. 

وَعَنْ سَلَمَة بْن الْأَكْوَع قَالَ : سَمِعْت رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُول : " مَنْ يَقُلْ عَلَيَّ مَا لَمْ أَقُلْ فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَده مِنْ النَّار " . أخرجهُ البخاري (109) . 

وقد بوب البخاريُّ على هذهِ الأحاديثِ : " بابُ إثمِ من كذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " . 

فكان ينبغي عليك السؤال قبل نشرِ الحديثِ ، والتأكد من صحتهِ - غفر اللهُ لك - . 

الوقفةُ الثانيةُ : 
من نقلت عنه الحديثَ قال عند تخريجِ الحديثِ : " رواهُ مسلمٌ " . 

الحديثُ ليس في صحيحِ مسلم أصلاً ، ولكم أن ترجعوا إلى صحيحِ مسلم ، وتبحثوا فيه ، فلن تجدوا هذا الحديثَ البتة . 

وهذه طامةٌ أخرى لمن نقلت عنه - غفر اللهُ لك - . 

الوقفةُ الثالثةُ : 
تخريجُ الحديثِ :
أخرجهُ الشيرازي في " الألقابِ " ، وأبي نعيم في " الحليةِ " (8/280) عن سَلْمِ بنِ مَيْمُوْنٍ الخَوَّاص ‘ عن مالكِ بنِ أنسٍ . 

وأخرجهُ الخطيبُ في " تاريخِ بغداد " (12/358) الفضل بن غانم عن مالك بن أنس كلاهما عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جده عن أبيه عن علي . 

الكلامُ على سندهِ :
سَلْمُ بنُ مَيْمُوْنٍ الخَوَّاصُ ذكرهُ الذهبي في " السير " (8/179 - 180) و" الميزانِ " (2/186 - 187) ، والعقيلي في " الضعفاء " (2/165) ، وابنُ عدي في " الكامل " (3/327) ، وأنقلُ ما قالهُ العلماءُ فيه من " ميزانِ الاعتدالِ " للذهبي . 

قال ابنُ عدي : ينفردُ بمتونٍ وبأسانيد مقلوبةٍ . وقال ابنُ حبان : وكان من كبارِ عُبادِ أهلِ الشامِ ، غلب عليه الصلاحُ حتى غفل عن حفظِ الحديثِ وإتقانهِ ، فلا يحتجُ بهِ . وقال العُقيلي : حدث بمناكير لا يتابعُ عليها . وقال أبو حاتم : لا يكتبُ حديثهُ . 

وَالفَضْلُ بنُ غَانِمٍ ذكرهُ الذهبي في " الميزانِ " (3/357) وقال : " عن مالكٍ . قال يحيى : ليس بشيءٍ . وقال الدارقطني : ليس بالقوي . وقال الخطيب : ضعيف " . 

كلامُ العلماءِ على الحديثِ : 
وقد تكلم العلماءُ عن الحديثِ . 

قال الحافظُ العراقي في " تخريجِ أحاديثِ الإحياءِ " (1/338) : " حديث " تكرار : لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين " 

أخرجهُ المستغفريُّ في " الدعواتِ " ، والخطيبُ في " الرواةِ " عن مالكٍ من حديثِ عليٍّ : " من قالها في يومٍ مائةَ مرةٍ كان له أمانٌ من الفقرِ ، وأمانٌ من وحشةِ القبرِ ، واستجلب به الغنى ، وأستقرع بابُ الجنةِ " . 

وفيه الفَضْلُ بنُ غَانِمٍ ضعيفٌ ، ولأبي نعيمٍ في " الحلية " : " من قال ذلك في كلِ يومٍ وليلةِ مائتي مرة لم يسألِ اللهَ فيهما حاجةً إلا قضاها " ، وفيه سَلْمٌ الخواص ضعيفٌ ، وقال فيه : " أظنهُ عن عليٍّ " .ا.ه. 

وذكرهُ الحافظُ الذهبي في " الميزانِ " (3/357) عند ترجمةِ َالفَضْلِ بنِ غَانِمٍ وعدهُ من مناكيرهِ . 

ونقل الحافظُ ابنُ حجرٍ في " اللسانِ " (4/521) بعد ذكرهِ لكلامِ الحافظِ الذهبي عن الحديثِ : " قال الدارقطني : حدثنا أبي وآخرون قالوا : حدثنا إبراهيمُ به ، وحدث بهِ أبو علي بنُ دوماه في " فوائدهِ " عن أحمدَ بنِ بشيرٍ الطيالسي ، عن الفضلِ بنِ غانمٍ ، وأوردهُ الإمامُ الرافعي في " تاريخِ قزوين " في ترجمةِ " أبي الفتحِ الراشدي من روايتهِ عن محمدِ بن أيوبٍ ، عن المخرمي ، وقال في آخرهِ : قال الفضلُ : " لو رُحل في هذا الحديثِ إلى خراسان لكان قليلاً . 

وقال الدارقطني : كلُ من رواهُ عن مالكٍ ضعيفٌ . وأخرجهُ الدارقطني أيضاً عن أبي بكرٍ الشافعي ، عن أبي غانمٍ حميدِ بنِ نافعٍ ، عن الفضلِ بن غانمٍ بهِ " .ا.ه. 

وذكرهُ العلامةُ الألباني في " الضعيفةِ " (7/315 -316 رقم 3310) وقال : " منكرٌ " . 

الوقفةُ الرابعةُ : 
قولك : " أخي لا تجعل هذه الرسالة تقف في بريدك ، أنشرها لغيرك و تذكر أن لك أجرها و أجر من عمل بها بإذن الله " . 

بل أوقفها عندك ، واعمل لها إلغاء من بريدك ، ويممها التنور ، ولا تجعلها تتجاوزك إلى غيرك إلا على سبيلِ التحذيرِ من نشرها . 

وبعد هذا البيانِ لا يحقُ للمسلمِ العاقلِ أن ينشرَ مثل هذهِ الأحاديثِ المكذوبةِ على رسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم ، وأنه ينبغي عليه أن يتأكدَ من صحةِ ما يبثُ في المنتدياتِ الحواريةِ من أحاديث لا تثبتُ عن رسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم . 

وذكره الدارقطني في " العللِ " (3/106 - 107 رقم 308) وقال : " يروى عن مالكِ بنِ أنسٍ واختلف عنهُ . فرواهُ الفضلُ بنُ غانمٍ عن مالكٍ ، عن جعفرٍ ، عن أبيهِ ، عن جدهِ عن عليٍّ . قال ذلك إبراهيمُ المخرمي . وحميدُ بنُ يونسٍ الزيات عنه . 

وخالفهما محمدُ بنُ أحمدَ بنِ البراءِ فرواهُ عن الفضلِ بنِ غانمٍ ، عن مالكٍ ، عن جعفرٍ ، عن أبيهِ مرسلاً عن النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم . 

ورواهُ عمرُ بنُ إبراهيم كردي ، عن الفضلِ بنِ غانمٍ . 

وكذلك رواهُ أبو حنيفةَ سَلْمُ بنُ المغيرة ، عن مالكٍ عن جعفرٍ ، عن أبيهِ ، عن جدهِ ، عن علي . 

والفضلُ بنُ غانمٍ ليس بالقوي " .ا.ه.
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب خطوت إليه برجلي*

*كراهة الاعتداء في الدعاء**السؤال:*
*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*أريد أن أعرف إن كان الدعاء التالي هو من الاعتداء في الدعاء الذي ذكره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .. لأوضح مثل أن يقول الداعي : اللهم أعوذ بك من سلاسل النار ومن حر النار ومن أغلال النار ومن ... وكان يكفيه أن يقول اللهم أعوذ بك من النار وهو شامل كل هذا ... والدعاء هو :*
*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوت إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني .. أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أو نسيانا أو جهلا وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها*
*.. أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله  .. مما يكره الله  قولا وفعلا  .. وباطنا وظاهرا*
 
*الفتوى:*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
*
*فهذا الدعاء فيه من الإسهاب والتطويل في تشقيق العبارات والتكلف في ذكر التفاصيل ما لا حاجة له، وقد كان الصحابة ينهون عن ذلك. فقد روى أبو داود عن ابن سعد بن أبي وقاص قال: سمعني أبي وأنا أقول: اللهم إني أسألك الجنة ونعيمها وبهجتها وكذا وكذا، وأعوذ بك من النار وسلاسلها وأغلالها وكذا وكذا، فقال: يا بني إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: سيكون قوم يعتدون في الدعاء. فإياك أن تكون منهم، إنك إن أعطيت الجنة، أعطيتها وما فيها من الخير، وإن أعذت من النار، أعذت منها وما فيها من الشر. قال الألباني : حسن صحيح*
*ولا شك أن هذا الأسلوب في الدعاء مخالف لهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد كان يتخير من الدعاء أجمعه؛ كما في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب الجوامع من الدعاء ويدع ما سوى ذلك. رواه أبو داود. قال في عون المعبود: وهي ما كان لفظه قليلا ومعناه كثيرا، كما في قوله تعالى: رَبَّنَا آَتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الْآَخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ . اه.*
*قال الحافظ في الفتح: والاعتداء في الدعاء.. أو يدعو بما لم يؤثر خصوصا ما ورد كراهته كالسجع المتكلف، وترك المأمور. اه.*
*وعليه، فالدعاء المذكور فيه من الاعتداء ما ينبغي تركه، فضلا عن عدم ثبوته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*والله أعلم.

المفتي:  مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*


**


*صحة: اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب خطوت إليه برجلي* *السؤال:**
*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شيخنا الفاضل: عبد الرحمن السحيم ...

بارك الله فيكم .. وأحسن الله إليكم ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

السؤال: ما حكم هذا الدعاء ...وهل ورد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟؟
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دعاااااااااااااااااء ما بياخذ من وقتكم وايد... وانتو الرابحين محبة الله ورضاه..

اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب 

.. خطوت إليه برجلي 

.. أو مددت إليه يدي 

.. أو تأملته ببصري 

.. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني

.. أو نطق به لساني

.. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني 

ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني 

ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك

.. فسترته علي 

وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني 

ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك

.. يا أكرم الأكرمين

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة

ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل

في ملأ وخلاء 

وسر وعلانية 

.. وأنت ناظر إلي

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة

أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار

تركتها خطأ أو عمدا 

أو نسيانا أو جهلا 

وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن 

سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين

سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

تركتها غفلة أو سهوا

أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا

أو قلة مبالاة بها

.. أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله 

.. مما يكره الله 

قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا

هذا وبارك الله فيكم ...وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...

في حفظ الرحمن ووداعته 
*
*الجواب:*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك . 

كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحِبّ جوامع الدعاء ، ويَدَع ما سِوى ذلك ، كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها . 

وعلى المسلم أن يختار من الدعاء ما يكون كذلك ، أي : ما يتضمّن جوامع الدعاء ، ويبتعد عن الاعتداء في الدعاء . 

وفي هذا الدعاء الاستغفار عن كل فريضة تركها عمدا أو سهوا .. !
فَتَرْك الفريضة عمدا لا يكفي فيه الاستغفار بل منها ما يُقضى ، وكذلك ما تُرِك سهوا ، ففي الحديث عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام : من نسي صلاة فليُصلّها إذا ذكرها لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك . رواه مسلم .

ولا أعلم أن هذا الاستغفار وارد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

ولو تأمّلنا استغفار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لوجدناه جامعا لكل استغفار ، مع الاختصار ، مثل : 
اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت ، وما أسررت وما أعلنت ، وما أنت أعلم به مني . أنت المقدِّم وأنت المؤخِّر ، وأنت على كل شيء قدير . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
ومن دعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام : اللهم اغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في سجوده : 
اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي كلَّه ، دِقَّه وجِلَّه ، وأولَه وآخرَه ، وعلانيتَه وسرَّه . رواه مسلم .

وعلّم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل أصحابه ، أَبِا بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ رضي الله عنه ، فقَالَ : قُلْ : اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي ظُلْماً كَثِيرَاً ، وَلا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إلاَّ أَنْتَ ، فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَغْفِرَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَارْحَمْنِي , إنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ . رواه البخاري ومسلم .

والاستغفار فوائده جليلة ، سبقت الإشارة إليها هنا : 
الاستغفار ... فوائد عظيمة ومعاني جليلة..
*

*والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
رتبة حديث " بسم الله على نفسي.."**

السؤال:

قيل لي عن هذين الحديثين ولا أدري ما صحتهما, الحديت الأول لقضاء الدين ! وهو (اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير. رحمان الدنيا والآخرة تعطيهما من تشاء وتمنعهما من تشاء ارحمني رحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمه من سواك) فهل هذا الحديث صحيح وهل هو لقضاء الدين كما قيل ؟

والثاني لثمر المال أي لزيادته

(بسم الله على نفسي, بسم الله على أهلي ومالي اللهم أرضني بما قضيت لي وعافني بما أبقيت لي حتى لا أحب تعجل ما أخرت ولا تأخير ما عجلت )

وجزاكم الله خيرا


الفتوى:

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فقد سبق الكلام على الحديث الأول وبيان أنه حسن، وكونه من أدعية قضاء الدين في الفتوى رقم: 47763. والفتوى رقم: 33345

وأما الحديث الثاني، فقد رواه الديلمي في مسند الفردوس، وهو من مظان الحديث الضعيف، كما هو معروف عند أهل مصطلح الحديث، وقد سبق بيان ذلك في الفتوى رقم: 52378.

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حوار فتاة مع الشيطان في سكرات موتها**السؤال :*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حوار فتاة مع الشيطان في سكرات موتها ____ 

(وَجَاءتْ سَكْرَةُ الْمَوْتِ بِالْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ مَا كُنتَ مِنْهُ تَحِيدُ)) 

معقول أن أموت ... غير معقول .. إني مازلت صغيره على الموت ..أنا في الرابعه والعشرين فقط لاشك أنني أحلم .. أكيد سوف سيأتي الطبيب الآن .. أكيد سوف يأتي.. أريد كأسا من الماء لقد جف ريقي .. لماذا لايرد علي أحد ؟ أبي .. أمي .. لماذا لا يسمعني أحد..؟ 

أنا أسمعك.. ولا أحد غيري يسمعك 

أنت... أين أنت ؟ ومن أنت؟ 

أنا قرينك .. أنا الشيطان بكل روعته وجماله 

أعوذ بالله منك ما هذا المزاح .. لابد أن هذا كابوس وسوف أصحو منه 

أعوذ بالله ؟!.. أعوذ بالله ؟! الآن .. الآن أعوذ بالله..الآن تذكرينها ؟!! لماذا لم تذكرينها طوال حياتك ؟ لماذا لم تذكرينها عند نزواتك؟ الآن وأنت في سكرة الموت .. الآن..أعوذ بالله ياللوقاحه 

موت .. أي موت ؟ .. إنني مازلت صغيرة على الموت 

ومنذ متى يعرف الموت صغير أو كبير ؟ إن الموت لا يعرف إلا الأجل 

(( فَإِذَا جَاء أَجَلُهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلاَ يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ)) 

الآن ارتاح منك بعدما أنهيت مهمتي 

مهمتك!! ماهذا الذي تقول.. ما هي مهمتك ؟ 

مهمتي التي بدأت منذ خلق الله عزوجل آدم يوم أقسم إبليس بإن يغوي بني أدم ومنذ ذلك الحين وانقسم الخلق إلى حزبين .. حزب الله وحزب الشيطان 

ويحك ما هذا الكلام الذي تقول ؟ 

هل هو كلام جديد عليك ؟ .. أعذريني إنه خطأي فقد عودتك على سماع الأغاني وكل حرام 

أعوذ بالله منك .. أنا من حزب الله أنا.. أنا أفضل من غيري كثيرا 

أنا أفضل من غيري .. أنا أفضل من غيري.. ما أجملها من جمله أعلمها لإمثالك ..أنظري... اللذين في جهنم في الطبقه الرابعه يقولون نحن أفضل من غيرنا أهل الدرك الأسفل.. وكلهم في النار..كلهم في ضلال ولا فرق بين ضلال بعيد وضلال قريب 

ولكن أنا ليس لي ذنوب أنا مسلمه ..أنا مسلمه أنا ذنوبي صغيره 

لا يا رفيقة العمر إن ذنوبك عظيمه ولكني كنت أصغرها في عينيك وأزينها وأهونها 

(( فَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ)) 

وما كان لي عليك من سلطان إلا أن دعوتك فاستجبتي لي وأنا أزين الحرام . وأنا عملي أزين الحرام لإبن أدم أعمل بهذا منذ فجر الإنسانيه.. أمنيك.. ألهيك .. أنسيك.. أجعلك تسوفين في كل توبه ..إنك تطلبين الجنه مرة وأنا أطلب لك النار ألف مرة 

(( لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ )) 

وما ذنوبي يا رفيق الشؤم ويا عشرة الندامه 

أولها وأكبرها وأحبها إلى قلبي ترك الصلاة .. أنا جعلتك تؤخرينها .. أنا جعلتك تؤجلينها .. ثم جعلتك تهملينها .. ثم أنا جعلتك تتركينها , إلى أن مات قلبك إن العهد بين المسلم والكافر الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر وياله من إنجاز 

لعنة الله عليك وهل لك غير هذا عندي ؟ 

غير هذا كثير وكلا منها يكفيني 

أتحداك لو أن لي غيرها.. مع أنها الطامة الكبرى 

مهلا .. مهلا.. قتل الإنسان ما أكفره ... سوف تموتين وأنت مسجل عليك أنك زانيه أكثر من مئة مره 

أتحداك .. في حياتي كلها لم أعرف رجلا أبدا 

صحيح ولكن.. ألم تخرجي في يوم كذا ويوم كذا إلى السوق متعطرة بعطرك الثمين 

نعم وماذا في ذلك ؟ 

لقد شم عطرك فلان .. وفلان .. وفلان.. ألم تعلمي بإنه أيما إمرأة خرجت متعطرة فشم الناس عطرها فهي زانيه 

ولكنه مجرد عطر 

(( وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّنًا وَهُوَ عِندَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمٌ)) 

اتريدين المزيد فوق هذا ؟ 

وما المزيد فوق هذا ألا يكفي ؟ 

لايكفي أبدا .. أنا لا أريد لك دخول جهنم فقط بل أريدك في الطبقات السفلى منها 

لعنة الله عليك ..لعنة الله عليك.. ما أشد حقدك على إبن أدم.وماذا جنيت أيضا؟ 

عليك إثم فلان .. وفلان .. وفلان .. والقائمه طويله 

كذبت فأنا لا أعرف منهم أحد .. فكيف أحمل إثمهم ؟!! 

معقول .. معقول .. ما أشد نسيانك ؟ أنسيتي يوم كذا... ويوم كذا ... خرجت بملابس ضيقه... متمايلة... متبرجة... ويومها حلت عليك أللعنه في السماوات والأرض وفتنتي فلان .. وفلان .. وفلان من عباد الله عزوجل وفتنتهم بك من نظرة إليك بل أفسدت توبة بعضهم وطبعا لك ذنوبا مثل ذنوبهم 

(( وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّنًا وَهُوَ عِندَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمٌ )) 

ما أشد حساب الله عزوجل .. أنت نار أنا أشعلتها ... أنت سهم أنا رميته أصيب بك عباد الله 

.. لا... سأتشهد لعلي أموت على الشهادة 

(( حَتَّى إِذَا جَاء أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ)) 

إنها أقدم كلمة سمعتها من أمثالك ... هيهات هيهات لو كان قبل اليوم ولكنها الآن أثقل من الجبال على لسانك ... أتحداك أن تنطقينها آن الأوان لكي نفترق لقد صاحبتك منذ صغرك وذهبت معك كل مكان إلا القبر فإذهبي إليه وحدك وليظلم عليك وحدك وليضم عليك وحدك 

لعنة الله عليك أفسدت علي الدنيا والآخره 

ألا إنهم قادمون.. ألا إنهم قادمون 

من ؟..من ؟ .. أهلي ..أهلي 

ويلك هذا يوم لاينفع فيه الأهل ..أنظري جيدا إنهم الرعب بعينه إنهم ملائكة العذاب معهم حنوط من نار مآ أنتن ريحه .. الم يكشف عنك غطآءك بعد 

(( لَقَدْ كُنتَ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ هَذَا فَكَشَفْنَا عَنكَ غِطَاءكَ فَبَصَرُكَ الْيَوْمَ حَدِيدٌ)) 

إنهم يقولون أخرجي أيتها النفس الخبيثه أخرجي إلى غضب وسخط من الله عز وجل 

(( وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ بَاسِطُواْ أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُواْ أَنفُسَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ 
وَكُنتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ )) 

______ خاتمه ______ 


أختاه واحد سنتيميتر من قلبك فقط إجعليه لله... ساعه واحده فقط من وقتك من يومك للصلاة أختاه من يكون معك في كل وقتك ؟ ومن تلجئين إليه في كل أمرك؟ من سيكون معك عند وفاتك ؟ من سيكون معك في قبرك أنت والظلام وهو ؟ من يكون معك في المحشر ومن سوف يكون معك هناك على الصراط.. هناك... فوق جهنم وهي تحتك تستعر ويملأ أذنيك صوتها وصوت من يصرخ فيها .. وهي تشتاق إليك ؟.. هناك الله وحده وسوف تنادين يارب وما أحلاها من كلمة لو كانت في الدنيا لو تعرفتي على الله عزوجل والله لتعيشين في سعاده هل الملتزمين والملتزمات يعيشون في حزن وشقاء إسأليهم .. والله إنني أعلم أناس إذا جاء الليل خرجت منهم الأهات شوقا لله ويمنون أنفسهم بالنظر إلى جمال وجهه يوم القيامه 

أختاه ألا تعلمين أن الله عزوجل مشتاق إليك ..إلى توبتك نعم أنت فلانه بنت فلان الله بجلاله وحنانه مشتاق إليك إالى متى قسوة القلب هذه على الله لو علمتي مدى شوقه إلى توبتك وفرحه برجوعك لذوبتي إليه شوقا.. والله لتذوبين شوقا إليه ولا تعجبي وأعلمي أنه بينك وبينه... توبة أربعة حروف... فقط ... أربعة حروف وتدخلين دنيا لم تدخلينها من قبل دنيا عجيبه ولا تملي توبي ثم توبي ثم توبي وابدأي الآن وصلي أول فرض يمر عليك وقولي لنفسك كفى اليوم سأغير حياتي..اليوم سأعود إلى الله 

(( أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَن تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ ))*


* الجواب :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحوار رائع جدا
وفيه تذكرة بألفاظ رصينة ، وعبارات قوية ، وأسلوب مؤثر .

ولكنني أخشى من التحدث ببعض القصص عند الاحتضار أو بعد الموت مما قد يخالف النصوص الشرعية
التي نؤمن بها ونعظمها وتؤثر فينا أكثر من غيرها .

ورغم أن فيما ذكرتي نصوصا شرعية إلا أن هناك فرقاً بينها وبين النصوص التي تحدثت 
عن الاحتضار ، ويبقى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوتي جوامع الكلم فلا يمكن لأحد من البشر 
أن يجاري النص الشرعي لا في دلالته ولا في تأثيره .

ولا خير في قلب لا يتأثر في قول الله وقول رسوله

ولذا لا أنصح بذكر مثل هذه المقالات ونشرها 
بل أنصح بذكر الآيات والأحاديث الدالة على ذلك

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم*
*الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*إعجاز جديد : هيكلك العظمي على هيئة محمد**السؤال :**الشيخ الفاضل / محمد العويد

حفظه الله

اريد تعليقكم على هذا الكلام وفقكم الله للخير

سبحان الله (صورة لاعجاز علمى) 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...أحبتى فى الله

سبحان الله هذه الصورة تبين بما لا يدعو إلى الشك عظمة الخالق، أجسادنا تشهد بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فالهيكل العظمى لنا على هيئة اسم كلمة محمد

وكذلك كفة اليد على هيئة كلمة لفظ الجلالة
**الجواب :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا من تحريف الأجسام والألفاظ عن مواضعها الصحيحة .

ولا ينبغي أن يشتغل بمثل هذا

وعظمة الله تعالى تتجلى في كل شيء
ولا نحتاج أن نشكل الأجسام والأشكال حتى تتوافق مع ما نريد
لأننا ربما نسيء أكثر مما نصلح .

ويكفينا ما ذكره الله عز وجل من تسبيح كل شيء بحمده .

تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالأَرْضُ وَمَن فِيهِنَّ وَإِن مِّن شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدَهِ وَلَكِن لاَّ تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيماً غَفُوراً [الإسراء : 44] .

ولله في كل تحريكةٍ وفي كل تسكينة شاهدُ 

وفي كل شيء له آيةٌ تدل على أنه واحدُ 

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم*
*الشيخ محمد العويد*
***الاشتغال بنشر العلم
*
*السؤال:*

*انتشر في عدد من المنتديات إعجاز جديد وهو هيكلك على هيئة محمد عليه الصلاة وا لسلام، فما حكم نشر هذا الإعجاز؟
*
*الفتوى:* 

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

فإن أولى ما يتعين الاهتمام به نشر الوحي الذي جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كتاباً وسنة، ونشر سنته وشمائله وأخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد رغب الشرع في نشر القرآن وتعليمه، كما في حديث البخاري: خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه. وفي حديث البخاري أيضاً: بلغوا عني ولو آية.

وفي الحديث: نضر الله امرأ سمع منا حديثاً فحفظه حتى يبلغه، فرب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه، ورب حامل فقه ليس بفقيه. رواه أبو داود وصححه الألباني.

وفي الحديث: إن مما يلحق المؤمن من عمله وحسناته بعد موته علماً علمه ونشره... رواه ابن ماجه بسند حسن، كما قال المنذري وحسنه الألباني.

فينبغي صرف الجهود في نشر هذا وتعليمه للناس اتباعاً للأمر الشرعي والهدي النبوي، وأما الهيكل الذي رأيناه مصوراً فلا يمكن الجزم بكونه على هيئة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهيكل الإنسان موصول الصدر بالبطن ولا يتصور كونه على شكل الحاء إن لم تقطع الخاصرتان، كما أن اليدين والرجلين لو فرقتا معا فسدت القاعدة ولو جمعتا معا فكذلك.

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اختراع قطرة عيون من سورة يوسف!!*
*تمكن العالم المسلم الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الباسط محمد سيد الباحث بالمركز القومي للبحوث التابع لوزارة البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا بجمهورية مصر العربية من الحصول على براءتي اختراع دوليتين الأولى من براءة الاختراع الأوربية عام 1991م ، والثانية براءة الاختراع الأمريكية عام 1993م ، وذلك بعد أن قام بتصنيع قطرة عيون لمعالجة المياه البيضاء استلهاماً من نصوص سورة يوسف عليه السلام وفي حوار أجراه معه الأستاذ أحمد الصاوي نشر في المجلة العربية ، تحدث الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الباسط عن قصة هذا الاختراع . 
بداية البحث : 

من القرآن الكريم كانت البداية ، ذلك أنني كنت في فجر أحد الأيام أقرأ في كتاب الله عز وجل في سورة يوسف فاستوقفتني تلك القصة العجيبة ، وأخذت أتدبر في الآيات الكريمات التي تحكي قصة تآمر أخوة يوسف عليه السلام 

، وما آل إليه أمر أبيه بعد أن فقده ، وذهاب بصره وإصابته بالمياه البيضاء ، ثم كيف أن رحمة الله تداركته بقميص الشفاء الذي ألقاه البشير على وجهه فارتد بصيرا . 

وأخذت أسال نفسي ، ترى ما الذي يمكن أن يوجد في قميص يوسف حتى يحدث ذلك الشفاء وعودة الإبصار إلى ما كان عليه ، ومع إيماني بأن القصة تحكى معجزة أجراها الله على يد نبي من أنبياء الله هو سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام إلا أني أدركت أن هناك بجانب المغزى الروحي الذي تفيده القصة مغزى آخر ماديًا يمكن أن يوصلنا إليه البحث تدليلاً على صدق القرآن الذي نقل إلينا تلك القصة كما وقعت أحداثها في وقتها ، وأخذت أبحث حتى هداني الله إلى ذلك البحث . 

ما هي المياه البيضاء : 

البياض الذي يصيب العين أو المياه البيضاء والتي تسمى " الكاتركت " عبارة عن عتامة تحدث لعدسة العين تمنع دخول الضوء جزئيًا أو كليًا ، وذلك حسب درجة العتامة ، وعندما تبلغ هذه العتامة حدها الأقصى تضعف الرؤية من رؤية حركة اليد على مسافة قريبة من العين إلى أن تصل إلى الحد الذي لا يميز الإنسان فيه شيئًا مما يراه . 

ولتقريب الصورة من القارئ نقول إن زلال البيض شفاف يسمح بمرور الضوء أو يمكن رؤية الأشياء من خلاله ، وعند تسخينه فإنه يتجلط ويتحول إلى التوزيع العشوائي ويصبح معتمًا لا يمكن رؤية الأشياء من خلاله ، وهذه هي العتامة . 

الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى ظهور المياه البيضاء : 

هناك أسباب كثيرة تؤدي إلى ظهور المياه البيضاء أو العتامة : 

* قد يتعرض الإنسان " لخبطة " أو ضربة مباشرة على عدسة العين الموجودة خلف القرنية ، الأمر الذي يسبب تغيرًا في طبيعة البروتين أي في ترتيبه وتناسقه وهو ما يسبب تغيرًا في درجة انطواء البروتين في نقطة " الخبطة " أو الضربة ، وتكون هذه نواة لاستمرار التغير وزيادة درجات الانطواء والعشوائية . 

* قد يولد بها الطفل وهو صغير ولا يُعرف لها سبب واضح . 

*طبيعة العمل ، فالإنسان الذي يتعرض لاختلاف درجات الحرارة مثل عمال الأفران فرغم أن العين شحمة تقاوم التغير في درجات الحرارة إلا أن استمرار التعرض لدرجات حرارة عالية قد يسبب هذا التغير التدريجي . 

*كذلك تعرض الإنسان لأنواع مختلفة من الإشعاع أو الضوء المبهر ، وكذلك عمال اللحام الذين لا يستخدمون واقيًا للأطياف المنبعثة من اللحام . 

* العتامة الناتجة من كبر السن ، حيث إن بروتين كبسولة العين لا يتغير منذ الولادة ، لذلك يأتي وقت في أواخر العمر تحدث فيه نواة التغير وتستمر حتى تصل إلى حالة العتامة الكاملة . 

* وجود بعض الأمراض مثل مرض السكر الذي يزيد من تركيز السوائل حول عدسة العين ويمتص ماء العدسة ، وذلك يسبب ظهور " الكاتركت " سريعًا . 

علاقة الحزن بظهور المياه البيضاء : 

هناك علاقة بين الحزن وبين الإصابة بالمياه البيضاء ، حيث إن الحزن يسبب زيادة هرمون " الأدرينالين " وهذا يعتبر مضادًا " للأنسولين " وبالتالي فإن الحزن الشديد أو الفرح الشديد يسبب زيادة مستمرة في هرمون الأدرينالين الذي يسبب بدوره زيادة سكر الدم ، وهو أحد مسببات العتامة ، هذا بالإضافة إلى تزامن الحزن مع البكاء . 

العلاج بالقرآن : 

كما سبق وأن أشرت إلى أن عدسة العين مكونة من كبسولة بها بروتين يكون موزعًا ومرتبًا ومنسقًا في صورة صغيرة وأن تغير طبيعة هذا البروتين ، أي تغير درجة الترتيب والتنسيق يؤدي إلى توزيع عشوائي الأمر الذي يسبب العتامة ، لذلك كان التفكير في الوصول إلى مواد تسبب انفرادًا للبروتين غير المتناسق بتفاعل فيزيائي وليس كيميائي حتى يعود إلى حالة الانطواء الطبيعية المتناسقة ، ولما كان هذا الأمر لا يوجد به بحوث سابقة في الدوريات العلمية ، لذلك كان يمثل صعوبة في كيفية البداية أو الاهتداء إلى أول الطريق ، ولقد وجدنا أول بصيص أمل في سورة يوسف عليه السلام ، فقد جاء عن سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام في سورة يوسف قول الله تعالى : ( وتولى عنهم وقال يا أسفي على يوسف وابيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم )(يوسف/84) . 

وكان ما فعله سيدنا يوسف بوحي من ربه أن طلب من اخوته أن يذهبوا لأبيهم بقميص الشفاء : ( اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيرًا وأتوني بأهلكم أجمعين )(يوسف/93) . 

( ولما فصلت العير قال أبوهم إني لأجد ريح يوسف لولا أن تفندون * قالوا تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم * فلما أن جاء البشير ألقاه على وجهه فارتد بصيرًا ، قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم من الله مالا تعلمون )(يوسف/9496) . 

......... من هنا كانت البداية والاهتداء . 

ماذا يمكن أن يوجد في قميص سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام من شفاء ؟ 

وبعد التفكير لم تجد سوى العرق ، وكان البحث في مكونات عرق الإنسان حيث أخذنا العدسات المستخرجة من العيون بالعمليات الجراحية التقليدية ، وتم نقعها في العرق فوجدنا أنه تحدث حالة من الشفافية التدريجية لهذه العدسات المعتمة ثم كان السؤال التالي : هل كل مكونات العرق فعالة في هذا الحالة ، أم إحدى هذه المكونات ؟ وبالفصل أمكن التوصل إلى إحدى المكونات الأساسية ، وهي مركب من مركبات البولينا " الجواندين " والتي أمكن تحضيرها كيميائيًا ، وقد سجلت النتائج التي أجريت على 250 متطوعًا زوال هذا البياض ورجوع الإبصار في أكثر من 90% ، أما الحالات التي لم تستجب فوجد بالفحص الإكلينكي أن بروتين العدسة حدث له شفافية ، لكن توجد أسباب أخرى مثل أمراض الشبكية هي التي تسببت في عدم رجوع قوة الإبصار إلى حالتها الطبيعية . 

معالجة بياض القرنية : 

هناك أيضًا بياض قرنية العين ، قد يكون ضعف الإبصار نتيجة حدوث بياض في هذه القرنية ، وهو ما ينتج من تجلط أو تغير طبيعة بروتين القرنية ، وثبت أيضًا بالتجريب أن وضع هذه القطرة مرتين يوميًا لمدة أسبوعين يزيل هذا البياض ويحسن من الإبصار كما يلاحظ الناظر إلى الشخص الذي يعاني من بياض بالقرنية وجود هذا البياض في المنطقة السوداء أو العسلية أو الخضراء ، وعند وضع القطرة تعود الأمور إلى ما كانت عليه بعد أسبوعين . 

المزيد من البحوث : 

القرآن الكريم لا تفنى عجائبه وفي اعتقادي أن العكوف على القراءة الواعية لنصوص القرآن والسنة سوف تفتح آفاقًا جديدة في شتى المجالات كلها لخدمة الإنسان في كل مكان . 

دواء قرآني : 

وقد اشترطنا على الشركة التي ستقوم بتصنيعه أن تشير عند طرحه في الأسواق إلى أنه دواء قرآني حتى يعلم العالم كله صدق هذا الكتاب وفاعليته في إسعاد الناس في الدنيا والآخرة . 

شعور المسلم : 

شعوري هو شعور المسلم الذي يؤدي زكاة العلم ، فكما أن هناك زكاة المال فهناك زكاة يجب أن نؤديها على العلم الذي وهبنا الله وهي أن نستغله في خير الناس ومساعدتهم ، أشعر أيضًا ومن واقع التجربة العملية بعظمة وشموخ القرآن ، وأنه كما قال الله تعالى 

: ( وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين )(الإسراء/) 

ولهذا علينا أن نعود إلى هذا الكتاب العظيم فيه ستكون سعادتنا ويكون تقدمنا ونستعيد دورنا في هداية الناس أجمعين 
**جواب الشيخ حامد العلي :*
*"لم يظهر لي وجه الاستدلال بالآية على أن العرق هو الذي رد بصر يعقوب عليه السلام ذلك أنها كانت آية وكرامة ليوسف عليه السلام وأبيه كما هو ظاهر الآيات ، ولا تحدث لكل أحد ، ولو كان العرق لحدث مثله لكل أحد ، وقوله تعالى " إني لأجد ريح يوسف " يدل على أن ريح يوسف الذي جاءه من من بعيد آية من الله ، قد هيج ذكراه ، فبعث الأمل الذي هيأ نفسه فلما وجد ريحه في القميص حقا ، رد بصره بإذن الله ، بعد أن طالت غيبة ابنه وكاد ييأس منه ولم يفعل ، ولأنه لو كان غير قميص يوسف لم يرد بصره حتى لو كان فيه العرق ، وقد قطع بالقميص مسافة طويلة فجف العرق ، وإنما كانت رائحة يوسف وليس دخول العرق إلى عينه هي سبب الظاهري لرجوع بصره ، والكرامة الإلهية هي السبب الحقيقي ، وذلك أن ذهاب البصر كان بسبب الحزن فلما زال الحزن بأن وجد ريحه زال السبب فبطل الأثر بإذن الله تعالى إكراما ليوسف وأبيه عليهما السلام ، وهذا لا يمنع أن يكون في عرق الإنسان مادة تفيد في علاج العين ، ولكن دلالة الآية على ذلك بعيدة 
والله أعلم"*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الكلام الذي يقصد به التسلية أو الألغاز التي ظاهرها المساس بالعقيدة
*
*السؤال:* 

*في بعض المجالس يحصل أن يتكلم أحد الحاضرين بكلام يقصد به التسلية، أو يأتي به على هيئة ألغاز, ولكن يظهر للسامع أن به مساساً بالعقيدة, ومن ذلك أنه يقول: إن لي في الأرض ما ليس لله في السماء. ويقصد بذلك الزوجة والولد، والله سبحانه وتعالى منزه عن الصاحبة والولد, كما يقول: لا حمد للاهي ولا شكر له. وقصده اللاهي الذي ألهته دنياه عن آخرته, فما حكم الشرع في نظركم لذلك؟ وما نصيحتكم لمن يقول مثل هذا الكلام؟ 
**الجواب:** 

أرى أن هذا الكلام حرام؛ لأنه يوهم معنىً باطلاً وإن كان سوف يفسر ما يريد, لكن سيبقي الشيطان أثر ذلك في قلب المخاطب أو المستمع, وأنصح من يتكلم بهذا أن يقرأ قول الله تعالى: مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ [ق:18] واعلم أن كلمتك هذه إن ترتب عليها كفر أو شك فالحساب عليك. فعلى كل مؤمن أن يحترم جانب الحق, جانب الرب عز وجل, وأن يعلم أن الأمر خطير, (رُب كلمة لا يلقي لها بالاً تهوي به في النار سبعين خريفاً ) -والعياذ بالله- أو أكثر, فأرى أن هذا الكلام منكر, وأنه لا يحل للإنسان أن يلقيه, وأن على من سمعه أن ينصحه، فإن اهتدى فله ولمن نصحه, وإن لم يهتدِ فإنه يجب عليه أن يغادر المكان الذي يلقى فيه مثل هذا الكلام. 

الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
[ لقاء الباب المفتوح] شريط 106*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لغة الخواتم في أصابع المرأة 
*
*السؤال:* *السلام عليكم فضيلة الشيخ
أجد هذا الموضوع كثيرا في المنتديات هل هو عادي أم ماذا

الخواتم الذهبية ..

شخصية حادة مشاعرها منطلقة عفوية حريصة على ابهار العيون .الخواتم 
الفضية .. تدل على البرودة والهدوء والثقة وصفاء النفس تهتم صاحبتها 
بالنواحي الفكرية وتنتابها مشاعر عدم الثقة أحيانا ولكنها سرعان ما 
تتمالك نفسها وتعود إلى طبيعتها.

الماس والاحجار الكريمة ..

إذا كان الخاتم هنا كبير الحجم غريب الشكل فإن من تحمله هي امرأة 
متناقضة متقلبة تميل الى القلق والمعاناة العاطفية أما إذا كان الخاتم 
رفيعا أو متوسطا ينسجم مع شكل الإصبع وفي مكانه المناسب فإنه يدل على 
شخصية خجولة متحفظة ذكية تميل الى كتمان أسرارها .

مكان الخاتم ..

ومن تفضل وضع الخاتم في إصبع معين فإنها تكشف أيضا بعض جوانب شخصيتها 
فإذا وضعته مثلا في...

الإبهام ..

إنه يدل على شعور عال بالذات وثقة زائدة الى حد الغرور.

السبابة ..

تواضع وسعة الصدر والسماحة لدرجة التفريط في الحقوق الشخصية حتى لا 
يغضب منها الاخرون... بحاجة الى قدر أكبر من الثقة بالنفس والشعور 
بالأمان.

الوسطى ..

يدل على عقلية ناضجة تعشق المثالية في السلوك والتصرف ولذلك فهي عرضة 
لتأنيب الضمير عند أقل هفوة لا يعجبها الانسان السطحي الذي يهتم 
بالمظهر دون الجوهر ولكن يعيبها محاولة فرض ارائها على الاخرين دون ان 
تدري.

الخنصر ..

تتحمل متاعبها ومتاعب غيرها بصبر واستسلام احيانا وخصوصا فيما يتعلق 
بالاسرة رغم اعتقادها بانها شخصية متميزة تتمتع بقدرات خاصة لا تملكها 
غيرها.

البنصر ..

انه يدل على شخصية تتمتع بالمشاعر الرقيقة والشفافية لا تتقبل فكرة 
التنازل عن ارائها كلامها يحمل صيغة الامر دون ان تشعر ولكن الاخرين لا 
يفهمون طبيعتها الجادة والتزامها لذلك فهي بحاجة الى تعلم المرونة في 
التعامل ومراعاة ظروف وطبائع الاخرين.

امرأة بلا خواتم ..

اذا رفضت المرأة ارتداء الخواتم او اكتفت بدبلة الخطوبة او الزواج فان 
ذلك يدل على شخصية غير نمطية تحب التجديد وتكره المظاهر كما تكره 
النفاق والزيف تميل الى الوحدة متهمة من الاخرين بالغرور ولكنها في 
الحقيقة متواضعة جدا تفضل السهر مع كتاب او مجلة او فيلم هادف او 
برنامج ثقافي على الاشتراك في حفل يشارك فيه المشاهير والنجوم .

خاتم في كل اصبع ..

المرأة التي تهتم كثيرا بوضع الخواتم في كلتا يديها أو أصابع إحدى 
اليدين تكشف دون أن تدري عن شعورها بعدم الأمان وحاجتها الى الحماية 
حتى من نفسها وقد يعني ذلك الرغبة في اجتذاب اهتمام الاخرين ولفت 
انظارهم اليها أو نوعا من فقدان الثقة بالنفس والتستر وراء دفاعات 
نفسية ومظهرية واهية*


*الجواب: 

**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا كله من الرجم بالغيب وهو محرم لأنه لا يعلم حقيقة أحد من الناس إلا الخالق سبحانه وتعالى
والله عز وجل يقول : 
قل لا يعلم من في السموات والأرض الغيب إلا الله .

صحيح أن هناك دلالات من تصرفات تنبئ وتدل على طبيعة بعض الناس ، لكن أن تجعل هناك دلائل ثابته لكل شخص
فهذا من ادعاء علم الغيب 

وفقكم الله 
وحمانا وإياكم من التنجيم والمنجمين*
*الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكنات*

*تثبت قبل أن ترسل*


*السؤال**:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
ما صحة هذا الحديث: "أن رجلاً من السلف قال: لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكنات" وبعد سنه قالها قالت الملائكة: أننا لم ننته من كتابة حسنات السنة الماضية فما أعظم هذه الكلمات التي لا تأخذ منك سوى ثوان. 
يا فضيلة الشيخ هل هذا حديث صحيح تصل هذه عن طريق الرسائل لا أعرف هل صحيح أم لا؟ 


**الجواب:*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فهذه الرسالة التي انتشرت عبر الجوال والإنترنت هي من جنس كثير من الرسائل التي بدأت تتداول في الآونة الأخيرة، والتي لا يشك مَنْ له أدنى ممارسة ومطالعة في الأحاديث النبوية، وآثار الصحابة أنها ليست على سنَنِهم ولا على طريقتهم في الأدعية والأذكار التي تشع منها أنوار النبوة، وتظهر فيها الفصاحة والبلاغة العربية والبعد عن الألفاظ التي هي بأدعية المتأخرين المتكلفين أشبه منها بأدعية سيد المرسلين –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أو أدعية أصحابه الميامين.
ولّما كان البعض لا يستطيع ترويج بعض هذه الأدعية إلا بقصص، وكتب عليها بعضهم بعض القصص لتروج على العامة فلعل هذه القصة التي سألت عنها من هذا الباب.
وإنني أكرر هنا ما كررته في أجوبة سابقة من التحذير من ترويج ما لم يثبت الإنسان منه عن آحاد الناس وأفرادهم، فضلاً عن عليتهم، فضلاً عن الصحابة أو النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فإن هذا المسلك مخالف تماماً لقول الله تعالى: "فتثبوا"، وفي القراءة الأخرى: (فتبينوا).
وليس بعاقل من حدث بكل ما سمع، أو نشر كل ما وصل إليه ولو كان قصده حسناً، فإن القصد الحسن لا يشفع لصاحبه في تبرير مثل هذا الخطأ الجسيم، بل هذا العذر –أعني حسن القصد- من الشبه التي تعلق بها واضعو الأحاديث على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بغية ترويج الخير زعموا!.
فليتق الله أولئك الذين يروجون مثل هذه الرسائل، وليتثبوا منها قبل إرسالها، فإن لم يستطيعوا التثبت فليسألوا أهل العلم، والاتصال بهم اليوم أسهل منه في أي وقت مضى. إما عن طريق الإنترنت -كهذا الموقع الذي يعتني بجانب الفتوى- أو عن طريق رسائل الجوال، ولا عذر لأحد في نشر مثل هذه الرسائل الملفقة.
ومن تأمل القرآن والسنة وجد فيهما الغنية والكفاية عن ترويج مثل هذه الأحاديث الضعيفة، والأخبار الواهية، والله المستعان، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 

المجيب عمر بن عبد الله المقبل 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة القصيم 

**http://www.islamtoday.net/questions/show_question_content.cfm?id=111028*




*
*



*لا إله إلا الله عدد ماكان
* 

*السؤال:
*
*لا إله إلا الله عدد ماكان 

بدعاء اذا دعوته تمضي سنة ولاتستطيع الملائكة الانتهاء من كتابة حسانته ؟؟؟

لا إله إالا الله عدد ماكان , وعدد مايكون , وعدد حركات والسكون... وبعد مرور سنة كامله قالها مرة أخرى فقالت الملائكة : اننا لم ننتهي من كتابة حسنات السنة الماضيه... مااسهل ترديدها وماأعظم ؟ أجرها... تخيل لو قمت بنشرها ورددها العشرات من الناس بسببك: وردد انت لا إله إلا الله عدد ماكان وعدد مايكون وعدد الحركات والسكون سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنه عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده وسبحان الله العظيم . 
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 

هل هذا الدعاء صحيح

جزاكم الله خير* 

*الجواب:*
*جواب الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم: 

لم أرَه في شيء مِن كُتُب السُّنَّة
ولا أظنه يصِح ؛ لأن مِن علامات وضع الحديث – أن يكون موضوعا مكذوبا – كثرة الأجور وعِظَمها في مقابل عَمَل يسير ، وهذا ما تراه في هذا الحديث ، فإنه قد رُتِّب الأجر العظيم على عمل يسير ، بل على عمل فَاق كُلّ الأعمال ، فلم يَرِد في شيء مِن الأعمال – مهما عَظُم – أن كتابة حسناته يستغرق سنة كاملة !

والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أحاديث شعبانية غير صحيحة منتشرة في بعض المنتديات*

*عباس رحيم
*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين 

**1 )حديث : (( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب و شعبان و بلغنا رمضان ))* 
*انظر : كتاب الأذكار للنووي و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي 3 / 96 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1995 و كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي 2 / 165 طبعة دار الريان لعام 1407ه و كتاب ضعيف الجامع للألباني حديث رقم 4395 

**2 )حديث : (( فضل شهر شعبان كفضلي على سائر الأنبياء )) قال ابن حجر : إنه موضوع كما في كتابه تبين العجب* 
*انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء 2 / 110 للعجلوني طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة لعام 1405ه و كتاب المصنوع لعلي بن سلطان القاري 1 / 128 طبعة مكتبة الرشد لعام 1404ه 

**3 )حديث تخصيص صيام نهار ليلة النصف من شعبان و قيام ليلها : (( إذا كانت ليلة النصف من شعبان فقوموا ليلها وصوموا نهارها ))** 
أنظر : كتاب العلل المتناهية لأبن الجوزي 2 / 562 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1403ه و كتاب مصباح الزجاجة للكناني 2 / 10 طبعة دار العربية لعام 1403ه و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة للشوكاني ص 51 و كتاب تحفة الأحوذي للمباركفوري 3 / 366 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم 2132 

4 )حديث : (( خمس ليال لا ترد فيهن الدعوة: أول ليلة من رجب، و ليلة النصف من شعبان، وليلة الجمعة، و ليلة الفطر، و ليلة النحر ))* 
*أنظر : كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم 1452 

**5 )حديث : (( أتاني جبريل عليه السلام فقال لي هذه ليلة النصف من شعبان و لله فيها عتقاء من النار بعدد شعر غنم كلب ))** 
أنظر : كتاب السنن للترمذي 3 / 116 طبعة دار إحياء التراث و كتاب العلل المتناهية لأبن الجوزي 2 / 556 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1403ه و كتاب ضعيف ابن ماجه للألباني حديث رقم 295 

6 )حديث : (( يا علي من صلى ليلة النصف من شعبان مئة ركعة بألف قل هو الله أحد قضى الله له كل حاجة طلبها تلك الليلة ))* 
*أنظر : كتاب المنار المنيف لأبي عبد الله محمد الحنبلي طبعة دار المطبوعات الإسلامية لعام 1403ه و كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 2 / 566 طبعة الرسالة لعام 1405ه و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة للشوكاني ص 50 و كتاب نقد المنقول لزرعي 1 / 85 طبعة دار القادري لعام 1411ه 

**7 )حديث : (( من قرأ ليلة النصف من شعبان ألف مرة قل هو الله أحد بعث الله إليه مئة ألف ملك يبشرونه ))* 
*أنظر : كتاب لسان الميزان لأبن حجر 5 / 271 طبعة مؤسسة الأعلمي لعام 1405ه و كتاب المنار المنيف لأبي عبد الله محمد الحنبلي طبعة دار المطبوعات الإسلامية لعام 1403ه و كتاب نقد المنقول لزرعي 1 / 85 طبعة دار القادري لعام 1411ه 

**8 ) حديث : (( من صلى ليلة النصف من شعبان ثلاث مئة ركعة ( في لفظ ثنتي عشر ركعة ) يقرأ في كل ركعة ثلاثين مرة قل هو الله أحد شفع في عشرة قد استوجبوا النار ))* 
*أنظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 2 / 566 طبعة الرسالة لعام 1405ه و كتاب المنار المنيف لأبي عبد الله محمد الحنبلي طبعة دار المطبوعات الإسلامية لعام 1403ه و كتاب نقد المنقول لزرعي 1 / 85 طبعة دار القادري لعام 1411ه 

**9 )حديث : (( شعبان شهري ))* 
*أنظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء 2 / 13 طبعة الرسالة لعام 1405ه و كتاب سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة للألباني حديث رقم 4400 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة للشوكاني ص 100 

**10 )حديث : (( من أحيا ليلتي العيد وليلة النصف من شعبان لم يمت قلبه يوم تموت القلوب ))* 
*أنظر : كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي 5 / 372 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1405ه و كتاب الإصابة لأبن حجر 5 / 580 طبعة دار الجيل 1412ه و كتاب العلل المتناهية لأبن الجوزي 2 / 562 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1403ه 

**11 )حديث : (( من أحيا الليالي الخمس ؛ وجبت له الجنة: ليلة التروية، وليلة عرفة، وليلة النحر، وليلة الفطر، وليلة النصف من شعبان ))* 
*أنظر : كتاب ضعيف الترغيب للألباني حديث رقم 667 

**فائدة :** أعلم رحمك الله تعالى أنه ليس هناك حديث صحيح في تخصيص صيام النصف من شعبان أو قيامه و عليه فإن تخصيصه بصيام أو صلاة بدعة منكرة لا دليل لها 

*** كل الأحاديث المذكورة أعلاه بهذه الألفاظ غير صحيحة 

و الله أعلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عليق على دعاء: (اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك..)
السؤال:
فضيلة الشيخ! ما معنى ما يؤثر في الدعاء أو ما نسمعه من الدعاء: اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك وأفقر عبادك إليك وأغننا اللهم عمن أغنيته عنا؟ 

الجواب:
 اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك، هذا لا ينبغي؛ لأن أغنى الخلق بالله هم الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، ولا أحد يعتصم بالله أكثر مما يعتصم به الأنبياء، ولا يتوكل على الله أكثر مما يتوكل الأنبياء فهذه تحذف. والثانية: وأفقر عبادك إليك، هذا ربما يكون مقبولاً؛ لقول الله تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْتُمْ الْفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى اللَّهِ [فاطر:15] ومعنى هذه العبارة أفقر عبادك إليك: أي: ألا نفتقر إلى غيرك. والثالثة: وأغننا عمن أغنيته عنا، أي: أغننا عن الناس، لكن قد ورد ما هو أفضل من هذا الدعاء: (اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك، وبفضلك عمن سواك، اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين). السؤال: فضيلة الشيخ! ما معنى ما يؤثر في الدعاء أو ما نسمعه من الدعاء: اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك وأفقر عبادك إليك وأغننا اللهم عمن أغنيته عنا؟ الجواب: اللهم اجعلنا أغنى خلقك بك، هذا لا ينبغي؛ لأن أغنى الخلق بالله هم الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، ولا أحد يعتصم بالله أكثر مما يعتصم به الأنبياء، ولا يتوكل على الله أكثر مما يتوكل الأنبياء فهذه تحذف. والثانية: وأفقر عبادك إليك، هذا ربما يكون مقبولاً؛ لقول الله تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْتُمْ الْفُقَرَاءُ إِلَى اللَّهِ [فاطر:15] ومعنى هذه العبارة أفقر عبادك إليك: أي: ألا نفتقر إلى غيرك. والثالثة: وأغننا عمن أغنيته عنا، أي: أغننا عن الناس، لكن قد ورد ما هو أفضل من هذا الدعاء: (اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك، وبفضلك عمن سواك، اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين). 
اللقاء الشهري 35 / للشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لا يجوز نشر ما يروج للكفر* 
 
 *السؤال:** 

هذا الموضوع وصلني عبر الإنترنت هل يجوز نشره على الجميع أرجو الإفادة في صحته 

صور تمس عقيدة المسلم احذروها؟

صورة تمثل نوعاً من الملائكة عند النصارى, فمثلا هناك ملاك الحب يستخدمونه في الزواج ووضعه على بطاقات الزواج وتكون امرأة بأجنحة 

وهناك عندهم ملاك النوم أو الحلم 

وتسمى الملائكة عندهم angel

وحكم الشرع لمن يعتقد أو يصدق أن هذا هو شكل الملائكة هو الكفر لما فيه من ادعاء علم الغيب ولما فيه من تكذيب الله الذي أنكر على المشركين قولهم أن الملائكة إناث وذلك في قوله تعالى في سورة الزخرف
(وجعلوا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن إناثا أشهدوا خلقهم ستكتب شهادتهم ويسألون)
فاحذروا وحذروا منها سواء عبر الإنترنت أو عبر مجسمات في بيوتكم


الفتوى:** 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فلا يجوز نشر الكفريات التي تمس العقيدة، ولا نشر غيرها مما يروج للعقيدة النصرانية التي هي من أصل دينهم المحرف، وذلك للحفاظ على المسلمين من فتنة الشبهات التي يفتن بها كثير من العامة، ولا يجوز تصديق شيء من ذلك، ومن صدقه وهو عالم ببطلانه وقامت عليه الحجة بذلك فهو كافر والعياذ بالله تعالى. 

والله أعلم

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صفات البنات حسب تواريخ ميلادهن*
*السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل ..

ما حكم هذا الموضوع؟؟

صفات البنات حسب تواريخ ميلادهن 

فتاة شهر يناير 
========== 
مدبرة .. كريمة الأخلاق .. ولكنها تميل إلى الكآبة 

فتاة شهر فبراير 
========== 
رقيقة القلب .. زوجة محبة وأم حنون 

فتاة شهر مارس 
========== 
طائشة .. كثيرة الكلام .. تميل إلى الخصام والنزاع 

فتاة شهر ابريل 
========== 
متقلبة .. قليلة الخبرة .. ولكنها حسنة الطلعة غالباً 

فتاة شهر مايو 
========== 
جميلة .. محبوبة .. حسنة الطلعة والحظ غالباً 

فتاة شهر يونيه 
========== 
حادة الطبع .. سريعة الغضب .. كثيرة المزاح 

فتاة شهر يوليه 
========== 
متوسطة الجمال غالباً . عبوس الوجه . حادة الطبع 

فتاة شهر اغسطس 
========== 
ظريفة محظوظة .. تتزوج غالباً رجلاً موسرا 

فتاة شهر سبتمبر 
========== 
ذكية .. بشوش .. تمتاز بجاذبية طبيعية 

فتاة شهر اكتوبر 
========== 
جميلة .. مدللة .. ولكنها سيئة الحظ غالباً 

فتاة شهر نوفمبر 
========== 
كريمة .. فاضلة .. لينة العشره .. سعيدة الحظ 

فتاة شهر ديسمبر 
========== 
جميلة .. ذكية .. بشوش .. تميل لكل جديد و لكنها مسرفه
**الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا كله محرم بإجماع أهل العلم

وهو من ادعاء علم الغيب والله تعالى يقول :

{قُل لَّا يَعْلَمُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ }النمل65

نسأل الله أن يحفظ عقائدنا وإياكم

وفقكم الله

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ختم القرآن عبر كتابة الآيات فهل يجوز* 
*السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مشرف في أحد المنتديات وقمت بتثبيت موضوعين يشتمل الاول على مسابقه لختم القرآن الكريم على أن يأتي كل عضو 5 أو 10 آيات والذي بعده يكتب الايات التي تليها وهكذا … فهل تجوز هذه المسابقه ؟ 

الثاني : موضوع الاذكار ويقوم فيه الاعضاء بكتابة أما آيه أو حديث أودعاء أو ذكر فهل يجوز هذا الفعل ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا .
**الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا عبث لا يَليق بِكتاب الله ، وذلك لعدة اعتبارات :
الأول : أن هذا ليس من ختم القرآن ، بل كل شخص يكتب آية أو آيات .
الثاني : أنه لا يقرأ ما يكتب ، وقد تكون المسألة مُعتمِدة على النسخ واللصق !
الثالث : أن من يَكتب لا يتدبّر ما كَتَب – وهذا هو الغالِب – وقراءة القرآن مقصود منها التدبّر والخشية ثم العمل .

فالذي يظهر منع مثل هذه الموضوعات .

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*ما شاء الله
موضوع موسوعة
مشكور أخي شريف*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> *ما شاء الله
> موضوع موسوعة
> مشكور أخي شريف*


*جزاكم الله كل خير*
*وبارك الله فيكم*
*وأسأل الله العظيم*
*رب العرش العظيم*
*ان يتقبل منك هذا العمل*
*ويجزيكم عنا كل خيير*
*ان شاء الله*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء عظيم قد يكون سببا في دخولك الجنة
ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟؟؟ 
السؤال:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشيخ الفاضل ...

بينما أتصفح أحد المنتديات وجدت مشاركة بهذا الحديث وأحببت أن أتأكد من صحته ...

قال ابن مسعود: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لأصحابه:

أيعجز أحدكم أن يتخذ كل صباح ومساء عند الله عهدا؟

قيل: يا رسول الله وما ذاك؟

قال: يقول عند كل صباح ومساء اللهم فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة إني أعهد إليك في هذه الحياة بأني أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك فلا تكلني إلى نفسي فإنك إن تكلني إلى نفسي تباعدني من الخير وتقربني من الشر وإني لا أثق إلا برحمتك فاجعل لي عندك عهدا توفينيه يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد فإذا قال ذلك طبع الله عليها طابعاً ووضعها تحت العرش فإذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد أين الذين لهم عند الله عهد؟ فيقوم فيدخل الجنة.
الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحديث رواه الحاكم عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه من قوله وقد صححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي على تصحيحه .

لكنه لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكنه لايثبت فهو ضعيف .

والله أعلم

الشيخ محمد العويد


**126705 - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأصحابه ذات يوم أيعجز أحدكم أن يتخذ كل صباح وكل مساء عند الله عهدا قالوا وكيف ذلك قال يقول كل صباح ومساء اللهم فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة إني أعهد إليك بأني أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمدا عبدك ورسولك وأنك إن تكلني إلى نفسي تقربني من الشر وتباعدني عن الخير وغني لا أثق إلا برحمتك فاجعل لي عهدا توفينيه يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد فإذا قال ذلك طبع عليه بطابع ووضع تحت العرش فإذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد أين الذين كان لهم عند الله عهد فيدخلون الجنة 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود - خلاصة الدرجة: غريب مرفوعا ولم أجده إلا موقوفا - المحدث: الزيلعي - المصدر: تخريج الكشاف - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/339 
المصدر / موقع الدرر السنية*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تمثل العمل الصالح رجلا في القبر
*


*السؤال**:
*
*ما صحة هذا الحديث : ( عند موت الإنسان وأثناء انشغال أقربائه بمناسكِه الجنائزيةِ ، يقفُ رجلٌ وسيمُ جداً بجوار رأس الميت . وعند تكفين الجثّة ، يَدْخلُ ذلك الرجلِ بين الكفنِ وصدرِ الميّتِ . وبعد الدفنِ ، يَعُودَ الناس إلى بيوتهم ، ويأتي القبرِ ملكان مُنكرٌ ونكير، ويُحاولانَ أَنْ يَفْصلاَ هذا الرجلِ الوسيم عن الميتِ لكي يَكُونا قادرين على سؤال الرجلِ الميتِ في خصوصية حول إيمانِه . لكن يَقُولُ الرجل الوسيم : " هو رفيقُي ، هو صديقُي . أنا لَنْ أَتْركَه بدون تدخّل في أيّ حالٍ منَ الأحوالِ . إذا كنتم معنينَّن لسؤالهِ ، فاعمَلوا بما تؤمرونَ ، أما أنا فلا أَستطيعُ تَرْكه حتى أدخلهْ إلى الجنة ِ" . ويتحول الرجل الوسيم إلى رفيقه الميت ويَقُولُ له : " أَنا القرآن الذيّ كُنْتَ تَقْرؤُه بصوتٍ عالٍ أحياناً وبصوت خفيض أحياناً أخرى . لا تقلق . فبعد سؤال مُنكرٍ ونكير لا حزن بعد اليوم . وعندما ينتهى السؤال ، يُرتّبُ الرجل الوسيم والملائكة فراش من الحرير مُلئ بالمسكِ للميت في الجنة ) 


الجواب:*

*الحمد للّه

الذي جاء في السنة النبوية الصحيحة من تمثل العمل الصالح ، ومنه قيام العبد بالقرآن الكريم ، بالرجل الحسن في القبر ما يلي :

1- عَنِ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ :

( إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا كَانَ فِي انْقِطَاعٍ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا وَإِقْبَالٍ مِنْ الْآخِرَةِ نَزَلَ إِلَيْهِ مَلَائِكَةٌ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ بِيضُ الْوُجُوهِ كَأَنَّ وُجُوهَهُمْ الشَّمْسُ ، مَعَهُمْ كَفَنٌ مِنْ أَكْفَانِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَحَنُوطٌ مِنْ حَنُوطِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى يَجْلِسُوا مِنْهُ مَدَّ الْبَصَرِ ...إلى أن قال – في وصف حال المؤمن في القبر - : 

فَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَنْ صَدَقَ عَبْدِي فَأَفْرِشُوهُ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَأَلْبِسُوهُ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَافْتَحُوا لَهُ بَابًا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ ، قَالَ : فَيَأْتِيهِ مِنْ رَوْحِهَا وَطِيبِهَا وَيُفْسَحُ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ مَدَّ بَصَرِهِ .

قَالَ : وَيَأْتِيهِ رَجُلٌ حَسَنُ الْوَجْهِ ، حَسَنُ الثِّيَابِ ، طَيِّبُ الرِّيحِ ، فَيَقُولُ : أَبْشِرْ بِالَّذِي يَسُرُّكَ ، هَذَا يَوْمُكَ الَّذِي كُنْتَ تُوعَدُ . فَيَقُولُ لَهُ : مَنْ أَنْتَ ؟ فَوَجْهُكَ الْوَجْهُ يَجِيءُ بِالْخَيْرِ . فَيَقُولُ : أَنَا عَمَلُكَ الصَّالِحُ . فَيَقُولُ : رَبِّ أَقِمْ السَّاعَةَ حَتَّى أَرْجِعَ إِلَى أَهْلِي وَمَالِي ) 

رواه أحمد (4/362) وصححه الألباني في "أحكام الجنائز" (156)

2- عن بريدة رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : 

( َإِنَّ الْقُرْآنَ يَلْقَى صَاحِبَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حِينَ يَنْشَقُّ عَنْهُ قَبْرُهُ كَالرَّجُلِ الشَّاحِبِ . فَيَقُولُ لَهُ : هَلْ تَعْرِفُنِي ؟ فَيَقُولُ : مَا أَعْرِفُكَ . فَيَقُولُ لَهُ : أَنَا صَاحِبُكَ الْقُرْآنُ الَّذِي أَظْمَأْتُكَ فِي الْهَوَاجِرِ وَأَسْهَرْتُ لَيْلَكَ ، وَإِنَّ كُلَّ تَاجِرٍ مِنْ وَرَاءِ تِجَارَتِهِ ، وَإِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ وَرَاءِ كُلِّ تِجَارَةٍ ، فَيُعْطَى الْمُلْكَ بِيَمِينِهِ وَالْخُلْدَ بِشِمَالِهِ وَيُوضَعُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ تَاجُ الْوَقَارِ وَيُكْسَى وَالِدَاهُ حُلَّتَيْنِ لَا يُقَوَّمُ لَهُمَا أَهْلُ الدُّنْيَا . فَيَقُولَانِ : بِمَ كُسِينَا هَذِهِ ؟ فَيُقَالُ : بِأَخْذِ وَلَدِكُمَا الْقُرْآنَ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ لَهُ اقْرَأْ وَاصْعَدْ فِي دَرَجَةِ الْجَنَّةِ وَغُرَفِهَا فَهُوَ فِي صُعُودٍ مَا دَامَ يَقْرَأُ هَذًّا كَانَ أَوْ تَرْتِيلًا )

رواه أحمد في "المسند" (394) وابن ماجه في "السنن" (3781) وحسنه البوصيري في الزوائد والألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2829)

يقول السيوطي في شرح الحديث (2/1242) : 

" ( كالرجل الشاحب ) قال السيوطي : هو المتغير اللون ، وكأنه يجيء على هذه الهيئة ليكون أشبه بصاحبه في الدنيا ، أو للتنبيه له على أنه كما تغير لونه في الدنيا لأجل القيام بالقرآن كذلك القرآن لأجله في السعي يوم القيامة حتى ينال صاحبه الغاية القصوى في الآخرة ." انتهى .

ولم أقف على شيء من السنة الصحيحة في تمثل العمل الصالح رجلا في القبر إلا هذين الحديثين .

أما الحديث الذي ذكرته – أخي السائل الكريم – فلم يرد في كتب السنة المعتمدة ، ولم نقف له على إسناد صحيح ولا ضعيف ، بل هو مما ينتشر في بعض المنتديات والمواقع من غير تحرٍّ ولا تثبت ، ولعل بعض الجهلة من الناس كتبه من قبل نفسه ثم عزاه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليحث الناس على الاهتمام بالقرآن والعناية به ، ولم يدر هؤلاء أن الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أعظم الذنوب التي توبق صاحبها في نار جهنم ، وأن النية الحسنة لا ترفع الإثم عن هؤلاء الذين يكذبون ويضعون الحديث على لسان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّ كَذِبًا عَلَيَّ لَيْسَ كَكَذِبٍ عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَمَنْ كَذَبَ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنْ النَّارِ ) رواه البخاري (1291) ومسلم (4)

والله أعلم .
*


** 
* هل يأتي القرآن صاحبه في القبر في صورة رجل وسيم*

 *السؤال:** 

أحب التأكد من هذا الكلام وشكراً، فضل القرآن على الإنسان عند موت الإنسان وأثناء انشغال أقربائه بمناسكِه الجنائزيةِ، يقفُ رجلٌ وسيمُ جداً بجوار رأس الميت، وعند تكفين الجثّة، يَدْخلُ ذلك الرجلِ بين الكفنِ وصدرِ الميّتِ، وبعد الدفنِ، يَعُودَ الناس إلى بيوتهم، ويأتي القبرِ ملكان مُنكرٌ ونكير، ويُحاولانَ أَنْ يَفْصلاَ هذا الرجلِ الوسيم عن الميتِ لكي يَكُونوا قادرين على سؤال الرجلِ الميتِ في خصوصية حول إيمانِه، لكن يَقُولُ الرجل الوسيم: هو رفيقُي، هو صديقُي، أنا لَنْ أَتْركَه بدون تدخّل في أيّ حالٍ منَ الأحوالِ، إذا كنتم معينين لسؤالهِ، فأعمَلوا بما تؤمرونَ، أما أنا فلا أَستطيعُ تَرْكه حتى أدخلهْ إلى الجنةِ، ويتحول الرجل الوسيم إلى رفيقه الميت ويَقُولُ له: أَنا القرآن الذيّ كُنْتَ تَقْرؤه بصوتٍ عال أحياناً وبصوت خفيض أحياناً أخرى، لا تقلق، فبعد سؤال مُنكرٍ ونكير لا حزن بعد اليوم، وعندما ينتهى السؤال، يُرتّبُ الرجل الوسيم والملائكة فراشا من الحرير مُلئ بالمسكِ للميت في الجنة. فلندعو الله أن يُنعم علينا بإحسانه من هذا الخير. آمين آمين آمين. 

يقول رسول الله (صلى الله عليهِ وسلم)، فيما معناه: يأتي القرآن يوم القيامة شفيعاً لأصحابه لا يعادل شفاعتهُ أمام الله نبي أو ملاك. رجاءً انقل هذا المحتوى إلى كُل شخص تعرفه، فالنبي (صلى الله عليهِ وسلم) يقول: بلغوا عني ولو آية.
**الجواب:

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

فإنا لم نعثر على ما يفيد صحة هذا الكلام بالصيغة التي ذكر بها في السؤال، إلا أنه ثبت في الحديث أن العمل الصالح يأتي صاحبه في قبره بشكل رجل في صورة حسنه، كما ثبت أن القرآن يشفع لصاحبه، وراجع في هذا الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 69957، 56153، 35857، 71977.

وعلى المسلمين أن يعتنوا بتعليم القرآن للناس وتحريضهم على حفظه والإكثار من تلاوته، وعلى تعلم السنة والإكثار من مطالعتها والعمل بها وحضهم على التقرب من الله بما ثبت من نصوص الوحي، فذلك أولى وأهم من نشر المقالات التي تحوي ما لا يثبت، وهو التطبيق الفعلي لحديث البخاري: بلغوا عني ولو آية.

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الدعاء الذي من دعا به لم يكن لأحد عليه سبيل*  
 *السؤال:
**اعذروني لطول السؤال و لكنا استلمنا هذه الرواية و نود من فضيلتكم أن تفيدونا في صحتها جزاكم الله خيرا

حكى عبد الله بن أبان الثقفي فقال: وجهني الحجاج في طلب أنس بن مالك فظننت أنه يتوارى عني، فأتيته بخيلي ورجلي، فإذا هو جالس على باب داره ماداً رجليه فقلت له أجب الأمير. 

فقال: أي الأمراء؟ 

فقلت: أبو محمد الحجاج 

فقال: وهو غير مكترث، أذله الله، وما أعزه........... لأنَّ العزيز من عز بطاعة الله 

والذليل من ذل بمعصيته، وصاحبك قد بغى وطغى، واعتدى وخالف كتاب الله وسنة نبيه، والله لينتقمن منه. 

فقلت: أقصر عن الكلام وأجب الأمير. 

فقام معنا حتى حضر بين يدي الحجاج... 

فقال الحجاج: أنت أنس بن مالك؟ 

قال: نعم. 

قال: أنت الذي تدعو علينا وتسبنا؟ 

قال: نعم. 

قال: ومم ذاك؟ 

قال: لأنك عاص لربك، مخالف لسنة نبيك، تعز أعداء الله وتذل أولياء الله. 

قال الحجاج: أتدري ما أريد أنْ أفعل بك؟ 

قال أنس: لا 

قال الحجاج: أريد أنْ أقتلك شر قتلة. 

قال أنس: لو علمت أنَّ ذلك بيدك لعبدتك من دون الله. ولكن لا سبيل لك إلي 

قال الحجاج: ولم ذلك. 

قال أنس: لأنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علمني دعاء وقال لي "من دعا به في كل صباح لم يكن لأحد عليه سبيل" وقد دعوت به في صباحي هذا. 

فقال الحجاج: علمنيه. 

قال أنس: معاذ الله أنْ أعلمه لأحد ما دمت أنت في الحياة 

فقال الحجاج: أخلو سبيله 

قال الحاجب: أيها الأمير، لنا في طلبه كذا وكذا يوماً حتى أخذناه، فكيف تخلي سبيله؟ 

قال الحجاج: رأيت على عاتقيه أسدين عظيمين فاتحين أفواههما. 

ثم إنَّ أنس لما حضرته الوفاة علم الدعاء لإخوانه وهو: 

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم... بسم الله خير الأسماء، بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء، بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه أذى، بسم الله الكافي، بسم الله المعافي، بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم، بسم الله على نفسي وديني، بسم الله على أهلي ومالي، بسم الله على كل شيء أعطانيه ربي، الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر، أعوذ بالله مما أخاف وأحذر... الله ربي ولا أشرك به شيئاً... عز جارك وجل ثناؤك وتقدست أسماؤك، ولا إله غيرك. اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر كل جبار عنيد وشيطان مريد ومن شر قضاء السوء ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها، إنَّ ربي على صراط مستقيم)*
*الفتوى:

**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فقد سبق أن أصدرنا فتويين بينا فيهما أن هذا الدعاء لم يثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فليرجع إليهما:* *45343**،* *45886**.

ولكن صح عن ابن مسعود موقوفا أنه قال: إذا كان على أحدكم إمام يخاف تغطرسه أو ظلمه فليقل اللهم رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم كن لي جارا من فلان ابن فلان وأحزابه من خلائقك أن يفرط علي أحد منهم أو يطغى عز جارك وجل ثناؤك، ولا إله إلا أنت. رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد وصححه الألباني.

وصح عن ابن عباس دعاء آخر قريب منه، وقد سبق ذكره في الفتوى رقم:* *31768**.

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه 
*
*
*
*صحة حديث في الاحتراس* 
 
 *السؤال:**ما مدى صحة الحديث الطويل القائل:"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، بسم الله وبالله، بسم الله خير الأسماء، بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء، بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر، وأعز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر، اللهم إني أستجيرك وأحتجب بك من كل شيء خلقته وأحترس بك من جميع خلقك..." سبع مرات؟* 
*الجواب:

* *الحديث أخرجه ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة برقم (346) من حديث أبان بن أبي عياش عن أنس –رضي الله عنه- قال: كتب عبد الملك إلى الحجاج بن يوسف أن انظر إلى أنس بن مالك خادم رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- فادن مجلسه وأحسن جائزته وأكرمه قال: فأتيته فقال لي: ذات يوم يا أبا حمزة إني أريد أن أعرض عليك خيلي فتعلمني أين هي من الخيل التي كانت مع رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -فعرضها فقلت شتان ما بينهما فإنها كانت تلك أرواثها وأبوالها وأعلافها أجرا فقال الحجاج: لولا كتاب أمير المؤمنين فيك لضربت الذي فيه عيناك فقلت: ما تقدر على ذلك قال: ولم؟ قلت: لأن رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- علمني دعاء أقوله لا أخاف معه من شيطان ولا سلطان ولا سبع قال: يا أبا حمزة علمه ابن أخيك محمد بن الحجاج فأبيت عليه فقال: لابنه إيت عمك أنساً فسله أن يعلمك ذلك قال أبان: فلما حضرته الوفاة دعاني فقال: يا أحمر إن لك إلي انقطاعا وقد وجبت حرمتك وإني معلمك الدعاء الذي علمني رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -فلا تعلمه من لا يخاف الله -عز وجل- أو نحو ذلك قال: تقول: "الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر بسم الله على نفسي وديني بسم الله على كل شيء أعطانيه ربي بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء بسم الله افتتحت وعلى الله توكلت، الله ربي لا أشرك به أحداً أسألك اللهم بخيرك من خيرك الذي لا يعطيه أحد غيرك عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولا إله غيرك اجعلني في عياذك من شر كل سلطان ومن الشيطان الرجيم،اللهم إني أحترس بك من شر جميع كل ذي شر خلقته وأحترز بك منهم وأقدم بين يدي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد" ومن خلفي مثل ذلك وعن يميني مثل ذلك وعن يساري مثل ذلك ومن فوقي مثل ذلك" وهذا الحديث إسناده ضعيف جداً؛ لأنه من رواية أبان وهو متروك الحديث كما قال الحافظ في التقريب، وعلى هذا فلا يصح هذا الحديث، والله أعلم. 
**د. محمد بن تركي التركي  * *عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود* **
*ما هو صحت هذا الدعاء 
**السؤال:

**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الجليل حفظك الله واسعدك الرحمن في الدارين ونفع بكم امة الاسلام وفقكم الكريم لما يحب ويرضاه
ارجو توضيح صحت هذا الدعاء الموجود بهذا، انار الله قبلك بتور الايمان وادخلك الجنة بسلام

دعاء عظيم من دعا به لم يكن لأحد عليه سبيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه أذى 

بسم الله الكافي , 
بسم الله المعافي , بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء 

وهو السميع العليم ,
بسم الله على نفسي وديني ..
وبسم الله على أهلي ومالي ،
بسم الله على كل شي أعطانيه ربّي ،
الله أكبر .. الله أكبر .. الله أكبر 
أعوذ بالله مما أخاف وأحذر ،
الله ربّي لا أشرك به شيئا
عز جارك ، 
وجلّ ثناؤك وتقدّست أسماؤك 
ولا إله غيرك ,
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر كل جبّار عنيد وشيطان مريد
ومن شرّ قضاء السوء 
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذٌ بناصيتها
إن ربّي على صراط مستقيم .
أخي المسلم ، أختى المسلمة :
محتوى هذا العرض يحتوي على أمور عظيمة فساهم في نشر الخير لإخوانك المسلمين فالدال على الخير كفاعله ولعلك بتبليغ هذه الرسالة لغيرك قد بلغت آية تقف لك شفيعة يوم القيامة ولك أن تتخيّل لو قرأها آلاف من المسلمين فلك أجر من قرأها إلى يوم الدين ، فهل بلغت؟ 
*
*الجواب :* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله وأسعدك في الدارين وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .

هذا يُروى أنه دعاء أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه ، ولا يصِحّ ، ويُقال : إن أنَسًا رضي الله عنه دعا به ، فلم يستطع عليه الْحَجَّاج . 
وهذا لا يَصِحّ ؛ فإن الحجّاج قد آذى أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه حتى شَكاه أنسٌ إلى عبد الملك . 

قال الأعمش : كتب أنس إلى عبد الملك بن مروان - يعني لما آذاه الحجاج - : إني خدمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسع سنين ، والله لو أن النصارى أدركوا رجلا خدم نبيهم لأكرموه .

وروى عبد الله بن سالم الأشعري عن أزهر بن عبد الله قال كنت في الخيل الذين بَيَّتُوا أنس بن مالك ، وكان فيمن يؤلب على الحجاج ، وكان مع ابن الأشعث ، فأتَوا به الحجاج فَوَسم في يده : عَتِيق الْحَجَّاج . 

ولو صح هذا الدعاء لَمَا آذى الحجاج أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه . 

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم الصلاة على النبي بصيغة الفاتح* 
 *السؤال:** ما حكم صلاة الفاتح على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الصيغة: اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد الفاتح لما أغلق، والخاتم لما سبق، ناصر الحق بالحق، الهادي إلى الصراط المستقيم... إلى آخره؟، لأنها كثيرا ما تقال عندنا بعد الفرائض بصوت عال، يرددها الإمام، ويرددها المصلون ?

**الجواب:

هذه الصلاة مما أحدثها أصحاب الطريقة التيجانية، وهي فيها أشياء ما نرى فيها مانعا، فإنه الفاتح لما أغلق من جهة النبوة، لأن النبوة كانت أولا قد انتهت بعيسى عليه السلام، ثم فتح الله ذلك على يده صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم أنزل عليه الرسالة وأمره أن يبلغ الناس عليه الصلاة والسلام، لكن في هذا إجمال. 
وأما الخاتم لما سبق فهو خاتم الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وهو ناصر الحق بالحق، والهادي إلى الصراط المستقيم، كل هذا حق، لكن استعمال هذه الصيغة التي أحدثها التيجانيون أمر لا ينبغي بل الواجب تركها وعدم استعمالها، لأنها إحياء لشيء لا أصل له، وفيما بينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصيغ ما يشفي ويكفي، فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما سئل كيف نصلي عليك؟ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ""قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد "
وهذه صيغة عظيمة شافية كافية، وهناك صيغ أخرى أرشد إليها عليه الصلاة والسلام منها: ""اللهم صل على محمد وعلى أزواجه وذريته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى أزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد "ومنها الصيغة الأخرى: ""اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد "وهناك صيغ أخرى، فما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استعمل، وهو الأفضل والأولى من هذه الصيغة التي أحدثها التيجانيون. 
والمؤمن يستعمل الصيغة الشرعية التي استعملها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة، وأرشد إليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تعليمه، إتباعا له صلى الله عليه وسلم، وطاعة لأمره، وتأسيا به وبأصحابه رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم، هذا هو الذي ينبغي للمؤمن، وألا يعتنق صيغة أحدثها من ابتدع في الدين. 
ثم أيضا كونهم يتعاطون ذلك ويجهرون بذلك بعد الصلاة فهذا بدعة أخرى ولو بالصيغة الثانية، فكونهم يتعاطون هذا بعد الصلاة، ويرفعون أصواتهم بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا ليس له أصل سواء بهذه الصيغة أو بغيرها وإنما يصلي الإنسان بينه وبين نفسه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد حمد الله والثناء عليه، أمام الدعاء، كما أرشد إلى ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث فضالة بن عبيد رضي الله عنه حيث قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ""إذا دعا أحدكم فليبدأ بحمد ربه والثناء عليه ثم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يدعو بما شاء "وهذا هو الأمر المشروع عند الدعاء في جميع الأوقات، فكونه يحمد ربه ويصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويدعو ربه في ليله، وفي نهاره، وفي الطريق، هذا هو الأمر المشروع للحديث المذكور، والإكثار من الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر مشروع محبوب إلى الله عز وجل، لأن الله سبحانه يقول: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا }[الأحزاب: 56]. 
ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ""من صلى عليَّ واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا "فالصلاة والسلام عليه أمر مشروع، ولكن على الوجه الذي فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى الوجه الذي فعله أصحابه رضي الله عنهم. 
أما أن يقوم فيصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جهرة بعد السلام، فهذا لا أصل له، وهو من البدع، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ""من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد "
وهكذا ما يفعله بعض الناس إذا فرغ من الأذان قال: "لا إله إلا الله" ورفع صوته مع الأذان بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذه أيضا بدعة، وإنما يكمل الأذان بلا إله إلا الله، ثم يغلق المكبر، ثم يصلي على النبي بينه وبين نفسه الصلاة العادية التي ليس فيها جهر، بل الكلام العادي، يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم يقول: ""اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة إلى آخره "أما أن يجعلها مع الأذان جزءا من الأذان فهذه بدعة.* *الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله*

*
*
*ما قولكم في صلاة الفاتح لما أُغْلِق ؟*
*السؤال:** 

ما قولكم في صلاة الفاتح لما أُغْلِق ؟

و ما حكم من يصلي بها على النبي دون الاعتقاد بما فيها من هذا الأجر الموجود في بعض الكتب؟
**الجواب:

* *ينبغي أن يُعلم أن من شروط قبول العمل الصالح أن يكون على سُنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو ما يُعبَّر عنه ب " الْمُتَابَعة " أي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

فكل عمل يُراد به وجه الله لا يكون على السنة لا يكون مقبولاً .

وهذه المسألة سبق التفصيل فيها هنا :

متى يكون العمل الصالح مقبولاً ؟
*

*وما يُسمى صلاة الفاتح ليس لها أصل في الشرع ، بل هي مُحدَثَة .

ولا يُتقرّب إلى الله إلا بما شرعه على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*القيام بعبادة معينة على وجه مخصوص بدون دليل بدعةالسؤال:لعلي زين العابدين
إلهي كيف أدعوك وأنا أنا وكيف أقطع رجائي وأنت أنت إلهي إذا لم أسألك فتعطيني فمن ذا الذي أسأله فيعطيني ، وإن لم أدعك فتستجيب لي فمن ذا الذي أسأله فيستجيب لي وإذا لم أتضرع إليك فترحمني فمن ذا الذي أتضرع إليه فيرحمني .... إلهي كما فلقت البحار لموسى ونجيته من الغرق فصل وسلم يارب على محمد وآل محمد ونجني مما أنا فيه من الكرب .... بفرج عاجل غير آجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ...آمين قلها بعد صلاة ركعتين 100 مرة في الثلث الأخير . ما صحة هذا الدعاء؟ بارك الله فيكم.

الجواب:**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:* 
*فما ذكرته من صلاة ركعتين ودعاء بعدهما في وقت معين لم نقف على نسبته لعلي زين العابدين رحمة الله تعالى عليه, كما أنا لم نقف عليه منسوبا إلى غيره, ولا على ما يدل على مشروعيته, وبالتالي فالقيام بما ذكرت هو قيام بعبادة معينة على وجه مخصوص من غير دليل شرعي, وهذا داخل في ضابط البدعة الإضافية كما تقدم في الفتوى رقم:631 , فالخير كل الخير في اتباع سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم, والشر كل الشر في الابتداع في الدين, فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد . متفق عليه*
*والله أعلم.* 
*المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أدخل كل يوم وادع لوالديك*

*ما حكم كتابة مثل هذا الموضوع ؟* 
 *السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة في المنتديات مواضيع 

كمثل :

أدخلي كل يوم وادعي لوالديك

ما حكم الشرع في ذلك وهل هذا جائز ؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا

**الجواب:* 
* وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

سبق أن نبهنا على مثل هذا الموضوع وأنه بدعة ولا يجوز .

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم*
*الشيخ محمد العويد*  
 
** *حكم هذا ( أدخل كل يوم وادعو لوالديك )* 
*السؤال:**انتشرموضوع في كثير من المنتديات بعنوان ( سجل دخولك اليومي بالدعاء لوالديك ) هل هو بدعة أم أن الموضوع لا يوجد به مخالفة شرعية .

**الجواب:* *الدعاء عِبادة ، فقد سَمّى الله عزّ وجلّ الدعاء عبادة ، كما في قوله تعالى : ( وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ ) .

وسَمّاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عِبادة ، كما في حديث النعمان بن بشير قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : إن الدعاء هو العبادة . ثم قرأ : ( وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ ) . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه ، وهو حديث صحيح .

قال شيخُ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : الدعاءُ مِن أعظم الدِّين . اه . 

فإذا عُلِم هذا ، وتبيَّن أن الدعاء عِبادة ، وعُلِم أن العبادات توقيفية ؛ فلا يجوز إحداث عِبادة ترتبط بِمكان أو زمان لم يأتِ في الشرع تقييدها به ، ولا تحديدها به . لأن مِن شرط قبول العمل مُتابعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك العمل .

وقد نص العلماء على أن المتابعة لا تتحقق إلاَّ بِسِتَّة أمُور :
الأول : سبب العبادة
الثاني : جنس العبادة
الثالث : قَدْر العبادة
الرابع : صِفة العبادة
الخامس : زمان العبادة ( فيما حُدِّد لها زمان )
السادس : مكان العبادة ( فيما قُيّدت بمكان مُعيّن )

فإذا حُدِّدَتْ عِبادة بِزمان أو مكان لم يُحَدِّده الشارع ، فهو مِن قَبِيل البِدَع . 

وتسجيل دُخول المنتدى أو تسجيل الحضور اليومي ونحو ذلك بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو بالاستغفار ، أو بالدعاء للوالدين أو لغيرهما ؛ كل هذا مِن البِدَع الْمحُْدَثَة .

وذلك لأنَّ مِن تعريف البِدْعَة – كما يقول الإمام الشاطبي – مُضَاهاة الطريقة الشرعية . أي : مُشَابَهَة الطريقة الشرعية .

وهذا التعريف مُنْطَبِق على ما ها هنا مِن تسجيل الحضور بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو بالاستغفار ، أو بِغيره من الأدعية والأذكار .

وذلك لأن الطريقة الشرعية في دُخول المساجد أن يَبدأ الداخل بذِكْر الله والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإذا فَعَل ذلك في غيره مِن الأماكن فقد شَابَه الطريقة الشرعية بأمر اختَرَعه مِن عنده ، وهذا يجعله في حَيِّز البِدَع الْمُحْدَثَة ، التي يأثم صاحبها بِفعلها ، في حين يَظنّ أنه يُؤجَر !

والله أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

الرقم الخاص بالملك

رسالة في المنتديات 
السؤال: 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. أما بعد:

كثرت هذه الرسالة في المنتديات وقمت بالرد عليها وبيان عدم صحة هذا الأسلوب مع الله سبحانه تعالى، لكن الكثير لم يقتنع، فنريد منكم جزاكم الله خيرًا بيان القول الصحيح في هذه الرسالة: (وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى الكثير منا يستعصيه أمر في هذه الدنيا، والكثير منا يبحث عن واسطة إما لوظيفة أو لاجتياز اختبار أو معاملة في إحدى الدوائر الحكومية أو ما شابه ذلك. ويسعدني أن أساعدكم في الحصول على الواسطة لتيسير أمركم. فقط اتصل على هذا الرقم، فهذا الرقم الخاص بالملك. الرقم هو: 222 فقط وبدون مفتاح للدولة وبدون مفتاح للمدينة! هل تريد معرفة كيفية الاتصال؟ إذًا تفضل معي لنبدأ الاتصال معًا! الرقم الأول (2) يعني الساعة (2) بعد منتصف الليل. الرقم الثاني: (2) يعني ركعتين. الرقم الثالث (2) يعني دمعتين. 
ومعناها ركعتين الساعة (2) في آخر الليل مع دمعتين. اطلب ملك الملوك.. اطلب الله عز و جل- في هذا الوقت، وبإذن الله ستُيسر أمورك، وسوف تحصل على ما تريد. فالله عز و جل الملك القهار ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا في الثلث الأخير من الليل ويقول: هل من داع فأستجيب له؟ هل من مستغفر فأغفر له؟ فوالله لو اجتمع الإنس والجن على أن ينفعوك بشيء لن ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك، ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء فلن يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك. الكثير منا فضل أهل الوساطات على الله عز وجل، و بدأ يبحث عن واسطة قبل أن يلجأ بالدعاء إلى الله. الله عز وجل يقول في كتابه العزيز : "ادعوني أستجب لكم". لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم، عند اتصالكم. ومن ساهم بنشرها أسأل الله لي ولكم القبول) 


الجواب:
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. وبعد:
هذه النشرة وأمثالها يضعها الجهلة بحسن نية أحيانًا، ولكن ذلك لا يعفيهم من مغبة هذه البدعيات، بل ربما كانت هذه النشرات من قبل اتخاذ آيات الله هزوًا فكيف يجعل رب الأرباب الملك الوهاب محلاًّ لهذه الأقوال الركيكة ويعين له رقم هاتف؟ تعالى الله وتقدس عن ذلك علوًا كبيرًا.
وأنا أنصح إخواني الراغبين في نفع الناس ودلالتهم على الخير أن يلجوا البيوت من أبوابها ويتتبعوا منهج أسلافهم في الدعوة والتعليم، وألا يُقدموا على أمر ما إلا بعد التأكد من شرعيته وسلامة طريقته وفي الدعوة بالآيات الكريمة والأحاديث الصحيحة غنية وكفاية. والله الموفق. 

المجيب د. رياض بن محمد المسيميري*
*
*
*نشرة انتشرت بالمنتديات* 
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انتشر في كثير من المنتديات نشرة بعنوان الرقم الخاص بالملك نأمل منكم هل لها مخافات في العقيدة وهي : الكثير منا يستعصيه أمر في هذه الدنيا والكثير منا يبحث عن واسطة إما لوظيفة أو لاجتياز اختبار أو معاملة في إحدى الدوائر الحكومية أو ما شابه ذلك ..... ويسعدني أن أساعدكم في الحصول على الواسطة لتيسير آمركم فقط اتصل على هذا الرقم فهذا الرقم الخاص .......... بالملك .......... الرقم هو 222 فقط وبدون مفتاح للدولة وبدون مفتاح للمدينة ......... هل تريد معرفة كيفية الاتصال .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إذاً تفضل معي لنبدأ الأنصال معاً ...!!!! . . . . . . . الرقم الأول ( 2 ) يعني الساعة ( 2 ) بعد منتصف الليل الرقم الثاني ( 2 ) يعني ركعتين الرقم الثالث ( 2 ) يعني دمعتين ومعناها ركعتين الساعة ( 2 ) في آخر الليل مع دمعتين اطلب ملك الملوك ... اطلب الله عز و جل في هذا الوقت وبأذن الله ستُيسر أمورك و سوف تحصل على ما تريد ... فالله عز و جل الملك القهار ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا في الثلث الأخير من الليل ويقول هل من داعي فاستجيب له هل من مستغفر فأغفر له ... فوالله لو ا أجتمع الإنس والجن على أن ينفعوك بشيء لن ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك , ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء فلن يضروك بشيء إلا قد كتبه الله عليك ... الكثير منا فضل أهل الواسطات على الله عز وجل و بدأ يبحث عن واسطة قبل أن يلجأ بالدعاء إلى الله ... فالله عز و جل يقول في كتابه العزيز (وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم) فالله الله بالدعاء ... لنبدأ التجربة من اليوم كل من يقرأ الموضوع يحاول الاتصال ولو مرة واحدة من يستطع ........ النقل فل يفعل نفع الله بكم 
*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله وبعد:

فإن الطريقة المذكورة ليست بمشروعة، بل هي بدعة في دين الله - عز وجل -.

وعليه فإنه لا يجوز ترويجها، ولا نشرها ولا الدعوة إليها.

الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد*

*

* *ما حُكم مثل هذه المواضيع :
هاتفك السماوي معطل ؟ اتصل بالملك ..؟ رحلة سعيدة؟
السؤال :
ما حكم هذا الموضوع ..؟
هاتفك السماوي معطل!
عفوا ليس لديك رصيد يكفي لإتمام المكالمة . شحن البطارية قدنفذ من فضلك أعد شحن البطارية.
ربما كان الهاتف الذي طلبته مغلقا . هذا الرقم غير موجود بالخدمة تأكد من الرقم المطلوب.
جميع الخطوط مشغولة الآن أعد المحاولة في وقت آخر. شبكة الهاتف النقال لا تعمل الآن لظروف طارئة.
صاحب الهاتف الذي تطلبه نائم .. مشغول .. في الخلاء .... معوقات لا أول لها من أخر تعوق الإنسانعن الوصول إلى من يرغب في الوقت الذي يرغب .
الإحساس القاتل بالوحدة
نحن دائما في حاجة إلى من نستأنس به نحادثه .. نبثه همومنا .. أشواقنا .. أحلامنا ..
نحادثه في الوقت الذي نريد.
فنجده في انتظارنا.. أو حتى نتصل به دون أن يرد علينا ، مجرد رنات و نغمات وظهور اسم المتصل فقط لنقول
له نحن معك .. وأنت معنا .
هل هناك سواه من رب رحيم ؟
كل الاهتمام والتعظيم والتقديس إلى الهاتف النقال الذي نجرى وراءه ... أحدث الأشكال .. أصغر الأحجام ..
أحدث الإمكانيات .. مدعم باللغة العربية - كاميرا رقمية – إرسال الصور والنغمات-  حاسب آلي نقال .
نجرى و نجري و نلهث من أجل أن نكون علي صلة دائمة بالبشر.. لو تعطل هاتفك المحمول
لتوقف كل شيء،
ولأحسست بالاختناق .. توقفت شبكة أعمالك.. أحسست بالوحدة بالاكتئاب.
معذرة يا سادة هل فكر أحدنا في إصلاح هاتفه السماوي الذي تعطل منذ سنين .... اتصل بالله ستجده في انتظارك...
اذكره في أي ملأ سيذكرك في ملأ خير منه، لو أردت أن يكلمك ربك... فأقرأ القرآن..
وإن أردت أن تكلمه فاذكره.
العظيم الذي تهاتفه يملك شبكة تعمل بلا انقطاع، لا تتعطل، غير مكلفة البتة، دون اشتراك ، تعمل في
جميع أنحاء المعمورة، وفي أعماق البحار، بل وفي بطن الحوت \"لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين\" ..
هاتف نبينا يونس ربه من بطن الحوت فنجاه ...وهاتف نبينا محمد ربه بعد رحلة الطائف
\"اللهم إني أشكو إليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني علي الناس.. أنت رب العالمين
وأنت ربي.
. إلى عدو يتجهمني أم إلى ضعيف ملكته أمري .. إن لم يكن بك علي غضب فلا أبالي..  أعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة أن ينزلبي غضبك أو يحل علي سخطك .. لك العتبى حتى ترضى .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك....
فأرسل له الله على وجه السرعة سيدنا جبريل وملك الجبال ..... استجابة فورية ليس لها مثيل.
إن العظيم الذي تهاتفه لن يغلق في وجهك الباب أبدا .. جرب وامتلك هاتفا سماويا لا يملكه أحد من البشر
هاتفه طول اليوم فلن تدفع الكثير، بل سيدفع هو لك، وسيضيف إلى رصيد حسناتك ، فهو كريم بحق ، يجيب من ناداه ويكرمه ويسبغ عليه من فضله ونعمائه.
(وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ)
اللهم أصلح لنا هواتفنا السماوية المعطلة منذ سنين..
آمين.. آمين يا رب العالمين. 

الجواب :
نعوذ بالله من الخذلان ..
لا يَجوز نشر مثل هذا الموضوع ، ولا تناقله بين الناس ، لما فيه من تجسيد الثواب ، وتصوير الأمور الغيبية بصورة المحسوس المشاهَد.
[ كاميرا رقمية – إرسال صور ونغمات .. مجرد رنات ونغمات وظهوراسم المتصل ... ]
بل وفيه الاستخفاف بِحقّ رب العالمين .. وتصوير الدعاء والمناجاة ، وكأن الشخص يتكلّم عن صاحبه الذي ينتظر اتّصاله به ..
وسبق أن سُئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن منشور فيه :
رحلةسعيدة .. وفيه :
الاسم :الإنسان ابن ادم محطةالمغادرة: الحياة الدنيا
الجنسية: من تراب محطة الوصول : الدار الآخرة
العنوان : كوكب الأرض .. إلى آخره .
فقال رحمه الله :
أرى أن هذه الطريقة مُحرّمة ؛ لأنه يجعل الحقائق العلمية الدينية كأنها أمور حسية ، ثم فيها نوع من السخرية في الواقع ، وأرى من رآها مع أحد فليُمزقها – جزاه الله خيراً – ويقول : إن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فوق رحلات الطائرة ، وفوق الاتصالات وما أشبهه . انتهى كلامه رحمه الله .
أقول : ومثل هذا الموضوع ما انتشر قبل فترة من الاتصال بالرّقم المجاني للملِك [ 222]
الرقم الأول ( 2 ) يعني الساعة ( 2 ) بعد منتصف الليل
الرقم الثاني ( 2)يعني ركعتين
الرقم الثالث ( 2 ) يعني دمعتين
ومعناهاركعتين الساعة ( 2 ) في آخر الليل مع دمعتين
اطلب ملك الملوك .. إلى آخره .
فكل هذا من العبث الذي لا يَليق إلصاقه بالكتاب والسنة ، ويَجب تَنْزِيه الكتاب والسنة عن العبث ، وأن لا تُصوّر الأمور الغيبية بِصُوَرٍ مُشاهَدة محسوسة .
والله تعالى أعلم .
المصدر: شبكة المشكاة الإسلامية*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء الحروف الأبجدية*


*السؤال:*
*في كثير من المنتديات أجد هذا الدعاء

دعاء بكل الحروف 
اللهم ارزقنا
بالألف ألفة
و بالباء بركة
و بالتاء توبة
و بالثاء ثواباُ
و بالجيم جمالاً
و بالحاء حكمة
و بالخاء خيراً
و بالدال دليلاً
و بالذال ذكاء
و بالراء رحمة
و بالزاي زكاة
و بالسين سعادة
و بالشين شفاء
و بالصاد صدقاً
و بالضاد ضياء
و بالطاء طاعة
و بالظاء ظفراً
و بالعين علماً
و بالغين غنى
و بالفاء فلاحاً
و بالقاف قناعة
و بالكاف كرامة
و باللام لطفاً
و بالميم موعظة
و بالنون نوراً
و بالهاء هداية
و بالواو ودّاً
و بالياء يقيناً
اللهم آمين

فهل يصلح مثل هذا الدعاء ؟! 
وهل هو اعتداء في الدعاء ؟ 
أتمنى التوضيح بارك الله فيك شيخنا 


الجواب :*

*وجزاك الله خيراً . 
وبارك الله فيك

هذا خِلاف هَدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وكان مِن هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدعاء البُعْد عن التكلّف .
كما أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يُحِبّ جوامع الدعاء ويَتْرُك ما سِوى ذلك .
قالَتْ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها : كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَسْتَحِبّ الْجَوَامِعَ مِنَ الدّعَاءِ ، وَيَدَعُ مَا سِوَى ذَلِك . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود .
لأن ما سوى ذلك يدخل في التكلف ، وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أُمِر أن يقول : ( وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ ) .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : الدعاء ليس كلّه جائزاً ، بل فيه عدوان محرم ، والمشروع لا عدوان فيه ، وأن العدوان يكون تارة في كثرة الألفاظ ، وتارة في المعاني . اه . 

كما أن الدّاعي إذا انصرف قلبه إلى صَفّ الحروف وسَجْع الكلمات انْصَرَف قلبه عن المقصد الأهم مِن الدعاء ، وهو سؤال الله تبارك وتعالى مِن فضله ، والتضرّع والافتقار إليه ، مع سؤال العبد حاجته .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة : وأما مَن دَعَا الله مُخْلِصاً له الدين بِدُعَاء جائز سَمِعَه الله وأجاب دعاءه ، سواء كان مُعْرَبا أو مَلْحُونا ، والكلام المذكور [من أن الله لا يَقبل دعاء مَلْحُونا] لا أصل له ، بل ينبغي للداعي إذا لم تكن عادته الأعراب أن لا يَتَكَلّف الإِعراب ، قال بعض السلف : إذا جاء الإعراب ذهب الخشوع . وهذا كما يُكره تَكَلّف السجع في الدعاء ، فإذا وقع بغير تَكَلّف فلا بأس به ، فإن أصل الدعاء من القلب ، واللسان تابع للقلب ، ومَن جَعَل هِمَّتَه في الدعاء تقويم لسانه أضْعَف تَوَجّه قلبه ، ولهذا يدعو المضطر بِقَلْبِه دعاء يُفْتَح عليه لا يَحْضُره قبل ذلك ، وهذا أمْرٌ يَجْده كل مؤمن في قلبه . اه . 

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم

* **

*الجواب:*
*سُئل فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين – رحمه الله – السؤال التالي :
هناك بعض الأدعية يتناقلها بعض الطلاب فيما بينهم على سبيل الطرفة والضحك بحيث يخصصوا لمدرس كل مادة دعاء خاصا ، فما حُكم هذا العمل ، ومن الأمثلة :
دعاء مدرس اللغة العربية :
اللهم اجعلني فاعلا للخير ومرفوعا عن الشر .
دعاء مدرس الرياضيات :
اللهم اجعلني مستقيما في حياتي ولا تجعل الدنيا حادة عليّ
دعاء مدرس الجيولوجيا :
اللهم أبعدني عن العوامل المؤثرة في النفس .... 
فأجاب بقوله :
دعاء الله تعالى عبادة يَتقرّب بها العبد إلى الله عز وجل لقوله تعالى ( وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم ... ) الآية .
ولا يحل لمسلم أن يتخذ دعاء الله تعالى هزءاً يتندر به ويتنطّع به ، فإن هذا خطر عظيم وخطأ جسيم .
( ثم ذكر – رحمه الله – المحاذير التي في تلك الدعوات فعدّ منها ) :
أنها لا تنم عن داعٍ يعتبر نفسه مفتقر إلى الله تعالى يدعوه دعوة خائف راجي . انتهى ما أردت نقله من كلام الشيخ – رحمه الله – .

وسُئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – :
- يقصد ما ورد في السؤال : عن رجل دعا دعاؤ ملحونا ، فقال له رجل : ما يقبل الله دعاء ملحونا .
فأجاب : 
من قال هذا القول فهو آثم مخالف للكتاب والسنة ولما كان عليه السلف ، وأما من دعا الله مخلصاً له الدين بدعاء جائز سمعه الله
وأجاب دعاءه سواء كان معربا أو ملحونا ، والكلام المذكور لا أصل له ، بل ينبغي للداعي إذا لم تكن عادته الأعراب أن لا يتكلف الإِعراب ، قال بعض السلف : إذا جاء الإعراب ذهب الخشوع ، وهذا كما يكره تكلف السجع في الدعاء ، فإذا وقع بغير تكلف فلا بأس به ، فإن أصل الدعاء من القلب ، واللسان تابع للقلب ، ومن جعل همّته في الدعاء تقويم لسانه أضعف تَوَجّه قلبه ، ولهذا يدعو المضطر بقلبه دعاء يفتح عليه لا يحضره قبل ذلك ، وهذا أمر يجده كل مؤمن في قلبه .
انتهى كلامه .
وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : لا يقبل الله دعاء من قلب غافل لاهٍ .
والإنسان إذا اتجه قلبه إلى الألفاظ انصرف عن المراد بالدعاء وهو المسألة المتضمنة التضرع والإخبات .

كتبه / عبد الرحمن السحيم .*
*
* *السؤال:** 

وفقكم الله للخير

قرأت هذا الدعاء في مشاركة إحدى الأخوات ولفت نظري 

اللهم ارزقنا بالألف أُلفةً، وبالباء بركةً، وبالتاء توبةً، وبالجيم جمالاً، وبالحاء حكمةً، وبالدال دليلاً، وبالذال ذكاءً، وبالراء رحمةً، وبالزاي زهداً، وبالسين سعادة، وبالشين شفاءً، وبالضاد ضياءً، وبالطاء طاعةً، وبالظاء ظفراً، وبالعين علماً، وبالغين غنىً، وبالفاء فلاحاً، وبالقاف قناعةً، وبالكاف كرامةً، وباللام لطفاً، وبالميم موعظةً، وبالنون نوراً، وبالهاء هدايةً، وبالواو وداً، وبالياء يقيناً.

هل يصح 

بارك الله فيكم


الجواب:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الدعاء لا يجوز وفيه اعتداء بالدعاء

وأشكرك على التنبيه وليتك تذكرين الرابط من أجل تنبيه الأخت

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الخطبة الخالية من حرف الألف* 
*السؤال:** 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشيخ الفاضل وفقك الله 

ماصحة هذا القول المنسوب لعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ...

يروى أنه جلس جماعة من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتذاكرون فتذاكروا الحروف الهجائية 
وأجمعوا على أن حرف الألف هو أكثر دخولا في الكلام فقام علي بن أبي طالب 
- عليه السلام- وارتجل هذه الخطبة الخالية من الألف 
وهي تتكون من 700 كلمة أو 2745 حرفا ما عدا ما ذكره فيها من القران .. 

============ 
الخطبة : 
حمدت وعظمت من عظمت منته , وسبغت نعمته , وسبقت غضبه رحمته , وتمت كلمته , ونفذت مشيئته , وبلغت قضيته . حمدته حمد مقر بتوحيده , ومؤمن من ربه مغفرة تنجيه , يوم يشغل عن فصيلته وبنيه . ونستعينه ونسترشده ونشهد به , ونؤمن به , ونتوكل عليه , ونشهد له تشهد مخلص موقن , وتفريد ممتن , ونوحده توحيد عبد مذعن , ليس له شريك في ملكه , ولم يكن له ولي في صنعه , جل عن وزير ومشير , وعون ومعين ونظير , علم فستر , ونظر فجبر , وملك فقهر , وعصي فغفر, وحكم فعدل , لم يزل ولم يزول , ليس كمثله شئ , وهو قبل كل شئ , وبعد كل شئ , رب متفرد بعزته , متمكن بقوته , متقدس بعلوه , متكبر بسموه , ليس يدركه بصر , وليس يحيطه نظر , قوي منيع , رؤوف رحيم , عجز عن وصفه من يصفه , وصل به من نعمته من يعرفه , قرب فبعد , وبعد فقرب , مجيب دعوة من يدعوه , ويرزقه ويحبوه , ذو لطف خفي , وبطش قوي , ورحمته موسعه , وعقوبته موجعة , رحمته جنة عريضة مونقة , وعقوبته جحيم ممدودة موثقة . وشهدت ببعث محمد عبده ورسوله , وصفيه ونبيه وحبيبه وخليله , صلة تحظيه , وتزلفه وتعليه , وتقربه وتدنيه , بعثه في خير عصر , وحين فترة كفر, رحمة لعبيده , ومنة لمزيده , ختم به نبوته , ووضح به حجته فوعظ ونصح , وبلغ وكدح , رؤوف بكل مؤمن رحيم , رضي ولي زكي عليه رحمة وتسليم , وبركة وتكريم , من رب رؤوف رحيم , قريب مجيب . موصيكم جميع من حضر , بوصية ربكم , ومذكركم بسنة نبيكم , فعليكم برهبة تسكن قلوبكم ,وخشية تذرف دموعكم وتنجيكم , قبل يوم تذهلكم وتبلدكم , يوم يفوز فيه من ثقل وزن حسنته , وخف وزن سيئته , وليكن سؤلكم سؤل ذلة وخضوع , وشكر وخشوع , وتوبة ونزوع , وندم ورجوع , وليغتنم كل مغتنم منكم صحته قبل سقمه , وشبيبته قبل هرمه فكبره ومرضه , وسعته وفرغته قبل شغله وثروته قبل فقره , وحضره قبل سفره , من قبل يكبر ويهرم ويمرض ويسقم ويمله طبيبه ويعرض عنه حبيبه , وينقطع عمره ويتغير عقله . قبل قولهم هو معلوم , وجسمه مكهول , وقبل وجوده في نزع شديد , وحضور كل قريب وبعيد , وقلب شخوص بصره , وطموح نظره , ورشح جبينه , وخطف عرينه , وسكون حنينه , وحديث نفسه , وحفر رمسه , وبكي عرسه , ويتم منه ولده , وتفرق عنه عدوه وصديقه , وقسم جمعه , وذهب بصره وسمعه , ولقي ومدد , ووجه وجرد , وعري وغسل , وجفف وسجى , وبسط له وهيئ , ونشر عليه كفنه , وشد منه ذقنه , وقبض وودع وسلم عليه , وحمل فوق سريره وصلي عليه , ونقل من دور مزخرفة وقصور مشيدة , وحجر متحدة , فجعل في طريح ملحود , ضيق موصود , بلبن منضود , مسعف بجلمود , وهيل عليه عفره , وحشي عليه مدره , وتخفق صدره , ونسي خبره , ورجع عنه وليه وصفيه ونديمه ونسيبه , وتبدل به قريبه وحبيبه , فهو حشو قبر , ورهين قفر , يسعى في جسمه دود قبره , ويسيل صديده على صدره ونحره , يسحق تربه لحمه , وينشف دمه ويرم عظمه , حتى يوم محشرة ونشره , فينشر من قبره وينفخ في صوره , ويدعى لحشره ونشوره , فتلم بعزه قبور , وتحصل سريرة صدور , وجئ بكل صديق , وشهيد ونطيق , وقعد للفصل قدير , بعبده خبير بصير , فكم من زفرة تعنيه , وحسرة تقصيه في موقف مهيل ومشهد جليل بين يدي ملك عظيم بكل صغيرة وكبيرة عليم , حينئذ يجمعه عرفه ومصيره , قلعة عبرته غير مرحومة , وصرخته غير مسموعة , وحجته غير مقبولة , تنشر صحيفته , وتبين جريرته , حين نطر في سور عمله , وشهدت عينه بنظره , ويده ببطشه , ورجله بخطوه , وفرجه بلمسه , وجلده بمسه , وشهد منكر ونكير , وكشف له من حيث يصير , وغلل ملكه يده , وسيق وسحب وحده , فورد جهنم بكرب وشده , فظل يعذب في جحيم , ويسقى شربة من حميم , يشوى وجهه , ويسلخ جلده , ويضربه زبينه بمقمعة من حديد , يعود جلده بعد نضجه وهو جلد جديد , يستغيث فيعرض عنه خزنة جهنم , ويستصرخ فلم يجده ندم ة, ولم ينفعه حينئذ ندمه . نعوذ برب قدير من شر كل مضير , ونطلب منه عفو من رضي عنه , ومغفرة من قبل منه , فهو ولي سؤلي , ومنجح طلبتي , فمن زحزح عن تعذيب ربه , جعل في جنة قربه , خلد في قصور مشيده , وملك حور عين وعده , وطيف عليه بكؤوس , وسكن في جنة فردوس , وتقلب في نعيم , وسقي من تسنيم , وشرب من عين سلسبيل قد مزج بزنجبيل , ختم بمسك , مستديم للملك , مستشعر بسرور , يشرب من خمور , في روض مغدق , ليس يبرق , فهذه منزلة من خشي ربه , وحذر ذنبه ونفسه , قوله قول فصل , وحكمه حكم عدل , قص قصص , ووعظ نص , بتنزيل من حكيم حميد , نزل به روح قدس متين , مبين من عند رب كريم , على نبي مهدي رحمة للمؤمنين , وسيد حلت عليه سفره ,مكرمون برره , وعذت برب عليم حكيم , قدير رحيم , من شر عدو ولعين رجيم , يتضرع متضرع كل منكم , ويبتهل مبتهلكم , ويستغفر رب كل مذنوب لي ولكم 

(تمت الخطبة ) 
والله أعلم . 

ثم قرأ بعدها قوله تعالى { تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوا في الأرض ولا فسادا والعاقبة للمتقين .


الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم

هذه الخطبة لا تثبت عن أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه
وهي مما يروج له الرافضة

والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لماذا نسجد مرتين؟؟*  *السؤال:** 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجوا من فضيلتكم ان توضح لي صحة هذا الموضوع الذي تتناقله المنتديات وجزاكم الله خير

سأل رجل الإمام علي عليه السلام: لماذا نسجد مرتين؟؟ و لماذا لا نسجد كما نركع مرة واحدة؟؟؟
قال علي عليه السلام : من لاواشح ان السجود فيه خضوع و خشوع اكثر من الركوع ، ففي السجود يشع الإنسان اعز اعضائه و اكرمها( افضل اعضاء الإنسان راسه لان فيه عقله، و افضل ما في الراس الجبهة ) على احقر شيء و هو التراب كرمز للعبودية لله، و تواضعاً و خضعواً له تعالى
سأل: لماذا نسجد مرتين مع كل ركعة ؟؟ و ما هي الصفة التي في التراب؟

فقرأ أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام الآية الشريفة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
منها خلقناكم و فيها نعيدكم و منها نخرجكم تارةً أخرى
صدق الله العلي العظيم
أول ما تسجد و ترفع راسك يعني - منها خلقناكم - و جسدنا كله أصله من التراب و كل وجودنا من التراب
و عندما تسجد ثانية تتذكر انك ستموت و تعود إلى التراب، و ترفع راسك فتتذكر انك ستبعث من التراب مرة أخرى


الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يصح عن أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه

ولعله من دسائس الرافضة 

فيجب التنبيه من عدم صحتها

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

**
 *لماذا نسجد مرتين؟*
*السؤال:** 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فضيلة الشيخ
ما مدى صحت هذه الرواية عن السجود مرتين؟!
جزاك الله خيرا

لماذا نسجد مرتين؟ 

سأل رجل الإمام علي عليه السلام :

لماذا نسجد مرتين؟

ولماذا لا نسجد مرة واحدة كما نركع مرة واحدة؟ 

قال عليه السلام : من الواضح أن السجود فيه خضوع

وخشوع أكثر من الركوع،ففي السجود يضع الإنسان 

أعز أعضائه وأكرمها (أفضل أعضاء الإنسان رأسه لان فيه 

عقله، وأفضل ما في الرأس الجبهة ) على أحقر شيء 

وهو التراب كرمز للعبودية لله، وتواضعاَ وخضوعاً له تعالى . 

سأل: لماذا نسجد مرتين مع كل ركعة ؟ 

وما هي الصفة التي في التراب ؟ 

فقرأ أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام الآية الشريفة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارةً أخرى )

صدق الله العلي العظيم 

أول ما تسجد وترفع راسك يعني (منها خلقناكم )

وجسدنا كله أصله من التراب وكل وجودنا من التراب .

وعندما تسجد ثانية تتذكر انك ستموت وتعود إلى

التراب، وترفع راسك فتتذكر انك ستبعث من التراب مرة أخرى .

نسألكم الدعاء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

تحياتي
* *الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

لا أظنه يصِحّ ، ولعله مِأخوذ مِن كُتُب الرافضة ، فإن صيغة الصلاة المكتوبة في آخره مِن صِيَغ الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الرافضة . 

ومع ما فيه مِن رَكاكة أسلوب ، إلا أنه لا يصِحّ الاستدلال بالآية ؛ لأن ذِكْر الأرض وَرَد فيها ثلاث مرّات (مِنْهَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ وَفِيهَا نُعِيدُكُمْ وَمِنْهَا نُخْرِجُكُمْ تَارَةً أُخْرَى) .
1 - منها خلقناكم
2 - وفيها نُعيدكم
3 - ومنها نُخرِجكم تارة أخرى 

فلو كان الأمر كذلك لَكان السجود ثلاثا . 

هذا مِن جهة ، ومِن جهة أخرى فإن ما في هذا القول مُنْتَقِض بِما في صلاة الكسوف ، ففي صلاة الكسوف رُكوعان وسُجودان في كل ركعة . 

وما في العبادات مِن حِكَم أكثره تَعبّدي ؛ وكثيرا ما يُعبِّر عنه العلماء بأنه غير معقول المعنى ، فصلاة الظهر والعصر والعشاء كلها أربع ركعات ، بينما المغرب ثلاث ركعات ، والفجر ركعتان .
فكل هذا مِن الْحِكَم التعبّديّة . 

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هذا الحديث صحيح ؟
السؤال: 

هل هذا الكلام ثبت عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم؟؟

دعاء السجود

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله

وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه

وإن كان بعيدا فقربه

وإن كان قريبا فيسره

وإن كان قليلا فكثره

وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه


الجواب:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لم يثبت هذا الكلام فيما أعلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
ولا عن أحد من أصحابه

كما أن في هذا الكلام سوء أدب مع الله تعالى فإن الله تعالى إذا كتب الرزق لعبده
فلن يحوج عبده إلى السؤال بتلك الكلمات 

والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

قول ( اللهم إني صائم ) هل بدعة أو ليست بدعة  السؤال:  هذا موضوع قرأته في أحد المنتديات ولم أصدقه ولكن أردت أن آخذ رأيكم فيه ..الموضوع ( لا تقل: اللهم إني صائم ) منذ سنين وهذه البدعة منتشرة بين الناس ،فكلما سبّه أحد أو شتمه قال: اللهم إني صائم، وهذا لا يجوز، بل الصحيح أن نقول : " إني صائم" مرتين.  لما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال "الصيام جنة فلا يرفث ولا يجهل وإن امرؤ قاتله أو شاتمه فليقل إني صائم مرتين.  والذي نفسي بيده لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله تعالى من ريح المسك يترك طعامه وشرابه وشهوته من أجلي الصيام لي وأنا أجزي به والحسنة بعشر أمثالها " البخاري برقم 1894 ، ومسلم 1151  يعني كلمة ( اللهم ) يمكن الناس نقلوها من غير قصد وانتشرت بينهم وهي الزائدة فقط ،فالصحيح أن نقول ( إني صائم ) فعلى قدر علم المرء لكنه قد يجهل أدق المسائل.  وهذا مصداق قوله تعالى ( وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا ) صدق الله العظيم، وغيرهم أوضح ذلك في قوله، وكلمة ( اللهم إني صائم ) هذا دعاء , والمقام ليس مقام دعاء ! إما كلمة ( إني صائم ) هذه من باب الإخبار وهي الأولى والأصح .   الجواب:زادك الله حرصا على طَواعِيَة الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .  أولاً: هذا غير صحيح، أي لا يصح وصف هذا القول بأنه بدعة، وإن كان الأولى أن يقول كَما في الحديث: إني صائم. ونحو ذلك. إلاَّ أنَّ قَول " اللهم " لا يأتي في الدُّعَاء فَحَسْب، بل يأتي في الدعاء وفي غيره، ومِن ذلك:  ما جاء في التنزيل : قوله تعالى (قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ) .  رَوَى ابن جرير بإسناده إلى محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير قوله : (قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ) أي : رَبّ العِبَاد الْمَلِك لا يَقْضِي فيهم غَيرك . اه .  وقال ابن كثير : أي : أنْتَ الْمُتَصَرِّف في خَلْقِك الفَعَّال لِمَا تُرِيد . اه . وقوله تعالى : (قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ أَنْتَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ عِبَادِكَ فِي مَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ) .  ومِن السُّنَّة : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الْمَدِينَة : اللهم إني أُحَرِّم مَا بَيْن لابَتَيْها كَتَحْرِيم إبْرَاهيم مَكّة . رواه البخاري  وتأتي " اللهم " في الشَّهَادَة ، كَقَوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اللهم إني أشهد أني عَلى دِين إبراهيم . رواه البخاري . وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوَدَاع يُشْهِد على البَلاغ : اللهم اشهد . رواه البخاري ومسلم .  قال النووي:معناه : أنَّ التبليغ واجِب عليّ ، وقد بَلَّغْتُ فاشْهَد لي بِهِ . اه .وقال العَيني : لَمَّا كَان التَّبْلِيغ فَرْضًا علَيه أشْهَد الله تَعالى أنه أدَّى مَا أوْجَبَه عَليه . اه .  وقَوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في إحياء حَدّ الرَّجْم : اللهم إني أوَّل مَن أحْيا أمْرَك إذْ أمَاتُوه . رواه مسلم .  ومِنه قول عُمر رضي الله عنه : اللهم إني أشهدك على أمراء الأمصار . رواه مسلم .ومِنه قول عليّ رضي الله عنه في إهلالِه بالحجّ : اللهم إني أُهِلّ بِمَا أُهِلّ بِه رَسُولُك . رواه مسلم .  وتأتي في البَرَاءة مِن شيء ، ومِنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اللهم إني أبْرأ إليك مِمَّا صَنَع خَالِد – مرتين – . رواه البخاري  ومِن هذا القَبِيل قول أنس بن النضّر رضي الله عنه يوم أُحُد :اللهم إني أعْتَذِر إليك مِمَّا صَنَع هَؤلاء - يَعْني أصحابه - وأبْرأ إليك مِمَّا صَنَع هَؤلاء - يعني المشركين - . رواه البخاري. وفي دُعاء الاستخارة : " اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك " رواه البخاري .  فالشَّاهِد أنه ليس كُلّ مَا وَرَد ( اللهم ) أُرِيد بِه الدُّعَاء ..فيصِحّ أن يَقول الصائم لِمَن سابَّه أو شاتَمَه : " اللهم إني صائم " ، مِن هذا الباب ..أي كأنه يُشهِد الله أنه صائم ..  ثانياً : قول الكاتب بعد الآية " صَدَق الله العَظِيم " هذا بِدْعَة ، وكان الأجْدَر بِمَن يُنبِّه على أمْر يَراه بِدْعَة أن لا يَقَع هُو في بِدْعَة أُخْرَى !مع أن ما نبَّه عليه ليس من قَبِيل البدَع كما تقدَم . وسبقت الفَتوى في قَول " صَدَق الله العَظِيم " والله تعالى أعلم .  ( المجيب فضيلة الشيخ/ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله، عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد، الرياض )  والله الموفق

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*انتشرت في المنتديات!* *
* *السؤال:فضيلة الشيخ : هل تصح هذه القصة التي انتشرت في المنتديات ، وهي أن شخصا أراد هدم القبة التي على القبر الشريف فصعق وترك هناك ، مرفق صورة الخبر ، أحسن الله إليك . Click this bar to view the full image.
* *
نقلا عن الزبيدي حفظه الله : بعد إنتهى أعداء نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم من هدم القبور الشريفة بالبقيع ، توجهوا ليهدموا قبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فصعد أحدهم إلى سطح القبة ليبدأ بهدمها ، غير أن الله تعالى صعق ذلك الصاعد إلى هناك من أول ضربة على القبة الشريفة ، حتى جعله يلتصق بالقبة ، فيموت ، فلم يستطع أحد إنزاله من فوق القبة أبدا ، فأتى هاتف من رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد أتقياء المدينة يخبره ، أن لن تستطيعوا إنزاله فكفونه فوق القبة ليكون عبرة لمن اعتبر*  ***********
* *الجواب:* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد :فإنّ هذه الأكذوبة في غاية السخافة ، ولا يخفى على عاقل ، أنها محض الخرافة ، والعجب أنّ مخترعها نسي أو تناسى أنه ، قد أتى بطامّة أكبر من الكذب ، عندما زعم أنّ شريعة نزلت بعد موت النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بجواز ترك الميت المسلم بغير دفن ولا صلاة ! بل يُترك جثمانه على قبةّ بناء ! وأنّ هذه الشريعة الناسخة لشريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في وجوب دفن الميت المسلم بعد الصلاة عليه ، جاءت بطريق الهاتف الذي لايُدرى صدقه من كذبه !
ومع ركاكة الحكاية الخرافية التي نسي مفتريها أنّ معدات الهدم العصرية ، تجاوزت كثيرا صعود شخص واحد ليضرب بمعول يدوي !! فإنّه وقع أيضا في التناقض القبيح ، إذْ جعل لهذا الذي زعم أنه أراد هدم القبة، أعظم كرامة إذ جعل قبره في مكان مرتفع ، يعظّمه هذه المفترى ، ولعله يجعله أشرف مكان ، بينما كان يقصد إلى أنّ الله تعالى عاقبه لأنّه أراد هدم القبة ، فتأمّل هذا التناقض الذي أوقعه فيه كذبه من حيث لايشعر!
وأمّا القبّة المبنيّة فوق القبر الشريف على ساكنه أتم الصلاة والتسليم بأبي هو وأمي فهي ليست من شريعته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا أمر بها ، ولم يرد في ذلك حديث صحيح ، ولا حتى غير صحيح ، ولم يتم بناؤُها على عهد الصحابة ، ولا كان القبر الشريف أصلا داخل حدود المسجد النبوي ،قال العلامة الحافظ محمد ابن عبد الهادي في " الصارم المنكي " 136

 (وإنما أدخلت الحجرة في المسجد في خلافة الوليد بن عبدالملك بعد موت عامة الصحابة الذين كانوا بالمدينة وكان آخرهم موتا جابر بن عبدالله وتوفي في خلافة عبدالملك فإنه توفي سنة ثمان وسبعين والوليد تولى سنة ست وثمانين وتوفي سنة ست وتسعين فكان بناء المسجد وإدخال الحجرة فيه فيما بين ذلك ).
وقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهى عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد ، وعن البناء عليها ،
فعن عائشة وابن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حضرته الوفاة جعل يلقي على وجهه طرف خميصة له فإذا اغتم كشفها عن وجهه وهو يقول : "لعنة الله على اليهود اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد . تقول عائشة يحذر مثل الذي صنعوا " متفق عليه

قال الحافظ ابن حجر : " وكأنّه صلى الله عليه وسلم علم أنه مرتحل من ذلك المرض فخاف أن يُعظّم قبره كما فعل من مضى فلعن اليهود والنصارى إشارة إلى ذم من يفعل فعلهم "
وعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : 
" إن من شرار الناس من تدركه الساعة وهم أحياء ومن يتخذ القبور مساجد " رواه ابن خزيمة في صحيحة وابن حبان وابن أبي شيبة وأحمد وغيرهم.
وعن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اللهملا تجعل قبري وثنا يعبد" رواه الإمام أحمد.
وعن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : ( نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يُجصص القبر ، وأن يُقعد عليه ، وأن يُبنى عليه) رواه مسلم
وعن أبي الهياج الاسدي قال : ( قال لي على بن أبي طالب : ألا أبعثك على ما بعثني عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا تدع تمثالا إلا طمسته ، ولا قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته ) رواه مسلم
فهذه الأحاديث تدلّ على أن شريعته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، جاءت داعية إلى اجتناب بناء القباب على القبور ، واتخاذ المساجد عليها ، لئلا يفُتتن بها ، فتتَّخذ أوثانا ، وتعبد من دون الله تعالى ، وهذا ماوقع للمفتونين بالقبور ، المعظِّمين لها بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير ،
ولهذا قال العلماء : علامة أهل السنة تعظيم المساجد ، وعلامة أهل البدعة تعظيم المشاهد.
ولهذا لم تظهر هذه القباب ، والأضرحة على القبور ، إلاّ في عصور متأخرة ، لم تعرف في عصر السلف الصالح .
والخلاصة أنّ هذه القصة كذب سخيف ، وأنّ من كان يحبّ النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حقّا ، فليتَّبع هديه ، مقتفيا سنّته ، معظمّا شريعته ، وليجتنب البدع والمحدثات التي كان يحذر صلى الله عليه وسلم منها ، ومن أعظمها بناء القباب على القبور ، وأما التوجّه إليها بالدعاء ، وسائر القربات ، و العبادات ، فهو الشرك الصراح ، والكفر البواح ، وإتخاذ مع الله الأنداد ، وإضلال العباد 
والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلّم تسليما كثيرا .* *الشيخ حامد العلي



* *

جواب الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم :* *
أولاً: إزالة ما بُني على القبور من سُنَّتِه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتَسوية ما ارتفع منها كذلك. فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بَعَث عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فقال له: لا تَدَع صورة إلاَّ طَمَسْتَها، ولا قَبْرا مُشْرِفًا إلاَّ سَوّيته. رواه مسلم.

ثانيا: القُبّة إنما بُنِيتْ في أزمنة مُتأخِّرة، فليس من فِعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا مِن فِعل أصحابه. وقد ذَكَر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أن حُجرته صلى الله عليه وسلم لَمَّا بُنِيَت وأُعيد بِناؤها في عهد التابعين تَركوا في سَقْف الْحُجْرَة كُوّة إلى السماء . 

قال: كان السَّقف بَارِزا إلى السماء، وبُني ذلك لَمَّا احْتَرق الْمَسْجِد والمنبر سنة بضع وخمسين وستمائة، وظَهرت النَّار بأرْض الحجاز التي أضاءت لها أعْناق الإبِل بِبُصْرَى، وجرتْ بعدها فتنة التتر ببغداد وغيرها، ثم عُمِّر المسجد والسَّقف كما كان، وأُحْدِث حَول الْحُجْرَة الحائط الخشبي ثم بعد ذلك بِسِنِين مُتَعَدِّدة بُنِيَت القُبَّة على السقف، وأنكرها من أن أنْكَرها. اه . 

فعلى هذا القُبّة لا قِيمة لها في ميزان الشَّرْع. ومثلها أيضا ما يُعرَف بِقُبَّة الصَّخْرَة في فلسطين، إنّما بُنِيَت في زمان عبد الملك بن مروان، كما ذَكَر ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله. وقد تعرّض قبر أشْرف الْخَلْق هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لِمحاولات نَبْش، ومَا سُمِع أنّ مَن حَاول نَبْش قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم تَعَرّض لِمثل ذلك. والقَبَر فيه جسَد اشْرَف الْخَلْق صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

ولعل ما يُروّج له في مثل هذا الْخَبَر – الذي لم نَسْمَع به إلاَّ الآن – يُراد به تَهويل شأن القُبّة! وهي ليست مِن دِين الله في شيء حتى تُعظِّم. وهذا شأن دراويش الصوفية قديما وحديثا! وقد ذَكَر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن بعض الصوفية نحو ذلك! 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: عُمَّار مَساجد الله لا يَخشون إلا الله، وعمار مساجد الْمَقَابِر يخشون غير الله! ويَرْجُون غير الله! حتى إن طائفة من أصحاب الكبائر الذين لا يَتَحَاشَون فيما يفعلونه من القبائح كان إذا رأى قُبَّة الميت أو الهلال الذي على رأس القُبَّة خَشِي مِن فعل الفواحش! ويقول أحدهم لصاحبه: ويحك هذا هلال القُبَّة! فَيَخْشَون الْمَدْفُون تَحْت الْهِلال ولا يَخْشَون الذي خَلَق السماوات والأرض وجَعل أهِلّة السماء مواقيت للناس والحج!. اه . 

والتَّشْرِيف إنما يَكون بِدليل، فأين هو الدليل على تشريف القُبَّة لتوصف بالقُبَّة الشريفة؟ وكذلك قُبور الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، لا يُقال عنها القُبور الشريفة. وإنما يُقال هذا عن قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم لِكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم أشرْف الْخَلْق . 

قال ابن القيم في بدائع الفوائد: فائدة: هل حجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل أم الكعبة ؟ قال ابن عقيل: سألني سائل: أيما أفضل حجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو الكعبة ؟ فقلت: إن أرَدْتَ مُجَرَّد الْحُجْرة فالكعبة أفضل، وإن أرَدْتَ وهو فِيها فَلا والله ولا العرش وحملته، ولا جَنة عَدن، ولا الأفلاك الدائرة؛ لأن بالحجرة جَسَدًا لو وُزِن بِالكَوْنين لَرَجَح. اه. 

ولذلك من الخطأ أن يُقال مثلا: الأزهر الشريف ! أو يُقال: الْحَرَم الإبراهيمي، أو الْحَرَم الجامعي، ونحو ذلك. لأن التشريف والْحُرُمات لا يَكون إلا بِدليل . 

ثالثا: لو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيا لم يَرضَ بِتِلك القُبَّة أن تَكون على قبْرِه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك لِعدّة اعتبارات: الأوّل: كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأمر بِهَدْم ما يُبنى على القبور ، ويأمُر بِتَسوية القُبور ، كما تقدّم .

الثاني : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أعْرض عن صَاحِب القُبَّة . روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود من حديث أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ فَرَأَى قُبَّةً مُشْرِفَةً ، فَقَالَ : مَا هَذِهِ ؟ قَالَ لَهُ أَصْحَابُهُ: هَذِهِ لِفُلانٍ - رَجُلٍ مِنْ الأَنْصَارِ - قَالَ فَسَكَتَ وَحَمَلَهَا فِي نَفْسِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ صَاحِبُهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّاسِ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ ، صَنَعَ ذَلِكَ مِرَارًا حَتَّى عَرَفَ الرَّجُلُ الْغَضَبَ فِيهِ وَالإِعْرَاضَ عَنْهُ ، فَشَكَا ذَلِكَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ فَقَالَ : وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لأُنْكِرُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . قَالُوا : خَرَجَ فَرَأَى قُبَّتَكَ . قَالَ : فَرَجَعَ الرَّجُلُ إِلَى قُبَّتِهِ فَهَدَمَهَا حَتَّى سَوَّاهَا بِالأَرْضِ ، فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ فَلَمْ يَرَهَا قَالَ : مَا فَعَلَتْ الْقُبَّةُ ؟ قَالُوا : شَكَا إِلَيْنَا صَاحِبُهَا إِعْرَاضَكَ عَنْهُ فَأَخْبَرْنَاهُ فَهَدَمَهَا ، فَقَالَ : أَمَا إِنَّ كُلَّ بِنَاءٍ وَبَالٌ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ إِلاَّ مَا لا إِلاَّ مَا لا . يَعْنِي مَا لا بُدَّ مِنْهُ. قال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : حديث محتمل للتحسين لِطُرُقِه وشواهده . 

الثالث: أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حَمَى جَناب التوحيد، وسدّ ذرائع الشِّرْك، وهَدْم القُبَّة مِن هذا الباب. 

رابعا: تعرَّضَتِ الكَعبة الشَّريفة للهجُوم مِن قِبَل القرامطة ( مِن فِرَق الرَّافضة ) ، فقد قَتَل أبو طاهر القرْمُطي الحجاج وروّعهم على مدى ثلاث سنوات، ثم كان آخِر أمرِه أن قَتَل الحجيج في المسجد الحرام ورَدَم بهم بئر زمزم . ثم لم يكتَفِ بذلك بل سَرَق ما في الكعبة وأقتلَع بَابها، ثم ضَرَب الحجر الأسود بِدبّوس ثم اقتلعه هو وأتباعه، وبقيَت الكعبة يَحُجّ إليها الناس أكثر من عشرين عاما، والحجر الأسود لدى القرامطة في الإحساء ثم في العِراق، ثم أُعيد إليها بعد أكثر من عشرين عاما! وهذا فِعْل من يدَعون الإسلام! وما أكثر أفعال الرافضة المشابِهة لهذا الفِعْل قديما وحديثا! ومن أرَاد العِبْرَة فليقرأ التاريخ.. اقرأ إن شئت في البداية والنهاية في أحداث سنة 317 ه وما بعدها. 

خامسا: أين هو الإسناد الصحيح، والْخَبَر الصَّادِق أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نَادَى أحدًا أو هَتَف بِه بعد مماته صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ ولو سَمِع الإنسان هاتِفًا فمِن أين له أن يُثبِت أن ذلك الْمُنَادي هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فإما أن يُثبت ذلك بِمَعْرِفَة صَوته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو يَكون مِمَّن كَذَب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. ولو قال : إنّ الصَّوت هو صُوت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لطُولِب بالدَّليل على إثبات ذلك ؟ ودون إثبات ذلك خَرْط القَتَاد، كما يُقال . 

وكثيرا ما يَدّعي دراويش الصوفية ويَزْعُمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحضر مجالسهم! بل يُوسِّعون له في الْمَجْلِس بِزعمهم! وهذه دروشة وتخريف! فلم يَكن هذا من هَدي أفضل الناس بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهم أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ، ولا كان في خَير القُرون ، ولا كان من الأتقياء. والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ملك الموت يزورك كل يوم
*

*درجة حديث "يا ملك الموت ارفقْ بصاحبي.."*  
 *السؤال:** 

سؤال عن موضوع : ملك الموت يزورك كل يوم . 

سعادة الشيخ : أرجو بيان ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث الوارد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي يشير بأن ملك الموت يقوم بزيارتنا كل يوم وأن الرسول قد كلم ملك الموت فيه، أخرج الطبراني في "الكبير" ، وأبو نعيم ، وابن منده ، كلاهما في الصحابة، من طريق جعفر بن محمد، عن أبيه، عن الحارث بن الخزرج عن أبيه قال : سمعتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ، ونظر إلى ملك الموت عند رأس رجل من الأنصار، فقال: ( يا ملك الموت ، ارفقْ بصاحبي فإنه مؤمن )، فقال ملك الموت طِب ْ نفساً، وقَرّ عيناً، واعلم أني بكل مؤمنٍ رفيق، واعلم يا محمد أني لأقبض روح ابن آدم، فإذا صرخ صارخٌ قمتُ في الدار ومعي روحه، فقلت: ما هذا الصارخ ؟ ! والله ما ظلمناه، ولا سبقنا أجله، ولا استعجلنا قدره، ومالنا في قبضه من ذنب . . فإن ترضوا لما صنع الله تُؤجروا، وإن تسخطوا تأثموا وتوزروا ، وإن لنا عندكم عودةٌ بعد عودة ، فالحَذَرَ والحَذَر ، وما من أهل بيتِ شَعْرٍ ولا مَدَر ، برٍّ ولا فاجر، سهلٍ ولا جبل ، إلا أنا أتصفحهم في كل يوم وليلة، حتى لَأَنا أَعْرَفُ بصغيرهم وكبيرهم منهم بأنفسهم . . والله لو أردتُ أن أقبض روح بعوضة ما قدرت على ذلك، حتى يكون الله هو يأذنُ بقبضها ) 

قال جعفر بن محمد: بلغني أنه إنما يتصفحهم عند مواقيت الصلاة، فإذا نظر عند الموت، فإن كان ممن يحافظ على الصلوات الخمس، دنا منه المَلَك، وطرد عنه الشيطان، ويُلَقّنه الملك لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله في ذلك الحال العظيم. وأخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في تفسيره، وأبو الشيخ في العظمة عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه مرفوعاً ، معضلاً . نرجو من سعادتكم يا شيخ بيان حكم هذا الحديث وشكراً لكم ؟ 

في أمان الله .**الجواب:* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فإن هذا الحديث رواه الطبراني ولكن في سنده مجهولين ، قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد: فيه عمر بن شمر الجعفي ، والحارث بن الخزرج ولم أجد من ترجمهما ، وقد ذكره ابن الجوزي في العلل المتناهية بسند آخر عن ابن عباس بعضه، وقال: هذا حديث لا يعرف إلا من هذه الطريقه وفيه مجاهيل . 

والله أعلم . 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فتاة أبكت خلق الله وأبكت الملائكة 

السؤال: 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخي الكريم 

قام أحد الأعضاء بطرح هذه القصة ... وبصراحة أرى أن القصة مبالغ فيه ...
فما هو رأيك بهذه القصة .. وهل من ممكن أن نسمع بكاء الملائكة كما ورد في القصة 

إليكم القصة 

هذه القصة حدثت لفتاه تدرس في إحدى الجامعات في دوله خليجيه
وكانت تدرس في إحدى التخصصات الدينية 
وكان لها صوت عذب كانت تقرأ القرآن كل ليلة وكانت قراءتها جميلة جدا ...
أمها كل ليلة عندما تذهب إلى غرفتها تقف عند الباب فتسمع قراءة ابنتها بذلك الصوت الجميل
وهكذا دامت الأيام 
وفي إحدى الأيام مرضت هذه البنت وذهب بها أهلها إلى المستشفى فمكثت فيه عدة أيام 
إلى أن وافها الأجل هناك في ذلك المستشفى 
فصعق الأهل بالخبر عندما علموا من إدارة المستشفى 
فكان وقع هذا الخبر ثقيل على أمها 
وإذ بيوم العزاء الأول يمر كالسنة على أمها التي تفطر قلبها بعد وفاة ابنتها 
وعندما ذهب المعزون . قامت الأم إلي غرفة ابنتها حوالي الساعة الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل فعندما قربت الأم من الباب فإذا بها تسمع صوت أشبه مايشبه بالبكاء الخفيف
والأصوات كانت كثيرة وصوتها خفيف . ففزعت الأم ولم تدخل الغرفة... 
وعند الصباح أخبرت الأهل بما سمعته قرب غرفة ابنتها الليلة الماضية وذهب الأهل
ودخلو الغرفة ولم يجدوا فيها شيئا 
وإذا اليوم الثاني وفي نفس الوقت ذهبت الأم إلى غرفة ابنتها وإذا به نفس الصوت ...
وأخبرت زوجها بما سمعته 
وقال لها عند الصباح نذهب ونتأكد من ذلك لعلك تتوهمين بتلك الأصوات
وفعلا عندما أتي الصباح ذهب وتأكدوا ولا يوجد شيء على الإطلاق 
وكانت الأم متأكدة مما سمعت وأخبرت إحدى صديقاتها بما سمعت وأشارت لها بأن تذهب إلى احد الشيوخ وتخبره بما يحدث وفعلا أصرت الأم وأخبرت احد الشيوخ عن هذه
القصة فتعجب الشيخ منما سمع وقال أريد أن أأتي إلى البيت في ذلك الوقت ...
وعندما أتى الشيخ اتجهوا به نحو الغرفة واخبروه بما كانت تفعله ابنتهم من قراءة للقران في كل ليلة وعندما اقتربوا من الغرفة وإذا بذلك الصوت نفسه
وسمعه الشيخ وإذا بالشيخ يبكي فقالوا له ما الذي يبكيك ؟؟
فقال الله اكبرهذا صوت بكاء الملائكة إن الملائكة في كل ليلة عندما كانت تقرأ القران البنت كانوا ينزلون ويستمعون إلى قراءتها فهم يفتقدون ذلك الصوت الذي كانوا يحضرون كل ليلة ويستمعون له ...
الله أكبر الله أكبر هنيئا لها ما حصلت عليه من درجة
رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته...
سبحان الله العظيم ... اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعاً ... صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الله يرحمها ما شاء الله تبارك الله حصلت على درجة عاليه من يستطيع إبكاء الملائكة ؟!
الجواب: 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ومن أين أتوا بهذه الخرافة ؟!

كيف عَرَف ذلك الشيخ – إن كان كذلك – بأن ذلك الصوت الذي سَمِعه هو صوت الملائكة ؟!
هل له عَهْد بأصوات الملائكة ؟!
لِمَ لا يُقال : إن ذلك كان من أصوات الجن ؟!

مما يدلّ على بُطلان القصة . 

فقد مات سيد ولد آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم فما سُمِع صوت بُكاء الملائكة . 
وقُتِل في يوم واحد عدد كبير من القُرَّاء ، فما سُمِع مثل ذلك .
ومات قُرّاء الأمة وحَفَظة القرآن ، فما سُمِع مثل ذلك .

صحيح أن الأرض تبكي من فقدته من الصالحين ، فيبكيه مُصلاّه ، ومكان عمَلِه الصالح ، إلاّ أنه لم يرد أن البكاء يكون بِصوت . 
روى ابن أبي حاتم عَنْ عَبَّادِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : سَأَلَ رَجُلٌ عَلِيًّا : هَلْ تَبْكِي السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ ؟ فَقَالَ : إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ عَبْدٍ إِلاَّ لَهُ مُصَلًّى فِي الأَرْضِ ، ومِصْعَدُ عَمَلِهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ ، وَإِنَّ آلَ فِرْعَونَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ عَمَلٌ صَالِحٌ فِي الأَرْضِ ، وَلا مِصْعَدٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ .

وروى ابن جرير عن سعيد بن جُبير، قال : أتى ابن عباس رجل ، فقال : يا أبا عباس ، أرأيت قول الله تبارك وتعالى : ( فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاءُ وَالأرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنْظَرِينَ ) ، فهل تبكي السماء والأرض على أحد؟ 
قال : نعم ، إنه ليس أحد من الخلائق إلاَّ له باب في السماء منه يَنْزِل رزقه ، وفيه يصعد عمله، فإذا مات المؤمن فأُغْلِق بابه من السماء الذي كان يصعد فيه عمله، ويَنْزِل منه رزقه، بكى عليه; وإذا فقده مُصَلاه من الأرض التي كان يُصلي فيها ، ويذكر الله فيها بَكت عليه ، وإن قوم فرعون لم يكن لهم في الأرض آثار صالحة ، ولم يكن يصعد إلى السماء منهم خير ، قال : فلم تَبْكِ عليهم السماء والأرض .

قال ابن كثير : وقوله سبحانه وتعالى : (فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ) أي : لم تكن لهم أعمال صالحة تَصعد في أبواب السماء فتبكي على فَقْدِهم ، ولا لهم في الأرض بِقاع عَبدوا الله تعالى فيها فَقَدتهم ؛ فلهذا اسْتَحَقُّوا أن لا يُنْظَروا ولا يُؤخَّرُوا لِكفرهم وإجرامهم وعُتوهم وعِنادهم . اه .

والله أعلم .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*


*قصه فتاه بكت عليها الملائكة

السؤال: 

السلام عليكم ولاحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إلى أي عضوه تقرأ هذه القصة وتعرف صحة أن الشيخ يستطيع سماع أصوات الملائكة؟

أرجوكم أفيدوني؟

افادكم الله

-----------------

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قصة أدمعت عيناي ...
هذه القصة حدثت لفتاة
تدرس في إحدى الجامعات في دوله خليجيه وكانت
تدرس في إحدى التخصصات الدينية .....
وكان لها صوت عذب كانت تقرأ القرآن كل ليلة
وكانت قرائتها جميلة جدا ...
أمها كل ليلة عندما تذهب إلى غرفتها تقف عند
الباب فتسمع قراءة ابنتها بذلك الصوت الجميل
وهكذا دامت الأيام
وفي إحدى الإيام مرضت هذه البنت وذهب بها
أهلها
إلى المستشفى فمكثت فيه عدة أيام .
إلى أن وافها الأجل هناك في ذلك المستشفى
فصعق الأهل بالخبر عندما علموا من إدارة
المستشفى فكان وقع هذا الخبر
ثقيل على أمها .
وإذ بيوم العزاء الأول يمر كالسنة على أمها الذي تفطر قلبها بعد
وفاة ابنتها .
وعندما ذهب المعزون . قامت الأم إلى غرفة ابنتها حوالي الساعة الواحدة 
بعد منتصف الليل فعندما قربت الأم من الباب فإذا بها تسمع صوت أشبة 
ما يشببه بالبكاء الخفيف والأصوات كانت كثيرة وصوتها خفيف .....
ففزعت الأم ولم تدخل الغرفة...
وعند الصباح أخبرت الأهل بما سمعته قرب غرفة ابنتها الليلة 
الماضية
وذهب الاهل ودخلو الغرفة ولم يجدوا فيها شيئا .
وإذا اليوم الثاني وفي نفس الوقت ذهبت الأم الى غرفت ابنتها واذا
به نفس الصوت...
وأخبرت زوجها بما سمعته .
وقال لها عند الصباح نذهب ونتاكد من ذلك لعلكي تتوهمين بتلك
الاصوات
وفعلا عندما اتى الصباح ذهب وتأكدو ولايوجد شيء على الإطلاق
وكانت الأم متأكدة مماسمعت
واخبرت احد صديقاتها بما سمعت
واشارت لها بان تذهب الى احد الشيوخ وتخبره بما يحدث وفعلا اصرت
الام واخبرت احد الشيوخ عن هذه القصة فتعجب الشيخ من ما سمع وقال اريد
ان أأتي إلى البيت في ذلك الوقت ...
وعندما أتى الشيخ
اتجهوا به نحو الغرفة واخبروه بما كانت تفعله ابنتهم من قراءة
للقران
في كل ليلة وعندما اقتربوا من الغرفة وإذا بذلك الصوت نفسه
وسمعه الشيخ وإذا بالشيخ يبكي فقالوا له
مالذي يبكيك ؟؟
فقال الله اكبر
هذا صوت بكاء الملائكة
إن الملائكة في كل ليلة عندما كانت تقرأ القران البنت كانوا 
ينزلون
ويستمعون الى قرائتها فهم يفقدون ذلك الصوت الذي كانوا يحضرون كل
ليلة ويستمعون له
الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

في رأيي أن هذه القصة قد لا تكون صحيحة وذلك لعدة أمور :

1- أن صوت الملائكة إذا صح أن الفتاة كانت تسمعه فإن هذه كرامة من الله تعالى لها على قراءتها للقرآن 
فالكرامة تكون خاصة بصاحب العمل وليست لغيره فلا يمكن لا للشيخ ولا لغيره أن يسمعه لأنها كما قلت خاصةً
بالفتاة .

2- أنه ليس هناك مصدر موثوق للقصة ، بل مجرد تناقلها أعطاها هذا التوثيق .

وهذا لا يمنع من حدوث الأمر فإن الله تعالى يكرم بعض عباده المؤمنين بكرامة من عنده سبحانه وتعالى
فربما يرى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو يسمع صوتاً أو يرى شيئاً ، وبعض الناس يريه الله عز وجل ليلة القدر كما ذكره ابن تيمية وغيره من أهل العلم .
لكن هذه كلها كرامات لا ينبغي البوح بها لأحد من الناس .

فالذي يبدو لي أن حصول القصة يحتاج إلى توثق .

والله أعلم

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء الحفظ من المصائب*
*هل هذا الحديث صحيح 
*
*السؤال:** 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عن طلق بن حبيب . قال جاء رجل إلى أبي الدرداء ( عويمر بن زيد بن قيس الأنصاري ) ( الخزرجي الزاهد 

والحكيم، الصحابي الجليل،مات سنة32للهجرة) .. فقال: يا أبا الدرداء ! قد احترق بيتك . فقال : مااحترق. لم يكن 

الله ليفعل ذلك لكلمات سمعتهن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، من قالها أول النهار لم تصبه مصيبة 

حتى يمسي . ومن قالها آخر النهار لم تصبه مصيبة حتى يصبح: 

{{ اللهم أنت ربي ، لا آله إلا أنت . عليك توكلت وأنت رب العرش العظيم . ما شاء الله كان، وما لم يشأ لم يكن ، 

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم، أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير ، وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علماَ ، اللهم 

أني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها ، إن ربي على صراط مستقيم}}

رأيت هذا الحديث في احد المنتديات فهل حديث صحيح 

جزاك الله خيرا 
**الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الأثر ضعيف ولا يثبت وقد ضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .

والله أعلم

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء طلب الحوائج*
*من تعبد بسجدة لم تثبت في الشرع فقد أحدث في الدين*  *
* *السؤال: 

 أود الاستفسار هل يوجد دعاء يسمى دعاء الحوائج، وهل يجوز الدعاء به، فقد وصلني بالبريد وأود التحقق منه، وجزاكم الله خيراً.

دعاء طلب الحوائج: اللَّهُمَّ يَا مُنْتَهَى مَطْلَبِ الْحَاجَاتِ وَ يَا مَنْ عِنْدَهُ نَيْلُ الطَّلِبَاتِ وَ يَا مَنْ لا يَبِيعُ نِعَمَهُ بِالأثْمَانِ وَ يَا مَنْ لا يُكَدِّرُ عَطَايَاهُ بِالِامْتِنَانِ وَ يَا مَنْ يُسْتَغْنَى بِهِ ولا يُسْتَغْنَى عَنْهُ وَ يَا مَنْ يُرْغَبُ إِلَيْهِ وَ لا يُرْغَبُ عَنْهُ وَ يَا مَنْ لا تُفْنِي خَزَائِنَهُ الْمَسَائِلُ وَ يَا مَنْ لا تُبَدِّلُ حِكْمَتَهُ الْوَسَائِلُ وَ يَا مَنْ لا تَنْقَطِعُ عَنْهُ حَوَائِجُ الْمُحْتَاجِينَ وَ يَا مَنْ لا يُعَنِّيهِ دُعَاءُ الدَّاعِينَ، تَمَدَّحْتَ بِالْغَنَاءِ عَنْ خَلْقِكَ وَ أَنْتَ أَهْلُ الْغِنَى عَنْهُمْ وَ نَسَبْتَهُمْ إِلَى الْفَقْرِ وَهُمْ أَهْلُ الْفَقْرِ إِلَيْكَ. فَمَنْ حَاوَلَ سَدَّ خَلَّتِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، وَرَامَ صَرْفَ الْفَقْرِ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ بِكَ فَقَدْ طَلَبَ حَاجَتَهُ فِي مَظَانِّهَا، وَأَتَى طَلِبَتَهُ مِنْ وَجْهِهَا. وَمَنْ تَوَجَّهَ بِحَاجَتِهِ إِلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ أَوْ جَعَلَهُ سَبَبَ نُجْحِهَا دُونَكَ فَقَدْ تَعَرَّضَ لِلْحِرْمَانِ، وَاسْتَحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ فوْتَ الاحْسَانِ، اللَّهُمَّ وَلِي إِلَيْكَ حَاجَةٌ قَدْ قَصَّرَ عَنْهَا جُهْدِي، وتَقَطَّعَتْ دُونَهَا حِيَلِي، وَسَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي رَفْعَهَا إِلَى مَنْ يَرْفَعُ حَوَائِجَهُ إِلَيْكَ، وَلا يَسْتَغْنِي فِي طَلِبَاتِهِ عَنْكَ، وَهِيَ زَلَّةٌ مِنْ زَلَلِ الْخَاطِئِينَ، وَعَثْرَةٌ مِنْ عَثَرَاتِ الْمُذْنِبِينَ، ثُمَّ انْتَبَهْتُ بِتَذْكِيرِكَ لِي مِنْ غَفْلَتِي، وَنَهَضْتُ بِتَوْفِيقِكَ مِنْ زَلَّتِي، وَرَجَعْتُ وَ نَكَصْتُ بِتَسْدِيدِكَ عَنْ عَثْرَتِي. وَقُلْتُ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي كَيْفَ يَسْأَلُ مُحْتَاجٌ مُحْتَاجاً وَأَنَّى يَرْغَبُ مُعْدِمٌ إِلَى مُعْدِمٍ فَقَصَدْتُكَ، يَا إِلَهِي، بِالرَّغْبَةِ، وَأَوْفَدْتُ عَلَيْكَ رَجَائِي بِالثِّقَةِ بِكَ. وَعَلِمْتُ أَنَّ كَثِيرَ مَا أَسْأَلُكَ يَسِيرٌ فِي وُجْدِكَ، وَأَنَّ خَطِيرَ مَا أَسْتَوْهِبُكَ حَقِيرٌ فِي وُسْعِكَ، وَأَنَّ كَرَمَكَ لا يَضِيقُ عَنْ سُؤَالِ أَحَدٍ، وَأَنَّ يَدَكَ بِالْعَطَايَا أَعْلَى مِنْ كُلِّ يَدٍ، اللَّهُمَّ فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَاحْمِلْنِي بِكَرَمِكَ عَلَى التَّفَضُّلِ، وَلا تَحْمِلْنِي بِعَدْلِكَ عَلَى الِاسْتِحْقَاقِ، فَمَا أَنَا بِأَوَّلِ رَاغِبٍ رَغِبَ إِلَيْكَ فَأَعْطَيْتَهُ وَهُوَ يَسْتَحِقُّ الْمَنْعَ، وَلا بِأَوَّلِ سَائِلٍ سَأَلَكَ فَأَفْضَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يَسْتَوْجِبُ الْحِرْمَانَ، اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَكُنْ لِدُعَائِي مُجِيباً، وَمِنْ نِدَائِي قَرِيباً، وَلِتَضَرُّعِي رَاحِماً، وَلِصَوْتِي سَامِعاً. وَلا تَقْطَعْ رَجَائِي عَنْكَ، وَلا تَبُتَّ سَبَبِي مِنْكَ، وَلا تُوَجِّهْنِي فِي حَاجَتِي هَذِهِ وَغَيْرِهَا إِلَى سِوَاكَ ، وَتَوَلَّنِي بِنُجْحِ طَلِبَتِي وَقَضَاءِ حَاجَتِي وَنَيْلِ سُؤْلِي قَبْلَ زَوَالِي عَنْ مَوْقِفِي هَذَا بِتَيْسِيرِكَ لِيَ الْعَسِيرَ وَ حُسْنِ تَقْدِيرِكَ لِي فِي جَمِيعِ الْأُمُورِ وَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، صَلاةً دَائِمَةً نَامِيَةً لا انْقِطَاعَ لِأَبَدِهَا وَلا مُنْتَهَى لِأَمَدِهَا، وَاجْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عَوْناً لِي وَسَبَباً لِنَجَاحِ طَلِبَتِي، إِنَّكَ وَاسِعٌ كَرِيمٌ. وَمِنْ حَاجَتِي يَا رَبِّ كَذَا وَكَذَا [و تَذْكُرُ حَاجَتَكَ ثُمَّ تَسْجُدُ وَتَقُولُ فِي سُجُودِكَ‏] فَضْلُكَ آنَسَنِي، وَإِحْسَانُكَ دَلَّنِي، فَأَسْأَلُكَ بِكَ وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، صَلَوَاتُكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، أَن لا تَرُدَّنِي خَائِباً؟
الجواب:

 الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

 فإن هذا الدعاء يعزى في بعض المواقع الإلكترونية لعلي ولم نر له سندا ولم نجده معزوا لكتاب من كتب أهل السنة؛ إلا أنه أجاز العلماء الدعاء بأي لفظ، قال خليل في مختصره: ودعا بما أحب وإن لدنيا. وراجع في موضوع التوسل بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الفتوى رقم: 11669، والفتوى رقم: 17593.

 واعلم أن السجود المفرد لا يعرف في الشرع إلا في سجدتي التلاوة والشكر، ولذا فإن من تعبد بسجدة أخرى لم تثبت في الشرع فقد أحدث في الدين ولن يقبل ذلك منه؛ لما في حديث الصحيحين: من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد. وفي رواية لمسلم: من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد.

 والله أعلم. 

 المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه 

*   *
* *

ما صحة دعاء طلب الحوائج  

السؤال:

 شيخنا الفاضل

 اود الاستفسار هل يوجد دعاء يسمى دعاء طلب الحوائج ؟؟ وهل يجوز الدعاء به ؟؟ حيث قراته فى احد المنتديات 

 وهو كالتالى : دعاء طلب الحوائج 

 اللَّهُمَّ يَا مُنْتَهَى مَطْلَبِ الْحَاجَاتِ وَ يَا مَنْ عِنْدَهُ نَيْلُ الطَّلِبَاتِ وَ يَا مَنْ لا يَبِيعُ نِعَمَهُ بِالأثْمَانِ وَ يَا مَنْ لا يُكَدِّرُ عَطَايَاهُ بِالِامْتِنَانِ وَ يَا مَنْ يُسْتَغْنَى بِهِ وَ لا يُسْتَغْنَى عَنْهُ وَ يَا مَنْ يُرْغَبُ إِلَيْهِ وَ لا يُرْغَبُ عَنْهُ وَ يَا مَنْ لا تُفْنِي خَزَائِنَهُ الْمَسَائِلُ وَ يَا مَنْ لا تُبَدِّلُ حِكْمَتَهُ الْوَسَائِلُ وَ يَا مَنْ لا تَنْقَطِعُ عَنْهُ حَوَائِجُ الْمُحْتَاجِينَ وَ يَا مَنْ لا يُعَنِّيهِ دُعَاءُ الدَّاعِينَ. 

 تَمَدَّحْتَ بِالْغَنَاءِ عَنْ خَلْقِكَ وَ أَنْتَ أَهْلُ الْغِنَى عَنْهُمْ وَ نَسَبْتَهُمْ إِلَى الْفَقْرِ وَ هُمْ أَهْلُ الْفَقْرِ إِلَيْكَ. فَمَنْ حَاوَلَ سَدَّ خَلَّتِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، وَ رَامَ صَرْفَ الْفَقْرِ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ بِكَ فَقَدْ طَلَبَ حَاجَتَهُ فِي مَظَانِّهَا، وَ أَتَى طَلِبَتَهُ مِنْ وَجْهِهَا. وَ مَنْ تَوَجَّهَ بِحَاجَتِهِ إِلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ أَوْ جَعَلَهُ سَبَبَ نُجْحِهَا دُونَكَ فَقَدْ تَعَرَّضَ لِلْحِرْمَانِ، وَ اسْتَحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ فَوْتَالاحْسَانِ. 

 اللَّهُمَّ وَ لِي إِلَيْكَ حَاجَةٌ قَدْ قَصَّرَ عَنْهَا جُهْدِي، وَ تَقَطَّعَتْ دُونَهَا حِيَلِي، وَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي رَفْعَهَا إِلَى مَنْ يَرْفَعُ حَوَائِجَهُ إِلَيْكَ، وَ لا يَسْتَغْنِي فِي طَلِبَاتِهِ عَنْكَ، وَ هِيَ زَلَّةٌ مِنْ زَلَلِ الْخَاطِئِينَ، وَ عَثْرَةٌ مِنْ عَثَرَاتِ الْمُذْنِبِينَ. ثُمَّ انْتَبَهْتُ بِتَذْكِيرِكَ لِي مِنْ غَفْلَتِي، وَ نَهَضْتُ بِتَوْفِيقِكَ مِنْ زَلَّتِي، وَ رَجَعْتُ وَ نَكَصْتُ بِتَسْدِيدِكَ عَنْ عَثْرَتِي. وَ قُلْتُ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي كَيْفَ يَسْأَلُ مُحْتَاجٌ مُحْتَاجاً وَ أَنَّى يَرْغَبُ مُعْدِمٌ إِلَى مُعْدِمٍ فَقَصَدْتُكَ، يَا إِلَهِي، بِالرَّغْبَةِ، وَ أَوْفَدْتُ عَلَيْكَ رَجَائِي بِالثِّقَةِ بِكَ. وَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ كَثِيرَ مَا أَسْأَلُكَ يَسِيرٌ فِي وُجْدِكَ، وَ أَنَّ خَطِيرَ مَا أَسْتَوْهِبُكَ حَقِيرٌ فِي وُسْعِكَ، وَ أَنَّ كَرَمَكَ لا يَضِيقُ عَنْ سُؤَالِ أَحَدٍ، وَ أَنَّ يَدَكَ بِالْعَطَايَا أَعْلَى مِنْ كُلِّ يَدٍ. 

 اللَّهُمَّ فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، وَ احْمِلْنِي بِكَرَمِكَ عَلَى التَّفَضُّلِ، وَ لا تَحْمِلْنِي بِعَدْلِكَ عَلَى الِاسْتِحْقَاقِ، فَمَا أَنَا بِأَوَّلِ رَاغِبٍ رَغِبَ إِلَيْكَ فَأَعْطَيْتَهُ وَ هُوَ يَسْتَحِقُّ الْمَنْعَ، وَ لا بِأَوَّلِ سَائِلٍ سَأَلَكَ فَأَفْضَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ وَ هُوَ يَسْتَوْجِبُ الْحِرْمَانَ. 

 اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، وَ كُنْ لِدُعَائِي مُجِيباً، وَ مِنْ نِدَائِي قَرِيباً، وَ لِتَضَرُّعِي رَاحِماً، وَ لِصَوْتِي سَامِعاً. وَ لا تَقْطَعْ رَجَائِي عَنْكَ، وَ لا تَبُتَّ سَبَبِي مِنْكَ، وَ لا تُوَجِّهْنِي فِي حَاجَتِي هَذِهِ وَ غَيْرِهَا إِلَى سِوَاكَ ، وَ تَوَلَّنِي بِنُجْحِ طَلِبَتِي وَ قَضَاءِ حَاجَتِي وَ نَيْلِ سُؤْلِي قَبْلَ زَوَالِي عَنْ مَوْقِفِي هَذَا بِتَيْسِيرِكَ لِيَ الْعَسِيرَ وَ حُسْنِ تَقْدِيرِكَ لِي فِي جَمِيعِ الْأُمُورِ 

 وَ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، صَلاةً دَائِمَةً نَامِيَةً لا انْقِطَاعَ لِأَبَدِهَا وَ لا مُنْتَهَى لِأَمَدِهَا، وَ اجْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عَوْناً لِي وَ سَبَباً لِنَجَاحِ طَلِبَتِي، إِنَّكَ وَاسِعٌ كَرِيمٌ. وَ مِنْ حَاجَتِي يَا رَبِّ كَذَا وَ كَذَا [وَ تَذْكُرُ حَاجَتَكَ ثُمَّ تَسْجُدُ وَ تَقُولُ فِي سُجُودِكَ‏] فَضْلُكَ آنَسَنِي، وَ إِحْسَانُكَ دَلَّنِي، فَأَسْأَلُكَ بِكَ وَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، صَلَوَاتُكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، أَن لا تَرُدَّنِي خَائِباً.


الجواب:
  هذا من أدعية الرافضة !

 والرافضة هم الذين يقولون : اللهم صل على محمد وآله، ويقتصرون على هذا اللفظ، وفي هذا الدعاء ( فَأَسْأَلُكَ بِكَ وَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ، صَلَوَاتُكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، أَن لا تَرُدَّنِي خَائِباً )

 وهذا إن قُصِد به المساواة فهو شِرك أكبر، وإن لم تُقصد به المساوة فهو شرك أصغر، ولا يجوز سؤال الخالق بالمخلوق، ولا السؤال بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا السؤال بآل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 وقد غضب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على من قال له : ما شاء الله وشئت . فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أجعلتني لله عدلا ؟! بل ما شاء الله وحده . رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره .

 وفي رواية : أجعلتني لله ندا ؟! فلا يجوز الدعاء بهذا الدعاء، ولا يجوز نشر هذا الدعاء ولا ترويجه، والله أعلم .

 المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد *

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يجوز نشر هذا الموضوع؟ 
السؤال :

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل

ما رأيكم في هذا الموضوع وهل يجوز نشره؟


ما هو الشئ الذي لا يعلمه الله ؟ 

مر ثلاثه من الدعاه الى دين الله الإسلام بقوم كانوا يعبدون النار والعياذ بالله فدعوا القوم إلى عباده الله الواحد وترك عباده النار ولكن القوم لم يستجيبوا لهم.

وأتت جنود الملك وأخذت الدعاه وذهبوا بهم إلى الملك واستنكر الملك كلامهم ودعا الكاهن ليجادل الدعاه ويثبت إنهم على حق فى عبادة النار فقال الكاهن للدعاه :
سوف اسئلكم عده اسئله يجب ان تجيبوا عليها فقال له الدعاه :
واذا اجبناك على الاسئله هل تشهدوا لديننا
فقال الكاهن : نعم انزعج الملك وقال: كيف ايها الكاهن 
فقال الكاهن : اطمئن يامولاى لن يستطيعوا الاجابه على الاسئله.
فقال: 

السؤال الاول ماهو الشىء الذى لا يعلمه الله؟

وما هو الشىء الذى يطلبه الله من العباد؟

وما هو الشىء الذى لا يوجد فى خزائن الله؟

وما هو الشى الذى عند البشر وليس عند الله؟

وما هو الشىء الذى حرمه الله على نفسه؟
احتار الدعاه وظلوا يفكرون ولكن صاح أحدهم انا أجيبك عن أسئلتك.........

فقال:
الشىء الذى لا يعلمه الله الشريك فى الملك 
(وجعلوا لله شركآء قل سموهم أم تنبئونه بما لا يعلم فى الارض) جزء من الآيه 33 الرعد 

فسبحانه لا يعلم له شريك فى الملك فهو الله الاحد 

اما الشىء الذى يطلبه الله من العباد فهو القرض
( إن تقرضوا الله قرضاً حسناً يضاعفه لكم ويغفر لكم والله شكور حليم)17 

اما الشىء الذى لا يوجد فى خزائن الله فهو الفقر فسبحانه خزائنه مملؤه ينفق كيف يشاء

اما الشىء الذى عند البشر وليس عند الله فهو الزوجه والولد

اما الشىء الذى حرمه الله على نفسه فهو الظلم 

فبكى الكاهن وقال : نعم والله انه الدين الحق كيف السبيل إلى دينكم نهره الملك ولكن لم يستجيب له فقال الداعى: قول لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله فقال الكاهن: لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

وردد الجميع بصوت واحد لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

من هنا يجب ان يكون الداعي الي الله علي علم ودراية بأمور دينه بدرجة كافية حتي لا يضعه أعداء الله موضعا يعجز فيه عن الدفاع عن دينه والتعريف به ...فيؤخر ولا يقدم .الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

رغم صحة هذه الأشياء إلا أن المقال فيه سوء أدب مع الله تعالى
لاشتماله على عبارات تعارض الألفاظ التي في القرآن ومثال ذلك :
الشيء الذي لا يعلمه الله فالمراد به هنا صحيح لكن ذات اللفظ فيه إساءة مع الله تعالى ، والله يقول :
{إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ }الحجرات18 .
فأثبت لنفسه علم كل شيء سبحانه وتعالى .

فالذي ينبغي عدم نشر هذا الموضوع 

والله أعلم
الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سر كون السجود مرتين وعلى الأرض
*
*السؤال:* 
*في أحد المنتديات قرأت هذين الموضوعين وأردت التأكد من صحتهما، الموضوع الأول سأل رجل الإمام عليا (رضي الله عنه): لماذا نسجد مرتين، ولماذا لا نسجد مرة واحدة كما نركع مرة واحدة، قال رضي الله عنه: من الواضح أن السجود فيه خضوع وخشوع أكثر من الركوع، ففي السجود يضع الإنسان أعز أعضائه وأكرمها (أفضل أعضاء الإنسان رأسه لأن فيه عقله، وأفضل ما في الرأس الجبهة) على أحقر شيء وهو التراب كرمز للعبودية لله، وتواضعاَ وخضوعاً له تعالى، سأل: لماذا نسجد مرتين مع كل ركعة، وما هي الصفة التي في التراب؟ فقرأ أمير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه الآية الكريمة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارةً أخرى) صدق الله العظيم، أول ما تسجد وترفع رأسك يعني (منها خلقناكم) وجسدنا كله أصله من التراب وكل وجودنا من التراب، وعندما تسجد ثانية تتذكر أنك ستموت وتعود إلى التراب وترفع رأسك فتتذكر انك ستبعث من التراب مرة أخرى.* 
*الموضوع الثاني الدرجة الأولى: (مصل مقرب): صلاته كاملة كما قال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي. الدرجه الثانية: (مصل مفلح): قال تعالى: "قد أفلح المؤمنون الذين هم في صلاتهم خاشعون" وهو خشوع القلب وخضوع الجوارح، الدرجه الثالثة: (مصل مأجور): يجاهد الشيطان في صلاته وهذا المجاهدة توصله إلى درجه المفلح، قال تعالى: "والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهديهم سبلنا"، الدرجة الرابعة: (مصل محروم): (رب مصل ليس له من صلاته إلا التعب)، هو الذي جسده في المسجد وقلبه خارج المسجد، لأن الصلاة بلا خشوع كجسد بلا روح، الدرجة الخامسة: (مصل معاقب): قال تعالى: "فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون" وهو الذي يسهو عن صلاته فلا يؤديها في وقتها وربما فاتته الصلاة، وإن كان الموضوع الثاني صحيحا فما الفرق بين الدرجة الأولى والثانية؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعل مثواكم الجنان إن شاء الله.
*

*الجواب:* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:*
*فما نسبتيه إلى علي رضي الله عنه لم نقف عليه في أي مرجع من المراجع المتوفرة لدينا، لكن ننبه إلى أن الحكمة من تكرار السجود في الركعة الواحدة دون غيره ترجع إلى أن السجود أبلغ في التواضع من غيره، قال البهوتي في كشاف القناع: وإنما شرع تكرار السجود في كل ركعة دون غيره لأن السجود أبلغ ما يكون في التواضع لأن المصلي لما ترقى في الخدمة بأن قام ثم ركع ثم سجد فقد أتى بغاية الخدمة، ثم أذن له في الجلوس في خدمة المعبود فسجد ثانياً شكراً على اختصاصه إياه بالخدمة وعلى استخلاصه من غواية الشيطان إلى عبادة الرحمن. انتهى.* 
*وكون السجود على التراب فيه مزيد للتواضع والعبودية لله تعالى، قال النووي في شرحه لصحيح مسلم: ولأن السجود غاية التواضع والعبودية لله تعالى، وفيه تمكين أعز أعضاء الإنسان وأعلاها وهو وجهه من التراب الذي يداس ويمتهن. انتهى.* 
*وقال البهوتي في شرح منتهى الإرادات: والسجود غاية التواضع لما فيه من وضع الجبهة وهي أشرف الأعضاء على مواطئ الأقدام، ولهذا كان أفضل من الركوع. انتهى.* 
*والتقسيم الذي ذكرتيه للمصلين لم نقف على من ذكره حسب علمنا، فلا شك أن من أتى بالصلاة كاملة على طريقة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو قريب من رحمة الله تعالى، والحديث الذي ذكرت رواه البخاري وغيره من حديث مالك بن الحويرث حيث أوصاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وقومه عند سفرهم قائلاً: ارجعوا إلى أهليكم فأقيموا فيهم وعلموهم ومروهم وذكر أشياء أحفظها أولاً احفظها وصلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي.* 
*ومن اتصف بالخشوع في صلاته فهو من المفلحين الفائزين عند الله تعالى، لقول الله تعالى: قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ* الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ {المؤمنون:1-2}، ومن يجاهد نفسه ليفوز بالخشوع في صلاته فهو مأجور على ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى، فقد قال القرطبي في تفسيره لقول الله تعالى: وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُمْ سُبُلَنَا: وقال ابن عطية: فهي قبل الجهاد العرفي وإنما هو جهاد عام في دين الله وطلب مرضاته. انتهى.* 
*ومن أدى صلاته دون خشوع فقد سقط عنه وجوبها لأنه ليس شرطا في صحة الصلاة عند جمهور أهل العلم، كما سبق في الفتوى رقم:* *53232**.*
*وبالتالي فمن ليس في صلاته خشوع لا يوصف بأنه ليس له من صلاته إلا التعب، ومن يؤخر الصلاة عن وقتها لغير عذر شرعي فهو عاص لله تعالى ومعاقب على فعله هذا لما ثبت من الوعيد الشديد في حق من يضيع الصلاة أو يتهاون بها، قال الله تعالى: فَخَلَفَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ أَضَاعُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَاتَّبَعُوا الشَّهَوَاتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيًّا {مريم:59}، وقال تعالى: فَوَيْلٌ لِّلْمُصَلِّينَ* الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَن صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ {الماعون:4-5}، وللفائدة راجعي الفتوى رقم:* *25784**.*
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*


**

*جواب الشيخ محمد العويد:* 

*هذا الأثر لا يثبت عن علي رضي الله عنه

ويتناقله الرافضة في منتدياتهم ويقلدهم جهلة السنة 

فوجب التنبيه على عدم ثبوته

وفقكم الله ونفع بكم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء الغريق هل ورد في السنة الصحيحة*
*السؤال:* 
*جزيتم خيراً:* 
*فقد كنت أتصفح أحد المنتديات الإسلامية ووجدت أخاً يسأل عند دعاء الغريق؛ فهل هذا دعاء  وارد وصحيح؟* 
*ولكم جزيل الشكر. * 

*الجواب:* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:* 

*فإنا لم نطلع على دعاء صحيح بخصوص الغريق، ولكن قد جاء في مسند أبي يعلى بسند ضعيف عن الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أمان أمتي من الغرق إذا ركبوا أن يقولوا: بِسْمِ اللّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ* وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّماوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ. وقد رواه الطبراني في معجمه الكبير والأوسط عن ابن عباس.* 
*والله أعلم.* 
*المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما رأيكم بما قيل إنه أعظم معجزة في القرآن الكريم 
*
*السؤال:* 
فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤالي لفضيلتكم : ما رأيكم بما قيل إنه أعظم معجزة في القرآن الكريم ؟ يقول صاحب الاكتشاف :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بتوفيق الله تبارك وتعالى قد تبين بأن القرآن الكريم منه آيات هي لوحات عليها الاسمين (الله)(محمد) ، وقد أعددت بهذا الاكتشاف كتاباً صغيراً وأنشأت له موقعاً هو :
www.almojeza.jeeran.com 

بفضل هذا الاكتشاف قد تبين وانكشف الكثير من الأمور ، وإذا دخلنا على موقع الاكتشاف واطّلعنا على الأدلة والبراهين المؤيدة للوّحات المذكورة بكتاب الاكتشاف واطّلعنا على رأي العلماء ، وضغطنا على (صنع الله) : سوف يتبين لنا بأن هذه اللوحات هي معجزة من صنع الله وليست من صنع البشر، بل ويعجز كل الإنس والجن بأن يأتوا بمثلها ، وسوف يتبين لنا بأن الله قد كشف عنها الآن لتكون : امتحان ، فتنة ، إنذار ، نور ، سبب للإيمان ، انتصار للقرآن الكريم ، أعظم معجزة في القرآن الكريم ، .....
من يرغب في نشر هذا الموضوع في المنتديات أن ينشره وله الأجر من الله ، فإن الله كما جعل موعداً للكشف عن اللوحات فقد جعل موعداً آخر لانتشارها انتشاراً عظيماً في كل الدنيا عاجلاً أم آجلاً .
( إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله )
لا إله إلا( الله )(محمد) رسول الله
وما قاله هنا :
http://www.almojeza.jeeran.com/777.html
ويقول : بتوفيق الله تبارك وتعالى اكتشفت بأن القرآن الكريم منه آيات هي لوحات عليها الاسمين (الله) (محمد) وذلك إذا كتبت آية الكرسي كتابة مقطعة على لوحة من المربعات (19×10)وإذا لونت مربعات حروف آية فإننا نشاهد لوحة تحمل أحد الاسمين كما ذكرنا . 
مثال : إذا ضغطنا على( صنع الله ) نشاهد لوحة آية الكرسي، وإذا ضغطنا على أزرار حروف آية مثل ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) نشاهد لوحة عليها اسم (الله)جل جلاله، وإذا ضغطنا على أزرار حروف آية مثل( وقال الإنسان ما لها ) نشاهد لوحة تحمل اسم(محمد)صلى الله عليه وسلم 

Click this bar to view the full image.
Click this bar to view the full image.
Click this bar to view the full image.


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (وقال الإنسان ما لها) الزلزلة:3
------------
ما رأيكم – حفظكم الله بهذا ؟ 
وهل هو فعلا أعظم مُعجزة في القرآن ؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

*الجواب:* 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وجزاك الله خيرا.

أولاً: هذا أقْرب إلى طَرِيقة السَّحَرة والكُهَّان لا إلى طَرِيقَة القرآن ! فالقرآن كِتَاب هِدَاية، وهو كِتَاب مُبِين واضِح . والتَّكَلُّف طَرِيق أهل الأهواء والفلسفة !قال تعالى لِنَبِيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم (قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ) وذلك في شأن القُرآن. يَدُلّ عليه قوله بعد ذلك (إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ)، أي: هذا القرآن. قال الإمام السمعاني في تفسيره: أي ما هو إلاَّ ذِكْر للعَالَمِين، أي: شَرَف للعَالَمِين وتَذْكِير لهم. اه. قال القرطبي في تفسير قوله تعالى (وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ): أي لا أتَكَلَّف ولا أتَخَرَّص مَا لَم أُومَر بِه. اه. 

وقد حَذَّر السَلف مِن التَّكَلُّف. قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: مَن عَلِم فَلْيَقُل، ومَن لَم يَعْلَم فَلْيَقُل: الله أعلم؛ فإنَّ مِن العِلْم أن تَقُول لِمَا لا تَعْلَم: لا أعلم؛ فإن الله قال لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم (قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ). رواه البخاري ومسلم. 

ثانيا: ما يُزْعَم في هذا أنه " أعْظَم مُعجزة في القرآن " ليس بِصَحيح؛ وذلك لِعِدَّة اعْتِبَارات:
الأول: أنَّ هذا تَقَوُّل على الله، أن يُقال: هذا أعْظَم مُعْجِزَة في القرآن ! لأنَّ هذا القول يَحتاج إلى دليل على أنه أعظم مُعْجِزة في القرآن، ولا دليل عليه. 
الثاني: أن في هذا إهداء لِكلّ جُهود العلماء السابقين، وهُم أساطِين العِلْم وأئمته، وهم الذين قالُوا بِعِلْم، وعِلْمهم تَلَقَّتْه الأمَّة بِالقَبُول في الجمْلَة. وهذا يَزْعُم أنه أتى بما لَم يأتِ به الأوائل !
الثالث: أنَّ مثل هذا لَم يَحْصُل إلاَّ بِتَكَلُّف، ونِسبة هذا التَّكَلُّف إلى القرآن جِنَاية على النصوص.

ثالثا: لِماذا جَعَل الرقم ( 10 ) والرقم ( 19 ) ؟ خاصة وأنه ليس عليهما دَلالات قُرآنية، إلاَّ ما تَزْعمه البهائية مِن تقديس الرقم (19)، وقد زَعَموا أنَّ البسملة تسعة عشر حرفا ! وهذا غير صحيح. عُدَّ أحْرُف البسملة بعد فَكِّ الْمُشَدَّد وكِتابَة ما يُنْطَق ( ب س م ا ل ل ه ا ل ر ح م ا ن ا ل ر ر ح ي م ) وأخشى أن يَكون صاحب هذا الاكتشاف المزعوم قد تأثَّر بأفكار البهائية، أو تأثَّر بالبهائي (رشاد خليفة)، فهو مِمَّن يُقدِّس الرقم (19) ! وهو مِمن خاض في مسألة " الإعجاز العَدَدي " حتى ادَّعَى أنه " رسول الله " !! وزَعَم أن في القرآن زِيادة ونُقْصَان ! وصاحِب هذا الاكْتِشَاف الْمَزْعُوم أدْخَل البسملة في اكتشافه ! ولا أدري ما علاقة البسملة بما تَوصَّل إليه بعد تَكَلُّف ! ولِمَاذا لا يَكون أي رَقم آخر غير رقم (10 ) وغير رقم ( 19 ) ؟!

رابعا: لَمَاذا قَطَّع أحْرُف الآيات على طَرِيقَة السَّحَرة ؟! القرآن بعيد كُلّ البُعد عن هذا التَّكَلُّف، ولا يُفهَم القرآن بهذه الطريقة. ولا يجوز أن يُعْبَث بِالقْرآن بهذه الطريقة. ولأنَّ هذا مِن شأنه ذَهَاب هَيبة القُرآن مِن صُدُور الناس. 

خامسا: عندما أحال القارئ إلى ما أسماه ( صُنْع الله ) فعندما تضغط على بعض الأحرُف مرَّتين يَقوم بِمَسْح ما تَمّت كِتابته في المرّة السابقة. مثاله: إذا أردت أن تكتب لفظ الجلالة ( الله ) مِن خِلال ما أسْمَاه ( لوحة آية الكرسي )، فإنك إذا كَتبت حَرف ( اللام ) أوّل مرّة قام بِتظليل مجموعة من الْحُرُوف، ثم إذا ضغط على حَرف ( اللام ) للمَرَّة الثانية لِتَكْتُب حَرف ( اللام ) الثانية، قام بِمَسْح ما تم تظليله في المرة الأولى، ومثله حرف ( الألِف ).. وتكرَّر حرف ( الميم ) في البسملة ثلاث مرات. ففي المرّة الأولى عند الضغط على حرف الميم يتم تظليل كل حرف ميم في الْمُرَبَّعَات، وفي الْمِيم الثانية يتم مسح ما تمّ تظليله في الْمَرَّة الأولى، وفي الميم الثالثة يتم تظليله للمَّرة الثالثة ! فأشْبَهتْ الكلمات المتقاطِعة وألعاب المرَبَّعات ! وعلى كُلٍّ .. لو كان ذلك يَتِمّ من غير مسح ولا أعادة كِتابة.. لَكَان ذلك أبْلَغ ما يَكُون مِن التَّكَلُّف، فكيف يَصِحّ مع ذلك أن يُزْعَم أنه أعْظَم مُعْجِزة في القرآن ؟!

أخيرا: يبدو أنّ القائم على تِلْك الصفحة ليس مِن أهل العِلْم، ولذا فإنه قد أوْرَد آية مِن عنده ! وهي ( ليس بعد الحق إلا الضلال ) ! ومما يُؤكِّد هذا أنه لَم يَلْتَفِت إلى شيء مِن أقْوال أئمة التفسير، بل ولا اعْتَدَّ بِشيء منها ولو مِن بعيد ! ونسأل الله أن لا يَجْعَلنا مِن الْمُتَكَلِّفِين. والله تعالى أعلم.
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*إذا فعلت هذه الأعمال قبل النوم: هل أكون في عبادة وأنا نائم* * 
السؤال: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إن تيسر يا شيخ أن تجيبوني على ما يلي هل هو صحيح وهل الأحاديث التي فيه صحيحة لأنني سَألتُ عنه وبحثت . ولكم منا الشكر والعرفان في جميع الأحوال . 
ما رأيك أن تستغل وقت نومك في عبادة الله ؟ أليس ذلك استثمارا رائعا لوقتك؟ أنت تنام تقريبا 8 ساعات فماذا لو تعبدت الله تعالى فيها وأنت نائم ومطمئن؟ لن تخسر شيئا فبالتأكيد أن الرابح في هذه الصفقة

اتبع هذه الخطوات واربح في الأجر والثواب :
1- من توضأ وقرأ قل هو الله أحد 3 مرات قبل نومه احتسب له وقت نومه وكأنه يصلي واحتسب فراشه مسجدا. 
2 - قول : يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ويَحْكُم ما يريد بعزته 3 مرات . فمن قالها قبل نومه احتسبت له ألف ركعة. 
3 – قراءة المعوذات الثلاث 3 مرات والنفث على سائر الجسد إقتداء بسنته صلى الله عليه وآله. 
4 - قراءة آية الكرسي فهي أمان لمن قرأها ونام ولا يصيبه أي مكروه بإذن الله تعالى .
5 - ويستحب النوم على الكتف الأيمن كما كان يفعل حبيب قلوب المؤمنين محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ويكره النوم على البطن

الجواب: 
فأجاب الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبارك الله فيك. وأعانك الله.أما الأول فلا يَصِحّ ، والثاني عليه علامات الوضع والكذب ، لِما فيه مِن مُبالَغة . 

وأما فضل النوم على طَهارة فقد صحّتْ به الأحاديث ، فمن ذلك : في حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنهما قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا أتَيْتَ مَضْجِعَك فتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة ثم اضطجِع على شِقِّك الأيمن . رواه البخاري ومسلم .

وفي حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : مَن بَاتَ طَاهِرًا بَاتَ في شِعَارِه مَلَك ، فلم يستيقظ إلا قال الْمَلَك : اللهم اغفر لعبدك فلان فإنه بَاتَ طَاهِرًا . رواه ابن حبان ، وأوْرَده الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة ، وفي صحيح الترغيب والترهيب .
وقوله : " في شِعارِه " أي : اللباس الذي يَلِي بَدَنه .

وفي حديث مُعَاذِ بنِ جَبَلٍ رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَبيتُ عَلَى ذِكْرٍ طَاهِراً فَيَتَعَارّ مِنَ الّليْلِ ، فَيَسْأَلُ الله خَيْراً مِنَ الدّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ إِلاّ أَعْطَاهُ إِيّاهُ . رواه الإمام أحمد وابن ماجه . ومعنى " فَيَتَعَارّ " أي يستيقظ ويتقلّب .

وقراءة المعوّذات ثلاث مرات ثم النفث في كل مرة ومَسح الجسم باليدين - هذا ثابت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام . فعن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أَوَى إلى فراشه كل ليلة جَمَع كَفّيه ثم نَفَث فيهما فقرأ فيهما : (قل هو الله أحد) و (قل أعوذ برب الفلق ) و (قل أعوذ برب الناس) ، ثم يَمْسَح بهما ما استطاع من جسده يبدأ بهما على رأسه ووجهه وما أقبل من جسده ، يفعل ذلك ثلاث مرات . رواه البخاري . 

وكذلك قراءة آية الكرسي ، ففي حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : وَكَلَنِي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بِحِفْظِ زكاة رمضان ، فأتاني آتٍ فجعل يَحْثُو من الطعام فأخذته ، فقلت : لأرْفَعَنّك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - فَذَكَر الحديث - فقال : إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي (اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ) حتى تختم الآية ، فإنك لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ولا يَقْرَبَنَّك شيطان حتى تُصْبِح . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : صَدَقَكَ وهو كَذوب . ذاك شيطان . رواه البخاري .

والنوم ليس على الكتف الأيمن وإنما هو على الْجَنْب الأيمن . ففي حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أوى إلى فراشه نام على شِقِّه الأيمن ، ثم قال : اللهم أسلمت نفسي إليك ، ووجهت وجهي إليك ، وفَوّضْتُ أمري إليك ، وألجأت ظهري إليك رغبة ورهبة إليك ، لا ملجأ ولا مَنْجَا مِنك إلاّ إليك ، آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ، ونبيك الذي أرسلت . 

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : مَن قَالَهُنّ ثم مات تحت ليلته مات على الفطرة . رواه البخاري ومسلم . وهذه رواية البخاري . وبوّب عليه الإمام البخاري : باب النوم على الشِّقّ الأيمن . وفي رواية للبخاري : فإن مُتَّ مُتَّ على الفِطرة .

وفي حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إذا أوَى أحدكم إلى فراشه فليأخذ دَاخِلَة إزَارِه ، فلْيَنْفُض بها فِراشه ، ولْيُسَمّ الله ، فإنه لا يَعلم ما خَلّفه بعده على فراشه ، فإذا أراد أن يضطجع فليضطجع على شِقِّه الأيمن ، ولْيَقُل : سبحانك اللهم ربي بك وضعت جنبي وبِكَ أرْفَعه ، إن أمسكت نفسي فاغْفِر لها ، وإن أرسلتها فاحْفَظْها بما تَحْفَظ به عبادك الصالحين . رواه مسلم .

وروى مسلم من طريق سهيل قال : كان أبو صالح يأمُرُنَا إذا أراد أحدنا أن يَنام أن يَضطجع على شِقِّه الأيمن ، ثم يقول : اللهم رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش العظيم ، ربنا ورب كل شيء فالق الحب والنوى ، ومْنْزِل التوراة والإنجيل والفرقان ، أعوذ بك مِن شَرّ كل شيء أنت آخذ بِنَاصِيَتِه ، اللهم أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء ، وأنت الآخر فليس بعدك شيء ، وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء ، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء ، اقْضِ عَنّا الدَّيْن وأغْنِنَا من الفقر . وكان يَروى ذلك عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وفي حديث حفصة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أراد أن يَرْقُد وَضَع يده اليمني تحت خِدّه ، ثم يقول : اللهم قني عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك . ثلاث مِرار . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود .

والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة الدعاء المختار
 السؤال:  صحة الدعاء المختار 

 ما صحة الدعاء المسمى بالدعاء المختار؟

 وهذا هو نصه تقريبا _إن لم يكن فيه أي نقص_

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 الحمد لله الواحد القهار العزيز الجبار الرحيم الغفار لا تخفي عليه الأسرار ولا تدركه الأبصار وكل شيء عنده بمقدار لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين ، لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين ، لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو علي كل شيء قدير ، لا إله إلا الله إقرار بوحدانيته ، سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض ، يا عماد السماوات والأرض ، يا جبار السماوات والأرض ، ياديان السماوات والأرض ، يا وارث السماوات والأرض ، يا مالك السماوات والأرض ، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض ، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة ، اللهم لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان ، بديع السماوات والأرض ذو الجلال والإكرام ،..أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله وأن الجنة حق وأن النار حق وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها ، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور ، الحمد لله الذي لا يرجي إلا فضله ولا رازق غيره ، اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة تطهر بها قلبي ، وتكشف بها كربي ، وتغفر بها ذنبي وتصلح بها أمري وتغني بها فقري ، وتذهب بها شري وتكشف بها همي وغمي وتشفي بها سقمي وتقضي بها ديني ، وتجلو بها حزني ، وتجمع بها شملي ، وتبيض بها وجهي ، يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

 اللهم إليك مددت يدي ، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي فاقبل توبتي وارحم ضعف قوتي واغفر خطيئتي ، واقبل معذرتي واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً والي كل خير سبيلا..اللهم لا هادي لمن أضللت ولا معطي لما منعت ، ولا مانع لما أعطيت ولا باسط لما قبضت ولا مقدم لما أخرت ولا مؤخر لما قدمت .اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل ، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل وأنت المنيع فلا ترام وأنت المجير فلا تضام ،ارزقني توبة خالصة أنال بها رضاك ، وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي حتى أراك ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أضل في هداك أو أهان في حماك أو أفقر في غناك أو أذل ولك الملك إنك علي كل شيء قدير . اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك وسبوغ نعمتك ، وشمول عافيتك وجزيل فضلك ولا تمنع عني عطاياك لسوء ما عندي ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي ولا تعاملني بما أنا أهله ولكن عاملني بما أنت أهله ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ، ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك ، اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم ويا مجيب دعوة المضطرين يا رحمن الدنيا ويا رحيم الآخرة ، ارحمني برحمة تغنيني بها عمن سواك .. اللهم لك أسلمت وبك آمنت وعليك توكلت وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت ، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر والأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن ، عليك توكلت وأنت رب العرش العظيم ، اللهم آت نفسي تقواها وزكها أنت خير من زكاها ، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين ،

 اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل ، لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقياً ، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا بر المسئولين يا أكرم المعطين يا رب العالمين ، اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل وعزرائيل اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني لما تحب وترضي وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الدنيا والآخرة ، ولا تضلني بعد إذ هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً وحافظاً وناصراً اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي ومن تحتي ولا تجعلني من الغافلين ، اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء ومنازل الشهداء وعيش السعداء والنصر علي الأعداء ومرافقة الأنبياء والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار يا رب العالمين ، اللهم إني أسألك يا رفيع الدرجات يا منزل البركات يا فاطر الأرض والسماوات ، يا من ضجت إليك الأصوات بأصناف اللغات لا تبخل علي في دار البلاء إذا نسيني أهل الدنيا والأهل والغرباء ، واعف عني ولا تؤاخذني بذنوبي برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ،

 اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك وإبراهيم خليلك وموسى كليمك وعيسي روحك ونجيك وبتوراة موسى وإنجيل عيسي و**ور داوود وفرقان محمد (ص) وبكل وحي أوحيته أو سائل أعطيته أو ضال هديته أسألك باسمك الطاهر المطهر الأحد الصمد الوتر القادر المقتدر ، أن ترزقني بحفظ القرآن والعلم النافع ، سبحا ن الذي تقدس عن الأشباه ذاته ونزه عن مشابهة الأمثال صفاته ، واحد لا من قلة ، موجود لا من علة ، بالبر معروف وبالإحسان موصوف ، أول بلا ابتداء وآخر بلا انقضاء ، ولا ينسب إليه البنون ولا يفنيه تداول الأوقات ولا توهنه السنون ، كل المخلوقات قهر عظمته ، وأمره بين الكاف والنون بذكره أنس المخلصون ، وبرؤيته تقر العيون وبتوحيده ابتهج الموحدون هدي أهل طاعته إلي صراطه المستقيم ، وأباح أهل محبته جنات النعيم وعلم عدد أنفاس مخلوقاته بعلمه القديم ويري حركات أرجل النمل في جنح الليل البهيم ، ويسبحه الطير في وكره ويمجده الوحش في قفره محيط بعمل العبد سره وجهره ، وكفيل للمؤمنين بتأييده ونصره وتطمئن القلوب الوجلة بذكره وكشف ضره ومن آياته أن تقوم الساعة بأمره أحاط بكل شيء علما وغفر ذنوب المسلمين كرماً وحلما ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير ،

 اللهم اكفنا بما شئت وكيف شئت إنك علي ما تشاء قدير ، يا نعم المولي ويا نعم النصير غفرانك ربنا إليك المصير ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..سبحانك لا نحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت علي نفسك جل وجهك وعز جاهك تفعل ما تشاء بقدرتك وتحكم ما تريد بعزتك يا حي يا قيوم يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام لا إله إلا الله برحمتك نستعين يا غياث المستغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد (ص) ، ارزقنا يا خير الرازقين ، استرنا يا خير الساترين، أيقظنا يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين ، أصلحنا يا من أصلح الصالحين يا قرة عين العابدين لا إله إلا أنت عدد ما رددت وسبحان الله عدد ما سبح به جميع خلقه سبحان من هو محتجب عن كل عين ، سبحان من هو عالم بما في جوف البحار ، سبحان من هو مدبر الأمور سبحان من هو باعث من في القبور سبحان من ليس له شريك ولا نظير وهو علي كل شيء قدير ، اللهم صلي علي محمد واجعلنا علي الإسلام ثابتين ولفرائضك مؤيدين وبسنة نبيك محمد متمسكين وللزكاة فاعلين ولرضاك مبتغين وبقضائك راضين وإليك راغبين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، لا إله إلا أنت راحم المساكين ومعين الضعفاء ومثيب الشاكرين الحمد لله جبار السماوات عالم الخفيات منزل البركات قابل التوبات مفرج الكربات كريم مجيد ، اللهم اجعل النور النافع في قلبي وبصري والشياطين منهزمين عني والصالحين قرنائي والعلماء أصفيائي والجنة مأواي والفوز نجاتي ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

 اللهم اجعل صباحنا خير صباح ومساءنا خير مساء وأعذنا من كل ذنب لا إله إلا أنت، اللهم يا كبير فوق كل كبير قيا سميع يا بصير يا خالق السماوات والأراضين والشمس والقمر المنير يا عصمة اليائس الخائف المستجير ويا رازق الطفل الصغير يا جابر العظم الكسير ويا قاصم كل جبار عنيد أسألك وأدعوك دعاء البائس الفقير ودعاء المضطر الضرير وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك ومفتاح الرحمة من كتابك الكريم وبأسمائك الحسني وأسرارها المتصلة أن تغفر لي وترحمني تسترني وتكشف همي وغمي وحزني وتغفر لي ذنوبي وترزقني توبة خالصةً وأن ترزقني حسن الخاتمة وأن تكفيني شر الدنيا والآخرة وأن تفرج عني كل ضيق وشدة وأن تختم بالصالحات أعمالنا وتفضي حوائجنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلي الله علي سيدنا محمد نبي الرحمة وعلي أله وصحبة وسلم .


الجواب: 
 أعانك الله وبارك الله فيك . لا يجوز الدعاء بهذا الدعاء لِما اشْتَمل عليه مِن مَحَاذِير ، وقَوَادَح في العقيدة !وقد تضمّن هذا الدُّعَاء مِن الْمحَاذِير : 

 1 – السؤال بِالْمَخْلُوقِين !

 وذلك في قوله : (اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك وإبراهيم خليلك وموسى كليمك وعيسي روحك ونجيك وبتوراة موسى وإنجيل عيسي وزبور داوود وفرقان محمد (ص) وبكل وحي أوحيته أو سائل أعطيته أو ضال هديته) فلا يَجوز أن يُسأل الله بأحَدٍ مِن خَلْقِه ، لا نَبِيّ مُرْسَل ولا مَلَك مُقرَّب . قال تعالى : ( وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ ) .

 وتَمَعَّن في هذه الآية حيث لم تُجْعل الإجَابة فيها للرَّسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، فقد ورد قبلها آيات وبعدها آيات سُئل فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم أسئلة جاءته الإجابة مُصدّرة ( قل ) ، أما هذه الآية فصُدِّرت ب ( فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ ) ؛ وما ذلك إلاَّ لأنَّ الدُّعَاء عِبادةٌ مَحْضَة ، لا يَجُوز صَرْفها لغير الله ، وحتى لا يُتوهّم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم واسِطَة بَيْن الْخَلْق والْخَالِق في ذات العبادة ، فََجاء الْجَوَاب بِالتَّأكِيد : ( فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ ) ولَم يَقُل سبحانه وتعالى : فَقَل ، أي يا محمد .

 2 – السؤال بِجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

 وذلك في قوله : (أغثنا بجاه محمد)

 3 – اختِصار الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بِحرف ( ص ) ! وهذا مكروه لا يُتقرَّب به إلى الله ؛ فإنَّ الله أمَر بالصلاة والسلام عليه 

 4 - تَسْمِيَة مَلَك الموت ب (عزرائيل) ولا يصح في تسميته حديث ، وجاءت تسميته في الكِتاب والسنة ب ( مَلَك الموت ) .

 5 – التَّكَلُّف الواضِح في طُول هذا الدعاء ، وكان مِن هَدْيِه صلى الله عليه وسلم عَدَم التَّكَلُّف في الدعاء . قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم يَسْتَحِبّ الْجَوَامِعَ مِنَ الدّعَاءِ ، وَيَدَعُ مَا سِوَى ذَلِك . رواه أحمد وأبو داود . 

 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : الدُّعاء ليس كلّه جائزاً ، بل فيه عُدوان مُحَرَّم ، والْمَشْرُوع لا عدوان فيه ، وأنَّ العُدوان يَكُون تارة في كَثرة الألفاظ ، وتَارة في المعاني . اه . 

 والله تعالى أعلم . 

 [هذا على وجه الإجمال .. لأني لَم أتتبّع الدعاء تتبُّعا دقيقا ! ]

 المجيب/ الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظه الله تعالى، عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بالرياض*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الرد على دعوى باطلة "كيف تنام بسرعة، وتستيقظ بلا منبه"
*
*السؤال:* *هذا الموضوع قد انتشر في أكثر المنتديات فمارأيك في صحته لأنني في شك من صحته؟


تعلم كيف تنام بسرعه وبدون أي متاعب؟!؟ 

عدد كبير من الناس يخلدون إلى النوم ولكنهم يتقلبون كثير بقرابة الساعة أو الساعتين أو أكثر ويحسون بالأرق الشديد . وعلى هذا أقدم هذه الخطوات العملية التي تساعدك عى النوم في قرابة عشرة دقائق ولكن تحتاج دقة في التطبيق واليقين بفعل هذه الخطوات:
1- الوضوء 

2- صلاة الشفع والوتر

3- دعاء النوم 

4- وهي الطريقة التي تكمن في التطبيق السليم (عملية التنفس) وهي عبارة عن الشهيق والزفير .

يقوم الانسان بالاستنشاق واخذ الهواء ثم يخرجه ، والتنفس البطني هو الفعال حيث يجب ان يمتلأ بطنك بالهواء ثم بعد ذلك تخرجه فمك وكأنك تطفؤ شمعة أمامك وسترى شيئا غريبًا في دماغك، وشعورًا غير طبيعي وهذا الإحساس لن يحسه إلا غيرك .

5- الاسترخاء حيث تجعل جسدك مرتخي العضلات وحاول ان تسمع صوت التنفس الطبيعي في صدرك .

6- خاطب نفسك بهدوء بقولك( نام - نام نام ..الخ ) وإن شاء الله لن تحس إلا في الصباح.

وتسطيع أن تستيقظ بدون منبه:-

الاستيقاظ في الوقت الذي حددته (( لو شخص خاطب نفسه ان تقوم الساعة الثالثة والنصف ليلاً ان شاء الله سيقوم لأنه خاطب العقل اللاوعي ( الباطن ) وهو سيكون بمثابة منبه ويمكن تحديد اي وقت للاستيقاظ.. فالعقل الباطن هو الذي سيقوم بالمهمة فما عليك الا ان تخبره.
*

*الجواب:* 
*هذه المقالة كغيرها من المقالات التي تروج للباطل بغطاء علمي أو شرعي ، فتجمع الحق مع الباطل الوضوء والأذكار ومخاطبة اللاواعي والتنفس !

لذا ينبغي الحذر منها والتنبه لكونها صارفة عن المنهج الحق.

وأنصح الأخت السائلة بكتابة كيفية النوم براحة وبدون متاعب من هدى النبي لفضح عوار هذه المناهج الباطنية.

وفقكِ الله.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قصّةُ تَلقينِ الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لابنهِ إبْراهيم (لا أصْلَ لَهَا) !* 
 *الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين وعلى آله الطاهرين وصحابته الغر الميامين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين وبعد .

لما كانت قصة تلقين الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لابنه إبراهيم منتشرة في الشبكة العنكبوتية (الإنترنت) ، رأيتُ أنه من الواجب بيان مدى ثبوت هذه القصة ، حتى لا نساهم في نشر ما لا يصحّ عن سيد ولد آدم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .

أولاً : (نص القصة) :

**رُوي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لما دفن إبراهيم قال:

(قل : الله ربي، ورسولي أبي والاسلام ديني)

فقيل: يا رسول الله، أتت تلقنه فمن يلقننا ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى (يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الاخرة) [ إبراهيم / 27 ] الآية

ورُوي بلفظ آخر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه لما دفن ولده إبراهيم وقف على قبره، فقال:

(يا بني القلب يحزن، والعين تدمع، ولا نقول ما يسخط الرب، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، يا بني قل: الله ربي، والاسلام ديني، ورسول الله أبي) .

فبكت الصحابة وبكى عمر بن الخطاب بكاء ارتفع له صوته، فالتفت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فرأى عمر يبكي وأصحابه فقال:

(يا عمر، ما يبكيك ؟)

فقال: يا رسول الله، هذا ولدك وما بلغ الحلم ولا جرى عليه القلم، ويحتاج إلى ملقن فمثلك تلقن التوحيد في مثل هذا الوقت، فما حال عمر وقد بلغ الحلم، وجرى عليه القلم، وليس له ملقن مثلك أي شئ يكون صورته في تلك الحالة ؟ فبكي النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وبكت الصحابة معه، فنزل جبريل وسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عن سبب بكائهم فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قاله عمر وما ورد عليهم من قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فصعد جبريل، ونزل، وقال: ربك يقرئك السلام وقال :

(يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة) [ ابراهيم / 27 ] يريد بذلك وقت الموت، وعند السؤال فتلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عليهم الاية فطابت الانفس، وسكنت القلوب وشكروا الله .

والقصة مذكورة في (الإنترنت) بلفظ مقارب للرواية الثانية .

ثانياً : (درجة القصة وأقوال أهل العلم فيها) :

ذكر القصة المختصرة الفقيه المتكلم أبو سعيد المتولي الشافعي (478 ه) في "تتمته والإبانة" بلا إسناد ، وذكر القصة المفصلة المتكلم أبو بكر بن فورك (604 ه) في كتابه المسمى ب "النظامي" بلا إسناد أيضاً !

والحقيقة أن هذه القصة غريبةٌ مُنكرةٌ لا أصْل لها في كتب الحديث النبوي كما قال المحققون من أهل العلم ، وهذا كلامهم فيها :

1.قال الإمام تقي الدين السبكي رحمه الله تعالى في شرح المنهاج :

(أما الصبي فلا يلقن وقال-أي المتولي- في التتمة إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما لحد ابنه إبراهيم لقنه ، وهذا غريبٌ) ا.ه

"الحاوي للفتاوى للحافظ السيوطي (2/167) ، والسيرة الحلبية في سيرة الأمين المأمون لبرهان الدين الحلبي (3/396) "
ونقل الحلبي أيضاً عن الإمام السبكي قوله :

(حديث تلقين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لابنه : ليس له أصل ،-قال الحلبي معلقاً-أي صحيح أو حسن) ا.ه

أقول : يبقى كلام الإمام السبكي على عمومه حيث إنه استغرب من وجود مثل هذا الحديث ثم صرّح بأنه لا أصل له أي صحيح أو حسن أو ضعيف ، والله أعلم .

2.قال العلامة زكريا الأنصاري رحمه الله تعالى :

(أما خبر : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لقن ابنه إبراهيم ، فغريب) ا.ه

"أسنى المطالب شرح روض الطالب (1/330) "

3.قال المحدث محمد بن يوسف الصالحي رحمه الله تعالى :

(السادس: في الرد على من زعم أنه لقنه-أي ابراهيم بن رسول الله- اشتهر على الالسنة أنه لقن ابنه إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الدفن وهذا شئ لم يوجد في كتب الحديث، وإنما ذكره المتولي، في " تتمته والابانة " بلفظ .. -فذكر الرواية الأولى المختصرة-والاستاذ أبو بكر بن فورك في كتابه المسمى " النظامي " ولفظه .. -فذكر الرواية الثانية المفصلة- وهذا كما ترى مُنكر جداً، بل لا أصل له ) ا.ه

"سبل الهدى والرشاد في سير خير العباد (11/25) "

4.قال العلامة ابن حجر الهيتمي رحمه الله تعالى :

( .. واستدل له-أي لتلقين الصبي-بما لا يصح إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لقن ابنه إبراهيم ..) ا.ه

"الفتاوى الفقهية الكبرى (2/30) "

وعدم صحة الحديث مصرّح به في كتب علماء الشافعية .

أما من أهل العلم المعاصرين :

5.فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :

**(السؤال: أحسن الله إليكم وبارك فيكم من أسئلة هذا السائل من الأمارات العربية المتحدة العين هذا السؤال يقول ما رأيكم فيمن يلقنون الميت بعد دفنه وهم يحتجون بأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد لقن ابنه إبراهيم بعد دفنه ؟

الشيخ: رأينا أن تلقين الميت بعد دفنه ليس بصحيح ولم ترد به سنةٌ صحيحة لا في إبراهيم رضي الله عنه ولا في غيره وأما حديث أبي أمامة المشهور فإنه حديثٌ ضعيف .

لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وإنما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم إذا فرغ من دفن الميت وقف عليه وقال استغفروا لأخيكم واسألوا له التثبيت فإنه الآن يسأل ولم يقل لقنوه ثم إن تلقين الميت لا فائدة منه في الواقع لأن الميت لا يسمع مثل هذا ولن يجيب إذا كان ليس على إيمان مهما لقن لا يجيب إذا كان على غير إيمان أي إذا مات على غير إيمان فإنه لا يمكن أن يستجيب بالصواب وإذا مات على الإيمان فإنه يجيب بالصواب سواءٌ لقن أم لم يلقن والخلاصة خلاصة الجواب أنه لا مشروعية لتلقين الميت بعد دفنه وأن ذلك لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لا في ابنه ولا غيره) ا.ه

* 
*6.قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن الفقيه حفظه الله تعالى :

(وما ذكرته من أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقن ابنه أجوبة الملكين، فقد ذكره الشافعية في كتبهم ونصوا على أنه لا يصح) ا.ه


* *7.الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله تعالى :

**(السؤال : شيخنا حفظك الله وزادك من التقوى ما اكثر ما نسمع ونشاهد فى الانترنت من اشياء لم نسمع بها من قبل ومنها هذه القصة فهل هى صحيحة ؟

يوم نام ابراهيم ابن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في حضن أمه مارية وكان عمره ستة عشر شهراً والموت يرفرف بأجنحته عليه والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ينظر إليه ويقول له: 

يا إبراهيم أنا لا أملك لك من الله شيئاً..
ومات إبراهيم وهو آخر أولاده فحمله الأب الرحيم ووضعهُ تحت أطباق التراب وقال له: 
يا إبراهيم إذا جاءتك الملائكة فقل لهم الله ربي ورسول الله أبي والإسلام ديني.. 
فنظر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام خلفهُ فسمع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يُنهنه بقلب صديع فقال له: 
ما يبكيك يا عمر ؟ فقال عمر رضي الله عنه يا رسول الله: 
إبنك لم يبلغ الحلم ولم يجر عليه القلم وليس في حاجة إلى تلقين فماذا يفعل ابن الخطاب! ، وقد بلغ الحلم وجرى عليه القلم ولا يجد ملقناً مثلك يا رسول الله! 
وإذا بالإجابة تنزل من رب العالمين جل جلاله بقوله تعالى رداً على سؤال عمر: 

{ يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة ويُضلُّ الله الظالمين ويفعل الله ما يشاء} . 

نسأل الله تعالى ان يثبتنا عند سؤال الملكين ويهون علينا وحده القبر ووحشته ويغفر لنا ويرحمنا انه على ما يشاء قدير

الجواب :

آمين وإياك 

هذه القصة لا تَصحّ ، ولا يَصحّ في التلقين بهذه الطريقة حديث . 

ولذلك عدّ العلماء تلقين الميت بعد موته من البِدع المحدَثات .

فالسنة أن يُلقّن عند الاحتضار ، لا عند الدفن ولا بعد أن يُلحَد في قبره .

ولا يصح هذا الحديث في سبب النُّزول .

وهنا تنبيه على قول : (ويرحمنا إنه على ما يشاء قدير)

وهو أن هذا اللفظ لا يَجوز إطلاقه هكذا ، إلا مُقيَّداً ، لأنه يُوهِم أن الله لا يَقدر إلا على ما يشاء 

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

تقييد القدرة بالمشيئة يوهم اختصاصها بما يشاؤه الله تعالى فقط، لا سيما وأن ذلك التقييد يُؤتَى به في الغالب سابقاً حيث يقال: "على ما يشاء قدير" وتقديم المعمول يفيد الحصر ، كما يعلم ذلك في تقرير علماء البلاغة ، وشواهده من الكتاب والسنة واللغة ، وإذا خُصَّت قدرة الله تعالى بما يشاؤه كان ذلك نقصاً في مدلولها وقصراً لها عن عمومها ، فتكون قدرة الله تعالى ناقصة حيث انحصرت فيما يشاؤه ، وهو خلاف الواقع ، فإن قدرة الله تعالى عامة فيما يشاؤه وما لم يشأه ، لكن ما شاءه فلابد من وقوعه ، وما لم يشأه فلا يمكن وقوعه . اه . 

وقال رحمه الله : إذا قُيِّدَتْ المشيئة بشيء مُعيّن صحّ ، كقوله تعالى : (وَهُوَ عَلَى جَمْعِهِمْ إِذَا يَشَاءُ قَدِيرٌ) ، أي : إذا يشاء جمعهم فهو قادِر عليه . اه 

والله أعلم) ا.ه
*
*ثالثاً : (أحاديث تلقين الميت بعد الوفاة ضعيفة) :

قال الحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى :

(التلقين لم يثبت فيه حديث صحيح ولا حسن ، بل حديثه ضعيف باتفاق المحدثين ، ولهذا ذهب جمهور الأمة إلى أن التلقين بدعة ، وآخر من أفتى بذلك الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام وإنما استحبه ابن الصلاح وتبعه النووي نظراً إلى أن الحديث الضعيف يتسامح به في فضائل الأعمال) ا.ه

"الحاوي للفتاوى (2/191) "

هذا والله تعالى أعلم

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دورات تغيير العقل وحفظ القرآن الكريم* 
*السؤال:* 
*أستاذتنا الفاضلة د.فوز كردي حفظها الله

هناك أكاديمية على النت لحفظ الكتاب والسنة تعطي دورات ل "تغيير العقل" من خلالها تدعي أن المشتركين فيها يحفظون كمية كبيرة من القرآن الكريم في وقت خيالي.

ونشرت في منتداها تجارب لأعضاء حفظوا القرآن الكريم كاملا بوقت خيالي مثل 3 أيام.

وقد وضعَت بيانا زعمت فيه أنها تتبرأ من البرمجة العصبية؛ مع أن هذه الدورة تستخدم في وسائلها:

1- "التنفس" حيث تقرأ المشتركة بالأكاديمية الآية مرة واحدة ثم تغمض عينها مع أخذ نفس عميق جدًا ثم تبدأ بإخراجه ببطء شديد مع تكرار الآية ثلاث مرات وبذلك تكون حفظتها حفظًا راسخًا كما يقولون وتنتقل لللآية التي تليها

2- و"الاسترخاء" 

3- ومخاطبة "العقل الباطن"، حيث يتحدث المشرف العام عن سعة العقل وسعة الذاكرة وقدرة العقل اللاواعي على الحفظ وأن الكلمات السلبية تؤثر على العقل الباطن وأن الأوامر لابد أن تعطى للعقل الباطن بصورة إيجابية منطوقة بصوت عالٍ وأن العقل اللاواعي لا ينسى أبدًا وهو المتحكم في جسم الإنسان وعقله الواعي، وذكر أن هناك نوم راحة عن طريق إعطاء أمر صريح للعقل الباطن بعدد ساعات النوم وبصوت مسموع بعد الوضوء وصلاة ركعتين وذكر اذكار النوم.

وذكر أن من السلف من كان يختم القرآن فى يومين أو في يوم وليلة ومنهم من يختمه مرتين فى اليوم وإذا كان المطلوب فى حال قراءة القرآن التدبر فإنه مطلوب أكثر في الصلاة وأغلب الصحابة كانوا يختم القرآن في ركعة فهل كانوا لا يتدبرون حاشاهم أن يكونوا على خطأ وهذا كان رد على سؤال عن ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن قراءة القرآن في أقل من ثلاث وقال ان هذا الحديث ليس من باب النهي وانما من باب الافضلية ثم تحدث عن السلف وعن كم الاحاديث التي يحفظونها وقال أن حياتنا تظل انعكاسًا لنظرتنا لأنفسنا فكيفما تنظري لعقلك سيكون.

ومن القوانين التي يطبقونها في حفظ القرآن قانون حسن الظن بالله، وقانون مهاجمة الوقت، وقانون استغلال الثانية، وقانون تحديد الهدف، وقانون التحلية والتصفية، وقانون التصوير المتحرك، ويقولون أن الوضوء والصلاة وحسن الظن بالله والدعاء هما الاساس قبل الحفظ .

وعن المراجعة، يقول مشرف الأكاديمية العام ألا تتوقف الحافظات والحفاظ للمراجعة فما حفظتيه ثابت فالعقل اللاواعي لا ينسي أبدًا ما حفظه.

ولما كثر المنتسبون إليها وأكثرهم للأسف من النساء؛ خاصة بعد أن رأوا زعمها أنها تبرأت من البرمجة العصبية، رأينا الحاجة الماسة إلى قولٍ فصل في تلك الدورات "تغيير العقل" ممن هو متخصص بتلك الأمور مثلكم حفظكم الله، كي يستبين للناس الحق من الباطل، ويُصان كتاب الله من العبث.

بارك الله فيكم.*

*الجواب:* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..

وبعد فقد كثر السؤال عن الموقع المسمى أكاديمية الوحيين وقد تصفحته وطالعت سيرة المشرف العام عليه وتابعت الدعاية الكبيرة للدورة المسماة "دورة تغيير العقل" وحاولت الوصول إلى محتواها من خلال الموقع إذ الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره ؛ فإذا بي أطالع موضوعاً مثبتاً لمشرف البرامج الدعوية بعنوان :" لا يسمح ولا يجوز نشر تلخيص لدورة تغيير العقل" ومضى يذكّر المنتسبين والمسجلين بأنهم أقسموا على عدم نشر أي معلومات عن الدورة ، ويوبخ أخت أفشت شيئاً من أسرارها !!

وعلى كل حال فإنني أجيب السائلات الكريمات بملاحظات عامة لا تختص بهذا الموقع تحديداً أو هذه الدورة بالذات ، ولكنها تنبه على أمور عامة تفيد طالب الحق وتوجه اختياره في عالم التسويق الرقمي المفتوح للأفكار والفلسفات عبر التطبيقات المتنوعة في التدريب والتطبيب.

وأوجز هذه الأمور في النقاط التالية:

أولا: أي موقع أو برنامج يحيط تدريباته بالسرية ويطلب من الأعضاء عدم إفشاء السر فهو مشبوه وكثيراً ما يتخذ من المخادعة وجهل الناس مطية إلى بث فكر باطني بصرف النظر عن سوء أو حسن نية أصحابه. ومن ثم فعلى عقلاء الأمة الحذر والتحذير من هذا المنهج الذي اتخذه أصحاب الفكر الباطني منذ القديم وتسللوا من خلاله إلى صفوف الأمة وهم اليوم يتغلغلون في أعماقها عبر هذا المنهج تحت ستار أكاديمية ، عيادة طب بديل، دورة تدريبية ، برنامج تأهيلي ، وغيرها ... يجمع تلك التطبيقات كلها محور مهم ظاهره فلسفة العقل الباطن وقدراته وأهمية تناغمه مع العقل الكوني ، يؤكد مروجوه على أهمية مراعاة الخصوصية لتمام الفائدة بعيداً عن تشويش الحساد والجهال ! ويهتمون بحشد دعاية إيحائية هائلة اسمها تجارب المنتسبين وهي ما قد يظهر أو يتوهم من بعض النتائج الإيجابية التي يجدها المتحمسون في البدء وهم يبذلون قصارى جهودهم بينما هم ينحرفون بعيدا متبعين خطوات الشيطان التي نهوا عن تتبعها .

ثانياً: التبرأ من البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وادعاء محاربتها أمر أصبح يدعيه كثير من المدربين على أصل فلسفتها الباطنية ، والحق أن محاربة البرمجة والتحذير منها لم يكن إلا لكونها تروج الفكر الباطني ضمن قالبها الانتقائي التدريبي ، ولأنها تدعوا إلى أهم أسس هذا الفكر من الاعتقاد بالعقل اللاواعي وخصائصه المدعاة ، وتدعو لأهم تدريباته التي هي تغييب العقل عبر الاسترخاء أو ممارسة التنفس العميق . والحق أن أي برنامج أو تدريب يروج لهذه الأمور ويدرب عليها هو ضمن برامج ترويج الفكر الباطني الذي ينبغي أن يحذّر منه وإن لم يعرف أهله أو لم يسمعوا قط عن البرمجة اللغوية العصبية أو ادعوا أنهم يوظفون هذه الوسائل لأهداف سامية كحفظ القرآن أو الخشوع أو نحو ذلك .. 

ثالثا: غاية المسلم التي لاينبغي أن تغيب عن باله أبدا هي تحقيق العبودية لله رب العالمين فلا يحفظ القرآن ولا يتعبد بأي عبادة إلا من أجل تحقيقها وهي كمال الذل والافتقار والحب لله تعالى ودوام دعائه والتضرع إليه بكل الرجاء والذلة . وهذه المناهج المروج لها تدعو إلى كيفيات للعبادة غير التي كان عليها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، ويصبح هم أهلها: كم حفظنا ؟ والدارج على ألسنتهم: أنا حافظ . مع أن الحفظ قد يكون طريقا إلى النار كما يكون طريقا إلى الجنة فأول من تسعر بهم النار ثلاثة منهم حافظ للقرآن قرأ وحفظ ليقال حافظ وقارئ.

رابعاً: كل البرامج والفلسفات التي تدعي معرفة حقيقة العقل وحقيقة النفس والإنسان بعيدا عن هدى النبوات هي في جملتها ضلالات وإن تضمنت جوانب صحيحة ، واأسماء الدورات المروج لها وقناعات مقدميها عن العقل اللاواعي (الباطن) تدل على الوقوع في لوثة هذه الضلالات فالدين يأمرنا بحفظ العقل ويحذر من التلاعب به ويعطي منهجا للمحافظة عليه وإعماله فيما خلق من أجله وهؤلاء يدعون لتغييره أو تغييبه ويفسرونه على غير المعروف عند العقلاء قديما وحديثاُ.

خامساً: المطلع على سير المدربين والمشرفين على هذه المواقع والبرامج ليعجب من مخادعتهم لأنفسهم ولعامة القراء ؛ فما القيمة العلمية لتلك الشهادة العالية من جامعة ليس لها وجود على خارطة الدنيا ، وماقيمة تلك الشهادات لدورات لا اعتراف بها عند عقلاء العالم ، وما قيمة تلك الإجازات في الحديث والتفسير وعلوم القرآن وكتب اللغة التي حبرت بها صفحات وصفحات !!* 

*وصيتي إلى الراغبات والراغبين في حفظ القرآن :

**قراءة القرآن بالتدبر والعمل بهداه والاستهداء بمنهجه والاستشفاء بأدويته هو ما ينبغي أن ينصرف له هم أهل القرآن ليكون القرآن قائدهم إلى الجنة لا زاجاً بهم في النار ، ولحفظ آيه الحكيم أخلصوا النية لله واتبعوا هدي نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام (قراءة ومدارسة وفهم معاني وعمل وتعاهد وصلاة به ودعاء دائم ) وثقوا أنكم على خير مادمتم على هذا المنهج سواء تم مرادكم وأكرمكم الله بحفظه في الصدور أو مازال يتفلت منكم ومازلتم تتعاهدونه وتذكروا أن الرحمن الرحيم الذي علّم القرآن جعل من خاصيته التفلت حتى وصفه نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه أشد تفلتاً من الإبل في عقالها فتعاهدوه بالمراجعة والقراءة والتدبر وارفعوا الأكف إلى الله داعين متضرعين واستغفروا الله من الذنوب فإنها مانعة من الحفظ وليكن شعاركم دائماً وصية ذلك العالم الرباني : (كن طالب استقامة لا طالب كرامة ) ، اضربوا بكل الأفكار والاقتراحات الصارفة عن منهج العبودية على هدي محمد عرض الحائط وحذار من قراء يغرونكم بأسانيد متصلة فكما قال الشاعر لذلك الفخور بنسبه :

لئن فخرت بآباء ذوي نسب لقد صدقت ولكن بئس ما ولدوا 

فلربما صدق أولئك القراء المدربين على هذه البرامج في انضمامهم لتلك الأسانيد العالية الشريفة ولكن بئس ما قدموا من أفكار مخالفين منهج سلفهم وأئمتهم .

وفي الختام لعل تحذير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث : ( أكثر منافقي أمتي قراؤها ) يوقظ قلوب غفلت ، ونفوس انخدعت بظواهر براقة . أسأل الله العظيم أن يبرم لأمتنا أمر رشد ، وأن يمن علينا جميعاً وإخواننا في الله تعالى بالنجاة لوثات هذه الفتن والضلالات ، وأن ويعلي في نفوسنا الاعتزاز بهذا الدين ومنهجه وغايته ومعارفه لننطلق به منقذين للبشرية داعين إلى منهج الكتاب والسنة على فهم عدول الأمة رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين الذي صلح به حال أول هذه الأمة وهو سبيل صلاح آخرها.

د.فوز كردي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل تريد أن يصبح وجهك كالقمر يوم الحساب ؟؟

أكثر من قول لا إله إلا الله

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :ليس على أهل لا إله إلا الله وحشه في الموت ولا في القبور ولا في النشور

كأني انظر إليهم عند الصيحة ينفضون رؤوسهم يقولون الحمد لله الذي اذهب عنا الحزن

رواه الطبراني عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

ليس من عبد يقول لا إله إلا الله مائة مره إلا بعثه الله تعالى يوم القيامة

ووجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر ولا يرفع لأحد

يومئذ عمل أفضل من عمله إلا من قال مثل قوله أو زاد

رواه الطبراني عن أبى الدرداء رضي الله عنه

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز وجل فيها

رواه الطبراني والبيهقي عن معاذ رضى الله عنه

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

 فأكثروا من قول لا إله إلا الله ..* *تخريج الأحاديث:* 

*- ليس على أهل لا إله إلا الله وحشة في الموت ، و لا في القبور ، و لا في النشور ، كأني أنظر إليهم عند الصيحة ينفضون رؤوسهم من التراب يقولون : ( الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن ) 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر - خلاصة الدرجة: ضعيف - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: ضعيف الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4898

- ليس من عبد يقول : ( لا إله إلا الله ) مئة مرة ؛ إلا بعثه الله يوم القيامة ووجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر ، ولم يرفع يومئذ لأحد عمل أفضل من عمله ، إلا من قال مثل قوله ، أو زاد 
الراوي: أبو الدرداء - خلاصة الدرجة: ضعيف جداً - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: ضعيف الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 981

- ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز و جل فيها . [ ثم تراجع الشيخ وضعفه ، انظر : " السلسلة الضعيفة " رقم : 4986 ] 
الراوي: معاذ بن جبل - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5446*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

** 
*استفسار عن مصداقية فتوى* 

*السؤال:
**فتوى الشيخين عثمان الخميس وسعد الغامدي في تحريم الانترنت على المرأة بسبب خبث طويتها ولايجوز لها فتحه إلا بحضور محرم مدرك لعهر المرأة ومكرها، نسأل الله الثبات! بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين وبعد، فإن النساء مخلوقاتٌ كسائر مخلوقات الله، لكن فيهنّ ضعفاً بيّناً وهوى يأخذهن صوب الحرام إن لم تجعل الضوابط الشرعية قائمة في المجتمعات التي يقمن فيهن. وحكم دخول المرأة للإنترنت حرام حرام حرام. ففي هذه الشبكة من مواضع الفتنة ما قد لا تتمكن المرأة بضعف نفسها على مقاومته. ولا يجوز الدخول لها على مواقع الشبكة ما لم يكن برفقتها أحد المحارم الشرعيين ممن يعرفون بواطن النساء ومكرهن وضعفهن أمام الجنس والهوى، كما قد فصّل ذلك فضيلة الشيخ سعد الغامدي في فتوى طويلة مدعومة بالأدلة الشرعية الثابتة.* 
*كتبه/ عثمان الخميس.

 سماحة الشيخ هل فعلاًَ هذه الفتوى صادره من سماحتكم يرجى الرد للأهمية* 

*الجواب:
**سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم ، هذا كذب لم أقله ، ولم أطلع على فتوى الشيخ سعد الغامدي**الشيخ عثمان الخميس*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* ما رأيك ب "يوم محمد بدلاً من يوم فالنتاين " ؟ * 

*السؤال:
**يوم محمد بدلا من يوم فالنتاين

استغل الطلبة ذكرى الفالنتين في الرابع عشر من فبراير، ليطرحوا مفهوما جديدا للحب تحت شعار "ياللا نحب زي نبينا".. ليس اعترافا بقدسية الحب الذي أقرّه القس فالنتين ، ولكن من باب إسلامنا أولى... 

لماذا يوم محمد؟!.. 

يستند الشباب في مشروعهم على فكرة أنه ليس هناك من هو أحق بأن نضرب به المثل في الحب من سيدنا محمد (صلى) فالرسول لم يقم بعلاقة حب خارج نطاق الزواج ، ورغم ذلك كانت دروس الرومانسية تؤخذ من علاقته بزوجاته. كما أن حب القديس فالنتين في رأيهم اقتصر على العلاقة بين الجنسين أما في الإسلام، فكانت صورة الحب أشمل بكثير. 
وهكذا جاءت فكرة أن الاحتفال ب(Mohammad s day) هو التعبير الأصدق عن الحب وأرجعوا هذا إلى عدة أسباب.. 

أولا - أن الرسول (صلى) كان رمزا لشمولية الحب ومصداقيته، فحبه لم يقتصر على أحد أنواعه دون الآخر، ولكن شمل كل من أحاطوه. وكان لنا نموذجاً للعبد الصادق والمحب مع ربه

ثانيا- أن إطلاق هذا الاسم على الفالنتين يضفي قدسية على هذا الاحتفال، لتكون مانعا أمام أي مظاهر من شأنها تشويه هذه المشاعر النبيلة. 

ثالثا- هذه الفكرة هي حافز قوي يدفع الشباب إلى التمسك بدينه والاقتناع بأن ثقافتنا قادرة على استيعاب كل الثقافات الأخرى وتصديرها بشكل أمثل وبصورة فيها حفاظ علي هويتنا. 

مش بدعة 

ومن الناحية الشرعية ، أكد الموقع أن الفكرة ليست بدعة ، حيث أنك لم تحدد وقتتا محددا للاحتفال به كل عام ، ولكن تم إطلاق الفكرة يوم الفالنتين لاستغلال الحدث ليس إلا... 

وطرح الشباب عدداً من الأساليب العملية لنشر الفكرة ، مثل تداول الرسائل الإلكترونية التي تشرح فكرة اليوم والهدف منه ، سواء بين الأصدقاء أو على المجموعات البريدية ، وكذلك إرسال SMS لموبايلات الصحاب والأهل فيها كلمات عامة عن معنى الحب الحقيقي .. 

و Mohammad s day.


فما رأيك بهذا القول والعمل ؟
*
*الجواب:
**أولاً : 

ينبغي أن يُعلم أن البدع عادة تنشأ صغيرة ، ويكون الدافع عليها ابتداء القُربة والطاعة ، ثم ما تلبث أن تكبر حتى تكون بليّة على الأمة .

روى الدارمي وابن وضاح في البدع أن ابن مسعود – رضي الله عنه – دخل على أقوام يُسبّحون بالحصا في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم فقال : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون ؟ قالوا يا أبا عبد الرحمن حصاً نعدّ به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح ! قال : فعدوا سيئاتكم فأنا ضامن ان لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء ويحكم يا أمة محمد ! ما أسرع هلكتكم ! هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون ، وهذه ثيابه لم تَبْلَ ، وأنيته لم تُكسر . والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلى ملة هي أهدي من ملة محمد ، أو مفتتحوا باب ضلالة ؟ قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا إلا الخير ! قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه ! إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا أن قوما يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم . وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم . ثم تولى عنهم . فقال عمرو بن سلمة : رأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج .

فانظر – رحمك الله – كيف بدأت البدعة بالتسبيح بالحصا ثم تطوّر الأمر إلى قتال الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – يوم النهراون مع الخوارج .

وغالبا لا يُبتَدع بِدعة إلا ويكون للتحسين العقلي نصيبه منها ، ويكون الدافع عليها حُسن النية ، غير أن التشريع مصدره الوحيين ( الكتاب والسنة ) وإجماع الأمّة .

والدين ليس بالرأي ، ولذا قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه : لو كان الدين بالرأي لكان أسفل الخف أولى بالمسح من أعلاه . رواه أبو داود .

وحُسن النية والمقصِد لا يكفي في العمل بل لا بد فيه من المتابعة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ثانياً : 

ينبغي أن يُعلم أن البدعة من الخطورة بمكان ، إذ تتضمن الاستدراك على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولو كانت بنية حسنة أو بدعوى محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم .

ونقل الإمام الشاطبي عن الإمام مالك بن أنس أنه أتاه رجل فقال : يا أبا عبد الله من أين أحرم ؟ قال : أحرم من حيث أحرم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : إني أريد أن أُحرِم من المسجد . فقال : لا تفعل . قال : فإني أريد أن أُحرِم من المسجد من القبر . قال : لا تفعل فإني أخشى عليك الفتنة ، فقال : واي فتنة هذه ؟ إنما هي أميال أزيدها ! فقال مالك : وأي فتنة أعظم من أن ترى أنك سبقت إلى فضيلة قصّر عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

إني سمعت الله يقول : ( فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) انتهى .

قال الإمام مالك – رحمه الله – : من ابتدع في الدين بدعة فرآها حسنة فقد اتّهم أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإن الله يقول : ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي ) فما لم يكن يومئذ دينا فلا يكون اليوم دينا . اه . 

فكأن من يبتدع في دين الله يستدرك على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويُريد أن يعمل عملا لم يعمله عليه الصلاة والسلام بحجة أن ذلك العمل من أعمال الخير .

ثالثاً : 

الخطأ لا يُعالَج بالخطأ .

والنار لا تُطفأ بالنار .

والبدعة لا تُقمع ببدعة .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : وأكثر المتكلمين يَرُدُّون باطلا بباطل وبدعة ببدعة . اه . 

وقال أيضا : لا بُدّ أن تُحرَس السنة بالحق والصدق والعدل ، لا تحرس بكذب ولا ظلم ، فإذا رد الإنسان باطلاً بباطل ، وقابَل بدعة ببدعة كان هذا مما ذمّه السلف والأئمة . اه . 

رابعاً : 

قولهم : " الفكرة ليست بدعة ، حيث أنك لم تحدد وقتتا محددا للاحتفال به كل عام "

ينبغي أن يُعلم الضابط في البدعة ، وهنا يُقال لهم : ما هو الضابط في البدعة ؟

البدعة هي : عبارة عن طريقة في الدين مخترعة تضاهي الشرعية ، يُقصد بالسلوك عليها المبالغة في التعبد لله سبحانه .

وعُرِّفَتْ بأنها : طريقة في الدين مخترعة تُضاهي الشرعية ، يُقصد بالسلوك عليها ما يقصد بالطريقة الشرعية . 

هكذا عرّفها الإمام الشاطبي في كتاب " الاعتصام " ، وهو من أفضل ما أُلّف في هذا المجال .

ثم يُقال أليست محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الدِّين ومن الطاعة والقُربة إلى الله ؟

الجواب : بلى 

إذاً .. إحياء ليلة أو يوم بدعوى محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بدعوى رفع ذِكره عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس من الدِّين في شيء ، ومن قال غير ذلك فعليه الدليل ، ولا دليل أصلاً .

ولو كان هذا خيراً لسبقنا إليه أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم و رضي الله عنهم إذ كانوا أحرص شيء على الخير ، كما قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه .

وليس المحذور في العيد أن يكون في يوم ثابت ، كما زعموا ، بل العيد يُطلق على كل ما يعود ويتكرر ، ولو كان موعده مُتغيِّراً ، فهذه أعياد الكفار تتغير بالنسبة لنا ، وبالنسبة لتاريخنا ، ويحرم علينا أن نحتفل بها ، أو نُقيمها ولو كان ذلك في غير موعدها .

وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحرص على حماية جناب التوحيد ، ولذا لما جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إني نذرت أن أنحر إبلاً ببوانة [ مكان معين ] 

فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل كان فيها وثن من أوثان الجاهلية يُعبد ؟ 

قالوا : لا .

قال : هل كان فيها عيد من أعيادهم ؟

قالوا : لا .

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أوفِ بنذرك فإنه لا وفاء لنذر في معصية الله ، ولافيما لا يملك بن آدم . رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره .

وهذا يعني أنه لو كان في ذلك المكان عيد من أعيادهم ما أذن له بالذّبح فيه مع اختلاف المقصد ، لأن في ذلك مُشاركة وإحياء لأعياد لم يأذن بها الإسلام .

أخيراً :

من أراد إحياء ذِكرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان الدافع له على ذلك محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فليأخذ بِهَدْيِه ، وليقتفِ أثره ، وليعمل بذلك في خاصة نفسه .

فقد سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم الاثنين . قال : ذاك يوم وُلدتُ فيه ، ويوم بعثتُ ، أو أنزل عليّ فيه . رواه مسلم . 

فدونكم سنة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ، خُذوا ما صح ودعوا ما لم يصحّ .

تمسّكوا بالسنة وعضّوا عليها بالنواجذ .

ويا إخواني أوصيكم ونفسي بوصية ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : اتبعوا ولا تبتدِعوا فقد كُفِيتُم .

والله أسأل أن يهدينا سُبل السلام ، وأن يُلهمنا رُشدنا .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم *

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تحذير من موقع في الإنترنت لتحريف القرآن
*
*السؤال:
**أبلغني صديق لي بوجود موقع على الإنترنت يحرف فيه صاحبه آيات القرآن ويقول إنه من القرآن. فما الذي نفعله لوقف هذا العمل؟
*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله

قبل الإجابة على هذه السؤال ينبغي التنبيه على أهمية التحلي بالحكمة في إنكار المنكر وأن لا يُستدرج المسلم إلى فخّ الدّعاية والإعلان لمواقع تعادي الإسلام فيروّجها - عن غير قصد - بين المسلمين بحيث يتّجه إليها الجميع للاطّلاع عليها وقراءة ما فيها فيكون قد أسهم بشكل غير مباشر في إشهار شأن هذا التّافه الذي يزعم أنّه يقلّد القرآن ويأتي بسور مثله ، والإتيان بمثل القرآن أمر محال لأنّ الله جلّ وعلا تحدّى أحدا أن يفعل ذلك وتحدّى فصحاء العرب وشعراءهم المتقنين للعربية وكانوا حين نزول القرآن في قمّة فصاحتهم وبيانهم فقال عزّ وجلّ : ( فَلْيَأْتُوا بِحَدِيثٍ مِثْلِهِ إِنْ كَانُوا صَادِقِينَ(34) سورة الطّور ، فلما عجزوا تحدّاهم أن يأتوا بعشر سور مثل سوره فقال سبحانه : ( أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ(13) سورة هود
فلمّا عجزوا تحدّاهم أن يأتوا بسورة واحدة فقط على مستوى فصاحة القرآن وبلاغته وحكمته فقال عزّ وجلّ : ( أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (38) سورة يونس
ودعاهم إلى الاستعانة بمن شاءوا للمحاولة وقبول التحدّي فقال : ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ(23) سورة البقرة
فلمّا عجزوا أخبرهم بأنّهم لا يستطيعون ذلك مطلقا في أيّ وقت وفي أيّ زمان ومهما استعانوا بأحد فقال سبحانه : ( قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْءَانِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا(88) سورة الإسراء
فلا يوجد أحد غير الله يأتي بمثله لأنّ القرآن - كما قال عزّ وجلّ - ( كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ ءَايَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ(1) سورة هود
ولما حاول بعض المفترين أن يقلّدوا القرآن أتوا بسخافات يضحك منها الصّبيان فضلا عن كبار النّاس وعقلائهم كقول مسيلمة الكذّاب : يا ضفدع بنت ضفدعين ، نقي ما تنقّين ، أعلاك في الماء وأسفلك في الطّين . وغير ذلك من الترّهات التي قالها هو وغيره ممن ادّعى النّبوة . أنظر صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي ص: 404 .
وقد يروج بعض الباطل على بعض النّاس لجهلهم وعدم علمهم بقواعد اللغة العربية وأساليب البلاغة فيها ، ولكن يُمكن لمن عنده فهم أو فطنة أن يميّز على الأقلّ ويعرف أنّ هذا الكلام المُفترى لا يُمكن أن يكون قرآنا ، ولو ألقينا نظرة على الموقع المُشار إليه في السّؤال لوجدنا الكفر ينطق في تلك السّور المزيّفة كالنّص على أنّ المسيح ابن الله وأنّه هو الله والدّعوة إلى مذهب الرافضة الخبيث إلى غير ذلك من الترّهات ثم تجد التّناقض العجيب ، ففي الوقت الذي يقول فيه الكذّاب في السّورة التي افتراها وسمّاها سورة التجسّد في الآية السادسة - حسب زعمه - : سبحانه رب العالمين أن يتخذ من خلقه ولدا . تجد في الآية التاسعة من سورة الإيمان - المزعومة - قوله : أنت هو ابن الله حقّا بك آمنّا .. ، لقد صدق ربنا حين قال : ( أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْءَانَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا(82) سورة النساء .
ثمّ يجد النّاظر أيضا في تلك السور المفتريات عبارة سخيفة أخرى يدّعي فيها الكذّاب أن الله سمح لنبيّه أن يغيّر ويبدّل في القرآن كما يشاء ، فتقول العبارة السخيفة فيما عدّه الآية السادسة من سورة الوصايا : فانسخ ما لك أن تنسخ مما أمرناهم به فقد سمحنا لك أن تجري على قراراتنا تغييرا !!
إنّ كلّ مسلم يعلم قدر الإفك الذي انطوت عليه هذه العبارة المنبعثة من عقل المُغرض الذي ألّفها ، فهل رأيت بالله عليك أيّها القارئ اللبيب كلاما سخيفا مثل هذا ، هل يُمكن أن ينزّل الله قرآنا يأمر فيه بالتطبيق والتنفيذ والالتزام بما في كتابه كما في قوله : ( وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (155) سورة الأنعام ، ويأمر رسوله بالتمسك بالقرآن قائلا - سبحانه - : ( فَاسْتَمْسِكْ بِالَّذِي أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ (43) سورة الزخرف ، ويتهدّد رسوله إن لم يبلّغ ما أوحاه إليه بالنصّ دون تغيير أو إخفاء كما في قوله سبحانه : ( وَإِنْ كَادُوا لَيَفْتِنُونَكَ عَنِ الَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ لِتَفْتَرِيَ عَلَيْنَا غَيْرَهُ وَإِذًا لاتَّخَذُوكَ خَلِيلا(73) وَلَوْلا أَنْ ثَبَّتْنَاكَ لَقَدْ كِدْتَ تَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْئًا قَلِيلا(74) إِذًا لأَذَقْنَاكَ ضِعْفَ الْحَيَاةِ وَضِعْفَ الْمَمَاتِ ثُمَّ لا تَجِدُ لَكَ عَلَيْنَا نَصِيرًا(75) سورة الإسراء ، وكما في قوله سبحانه : ( وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ الأقَاوِيلِ(44) لأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ(45) ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ(46) سورة الحاقّة وغير ذلك من الآيات ، ثمّ تأتي بعد ذلك كلّه سورة مزعومة بأنّ للرسول الحقّ أن ينسخ ما شاء من القرآن ويغيّر ويبدّل وأنّه مخوّل بذلك وعنده صلاحيّة الإلغاء وشطب ما يشاء من الأحكام ؟؟
إنّ الذي ينسخ من القرآن ما يشاء هو الذي أنزل القرآن سبحانه وحده لا غير ، كما قال عزّ وجلّ : ( يَمْحُوا اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيُثْبِتُ وَعِنْدَهُ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ(39) سورة الرّعد ، وقال : ( مَا نَنْسَخْ مِنْ ءَايَةٍ أَوْ نُنْسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ(106) سورة البقرة ، والواجب على رسولنا وعلينا التدّبر والتنفيذ لا التحريف والإلغاء والتبديل ، قال سبحانه : ( كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا ءَايَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الأَلْبَابِ(29) سورة ص
لقد رأينا في السّور الزائفة المفتراة في ذلك الموقع على شبكة الانترنت مثالا واقعيا لما تضمنّه قوله تعالى : ( وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ(78) سورة آل عمران .
نسأل الله أن ينصر دينه ويُعلي كتابه ويعزّ أولياءه كما نسأله سبحانه أن يذلّ أعداءه وأن يجعل الصّغار عليهم ويردّهم خائبين . وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الموقف من الشائعات والأخبار على شبكة الانترنت 
*
*السؤال:
**ما هو العلاج لظاهرة الشائعات على شبكة الإنترنت وما هو موقف المسلم من الأخبار التي يقرؤها هنا وهناك وما يُكتب في ساحات الحوار وخصوصا أن بعضها بشائر وأنباء سارة للمسلمين لكن المصدر مجهول.
*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله 

نعيش اليوم ، واقع كثير من الإشاعات التي تسوق الأماني على شكل أخبار ، تنشرها مواقع ومنتديات على شبكة الإنترنت؛ لتبثها للناس على أنها بشائر ، فتتلقفها قلوب الطيبين على أنها حقائق لا تقبل الشك ، جاءت من مصادر موثوقة ، ولئن ثبت وقوع شيء من ذلك فقد بقي الكثير منه ركاماً من الشائعات يستطيع من شاء أن يقول لنا : إن هذا إلا اختلاق ! 
إن المتأمل يدرك أن كثيراً من وسائل الإعلام العالمية ، وتبعاً لذلك العربية بالغت في تغطية بعض الأحداث ، وتدخلت في تحليلها بطريقة غير موضوعية تنم عن انحياز سافر ، وفقدان للموضوعية مكشوف ، وتتشفى بالتزيد والتهويل ، وما هو عنها بغريب ، فإن المصداقية في هذه الوسائل غير متوفرة ، خصوصاً حين تتدخل عواطفها ورغباتها . 
دع عنك أن الموضوعية الإعلامية أصبحت إحدى ضحايا هذه الحرب القائمة وتنكرت الدوائر الغربية للدروس المثالية التي كانت تلقنها الآخرين . 
لكن هذا لا يعني المجادلة في الحقائق المادية ، ولا نكران الأوضاع الحسية القائمة ، ولا مقابلة ذلك الانحياز السافر بمبالغات وظنون . 

وهنا نقف أمام حقائق نذكر بها أنفسنا ، والخيرين الذين يتلقفون هذه الأخبار ويبشرون بها غيرهم بنيات طيبة وقلوب سليمة ، ونعظ بها أولئك الذين اختلقوا هذه الإشاعات وتولوا ترويجها . 
(1)أن علينا أن نكون يقظين في تلقي هذه الأخبار ، وألا يشفع لقبولها ملاقاتها لرغباتنا وأمانينا، فلنا منهجية في التثبت ينبغي أن تكون مطردة فيما نحب ونكره، فليس صحيحاً أن نشكك في الخبر المصور من أرض المعركة ، ونثير تساؤلات الشك والريبة حوله مع أن منتهاه الحسّ، في حين ينشر خبر عبر رسائل الجوالات مصدره بعض مواقع الإنترنت ، وإذا كان هناك من يتقبل مثل هذه الأخبار، فليعلم أن الناس لن يصدقوه ، فليحذر أن يجعل نفسه عرضة للتكذيب، وقديما قيل "من تتبع غرائب الأخبار كُذِّب". 

(2) علينا أن نَحْذر من جهالة المصدر ، وليس خبر أهم من أخبار السنة النبوية ومع ذلك فليس من منهج المسلمين قبولها من المجاهيل ، ولذا فلا بد من تلقي الأخبار من مصدر موثوق ، فإن لم يكن موثوقاً فلا أقل من أن يكون معلوماً ، بحيث ينال شرف الصدق ، وتلحقه معرة الكذب (وبئس مطية الرجل زعموا ) . 

(3) إذا كان هناك من استجازوا اختلاق هذه الإشاعات بأنواع التأولات فإن علينا أن نرفض جعل أنفسنا رواحل لنقلها ، نُصَدَّقها ثم نُسَوِّقها، (فمن حدث بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين) . 
(4) مما يتأوله هؤلاء الذين يختلقون تلك الإشاعات أنها من الكذب في الحرب وهو مباح، ويتجاهلون ولا يجهلون أن القدر المباح من الكذب في الحرب هو الذي يضلل الأعداء وليس الذي يُسَوَّق الوهم ويُغَرِر بالمسلمين . 

(5) إذا كنا خسرنا جوانب من المعركة ، فإن علينا ألا نخسر الصدق الذي هو رأس مالنا في التعامل مع الناس، وسيطول استغراب الناس وعجبهم إذا اكتشفوا أن هذه الأخبار الكاذبة كانت تنقل إليهم عبر وسيط صالح ، ومن جُرَّب عليه الكذب ، أو نَقْل الكذب وتَصديقَه فلن يكون محلاً للثقة بعد. 

(6) وكما سيفجع الطيبون فيرتابوا في الراوي الذي كان الصلاح يظهر عليه، لأنه كان يحدثهم بهذه الأخبار ويؤكدها لهم ، فكذلك سيشمت آخرون، لهم موقف من هؤلاء الشباب ليقولوا: هذه أخبارهم ، وهذه مصداقيتهم ! وسيجد كل من شَرِق بالصحوة فرصة في تعميم هذا الخطأ ، ووصف طلائع الصحوة كلَّها بهذا السلوك ، فاللهَ اللهَ أن نُفَرِّح شامتاً، أو نضع في فم كاشح حجة . 
(7) لئن كان الصدق فضيلة إسلامية ، ومروءة عربية ، فإن الكذب فاحشة حرمها الإسلام ، وأنف منها مشركو العرب حتى قال أبو سفيان – وهو مشرك - (لولا أن يأثر الناس عليّ كذبا لكذبت عليه) يعني هرقل، فلم يكن يقبل أن يوجد في تاريخه كذبة ولو كانت على عدوه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عند هرقل (ملك الروم) . وإننا نخشى من التوسع في رواية هذه الإشاعات أن تنجلي حقيقتها بغير ذلك فَيَأْثِرَ الناس علينا كذباً كثيراً . 

(8) إن اختلاق الإشاعات وسرعة تصديقها مهرب نفسي أمام واقع لا يرضاه المرء ولا يستريح إليه، وقديماً قال أبو الطيب: 

طَوَى الجزيرةَ حتى جاءني خبرٌ 
فَزِعْتُ فيه بآمالي إلى الكَذِب 

حتى إذا لم يدع لي صدقه أمَلاً 
شَرِقْتُ بالدمع حتى كاد يشرقُ بي 
فتجد النفس سلوتها في تكذيب مالا يروق لها و اختلاق الإشاعات وترويجها ، إلا أنها - في النهاية - ترضخ لسلطان الحقيقة القاهر، ولكن هذه الحيلة النفسية لا تصلح أن تكون مهرباً لأتباع محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم – الذي علمهم فضيلة الصدق وأمرهم بتحريه فقال : " إن الصدق يهدي إلى البر ، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة ، ولا يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقاً ، وإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور، وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار، ولا يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذاباً ". 

(9) إن تسويف الإحساس بالواقع، والتقنع بأغطية الوهم ، وأعظمها تصديق الشائعات وترويجها ، سيضاعف فداحة الخسائر وأعظمها خسارة القيم ، ألا وإنَّ الصدق أعلاها وأغلاها "فلو صدقوا الله لكان خيراً لهم". 

(10)إن الاعتراف بالحقيقة أولى الخطوات في معالجة الأزمات وتجاوزها ، كما أن مغالطتها وسترها أعظم أسباب تكريسها وتجديدها ومعاودتها. 
(11) وكما نتواصى بعدم نقل هذه الأخبار ، فإن علينا تبصير من ينقلونها بطيبةٍ وحسن قصد ، ومواجهتهم بالحقيقة ، وعدم مجاملة المشاعر على حساب العقل والنقل ، وانتشالهم من قلق المغالطة ، إلى وضوح الحقيقة ، فإن الصدق طمأنينة ، والكذب ريبة. 
(12) يقول سيد قطب – رحمه الله – (الحقيقة في كل شيء تغلب المظهر في كل شيء حتى لو كانت حقيقة الكفر). 

وبعد فكم تمنيت ألا يكون الحديث على هذا النحو ، ولكن القذاة في عيني ، وقد آثرت الصدق في الحديث عن الصدق ، فإن أحب الحديث إلى الله أصدقه ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين ) . 

اللهم أرنا الحق حقاً وارزقنا اتباعه ، وأرنا الباطل باطلاً وارزقنا اجتنابه ، واهدنا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدى من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم . وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

الشيخ عبد الوهاب بن ناصر الطريري.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

صفحة محاربة للإسلام 

السؤال:
لقد وجدت موقعا على شبكة الإنترنت لمهاجمة الإسلام وعنوانه … ماذا يمكننا أن نفعل ؟

الجواب:
*الحمد لله

الأخت السائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد فقد اطلعت على بعض صفحات الموقع المذكور ورأيت بالفعل الحقد على دين الإسلام والسخرية بنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والافتراءات وتشويه الحقائق ولكن الأمر كما قال تعالى : ( يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم ويأبى الله إلا أن يتمّ نوره ولو كره الكافرون ) التوبة
، ولا أرى من الحكمة إعلان اسم صفحتهم في أيّ صحيفة إسلامية يرتادها المسلمون حتى لا ننشر خبرها ولا ندعو إليها بطريق غير مباشر والذي أراه أن يُرسل من يستطيع من الأفراد بترجمة معنى الآية المذكورة وغيرها كقوله تعالى : ( إن الذين كفروا ينفقون أموالهم ليصدوا عن سبيل الله فسينفقونها ثم تكون عليهم حسرة ثم يغلبون والذين كفروا إلى جهنم يحشرون ليميز الله الخبيث من الطيّب .. ) الأنفال
. ويكفي إرسال مثل هذا في الردّ عليهم وإغاظتهم وهذا من العبادات والتقرّب إلى الله كما أخبر عزّ وجلّ عن المؤمنين : (.. ولا يَطَئُونَ مَوْطِئًا يَغِيظُ الْكُفَّارَ وَلا يَنَالُونَ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ نَيْلاً إِلاّ كُتِبَ لَهُمْ بِهِ عَمَلٌ صَالِحٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ(120). التوبة
وينبغي أن نعلم أنّ الحاقدين على الإسلام كثر وأنّ الردّ عليهم جميعا أمر لا ينتهي خصوصا أصحاب الشّبه التافهة والأمر كما قال الشاعر :
ولو أنّ كلّ كلب عوى ألقمته حجرا لأصبح الصّخر مثقالا بدينار
وختاما أسأل الله أن يأجرك على غيرتك الدينية ويحفظك ويؤيدك والسلام .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

حول قراءة البسملة لقضاء الحوائج 

السؤال:
البسملة بعدد معين هل هي لقضاء الحوائج? 

الجواب:
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فلم نقف على دليل صحيح يثبت أن من كرر قراءة البسملة بعدد معين قضيت حاجته، ولكن البسملة كغيرها من القرآن الكريم تقرأ للاستعانة بها على قضاء الحوائج والاستشفاء بها من الأمراض ونحو ذلك، ولا يجوز تقييد ذلك بعدد معين لم يرد الشرع بالتقييد به .

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تناقل أدعية عن مدرسي المواد المختلفة على سبيل الضحك* 

*السؤال:
**( 37 ) هناك أدعية يتناقلها بعض الطلاب فيما بينهم على سبيل الطرفة والضحك بحيث يخصصون لمدرس كل مادة دعاء خاصاً، فما حكم هذا العمل؟ ومن الأمثلة: دعاء مدرس اللغة العربية: "اللهم اجعلني فاعلاً للخير ومرفوعاً عن الشر"، ودعاء مدرس الرياضيات: "اللهم اجعلني مستقيماً في حياتي، ولا تجعل الدنيا حادة عليَّ"، دعاء مدرس الجيولوجيا: "اللهم أبعدني عن العوامل المؤثرة في النفوس، واجعلني في حبك بركاناً، ولكملتك زلزالاً، واجعلني من معدن صلب وصخر قوي، واجعل لي صلابة عالية".* *الإجابة:* *دعاء الله تعالى عبادة يتقرب بها العبد إلى الله عز وجل، لقوله تعالى: {وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين}، ولا يحل للمسلم أن يتخذ دعاء الله تعالى هزءاً يتندر به ويتنطع به فإن هذا خطر عظيم وخطأ جسيم.

والواجب على العبد إن كان صادقاً في دعاء ربه أن يدعو الله عز وجل بأدب وصدق افتقار إليه، وأن يدعو الله بما يحتاجه من أمور دينه ودنياه على الوجه الذي جاءت به السنة.

أما هذه الصيغ التي ذكرها السائل ففيها عدة محاذير:

الأول: أنها تقال على سبيل التندر والتنطع، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هلك المتنطعون" قالها ثلاثاً.

الثاني: أنها لا تنم عن داعٍ يعتبر نفسه مفتقراً إلى الله تعالى يدعوه دعاء خائف راجٍ.

الثالث: أن بعضها يحمل معاني فاسدة أو معاني أشبه ما تكون باللغو كما في دعاء مدرس الجيولوجيا.

ونصيحتي لهؤلاء أن يتقوا الله ويخافوا مقامه، وأن لا يتخذوا آيات الله هزواً، وأن يعلموا أن مقام الرب عظيم لا يخاطب جل وعلا بمثل هذه الكلمات السخيفة المتكلفة، نسأل الله لنا ولهم الهداية.* 
*الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله

" مجموع فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين المجلد الاول - باب العبادة."*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما ينجي من أهوال يوم القيامة*
*درجة حديث ( إني رأيت البارحة عجبا.. )* 

*السؤال:** 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله في أوقاتكم

ما صحة الحديث :

خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن في صفة بالمدينة، فقام علينا فقال : إني رأيت البارحة عجبا، رأيت رجلا من أمتي أتاه ملك الموت ليقبض روحه، فجاءه بره بوالديه فرد ملك الموت عنه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد احتوشته الشياطين، فجاء ذكر الله فطير الشياطين عنه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد احتوشته ملائكة العذاب، فجاءته صلاته فاستنقذته من أيديهم، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي يلهث عطشا، كلما دنا من حوض منع وطرد، فجاءه صيام شهر رمضان فأسقاه وأرواه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي ورأيت النبيين جلوسا حلقا حلقا، كلما دنا إلى حلقة طرد ومنع، فجاءه غسله من الجنابة فأخذ بيده فأقعده إلى جنبي، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي من بين يديه ظلمة، ومن خلفه ظلمة، وعن يمينه ظلمة، وعن يساره ظلمة، ومن فوقه ظلمة، وهو متحير فيه، فجاءه حجه وعمرته فاستخرجاه من الظلمة وأدخلاه في النور، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي يتقي وهج النار وشررها، فجاءته صدقته فصارت سترا بينه وبين النار وظلا على رأسه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي يكلم المؤمنين ولا يكلمونه، فجاءته صلته لرحمه فقالت : يا معشر المؤمنين إنه كان وصولا لرحمه فكلموه، فكلمه المؤمنون وصافحوه وصافحهم، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد احتوشته الزبانية، فجاءه أمره بالمعروف ونهيه عن المنكر فاستنقذه من أيديهم وأدخله في ملائكة الرحمة، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي جاثيا على ركبتيه وبينه وبين الله حجاب، فجاءه حسن خلقه فأخذ بيده فأدخله على الله عز وجل، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد ذهبت صحيفته من قبل شماله، فجاءه خوفه من الله عز وجل فأخذ صحيفته فوضعها في يمينه، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي خف ميزانه، فجاءه رجاؤه من الله عز وجل فاستنقذه من ذلك ومضى، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قد هوى في النار، فجاءته دمعته التي قد بكى من خشية الله عز وجل فاستنقذته من ذلك، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي قائما على الصراط يرعد كما ترعد السعفة في ريح عاصف، فجاءه حسن ظنه بالله عز وجل فسكن روعه ومضى، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي يزحف على الصراط، يحبو أحيانا ويتعلق أحيانا، فجاءته صلاته علي فأقامته على قدميه وأنقذته، ورأيت رجلا من أمتي انتهى إلى أبواب الجنة فغلقت الأبواب دونه، فجاءته شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ففتحت له الأبواب وأدخلته الجنة .

وجزاكم الله خيرا.


الفتوى :* 

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فهذا الحديث المذكور ذكره الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد، وقال: رواه الطبراني بإسنادين في أحدهما سليمان بن أحمد الواسطي، وفي الآخر خالد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي، وكلاهما ضعيف. وضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف الجامع.

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هناك فرق بين كتابة الله و اللة*

*السؤال:** 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هناك من يكتب لفظ الجلالة بهذا الشكل ( اللة ) ,,,

هل هناك فرق بينها وبين كتابتها ب ( الله) ’’’؟؟؟

لان لاحظت الكثير يكتبها (اللة) !!!

أتمني الإيضاح شيخنا الفاضل 

وجزاك الله خير


الجواب :* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم هناك فرق كبير بينهما

لأن ( اللة ) معناها اللغوي اللات وهو الصنم الذي تعبده قريش 

واللفظ الصحيح هو ( الله ) ولذا فلا يجوز كتابة لفظ الجلالة ب ( ة ) .

والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*نشرة مكذوبة منسوبة لزينب رضي الله عنها في شفاء المرض*  

 *السؤال:**كثرت هذه الأيام رسائل تصل إلى البريد الالكتروني تحكي عن شخص مريض ثم جاءته السيدة زينب رضي الله عنها في المنام وعندما استيقظ وجد أنه شفي من المرض .. ثم يطلب منا هذا الشخص إرسال هذه الرسالة إلى عدد من الأصدقاء... ويتوعد من لا يفعل ذلك بأشياء كثيرة تصل إلى الموت ... فما صحة هذه الرسائل ؟ .* *الجواب :* 
*الحمد لله 

هذه النشرة التي سألت عنها أخي الكريم ليست جديدة ، وإنما كثر ترويجها في هذه الأزمنة بسب سهولة التواصل عبر وسائل الاتصال السريع كالبريد الإلكتروني مع غلبة الجهل على كثير ممن يكون عندهم محبة للدين . 

وقد يحصل في هذه القصص تغيير في بعض تفاصيلها إلا إنها متحدة في فكرتها وفي آثارها السيئة على عقائد الناس . 

وقد سبق التحذير منها من سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله وهذا نص كلامه 

تنبيه على نشرة مكذوبة يروجها بعض الجهلة : 

الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على عبد الله ورسوله نبينا محمد ، وعلى آله وصحبه ، أما بعد : 

فقد اطلعت على نشرة مكذوبة يروجها بعض الجهلة وقليلو العلم والبصيرة في دين الله ، ونص هذه النشرة : ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ، قال تعالى : ( أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) صدق الله العظيم . 

أخي المسلم أختي المسلمة . 

مرضت فتاة عمرها ( 13 ) عاما مرضا شديدا عجز الطب في علاجها ، وفي ذات ليلة اشتد بها المرض فبكت حتى غلبها النوم فرأت في منامها بأن السيدة زينب رضي الله عنها وضعت في فمها قطرات فاستيقظت من نومها وقد شفيت من مرضها تماما ، وطلبت منها السيدة زينب رضي الله عنها أن تكتب هذه الرواية ( 13 ) مرة وتوزعها على المسلمين ؛ للعبرة في قدرة الخالق جلت قدرته ، وتجلت في آياته ومخلوقاته ، وتعالى عما يشركون فنفذت الفتاة ما طلب منها ، وقد حصل ما يلي : 

1- النسخة الأولى : وقعت بيد فقير فكتبها ووزعها وبعد مضي ( 13 ) يوما شاء المولى الكريم أن يغتني هذا الفقير . 

2- النسخة الثانية : وقعت في يد عامل فأهملها وبعد مضي ( 13 ) يوما فقد عمله . 

3- النسخة الثالثة : وقعت في يد أحد الأغنياء فرفض كتابتها وبعد مضي ( 13 ) يوما فقد كل ما يملك من ثروة . 

بادر أخي المسلم أختي المسلمة بعد الاطلاع على هذه ا لرواية في كتابتها ( 13 ) مرة وتوزيعها على الناس قد تنال ما تتمنى من المولى الكريم جل شأنه وتعاظمت قدرته . وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ا . ه ) . 

ولما اطلعت على هذه النشرة المفتراة رأيت أن من الواجب التنبيه على أن ما زعمه كاتبها من ترتب فوائد ومصالح لمن قام بكتابتها وترويجها ، وترتب مضار لمن أهملها ولم يقم بنشرها- كذب لا أساس له من الصحة ، بل هي من مفتريات الكذابين والدجالين الذين يريدون صرف المسلمين عن الاعتماد على ربهم سبحانه في جلب النفع ودفع الضر وحده لا شريك له ، مع الأخذ بالأسباب الشرعية والمباحة إلى الاعتماد والاتجاه إلى غيره سبحانه وتعالى في طلب جلب النفع ودفع الضر ، والأخذ بالأسباب الباطلة غير المباحة وغير المشروعة ، وإلى ما يدعو إلى التعلق على غير الله سبحانه وعبادة سواه . 

ولا شك أن هذا من كيد أعداء المسلمين الذين يريدون صرفهم عن دينهم الحق بأي وسيلة كانت ، وعلى المسلمين أن يحذروا هذه المكائد ولا ينخدعوا بها ، كما أنه يجب على المسلم أن لا يغتر بهذه النشرة المزعومة وأمثالها من النشرات التي تروج بين حين وآخر ، وسبق التنبيه على عدد منها ، ولا يجوز للمسلم كتابة هذه النشرة وأمثالها والقيام بتوزيعها بأي حال من الأحوال ، بل القيام بذلك منكر يأثم من فعله ، ويخشى عليه من العقوبة العاجلة والآجلة ؛ لأن هذه من البدع ، والبدع شرها عظيم وعواقبها وخيمة . 

وهذه النشرة على هذا الوجه من البدع المنكرة ، ومن وسائل الشرك والغلو في أهل البيت وغيرهم من الأموات ، ودعوتهم من دون الله والاستغاثة بهم واعتقاد أنهم ينفعون ويضرون من دعاهم أو استغاث بهم ، ومن الكذب على الله سبحانه ، وقد قال سبحانه : ( إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي الْكَذِبَ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ ) النحل/105 ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " متفق على صحته . 

فالواجب على جميع المسلمين الذين تقع في أيديهم هذه النشرة وأمثالها تمزيقها ، وإتلافها ، وتحذير الناس منها ، وعدم الالتفات إلى ما جاء فيها من وعد أو وعيد ؛ لأنها نشرات مكذوبة لا أساس لها من الصحة ولا يترتب عليها خير ولا شر ، ولكن يأثم من افتراها ومن كتبها ووزعها ومن دعا إليها وروجها بين المسلمين ؛ لأن ذلك كله من باب التعاون على الإثم والعدوان الذي نهى الله عنه في محكم كتابه بقوله سبحانه : وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ . 

نسأل الله لنا وللمسلمين السلامة والعافية من كل شر ، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل على من افترى هذه النشرة وأمثالها وأدخل في شرع الله ما ليس منه ، ونسأل الله أن يعامله بما يستحق ؛ لكذبه على الله وترويجه الكذب ، ودعوته الناس إلى وسائل الشرك والغلو في الأموات ، والاشتغال بما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ، وللنصيحة لله ولعباده جرى التنبيه على ذلك . وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ورسوله نبينا محمد ، وآله وصحبه . 

" مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز " ( 8 / 346 – 348 ) . 

والله أعلم .

*
 **  
*قصة الفتاة التي حلمت السيدة زينب* 
*السؤال:* * 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كما تعلمون يا شيخ ما يتردد من الخزعبلات لا سيما في مثل هذه الأيام التي تشهد احتفالات الفرق الضالة بمولد و وفاة الرسول 

و منها هذه القصة التي وردت في أحد منتديات الانترنت و أود معرفة حكمها مأجورين 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

{ اٍنما يريد الله ليدهب عنكم الرجس اهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا } 

اخواني واخواتي المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اصيبت فتاه في الثامنه عشرة من عمرها بمرض , عجز الأطباء من علاجها , وبعد فتره دهبت هذه الفتاه في زياره الى مقام السيده زينب عليها السلام اخت الأمام الحسين عليه السلام حامل راية كربلاء , وقد طلبت من الله جل جلاله الشفاء وبكيت كثيرا حتى غلبه عليها النعاس 

ونامت في مقام السيده زينب عليها السلام وفي منامها سكبت السيده زينب عليها السلام الماء في حلقها , وقالت لها قومي فقد شفيتي بأذن الله تعالى , واوصتها بكتابة هذه القصه 
12 مره وان تقوم بتوزيعها على الناس , فوضعت الورقه في يد رجل فقير فقام بكتابتها وتوزيعها وبعد 12 يوما اصبح غنيا..... 

ووصلت هذه الورقه الى يد رجل موظف فمل يعطها اهتماما وبعد 12 يوما فقده وظيفته , ووصلت هذه الورقه الى يد رجل عجوز فلم يهتم بها وبعد 12 يوما دخل السجن , ووصلت هذه الورقه في يد رجل غني فلم يهتم بها وبعد 12يوما فقد ثروته ........ للعن الله الشاك بأهل البيت عليهم السلام ...... 

ارجو ا من من يقراء هذه المعجزه يقوم بكتابتها اونسخها 12 مره ويوزعها على المسلمين فسوف ينال ما يتمناه بعد 12 يوما بأذن الله تعلى وينال بركات السيده زينب عليها السلام واذا لم يهتم بها فسوف تصيبه مصيبه بعد 12 يوما 

للعن الله الشاك بأهل البيت عليهم السلام ...... 

و جزاكم الله خيرا 
*
*الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيراً 

ما أظن أن عاقلا يَقبَل مثل هذه القصص ، فضلا عن مؤمن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ! وهذه من صناعة وصياغة الرافضة أعداء الدِّين والعَقْل !

فهم الذين يعتقدون أن الأموات يتصرّفون في الأحياء ! وأنهم يَشفون المرضى ! وهذا صنيع أهل الجاهلية مع أصنامهم !

مرّة يَخرجون علينا ببركة العدد ( 13 ) ومرة ببركة العدد ( 12 ) ... ! وقبّح الله أعداء الإسلام الذين أرادوا تشويه صورته الصافية النقيّة بمثل هذه الخزعبلات !

مع أن هذه الخزعبلات لا يَقبلها عقل ، إلا أن من يعتقدها يكفر بالله ، لأن من لوازم الإيمان بالله ، بل من أسس العقيدة ، ومن مقتضيات شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله – أن نعتقد أن الله هو الخالق المالك المدبّر .

وهذا الأمر لم يُخالِف فيه أهل الجاهلية الأولى !

قال الله تبارك وتعالى : ( قُلْ مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالأَبْصَارَ وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ فَقُلْ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ (31) فَذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلاَّ الضَّلالُ فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ ) .

وهذه القصص لا يجوز تناقلها ، ولا روايتها إلا على سبيل التحذير منها ، لما فيها من الطعن في التوحيد ، ولما فيها من نشر الشِّرك والخرافة .

والله المستعان .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أحاديث فضل قيام ليالي الأسبوع مكذوبة* 

 *السؤال:**أتتني رسالة تحتوى على أحاديت فى فضل صلاة الليل عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وهذه الأحاديث لأول مرة أسمعها في حياتي ، أرجو من حضراتكم أن توضحوا لي إذا كانت هذه الأحاديث صحيحة أو لا : عن أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( من صلى ليلة الجمعة ركعتين ، وقرأ فى كل ركعة فاتحة الكتاب وسورة الزلزلة 15 مرة ، فاذا فرغ من صلاته يقول : يا حي يا قيوم ، ياذا الجلال والاكرام ( 100 مرة ) آمنه الله من عذاب القبر وظلمته وضيقته ، وأهوال يوم القيامة ، ولا يقوم من مقامه لا جائعا ولا ظمآنا ، ويكسى حلة من نور ، ولا يخرج من الدنيا حتى يرى مقعده فى الجنة ) . الحديث التاني : عن معاذ بن جبل رضى الله عنه قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( من صلى ليلة السبت 16 ركعة ، وقرأ فى كل ركعة الفاتحة وسورة الاخلاص ( 31 مرة ) أخرج المكر والوسواس والعجب والرياء من قلبه ، ويجمع الله فى قلبه النور والرحمة والرأفة ، ويلبسه يوم القيامة المغفرة ، ويبقى وجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر ، ويبنى له بكل ركعة قصر فى الجنة ) ...إلى العديد ممَّا هو مكتوب من الأحاديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . أرجوكم أفيدوني ، هل أصلي هذه الصلوات ، وهل هى صحيحة أم ضعيفة؟* *الجواب :* 
*الحمد لله

لم يرد حديث صحيح في فضل تخصيص يوم من أيام الأسبوع أو لياليه بقيام أو صلاة نافلة ، وكل ما ورد في ذلك فهو منكر مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا تجوز روايته فضلا عن العمل به ، ومن عمل بمثل هذه الأحاديث المكذوبة فإنما يبتدع في الدين ما ليس منه ، فليحذر عقوبة الله وغضبه .
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في "مجموع الفتاوى" (23/134) :
" والصلاة يوم الأحد والاثنين وغير هذا من أيام الأسبوع - وإن كان قد ذكرها طائفة من المصنفين فى الرقائق - فلا نزاع بين أهل المعرفة بالحديث أن أحاديثه كلها موضوعة ، ولم يستحبها أحد من أئمة الدين ، وفى صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( لَا تَخُصُّوا لَيلَةَ الجُمعَةِ بِقِيَامٍ ، وَلَا يَومَ الجُمعَةِ بِصِيَامٍ ) والله أعلم " انتهى .
ويقول ابن القيم في "المنار المنيف" (95) :
" أحاديث صلوات الأيام والليالي ، كصلاة يوم الأحد وليلة الأحد ويوم الاثنين وليلة الاثنين إلى آخر الأسبوع ، كل أحاديثها كذب " انتهى .
ويقول العراقي رحمه الله في "تخريج الإحياء" (1/259) :
" ليس يصح في أيام الأسبوع ولياليه شيء ، وكلها ضعيفة منكرة " انتهى .
وقال الشوكاني في "الفوائد المجموعة" (46) : 
" قال في المختصر : لا يصح في صلاة الأسبوع شيء " انتهى .
وقد جاء في فضل قيام الليل مطلقا آيات كريمة وأحاديث صحيحة سبق بيانها في جواب السؤال رقم (50070)

والله أعلم .
*

**
 
 *هل يصلي ليلة الجمعة ركعتين يقرأ في كل ركعة الزلزلة 15مرة* 

*السؤال:*

*ورد أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من صلى ليلة الجمعة ركعتين يقرأ في كل ركعة الفاتحة والزلزلة 15 مرة وكذلك باقي ليالي الأسبوع مع اختلاف في الركعات والآيات ما حكم ذلك ؟


**الفتوى**:

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فقد ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يواظب على قيام الليل، وتقدمت صفة صلاته من الليل في الفتوى رقم : 28836 ، والفتوى رقم : 53992 . 

وكونه يصلي ركعتين أو أكثر في ليلة الجمعة أو في غيرها من ليالي الأسبوع على الصفة التي ذكرت فلم نقف على ما يدل على ثبوته ، وعليه ففعل تلك الركعات في وقت معين على صفة خاصة بدون دليل شرعي يعتبر من البدع الإضافية وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أحدث في أمرنا ما ليس منه فهو رد . متفق عليه ، وراجع الفتوى رقم : 631 . 

فعلى المسلم الاقتداء برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل مجالات حياته لقوله تعالى : لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ {الأحزاب 21 } وقوله تعالى أيضا: وَمَا آَتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا {الحشر: 7 } وللفائدة راجع الفتوى رقم : 24406 ، والفتوى رقم : 51690 . 

والله أعلم . 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فضل العشر الأوائل من ذي الحجة من كتاب درة الناصحين
من الأحاديث الموضوعة 

السؤال:ماصحة هذا الحديث: روى عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه سلم: أنه إذا كان أول يوم في-أي ذو الحجة- هو اليوم الذى تاب فيه الله على آدم فمن صام ذلك اليوم استجاب الله له دعائه، اليوم الثانى: هو اليوم الذي نجى الله فيه يونس من بطن الحوت فمن صام ذلك اليوم كتب الله له أجر عبادة سنة كاملة لا يعصي الله فيها أبداً، اليوم الثالث: هو اليوم الذي استجاب فيه لدعاء زكريا فمن صام ذلك اليوم غفر الله ذنبه، اليوم الرابع: هو اليوم الذي ولد فيه نبي الله عيسى فمن صام ذلك اليوم أمنه الله من الفقر وكان يوم القيامه مع السفرة الكرام البررة، اليوم الخامس:هو اليوم الذى ولد فيه نبي الله موسى فمن صام ذلك اليوم أمنه الله من عذاب القبر، اليوم السادس: هو اليوم الذي فتح الله فيه على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن صام ذلك اليوم نظر الله إليه برحمته ومن نظر إليه لا يعذبه أبداً، اليوم السابع: هو اليوم الذي تغلق فيه النار ولا تفتح إلا بعد اليوم العاشر من ذي الحجة فمن صام ذلك اليوم أغلق الله له ثلاثين باب من العسر وفتح له ثلاثين باب من اليسر، اليوم الثامن: هو يوم التروية فمن صام ذلك اليوم كان له من الأجر ما لا يعلمه إلا الله، اليوم التاسع: وهو يوم عرفه فمن صام ذلك اليوم -لغير الحاج- غفر الله له سنة ماضية وسنة مقبلة، اليوم العاشر: فمن قدم فيه قربانا -أضحية- فان له بأول قطرة تقطر من دمائها أن يغفر الله ذنبه وذنب عياله ويقف يوم القيامة وميزانه أثقل من جبل أحد" وصدق الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتاب "دره الصالحين" أول ذو الحجة 1424 ه يوم الخميس الموافق 22 يناير. وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء. 
الجواب: 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فقد بحثنا عن هذا الخبر في مظانه من كتب السنة، فلم نقف عليه في شيء منها، فالظاهر أنه موضوع. 

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه 



كتاب درة الناصحين 

السؤال:
قرأت في كتاب درة الناصحين في الوعظ والإرشاد ولعالم من علماء القرن التاسع الهجري اسمه : عثمان بن حسن بن أحمد الخوبري قرأت ما نصه : عن جعفر ابن محمد عن أبيه عن جده أنه قال : إن الله تعالى نظر إلى جوهرة فصارت حمراء ، لم نظر إليها ثانية فذابت وارتعدت من هيبة ربها ، ثم نظر إليها ثالثة فصارت ماء ، ثم نظر إليها رابعة فجمد نصفها فخلق من النصف العرش ومن النصف الماء ، ثم تركه على حاله ومن ثم يرتعد إلى يوم القيامة . 
وعن علي رضي الله عنه أن الذين يحملون العرش أربعة ملائكة لكل ملك أربعة وجوه أقدامهم في الصخرة التي تحت الأرض السابعة مسيرة خمسمائة عام . أرجو الإفادة ؟. 


الجواب: 

الحمد لله 

هذا الكتاب لا يعتمد عليه ، وهو يشتمل على أحاديث موضوعة وأحاديث ضعيفة لا يعتمد عليها ومنها هذان الحديثان فإنهما لا أصل لهما ، بل هما حديثان موضوعان مكذوبان على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا ينبغي أن يعتمد على هذا الكتاب وما أشبهه من الكتب التي تجمع الغث والسمين والموضوع والضعيف ، فإن أحاديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قد خدمها العلماء من أئمة السنة وبينوا صحيحها من سقيمها ، فينبغي للمؤمن أن يقتني الكتب الجيدة المفيدة مثل الصحيحين ، وكتب السنن الأربع ، ومنتقى الأخبار لابن تيمية ، ورياض الصالحين للنووي ، وبلوغ المرام للحافظ ابن حجر ، وعمدة الحديث للحافظ عبد الغني بن عبد الواحد المقدسي ، وأمثالها من الكتب المفيدة المعتمدة عند أهل العلم . 

فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة للشيخ ابن باز 6 / 406

 

السؤال: 

هذه أختكم في الله خ م س من الخرج تقول في سؤالها لقد داومت على قراءة درة الناصحين في الوعظ والإرشاد وتأثرت به ولكنني أحس أن فيها أشياء مكذوبة وتأكدت من ذلك فما رأيكم في هذا الكتاب يا فضيلة الشيخ 
الجواب 
 
الجواب: 

الشيخ: رأي في هذا الكتاب وفي غيره من كتب الوعظ أن يقرأها الإنسان بتحفظ شديد لأن كثيراً من المؤلفين في الوعظ يأتون بأحاديث لا زمام لها ولا قياد لها ولا أصل لها عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بل هي أحاديث موضوعة أحياناً وضعيفة جداً أحياناً يأتون بها من أجل ترقيق القلوب وتخويفها وهذا خطأ عظيم فإن فيما صح من سنة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام من أحاديث الوعظ كفاية والقرآن العظيم أعظم ما توعظ به القلوب كما قال الله تعالى (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ) فلا واعظ أعظم من القرآن الكريم ومما صح من السنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا عرف الإنسان حال هذه الكتب المؤلفة في الوعظ وأن فيها أحاديث موضوعة أو ضعيفة جداً فليحترز من هذه الأحاديث ولا حرج عليه أن ينتفع بها أن ينتفع منها بما فيها من كلمات الوعظ التي يكتبها الكاتبون ولكن بالنسبة للأحاديث ليكن منها على حذر وليسأل عنها أهل العلم وإذا بين له حال الحديث فليكتب على هامش الكتاب هذا الحديث ضعيف أو موضوع أو ما أشبه ذلك لينتفع به من يطالع الكتاب بعده نعم 

الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أحاديث رجبية غير ثابتة قد توجد في بعض المنتدي**ات
*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين

أولا : تأمل أخي القارئ رعاك الله ما قاله الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى فيما يخص فضائل شهر رجب فإن كلامه ضابط في هذا الباب .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى : لم يرد في فضل شهر رجب، ولا في صيامه ، ولا في صيام شيء منه معين، ولا في قيام ليلة مخصوصة فيه حديث صحيح يصلح للحجة، وقد سبقني إلى الجزم بذلك الإمام أبو إسماعيل الهروي الحافظ ، رويناه عنه بإسناد صحيح ، وكذلك رويناه عن غيره . اه .
انظر : كتاب تبيين العجب فيما ورد في فضل رجب للحافظ ابن حجر ص6 و ص8
و كتاب السنن والمبتدعات للشقيري ص125 .

ثانيا : إليك الأحاديث التي قد تنتشر في بعض المنتديات وهي غير ثابتة مع ذكر المصادر التي حكمت عليها بعدم الثبوت وهي كما يلي :

1 ) حديث : (( اللهم بارك لنا في رجب و شعبان و بلغنا رمضان )) رواه أحمد و الطبراني في الأوسط
قال عنه الحافظ الهيثمي : رواه البزار وفيه زائدة بن أبي الرقاد قال البخاري منكر الحديث وجهله جماعة
انظر : كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي 2 / 165 طبعة دار الريان لعام 1407ه
و ضعفه الإمام النووي كما في كتابه الأذكار و الإمام الذهبي كما في كتابه الميزان 3 / 96 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1995م .
*
*2 )**حديث : (( فضل شهر رجب على الشهور كفضل القرآن على سائر الكلام ))
قال ابن حجر : عنه إنه موضوع
انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء 2 / 110 للعجلوني طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة لعام 1405ه
و كتاب المصنوع لعلي بن سلطان القاري 1 / 128 طبعة مكتبة الرشد لعام 1404ه
*
*3 )** حديث : (( رجب شهر الله وشعبان شهري ورمضان شهر أمتي ))
رواه الديلمي وغيره عن أنس مرفوعا لكن ذكره ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات بطرق عديدة وكذا الحافظ ابن حجر في كتاب تبيين العجب فيما ورد في رجب
انظر : كتاب فيض القدير للمناوي 4 / 162 و 166 طبعة المكتبة التجارية الكبرى لعام 1356ه
و كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 2 / 13 طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة لعام 1405ه
*
*4 )** حديث : (( لا تغفلوا عن أول جمعة من رجب فإنها ليلة تسميها الملائكة الرغائب وذكر الحديث المكذوب بطوله ))
انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 1 / 95 طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة لعام 1405ه
و كتاب نقد المنقول للزرعي 1 / 83 طبعة دار القادري لعام 1411ه
*
*5 )** حديث : (( رجب شهر عظيم يضاعف الله فيه الحسنات فمن صام يوما من رجب فكأنما صام سنة ومن صام منه سبعة أيام غلقت عنه سبعة أبواب جهنم ومن صام منه ثمانية أيام حسنة له ثمانية أبواب الجنة ومن صام منه عشر أيام لم يسأل الله إلا أعطاه ومن صام منه خمسة عشر يوما نادى مناد في السماء قد غفر لك ما مضى فاستأنف العمل ومن زاد زاده الله وفي رجب حمل الله نوحا فصام رجب وأمر من معه أن يصوموا فجرت سبعة أشهر أخر ذلك يوم عاشوراء اهبط على الجودي فصام نوح ومن معه والوحش شكرا لله عز وجل وفي يوم عاشوراء فلق الله البحر لبني إسرائيل وفي يوم عاشوراء تاب الله عز وجل على آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى مدينة يونس وفيه ولد إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم ))
قال الإمام الذهبي : هذا باطل و إسناد مظلم
و قال الهيثمي رواه الطبراني في الكبير وفيه عبدالغفور وهو متروك
انظر : كتاب الميزان للذهبي 5 / 62 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1995م
و كتاب مجمع الزوائد للهيثمي 3 / 188 طبعة دار الريان لعام 1407ه
*
*6 )** كل أحاديث صلاة الرغائب ليلة أول جمعة من رجب كذب مختلق على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وكل حديث في ذكر صوم رجب وصلاة بعض الليالي فيه فهو كذب مفترى
و حديث من صلى بعد المغرب أول ليلة من رجب عشرين ركعة جاز على الصراط بلا نجاسة
و حديث من صام يوما من رجب وصلى ركعتين يقرأ في كل ركعة مئة مرة آية الكرسي وفي الثانية مئة مرة قل هو الله أحد لم يمت حتى ير مقعده من الجنة
و حديث من صام من رجب كذا و كذا .
قال الإمام أبو عبد الله بن أبي بكر الزرعي المتوفى عام 691 الجميع كذب مختلق
انظر : كتاب نقد المنقول للزرعي 1 / 83 – 84 طبعة دار القادري لعام 1411ه
*
*7 )* *حديث : (( من صام ثلاثة أيام من شهرٍ حرامٍ الخميس والجمعة والسبت كتب الله له عبادة تسعمائة سنة )) وفي لفظ : (( ستين سنة )) .
رواه الطبراني في الأوسط 2 / 219 طبعة دار الحرمين لعام 1415ه و قال : لم يرو هذا الحديث عن مسلمة إلا يعقوب تفرد به محمد بن يحيى . اه .
و قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني في الأوسط عن يعقوب بن موسى المدني عن مسلمة ويعقوب مجهول ومسلمة هو ابن راشد الحماني قال فيه حاتم مضطرب الحديث وقال الأزدي في الضعفاء لا يحتج به . اه .
انظر : كتاب مجمع الزوائد 3 / 191 طبعة الريان لعام 1407ه
و حكم بعدم صحته ابن الجوزي في كتابه العلل المتناهية 2 / 554 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية لعام 1403ه .
*
*8 )* *حديث : (( صوم أول يوم من رجب كفارة ثلاث سنين، والثاني كفارة سنتين، ثم كلّ يوم شهراً ))
انظر : كتاب فيض القدير للمناوي 4 / 210 طبعة المكتبة التجارية الكبرى لعام 1356ه .
*
*9 )* *قال العجلوني رحمه الله تعالى : من الأحاديث الموضوعة ما جاء في فضيلة أول ليلة جمعة من رجب الصلاة الموضوعة فيها التي تسمى صلاة الرغائب لم تثبت في السنة ولا ثم أئمة الحديث
انظر : كشف الخفاء للعجلوني 2 / 563 طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة لعام 1405ه
*
*10 )** قال الحافظ أبو عبد الله محمد بن أبي بكر الدمشقي المتوفى 691ه :
وكل حديث في ذكر صوم رجب و صلاة بعض الليالي فيه فهو كذب مفترى كحديث من صلى بعد المغرب أول ليلة من رجب عشرين ركعة جاز على الصراط بلا نجاسة .
انظر : كتاب المنار المنيف 1 / 96 طبعة مكتبة المطبوعات الإسلامية لعام 1403ه
*
*11 )** حديث : (( ما من أحد يصوم يوم الخميس (أول خميس من رجب) ثم يصلي فيما بين العشاء والعتمة يعني ليلة الجمعة اثنتي عشرة ركعة ، يقرأ في كل ركعة بفاتحة الكتاب مرة و(( إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر )) ثلاث مرات ، و(( قل هو الله أحد )) اثنتي عشرة مرة ، يفصل بين كل ركعتين بتسليمة ، فإذا فرغ من صلاته صلى عليّ سبعين، فيقول في سجوده سبعين مرة : ( سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح) ، ثم يرفع رأسه ويقول سبعين مرة : رب اغفر وارحم وتجاوز عما تعلم ، إنك أنت العزيز الأعظم ، ثم يسجد الثانية فيقول مثل ما قال في السجدة الأولى ، ثم يسأل الله تعالى حاجته ، فإنها تقضى والذي نفسي بيده ، ما من عبد ولا أَمَة صلى هذه الصلاة إلا غفر الله له جميع ذنوبه ، ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر ، وعدد الرمل ، ووزن الجبال ، وورق الأشجار ، ويشفع يوم القيامة في سبعمئة من أهل بيته ممن قد استوجب النار ))
حكم عليه بالوضع عدد من العلماء أنظر كتاب : فتاوى الإمام النووي ص 57 ، تنبيه الغافلين ص 496 ، الفتاوى لابن تيمية 23/132، الفتاوى ، 23/134 135 ، الحوادث والبدع ص103. 

و الله أعلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


*عباس رحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل تطوى الصحف بنهاية العام الهجري ؟* 
*السؤال:

**حكم تخصيص نهاية العام بعبادة كالاستغفار والصوم؟.
حكم التهنئة ببداية العام الهجري الجديد؟ .
هل تطوى الصحف بنهاية العام الهجري ؟
يتناقل الناس عبر الجوال مثل هذه الرسالة: " ستطوى صحيفة هذا العام ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة، فاختم عامك بالتوبة والاستغفار والصيام، وتحلل من الآخرين.. فما حكم نشرها ؟ وما حكم التهنئة بنهاية العام الهجري ؟.*


*الإجابة:

**لا يجوز إرسال هذه الرسالة وأمثالها، ولا العمل بما ذكر فيها؛ لأن تخصيص نهاية العام أو بدايته بعبادة: بدعة في الدين، ويسميها أهل العلم: " بدعة إضافية " ؛ لأن العمل إذا كان أصله مشروعاً وكان مطلقاً ؛ كالصوم أو الاستغفار أو الدعاء، ثم قيد بسبب أو عدد أو كيفية أو مكان أو زمان؛ كنهاية العام الهجري، أصبح هذا الوصف الزائد بدعة مضافة إلى عمل مشروع، وإضافة هذه الأوصاف إلى العبادة المطلقة غير معقول المعنى على التفصيل، فأصبح مضاهياً للطريقة الشرعية التعبدية وهذا وجه الابتداع فيها، ومثله في الحكم تخصيص نهاية العام أو بدايته بالحديث عن هجرة النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- في خطبة الجمعة أو المحاضرات، وقد حذر النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- من الإحداث في الدين؛ فعن عائشة- رضي الله عنها- قالت: قال رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- : (( من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس فيه فهو رد )) متفق عليه . 
وما ذكر في السؤال بأن صحف هذا العام تطوى ولا تفتح إلا يوم القيامة، فاختم عامك بالتوبة والاستغفار والصيام، وتحلل من الآخرين؟. غير صحيح ؛ فإن باب التوبة مفتوح للمسلم ما لم يحضره الموت أو تطلع الشمس من مغربها. 
أما التهنئة بنهاية العام الهجري، ففيه شبهتان: 
الأولى: شبهة التشبه بالنصارى في تهنئتهم برأس السنة الميلادية. 
والثانية: ذريعة التوسع والمبالغة حتى تتحول التهنئة إلى الاحتفال والعيد، وقد حصل هذا في بعض المدارس وبعض البلاد الأخرى، ولذا فإن القول بتحريم التهنئة هنا متوجه، وأنصح بتركها، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 

الدكتور يوسف الأحمد*
*
*
*هل يُوصَى بختم العام بالاستغفار والصيام ؟* 
*السؤال:**مع اقتراب نهاية السنة الهجرية تنتشر رسائل الجوال بأن صحيفة الأعمال سوف تطوى بنهاية العام ، وتحث على ختمه بالاستغفار والصيام ؛ فما حكم هذه الرسائل ؟ وهل صيام آخر يوم من السنة ، إذا وافق الاثنين أو الخميس بدعة.**الجواب:**الحمد لله 

قد دلت السنة على أن أعمال العباد ترفع للعرض على الله عز وجل أولاً بأول ، في كل يوم مرتين : مرة بالليل ومرة بالنهار : 

ففي صحيح مسلم (179) عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَامَ فِينَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِخَمْسِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَقَالَ : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لا يَنَامُ ، وَلا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ أَنْ يَنَامَ ، يَخْفِضُ الْقِسْطَ وَيَرْفَعُهُ ، يُرْفَعُ إِلَيْهِ عَمَلُ اللَّيْلِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ النَّهَارِ، وَعَمَلُ النَّهَارِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ اللَّيْلِ ) 

قال النووي رحمه الله : الْمَلائِكَة الْحَفَظَة يَصْعَدُونَ بِأَعْمَالِ اللَّيْل بَعْد اِنْقِضَائِهِ فِي أَوَّل النَّهَار , وَيَصْعَدُونَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّهَار بَعْد اِنْقِضَائِهِ فِي أَوَّل اللَّيْل . 

وروى البخاري (555) ومسلم (632) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( يَتَعَاقَبُونَ فِيكُمْ مَلائِكَةٌ بِاللَّيْلِ وَمَلائِكَةٌ بِالنَّهَارِ ، وَيَجْتَمِعُونَ فِي صَلاةِ الْفَجْرِ وَصَلاةِ الْعَصْرِ ، ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ الَّذِينَ بَاتُوا فِيكُمْ فَيَسْأَلُهُمْ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِمْ : كَيْفَ تَرَكْتُمْ عِبَادِي ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ : تَرَكْنَاهُمْ وَهُمْ يُصَلُّونَ وَأَتَيْنَاهُمْ وَهُمْ يُصَلُّونَ ) . 

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله : " فيه : أَنَّ الأَعْمَال تُرْفَع آخِرَ النَّهَار , فَمَنْ كَانَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي طَاعَة بُورِكَ فِي رِزْقه وَفِي عَمَله ، وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم ، وَيَتَرَتَّب عَلَيْهِ حِكْمَة الأَمْر بِالْمُحَافَظَةِ عَلَيْهِمَا وَالاهْتِمَام بِهِمَا – يعني صلاتي الصبح والعصر - ) " انتهى . 

ودلت السنة على أن أعمال كل أسبوع تعرض  أيضا  مرتين على الله عز وجل . 

روى مسلم (2565 ) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( تُعْرَضُ أَعْمَالُ النَّاسِ فِي كُلِّ جُمُعَةٍ مَرَّتَيْنِ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ وَيَوْمَ الْخَمِيسِ فَيُغْفَرُ لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ مُؤْمِنٍ إِلا عَبْدًا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ أَخِيهِ شَحْنَاءُ فَيُقَالُ : اتْرُكُوا هَذَيْنِ حَتَّى يَفِيئَا ) . 

ودلت السنة أيضا على أن أعمال كل عام ترفع إلى الله عز وجل جملة واحدة في شهر شعبان : 

روى النسائي (2357) عن أُسَامَة بْن زَيْدٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ : قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَمْ أَرَكَ تَصُومُ شَهْرًا مِنْ الشُّهُورِ مَا تَصُومُ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ ؟!! 

قَالَ : ( ذَلِكَ شَهْرٌ يَغْفُلُ النَّاسُ عَنْهُ بَيْنَ رَجَبٍ وَرَمَضَانَ ، وَهُوَ شَهْرٌ تُرْفَعُ فِيهِ الأَعْمَالُ إِلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يُرْفَعَ عَمَلِي وَأَنَا صَائِمٌ ) حسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع . 

فتلخص من هذه النصوص أن أعمال العباد تعرض على الله ثلاثة أنواع من العرض : 

• العرض اليومي ، ويقع مرتين كل يوم . 

• والعرض الأسبوعي ، ويقع مرتين أيضا : يوم الاثنين ويوم الخميس . 

• العرض السنوي ، ويقع مرة واحدة في شهر شعبان . 

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " عمل العام يرفع في شعبان ؛ كما أخبر به الصادق المصدوق ويعرض عمل الأسبوع يوم الاثنين والخميس ، وعمل اليوم يرفع في آخره قبل الليل ، وعمل الليل في آخره قبل النهار . فهذا الرفع في اليوم والليلة أخص من الرفع في العام ، وإذا انقضى الأجل رفع عمل العمر كله وطويت صحيفة العمل " انتهى باختصار من "حاشية سنن أبي داود" . 

وقد دلت أحاديث عرض الأعمال على الله تعالى على الترغيب في الازدياد من الطاعات في أوقات العرض ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في صيام شعبان : ( فأحب أن يرفع عملي وأنا صائم ) . 

وفي سنن الترمذي (747) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( تُعْرَضُ الأَعْمَالُ يَوْمَ الاثْنَيْنِ وَالْخَمِيسِ ؛ فَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يُعْرَضَ عَمَلِي وَأَنَا صَائِمٌ ) صححه الألباني في "إرواء الغليل" (949) . 

وكان بعض التابعين يبكي إلى امرأته يوم الخميس وتبكي إليه ، ويقول : اليوم تعرض أعمالنا على الله عز وجل !! [ ذكره ابن رجب في لطائف المعارف ] . 

ومما ذكرناه يتبين أنه لا مدخل لنهاية عام ينقضي ، أو بداية عام جديد ، بِطَيِّ الصُّحف ، وعرض الأعمال على الله عز وجل ، وإنما العرض بأنواعه التي أشرنا إليها ، قد حددت النصوص له أوقاتاً أخرى ، ودلت النصوص أيضا على هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإكثار من الطاعات في هذه الأوقات . 

وقال الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله عن التذكير بنهاية العام في نهايته : " لا أصل لذلك ، وتخصيص نهايته بعبادة معينة كصيام بدعة منكرة " انتهى . 

وأما صيام الاثنين أو الخميس ، إذا كان من عادة الإنسان ، أو كان يصومه لأجل ما ورد من الترغيب في صيامهما ، فلا يمنع منه موافقته لنهاية عام أو بدايته ، بشرط ألا يصومه لأجل هذه الموافقة ، أو ظنا منه أن صيامهما في هذه المناسبة له فضل خاص . 

والله أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

*
**
* حكم تخصيص آخر السنة الهجرية بالأعمال*
*السؤال:
*
*فضيلة الشيخ: د.ناصر العمر 
السلام عليكم ورخمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
يكثر في نهاية العام رسائل الجوال وغيرهابالتهنة به وطلب الاستغفارقبل طي الصحائف، بل وتصل أحيانا إلى الدعوة بصيام آخر أيام السنة، أو أول أيام السنة الجديدة، وبإحياء ليلة رأس السنة الهجرية، ونحو ذلك
جزاكم الله خيرا 
*
*الإجابة:**الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد:
فعن عائشة _رضي الله عنها_ قالت: قال رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_: "من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس فيه فهو رد" رواه البخاري.
وما انتشر في هذه الأيام بمناسبة نهاية العام من تخصيص آخر العام أو أوله بالصيام واختتام آخر السنة بصلاة أو عبادة أو استغفار، فكل هذه الأمور لا أصل لها في الشرع، وقد سألت كلاً من شيخي الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك، والشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي _حفظهما الله_ عن ذلك، فقالا: "كل ذلك لا أصل له، وهو بدعة"، حيث إن تخصيص عبادة بزمان أو مكان أو بعدد مما لم يرد به دليل هو بدعة، كما قرر العلماء _رحمهم الله_، بعد استقراء النصوص وتتبعها.
وما يتعلق بطي الصحائف فلم يرد به دليل صحيح أنها تطوى آخر العام؛ علماً أن تحديد آخر العام وأوله كان باجتهاد من الصحابة في زمن عمر رضي الله عنهم وليس مرفوعاً إلى النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ، حيث إن الهجرة قد اختلف في زمانها على أقوال عدة، ولذلك فتقييد المحاسبة في آخر العام لا أصل له، بل يجب أن يحاسب المرء نفسه طوال العام كما قال عمر _رضي الله عنه_: "حَاسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُحَاسَبُوا وَتَزَيَّنُوا لِلْعَرْضِ الأَكْبَرِ وَإِنَّمَا يَخِفُّ الْحِسَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَى مَنْ حَاسَبَ نَفْسَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا"، رواه الترمذي.
أما التهاني، فمن قصد بذلك التعبد فلا ينبغي ولا أصل له، ويخشى أن يكون فيه تشبه بأهل الكتاب مما يجعله عيداً، ولذلك قرر بعض العلماء أنه بدعة أيضاً، وقيل إن كان من أمور العادات فليس ببدعة ما لم يرد به تعبداً، ولذلك أرى تجنبه، والواجب هو الحرص على التزام الكتاب والسنة ومنهج سلف الأمة، والحذر من الابتداع والتوسع فيما لم يرد به دليل، ولو كان خيراً لسبقونا إليه مع قيام الداعي لمثله في زمنهم، فعدم فعلهم يدل على عدم مشروعيته.
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.

الشيخ أ.د. ناصر العمر* **
*هل تطوى صحائف الأعمال آخر كل عام!* 

*السؤال:

**انتشرت بين الناس رسالةُ جوالٍ تحث على صيام آخر يوم من السنة الهجرية؛ لأن صحائف أعمال العام للمكلَّفين سترفع في هذا اليوم إلى الله، فينبغي على كل مسلم أن يختم صحائف عامه بعمل صالح، فهل لهذا أصل؟ أفتونا مأجورين.* *الجواب:**الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد:
فلم يرد نصٌّ في كتاب الله ولا في السنة الصحيحة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن صحائف الأعمال للعباد ترفع إلى الله آخر كل عام هجري، ولا حتى ميلادي، كيف ونحن نعلم أن التأريخ بالهجري والميلادي، وتحديد بدايته ونهايته إنما هو حساب بشري اصطلح عليه الناس، ولم يُتلقَ عن الشرع!! 
وإنما الذي جاء في النصوص الشرعية: أن الأعمال تعرض على الله كل اثنين وخميس، كما جاء ذلك في صحيح مسلم، عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "تعرض الأعمال في كل يوم خميس واثنين، فيغفر الله عز وجل في ذلك اليوم لكل امرئ لا يشرك بالله شيئاً؛ إلا امرأ كانت بينه وبين أخيه ‏ ‏شحناء،‏ ‏فيقول: اتركوا ‏هذين حتى يصطلحا".
وفي جامع الترمذي ‏أنه‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏‏قال: ‏"‏تعرض الأعمال يوم ‏ ‏الاثنين والخميس، فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم". 
وقد روي حديث في صحته نظر أن الأعمال ترفع في شهر شعبان، فعن أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما، قال: قلت يا رسول الله لم أرك تصوم من شهر من الشهور ما تصوم من شعبان، قال: "ذلك شهر يغفل الناس عنه بين رجب ورمضان، وهو شهر ترفع فيه الأعمال إلى ربِّ العالمين؛ فأحب أن يرفع عملي وأنا صائم " أخرجه النسائي وأحمد، وفي سنده ضعف.
كما جاء في الكتاب العزيز أنه يقضى في ليلة القدر أمرُ السنة كلها من حياة وموت ورزق وسائر أمور السنة، لكن لم يَرِدْ فيه أن الأعمال تعرض في ليلة القدر على الله، قال تعالى: "إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة أنا كنا منذرين، فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم، امراً من عندنا انا كنا مرسلين" [الدخان:3-5]
قال عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قوله: "فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ": (يكتب من أم الكتاب في ليلة القدر ما يكون في السنة من رزق أو موت أو حياة أو مطر) أخرجه محمد بن نصر وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم كما في الدر المنثور (7/ 399). 
وقال رضي الله عنه: في قوله تعالى: (فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم): يعني ليلة القدر، ففي تلك الليلة يفرق أمر الدنيا إلى مثلها من قابل، موت أو حياة أو رزق، كل أمر الدنيا يفرق تلك الليلة إلى مثلها من قابل) أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك (2/487) وصحَّحه، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان (3/321).
وعلى هذا فلا معنى لتخصيص آخر يوم من أيام السنة الهجرية أو الميلادية بكثرة صيام أو صلاة أو غير ذلك من الأعمال الصالحة؛ إلا أن يوافق ذلك يوم الاثنين، أو الخميس، فيُصام ذلك اليوم عملاً بما ورد من استحباب صيامهما.
وعلى المسلم ألا ينشر ما يرده من هذه الرسائل التي تدعو إلى تفضيل أيامٍ أو تخصيصها بعبادة قبل أن يسأل عن ذلك أهلَ العلم. 
والله تعالى أعلم، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. 

المجيب سامي بن عبد العزيز الماجد 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية* 
**

*هل هذا يعني تخصيص آخر العام بمزيد عبادة* 
*السؤال:*

*أحسن الله إليك

يقول الرسول (إنما الأعمال بالخواتيم)

هل هذا يعني تخصيص آخر العام بمزيد عبادة .
*

*الجواب:*
*وإليك أحْسَن ..

لا يَجوز تخصيص آخر العام بِعِبَادة خاصة ؛ لأنَّ هذا مِن قَبِيل البِدَع . لأن من شروط قَبُول الأعمال : مُتابعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك العَمَل . 

وقد نص العلماء على أن المتابعة لا تتحقق إلاَّ بِسِتَّة أمُور :

الأول : سبب العبادة

الثاني : جنس العبادة

الثالث : قَدْر العبادة

الرابع : صِفة العبادة

الخامس : زمان العبادة ( فيما حُدِّد لها زمان )

السادس : مكان العبادة ( فيما قُيّدت بمكان مُعيّن )

وأما الحديث الذي أشرت إليه فليس فيه دَلالة على تخصيص آخر العام بِمَزيد عَمَل ، إذ هو فيما يتعلّق بآخر العُمُر ، لا بآخر العام . 

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فرصة عظيمة : بيت فخم للبيع* 




*الموضوع:*

*فرصة عظيمة 

بيت فخم للبيع 

مواصفات البيت : طوبة ذهب وطوبة فضة 

• الموقع : في جنة الرحمن ( و سيأتي تفصيل للاماكن المتاحة )

الجار : خير الأنام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وخيار الصحابة .. والانبياء والمرسلين

• السقف : عرش الرحمن

• السعر : (12) ركعة سنة في اليوم 

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

لبنة ذهب ولبنة فضة ، وملاطها 
المسك ، وحصباؤها اللؤلؤ والياقوت ، وترابها الزعفران ، من 

يدخلها ينعم لا يبأس ، ويخلد لا يموت ، لا تبلى ثيابه ، ولا يفنى 

وتفاصيل (12) ركعة على النحو التالي :

o ركعتان قبل صلاة الفجر

o أربع ركعات قبل صلاة الظهر وركعتان بعدها 

o ركعتان بعد صلاة المغرب

o ركعتان بعد صلاة العشاء

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

(ما من عبد مسلم يصلي لله تعالى كل يوم اثنتي عشرة ركعة تطوعا 

غير الفريضة إلا بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة) رواه مسلم . 

فهل من مشتري ؟؟؟! 

وبالنسبة لموصافات ومقاسات الغُرف : 

وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن في الجنة غرفاً من أصناف 

الجوهر كله يرى ظاهرُها من باطنها وباطنها من ظاهرها فيها 

من النعم واللذات ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ) 

[ رواه البيهقي (253) 

وممكن اختياري .. حديقة حول البيت 

و بالنسبة لأشجار الحديقة فيوجد اختيارت منها : 

1- النخل

سعر النخلة الواحدة ..جملة واحدة

سبحان الله وبحمده 

شوف كم نخلة تريد. 

2-أشجار 

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن في الجنة لشجرة يسير الراكب 

في ظلها مائة عام لا يقطعها ) 

[ صحيح البخاري ( 11/415) في الرقاق 

3- ثمار الشجر في الحديقة 

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الرجل إذا نزع ثمرة ً من 

الجنة عادت مكانها أخرى) 

[ رواه الطبري . والبزاز] 

............

و هناك بعض المنازل في موقع متميز 

فممكن ..ان يكون بمنطقة هادئة بجوار نهر الكوثر 

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الكوثر نهر في الجنة حافتاه من 

ذهب ومجراه على الدر والياقوت تربته أطيب من المسك 

وماؤه أحلى من العسل وأبيض من الثلج ) 

[ رواه الترمذي (3361) في تفسير القرآن 

أو أن يكون بمنطقة رومانسية بجوار نهر البيدخ

حيث الحور العين 

أن ابن عباس قال : إن في الجنة نهراً يقال له البيدخ عليه قباب من 
ياقوت تحته حور ناشئات ، يقول أهل الجنة : انطلقوا بنا 
الى البيدخ ، فيجيئون فيتصفحون تلك الجواري ، فإذا أعجب رجلاً 

منهم جارية مس معصمها فتتبعه

[ رواه أبونعيم في صفة الجنة (382) ] 
(ملحوظة: علي الشاري الا يشك في اي من هذه المواصفات ..نظرا لكتابة السند اسفل كل حديث ) 
فهل من مشتري ؟؟؟!!! 

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ألا مشمر للجنة فإن الجنة لا 

خطرلها ، هي ورب الكعبة نور يتلألأُ ، وريحانة تهتز ، وقصر 

مشيد ، ونهر مطرد ، وثمرة نضيجة ، وزوجة حسناء جميلة ، وحلل 

كثيرة في مقامٍ أبداً ، في دارٍ سليمةٍ ، وفاكهةٍ وخضرةٍ وحبرة 

ونعمةٍ ، في محلة عاليةٍ بهية ) 

[ رواه ابن أبي الدنيا . والبزاز . وابن حبان في صحيحه . و البيهقي . وابن ماجه ] 

ماذا تنتظر ..الضمان هو قسم الرسول في الحديث السابق 

سارع الان باقتناء منزلك في الجنة ..

فالاماكن غير محدودة 

ملحوظة

علي السادة المشترين اذا 
كنت من الحامدين ...فلك الاسبقية 

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أول من يدعى إلى الجنة يوم 

القيامة الحامدون الذين يحمدون الله في السراء والضراء ) 

[ رواه أبونعيم في صفة الجنة (1/115) وفي الحلية (5/69) ] 

و جزاكم الله خيرا !!

لا تنسونا من دعائكم

ملحوظة : جميع الاحاديث المذكورة ..قد اوردت سندها 

و مصارد كتبها . .و ذلك لضمان التأكيد

من الاخر محدش يشك في كلامي !! 

حقوق الطبع والتوزيع محفوظة 

و جزاكم الله خير* *الجواب:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الفاضلة مع صحة الأدلة إلا أن أدلة الشرع لا ينبغي أن تطرح بهذا المفهوم

ومع أن الموضوع في أصله صحيح إلا أن طرقه بهذه الصورة لا ينبغي فالحديث الشريف ينبغي أن تبقى له هيبته النصية كما هي ، ولقد رأيت كثيراً من النصوص الشرعية وضعت بهذه الصورة وتناولها كثير من المتحمسين فأظهروها بصورة تخرج عن صورتها الصحيحة .

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم وسدد خطاكم* 

*الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أحاديث عاشورية موضوعة منتشرة في بعض المنتديات
*

*عباس رحيم


أخي المسلم : حرصا مني على تعميم الفائدة ، و دفاعا عن سنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و نظرا لاشتهار بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة الخاصة بيوم عاشوراء ، رأيت كتابة جملة من هذه الأحاديث مع ذكر المصادر التي حكمت بعدم صحتها حتى لا ينسب إلى السنة ما ليس منها وهذه الأحاديث هي :
*
*1 ) حديث : (( من وسع على عياله يوم عاشوراء ، وسع الله عليه سائر سنته ))*
*انظر : كتاب الموضوعات للإمام ابن الجوزي 2/572 وكتاب المنار المنيف للإمام ابن القيم 1 / 111 وكتاب مشكاة المصابيح للعلامة الألباني 1/601 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام الشوكاني 1 / 98 و كتاب الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال للإمام ابن عدي 5 / 211 و كتاب الضعفاء للعلامة العقيلي 3 / 252 و كتاب لسان الميزان للحافظ ابن حجر 6 / 307 و كتاب العلل المتناهية للإمام ابن الجوزي 2 / 552 و كتاب المقاصد الحسنة للعلامة السخاوي 1 / 764 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 360 و كتاب التذكرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة للعلامة الزركشي 1 / 188 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 100 و كتاب وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 157 و كتاب أطراف الغرائب و الأفراد للعلامة أبو طاهر المقدسي 3 / 370 و كتاب أسنى المطالب للحوت 1 / 292 و كتاب معرفة التذكرة للعلامة ابن القيسراني 1 / 237
*
*2 ) حديث : (( من أحيا ليلة عاشوراء فكأنما عبد الله مثل عبادة أهل السموات السبع و من صلى أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة بالحمد مرة و مرة ( قل هو الله أحد ) غفر الله له ذنوب خمسين عاما ماضية و خمسين مستقبلة و بنى له في الملأ الأعلى ألف منبر من نور و من سقى شربة ماء فكأنما لم يعص الله طرفة عين ))*
*انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 150 و كتاب الموضوعات للإمام ابن الجوزي 2 / 45 و كتاب تلخيص كتاب الموضوعات للإمام الذهبي 1 / 184
*
*3 ) حديث : (( من صلى يوم عاشوراء ما بين الظهر و العصر أربع ركعات يقرأ في كل ركعة بفاتحة الكتاب مرة و آية الكرسي عشر مرات و قل هو الله أحد إحدى عشرة مرة و المعوذتين خمس مرات فإذا سلم استغفر الله سبعين مرة أعطاه الله في الفردوس قبة بيضاء فيها بيت من زمردة خضراء سعة ذلك البيت مثل الدنيا ثلاث مرات و ذلك البيت ... الخ ))*
*انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام الشوكاني 1 / 47 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 474 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 90 و كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2 / 46 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 89
*
*4 ) حديث : (( صلاة الخصماء و هي أربع ركعات يصليها في يوم عاشوراء ))*
*انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 111 و كتاب القصاص و المذكرين للإمام ابن الجوزي 1 / 312
*
*5 ) حديث : (( صلاة يوم عاشوراء ست ركعات في الأولى بعد الفاتحة سورة الشمس وفي الثانية إنا أنزلناه وفي الثالثة إذا زلزلت وفي الرابعة سورة الإخلاص وفي الخامسة سورة الفلق وفي السادسة سورة الناس ويسجد بعد السلام ويقرأ فيها قل يا أيها الكافرون سبع مرات ويسأل الله حاجته ))*
*انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110
*
*6 ) حديث : (( صلاة يوم عاشوراء عند الإشراق يصلي ركعتين في الأولى بعد الفاتحة آية الكرسي وفي الثانية (لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن) إلى آخر سورة الحشر ويقول بعد السلام يا أول الأولين ويا آخر الآخرين لا إله إلا أنت خلقت أول ما خلقت في هذا اليوم وتخلق آخر ما تخلق في هذا اليوم أعطني فيه خير ما أوليت فيه أنبيائك وأصفيائك من ثواب البلايا وأسهم لنا ما أعطيتهم فيه من الكرامة بحق محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ))*
*انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110
*
*7 ) حديث : (( صلاة وقت السحر من ليلة عاشوراء وهي أربع ركعات في كل ركعة بعد الفاتحة يقرأ آية الكرسي ثلاث مرات وسورة الإخلاص إحدى عشر مرة وبعد الفراغ يقرأ سورة الإخلاص مائة مرة ))*
*انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110
*
*8 ) حديث : (( صلاة ليلة عاشوراء مائة ركعة في كل ركعة يقرأ بعد الفاتحة سورة الإخلاص ثلاث مرات ))*
*انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 110
*
*9 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب عشرة آلاف شهيد ))*
*انظر : كتاب الموضوعات العلامة ابن الجوزي 2 / 114 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149
*
*10 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب عشرة آلاف ملك ))*
*انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 96 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149 كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 114
*
*11 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء كتب الله له عبادة ستين سنة ))*
*انظر : كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري ص 402 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/149 وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام السيوطي 2/108 وكتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2/202
*
*12 ) حديث : (( من صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب حاج ومعتمر ومن صام يوم عاشوراء أعطى ثواب سبع سماوات ومن فيها من الملائكة ومن أفطر عنده مؤمن في يوم عاشوراء فكأنما أفطر عنده جميع أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن أشبع جائعا يوم عاشوراء فكأنما أطعم فقراء أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأشبع بطونهم ومن مسح على رأس يتيم في يوم عاشوراء رفعت له بكل شعرة على رأسه درجة في الجنة ))*
*انظر : كتاب المجروحين لإمام ابن حبان 1 / 265 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 92 و 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149
*
*13 ) حديث : (( إن الوحوش كانت تصوم يوم عاشوراء ))*
*انظر : كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/156 وكتاب تذكرة الموضوعات للعلامة محمد بن طاهر الفتني ص 118 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 98 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 94
*
*14 ) حديث : (( أن الصرد أول طائر صام يوم عاشوراء ))*
*انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 555 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 156 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 97 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 415 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93
*
*15 ) حديث : (( من اغتسل يوم عاشوراء لم يمرض إلا مرض الموت ))*
*انظر : وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 113 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97
*
*16 ) حديث : (( من أشبع أهل بيت مساكين يوم عاشوراء مر على الصراط كالبرق الخاطف ))*
*انظر : وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و 92 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 113 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97
*
*17 ) حديث : (( من عاد مريضا يوم عاشوراء فكأنما عاد مرضى ولد آدم كلهم ))*
*انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 151 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 114 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 97
*
*18 ) حديث : (( من اكتحل بالإثمد يوم عاشوراء لم ترمد عينه ))*
*انظر : كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 306 و كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 98 و 632 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة ملا علي القاري 1 / 332 و كتاب التذكرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة للعلامة الزركشي 1 / 159
*
*19 ) حديث : (( ما من عبد يبكي يوم قتل الحسين يعني يوم عاشوراء إلا كان يوم القيامة مع أولي العزم من الرسل ))*
*انظر : كتاب الفوائد المجموعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للشوكاني 1 / 440 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 39 و كتاب لسان الميزان للحافظ ابن حجر 2 / 451
*
*20 ) حديث : (( خلق القلم يوم عاشوراء واللوح كمثله وخلق جبريل يوم عاشوراء وملائكته يوم عاشوراء وخلق آدم يوم عاشوراء وولد إبراهيم يوم عاشوراء ونجاه الله من النار يوم عاشوراء وفدى إسماعيل يوم عاشوراء وغرق فرعون يوم عاشوراء ورفع إدريس يوم عاشوراء وتاب الله على آدم يوم عاشوراء وغفر ذنب داود يوم عاشوراء وأعطى الملك سليمان يوم عاشوراء وولد النبي يوم عاشوراء واستوى الرب على العرش يوم عاشوراء ويوم القيامة يوم عاشوراء ))*
*انظر : كتاب المجروحين لإمام ابن حبان 1 / 266 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2 / 149 و كتاب الموضوعات لابن الجوزي 2 / 115
*
*21 ) حديث : (( أن الله خلق السموات و الأرض يوم عاشوراء ))*
*انظر : كتاب المنار المنيف للإمام لأبن القيم 1 / 52 و كتاب كشف الخفاء للعلامة العجلوني 2 / 557 و كتاب الأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة العلامة الملا علي القاري 1 / 427 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب الموضوعات للعلامة لابن الجوزي 2 / 114
*
*22 ) حديث : (( إن في يوم عاشوراء توبة آدم ، واستواء سفينة نوح على الجودي ، ورد يوسف على يعقوب ، ونجاة إبراهيم من النار ))*
*انظر : كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي ص 96 وكتاب تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة والموضوعة للعلامة الكناني 2/148 وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للإمام السيوطي 2/109 وكتاب مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية 25/300
*
*23 ) حديث : (( في أول يوم من رجب ركب نوح في السفينة فصام هو و جميع من معه وجرت بهم السفينة ستة أشهر فانتهى ذلك إلى المحرم فاستوت السفينة على الجودي يوم عاشوراء فصام نوح وأمر جميع من معه من الوحش والدواب فصاموا شكرا لله ))*
*انظر : كتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 99 و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للإمام الذهبي 5 / 62 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 96
*
*24 ) حديث : (( فلق البحر لبني إسرائيل يوم عاشوراء ))*
*كتاب الكامل في الضعفاء لإمام ابن عدي 3 / 199 و كتاب الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة للعلامة اللكنوي 1 / 94 و وكتاب اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة للعلامة السيوطي 2/ 93 و كتاب ميزان الاعتدال للإمام الذهبي 5 / 62 و كتاب معرفة التذكرة العلامة ابن القيسراني 3 / 1629

هذه الأحاديث بهذه الألفاظ غير ثابتة ، ومن باب النصيحة للأمة تم بيانها ، وفي الأحاديث الصحيحة ما يغني عن الضعيف .
و الله أعلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين . 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم قول المسلم للمسلم جمعة مباركة**السؤال:
*
*ما حكم قول "جمعة مباركة" للناس في كل جمعة، مع العلم أن الجملة انتشرت بين الشباب ؟

جزاكم الله كل خير .
*
*الفتوى :*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فالتزام قول المسلم لأخيه المسلم بعد الجمعة أو كل جمعة ( جمعة مباركة ) لا نعلم فيه سنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن صحابته الكرام، ولم نطلع على أحد من أهل العلم قال بمشروعيته، فعلى هذا يكون بهذا الاعتبار بدعة محدثة لا سيما إذا كان ذلك على وجه التعبد واعتقاد السنية، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد . رواه مسلم والبخاري معلقا، وفي لفظ لهما: من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد . وأما إذا قال المسلم لأخيه أحيانا من غير اعتقاد لثبوتها ولا التزام بها ولا مداومة عليها، ولكن على سبيل الدعاء فنرجو أن لا يكون بها بأس، وتركها أولى حتى لا تصير كالسنة الثابتة، وانظر الفتوى رقم : 10514 ، والفتوى رقم : 19781 . 

والله أعلم . 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*خبر عاجل وخطير: الشمس ستطلع من الغرب ( هذا ما انتشر في المنتديات العربية )*  *السؤال:
* *سبحان الله العظيم !! 
خبر عاجل وخطير :الشمس ستطلع من مغربها على المريخ طوال شهر سبتمبر!!
نقلاً عن الموقع الأمريكي الشهير 
http://www.space.com
================================
ذكر علماء الفلك ان كوكب المريخ قد تباطئت سرعته في الاتجاه الشرقي في الاسابيع القليلة الماضية حتى وصل الى مرحلة التذبذب ما بين الشرق والغرب ...... وفي يوم الاربعاء 30 يوليو توقفت حركة المريخ عن السير في الاتجاه الشرقي !! 

وبعد ذلك في شهري اغسطس وسبتمبر تحول المريخ بالانطلاق بشكل عكسي نحو الغرب .... وذلك الى نهاية شهر سبتمبر ...... وذلك يعني ان الشمس تشرق الان من مغربها على المريخ !! 

وهذه الظاهرة العجيبة تسمى : retrograde motion او الحركة العكسية ..... ويقول العلماء ان كل الكواكب سوف تحدث لها هذه الظاهرة مرة على الاقل !!! ومن بينها كوكبنا !! 

كوكب الارض سوف تحدث له هذه الحركة العكسية يوما ما وسوف تشرق الشمس من مغربها !! 

وقد يكون هذا الامر قريبا ونحن غافلون !! 

لقد قال رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ان من علامات الساعة الكبرى ان تشرق الشمس من مغربها وعندما يحدث ذلك لا تقبل التوبة !! 

والعجيب ان علماء الشريعة قد ذكروا ان طلوع الشمس من المغرب يحدث فقط مرة واحدة يوم الطلوع، ثم تعود إلى الطلوع من المشرق وتستمر هكذا إلى أن يشاء الله .... وهذا مشابه لما يحدث في المريخ فانه يتوقف ويعكس الاتجاه لفترة بسيطة ثم يعود كما كان ! 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( لا تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها ، فإذا طلعت فرآها الناس آمنوا أجمعون، فذاك حين لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيرا) رواه البخاري ومسلم 

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( بادروا الأعمال ستا : ( فذكر منها ) طلوع الشمس من مغربها ) رواه مسلم 

وعن عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : ( حفظت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا لم أنسه بعد ، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن أول الآيات خروجا طلوع الشمس من مغربها ) رواه أحمد 

وال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله تعالى يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار ، ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل حتى تطلع لشمس من مغربها " رواه مسلم . 

ان هذا الخبر على خطورته فانه يفتح ابوابا للدعوة سواء للمسلمين الغافلين او الكفار .... فعندما نعرض هذه الاحاديث التي ذكرت تلك الظاهرة قبل 1400 سنة .... فسوف يدخل في الاسلام خلق كثير .... واما المسلمون فقد راوا ان هذا الامر حدث للمريخ وما يدرينا لعله مقدمة لما سيحدث على كوكبنا في القريب العاجل ؟!! 

وهذا احد المواقع الموثوقة التي نقلت هذا الخبر الهائل والذي لا يعرف قيمته الا المسلمون : 
http://www.space.com/spacewatch/mar...ade_030725.html
وقد اقتطعت من الموقع السابق هذا الجزء والذي قمت بترجمته في الاعلى : 

For the past few weeks, Mars has appeared to slow in its eastward trajectory, almost seeming to waver, as if it had become uncertain. 

On Wednesday, July 30, that steady eastward course will come to a stop. Then, for the next two months, the planet will move backward against the star background - toward the west. On Sept. 29 it will pause again before resuming its normal eastward direction. 

All the planets exhibit retrograde motion at one time or another. Ancient astronomers were unable to come up with a satisfactory explanation for it. The motion is tricky. For one thing, while behaving in this strange manner, Mars will also appear to deviate somewhat from its normal course; the retrograde motion will appear to bring it a little below its regular orbital track. 

سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ [ فصلت الآية 53] 

( إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِّلْعَالَمِينَ)87( وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ نَبَأَهُ بَعْدَ حِينٍ)88 

وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ سَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ فَتَعْرِفُونَهَا وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ [ النمل الآية 93] 

سبحان الله وبحمده ...... سبحان الله العظيم

==============================

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نريد بيان وحكم على هذا الموضوع الذي انتشر في المنتديات الإسلامية والعربية بشكل غير متصور .. وبارك الله فيكم 
* 
*الجواب:

أما طلوع الشمس من مغربها فقد أخبر به من لا يَنطق عن الهوى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا حق لا مِرية فيه .
غير أن الذي لا يُمكن أن يُجزَم فيه متى يكون ذلك ، لأن طلوع الشمس من مغربها من علامات الساعة الكبرى التي إذا رآها الناس آمنوا ، إلا أنه لا ينفعهم إيمانهم ، لأنه صار إيمان بشيء مُشاهَد لا بشيء غيبي .

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها ، فإذا رآها الناس آمن من عليها ، فذاك حين ( لا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آَمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ ) . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
وفي رواية : فإذا طلعت ورآها الناس آمنوا أجمعون . 

مع العلم أن طلوع الشمس من مغربها هو أول العلامات الكُبرى المتتابِعة ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن أول الآيات خروجا طلوع الشمس من مغربها ، وخروج الدابة على الناس ضحى ، وأيهما ما كانت قبل صاحبتها فالأخرى على إثرها قريبا . رواه مسلم . 

فهذا يدلّ على أنها أول الآيات الكُبرى ، والتي إذا خَرَجتْ أُغْلِق باب التوبة ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ثلاث إذا خَرَجْنَ ( لاَ يَنفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِن قَبْلُ أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا ) : طلوع الشمس من مغربها ، والدجال ، ودابة الأرض . رواه مسلم . 

وطلوع الشمس من مغربها يَسْبِقُه ظهور المهدي ، ونزول عيسى ابن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وخروج الدَّجَّال ، وقَتْله على يد عيسى ابن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وكذلك خروج يأجوج ومأجوج .
فقد روى الإمام مسلم من حديث عن حذيفة بن أسيد الغفاري رضي الله عنه قال : اطّلع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علينا ونحن نتذاكر ، فقال : ما تذاكرون ؟ قالوا : نذكر الساعة . قال : إنها لن تقوم حتى ترون قبلها عشر آيات : الدخان ، والدجال ، والدابة ، وطلوع الشمس من مغربها ، ونزول عيسى ابن مريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويأجوج ومأجوج ، وثلاثة خسوف ، خسف بالمشرق ، وخسف بالمغرب ، وخسف بجزيرة العرب ، وآخِر ذلك نار تخرج من اليمن تطرد الناس إلى محشرهم . رواه مسلم . 

والغريب اهتمام الناس بهذا الأمر الذي لن يكون فجأة ، بل قبْلَه علامات وإرهاصات ، وتركهم لما يكون فجأة ، ولما يُشاهدونه في كل حِين ؛ ألا وهو الموت .

واهتمام الناس بهذا مع كون بعثته عليه الصلاة والسلام مُقارِبة للساعة ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين . رواه البخاري . 
كما أن وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم من علامات الساعة ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : اعدد سِتا بين يدي الساعة : موتي ، ثم فتح بيت المقدس ، ثم موتان يأخذ فيكم كقعاص الغنم ، ثم استفاضة المال حتى يُعطى الرجل مائة دينار فيظل ساخطا ، ثم فتنة لا يَبقى بيت من العرب إلاّ دخلته ، ثم هدنة تكون بينكم وبين بني الأصفر فيغدرون فيأتونكم تحت ثمانين غاية تحت كل غاية أثنا عشر ألفا . رواه البخاري . 

ألسنا نُشاهد الأموات في كل حِين ؟
ألسنا نُشهد الأرقام والإحصائيات عن الأموات وهم بالآلاف في بعض الدول نتيجة الحوادث ؟
و :
من لم يَمُت بالسيف مات بِغيرِه *** تعدَّدت الأسباب والموت واحد

فالناس يهتمون بمثل هذه الأخبار ، وقد لا يُدركها كثير ممن اهتمّ بها ، والموت مُدرِكه لا محالة .
فأول لهم أن يهتمّوا بما هو مُدرِكهم حقيقة ، وبالأمر الذي لا مَفَرّ لهم منه ، وهو الموت الْمُحتَّم .

ثم إن الإنسان قد يُؤجِّل التوبة ، ثم يُحال بينه وبينها .
قال تعالى : ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ ) .
فالذي يتخوّف من قُرب طلوع الشمس مِن مغربها ثم يُحال بينه وبين التوبة ، يجب أن يَتخوّف من أن يُحال بينه وبين التوبة .
فإن التوبة قد تُتَاح للإنسان ، فإذا أعرض عنها حِيل بينه وبينها .
ولذلك قال غير واحد من المفسِّرين في قوله تعالى : ( وَحِيلَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ ) : هي التوبة .
أي حِيلَ بينهم وبين التوبة ، كما هو اختيار ابن جرير في تفسيره .

فَحَريّ بالعاقل اللبيب أن يُبادِر إلى التوبة النصوح ، قبل أن يَفجأه الموت ، أو يُحال بينه وبينها .

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم**
* 

 **


*طلوع الشمس من مغربها لا يعلم وقته إلا الله*


*السؤال:* *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ظهرت إشاعة في الآونة الأخيرة بأن المريخ متوقف عن الحركة في الوقت الحالي ونظراً لذلك فإن الشمس ستغير مسارها وتبدأ بالشروق من المغرب بدلا من المشرق، وذلك في 30/6 / 2004 وهذه إحدى ظواهر علامات الساعة، نظراً لذلك نرجو التأكد من صحة الخبر، أفيدونا؟ جزاكم الله خيراً.* 
 
 *الفتوى:* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فلا علم لنا بتوقف المريخ وما يشاع في ذلك، وأما طلوع الشمس من مغربها فعلامة من علامات الساعة، ونؤمن جزماً بأن ذلك سيكون لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها، فإذا رآها الناس آمن من عليها فذاك حين " لاَ يَنفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِن قَبْلُ" متفق على صحته. 

وأما متى يكون ذلك فلا يعلمه إلا الله، قال الله تعالى:يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي لاَ يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلاَّ هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لاَ تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلاَّ بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِندَ اللّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ [الأعراف:187]. 

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الرد على مدّعي شحن القرآن لطاقة الجسم*

*السؤال:**تتداول فكرة أن القرآن يشحن طاقة الجسم في موضوعات عدة في الكثير من المنتديات نرفق لفضيلتكم أحدها آملين التعليق والتوجيه بما هو الحق في هذا الباب، وفقكم الله .

القرآن يشحن طاقتك القرآن كلام الله.. والله هو النور.. يعني: القرآن كلام النور!
الله الذي لو كشف حجابه لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما امتد اليه بصره... تخيّل هذا الكنز العظيم من الطاقة ونحن عنه غافلون! أكيد قرأتم عن هذا الموضوع كثيرًا وكيف يكون أثر الصوت والكلمة في طاقة الإنسان فما بالك إذا كانت هذه الكلمة أو الآية من كلام الله....! لن أكرر هنا ما سبق ولكني أريد أن أضيف ما يلي:
1- لكي تزيد فائدة: اقرأ القرآن بنية التقرب إلى الله.. (الله نور السماوات والأرض..).. وستحصل على الطاقة أضعاف مضاعفة بهذه النيّة كتحصيل حاصل، والوضوء بحب مهم جدًا..
2- يجب أن يكون لديك ثقة عظيمة أو إن استطعت (مطلقة) وإيمان بربك، ثم ثقة كبيرة بنفسك قال تعالى (وننزل من القرآن ماهو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين)
3- والقرآن غالبه: إما آيات فيها ترغيب في خير ونحوه أو تحزير من شر ونحوه:
فإذا مررت بالبشارات فلتستحضر نيتك قليلاً (أن يا رب نسألك من فضلك...)
مثال: (ومن يؤتى الحكمة...) وإذا مررت بالترهيب فلتستحضر نيتك: (أن يا رب اكفنا أونجنا من العذاب أو الشيطان أو النار ....)
مثال: (إن الشيطان لكم عدو..) ( لاخوف عليهم)...أما إذا مررت بآية فيها العذاب أو النار صريحة فقل: أعوذ بالله من العذاب أو النار...وكذلك عندما تمر بآيات فيها ذكر الجنة فقل: نسأل الله من فضله... فعندما تستحضر ذلك الدعاء والرجاء لربك فستحصل على روحانية وخشوع وفوائد أكثر.. وذلك مناجات خفية بقلبك لربك..... واعلم أنك بذلك ستحصل على أجور عظيمة وفوائد جليلة قد لايدركها من يدعو ليل نهار!
فمن ضمن ما تحصل عليه من الفوائد وأنت بذلك تعمل أتوماتيكيًا بحيث:
1- تزيل الطاقات السالبة والسموم بهذا النور أثناء ذكر المكروه ( كالعذاب والنار والمرض )وطرده ..
2- تحصل على أضعاف من الطاقات الموجبة المفيدة والمتباينة لسد حاجات الجسم المختلفة من الطاقة... وكل ذلك يحدث وأنت لا تشعر: وأنت بنية التقرب إلى الله!
فيحدث أن تشحن الجسم بطاقات هائلة بشكل أوتوماتيكي....
4- اتل القرآن بصوت جميل وبحب! وتذوقه وكأنما تتذوق الشهد مرغوبًا ومحبوبًا وحلوًا. وليس المهم الكثرة بل ذلك التذوّق والحب ولو في آية واحدة تحبها فتظل تتأمل فيها، وترددها في قلبك!
5- يجب أن تصدّق بشكل مطلق كل آية تمر عليها: لكي تنسجم مع النور، ولكي لا يتم التناقض في غياهب عقلك بين الحق وبين هواك فتخسر ترددات الطاقة المطلوبة؛ فضلا عن كون ذلك واجب شرعي محتم عليك.
6- اختر الوقت الصافي: مثل: وقت البيات حينما تأوي الى غرفتك وليس هناك شيء يشغلك ولا تعب يثقلك.
7- حينما تشعر أنك أشعلت الغرفة أنوارا وجمالاً بكلام الله: جرّب ركعتين خاشعتين وسوف أعطيك طريقة فيما بعد كيف تصل بها الى اعظم اللذات والطاقات بتلك الركيعات.
هذه الركيعات طريقة عملية لكل البدن ليصل به إلى أقصى درجات التناغم والتوافق مع الطاقات العظمى التي في الكون، فضلاً عن كونها بنيّة التقرب إلى الله.
سوف تفاجأ عندما تطبق كلماتي هذه ... بصفاء وسمو وطاقات هائلة لم تر مثلها في حياتك حتى ولو كنت في لجة الضغوط النفسية... ولو خشية الإطالة لشرحت لكم كيف يتم شحن الطاقة وأبعاد الروح والنفس والهالات وأثر الكلمات في ذلك ولكن تكفي الزبدة والخلاصة. فخذوها ثمرة يانعة جاهزة: دعو العلماء والباحثين يتعبون ويكتشفون ويجربون وانتم تقطفونها جاهزة.. فالحمد لله على نعمة العلم وعلى نعمة الإسلام.* *الجواب :* 
*الحمد لله، وبعد:

فهذا الكلام جمع حقًا وآخر باطلا، أما الحق فإن الله نور السموات والأرض، وأن حجابه تعالى النور لو كشفه لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما انتهى إليه بصره كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح.
كما أن القرآن الكريم "شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين" فهو شفاء للنفوس السقيمة والأجسام المريضة.
ومن آداب تلاوة القرآن أن يستشعر الإنسان عظمة هذا القرآن وعظمة المتكلم به سبحانه كما أنه يجب أن يحرك الإنسان به قلبه، وأن يتلو القرآن مستشعراً مخاطبة الله له به. وخاصة عند "يا أيها الذين آمنوا..." فينبغي أن يرعى الإنسان لها سمعه فهو إما خير يأمره الله تعالى به أو شر يحذره الله تعالى منه.
كما أن من هذه الآداب ألا يمر القارئ بآية عذاب إلا تعوذ، ولا بآية رحمة إلا سأل... إضافة إلى أن لتلاوة القرآن في الفجر وآخر الليل وخاصة إذا كانت في الصلاة من التأثير ما لا يكون في غيرها، كما قال تعالى: "وَقُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُودًا" أي قراءة الفجر.
وهذه كلها وغيرها من الآداب الشرعية لتلاوة كتاب الله عز وجل ولا شك أن التلاوة الملتزمة بهذه الآداب إذا كانت خالصة لوجه الله الكريم من زيادة الإيمان وطمأنينة النفس والسلامة من أدواء القلوب والأجساد ما فيها قال تعالى: "ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب".
كما أن لذكر الله تعالى وعمل الطاعات وتلاوة كتابه العزيز الآثار الظاهرة على قوة القلب وقوة الجسد. فالنبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أرشد عليا وفاطمة –رضي الله عنهما- إلى التسبيح والتحميد والتكبير عند أخذهما المضجع وبيّن أنه خير لهما من خادم لما سألت فاطمة خادماً يعينها على أتعاب الحياة في المنزل ونحوه.
كما بيّن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن المرء إذا استيقظ فذكر الله انحلت عقدة من عقد الشيطان التي يعقدها على قافيته. فإن قام فتوضأ انحلت العقدة الثانية فإن صلى انحلت الثالثة وأصبح نشيطاً طيب النفس, وإلا أصبح خبيث النفس كسلاناً.
أما تفسير ذلك التأثير الإيماني بهذه المصطلحات الفلسفية والصوفية الباطنية واعتبارها شحنًا للطاقة. وأن هذا النور الذي هو من كلام الله تعالى يزيل الطاقات السالبة والسموم، ويشحن بدلاً منها طاقات إيجابية. وأن الإنسان يجد من الأجور العظيمة والفوائد الجليلة ما قد لا يدركه من يدعو ليل نهار (!) فهذا من الباطن وهو نوع من التأمل الباطني المتأثر بالفلسفات الوثنية القديمة. كما أنه من تحريف القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية عن دلالاتهما ومعانيهما التي بينها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفهمها الصحابة والسلف الصالح رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين.
فالواجب الالتزام بالألفاظ الشرعية ودلالاتها على معانيها الجليلة التي فهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وفهمها من بعده من صحابته الكرام –رضوان الله عليهم إلى أن وصلت إلينا غضة طرية.
كما أنه لا يجوز ليُّ أعناق النصوص ودلالاتها ومعانيها لتواكب مثل هذه الخرافات الوافدة إلى العرب والمسلمين من أصحاب الفلسفات والمذاهب الباطنية الهدامة.
سائلاً المولى عز وجل أن يفقهنا في الدين وأن يثبتنا على أمره وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

أجاب عن السؤال: فضيلة الشيخ/ د. عبد الله بن عمر الدميجي (عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى)
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم اختلاق القصص الخيالية الفكاهية لإضحاك الناس* 

*السؤال:** 

أنا عضوة بإحدى المنتديات الإماراتية، ولدينا مشكلة اختلف عليها مشرفوا المنتدى، حيث قامت إحدى المشرفات بتقديم اقتراح بأن تمنع الإدارة وضع النكت الفكاهية والقصص الخيالية بحجة أنها حرام وكذب، حيث يقوم بعض الأعضاء بكتابة قصة أبطالها يحملون أسماء أعضاء المنتدى وتدور أحداث ومغامرات، بهدف الضحك، وطبعاً كل هذا تحت مراقبة المشرفين في حال التجاوز، وهذه وصلة إحدى القصص ولكن الأعضاء الذين يكتبون مثل هذه القصص ليس هدفهم الكذب، حيث لدينا بعض الأعضاء الذين يتمتعون بموهبة كتابة القصص الفكاهية وخيال واسع، لذلك أرجو منكم توضيح وجهة نظركم وحل هذا الخلاف، بجواب مقنع؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً. 


الفتوى:* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث بهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جده، قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ويل للذي يحدث بالحديث ليضحك به القوم فيكذب، ويل له ويل له. رواه الترمذي، وقال هذا حديث حسن.

وإنما كان هذا الوعيد في حق من فعل ذلك لأن الكذب وحده رأس كل مذموم، وجماع كل فضيحة، فإذا انضم إليه استجلاب الضحك الذي يميت القلب ويجلب النسيان ويورث الرعونة كان أقبح القبائح، ومن ثم قال الحكماء: إيراد المضحكات على سبيل السخف نهاية القباحه. انتهى من فيض القدير. 

واختلاق القصص الخيالية الفكاهية داخل في حد الكذب، إذ الكذب الإخبار بخلاف الواقع، فالمؤلف لهذه القصص يزعم أنه قد حدث كذا وكذا، والواقع أنه لم يحدث مما أخبر به شيء، فيصدق عليه أنه كاذب. 

وقد أجمع العلماء على حرمة الكذب من حيث الأصل، وإنما قلنا من حيث الأصل لأن الكذب تعتريه الأحكام الشرعية الخمسة، فقد يكون واجباً وهو ما كان لانقاذ نفس معصومة، وقد يكون مندوبا ومباحا.... إلخ باختلاف المقاصد والمصالح. 

إلا أن إضحاك الناس بالكذب وإن كان يعتبره البعض مصلحة لكنها مصلحة ملغاة شرعاً، للحديث المتقدم، والحقيقة أن المصلحة التي ألغاها الشارع ليست مصلحة وإن توهمت كذلك، هذا كله في الكذب لإضحاك الناس، أما تأليف القصص الخيالية لأغراض حسنة كتعليم بعض الفضائل أو ضرب الأمثال للتعليم، فقد بينا حكمه في الفتوى رقم: 13278 فلتراجع. 

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لا يوجد في السنة أدعية لكل أيام الأسبوع* 
*السؤال:** 

قرأت في منتدى أن هناك أدعية لكل أيام الأسبوع فهل هذا صحيح أم بدعة؟ 

وشكراً. 


الفتوى:* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فإنه لم يثبت في السنة مثل هذه الأدعية، وقد أفتى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله بعدم جواز تخصيص أي يوم بشيء إلا بدليل عن المعصوم عليه الصلاة والسلام. 

وبناء عليه، فإنه يلزم التمسك بما ثبت في السنة، وهو مبين في كتب الأذكار، فراجع الأذكار النووية، وحصن المسلم، وعمل اليوم والليلة لابن السني لتطلع على ما ثبت من البرامج اليومية السنية. 

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أسرار آية الكرسي!! *  

 *الموضوع:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
آية الكرسى ( البقرة 255) 
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

( اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا ‏فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ ‏يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ ‏حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ )‏

صدق الله العظيم

* هى القاعدة الأساسية للدين لما فيها من توحيد خالص.‏

* ‏ وهى أشرف آية فى القرآن.‏

‏* بها خمسون كلمة ... وفى كل كلمة خمسون بركة.‏

* ‏ وهى تعدل ثلث القرآن.‏

* ‏ هى آية جمعت أكثر من 17 أسم من أسماء الله الحسنى.‏

* وهربت الشياطين.‏

* الكرسى هو أساس الحكم وهو رمز الملك.‏

* ‏ وهى الدالة على الألوهية المطلقة .‏

*‎ ‎رفعها الله فى بدايتها باسمه (الله) وفى نهايتها باسمه (العلى العظيم).‏

‏* وهى ترفع معها كل من تعلق بها واستمسك بها .‏

‏* ومن حفظها حفظته ورفعته معها إلى أعلى مقام واسمى منزلة. ‏

‎( وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ لَهَا لِسَانًا وَشَفَتَيْنِ تُقَدِّسُ الْمَلِكَ عِنْدَ سَاقِ الْعَرْشِ )‏

‏ ( لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ سَنَامٌ وَإِنَّ سَنَامَ الْقُرْآنِ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ وَفِيهَا آيَةٌ هِيَ سَيِّدَةُ آيِ الْقُرْآنِ هِيَ آيَةُ ‏الْكُرْسِيِّ )‏

* هذه آية أنزلها الله جل ذكره وجعل ثوابها لقارئها عاجلاً واجلاً

* لمن قرأها فى زوايا بيته الأربع تكون للبيت حارسه وتخرج منه الشيطان.‏

* ‏ لمن قرأها على منزلة قبل السفر فمنزله فى حفظ الله من السرقة ومن كل المصائب.‏

* ‏ لمن قرأها ليلا خرج الشيطان من البيت ولايدخله حتى يصبح و آمنه الله على نفسه ‏وجاره وجار جاره والبيوت التى حوله.‏

* فى الفراش قبل النوم لنفسة أو لأولاده يحفظهم الله لا يقربهم شيطان حتى يصبحوا ويبعد ‏عنهم الكوابيس والأحلام المزعجة.‏

* ‏ فى الصباح قبل أن يخرج من منزلة ويقول ياحفيظ ثلاث مرات كان فى حفظ الله حتى ‏يعود.‏

* ‏ ليلا أو نهارا وبأى عدد أقلها ثلاث مرات فهى علاج ووقاية من كل أنواع الأمراض و ‏الآفات، وشرح للصدور، وكشف للهم والغم والكرب، وحفظ للنفس والمال والأولاد.‏‎ ‎

لمن قرأها دبر كل صلاة يتولى قبض روحه الله ذو الجلال والإكرام.‏

* ‏ وكان كمن قاتل مع أنبياء الله حتى يستشهد.‏

* ‏ أعطاه الله ثواب عمل الأنبياء وأعمال الصديقين.‏

‏* أعطاه الله فوق ما أعطاه للشاكرين.‏

* ‏ وبسط الله عليه يمينه بالرحمة.‏

* هو اسم الذات العليا ويقال أنه الأسم الأعظم.‏

* ‎ ‎وكل الأسماء تابعه اليه على سبيل الوصف (ولله الأسماء الحسنى).. ‏

*‏ اسم يتحدى بها الله أن يُسمى به سواه* *الفتوى:* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك
بعض المعلومات التي ذكرتيها صحيح وبعضها لا يصح ومن ذلك :

1- أن في كل كلمة خمسين بركة 
2- لمن قرأها فى زوايا بيته الأربع تكون للبيت حارسه وتخرج منه الشيطان.‏
3- ‏ لمن قرأها على منزلة قبل السفر فمنزله فى حفظ الله من السرقة ومن كل المصائب
4- أن الله يتولى قبض روحه .

هذه وغيرها تحتاج إلى نصوص شرعية 
ومع أن فضلها عظيم لكونها حرز وكونها تقرأ دبر كل صلاة وفي أورادالصباح والمساء وعند النوم
وكونها أعظم آية في القرآن ، وهذا كله لها بل ولها غير ذلك .
لكن فضلها لا يعطى صفة غير الصفة التي أعطاها الله تعالى إياها .
فأشكركم على هذا الموضوع الرائع مع التنبه لما ذكرته لكم
وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم* 
*الشيخ محمد العويد* 

** 


*سيدة آي القرآن  *  


*السؤال:
*
*ما صحة هذا الموضوع 

تعرّف أكثر على سيدة آي القران
( أعوذ بالله العظيم من الشيطان الرجيم ) 

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
( اللّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي 
يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ 
كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ ) 

آية الكرسي
لماذا هي سيدة آي القران ؟
هي القاعدة الأساسية للدين لما فيها من توحيد خالص وهى أشرف آية في القرآن

بها خمسون كلمة ... وفى كل كلمة خمسون بركة

وهى تعدل ثلث القرآن

هي آية جمعت أكثر من 17 أسم من أسماء الله الحسنى.

متى نزلت ؟

نزلت ليلا ولما نزلت خر كل صنم في الدنيا وكذلك خر كل ملك في الدنيا، وسقطت التيجان عن رءوسهم وهربت الشياطين

لماذا سميت أية الكرسي ؟

الكرسي هو أساس الحكم وهو رمز الملك وهى الدالة على الألوهية المطلقة
رفعها الله في بدايتها باسمه ( الله ) وفى نهايتها باسمه ( العلى العظيم ) وهى ترفع معها كل من تعلق بها واستمسك بها ومن حفظها حفظته ورفعته معها إلى أعلى مقام وأسمى منزلة. 

ماذا قال عنها رسول الله - صلى الله علية وسلم - ؟
( وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ لَهَا لِسَانًا وَشَفَتَيْنِ تُقَدِّسُ الْمَلِكَ عِنْدَ سَاقِ الْعَرْشِ )
( لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ سَنَامٌ وَإِنَّ سَنَامَ الْقُرْآنِ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ وَفِيهَا آيَةٌ هِيَ سَيِّدَةُ آيِ الْقُرْآنِ هِيَ آيَةُ الْكُرْسِيِّ )

هل تعلم فضل أية الكرسي ؟
هذه آية أنزلها الله جل ذكره وجعل ثوابها لقارئها عاجلاً واجلاً
فأما في العاجل
لمن قرأها فى زوايا بيته الأربع تكون للبيت حارسه وتخرج منه الشيطان 
لمن قرأها ليلا خرج الشيطان من البيت ولا يدخله حتى يصبح و آمنه الله على نفسه. و هي لمن قرأها
في الفراش قبل النوم لنفسه أو لأولاده يحفظهم الله لا يقربهم شيطان حتى يصبحوا ويبعد عنهم الكوابيس والأحلام المزعجة.

أما فى الآجل
لمن قرأها دبر كل صلاة يتولى قبض روحه الله ذو الجلال والإكرام.

------------

( الله )
هو اسم الذات العليا ويقال أنه الاسم الأعظم. وكل الأسماء تابعه إليه على سبيل الوصف ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى ).. اسم يتحدى بها الله أن يُسمى به سواه. 

( لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ )
هي شهادة منا بالتوحيد الخالص ومحلها القلب. ولقد أرسل الله جميع الأنبياء عليهم السلام برسالة التوحيد. جاء النفي في الأول حتى نتخلى عن الكفر والشرك وننظف قلبنا من جميع الآفات لكي توضع كلمة الله على أساس صحيح طاهر خالي من الدنس. 

كل حركة في الحياة تؤدى إلى عمار الأرض فهى عبادة والإيمان القوى يثبت أقوال المؤمن وأفعاله فلا تهتز بعد ذلك مع تقلبات الحياة
*
*الجواب:* *1 – ما جاء في التفسير مِن تسمية آية الكرسي " سيدة آي القرآن " وَرَد فيه حديث ضعيف ، رواه الترمذي وضعَّفَه بِقوله : هذا حديث غريب لا نَعرفه إلاَّ مِن حديث حكيم بن جبير ، وقد تَكَلَّم شُعْبة في حَكيم بن جبير وضَعَّفَه . اه . 
وضعَّفَه الألباني في " ضعيف جامع الترمذي " وفي " ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب " . 

وثَبَت أنَّ آية الكرسي أعْظَم آية في القرآن . 
روى مسلم مِن حديث أبي بن كعب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا أبا المنذر أتدري أيّ آية مِن كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية مِن كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ قلت : الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم . قال : فضرب في صدري ، وقال : والله ليهنك العِلْم أبا المنذر .
وروى ابن بطَّة مِن حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال : دَخَلْتُ المسجد الحرام ، فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده فَجَلَسْتُ إليه ، فقلت : يا رسول الله أيّ آيَة نَزَلَتْ عليك أفْضَل ؟ قال : آيَة الكُرْسي ؛ مَا السَّمَاوات السَّبْع في الكُرْسي إلاَّ كَحَلْقَة في أرْض فَلاة ، وفَضْل العَرْش على الكُرْسِيّ كَفَضْل تِلك الفَلاة على تِلك الْحَلْقَة .
وصَحَّحه الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة .

2 – ما قيل في أنها تعدل ثلث القرآن . لا دَليل عليه .

3 – والقول بأنها نزلت ليلاً ، وأنها لَمَّا نزلت خَرّ كل صنم في الدنيا . وكذلك خَر كل ملك في الدنيا ، وسقطت التيجان عن رءوسهم ، وهربت الشياطين . 
هذا مِمَّا لا دَليل عليه ، ولذا فإن الإمام القرطبي لَمَّا أوْرده قال : روي عن محمد بن الحنفية أنه قال ... فَذَكَرَه . 
ومحمد بن الحنفية هو محمد بن علي بن أبي طالب ، وهو تابعي .

4 – والقول بأن " الكرسي هو أساس الحكم ، وهو رمز الملك " هذا تأويل غير مَرْضِيّ عند أهل السنة . 
فأهل السنة يُثبِتُون الكُرسي ، ولا يتأوّلونه . 
وفي الحديث : مَا السَّمَاوَات السَّبْع في الكُرْسِيّ إلاَّ كَحَلْقَة في أرْض فَلاة ، وفَضْل العَرْش على الكُرْسِيّ كَفَضْل تِلك الفَلاة على تِلك الْحَلْقَة " رواه ابن أبي شيبة العبسي في كِتاب " العَرْش " ، وابن حبان ، وأبو الشيخ في كِتاب " العَظَمَة " ، وابن بطَّة في " الإبانة الكبرى " .
وقال ابن حجر : وله شاهد عن مجاهد أخرجه سعيد بن منصور في التفسير بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيح عنه .
وصَحَّحه الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة .
وهذا الحديث دالّ على عَظَمة الكُرسي . 
وقد فسَّر السلف الكرسي بأنه موضع القدَمَين .
رَوى عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في كِتاب " السُّنَّة " وابن بَطَة عن ابن عباس في تفسير آية الكرسي قوله : (وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ) . قال : مَوْضِع القَدَمَيْن ، ولا يُقْدَر قَدْر عَرْشِه . 
وهذا الأثَر صَحَّحه غير واحد مِن أهل العْلِم . 

5 – [ ماذا قال عنها رسول الله - صلى الله علية وسلم - ؟
( وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ لَهَا لِسَانًا وَشَفَتَيْنِ تُقَدِّسُ الْمَلِكَ عِنْدَ سَاقِ الْعَرْشِ )
( لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ سَنَامٌ وَإِنَّ سَنَامَ الْقُرْآنِ سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ وَفِيهَا آيَةٌ هِيَ سَيِّدَةُ آيِ الْقُرْآنِ هِيَ آيَةُ الْكُرْسِيِّ) ]
لا يَجوز نِسبة الأحاديث إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دُون التحقق مِن صِحّتها .
فالحديث الأول رواه الحكيم الترمذي ، وهو حديث ضعيف . 
والثاني سبق بيان ضعْفِه . 

6 - لمن قرأها في زوايا بيته الأربع تكون للبيت حارسة ، وتُخْرج منه الشيطان . 
جاء هذا عن بعض السَّلَف ، فقد جاء عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه أنه إذا دخل بيته قرأ آية الكرسي في زوايا بيته الأربع . 
قال القرطبي : معناه كأنه يلتمس بذلك أن تكون له حارسا مِن جوانبه الأربع ، وأن تَنْفِي عنه الشيطان مِن زَوايا بَيته .
وهذا الذي ذَكَره عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه رواه ابن أبي شيبة من طريق عُبيد بن عمير قال : كان عبد الرحمن بن عوف إذا دخل مَنْزِله قرأ في زواياه آية الكرسي . 
وفِعْل الصحابي حُجَّة على الصحيح . 
فلا يَصِحّ اعتبار هذا مِن البِدَع . 

7 – [ لمن قرأها دبر كل صلاة يتولى قبض روحه الله ذو الجلال والإكرام ]

قال القرطبي : وفي الخبر : مَن قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة كان الذي يَتَوَلَّى قَبض رُوحه ذو الجلال والإكرام ، وكان كَمَن قاتَل مع أنبياء الله حتى يُسْتشهد .
وهذا الذي أشار إليه القرطبي ضَعيف . 

والله تعالى أعلم .*  
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قصص من تزوجن بعد قيام الليل أو قراءة سورة البقرة*  *السؤال:**السلام عليكم

لقد كثر في الاونه الاخيره تعلق الناس في سورة البقره , وانها سبب بعد الله في توفر مايتمناه المرء

اريد فتوى واضحه للرد على هؤلاء الاخوات مع تذييل اسمك في اخر الفتوى لانقلها لهم وينقلها اخوات اخريات للمواقع اخرى .

بارك الله لك في نفسك ومالك وولدك وزوجك.


الموضوع:* *السلام عليكن اخواتي في الله

هذا اول موضوع لي في منتادكم الرائع

والموضوع اني قد جمعت قصص التي تاخر زواجهن

ورزقهن الله بازواج صالحين بعد ان دعين الله او قمن الليل او قران سورة البقرة او اكثرن من الاستغفار

تفضلن الموضوع 

....................

قصص من تزوجن بعد قيام الليل او قراءة سورة البقرة

أنا اعرف وحدة فاتها قطار الزواج يمكن عمرها تعدى الثلاثين ولا جاها نصيبها
وفي يوم من الأيام حست البنت انها كبرت وبدت تذبل ولاجاها رزقها..
المهم قدر الله وحضرت محاضرة لداعية عن قيام الليل وفضل الدعاء والإلحاح وان الله في الثلث الأخير من الليل ينزل في السماء الدنيا ويقول هل من داع فأستجيب له..
المهم هي قالت لازم استغل الفرصة وادعي ربي يرزقني الزوج الصالح... ومع ان اختها كانت تقولها لاتعبين عمرك بالدعاء محد يبغاك انتي كبيرة بالعمر وهي ترد عليها وتقول ربي سميع قريب سبحانه..
المهم قعدت حول 3شهور وهي يوميا تقوم الليل وتدعي ربها بانه يرزقها الزوج اللي في بالها وكانت من ضمن اللي دعت ربها انه يكون ابيض وطويل وعيونه زرقاء.. حتى اختها كانت تقولها لاتحلمييين مافيه سعودي كذا
وسبحاااان الله مجيب الدعاء رزقها ربي بواحد اصغر منها وابيض وطويل وعيونه زرقاء...
تصدقووووووووون ولالااااا.......
ما أقول الاسبحان ربي اللي يقول للشئ كن فيكون....

انا عندي بنت عمتي ابوها زوجها غصب عندها واحد عمره 55 سنة
وهي عمرها 24 سنة البنت من اول ليلة هربت وقالت ماراح اتزوجك وانا كنت مغصوبة عليك الناس من بعدها بدو يتكلمون فيها 
هربت من اول ليلة ؟؟؟ البنت اكيد فيها شي!!
مسكينة البنية دايما الوم يقع عليها المهم
وصل عمرها ال 30 محد تقدم ليها خواتها تزوجوا الي اصغر منها وكل الي تزوجوهم صغار علي قدهم الناس مارترحم المهم البنت تدعي ليل نهار لدرجة ان زوجة اخوها تتريق عليها وتقول ياعجوز محد متزوجك 
البنت صابرة ومهتمت بكلام الناس لان ثقتها بالله كبيرا
ولاننسي بنات ان الله سئل بمعني الحديث لان مو حافظة الحديث تكون غير عادل قال الله عز وجل عندما اخلق عبد من عبادي من غير رزقه 
البنت تقدم ليها دكتور وكل سنة بدولة اوربية 
ان شاء الله ربي يحقق لكل انسان امنياته 

بنات بقولكم عن هالسوره العظيمه
قريت في منتدى من المنتديات وحده كاتبه قصتها
انها كانت تنخطب كثييييييير ولا يصير معاها نصيب وكملت تعليمها وتوظفت والى الان يخطبونها ومافيه نصيب .. وبعدها نصحتها قريبه لها انها تقرى سورة البقره لمدة اسبوع وكامله في كل يوم .. 

وفعلا البنت سوت اللي قالت لها عليه و عقبها ب 3 ايام فقط خطبها واحد وهو يصير زوجها الحييييييييييييييييين 
تخيلو يا بنات الله يوفقها
شوفو عظمة هالسووره ..

بالنسبة لي بعد ماقريت هالموضوع الله جزا اللي كتبته كل خير ..
صرت أتهجد كل ليلة ركعتين من سورة البقرة، وأحاول اقراها خلال اليوم وغالبا" بعد صلاة الفجر،،
وبعد أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع كنت خلالهم ختمت السورة كذا أربع أو خمس مرات تقدم الحمد لله واحد لخطبتي...

سورة البقره ....لو بكتب لبكره عنها مااقدر اوفيها حقها بعد الله ....من جد يابنات اذا جرتبي قرائتها بتدمنين عليها ...اولا عشان كل شي بحياتك يتسهل مايتعكر شي لك ...

انا رجعت لكم ومعي لكم قصة وحده اعرفها
ماراح اطول عليكم
بس يابنات وحده اعرفها انخطبت والله انه من سورة البقره
طبعا بعد ارادة الله
يابنات اللي اعرفها صدقت النيه لله 
والتجات اليه مع تذلل وخشيه وايقان انه راح يستجيب دعوتها
بنات كل يوم في الليل البنت قرات سوره البقره <<اكيد هي طويله بس اصبري وتصبري عشان دعوه
طلب تحتاجينه وترى ماتاخذ اكثر من ساعه او بالكثير ساعه ونصف
وادعي وتذكري<<سهااااااام الليل ماتخطي
والله انها بلسانها قالت لي
بعد اسبوع بالضبط من بدايتها 
وربي رزقها واحد كان مجرد حلم تاخذه
بنات البنت وصتني اقولكم هالشي وانقل لكم تجربتها
لانها تحبنا ووتحبكم يابنات حواء 
وتتمنى اننا نسوووي ماسوت ونعيش فرحتها
ويرزقنا ربي بالازواااااااج الصالحين اللي نتمناهم
حبيت انقل لكم تجربتها
واللي تبي ربي يزقها تصلي وتقرا وتدعي لنا كلنا

لله الحمد والمنة كان للدعاء فضل عظيم على حياتي وسورة البقرة
كنت اسمعها يوميا لا اقرأها ,,,,,,,,,,,,, اتذكر انني دعوت الله ان اتزوج 
انا واختي في ليله واحده من كثر حبي لها وتحقق ذلك ولله الحمد 

ايضا اذكر انني مررت بمشكلة مع زوجي استمرت ثلاثة اشهر كدنا ننفصل
حينها , لم اخبر احدا وانما لجأت الى الله وكنت اقوم الليل يوميا وادعو الله
ولله الحمد بفضل الله انحلت المشكلة ..........

ايضا كنت اتمنى السفر لرؤية امي وكان زوجي رافضا ذلك ولكن بفضل 
الله سافرت ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,سبحان الله اوصيكم بالدعاء 

أنا دوامت عليها خلال شهر رمضان عشان في واحد كنت اتمناه إنه ايصير زوجي لأنه شخص مؤمن وصالح والحمد الله ربي كتبه لي وجا وخطبني بعد شهر بس !!

وان شاء الله تتفائلون كل الخير فيها
هذا الله يسلمكم خالتى وصلت سن الثلاثين وهى مو متزوجه وحالتها صعبت حيييل بلبيت 
وكانت بس تشكي وتبكي امى وانا قلنا لها نصيحه قومى الليل وربج يفرجها 
وذكرنا لها كذا مثال وهى تتكاسل
لما طبقت الثلاثين عدل قامت وقامت تقوم الليل تقول اقل شي ركعتين ومع اى سوره من السور القراان
وادعى وتركت ذنب هى غافله عنه الا وهو نمص الحواجب
اشياء بسيطه لها تاثير كبير علينا وحنا ما ندري او متناسين لها
المهم وبعد ثلاث شهور سبحان الله جا خيره الناس تخطبها 
اول شي رجل كبير ورفضته
وبعده باسبوع صبي شاااب ورفضته لاسبابها
والثالثه بعدهم باسبوعين ثبتت بحمدلله وتزوجته
وسبحان الله جا خبر خطبتها على كل من سمع صدمه والله لغايه زفتها مو مصدقين
والحمدلله الحين الله رزقها بولد قمر

اقولكم عن بنت جيرانا

والله كل مااتذكرها افرح لها كثير هى وخواتها كانوا غافلات ومن الى يسمعون اغانى وكانوا كل الخطاطيب يجون لاختها الصغيره وهى لأ
مع انها جميله وصغيره 23 تضايقت
ومره من المرات قعدت تقرا وتشغل سوره البقره مده اسبوع الله لا يكذبني او اسبوعين وسبحان الله جا وخطبها مطوع انسان متدين طيب 
حاله الماديه زينه واحسن من حالتهم
وتزوجته من شهر
تقول بسبب البقره اشغلها بالقارئ طول النهار واقرئها 

لقد دعوت الله عزوجل بمواصفات زوج رغم ان الجميع كان يسخر مني كيف تتحقق هذه المواصفات لكني متيقنه بالله عزوجل لن يردني خائبه وخاسره وفعلا ًَ تحقق هذاالامر لي احمد الله كثيراًَ

السلام عليكم 
انا كنت اقوم الليل واكثر من الاستغفار بالليل ( بالثلث الأخير من الليل) وادعي ربي يوفقني بوظيفة
والحمدلله بعد ثلاث شهور طبعا الكلام هذا في الاجازة الكبيرة العام الماضي 
ومع بداية السنة بشهر شعبان ربي رزقني بوظيفة ومرتاحة فيها الحمدلله
وكل ماصادفتني مشكلة كثرت من الاستغفار وسبحان الله ربي يفرجها والحمدلله..

قصتي انني كنت انخطب كثير بس ما يصير نصيب يعني اللي يخطبني يروح وما يرجع0 او يكون غير مناسب واهلي يرفضونه -
كنت اذكر الله واصلي قيام الليل بسورة يس وتبارك والواقعه وادعوا الله دئما 0 كانت كل امور حياتي ميسره بفضل الله وكرمه 0 ما عدا موضوع الزواج كنت كل ما ادعي يتقدم لي عريس بس ما يصير نصيب 0 ما كنت الزعل بالعكس كنت اصر على الدعاء والذكر 0
في يوم من الايام قبل سنه تقريبا تعرفت على موقع منتديات عالم حواء عن طريق احد مواقع الانترنت0 دخلت قسم المشاكل الاجتماعيه ولقيت موضوع اسمه
حملة حلي مشاكلك بسورة البقره
وموضوع اسمه
الحل الاكيد للانسات 
قراءت تجارب البنات ومشاركاتهم في هذا الموضوع وبكيت كثيرا على تجارب بعض البنات وكنت ادعي لنفسي وللبنات المشاركات 00 ثم صرت اقراء سورة البقره يوميا 00 ثم حفظتها كامله مشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله00ثم صرت اقراءها بالغييب يوميا في النهار وانا في العمل 00واصلي بها قيام الليل 00في اربع ركعات 00 بالاضافه الى الاستغفار والتسبيح والدعاء طول اليوم وفي كل وقت ولله الحمد 0

في شهر رمضان كنت اصلي القيام بسورة البقره في ست او ثمان ركعات يوميا 
وكنت ادعوا الله كثيرا في السجود وقبل السلام 0
في يوم 28 رمضان خطبني رجل متزوج فرفضته ا00واستمريت على الدعاء00وكان عندي يقين ان الله بيرزقني بافضل منه-

ثاني ايام العيد خطبني شاب طيار في القاعده الجويه 00فرفضته انا لانه اسمر البشره وانا كنت ادعوا الله انه يزوجني بواحد ابيض وطويل لانني سمراء سمار غامق00 وطويله 0
اهلي حاولوا يقنعوني اتزوج الطيارلانه طييب وخلوق من عائله ولكنني كنت اعلم ان الله اكرم الاكرميين وهو قادر يعطيني اللي اتمناه

مشاء الله لاقوة الابالله
بعد شهر تقريبا كلمتني صديقه قديمه جدا وقالت اتزوجتي ؟؟ قلت لا 
قالت طييب بنزوركم انا واختي الكبيره لان ولدها بيتزوج وهي تدور له على عروس وودها تشوفك 00

في نفس اليوم جات مع اختها وبنت اختها 00كنت حاسه اني ما بعجبهم لاني سمراء كثيرا 0 وهم قبايل وبيض بياض شديد 00 وولدهم شاب ما اتزوج قبل ووظيفته كويسه مشاء الله0

كنت واثقه من نفسي وفرحانه جدا وطبيعيه واقول في نفسي لو ما صار نصيب مومشكله الله بيجيب اللي احسن منه00 
امه حبتني من اول نظره وقامت تمدحني وتقول ولدي ما بيلقى احسن منك 00
وسالت امي عن شروطنا وطلباتنا ومتى نحب نشوف الولد ومتى يجون الرجال 00وقبل ماتروح دخلت غرفتي وسلمت علي ودعت لي ولولدها وقالت ان هذا اليوم من اسعد الايام عندها لانها اخيرا لقت عروس ولدها

عقبالكم يالغاليات الله يرزقك كل وحده منك اللي تتمناه 00ويسعدها ويوفقها 
في الدنيا والاخره

ياريت يابنات تدعون بالصفات اللي تتمنوها في الزوج00 مثلا يكون غير متزوج وصالح وطيب وحنون وكل الصفات00 حتى الصفات الشكليه اللي ودك فيه ادعي واطلبي الله الكريم لانه سميع قريب مجيب قادر على كل شئ

واقعة أخرى ...
~~~~~~~~
فتاة جميلة ... خلوقة أنيقة ... بلغ عمرها (26) ولم يتقدم أي أحد لخطبتها ؟؟؟
رأت أختنا بالله رؤيا ، وعندما فسرتها عند احد المشايخ الأفاضل قال لها : إن علاجها هو السر العجيب ( سورة البقرة ) .... فأخذت تقوم الليل يوميا بسورة البقرة ، ثم أخذت تقرأها مع أذكار الصباح والمساء ، بمعنى أنها كانت تقرأها ثلاث مرات يوميا ....

ولم يخيب الرحمن الرحيم ظنها ...
فسرعان ماطرق بابها شاب صالح ..
الكل كان يثني على أخلاقه وعلى مركزه ...
كانت أخيتنا ترضى بالقليل ، ولكن أكرم الأكرمين رزقها فوق ماتتمنى ...

والحمدلله

له لقيت ادعية تيسر الزواج وهذانى انخطبت وملكتى بعد العيد

الحمد لله جاني رزقي بعد صبر ودعاء وغيرها000

وهذي قصتي

الدعاء والإستغفار والصوم ثم الصوم في السر والعلانية ثم الصدقة والصدقة لإنها تطفىء غضب الرب,,والحمدلله ما مر علي سنة إلا وكان ربي معطيني فوق ما أستحق ,,والحمدلله دايما وأبدا..

لكني ما كنت أدعي بالزواج بس..كان دعائي بالنص إن ربي يستر علي دنيا وآخرة ويعطيني زوج صالح دين يساعدني على ديني وإذا ما كان كاتبلي الزواج في الدنيا فاللهم لا إعتراضوأطلب من ربي يصبرني على حكمه ويكفيني الناس وشرورهم ونظراتهم ويمنعني من الحرام ويحتسبلي إياها في آخرتي

انا بالنسبه لي الحمدلله دعيت الله مو بس اني اتزوج دعيت انه يرزقني بانسان معين واستجيبت دعوتي في خلال ايام معدوده

موضوعكم جدا رائع وحبيت افيدكم من تجربتي بصراحة انا اكثر قريباتي تزوجو قبلي وكانو يشوووووفون نفسهم علي انهم بعمري او اصغر ومتزوجين بصراحة جاني احباط وكرهت الاجتماعاات و....و.......... وصرت ادعي الله واتحرى اوقات الاجابة واتصدق واصوم واحاول ابتعد عن المعاصي واحسن الظن بالله واخييييييييييرا بعد الدعاء والصبر حانت ساعة الفرج ورزقني الله بزوج خلوق وحنون ولي منه الان طفلة واعيش معه حياة باذن الله طيبة 
هذا ماحببت ان اطمئن به قلوبكم فاكثروا والحو بالدعاء بالزوج الصالح لانه يوجد الكثير من الازواج لكن الصالح هو الافضل لان معه باذن الله تنعمين بالحياة السعيدة

أنا السنة الماضية كنت أدعي ربي من قلبي و أجتهد في الدعاء اني أنخطب و الحمد لله ربنا استجاب دعاءي و املكت لمدة شهر واحد بس و بعدها فسخت الخطوبة لأسباب كثيرة كان من أهمها سوء الاختيار و التعجل و عدم التوافق 

..........................

ادعولي بالزوج الصالح* *الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم على دعواتكم المباركة 

بالنسبة لسورة البقرة وما فيها من آيات عظيمة فقد ثبت فيها فضائل ، ولكن الذي انتشر في المنتديات كما ذكرتي هو تعلق بشيء لم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولاشك أن نشر مثل تلك الفضائل دون تثبت من أهل العلم محرم لأنه من القول على الله بلا علم ، وما ثبت في فضلها وفضل بعض آياتها ما يلي ، وهو على سبيل الاختصار :

الذي ثبت في فضل سورة البقرة ما يلي :
1- أنها بركة ولا تستطيع الشياطين البقاء في مكان تقرأ فيه :
عن أبي أمامة قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين البقرة وسورة آل عمران فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة البقرة فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها البطلة " . رواه مسلم .

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي يقرأ فيه سورة البقرة " . رواه مسلم

2- أن فيها أعظم آية في القرآن وهي آية الكرسي :
عن أبي بن كعب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ " . قال : قلت الله ورسوله أعلم قال : " يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ " . قال : قلت ( الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم )
قال فضرب في صدري وقال : " والله ليهنك العلم أبا المنذر " . رواه مسلم .
وآية الكرسي سبب للحفظ من الشيطان لمن قرأها :
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : وكلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفظ زكاة رمضان فأتاني آت فجعل يحثو من الطعام فأخذته فقلت لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إني محتاج وعلي دين وعيال ولي حاجة شديدة فخليت عنه فأصبحت فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
يا أبا هريرة ما فعل أسيرك البارحة قال قلت يا رسول الله شكا حاجة شديدة وعيالا فرحمته فخليت سبيله
قال أما إنه قد كذبك وسيعود فعرفت أنه سيعود لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه سيعود فرصدته فجاء يحثو الطعام وذكر الحديث إلى أن قال فأخذته يعني في الثالثة فقلت لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا آخر ثلاث مرات تزعم أنك لا تعود ثم تعود . قال دعني أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بها
قلت ما هن قال إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم حتى تختم الآية فإنك لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح فخليت سبيله فأصبحت فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فعل أسيرك البارحة قلت : قال ما هي قلت قال لي إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي من أولها حتى تختم الآية الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وقال لن يزال يا رسول الله زعم أنه يعلمني كلمات ينفعني الله بها فخليت سبيله عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح وكانوا أحرص شيء على الخير فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما إنه قد صدقك وهو كذوب تعلم من تخاطب منذ ثلاث ليال يا أبا هريرة قال لا قال ذاك الشيطان
رواه البخاري

3- أن في سورة البقرة آخر آيتين وهما سبب للحفظ لمن قرأهما :
عن أبي مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الآيتان من آخر سورة البقرة من قرأ بهما في ليلة كفتاه . 
متفق عليه .

4- أن اسم الله الأعظم في سورة البقرة :
عن أسماء بنت يزيد رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " اسم الله الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين : ( وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم ) وفاتحة ( آل عمران ) : ( الم الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم )
رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وابن ماجه وهو صحيح .

فينبغي التنبه لهذه الفضائل ونشرها فهي ثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وفقكم الله ونفع بكم
والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*
 *

*
*من أرادت الحمل أو الشفاء فلتقرأ سورة البقرة 
* *السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله يا شيخ ونفع الله بك وبعلمك الأمة وجعلنا و إياكم ممن ينعمون في جناته 

سؤالي : نسمع كثيراً عن سورة البقرة وفضلها ويتردد في المنتديات كثيراً عن أثر قراءة السورة يومياً وإحداهن تقول من أرادت الحمل أو أرادت الشفاء فلتقرأ سورة البقرة يومياً لمدة شهر والبعض يقول سبعة أيام وآخر يقول ثلاث أيام متتالية وكاملة وغيره من ذلك .

فأنا أصبحت أخصص لي ثلاث أيام متتالية لقراءة سورة البقرة من كل أسبوع و أحيانا اقرأها يومياً في جلسة واحدة فهل هذا الفعل صحيح ! وهل ورد عن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأتها يوميا أو ثلاث أيام متتالية وكاملة ! 

وهل لابد من قراءتها كاملة حتى ينفر الشطان من البيت كما في حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهل نكتفي بتشغيل جهاز التسجيل أحيانا لطرد الشياطين أم لابد من قراءتها ؟

فأخشى أن يكون ذلك بدعه وأنا افعل ذلك .
*
*الجواب:* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيرا

لا يَصِحّ القول بأن مَن أرادت الزواج أو الْحَمل أن تَقرأ سورة البقرة . إلا أن يَكون ذلك مِن باب الرُّقْيَة ، فَبَاب الرُّقْيَة واسِع ، لِقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : اعْرضوا عليّ رقاكم ، لا بأس بالرُّقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك . رواه مسلم . 

وسورة البقرة فضلها عظيم ، فالشيطان يهرب من البيت الذي تُقرأ فيه . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر ، إن الشيطان يَنْفُر مِن البيت الذي تُقْرأ فيه سورة البقرة . رواه مسلم .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قرأ بالآيتين مِن آخر سورة البقرة في لَيلة كَفَتاه . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

ويعجز السَّحَرة عن صاحِب سورة البقرة ، وكذلك عن البيت الذي تُقرأ فيه . قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : اقرءوا سورة البقرة ، فإن أخذها بَرَكة ، وتَرْكها حَسْرة ، ولا تستطيعها البَطَلة . قال معاوية بن سلاّم : بَلَغَني أن البَطَلَة السَّحَرة . رواه مسلم . 

وأما تقييد قراءة البقرة في كل ثلاثة أيام ، أو أن الشياطين لا تدخله ثلاثة أيام فقد وَرَد في ذلك حديث ضعيف ، وهو بِلفظ : 

إن لكل شي سناما ، وإن سنام القرآن سورة البقرة ؛ مَن قَرأها في بيته ليلا لم يَدخل الشيطان بيته ثلاث ليال ، ومَن قَرأها نهارا لم يدخل الشيطان بيته ثلاثة أيام . رواه ابن حبان . وقد أورده الشيخ الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة بهذا اللفظ برقم 1349 

وصحح الحديث بلفظ آخر ، وهو : " إن لكل شيء سناماً ، وسنام القرآن سورة البقرة ، وإن الشيطان إذا سمع سورة البقرة تُقرأ ؛ خرج من البيت الذي يُقرأ فيه سورة البقرة " .

وأصل الحديث في صحيح مسلم بلفظ : إن الشيطان يَنْفُر مِن البيت الذي تُقْرأ فيه سُورة البقرة . كَما تقدّم .

وجاء التقييد بثلاثة أيام في قراءة آخِر آيتين مِن سُورة البقرة ، كما في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن الله كَتَب كِتابا قبل أن يَخْلق السماوات والأرض بألْفَيّ عام ، فأنزل منه آيتين فَخَتَم بهما سورة البقرة ، ولا تُقْرآن في دارٍ ثلاث ليالٍ فَيَقْربها الشيطان . رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي والنسائي في الكبرى .

ومن لا يستطيع أن يَقرأ القرآن فليُشغِّل المسجِّل ، ويستمع إلى سورة البقرة ، فإنه تحصل به قراءة سورة البقرة .

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما حكم الرسائل الدينية غير الموثقة ؟ * *السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فضيلة الشيخ/ عبد الرحمن السحيم .. حفظك الله ورعاك
لدي سؤال حول الرسائل غير الموثقة
ترد إلينا في بعض الأحيان رسائل تذكير ويرد فيها بعض الروايات والأحاديث ول اتكون هذه الأحاديث موثقة (أي لايكتب مرسلها اسم الكتاب الذي أخذ منه الحديث أو الرواية)
والحقيقية أنه عندما تصلني مثل هذه الرسائل ويكون الحديث أو القصة الواردة فيها غريبة بالنسبة لي ولا أعرف مدى صحتها فإني أحذف مثل هذه الرسائل ولا أرسلها لأحد خشية أن يكون الحديث موضوع أو ضعيف أما إذا كنت متيقنة من صحة الحديث فإني أنشرها..
فهل علي إثم في حذف الرسائل التي أشك في صحتها؟ 

وجزاك الله خيراً**الجواب:*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله ورعاك . 

ما تَفعلينه هو الواجب ، فيجب على المسلم أن يَتحرَّى ويتأكّد مما يُنسَب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو إلى الدِّين مِن أحكام قبل أن ينشره ، خاصة إذا كان المذكور في الرسالة غريب ، أو فيه إشكال ، ونحو ذلك ، ولو ذَكَر المصدر ، فإن عامة كُتُب أهل العلم تحوي الصحيح والضعيف ، ولم يشترط أحد منهم أن لا يُورِد إلاَّ الصحيح ووفَّى بهذا الشرط إلاَّ البخاري ومسلم . 

والناس عادة يُغرَمون بالشيء الغريب ، فيُسارِعون في نشره ، وعادة ما تكون الغرائب إما مِن قبيل البِدَع أو من الأشياء المكذوبة .. 

فعلى المسلم أن يتأكّد ويتَثَبَّت مما يَنشره ، سواء عبر الشبكة أو عبر رسائل الجوال . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 

الشي**خ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هذه إعجازات علمية للقرآن ؟* *السؤال:**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شيخنا الفاضل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انتشر بالنت الكثير من الحكايات عن إعجازات علمية للقرآن الكريم

وأغلب من ينشر هذه الموضوعات لا يحركهم إلا حماسهم وعواطفهم الدينية

فكثيرا ما نجد تلك الإعجازات لا نصيب لها من الحقيقة

ومما يتم نشره قولهم:

المصباح في زجاجة

قام العالم أديسون مخترع المصباح الكهربائي، بأكثر من آلف تجربة قبل أن ينجح في اكتشافه، الذي لم يتكلل بالنجاح إلا بعد أن هداه الله إلى وضع زجاجة حول المصباح، لتغطي السلك المتوهج، وتزيد من شدة الإضاءة، ويصبح المصباح قابلاً للإستخدام من قبل الناس، ولو كان هذا العالم يعلم ما في القرآن الكريم من آيات معجزات، لعلم أن مصباحه بحاجة إلى أن يغطى بزجاجة، كي ينجح ويضئ لمدة طويلة كما يجب، وذلك مصداقاً لقوله تعالى: "الله نور السماوات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كأنها كوكب دري" 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
العرجون القديم

بذلت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية كثيرا من الجهد، وأنفقت كثيراً من المال، لمعرفة إن كان هنالك أي نوع من الحياة على سطح القمر، لتقرر بعد سنوات من البحث المضني والرحلات الفضائية، أنه لا يوجد أي نوع من الحياة على سطح القمر ولا ماء ولو درس هؤلاء العلماء الأمريكان كتاب الله، قبل ذلك، لكن قد وفر عليهم ما بذلوه، لأن الله تبارك وتعالى قال في كتابه العزيز: "والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم" والعرجون القديم هو جذع الشجرة اليابس، الخالي من الماء والحياة.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في ظلمات ثلاث

قام فريق الأبحاث الذي كان يجري تجاربه على إنتاج ما يسمى بأطفال الأنابيب، بعدة تجارب فاشلة في البداية، واستمر فشلهم لفترة طويلة، قبل أن يهتدي أحدثهم ويطلب منهم إجراء التجارب في جو مظلم ظلمة تامة، فقد كانت نتائج التجارب السابقة تنتج أطفالاً مشوهين، ولما اخذوا برأيه واجروا تجاربهم في جو مظلم تماماً، تكللت تجاربهم بالنجاح. ولو كانوا يعلمون شيئا من القرآن الكريم لاهتدوا إلى قوله تعلى، ووفروا على أنفسهم التجارب الكثيرة الفاشلة، لأن الله تعالى يقول: "يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم خلقاً من بعد خلق في ظلمات ثلاث ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك لا إله إلا هو فأنى تصرفون"
والظلمات الثلاث التي تحدث عنها القرآن هي: ظلمة الأغشية التي تحيط بالجنين وهي
(غشاء الأمنيون، والغشاء المشيمي، والغشاء الساقط).
ظلمة الرحم الذي تستقر به تلك الأغشية.
ظلمة البطن الذي تستقر فيه الرحم.
( انتهى )

فعلى سبيل المثال حديث القرآن كان عن منازل القمر مثل البدر والهلال 
حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم
ولم يكن الأمر يتعلق بطبيعة القمر ولا الحياة علي سطحه

**فهل فعلا هذه النقاط الثلاث تمثل إعجازات علمية للقرآن ؟*

*وجزاكم الله كل خير**الجواب:*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا .

**أولاً : أُقدِّم بِمقدِّمَة حول ما يُعْرَف ب " الإعجاز العلمي " ، وهو في حقيقته إعجاز علمي تجريبي ، بمعنى أن إثباته خاضِع للتجربة .*
*وهذا مَحَلّ استئناس وليس مِمَّا يُعوَّل عليه ولا مِمَّا يُبنى عليه .
وذلك أنّ بعض ما يُقال فيه مَحْض تَخرُّص في بعض الأحيان ، ومِنه مَا يُبنَى على نَظَرِيّات قابِلة للتغيُّر والتَّبَدُّل .
حتى ما يُعتَبَر " حقائق علمية " هي حقائق عِلمية باعْتِبار ، وهي نظريّات باعتِبَار آخر ؛ فهي لَدى من قَرَّرها " حقائق علمية " ، ولَدَى غيره من العلماء " هي نَظريّات " قابلة للتغيّر .
ولا يَجوز أن تُبنَى حقائق القرآن على مثل هذا .. 
قال سيد قطب رحمه الله :
لا يجوز أن نُعَلِّق الْحَقَائق النهائية التي يذكرها القرآن أحيانا عن الكون في طريقه لإنشاء التصور الصحيح لطبيعة الوجود وارتباطه بخالقه , وطبيعة التناسق بين أجزائه . . لا يجوز أن نُعَلِّق هذه الحقائق النهائية التي يذكرها القرآن , بفروض العقل البشري ونظرياته , ولا حتى بما يسميه "حقائق علمية " مما ينتهي إليه بطريق التجربة القاطعة في نظره . إن الحقائق القرآنية حقائق نهائية قاطعة مطلقة . أما ما يصل إليه البحث الإنساني - أيا كانت الأدوات المتاحة له - فهي حقائق غير نهائية ولا قاطعة ; وهي مقيدة بحدود تجاربه وظروف هذه التجارب وأدواتها .. فَمِن الخطأ المنهجي - بحكم المنهج العلمي الإنساني ذاته - أن نُعَلِّق الحقائق النهائية القرآنية بحقائق غير نهائية . وهي كل ما يصل إليه العلم البشري . اه . 

ولأنَّ من شأن هذا أن يُعَرَّض القُرْآن للتَّكْذِيب بل والسُّخْرِيَة من الإسلام وأهله ؛ فقد حَاوَل بعض الْمَارِقين والْمُسْتَشْرقِين إيجَاد أشياء ذات علاقة بالإعجاز ، وليست حقيقية ، حتى إذا صدّقها الناس ، أثْبَتُوا فشلها وأنها غير صحيحة ؛ وهذا يَعود على نفوس بعض المسلمين بالتّشكيك بالقرآن . 

**ثانيًا : لا يَجوز أن يُفْهَم ولا أن يُقال : إن هذا الذي تَوصَّل إليه العِلْم هو تفسير آية مِن كِتاب الله ، وأنَّ هذا هو الفَهْم الصَّحِيح** ؛ لأنَّ في هذا القول إلغاء لِفَهْم سَلَف الأمّة في تفسير القرآن ، أو في تفسير وفهم بعض آياته . 
ولأن تلك الحقائق لو تَغيَّرت – وهي قابلة للتغيُّر – لأدّى إلى فساد المعنى الذي قالوا به . 
**ثالثا : الناس طَرفان ووسط في قضية الإعجاز العلمي ..* 
*فَطَرف يُسارِع في كل ما يُشمّ مِنه رائحة إعجاز وما لا يُشمّ مِنه .. بل يَتَكلَّف في القول بالإعجاز ، ولو لم تُساعِده النصوص ..
وطَرَف قال بِنَفْي الإعجاز ؛ لأنهم قالوا : الإعجاز في القرآن بَيَاني ولُغَوي ؛ لأنَّ الله أعْجَز به العَرَب ، وهم أهل الفصاحة .
والوسَط أن يُقال بإثبَات الإعجاز العلمي التجريبي بِضَوابِط :
الأول : أن يَكون مِن الحقائق العلمية دون النَّظَريّات .
الثاني : أن لا يُقْطَع بأنه المراد في الآية . 
الثالث : أن لا يُهمل تفسير السَّلَف .
الرابع : أن يَكون الأخذ به على وجه الاستئناس . 

**رابعًا : مَا سألتَ عنه – حفظك الله – على وجه الخصوص .* *الأولى : المصباح في زجاجة* 

*مَن قال إن الْمُصْبَاح لا يشتعل إلاَّ إذا كان داخِل زُجاجة ؟!
لقد كانت المصابيح في القديم تُضيء وتشتعل من غير وُجود زجاج !
إلاَّ أنَّ الْمُصْبَاح يَجعل شُعلة تلك المصباح ثابتة وأكثر إضاءة . هذا مِن جهة .
ومِن جهة ثانية .. ماذا لو جاء العِلْم الحديث بمصابيح تُضيء مِن غير زُجاج .. وهذا مُحتَمَل
فإلى وقت قريب كانت المصابيح مِن نَوع واحد ، والآن عشرات الأنواع !
فقد يأتي زمن ويُضيء المصاب من غير وُجود زجاجة .. 
فيرجِع هذا – كما تقدّم – على القرآن بالتكذيب .. 
وأنّ ما فهمتموه من وُجود المصباح في زجاجة ثَبَت عكسه .. 
ولكن لو قيل :
هذا مما يُستانس به ، وأنَّ المصباح يكون أكثر إضاءة ، واشدّ توهّجا لو كان في زُجاجة ؛ لَبَقيِتَ الآية مُحتَمِلَة لأكثر مِن معنى . 
وبالتالي فلو ثَبَت هذا أو بَطَل .. فالآية باقية تحتمل أكثر مِن معنى . 
كمَا أننا أبقينا على ما فسّرها به السَّلَف ، مِن الصحابة فَمَن بعدهم . 

**الثانية : العرجون القديم*

*تفسير الآية بأن العرجون القديم " هو جذع الشجرة اليابس، الخالي من الماء والحياة " أخشى أن يَكون مِن باب القَول على الله بغير عِلْم . 
ورَحِم الله الإمام أحمد إذ كان يقول : إياك أن تتكلّم في مسالة ليس لك فيها إمام .
يعني لا تتَكلَّم في مسألة مِن مسائل العِلْم لم يَتَكلَّم بها أحد مِن قبلك .

ثمّ إن سِيَاق الآيات ليس في وَصْف القَمَر ، بل في الحديث عن مَنازِله .
قال تعالى : (** وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ** ) .
وتَشْبِيه القمر بِالعُرْجُون القَدِيم في تَقَوُّسِه وحالِه آخر الشهر
قال البغوي في تفسير الآية :
والعُرجون عُود العِذْق الذي عليه الشَّمَاريخ ، فإذا قَدِم عَتِق يَبُس وتَقَوَّس واصْفَرّ ؛ فَشَبَّه القَمَر في دِقَّتِه وصُفْرَتِه في آخِر الْمَنَازِل بِه . اه . 
وهذا هو تفسير أكثر السَّلَف 
قال الإمام السمعاني في تفسير الآية :
والأكثرون أنَّ العُرْجُون هو عُود الكِبَاسَة إذا دَقّ ويَبُس وتَقَوَّس . اه . 
والكِبَاسَة : هو العِذْق . 

فالتَّشْبِيه ليس لأجْل أن العذِق لا حَيَاة فيه ، بل لِكونه مُتَقوِّسًا ضعيفا . 

ثم مَن قال إنَّ الأمْريكيين أو غيرهم استطاعوا إثبات أنّ القمر لا حياة فيه ، و " أنه لا يوجد أي نوع من الحياة على سطح القمر ولا ماء " ؟!

لقد رَدّ أحَد الكُتَّاب الأمريكيين على بَني قومه بأدِلَّة عقلية على كذبهم في دعوى الوصول والهبوط على سطح القمر !
وذلك من خِلال عِدّة نقاط ، منها :
الأولى : لَمَا نَزَل رائد الفضاء - بِزعمهم – على سَطح القمر كان يمشي على رِجْليه ! مع إثباتِهم انعدام الجاذبية فوق سطح القمر ! يعني المفترض أن يَكون كالسابِح في الهواء !
الثانية : أنَّ المركبة هبَطَتْ واستقرَّت فوق سطح القمر ، مِن غير وُجود جاذبية !
الثالثة : أنَّ رائد الفضاء لَمَّا نَزَل - بِزعمهم – على سَطْح القمر كان هناك آلة تصوير صَوَّرَته أثناء نُزولِه مِن الْمَرْكَبَة ! فَمن الذي سبقهم وزرع آلة التصوير تلك لتصوّر رائد الفضاء فور نُزولِه على سطح القمر !
الرابعة : أن رائد الفضاء زَرَع علَمًا أمريكيا فوق ما زَعموه " سَطح القمر " ! فأخَذ العَلَم يُرَفْرِف !
مع إثباتِهم أنه لا حياة ولا هواء ولا ماء على سطح القمر !
فكيف يُرفرِف العَلَم مع عدم وجود جاذبية ! 

ومثل هذا الزَّعْم ما قِيل في مسألة انشِقاق القمر .. وأنّ وكَالة ناسا أثبَتتْ انشقاق القمر !
فكيف أثْبَتَتْه الوكالة بِزعمِها ؟
ثم هل الذي شقّ القمر أحَد مِن البشر حتى إذا عاد والْتَحَم بَقِيَت آثار تِلك اللَّحَام ؟!
لا شكّ أن هذا تَهوّك وتهوّر وتسرّع في قَبُول كل ما يُقال فيه : إعجاز علمي .* *الثالثة : في ظلمات ثلاث*

*هذه مِمَا يُسْتأنس بها ، فهي لَم تَخْرُج عن تفاسير السَّلف ، ولم يُزْعَم أنها تفسير الآية .
وسواء ثَبَت ما قَالُوه عن أطفال الأنابيب أو لم يَثبت ، فالآية باقية على مصداقيتها وتفسيرها

فقد جاء عن السَّلف تفسير الظلمات الثلاث بمثل ذلك . 
قال ابن كثير في تفسير الآية : وقوله جل وعلا : (* *فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ ثَلاثٍ** ) يعني : في ظُلمة الرَّحِم وظلمة المشيمة - التي هي كالغشاوة والوقاية على الولد - وظُلمة البطن . كذا قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ومجاهد وعكرمة وأبو مالك والضحاك وقتادة والسدي وبن زيد . اه . 

فمثل هذا التفسير والقول فيه بالإعجاز العلمي التجريبي هو من التفسير الْمَقْبُول .
لِموافقته لتفسير السَّلَف ، ولكونه مما يُستأنس به .

والله تعالى أعلم .* * 

الشي**خ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قول : جَعَله الله في موازين أعمالك ( تعبير خاطئ )**السؤال:**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة )

شيخي الكريم .. 

وددت الاستفسار عن أمر ،

كثيراً ما أرى البعض في ردودهم على المواضيع بشكل عام ، هذه العبارة : جعله الله في ميزان أعمالك 

ولقد سمعت من عضو نصحني فيما سبق منذ السنة ، أن الأعمال لله سبحانه هو المتحكم فيها 

والأجدر قول : في ميزان حسناتك ( وليس أعمالك ) .. لأننا نحن من نزيد الحسنات ، فتزيد أو تنقص .. 

وذكرلي العضو بأنه سمع ذلك في قول للشيخ ابن العثيمين ولكن ليس لديه الملف ، 

فما رأيكم .. ؟* *الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وجزاك الله خيرا .


كثير ما نَسْمَع قول بعض الناس : جَعَله الله في موازين أعمالك .

وهذا التعبير خطأ ، وإن قَصَد صاحبه الدعاء لِصاحِبه أن يَجعل الله ذلك العمل في موازين حسناته .

والصَّوَاب أن يَقُول : جَعَله الله في موازين حسناتك ؛ لأنَّ الأعمال تشمل الحسنات والسَّيئات .


قال تعالى : (وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا وَلِيُوَفِّيَهُمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ ) .

وقال عزّ وَجَلّ : (وَنَضَعُ الْمَوَازِينَ الْقِسْطَ لِيَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ فَلا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ أَتَيْنَا بِهَا وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ ) .

والموازِين تُوزَن بِها الحسنات والسيئات . 


فَمَن أراد أن يَدعُو لأحد في عَمَل مِن الأعمال فليَقُل : جَعَله الله في موازين حسناتك .

وكان شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله يَنْهَى عن قول : جَعَله الله في موازين أعمالك .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*الشي**خ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*طريقة قبض الروح كما رواها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *من الأحاديث المكذوبة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*السؤال:*
*أرجو الإفادة في صحة الحديث التالي:

عندما عرج بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة الإسراء والمعراج إلى السماء ، 

ومن بين ما رآه صلى الله عليه وسلم في تلك الليلة قال : رأيت ملكا عظيم الخلقة

والمنظر قد بلغت قدماه تخوم الأرض السابعة ورأسه تحت العرش وهو جالس على كرسي 

من نور والملائكة بين يديه وعن يمينه وعن شماله ينتظرون أمر الله تعالى عز وجل 

وعن يمينه لوح وعن شماله شجرة عظيمة إلا أنه لم يضحك أبدا فقلت يا أخي يا جبريل 

من هذا ؟ قال جبريل : هذا هاذم اللذات ومفرق الجماعات ومخرب البيوت والدور 

ومعمر القبور وميتم الأطفال ومرمل النساء ومفجع الأحباب ومغلق الأبواب ومسود 

الأعتاب وخاطف الشباب هذا ملك الموت عزرائيل فهو ومالك الخازن النار لا يضحكان 

أبدا ادن منه وسلم عليه فدنوت منه وسلمت عليه فلم يرد السلام فقال له لم لم ترد 

السلام على سيد الخلق وحبيب الحق فلما سمع كلام جبريل وثب قائما ورد السلام 

وهنأني بالكرامة من ربي وقال أبشر يا محمد فان الخير فيك وفي أمتك إلى يوم 

القيامة فقلت يا أخي يا عزرائيل هذا مقامك ؟ قال نعم منذ خلقني ربي إلى قيام 

الساعة ، فقلت كيف تقبض الأرواح وأنت في مكانك هذا ؟ قال إن الله أمكنني من ذلك 

وسخر لي من الملائكة خمسة ألاف أفرقهم في الأرض فإذا بلغ العبد أجله واستوفي 

رزقه وانقضت مدة حياته أرسلت له أربعين ملكا يعالجون روحه فينزعوها من العروق 

والعصب واللحم والدم ويقبضونها من ررؤس أظافره حتى تصل إلى الركب ثم يريحون 

الميت ساعة ثم يجذبونها إلى السرة ثم يريحونه ساعة ثم يجذبونها إلى الحلقوم 

فتقع في الغرغرة فأتنا ولها وأسلها كما نسل الشعرة من العجين فإذا انفصلت من 

الجسد جمدت العينان وشخصتا لأنهما يتبعان الروح فأقبضها بإحدى حربتي هاتين وإذا 

بيده حربة من النور وحربة سخط فالروح الطيبة يقبضها بحربة النور ويرسلها إلى 

عليين والروح الخبيثة يقبضها بحربة السخط ويرسلها إلى سجين وهي صخرة سوداء 

مدلهمة تحت الأرض السابعة السفلى فيها أرواح الكفار والفجار قلت وكيف تعرف حضر 

أجل العبد أم لم يحضر قال يا محمد ما من عبد إلا وله في السماء بابان باب ينزل 

منه رزقه و باب يصعد إليه عمله وهذه الشجرة التي عن يساري ما عليها ورقة إلا 

عليها اسم واحد من بني آدم ذكورا وإناثا فإذا قرب أجل الشخص اصفرت الورقة التي 

كتب عليها اسمه وتسقط على الباب الذي ينزل منه رزقه ويسود اسمه في اللوح فأعلم 

أنه مقبوض فأنظر إليه نظرة يرتعد منها جسده ويتوعك قلبه من هيبتي فيقع في 

الفراش فأرسل إليه أربعين من الملائكة يعالجون روحه وذلك قوله تعالي : ( حتى 

إذا جاءأحدكم الموت توفته رسلنا وهم لا يفرطون ) قلت يا أخي يا عزرائيل أرني صورتك 

التي خلقك الله عليها وتقبض فيها الأرواح قال يا حبيبي لا تستطع النظر إليها 

فقلت أقسمت عليك إلا فعلت وإذا بالنداء من العلي الاعالي لا تخالف حبيبي محمدا، 

فعند ذلك تجلى ملك الموت في الصورة التي يقبض فيها الأرواح قال النبي صلى الله 

عليه وسلم فلما نظر ملك الموت إلي وجدت الدنيا بين يديه كالدرهم بين يدي أحدكم 

يقلبه كيف يشاء ارتعد قلبي ورجف منه فوضع جبريل يده على صدري فرجعت روحي إلي 

وعقلي فقال جبريل يا محمد ما بعد القبر إلا ظلمة القبر ووحشته وسؤال منكر ونكير 

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فودعته . 
*
*الفتوى :*

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

أما بعد: فلا شك أن الله عز وجل أطلع نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم على أشياء عجيبة من أسرار غيبه ومظاهر قدرته وبديع صنعه وكبرى آياته في ليلة الإسراء والمعراج وفي غيرها، كما قال جل وعلا: [لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى](لنجم:18)

ولكن الحديث المذكور بهذا اللفظ تبدو عليه سمات الوضع، فمن ذلك تسمية ملك الموت بعزرائيل، فقد قال أهل العلم: لم يثبت تسمية ملك الموت بعزرائيل في حديث صحيح ولاحسن ، وإنما ورد ذلك في بعض الروايات الإسرائيلية، وجاء ذكره في القرآن والسنة باسم: ملك الموت قال الله تعالى: [قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ](السجدة: 11)

وإن كانت وردت فيه بعض الجمل التي وردت في أحاديث أخرى وكذلك الآية الكريمة من سورة الأنعام فهذا لا يعني أنه صحيح.

والحاصل أننا لم نقف فيما اطلعنا عليه من دواوين السنة على هذا الحديث.

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*احذروا هذا الموقع لتفسير القرآن*

*احذروا هذا الموقع : 

موقع المنقب القرآني

**http://www.holyquran.net/search/sindex.php*
*وهو موقع رافضي !
*
*ومن خلال هذا الرابط :

**http://www.holyquran.net/tafseer/index.html*
*تم بيان الكُتب المعتمدة في التفسير في هذا الموقع .. وهي من تفاسير الرافضة ! 

فلا يجوز نشر هذا الموقع ، ولا الترويج له إلا على سبيل التحذير منه ، وبيان أنه تابع للرافضة .*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة السجادة التي تصلي وتم تصويرها* *السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم

شيخنا الكريم عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظكم الله

انتشر هذا الموضوع عن سجادة تصلي، فما تعليقكم على الموضوع


قبل فتره بسيطه انتشرت مقاطع فيديو لسجاده تصلي 

يقال إن المشهد التقط لها في مدينة الفلوجة لما جو الناس يصلون الفجر ( وجدوها تصلي ) البعض قالوا تركيب ، والبعض الآخر يقولون سبحان الله 
*
*الجواب :
**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وأسعد الله جميع أوقاتك بكل خير .. ووفقك لكل خير 

كُنت رأيت هذه الصورة الْمُتَحَرِّكَة قبل شهر ، أي في أواخِر شهر ذي الحجة من عام 1427 ه ، وعلّقتُ بتعليق طريف قلت فيه : تعال إلى عالم الخرافة .. وصدق كل شيء كان يُقال :حَدِّث العاقِل بما لا يُعقَل ، فإن صَدَّق فلا عَقْل له ! ننعَى على الرافضة والصوفية تصديق الخرافة .. ثم نَقَع فيما وَقَعُوا فيه !! 

إن هذا لشيء عُجَاب ..وأمْر آخر .. وهو هل السجادة مُكلَّفَة حتى تُصلِّي ؟ والصلاة مِن شأن الْمُكلَّفِين . ومن جهة ثالثة رأيت أمام السجادة يقِف أكثر من شخص .. فلو كانت الصورة حقيقة وليست ألعوبة .. هل كان هؤلاء سيقِفُون أم يَهْرُبُون ؟! 

والْمُؤسِف أن مثل هذه الخرافات تُنسَب أحيانا إلى قُدْرَة الله ! فتجد من يُكثر التسبيح ! ويقول : الله قادِر ! ونحو ذلك من العِبارَات .. ويجب أن يُفرَّق بين الكرامة وبين الْخُرافة .. فالْكَرَامَة يُنَزِّلُها الله لِحُجَّة أو لِحاجَة ، كما قرَّرَه أهل العِلْم . فالْحُجَّة تُقام على أعداء الله ، والْحاجة لِتَثْبِيت أولياء الله . 

وقد يَجْتَمِع الأمْرَان في الكرامة . ومثل ما يُزعَم أنه سُجادة تُصلي ليس فيه إقامة حُجّة ، وليس فيه حاجة ! وبالمناسبة فقد رأيت مِن هذا القَبِيل تُفاحة كُتِب عليها اسم الله .. فعقّبتُ على الموضوع بِقولي : أحيانا تبلغ بنا الغفْلة أن نُصدِّق كل شيء !

شجرة راكعة ! بطيخة كُتب عليها ( لا إله إلا الله ) السُّحُب تَشَكّلت على شكل صورة الشيخ ... !! اسم فلان على التمر !! لفظ الجلالة على تُفاحة .. إلى غير ذلك .. مما تُسْتَغْفل به العقول .. أو يُراد أن يُضحك بنا مِن خلالها !والْمُتَقَرِّر عند أهل السنة والجماعة أن الله يُجري الكَرَامة لِحُجَّة أو لِحاجة . 

لِحُجَّة : لإقامة الْحُجّة على أعدائه 

لِحَاجَة : لِتَثْبِيت أوليائه 

فأي حُجّة أو حاجَة في تُفاحة أو بطيخة أو تمرة تُؤكَل ثم تذهب ؟؟ ! 

وهذه التفاحة يُقال إنها مِن الصِّين .. ثم رَدّ أحد الإخوة – وهو يعيش في الصِّين – ، فقال :كفاكم يا إخوان إطلاق عنان خيالكم ... الله الخالق غني عن كتابة إسمه على تفاحة .

عموما ... أخوكم أسامة مقيم في الصين منذ مايقرب 5 سنوات وقد أسترعى إنتباهي هذا الموضوع وبحكم معرفتي بالخضار والفواكه الصينية حيث يقوم المزارعون بإلصاق لصقة سوداء مكتوب عليها باللون الشفاق بالكلمات التي يريدون طباعتها على الفاكهة قبل أن تنضج ...

وهذا ماحصل ياإخوان وأردت تأكيد ذلك فقمت فورا بمخاطبة صديق صيني أعرفه وأرسلت له الصورة وطلبت منه أن يكتب لي المعنى لتلك الكلمة والتي هي بتدخل الإنسان أي بوضع اللصقة على الفاكهة قبل أن تنضج فرد على بهذا الرد :

Dear Mr.Shaban,
The words on that apple means" SELENIUM". Selenium is a trace mineral needed in small amounts for good health, but exposure to much higher levels can result in neurological effects. 
Best wishes!

أي أنه حسب المذكور أن هذه التفاحة تحتوي على نسبة كافية صحيا من معدن السيلينيوموهي بالطبع مظافة للفاكهة بطريقة ما... في السماد أم جينيا... 

المهم هذا ليس هو موضوعنا وإنما الموضوع هو أن الكلمات الصينية متشابكة جدا ولو أردنا إطلاق عنان خيالنا لوجدنا الكثير والكثير من هذه الأشياء التي تؤدي إلى مفاهيم خاطئة .

والله يحفظك*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لا يعلم ما في غد إلا ال**له 
**السؤال:*
*لقد قرأت في أحد المنتديات ما يلي: فهل يجوز تصديقها وما حكمها، أسئلة فقط والأجوبة سوف تذهلك لا تغش بالنظر إلى الأسئلة مسبقا فالدماغ كالمنطاد يعمل بشكل أفضل حين يكون مفتوحا، هذا الاختبار ممتع ولكن عليك أن تتبع التعليمات ولا تغش، تمنى شيئا قبل أن تبدأ الاختبار..
تحذير! أجب على الأسئلة فيما أنت تندرج إلى الأسفل، لن تحصل على النتائج الصحيحة إن اطلعت على الأسئلة مسبقا لذا عليك أن تنزل ببطء، أحضر ورقة وقلما لتسجل إجابتك وأجب بكل صراحة: 

1- رتب هذه الحيوانات الخمسة حسب الترتيب الذي تفضله (بقرة- نمر- خروف- حصان- خنزير).

2- اكتب كلمة واحدة تصف فيها الآتي: (كلب- قطة- فأر- قهوة- بحر)

3- فكر في شخص (يعرفك ومهم بالنسبة إليك) لتربطه بأحد الألوان التالية (لا تكرر
إجابتك مرتين) ضع اسما واحدا فقط لكل لون (أصفر- برتقالي- أحمر- أبيض- أخضر)

4- وأخيراً، اكتب رقمك المفضل ويومك المفضل في الأسبوع، هل انتهيت؟ تأكد من أن أجوبتك هي بالضبط ما تريده حقا، انظر إلى التفسير في الأسفل ولكن كرر أمنيتك مرة أخرى أولا هذا تفسير الأولويات في حياتك من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية لديك، 

1- البقرة: ترمز إلى المستقبل المهني، النمر: يرمز إلى عزة النفس، الخروف: يرمز إلى الحب، الحصان: يرمز إلى العائلة، الخنزير: يرمز إلى المال

2- وصفك للكلب يرمز لوصفك لشخصيتك، وصفك للقطة يرمز لشخصية شريك حياتك، وصفك للفأر يرمز لشخصية أعدائك، وصفك للقهوة يرمز لإحساسك تجاه الحب، وصفك للبحر يرمز لوصفك لحياتك

3- الأصفر: شخص لا يمكنك أن تنساه أبدا، البرتقالي: شخص تعتبره صديقا حقيقيا لك، الأحمر: شخص تحبه فعلا، الأبيض: توأم روحك، الأخضر: شخص سوف تتذكره لبقية حياتك

4- عليك أن ترسل هذه الرسالة للعدد المفضل الذي اخترته وسوف تتحقق أمنيتك في يومك المفضل، ونحن نقول قال تعالى: عالم الغيب والشهادة؟
*
*الفتوى :*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

فإنه لا يجوز تصديق هذا الأمر، وعلى المسلم أن يجعل دعاء الله والتقرب إليه بالطاعات وسيلة لتحقيق طموحاته وقضاء حاجاته، وأن يوقن أن الغيب وما يحصل في المستقبل لا يعلمه إلا الله، لما في حديث البخاري: لا يعلم ما في غد إلا الله. وراجع الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 58734، 57098، 59547، 20497، 62340، 33856، 55240، 15244.

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*

هل هذه الصور صحيحة بخصوص رأسها كسنام الجمل 

السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظكم الله تعالى/ هذا الموضوع انتشر في الإنترنت فهل الصورة تعتبر صحيحة؟ وهل هذا ينطبق على هؤلاء النساء كما موضوع في الصورة؟
 وجزاكم الله خيرا.











والله الموفق

الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. 

مما يتوقّف فيه العُلَماء إنْزَال الأحَادِيث على واقِع مُعيَّن، والْجَزْم بأنّ ذلك الواقِع هو الْمَقْصُد بالحديث. ومما فَسَرّ به العُلَماء " أسْنِمَة البُخْت الْمَائلَة " مَا يَقرُب من صُورة السَّنام إذا مَالَ، وهو إمَالَة الشَّعْر على جِهَة، كَفعْل الكافرات أو الفاجِرات. والْمَعْرُوف في مَيْل السَّنَام أنه يميل إلى أحَد جانبي الْجَمَل، فيَكون أشْبَه بالقَصَّة المائلة. ومما فُسِّر به الْحِديث أيضا تكبير الرأس بِأن يُلَفّ عليه عمامة، أو بِجَمْع الشَّعَر فوق الرَّأس أو خَلْفَه بحيث يبدو للناظِر. 

قال الإمام النووي: وأمَّا " مَائلات " فَقِيل: مَعْنَاه: عن طاعة الله ومَا يَلْزَمهن حِفْظه. " مُمِيلات " أي: يُعَلِّمْن غيرهن فِعْلَهن الْمَذْمُوم. وقِيل: " مَائلات " يَمْشِين مُتَبَخْتِرَات " مُمِيلات " لأكْتَافِهن. وقِيل: " مَائلات " يَمْشِطْن الْمِشْطَة الْمَائلة، وهي مِشْطَة البَغَايا " مُمِيلات " يَمْشِطن غيرهن تلك الْمِشْطَة. ومَعْنَى " رُؤوسهن كأسْنِمَة البُخْت " أن يُكَبِّرْنَها ويُعظِمْنَها بِلَفِّ عِمَامة أوْ عِصَابة أوْ نَحوها. اه. 

هذا مِن جِهَة .
ومِن جِهَة ثانية فإن الشّكل الْمُصَوَّر في السُّؤال هو مَحْذُور شَرْعًا، إذ ليس الْمُرَاد مِن الْحِجَاب هو مُجرّد سَتْر أو تَغطِية الرأس أو البَدن، بل الْمُرَاد إخفاء معالَم البَدَن، ولذلك وضَع العُلماء شُرُوطا للحِجاب، وهي مُسْتَنْبَطَة مِن أدلّة الكِتاب والسنة
فَشَرَطُوا فيه أن يَكون واسِعا فَضْفَاضًا، وهذا قد دَلّ عليه قول أسامة بن زيد: كَسَانِي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قِبطية كَثيفة كانت مِمَّا أهْداها دحية الكلبي، فَكَسْوتُها امْرأتي، فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: مَالك لم تَلبس القِبطية ؟ قلت: يا رسول الله كَسَوتُها امْرأتي، فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: مُرْها فَلْتَجْعَل تَحْتَها غِلالة، فإني أخاف أن تَصِف حَجْم عظامها. رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره، وروى نحوه أبو داود عن دحية الكلبي رضي الله عنه.
وشَرَطوا شُرُطا أخْرَى مُستَنْبَطَة مِن الكِتاب والسُّنَّة .

ولا شكّ أنَّ ما صُوِّر في السّؤال مِمَّا يُبْدي حَجم رأس المرأة وحَجم شَعْرِها، ووَضْعه بِتلك الصَّورة أنه داخِل دُخُولا أوّليا في اللباس الكَاسي العَاري، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: رُبّ كاسِية في الدّنيا عَارِيَة في الآخِرَة. رواه البخاري. قال ابن حجر: كاسِية جَسدها، لكنها تَشُدّ خِمَارَها مِن وَرَائها فَيبْدُو صَدْرَها، فَتَصِير عَارِيَة، فَتُعَاقَب في الآخرة. اه. وهذا ينطبق على مَن تَلْبَس الضَّيِّق، وعلى مَن تَلْبس العَبَاءة على الكَتِف، لأنّهَا لا تَسْتُر تَقَاطِيع جَسَدِها. 

وقد أوْرَد ابنُ عبد البر ما رواه الإمام مالك عن علقمة بن أبي علقمة عن أمه أنها قالت: دَخَلَتْ حَفصة بنت عبد الرحمن على عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى حَفصة خِمَار رَقيق فشقته عائشة وكستها خِمَارًا كَثِيفًا. 

وما رواه مالك عن مسلم بن أبي مريم عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة أنه قال: نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها، وريحها يوجد من مسير خمسمائة سنة. ثم قال ابن عبد البر: الْمَعْنَى في هَذين الحديثين سَواء؛ فَكُلّ ثَوب يَصِف ولا يَسْتُر فَلا يَجُوز لِبَاسه بِحَال إلاَّ مَع ثَوب يَسْتُر ولا يَصِف، فإنَّ الْمُكْتَسِيَة بِه عَارِيَة. اه. 

وحديث: " صِنفان من أهل النار لم أرَهما: قوم معهم سياط كأذْناب البَقر يَضْرِبون بِها الناس، ونِسَاء كَاسِيات عَارِيات، مُمِيلات مَائلات، رُؤوسهن كأسْنِمَة البُخْت الْمَائلة، لا يَدْخُلْن الْجَنَّة ولا يَجِدْن رِيحها، وإنَّ ريحها لَيُوجَد مِن مَسِيرة كَذا وكذا " رواه مسلم. فالأمْر ليس بالأمْر الْهَيِّن، بل هو أمْر في غاية الْخُطُورة.

وهو سَبب للفضيحة في الآخِرة كما تقدّم مِن قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: رُبّ كاسِية في الدّنيا عَارِيَة في الآخِرَة “، والْجَزِاء مِن جِنْس العَمَل، فلَمَّا لم تتستَّر في الدُّنيا ولَم يَكُن حَجابها حِجابا شرْعيا عوقِبَت في الآخِرَة بالفضيحة والعُرِيّ، وإن كان كلّ أحَدٍ يُحَِر عُريانا إلاَّ أنّها تَفتَضِح في ذلك الْموطِن. نسأل الله أن يسترنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العَرْض.. وأن يَسْتُر نِسَاء المسلمين في الدُّنيا والآخِرة. والله تعالى أعلم.
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*

هل صحيح : أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يؤذن لحكمة .!!؟ 
السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

شيخي الفاضل ... حفظك الله وبارك في عمرك وعلمك ووقتك آمين..

وصلني هذا الموضوع ... واحتاج إلى تعليقك عليه إذا ممكن : 

وهو الآتي : 

(( اليوم لاول مره اعرف معلومة ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يؤذن
وهناك حكمه 


الحكمة فى كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يؤم ولا يؤذن أنه لو أذن لكان من تخلف عن الإجابة كافرا ، وقال أيضا :‏ ولأنه كان داعيا فلم يجز أن يشهد لنفسه .‏ وقال غيره :‏ لو أذن وقال :‏ أشهد أن محمدًا رسول اللّه لتوهم أن هناك نبيا غيره .‏ وقيل لأن الأذان رآه غيره فى المنام فوكله إلى غيره .‏ وأيضا ما كان يتفرغ إليه من أشغال .‏ وأيضا قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "الإما م ضامن والمؤذن أمين " رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي ، فدفع الأمانة إلى غيره .‏


وقال الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام :‏ إنما لم يؤذن لأنه كان إذا عمل عملا أثبته ، أى جعله دائما ، وكان لا يتفرغ لذلك ، لاشتغاله بتبليغ الرسالة ، وهذا كما قال عمر:‏ لولا الخلافة لأذنت .‏


وأما من قال :‏ إنه امتنع لئلا يعتقد أن الرسول غيره فخطأ ، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول فى خطبته :‏ وأشهد أن محمدا رسول اللَّه .‏

هذا، وجاء في نيل الأوطار للشوكانى "ج ‏2 ص ‏36" خلاف العلماء بين أفضلية الأذان والإمامة وقال فى معرض الاستدلال على أن الإمامة أفضل :‏ إن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين بعده أمُّوا ولم يؤذنوا ، وكذا كبار العلماء بعدهم .‏

والله أعلم

منقول للفائده انتهى ..

فارجو من فضيلتك التعليق على ذلك ... الله يرضى عليك ويرضيك آمين . 

وشكرآ جزيلا لك .

والسموحة . 
الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وحفظك الله وبارك في عمرك وعلمك ووقتك
ورضي عنك وأرضاك

هذا ليس فيه نصّ ، وإنما هو الْتِماس من أهل العلم للحِكمة .

وأول ما قرأت هذا التعليل : " ولأنه كان داعيا فلم يجز أن يشهد لنفسه " تبادَر إلى ذهني أنه كان يشهد لنفسه في الْخُطَب . 
فهذا تعليل عليل !
ثم رأيت التعقيب عليه في نفس السؤال !
ومثله التعليل بأنه لو أذّن لتُوُهِّم أن هناك نبياً غيره .. فهذا مثل الشهادة ، وقد شهِد صلى الله عليه وسلم لِنفسه بالرسالة .

وأما التعليل ب " أنه لو أذن لكان من تخلف عن الإجابة كافرا " فالدعوة إلى أصل الإسلام أعظم من الدعوة إلى الصلاة ، والتخلّف عن إجابته صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإسلام أعظم من التخلّف عن إجابته إلى الصلاة .
فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم داعياً إلى الله ، ومن تخلّف عن إجابته كان كافراً ؛ فالتعليل بذلك ضعيف .

وكذلك التعليل ب " وقيل لأن الأذان رآه غيره في المنام فَوَكَلَه إلى غيره " وهذا أصلا قد صُدِّر بصيغة تمريض وتضعيف ، وهي " قِيل " فهذا يُضَعِّف القول عند أهل العلم .
وهو ضعيف من جهة أن إقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له إنما كان بِوحْي ، ولما أقرّه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صار شِعاراً له ولأمّته من بعده . وإقراره صلى الله عليه وسلم تشريع ، ولذلك فإن الإقرار والتقرير داخل في تعريف السُّنَّة .

وتعليله بالانشغال قد يُتعقّب بأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعتكِف في المسجد ، وهذا يَردّ هذا التعليل ، لأن المعتكِف مُتفرِّغ من مشاغل الدنيا لازِم للمسجد .

وقد يكون قول العزّ بن عبد السلام أقرب إلى التعليل .

مع أنه يبدو لي أن هناك تعليلاً آخر .. وهو يُشْبِه تعليل أهل العِلم بكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعتمِر في رمضان ، مع أنه حثّ على العمرة في رمضان وذَكَر فضلها . 
وكذلك حثّ على صيام السِّتّ من شوال ، وما نُقِل عنه أنه صامها .

ونحن نرى كيف يكون ازدحام الناس وحرصهم على العمرة في رمضان ، مع أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يَعتَمِر في رمضان . فكيف لو اعتَمَر ؟!

وقبل سنوات وافَقَ يوم عرفة يوم جَمعة .. فكثُر الناس .. لأن وقوفه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في يوم جمعة – كما ذَكَرَ ابن القيم في زاد المعاد – .. فكيف لو كان صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في ذلك شيئا ؟!

فالذي يظهر أن الْحِكْمة في كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يُؤذِّن أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد يَحُثّ على العمل ، ولا يَعمَل به لِحكمة ، لأنه لو تَوَافَق قوله مع فِعله لكان آكد لذلك العمل ، فربما حصلتْ مشقّة على الأمة ، ولربما تقاتَل الناس على تلك الأفعال والسُّنَن .

ويعضد هذا التعليل ويُؤيِّده أنه لما اجْتَمَع وتَوافَق قوله وفِعله يوم الحديبية حينما أمر الناس بالْحَلْق ثم فَعَله ، فلما رأَوا ذَلكَ قاموا فَنَحروا ، وجَعلَ بعضُهم يَحلِقُ بعضاً ، حتى كادَ بعضُهم يَقتُلُ بعضاً غَمّاً . كما عند البخاري في الصحيح .
وهذا سَبَقتْ الإشارة إليه في : شاوروهنّ واعصوهنّ


وهذا يَدلّ على حرصه صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته ، ورفع الْحَرَج عنهم ، ودَفع المشقّة .
وهذا سبق بيانه في : حريص عليكم


فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حَثّ على الأذان ، وذَكَر فَضْل الأذان ، كما في قوله : المؤذنون أطول الناس أعناقا يوم القيامة . رواه مسلم . 
وكما في قوله : لو يعلم الناس ما في النِّداء والصف الأول ثم لم يجدوا إلا أن يَسْتَهِمُوا عليه لاستهموا . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

فهذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحثّه على الأذان ، فلو تَوَافَق فِعله مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لكاد الناس أن يَقتَتِلُون .

هذا ما أقوله فإن كان صوابا فَمِن الله ، وإن كان خطأ فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان ..

وأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه .

والله تعالى أعلم . 


وللفائدة :

فإن صِيَغ ( قِيل ) و ( رُوي ) و ( يُرْوَى ) و ( يُقال ) ونحوها .. تُسمى عند أهل العلم " صِيَغ تمريض " .. أي تضعيف .. فتصدير القول بها ، أو الرواية يُشعِر بِضعفها .

قال الإمام النووي في المجموع شرح المهذَّب : يُنْكَر على المصنف قوله في الحديث الثاني ( ورُوي ) بصيغة تمريض ، مع أنه حديث صحيح كما سبق وقد سبق في الفصول في مقدمة الكتاب ، أنه لا يُقال في حديث صحيح ( رُوي ) بل يُقال بِصِيَغِ الْجَزْم ، فيُقال هنا : وتوضأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بئر بضاعة . اه . 
وقال أيضا : قوله رُوي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعائشة رضي الله عنها ... هذه عبارة جيدة لأنه حديث ضعيف ، فيُقال فيه ( رُوي ) بِصيغة التمريض . اه . 

والله يحفظك .
الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أسماء الله الحسنى* 
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**

هل فعلا هذه أسماء الله الحسنى الثابته في القران والسنه 

توجد أسماء لاأعرفها حقيقتا ولم أقراأها من قبل....

ك السيد 

الطيب

الديان

الوتر

المسعر

الجواد

وموضوع الأخت هنا فى هذا الرابط

**أسماء الله الحسني الصحيحه الثابته في القران والسنه**

أتمنى الإفاده 

وفقك ربى
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه ليست أسماءً لله عز وجل 

والقول أنها أسماء جهل بقواعد الأسماء والصفات لأن هناك من يعتقد أن كل صفة لله تعالى تشتمل على اسم وهذا خطأ كبير .

ومن قواعد الأسماء والصفات ( أن باب الصفات أوسع من باب الأسماء ) فليست كل صفة دالة على اسم بل العكس أن كل اسم دال على صفة ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما قاله ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه القواعد المثلى حيث قال : ومن أمثلة ذلك: أن من صفات الله تعالى المجيء، والإتيان، والأخذ والإمساك، والبطش، إلى غير ذلك من الصفات التي لا تحصى كما قال تعالى: (وَجَاءَ رَبُّك). وقال: (هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ). وقال: (فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ). وقال: (وَيُمْسِكُ السَّمَاءَ أَنْ تَقَعَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ)(75). وقال: (إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ). وقال: (يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ ). وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ينزل ربنا إلى السماء الدنيا".

فنصف الله تعالى بهذه الصفات على الوجه الوارد، ولا نسميه بها، فلا نقول إن من أسمائه الجائي، والآتي، والآخذ، والممسك، والباطش، والمريد، والنازل، ونحو ذلك، وإن كنا نخبر بذلك عنه ونصفه به.ا.ه .

وبناء عليه فما ذكرتيه لا يجوز تسمية الله تعالى به بل هي صفات .

والله أعلم*
*الشيخ محمد العويد*
*--------------------------*
*أسماء الله الحسنى الصحيحة الثابتة في القرآن والسنة* 
*الموضوع:*
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

*اهلا بكم جميعا*
*احبتت ان اضع لكم هنا اسماء الله الحسني*
*ولكن الاسماء الصحيحه الثابته في القران والسنه*
*وذلك بعد ان درستها وعرفت الصحيح*
*وليس التي نتداولها في الحياه*
*فمنها اسماء لم تذكر في القران ولا السنه*
*وذلك من كتاب اسماء الله الحسني لفضيله الشيخ الدكتور محمود عبد الرازق الرضواني*

*وان شاء الله تنتفعوا بها ونبعد عن كل ما هو خاطي*

*ها هي الاسماء الحسني الصحيحه*




ترتيب الأسماء الحسنى مسألة اجتهادية راعينا في معظمها ترتيب اقتران الأسماء بورودها في الآيات مع تقارب الألفاظ على قدر المستطاع ليسهل حفظها بأدلتها ، والأمر في ذلك متروك للمسلم وطريقته في حفظها .

الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ المَلِكُ القُدُّوسُ السَّلامُ المُؤْمِنُ المُهَيْمِنُ العَزِيزُ الجَبَّارُ المُتَكَبِّرُ الخَالِقُ البَارِئُ المُصَوِّرُ الأَوَّلُ الآخِرُ الظَّاهِرُ البَاطِنُ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ المَوْلَى النَّصِيرُ العَفُوُّ القَدِيرُُ اللَّطِيفُ الخَبِيرُ الوِتْرُ الجَمِيلُ الحَيِيُّ السِّتيرُ الكَبِيرُ المُتَعَالُ الوَاحِدُ القَهَّارُ الحَقُّ المُبِينُ القَوِيُِّ المَتِينُ الحَيُّ القَيُّومُ العَلِيُّ العَظِيمُ الشَّكُورُ الحَلِيمُ الوَاسِعُ العَلِيمُ التَّوابُ الحَكِيمُ الغَنِيُّ الكَرِيمُ الأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ القَرِيبُ المُجيبُ الغَفُورُ الوَدودُ الوَلِيُّ الحَميدُ الحَفيظُ المَجيدُ الفَتَّاحُ الشَّهيدُ المُقَدِّمُ المُؤخِّرُ المَلِيكُ المُقْتَدِرْ المُسَعِّرُ القَابِضُ البَاسِطُ الرَّازِقُ القَاهِرُ الديَّانُ الشَّاكِرُ المَنانَّ القَادِرُ الخَلاَّقُ المَالِكُ الرَّزَّاقُ الوَكيلُ الرَّقيبُ المُحْسِنُ الحَسيبُ الشَّافِي الرِّفيقُ المُعْطي المُقيتُ السَّيِّدُ الطَّيِّبُ الحَكَمُ الأَكْرَمُ البَرُّ الغَفَّارُ الرَّءوفُ الوَهَّابُ الجَوَادُ السُّبوحُ الوَارِثُ الرَّبُّ الأعْلى الإِلَهُ 

أما الأسماء التي لم تثبت أو توافق شروط الإحصاء فعددها تسعة وعشرون اسما وهي الخافضُ الرَّافِعُ المعزُّ المذِل العَدْلُ الجَلِيلُ البَاعِثُ المُحْصِي المُبْدِيءُ المُعِيدُ المُحْيِي المُمِيتُ الوَاجِدُ المَاجِدُ الوَالِي المنتَقِمُ ذُو الجَلاَلِ وَالإكْرَامِ المُقْسِط الجَامِعُ المُغْنِي المَانِعُ الضَّارُّ النَّافِعُ النُّورُ الهَادِي البَدِيعُ البَاقِي الرَّشِيدُ الصَّبُور .

والله أعلم*الشيخ محمد العويد*
*الجواب :*
*وعليكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة وبارك فيك 
وقد سبق وأن رجعت للموقع ورأيت أن الشيخ المذكور لديه مخالفة في رؤية للأسماء والصفات من حيث الجزم بصفات يجعلها أسماء لله تعالى بينما هي صفات فقط ، وقوله لاشك فيه مخالفة لمذهب أهل السنة الذين يجعلون كل اسم لله تعالى متضمناً لصفة بينما لا يجعلون كل صفة دالة على اسم فهم يعتقدون أن باب الصفات أوسع من باب الأسماء .
فنشكر لكم اجتهادكم ونتمنى أن يتم السؤال مستقبلاً عن مثل هذا الموقع حتى يتم التأكد منه 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*درجة حديث سؤال موسى ربه هل ينام**السؤال:*
*سأل موسى عليه السلام ربه لماذا لا تنام يارب، فقال الرب جل وعلا: أمسك قدحاً بيدك يا موسى وأسكب بداخله ماء وضعه في يديك وحذار أن تنام ففعل موسى ما طلب منه فظل واقفاً عليه السلام والقدح في يده وفيه ماء فغلبه النعاس فسقط القدح من يدي موسى عليه السلام وانكسر وانسكب منه الماء، فقال الرب جلا وعلا: وعزتي وجلالي لو غفلت عن عبادي لحظة يا موسى لسقطت السماء على الأرض. 
*
*الفتوى:*
* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فقد قال الشوكاني في فتح القدير: أخرج أبو يعلى وابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم والدارقطني في الإفراد وابن مردوية والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات والخطيب في تاريخه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول على المنبر: قال وقع في نفس موسى هل ينام الله عز وجل: فأرسل الله إليه ملكاً فأرقه ثلاثا وأعطاه قارورتين في كل يد قارورة وأمره أن يحتفظ بهما فجعل ينام وتكاد يداه تلتقيان ثم يستيقظ فيحبس إحداهما على الأخرى حتى نام نومة فاصطفقت يداه وانكسرت القارورتان قال: ضرب الله له مثلاً إن الله تبارك وتعالى لو كان ينام لم تستمسك السماء والأرض. 

وذكره ابن كثير وقال: حديث غريب بل منكر. ليس بمرفوع بل من الإسرائيليات المنكرة، فإن موسى أجل من أن يجوز على الله سبحانه وتعالى النوم، وقال لا يصح هذا الحديث ضعفه غير واحد منهم البيهقي. 

وأورده الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة وقال: منكر. 

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*إن القبر يُناديكم كل يوم 5 مرات* 
*الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين وعلى آله الطاهرين وصحبه الميامين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين ..

إن أحوال القبر من نعيم وعذاب وسؤال ثابتة بالأخبار المتواترة عند أهل السنة والجماعة ، وينبغي الإيمان بها على الكيفية الواردة في الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة ، لأن أحوال القبر من الأخبار الغيبية التي لا تؤخذ إلا من الوحيين : الكتاب والسنة ، ولا دخل للعقل فيها .


إن القبر يُناديكم كل يوم 5 مرات ويقول : 

أنا بيت الوحدة فأجعل لك مؤنساً قراءة القُرآن الكريم ...

أنا بيت الظُلمة فنورني بصلاة الليل ...

أنا بيت التُّراب فأحمل الفراش وهو العمل الصَّالح ...

أنا بيت الأفاعي فأحمل الترياق وهو باسم الله ...

أنا بيت سائل مُنكر ونكير فأكثر على طهري قول الشهادتين يُمكن لك أن تجاوبهم


وروي عن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّهُ قال :

" القبر روضة من رياض الجنة ، أو حُفرة من حُفر النَّار " ...

وروي أيضاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّهُ قال :

" يقول القبر للميت حين يوضع فيه : ويحك يا ابن آدم ! ما غرك ؟! ألم تعلم أني بيت الظُّلمة ،

وبيت الوحدة ، وبيت الدود ؟ " ...

إنَّ هذا القبر هو بيت الوحشة بيت الغُربة .. بيت الدود بيت اللحود .. وهو الذي أبكى الصَّالحين 

والعُلماء والمُجتهدين ... 

نعوذ بالله من ظُلمة القبر ووحشة القبر وضُلمة القبر وضيق القبر ...

ثانياً : (التعليق على هذه المقالة) :

أحوال القبر -كما تقرّر- من الأمور الغيبية التي ينبغي أن تثبت عن طريق الوحيين : القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الصحيحة ، وقد احتوت هذه المقالة على جملة من أحوال القبر ليس لها أصل صحيح ، وإليكم البيان المفصل :

(إن القبر يُناديكم كل يوم 5 مرات ويقول : 

أنا بيت الوحدة فأجعل لك مؤنساً قراءة القُرآن الكريم ...

أنا بيت الظُلمة فنورني بصلاة الليل ...

أنا بيت التُّراب فأحمل الفراش وهو العمل الصَّالح ...

أنا بيت الأفاعي فأحمل الترياق وهو باسم الله ...

أنا بيت سائل مُنكر ونكير فأكثر على طهري قول الشهادتين يُمكن لك أن تجاوبهم)

هذا مما لا أصل له في كتب السنة ، وقد ذكره العلامة الزبيدي رحمه الله تعالى في "إتحاف السادة المتقين" بلا سند ، ولعله جُمع من أحاديث ضعيفة متفرقة !

(وروي أيضاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّهُ قال :

" يقول القبر للميت حين يوضع فيه : ويحك يا ابن آدم ! ما غرك ؟! ألم تعلم أني بيت الظُّلمة ،

وبيت الوحدة ، وبيت الدود ؟

وروي عن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّهُ قال :

" القبر روضة من رياض الجنة ، أو حُفرة من حُفر النَّار")

قد رُوي هذا الحديث بعدة ألفاظ منها :

[1] (ما يأتي على هذا القبر من يوم إلا وهو ينادي بصوت طلق ذلق يا ابن آدم ، كيف نسيتني ؟ ألم تعلم أني بيت الوحدة ، وبيت الغربة ، وبيت الوحشة ، وبيت الدود ، وبيت الضيق ، إلا من وسعني الله عليه) .

ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : 

(القبر روضة من رياض الجنة أو حفرة من حفر النار) .

رواه الطبراني في المعجم الأوسط (8613) عن محمد بن أيوب بن سويد حدثنا أبي حدثنا الأوزاعي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :

خرجنا مع رسول الله صلي الله عليه وآله وسلم في جنازة ، فجلس إلى قبر منها ، فقال : فذكر الحديث وقال الطبراني :

"لم يروه عن الأوزاعي إلا أيوب ، تفرد بن ابنه" .

وهذا حديث موضوع فيه :

1.محمد بن أيوب بن سويد : متهم بوضع الحديث حيث أدخل في كتب أبيه أشياء موضوعة بخط طري وكان يحدث بها عن أبيه .

2.أيوب بن سويد : ضعفه الأئمة .

لذا ضعف أهل العلم هذا الحديث :

1.فأشار إلى ضعفه الإمام الطبراني كما مرّ .
2.وكذلك الحافظ المنذري في "الترغيب والترهيب" (4/129) حيث صدّره بصيغة (رُوي) . 
3.وقال الحافظ الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (3/46) :
(رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وفيه محمد بن أيوب بن سويد وهو ضعيف)ا.ه
4.وقال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في "الكافي الشاف" (62) :
(فيه محمد بن أيوب ضعيف)ا.ه
5.وقال الحافظ السخاوي في "المقاصد الحسنة" (ص359) :
(ضعيف)ا.ه
6.والعلامة الشوكاني في "الفوائد المجموعة" (ص269) :
(في إسناده ضعف)ا.ه
7.والشيخ العجلوني في "كشف الخفاء" (2/90) :
(ضعيف)ا.ه
8.والشيخ الفتني في "تذكرة الموضوعات" (1/216) :
(ضعيف)ا.ه
9.وقد خرّج العلامة الألباني هذا الحديث في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (4990) وقال :
(موضوع)ا.ه وهو الأحرى به .


[2] (أما انكم لو أكثرتم ذكر هادم اللذات لشغلكم عما أرى فأكثروا من ذكر هادم اللذات الموت فانه لم يأت على القبر يوم إلا تكلم فيقول: أنا بيت الغربة أنا بيت الوحدة أنا التراب وأنا بيت الدود،فإذا دفن العبد المؤمن قال له القبر مرحبا وأهلا، وأما إن كنت لأحب من يمشي على ظهري الي فإذا وليتك اليوم وصرت الي فسترى صنيعي بك فيتسع له مد بصره ويفتح له باب إلى الجنة. وإذا دفن العبد الفاجر أو الكافر قال له القبر لا مرحبا ولا أهلا أما إن كنت لأبغض من يمشي على ظهري اليفإذا وليتك اليوم وصرت الي فسترى صنيعي بك، قال فيلتئم عليه حتى يلتقي عليه وتختلف أضلاعه. قال: قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم بأصابعه فأدخل بعضها في جوف بعض قال ويقيض له سبعون تنينا لو أن واحدا منها نفخ في الأرض ما أنبتت شيئا ما بقيت الدنيا، فينهشنه ويخدشنه حتى يقضى به إلى الحساب. قال: قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم إنما القبر روضة من رياض الجنة أو حفرة من حفر النار) .

رواه الترمذي في سننه (2/129) عن عبيد اللّه بن الوليد الوصافي، عن عطية عن أبي سعيد قال :

"دخل رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم مصلاه فرأى ناسا كأنهم يكتشرون قال فذكر الحديث .

حديث ضعيف جداً فيه :

1.عطية العوفي : ضعيف الحفظ مشهور بالتدليس القبيح ولا يحل كتابة حديثه إلا على جهة التعجب ، يدلس في الكلبي الكذاب فكينيه بأبي سعيد ، فيظن أنه الصحابي أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ، كما في هذا الحديث .

2. عبيد الله بن الوليد الوصافي : ضعيف جداً عند الأئمة .

لذا ضعف أهل العلم هذا الحديث :

1.فقال الإمام الترمذي في بعض النسخ : 
(هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه)ا.ه
2.وقال الحافظ المنذري في "الترغيب والترهيب" (4/129) : 
(رواه الترمذي واللفظ له والبيهقي كلاهما من طريق عبيد الله بن الوليد الوصافي وهو واهٍ ، عن عطية وهو العوفي عن أبي سعيد)ا.ه
3.وقال الحافظ العراقي في "تخريج الإحياء" (1/400) :
(فيه عبيد الله بن الوليد الوصافي ضعيف)ا.ه
4.وقال الحافظ السخاوي في "المقاصد الحسنة" (ص359) :
(ضعيف)ا.ه
5.وقال العلامة الشوكاني في "الفوائد المجموعة" (ص269) :
(في إسناده ضعف)ا.ه
6.وقال الشيخ العجلوني في "كشف الخفاء" (2/90) :
(ضعيف)ا.ه
7.وقال الشيخ الفتني في "تذكرة الموضوعات" (1/216) :
(ضعيف)ا.ه
8.ونقل الشيخ المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي" كلام الحافظ المنذري نقل إقرار من غير إنكار .
9.وقال العلامة الألباني في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (10/749) :
(عطية ضعيف مدلس والوصافي ضعيف جداً)ا.ه
وقال في "ضعيف الترمذي" (2460) :
(ضعيف جداً)ا.ه

[3] ( يقول القبر للميت حين يوضع فيه ويحك يا ابن آدم ما غرك بى ألم تعلم أنى بيت الظلمة وبيت الفتنة وبيت الوحدة وبيت الدود ما غرك بى إذ كنت تمشى فددا فإن كان مصلحا أجاب عنه مجيب القبر فيقول أرأيت إن كان يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر فيقول القبر إنى إذن أعود إليه خضراء ويعود جسده عليه نورا وتصعد روحه إلى رب العالمين) .

رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير (942) وأبو يعلى في مسنده (6870) وأبو نعيم في الحلية (6/90) عن أبي بكر بن عبد الله ابن أبي مريم عن الهيثم بن مالك الطائي عن عبد الرحمن بن عائذ الأزدي عن أبي الحجاج الثمالي رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : فذكر الحديث .

وهذا حديث ضعيفٌ منكرٌ ، تفرّد به :

أبو بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي مريم ، وهو متفق على ضعفه واختلاطه .

ولذا نص العلماء على ضعف هذا الحديث :

1.فقال الإمام الأصفهاني "حلية الأولياء" (6/90) بعد رواية الحديث :
(غريب)ا.ه أي ضعيف .
2.وقال الحافظ الذهبي في "كتاب العلو" (29) :
(هذا حديث غريب وابن أبي مريم ضعيف من قبل حفظه)ا.ه
3.وقال الحافظ العراقي في "تخريج الإحياء" (5/252) :
(أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب القبور والطبراني في مسند الشاميين وأبو أحمد الحاكم في السكنى من حديث أبي الحجاج الثمالي بإسناد ضعيف)ا.ه
4.وقال الحافظ الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (3/46) :
(رواه أبو يعلى والطبراني في الكبير وفيه أبو بكر بن أبي مريم وفيه ضعف لاختلاطه)ا.ه
5.وقال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني "إتحاف الخيرة المهرة" (2016) :
(رواه أبو يعلى بسند ضعيف لتدليس بقية بن الوليد)ا.ه وذلك في أحد طرقه .
6.وقال الشيخ الفتني في "تذكرة الموضوعات" (1/216) :
(ضعيف)ا.ه
7.ولم يذكره العلامة الألباني في "مختصره لكتاب العلو" الذي اشترط فيه الاقتصار على الصحيح ..

***

والخلاصة أن الحديث الوارد في كلام القبر للميت ومناداته للأموات عدة مرات من الأحاديث الواهية المُنكرة .

فلا ينبغي نشر هذه الأحاديث ولا إذاعتها بين الناس إلا لبيان أنها من الأحاديث الواهية المنكرة التي لا تصح عن سيد ولد آدم محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .

والله سبحانه أعلم .

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين . 

بقلم:
عبد الله قاري الحُسيني الأزهري* 
*منقول*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما مدى صحة هذا الحديث عن نبي الله داود عليه السلام
**السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته

شيخنا الفاضل بارك الله في علمك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين

اردت ان استفسر شيخنا الفاضل عن مدى صحة هذاالحديث الذي يقال انه وحي من الله عز وجل إلى نبي الله داود

وهو كما يلي

روي ان الله تبارك وتعالى أوحى الى داؤد عليه السلام
(ياداود..كذاب من ادعى محبتي وإذا جن الليل نام عني.. اليس كل حبيب يحب الخلوه مع محبوبه؟!فها انا مطلع على أحبابي أرى تضرعهم.. واسمع أنينن.. وانظر إليهم..

ياداود.. وعزتي وجلالي ماتقرب المتقربون الي بعد الفرائض بأحسن من صلاة الليل..
ياداود..
صلاة الليل نور على وجه صاحبها يوم القيامه...
إن الليل لحاف الخائفين ولذة المتعبدين وأنس الطائعين...

ياداود...وعزتي وجلالي مامن عبد هجرفراشه وسارع إلى رضائي...
إلا عوضته في الجنه ألذ من دنياه سبعين ضعفا..!

وكيف نتعامل معا مثل هكذا مواضيع افتونا بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم ..

وحفظكم الله من كل مكروه وبارك الله في علمكم...
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم ونفع بكم

هذا الأثر لا يصح وقد ذكره ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق عن أبي سليمان الداراني من قوله ، فهو لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أحد من أصحابه .

ومثل هذه الآثار مما كثر تداولها بين الناس ينبغي التثبت منها وسؤال أهل العلم عنها وتنبيه الآخرين عند ذكرها على عدم ثبوتها

وجزاكم الله خيراً على سؤالكم وتنبيهكم عليه وسدد أقوالكم وأعمالكم

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء الانتهاء من الصلاة
*
*الموضوع:

اللهم أن مغفرتك ارجى من عمليى 
وأن رحمتك اوسع من ذنبي 
اللهم ان كان ذنبي عندك عظيما 
فعفوك أعظم من ذنبي 
يا أرحم الراحمين

من قالها عقب كل صلاة
لايطلعه الله على قبيح أعماله
ولايفتح ديوان سيئاته 
*
*الجواب:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الدعاء لم يثبت حسب ما اطلعت عليه فينبغي التثبت 

وفقكم الله وسدد قلمكم ونفع بكم* 
*الشيخ محمد العويد*
**

*ما صحة : دعاء من قاله بعد كل صلاة لا يُطلعه الله على سوء عمله يوم القيامة؟* 
*السؤال:

**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صيام رمضان وقيامه

السوال : ماصحة هذا الدعاء وما أجر من قاله ؟

(( اللهم ان مغفرتك ارجي من عملي وان رحمتك اوسع من ذنبي اللهم ان كان ذنبي عندك عظيما فعفوك اعظم من ذنبي ياارحم الراحمين ))

من دعا به عقب كل صلاة لايطلعه الله يوم القيامة على قبيح اعماله ولايفتح ديوان سيئاته

وجزاكم الله كل خير

دُمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*

*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وحفظك الله ورعاك . 

لا يصح هذا الدعاء ، ولا يجوز تقييده بأعقاب الصلوات ، إذ لا يصِحّ دعاء بعد الصلوات المفروضة ، وإنما صَحّ الذِّكْر الوارد عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام .

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم *

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*شكوك الصلاة**السؤال :
**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل ..

ما مدى صحة هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا

شكوك الصلاة

وهي على أنواع :
النوع الأول : الشكوك التي يوجد لها حلول وتصحُّ بها الصلاة :
1 - الشَّك بين الثانية والثالثة بعد السجدتين ، وحلُّها أن نعتبرها الثالثة ، ونُتِمُّ الصلاة ، ونأتي بركعة واحدة من قيام أو ركعتين من جلوس بعد التسليم ، على أنها صلاة احتياط .
2 - الشك بين الثانية والرابعة بعد السجدتين ، وحلُّها أن نعتبرها الرابعة ، ونُتِمُّ الصلاة ، ونأتي بركعتين من قيام بعد التسليم ، على أنها صلاة احتياط .
3 - الشك بين الثانية والثالثة والرابعة بعد السجدتين ، وحلُّها أن نعتبرَها الرابعة ونُتِمُّ الصلاة ، ونأتي بركعتين من قيام وركعتين من جلوس بعد التسليم ، على أنها صلاة احتياط .
4 - الشك بين الثالثة والرابعة ، وحلُّها أن نعتبرها الرابعة ونُتِمُّ الصلاة ، ونأتي بركعة من قيام أو ركعتين من جلوس بعد التسليم ، على أنها صلاة احتياط .
5 - الشك بين الرابعة والخامسة وهو جالس ، وحلُّها أن نعتبرها الرابعة ، ونأتي بسجدتي السهو بعد الصلاة .
6 - الشك بين الرابعة والخامسة عند القيام ، وحلهاُّ أن نهدمَ القيام ونجلس ونتشهَّد ونُسلِّم ، ونأتي بركعة من قيام أو ركعتين من جلوس بعد التسليم ، على أنها صلاة احتياط .
7 - الشك بين الثالثة والخامسة عند القيام ، وحلُّها أن نهدمَ القيام ونجلس ونتشهَّد ونُسلِّم ، ونأتي بركعتين من قيام بعد التسليم ، على أنها صلاة احتياط .
8 - الشك بين الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة عند القيام ، وحلُّها أن نهدمَ القيام ونجلس ونتشهَّد ونُسلِّم ، ونأتي بركعتين من قيام وركعتين من جلوس بعد التسليم ، على أنها صلاة احتياط .
9 - الشك بين الخامسة والسادسة عند القيام ، وحلُّها أن نهدم القيام ونجلس ونتشهَّد ونُسلِّم ، ونأتي بسجدتي السهو بعد الصلاة .
مسألة : إنَّ محلَّ التدارك هو الواجب الركني الذي يلي الواجب المنسي أو المشكوك الزيادة أو النقصان ، كما لو نسي أو شَكَّ بزيادةِ أو نقصانِ السجدة الواحدة ، وركع للركعة الأخرى ، فدخل في الركن الذي هو محلُّ التدارك .
النوع الثاني : الشكوك المُبطلة للصلاة :
1 - الشك في عدد ركعات الصلاة الثنائية والثلاثية والأوليين من الرباعية قبل إتمام السجدتين من الركعة الثانية .
2 - الشك بين الثانية والخامسة فأكثر .
3 - الشك بين الثالثة والسادسة فأكثر .
4 - الشك بين الرابعة والسادسة فأكثر .
النوع الثالث : الشكوك التي لا يُعتَنى بها :
1 - الشك في الإتيان بواجب من واجبات الصلاة وقد تجاوز محل تدارك ذلك الواجب .
2 - الشك بعد التسليم .
3 - الشك في أفعال الصلاة بعد خروج وقت الصلاة .
4 - شكُّ كَثيرِ الشكِّ .
5 - شك الإمام بعدد الركعات والمأموم لا يشك في ذلك ، فلا يعتني الإمام بِشكِّه بل يبني على ما يقوله المأموم .
6 - الشكوك في الصلاة المستحبّة .* 
*الجواب :*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقكم الله أختي الفاضلة وشكر الله لكم على جهودكم المباركة

هذه الأمور التي ذكرتيها هي في فقه الرافضة والتي نص عليها بعض فقهائهم ، ولذلك نجد فيها تعقيدات كثيرة

حيث إنها تزيد من الشك رغم أنها تعالج الشك 

وقضية الشك في الصلاة ليس لها هذه الوجوه المتعددة ، لأن الشارع الحكيم لا يريد للمصلي أن يسترسل مع الشك فحلوله بسيطة ويسيرة وليس هذا مجالها 

ولعله يناسب أن نكتب موضوعاً مستقلاً عن سجود في الصلاة مستقبلاً .

والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لعبة تفسير الأحلام**السؤال :*

*الحكم في لعبه منتشره في أغلب المنتديات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لاحظت في الآونة الأخيره انتشار لعبه في بعض المنتديات وهي 
لعبة تفسير الأحلام 
وفكره هذه اللعبه مبنيه علي ان يقوم العضو بوضع حلم ما وليس بالضرورة ان يكون حلما حقيقيا ويقوم الأعضاء بتفسير هذا الحلم طبعا علي سبيل التسلية والفكاهة
وقد اخبرني البعض بحرومية هذه اللعبه 
فهل صحيح هذا الأمر 
أفيدونا أفادكم الله*

*الجواب :*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:

هذا العمل لا يجوز لأنه إن كان الحلم حقيقة فلا يجوز يفسره إلا من كان عالما بالتعبير ، وإن كان كذبا فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يكذب مطلقا والكذب بالحلم أشد إثما لما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال من أرى عينيه مالم ترى كلف يوم القيامة أن يعقد بين شعيرتين وما هو بعاقد ، أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والله أعلم .

الشيخ فيصل الفوزان*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء الصباح**السؤال :*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم وزادكم من فضله

ما صحة هذا الدعاء؟

دعاء الصباح 

من قرأه له من الاجر 
وفتح الله عليه باب الرزق ولم يمسسه أحد يومها بسوء 
بإذن الله 

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله وحده لاشريك له, له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيئ قدير. أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه ونفخه ونفثه. بسم الله ذي الشأن عظيم السلطان شديد البرهان قوي الأركان ماشاء الله كان أعوذ بالله من كل شيطان أنس وجان. اللهم أني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه وأعوذ بك من شره و شرمابعده. اللهم لاتدع لنا ذنبا الا غفرته ولا عيبا الا سترته ولا هما الا فرجته, ولا دينا الا قضيته ولاحاجه من حوائج الدنيا والأخره هي لك رضا ولنا صلاحا الا قضيتها ياأرحم الراحمين وصلي اللهم على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
اللهم ارزقنا الجنة وحسن الخاتمه وأعذنا من النار والعذاب 
ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث*

*الجواب :*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقكم الله وزادكم من فضله العظيم ونفع بكم

هذا الحديث لم أجد فيما عندي من مصادر والذي يبدو لي أنه ليس بحديث
وأغلبه مذكور ضمن حديث موضوع أو ضعيف جداً في قضاء حاجة من قاله وقد حكم عليه بالوضع العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى

والله أعلم*

*الشيخ* *محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لماذا نقول عندما نرفع من الركوع سمع الله لمن حمده**السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا الفاضل بارك الله فيك وفي علمك

شاهدت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات واحببت أن اعرف مدى صحته 
لاني وبصراحة لاول مرة اسمع بمثل هكذا قول ....

لم^اذا نقول سمع الله لم^ن حمده؟؟؟ 

لماذا نقول عندما نرفع من الركوع سمع الله لمن حمد؟

من المعلوم أننا في كل حركة من حركات الصلاة نقول الله أكبر 
فلما نقول سمع الله لمن حمد عند القيام من الركوع فقط؟ 
هذه القصة متعلقة بأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه 
فانه لفترة كبيرة من الوقت 
كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول الله اكبر كلما يرفع من الركوع وفي يوم من الأيام تأخر
أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه عن الصلاة خلف الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وحزن وذهب إلى 
المسجد مسرعا فوجد أن الرسول ما زال في الركوع ولم يرفع منه, فحمد الله كثيرا ( إحمد الله يا أخي )

فنزل جبريل للرسول وهو في الركوع وقال له ( لقد سمع الله لمن حمده ) يقصد ابو بكر 

فأصبحت سمع الله لمن حمد بدل الله اكبر في كل صلاة إلى يوم القيامة 

ألا تحب أن تكون مثل أبو بكر؟ 
اللهم اجزي مرسلها وقارئها الثواب العظيم وحط عنه خطاياه يا رب العالمين 

والسلام عليكم ..

*
*الجواب :
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الكلام غير صحيح ولم يثبت حسب علمي هذا 
والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*كتابة نزهة المجالس ودرجة حديث (إذا أرادت المرأة الولادة..)* *السؤال:**ما صحة ما ورد بهذا الخبر ؟ وهل النسفي وعبد الرحمن الصفوي الشافعي من أهل السنة والجماعة .. وهل يؤخذ بكتابه نزهة المجالس ومنتخب النفائس.. لأن هذا الخبر انتشركثيراً بالمنتديات .
وجزاكم الله خيراً ، قال النسفى (رحمه الله تعالى):

جاء في الخبر : إذا أرادت المرأة الولادة أرسل الله إليها ملكين عن يمينها وشمالها ، فإذا أراد صاحب اليمين إخراجه زاغ إلى جهة الشمال، وإذا أراد صاحب الشمال إخراجه زاغ إلى جهة اليمين ، فتتوجع المرأة فيقول الملكان : ربنا عجزنا عن إخراجه . فيتجلى الله تعالى ويقول:عبدى من أنا فيقول :أنت الله الذى لا إله إلا أنت ويسجد فيخرج من سجوده على رأسه. سبحان الله العظيم . والكتاب هو : نزهة المجالس ومنتخب النفائس. للعلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن الصفوى الشافعي ؟ 
*

*الفتوى :
**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فقد قدمنا الكلام على نزهة المجالس في الفتوى رقم :* *53267* *، وأما النسفي فلم يحدده السائل, وقد نسب إلى نسف كثير من الناس, ومن أشهرهم صاحب العقائد. وقد قدمنا الكلام عليه في الفتوى رقم :* *70719** . 

وأما الحديث الذي ذكر السائل فلم نجده بعد البحث على سنده في شيء من كتب الحديث التي بين أيدينا. ومن المعلوم أنه لا بد في الحكم على الحديث بالثبوت من سلامة سنده من الطعن في عدالة الرجال وضبطهم والتأكد من اتصال السند . 

والله أعلم . 

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*


 *
**عند لحظة الولاده .. تتوجع المرأه فيقول الملكان .. ربنا عجزنا* 

*السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احسن الله اليك الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم افتنا في هذا 

عند لحظة الولاده .. تتوجع المرأه فيقول الملكان .. ربنا عجزنا ........... سبحان الله 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك .. استغفرك واتوب اليك

قال النسفى ( رحمه الله تعالى )

جاء فى الخبر 

إذا أرادت المرأة الولادة أرسل الله إليها ملكين عن يمينها وشمالها

فإذا أراد صاحب اليمين إخراجه زاغ الى جهة الشمال 

وإذا أراد صاحب الشمال إخراجه زاغ الى جهة اليمين 

فتتوجع المرأة 

فيقول الملكان 

ربنا عجزنا عن إخراجه 

فيتجلى الله تعالى ويقول

"عبدى.... من أنا ....؟؟؟؟؟ فيقول المولود :أنت الله الذى لا إله إلا أنت ويسجد 

فيخرج من سجوده على رأسه

سبحان الله العظيم

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*
*الجواب :* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك . 
وأحسن إليك .

لا يصح هذا ؛ لأنه مما يُروى بلا إسناد .
ومن جهة مَتْنِه فهو مُنكَر جدا . 
فكيف يُقال : إن الله يتجلّى للمولود ، مع أنه ما من مولود يُولَد إلاّ ويحضره الشيطان فيطعن في جنبيه بأصبعه . كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : كل بني آدم يطعن الشيطان في جنبيه بإصبعه حين يولد غير عيسى ابن مريم ، ذهب يطعن فَطَعَن في الحجاب . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
وفي رواية لمسلم : ما من مولود يولد إلا نخسه الشيطان ، فيستهل صارخا من نَخْسَة الشيطان ، إلاَّ ابن مريم وأمه .

والله تعالى أعلم .

**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قصة حقيقية تبين فضل الصلاة على النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام 
*
*الموضوع :*

*إلي يحب الرسول يدخل ويصلي عليه الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يقول صاحب القصة كان والدي من المسلمين المحافظين على صلاته ولكنه كان يفعل كثيراً من المنكرات وأحيانا كان يؤخر بعض الصلوات فمرض والدي مرضاً شديداً ومات بعد ذلك وكان وقت موته قبل صلاة الظهر فقمت بتغسيله وتكفينه وقلت انتظر حتى يحين موعد صلاة الظهر ويتجمع المصلين ثم نصلي عليه صلاة الجنازة وللأسف كان وجه والدي عند تغسيله أسود اللون وبينما أنا أنتظر موعد الصلاة أخذتني غفوة ونمت ورأيت حلماً غريباً رأيت في المنام أن رجلاً يرتدي ملابس بيضاء قد جاء من بعيد على فرس أبيض فنزل وجاء إلى والدي وكشف الكفن ومسح على وجه
والدي فانقلب سواد وجهه إلى بياض ونور ،وغطى وجهه وهمّ بالذهاب فسألته يا هذا من أنت ؟فرد وقال: ألم تعرفني؟ قلت له لا فقال أنا محمد بن عبدالله أنا رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام كان والدك لا يخطو خطوة إلا ويصلي علي فهذه شفاعتي له في الدنيا وله شفاعة يوم القيامة إن شاء الله فنهضت وأنا مندهش ولم أصدق ما أنا فيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
فقلت في نفسي أكشف وجه أبي وأرى ولما كشفت وجهه لم أصدق مارأيته هل يعقل أن هذا هو وجه والدي كيف انقلب سواده بياضاً ولكني عرفت أن ما رأيته لم يكن حلماً بل كانت رؤيا وقد قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام من رأني في المنام فقد رآني لأن الشيطان لا يتمثل بي فيا أحبتي اكثروا من الصلاة على الحبيب محمد عليه وعلى آله أجمعين اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد عدد ما سبح طير وطار وعدد ما تعاقب ليل ونهار وصلى عليه عدد حبات الرمل والتراب وصلى عليه عدد ما أشرق شمس النهار وصلى عليه وسلم تسليماً كثيرا لست مجبراً على إرسالها ولن تأثم على إهمالها بإذن الله فإن شئت أرسلها فتؤجر أو أمسكها فتحرم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :من دعا إلى هدىً، كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من اتبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً ومن دعا إلى ضلالةٍ كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من اتبعه لا ينقص من آثامهم شيئاً منقول* 

*الجواب :*

*هذه القصة مكذوبة وهي تخالف ما ثبت من أن شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد اختبأها لأمته يوم القيامة .
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل نبي سأل سؤالا أو قال لكل نبي دعوة قد دعاها لأمته وإني اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي
متفق عليه .
وهذه القصة جعلت شفاعته في الدنيا بتغيير وجهه ، فلا أشك أنها مكذوبة .
ومما يدل على أنها مكذوبة ، أنها ذكرت من أجل بدعة انتشرت في المنتديات كما تعلمون وهي تسجيل الدخول بالصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ومما يدل على كذبها عدم ذكر صاحب القصة .

فلعلكم تنقلون هذا الكلام عند القصة أو تنبهون على كذبها .

وفقكم الله ونفع بكم
*
*والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*
**


*بسبب الصلاة على النبي تغير وجهه من السواد*
*السؤال:*

*بسبب الصلاة على النبي تغير وجهه من السواد 

السلام عليكم
كيف حال الشيخ
حفظك الله ياشيخ
احد الاخوه يسألني عن هذه القصه ويرد فيها فتوى
فقلت اعرضها عليكم حفظكم الله 
القصه
أنا لاحظت أنتشار قصه في المنتديات

توفي أبي ...
وأحيانا كان يؤخر بعض الصلوات 
فمرض والدي مرضاً شديداً ومات بعد ذلك وكان وقت موته قبل صلاة الظهر
فقمت بتغسيله وتكفينه وقلت انتظر حتى يحين موعد صلاة الظهر ويتجمع المصلين ثم نصلي عليه صلاة الجنازة
وللأسف كان وجه والدي عند تغسيله اسود اللون 
وبينما أنا انتظر موعد الصلاة أخذتني غفوة ونمت ورأيت حلماً غريباً رأيت في المنام
أن رجلاً يرتدي ملابس بيضاء قد جاء من بعيد على فرس ابيض فنزل وجاء إلى والدي
وكشف الكفن ومسح على وجه والدي فإنقلب سواد وجهه إلى بياض ونور وغطى وجهه وهم بالذهاب 
فسألته : يا هذا من أنت ؟؟
فرد وقال ألم تعرفني قلت له لا فقال أنا محمد بن عبدالله أنا رسول الله
( عليه الصلاة والسلام ) 
كان والدك لا يخطو خطوة إلا ويصلي علي فهذه شفاعتي له في الدنيا وله شفاعة يوم القيامة إن شاء الله
فنهضت وأنا مندهش ولم اصدق ما أنا فيه
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فقلت في نفسي اكشف وجه ابي وارى
ولما كشف وجهه لم اصدق ما اراه هل يعقل ان هذا هو وجه والدي
كيف انقلب سواده بياضاً ؟؟؟
ولكني عرفت ان ما رأيته لم يكن حلماً بل كانت رؤيا
وقد قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام من رأني في المنام فقد رأني لأن الشيطان لا يتمثل بي
فيا احبتي اكثروا من الصلاة على الحبيب محمد عليه وعلى آله وصحبه آجمعين 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد عدد ما سبح طير وطار وعدد ما تعاقب ليل ونهار
وصلي عليه عدد حبات الرمل والتراب وصلي عليه عدد ما أشرق شمس النهار
وصلي عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
من دعا إلى هدىً، كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً،
ومن دعا إلى ضلالةٍ، كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص من آثامهم شيئاً !
اللهم أغفر لي و أرحمني يا أرحم الراحمين
*
*الجواب: 
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وحفظك الله ورعاك . 

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كُذِب عليه ، وقد زَعَم قوم أنهم يكذبون له وليس عليه ! 
والكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس مثل الذب على غيره ؛ لأن الكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتضمّن تشريعا وحُكمًا ، وأن يُقَوّل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لَم يَقُلْه .

وهذه القصة واضح فيها الوضع والكذب .
فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأتِ إلى أحد بعد وفاته ، ولا صحّ ذلك عن أحد يُوثق به .
ولو كان يأتي لأحد من بعده لأتى لأصحابه ولِزوجاته حينما وقع الخلاف في صَدْر هذه الأمة .

كما أن هذا القول فيه تَهْوين مِن شأن المعصية والتقصير في الطاعة ، وتأخير الصلوات ، في حين يُريد صاحب القصة – أو واضِعها – حثّ الناس على الإكثار من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !

وقديما رأى رجل انْصِرَاف الناس عن القرآن ، فَوَضع أحاديث ونسبها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في فضائل سُور القرآن !
ولَمَّا سُئل عن ذلك قال : رأينا الناس قد رَغِبوا عن القرآن فَوَضَعْنَا لهم هذا الحديث ليَصْرِفُوا قُلوبهم إلى القرآن !

وأما الاستدلال بحديث : " من رآني في المنام ... " فهو استدلال بالحديث في غير محله ؛ لأن هذا يزعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى ولم يَعْرِفه !
ثم من هو الذي رأى تلك الرؤيا ؟ 
وما مدى صِدق الرجل ؟
وماذا رأى ؟
لأنه قد يكون رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد يكون رأى غيره – إذا ثبتت القصة من أصلها – !
فإن من رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : المقصود به : مَن رَآه في صورته المعروفة والمنقولة في كُتُب السِّيَر والشمائل . 

ولا يُفَهم من هذا الجواب التقليل مِن شأن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل هي عظيمة الأثر ، بها تُفرَج الكروب ، وتنشرح بها الصدور .
فقد ثبت عند الترمذي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ذهب ثلثا الليل قام فقال : يا أيها الناس اذكروا الله ، اذكروا الله ، جاءت الراجفة ، تتبعها الرادفة ، جاء الموت بما فيه ، جاء الموت بما فيه . قال أُبيّ : قلت : يا رسول الله إني أكثر الصلاة عليك ، فكم أجعل لك من صلاتي ؟ فقال : ما شئت . قال : قلت : الرُّبع ؟ قال : ما شئت ، فإن زِدت فهو خير لك . قلت : النصف ؟ قال : ما شئت ، فإن زِدت فهو خير لك . قال : قلت : فالثلثين ؟ قال : ما شئت ، فإن زِدت فهو خير لك . قلت : أجعل لك صلاتي كلها ؟ قال : إذاً تُكْفَى همّك ، ويُغفر لك ذنبك .

والله تعالى أعلم .   

**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يجوز كتابة آيات القرآن بحروف مقطعة ؟ وهل الرسم العثماني ملزم ؟ 
*
*السؤال:*
*هل تعتبر كتابة الآيات بهذه الطريقة تحريفا للقرآن " إن الل ه لا يغيّر ما بقومٍ حتى يغيّروا ما ب أنفسه م " فقد شاعت هذه الطريقة في المنتديات الحديثة ؟* 
*الجواب :**الحمد** لله
كتابة الآيات القرآنية على وفق القواعد الإملائية الحديثة ، وعلى غير الرسم العثماني له وجهان :
الأول : أن يكون ذلك بكتابة القرآن كله في مصحف .
والثاني : أن تكتب بعض الآيات في الكتب ، والمنتديات ، والمقالات .
وإذا أمكن التساهل في الأمر الثاني ، وسمحنا بكتابة الآية والآيتين في كتب العلم ، حسب قواعد الإملاء الحديثة ، فإن الأمر الأول وهو كتابة المصحف كله لا يسمح بها ، ولا يُتهاون فيها ، وذلك لقطع الطريق على العابثين الذين يمكن أن يجمعوا القرآن على هيئات مختلفة من الكتابة – غير الرسم العثماني – فيطول الزمان على الناس فيرون خلافاً بين نسخ المصاحف في العالم .
ومن هنا جاء قرار المجمع الفقهي في مكة المكرمة مؤيداً لما وصل إليه قرار كبار العلماء في المملكة العربية السعودية من منع كتابة المصاحف بغير الرسم العثماني .
ونص قرار المجمع الفقهي :
" .... فإن " مجلس المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي " قد أطلع على خطاب الشيخ هاشم وهبة عبد العال من جدة الذي ذكر فيه موضوع " تغيير رسم المصحف العثماني إلى الرسم الإملائي " ، وبعد مناقشة هذه الموضوع من قبل المجلس ، واستعراض قرار " هيئة كبار العلماء " بالرياض رقم ( 71 ) ، وتاريخ 21 / 10 / 1399ه ، الصادر في هذا الشأن ، وما جاء فيه من ذكر الأسباب المقتضية بقاء كتابة المصحف بالرسم العثماني وهي :
1. ثبت أن كتابة المصحف بالرسم العثماني كانت في عهد عثمان رضي الله عنه ، وأنه أمر كتبة المصحف أن يكتبوه على رسم معين ، ووافقه الصحابة ، وتابعهم التابعون ، ومن بعدهم إلى عصرنا هذا ، وثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي ) ، فالمحافظة على كتابة المصحف بهذا الرسم : هو المتعين ؛ اقتداء بعثمان ، وعلي ، وسائر الصحابة ، وعملاً بإجماعهم .
2. أن العدول عن الرسم العثماني إلى الرسم الإملائي الموجود حاليّاً بقصد تسهيل القراءة : يفضي إلى تغيير آخر إذا تغير الاصطلاح في الكتابة ؛ لأن الرسم الإملائي نوع من الاصطلاح ، قابل للتغير باصطلاح آخر ، وقد يؤدي ذلك إلى تحريف القرآن ، بتبديل بعض الحروف ، أو زيادتها ، أو نقصها ، فيقع الاختلاف بين المصاحف على مر السنين ، ويجد أعداء الإسلام مجالاً للطعن في القرآن الكريم ، وقد جاء الإسلام بسد ذرائع الشر ومنع أسباب الفتن .
3. ما يخشى من أنه إذا لم يلتزم الرسم العثماني في كتابة القرآن أن يصير كتاب الله ألعوبة بأيدي الناس ، كلما عنت لإنسان فكرة في كتابته اقترح تطبيقها ، فيقترح بعضهم كتابته باللاتينية ، أو غيرها ، وفي هذا ما فيه من الخطر ، ودرء المفاسد أولى من جلب المصالح وبعد اطلاع " مجلس المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي " على ذلك كله قرر بالإجماع تأييد ما جاء في قرار " مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء " في المملكة العربية السعودية من عدم جواز تغيير رسم المصحف العثماني ، ووجوب بقاء رسم المصحف العثماني على ما هو عليه ، ليكون حجة خالدة على عدم تسرب أي تغيير ، أو تحريف في النص القرآني ، واتباعاً لما كان عليه الصحابة وأئمة السلف رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين . 
أما الحاجة إلى تعليم القرآن وتسهيل قراءته على الناشئة التي اعتادت الرسم الإملائي الدارج : فإنها تتحقق عن طريق تلقين المعلمين ، إذ لا يستغني تعليم القرآن في جميع الأحوال عن معلم ، فهو يتولى تعليم الناشئين قراءة الكلمات التي يختلف رسمها في قواعد الإملاء الدارجة ، ولا سيما إذا لوحظ أن تلك الكلمات عددها قليل ، وتكرار ورودها في القرآن كثير ككلمة ( الصلوة ) و ( السموات ) ، ونحوهما ، فمتى تعلَّم الناشئ الكلمة بالرسم العثماني : سهل عليه قراءتها كلما تكررت في المصحف ، كما يجري مثل ذلك تماماً في رسم كلمة ( هذا ) و ( ذلك ) في قواعد الإملاء الدارجة أيضاً .
رئيس مجلس المجمع الفقهي : الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز .
نائب الرئيس : د . عبد الله عمر نصيف . 
" فتاوى إسلامية " ( 4 / 34 ، 35 ) .
وعليه نقول :
لا وجه لإجازة كتابة الآيات بالطريقة الواردة في السؤال لسببين :
الأول : أنه لا يوجد قول بإباحة كتابة القرآن بأي كيفية ، والوارد في كلام أهل العلم : الرسم العثماني ، والرسم الإملائي ، وليست هذه الطريقة من أي منهما .
والثاني : أن في هذه الطريقة مشابهة لكتابات السحرة ، حيث يكتبون الآيات بتقطيع حروفها ، وتبديل أماكنها .
لذا فلا نرى جواز كتابة الآيات القرآنية بطريقة تقطيع الحروف ، ونرى الاكتفاء بالرسم العثماني لكتابة مصحف كامل ، أو على الطريقة الحديثة بحسب قواعد الإملاء إذا أردت كتابة آيات في كتاب أو مقال . وإن كان الأفضل – في هذه الحال أيضاً – أن تنسخ من المصحف برسمه العثماني .
والله أعلم
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*استحضار حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  
*
*الموضوع:
*
*عشر نصائح كي تحد من السرحان في صلاتك 

قال الله سبحانه وتعالى( ان الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغى) 

اخواني وأخواتي أضع بين أيديكم هذه النصائح كى نحد من حالة السرحان أثناء الصلاة :

1- الإستعاذة بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ثم البسملة ( وليكن ذلك نابعا من القلب وليس تأدية فرض) ويستحسن قبل الوضوء أيضا.

2- ان تشعر بخشية وتقوى الله واستحضار حب الله سبحانه وتعالى .

3- تجميع التركيز فى بؤرة التعبد : اي انك تصلى لله ، فكن مع الله .

4- استحضار حب الرسول " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " وتذكر ان صلاتك ستعرض على الله ورسوله والمؤمنين .. فكيف تحب ان تكون صلاتك حينئذٍ !!

5- عند الدخول فى الصلاة وقراءة القرآن " الفاتحة " والسور الصغيرة او ما يقرأ بعد الفاتحة, تأمل آيات الله وتفكر بها .. فالفاتحة هى السبع المثانى التي أهداها الله لرسوله الحبيب .. فلها مكانة عظيمة فى القرآن ،، فهى أم الكتاب ..وهى أيضا دعاء ومناجاة عظيمة للخالق عز وجل .. " اهدنا الصراط المستقيم " .

6- قبل الدخول فى الصلاة , أزح عن فكرك وكاهلك كل أمور الدنيا الفانية وتذكر انك تقف أمام الله الواحد الأحد وليكن ذلك بقول " لا إله الا الله وحده لا شريك له " له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شىءٍ قدير ."

7- لا تدع أمرا معلقا قبل دخولك الصلاة .. فمثلا لا تتركى أختى المسلمة شؤون المنزل المعلقة او مثلا إطعام زوجك او طفلك ثم تبررين ذلك بالصلاة فى ميعادها!!

واخي المسلم لا تترك ضيوفك مثلا او متجرك مفتوحا ثم تذهب للصلاة !! تذكر ان وقت الصلاة ممتد .. وصلاة الفرد وانت خالى الذهن إلا من حب الله أفضل من صلاة الجماعة وانت مشغول الفكر .... والأفضل ان ترتب أمورك حتى تلحق بركب صلاة الجماعة وانت على اتم استعداد وتهيؤ لملاقاة الله !!

8- من المستحسن الدعاء أثناء السجود ،، والمناجاة والندم على ذنوب ما قبل الصلاة فكلما أطلت السجود والدعاء ، زيح عن كاهلك عبء الذنوب ومن الأفضل ان يكون دعائك " مناجاة " او " توبة ".

9- حين تهم بالتفكير فى شىء ما او تنشغل بأمر فاني فأسرع بالرجوع إلى طريق صلاتك ولا تزغ عينيك عنه حتى لا تزل قدمك ..

10- أكثر من الصلاة على محمد " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " أثناء الدعاء او السجود ..فقسما بالله لو عرفت مقدارها لما فارقت لسانك ! 

*
*السؤال:*
***استحضار حب الرسول " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " 
وتذكر ان صلاتك ستعرض على الله ورسوله والمؤمنين .. 
فكيف تحب ان تكون صلاتك حينئذٍ !! 

***أكثر من الصلاة على محمد " صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم " أثناء الدعاء او السجود 

هل هذا الكلام صحيح ياشيخ* 
*الجواب :**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الكلام غير صحيح ، وكون الصلاة تعرض على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا لا يعني أن يصلى عليه في السجود ، لأن السجود أذكاره معروفة .

وهذا القول لاشك أنه بدعة
والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*لما خلقت حواء من آدم وهو نائم
*
*ما صحة هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟ 

*
*السؤال:*

*الشيخ الفاضل محمد العويد ...

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

قرأت هذا الموضوع في أحد المنتديات فأحببت أن أتأكد من صحته ؟؟؟ فماذا ترى فيه وفقك الله ؟؟

لما خلقت حواء من ادم وهو نائم ؟؟؟ 

حين خلق الله ادم عليه السلام كان 
هو أول بشري وُجد .. كان يسكن الجنة .. و بالرغم من كل ما هو موجودٌ 
هناك استوحش .. فحين نام خلق الله حواء من ضلعه ....!!!يا تُرى ما 
السبب ؟؟!!... لِما خُلقت حواء من آدم و هو نائم ؟؟!!!لِما لم يخلقها 
الله من آدم و هو مستيقظ ؟؟!!أتعلمون السبب ؟؟يُقال إن الرجل حين 
يتألم يكره، بعكس المرأة التي حين تتألم تزداد عاطفةً و حباً !!...فلو 
خٌلقت حواء من آدم عليه السلام و هو مستيقظ لشعر بألم خروجها من ضلعه 
كرهها، لكنها خُلقت منه و هو نائم .. حتى لا يشعر بالألم فلا يكرهها.. 
بينما المرأة تلد و هي مستيقظة ، و ترى الموت أمامها ، لكنها تزداد 
عاطفة ..و تحب مولودها ؟؟ بل تفديه بحياتها ... لنعدْ إلى آدم و حواء 
..خُلقت حواء من ضلعٍ أعوج ، من ذاك الضلع الذي يحمي القلب .. أتعلمون 
السبب ؟؟لأن الله خلقها لتحمي القلب .. هذه هي مهنة حواء .. حماية 
القلوب ..فخُلقت من المكان الذي ستتعامل معه ..بينما آدم خُلق من تراب 
لأنه سيتعامل مع الأرض .. سيكون مزارعاً و بنّاءً و حدّاداً و نجاراً 
.. لكن المرأة ستتعامل مع العاطفة .. مع القلب .. ستكون أماً حنوناً 
..وأختاً رحيماً .. و بنتاً عطوفاً ... و زوجةً وفية .. خرجنا عن سياق 
قصتنا .. لنعدْ ...الضلع الذي خُلقت منه حواء أعوج !!!! يُثبت الطب 
الحديث أنه لولا ذاك الضلع لكانت أخف ضربة على القلب سببت نزيفاً 
،فخلق الله ذاك الضلع ليحمي القلب .. ثم جعله أعوجاً ليحمي القلب من 
الجهة الثانية ..فلو لم يكن أعوجاً لكانت أهون ضربة سببت نزيفاً يؤدي 
– حتماً – إلى الموت .. لذا ... على حواء أن تفتخر بأنها خُلقت من 
ضلعٍ أعوج ..!!و على آدم أن لا يُحاول إصلاح ذاك الاعوجاج ، لأنه و 
كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله و سلم ،إن حاول الرجل إصلاح ذاك 
الاعوجاج كسرها .. و يقصد بالاعوجاج هي العاطفة عند المرأة التي تغلب 
عاطفة الرجل ...فيا ادم لا تسخر من عاطفة حواء ...فهي خُلقت هكذا ..و 
هي جميلةٌ هكذا ..و أنتَ تحتاج إليها هكذا .. فروعتها في عاطفتها .. 
فلا تتلاعب بمشاعرها ....و يا حواء ، لا تتضايقي إن نعتوكِ بناقصة عقل 
..فهي عاطفتكِ الرائعة التي تحتاجها الدنيا كلها ... فلا 
تحزني.....أيتها الغالية ...... فأنتِ تكادِ تكونين المجتمع كله .. 
فأنتِ نصف المجتمع الذي يبني النصف الآخر....*
*الجواب :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع فيه الصحيح وهو خلق حواء من ضلع أعوج وفيه شيء يحتاج لإثبات وهو كونها خلقت عندما كان آدم نائماً ، والتعليل بأنها خلقت من ضلع أعوج لكي تحمي القلب فيه نظر ، مع أن الكاتب ذكر العلة في الحديث وأن الرجل لا يستطيع إقامة المرأة لأنه سوف يكسرها ، فالمعنى الذي ذكره غير دقيق .
والذي يظهر لي أن معنى ضلع أعوج ، أي عن طبيعة الرجل ، فلا يمكن أن تكون المرأة كالرجل مهما حاول الرجل ذلك ، ولو حاولت المرأة أن تجعل طبيعتها كالرجل فقد خرجت على فطرتها السوية التي خلقت عليها ، وخالفت دورها في الحياة .
الذي أعجبني في المقال هو إبراز الاختلاف بين طبيعة المرأة والرجل وأن التكامل في تأدية كل واحد منهما دوره في الحياة .
والله أعلم  

الشيخ محمد العويد
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ظاهرة منتشرة .. صور سمكة مكتوب عليها اسم الله 
*
*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..

شيخنا الفاضل..

تنتشر في كثير من المنتديات مثل هذه الصور و المواضيع ..فما قولكم فيها ..
اسم لفظ الجلاله على سمكه وفي الصحراء وفي بذرة البطيخ وثمره مكتوب عليه وآمنوا بالله وبرتقاله مكتوب عليها محمد

واسمح لي ياشيخ بنقل فتواك ونشرها* 
*







هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها أضغط هنا لمشاهدتها بحجمها الطبيعي.**الجواب :**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا مانع من نشر هذا الكلام 

مثل هذه الصور التي فيها لفظ الجلالة أو اسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والتي انتشرت وكثرت بصورة ملحوظة في الآونة الأخيرة ، بعضها يكون صحيحاً وبعضها مبالغ فيه ، وسبب المبالغة في رأيي أن تأثير مثل هذه الصور على غير المسلمين ، جعل البعض يتصرفون في بعض الصور رغبة منهم أن يزداد تأثيرها ، وخصوصاً أن هناك برامج تستطيع أن تعدل في الصور بحسب رغبة المصمم .
بل إنني أعتقد أن هناك من المغرضين من يسعى لترويج الصور المبالغ فيها ، لتشويه صورة الإسلام وصورة الدعوة إلى الله تعالى .
وهناك صور قد ثبت بالتواتر صحتها وهي دالة على عظمة الله تعالى ، وكأنها تذكير بصنع الله تعالى المتقن .
تنبيه : هناك صور ليست واضحة ، وقد يستدل بها على معنى معين أو مسمى معين بينما لا يتبين ذلك للوهلة الأولى ، لكن مع التأمل تتضح بعض المعالم فيها ، فمثل هذه الصور لا ينبغي التركيز عليها ، لأننا لو ركزنا على كل صخرة أو جبل أو منظر لاستطعنا أن نتخيل منها أشكالاً كثيرة ، فنخرج على ضوئها بتصورات أكثر ، ومثل هذا ليس محموداً للمسلم ، لأن المسلم ليس مطالباً بهذا النوع من التفكر ، بل أمر بالتفكر في المخلوقات على وجه يستعظم فيه الخالق سبحانه وتعالى ، ويشعر من خلالها ضعفه أمام ربه .
يقول الله تعالى : أَفَلَمْ يَنظُرُوا إِلَى السَّمَاء فَوْقَهُمْ كَيْفَ بَنَيْنَاهَا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا وَمَا لَهَا مِن فُرُوجٍ [ق : 6] .
ويقول سبحانه : أَوَلَمْ يَنظُرُواْ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا خَلَقَ اللّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ وَأَنْ عَسَى أَن يَكُونَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُمْ فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَهُ يُؤْمِنُونَ [الأعراف : 185] .
فالحكمة من التأمل في المخلوقات هو الوقوف على حقيقتها وافتقارها إلى ربها وخالقها ، والوقوف على عظمة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى .

والله أعلم  

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صاحبة الغزل في الخرقة الحمراء
*
*السؤال:*

*روي أن امرأة دخلت على نبي الله داود عليه السلام وقالت : يا نبي الله أربك ظالم أم عادل؟ فقال داود : ويحك يا امرأة هو العدل الذي لا يجور، ثم قال لها ما قصتك ؟ قالت : أنا أرملة عندي ثلاث بنات أقوم عليهن من غزل يدي فلما كان أمس شدّدت غزلي في خرقة حمراء وأردت أن أذهب إلى السوق لأبيعه و أبلّغ به أطفالي فإذا أنا بطائر قد انقض عليّ وأخذ الخرقة والغزل و ذهب، و بقيت حزينة لاأملك شيئاً أبلّغ به أطفالي فبينما المرأة مع داود عليه السلام في الكلام إذا بالباب يطرق على داود فأذن له بالدخول وإذا بعشرة من التجار كل واحد بيده مائة دينار فقالوا يا نبي الله أعطها لمستحقها فقال لهم داود عليه السلام : ما كان سبب حملكم هذا المال قالوا يا نبي الله كنا في مركب فهاجت علينا الريح وأشرفنا على الغرق فإذا بطائر قد ألقى علينا خرقة حمراء و فيها غزل فسدّدنا به عيب المركب فهانت علينا الريح و انسد العيب ونذرنا لله أن يتصدّق كل واحد منا بمائة دينار و هذا المال بين يديك فتصدق به على من أردت فالتفت داود- عليه السلام- إلى المرأة وقال لها رب يتجر لكِ في البر والبحر و تجعلينه ظالمًا و أعطاها الألف دينار وقال : أنفقيها على أطفالك 
*
*الفتوى:**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فإنا لم نعثر بعد البحث على تخريج لهذه القصة. 

والله أعلم.

المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عجائب السجود لله من الناحية الطبية
*
*الموضوع:*

*عجائب السجود لله من الناحية الطبية :

إذا كنت تعاني من الإرهاق أوالتوتر أوالصداع الدائم أو العصبية وإذا كنت تخشى من

الإصابة بالأورام فعليك بالسجود فهو يخلصك من أمراضك العصبية والنفسية هذا ما توصلت إليه أحدث دراسة علمية

أجراها د. محمد ضياء الدين حامد أستاذ العلوم البيولوجية ورئيس قسم تشعيع الأغذية بمركز تكنولوجيا الإشعاع .

معروف أن الإنسان يتعرض لجرعات زائدة من الإشعاع ويعيش في معظم الأحوال وسط مجالات كهر ومغناطيسية

الأمر الذي يؤثر على الخلايا ويزيد من طاقته ولذلك كما يقول د.ضياء فإن السجود يخلصه من الشحنات الزائدة 

التي تسبب العديد من الأمراض .

التخاطب بين الخلايا :-

هو نوع من التفاعل بين الخلايا وهي تساعد الإنسان على الإحساس بالمحيط الخارجي والتفاعل معه وأي زيادة 

في الشحنات الكهرو مغناطيسية التي يكتسبها الجسم تسبب تشويشاً في لغة الخلايا وتفسد عملها مما يصيب 

الإنسان بما يعرف بأمراض العصر مثل الشعور بالصداع والتقلصات العضلية والتهابات العنق والتعب والإرهاق إلى 

جانب النسيان والشرود الذهني ويتفاقم الأمر إذا زادت كمية هذه الموجات دون تفريغها فتسبب أوراماً سرطانية 

ويمكنها تشويه الأجنة لذلك وجب التخلص من هذه الشحنات وتفريغها خارج الجسم بعيداً عن استخدام الأدوية 

والمسكنات وآثارها الجانبية .

الحل ..؟؟؟ 

لا بد من وصلة أرضية لتفريغ الشحنات الزائدة والمتوالدة بها وذلك عن طريق السجود للواحد الأحد كما امرنا حيث

تبدأ عملية التفريغ بوصل الجبهة بالأرض ففي السجود تنتقل الشحنات الموجبة من جسم الإنسان إلى الأرض

السالبة الشحنة وبالتالي تتم عملية التفريغ خاصة عند السجود على السبعة الأعضاء ( الجبهة والأنف والكفان

والركبتان والقدمان ) وبالتالي هناك سهولة في عملية التفريغ .

تبين من خلال الدراسات أنه لكي تتم عملية التفريغ للشحنات لابد من الاتجاه نحو مكة في السجود وهو ما نفعله 

في صلاتنا ( القبلة ) لأن مكة هي مركز اليابسة في العالم وأوضحت الدراسات أن الاتجاه إلى مكة في السجود 

هو أفضل الأوضاع لتفريغ الشحنات بفعل الاتجاه إلى مركز الأرض الأمر الذي يخلص الإنسان من همومه ليشعر 

بعدها بالراحة النفسية .

معلومة عجيبة .. سبحان الله

*
*العلاجات النفسية* *د.فوز كردي**السؤال:*

*أود الاستفسار عن العلاجات النفسية التي بدأت تنتشر كثيرًا مع الطب البديل هل يمكن إعطاء نبذة مختصرة عنها وتقييم لها؟
**الجواب:*

*بداية أن أنبه على ضرورة الفصل بين أنواع العلاج النفسي المعروفة لدى المتخصصين في علم النفس أو الطب النفسي ، لاسيما ما يعتمده المشهود لهم بالعلم والدين معاً أمثال الدكتور طارق الحبيب [1] وبين ما تداخل معه في الآونة الأخيرة تحت اسم الطب البديل الذي شمل بدائل علاجية بدنية ونفسية مبنية على معتقدات باطلة ، قد يكون لها تأثيرات إيجابية مؤقتة ولكنها تنشر ثقافة المعتقدات الباطلة بل وتدعو لممارستها عمليا ثم أنها لم تثبت بالمنهج العلمي المعتمد ومن ثم لا يثبت كثير مما يدعى من فوائدها ونتائجها الإيجابية .** ومصطلح الطب البديل واسع جداً وبوابة مفتوحة لم تضبط بعد، لذا دخل تحت مظلته كثير من الباطل والجهل إلى جانب الحق والعلم ؛ فتجد فيه كثيرا مما ثبت بهدي الكتاب والسنة ، وكثير مما ثبت بالمنهج التجريبي الصحيح، كما تجد كثيرا مما لا يزال في طور التجريب بالإضافة لكثير من الدجل والخرافات بل والوثنيات.*
*وقد تم قولبة العديد من الأفكار والمعتقدات المتعلقة بالنفس والعلاج النفسي بعد انتشار التدريب في مجال تطوير الذات والقوى البشرية بشكل دورات تدريبية انخرط في تعلمها وممارسة العلاج بها كثير من غير المؤهلين علمياً وشرعيا مما أسهم في نشر الأباطيل وخلط الحق بالباطل في هذا المجال .*
*وهذه بعض أمثلة لأنواع العلاج النفسي أو المسمى علاج تكاملي(أي نفسي وجسدي وعقلي) المبني على فكر عقدي منحرف وتطبيقات وثنية التي انتشر التدريب عليها والمعالجة بها على أيدي مدربين أكثرهم بعيد الصلة عن العلم الطبي أو النفسي وعن العلم الشرعي :*
*·العلاج بخط الزمن* 
*·العلاج بالبرمجة اللغوية العصبية*
*·العلاج بالتأمل التجاوزي*
*·العلاج بالتنفس التحولي**· العلاج بالطاقة الحيوية ويشمل تطبيقات كثيرة منها:*
*1.    العلاج بالريكي والتش كونغ*
*2.    العلاج بقوة الأهرام النفسية*
*3.    العلاج بالأحجار الكريمة*
*4.    العلاج بالشموع والبخور* 

*·العلاج بخط الزمن :*
*العلاج بخط الزمن ممارسة من ممارسات البرمجة اللغوية العصبية، التي يدعي مخترعوه أنه طريقة معالجة تمكن من معالجة الإنسان من الأمراض النفسية ومحو مسبباتها بطريقة سريعة تعتمد على التعامل مع الذاكرة وفهم طريقة تخزين المعلومات فيها.* 
*وهي ممارسة مسجلة باسم (تاد جيمس و وايت وود سمول) [2] مبنية على الزعم بأن التسلسل الزمني للأحداث التي يمر بها كل إنسان هو "العنصر الرئيس في شخصية الإنسان، وعن طريقه يمكن معرفة وفهم شخصية كل إنسان. فذكريات وقرارات وتجارب وأقدار الإنسان الجيدة السيئة السابقة والآنية والمستقبلية تُجمع في هذا التسلسل الزمني طوال الوقت، وتُحدد كيفية تعلقها بالحياة" [3]. وهذا يعني أن خط الزمن هو مصدر ومخزن الأحداث!*

*وحقيقة هذه الممارسة تقوم على مبادئ التنجيم والمفهوم الإغريقي القديم عند آرسطو وغيره [4] في أن الإنسان يخزّن تجارب حياته على شكل خطوط محددة. وترتبط بما في الكون من نجوم ؛ إذ لكل شخص نجوما خاصة به، ومن خلال التأمل والتخييل أو التنبؤ يتولد في بعض الأحيان إحساس عميق في معرفة الشخص ذاته ويكتشف الجواب الشافي لسؤال (من أين أنا) من خلال رؤيته للخط الزمني الخاص به على اعتبار أن هناك نقطة ما في حياة هذا الشخص متعلقة بهذا الكون توصله لما يبحث عنه. وأصحاب هذه الممارسة في الغرب يزعمون أن لديهم إرادة حرة مطلقة لمضادة القدر التي تمكّنهم من تغيير ماضيهم وتغيير مستقبلهم باختيارهم وفي لحظات التركيز والتخيل لخط الزمن الشخصي. ولذلك يهتمون باستخراج الخط الزمني للشخص ومن ثم تحويل مساره في الماضي أو المستقبل عما هو عليه ، ومن ثم يتم تغيير اتجاه أو مكان الشخص في الكون ويمكن خلق مستقبل أفضل له أو إعادة زرع الأمنيات والأحلام أو إزالة عواطف والأفكار غير المرغوبة التي تؤثر في حياته ونفسيته وتعوق تقدمه وإبداعه.*

*فالعلاج بخط الزمني هو عبارة عن جمع للمعلومات المطلوبة عن الشخص أثناء حالة وعي مغيرة وذلك لإعادة برمجتها و تخزينها في الذاكرة بحيث لا تؤثر الذكريات الماضية والتصورات المستقبلية على الشخص، فمن خلال هذا الخط الزمني يخاطب الشخص ويُؤثر عليه و يُطلب منه الإجابة على بعض الأسئلة الموجهة لاستخلاص ما في ذاكرته وجمع المعلومات عن شخصيته وعواطفه وأفكاره السلبية والإيجابية حول الأحداث السابقة وأمنياته المستقبلية من خلال تخيل خط أو منحنى وهمي على الأرض أو الجدار أو من خلال عملية التخييل الذهني. وبعد جمع هذه المعلومات أثناء حالة من اللاوعي كما الحال في التنويم المغناطيسي يتم غرس ما يُراد غرسه عن طريق الأدوات الأخرى للبرمجة اللغوية العصبية.* 
*وتتم عملية الجمع وإعادة البرمجة بناء على ما يزعمه متبنو هذا الفكر من ما يُسمى بقوانين (العقل الباطن) من جذب وضبط وتحكم وتنبؤ و غيرها.*
*ومن هنا فإن حقيقة مضمون الفعل لا يختلف بين من يستخدم الطرق والخط في الأرض أو قراءة الفنجان أو قراءة الكف و من يستخدم الخط الزمني. وقد جاء التحذير و الوعيد في الطرق الزاعمة معرفة الغيب بالحدس و التخمين و غيرها كما صح عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال: (العيافة والطيرة والطرق من الجبت) (رياض الصالحين 535). وأيضا: (العيافة زجر الطير، والطرق الخط يخط في الأرض) (صحيح أبي داود 3307). فجميعهم يشتركون في الزعم بمعرفة الأمور والاستدلال على ما يجري من الحوادث و الحالات بمقدمات يُستدل بها أو ظنون حدسية وتخمينات أو أسئلة بجوابها للتأثير على الناس. وليس هناك علاقة بما يُسمى (العقل الباطن) و قضية تقدير وتدبير الحياة ومعرفة الأمور غير الظاهرة والغيبية، وغير ذلك من الأمور التي تستعمل لمعرفة الغيب والمغيبات‏‏ والأحوال والأحداث والإخبار عما يحدث ‏‏ أو لشفاء الأمراض. ‏‏ ‏ وكل ذلك يدخل في حكم أمور الكهانة المحظورة التي تصرف عن التعلق بالله عزوجل والانتفاع بما أوجد من الأسباب المشروعة التي دل عليها الشرع أو توصل إليها الإنسان بصحيح العقل.*

*· العلاج بالبرمجة اللغوية العصبية:* 
*"البرمجة اللغوية العصبية" واختصارها الغربي "NLP" هي خليط من العلوم والفلسفات والاعتقادات والممارسات، تهدف تقنياتها لإعادة صياغة صورة الواقع في ذهن الإنسان من معتقدات ومدارك وتصورات وعادات وقدرات، بحيث تصبح في داخل الفرد وذهنه لتنعكس على تصرفاته . وقد تأسس هذا العلم وطُور في السبعينات الميلادية أي ما بين عامي 1973-1978م على يد مجموعة من طائفة العصر الجديد الباطنية .* 
*والبرمجة اللغوية العصبية هي ممارسات استبطانية لا تخضع للضبط التجريبي ، ولا تتفق مضامينها مع المنهج العلمي المبني على صحة استخدام العقل وفحص المشاهدات لبناء فرضيات أو نظريات لها مصداقية إحصائية مقبولة في المنهج المعتمد في الدراسات النفسية والاجتماعية.*
*يقول الدكتور ( روبرت كارول ) أستاذ الفلسفة والتفكير الناقد بكلية ساكرمنتوا بكاليفورنيا: إنه من الصعب تعريف البرمجة ،لأن الذين بدأوها والذين ساهموا في إخراجها استخدموا لغة غامضة مبهمة متلبسة غير واضحة ، ولذلك أصبحت البرمجة تعني أشياء كثيرة يختلف فيها الناس . ويدّعي أهل البرمجة أنها تساعد الإنسان على التغيير بتعليمه كيف يبرمج دماغه ، فيقولون : إننا أعطينا أدمغة ولم نعط معها دليل تعليمات التشغيل ، فالبرمجة اللغوية العصبية تقدم لك "دليل مستخدم" للدماغ . ولذلك يطلق عليها أحياناً "برامج للدماغ" .*
*ويفسر كلام الدكتور روبرت سبب الخلاف الكبير حول تعريف البرمجة اللغوية العصبية وبيان حقيقتها بين الناس في عالمنا العربي ، فالمدربون المسلمون يعرّفونها على أنها شيء جميل جداً ، وتقنية نافعة جداً ويحاولون التقريب بينها وبين الدين ،بينما يعرفها الغربيون الذين لا تحدهم تعاليم الدين وثوابت العقيدة بطريقتهم الخاصة ، ولها عند الباحثين من المسلمين تعريف خاص بالنظر لأصولها الفلسفية ومضامينها التدريبية من خلال ثوابت العقيدة الإسلامية .*
*وهي بإيجاز علم باطني له ظاهر يدعي أهله أنه يحسن قدرة الفرد على التعامل مع الآخرين وقدرته على محاكاة المتميزين ، وله باطن يركز على التنويم بإحداث "حالات وعي مغيّرة" لزرع بعض الأفكار إيجابية كانت أو سلبية فيما يسمونة اللاواعي بعد تغييب إدراك العقل والوعي ، ومخاطرها الدينية والأخلاقية كثيرة جداً وإن تضمنت بعض فوائد التي فتنتن بها البعض.*

*· العلاج بالتأمل الارتقائي Transcendental meditation :*
* أصله ممارسة هندوسية قديمة يعتقد ممارسوها إمكان ارتقاء الإنسان إلى مستويات عليا يكتسب فيها صفات ألوهية، وتتطلب الخروج من قيود التفكير الواعي الذي يربط الإنسان بواقعه وحدود صفاته وقدراته ، ومن ثم استخدمت كعلاج للخروج عن الشعور بالعجز أو الضعف أو المرض واكتساب قوى إضافية ! وقد وضع طريقتها المعاصرة المهاريشي يوجي عام 1955م وهي مسجلة باسمه دولياً، وقد اعتبرتها الولايات الأمريكية ممارسات دينية ومنعت تعليمها والتدريب عليها في المدارس العامة.*
*وصورتها : أن يجلس الفرد في مكان خافت الضوء متربعاً ( كجلسة بوذا) مستقيم الظهر منخفض الذقن فاتحاً عينيه مركز النظر في نقطة أمامه حقيقة أو متخيلة ويحاول النفاذ منها إلى اللاشيء مع أخذ نفس عميق جداً وتهميش لكل الواقع حوله. وقد يستعين على ذلك بترديد كلمة لا معنى لها بصورة رتيبة أو يسمعها من آخر [5].*
*ويؤكد المدربون والمعالجون بهذه الطريقة أن الشخص المتأمل لا يستفيد من هذا التأمل تمام الفائدة إلا إذا لم يعد يعي بما حوله! فينسى نفسه وينسى مشكلاته ويسبح في خيالات قد يصاحبها شيء من تلاعب الشيطان ببني آدم في حالات خروجهم عن الوعي يظنها مزيداً من النجاح في العلاج وهي إمداد له في الغي.*
*ولا شك أن التركيز أو التفكر الهادئ في أصله من الأمور التي تعالج الضغوط النفسية المختلفة ولذلك يستخدمها الناس بفطرتهم أحياناً، ويستخدمها كل أصحاب دين أو منهج بطرق مختلفة، وأكمل طريقة لها ما جاء به الأنبياء وما حفظه لنا الله عز وجل في الدين الخاتم في العبادات المختلفة التي يكون فيها التركيز على هدف العبودية لله ومحاولة ففيها من التأمل ( التفكر) والتركيز وغير ذلك وسائل لتزكية النفس ومعالجتها ما يغني عن تدريبات الاسترخاء والتأمل الوثنية ويعطي أضعاف نتائجها ولكن للأسف يجعلها بعض المسلمين أمثلة فقط للأصول الهندوسية أو الوثنية أو القوالب الغربية لها يقول الدكتور مالك بدري في كتابه : التفكر من المشاهدة إلى الشهود: " التأمل الارتقائي كعلاج نفسي وجسمي ما هو إلا في الصورة الخارجية وفي القشور. أما اللب الحقيقي فهو في العبور من التأمل في المخلوقات إلى خالقها. وفي التوحيد الخالص لرب العالمين الذي لا تشوبه شائبة من شرك أو عقيدة فاسدة".*
*فالعبادات في الإسلام كالصلاة والتفكر في خلق السموات والأرض وفي الأنفس والآفاق ، ولحظات المحاسبة والتوبة، والتدبر لكلام الله ، وتدبر الذكر ومعاني الدعوات تمنح المؤمن سكينة وطمأنينة وتمسح عنه عناء الضغوط المختلفة ليعود بعدها خلقاً آخر ولذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " عجباً لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله له خير ،... وليس ذلك لأحد إلا للمؤمن" ومن الإجحاف جعل هذه العبادات العظيمة التي شرعها الرحمن لعباده رحمة بهم ورضيها عبادة منهم أمثلة على تطبيق التأمل التجاوزي أو الارتقائي!* 

*·العلاج بالتنفس العميق أو التجاوزي:*
* وهي معالجة نفسية مأخوذة من تطبيقات الأديان الشرقية القائمة على أهمية تجاوز الإنسان لكل ما يشعره بمحدوديته ويطلق خياله وينسيه واقعه ويجعله يستمد ما يعتقدونه من "الطاقة الكونية" ويسمونها (البرانا) أو (الهو) ويدخلها في جوفه ليتجاوز بها خصائص الإنسان العادي .*
* وتقوم هذه المعالجة على تمارين تركيز يتم فيها التنفس من الفم ومن الأنف بالتناوب بين الفتحتين بصورة عميقة جداً لإدخال أكبر كمية ممكنة من الأكسجين إلى الدماغ وخلايا الجسم مما يساعد على الدخول السريع في مرحلة الاسترخاء الكامل شبه غيبوبة [6]. ويستخدم العلاج بالتنفس العميق منفصلا أو متصلا بأنواع العلاجات الأخرى ويعده المدربون عليه خطوة لازمة للشعور بالنشوة والخروج من الواقع وتأثيره ، والدخول في حالات الوعي المغيرة التي يعدونها أساس العلاج النفسي الفاعل!*

*· العلاج بالطاقة الحيوية:*
*وفكرته قائمة على اعتقاد مشوه للغيب مبني على استنتاجات العقل فقط وتلاعب الشياطين دون التلقي عن عالم الغيب والشهادة عن طريق أنبيائه صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ، ويزعم متبنوه أنه علاج نفسي بدني روحي مبني على فهم المؤثرات الغيبية على الإنسان التي اكتشفها الشرقيون القدماء وأهمها وجود قوة سارية في الكون اسمها :الكي ، أو التشي ، أو البرانا ، يمكن للإنسان استمدادها وتدفيقها في أجساده غير المرئية للوصول إلى السلامة من الأمراض البدنية المستعصية ، والوقاية من الاضطرابات النفسية والاكتئاب بل لاكتساب قدرات نفسية تأثيرية تمكنه من الوصول للنجاح وتغيير الناس ومعالجة أبدانهم ونفسياتهم بصورة كبيرة !*

*وتحت العلاج بالطاقة الحيوية تندرج كثير من الممارسات منها :* 
** العلاج بالريكي ( وهو فرع علاجي متخصص من فروع العلاج بالطاقة تشمل تمارين وتدريبات يزعم المدربون فيها أنهم يفتحون منافذ الاتصال بالطاقة الكونية "كي" ويساعدون الناس على طريقة تدفيقها في أجسامهم، ممايزيد قوة الجسم ، وحيويته ، ويعطي الجسم قوة إبراء ومعالجة ذاتية كما تعطي صاحبها بعد ذلك القدرة على اللمسة العلاجية- بزعمهم- التي تجعلهم معالجين روحيين محترفين )*
*وهي ممارسات وثنية يختلط فيها الدجل بالشعوذة والسحر وإن ادعى أصحابها تنمية القوى البشرية أو المعالجة النفسية. * 
**العلاج بالتشي كونغ :وهو فرع من فروع الطاقة الباطني ، تشمل تمارين وتدريبات لتدفيق طاقة "التشي" في الجسم ، يزعمون أنها تحافظ عليه قوياً ومتوازناً وتحافظ على سلاسة سريان الطاقة في مساراتها مايزيد مناعة الجسم ومقاومته للأمراض فيعتبرونه علاجاً وقائياً من سائر الأمراض البدنية والنفسية والروحية!*
*وهي كذلك ممارسة وثنية يختلط فيها الدجل بالشعوذة والسحر وإن ادعى أصحابها تنمية القوى البشرية أو المعالجة النفسية. * 

*ويتداخل العلاج بالتنفس العميق والتنفس التحولي والتأمل الارتقائي مع العلاج بالطاقة من حيث تأكيد المعالجين أن ما يدخل الجسم أثناء التنفس العميق ليس هو الأكسجين وإنما هو طاقة "البرانا" التي تمنحه القوة والسعادة والشعور بالنشوة وتساعده على الدخول في مرحلة الاسترخاء الكامل والشعور بالتناغم مع الكون والوحدة مع الطاقة الكونية.* 
*كما تم قولبة فكرة العلاج بالطاقة المبني على هذه الفكرة المنحرفة للغيب في قوالب إسلامية فزعم البعض أن الله هو الطاقة – تعالى الله عما يقولون – وفسروا على ذلك اسمه النور – تعالى عما يصفون- ومن ثم استحدثوا : العلاج بطاقة الأسماء الحسنى ، والعلاج بأشعة : لا إله إلا الله ، والعلاج بتفريغ الطاقة السلبية المسببة للأمراض العضوية والنفسية السجود عن طريق تفريغ هذه الطاقة - المتكونة في الجسم من الشهوات والضغوط الاجتماعية ومن الأشعة الكهرومغناطيسية للأجهزة الإلكترونية – في الأرض عبر منافذ التفريغ في الأعضاء السبعة التي أمرنا بالسجود عليها !! سواء كان ذلك أثناء السجود في الصلاة المفروضة أو بممارسة السجود فقط للمعالجة !!*

*·العلاج النفسي بتأثير خصائص نفسية لبعض الأشكال والأحجار والرموز:*
* وهي أنواع علاج تنبع من نفس التصور المشوه للكون والاعتقاد بالباطل بالألوهية والعلاقة التأثيرية بين الغيب والشهادة ، فمن لا يعرف حقيقة المؤثرات الغيبية من نور الوحي يتخرص ويظن وقد يصيب أحياناً ولكنه يخطئ أكثر لقصور العقل عن تمام إدراك المغيبات ولتلاعب الجن والشياطين به ، ومن هنا ظن كثير من الكفار بتأثير سري خفي لبعض الأشكال أو الحروف أو النجوم أو غير ذلك وتنوع العلاج بها على ضربين :*

*1. ما أدخلوه مع  تحليل الشخصية وعلاجها:* 
*وحقيقة هذه الأنواع كهانة وعرافة بثوب جديد لا تختلف عن القول بأن من ولد في نجم كذا أو طالع كذا فهو كذا وحظه كذا !* 
*وتحليل الشخصية أو بعض سماتها العلمي الذي يقوم به المختصون يختلف عن هذا الهراء الباطل فالتحليل الصحيح يعتمد على معطيات حقيقية وأسس سلوكية يستشف من خلالها بعض السمات العامة للشخصية، ويتضمن الدلالة على طريقة تعديل السيء منها وتعزيز الجيد ومن ثم تغيير الشخصية للأفضل أو ما نسميه التربية وتزكية النفس .* 
*بينما تقوم النماذج الخاطئة للتحليل على روابط فلسفية وأسرار مدعاة مأخوذة من الكتب الدينية للوثنيات الشرقية وتنبؤات الكهان ودعاواهم كخصائص الحروف ومن ثم يكون من يبدأ اسمه بحرف كذا شخصيته كذا ، أو من يحب اللون كذا فهو كذا ، ومن يحب الحيوان كذا فهو ميال إلى كذا ، وغير ذلك .*
*وقد يزين مروجوا هذا الباطل باطلهم ويلبسوه لبوس العلم والدراسات الاستقرائية حتى يظن من يسمعه لأول وهلة بوجود أسس منطقية يبنى عليها وحقيقة الأمر أنها مجرد قول بالظن الذي نهينا عنه من وجه كما أنها متعلقة بالتنجيم والاعتقاد بالكواكب وغيرها من وجه آخر ثم هي تصرف عن الحق الذي جاء به النبي وعن ماتدل عليه العقول السليمة والمتوافق مع هدى النقل الصحيح .*

*2. العلاج بالخصائص السرية ( الفينغ شوي) :*
*ومنه العلاج بالقوة النفسية للأهرام : وفيه يُوجَه الشخص طالب العلاج لاقتناء شكل هرمي ويفضل أن يكون أخضر اللون يجلس فيه ليستمد طاقة وقوة نفسية كونية تعالج أمراضه كلها النفسية والعضوية وتمنحه الراحة والحيوية والقدرة على مواجهة ضغوط الحياة. هكذا يزعمون غافلين عما يقعون فيه من الشرك بالله والاعتماد على أسباب يدل العقل والشرع على بطلانها .*
*العلاج بالخصائص السرية للأحجار الكريمة : حيث يدعي أهل هذا العلاج بأن الأحجار الكريمة والبلورات لها خصائص سرية تحسن صحة البدن والنمو الروحي والاستقرار النفسي وبحسب الناحية النفسية تحدد الأحجار المناسبة منها ما يزيد قدرة الشخص على التواصل الاجتماعي ، ومنها ما يعالجه عضويا، ومنها ما يزيد من الثقة بالنفس، ومنا ما يعادل النفسية بصحة عامة ويضمن الطمأنينة والتفاؤل ! ولذا يوجهون طلاب العلاج إلى اختيار الأحجار المناسبة بدقة بحسب ما يوصي الخبراء وإما أن تلبس كحلي أو يحتفظ بها في جيب أو توضع في غرفة بحسب نوعية الأثر المطلوب تحقيقه.*
*ومن ذلك أيضاً العلاج بخصائص الروائح والألوان والبخور والشموع والإضاءات الخافتة أو التماثيل الرمزية ( أصنام)!!!*
*ويرى مروجو هذه العلاجات أن اليقين التام بها واتباع تعاليم المعالج هو الأساس في توفير المراد من الحماية والأجواء المفعمة بالأمل والحيوية .*
*هذه بإيجاز بعض أنواع العلاجات ولم أفصل في بيان باطلها فذلك يطول ويكفي المؤمن معرفة أنها لاتخرج عن نوع من أنواع الشرك نسأل الله العافية .*

*-----------------------------------------------------------
*
*الهوامش:
**[1] . أنصح بقراءة كتابه العلاج النفسي والعلاج بالقرآن.*
*[2] . وهم من المهتمين بالسحر والأديان الوثنية والمشتغلين بالتقريب بين السحر والعلم والسحر والدين ونشر الفكر الوثني والتدريب على طقوسه بشكل دورات تدريبية.*
*[3] . كتاب خط الزمن و أساس الشخصية لتاد جيمس و وايت وود سمول.*
*[4] . وهؤلاء جميعاً يجهلون حقائق المؤثرات الغيبية على الإنسان من الجن والملائكة وغير ذلك ويحاولون تفسير الإنسان وسلوكه وماضيه ومستقبله بمعزل عن هدى ونور الرسالات السماوية التي من مهماتها تعريف الإنسان بنفسه وطرق سياستها وتزكيتها في الدنيا وقيادتها للفلاح في الآخرة.*
*[5] وتسمى مانترا : وغالباً هي أسماء طواغيت في الوثنيات المختلفة مثل : أوم..أوم ..أوم . دام ...دام ...دام .*
*[6] . وقد تضرر كثير من الممارسين للتنفس العميق نتيجة إدخال جرعات كبيرة من الأكسجين إلى الدماغ ومنهم من وصل لحالات هلوسة . والعجيب أن المدربين قد يعتبرون هذا تجربة روحية فريدة !*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة قول منسوب لرابعة العدوية* 


*السؤال:

قالت رابعة العدوية فيما معناه: (يا رب إذا كنت أسلمت طمعاً في جنتك فاحرمني منها، وإذا كنت أسلمت خوفاً من نارك فأدخلني فيها، وإذا أسلمت طمعاً في رؤية وجهك الكريم فلا تحرمني منه)، أريد دليلاً من الكتاب على صحة قولها هذا.* 

*الجواب: 

**الحمد لله. 

رابعة العدوية عابدة مشهورة، وهي من أعلام الصوفية المتقدمين الذين لديهم اجتهاد في العبادة، مع جهل بحقيقة ما توجبه الشريعة في باب السلوك والسير إلى الله من أحوال القلوب وأعمال الجوارح، وقد أفضى بهم الجهل إلى الغلو والتنطع في العبادة مما انحرفوا به عن الصراط المستقيم، ومن ذلك غلوهم في المحبة، حتى زعموا أنهم لا يعبدون الله خوفاً ولا رجاءً، وإنما يعبدونه بالمحبة، وهذا مخالف لطريق الأنبياء والرسل – عليهم الصلاة والسلام- الذين يدعونه سبحانه وتعالى رغباً ورهباً مع حبهم له سبحانه، وابتغائهم إليه الوسيلة، وتقربهم إليه بمحابه ومسارعتهم في ذلك، كما قال تعالى: "إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَباً وَرَهَباً وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ"[الأنبياء: من الآية90]، وقال تعالى: "أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُوراً"[الإسراء:57]. 
وهذه المقولة المنسوبة لرابعة مقالة منكرة تتضمن الزهد في الجنة والاستخفاف بعذاب النار، وأما رؤية الله فإنها أعلى نعيم الجنة، فمن دخل الجنة فاز بالنظر إلى وجه الله الكريم، وسماع كلامه، قال تعالى: "لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ"[يونس: من الآية26]، فالحسنى: الجنة، والزيادة: النظر إلى وجه الله، ويروى معنى هذه المقولة عن رابعة أو غيرها بلفظ: إني لا أعبده خوفاً من ناره، ولا طمعاً في جنته، بل أعبده حباً له. 
ولهذا قال بعض أهل العلم: من عبدَ الله بالخوف وحده فهو حروري، -أي: من الخوارج-، ومن عبده بالرجاء فهو مُرجئ، ومن عبده بالحب فهو زنديق، ومن عبده بالحب والخوف والرجاء فهو مؤمن موحد، وأسماء الله وصفاته تقتضي محبته وخوفه ورجاءه، فالله –تعالى- ذو الجمال، والجلال والإكرام، وغافر الذنب، وقابل التوب، شديد العقاب، وكل اسم من أسمائه الحسنى، وصفة من صفاته، تقتضي عبودية خاصة، فمن كان بأسمائه وصفاته أعلم كان له أعبد، وعلى صراطه أقوم.والله أعلم. 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك 
*
*السؤال:*

*ما صحة هذا الدعاء: وهل يجوز الدعاء به؟؟

و من الأدعية الصوفية الإسلامية :

"اللهم ان كنت أعبدك خوفا من نارك فأدخلنى فيها، وان كنت أعبدك حبا فى جنتك فاحرمنى منها، فإننى أعبدك لأنك أحق أن تُعبد"

*
*الجواب:** الحمد لله وحده وبعد:

الدعاء في بهذا النص من الجهل العظيم ولا يجوز بل هو منكر من القول وزورا ، لان المسلم مع تعظيمه لربه وحبه له إلا أنه مأمور أن يخاف من النار ويرجو الجنة ، والله أعلم .

الشيخ فيصل الفوزان*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هذا الحديث صحيح؟؟؟*

 *السؤال:

**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فضيلة الشيخ لدي سؤال وهو كالتالي ::

هل هذا الحديث صحيح وماهو رأي علماء الأمة الكبار به ::

قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم: 

يأتي زمان علي أمتي يحبون خمس وينسون خمس ... 

يحبون الدنيا وينسون الآخرة 

يحبون المال وينسون الحساب 

يحبون المخلوق وينسون الخالق 

يحبون القصور وينسون القبور 

يحبون المعصية وينسون التوبة 

فإن كان الأمر كذلك 
ابتلاهم الله بالغلاء ..... والوباء..... والموت الفجأة..... وجور الحكام،

وأسأل الله لكم السداد والتوفيق 

والسلام عليكم 
*

*الجواب: 

**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يثبت هذا الكلام عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حسب بحثي
والله أعلم 
الشيخ محمد العويد* 

  
*
*

*من الأحاديث النبوية المروية عن سيد المرسلين

* *السؤال:*

*ما صحة هذا الحديث أفيدوني يرحمكم الله، لقد وصلني عن طريق الشبكة، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "يأتي زمان على أمتي يحبون خمساً وينسون خمساً... يحبون الدنيا وينسون الآخرة يحبون المال وينسون الحساب يحبون المخلوق وينسون الخالق يحبون القصور وينسون القبور يحبون المعصية وينسون التوبة، فإن كان كذلك ابتلاهم الله بالغلاء والوباء والموت الفجأة وجور الحكام. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:"من صلى علي فى يوم ألف صلاة لم يمت حتى يبشر بالجنة" و"من صلى علي فى يوم مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة، سبعين منها لآخرته وثلاثين منها لدنياه" وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "من صلى علي حين يصبح عشراً وحين يمسي عشراً أدركته شفاعتي يوم القيامة" وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر صلوات وحط عنه عشر خطيئات ورفع له عشر درجات" وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله على روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام" وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "إن أولى الناس بي يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة" انشر ولك الأجر بإذن الله تعالى؟

*
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:*
*فهذا ما وقفنا عليه من كلام لأهل العلم حول الأحاديث التي ذكرتها الأخت السائلة، الحديث الأول: من صلى علي في يوم ألف صلاة لم يمت حتى يبشر بالجنة. رواه أبو الشيخ عن أنس بلفظ: ... لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده من الجنة. والحديث ضعفه الألباني في ضعيف الجامع، وقال عنه: منكر. وفي السلسلة الضعيفة قال عنه: ضعيف جداً.*
*الحديث الثاني: من صلى علي في يوم مائة مرة قضى الله له مائة حاجة.... رواه ابن النجار عن جابر ولم نقف على سنده، ولم نقف على كلام لأهل العلم في الحكم عليه.*
*الحديث الثالث: من صلى علي حين يصبح وحين يمسي عشراً أدركته شفاعي.. قال في مجمع الزوائد: رواه الطبراني بإسنادين، وإسناد أحدهما جيد رجاله وثقوا. انتهى، وقال عنه الألباني في ضعيف الجامع: ضعيف.*
*الحديث الرابع: من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر صلوات، وحط عنه عشر خطيئات، ورفع له عشر درجات. رواه أحمد وغيره وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع.*
*الحديث الخامس: ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام. رواه أحمد وأبو داود وصححه الألباني وحسنه شعيب الأرناؤوط.*
*الحديث السادس: ... إن أولى الناس بي يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة. رواه الترمذي وابن حبان في صحيحه، وأبو يعلى في مسنده، وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع وصحيح الترغيب.*
*الحديث السابع: يأتي زمان على أمتي يحبون خمساً...... لم نعثر عليه فيما بين أيدينا من المصادر على كثرتها.*
*والله أعلم.*
*المفتي:* *مركز الفتوى*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اقرؤوها ستذهلون يا أمة محمد ؟؟؟* 

 *السؤال:

**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يمكن العنوان غريب،،،،بس أنا صراحة ذهلت في الموضوع وحبيت أهديكم إياه ،،،
فضل أمة محمد علية الصلاة والسلام
يقال ان الله تعالى أكرم هذه الأمة بخمس كرامات: 
1- انه خلقهم ضعفاء حتى لا يستكبروا. 

2- خلقهم صغارا فى أنفسهم حتى تكون مؤونة الطعام والشراب والثياب عليهم. 

3- جعل عمرهم قصيرا حتى تكون ذنوبهم أقل. 

4- جعلهم فقراء حتى يكون حسابهم فى الآخرة أقل. 

5- جعلهم آخر الأمم حتى يكون بقاؤكم فى القبر أقل. 

وذكر ان آدم عليه السلام- قال: ان الله تعالى اعطى أمة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) اربع كرامات :
1-ان قبول توبتى كان بمكة وأمة محمد( صلى الله عليه وسلم) يتوبون فى كل 
مكان فيتقبل الله توبتهم. 

2 - انى كنت لابسا فلما عصيت جعلني عريانا وأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
( يعصون عراة فيلبسهم الله). 

3- انى لما عصيت فرق بينى وبين امرأتى وأمة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) 
يعصون ولا يفرق بينهم وبين أزواجهم. 

4- إني عصيت فى الجنة فأخرجني منها وأمة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) 
يعصون خارجا الجنة فيدخلونها بالتوبة.

وروى عن على رضي الله عنه انه قال: بينما النبى(صلى الله عليه وسلم) جالس 
مع المهاجرين والأنصار اذ اقبل اليه جماعة من اليهود 
فقالوا يامحمد انا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران لا 
يعطيها الا نبيا مرسلا او ملكا مقربا فقال النبى(صلى الله عليه وسلم) "صلوا" 
فقالوا : يامحمد أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس التى افترضها الله على
أمتك..؟؟ 

فقال النبى(صلى الله عليه وسلم) 

" أما صلاة الظهر اذا زالت الشمس يسبح كل شىء لربه

واما صلاة العصر فانها الساعة التى اكل فيها آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة 

واما صلاة المغرب فانها الساعة التى تاب الله على آدم عليه السلام فيها فما 
من مؤمن يصلى هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئا الا اعطاه اياه 

واما صلاة العشاء فانها الصلاة التى صلاها المرسلون قبلى 

واما صلاة الفجر فان الشمس اذا طلعت تطلع بين قرنى الشيطان ويسجد لها 
كل كافر من دون الله". 

قالوا صدقت يا محمد فما ثواب من صلى..؟ 

قال النبى (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

" أما صلاة الظهر فانها الساعة التى تسعر فيها جهنم فما من مؤمن يصلى 
هذه الصلاة الا حرم الله تعالى عليه لفحات جهنم يوم القيامة 

وأما صلاة العصر فانها الساعة التى أكل فيها آدم عليه السلام فيها من الشجرة
فما من مؤمن يصلى هذه الصلاة الا خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ثم تلا قوله تعالى ( حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى)

وأما صلاة المغرب فانها الساعة التى تاب الله فيها على آدم فما من مؤمن يصلى هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئا الا أعطاه اياه 

وأما صلاة العشاء فان القبر ظلمة ويوم القيامة ظلمة فما من مؤمن مشى فى ظلمة الليل الى صلاة العشاء الا حرم الله تعالى عليه وقود النار ويعطيه نورا يجوزه على الصراط وأما صلاة الفجر فما من مؤمن يصلى الفجر اربعين يوما فى الجماعة الا أعطاه الله براءتين: براءة من النار وبراءة من النفاق". 

قالوا صدقت يامحمد ولم افترض الله على أمتك الصوم ثلاثين يوما؟ 
قال:" ان آدم عليه السلام لما أكل من الشجرة بقى فى بطنه مقدار ثلاثين يوما
فافترض الله على ذريته الجوع ثلاثين يوما ويأكلون بالليل تفضلا من الله تعالى على خلقه".. 
قالوا صدقت يامحمد فأخبرنا ثواب من صام من أمتك؟ 
قال:" ما من عبد يصوم من شهر رمضان يوما محتسبا الا أعطاه الله تعالى 

سبع خصال: 

يذوب اللحم الحرام من جسده ويقرب من رحمته ويعطيه خير الأعمال ويؤمنه
من الجوع والعطش ويهون علي عذاب القبر ويعطيه الله نورا يوم القيامة 
حتى يجاوز به الصراط ويعطيه الكرامات فى الجنة". 

قالوا: صدقت يامحمد فأخبرنا ما فضلك على النبيين؟ 

قال" فما من نبى الا دعا على قومه وأنا ادخرت دعوتى لأمتى". قالوا صدقت
يامحمد نشهد ان لا اله الا الله وأنك رسول الله. 

وعن كعب الأحبار رضي الله عنه- قال قرأت فى بعض ما أنزل على موسى 
عليه السلام :
يا موسى ركعتان يصليهما أحمد وأمته وهى صلاة الغداة من يصليهما غفرت
له ما أصاب من الذنوب من ليله ويومه ويكون فى ذمتى ياموسى أربع ركعات
يصليها احمد وأمته وهى صلاة الظهر أعطيهم بأول ركعة فيها المغفرة 
وبالثانية أثقل ميزانهم وبالثالثة اوكل عليهم الملائكة يسبحون ويستغفرون 
لهم وبالرابعة أفتح لهم ابواب السماء ويشرف عليه الحور العين 
يا موسى أربع ركعات يصليها أحمد وأمته وهى صلاة العصر فلا يبقى مسلم
فى السماوات والأرض الا استغفر لهم ومن استغفر لهم الملائكة لم أعذبه. 
يا موسى ثلاث ركعات يصليها أحمد وأمته حين تغرب الشمس أفتح لهم أبواب
السماء لا يسألون من حاجة الا قضيتها لهم. 
يا موسى أربع ركعات يصليها أحمد وأمته حين يغيب الشفق وهى خير لهم من
الدنيا وما فيها ويخرجون من ذنوبهم كيوم ولدتهم أمهاتهم. 
يا موسى يتوضأ أحمد وأمته كما أمرتهم أعطيهم بكل قطرة تقطر من الماء 
جنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض. 
يا موسى يصوم أحمد وأمته شهرا فى كل سنة وهو شهر رمضان أعطيهم 
بصيام كل يوم مدينة فى الجنة وأعطيهم بكل خير يعملون فيه من التطوع أجر 
فريضة وأجعل فيه ليلة القدر من استغفر منهم فيها مرة واحدة نادما صادقا 
من قلبه فأن مات من ليله أو شهره أعطيته أجر ثلاثين شهيدا. 
يا موسى ان فى أمة محمد رجالا يقومون على كل شرف يشهدون ان لا اله الا 
الله فجزاؤهم بذلك جزاء الأنبياء عليهم السلام ورحمتى عليهم واجبة وغضبى
بعيد منهم ولا أحجب باب التوبة عن واحد منهم ما داموا يشهدون ان لا اله 
الا الله ..

كل هذه الكرامات التى فضلنا الله تعالى بها على سائر الأمم ومع ذلك نعصيه ولو
استغفرناه لغفر لنا ولكن ننسى أنفسنا وتنسينا الدنيا ما خلقنا من أجله فسبحانه
كم هو كريما صبورا علينا ....

هل هذا الموضوع صحيح لانه منتشر فى المنتديات

وجزاك الله خيرا*

*الجواب :* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

هذا ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض !

لا يصح منها شيء ، لا فيما يُزعم أن الله أكر به أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا ما يتعلق بالصلوات ، وكذلك ما يتعلق بالصيام ، لا يصح مما ذُكِر شيئا . 

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم* 

 **


*ما مدي صحة (ستذهلون يا أمة محمد) ضروري*

 *السؤال:
**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا الفاضل بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 

لدي استفسار عن مدى صحة هذا الموضوع وارجو الرد باسرع ما يمكن

ستذهلون يا أمة محمد 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يمكن العنوان غريب،،،،

بس أنا صراحة ذهلت في الموضوع وحبيت أهديكم إياه ،،،

فضل أمة محمد علية الصلاة والسلام

يقال ان الله تعالى أكرم هذه الأمة بخمس كرامات: 

-1 انه خلقهم ضعفاء حتى لا يستكبروا. 

2- خلقهم صغارا فى أنفسهم حتى تكون مؤونة الطعام والشراب والثياب عليهم. 

3- جعل عمرهم قصيرا حتى تكون ذنوبهم أقل. 

4- جعلهم فقراء حتى يكون حسابهم فى الآخرة أقل. 

5- جعلهم آخر الأمم حتى يكون بقاؤكم فى القبر أقل. 

وذكر ان آدم عليه السلام- قال: ان الله تعالى اعطى أمة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) اربع كرامات :

1-ان قبول توبتى كان بمكة وأمة محمد( صلى الله عليه وسلم) يتوبون فى كل 

مكان فيتقبل الله توبتهم. 

2 - انى كنت لابسا فلما عصيت جعلني عريانا وأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

( يعصون عراة فيلبسهم الله). 

3- انى لما عصيت فرق بينى وبين امرأتى وأمة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) 

يعصون ولا يفرق بينهم وبين أزواجهم. 

4- إني عصيت فى الجنة فأخرجني منها وأمة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) 

يعصون خارجا الجنة فيدخلونها بالتوبة. :

وروى عن على رضي الله عنه انه قال: بينما النبى(صلى الله عليه وسلم) جالس 

مع المهاجرين والأنصار اذ اقبل اليه جماعة من اليهود 

فقالوا يامحمد انا نسألك عن كلمات أعطاهن الله تعالى لموسى بن عمران لا 

يعطيها الا نبيا مرسلا او ملكا مقربا فقال النبى(صلى الله عليه وسلم) "صلوا" 

فقالوا : يامحمد أخبرنا عن هذه الصلوات الخمس التى افترضها الله على

أمتك..؟؟ 

فقال النبى(صلى الله عليه وسلم) 

" أما صلاة الظهر اذا زالت الشمس يسبح كل شىء لربه 

واما صلاة العصر فانها الساعة التى اكل فيها آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة 

واما صلاة المغرب فانها الساعة التى تاب الله على آدم عليه السلام فيها فما 

من مؤمن يصلى هذه الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئا الا اعطاه اياه 

واما صلاة العتمة فانها الصلاة التى صلاها المرسلون قبلى 

واما صلاة الفجر فان الشمس اذا طلعت تطلع بين قرنى الشيطان ويسجد لها 

كل كافر من دون الله". 

قالوا صدقت يا محمد فما ثواب من صلى..؟ 

قال النبى (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

" أما صلاة الظهر فانها الساعة التى تسعر فيها جهنم فما من مؤمن يصلى 

هذه الصلاة الا حرم الله تعالى عليه لفحات جهنم يوم القيامة 

وأما صلاة العصر فانها الساعة التى أكل فيها آدم عليه السلام فيها من الشجرة

فما من مؤمن يصلى هذه الصلاة الا خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ثم تلا قوله تعالى

( حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى)

وأما صلاة المغرب فانها الساعة التى تاب الله فيها على آدم فما من مؤمن يصلى هذه

الصلاة محتسبا ثم يسأل الله تعالى شيئا الا أعطاه اياه 

وأما صلاة العتمة فان القبر ظلمة ويوم القيامة ظلمة فما من مؤمن مشى فى ظلمة الليل الى

صلاة العتمة الا حرم الله تعالى عليه وقود النار ويعطيه نورا يجوزه على الصراط وأما صلاة 

الفجر فما من مؤمن يصلى الفجر اربعين يوما فى الجماعة الا أعطاه الله براءتين: براءة من النار

وبراءة من النفاق". 

قالوا صدقت يامحمد ولم افترض الله على أمتك الصوم ثلاثين يوما؟ 

قال:" ان آدم عليه السلام لما أكل من الشجرة بقى فى بطنه مقدار ثلاثين يوما

فافترض الله على ذريته الجوع ثلاثين يوما ويأكلون بالليل تفضلا من الله 

تعالى على خلقه".. 

قالوا صدقت يامحمد فأخبرنا ثواب من صام من أمتك؟ 

قال:" ما من عبد يصوم من شهر رمضان يوما محتسبا الا أعطاه الله تعالى 

سبع خصال: 

يذوب اللحم الحرام من جسده ويقرب من رحمته ويعطيه خير الأعمال ويؤمنه

من الجوع والعطش ويهون علي عذاب القبر ويعطيه الله نورا يوم القيامة 

حتى يجاوز به الصراط ويعطيه الكرامات فى الجنة". 

قالوا: صدقت يامحمد فأخبرنا ما فضلك على النبين؟ 

قال" فما من نبى الا دعا على قومه وأنا ادخرت دعوتى لأمتى". قالوا صدقت

يامحمد نشهد ان لا اله الا الله وأنك رسول الله. 

وعن كعب الأحبار رضي الله عنه- قال قرأت فى بعض ما أنزل على موسى 

عليه السلام :

يا موسى ركعتان يصليهما أحمد وأمته وهى صلاة الغداة من يصليهما غفرت

له ما أصاب من الذنوب من ليله ويومه ويكون فى ذمتى ياموسى أربع ركعات

يصليها احمد وأمته وهى صلاة الظهر أعطيهم بأول ركعة فيها المغفرة 

وبالثانية أثقل ميزانهم وبالثالثة اوكل عليهم الملائكة يسبحون ويستغفرون 

لهم وبالرابعة أفتح لهم ابواب السماء ويشرف عليه الحور العين 

يا موسى أربع ركعات يصليها أحمد وأمته وهى صلاة العصر فلا يبقى مسلم

فى السماوات والأرض الا استغفر لهم ومن استغفر لهم الملائكة لم أعذبه. 

يا موسى ثلاث ركعات يصليها أحمد وأمته حين تغرب الشمس أفتح لهم أبواب

السماء لا يسألون من حاجة الا قضيتها لهم. 

يا موسى أربع ركعات يصليها أحمد وأمته حين يغيب الشفق وهى خير لهم من

الدنيا وما فيها ويخرجون من ذنوبهم كيوم ولدتهم أمهاتهم. 

يا موسى يتوضأ أحمد وأمته كما أمرتهم أعطيهم بكل قطرة تقطر من الماء 

جنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض. 

يا موسى يصوم أحمد وأمته شهرا فى كل سنة وهو شهر رمضان أعطيهم 

بصيام كل يوم مدينة فى الجنة وأعطيهم بكل خير يعملون فيه من التطوع أجر 

فريضة وأجعل فيه ليلة القدر من استغفر منهم فيها مرة واحدة نادما صادقا 

من قلبه فأن مات من ليله أو شهره أعطيته أجر ثلاثين شهيدا. 

يا موسى ان فى أمة محمد رجالا يقومون على كل شرف يشهدون ان لا اله الا 

الله فجزاؤهم بذلك جزاء الأنبياء عليهم السلام ورحمتى عليهم واجبة وغضبى

بعيد منهم ولا أحجب باب التوبة عن واحد منهم ما داموا يشهدون ان لا اله 

الا الله ..

كل هذه الكرامات التى فضلنا الله تعالى بها على سائر الأمم ومع ذلك نعصيه ولو

استغفرناه لغفر لنا ولكن ننسى أنفسنا وتنسينا الدنيا ما خلقنا من أجله فسبحانه

كم هو كريما صبورا علينا ..

منقول من كتاب ( تنبيه الغافلين ) للإمام الفقيه ( أبي الليث نصر بن محمد الحنفي السمرقندي " 

باب فضل أمة (محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم)*

*الجواب: 

**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الكلام فيه شيء بسيط مما يمكن قبوله وهو تميز هذه الأمة على غيرها من الأمم من حيث الجملة
وأما بقية الكلام والحديث الأخير فلا يصح ولم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

كما أنبه إلى ضعف كثير مما هو موجود في كتاب تنبيه الغافلين ، ولذا فيجب الحذر عند قراءة الكتاب والتنبه إلى أن مواطن الضعف فيه كثيرة .

والله أعلم

الشيخ محمد العويد
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*مقطع فيديو للفظ الجلالة في سماء عرفه خلال حج هذا العام 1426 ه*

*الموضوع:
**معجزة 2006م

مقطع فيديو للفظ الجلالة في سماء عرفه خلال حج هذا العام 1426 ه

سبحان الله

منظر يستحق المشاهدة

حدث خلال حج هذا العام 1426 ه

لفظ الجلالة (الله) يرتسمْ في سماء عرفة

يوم التاسع من ذي الحجة

وجموع الحجاج مجتمعين في هذا المكان

شاهد معنا كيف تكون السماء صافيةْ 

وكيف تتشكل السحبْ لترسم كلمة الله في سماء عرفةْ 

*
*الجواب: 

**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مثل هذه المقاطع وغيرها كثير مما انتشر في المنتديات ، وتناقلها الكثير بصورة مريبة تدعو إلى الشك في درجة الاهتمام بها ، مما يدعونا إلى التروي والتأني في الاستجابة لنقلها ، ولكننا أحياناً ننجذب لمثل هذه المقاطع ونندفع في نشرها ، ولا ندري بذلك أننا أصبحنا نروج للبدع والخرافات ، ولا نشعر أيضاً أننا نكون أداة لنشر التصوف المقيت دون ان نشعر بخطورة ذلك .
ومثل هذه الأمور لا يجوز نشرها ، ومن نشرها فهو آثم حتى ولو كان جاهلاً ، والواجب قبل نشرها أن يسأل عنها وأن يتأكد منها .
فنسأل الله لنا ولكم الثبات على الحق وأن ينجينا وإياكم من مضلات الفتن وأن يحمي عقائدنا
والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فتوي في نشر مشاركة عن دعاء كميل* 

*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

اسمحوا لي بهذه المقدمة

اشارك في منتدي ، و يشارك فيه العديد من الاخوان ... الان اشرف علي هذا المنتدي ، و احاول ان اجتهد حتى اصل لحقيقة مايكتب البعض ....
ومنها هذه المشاركة التى تتحدث عن دعاء يسمي بدعاء كميل، بحثت عنها ووجدت انه من ادعية الرافضة و الله اعلم ، و ذلك بالبحث عن طريق جوجل كانت كل النتائج تشير انه دعاء من ادعية الشيعة ، منشور في مواقعهم ...* 
*ارجوا ان تتكرموا علي بفتوي بجواز او عدم جواز في نشر هذا الدعاء ، ولكم منى جزيل الشكر ... 
ملاحظة ادارة المنتدي تصر ان نجادلهم قبل ان نحذف هذه المشاركة

اسمحوا لى بعرض الدعاء ،

دعاء كميل هو في الحقيقة دعاء الخضر ( عليه السلام ) ، وإنما سمي بدعاء كميل لأن الإمام أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) علّم هذا الدعاء كميلَ بن زياد النخعي فلهذا نسب إليه هذا الدعاء وسمي باسمه .

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم إني أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء وبقوتك التي قهرت بها كل شيء وخضع لها كل شيء وذلّ لها كل شيء وبجبروتك التي غلبت بها كل شيء وبعزتك التي لا يقوم لها شيء وبعظمتك التي ملأت كل شيء وبسلطانك الذي علا كل شيء وبوجهك الباقي بعد فناء كل شيء وبأسمائك التي ملأت أركان كل شيء وبعلمك الذي أحاط بكل شيء وبنور وجهك الذي أضاء له كل شيء يا نور يا قدوس يا أول الأولين ويا آخر الآخرين، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تهتك العصم، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تنزل النقم، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تغير النعم، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تحبس الدعاء، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تنزل البلاء، اللهم اغفر لي كل ذنب أذنبته وكل خطيئة أخطأتها، اللهم إني أتقرب إليك بذكرك وأستشفع بك إلى نفسك، وأسألك بجودك أن تدنيني من قربك وأن توزعني شكرك وأن تلهمني ذكرك، اللهم إني أسألك سؤال خاضع متذلل خاشع أن تسامحني وترحمني وتجعلني بقسمك راضياً قانعا وفي جميع الأحوال متواضعا، اللهم وأسألك سؤال من اشتدت فاقته وأنزل بك عند الشدائد حاجته وعظم فيما عندك رغبته، اللهم عظم سلطانك وعلا مكانك وخفي مكرك وظهر أمرك وغلب قهرك وجرت قدرتك ولا يمكن الفرار من حكومتك، اللهم لا أجد لذنوبي غافرا ولا لقبائحي ساترا ولا لشيء من عملي القبيح بالحسن مبدلاً غيرك، لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي وتجرأت بجهلي وسكنت إلى قديم ذكرك لي ومنك علي، اللهم مولاي كم من قبيح سترته وكم من فادح من البلاء أقلته وكم من عثار وقيته وكم من مكروه دفعته وكم من ثناء جميل لست أهلاً له نشرته، اللهم عظم بلائي وأفرط بي سوء حالي وقصرت بي أعمالي وقعدت بي أغلالي وحبسني عن نفعي بعد آمالي وخدعتني الدنيا بغرورها ونفسي بجنايتها ومطالي يا سيدي فأسألك بعزتك أن لا يحجب عنك دعائي سوء عملي وفعالي ولا تفضحني بخفي ما اطلعت عليه من سري ولا تعاجلني بالعقوبة على ما عملته في خلواتي من سوء فعلي وإساءتي ودوام تفريطي وجهالتي وكثرة شهواتي وغفلتي، وكن اللهم بعزتك لي في كل الأحوال رؤوفا وعليّ في جميع الأمور عطوفا، إلهي وربي من لي غيرك أسأله كشف ضري والنظر في أمري، إلهي ومولاي أجريت عليّ حكماً اتبعت فيه هوى نفسي ولم أحترس فيه من تزيين عدوي فغرني بما أهوى وأسعده على ذلك القضاء فتجاوزت بما جرى عليّ من ذلك بعض حدودك وخالفت بعض أوامرك فلك الحمد عليّ في جميع ذلك ولا حجة لي فيما جرى عليّ فيه قضاؤك وألزمني حكمك وبلاؤك، وقد أتيتك يا إلهي بع تقصيري وإسرافي على نفسي معتذراً نادماً منكسراً مستقيلاً مستغفراً منيباً مقراً مذعناً معترفاً لا أجد مفراً مما كان مني ولا مفزعاً أتوجه إليه في أمري غير قبولك عذري وإدخالك إياي في سعة من رحمتك، اللهم فاقبل عذري وارحم شدة ضري وفكني من شد وثاقي يا رب ارحم ضعف بدني ورقة جلدي ودقة عظمي يا من بدأ خلقي وذكري وتربيتي وبري وتغذيتي هبني لابتداء كرمك وسالف برك بي، يا إلهي وسيدي وربي أتراك معذبي بنارك بعد توحيدك وبعدما انطوى عليه قلبي من معرفتك ولهج به لساني من ذكرك واعتقده ضميري من حبك وبعد صدق اعترافي خاضعاً لربوبيتك، هيهات أنت أكرم من أن تضيع من ربيته أو تبعد من أدنيته أو تشرد من آويته أو تسلم إلى البلاء من كفيته ورحمته، وليت شعري يا سيدي وإلهي ومولاي أتسلط النار على وجوه خرت لعظمتك ساجدة وعلى ألسن نطقت بتوحيدك صادقة وبشكرك مادحة وعلى قلوب اعترفت بإلهيتك محققة وعلى ضمائر حوت من العلم بك حتى صارت خاشعة وعلى جوارح سعت إلى أوطان تعبدك طائعة وأشارت باستغفارك مذعنة، ما هكذا الظن بك ولا أخبرنا بفضلك عنك يا كريم يا رب وأنت تعلم ضعفي عن قليل من بلاء الدنيا وعقوباتها وما يجري فيها من المكاره على أهلها على أن ذلك بلاء ومكروه قليل مكثه يسير بقاؤه قصير مدته فكيف احتمالي لبلاء الآخرة وجليل وقوع المكاره فيها وهو بلاء تطول مدته ويدوم مقامه ولا يخفف عن أهله لأنه لا يكون إلا عن غضبك وانتقامك وسخطك وهذا ما لا تقوم له السماوات والأرض، يا سيدي فكيف بي وأنا عبدك الضعيف الذليل الحقير المسكين المستكين، يا إلهي وربي وسيدي ومولاي لأي الأمور إليك أشكو ولما منها أضج وأبكي لأليم العذاب وشدته أم لطول البلاء ومدته فلأن صيرتني للعقوبات مع أعدائك وجمعت بيني وبين أهل بلائك وفرقت بيني وبين أحبائك وأوليائك، فهبني يا سيدي ومولاي وربي صبرت على عذابك فكيف أصبر على فراقك وهبني صبرت على حر نارك فكيف أصبر عن النظر إلى كرامتك أم كيف أسكن في النار ورجائي عفوك، فبعزتك يا سيدي ومولاي أقسم صادقاً لئن تركتني ناطقا لأضجن إليك بين أهلها ضجيج الآملين ولأصرخن إليك صراخ المستصرخين ولأبكين عليك بكاء الفاقدين ولأنادينك أين كنت يا ولي المؤمنين يا غاية آمال العارفين يا غياث المستغيثين يا حبيب قلوب الصادقين ويا إله العالمين أفتراك سبحانك يا إلهي وبحمدك تسمع فيها صوت عبد مسلم سجن فيها بمخالفته وذاق طعم عذابها بمعصيته وحبس بين أطباقها بجرمه وجريرته وهو يضج إليك ضجيج مؤمل لرحمتك ويناديك بلسان أهل توحيدك ويتوسل إليك بربوبيتك يا مولاي فكيف يبقى في العذاب وهو يرجو ما سلف من حلمك أم كيف تؤلمه النار وهو يأمل فضلك في عتقه منها أم كيف يحرقه لهيبها وأنت تسمع صوته وترى مكانه أم كيف يشتمل عليه زفيرها وأنت تعلم ضعفه أم كيف يتقلقل بين أطباقها وأنت تعلم صدقه أم كيف تزجره زبانيتها وهو يناديك يا ربه أم كيف يرجو فضلك في عتقه منها فتتركه فيها هيهات ما ذلك الظن بك ولا المعروف من فضلك ولا مشبه لما عاملت به الموحدين من برك واحسانك فباليقين أقطع لولا ما حكمت به من تعذيب جاحديك وقضيت به من إخلاد معانديك لجعلت النار كلها برداً وسلاما وما كان لأحد فيها مقراً ولا مقاما لكنك تقدست أسماؤك أقسمت أن تملأها من الكافرين من الجنة والناس أجمعين وان تخلد فيها المعاندين وأنت جل ثناؤك قلت مبتدئا وتطولت بالإنعام متكرما أفمن كان مؤمناً كمن كان فاسقاً لا يستوون، إلهي وسيدي فسألك بالقدرة التي قدرتها وبالقضية التي حتمتها حكمتها وغلبت من عليه أجريتها أن تهب لي في هذه الليلة وفي هذه الساعة كل جرم أجرمته وكل ذنب أذنبته وكل قبيح أسررته وكل جهل عملته كتمته أو أعلنته أخفيته أو أظهرته وكل سيئة أمرت بإثباتها الكرام الكاتبين الذين وكلتهم بحفظ ما يكون مني وجعلتهم شهوداً عليّ مع جوارحي وكنت أنت الرقيب عليّ من ورائهم والشاهد لما خفي عنهم وبرحمتك أخفيته وبفضلك سترته وأن توفر حظي من كل خير أنزلته أو إحسان فضلته أو بر نشرته أو رزق بسطته أو خطأ تستره يا رب يا رب يا رب يا إلهي وسيدي ومولاي ومالك رقي يا من بيده ناصيتي يا عليماً بضري ومسكنتي يا خبيراً بفقري وفاقتي يا رب يا رب يا رب أسألك بحقك وقدسك وأعظم صفاتك وأسمائك أن تجعل أوقاتي من الليل والنهار بذكرك معمورة وبخدمتك موصولة وأعمالي عندك مقبولة حتى تكون أعمالي وأورادي كلها ورداً واحداً وحالي في خدمتك سرمداً يا سيدي يا من عليه معولي يا من إليه شكوت أحوالي يا رب يا رب يا رب قو على خدمتك جوارحي واشدد على العزيمة جوانحي وهب لي الجد في خشيتك والدوام في الإتصال بخدمتك حتى أسرح إليك في ميادين السابقين وأسرع إليك في البارزين وأشتاق إلى قربك في المشتاقين وأدنو منك دنو المخلصين وأخافك مخافة الموقنين وأجتمع في جوارك مع المؤمنين، اللهم ومن أرادني بسوء فأرده ومن كادني فكده واجعلني من أحسن عبيدك نصيباً عندك وأقربهم منزلةً منك وأخصهم زلفةً لديك فإنه لا ينال ذلك إلا بفضلك وجد لي بجودك واعطف عليّ بمجدك واحفظني برحمتك واجعل لساني بذكرك لهجا وقلبي بحبك متيما ومنّ عليّ بحسن إجابتك وأقلني عثرتي واغفر زلتي فإنك قضيت على عبادك بعبادتك وأمرتهم بدعائك وضمنت لهم الإجابة فإليك يا رب نصبت وجهي وإليك يا رب مددت يدي فبعزتك استجب لي دعائي وبلغني مناي ولا تقطع من فضلك رجائي واكفني شر الجن والإنس من أعدائي يا سريع الرضا اغفر لمن لا يملك إلا الدعاء فإنك فعال لما تشاء يا من اسمه دواء وذكره شفاء وطاعته غنى ارحم من رأس ماله الرجاء وسلاحه البكاء يا سابغ النعم يا دافع النقم يا نور المستوحشين في الظلم يا عالماً لا يعلم صل على محمد وآل محمد وافعل بي ما أنت أهله وصلى الله على رسوله والأئمة الميامين من آله وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

في انتظار اجابتكم .... ان شاءالله
*
*الجواب: 
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا من أدعية الرافضة ، ولا يجوز تناقله لما فيه من التكلّف ، وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التكلّف ، وقال له ربّه : (قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ) .
وروى البخاري عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال : كنا عند عمر ، فقال : نُهينا عن التكلف .
ومن التكلّف في هذا الدعاء الطول الْمُفرِط .
وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحب جوامع الدعاء ويَدع ما سوى ذلك .

ومن أين لهم أن هذا دعاء الخضر ؟!

الخضر كان في زمان موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولم يُكتَب له الخلود لقوله تعالى : (وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لِبَشَرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الْخُلْدَ أَفَإِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الْخَالِدُونَ)
وأين الإسناد الصحيح إلى عليّ رضي الله عنه فضلا عن الإسناد إلى الخضر ؟!

والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء الحرف فيه بحسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها ؟؟؟؟!!!!* 
*لا تضيع الفرصة واجعله وردك اليومي
*
*الموضوع:*
*ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم (2/127) ، وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم (2/128)، ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار (2/201)، ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وثبت اقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين (2/250)، ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطانا (2/286)، ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا (2/286) ، ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين (2/286).

ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة انك انت الوهاب (3/8)، ربنا انك جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه ان الله لا يخلف الميعاد (3/9)، ربنا اننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار (3/16)، اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شيء قدير (3/27) ، تولج الليل في النهار وتولج النهار في الليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب (3/27)، رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة انك سميع الدعاء (3/38)، ربنا امنا بما انزلت واتبعنا الرسول فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين (3/53)، ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا واسرافنا في امرنا وثبت اقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين (3/147)، ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار (3/191)، ربنا انك من تدخل النار فقد اخزيته وما للظالمين من انصار (3/192)، ربنا اننا سمعنا مناديا ينادي للايمان ان امنوا بربكم فامنا (3/193)، ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الابرار (3/193) ، ربنا واتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة انك لا تخلف الميعاد (3/194).
ربنا اخرجنا من هذه القرية الظالم اهلها واجعل لنا من لدنك وليا واجعل لنا من لدنك نصيرا (4/75)، ربنا ظلمنا انفسنا وان لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين (7/23)، ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق وانت خير الفاتحين (7/89)، ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وتوفنا مسلمين (7/126)، انت ولينا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وانت خير الغافرين (7/155)، ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للقوم الظالمين ونجنا برحمتك من القوم الكافرين (10/86)، رب اني اعوذ بك ان اسالك ما ليس لي به علم والا تغفر لي وترحمني اكن من الخاسرين (11/47)، انت وليي في الدنيا والاخرة توفني مسلما والحقني بالصالحين (12/101)، ربنا انك تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وما يخفى على الله من شيء في الارض ولا في السماء (14/38)، رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء (14/40)، ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب (14/41)، رب ادخلني مدخل صدق واخرجني مخرج صدق واجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا (17/80)، ربنا اتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من امرنا رشدا (18/10)، رب انى وهن العظم منى واشتعل الراس شيبا ولم اكن بدعائك رب شقيا (19/4) ، رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي (20/25)، رب زدني علما (20/114)، لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين (21/87)، رب لا تذرنى فردا وانت خير الوارثين (21/89)، أني مسني الضر وانت ارحم الراحمين (21/83)، رب انزلنى منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين (23/29)، رب اعوذ بك من همزات الشياطين واعوذ بك رب ان يحضرون (23/98)، ربنا امنا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وانت خير الراحمين (33/109)، ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما (25/65)، ربنا هب لنا من ازواجنا وذرياتنا قرة اعين واجعلنا للمتقين اماما (25/74)، رب هب لى حكما والحقنى بالصالحين واجعل لى لسان صدق فى الاخرين واجعلنى من ورثة جنة النعيم (26/89)، ولا تخزنى يوم يبعثون يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم (26/89)، رب نجني واهلي مما يعملون (26/169)، رب اوزعنى ان اشكر نعمتك التى انعمت على وعلى والدى وان اعمل صالحا ترضاه وادخلنى برحمتك فى عبادك الصالحين (27/19)، رب انى ظلمت نفسى فاغفرلى (28/16)، رب انصرنى على القوم المفسدين (29/30)، ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك وقهم عذاب الجحيم (40/9)، ربنا وادخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من ابائهم وازواجهم وذرياتهم انك انت العزيز الحكيم وقهم السيئات ومن تق السيئات يومئذ فقد رحمته وذلك هو الفوز العظيم (40/9)، ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب انا مؤمنون (44/12)، رب اوزعني ان اشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي وعلى والدي وان اعمل صالحا ترضاه واصلح لي فى ذريتي اني تبت اليك وانى من المسلمين (46/15)، ربنا اغفر لنا ولاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين امنوا ربنا انك رءوف رحيم (59/10)، ربنا عليك توكلنا واليك انبنا واليك المصير (60/4)، ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للذين كفروا واغفر لنا ربنا انك انت العزيز الحكيم (60/5)، ربنا اتمم لنا نورنا واغفر لنا انك على كل شيء قدير (66/8)، رب ابن لي عندك بيتا فى الجنة (66/11)، ونجني من القوم الظالمين (66/11)، رب لا تذر على الارض من الكافرين ديارا انك ان تذرهم يضلوا عبادك ولا يلدوا الا فاجرا كفارا (71/27)، رب اغفرلى ولوالدي ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا تزد الظالمين الا تبارا (71/28).

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنه عرشه ومداد كلماته، اللهم ارحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات، لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين. اللهم اجعل أفضل عمري آخره وأفضل أعمالي خواتيمها وأفضل أيامي يوم ألقاك فيه.

اللهم اغفر لمرسلها وقارئها وتب علينا جميعاً إنك أنت التواب الرحيم وأحسن ختامنا اللهم آمين....*

*الجواب: 
**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم على هذه الدعوات المباركة
وجعلنا وإياكم من مجابي الدعاء

وهناك تنبيه بسيط وهو أن الورد اليومي محدود بما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ورد يومي
فلا يجعل من الأوراد إلا ما نص عليه الدليل ، فيمكن الإكثار من الدعاء حسب ما يريد المسلم لكن لا تثبت له الأوقات كما ذكرت إلا بثبوت دليل يدل عليه .

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم**الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء لطلب العلم وقوة الحفظ
* *السؤال:*
 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام الأتمان الأكملان على سيدنا محمدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين اللهم لك الحمد يا من علم الأنبياء والمرسلين اللهم لك الحمد يا من علم الملائكة المقربين اللهم لك الحمد يا من علم العلماء العاملين اللهم لك الحمد يا من علم الأولياء والصالحين اللهم يا مؤنس كل وحيد ويا صاحب كل فريد ويا قريباً غير بعيد ويا شاهداً غير غائب ويا غالباً غير مغلوب صلِ علي سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الأمي وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً اللهم يا من قلت وقولك الحق(وعلمناه من لدنا علماً) ارزقني من لدنك علماً يقربني إليك اللهم يا من قلت وقولك الحق(واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله) اجعلني من عبادك المتقين وعلمني ما ينفعني وانفعني بما علمتني وزدني علماً وعملاً وفقهاً وإخلاصاً في الدين اللهم إني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماضٍ فيَّ حكمك عدلٌ فيَّ قضاؤك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحد من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تفتح عليَّ فتوح العارفين بحكمتك وأن تنشر عليَّ من خزائن رحمتك وذكرني من العلم ما نسيت يا فتاح يا عليم يا خبير يا حكيم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم عدد كل حرف كُتِبَ ويُكتَبُ إلى أبد الآبدين ودهر الداهرين يا أرحم الراحمين يا رب العالمين اللهم نور بالكتاب بصري واشرح به صد ري وأسرع به فهمي وقوي به عزمي بحولك وقوتك فإنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا بك بحق وبحرمة ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الم نشرح لك صدرك ) وبحق وبحرمة ( ربِّ اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي ) اللهم أخرجني من ظلمات الوهم وأكرمني بنور الفهم وافتح عليَّ بمعرفة العلم وحسن أخلاقي بالحلم وحبب إلى قلبي وعقلي ونفسي وكل جوارحي القراءة والدراسة والتعلم والمطالعة اللهم ألهمني علماً أعرف به أوامرك وأجتنب به نواهيك وارزقني بلاغة فهم النبيين وفصاحة حفظ المرسلين وسرعة إلهام الملائكة المقربين وعلمني أسرار حكمتك يا حي يا قيوم يا ربَّ موسى وهارون ونوح وإبراهيم وعيسى ومحمدِ صلى الله عليه وسلم الله أكرمني بجودة الحفظ وسرعة الفهم وثبات العقل والذهن والذاكرة بحق ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الرحمن علم القرآن خلق الإنسان علمه البيان الشمس والقمر بحسبان) وبحق(إن علينا جمعه وقرءانه فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه ثم إن علينا بيانه) وبحق (اقرأ وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ) وبحق ( سنقرئك فلا تنسى إلا ما شاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى) وبحق(ففهمناها سليمان وكلاً آتينا حكماً وعلماً) اللهم إني أستودعك ما علمتني فاحفظه لي في عقلي وذهني وقلبي بحق ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون)فاردده إلي عند حاجتي إليه ولا تنسيني إياه يا عليم يا حفيظ فالله خيرٌ حافظاً وهو أرحم الراحمين اللهم إنك تعلم سري وعلانيتي فاقبل معذرتي وتعلم حاجتي فاعطني سؤلي وتعلم ما في نفسي فاغفر لي ذنبي يا من يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور استغفرك وأتوب إليك وألجأ إليك وأتوكل عليك حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد طب القلوب ودواءها وعافية الأبدان وشفاءها ونور الأبصار وضياءها وقوت العقول وغذاءها وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم والحمد لله رب العالمين 
ملاحظة:هذا الدعاء من المجربات العظيمة لتنشيط الذاكرة وقوة الحفظ يقرأ هذا الدعاء مرة صباحاً ومرة مساءً أو قبل البدء بالدراسة أو قبل الامتحان* 

*ما صحة هذا الدعاء وهل يجوز نقله ونشره ؟

وجزاكم الله كل خير مقدماً*

 *الجواب: 
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

كان من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدعاء عدم التَّكلّف .
قالَتْ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها: كَانَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يَسْتَحِبّ الْجَوَامِعَ مِنَ الدّعَاءِ ، وَيَدَعُ مَا سِوَى ذَلِك . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والحاكم وصححه . 

وهذا الدعاء واضح فيه التَّكلّف ، ومن ذلك سؤال ما لا يُمكن ! كقول الداعي : (وارزقني بلاغة فهم النبيين وفصاحة حفظ المرسلين وسرعة إلهام الملائكة المقربين) !

وقد تضمّن هذا الدعاء بعض الأذكار ، كقول الداعي : (سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم)
ولم يكن من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول شيئا من هذه الأذكار في الدعاء . 

وفيه سؤال الله بحق وحُرمة الآيات ، ولم يكن هذا من دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وفيه قول الداعي : (وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد طب القلوب ودواءها وعافية الأبدان وشفاءها ...)
وقد سُئل شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن هذا القول في الدعاء ، فكان مما قاله رحمه الله :
إن كان يدعو بذلك في نفس الصلاة فإن صلاته تكون باطلة فيما يظهر لي ؛ لأن هذا دعاء يَقْرب أن يكون شِرْكا ، فالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس طب القلوب ودواءها على وجه حسي بمعنى إذا مرض القلب مرضا حسيا جسمانيا ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس طبيبه إذ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد مات الآن ولا يمكن أن ينتفع به أحد من الناحية الجسمية أما إذا أراد أن الإيمان به طب القلوب ودواء القلوب هذا حق لاشك أن الإيمان بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يشفي القلوب من أمراضها الأمراض الدينية وأنه دواء لها كذلك يقال في عافية الأبدان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس عافية الأبدان بل هو عليه الصلاة والسلام يدعو للمرضى أن يشفيهم الله عز وجل وليس هو الذي يعافيهم بل الذي يعافيهم هو الله عز وجل وهو نفسه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه يدعو بالعافية يقول اللهم عافني فكيف يكون هو العافية هذا أيضا دعاء باطل لا يصح ، وكذلك نور الأبصار وضيائها هذا خطأ ، فَنُور الأبصار صفة من صفات الجسم الذي خلقه الله عز وجل ، فَنُور الأبصار مِن خَلق الله سبحانه و تعالى وليس هو الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وليس هو الذي خَلق نَور الأبصار . فنصيحتي لهذا الإمام ولغيره ممن يدعو بهذا الدعاء أن يتوب إلى الله سبحانه و تعالى وأن يعلم أن أفضل الأدعية ما جاء في القرءان والسنة ؛ لأنه جاء من لدن حكيم خبير . فيا ليت هؤلاء يجمعون أدعية القرءان التي جاءت في القرءان ، وكذلك الأدعية التي جاءت في السنة ويدعون الله بها لكان خيرا لهم من هذه الأسْجَاع التي قد تكون من الكُفر وهم لا يَدرون عنها . نصيحتي لهذا الداعي بهذا الدعاء وغيره أن يتوب إلى الله تبارك وتعالى . اه . 

فلذلك لا يُدْعَى بهذا الدعاء ، ولا يُنشر ، إذ لا يصِحّ أنه دعاء لِقوّة الحفظ ولا لتنشيط الذاكرة ، وما أعلم أنه أثر عن أحد من السلف نحو ذلك .

وما يدعو به المسلم مما يفتح الله به عليه خير مما يتكلّفه من أدعية لم ترد في السنة . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 

**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*مطلوب موظفون لجهنم 

* *السؤال:
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا الفاضل حفظكم الله ورعاكم

ما رأيكم بارك الله فيكم في هذا الموضوع الذي انتشر في بعض المنتديات ؟؟

مطلوب موظفون لجهنم 
الموظفون الذين يحملون الشهادات العلمية الفاشلة والعلمية الكاذبة
ممن تنطبق عليهم الشروط الآتية
1-أن يكون المتقدم تاركا للصلاة
2- أن يكون شاربا للخمر.
3- أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الكذب أو ما يعادله
4- أن يكون لديه خبرة في الكذب لا تقل عن 5 سنوات أو عشرين كذبة في اليوم واحد .

5- أن يكون لديه خبرة في النفاق
6- أن يكون حاصلا على مؤهل في النميمة .
7- أن تكون شخصيته قويه ولا يخاف الحساب يوم القيامة.
8- أن يكون طموحا ويستحل لنفسه مال ودم وعرض الغير .
9- أن يكون لديه الخبرة الكافية والتفنن في الاساءه وإيذاء الناس وعدم حرمة الجار .
10- ليس لديه دوافع في عمل الخير والمساعدة الناس .
11- أن لا يستطيع تحمل الأمانة بأنواعها

تقدم الطلبات إلي اللعين إبليس ابن الشيطان مصطحبا معه الشهادات المطلوبة أو ما يثبت ذلك .
وأخر موعد لتقديم الطلبات يوم لا ينفع الندم ولا المال والبنون الموافق يوم القيامة .
سوف لا ينظر إلى الطلبات المشفوعة بواسطة
*
*الجواب: 
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ووفَّقَك الله لِكُلّ خَيْر .

لا يجوز نشر مثل هذه النشرات ؛ لأن مِن شأن ذلك تجسيد الأعمال الأخروية . هذا مِن جِهَة .
ومِن جهة ثانية تهوين أمر النار ، وكأن الداخل في النار يُسابِق على وظيفة .
ومن جِهة ثالثة أن يَتِمّ عَرْض أمور الآخرة كأمور طريفة يُذهب ما جاء في نصوص الوعيد مِن رَدْع وزجر تكاد تنخلع له القلوب . 

فليست هذه طريقة الكِتاب ولا هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سُنَّتِه .

والله تعالى أعلم . 

**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم

***

 *مطلوب موظفون لجهنم*  
*السؤال:*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل حفظكم الله ورعاكم

ما حكم نشر هذا الموضوع؟

مطلوب موظفين لجهنم

الموظفين الذين يحملون الشهادات العلمية الفاشلة و العلمية الكاذبة 
ممن تنطبق عليهم الشروط الآتية : 

1- أن يكون المتقدم تاركا للصلاة 

2- أن يكون شاربا للخمر. 

3- أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة الكذب أو ما يعادله 

4- أن يكون لديه خبرة في الكذب لا تقل عن 5 سنوات أو عشرين كذبة في اليوم واحد . 

5- أن يكون لديه خبرة في النفاق 

6- أن يكون حاصلا على مؤهل في النميمة . 

7- أن تكون شخصيته قويه ولا يخاف الحساب يوم القيامة. 

8- أن يكون طموحا ويستحل لنفسه مال ودم وعرض الغير . 

9- أن يكون لديه الخبرة الكافية والتفنن في الاساءه وإيذاء الناس وعدم حرمة الجار . 

10- ليس لديه دوافع في عمل الخير والمساعدة الناس . 

11- أن لا يستطيع تحمل الأمانة بأنواعها . 

تقدم الطلبات إلي اللعين إبليس ابن الشيطان مصطحبا معه الشهادات المطلوبة أو ما يثبت ذلك . وأخر موعد لتقديم الطلبات يوم لا ينفع الندم ولا المال والبنون الموافق يوم القيامة . 

سوف لا ينظر إلى الطلبات المشفوعة بواسطة. 

مع التمنيات بعدم التوفيق في خدمة الشيطان 

أتمنى عدم حصولكم على الشواهد المذكورة حسدا مني 

و رسوبكم في كل خصلة 

و الإبتعاد عن دعاة جهنم* 

*الجواب: 
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الذي يظهر لي أن هذه الصيغة لا تجوز رغم أن ما فيها كله خير
لكن في مثل هذه الطريقة امتهان للنصوص الشرعية التي أنزلها الله تعالى بعباراتها المعجزة
ومن لم يؤثر فيه القرآن ولا السنة فلن يتأثر بمثل هذه الأساليب

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم
*
*الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث قدسي يتكرر في المنتديات ولم أقف له على أصل
*
 *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم يا شيخنا الحبيب

هذا الحديث القدسي يتكرر كثيراً في المنتديات, ولم أقف له على أصل
فهلا أفدتمونا
ونصه :
يا عبادي إن كنتم تعتقدون أنى لا أراكم فذاك نقص في إيمانكم وان كنتم تعتقدون أنى أراكم 
فلم جعلتموني أهون الناظرين إليكم؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً

*
*الجواب: 
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

ليس له أصل ، وأسلوبه عليه ركيك .
فكيف يكون من يعتقد أن الله لا يراه ؛ ناقص الإيمان ؟!

والله تعالى أعلم .  

**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم**

*  **


 *حديث " يا عبادي إن كنتم تعتقدون أني لا أراكم ..." *  
*السؤال:*

*ما صحة هذا الحديث: "يقول الله عز وجل في حديث قدسي شريف: يا عبادي إن كنتم تعتقدون أني لا أراكم فذاك نقص في إيمانكم وإن كنتم تعتقدون أني أراكم فلم جعلتموني أهون الناظرين إليكم ؟* 

*الجواب: 
*
*لا أصل له مرفوعاً إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما يؤثر عن بعض العلماء على وجه حكاية لسان الحال والله أعلم.
*
*الشيخ حامد بن عبد الله العلي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء للوالدين فلا تبخل عليهما* 

*السؤال:**ماحكم دعاء الوالدين الذي انتشر على الانترنت وهو :**

قال تعالى وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً ...
اللهم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي
إذا دعيت به أجبت ,أن تبسط على والداتي ووالدي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك
اللهم ألبسهماالعافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة
حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب , اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْهما
إياها . برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم لا تجعل لهماذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته , ولا حاجة
من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهمافيها صلاح إلا قضيتها , اللهم ولا
تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحدغيرك
اللهم و أقر أعينهمابما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهمابذكرك معمورة
اللهم أسعدهمابتقواك
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك
اللهم ارزقهما
عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا
اللهم ارزقهما الجنةوما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل, وباعد بينهما
وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليهامن قول أوعمل
اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك , الشاكرين لك ,الطائعين لك المنيبين لك
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وإنقطاع عمرهما
اللهم واغفر لهماجميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما , واعصمهما فيما بقي من
عمرهما , و ارزقهما عملا زكيا ترضى به عنهما
اللهم تقبل توبتهما , وأجب دعوتهما
اللهم واختم بالحسنات اعمالهما.....
اللهم آمين...
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى , اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما
اللهم ورضهم علينا , اللهم ولا تتوافهما إلا وهماراضيان عنا تمام الرضى
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما
اللهم آمين
اللهم آمين
اللهم آمين
*

*الجواب:* *دعاء لا يثبت مؤلف بعض عباراته ركيكة**

يعني واحد جاء اخترعه وكتبه لذلك كيف يجعله مثله مثل الأذكار الثابتة فيقال أدعية الصباح والمساء وأدعية الوالدين !!

وخلاص كل واحد يقول دعاء أي شيء - دعاء دخول المحل - دعاء أكل الفول - دعاء الاختبارات - ... 

فهذا التأليف خطير لأنك تنزل هذه الأدعية منزلة الأدعية الشرعية وتنشره بين الناس وتقول قولوا هذا دعاء تبع الوالدين
وفي دعاء تبع العم وتبع الجد وتبع الأخ 

الواحد ممكن يقول دعاء من نفسه دعاء طيب مباح ما في مانع
لكن أن يعممه على الناس هنا المشكلة 
تعميمه على الناس بحيث يصير مثل الأدعية الشرعية

الأدعية الشرعية وحي ولكن هذا من بنات الأفكار وشتان بين هذا وهذا**الشيخ* *م**حمد المنجد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة كتابة ما شاء الله هل هي ماشالله أو ماشاء الله أو كلاهما صحيح 
*
*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انتشر بالمنتديات موضوع تخطيء كتابة ان شاء الله بالشكل انشاء ولاقى استجابة كبيرة وتصحيح من أغلب المستخدمين جزا الله من نشره خير الجزاء .. الا ان لي استفسار بسيط ياطويل العمر بغيت اسأل عن صحة كتابة ماشاء الله هل هي ماشالله او ماشاء الله او كلاهما صحيح ..

جزاك الله خير*

*الجواب:* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

صِحّة كتابتها : ما شاء الله . 

أما الطريقة الثانية : ما شالله . فهذه خطأ . 

وكذلك كِتابة لفظ الجلالة ، بعضهم يكتبه هكذا ( اللة ) وهو خطأ ، فهو بالهاء ( الله )

وكذلك كِتابة ( جزا الله من فعل كذا) صوابها : جزى الله من فعل كذا . أي : تُكتب بالألف المقصورة . 

والله تعالى أعلم .
*
*ا**لشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما قولكم بخصوص فيديو طفلة تولد بهيئة ثعبان  
*
*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا
من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له , وأشهد إن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له واشهد إن محمد عبده ورسوله , صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه ومن سار على نهجه إلى يوم الدين .
أما بعد ..

شيخنا الفاضل عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظك الله ورعاك ونسأله سبحانه وتعالى أن يتقبل كل ماتقدمه الى كافة الناس بردودك الكريمه وتعقيبك على ماتراه خير لهذي الأمه أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

شيخنا الكريم قد أنتشر في هذي الايام فيديو لطفلة وهي بهيئة ثعبان ويقولون انها من السعودية والبعض يقول انها ولدت في مسشتفى الأمل للولادة ولكن لست متأكد من وفاة البنت يقولون توفيت بعد ثلاثة ايام والله أعلم 

شيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم الفاضل ماهو تعقيبكم الكريم بخصوص هذي الحالات ؟

وأريد أن اناقشك شيخنا الفاضل على خلق الانسان . هل الله سبحانه وتعالى يخلق الانسان في صورة بشعه تكون له نقمه في عيشة او تعاسه بين الناس ؟؟ 

قال سبحانه وتعالى :: {وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِنْ سُلالَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ * ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَكِينٍ * ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ} [المؤمنون: 12-14].

وقال سبحانه وتعالى :: {الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ * فِي أَيِّ صُورَةٍ مَا شَاءَ رَكَّبَكَ} [الانفطار: 7-8].

وجزاكم الله خير* 

*الجواب:* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
ووفَّقَك الله لِكُلّ خَيْر .

أولاً : يحتاج الأمر إلى تحقّق وتأكّد مِن وُجود مثل هذه الحالة ؛ لأننا في زمان كثُر فيه الْخِداع ، وبإمكان الشخص المحتَرِف التلاعب بالصُّوَر كيفما شاء !

ثانيا : إذا ثَبَت وُجود هذه الحالة ، فإن العلماء يَنُصّون على أنه إذا كان الفعل مما لا يستحيل وُقوعه عادة أنه جائز الوقوع ، ويقولون : القُدرة الإلهية صالحة لذلك فَيُمكَن الوقوع . 

ثالثا : وُقوع حالة أو حالات معدودة لا يَخرِق ما تقرر في الآيات التي أوردتها مِن أن الله خَلَق الإنسان في أحسن تقويم ، وفي أحسن صُورة ؛ لأن الْحُكم للغالب ، وغالب الْخَلْق في أحسن تقويم .

رابعا : ذَكَر العلماء قديما وُقوع حالات خارجة عن القاعدة العامة مِن خَلْق الإنسان في أحسن صُورة .
وقد يكون ذلك مِن باب الابتلاء . 
وقد يكون مِن باب العقوبات ، كأن يَكون الشخص استهزأ بِقدرة الله ، فأراه الله عجائب قدرته .
وقد يكون من بعض ما يَخرج عن القاعدة العامة عُقوبة أيضا لأبوي الطفل أو لأحدهما ، إذا ما وقعا – أو وَقَع أحدهما – فيما حرّم الله ، مِن الزنا والفجور وتعاطي ما لا يَحِلّ تعاطيه . 
وقد يَكون ما يخرج عن العادة بأسباب بعض الأدوية والعلاجات التي تتناولها المرأة أثناء فترة الْحَمل أو قبلها ، ونحو ذلك .

ومما ذَكَره العلماء في باب العقوبات ما ذَكَره ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية حكاية عن ابن خلكان - فيما نَقَل مِن خَطّ الشيخ قطب الدين اليونيني - قال : بلغنا أن رجلا يدعى أبا سلامة مِن ناحية بُصرى كان فيه مُجُون واستهتار ، فَذُكِر عنده السواك وما فيه مِن الفَضيلة ، فقال : والله لا أستاك إلا في الْمَخْرَج - يعني دُبُرَه - فأخذ سِواكًا فَوَضَعه في مَخْرَجِه ، ثم أخْرَجه ، فمكث بعده تسعة أشهر وهو يشكو من ألم البطن والمخْرَج ، فَوَضَع ولداً على صِفة الجرذان له أربعة قوائم ، ورأسه كرأس السمكة ، وله أربعة أنياب بارزة ، وذنب طويل مثل شبر وأربع أصابع ، وله دُبُر كَدُبُر الأرنب ، ولَمَّا وَضَعَه صاح ذلك الحيوان ثلاث صيحات ، فقامت ابنة ذلك الرجل فَرَضَخَتْ رأسه فمات ، وعاش ذلك الرجل بعد وضعه له يومين ، ومات في الثالث ، وكان يقول : هذا الحيوان قتلني وقطّع أمعائي . وقد شاهَد ذلك جماعة من أهل تلك الناحية ، وخطباء ذلك المكان ، ومنهم من رأى ذلك الحيوان حياً ، ومنهم من رآه بعد موته . اه . 

وأذكر أنني قرأت قبل سنوات خبرا صحفيا مَفاده أن بهيمة وضَعَتْ مولودا رأسه رأس بهيمة وجسمه جِسم إنسان ، ثم مات بعد ذلك . 

أخيرا :
عادة أن مَن يُولد على مثل تلك الحالة لا يعيش سوى أياما . 
ولله في خلقه شؤون .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*ا**لشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

سؤال عن حديث صفة ملك الموت 

السؤال:

السلام عليكم
كيف حال الشيخ عسى الله يحفظك
وان يطيل عمرك على طاعته آمين يارب العاليمن
ماصحة هذا الحديث
روي عن عكرمه انه قال :رايت في بعض صحف شيث ان ادم عليه السلام قال: يارب ارني ملك الموت حتى انظر اليه فاوحى الله اليه ان له صفات لا تقدر على النظر اليها وسانزله عليك في الصوره التي ياتي فيها الانبياء والمصطفين فانزل الله عليه جبريل وميكائيل واته ملك الموت في صوره كبش املح قد نشر من اجنحته اربعه الاف جناح منها جناح السماوات والارض وجناح جاوز الارضين وجناحجاوز اقصى المشرق وجناح جاوز اقصى المغرب واذا بين يديه الارض بما اشتملت عليه من الجبال والسهول والغياض والجن والانس والدواب وما احاط بها من البحار وما علاها من الاجواء في ثغرة نحره كالخردله في فلاة من الارض واذا له عيون لا يفتحها الا في مواضع فتحها واجنحه لا ينشرها الا في مواضع نشرها واجنحة للبشرى ينشرها للمصطفين واجنحه للكفار فيها سفافيد وكلا ليب ومقاريض فصعق ادم صعقه لبث فيها الى مثل تلك الساعه من اليوم السابع ثم افاق وكان في عروقه الزعفران . ذكر هذا الخبر ابن ظفر الواعظ المكنى ابو هاشم محمد بن محمد في كتاب "النصايح"
وروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ان ابراهيم خليل الرحمن سال ملك الموت كيف يقبض iرواح المؤمنين فقال له اصرف وجهك عني فصرف‘ ثم نظر اليه فراه في صورة شاب حسن الصورة حسن الثياب طيب الرائحه حسن البشر فقال له والله لو لم يلق المؤمن من السرور سوى وجهك كفاه .
ثم قال ارني كيف تقبض روح الكافر فقال له لا تطيق ذلك قال بل ارني قال اصرف وجهك عني فصرف وجهه عنه ثم نظر اليه فاذا صورة انسان اسود رجلاه في الارض وراسه في السماء كأقبح ما انت راءٍ من الصور تحت كل شعرة من جسده لهيب نار فقال له والله لو لم يلق الكافر سوى نظرة ال شخصك كفاه .
( كتاب التذكره في احوال الموتى وامور الاخره)

الجواب: *

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
ومتّع الله بك .

ما جاء عن عكرمة لا يَصِحّ ؛ لأنه يرويه عن بعض صُحُف شيث !
وهذا يحتاج إلى إثبات صِحّ’ تلك الصُّحُف أولاً .
وثانيا يحتاج إلى إثبات ما ورد في صِفة ملك الموت . 
وقد جاء وصْف بعض الملائكة بأوصاف لا تبلغ مثل هذه الوصف . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : أُذِنَ لِي أَنْ أُحَدِّثَ عَنْ مَلَكٍ مِنْ مَلائِكَةِ اللَّهِ مِنْ حَمَلَةِ الْعَرْشِ إِنَّ مَا بَيْنَ شَحْمَةِ أُذُنِهِ إِلَى عَاتِقِهِ مَسِيرَةُ سَبْعِ مِائَةِ عَامٍ . رواه أبو داود . 
وفي وصف جبريل قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : رأيت جبريل على السدرة المنتهى وله ستمائة جناح .
قال حسين – أحد رواته – : سألت عاصما عن الأجنحة فأبى أن يخبرني . قال : فأخبرني بعض أصحابه أن الجناح ما بين المشرق والمغرب . 

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : رأيت جبريل عند سدرة المنتهى عليه ستمائة جناح ينثر من ريشه التهاويل والدر والياقوت

وأما كون الأرض بما اشتملت عليه من الجبال والسهول والغياض والجن والإنس والدواب وما أحاط بها من البحار وما عَلاها من الأجواء في ثغرة نَحْره كالخردلة في فلاة من الأرض . 
فهذا فيه مُبالَغة ؛ إذ أنّ الكرسي مِن أعظم المخلوقات ، وقد قال الله تبارك وتعالى عن كُرسيِّه : (وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ) .
رَوى عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في كِتاب " السُّنَّة " وابن بَطَة عن ابن عباس في تفسير آية الكرسي قوله : (وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ) . قال : مَوْضِع القَدَمَيْن ، ولا يُقْدَر قَدْر عَرْشِه . 
وهذا الأثَر صَحَّحه غير واحد مِن أهل العْلِم . 

والعَرْش أفضل وأعْظَم مِن الكُرسيّ . 

وروى ابن بطَّة مِن حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال : دَخَلْتُ المسجد الحرام ، فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده فَجَلَسْتُ إليه ، فقلت : يا رسول الله أيّ آيَة نَزَلَتْ عليك أفْضَل ؟ قال : آيَة الكُرْسي ؛ مَا السَّمَاوات السَّبْع في الكُرْسي إلاَّ كَحَلْقَة في أرْض فَلاة ، وفَضْل العَرْش على الكُرْسِيّ كَفَضْل تِلك الفَلاة على تِلك الْحَلْقَة .
وصَحَّحه الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة .

وقال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه : بَيْن السَّمَاء السابعة وبَيْن الكرسي خمسمائة عام ، ومن الكُرْسِي إلى الماء خمسمائة عام ، والعرش على الماء ، والله فَوق العَرْش وهو يَعْلَم مَا أنتم عليه .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما صحة هذي القصه صحابي لم يرا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
*
*السؤال:
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير عندي موضوع قد قرأته في بعض من المنتديات وهي قصة صحابي ولكن اريد التأكد من صحتها لاني لم اسمع بها من قبل ::

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمحولي ترى هذي اول مشاركه لي و ان شاء الله تعجبكم 
عندي قصه اليوم عن الصحابي الجليل ( انس القرني )
هذا الصحابي كان بار بأمه وايد وايد لي درجة انه كان يوديها تقضي حاجتها بنفسه ..
في يوم من الايام سمع هذا الصحابي عن الاسلام و عن الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم فحب الاسلام وحب الرسول وايد وايد لي درجت انه كان يسأل عنه كل قافله اتكون يايه من المدينه ..
كان يسأل كل قافله عن الرسول وعن شكله وعن صفاته وعن طريقة كلامه ولما وصل هذا الخبر حق الرسول ..
نسيت اقول لكم 
انا هذا الصحابي كان مريض بالبرص وكان هذا المرض منتشر فى كل جسمه 
ومثل ما قلت لكم ان هذا الصحابي كان بار بأمه واللي بار بأمه الله سبحانه وتعالى مايردله اي دعوه وكل دعوه له مستجابه ..
في يوم دعى هذا الصحابه وقال ياربي انا طلب منك انك تشفيني الا بقعه في ايدي ما ابي يروح البرص منها على شان كل ما شفتها اتذكر نعمتك علي وانك شفيتني فأحمدك واشكر فضلك واستجاب القادر سبحانه حق هذا الصحابي وفعلا تشافى من هذا المرض الا بقعه في ايده ضلت مصابه وكل ما شافها يحمد ربه ويشكره على نعمته ..
ومثل ما قلت لكم من قبل انا هذا الصحابي كان يسأل عن الرسول عند كل قافله راجعه من المدينه.. فسمع عنه الرسول..
وهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قام يسأل عن انس هذا اللي في بلاد اليمن وعن شكله وعن صفاته وعرف انه دعوته مستجابه فصار بينهم تواصل روحي لي درجة ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما انصاب في احدى الغزوات وانخلع كتفه في نفس الوقت انخلع كتف انس وفي غزوه اخرى لما انصاب وانكسرت رباعياته انكسرت رباعيات انس في نفس الوقت ..
ولما حظر النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم الموت جمع اقرب اصحابه وهم ابو بكر الصديق وعمر ابن الخطاب وعثمان بن عفان وعلي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عليهم اجمعين وهم من المبشرين بالجنه وقال لهم ان هناك رجل باليمن يقال له انس القرني وله علامه في كفه وهي بقايا برص فسألوه الدعاء لأن دعوته مستجابه ..
ومات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخذ الصحابه يسألون كل قافله يايه من اليمن عن رجل يقال له انس القرني ويقولون انه موموجود معاهم ..
في يوم بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قرر انس انه يجمع ما تم له من مال وحلال وغنم ويروح حق المدينه وخصوصا بعد وفاة امه لأنه يبي يكون يم قبر الرسول للأنه ما كان يمه في حياته لأنه ما يقدر يخلي امه بروحها ..
بعد ما سمعوا الصحابه عن وصول قافله من اليمن راحوا يركظون لها ويسألونها معاكم واحد اسمه انس القرني فردوا عليهم وقالوا لهم اي موجود وفسألوهم الصحابه وينه فردوا عليهم هذا الي في الاخر الهزيل فراحوا يركظن عنده وسألوه انت انس القرني ؟
فقالهم نعم انا انس القرني ..
فقالوله راونا ايدك ؟؟
وراواهم ايده ولقوا فيها العلامه الي قالهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها ..
اهني افرحوا الصحابه وقالوا حق انس نبيك تدعي لنا ان الله يغفر لنا ..
فستغرب انس وقال لهم منو انتوا !! ؟؟
فعرفوا نفسهم انهم ابو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي ..
فستغرب انس وقال لهم من انا حتى ادعي لكم وانتم من المبشرين بالجنه ؟؟ !!
فقالوا له انهم اسمعوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال انه له دعوه لا ترد ابد ..
فقام انس ودعى ( اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ) والناس يوم اعرفت بموضوع انس وانه له دعوا لا ترد صارت تتهافت عليه من كل مكان فخاف انس من الفتنه والرياء فختفى ولا احد يعرف له مكان ولا وين راح ولا وين مات ..
والله يرحمنا ويغفر لنا ..
وطبعا هذا كله من بركة رضى الوالدين
ان شاء الله تعجبكم القصه وسامحوني على ردائت اسلوبي واني كتبت بالعاميه وان شاء الله اوعدكم مره ثانيه ان يكون اسلوبي احسن من كذا في الكتابه ..

ماهي صحة هذي القصه ؟؟ هل هي صحيحه ام لا

وجزاكم الله خير وجعله في موازين حسناتكم ان شاء الله*

*الجواب:* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

أولاً : هذا الذي أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يُعتبر صَحابِيًّا ، وإنما هو تابعي .
فقد قال عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن خير التابعين رجل يقال له أويس . رواه مسلم . 
فلا يُقال في حقه " صحابي " وإنما يُقال كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : تابعي ، بل هو خير التابعين من جهة البرّ .

ثانيا : اسمه : أُويس الْقَرَنِيّ .

ثالثا : ثبتت الأحاديث في فضل أُويس الْقَرَنِيّ ، وقصته مُخرّجة في صحيح مسلم ، وسؤال عمر رضي الله عنه الوفود القادمة مِن اليمن ، ويسأل أمداد أهل اليمن ، حتى وَجَده . ضمن قصة طويلة صحيحة . 

رابعا : القول بأن " الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قام يسأل عن انس هذا اللي في بلاد اليمن وعن شكله وعن صفاته وعرف انه دعوته مستجابه فصار بينهم تواصل روحي لي درجة ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لما انصاب في احدى الغزوات وانخلع كتفه في نفس الوقت انخلع كتف انس وفي غزوه اخرى لما انصاب وانكسرت رباعياته انكسرت رباعيات انس في نفس الوقت "
هذا غير صحيح ، ولا يجوز أن يُقال ولا أن يُنشر ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لَم يُخبَر آنذاك عن حياة أويس القرني ، وغنما أخبر أنه يأتي في زمن التابعين . 
وأويس تابعي ، وهو لم يُولَد في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإلاَّ لاعْتَبَرَه العلماء مِن طبقة الْمُخضْرَمِين .

وكذلك لا يَصِحّ القول بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جَمَع أصحابه عند موته ، واخبرهم بخبر هذا الرجل ، إنما أخبر بذلك قبل موته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقبل الاحتضار . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*ا**لشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة:الموت للانسان اقرب من اللسان للاسنان 
*
*السؤال:*

*بعد احدى الصلات فى المسجد ذكر الامام حديثا عن النبى قال فيه ان النبى (صلى الله عليه وسلم)قال(الموت للانسان اقرب من اللسان للاسنان)
فهل هذا صحيح؟*

*الجواب:* 

*أعانك الله . 

لم أجده في شيء مِن كُتُب السُّنة .
وقد مَرّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بِعبد الله بن عمرو . قال عبد الله : وأنا أطين حائطا لي أنا وأمي ، فقال : ما هذا يا عبد الله ؟ فقلت : يا رسول الله شيء أُصْلحه . فقال : الأمر أسرع من ذاك . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه . 
وفي رواية : ما أرَى الأمْر إلاَّ أعجل مِن ذلك .

وجاء في كلام بعض الصحابة ما يُفيد قُرْب الموت جدا .
روى البخاري من حديث عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : لَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمَدِينَةَ وُعِكَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَبِلالٌ ، فَكَانَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ إِذَا أَخَذَتْهُ الْحُمَّى يَقُولُ :

كُلُّ امْرِئٍ مُصَبَّحٌ فِي أَهْلِهِ = وَالْمَوْتُ أَدْنَى مِنْ شِرَاكِ نَعْلِهِ .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*ا**لشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*انشر هذا ولك الملايين من الحسنات 
*
 *السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طرح أحد الأخوة في منتدى غشام موضوع 

بودي ياشيخ ان تعقب عليه، لإنني بحثت ولم أجد ما أريده، هذا هو الموضوع 

أخوتي في الله وصلتني هذه الرسالة من أخت كريمة اعزها الله ورزقها بزوج صالح وزرية صالحة وجعل ما ارسلت لي في ميزان حسناتها إن شاء الله 

وبعد؛؛

اخواتي الكرام اردت ان انشر رسالة الأخت الفاضلة اولاً طمعا في ثواب نشرها وثانيا لاني احب الخير لكل الاخوة والاخوات الكرام فلا تترددوا في اكمال الرسالة اعزكم الله فإن فيها فائدة عظمة لنا جميعاً
اعزنا الله وإياكم وجعل لنا من امرنا رشدا 

اقرأ 3 مرات والله يستجيب بإذن الله، وأرسل ل 3 من الزملاء، خلال ساعة (يدعو به 3 مليون) شوف خلال ساعة فقط ما مكسب صحيفتك 

"يا ودود يا ودود ، ياذا العرش المجيد ، يا مبدئ يا معيد، يا فعالا لما يريد، أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملئ أركان عرشك، وأسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك و أسألك برحمتك التي و سعت كل شيء، لا إله إلا أنت، يا مغيث أغثني ، ثلاث مرات " 

وكمان نصلي على الحبيب 10 مرات ونرسل ل 10. اللهم صلي علي حبيبك ونبيك ورسولك محمدا صلاة ترضي بها عنا وترفع بها من شأننا وتزيد بها في أيماننا وتعز بها قدرنا وترحمنا بها من عذاب النار وصلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي أهله وصحبيه وسلم عدد خلقك ورضاء نفسك وزنت عرشك ومدد كلماتك وعدد ما وسع علمك 

خلال ساعة بإذن الله تكون 10 مليون صلاة على الحبيب في صحيفتك، إلا إذا وقفت عندك.. فانتبه.. إلا رسول الله 

جزا الله معدها ومرسلها وناشرها خير الجزاء
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

خسرت حاجه ؟؟؟؟
والآن مره ثانيه قول
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه
استغفر الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم واتوب إليه

أبشر أخي الطيب... فإن الله يفرح بتوبة عبده ... اذا دعنا معا نتوب اليه قبل فوات الأوان ...شكرا لك ..أعانك الله ووفقك
*

*الجواب:* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيرا، ووفَّقَك الله لِكُلّ خَيْر .

أولاً : الدعاء لا يُقرَن بالمشيئة ، فلا يُقال : جزاه الله خيرا إن شاء الله . ونحو ذلك .وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا يقولن أحدكم اللهم اغفر لي إن شئت . اللهم ارحمني إن شئت . لِيَعْزم في الدعاء ، فإن الله صانعُ ما شاء ، لا مُكْرِه له . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

وفي رواية لمسلم : إِذَا دَعَا أَحَدُكُمْ فَلاَ يَقُلِ : اللّهُمّ اغْفِرْ لِي إِنْ شِئْتَ ، وَلََكِنْ لِيَعْزِمِ الْمَسْأَلَةَ ، وَلْيُعَظّمِ الرّغْبَةَ ، فَإنّ اللّهَ لاَ يَتَعَاظَمُهُ شَيْءٌ أَعْطَاهُ .

وذلك لأنَّ مَن دَعا وقَرَنَ دعاءه بالمشيئة فهو بَين أمْرَين :

إما أن يكون الداعي غير محتاج لِمَا سأل .

وإما أن يكون المسؤول غير مُقتدر على تَلبية السؤال ، فيخشى أن يُوقعه في الْحَرج ، فيقول : أعطني كذا إن شئت .وكل مِن الأمْرَين مُنْتَفٍ في حق الله تبارك وتعالى .

قال القرطبي : قال علماؤنا : قوله : " فليعزم المسألة " دليل على أنه ينبغي للمؤمن أن يجتهد في الدعاء ، ويكون على رَجاء من الإجابة ، ولا يَقنط مِن رحمة الله ؛ لأنه يدعو كَريما . اه . 

ثانيا : يُخطئ بض الناس عندما يَكون همّه هو حِسَاب الْحَسَنات دُون الالتفات لِمَا هو أهَمّ ، وهو القَبُول . وهذا هو الذي أهَمّ السلف .

لم يكن هذا من هدي السلف ؛ لأن الذي كان يشغل سلف هذه الأمة أمْر أهمّ مِن العَمل وما يترتب عليه مِن أجْر ، وهو القبول . 

هل تقبّل الله ذلك العمل أوْ لا ؟

ولذا لما جاء سائل إلى ابن عمر فقال لابنه : أعْطِه دينارا ، فلما انصرف قال له ابنه : تقبل الله مِنك يا أبتاه ، فقال : لو علمت أن الله يَقبل مني سجدة واحدة وصدقة درهم لم يكن غائب أحب إليّ من الموت . أتدري ممن يتقبل ؟ (إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ) .

وقال فضالة بن عبيد : لأن أعلم أن الله تقبل مِنِّي مثقال حبة أحبّ إليّ من الدنيا وما فيها ، لأنه تعالى يقول : (إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ) .

وكان مُطَرِّف يقول : اللهم تَقَبل مِنِّي صلاة يوم . اللهم تَقَبل مِني صوم يوم . اللهم اكتب لي حسنة ، ثم يقول (إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ) . رواه ابن أبي شيبة .

قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : إن المؤمن يرى ذنوبه كأنه قاعد تحت جبل يخاف أن يَقع عليه ، وإن الفاجر يَرى ذنوبه كَذُبَابٍ مَرّ على أنفه ، فقال به هكذا . رواه البخاري .

وقال الحسن البصري في وصف خير القرون : عَمِلُوا والله بالطاعات واجتهدوا فيها ، وخافوا أن تُردّ عليهم ، إن المؤمن جمع إحسانا وخشية ، والمنافق جمع إساءة وأمنا .

فالمؤمن أشدّ حرصا على قَبُول العَمَل مِنه على كثرة العمل . ولذلك قال الله تعالى : (لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً) .

قال الفضيل بن عياض في هذه الآية : أخْلَصُه وأصْوَبه ، فإنه إذا كان خَالِصا و لم يكن صَوابا لَم يُقْبَل ، وإذا كان صوابا ولم يكن خَالِصا لم يقبل حتى يكون خَالِصا ، والْخَالِص إذا كان لله ، والصَّوَاب إذا كان على السُّنَّة . 

ثالثا : ليس كُل دُعاء يُقبَل ، وذلك لأنَّ الداعي إذا دَعا لا يَخلو مِن حالَين :

الأول : أن يَكون دعاؤه خالصا ، ويَخلو مِن الموانع . 

والثاني : أن لا يَكون الدعاء خالصا ، أو يَكون لدى الداعي ما يَمنع استجابة لِوجود مانِع ، أو وُجود الأمرين معا . 

فأما ألأول فإنَّ الداعي إذا دعا دُعاء خالصا ، وخلا مِن الموانع فإنه أمام ثلاثة أمور :إما أن يُستجاب له ، وغما أن يُدفع عنه مِن البلاء بِقَدْره ، وإما أن يُدَّخَر له لِيوم القيامة .

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ما من مسلم يدعو بدعوة ليس فيها إثمٌ ولا قطيعةُ رَحم إلاَّ أعطاه الله بها إحدى ثلاث : إما أن تُعَجَّل له دعوته ، وإما أن يَدَّخِرها له في الآخرة ، وإما أن يَصْرِف عنه مِن السوء مثلها . قالوا : إذاً نكثر ؟ قال : الله أكثر . رواه الإمام أحمد . وهو حديث صحيح .

قال نافع : قال ابن عمر : كان يُقال : إن لكل مؤمن دعوة مستجابة عند إفطاره ، إما أن يُعجل له في دنياه ، أو يُدّخر له في آخرته . قال : فكان ابن عمر – رضي الله عنهما – يقول عند إفطاره : يا واسِع المغفرة اغْفر لي . رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان .

رابعا : مما يُنَبَّه عليه في مثل هذا المقام : ما يَنتشر بين بعض الناس عبر رسائل الجوال أو رسائل البريد ، مِن تحميل الناس أمانة نشر هذا القول ، أو ذلك الذِّكْر ، وجعله أمانة في عُنُقه إلى يوم القيامة !

فهذا لا يَجوز لِمَا فيه مِن إلْزام الناس بِما لَم يُلْزمهم به الله ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وتكليفهم بِما لم يُكلَّفُوا به . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*ا**لشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم استخدام صور الانمي في المنتديات  
*
*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم

لدي استفسار وهو عن حكم استخدام صور الانمي ( الشخصيات الكرتونية) في المنتديات في التواقيع وهكذا... حيث إنني اكتب بأحد المنتديات وتم إنشاء قسم خاص لديهم بهذه الصور ( قسم للانمي) أحببت معرفة حكمه حتى انشره لديهم وفي بعض المنتديات التي تستخدم هذه الصور

أتمنى إفادتي شيخنا الفاضل
*

*الجواب:* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وأعانك الله . 

لا يجوز نَشْر مثل هذه الصُّوَر ، فالصورة تُمثّل ذوات أرواح ، سواء كانت حقيقية أو خيالية . وأقلّ ما يُقال فيها : دَع ما يَريبك إلى ما لا يريبك . كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام . 

والله تعالى أعلم .  
*
*ا**لشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*انتشار صور الفنانين والفنانات في تواقيع الأعضاء  
*
*السؤال:

**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فضيلة الشيخ بارك الله فيكم على جهودكم في خدمة الدين الحنيف وجزاكم الله كل خير. لدى سؤال ودي في حجة فتوى صريحة وهو أنه انتشرت في المنتديات وضع صور الفنانات وبعض النساء في التواقيع صور لهن .

وأيضا الرجال كصورة فنان ؟ بودي فتوى من سيادتكم لكي أحج فيها بعض البنات على تحريمه ؟

وجزاكم الله كل خيرا.
*

*الجواب:* *وبارك الله فيك، رسالتك وصَلَتْ وَصَلَك الله بِحبل هداه، وكَتَب لك رضاه إلى يوم لقياه.

لا يجوز نشر صُور ذوات الأرواح لا في التصاميم ولا في التواقيع . 

وقد جاء الوعيد الشديد والتهديد الأكيد في حقّ من صَوّر صُورة، وأنه يُكلّف يوم القيامة أن يَنفخ فيها الروح ولن يستطيع ذلك، وإنما ذلك من باب التحدّي له، وإقامة الحجة عليه. وجاء لعن المصوِّرين. وهذا كله سبق بسط الأدلة فيه 

**هنا*

*وقد يَقول قائل: إني لا أُصوِّر الصُّوَر.. وكلما أعمله أني أضَع صُوَر ذوات الأرواح في التوقيع أو في التصميم. فيُقال له: الراضي كالفاعل، فالذي يرضى بالمعصية والمنكَر كالذي فَعَله.

ألَم تسمع إلى قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ستكون أمراء فتعرفون وتنكرون، فمن عرف برئ، ومن أنكر سلم، ولكن من رضي وتابع. قالوا: أفلا نقاتلهم ؟ قال: لا. ما صَلّوا. رواه مسلم. فالمسألة خطيرة وعظيمة.. إي والله.. ليست بالهيّنة.. 

ويزداد الأمر سوءا ، ويَعظُم الذَّنْب إذا كان الصورة لامرأة يُفتَتَن بها، أو لِسفلة من حُالة المجتمع من المغنّين أو الممثلين ؛ فإن من نشر صُورَهم فقد عرّض نفسه لِمقتِ الله ، وسوف يَحمِل الإثم مُضاعفا، إثمه وذَنْبَه وإثم من فتَنه أو أضلّه. ونسأل الله السلامة والعافية.. والسلامة لا يَدِلها شيء. 

وإن قال قائل: التصوير الفوتوغرافي مُختَلَف فيه. قيل له: الخلاف فيه أولاً ضعيف، لأنه خِلاف الأدلة الصحيحة التي تَعُمّ كل صُورة وتصوير لذاوت الأرواح مِن إنسان وحيوان وطير وغيرها من ذوات الأرواح .

ثم إن الإنسان لن يُسأل يوم القيامة: لِمَ لََمْ تُصوِّر صُور ذوات الأرواح ؟ ولكنه سوف يُسأل: لِمَ صَوّرت صَُور ذوات الأرواح.. 

بل سوف يُوقف مَوقِف العاجز الذليل، فيُطلَب منه نفخ الروح بِتلك الصّور التي صوّرها. وقد تساهل كثير من الناس بشأن الصور، وفُتِنوا بها. وهذه بلية ورَزِيّة. 

والله المستعان، والله أعلم*
** 
*السؤال:*
*وهذا سؤال آخر وجه إلى الشيخ عبدالرحمن حفظه الله

شيخنا الفاضل:

ما حكم مشاهدة الصور النسائية حيث توضع في الصور الرمزية أو في التوقيع في المنتديات أو في الجوالات كخلفية؟

أفتونا مأجورين، نفع الله بكم وبارك فيكم*

*الجواب:* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيرا، ووفَّقَك الله لِكُلّ خَيْر .

لا يجوز النظر إلى صُور النِّسَاء ، سواء كان النظر مباشرة أو عن طريق الصور ، وقد يَكون النظر إلى الصور أكثر فِتنة ؛ لأنها غالبا تُحسَّن ، والتي تُصوَّر تتزيَّن قبل التصوير !

ولا يجوز نشر تلك الصور ، لا في التواقيع ، ولا في الصور الرمزية . ومَن نشرها فعليه الإثم مرتين : إثم نشرها ، وإثم النظر إليها . 

ويتحمّل إثم كل من نظر إليها . وفي هذا تنبيه إلى القائمين على المواقع والمنتديات ، أن آثامهم بِقَدْر عدد الناظرين إليها !

**ولعلك تتخيَّل كم ينظر إلى تلك الصور في مشارق الأرض وفي مغاربها ، وصاحب الموقع أو المنتدى يَجْمع تلك السيئات ، بل لعلها تجري عليه وهو في قبره إذا مات ولم يَتُب من نشرها .

فالمسألة ليست بسيطة كما يتصورّها بعض الناس ، بل هي مسألة عظيمة . وبِقَدْر ما تكون الفِتنة والافتِتان بالصور يَعْظُم الإثم . 

وقد وسئل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : عن تهاون كثير من الناس في النظر إلى صور النساء الأجنبيات بحجة أنها صورة لا حقيقة لها ؟

فأجاب رحمه الله بقوله : هذا تهاون خطير جداً ، وذلك أن الإنسان إذا نظر للمرأة سواء كان ذلك بوساطة وسائل الإعلام المرئية ، أو بواسطة الصحف أو غير ذلك ، فإنه لابد أن يكون من ذلك فتنة على قلب الرجل تَجُرّه إلى أن يتعمد النظر إلى المرأة مباشرة ، وهذا شيء مشاهد .

ولقد بلغنا أن من الشباب من يقتني صور النساء الجميلات ليتلذذ بالنظر إليهن ، أو يتمتع بالنظر إليهن ، وهذا يدل على عظم الفتنة في مشاهدة هذه الصور ، فلا يجوز للإنسان أن يشاهد هذه الصور ، سواء كانت في مجلات أو صحف أو غير ذلك .

والله المستعان .*
*
* 
*السؤال:
*
*شيخنا الفاضل // الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم 

وددت من فضيلتكم توجيه كريم 

لرواد المنتديات واللذين اتخدوا من التوقيع مساحة لوضع بطاقات تحمل صور ذوات الأرواح كصور نسائية لمغنيات نخجل نحن النساء 

من النظر لها أو فتيات صغيرات أو بعض الشخصيات من الرجال، تحمل العبارات ما بين شعر ونثر الخ ...* 

*فما توجيهكم وما حكم ذلك 

أتمنى منكم التوضيح حتى يتسنى لي نقله لمن يتساهل بوضع مثل هذه التواقيع، وجزاكم الرحمن خير الجزاء ونفع بكم وبعلمكم*

*الجواب:
**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيرا، وبارك الله فيك . 

**لا شَكّ أنَّ مسألة التصوير والصُّوَر مما ابْتُلِي بها كثير مِن الناس ، بل وقد تَهاوَن فيها كثير مِن الناس ، وهي مسألة عظيمة ، فإنَّ أصل أوّل شِرْك في الأرض كان بسبب الصُوَر ، كما قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن ( وُدّ وسِواع ويَغوث ويَعُوق ونسْر )

قال : أسْمَاء رِجَال صالحين من قوم نوح ، فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون أنصابا وسموها بأسمائهم ، ففعلوا فلم تعبد حتى إذا هَلك أولئك وتُنسّخ العِلْم عُبِدَت . رواه البخاري . 

وقال محمد بن قيس : ( يَغُوث وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا ) قال : كانوا قوما صالحين بين آدم ونوح ، وكان لهم أتْبَاع يَقْتَدون بهم ، فلمَّا مَاتُوا قال أصحابهم الذين كانوا يَقْتَدون بهم : لو صَوَّرناهم كان أشْوَق لنا إلى العبادة إذا ذَكرناهم . فَصَوَّروهم ، فلما مَاتُوا وجَاء آخَرون دَبّ إليهم إبليس ، فقال : إنما كانوا يَعْبُدونهم وبهم يُسْقَون الْمَطَر ، فَعَبَدُوهم . 

وصُوَر ذوات الأرواح عُموما دَاخِلة في الأحَاديث الصحيحة التي جاء فيها التشديد على التصوير وذَمّ الصُّوَر والْمُصوِّرين ، وأنه يُؤتى به يوم القيامة فيُؤمَر أن ينفخ الرُّوح بكل صورة صوّرها ، وهذا من باب التعجيز . 

**والنصوص قد جاءت بِذَمّ الصُّور والتصاوير والمصوِّرين ، ولفظ الصُّوَر يشمل الجميع ، فيشمل التصوير والرسم باليد ، ويشمل حبس الظِّلّ ، ويَشْمَل صناعة التماثيل من باب أولى . 

وقد جاء رجل إلى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما فقال : يا أبا عباس إني إنسان إنما مَعِيشتي مِن صَنعة يَدي ، وإني أصنع هذه التَّصَاوِير ، فقال ابن عباس : لا أحدثك إلاَّ مَا سَمِعْتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ، سَمِعْتُه يقول :

مَنْ صَوّر صُورة فإن الله مُعَذِّبه حتى يَنْفُخَ فِيها الرُّوح ، وليس بنافخ فيها أبدا . فَرَبَا الرجل رَبْوَة شديدة ، واصْفرّ وَجْهه . فقال : ويَحْك إن أَبَيْتَ إلاَّ أن تَصنع فعليك بهذا الشَّجر ، كل شيء ليس فيه روح . رواه البخاري ومسلم .

قال ابن دقيق العيد : وَقَدْ تَظَاهَرَتْ دَلائِلُ الشَّرِيعَةِ عَلَى الْمَنْعِ مِنْ التَّصْوِيرِ وَالصُّوَرِ . اه . وقال : وَرَدَ فِي الأَحَادِيثِ : الإِخْبَارُ عَنْ أَمْرِ الآخِرَةِ بِعَذَابِ الْمُصَوِّرِينَ . وَأَنَّهُمْ يُقَالُ لَهُمْ " أَحْيُوا مَا خَلَقْتُمْ " . اه . 

**وقد بَسَطْتُ القول في هذه المسألة هنا**ولن يُسأل الإنْسان يَوم القيامة : لِم لَمْ تُصوِّر ؟ ولكنه سَوف يُسْأل : لِمَ صَوَّرْت ؟ ويُحَاسَب عمَّا صَوَّرَه مِن ذوات الأرواح ، إلاَّ مَا اضْطُرَّ إليه. 

والتصوير سواء كان بواسِطة آلة تصوير أو كان باليد فهو تصوير ، والجميع يتّفِقُون على أنها صُورَة !ولا يُخْرِجها مِن عُموم الأحَادِيث ولا مِن شِدَّة الوَعِيد إلاَّ نَصّ قاطِع ، وليس في المسألة نَصّ قاطِع يُخرِج بعض صُوَر ذوات الأرْوَاح عن بعض .

ويشتَدّ الأمر إذا كان ذلك بِنِشْر صُوَر فاتِنة ، أو شِبْه عَارِيَة ؛ فإنَّ فاعِل ذلك آثِم مِن ثلاث جِهَات :

**الأولى : مِن جِهَة نشْر صُوَر ذوات الأرواح .

والثانية : مِن جِهة نَشْر الصُّوَر الفاتِنَة . 

والثالثة : مِن جِهة إشاعة الفاحشة بين الناس . 

فكُلّ مَن نَظَر إلى تلك الصُّوَر فإنه آثِم ، ومَن نَشَرها فهو آثِم ، ولا ينقص مِن آثام ناشرها شيئا ! وقد دَلّ على هذا قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( لِيَحْمِلُواْ أَوْزَارَهُمْ كَامِلَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمِنْ أَوْزَارِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَهُم بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ أَلاَ سَاء مَا يَزِرُونَ ) .

وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : مَن دَعا إلى هُدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئا ، ومَن دَعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام مِن تَبعه لا ينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئا . رواه مسلم .

وأما إشاعة الفاحشة في المؤمنين ، فقد جاء في حقّ صاحبها الوعيد الشديد ، قال تعالى : (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآَخِرَةِ) .

وعلى المسلم أن يَحتاط لِنفسه ولِدِينه ، فإن السلامة لا يَعْدِلها شيء . وكما قلت : لن يُسأل الإنْسان يَوم القيامة : لِم لَمْ تُصوِّر ؟ 

والله تعالى أعلم .
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة ما يقال عن هذه الآيات: إنها السبع المنجيات
*
*السؤال:*

*سؤال عرض على الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا هو مولنا وعلى الله فليتوكل المومنون ) 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( وان يمسسك الضر فلا كاشف له الا هو وان يردك بخير فلا راد لفضله يصيب به من يشاء من عباده وهو الغفور الرحيم ) بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( وما من دابه على الارض الا وعلى الله رزقها ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها كل في كتاب مبين ) 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( اني توكلت علىالله ربي وربكم ما من دابه الا هو اخذ بناصيتها ان ربي على صراط مستقيم )

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( وكاين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها الله يرزقها واياكم وهو السميع العليم )

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمه فلا ممسك لها ومايمسك فلا مرسل له من بعده وهو العزيز الحكيم )

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( ولئن سالتهم من خلق السموات والارض ليقولن الله قل افرايتم ما تدعون من دون الله ان اراداني الله بضر هل هن كشفت ضره او اردني برحمته هل هن ممسكات رحمته قل حسبي الله عليه يتوكل المتوكلون )

ما صِحّة ما يُقال عن هذه الآيات: إنها السبع المنجيات ؟
*

*الجواب:* *أولاً: يجب على من يكتب الآيات أن يعتني بكتابتها جيداً.

ثانياً: يجب على من يتكلّم أن يتكلّم بِعلم أوْ يَسْكُتْ بِحَزْم.

ثالثاً: أين الدليل على أن هذه الآيات هي المنجيات؟ وقد رأيت هذه الآيات تُكتب وتُنشر دون زِمام ولا خِطام، فتُورَد من غير بيّنة ولا دليل.

رابعاً: وَرَد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الكلام في الْمُنجيَات، فمن ذلك: قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ثلاث مهلكات، وثلاث مُنجيات، وثلاث كفارات، وثلاث درجات؛ فأما المهلكات، فَشُحٌّ مُطاع، وهوى متبع، وإعجاب المرء بنفسه. 

وأما المنجيات، فالعدل في الغضب والرضا، والقصد في الفقر والغنى، وخشية الله في السر والعلانية. وأما الكفارات، فانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة، وإسباغ الوضوء في السبرات، ونقل الأقدام إلى الجماعات. 

وأما الدرجات، فإطعام الطعام، وإفشاء السلام، وصلاة بالليل والناس نيام. رواه الطبراني في الأوسط، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب.

وفي حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: خُذوا جُنَّتَكم. قلنا: يا رسول الله من عدو قد حضر ؟ قال: لا، جُنَّتَكَم من النار؛ قولوا: سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر، فإنهن يأتين يوم القيامة مُنجيات ومقدمات، وهن الباقيات الصالحات. رواه النسائي في الكبرى، ورواه الحاكم وقال: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه .

وهذا الزَّعْم في الآيات مأخوذ مِمَّا يُسمّى ب " حجاب الحصن الحصين "! وقد جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة في المملكة بخصوص هذا الكِتاب ما نصّه: 

هذه النسخة اشتملت على آيات وسور من القرآن الكريم، كما اشتملت على ثلاث صفحات تقريبا من كلام مؤلفها في بيان منافع هذه النسخة التي سماها حجاب الحصن الحصين، وعلى خمس صفحات من كلام بعض العارفين عن جَدّه، فيها بيان منافع هذا الحجاب والتوسل في نفعها ببركة النبي العدناني، كما اشْتَمَلَتْ على الآيات التي سَمَّاها الآيات السبع الْمُنْجِيَات وعلى دعائها في زَعْمِه، وعلى هذا تكون بِدْعة مُنْكَرَة مِن عِدّة وُجُوه: 

أولا: اشتمالها على التوسُّل ببركة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لِنَفْع مَن اتَّخَذَها حِجَابا بتحقيق ما ينفعه، أوْ دَفْع مَا يَضُرّه، وهذا ممنوع لِكونه ذَريعة إلى الشِّرك. 

ثانيا: زعم مؤلفها وبعض العارفين أن هذا الحجاب نافع فيما ذَكر مِن المنافع؛ ضَرْب مِن التَّخْمِين وقَول بغير عِلْم ومُخِالِف للشَّرع؛ لَكونه نَوعا مِن الشرك، وكذا زعمه أنه حصن حصين كذب وافتراء، فإن الله تعالى هو الحفيظ ولا حصن إلاَّ مَا جَعَله حِصْنا ولم يثبت بدليل من الكتاب أو السنة أن هذه النسخة حصن حصين. 

ثالثا: اتخاذ تلك النسخة حجابا نوع من اتخاذ التمائم. وهي شرك مناف للتوكل على الله أو لِكَمَال التَّوكُّل عليه سواء كانت من القرآن أوْ مِن غَيره، وهذه النسخة ليست قرآنا فقط، بل هى خليط من القرآن وغيره، واتِّخَاذها حِجابا ليس مَشروعا، بل مَمْنُوعًا. 

فكيف تُسَمَّى: الحجاب الحصين ؟ وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد, وآله وصحبه وسلم. 

والله تعالى أعلم .
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم مثل هذه الصلوات على النبي
*
*السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خير 

هذا أيضا موضوع في المنتدى ....وجاءني شك مما احتوت عليه من ألفاظ مع علمي أن هذه طريقة مبتدعة في كيفية الصلاة على النبي (الصيغة )

وأحدهم أخبرني أن هناك أخطاء ك الصلاة على التربة ! والصلاة على الروضة!! فما قولكم وحتى أتخذ الإجراء اللازم

اللهم صل على محمد مادامت الصلاة وصل على محمد مادامت الرحمة وصل على محمد مادامت البركات وصل على روح محمد في الارواح وصل على صورة محمد في الصور وصل على اسم محمد في الاسماء وصل على نفس محمد في النفوس وصل على قلب محمد في القلوب وصل على قبر محمد في القبور وصل على روضة محمد في الرياض وصل على جسد محمد في الاجساد وصل على تربة محمد في التراب وصل على خير خلقه سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه وازواجه وذرياته واهل بيتة واحبابه اجمعين برحمتك يا ارحم الرا حمين

*

*الجواب:* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وجزاك الله خيرا

هذه مِن الصلوات الْمُحْدَثَة الْمُبْتَدَعة ، وأفضل الصلوات على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما علَّمه لأصحابه ، وهي الصلاة الإبراهيمية ، وقد جاءت بِعدّة صِيَغ . 

أما هذه الصلوات فهي مُحْدَثَة مُبْتَدَعة ، وهل الله يُصلي على التُّرْبَة ؟! وهل يُصلِّي على الروضة ؟!

صلاة الله على عَبده هي ثناؤه عليه . قَالَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ : صَلاةُ اللَّهِ ثَنَاؤُهُ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ الْمَلائِكَةِ ، وَصَلاةُ الْمَلائِكَةِ الدُّعَاءُ . علّقه البخاري .

ولو كانتْ تلك الصلوات الْمُحْدَثَة خيرا لَسَبَقَنا إليه أحرص الناس على الخير ، أعْني أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ورضي الله عنهم . 

والله تعالى أعلم .* 

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة قصة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مع الخباز 
*
 *السؤال:*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا الفاضل عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظك الله 

سؤالي عن قصة تدور احداثها في زمن الامام احمد بن حنبل وقد قرأتها في العديد من المنتديات ولكنني لا اعرف مدى صحتها

والقصة هي : 

- حدثت هذه القصة في زمن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى ،
كان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل يريد أن يقضي ليلته في المسجد ، ولكن مُنع من المبيت في المسجد بواسطة حارس المسجد ،،
حاول مع الإمام ولكن لا جدوى ، فقال له الإمام سأنام موضع قدمي ، وبالفعل نام الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مكان موضع قدميه ، 
فقام حارس المسجد بجرّه لإبعاده من مكان المسجد ، وكان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل شيخ وقور تبدو عليه ملامح الكبر ، 
فرآه خباز فلما رآه يُجرّ بهذه الهيئة عرض عليه المبيت ، وذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مع الخباز ، فأكرمه ونعّمه ، 
وذهب الخباز لتحضير عجينه لعمل الخبز ، المهم الإمام أحمد بن حنبل سمع الخباز يستغفر ويستغفر ، 
ومضى وقت طويل وهو على هذه الحال فتعجب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ،
فلما أصبح سأل الإمام أحمد الخباز عن إستغفاره في الليل ،
فأجابه الخباز : أنه طوال ما يحضر عجينه ويعجن فهو يستغفر ، 
فسأله الإمام أحمد : وهل وجدت لإستغفارك ثمره ، 
والإمام أحمد سأل الخباز هذا السؤال وهو يعلم ثمرات الإستغفار ، يعلم فضل الإستغفار ، يعلم فوائد الإستغفار ,,
فقال الخباز : نعم ، والله ما دعوت دعوة إلا أُجيبت ، إلا دعوة واحدة 
فقال الإمام أحمد : وما هي
فقال الخباز : رؤية الإمام أحمد بن حنبل 
فقال الإمام أحمد : أنا أحمد بن حنبل ،، والله إني جُررت إليك جراً

وثبتنا الله وإياكم على القول الثابت في الدنيا والأخرة 
دمتم في سعادة من الباري جل جلاله
وجزاك الله خير
*

*الجواب:
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا*
*لا أعلم عن صحة هذه القصة شيئا .
ولا يترتّب عليها حُكم . 

إلا أن الاستغفار له أثر عجيب ، ونتائجه ملموسة .
*

*والله تعالى أعلم .* 

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عمل لا ينقطع أجره عنك حتى بعد موتك   
*
*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا الفاضل حفظكم الله وبارك فيكم

ما رأيكم في هذا الموضوع؟


عمل لا ينقطع أجره عنك حتى بعد موتك ولا يأخذ من وقتك إلا خمس دقائق ؟!! 

أنت الان جالس ؟؟؟ 

أو واقف ...مو مشكلة 

ودي أغلبك وأتعبك معي شوي 

ودي انك تشطح بخيالك شوي..... 

تخيل....

تخيل يوم القيامة وانت تحاسب ..... 

وحضرتك في الدنيا منت مخلي معصية إلا وعاملها 

وانت في موقف لا تحسد عليه وانت تقول أنك في النار لا محالة؟؟؟؟؟ 

تخيلت؟؟؟؟ 

بتتمنى وقتها إيش؟؟؟ 

أكيد رح تقول لي تنشق الأرض وتبلعك... صح؟؟ 

وانت مفكر الشغلة لعبه ؟؟؟ 

طيب أسمع تخيل وقتها تجيك جبال من الحسنات 

بتعرف من وين؟؟؟ 

من خمس دقائق تغلب حالك فيها كل يوم أو كل أسبوع 

أو مثل ما تريد 

لانه كل ما زاد كل ما زادت الجبال 

تخيلت؟؟؟ 

هذه الخمس دقائق هي من صنعك لرسالة مثل الرسالة هذي او غيرها سوا بالجوال او بالنت ....!

الآن أنت أول واحد عليك أن تقول 

سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

قلتها؟؟؟ 

بتعرف الجائزة التي حصلت عليها؟ 

اعلم أنك قد جعلت ميزان حسناتك أثقل 

واعلم انك كلما قلتها أكثر كلما ثقل أكثر وأكثر 

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : كلمتان 
ثقيلتان في الميزان 
حبيبتان إلى الرحمن 
سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

طيب أسمع ..... 

ودك ميزانك يثقل فوق ثقله ؟؟؟ 

وانت قاعد بمكانك ؟؟؟ 

ما عليك غير ترسل هذي الرسالة لكل اللي تعرفه بالنت او تنلقها للمنتديات

لا تستهين بالموضوع لانه أكبر مما تتصور بكثير 

لأنك يوم القيامة سوف تجد ميزاك ثقيل جدا أضعاف ما تتصور فقط بسبب إرسالك هذه 

الرسالة لغيرك الذي رح يرسلها لغيره والأجر لك وله و كلما ذهبت الرسالة أكثر 

كلما زاد أجرك أكثر 

وأنت حر 

ملاحظة في غاية الأهمية : 

هل تعلم أن صنع مثل هذه الرسائل وإرسالها لا يأخذ من وقتك

الثمين أكثر من (5 دقائق) ؟؟؟؟ 

وهل تعلم أنك تملأ ميزان حسناتك

بسبب هذه الخمس دقائق ؟؟؟؟ 

الله يوفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه لو كل يوم تفضا لحالك (5 دقائق)

وتعبي ميزان حسناتك... بتنفعك يوم الحساب 
*

*الجواب:
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ووفَّقَك الله لِكُلّ خَيْر .

ليست العِبرة بِأداء العَمَل بِقدْر ما هي بأمور :

1 – قَبول العمل .
ولذا لما جاء سائل إلى ابن عمر فقال لابنه : أعطه دينارا ، فلما انصرف قال له ابنه : تقبل الله منك يا أبتاه ، فقال : لو علمت أن الله يقبل مني سجدة واحدة وصدقة درهم لم يكن غائب أحب إليّ من الموت . أتدري ممن يتقبل ؟ (إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ) .
وقال فضالة بن عبيد : لأن أعلم أن الله تقبل مِنِّي مثقال حبة أحبّ إليّ من الدنيا وما فيها ، لأنه تعالى يقول : (إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ) .
وكان مُطَرِّف يقول : اللهم تَقَبّل مِنِّي صلاة يوم . اللهم تَقَبّل مِنِّي صوم يوم . اللهم اكتب لي حسنة ، ثم يقول : (إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ) . رواه ابن أبي شيبة .
وقال الحسن البصري في وصف خير القرون : 
عَمِلُوا والله بالطاعات واجتهدوا فيها ، وخافوا أن تُردّ عليهم ، إن المؤمن جمع إحسانا وخشية ، والمنافق جمع إساءة وأمنا .

2 – حُسن العمل ، لأن قَبُول العَمَل مُتَرَتِّب على حُسْن العَمل ، وقد قال تعالى : (لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا) .
وسُئل الفضيل بن عياض عن قوله تعالى : ( لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا ) قال : هو أخلص العمل وأصوبه ، قالوا : يا أبا علي ما أخلصه وأصوبه ؟ قال : إن العمل إذا كان خَالِصًا ولم يكن صَوابا لم يُقْبَل ، وإذا كان صوابا ولم يكن خَالِصًا لم يُقْبَل حتى يكون خالصا وصوابا ، فالخالص أن يكون لله ، والصواب أن يكون على السنة .

وكانتْ عِناية سلف الأمة بِقَبُول العمل ، وليس بكثرة الحسنات وعَدِّها !

3 – استحضار النية في العَمل الصالح ، ولذلك كان السَّلف يقولون : الأعْمَال البهيمية مَا عُمِل بِغَيْر نِيَّة .
فلو عَمِل الإنسان أعمالا صالحة ولم يكن فيها نِيَّة التقرّب إلى الله ، لم تنفعه ، ولو عملها لِغير الله فإنها تضرّه ، وتكون زاده إلى النار . 

4 – المحافظة على حسنات العمل ، وإن قَلّ .

فقد قيل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله إن فلانة تقوم الليل ، وتصوم النهار ، وتفعل ، وتصّدّق ، وتؤذي جيرانها بلسانها ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه على آله وسلم : لا خير فيها هي من أهل النار . قيل : وفلانة تصلى المكتوبة ، وتصّدق بأثوار ، ولا تؤذي أحداً ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هي من أهل الجنة . رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد والحاكم في المستدرك . وهو حديث صحيح .

فليست العِبرة بأداء العمل ، بِقدر ما هي العِبرة بقبول العمل ، ثم المحافظة على حسنات ذلك العمل من أن تذهب أو تضيع !

ثم إن الذي يقول مثل هذا ، قد يَغترّ ، ويَظن أنه حصل على آلاف الحسنات ، ثم قد يَحمِله هذا ويَدفعه إلى فِعل السيئات ، أو الإدلال على الله بالعمل .
قال ابن القيم : وخَصّ الذِّكْر بالْْخُفْيَة لِحَاجَة الذَّاكر إلى الْخَوف ، فإن الذِّكْر يَستلزم الْمَحَبَّة ويُثْمِرها ولا بُدّ ، فمن أكثر من ذِكر الله تعالى أثمر له ذلك محبته ، والمحبة ما لم تُقْرن بالخوف فإنها لا تنفع صاحبها بل قد تَضرّه ، لأنها تُوجِب الإدْلال والانبساط ، وربما آلَتْ بكثير مِن الجهال المغرورين إلى أنهم اسْتَغْنَوا بها عن الواجِبات ! . اه . 

فهذا قد يضرّ بصاحبه أكثر مما ينفعه ، وقد يشتغل بعض الناس بِحساب الحسنات عن حقيقة العمل ، فيكون يشتغل بِصورة العمل عن حقيقته !
وفرق بين إنسان عنده صورة العمل ، وآخر عنده حقيقة العمل !
والفرق بينهما كالفَرْق بين حقيقة الإنسان وصورته !

والمقصود أن لا يُشتَغل بِحساب الحسنات وعدِّها عن مسائل أهم ، من اتِّباع السنة إلى قبول العمل ، إلى غير ذلك .

والله تعالى أعلم .* 

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سبب نزول آية الكرسي    
*
 *السؤال:
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياشيخ

وجدت في أحد المنتديات الكبيرة وذات المصداقية 

هذا الموضوع

الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم * لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم 
له ما في السموات و ما في الارض * من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه 
يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم 
ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه 
إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السموات والارض 
ولا يؤده حفظهما و هو العلي العظيم

(صدق الله العلي العظيم)

سأل بني إسرائيل رسولهم موسى

هل ينام ربك ؟؟؟

فقال موسي

إتقوا الله ؟؟؟

فناداه ربه عز و جل
سألوك يا موسى هل ينام ربك ؟؟؟
فخذ زجاجتين في يديك و قم الليل

ففعل موسى

فلما ذهب منه الليل ثلثه نعس 
فوقع لكبتيه، ثم انتعش فضبطهما حتى اذا كان 
أخر الليل نعس موسى فسقطت الزجاجتان عنه 
فانكسرتا

فقال تعالى

يا موسى لو كُنت انام لسقطت السماوات و 
الارض فهلكن كما هلكت الزجاجتان في يديك

و لهذا السبب أنزلت أية الكرسي

****

و يستحب قراءة أية الكرسي عقب كل صلاة 
و قبل النوم 
و عند الاستيقاظ 

فهل ذلك صحيح 

والله واعلم ان هذا ذكر في تفسير ابن كثير

وقيل لي هذا من الاسرائيليات

فهل يصح ان نذكر هذا انه سبب نزول ونقول عنه انه من الاسرائيليات؟

افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا بشي فيه من التفصيل لماذكر انفا* 

*الجواب:
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

ورد هذا في تفسير آية الكرسي 

فقد رواه ابن أبي حاتم وأبو الشيخ في العظمة وابن مردويه والضياء في المختارة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما . كما ذكر السيوطي في الدر المنثور .

وهو مروي عن بني إسرائيل .

وأما كون القصة هي سبب نزول الآية فلا يثبت ؛ لأن الخبر عن موسى ونزول الآية على محمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام .

بخلاف ما لو وَرَدَت قصة عن موسى في القرآن ، أو حدّث بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم نزل القرآن بشأن تلك القصة .

ولا يجوز قول " صدق الله العظيم" بعد الفراغ مِن قراءة القرآن ؛ لأن العبادات توقيفية ، فلا يُفعل منها شيء إلاَّ بِدليل ، وقراءة القرآن عِبادة ، فلا يُحْدَث فيها مثل هذا القول إلاّ بِدليل ، ولا دليل على هذا القول .

وقد سُئلت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء :
ما حكم قول (صدق الله العظيم) بعد الفراغ من قراءة القرآن ؟

فأجابتْ : 
قول : (صدق الله العظيم) بعد الانتهاء من قراءة القرآن بدعة ؛ لأنه لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا الخلفاء الراشدون ، ولا سائر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، ولا أئمة السلف رحمهم الله ، مع كثرة قراءتهم للقرآن ، وعنايتهم ومعرفتهم بشأنه، فكان قول ذلك والتزامه عقب القراءة بدعة محدثة، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : مَن أحْدث في أمْرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رَدّ . رواه البخاري ومسلم ، وقال : مَن عَمل عملاً ليس عليه أمْرنا فهو رَدّ . رواه مسلم .
وبالله التوفيق . وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم .

والله تعالى أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*


 *

* *موسى عليه السلام لا يخفى عليه مثل هذا*  
*السؤال:*
*هل سبب نزول آية الكرسي صحيح، كما ذكر في القصة التالية؟ هل يمكن أن يكون سبب نزول آية قد حدث قبل بعثة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلّم؟ سأل بنو إسرائيل رسولهم موسى: هل ينام ربك؟ فقال موسى : اتقوا الله . فناداه ربه عز وجل: سألوك يا موسى هل ينام ربك؟؟ فخذ زجاجتين في يديك وقم الليل. ففعل موسى، فلما ذهب من الليل ثلثه نعس فوقع لركبتيه، ثم انتعش فضبطهما، حتى إذا كان آخر الليل نعس موسى فسقطت الزجاجتان عنه فانكسرتا. فقال تعالى: يا موسى لو كنت أنام لسقطت السماوات والأرض فهلكن كما هلكت الزجاجتان في يديك. ولهذا السبب أنزلت آية الكرسي.* 

*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فهذه القصة مذكورة في كثير من كتب التفسير، وممن ذكرها ابن كثير والسيوطي في الدر المنثور، وهكذا في تفسير ابن جرير وغيره. وهي من أخبار بني إسرائيل، ولا يصح رفعها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل في القصة من المعنى ما لا يليق بموسى عليه السلام. قال ابن كثير في تفسيره بعد سرد القصة: وهو من أخبار بني إسرائيل، وهو مما يُعلم أن موسى عليه السلام لا يخفى عليه مثل هذا من أمر الله عز وجل، وأنه منزه عنه، وأغرب من هذا كله الحديث الذي رواه ابن جرير... اه
ثم ذكر رواية أخرى بلفظ: "وقع في نفس موسى هل ينام الله ؟... الحديث" وهذه أسوأ من الرواية المذكورة في السؤال. ثم قال ابن كثير : والأظهر أنه إسرائيلي لا مرفوع. اه
ولا يستغرب الأخ السائل من وجود مثل هذه القصص في كتب التفسير المعتمدة؛ لأن من ذكرها منهم إما أن ينقدها، كما فعل ابن كثير ، وإما أن يذكرها بأسانيدها، وكأنه يقول للقارئ: هذه أسانيدها فحققها ويبرئ نفسه من العهدة.**
والله أعلم.*
*المفتي:*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل قصة الملحدون مع أبي حنيفة صحيحة؟  
*
*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل حفظكم الله

ما صحة هذه القصة ؟

قال الملحدون لأبي حنيفة : في أي سنة وجد ربك ؟ 

قال : الله موجود قبل التاريخ والأزمنة لا أول لوجوده .... 

قال لهم : ماذا قبل الأربعة؟ 

قالوا : ثلاثة .. 

قال لهم :ماذا قبل الثلاثة ؟ 

قالوا : إثنان .. 

قال لهم : ماذا قبل الإثنين ؟ 

قالوا : واحد .. 

قال لهم : وما قبل الواحد ؟ 

قالوا : لا شئ قبله .. 

قال لهم : إذا كان الواحد الحسابي لا شئ قبله فكيف بالواحد الحقيقي وهو الله !إنه قديم لا أول لوجوده .. 

قالوا : في أي جهة يتجه ربك ؟ 

قال : لو أحضرتم مصباحا في مكان مظلم إلى أي جهة يتجه النور ؟ 

قالوا : في كل مكان .. 

قال : إذا كان هذا النور الصناعي فكيف بنور السماوات والأرض !؟ 

قالوا : عرّفنا شيئا عن ذات ربك ؟ أهي صلبة كالحديد أو سائلة كالماء ؟ أم غازية كالدخان والبخار؟ 

فقال : هل جلستم بجوار مريض مشرف على النزع الأخير ؟ 

قالوا : جلسنا .. 

قال : هل كلمكم بعدما أسكته الموت ؟ 

قالوا : لا. 

قال : هل كان قبل الموت يتكلم ويتحرك ؟ 

قالوا : نعم. 

قال : ما الذي غيره ؟ 

قالوا : خروج روحه. 

قال : أخرجت روحه ؟ 

قالوا : نعم. 

قال : صفوا لي هذه الروح ، هل هي صلبة كالحديد أم سائلة كالماء ؟ أم غازية كالدخان والبخار ؟ 

قالوا : لا نعرف شيئا عنها !! 

قال : إذا كانت الروح المخلوقة لا يمكنكم الوصول إلى كنها فكيف تريدون مني أن اصف لكم الذات الإلهية ؟
*
*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله . 

ذُكِر في سيرة أبي حنيفة بعض المناظرات مع الملاحدة ، إلا أني لم أقف على هذه المناظرة .

إلا أنه ينبغي التنبه إلى أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله لا يقول بأن الله في كل مكان ؛ بل عقيدته في ذلك عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة .

والله تعالى أعلم .
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أبو موسى الأشعري - الإخلاص .. وليكن ما يكون

* *السؤال:*
 *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هذه القصة صحيحة؟
وهل المقصود هنا هو الامام علي ابن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه؟
وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لفعل كل مايحبه ويرضاه
امين

أبو موسى الأشعري

الإخلاص.. وليكن ما يكون

عندما بعثه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب الى البصرة, ليكون أميرها وواليها, جمع أهلها وقام فيهم خطيبا فقال:

" ان أمير المؤمنين عمر بعثني اليكم, أعلمكم كتار بكم, وسنة نبيكم, وأنظف لكم طرقكم"..!!

وغشي الانس من الدهش والعجب ما غشيهم, فانهم ليفهمون كيف يكون تثقيف الناس وتفقيههم في دينهم من واجبات الحاكم والأمير, أما أن يكون من واجباته تنظيف طرقاتهم, فذاك شيء جديد عليهم بل مثير وعجيب..

فمن هذا الوالي الذي قال عنه الحسن رضي الله عنه:

" ما أتى البصرة راكب خير لأهلها منه"..؟

**

انه عبدالله بن قيس المكنّى ب أبي موسى الأشعري..

غادر اليمن بلده ووطنه الى مكة فور سماعه برسول ظهر هناك يهتف بالتوحيد ويدعو الى الله على بصيرة, ويأمر بمكارم الأخلاق..

وفي مكة, جلس بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتلقى منه الهدى واليقين..

وعاد الى بلاده يحمل كلمة الله, ثم رجع الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتلقى منه الهدى واليقين..

وعاد الى بلاده يحمل كلمة الله, ثم رجع الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اثر فراغه من فتح خيبر..

ووافق قدومه قدوم جعفر بن أبي طالب مقبلا مع أصحابه من الحبشة فأسهم الرسول لهم جميعا..

وفي هذه المرّة لم يأت أبو موسى الأشعري وحده, بل جاء معه بضعة وخمسون رجلا من أهل اليمن الذين لقنهم الاسلام, وأخوان شقيقان له, هم, أبو رهم, وأبو بردة..

وسمّى الرسول هذا الوفد.. بل سمّى قومهم جميعا بالأشعريين..

ونعتهم الرسول بأنهم أرق الناس أفئدة..

وكثيرا ما كان يضرب المثل الأعلى لأصحابه, فيقول فيهم وعنهم:

" ان الأشغريين اذا أرملوا في غزو, أو قلّ في أيديهم الطعام, جمعوا ما عندهم في ثوب واحد, ثم اقتسموا بالسويّة.

" فهم مني.. وانا منهم"..!!

ومن ذلك اليوم أخذ أبو موسى مكانه الدائم والعالي بين المسلمين والمؤمنين, الذين قدّر لهم أن يكونوا أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتلامذته, وأن يكونوا حملة الاسلام الى الدنيا في كل عصورها ودهورها..

**

أبو موسى مزيج عجيب من صفات عظيمة..

فهو مقاتل جسور, ومناضل صلب اذا اضطر لقتال..

وهو مسالم طيب, وديع الى أقصى غايات الطيبة والوداعة..!!

وهو فقيه, حصيف, ذكي يجيد تصويب فهمه الى مغاليق الأمور, ويتألق في الافتاء والقضاء, حتى قيل:

" قضاة هذه الأمة أربعة:

" عمر وعلي وأبو موسى وزيد بن ثابت"..!!

ثم هو مع هذا, صاحب فطرة بريئة, من خدعه في الله, انخدع له..!!

وهو عظيم الولاء والمسؤولية..

وكبير الثقة بالناس..

لو أردنا أن نختار من واقع حياته شعارا, لكانت هذه العبارة:

" الاخلاص وليكن ما يكون"..

في مواطن الجهاد, كان الأشعري يحمل مسؤولياته في استبسال مجيد مما جعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمي يقول عنه:

" سيّد الفوارس, أبو موسى"..!!

وانه ليرينا صورة من حياته كمقاتل فيقول:

" خرجنا مع رسول الله في غزاة, نقبت فيها أقدامنا, ونقّبت قدماي, وتساقطت أظفاري, حتى لففنا أقدامنا بالخرق"..!!

وما كانت طيبته وسلامة طويته ليغريا به عدوّا في قتال..

فهو في موطن كهذا يرى الأمور في وضوح كامل, ويحسمها في عزم أكيد..

ولقد حدث والمسلمون يفتحون بلاد فارس أن هبط الأشعري يجيشه على أهل أصبهان الذين صالحوه على الجزية فصالحهم..

بيد أنهم في صلحهم ذاك لم يكونوا صادقين.. انما ارادوا أن يهيئوا لأنفسهم الاعداد لضربة غادرة..

ولكن فطنة أبي موسى التي لا تغيب في مواطن الحاجة اليها كانت تستشف أمر أولئك وما يبيّتون.. فلما همّوا بضربتهم لم يؤخذ القائد على غرّة, وهنالك بارزهم القتال فلم ينتصف النهار حتى كان قد انتصر انتصارا باهرا..!!

**

وفي المعارك التي خاضها المسلمون ضدّ امبراطورية الفرس, كان لأبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه, بلاؤه العظيم وجهاده الكريم..

وفي موقعة تستر بالذات, حيث انسحب الهرزمان بجيشه اليها وتحصّن بها, وجمع فيها جيوشا هائلة, كان أبو موسى بطل هذه الموقعة..

ولقد أمدّه أمير المؤمنين عمر يومئذ بأعداد هائلة من المسلمين, على رأسهم عمار بن ياسر, والبراء بن مالك, وأنس بن مالك, ومجزأة البكري وسلمة بن رجاء..

واتقى الجيشان..

جيش المسلمين بقيادة أبو موسى.. وجيش الفرس بقيادة الهرزمان في معركة من أشد المعارك ضراوة وبأسا..

وانسحب الفرس الى داخل مدينة تستر المحصنة..

وحاصرها المسلمون أياما طويلة, حتى أعمل أبو موسى عقله وحيلته..

وأرسل مائتي فارس مع عميل فارسي, أغراه أبو موسى بأن يحتال حتى يفتح باب المدينة, أمام الطليعة التي اختارها لهذه المهمة.

ولم تكد الأبواب تفتح, وجنود الطليعة يقتحمون الحصن حتى انقض أبو موسى بجيشه انقضاضا مدمدما.

واستولى على المعقل الخطير في ساعات. واستسلم قادة الفرس, حيث بعث بهم أبو موسى الى المدينة ليرى أمير المؤمنين فيهم رأيه..

**

على أن هذا المقاتل ذا المراس الشديد, لم يكن يغادر أرض المعركة حتى يتحوّل الى أوّاب, بكّاء وديع كالعصفور...

يقرأ القرآن بصوت يهز أعماق من سمعه.. حتى لقد قال عنه الرسول:

" لقد أوتي أبو موسى مزمارا من مزامير آل داود"..!

كان عمر رضي الله عنه كلما رآه دعاه ليتلو عليه من كتاب الله.. قائلا له:

" شوّقنا الى ربنا يا أبا موسى"..

كذلك لم يكن يشترك في قتال الا أن يكون ضد جيوش مشركة, جيوش تقاوم الدين وتريد أن تطفئ نور الله..

أما حين يكون القتال بين مسلم ومسلم, فانه يهرب منه ولا يكون له دور أبدا.

ولقد كان موقفه هذا واضحا في نزاع عليّ ومعاوية, وفي الحرب التي استعر بين المسلمين يومئذ أوراها.

ولعل هذه النقطة من الحديث تصلنا بأكثر مواقف حياته شهرة, وهو موقفه من التحكيم بين الامام علي ومعاوية.

هذا الموقف الذي كثيرا ما يؤخذ آية وشاهدا على افراط أبي موسى في الطيبة الى حد يسهل خداعه.

بيد أن الموقف كما سنراه, وبرغم ما عسى أن يكون فيه تسرّع أو خطأ, انما يكشف عن عطمة هذا الصحابي الجليل, عظمة نفسه, وعظمة ايمانه بالحق, وبالناس, ان راي أبي موسى في قضية التحكيم يتلخص في أنه وقد رأى المسلمين يقتل بعضهم بعضا, كل فريق يتعصب لامام وحاكم.. كما رأى الموقف بين المقاتلين قد بلغ في تأزمه واستحالة تصفيته المدى الذي يضع مصير الأمة المسلمة كلها على حافة الهاوية.

نقول: ان رأيه وقد بلغت الحال من السوء هذا المبلغ, كان يتلخص في تغيير الموقف كله والبدء من جديد.

ان الحرب الأهلية القائمة يوم ذاك انما تدور بين طائفتين من المسلمين تتنازعان حول شخص الحاكم, فليتنازل الامام علي عن الخلافة مؤقتا, وليتنازل عنها معاوية, على أن يرد الأمر كله من جديد الى المسلمين يختارون بطريق الشورى الخليفة الذي يريدون.

هكذا ناقش أبو موسى القضية, وهكذا كان حله.

صحيح أن عليّا بويع بالخلافة بيعة صحيحة.

وصحيح أن كل تمرد غير مشروع لا ينبغي أن يمكّن من غرضه في اسقاط الحق المشروع. بيد أن الأمور في النزاع بين الامام ومعاوية وبين أهل العراق وأهل الشام, في رأي أبي موسى, قد بلغت المدى الذي يفرض نوعا جديدا من التفكير والحلول.. فعصيان معاوية, لم يعد مجرّد عصيان.. وتمرّد أهل الشام لم يعد مجرد تمرد.. والخلاف كله يعود مجرد خلاف في الرأي ولا في الاختيار..

بل ان ذلك كله تطوّر الى حرب أهلية ضارية ذهب ضحيتها آلاف القتلى من الفريقين.. ولا تزال تهدد الاسلام والمسلمين بأسوأ العواقب.

فازاحة أسباب النزاع والحرب, وتنحية أطرافه, مثّلا في تفكير أبي موسى نقطة البدء في طريق الخلاص..

ولقد كان من رأي الامام علي حينما قبل مبدأ التحكيم, أن يمثل جبهته في التحكيم عبدالله بن عباس, أو غيره من الصحابة. لكن فريقا كبيرا من ذوي البأس في جماعته وجيشه فرضا عليه أبا موسى الأشعري فرضا.

وكانت حجتهم في اختيار أبا موسى أنه لم يشترك قط في النزاع بين علي ومعاوية, بل اعتزل كلا الفريقين بعد أن يئس من حملهما على التفاهم والصلح ونبذ القتال. فهو بهذه المثابة أحق الناس بالتحكيم..

ولم يكن في دين أبي موسى, ولا في اخلاصه وصدقه ما يريب الامام.. لكنه كان يدرك موايا الجانب الآخر ويعرف مدى اعتمادهم على المناورة والخدعة. وأبو موسى برغم فقهه وعلمه يكره الخداع والمناورة, ويحب أن يتعامل مع الناس بصدقه لا بذكائه. ومن ثم خشي الامام علي أن ينخدع أبو موسى للآخرين, ويتحول التحكيم الى مناورة من جانب واحد, تزيد الأمور سوءا...

**

بدأ التحكيم بين الفريقين..

أبو موسى الأشعري يمثل جبهة الامام علي..

وعمرو بن العاص, يمثل جانب معاوية.

والحق أن عمرو بن العاص اعتمد على ذكائه الحاد وحيلته الواسعة في أخذ الراية لمعاوية.

ولقد بدأ الاجتماع بين الرجلين, الأشعري, وعمرو باقتراح طرحه أبو موسى وهو أن يتفق الحكمان على ترشيح عبدالله بن عمر بل وعلى اعلانه خليفة للمسلمين, وذلك لما كان ينعم به عبدالله بن عمر من اجماع رائع على حبه وتوقيره واجلاله.

ورأى عمرو بن العاص في هذا الاتجاه من أبي موسى فرصة هائلة فانتهزها..

ان مغزى اقتراح أبي موسى, أنه لم يعد مرتبطا بالطرف الذي يمثله وهو الامام علي..

ومعناه أيضا أنه مستعد لاسناد الخلافة الى آخرين من أصحاب الرسول بدليل أنه اقترح عبدالله بن عم..

وهكذا عثر عمرو بدهائه على مدخل فسيح الى غايته, فراح يقترح معاوية.. ثم اقترح ابنه عبدالله بن عمرو وكان ذا مكانة عظيمة بين أصحاب رسول الله.

ولك يغب ذكاء أبي موسى أمام دهاء عمرو.. فانه لم يكد يرى عمرا يتخذ مبدأ الترشيح قاعدة الترشيح للحديث والتحكيم حتى لوى الزمام الى وجهة أسلم, فجابه عمرا بأن اختيار الخليفة حق للمسلمين جميعا, وقد جعل الله أمرهم شورى بينهم, فيجب أن يترك الأمر لهم وحدهم وجميعهم لهم الحق في هذا الاختيار..

وسوف نرى كيف استغل عمرو هذا المبدأ الجليا لصالح معاوية..

ولكن قبل ذلك لنقرأ نص الحوار التاريخي الذي دار بين أبي موسى وعمرو بن العاص في بدء اجتماعهما:

أبو موسى: يا عمرو, هل لك في صلاح الأمة ورضا الله..؟

عمرو: وما هو..؟

أبو موسى: نولي عبدالله بن عمر, فانه لم يدخل نفسه في شيء من هذه الحرب.

عمرو: وأين أنت من معاوية..؟

أبو موسى: ما معاوية بموضع لها ولا يستحقها.

عمرو: ألست تعلم أن عثمان قتل مظلموا..؟

أبو موسى: بلى..

عمرو: فان معاوية وليّ دم عثمان, وبيته في قريش ما قد علمت. فان قال الناس لم أولي الأمر ولست سابقة؟ فان لك في ذلك عذرا. تقول: اني وجدته ولي عثمان, والله تعالى يقول: ( ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا).. وهو مع هذا, اخو أم حبيبة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهو أحد أصحابه.. 

أبو موسى: اتق الله يا عمرو..

أمّا ما ذكرت من شرف معاوية, فلو كانت الخلافة تستحق بالشرف لكان أحق الناس بها أبرهة بن الصبّاح فانه من أبناء ملوك اليمن التباعية الذين ملكوا شرق الأرض ومغربها.. ثم أي شرف لمعاوية مع علي بن أبي طالب..؟؟

وأما قولك: ان معاوية ولي عثمان, فأولى منه عمرو بن عثمان..

ولكن ان طاوعتني أحيينا سنة عمر بن الخطاب وذكره, بتوليتنا ابنه عبدالله الحبر..

عمرو: فما يمنعك من ابني عبدالله مع فضله وصلاحه وقديم هجرته وصحبته..؟

أبو موسى: ان ابنك رجل صدق, ولكنك قد غمسته في هذه الحروب غمسا, فهلم نجعلها للطيّب بن الطيّب.. عبدالله بن عمر..

عمرو: يا أبا موسى, انه لا يصلح لهذا الأمر الا رجل له ضرسان يأكل بأحدهما, ويطعم بالآخر..!!

أبو موسى: ويحك يا عمرو.. ان المسلمين قد أسندوا الينا الأمر بعد أن تقارعوا السيوف, وتشاكوا بالرماح, فلا نردهم في فتنة.

عمرو: فماذا ترى..؟أبو موسى: أرى أن نخلع الرجلين, عليّا ومعاوية, ثم نجعلها شورى بين المسلمين, يختارون لأنفسهم من يحبوا..

عمرو: رضيت بهذا الرأي فان صلاح النفوس فيه..

ان هذا الحوار يغير تماما وجه الصورة التي تعوّدنا أن نرى بها أبا موسى الأشعري كلما ذكرنا واقعة التحكيم هذه..

ان أبا موسى كان أبعد ما يكون عن الغفلة..

بل انه في حواره هذا كان ذكاؤه أكثر حركة من ذكاء عمرو بن العاص المشهور بالذكاء والدهاء..

فعندما أراد عمرو أن يجرّع أبا موسى خلافة معاوية بحجة حسبه في قريش, وولايته لدم عثمان, جاء رد أبي موسى حاسما لامعا كحد السيف..

اذا كانت الخلافة بالشرف, فأبرهة بن الصباح سليل الملوك أولى بها من معاوية..

واذا كانت بدم عثمان والدفاع عن حقه, فابن عثمان رضي الله عنه, اولى بهذه الولاية من معاوية..

**

لقد سارت قضية التحيكم بعد هذا الحوار في طريق يتحمّل مسؤليتها عمرو بن العاص وحده..

فقد أبرأ أبو موسى ذمته بردّ الأمر الى الأمة, تقول كلمتها وتخنار خليفتها..

ووافق عمرو والتزم بهذا الرأي..

ولم يكن يخطر ببال أبي موسى أن عمرو في هذا الموقف الذي يهدد الاسلام والمسلمين بشر بكارثة, سيلجأ الى المناورة, هما يكن اقتناعه بمعاوية..

ولقد حذره ابن عباس حين رجع اليهم يخبرهم بما تم الاتفاق عليه..

حذره من مناورات عمرو وقال له:

" أخشى والله أن يكون عمرو قد خدعك, فان كنتما قد اتفقتما على شيء فقدمه قبلك ليتكلم, ثم تكلم أنت بعده"..!

لكن أبا موسى كان يرى الموقف أكبر وأجل من أن يناور فيه عمرو, ومن ثم لم يخالجه أي ريب أوشك في التزام عمرو بما اتفقنا عليه..

واجتمعا في اليوم التالي.. أبو موسى ممثلا لجبهة الامام علي, وعمرو بن العاص ممثلا لجبهة معاوية..

ودعا أبو موسى عمرا ليتحدث.. فأبى عمرو وقال له:

" ما كنت لأتقدمك وأنت أكثر مني فضلا.. وأقدم هجرة.. وأكبر سنا"..!!

وتقد أبو موسى واستقبل الحشود الرابضة من كلا الفريقين.

وقال:

" أيها الناس.. انا قد نظنا فيما يجمع الله به ألفة هذه الأمة, ويصلح أمرها, فلم نر شيئا أبلغ من خلع الرجلين علي ومعاوية, وجعلها شورى يختار الناس لأنفسهم من يرونه لها..

واني قد خلعت عليا ومعاوية..

فاستقبلوا أمركم وولوا عليكم من أحببتم"...

وجاء دور عمرو بن العاص ليعلن خلع معاوية, كما خلع أبو موسى عليا, تنفيذا للاتفاق المبرم بالأمس...

وصعد عمرو المنبر, وقال:

" أيها الناس, ان أبا موسى قد قال كما سمعتم وخلع صاحبه,

ألا واني قد خلعت صاحبه كما خلعه, وأثبت صاحبي معاوية, فانه ولي أمير المؤمنين عثمان والمطالب بدمه, وأحق الناس بمقامه.."!!

ولم يحتمل أبو موسى وقع المفاجأة, فلفح عمرا بكلمات غاضبة ثائرة..

وعاد من جديد الى عزلته, وأغذّ خطاه الى مكة.. الى جوار البيت الحرام, يقضي هناك ما بقي له من عمر وأيام..

كان أبو موسى رضي الله عنه موضع ثقة الرسول وحبه, وموضع ثقة خلفائه واصحابه وحبهم...

ففي حياته عليه الصلاة والسلام ولاه مع معاذ بن جبل أمر اليمن..

وبعد وفاة الرسول عاد الى المدينة ليجمل مسؤولياته في الجهاد الكبير الذي خاضته جيوش الاسلام ضد فارس والروم..

وفي عهد عمر ولاه أمير المؤمنين البصرة..

وولاه الخليفة عثمان الكوفة..

**

وكان من أهل القرآن, حفظا, وفقها, وعملا..

ومن كلماته المضيئة عن القرآن:

" اتبعوا القرآن..

ولا تطمعوا في أن يتبعكم القرآن"..!!

وكان من اهل العبادة المثابرين..

وفي الأيام القائظة التي يكاد حرّها يزهق الأنفاس, كنت تجد أبا موسى يلقاها لقاء مشتاق ليصومها ويقول:

" لعل ظمأ الهواجر يكون لنا ريّا يوم القيامة"..

**

وذات يوم رطيب جاءه أجله..

وكست محيّاه اشراقة من يرجو رحمة الله وحسن ثوابه.ز

والكلمات التي كان يرددها دائما طوال حياته المؤمنة, راح لسانه الآن وهو في لحظات الرحيل يرددها.ز

تلك هي:

" اللهم أنت السلام..ومنك السلام
*
 *الجواب:*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك الله فيك . 
ووفَّقَك الله لِكُلّ خَيْر .

أولاً : قصة التحكيم مشهورة .. إلا أنه أدخِل فيها ما ليس منها ، بل بعض ما يُقال فيها كذب وباطل
قال الإمام ابن العربي في قصة التحكيم وذِكر ما قيل عن أبي موسى وعمر بن العاص رضي الله عنهما - ما نصّه :
هذا كله كذب صُراح ، ما جَرى منه حرف قطّ ، وإنما هو شيء أخبر عنه الْمُبْتَدِعة ، ووضَعَتْه التاريخية للملوك ، فتوارثه أهل المجانة والمجاهرة بمعاصي الله والبِدَع .
وإنما الذي روى الأئمة الثقات الأثبات أنهما لَمَّا اجتمعا للنظر في الأمر – في عُصبة كريمة من الناس منهم ابن عُمر ونحوه – عَزَل عمروٌ معاوية . 
ثم ذَكَر ابن العربي ما رواه الدراقطني بسنده إلى حُضَين بن المنذر ، وهو مِن خواصّ علي رضي الله عنه ، وما كان من أمْر عمرو بن العاص وأبي موسى ، وأنهما جعلا الأمر في النَّفَر الذين توفِّي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو عنهم راضٍ . 
ثم قال ابن العربي رحمه الله : فهذا كان بدء الحديث ومُنتهاه ، فأعرِضُوا عن الغاوين ، وازجروا العاوين ! وعرّجوا على الناكثين ، إلى سُنن المهتَدِين . وأمسِكوا الألسنة عن السابِقين في الدِّين .
وإياكم أن تكونوا يوم القيامة من الهالكين بِخصومة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد هَلَك من كان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خَصْمه . ودَعُوا ما مضَى ، فقد قضى الله ما قضى . اه . 

ثانيا : لا فائدة من طرح مثل تلك القصص - حتى ما ثبَت منها - ولا أن تلوكها الألسنة ؛ لأن مِن شأن ذلك إيغَار الصدور على بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل قد يؤدّي ذلك إلى وصف أحد منهم بالمكر والخداع ، وغير ذلك مما يُجلّ عنه أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و رضي الله عنهم .
قيل لعمرين بن عبد العزيز : ما تقول في أهل صِفِّين ؟ قال : تلك دماء طَهّر الله منها يدي فلا أُحِبّ أن أَخْضِب بها لساني .
وبهذا القول قال الشافعي .
وقال : وسُئل أبو حنيفة عن عليّ رضي الله عنه ومعاوية رضي الله عنه وقَتْلَى صِفِّين ، فقال : إذا قَدِمْتُ على الله يسألني عما كَلَّفَنِي ولا يسألني عن أمورهم .
وروى أنه حين سَئل عنه قال : تلك الدماء طَهّر الله منها شأننا ، أفلا نطهر منها لساننا ؟!
وقال ابن المبارك : السيف الذي وقع بين الصحابة فتنة ، ولا أقول لأحد منهم هو مفتون .
قال يعقوب بن شيبة : سمعت أحمد بن حنبل سُئل عن هذا ، فقال : فيه غير حديث صحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وَكَرِه أن يتكلّم في هذا بأكثر من هذا .
يعني حينما سُئل عن حديث : " وَيحَ عَمّار تقتله الفئة الباغية " .

قال القرطبي : 
وقد سُئلَ بعضهم عن الدماء التي أُرِيقَتْ فيما بينهم ، فقال : (تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ) .
وسُئل بعضهم عنها أيضا ، فقال : تلك دماء قد طَهّر الله منها يَدِي فلا أخْضِبُ بها لساني . يعني التحرّز من الوقوع في خطأ ، والْحُكُم على بعضهم بما لا يكون مُصيباً فيه .
قال بن فورك : ومن أصحابنا من قال : إن سبيل ما جَرَتْ بين الصحابة من المنازعات كَسَبِيل ما جرى بين إخوة يوسف مع يوسف ، ثم إنهم لم يَخْرُجُوا بذلك عن حَدّ الولاية والنبوة ، فكذلك الأمر فيما جرى بين الصحابة .
وقال المحاسبي : فأما الدماء فقد أشكل علينا القول فيها باختلافهم ، وقد سُئل الحسن البصري عن قتالهم ، فقال : شَهِدَه أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وغِبْنَا ، وعَلِمُوا وجَهِلْنَا ، واجتمعوا فاتَّبَعْنَا ، واخْتَلَفُوا فَوَقَفْنَا . قال المحاسبي : فنحن نقول كما قال الحسَنُ ، ونعلم أن القوم كانوا أعلم بما دَخَلُوا فيه مِنّا ، ونَتَّبِع ما اجتمعوا عليه ، ونقف عندما اختلفوا فيه ، ولا نَبْتَدِع رأياً مِنّا ، ونعلم أنهم اجتهدوا وأرادوا الله عز وجل ، إذ كانوا غير مُتَّهَمِين في الدِّين ، ونسأل الله التوفيق .

فهذا هو سبيل أهل العلم .. الكفّ عما شَجَر بين أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وعدم الخوض فيه .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما ينتشر اليوم عن " معجزات الطبيعة " !
*
*السؤال:*
*انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة عبر المواقع والمنتديات مواضيع تحتوي على صور وملفات صوت وفيديو تعبر عن معجزات .. كخروج نافورة من الرمال في الصحراء ، وظهور لفظ الجلالة على جلود الماعز .. وسحابة ترسم لفظ الجلالة ، والفتاة التي تحولت إلى حيوان .. ومعظم هذه الأشياء تكون غير صحيحة وملفقة .. وهذه الأشياء منتشرة جدا . فما هو الحكم في مثل هذه الأشياء ؟* 

*الجواب:**الحمد لله
آيات الله في هذا الكون كثيرة ، فكل ذرة فيه تشهد له سبحانه بالعظمة والجلال ، وتنطق له بالوحدانية .
قال الله عز وجل : (حم . تَنزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ . إِنَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ . وَفِي خَلْقِكُمْ وَمَا يَبُثُّ مِن دَابَّةٍ آيَاتٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ . وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِن رِّزْقٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ آيَاتٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ . تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَ اللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) الجاثية/1-6
وهكذا جاءت دعوة التأمل والتدبر في عشرات الآيات في القرآن الكريم ، تحث على النظر في آيات الكون الظاهرة للعيان ، لتتفكر فيها فترجع منها باليقين بالخالق ، وبالإيمان بوحدانيته سبحانه .
والسمة المشتركة بين هذه الآيات هي الظهور للعموم ، فالسماء والأرض والجبال والشمس والقمر والأنعام والمطر والنفس وغيرها ، كلها آيات يشترك في رؤيتِها ومعرفتِها جميعُ البشر ، ويتمكن كل إنسان من إدراك عظمتها ودلالتها على الرب الخلاَّق ، وإن كان فيها للعالِم مِن الأسرار التي يختص بها دون العامي ، ولكنها باديةٌ للجميع ، يستخرج منها كلٌّ بِحَسَبِهِ .
أما ما ينتشر اليوم من حديث عن " معجزات الطبيعة " ومنها الأمثلة التي ذكرها السائل ، فمن حيث قدرة الله تعالى ، فإن الله على كل شيء قدير ، كظهور لفظ الجلالة على جلود الماعز أو على بيضة ، أو مسخ بعض الناس .
بل نؤمن بأن المسخ سيقع ، كما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فقد روى الترمذي (2212) أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( فِي هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ خَسْفٌ وَمَسْخٌ وَقَذْفٌ . فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، وَمَتَى ذَاكَ ؟ قَالَ : إِذَا ظَهَرَتْ الْقَيْنَاتُ وَالْمَعَازِفُ وَشُرِبَتْ الْخُمُورُ ) صححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . 
هذا بالنظر إلى قدرة الله تعالى ، وأما بالنظر إلى وقوع هذه " المعجزات " ! فإن أكثر ما ينتشر اليوم منها لا حظَّ له من التوثيق والتوكيد ، وأغلب ما يتناقله الناس منها إنما هي أحاديث مجالس ، وصور منتديات ، لا يُدرَى مصدرُها ولا منشؤُها .
أفبمثل هذه الحكايات يحتج المسلم على صحة دينه وعقيدته ؟!
وهل نقصت عنه أدلة الفطرة واليقين كي يلجأ إلى تلك الإشاعات ؟!
والموقف الصحيح من هذه الأخبار ، هو التوقف فيها ، فلا نصدقها ، لاحتمال أنها كذب ، ولا نكذبها ، لاحتمال أنها صدق ، ما لم يكن عندنا دليل واضح على صدقها أو كذبها فنجزم به حينئذٍ . 
فينبغي على المسلم العاقل – الذي يعي ضوابط التلقي والاستدلال – التأني في الإيمان بها والتصديق لها ، فضلا عن نشرها ودعوة الناس إلى التسبيح بعجبها .
غير أن الذي وقع خلاف ذلك ، حيث انساق كثيرون وراء هذه " الحكايات " ، فراحوا ينشرونها ويتحدثون بها في المجالس ، ويتناقلونها في جوالاتهم ورسائلهم ، ثم يفاجؤون بعد أيام أنها كذب مصنوع مختلق ، نشره بعض المتحمِّسين للدين - جهلا وسذاجة - ، أو بعضُ الملحدين الحاقدين - استهزاءً وسخرية - ، مما كان السببَ في فتنة الكثيرين ، والله المستعان.
فالذي ننكره هو التسرع في إثباتها ، وإلباسها لَبوس الإعجاز والتحدي ، ودعوة الناس إليها ، واتخاذها شكل الظاهرة المتفشية التي لا حدود لها ، فكل يوم يحمل منها قصة جديدة وحكاية.
حتى وصل الحال إلى صور من السخافة التي يترفع عن تصديقها العقل السليم ، ترى ذلك في حكاية " صوت زئير الأسد " الذي يسمع فيه بعضهم - شططا وتكلفا - صوت لفظ الجلالة .
وأشنع من ذلك وأسوأ : ما بلغ في بعض البلاد من التبرك والتمسح والاستشفاء بشجرة ظهر على جذعها لفظ الجلالة ، ثم تبين بالبحث أنه منحوت بفعل فاعل يريد إضلال الناس .
فعلى المسلمين التوقف عن ترويج مثل هذه الشائعات ، التي قد تكون سبباً لإضلال الناس . 
ونسأل الله تعالى أن يفقهنا في ديننا .
والله أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما حكم هذا الدعاء؟
*
*السؤال:
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل حفظكم الله وبارك فيكم

ما حكم هذا الدعاء؟

يارب : إذا أعطيتني مالاً لا تأخذ سعادتي .. 
وإذا أعطيتني قوةً لا تأخذ عقلي ..
وإذا أعطيتني نجاحاً لا تأخذ تواضعي .. 
وإذا أعطيتني تواضعاً لا تأخذ اعتزازي بكرامتي 

يارب : لا تدعني أصاب بالغرور إذا نجحت .. و لا أصاب باليأس إذا فشلت؟؟ 
بل ذكرني دائماً بأن الفشل هو التجارب التي تسبق النجاح 

يا رب : علمني أن التسامح هو أكبر مراتب القوة .. 
وأن حب الانتقام هو أول مظاهر الضعف 

يارب : إذا جردتني من المال اترك لي الأمل .. 
وإذا جردتني من النجاح اترك لي قوة العناد حتى أتغلب على الفشل .. 
وإذا جردتني من نعمة الصحة اترك لي نعمة الإيمان 

يا رب : إذا أسأت إلى الناس أعطني شجاعة الإعتذار .. 
وإذا أساء الناس إلىّ أعطني شجاعة العفو والغفران 

يا رب : علمني أن أحب الناس كما أحب نفسي .. 
وعلمني أن أحاسب نفسي كما أحاسب الناس 

يا رب : ساعدني على أن أقول الحق في وجه الأقوياء .. 
وساعدني على ألا أقول الباطل لأكسب تصفيق الضعفاء

*
*الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وحفظك الله ، وبارك الله فيك .

فيه تكلّف ، وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحِب جوامع الدعاء ويدع ما سوى ذلك . كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها .

وفي بعضه سوء أدب في الدعاء ، فإن على المسلم أن يدعو الله وهو مُوقِن بالإجابة .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ادعوا الله وأنتم موقنون بالإجابة ، واعلموا أن الله لا يستجيب دعاء مِن قَلْبٍ غافلٍ لاهٍ . رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي ، وصححه الألباني .
وأن يدعو الله دعاء العبد الذليل المحتاج إلى جُود مولاه وكرمه ، فليس يسأل بخيلا .
ولذا قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا يقولن أحدكم اللهم اغفر لي إن شئت . اللهم ارحمني إن شئت ؛ ليعزم في الدعاء ، فإن الله صانعُ ما شاء لا مُكْرِه له . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 
وفي رواية لمسلم : إِذَا دَعَا أَحَدُكُمْ فَلاَ يَقُلِ : اللّهُمّ اغْفِرْ لِي إِنْ شِئْتَ ، وَلََكِنْ لِيَعْزِمِ الْمَسْأَلَةَ ، وَلْيُعَظّمِ الرّغْبَةَ ، فَإنّ اللّهَ لاَ يَتَعَاظَمُهُ شَيْءٌ أَعْطَاهُ .
وعن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إذا دعا أحدكم فليعزم في الدعاء ، ولا يقل اللهم إن شئت فأعطني ، فإن الله لا مُسْتَكْرِه له . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

وعلى المسلم أن يسأل الله أن يدفع عنه البلاء ، وأن يسأل الله العافية .
ففي صحيح مسلم أيضا من حديث عن أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَادَ رجلا من المسلمين قد خَفَتْ فَصَارَ مثل الفَرْخ ، فقال له رسول الله : هل كنت تدعو بشيء أو تسأله إياه ؟ قال : نعم ، كنت أقول : اللهم ما كنت مُعَاقِبي به في الآخرة فَعَجِّله لي في الدنيا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : سبحان الله ! لا تطيقه - أو لا تستطيعه - أفلا قُلْتَ : اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار . قال : فَدَعَا الله له فَشَفَاه .

فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يقول في دعائه : 
( يا رب : إذا جردتني من المال اترك لي الأمل .. 
وإذا جردتني من النجاح اترك لي قوة العناد حتى أتغلب على الفشل .. 
وإذا جردتني من نعمة الصحة اترك لي نعمة الإيمان ) .

وعليه أن يسأل الله أن يُسبِغ عليه نِعَمه ظاهرة وباطِنه ، وأن يُتِمّ نعمته عليه ، ولا يَنْزِعها منه .

وفيما صحّ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أدعية خير كثير ، مع بُعدها عن التكلّف والاعتداء في الدعاء . 

والله أعلم . 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حملوني وغسلوني وكفنوني......وأنا لازلت حيّه*

*السؤال:
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل حفظكم الله

ما رأي فضيلتكم في هذا الموضوع؟

--------------------------------

حملوني وغسلوني وكفنوني......وانا لازلت حيّه

أحسستٌ بتعب وببعض الألم...اتجهتُ إلى أمي اشتكي إليها كعادتي...

تحسست جبهتي براحتها النقية..ثم ناولتني مخفضا للحرارة وقالت لي:حرارتك مرتفعه قليلا..

اذهبي وارتاحي وبإذن الله ستكونين بخير...

نفذت ما قالته والدتي...واستلقيتٌ على سريري...

شعرتُ بالنعااااااااااس............

وحينها....أحسست ببرودة شديدة في أطرافي....

حاولتُ تحريك أصابع قدمي فلم استطع!!!!

شعرتُ بشيء يسري في أوصالي!!

أيقنتُ وقتها انه الموت لا محالة!!!!

مرّت سنوات عمري كلها أمام عيني في لحظات...

كم أذنبت؟!! وكم أسرفت؟!! وكم قسوت؟!! وكم؟؟ ...وكم؟؟ ....وكم؟؟

كيف سألاقي ربي وهذه افعالي!!!

لم أعد اشعر بشيء,,,,سوى بتسارع أنفاسي..

ضيقا شديدا في صدري...

لساني!! مالذي جرى له هو الآخر؟؟؟

لا استطيع الكلام ..حاولتُ أن انطق بالشهادتين...

ولم استطع حتى ان اراجع اقوالي!!

ل ح ظ  ات............وسكن كل شيء...

ولم يعد في هذا الجسد روح...

فقد فاضت لخالقها...........

دخلت أختي الغرفة...نادتني.....ونادتني فلم اجبها......ظنّت بأنني نائمة..

اقتربت مني وحركتني فلم اجبها أيضا...

أسرعت إلى أمي الحبيبة....جاءت أمي وحملتني في حضنها...نادتني وحركتني بقوة..

وهي تناديني...وما من مجيب لها!!!

ليتني استطيع أن أرد عليكِ يا أمّاه..كم تجاهلت نداءك حين كنت استطيع الاجابه..

...دوت صرخة من أمي ملأت المكان..استيقظ أبي من قيلولته...

جاء يركض فزعا...سمع صراخ أمي وبكاء إخوتي...الذين تجمهروا حولي!!!

حملني...واسندني...وكذلك ناداني...ولم يجد مني جواب.......!!!

ردد...لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله...إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..

أغمض عيناي وأغلق فمي............وغطاني...!!

لازالوا يبكون ...وضعوني ليلتها في غرفة باردة...باردة جدا....

هذا صوت عمتي....وتلك الأخرى جدتي...كلهم هنا يبكون فقدي...

تلك تقول..كانت رحمة الله عليها......وكانت....والأخرى تقول كانت.....وكانت......

أتُراهم يذكرونني بالخير!!!!!!!

أم يغتابونني كما كنت افعل بالناس...!!

وفي اليوم التالي..

جاؤوا إلي وحملوني...ووضعوني على تلك الخشبة....

التي طالما خفت منها...وكنت ابغضها....

والآن وضعوني عليها عنوة...دون أن يأخذوا برأيي....!!

بدأوا بقص ملابسي...ونزعها..لم استطع منعهم!!

فقد أصبحت جمادا!!

غسلوني.....وطهروني....وبذلك البياض لفّوني وكفنوني!!!!

وهنا جاء دور الأحباب والأصحاب....ليودعونني الوداع الأخير!!

انهالوا عليّ بقبلاتهم...ودموعهم قد ملأت عيونهم....

وبعدها.....حملوني على الاكتاف!!

((وحدّووووه ........لا اله إلا الله))

قالوها بعد أن حملوني...تلك الكلمات التي كنت أخاف سماعها...

واهربُ حتى لا أرى منظر الجنازة.....

ولكن الآن لا مفر لي فقد أصبحت....جنازة.....

وضعوني بالسيارة..حيث سيأخذونني إلى مسكني الجديد..

الدنيا لم تعد كما كانت...أراها بااااااااهته...لاشيء يوحي بالجمال فيها...!!

وصلنا إلى ذلك المسجد ..الذي أحببته مُذ كنت طفله..

أذكر أنني كنت أتمنى أن أصلي في قسم الرجال...

لكن أبي كان ينهرني ويقول:اذهبي مع أمك فأنت امرأة!!

لكنني الآن سأدخل قسم الرجال..ولكن ليس على قدميّ..

بل.........محمولة على الاكتاف!!

وضعوني وبدأوا بالصلاة...

وبعد أن انتهوا...عادوا وحملوني من جديد..

ليذهبوا إلى تلك المقبرة!!.....كم هو اسمها جااااف!!

تلك الحفرة التي هناك...هي بيتي الجديد!!

التراب مبللا...يبدو أن مطرا أصاب هذه المقبرة...

كم كنت اعشق اللعب بالتراب...والعبث بالطين مع الصغار...

ولكني اليوم سأسكن هنا...وكل ما حولي تراب!!!!!!!!

وضعوني وبداوا بوضع التراب فوقي..

ما هذه الظلمة الحااااالكة!!!

لقد دفنوني!!!

ودفنوا معي كل ذكرياتي...فقد تناثر مابقي مني مع ذرات التراب..

رحلتُ عن هذه الدنيا رحيلا بلا عودة..

أحسستُ ببرودة على جبيني...فتحتُ عيني !!

فإذا بها أمي الغالية...وضعت كفها على جبيني لتطمئن عليّ...

قمتُ فزعه..أتصبب عرقا..فما شاهدته ليس بهيّن!!!!!

رأيتُ تلك الورقة على حافة سريري..

وقد كتبت بها قبل فترة..

((كوني متفائلة فالحياة بين يديكِ))

مزّقتها.....وعلى شفتيّ ابتسامة باااااااهتة....

يخالطها...

خوف من الموت...

ورغبة في الجنة...

ورجاء في عفو الخالق......

*
*الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله ورعاك .

لو كان ذلك خَيَالاً أو تَخَيُّلا لكان في الأمر سَعَة ، ومثل ذلك ما جاء في قصيدة ( ليس الغريب ) مِن تصوّر الموت والتغسيل والحمل والدفن والسؤال ونحو ذلك .

أما أن تُصوّر على أنها رؤيا فلا يَجوز إذا كان ذلك مُجرّد تخيّل ، وليس حقيقة ، وذلك لأن الكذب في الرؤيا كبيرة من الكبائر ، وما أكثر ما يقع هذا في الكِتابات وفي التمثيل وفي القصص .
ومن كذب في الرؤيا وزعم أنه رأى رؤيا وهو كاذب في ذلك فإنه يُكلّف يوم القيامة أن يعقد بين حبّتي شعير ، وليس بِفاعل ، وذلك من باب التحدّي والتعجيز .

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : مَن تَحَلّم بِحُلم لم يَره كُلِّف أن يَعقد بَين شَعيرتين ، ولن يفعل . رواه البخاري . 
وفي رواية لأحمد : ومَن تَحَلّم عُذّب حتى يعقد شعيرة ، وليس بعاقد .
وفي رواية ابن ماجه : مَن تَحَلّم حِلما كاذبا كُلّف أن يَعقد بَين شَعيرتين ، ويُعَذّب على ذلك

فالأمر عظيم ، وليس بِهيِّن .

والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ملكة جمال الجنة؟؟؟* 
*السؤال:
*
*السلام عليكم

الله يحفظك ياشيخ ممكن تعليلقك على هذه المشاركه* 

*هل قرأتم أو رأيتم أو عرفتم عن ملكة جمال الجنة؟؟؟.. 

جالسة في قصرها الجميل ترتدى أجمل الثياب....

.و حولها الخدم من كل مكان ...

... بإشارة من إصبعها يهرول الجميع لتنفيذ أوامرها..

.... بأمنية تخطر على بالها يتحقق المحال .

........ تحتار ........ آين من جواهرها التى لاحصر لها سترتديها اليوم 

لحبيبها .....

.. لعلك تظنها زوجة أحد من المؤمنين من الحور العين ....

.... لا ياصاحبى ...

.. فإنها أكثر جمالا و ملكا و تنعما .

...... أتدرى من هى ؟

إنها المسلمة المؤمنة التى أطاعت ربها 

..... نفذت أوامره ..

..عاشت في الدنيا محافظة على صلاتها 

... محافظة على حجابها ...

. متصفة بأجمل صفات الحياء والأخلاق ..

نساء الدنيا المؤمنات اللاتي يدخلهن الله الجنة برحمته :

وهؤلاء هن ملكات الجنة وهن اشرف وأفضل وأكمل وأجمل من الحور العين

( لعبادتهن الله في الدنيا ) 

وفى حديث رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- لأم سلمة- رضي الله عنها- 

أن فضل نساء الدنيا على الحور العين كفضل ظاهر الثوب على بطانته

وقد أعد الله لهن قصوراً ونعيماً ممدوداً أعطاهن الله شباباً دائماً وجمالاً 

لم تره عين من قبل

, قال- صلى الله عليه وسلم- في وصفهن أن المؤمن لينظر إلي مخ ساقها ( أي 

زوجته ) 

كما ينظر أحدكم إلى السلك من الفضة في الياقوت ( كأنهن في شفافية الجواهر )

على رؤوسهن التيجان وثيابهن الحرير . 

فيا أيتها المسلمة .... ألا ترضين بأن تكوني ملكة الجنة المتوجة , 

تنتقلين بين أصناف النعيم كما تشائين ؟!!!

أختاه لا تتركى صلاتك

أختاه أكرمى نفسك بحجابك ،

أختاه بري والديك

أختاه و الله قلبك أرق وأغلى ، من أن تؤذيه بعلاقات محرمة قبل الزواج 

، ادخرى قلبك النفيس

و الجأي بالدعاء الى الله أن يرزقك زوجا ، 

يعوضك ما قد تتصورين فواته عليك من متعة قبل الزواج...

من تتزوجين في الجنه ؟

المرأة لا تخرج عن هذه الحالات في الدنيا فهي: 

1- إما أن تموت قبل أن تتزوج. 

2- إما أن تموت بعد طلاقها قبل أن تتزوج من آخر. 

3- إما أن تكون متزوجة ولكن لا يدخل زوجها معها الجنة، والعياذ بالله. 

4- إما أن تموت بعد زواجها. 

5- إما أن يموت زوجها وتبقى بعده بلا زوج حتى تموت. 

6- إما أن يموت زوجها فتتزوج بعده غيره. 

هذه حالات المرأة في الدنيا ولكل حالة ما يقابلها في الجنة: 

1- فأما المرأة التي ماتت قبل أن تتزوج فهذه يزوجها الله – عزوجل – في الجنة من رجل من أهل الدنيا لقوله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم : « ما في الجنة أعزب » ، قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا لم تتزوج – أي المرأة – في 

الدنيا فإن الله تعالى يزوجها ما تقر بها عينها في الجنة.. فالنعيم في الجنة ليس مقصورا على الذكور وإنما 

هو للذكور والإناث ومن جملة النعيم: الزواج. 

2- ومثلها المرأة التي ماتت وهي مطلقة. 

3- ومثلها المرأة التي لم يدخل زوجها الجنة. قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: فالمرأة إذا كانت من أهل الجنة ولم 

تتزوج أو كان زوجها ليس من أهل الجنة فإنها إذا دخلت الجنة فهناك من أهل الجنة من لم يتزوجوا من الرجال.

أي فيتزوجها أحدهم. 

4- وأما المرأة التي ماتت بعد زواجها فهي – في الجنة! – لزوجها الذي ماتت عنه. 

5- وأما المرأة التي مات عنها زوجها فبقيت بعده لم تتزوج حتى ماتت فهي زوجة له في الجنة. 

6- وأما المرأة التي مات عنها زوجها فتزوجت بعده فإنها تكون لآخر أزواجها مهما كثروا لقوله صلى الله عليه 

وسلم : « المرأة لآخر أزواجها » . ولقول حذيفة رضي الله عنه لامرأته: ( إن شئت أن تكوني زوجتي في 

الجنة فلا تزوجي بعدي فإن المرأة في الجنة لآخر أزواجها في الدنيا فلذلك حرم الله على أزواج النبي أن 

ينكحن بعده لأنهن أزواجه في الجنة ). 

مسألة: قد يقول قائل: إنه قد ورد في الدعاء للجنازة أننا نقول ( وأبدلها زوجا خيرا من زوجها ) فإذا كانت 

متزوجة.. فكيف ندعوا لها بهذا ونحن نعلم أن زوجها في الدنيا هو زوجها في الجنة وإذا كانت لم تتزوج فأين 

زوجها؟ 

والجواب كما قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: "إن كانت غير متزوجة فالمراد خيرا من زوجها المقدر لها لو بقيت وأما 

إذا كانت متزوجة فالمراد بكونه خيرا من زوجها أي خيرا منه في الصفات في الدنيا لأن التبديل يكون بتبديل 

الأعيان كما لو بعت شاة ببعير مثلا ويكون بتبديل الأوصاف كما لو قلت لك بدل الله كفر هذا الرجل بإيمان وكما 

في قوله تعالى: { ويوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسماوات } ، والأرض هي الأرض ولكنها مدت والسماء 

هي السماء لكنها انشقت".

اللهم ثبتنا على دينك يا رب العالمين 

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبمغفرتك عن عذابك

*
*الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا

لا أعلم أنه يصِحّ حديثا في تفضيل نساء الدنيا على نساء الجنة .
وحديث : (أن فضل نساء الدنيا على الحور العين كفضل ظاهر الثوب على بطانته) ضعيف شديد الضعف .

ويُدعى للميت إذا كان رجلا أن يُبدله الله زوجا خيرا من زوجه .
ففي حديث عوف بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على جنازة ، فحفظت مِن دُعائه وهو يقول : اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، وعافه واعْفُ عنه ، وأكرم نُزُله ، ووسّع مُدْخَله ، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونَقِّه مِن الخطايا كما نَقّيت الثوب الأبيض مِن الدَّنس ، وأبدله دارا خيرا مِن دَاره ، وأهلا خيرا من أهله ، وزوجا خيرا من زوجه ، وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر ، أو مِن عذاب النار . قال عوف : حتى تمنيت أن أكون أنا ذلك الميت . رواه مسلم 

قال السيوطي : قال طائفة من الفقهاء هذا خاصّ بالرَّجُل ، ولا يُقال في الصلاة على المرأة : أبْدِلْها زوجا خيرا من زوجها ؛ لجواز أن تكون لزوجها في الجنة ، فإن المرأة لا يمكن الاشتراك فيها ، والرَّجُل يَقْبَل ذلك . اه . 

والله أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* 
ما صحة هذه القصة عن خلق حواء 

السؤال:
فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم.. 

قرأت هذه القصة ورأيت أن كاتبها حاد بفكره عن القرآن والسنة في بيان القصة ... أرجو تعليقكم

سكنت حواء مع زوجها آدم عليه السلام أبو البشر الجنة، وأنذرهما الله تبارك وتعالى أن لا يقربا شجرة معينة، ولكن الشيطان وسوس لهما فأكلا منها فأنزلهما الله إلى الأرض ومكن لهما سبل العيش بها وطالبهما بعبادة الله وحده وحض الناس على ذلك.

سيرتها:
خلق حواء:

عندما نقرأ القرآن لا نجد ذكراً لحواء أبداً (الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا) لم يستعرض خلق حواء كما أفرد لخلق آدم في سبع سور وكل سورة فيها اختلاف . ليس في القرآن شيء عن حواء وأنا كمسلم المفروض أن أسلّم بهذا الكتاب وسبق أن نبّهنا الناس أنه يجب أن لا نقول : كان المفروض أن يكون كذا .. ولماذا لم يقل كذا .. ولماذا قال كذا ؟ وهذه الألفاظ تُخرِج عن مناط الإسلام الصحيح . المسلم الحق يأخذ القرآن نبراساً ويأخذه مثالاً والقرآن هو الذي يبقى وليس أنا الذي أحدد ماذا يقول ، هذا الكلام غير منضبط

ماذا فعلت الإسرائيليات ؟ إذا وجدوا أنك تشتكي من شيء معين فهم يأخذوك ويصطادوك ويتلقفون من يريد سماع قصة ، وينسجون حكاية حولها والظروف خدمتهم في أن هنالك حديث للرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول فيه جملة - سأذكرها لاحقاً – لو كنت محققاً أو متدبراً أو واعياً يجب أن أعرف لماذا قال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- هذا الحديث وما هو سببه وما هي مناسبته؟ هل كان يتكلم عن خلق آدم وحواء؟ أو كان يستعرض خلق آدم وحواء؟ يجب أن نعرف مناسبة الحديث وسببه ولماذا قاله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟.

مناسبة حديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يشجع الرجال على حُسن معاملة النساء ويضرب لهم مثلاً بطبيعة المرأة لا بخلقها فيقول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "استوصوا بالنساء خيرا، فإن المرأة خلقت من ضلع، وإن أعوج شيء في الضلع أعلاه، فإن ذهبت تقيمه كسرته، وإن تركته لم يزل أعوج، فاستوصوا بالنساء خيرا" أول الحديث يقول استوصوا بالنساء خيراً، إذن الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يعلم أن طبيعة المرأة تجعل الرجل قد يسيء معاملتها لأنه لا يفهم حقيقة الأمر، فإن طبيعة المرأة تختلف عن طبيعة الرجل مع أنهما من جنس واحد وهذه الطبيعة التي قد لا تعجب الرجل في المرأة هي الميزة وهي قمة الإستقامة. الحديث ليس له علاقة بالخِلقة إنما النقطة التي تكلم فيها الحديث هي التي تكلمت فيها آيات سورة النساء، المضمون العام(فَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئاً وَيَجْعَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ خَيْراً كَثِيراً) أنت كرهته لأسباب وليس فجأة لكن هذه الأسباب شاء الله لو أنت صبرت سيجعل الله تعالى فيه خيراً كثيراً. آيات الطلاق فيها توصيفات بديعة وفيها مضامين ليس لها علاقة بالطلاق ولكنها تبشر الصابر (وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجاً) (وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ) ما علاقة هذه الآية بالطلاق؟ لكن إذا تدبرتها تجد أن الرجل المستعجل بالطلاق لو صبر يجعل الله تعالى له مخرجاً. إذن مضمون سورة الطلاق هو مضمون حديث الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-. إذا ذهب رجل ليطلق امرأته يقول له الحديث انتبه أنت لم تفهم ، استوصي بالنساء خيراً المرأة خلِقت من ضلع.

الإسرائيليات دخلت هنا وأخذت هذه الجملة فقط وقالت أن آدم كان نائماً ثم أُخِذ منه ضلع خلقت منه حواء، من أين جاءوا بهذا الكلام؟ كلمة ضلع أصلها بعيد عن ضلع العظم الذي في جنب الإنسان. العرب قبل القرآن كانوا يسمون المنحني من الأرض ضلعاً هذا قبل القرآن وقبل محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقبل الحديث. ولما نفهم نحن هذا الأمر ما سُمّيَ هذا الجزء من الجسد ضلعاً إلا لأنه أعوج، كلمة ضلع هي الميزة التي في العظم و غاية استقامة الأعوج أنه أعوج حتى يقوم بمهمته ولولا اعوجاجه لسقط القلب في الحشى وهذا تدبير إلهي . لذا قال تعالى (فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي فَقَعُواْ لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ) (29) (الحجر). نفخ الروح هو آخر مرحلة في الخلق بعد تمام التسوية. سوّى واستوى لا تطلق إلا على الشيء المنضبط الناضج المكتمل في مهامه. الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تدرّب على وحي السماء وتعلّم على وحي السماء فأصبحت مفردات كلماته عالية لغوية بليغة فقال : فإن المرأة خلقت من ضلع وإن أعوج شيء في الضلع أعلاه. هذه تذكرنا بواقعة عيسى وآدم عليهما السلام (إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ) ثم تكلم عن آدم خلقه من تراب. لغة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مستقاة من الوحي وتأثير الوحي جعل الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يتكلم بلغة القرآن.

القرآن كلام الله تعالى وقال سبحانه : (خُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ) فهل هناك مادة اسمها عجل خلق منها الإنسان ؟ حتى لو لم أعرف المجاز والكناية والاستعارة، وفي آية أخرى (اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن ضَعْفٍ). نحن لما سمعنا أنا خلقنا من تراب ذهب ذهننا إلى التراب الذي نعرفه لكن لما نسمع من ضعف فهل هناك مادة اسمها ضعف؟ أو عجل؟ هذه الكلمات كناية أو مجاز أو غيرها. لكن نفهم من (خُلِقَ الْإِنسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ) أنها كناية عن أن الإنسان بطبيعته يحب العجلة فكأنه مخلوق من مادة يوصَف بها. وكذلك كلمة من ضعف وكذلك كلمة من ضلع. من ضعف تساوي في الأداء من عجل تساوي عند الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من ضلع.

أما بخصوص الآية في مطلع سورة النساء، الله تعالى خلقنا من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا) (1)

من نفس واحدة (آدم) النفس الواحدة خلق منها آدم باتفاق العلماء وخُلِق منها حواء فهي لم تخلق من آدم وإنما من النفس. للأسف لا أحد ينتبه للتعبير الأدائي فنحن تصورنا أن الله تعالى خلق آدم من نفس ثم خلق حواء من آدم وهذا خطأ. في سورة الأعراف قال تعالى : (وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآَدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلا إِبْلِيسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنَ السَّاجِدِين) الأعراف. وكأني بالله تبارك وتعالى يقول للعالمين افهموا أنه ساعة ما أراد خلق آدم كأنه خلقكم أنتم وساعة ما صوّر آدم كأنه صوّركم أنتم لأنكم أنتم قد تحتاجون لأدوات إذا أردتم أن تفعلوا شيئاً وتحتاجون لزمن لهذا الفعل أما الله تعالى بنصّ القرآن الكريم (إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئاً أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ) (82) (يس)، فساعة ما يقول أنا سأخلق آدم ليعمل ذرية تكون الذرية قد عملت وانتهى الأمر. الآية صحيحة إلى يوم القيامة (خلقناكم من عهد آدم، وخلق منها -أي من نفس النفس التي خلق منها آدم- خلق زوجها. آدم ليس هو النفس، وإنما هو جاء منها، وكما خُلِق آدم خُلِقت حواء، لأن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول توقيعاً لهذه النقطة(وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ) الذاريات. يعني كلمة شيء إذا كانت موجودة في أي وقت أو زمان أو أي شيء يجب أن يكون فيه زوجان ذكر وأنثى لأن الخلق مثنى. حواء خلقت فوراً مع خلق آدم بدليل (وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ). إذن حواء خلقت إما مع آدم جنباً إلى جنب أو بعد إتمام خلق آدم وعلى أي حال فهي خلقت بنفس الكيفية ولا داعي لتكرار طريقة خلقها في القرآن.

ولتوضيح معنى (مِنْ نَفْسٍ) سنضرب هذا المثال. قال تبارك وتعالى(هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ) فهل تعني أنه أخذ قطعة منهم خلق منها محمداً -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟ كلا وإنما هو توقيع مجازي يدل على أنه من طبيعتهم، من جنسهم، من أنفسهم، من نفس الخلقة ، بشر مثلكم لأنكم لستم ملائكة ولو كنتم ملائكة لأنزل عليكم ملكاً رسولاً . كلمة رسالة تعني مرسِل وهو الله تبارك وتعالى ومرسَل وهو محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ومرسَل إليه وهم البشر.

لذلك، حتى لا يحصل لبس عند محاولة فهم الآيات والأحاديث، يجب على الشخص فهم أساليب العربية لذا قال تعالى (إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ) (2) (يوسف). اللغة العربية شأنها كبير جداً ولغة القرآن الكريم أكبر . اللغة العربية تختلف عن باقي اللغات ، فالقواعد في اللغات الأخرى يمكن أن يدرسها الإنسان في شهر أو سنة أو أكثر لكن اللغة العربية فليس لدراستها مدة محددة فقد نموت ولا ننتهي من دراسة اللغة العربية وقواعدها كلها . واللغة العربية مسألة ولغة القرآن مسألة أخرى .

الجواب:بارك الله فيك. 

 أولاً: يجِب من يَتكلّم أن يَتكلَّم بِعِلْم، أو أن يَسْكُت بِحَزْم ! لأن الكلام هنا يَدخُل في القول على الله بِغير عِلْم، وهو قَرِين الشِّرْك.

 ثانيا: لو كان الْمُتَحَدِّث هنا عن خَلْق حواء اعْتَمَد في تفسيره على نُصوص وآثار، لَوَجَب التسليم لِقولِه. إلا أني رأيت أن القول اعتَمَد على فَهْم فَهِمه الكاتب، ولم يَعتمِد على أصول التفسير عند الْمُفَسِرين، كما لم يُعوِّل على كلام الْمُفَسِّرين مِن الْمُتَقدِّمِين والْمُتأخِّرِين. وهُم أئمة في هذا الشأن، ولا شَكّ. 

 ثالثاً: ما يتعلّق بالإسرائيليات، فليس كُلّ ما وَرَد عن بني إسرائيل يُرَدّ جُملَة وتفصيلا، بل في المسألة تفصيل نَبَّه عليه غير واحِد من أئمة التفسير. قال ابن كثير رحمه الله عن الإسرائيليات: فإنها على ثلاثة أقسام:
 أحدها: ما عَلِمْنا صِحّته مما بِأيدينا، مِمَّا يَشْهَد له بالصدق، فذاك صحيح.
 والثاني: ما عَلِمْنَا كَذِبه مما عندنا مِمَّا يُخَالِفه.
 والثالث: ما هو مَسْكُوت عنه، لا مِن هذا القَبِيل، ولا مِن هذا القَبِيل، فلا نُؤمن به ولا نُكَذّبه، وتجوز حكايته لِمَا تَقدم، وغالب ذلك مما لا فائدة فيه تَعود إلى أمْر ِديني، ولهذا يختلف علماء أهل الكتاب في هذا كثيرا، ويأتي عن المفسرين خلاف بسبب ذلك. اه. وهذا القسم هو مما قال فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تُصَدِّقُوا أهْل الكِتَاب ولا تُكَذِّبُوهم، وقُولوا ( آَمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا ) الآية. رواه البخاري. 

 رابعا: تفسير الصحابي له شأن وأي شأن عند أئمة التفسير، وذلك لأمور:أن الصَّحابة كانوا أهل لُغَة. أنهم عايشوا التَّنْزِيل، فكانوا أدْرَى بمقَاصِدِه. أنهم أبعد الناس عن التكلّف، وعن ادِّعاء العِلْم. أنهم كانوا لا يتحرَّجون من السؤال عَمَّا أشكل عليهم، ولا يَجِدون في أنفسهم حَرَجًا أن يَكِلُوا عِلْم ما لَم يَعْلَموه إلى عالِمِه.

 خامسا: ما يتعلّق بِخَلْق حواء من ضِلع آدم قد جاء فيه آثار عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وقَوْل الصحابي حُجَّة على الصحيح، فلا يُتْرَك ولا يُعرَض عنه في التفسير إلاَّ عند مُخالفة النَّصّ، أو عند مُخالفة غيره مِن الصَّحَابة له. وهذا أمْر يَكاد يَكون مَحَلّ اتِّفاق بين الْمُفَسِّرِين، بل وعامة شُرَّاح الحديث على ذلك. ومُخالَفة جماهير علماء الأمة يَحتاج إلى أدلّة واضِحة، وليس مُجرَّد فَهْم.فإن فَهْم السَّلَف للنصوص أدقّ وأعْمَق.

 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: وكُلّ قَوْل يَنْفَرِد به الْمُتَأخِّر عن الْمُتَقَدِّمِين، ولَم يَسْبِقه إليه أحد منهم، فإنه يَكون خطأ. اه. ورحم الله الإمام أحمد حيث كان يقول: إياك أن تَتَكَلَّم في مَسالة ليس لك فيها إمام. وليس فيما أوْرَده مِن استدلالات حُجَّة، وذلك لأنَّ مادَّة " عَجَل " ليست شيئا محسوسا يُركَّب مِنه الإنسان، وإنَّما هي ممَّا يُطبَع ويُجبَل عليه الإنسان. هذا مِن جِهَة. ومِن جِهة ثانية جاء في تفسير قوله تعالى (خُلِقَ الإِنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ) أنّ آدم عليه السلام لَمَّا نُفِخ فيه الرُّوح، فَجَرَى فيه الرُّوح مِن رأسه إلى صَدره فأرَاد أن يَثِب، فَتلا أبو هريرة (خُلِقَ الإِنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ)، فَلَمَّا جَرَى فيه الرُّوح قَعَد جَالِسًا، فَعَطَس. وجاء نَحْوه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.

 وروى ابن أبي شيبة عن عن سعيد بن جبير في قوله تعالى (خُلِقَ الإِنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ) قال: خُلِق آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام، ثم نُفِخ فيه الرَّوح، وأوَّل مَا نُفِخ في رُكْبَتيه ، فَذَهب يَنْهَض ، فقال : (خُلِقَ الإِنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ) . وجاء مثله عن مجاهد وعِكْرِمة. فهؤلاء مِن أجَلّ أئمة التفسير . وهذا تفسيرهم ، وهو عُمْدَة في بابه . ومثله قوله تعالى : (اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ ضَعْفٍ) فإنَّ مادَّة الضعف ظاهرة على الإنسان ، وقد جاء في الحديث : : لَمَّا صَوّر الله آدَم في الْجَنَّة تَرَكَه مَا شَاء الله أن يَتْرُكه فَجَعَل إبْلِيس يُطِيف بِه يَنْظُر مَا هو ، فَلَمَّا رَآه أجْوف عَرَف أنه خُلِق خَلْقا لا يَتَمَالَك . رواه مسلم . 

 وأمَّا قوله تعالى : (لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولاً مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ) فليس فيه مُسْتَمْسَك لاستِدْلاله . لأنّ كلّ آية تُفَسَّر في سِياقِها ، وكُلّ كلمة في القرآن تَدُلّ على معنى في ذاتها ، بل حتى الْحَرْف الواحد يُزاد في موضع ويُنْقَص في موضع له دلالَته في القرآن . فقوله : (مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ) أي : مِن جِنْسِهم لِيَتَمَكَّنُوا مِن مُخَاطَبَتِه وسُؤاله ومُجَالَسَتِه والانْتِفَاع به . كما قال ابن كثير . ولو قال هنا : خَلَق لهم رسولا من أنفسهم لاسْتَقَام له الاسْتِدْلال ، أما أن يكون الرّسُول من أنفُسِهم فهذا ليس فيه دلالة على نَفْي كون حواء خُلِقَتْ من ضلع آدم . وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام عن المرأة : " خُلِقَتْ من ضلع " ، فقد أطْبَق شُرَّاح الحديث على أنَّ مِن معانيه أن حواء خُلِقَتْ في أصل خِلقَتِها مِن ضلع آدم . 

 سادسا : القرآن يُفسَّر بالقرآن ، ثم بالسُّنَّة ثم بما جاء عن الصحابة والتابعين ، ثم بِلغة العَرَب . روى عبد الرزاق في تفسيره عن الثوري عن ابن عباس قولَه : تَفْسِير القُرآن على أرْبَعَة وُجُوه : تَفْسِيرٌ تَعْلَمه العُلَمَاء ، وتَفْسِيرٌ تَعْرِفُه العَرَب ، وتَفْسِيرٌ لا يُعْذَر أحَد بِجَهَالَته - يَقُول : مِن الْحَلال والْحَرَام - وتَفْسِيرٌ لا يَعْلَم تَأويلَه إلاَّ الله ، مَن ادّعَى عِلْمه فهو كَاذِب . قال الزركشي : وهذا تَقسْيِم صَحِيح . فأمَّا الذي تَعْرِفُه العَرَب فهو الذي يُرْجَع فيه إلى لِسَانِهم ، وذلك شَأن اللغَة والإعْرَاب . فأمَّا اللغَة فَعَلَى الْمُفَسِّر مَعْرِفَة مَعَانِيها ومُسَمَّيَات أسْمَائها . اه . 

 إلاَّ أنَّ القَول بِتَفْسِير القُرآن بِلغُة العَرَب لا بُدَّ له مِن قَيد ، وهو أنْ يَجْرِي على أصُول الْمُفُسِّرِين ، وأن لا يَكون نَتِيجَة مُسَارَعَة في تَفْسِير القُرآن بِظَاهِر العَرَبِيَّة . قال القرطبي في مقدِّمة تفسيره : فَمَن لَم يُحْكِم ظَاهِر التَّفْسِير وبَادَر إلى اسْتِنْبَاط الْمَعَاني بِمُجَرَّد فَهْم العَرَبية كَثُر غَلَطُه ، ودَخَل في زُمرَة مَن فَسَّر القُرآن بالرَّأي ، والنَّقْل والسَّمَاع لا بُدّ لَه مِنه في ظَاهِر التَّفْسِير أوَّلاً لِيَتّقِي به مَواضِع الغَلَط ، ثم بعد ذلك يَتَّسِع الفَهْم والاسْتِنْبَاط . اه . 

 وعلى هذا يُحْمَل مَا جَاء عن السَّلَف مِن كَرَاهة تَفْسِير القُرْآن بْمُقْتَضَى اللغَة . قاله الزركشي . وآيات القرآن يأخذ بعضه بِرقاب بعض ، ويُفَهم بعضها بتفسير بعض ، لا أن يُضْرب القرآن بعضه ببعض . فلا يَجوز أن يُفسَّر القرآن الكريم بمقتضى اللغة وحدها ، بل لا بُدّ من تفسير القرآن بالقرآن وبما جاء عن سيد الأنام عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وبما جاء عن السَّلَف ، ولا تُهمَل دلالة اللغة . والله تعالى أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء سيدنا يوسف* 
*السؤال:**شيخنا الفاضل

احببت معرفة مدى صحة ذالك الدعاء وقصته
دعاء سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام فى الجُب الذى علمه إياه سيدنا جبريل

قل اللهم يا مؤنس كل غريب، ويا صاحب كل وحيد، ويا ملجأ كل خائف ، وياكاشف كل كربة، وياعالم كل نجوى، ويامنتهى كل شكوى، يا حاضر كل ملآ، يا حى يا قيوم أسألك أن تقذف رجاءك فى قلبى، حتى لايكون لى هم ولاشغل غيرك، وان تجعل لى من امرى فرجاً وخرجاً، إنك على كل شىء قدير،
فقالت الملائكة : إلهنا نسمع صوتاً ودعاء، الصوت صوت صبى ، والدعاء دعاء نبى.

نزل جبريل عليه السلام على سيدنا يوسف وهوفى الجُب فقال له: ألا أعلمك كلمات إذا أنت قلتهن عجل الله لك خروجك من هذا الجب؟ فقال نعم فقال له : قل ياصانع كل مصنوع، ويا جابر كل كسير، وياشاهد كل نجوى، وياحاضر كل ملآ، ويا مفرج كل كربة، وياصاحب كل غريب، ويامؤنس كل وحيد، آتنى بالفرج والرجاء، واقذف رجاءك فى قلبى حتى لا أرجو أحداً سواك.
ولقد قرأت تلك القصة فى احد المنتديات ولا اعلم مدى صحتها
بعد ان القى اخوة يوسف به فى الجب نلدى عليهم وقال 
يا اخوتاه ان لكل ميت وصية فاسمعوا وصيتى قالوا وما هى 
قال اذا اجتمعتم كلكم فانس بعضكم بعضا فاذكروا وحشتى وان اكلتم فاذكروا جوعى وان شربتم فاذكروا عطشى واذا رايتم غريبا فاذكروا غربتى واذا رايتم شابا فاذكروا شبابى 
فقال له جبريل 
يا يوسف كف عن هذا واشتغل بالدعاء فان الدعاء عند الله بمكان 
ثم علمه فقال قل 
اللهم يا مؤنس كل غريب ويا صاحب كل وحيد ويا ملجاكل خائف ويا كاشف كل كربة ويا عالم كل نجوى ويا منتهى كل شكوى ويا حاضر كل ملاء يا حى يا قيوم اسالك ان تقذف رجاءك فى قلبى حتى لا يكون لى هم ولا شغل غيرك وان تجعل لى من امرى فرجا ومخرجا انك على كل شىء قدير
ارجو ان ينفعكم

اعتذر على الاطالة وجزاك الله عنا خير*

*الجواب:**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا .

هذا ليس بصحيح . 
ولو صَحّ لكان يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام دَعا به حينما سُجِن ، وهو قد لبِث في سِجنه بِضع سنين .
ولكان دَعا به من الأئمة مَن سُجِن أو ضُيِّق عليه ، كالإمام مالك والإمام أحمد وابن تيمية وغيرهم من أئمة الإسلام .

والله تعالى أعلم .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل تعلم أن أول من تمنى الموت ؟* 
 
*السؤال:*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل ..

ما رأي فضيلتكم في هذا الموضوع؟


هل تعلم أن أول من تمنى الموت ؟
يوسف عليه السلام

هل تعلم أن أول ما يرفع من أعمال هذه الأمة ؟
الصلوات الخمسة

هل تعلم أن أول صلاة صلاها رسول الله ؟
هي صلاة الظهر

هل تعلم أن أول من تنشق عنه الأرض يوم القيامة ؟
هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

هل تعلم أن أول من يقرع باب الجنة ؟
هو محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم

هل تعلم أن أول شافع وأول مشفع ؟
هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

هل تعلم أن أول أمة تدخل الجنة ؟
هي أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

هل تعلم أن أول من أذن في السماء ؟
جبريل عليه السلام

هل تعلم أن أول من قدر الساعات الاثنى عشرة ؟
نوح عليه السلام في السفينة ليعرف مواقيت الصلاة

هل تعلم أن أول من ركب الخيل ؟
هو إسماعيل عليه السلام

هل تعلم أن أول من سمى الجمعة الجمعة ؟
كعب بن لؤي

هل تعلم أن أول من قال سبحان ربي الأعلى ؟
هو إسرافيل عليه السلام

هل تعلم أن أول ما نزل من القرآن الكريم ؟
اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق

هل تعلم أن أول من خط بالقلم ؟
هو إدريس عليه السلام

هل تعلم أن آخر ما نزل من القرآن الكريم ؟
واتقوا يوماً ترجعون فيه إلى الله

هل تعلم أن أول ما نزل من التوراة ؟
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل تعلم أن أول من جاهد في سبيل الله ؟
إدريس عليه السلام

هل تعلم أن أعظم آية في القرآن الكريم ؟
آية الكرسي

السلآم عليكم:

من قال ( سبحان الله و بحمده ) مئة مره غفرت
ذنوبه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر.

من قال (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولا حول ولآ قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم سبعا" بعد صلآتي الصبح والمغرب كتب من السعداء ولو كان من الأشقياء .

من قال ( لآ إله إلآ إنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ) و هو في شده فرج الله عنه ... كما فرج عن يونس عليه السلآم عندم قال هذه الكلمات في بطن الحوت

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام كلمتان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن
سبحان الله وبحمده

الرجاء النشر ولو لشخص واحد وجزيت خيرا 

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله

أربعة أشياء تُمرض الجسم
الكلام الكثير * النوم الكثير * والأكل الكثير *الجماع الكثير

وأربعة تهدم البدن
الهم * والحزن * والجوع * والسهر

وأربعة تيبّس الوجه وتذهب ماءه وبهجته
الكذب * والوقاحة * والكثرة السؤال عن غير علم * وكثرة الفجور

وأربعة تزيد في ماء الوجه وبهجته
التقوى * والوفاء * والكرم * والمروءة

وأربعة تجلب الرزق
قيام الليل * وكثرة الاستغفار بالأسحار * وتعاهد الصدقة * والذكر أول النهار وآخرة

وأربعة تمنع الرزق
نوم الصبحة * وقلة الصلاة * والكسل * والخيانة

يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم بلغوا عني ولو اية
وقد تكون بارسالك هذه الرساله لغيرك قد بلغت آيه تقف لك شفيعةً يوم القيامه
اعلم أن الله يراك

من قال سبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة حطت خطاياه إن كانت مثل زبد البحر متفق عليه

من قال سبحان الله وبحمده.
غرست له به نخلة في الجنة.

اللهم أغفر لقارئها

*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأعانك الله . 

1 – يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام لَم يَتَمَنّ الموت .
قال ابن عطية في تفسيره : وذكر المهدوي تأويلا آخر - وهو الأقوى عندي - أن ليس في الآية تمني موت ، وإنما عَدّد يوسف عليه السلام نِعم الله عنده ثم دعا أن يُتِمّ عليه النِّعَم في باقي عمره . أي : توفني إذا حان أجلي على الإسلام ، واجعل لحاقي بالصالحين . وإنما تمنى الموافاة على الإسلام لا الموت . اه . 

وقال ابن كثير : يحتمل أنه أول مَن سأل الوفاة على الإسلام . 

وقال القرطبي : وقيل : إن يوسف لم يَتَمَنّ الموت ، وإنما تمنى الوفاة على الإسلام . أي : إذا جاء أجلي توفني مُسْلِمًا . وهذا قول الجمهور . 

2 – أول ما يرفع من أعمال هذه الأمة هو الأمانة ، وآخر ما يُرفع الصلاة .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : أول ما يُرفع من الناس الأمانة ، وآخر ما يبقى من دينهم الصلاة . رواه الطبراني والبيهقي في شُعب الإيمان ، وقال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني في الصغير، وفيه حكيم بن نافع ، وثّقه ابن معين ، وضَعّفه أبو زرعة ، وبقية رجاله ثقات . 

وقال الألباني : حسن .

3 – أول صلاة صلاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الظهر . 
رواه عبد الرزاق عن الحسن البصري ، وهو مُرسَل ، والمرسَل من أقسام الحديث الضعيف .

4 – أول من تنشق عنه الأرض يوم القيامة .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا تُخَيِّرُوا بين الأنبياء ، فإن الناس يُصْعَقُون يوم القيامة ، فأكون أول مَن تَنْشَقّ عنه الأرض ، فإذا أنا بموسى آخذ بقائمة من قوائم العرش ، فلا أدري أكان فيمن صعق أم حُوسب بِصعقة الأولى . رواه البخاري . 

5 – أول من يقرع باب الجنة .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : أنا أكثر الأنبياء تَبَعا يوم القيامة ، وأنا أول من يقرع باب الجنة . رواه مسلم . 

6 – أول شافع وأول مشفع .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : أنا سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة ، وأول من ينشق عنه القبر ، وأول شافع وأول مشفع . رواه مسلم . 

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*طفلان عاشا في القبر مدة 15 يوماً هل القصة صحيحة* 
*السؤال:*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
طفلان عاشا في القبر مدة 15 يوماً 

أسأل الله أن يثيبكم ويثبتكم لقراءة هذه القصة من قصص الاعجاز الالهى
هذه القصة حدثت بالفعل فى مصر 

سيدة توفى زوجها وهى فى الشهور الأولى من الحمل وكانت لديها منه ابنة فى الرابعة تقريبا من عمرها وعندما اقتربت الولادة شعرت السيدة بأنها قد يتوفاها ملك الموت أثناء هذه الولادة فطلبت من أخيها أن يراعى بنتها والمولود الجديد فى حالة وفاتها ويبدو أنها كانت شفافة الروح وكانت تشعر بما ينتظرها من مجهول وعندما دخلت المستشفى لاجراء عملية الولادة توفاها ملك الموت فى الوقت الذى رزقها الله فيه مولدا لها وبعد ان قام الأخ بدفنها عاد الى بيته ومعه بنت أخته الصغيرة والمولود الجديد وإذا بزوجته تثور فى وجهه وتخبره أنه إما هى أو أبناء أخته فى البيت فقام هذا الخال للأبناء والعياذ بالله بالتوجه ليلا الى المقابر وقام بفتح قبر أخته ووضع المولود فى القبر وعندما أراد ان يضع الطفلة الصغيرة فبكت فقام باعطائها ( شخشيخة ) وقال لها اذا بكى الطفل قومى بالشخشخة للطفل وقال لها انا سوف احضر لكى يوميا الطعام ثم أغلق القبر وانصرف .
وفى صباح اليوم التالى وأثناء مرور التربى بجوار القبر فسمع صوت شخشيخة داخل القبر فخاف رعبا وانصرف على الفور ثم عاد مرة أخرى فى اليوم التالى فسمع نفس الأصوات للشخشيخة فانصرف على الفور من الخوف وظل يفكر ماذا الذى يحدث داخل هذا القبر ولكنه لم يذهب اليه فترة طويلة قاربت الخمسة عشر يوما ثم عاد ومر من جديد ليسمع نفس الصوت فذهب وأحضر مجموعة من الأشخاص وعرض عليهم الأمر فتوجهوا معه الى القبر وهناك سمعوا بالفعل أصوات الشخشيخة فقاموا بفتح القبر وهنا كانت المفاجأة التى تتزلزل لها الأبدان الطفلة والمولود أحياء بجوار جثة الأم فقاموا بابلاغ الشرطة والنيابة العامة والطب الشرعى وبسؤال الطفلة عما حدث فروت لهم ما حدث من خالها فسألوها وكيف قضيتى تلك الفترة وأنتى مازلتى على قيد الحياة وبدون طعام ولا شراب أنتى والمولود الصغير فأجابت :
كنت عندما يبكى أخى أقوم بالشخشخة له فتقوم أمى من النوم وترضعه ثم تنام مرة أخرى
وعندما أشعر أنا بالجوع كان يحضر لى ( عمو لا أعرفه ) يلبس ملابس بيضاء ويعطينى الطعام وينصرف
وبسؤال طبيب الطب الشرعى عن حالة الجثة عندما أخرجوا الطفل والطفلة فأجاب أن جثتها دافئة كما لو كانت على قيد الحياه وليس بعد مرور عشرين يوما على دفنها فسبحان الله تعالى
وعلى الفور قامت الشرطة بالقبض على هذا الخال الآثم قلبه ووجهت له النيابة تهمة دفن طفل وطفلة أحياء

هل هذه القصة صحيحة حيث انها منتشرة علي اغلب المنتديات 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 


*الجواب:*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

يَنُصّ العلماء على أن ما كان جائزا عقلا ، وكانت القدرة الإلهية صالحة له ؛ فلا مانع مِن وقوعه

فإمكانية أن يعيش إنسان في قبر مثل هذه المدة أمْر وارِد ، وأما أن يقوم الميت من قبره ، أو يقعد ثم يعمل عملا ثم يعود ، فهذا ليس بممكن ؛ لأنه يقتضي إحياء الميت في كل مرّة .
ولو كان إحياء الموتى مُمْكِنا لأحيي الفتى الأنصاري للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقصته في صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ، وفيها أن فتى من الأنصار لُدِغ فمات ، قال أبو سعيد : فجئنا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فذكرنا ذلك له ، وقلنا : ادع الله يحييه لنا ، فقال : استغفروا لصاحبكم .

وقد يكون الإنسان تحت هَدْم أو رَدْم أو في جوف الأرض أو في باطن البحر ، ويعيش عِدّة أيام ، وقد يُطعَم ويُسْقَى بِما صَنَع مِِن معروف ، وقد جاء في الحديث عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن صدقة السر تُطْفِئ غضب الرب ، وإن صنائع المعروف تَقِي مَصارع السوء ، وإن صِلَة الرَّحِم تَزيد في العُمر . رواه البيهقي في شُعب الإيمان من حديث أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه ، وصححه الألباني .
ورواه الطبراني في الكبير من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه ، وقال الهيثمي : وإسناده حسن . 
ورواه في الأوسط من حديث بهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جده .
ورواه الحاكم من حديث أنس ، وصححه الألباني .

وخلاصة القول : لا يَصِحّ القول بأن الأم كانت تقوم وترضع ابنها الصغير ؛ لأن الله قضى على الأموات أنهم لا يرجعون إلى الحياة الدنيا . 

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*معجزة إلهيه في صدر كل إنسان + صورة*

*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم
ما مدى صحة هذه الصورة
حفظكم الله

Click this bar to view the full image.*

*الجواب : 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وحفظك الله .

هذه صورة الرئتين : 

Click this bar to view the full image.

وليس فيها ما يُزعَم . 
ثم أي فائدة في مثل هذا ؟!

وأخشى أن يكون هذا من تلاعب الزنادقة بأهل الإسلام مِن أجل السخرية بهم !
وحصل مثل هذا . 

ويُقال مثل ذلك صورة تفاحة كُتِب عليها ( لا إله إلا الله ) ، أو صورة تمرة ، أو بطيخة ، أو غيرها مما يتناقله الناس عبر الشبكة ، مما لا فائدة فيه ، ومما يُعلَم بُطلان كثير منه . 

والله المستعان .*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*



**

*محمد رسول الله/مكتوب في جسم كل إنسان..صورة* *السؤال:*
 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماهو تعليقك ياشيخ ؟؟

Click this bar to view the full image.*
*الجواب:* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم على هذا الموضوع المهم .
ولا أجد تعليقاً سوى أن أقول إن الأمة تتناسى ما أوجب الله تعالى عليها من القيام بأمر هذا الدين العظيم من عبادة الله تعالى ومن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، ومن الرجوع إليه حق الرجوع ، فيكون اهتمامها بمثل هذه الصور التي يتفنن المتفنون بخديعتنا وصرفنا عن قضايانا الكبرى ، فنستمر في نومنا وتهدهدنا البدع والخرافات ، فننسب للدين ما ليس منه ونترك من ديننا ماهو أهم .
ولذا فنحن في الوقت الحاضر من أهون الأمم ، فنحن نرى بأم أعيننا كيف أن المسلمين يهانون ويقتلون ويسبون وتنتهك حرماتهم وأعراضهم ومقدساتهم في جهات عديدة من عالمنا الإسلامي ، ثم نجد أن صحافتنا تتناسى تلك المآسي ولا تلقي لها بالاً ، بينما مثل هذه الرسومات التي حرفت تملأ صحفنا ومنتدياتنا ، والقصد من ذلك إشغال الأمة عن قضاياها الكبيرة المصيرية .
إن انتشار مثل هذه الصورة وغيرها كثير ينبيء عن المستوى العام لتفكير الأمة وكأن القدس سوف تحرر إذا اهتممنا بمثل هذه الصورة ، أو أن العراق وأفغانستان والشيشان وغيرها سوف ترجع إلى عزها إذا رفعت مثل هذه الصور .
هذا المستوى يراد للأمة أن تستمر عليه حتى يكون اهتمامها في رسومات لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع .
فنسأل الله تعالى أن يوقظ قلوبنا الغافلة وأن يحيي نفوسنا وأن يزيل عنا ركام التخلف إلى عز الإسلام .

وفقكم الله أختي الكريمة وأشكركم على تساؤلكم المبارك 

والله أعلم*
*الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الإعجاز العلمي يكشف عن انفلونزا الطيور في القرآن الكريم*  
*السؤال:
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظكم الله

 ما رأي فضيلتكم في هذا الموضوع؟

 الإعجاز العلمي يكشف عن انفلونزا الطيور في القرآن الكريم 

 هذا موضوع لباحث قرأته واردت ان انقله لكم 

 وهو لباحث ويقول فيه :

 ولما حدث موضوع انفلونزا الطيور ظهرت أمامي أية أحفظها منذ سنين وأحسست 

 أنها مرتبطة بموضوع أنفلونزا الطيور .

 ولم أتسرع لأن الكلام في القرآن ليس هكذا إنما يجب أن نتأكد لئلا نتكلم في كتاب الله بلا علم .

 فسألت أحد العلماء عن إحساسي هذا فقال متعجبا ( سبحان الله ) وتعجب جدا ونصحني بنشرها .

 الأية تقول أن الناس سيفتقدون لحوم الطيور في زمن من الأزمان لسبب مجهول حتى

 أنهم سيتشوقون لها جدا ( ولعل ذلك السبب مرض ما إذا اكلت تؤدي إليه فيحظر أكلها 

 أو بسبب إنقراضها لمرض أو إبادة جماعية لها ) - وأن الله في الجنة

 سيجزي المؤمنون لحوم الطيور التي كانوا يشتاقون إليها في الدنيا جزاء لإيمانهم به .

 وقد ذكر ذلك الله تعالى لحوم الطير خصوصا دون لحوم البقر أو الإبل أو الماعز فقال تعالى في سياق آيات النعم التي سينعم الله بها على المؤمنون في الجنة

 ( وَفَاكِهَةٍ مِّمَّا يَتَخَيَّرُونَ{20} وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِّمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ{21} ) (سورة الواقعة )

 فما الذي سيجعل الناس يشتهون لحوم الطير في الجنة خاصة إلا أن يكونوا قد حرموا منها في الدنيا

 وهل نحن نتشوق فقط للحوم الطير في الدنيا ولا نتشوق مثلا للفاكهة التي ذكرت

 في الأيات ولكنها لم تقترن بلفظ يشتهون - مع أننا نتشوق للفاكهة وغيرها

 من المأكولات واللحوم الألذ في بعض الأحيان من لحوم الطير .

 ولماذا لحوم الطير عامة وليس الدجاج أو البط أو الحمام فالظاهر من الأية أن 

 سبب الإشتهاء سيكون بسبب إفتقاد الناس للحوم الطيور عامة بجميع أنواعها .

 أي أنه إن كان سبب الإشتياق مرض فإنه سيعم جميع أنواع الطيور وليس نوع

 واحد وذلك بسبب استطاعة الطيور السفر والهجرة ونقل المرض إلى جميع أنواع 

 الطيور في العالم وفي أي مكان - ( بالضبط كما يحدث الأن ) - عكس 

 جنون البقر مثلا الذي الذي كان محصورا واستطيع السيطرة عليه 

 لعدم طيران البقر مثلا مثل الطيور المهاجرة .

 فنحن نرى اليوم بأم أعيننا الناس وهم يرمون الدجاج والبط والحمام 

 والعصافير والسمان والأوز الحي والمجمد وغيره والحسرة تملأ أعينهم 

 وهم في أشد الحاجة لأكل لحمه اللذيذ ...

 ألا ترون معي أن تلك إشارة قرآنية مما يحدث الأن فلو استمرت الدول في إعدام الطيور

 بهذه الطريقة سيؤدي ذلك لإنقراضها كما انقرضت الكثير من الحيوانات من قبل

 ويصبح لحم الطير ذكري نتشوق إليها كلما سمعنا عنها 

 وفي الجنة سيكون لحم الطير جزاء ومكافأة دونا عن سائر لحوم 

 البقر والضاني والجملي التي توجد في الجنة أيضا ولكن لم يذكر لنا الله في القرآن أننا سنتشوق لها .

 فكما ترون الأن الناس تركت لحوم الطير واتجهت لشتى أنواع اللحوم

 الأخرى في تصديق عجيب للقرآن دون أن يقصدون ليصبح لحم الطير

 قريبا من اللحوم التي نشتاق إليها جميعا .

 فسبحان من ذكر تلك الأية المعجزة 

 التي نحفظها عن ظهر قلب

 ( ولحم طير مما يشتهون )*  
*الجواب:* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله ورعاك . 

الخطأ في هذا الفَهْم مِن وُجوه : 

الأول : الْجَزْم بأن ذلك هو المقصود مِن الآية . 
الثاني : أنه تقوّل على الله بغير عِلْم .
الثالث : أنه لو فُرِض صِحّة ذلك في أهل آخر الزمان ، أو في زمان مُعيّن تُفقَد فيه لُحوم الطيور ، فكيف بالأمم الماضية ؟ بل كيف بِسَواد هذه الأمة وكثرتها من زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى زمان تَظهر فيه " انفلونزا الطيور " ؟!
وما زال الناس يأكلون الطيور إلاَّ ما نَدَر ، فأين هو ذلك الاشتياق ؟!
الرابع : أن لفظ ( يشتهون ) لم يَرِد في الطيور فحسب ، بل هو وارد في غيرها من اللحوم والفواكه مما نَفَاه الباحث !
وذلك كقوله تعالى في الفواكِه : (وَأَمْدَدْنَاهُمْ بِفَاكِهَةٍ وَلَحْمٍ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ) .
قال ابن كثير : أي : وألحقناهم بِفواكه ولُحُوم مِن أنواع شَتى مما يُستطاب ويُشْتَهَى . اه . 

وكقوله تعالى في الفواكه : (إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي ظِلالٍ وَعُيُونٍ (41) وَفَوَاكِهَ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ) .
بل جاء اللفظ بِما هو أعَمّ من ذلك في قوله تعالى : (وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِي أَنْفُسُكُمْ) ، وقوله سبحانه وتعالى : (وَفِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ الأَنْفُسُ) .
فلم يقتصر الأمر على " الطيور " بل جاء في عموم اللحوم والفواكه ، بل في كل ما تشتهيه نُفوس المؤمنين في الجنة . 

فلا يَصِحّ القول إذاً أن قوله تعالى : (وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ) يُراد به " انفلونزا الطيور " ، ولا أن في الآية إشارة إليه ، لا مِن قريب ولا مِن بعيد ؛ لِمَا ذُكِر أعلاه .

وعلى الإنسان أن يتريّث في القول بِتفسير القرآن ، وأن لا يقول فيه بِرأيه . 

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الرد على (( لماذا اختار الله تعالى عزرائيل )) * 
 *السؤال:*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيرا فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم على اجابتك على استفساراتي السابقة ،،،

وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك ،،،

واطرح عليك هذا الموضوع وهو منتشر جدا في المنتديات ،،،

وهو بعنوان لماذا اختار الله تعالى عزرائيل لقبض الارواح ،،،

انا اعلم بانه لم ترد تسمية عزرائيل لا في القرآن ولا في السنة وانما سمي ملك الموت ،،،

( وهذا ما استندت له في دحض هذه القصة ،،،)

وبحثت طويلا علني اجد اجابة تريحني ،،،

واستطيع ان اعتمدها في الرد ،،،

ولكنني لم اجد ،،،

مع شكي الكبير بانها من الاسرائيليات ،،،

ولكنني لا املك دليل ،،،

لذلك اطرحها عليك ،،،

وهذا نص الرواية :

لماذا اختار الله سبحانه عزرائيل لقبض الارواح ؟؟ الجواب هنا

اوحى الله عز وجل الى الأرض:اني خالق منك خليقة,منهم من يطيعني,ومنهم من يعصيني..
فمن اطاعني ادخلته الجنه,ومن عصاني ادخلته النار..
قالت الارض:اتخلق مني خلقا يكون للنار؟..
قال عز وجل:نعم...
فبكت الارض فانفجرت منها العيون الى يوم القيامه..
فبعث الله اليها جبريل,ليأتيه بقبضة منها,من أحمرها,واسودها,وطيبها ,وخبيثها...
فلما أتاها جبريل ليقبض منها قالت:أعوذ بعزة الله الذي ارسلك اليَ ,
ان لا تأخذ مني شيئا,فرجع جبريل الى مكانه ,
وقال:يارب استعاذت بك مني,فكرهت ان اقدم عليها...
فقال الله تعالى لميكائيل:انطلق فأتني بقبضة منها..
فلما أتاها ليقبض منها,قالت له مثل ماقالت لجبريل,فرجع الى ربه, فقال ماقالت له..
فقال عز وجل لعزرائيل: انطلق فأتني بقبضة من الارض..
فلما أتاها, قالت له الارض:اعوذ بعزة الله,الذي أرسلك, ان لا تأخذ مني شيئا...
فقال:وانا اعوذ بعزته ان اعصي له امرا,وقبض منها قبضة من جميع بقاعها...,
من عذبها ومالحها, وحلوها, ومرها, وطيبها ,وخبيثها..وصعد بها الى السماء...
فسأله الله عز وجل,وهو اعلم بما صنع.؟
فأخبره بما قالت له الأرض,وبما رد عليها .. 
فقال الله تعالى: وعزتي وجلالي ,لأخلقن مما جئت به خلقا, 
ولأسلطنك على قبض ارواحهم,لقلة رحمتك...


*الجواب:* 
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

أولاً : لا يصح حديث في تسمية ملك الموت ب " عزرائيل " بل الوارد في الكِتاب وفي السنة تسميته ملك الموت .

ثانيا : الثابت عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إن الله خلق آدم مِن قَبضة قَبضها مِن جميع الأرض ، فجاء بنو آدم على قدر الأرض ، جاء منهم الأحمر والأبيض والأسود وبين ذلك ، والسهل والْحَزْن ، والخبيث والطيب . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي ، وصححه الألباني .

ثالثا : لا يَصِحّ القول بأن انفجار العيون كان بسبب ذلك ، وإنما خَلَقها الله لِمصالح العباد . 
قال تعالى : (إِنَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لآَيَاتٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ) .
قال الإمام السمعاني في تفسير الآية : لَدَلائل وعِبرا ، وذلك في رفعها بغير عَمَد ، وما خلق فيها من الشمس والقمر والنجوم ، ومِن بَسْط الأرض واستقرارها بِمَن فيها ، وما نَصَب فيها من الجبال ، وأجرى فيها من الأنهار ، وخَلق مِن الأشجار ، وغير ذلك . اه . 
وقال تعالى : (وَهُوَ الَّذِي مَدَّ الأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْهَارًا) .
قال الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسير الآية : أي جَعلها مُتَّسِعة مُمْتَدَّة في الطول والعرض ، وأرساها بجبال راسيات شامخات ، وأجرى فيها الأنهار والجداول والعيون ليسقي ما جعل فيها من الثمرات المختلفة الألوان والأشكال والطعوم والروائح . اه . 

رابعا : لا يُتصوّر أن تقول الأرض ذلك ؛ لأن الله أخبر عن طاعتها بقوله : (ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ) .

خامسا : هذا مما يُروى عن وهب بن مُنَبِّه ، وهو يروي الإسرائيليات ، ولا حُجّة في ما يَرويه من مثل ذلك .
ورُوي عن أبي هريرة ، كما في " الدرّ المنثور " للسيوطي .

والله تعالى أعلم .* 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هذه القصة صحيحة؟
*  *السؤال:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً ياشيخ 
هل هذه القصة صحيحة 
طلب موسى عليه السلام يوما من الباري تعالي أثناء مناجاته أن يريه جلسيه بالجنة في هذه الدنيا
فأتاه جبرائيل على الحال وقال: يا موسى جليسك هو القصاب الفلاني . الساكن في المحلة الفلانيه .
ذهب موسى عليه السلام إلى دكان القصاب فرآه شابا يشبه الحارس الليلي وهو مشغولا ببيع اللحم ..
بقى موسى عليه السلام مراقبا لأعماله من قريب ليرى عمله لعله يشخص ما يفعله ذلك القصاب لكنه لم يشاهد شئ غريب .

لما جن الليل اخذ القصاب مقدار من اللحم وذهب إلى منزله . ذهب موسى عليه السلام خلفه وطلب موسى عليه السلام ضيافته الليلة بدون أن يعرّف بنفسه .. فأستقبله بصدر رحب وأدخله البيت بأدب كامل وبقى موسى يراقبه فرأى عليه السلام أن هذا الشاب قام بتهيئة الطعام وأنزل زنبيلا كان معلقا في السقف وأخرج منه عجوز كهله غسلها وأبدل ملابسها وأطعمها بيديه وبعد أن أكمل إطعامها أعادها إلى مكانها الأول . فشاهد موسى أن الأم تلفظ كلمات غير مفهومه .
ثم أدى الشاب أصول الضيافة وحضر الطعام وبدأوا بتناول الطعام سويه ..

سئل موسى عليه السلام من هذه العجوز ؟
أجاب : هي أمي .. أنا أقوم بخدمتها
سئل عليه السلام : وماذا قالت أمك بلغتها ؟؟
أجاب : كل وقت أخدمها تقول : ( غفر الله لك وجعلك جليس موسى يوم القيامة في قبته ودرجته )
فقال عليه السلام : يا شاب أبشرك أن الله تعالى قد استجاب دعوة أمك رجوته أن يريني جليسي في الجنه فكنت أنت المعرف وراقبت أعمالك ولم أرى منك سوى تجليلك لأمك واحترامك وإحسانك إليها

وهذا جزاء الإحسان واحترام الوالدين 

الجواب:
* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه القصة لا تصح وهي مكذوبة 

والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد 


*  *

استجابة دعاء الأم لولدها البار*  *
السؤال:
ما صحة هذا الموضوع : جليس موسى في الجنة .
نص الموضوع : طلب موسى عليه السلام يوما من الباري تعالي أثناء مناجاته أن يريه جليسه بالجنة في هذه الدنيا فأتاه جبرائيل على الحال وقال: يا موسى جليسك هو القصاب الفلاني . الساكن في المحلة الفلانية ذهب موسى عليه السلام إلى دكان القصاب فرآه شابا يشبه الحارس الليلي وهو مشغول ببيع اللحم بقي موسى عليه السلام مراقبا لأعماله من قريب ليرى عمله لعله يشخص ما يفعله ذلك القصاب لكنه لم يشاهد شيئا غريبا لما جن الليل اخذ القصاب مقدار من اللحم وذهب إلى منزله . ذهب موسى عليه السلام خلفه وطلب موسى عليه السلام ضيافته الليلة بدون أن يعرّف بنفسه . فاستقبله بصدر رحب وأدخله البيت بأدب كامل وبقى موسى يراقبه فرأى عليه السلام أن هذا الشاب قام بتهيئة الطعام وأنزل زنبيلا كان معلقا في السقف وأخرج منه عجوزا كهلة غسلها وأبدل ملابسها وأطعمها بيديه وبعد أن أكمل إطعامها أعادها إلى مكانها الأول . فشاهد موسى أن الأم تلفظ كلمات غير مفهومه ثم أدى الشاب أصول الضيافة وحضر الطعام وبدأوا بتناول الطعام سويا سأل موسى عليه السلام من هذه العجوز ؟ أجاب : هي أمي .. أنا أقوم بخدمتها سأل عليه السلام : وماذا قالت أمك بلغتها ؟؟ أجاب : كل وقت أخدمها تقول :غفر الله لك وجعلك جليس موسى يوم القيامة في قبته ودرجته فقال عليه السلام : يا شاب أبشرك أن الله تعالى قد استجاب دعوة أمك رجوته أن يريني جليسي في الجنه فكنت أنت المعرف وراقبت أعمالك ولم أر منك سوى تجليلك لأمك واحترامك وإحسانك إليها وهذا جزاء الإحسان واحترام الوالدين. إخواني إخواتي إن في بر الوالدين سعادة الدارين الدنيا والاخرة. وقال تبارك وتعالى : ( وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُوا إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَاناً إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاهُمَا فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلا تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً * وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُلْ رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً ) ؟ الإسراء 23، 2

الجواب:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فإن ما دعا إليه صاحب الموضوع من الحض على بر الوالدين حسن صحيح ، كما أن استجابة دعاء الأم لولدها ثابت بدليل حديث الترمذي : ثلاث دعوات مستجابات لا شك فيهن : دعوة الوالد لولده ....الحديث 
وأما قصة موسى فإنا لا نعلم لها أصلا، ولكن في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الثابتة من فضائل بر الوالدين ما يغني عنها، فطالع فيها رياض الصالحين والترغيب والترهيب والمتجر الرابح والأدب المفرد للبخاري تجد فيها ما يكفي إن شاء الله . 
والله أعلم . 
المفتي: 
مركز الفتوى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جزاك الله خير أخى الحبيب
موضوع قيم ومفيد
وجهد مشكور أسأل الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
تصفحت بعض المشاركات سريعا
وإن شاء الله أقرأ المشاركات كلها بتأنى فى وقت لاحق
بارك الله فيك

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء آدم عليه السلام
*  *الموضوع:

 دعاء آدم عليه السلام 

 قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: لما أراد الله عزوجل أن يتوب على آدم عليه  السلام طاف بالبيت سبعا وهو يومئذ ليس بمبني، ربوة حمراء، ثم قام فصلى  ركعتين ثم قال: (اللهم إنك تعلم سري وعلانيتي فاقبل معذرتي، وتعلم حاجتي  فاعطني سؤالي، وتعلم ما في نفسي فأغفر لي ذنوبي، اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا  يباشر قلبي، ويقينا صادقاً حتى أعلم أنه لايصيبني إلا ماكتبته عليّ، والرضا  بما قسمته لي يا ذا الجلال والإكرام)
 فأوحى الله إليه "قدغفرت لك، و لا يأتيني أحد من ذريتك فيدعوني بمثل الذي  دعوتني به إلا غفرت له، وكشفت غمومه وهمومه، ونزعت الفقر من بين عينيه،  واتجرت له من وراء كل تاجر، وجاءته الدنيا وهي راغمة وإن كان لايريدها"
 أخرجه عساكر في "تاريخه" من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها وذكره السيوطي في "  الدر المنثور" من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها، وعزاه للطبراني وابن عساكر


تخريج  الأحاديث:

 221539 - عن عائشة  قالت : لما أراد الله أن يتوب على آدم طاف سبعا بالبيت , والبيت يومئذ ليس  بمبني وهو ربوة حمراء , ثم قام فصلى ركعتين , ثم قام فقال : اللهم إنك تعلم  سري وعلانيتي فاقبل معذرتي , وتعلم حاجتي فأعطني سؤلي , وتعلم ما في نفسي  فاغفر لي ذنوبي , اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا يباشر قلبي , ويقينا صادقا حتى  أعلم أنه لا يصيبني إلا ما كتبت ورضاء بما قسمت لي , فأوحى الله إليه أني  قد غفرت لك , ولن يأتي أحد من ذريتك فيدعوني بمثل الذي دعوتني به إلا غفرت  له وكشفت غمومه وهمومه ونزعت الفقر من بين عينيه واتجرت له من وراء كل تاجر  , وجاءته الدنيا وهي راغمة وإن كان لا يريدها 
 الراوي: عروة بن الزبير - خلاصة الدرجة: منكر - المحدث: أبو حاتم الرازي -  المصدر: العلل لابن أبي حاتم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/228 

 227842 - لما أهبط الله آدم إلى الأرض قام وجاه الكعبة فصلى  ركعتين فألهمه الله هذا الدعاء اللهم إنك تعلم سريرتي وعلانيتي فاقبل  معذرتي وتعلم حاجتي فأعطني سؤلي وتعلم ما في نفسي فاغفر لي ذنبي اللهم إني  أسألك إيمانا يباشر قلبي ويقينا صادقا حتى أعلم أنه لا يصيبني إلا ما كتبت  لي ورضا بما قسمت لي قال فأوحى الله إليه يا آدم قد قبلت توبتك وغفرت ذنبك  ولن يدعوني أحد بهذا الدعاء إلا غفرت له ذنبه وكفيته المهم من أمره وزجرت  عنه الشيطان واتجرت له من وراء كل تاجر وأقبلت إليه الدنيا وهي راغمة وإن  لم يردها 
 الراوي: عائشة - خلاصة الدرجة: فيه النضر بن طاهر وهو ضعيف‏‏ - المحدث:  الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 10/186 

  45292 - لما أهبط الله آدم إلى الأرض ؛ قام وجاه الكعبة  فصلى ركعتين ، فألهمه الله هذا الدعاء : اللهم ! إنك تعلم سريرتي وعلانيتي  ؛ فاقبل معذرتي ، وتعلم حاجتي ؛ فأعطني سؤلي ، وتعلم ما في نفسي ؛ فاغفر  لي ذنبي . اللهم ! إني أسألك إيمانا يباشر قلبي ، ويقينا صادقا حتى أعلم  أنه لا يصيبني إلا ما كتبت لي ، ورضا بما قسمت لي ! فأوحى الله إليه . يا  آدم ! إني قد قبلت توبتك ، وغفرت لك ذنبك ، ولن يدعني أحد بهذا الدعاء إلا  غفرت له ذنبه ، وكفيته المهم من أمره ، وزجرت عنه الشيطان ، واتجرت له من  وراء كل تاجر ، وأقبلت إليه الدنيا راغمة وإن لم يردها 
 الراوي: عائشة - خلاصة الدرجة: منكر - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة  الضعيفة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6411*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يصح  هذا :القرآن يحوي "شفرة رقمية" تحميه من التحريف ؟!
*  *السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شيخنا ما رأيك في هذا الموضوع الذي تناقلته وسائل الأخبار ؟ وهل هو صحيح ام  لا ؟ 

باحثون مصريون : القرآن يحوي "شفرة رقمية" تحميه من التحريف
تمكن عدد من الباحثين الإسلاميين، في إحدى شركات البرمجيات المصرية، من  التوصل لكشف علمي جديد، يؤكد أن القرآن الكريم نزل من عند الله تعالى يحمل  "شفرة رقمية 6" على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يستحيل معها على الإنس  والجان التعرض لآيات القرآن الكريم بأي تأويل أو تحريف، مصداقاً لقوله  تعالى "إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون"، وهو ما أقره الأزهر الشريف  من خلال إجازة هذا الكشف عبر اللجنة الشرعية بالأزهر.

وأكد الباحثون، في بيان أصدروه أنه على مدار 11 سنة من البحث الدءوب في مقر  الشركة بمدينة "سرس الليان" بمحافظة المنوفية شمال مصر، التي يرأسها رجل  الأعمال الدكتور إبراهيم كامل، توصل الباحثون "لكشف الشفرات الربانية التي  يخاطبنا بها الله تعالى في آيات القرآن الكريم حتى اليوم وإلى يوم  القيامة".

وقالت هناء جودة سيد أحمد، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة، توصلنا بعد  11عاماً من البحث الدءوب لفك 
الشفرات الربانية للقرآن الكريم، التي تركزت في رقم 19 من خلال قوله تعالى  «عليها تسعة عشر» 
(المدثر 30). 

وأضافت: "حينما قرأنا الآية القائلة «..ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ويزداد  الذين آمنوا إيماناً ولا يرتاب الذين أوتوا الكتاب والمؤمنون..» (المدثر  30)، وجدنا مجموع حروفها «57» وأنها تقبل القسمة على «19».

ثم بحثنا في ترتيب نزول سورة «المدثر» فوجدناها الرابعة، ثم السورة التالية  «الفاتحة»، التي وجهنا المولى عز وجل لأن نجعلها فهرس القرآن لقوله تعالي  «ولقد آتيناك سبعاً من المثاني»، فقمنا بجمع حروف القرآن والآيات الشفع  والوتر، فظهرت لنا أرقام تقبل القسمة على 19، وإذا أضفنا لها مجموع حروف  «بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم» (3 + 4 + 6 + 6)، فوجدناها تقبل القسمة أيضاً على  19.

وتابعت هناء: "إن هذا الاكتشاف العلمي يمثل طفرة تؤكد استحالة تحريف القرآن  الكريم، وإمكانية كشف حدوث أي تحريف عن طريق هذه الشفرات الربانية، وكذلك  يمكن استخدامها في كشف التحريف في الكتب السماوية الأخرى، وقمنا بالفعل  بتطبيق ذلك على 200 صفحة، الأولي من التوراة فوجدنا حدوث تحريف في النص،  وحينما حذفت كلمة "إسحاق" ووضعنا بدلاً منها "إسماعيل"، تم ضبط الشفرة  ومطابقتها للنص.

نموذج رياضي معجز للقرآن الكريم
وأوضحت أنه ثبت لديهم يقين رياضي بالإعجاز العددي في القرآن الكريم، مما  يؤكد دون أدنى شك أنه مُنزل من عند الله تعالي، ويستحيل على البشر أو الجن  الإتيان بمثله، منوهة إلى أن الشفرات الربانية رجحت احتمال وجود «نموذج  رياضي معجز للقرآن الكريم»، وأنهم يجرون بحوثهم حالياً لكشف أسرار هذا  النموذج الرياضي.

وأشارت هناء إلى أنه تم تسجيل الكشف الجديد بحقوق الملكية الفكرية الدولية،  باستخدام البصمة الرقمية 
من خلال اللجنة الشرعية، التي يرأسها الدكتور نصر فريد واصل، مفتي  الجمهورية الأسبق، وضمت الدكتور محمد الشحات الجندي العميد السابق لكلية  الحقوق بجامعة حلوان، والدكتور عبد الله مبروك النجار أستاذ الشريعة بجامعة  الأزهر، وقام بالإشراف على جميع مراحل التدقيق لجنة المصحف الشريف بمجمع  البحوث الإسلامية برئاسة الدكتور أحمد المعصراوي أستاذ علوم القرآن بجامعة  الأزهر، وشيخ عموم المقارئ المصرية.

**جواب الشيخ  عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته 
وأعانك الله .

هذا يُزعم أنه إثبات حِفْظ للقرآن ، ومآله تحريف القرآن .وهذه طريقة  البهائية ، وهي فرقة مارقة تنتسب إلى الإسلام زورا وبُتانا ، وتُقدِّس  الرقم ( 19 ) !

وكان أحد أدعيائها ، وهو رشاد خليفة – قال بهذا القول ، ثم آل به الأمر إلى  أمرين : 

الأول : ادِّعاء النبوة !

الثاني : ادِّعاء أن القرآن فيه زيادة ؛ لأن عدد آيات سورة التوبة لم يقبل  القسمة على (19) !

وفي هذا القول تخبّط كبير ، فعلى سبيل المثال : ما قيل في عدد أحرف البسملة  ، وأنها (19) وليس الأمر كذلك .ففي القول أعلاه (مجموع حروف «بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم» (3 + 4 + 6 + 6))

وليس الأمر كذلك ، فإن الحرف المشدد عبارة عن حرفين ، فَحَرْف " الراء " في  (الرحمن) وفي (الرحيم) عبارة عن حرفين ، وكذلك حرف المدّ في (الرحمن) لم  يتم احتسابه في العدّ .

فلو كتبنا البسملة مِن أجل العَدّ لكانت ( بسم الله الررحمان الررحيم )  .فيكون مجموع حروف البسملة ( 3 +4 + 8 + 7 ) .فسقط بذلك ما بَنوا عليه مِن  وَهْم !

كما أن تلك الدراسة المزعومة لا تَمُتّ لِطريقة القُرآن بِصِلَة ؛ لِمَا  فيها من التكلّف ، فإن العدد (19) لا يقبل القسمة إلاَّ بعد تكلّف بالغ !

وقد تكفّل الله بحفظ كتابه على مدى أكثر من ألف وأربعمائة عام من غير حاجة  إلى هذه الطريقة المبتدعة المتكلّفة !

والله المستعان .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*رجل لا يخاف الله و هو من أهل الجنة !!
السؤال:

 هل يجوز ذكر هذا الموضوع:رجل لا يخاف الله و هو من أهل الجنة. 

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

 هذا هو الموضوع:

 مشارق الانوار :قال إن رجلا حضر مجلس أبي بكر فأدَعى أنه لايخاف الله ، ولا  يرجو الجنة ، ولا يخشى النار ، ولا يركع ولا يسجد ، ويأكل الميتة والدم ،  ويشهد بما لا يرى ، ويحب الفتنة ويكرة الحق ، ويصدق اليهود والنصارى ، وان  عنده ما ليس عند الله وله ما ليس لله ، واني أحمد النبي واني عليَ وأنا  ربكم ، فقال له عمر: ازددت كفرا على كفرك.
 فقال له امير المؤمنين عليه الصلاة والسلام: هون عليك ياعمر ! فإن هذا  الرجل من أولياء الله ، لايرجوا الجنة ولكن يرجوا الله ولا يخاف النار لكن  يخاف ربه ولا يخاف الله من ظلم ولكن يخاف عدله ، لأنه حكمُ عدل ولا يركع  ولا يسجد في صلاة الجنازة ويأكل الجراد والسمك ويحب الأهل والولد ويشهد  بالجنة والنار ولم يرهما ويكره الموت وهو الحق ، ويصدق اليهود والنصارى في  تكذيب بعضهما بعضا وله ما ليس لله ، لأنه له ولد وليس لله ولد ، وعنده ما  ليس عند الله ، فأنه يظلم نفسه وليس عند الله ظلم ، وقوله : أنا أحمد النبي  صلى الله عليه وآله .. أي أنا أحمده على تبليغ الرسالة عن ربه ، وقوله أنا  علي.. يعني عليَ في قولي ، وقوله أنا ربكم أي ربُ كمُِ ، بمعنى لي كمُِ  أرفعها وأضعها ، ففرح عمر ، وقام وقبل رأس أمير المؤمنين وقال : لا بقيت  بعدك ياأبا الحسن .

 فما رأيكم فيه.
جواب الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه  الله:

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 وأعانك الله . 

 هذا مأخوذ مِن كُتُب الرافضة ، وهو باطِل ؛ لأن الرافضة تروي مثل هذا للحطّ  من قَدْر عمر رضي الله عنه ، فإن الرافضة تسب أبا بكر وعمر وعثمان ، بل  ويلعنونهم ، إلا أنهم يُنكرون ذلك من باب التَّقِيّة ، التي هي تسعة أعشار  دينهم !

 ثم إن هذا القول ليس من طريقة السلف ، لأنهم أبعد الناس عن التكلّف .

 وعمر رضي الله عنه ممن كان يَرى لعليّ رضي الله عنه فضله ومكانته وقدْرَه ،  فقد كان عليّ رضي الله عنه جليس عمر ومستشاره ، وقد استشار عُمرُ عَليًّا  في حدّ الخمر ، وفي غيره من الأمور . 

 فنحن أهل السنة أهل توسّط ، وأهل البِدع والزندقة أهل حيف وجور ! وليس هذا  قول أهل السنة ، بل هو قول خصومهم من الصوفية والرافضة وغيرهم .

 والله أعلم .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم  الاستهزاء والضحك على الأعاصير والكوارث
*  *السؤال:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حفظكم الله شيخنا الكريم

انتشرت نكت وعبارت حول اعصار جونو، ولا ادري كيف الناس تفكر، هل جهل هذا او  تجاهل او الفراغ يعمل كذا.

ونرجوا شيخنا الكريم طرح فتوى حول هذا الموضوع حتى يتسنى لنا نشرها في  الشبكة، وحتى يحذر الأخوة والأخوات من الأستهزاء بالأعاصير او الفيضانات او  الكوارث التي تحصل.

واطرح شيخنا الكريم بين يديكم هذه الأقوال التي قام البعض بنشرها في  الجوالات:

1) سأل الأعصار جونو: كيف وجدت عمان وأهلها؟فأجاب:والله لو رميت عليهم  الحجارة لأكلوها ولو أشعلت فيهم النار أخمدوها وجدت صدور رجالهم سدودا  للمياه ونسائهم غطاءا للعراه لقيت أطفالهم أبطالاتعمر الأرض وتساعد المحتاج  فخجلت من نفسي وانسحبت مبتعدا عنهم .

2) شرطي وقف (جونو) وعطاه مخالفه! ليش ؟ عشان تجاوز السرعه المسموح فيها!!

والله المستعان


جواب  الشيخ عبد الرحمن  السحيم حفظه الله:وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته 

 وحَفِظَك الله وَرَعَاك . 

 الآيات الكونية مِن أعاصير وزلازل وبراكين وفيضانات يُرسلها الله تخويفا  لبعض عباده وعِقابا لآخرين ، وأغبى الناس وأغفلهم من اتَّخَذ آيات الله  هزوا . 

 قال تعالى : (وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا آَيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا) . وقال عزّ وجلّ :  (وَتِلْكَ الأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا إِلاَّ  الْعَالِمُونَ) .وقال سبحانه وتعالى : (قُلِ انْظُرُوا مَاذَا فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا تُغْنِي الآَيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَنْ قَوْمٍ  لا يُؤْمِنُونَ) .

 فالآيات إذا جاءت لا تُغني ولا تنفع من لا يُؤمن ولا يتَّعِظ . والنُّذُر  إذا سِيقت ، والأمثال إذا ضُرِبت لا يَعقلها إلا العالِمون .

 ولا يجوز الاستهزاء بآيات الله ، ولا اتِّخاذها وسيلة للطُّرْفَة ، ولا  سبيلا للضحك .

 فإن فعل ذلك فاعل فهو مُعلِن أنه في صفّ من لا تنفعهم موعظة ، ولا ينتفعون  بتذكير مهما بَلَغ .. 
 بل هو داخل في الذين وصفهم الله بقوله : (وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا  إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ وَكَلَّمَهُمُ الْمَوْتَى وَحَشَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قُبُلاً مَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا إِلاَّ أَنْ يَشَاءَ  اللَّهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَجْهَلُونَ) . 

 والله المستعان .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هذه  الرواية صحيحة
*  *السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله عنا الخير ياشيخ عبد الرحمن 

وسؤالي هو :

هل هذه الرواية صحيحة :

سأل رسول الله (ص) ابا بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه قائلا : يا ابا بكر ماذا  تحب فى الدنيا؟ 
قال ابو بكر رضى الله عنه :يارسول الله اننى احب فى الدنيا ثلاث :النظر  اليك ؛ والجلوس معك؛ وانفاق مالى كله عليك
ثم سال(ص) عمر بن الخطاب: وانت يا عمر ماذا تحب فى الدنيا ؟ 
قال عمر رضى الله عنه : احب فى الدنيا ثلاث: الامر بالمعروف ولو كان سرا ؛  والنهىعن المنكرولو كان جهرا؛وقولالحقولو كان امراَ
ثم سال عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنه : وانت ياعثمان ماذا تحب فى الدنيا؟
قال عثمان رضى الله عنه:احب فى الدنيا ثلاث :افشاء السلام؛واطعام  الطعام؛والصلاة والناس نيام
ثم سأل على بن ابى طالب رضى الله عنه : وانت يا على ماذا تحب فى الدنيا ؟ 
قال على رضى الله عنه :احبى فى الدنيا ثلاث : اكرام  الضيف؛والصومبالصيف؛وقطع رؤوس المشركين بالسيف
ثم سأل ابا ذر الغفارى: وانت يا ابا ذر : ماذا تحب فى الدنيا ؟ 
قال ابو ذر:احب فى الدنيا ثلاث:الجوع ؛ المرض؛ والموت
قال له النبى (ص): ولم؟فقال ابو ذر : احب الجوع ليرق قلبى ؛واحب المرض ليخف  ذنبى؛واحب الموت لألقى ربى 
فقال النبى(ص) حبب الى من دنياكم ثلاث:الطيب؛والنساء؛وجعلت قرة عينى فى  الصلاة
وحينئذ تنزل جبريل عليه السلام وأقرأهم السلام وقال: وانا احب من دنياكم  ثلاث :تبليغ الرساله؛واداء الأمانة؛وحب المساكين؛ثم صعد الى السماء وتنزل  مرة اخرى؛وقال : الله عز وجل يقرؤكم السلام ويقول:انه يحب من دنياكم ثلاث :  لسانا ذاكرا ؛وقلبا خاشعا؛ وجسدا على البلاء صابرا
اخى المسلم : اما زلت متمسكا بمتاع الدنيا الزائل؛ام انك الى ربك سائل؟


الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

أولاً : يُكره الاقتصار على قول ( عليه السلام ) في حقّ النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ؛ لأن الله أمَر بالصلاة والسلام عليه ، فقال : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ  وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آَمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا ) .
قال ابن جماعة : ويكره الاقتصار على الصلاة دون التسليم ، ويكره الرمز  بالصلاة والترضِّي بالكتابة ، بل يكتب ذلك بكماله . اه . 
قال ابن كثير : قال النووي : إذا صَلَّى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فليجمع بين الصلاة والتسليم ، فلا يَقْتَصِر على أحدهما ، فلا يقول : صلى  الله عليه فقط ، ولا : عليه السلام فقط . وهذا الذي قاله مُنْتَزَع من هذه  الآية الكريمة ، وهي قوله : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا صَلُّوا  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا) ، فالأولى أن يُقال : صلى الله عليه وسلم  تسليما.
وقال ابن كثير : وقد اسْتَحَبّ أهل الكتابة أن يُكرر الكاتب الصلاة على  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما كَتَبَه . 
وقال السيوطي : وينبغي أن يُحافِظ على كتابة الصلاة والتسليم على رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا يسأم من تكراره ، ومَن أغْفَلَه حُرِمَ حَظا  عظيما . اه . 

فكيف إذا كان الشخص يَحرِم نفسه الأجر ، ويُقَصِّر في حق نَبِيِّه صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيكتب اختصارا حرفا واحدا ( ص ) ؟

ثانيا : هذه الراوية تَظهر عليها آثار الصناعة ! 
وصَحّ منها قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : حُبِّبَ إليّ من الدنيا : النساء  والطيب ، وجُعِل قُرّة عيني في الصلاة . رواه الإمام أحمد والنسائي .

ولا يصِحّ بلفظ : " حبب إليّ من دنياكم ثلاث " ؛ لأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام  لم يذكر سوى اثنتين ، وهما : النساء والطِّيب . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما صحة  القصة التي حصلت بين المسلم والقسيس
*  *السؤال:

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله عنا خيراً وأطال في عمرك 

وأعذرني ياشيخ لا أعرف كيف أغير العنوان 

سؤالي هل هذه القصة حقيقية!! مع العلم أنها تنتشر ياشيخ بعدة روايات ولكن  المضمون متقارب 

كان رجل مسلم له صديق مسيحي فألح المسيحي علي المسلم بأن يذهب معه للكنسية
ليحضر درس من قسيس و يدلي رأية للمسيحي
فوافق المسلم و ذهب معه
فعرفه القسيس وقال
يوجد بينكم محمدي اي ( مسلم )
فوقف المسلم وقال له كيف عرفت؟
فقال القسيس سماههم في وجوههم
فبتسم المسلم و قال له القسيس اريد ان اسألك اثنان وعشرون سؤال22
إليك الأسئلة:

ما هو الواحد الذي لا ثاني له؟

ما هما الاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما؟

ما هم الثلاثة الذين لا رابع لهم؟

ما هم الأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم؟

أما هم الخمسة الذين لا سادس لهم؟

ما هم الستة الذين لا سابع لهم؟

ما هم السبعة الذين لا ثامن لهم؟

ما هم الثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم؟

ما هم التسعة الذين لا عاشرة لهم؟

ما هي العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة؟

ما هي الإحدى عشر الذين لا ثاني عشرة لهم؟

ما هي الاثنا عشر الذين لا ثالث عشر لهم؟

ما هي الثلاثة عشر الذين لا رابع عشر لهم؟

ما هو الشيء الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه؟

ما هو القبر الذي سار بصاحبه؟

من هم الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة؟

ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله و أنكره؟

وما هي الأشياء التي خلقها الله بدون أب و أم؟

من هو المخلوق الذي من نار ومن هلك بالنار ومن حفظ من النار؟

ومن الذي خلق من حجر وهلك بالحجر وحفظ بالحجر؟

ما هو الشيء الذي خلقه الله واستعظمه؟

وما هي الشجرة التي لها اثني عشر غصنا وفي كل غصن ثلاثين ورقة وفي كل ورقة  خمس ثمرات ثلاث منها بالظل واثنتان بالشمس؟

فأبتسم المسلم ابتسامة الواثق بالله...

وسمّّّا بالله * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

الله سبحانه وتعالي الواحد لا ثاني له

والاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما: الليل والنهار وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين

والثلاثة التي لا رابع لها هي:أعذار موسى مع الخضر في إعطاب السفينة وقتل  الغلام وإقامة الجدار

والأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم: القرآن و الإنجيل والتوراة والزبور

والخمسة التي لا سادس لهم الصلوات الخمس المفروضة

والستة التي لا سابع لها الأيام التي خلق الله تعالى فيها الكون

والسبعة التي لا ثامن لهم السموات السبع الذي خلق السبع سموات طباقا ما ترى  من خلق الرحمن من تفاوت

والثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم هم حملة عرش الرحمن ويحمل عرش ربك يومئذٍ  ثمانية

والتسعة اللاتي لا عاشر لها هي معجزات موسى عليه السلام العصا ، اليد ,  الطوفان , السنون , الضفادع , الدم , القمل , الجراد , شق البحر

وأما العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة هي الحسنات من جاء بالحسنة فله عشرة أمثالها  والله يضاعف الأجر لمن يشاء

والأحد عشر الذين لا ثاني عشر لهم هم أخوة يوسف عليه السلام

والاثنا عشر التي لا ثالث عشرة لها هي معجزة سيدنا موسى وإذا استسقى موسى  لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنا عشر عيناً

والثلاثة عشرة الذين لا رابع عشر لهم هم إخوة يوسف وأبيه وأمه

وأما الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه فهو الصبح والصبح إذا تنفس

وأما القبر الذي سار بصاحبه هو الحوت عندما التقم سيدنا يونس عليه السلام

وأما الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة هم أخوة يوسف عليه السلام

والشيء الذي خلقه الله و أنكره هو صوت الحمير إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير

وأما ما خلق وليس له أب وأم فهم :آدم عليه السلام,ناقة نوح,كبش الفداء,  الملائكة

وأما ما خلق من نار فهو إبليس ومن هلك بالنار فهو أبو جهل ومن حفظ من النار  فهو إبراهيم عليه السلام

وأما ما خلق من الحجر فهي ناقة صالح عليه السلام ومن هلك من الحجر فهم  أصحاب الفيل وأما من حفظ بالحجر فهم أصحاب الكهف

وأما ما خلقه الله واستعظمه فهو كيد النساء إن كيدهن لعظيم

والشجرة هي السنة التي لها اثني عشر شهرا "غصنا" والثلاثين ورقة هي الأيام  في كل شهر والخمس ثمرات هي الصلوات الخمس والثلاث التي بالظل هي :صلاة  الفجر والمغرب والعشاء والاثنتان التي بالشمس هي: الظهر والعصر

هذا كان رد المسلم فاستعجب القسيس والحضور ولكن فوجئ القسيس بسؤال واحد  موجه من الشاب المسلم
وهو:

ما هو مفتاح الجنة؟؟

هنا لم يقدر القسيس على الإجابة لكنه اضطر للإجابة بعد إلحاح الوجود
ولكنه طلب الأمان ..............................

أتتوقعون لماذا؟!

لان الإجابة هي:

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله
فأسلم القسيس ومن معه في الكنيسة
اترون ما اعظم الثقة بالله 


الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة  الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

للفائدة فهذا مقال بعنوان : كلمات وألفاظ في الميزان .

وهذه القصة تظهر عليها آثار الصنعة ! فهي إلى الكذب أقرب ، وروي نحوها في  ترجمة شيخ الصوفية - المخرّف - أبي يزيد البسطامي ! 

والله المستعان ..  

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما رأيكم  فيمن يقول أقسمت عليكم أن تدخلوا وتروا
*  *السؤال:

ما رأيكم فيمن يقول أقسمت عليكم أن تدخلوا وتروا.. الموضوع  
فلو ان احداً من الاعضاء قرأ العنوان ولم يدخل فهل يكون هذا حنث باليمين ام  لا ؟؟؟

وما رأيكم بفعله هذا هل يصح

وفقكم الله 


الجواب:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته

لا يجوز الإقسام بهذه الصورة ، ومن قرأ العنوان ولم يدخل فليس عليه شيء
والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هناك  حرج في نشر هذا الكلام ( امتحان الله وامتحان البشر ) 
*  *السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لوسمحت ياشيخ ربي يجزيك الجنة هل هناك حرج في نشر هذا الكلام ولماذا ؟؟؟


امتحان البشر : في عدة كتب متشعبة صعبة تستهلك طاقة التلميذ وجهده 

امتحان الله سبحانه : في كتاب واحد ميسّر )القرآن العظيم )

امتحان البشر : الأسئلة فيه مجهولة إلى لحظة البدء بالإمتحان 

امتحان الله سبحانه : الاسئلة به معلومة واضحة قبل الامتحان وهي : 

من ربك ؟؟ 

ما دينك ؟؟ 

من نبيك ؟؟ 

شبابك فيما أبليته ؟؟ 

عمرك فيما أفنيته ؟؟ 

مالك من أين اكتسبته ، وفيمَ أنفقته ؟؟ 

وعلمك ماذا عملت به ؟؟ 

امتحان البشر : لا يخبرونك بالإجابة قبل الإمتحان 

امتحانه سبحانه : يخبرك بالإجابة النموذجية خلال الإمتحان 

امتحان البشر : المعلّمون الذين تمّ اختيارهم لشرح المنهج خطاءون 

امتحان الله تعالى : المعلّمون الذين اختارهم الله لنهجه معصومون

امتحان البشر : فترة الإجابه فيه لا تزيد عن ساعات 

امتحان الله: فترة الإجابة على الأسئله تمتد أكثر من سبعين سنة وهو عمر  الإنسان

امتحان البشر : الدورالثاني فيه مرة واحدة والنجاح فيه غير مضمون

امتحان الله: الدور الثاني مفتوح للعبد إلى أن يغرغر قبل الموت والنجاح فيه  مضمون بإذن الله 

امتحان البشر : الدرجة الكبرى فيه 100 درجة 

امتحانه تبارك : الدرجة الكبرى فيه 700 ويضاعف الله لمن يشاء 

امتحان البشر : نتيجته للدنيا فقط 

امتحان الله : نتيجته للدنيا والآخرة

امتحان البشر : ينسى بعد اجتياز الامتحان 

امتحان الله : لا ينسى فهو يحفظ في كتاب مبين

امتحان البشر : جائزته من حبر و ورق

امتحان الله : جائزته جنات الخلود ( اللهم إني أسالك من فضلك)

فعجباً لمن ينجحون في امتحان البشر ويرسبون في امتحان الله !!!


الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

لا يجوز مثل هذا القول ، وهو مُقارنة صنيع البشر واختباراتهم بِما جاء عن  الله ، وذلك لِعِدّة اعتبارات : 

الأول : أنهم جَعلوا الامتحان (في كتاب واحد ميسّر (القرآن العظيم)) ، فأين  سُنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي بيّنت ما في القرآن ، بل وزادت على ما  فيه . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ألا هل عسى رجل يبلغه الحديث عني وهو متكئ على  أريكته فيقول : بيننا وبينكم كتاب الله ، فما وجدنا فيه حلالا استحللناه ،  وما وجدنا فيه حراما حرمناه ، وإن ما حرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما  حرم الله . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه .
وفي رواية : ألا إني أوتيت الكتاب ومثله معه ، ألا إني أوتيت القرآن ومثله  معه ، ألا يوشك رجل ينثني شبعانا على أريكته يقول : عليكم بالقرآن ! فما  وجدتم فيه من حلال فأحلّوه ، وما وجدتم فيه من حرام فحرِّموه . رواه الإمام  أحمد .

الثاني : جعْلهم (فترة الإجابة على الأسئلة تمتد أكثر من سبعين سنة وهو عمر  الإنسان) ، وليس كل إنسان يعرف الإجابة يُوفّق للإجابة عن تلك الأسئلة ،  بل لا يُوفّق لها إلاّ المؤمن الموقِن . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ولقد أُوحي إليّ أنكم تُفتنون في القبور مثل أو  قريبا مِن فتنة الدجال ، يُؤتَى أحدكم فيقال : ما علمك بهذا الرجل ؟ فأما  المؤمن أو الموقن فيقول : هو محمد رسول الله جاءنا بالبينات والهدى فأجبنا  وآمنّا واتّبعنا ، فيقال : نَم صَالِحًا ، فقد علمنا إن كنت لمؤمنا ، وأما  المنافق أو المرتاب فيقول : لا أدري سمعت الناس يقولون شيئا فَقُلْتُه .  رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

الثالث : أنهم جَعلوا (الدرجة الكبرى فيه 700 ويضاعف الله لمن يشاء) ، فكيف  تكون درجة كُبرى ، وهي مُحتملة للزيادة ؟!
وجعلوا الحسنات بمنْزِلة الدرجات الدنيوية ، ولا مُقارنة بينهما . 

الرابع : أنهم جعلوا اختبار الدنيا (نتيجته للدنيا فقط) ، وهذا ليس صحيحا  على إطلاقه ، بل قد تكون نتيجته للدنيا والآخرة ، إذا قَصَد به صاحبه وجْه  الله تبارك وتعالى . 

وعلى كُلّ فقد سُئل شيخنا الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن منشور بعنوان : "  رحلة سعيدة " فيه تَشبيه رِحْلة الإنسان إلى الآخرة بِرحلات الطيران ، فكان  مما قاله رحمه الله : 
أرى أن هذه الطريقة مُحرّمة ؛ لأنه يجعل الحقائق العلمية الدينية كأنها  أمور حسية ، ثم فيها نوع من السخرية في الواقع ، وأرى من رآها مع أحد  فليُمزقها – جزاه الله خيراً – ويقول : إن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فوق رحلات الطائرة ، وفوق الاتصالات وما أشبهه . انتهى كلامه  رحمه الله .

والله تعالى أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هنا بعض المسجات للجوال التي رأيتها بمنتدى ما 
*  *السؤال:**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 بارك الله فيكم

 هنا بعض المسجات للجوال التي رأيتها بمنتدى ما وبعضها أشكل علي حكمه وحكم  نشره ؟؟ والبعض الآخر أود التأكد من صحته كأجر التسبيح والذكر أتمنى أن  تفيدنا وتفتح علينا بما فتح الله عليك

 عندك هم ما تبدد أو أمل ما تحقق أو حزن يتجدد ، أنا رصيدك لا تتردد : 
 صلاة الليل 

 س: كيف يكون لك في كل كلمة شجرة في الجنة ؟ 
 ج: قل سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 

 س: كيف تكسب مثل عرش الرحمن حسنات ؟ 
 ج: ردد سبحان الله وبحمده زنة عرشه

 ما فيه غيرك يسمع كلامي يا أعز أصدقائي 
 المرسل : إبليس 

 مالت عليك 
 أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها 

 أكدت مصادر إسلامية أن الدعاء لا يرد في آخر ساعة من نهار الجمعة . 

 من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك .الجواب:وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وبارك الله فيك .

 هذه الرسائل على النحو التالي :

عندك هم ما تبدد أو أمل ما تحقق أو حزن يتجدد ، أنا  رصيدك لا  تتردد :
صلاة الليل 

 أخشى أن يكون هذا من باب العبث ، والدعوة إلى قيام الليل لا تكون بمثل هذا .

س: كيف يكون لك في كل كلمة شجرة في الجنة ؟ 
ج: قل : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله  والله أكبر 
 روى ابن ماجه مِن حديث عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم مَرَّ بِه وهو يَغْرِس غَرْسًا ، فقال : يا أبا هريرة ما الذي  تَغْرِس ؟ قلت : غِرَاسًا لي . قال : ألا أدلك على غِراس خَير لك مِن هذا ؟  قال : بلى يا رسول الله . قال : قُل : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا  الله والله أكبر ، يُغْرَس لك بِكُلّ واحِدة شَجَرة في الجنة . 
 وقال الألباني : صحيح . 

س: كيف تكسب مثل عرش  الرحمن حسنات ؟ 
 ج: ردد سبحان الله وبحمده زنة عرشه

 لا يَصِحّ ، والوارد في صحيح مسلم قول : سبحان الله وبحمده عَدَد خَلْقه ،  ورضا نفسه ، وزِنَة عرشه ، ومِداد كلماته . وفي رواية : " سبحان الله عَدَد  خَلْقِه ، سبحان الله رِضا نَفسه ، سبحان الله زِنَة عَرْشه ، سبحان الله  مِداد كَلماته . 

 فقد خَرَج جويرية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مِن عند جويرية بُكْرة حِين صلى  الصُّبح وهى في مسجدها ، ثم رَجَع بعد أن أضْحى وهي جالسة ، فقال : ما  زلتِ على الحال التي فَارَقْتك عليها ؟ قالت : نعم . قال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم : لقد قلت بعدك أربع كلمات ثلاث مرات ، لو وُزِنَت بِما قُلْت  منذ اليوم لَوَزَنَتْهُنّ – فَذَكَره – .

 وعَرْش الرحمن هو أعْظَم المخلوقات ولا يَقْدِر قَدْره إلا الله .وفي  الحديث : " مَا السَّمَاوَات السَّبْع في الكُرْسِيّ إلاَّ كَحَلْقَة في  أرْض فَلاة ، وفَضْل العَرْش على الكُرْسِيّ كَفَضْل تِلك الفَلاة على تِلك  الْحَلْقَة " رواه ابن أبي شيبة العبسي في كِتاب " العَرْش " وابن حبان  وأبو الشيخ في كِتاب " العَظَمَة " وابن بطَّة في " الإبانة الكبرى " .

 ورَوى عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد في كِتاب " السُّنَّة " وابن بَطَة عن ابن  عباس في تفسير آية الكرسي قوله : (وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضَ) . قال : مَوْضِع القَدَمَيْن ، ولا يُقْدَر قَدْر عَرْشِه . 
 وهذا الأثَر صَحَّحه غير واحد مِن أهل العْلِم . 

 فكيف يُقال " تكسب مثل عرش الرحمن حسنات " ؟

ما فيه غيرك يسمع كلامي يا أعز أصدقائي 
المرسل : إبليس 

 هذه الرسالة خاصة بأصدقاء إبليس والذين يتولّونه ويُطيعونه !

مالت عليك 
أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها 

 هذا من باب الدعاء ، وبابه واسع .

أكدت مصادر  إسلامية أن الدعاء لا يرد في آخر ساعة من نهار الجمعة . 

 وهذا أشبه بالعبث ، لأن ما في الكِتاب والسنة أجَلّ مِن أن يَكون كالأخبار  التي تحتاج إلى تأكيد . 

من قراء في ليلة سورة  الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك .

 هذا الحديث حَكَم عليه العلماء بالكذب ، فهو حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يجوز نشره ولا تجوز روايته ولا العمل به . 

 والله تعالى أعلم .

 الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فيلم ( رب ارجعون ) المنتشر في المنتديات  .. ماذا عنه ..؟ 
*  *السؤال:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أحسن الله إليكم يا شيخ 

 لقد شاهدت هذا الفيلم ( رب ارجعون ) منتشر في المنتديات 

 وهو يصور ملك الموت ولا نعلم هل يجوز مشاهدة مثل هذه الأفلام

 أم لا..؟ 

 وهذا هو الموضوع اقتبسته لكم ..

 اقتباس:* *
-------------------------------------------------**
جاء في حديث النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم عن وصف لنزع الروح بأن من كانت في حياته أعمال صالحه نزعت  روحه وهي مثل قطرة الماء على ورق الشجر و من كان غير ذلك فيكون نزع روحه  مثل القطن إذا علق في الشوك كيف تكون شعيرات القطن ....الله يحسن خواتيم  أعمالنا

 منقول
-------------------------------------------------

 وجزاكم  الله خيراً .. 
**الجواب:
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته
 وجزاك الله خيرا
 أحسن الله إليك .

 لا يجوز تمثيل الملائكة الكرام ؛ لأنهم عالَم غيبي ، والموت أيضا مما له  تعلّق بِعالَم الغيب .
 وتمثيل الملائكة كُفر بالله ؛ لأنه استخفاف بِهم ، ولذا وَجب علينا الإيمان  بالملائكة جُملة وتفصيلا . 
 جُمْلَة بأنهم خَلْق كِرام خَلَقهم الله مِن نُور ، لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم  ويفعلون ما يؤمرون ، يُسبِّحون الليل والنهار لا يفتُرون ، وأنهم لا يَعلم  عددهم إلاّ الله . 
 وتفصيلا بِما جاء في أسمائهم ووظائفهم ، وما جاء في ذِكر أعداد بعضهم ، مِن  مثل حَمَلة العرش ، وخزنة جهنم ، مما جاء في الكِتاب وصحّ في السنة .

 وما عدا ذلك خوض فيما لا يجوز الخوض فيه . 
 وأبشع ما يَكون أن يُقصد بذلك التمثيل دعوة الناس ، ودعوة الناس وحثّهم على  الطاعات , ترك المنكرات ، لا يكون بهذه الصورة . 

 ولا يجوز مُشاهدة مثل هذا التمثيل ، ولا الرضا به . 

 ومثله يُقال في تمثيل الأنبياء الكرام عليهم الصلاة والسلام . 

 وقد منع العلماء تمثيل أدوار الصحابة الكرام .
 وفي فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة في المملكة ما نصّه :
 تمثيل الصحابة أوْ أحَد منهم مَمْنوع ; لِمَا فِيه مِن الامْتِهان لهم  والاسْتِخْفَاف بِهم وتعريضهم للنَّيْل مِنهم ، وإن ظن فيه مصلحة فما يَؤدي  إليه مِن الْمَفَاسِد أرْجَح ، وما كانت مفسدته أرْجَح فهو مَمْنُوع ، وقد  صَدر قرار من مجلس هيئة كبار العلماء في منع ذلك . اه . 

 وقَرَّرَت هيئة كبار العلماء في دورتها الثالثة المنعقدة فيما بين 1 / 4 /  1393 ه ، ما يلي :
 1 – إن الله سبحانه أثْنَى على الصَّحَابَة ، وبَيَّن مَنْزِلَتهم العَالية  ومَكَانَتَهم الرَّفِيعة، وفي إخراج حَياة أي واحد منهم على شكل مسرحية أو  فيلم سينمائي مُنَافَاة لهذا الثناء الذي أثنى الله عليهم به، وتَنْزِيل  لَهم مِن الْمَكَانة العَالِية التي جعلها الله لهم وأكْرَمَهم بها . 
 2- إن تمثيل أي واحِد منهم سَيَكُون مَوْضِعًا للسُّخْرِية والاستهزاء ،  ويَتَولاَّه أُنَاس غالبا ليس للصَّلاح والتقوى مَكان في حَياتهم العَامة  والأخْلاق الإسِلامية مَع َما يَقْصده أرْبَاب الْمَسَارِح مِن جَعْل ذلك  وَسِيلة إلى الكَسْب المادي ، وأنه مَهما حَصَل مِن التَّحَفُّظ  فَسَيَشْتَمِل على الكذب والغيبة ، كما يَضَع تمثيل الصحابة رضوان الله  عليهم في أنْفُس الناس وَضْعًا مُزْرِيًا ، فَتَتَزَعْزَع الثَّقَة  بأصْحَاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتَخِفّ الْهَيْبَة التي في نفوس  المسلمين من الْمُشَاهِدِين ، ويَنْفَتِح باب التشكيك على المسلمين في  دِينهم ، والْجَدَل والْمُنَاقَشَة في أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  ويتضمن ضَرورة أن يَقِف أحد الْمُمَثِّلِين مَوْقِف أبي جهل وأمثاله ،  ويَجْرِي على لِسَانِه سَبّ بِلال وسَبّ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما  جاء به الإسلام ، ولا شك أن هذا مُنْكَر ، كما يَتخذ هَدَفا لِبَلْبَلة  أفكار المسلمين نحو عَقيدتهم وكِتاب رَبهم وسُنة نَبِيِّهم محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم .
 3- ما يُقَال مِن وُجُود مَصلحة ، وهي إظهار مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الآداب  مع التحري للحقيقة وضبط السيرة وعدم الإخلال بشيء من ذلك بِوَجْهٍ مِن  الوُجُوه رغبة في العبرة والاتعاظ ؛ فهذا مُجَرّد فَرْض وتَقْدِير ، فإنَّ  مَن عَرَف حَال الْمُمَثِّلِين ومَا يَهْدِفُون إليه عَرَف أنَّ هذا النوع  من التمثيل يأباه واقِع الْمُمَثِّلِين ورُوَّاد التَّمْثِيل ، وما هو  شأنهم في حياتهم وأعمالهم . 
 4 - مِن القَواعِد الْمُقَرَّرة في الشريعة : أنَّ مَا كان مَفْسَدَة  مَحْضَة أوْ رَاجِحَة فإنه مُحَرَّم ، وتَمْثِيل الصحابة على تقدير وجود  مصلحة فيه فَمَفْسَدَتُه رَاجِحَة ، فَرِعَايَةً للمَصْلَحَة وسَدًّا  للذَّرِيعَة وحِفَاظًا على كرامة أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مُنِع ذلك .  اه . 

 وأما الحديث المشار إليه في النص المقتبس ، فهو  حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه ، وهو حديث طويل ، وليس فيه أن روح  المؤمن تسيل كما تسيل القطرة على ورق الشجر ، بل فيه : " كما تسيل القطرة  مِنْ فِيّ السقاء " .
 قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن العبد المؤمن إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا  وإقبال من الآخرة نزل إليه ملائكة من السماء بِيضُ الوجوه كأن وجوههم الشمس  ، معهم كفن من أكفان الجنة ، وحَنُوط من حَنُوط الجنة ، حتى يجلسوا منه  مَدّ البصر ، ثم يجئ ملك الموت عليه السلام حتى يجلس عند رأسه فيقول :  أيتها النفس الطيبة أخرجي إلى مغفرة من الله ورضوان . قال : فتخرج تسيل كما  تسيل القطرة مِنْ فِيّ السقاء ، فيأخذها ، فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده  طرفة عين حتى يأخذوها ، فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن ، وفي ذلك الْحَنُوط ، ويخرج  منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وُجِدَتْ على وجه الأرض . 

 وليس في الحديث أن روح الكافر مثل القطن إذا كان في الشوك ، بل مثل  انْتِزَاع الصوف المبلول من السّفّود ، وهي حديدة ذات شُعَب مُعَقّفة ،  يشوى بها اللحم . كما قال أهل اللغة .

 قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : وإن العبد الكافر إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا  وإقبال من الآخرة ، نَزَل إليه من السماء ملائكة سُود الوجوه ، معهم  الْمُسُوح ، فيجلسون منه مَدّ البصر ثم يجئ ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه ،  فيقول : أيتها النفس الخبيثة ، أخرجي إلى سخط من الله وغضب . 
 قال : فَتَفَرَّق في جسده ، فينتزعها كما يُنْتَزَع السُّفُّود من الصوف  المبلول ، فيأخذها فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يجعلوها في  تلك المسوح ، ويخرج منها كأنْتَنِ رِيحِ جيفة وُجِدَتْ على وجه الأرض . 

 وكان عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه يقول : عجبا لمن نَزَل به الموت وعقله معه  ، كيف لا يَصِفه ؟
 فلما نزل به قال له ابنه عبد الله بن عمرو : يا أبت إنك كنت تقول : عجبا  لمن نزل به الموت وعَقْله معه ، كيف لا يَصِفه ؟ فَصِفْ لنا الموت وعَقلك  معك ، فقال : يا بني ، الموت أجلّ من أن يُوصَف ، ولكني سأصف لك منه شيئا ؛  أجِدُنِي كأنّ على عُنُقِي جبال رَضْوى ، وأجدني كأنّ في جوفي شوك السلاء ،  وأجدني كأن نفسي تخرج من ثُقب إبرة . 


 والله تعالى أعلم .**

 الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حكم هذا  الموضوع: جواز سفر الرسول 
*  *السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبركاته
الشيخ عبدالرحمن 
ما حكم مثل هذه المواضيع
هل هذا عبث في الدين او ما فيه شيء؟

جواز سفر الرسول

اقرأوا هذا الخبر بتمعن شديد

"لأول مرة في العالم.. إصدار البطاقة العائلية الأولى لرسول الله صلى عليه  وسلم مع عائلته وبتسع لغات عالمية.. وعلى من يود الحصول عليها الاتصال..".  تبث إذاعة "العربية"

الخاصة بسوريا هذا الإعلان عن بطاقة عائلية للرسول من 32 صفحة تتضمن  معلومات شخصية عنه وعن أفراد أسرته، وبطبعات ملونة تنتشر على واجهة  المكتبات بسوريا وخارجها وتشبه "جواز السفر". 

ويرى بعض العلماء البارزين بسوريا أن إصدار "بطاقة شخصية" للرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم تتضمن معلومات شخصية له وعلى شكل جواز سفر " ليسا مخالفا للشرع  أبدا طالما كانت معلوماتها موثقة ولا تتضمن رسما أو صورة له". 

وتحتوي البطاقة العائلية على نسخة تعريفية بطريقة موجزة مبتكرة بالرسول  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبآله وبأهل بيته وأولاده وبناته وزوجاته، على  شاكلة البطاقة العائلية المعتمدة في سوريا التي تتضمن معلومات عن جميع  أفراد الأسرة وأماكن ولادتهم وتفاصيل شخصية أخرى.

وقال الشيخ زاهر أبو داوود، صاحب فكرة ومشروع البطاقة العائلية للرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم،
إن هذا الكتيّب "لا يحمل أكثر من معنى كتاب تاريخي عن أسرة الرسول ويجمع  تراجم الرجال الذين عاشوا في أسرة واحدة تحت سقف واحد في 32 صفحة بحجم  اليد". 

وأضاف: "لون الغلاف من لون الكعبة ولون الذهب الذي يكتب على الكعبة".  وتابع: "إنه تراجم رجال أضيف لهم أنهم عائلة مشتركة واستقيناه من أصح الكتب  التاريخية المعتمدة وأصح الأحاديث النبوية، وكان غاية ذلك تبيان للناس هذه  العائلة الكريمة. التراجم لا تحمل أكثر من التعرف على العائلة، لكن طريقة  الصياغة تظهر المعلومة التاريخية بقالب عصري". 

وأوضح: "عادة نقرأ كتابا من 300 صفحة حتى نفهم شيئا عن أشخاص محددين ونحن  اختصرناها بصفحات قليلة بكتابة حديثة بعيدة عن المصطلحات التاريخية من خلال  عصرنة للمعلومة. وأما القالب الشكلي عصري جدا من حيث الألوان". 

وأبو داوود هو خريج كلية الدعوة الإسلامية بدمشق، وهي كلية خاصة تتبع مجمع  الشيخ الراحل أحمد كفتارو (المفتي العام السابق لسوريا).

وبحسب أبو داوود، فإن هذه البطاقة العائلية لاقت رواجا كبيرا في سوريا  وخارجها، مشيرا إلى صدور الطبعة الخامسة منها وأمامه بطاقة تحمل رقما يزيد  عن النصف مليون، كما "تم افتتاح فروع في دول خليجية مثل الكويت لبيع هذا  الكتاب الذي سيصدر في لغات فرنسية وتركية وماليزية بعد صدوره الآن باللغة  الإنجليزية". 

ونفى وجود أي جهات تقف وراء الترويج لهذه "البطاقة العائلية"، قائلا إنه  "عمله بشكل شخصي وطبعه في مطابع دمشق بعدالحصول على موافقة وزارة الإعلام  السورية". وقال إن " ذكر بعض الملامح الشخصية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في  هذه البطاقة العائلية يوجد أصلا في كتب الشمائل المحمدية للإمام الترمذي  والذي ذكر فيه لون وجهه وعينه وكيف يأكل ويشرب، كما أنه لم تكتب كلمة بدون  مصدر من كتب الصحاح كحديث وكتب التاريخ الموثقة". 

وكتب في مقدمة الطبعة الخامسة للبطاقة: " أقدم دراسة موجزة عن شخصيات  العائلة الكريمة، معاصرة اللفظ والشكل، حتى يسارع الإنسان للتشوف لمعرفة  أشخاص لم يُهتم بهم وأشخاص ألقي عليهم الضوء أكثر من غيرهم. لم أشأ أن أسمي  الكتاب بالمصطلحات الشرعية مثل أم وآل البيت لأن كتابي هذا ترجمة للأشخاص  وليس لإقرار حكم شرعي فيه اتفق عليه أو لم يتفق". 

ولم يبد الشيخ صلاح أحمد كفتارو، المدير العام لمجمع الشيخ أحمد كفتارو  وخطيب جامع أبي النور بدمشق،أي معارضة لطبع ونشر "البطاقة العائلية للرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم" . 

وقال: "رأيت هذا الكتيّب الذي هو بطاقة عائلية تشبه جواز السفر، ووضع  معلومات شخصية عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتيب على شكل جواز سفر ليس  مخالفا للشرع لأنه لا يوجد فيه رسم 
أو صورة للنبي أو أي من أهل بيته والمعلومات موثقة. وأما توصيف بعض ملامح  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا موجود في السيرة النبوية ولا مشكلة فيه.  وصاحب الفكرة درس الشريعة وأخذ رأي العلماء". 

واتفق مع هذا الرأي أيضا الشيخ الدكتور علاء الدين الزعتري، أمين الفتوى في  سوريا، والذي قال: "رأيت الكتيب الذي يشبه جواز السفر، ولم أر فيه حرجا  أبدا إلا إذا سمعت انتقادات بعض الناس له تدلني على بعض المحاذير الشرعية.  وأنا لم أسمع أي انتقادات له حتى الآن". 

ومن جانبه، قال الصحفي حسان عمر القالش، الذي رأى البطاقة العائلية: "إن  أول ما يثير الانتباه في هذه البطاقة العائلية أنها تتخذ شكل جواز السفر  وتباع ب"75 ليرة سورية" (دولار ونصف) وتنتشر في مكتبات دمشق حتى أن بعض  مسؤولي هذه المكتبات تحدثوا عن نفاذ النسخ لديهم". 

وكان قد كتب وصفا دقيقا لهذا الجواز في موقع "الجمل" الذي يعمل فيه، وقال:  تتكون هذه البطاقة العائلية من 32 صفحة بقياس صغير (14,5 × 10 سم) مغلفة  بطبقة جلدية سوداء رقيقة ما أعطاها مظهر وثيقة جواز السفر. وطباعة الأوراق  طباعة راقية متعوب عليها تشبه وثائق الحكومات الرسمية وبلون أخضر فاتح  ويظهر في أسفل كل صفحة الرقم العالمي. 

وأضاف: تبدأ الصفحة الأولى ب"
الرقم العالمي لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.. وتحتها ظهر ما يبدوا 
أنه تفسير هذا الرقم الطويل وخاناته, وفي الزاوية اليسرى في أسفل الصفحة
هناك ختم الرسول "محمد رسول الله". وتبدأ الصفحة الثانية تحت عنوان
"الزوج" ومن ثم البيانات التالية: ( الاسم, اسم الأب, اسم الأم, جدته  لأبيه,
جدته لأمه, محل وتاريخ الولادة, محل وتاريخ البعثة, محل وتاريخ الوفاة,
الجنس, الديانة, العنوان المختار, المهنة, طبيعة العمل, العلامات المميزة,
الأوصاف: لون الوجه, لون العينين, لون الشعر, الطول, زمرة الدم, اسم 
المولّدة, اسم الحاضنة, اسم المرضعة, اخوته من الرضاعة, الزوجات, الأولاد, 
الأعمام, العمات, الجنسية, تاريخ التسجيل, تاريخ المنح, اصدار ).

وتابع : وتعرفنا هذه "البطاقة العائلية" على معلومات مثل أن
(زمرة الدم: ن و ر من الله) وأن هناك تاريخ تم فيه تسجيل 
"قيود ونفوس" الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في
: 12 ربيع الأول 53 ق. ه 20 – 4 – 570 م، وأنه تم منحه 
هذه الوثيقة أو البطاقة العائلية في 
( تاريخ المنح: يوم الهجرة 12 ربيع الأول 1 ه 23 – 9 – 622 م) 
اصدار: أمين سجل يثرب: مسؤول الاحصاء: حذيفة بن اليمان).

يشار إلى أنه طبعت من قبل في دول عربية، مثل مصر، بطاقات
عائلية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت تتألف من صفحة
واحدة، فيما يعتبر "جواز سفر" الرسول بسوريا المشروع
الأول من نوعه من حيث عدد الصفحات والطباعة الحديثة 
والتوزيع في سوريا ودول عربية أخرى. 

وكالة الانباء السورية
الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة  الله وبركاته
وأعانك الله . 

هذا عَبَث ، بل هو استخفاف بِحقّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبِمقَامِه عليه  الصلاة والسلام .

وفيه مُغالطات ، مثل تحديد موعد مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم يثبت  تاريخيا ولا بِنقل صحيح أن مولده عليه الصلاة والسلام كان في تاريخ مُعيّن .  

وقولهم : (إصدار: أمين سجل يثرب: مسؤول الإحصاء: حذيفة بن اليمان)

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سَمّى مدينته " المدينة " و " طيبة " و " طابة "  ، ولم يُسمِّها كما كانوا يُسمّونها ( يثرب ) . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ أُمِرْتُ بِقَرْيَةٍ تَأْكُلُ الْقُرَى يَقُولُونَ : يَثْرِبُ ،  وَهِيَ الْمَدِينَةُ ، تَنْفِي النَّاسَ كَمَا يَنْفِي الْكِيرُ خَبَثَ  الْحَدِيدِ . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

كما أن حذيفة رضي الله عنه كان أمين سِرّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  ولم يكن مسؤولا عن إحصاء أو عَدّ الناس .

وقولهم : (زمرة الدم: ن و ر من الله)
هذا مَبنيّ على قول بعض الصوفية إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام خُلِق مِن نُور ،  وليس بصحيح ، بل هو عليه الصلاة والسلام خُلِق كسائر بني آدم ، إلاّ أن  الله حَمَاه أبًا عن جَدّ مِن أن يكون مِن سِفَاح .
وعن علي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : خَرَجْتُ مِن نكاح ولم أخرج مِن  سِفاح مِن لَدُن آدم إلى أن ولدني أبي وأمي . قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني  في الأوسط ، وفيه محمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن علي صحّح له الحاكم في المستدرك  ، وقد تُكُلّم فيه ، وبقية رجاله ثقات .

ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غنيّ عن مثل هذا التعريف الذي يُورَد فيه ما  لا يصِحّ . 
بل ويُجَعل كأنه رجل يحمل جواز سَفَر وبطاقة عائلة ، وهذه لم تُوجَد إلاّ  بعد تفرّق الأمة إلى دويلات ، وبعد أن أوجد الاحتلال بنها حدودا جغرافية ،  وبَنى على تلك الحدود عداوات !

ورسالة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عالمية ، وشخصيته عالمية .

والله المستعان . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما صحة دعاء أول السنة وآخرها !!!  
*  *السؤال:

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله عنا خير ياشيخ وجعلك من أهل الجنة 

سؤالي : 

هل يصح هذا الدعاء 

دعاء آخر السنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفو عنى وأستغفرك اللهم فأغفر لى ما فعلته فى  هذه السنة مما نهيتنى عنه ولم ترضه .. 
اللهم إنى أعلم قدرتك على عقوبتى وأعلم دعوتك لى إلى التوبة من بعد جرأتى  على معصيتك فتقبل توبتى .. 
وأسألك اللهم يا كريم يا تواب ياذا الجلال والإكرام ان تتقبل منى ولا تقطع  رجائى منك 
وصل الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
(((يكررالدعاء 3 مرات )))
** فإن الشيطان يقول : تعبنا من طول السنة فأفسد فعلنا فى ساعة واحدة **

دعاء أول السنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
اللهم إنى أسالك فى هذا العام الجديد العصمة فيه من الشيطان وأوليائه  والعون لى على هذه النفس الأمارة بالسوء .. 
وأسألك اللهم عملا يقربنى إليك ياذا الجلال والإكرام وصل الله على سيدنا  محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
((( يكرر الدعاء 3 مرات)))
** فإن الشيطان يقول : إستأمن من نفسه فيما بقى من عمره ** 
وتوكل به ملكان يحرسونه من الشيطان وأتباعه 

والسلام عليكم 
**الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وجَعلك من أهل الجنة .

لا يصح دعاء يتعلّق بأوّل السنة ولا بآخرها ، ولا يصِحّ في دُعاء ولا في  ذِكْر قول ( سيّدنا ) عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإن كان عليه الصلاة  والسلام هو سيّد ولد آدم ، إلاّ أن الكلام على ما يتعلّق بِالأدعية  والأذكار . 

والله تعالى أعلم .  

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*البطاقة المحمدية
السؤال:

 بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 جزاك الله عنا خيراً ياشيخ 

 سؤالي....... هل يجوزنشر هذه المعلومات عن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

 الاسم : محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب

 اسم الوالد : عبد الله بن عبد المطلب

 اسم الجد : عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف

 اللقب : الصادق الامين (ابو القاسم )

 اسم الوالدة : امنة بنت وهب بن عبد مناف

 اسم المولدة :الشفاء ام عبد الرحمن بن عوف

 اسم المرضعة : حليمة السعدية

 تاريخ الميلاد : 20 \ 4 \ 571 ميلادية 12 ربيع الاول

 محل الميلادي : مكة المكرمة

 الديانة : أول المسلمين

 الوظيفة : نبي و رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 محل العمل : مكة و ماحولها من بقاع الدنيا

 محل الإقامة : حي بني هاشم من قريش ثم الهجرة الى المدينة

 فصلية الدم : ن . و . ر . من الله

 الجنسية : عربي - بلسان عربي مبين

 القراءة والكتابة : امي (علمه شديد القوى )

 الزوجات : خديجة بنت خويلد _ سودة

 بنت زومعة _ عائشة بنت ابو بكر

 حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب _ أم حبيبة

  زينب بنت خزيمة _ ميمونة بنت الحارث _ ماريا القبطية

 عدد الاولاد الذكور : القاسم _ عبد الله _ إبراهيم 

 الإناث : زينب _ رقية _ أم كلثوم _ فاطمة 
الجواب:وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

 هذه البطاقة معتمدة على معلومات بعضها صحيح وبعضها لا يصح ولا أنصح بنشرها
 والله أعلم 

 الشيخ محمد العويد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما ثبت من ألقاب الأنبياء وما لم  يثبت
السؤال:

 أرجو الإفادة بصحة  هذه الألقاب المنتشرة عبر البريد الالكتروني
 وجزاكم الله خيرا

 ألقاب الأنبياء

 آدم……….صفي الله
 إدريس……….نبي الله
 نوح……….نجي الله
 هود……….عامر الله
 صالح……….قريب الله
 إبراهيم……….خليل الله
 لوط……….سليم الله
 إسماعيل………ذبيح الله
 إسحاق……….هبة الله
 يعقوب……….حزين الله
 يوسف……….جميل الله
 أيوب……….صبير الله
 شعيب……….ناصح الله
 موسى……….كليم الله
 داود………خليفة الله
 سليمان……….تاج الله
 ذوالكفل……….ذكي الله
 إلياس……….حكمة الله
 اليسع……….ذاكر الله
 يونس……….سابح الله
 عزيز……….ناصر الله
 لقمان……….طيب الله
 ذو القرنين……….جاهد الله
 زكريا……….وارث الله
 يحيى……….خاشع الله
 عيسى……….روح الله
 محمد ..........حبيب الله
الجواب:
 الحمد لله والصلاة  والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فإن  هذه  الأسماء بعضها ثابت. مثل: إبراهيم  خليل الله، وموسى كليم الله،  وعيسى روح الله، وإدريس نبي الله ومحمد حبيب الله، وآدم صفي الله،  وما سواها غير ثابت كما تقدم عند كلامنا على سؤال سابق في الفتوى رقم:  50148.
ثم إنه لا شك  في ثبوت هذه المعاني لبعض الأنبياء، مثل صبر أيوب،  وجمال يوسف، وكون إسحاق  هبة من الله، وكون إسماعيل ذبيحا، وحزن يعقوب، ولكن إضافة هذا  إلى الله يحتاج لما يثبته وما يسوغه شرعا  ولغة. 
فإن حزين الله لا تليق شرعا؛ لأن الشر لا  يضاف إلى الله، وجميل الله وصبير الله لا تليق لغة.
والله  أعلم.
 مركز الفتوى*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يصح هذا :  لماذا خصص اللون الأخضر للقران الكريم ..!! 
*  *السؤال:

 السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله 

 شيخنا الفاضل أرجو تعقيبك على هذا الموضوع :

 لماذا خصص اللون الاخضر للقران الكريم ..!!

 اللون الأخضر فى القرآن الكريم يؤكد ما توصل اليه المصريون والصينيون  القدماء ؟ 

 اللون طاقة مشعة لها طول موجى معين يختلف فى تردده وتذبذبه من لون الى آخر  وتقوم المستقبلات الضوئية فى الشبكية باستقبالها و ترجمتها الى الوان  وتحتوى الشبكية على ثلاثة ألوان هى الاخضر والاحمر والازرق وبقية الالوان  تتكون من مزج هذه الثلاثة و قد اكتشف العلماء انه عندما تدخل طاقة الضوء  الى الجسم فإنها تنبه الغدة النخامية والجسم الصنوبرى مما يؤدى الى افراز  هرمونات معينة تحدث مجموعة من العمليات الفسيولوجية وبالتالى السيطرة  المباشرة على تفكيرنا ومزاجنا وسلوكياتنا وللألوان تأثير على مكفوفى  البصرتماماً كالمبصرين نتيجة لترددات الطاقة التى تتولد داخل أجسامهم وهذه  الفكرة استخدمها الصينيون القدماء فى علاج الامراض وتسمى بال " فينج شوى "  وحديثاً أجروا تجارب لاستخدام الالوان فى علاج بعض الامراض وذلك بجعل  المريض يرتدى ثوباً من لون معين أو يجلس فى غرفة حوائطها وفرشها من نفس هذا  اللون ويقوم بتركيز نظره لفترة محددة عليه فى الوقت الذى يحصر فيه ذهنه  ويتأمل مكان الالم الذى يعانيه فكان مما اكتشفوه ان اللون الاخضر بالذات  يقتل الجراثيم والبكتريا ويسكن الالام ويقاوم الانهاك والشعور بالتعب فيشعر  صاحبه بأريحية وسعادة ويشفى من الامراض الميكروبية وبذلك عرفوا السر فى  استخدام الفراعنة للون الاخضر فى مقابرهم لحفظ المومياوات من التحلل  البكتيرى وصدق الله العظيم فى قرآنه الكريم عندما جعل اللون الاخضر لون  لباس اهل الجنة ولون فرشهم ليلفتنا اليه والى مندوبية التشبه بهم فى  ملابسنا وفرشنا فى الدنيا لعلنا نذوق جزءاً من سعادتهم وننعم ببعض سلامتهم  من الامراض فى الآخرة .

 قال تعالى {أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمُ  الْانْهَارُ يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِن ذَهَبٍ وَيَلْبَسُونَ  ثِيَابًا خُضْرًا مِّن سُندُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُّتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى  الْأَرَائِكِ نِعْمَ الثَّوَابُ وَحَسُنَتْ مُرْتَفَقًا} سورة الكهف 

 وقال جل وعلا {مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى رَفْرَفٍ خُضْرٍ وَعَبْقَرِيٍّ حِسَانٍ}  سورة الرحمن 
 وقال {عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٌ وَحُلُّوا  أَسَاوِرَ مِن فِضَّةٍ وَسَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَرَابًا طَهُورًا} سورة  الإنسان "
**الجواب:

**وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته
 وأعانك الله . 

 أولاً : إذا كان اللون الأخضر كما قالوا يقتل الجراثيم ، فهل أهل الجنة  بحاجة إلى ذلك ؟!
 ثانيا : جاء في الحديث الحثّ على اللون الأبيض ، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام :  البسوا من ثيابكم البياض ، فإنها أطهر وأطيب ، وكفنوا فيها موتاكم . رواه  الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه .
 ولذلك كُفِّن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثلاثة أثواب بيض . 

 وقد لَبِس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأسود والأبيض والأحمر غير الخالص ،  ولبس الأخضر ، ولا طَلَب التشبه بذلك في أهل الجنة .
 بل إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام يُكسى يوم القيامة حُلّة خضراء ، ومع ذلك لم  يلبس الأخضر ، ولا جَعَله شِعارا له . 
 قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : يُبْعَث الناس يوم القيامة فأكون أنا وأمتي على  تَلّ ، ويكسوني ربي تبارك وتعالى حُلة خَضراء ، ثم يوذن لي فأقول ما شاء  الله أن أقول ، فذاك المقام المحمود . رواه الإمام أحمد . 
 وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم . 
 وع ذلك لم يجعله عليه الصلاة والسلام شِعارا له ، ولا علامة يتميَّز بها .

 فلبس الأخضر بقصد التقرّب والتشبه بأهل الجنة من البدع المحدثة . 

 كما أن من لبس الأخضر وتميّز به صار لباسه لِباس شُهرَة ، وقد قال عليه  الصلاة والسلام : مَن لبس ثَوب شُهرة ألبسه الله يوم القيامة ثَوب مَذَلّة .  رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره .

 وإذا كان يُقصد بتخصيص اللون الأخضر للقرآن ، ما يكون في غِلاف المصاحف ،  فليس هذا بصحيح ؛ لأن المصاحف منها الأزرق والأحمر والأخضر ، ولي اختيار  اللون بناء على نصّ ، ولا هو مَحَلّ اتِّفاق .

 والله تعالى أعلم . 

**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*جبل أحد على شكل اسم سيدنا محمد

*  *السؤال:
**شيخنا الفاضل : ما رأيك في هذا الموضوع : "جبل  أحد  على شكل اسم سيدنا محمد "

 تكشف لنا الأقمار الصناعية أن شكل جبل احد
 الذي يبلغ طوله حوالي 7 كلم على شكل اسم محمد كما سنريكم إن شاء الله 

 اُحد عليك مهابة ووقار ... وعليك من حب النبي دثار 






**الجواب:

**أعانك الله .

لا شكّ أن جَبَل أُحُد جَبَل يُحِب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : أُحُدٌ جَبَلٌ يُحِبُّنَا وَنُحِبُّهُ . رواه  البخاري ومسلم . 

وأما هذا ففيه تَكَلُّف واضح ، وأمس وصلتني رسالة بريدية من موقع يُعنى  بالإعجاز العلمي ، عنوانها : حمامة مكتوب على جناحيها ( الله – محمد ) !
وكل هذا مما لا صِحّة له ، ولا مصلحة في إثباته ، ويُخشى من تعريض القرآن  للتكذيب ، لأن بعض ما يُذكر لا يشكّ عاقل أنه من صنع البشر . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 

**الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ما صحة القصة حارس المقبرة يرفض دفن  امرأة بسبب... 
* *السؤال:
*
*حارس المقبرة يرفض دفن  امرأة بسبب... 

في مره من المرات كان هناك حارس مقبره يرى في منامه الاموات الموجودين في  المقبره يقولون له ستأتي فلانه بنت فلان لاتدفنها معنا 
راودته الرؤيا ثلاث ليالي متتاليه وفي اليوم الثالث اتت جنازه محموله ولم  يكن فيها اشخاص كثيرون فسأل عن اسمها فقالوا له انها فلانه بنت فلان فرفض  دفنها 
فسألوه لماذا فقال لهم القصه 
وطبعا وكما جرت العاده اخذوا مشايخنا في التقصي عن السبب جزاهم الله خيرا 
فسألوا عنها كل من يعرفها فأثنوا عليها بكل خير 
ذهبوا الى امرأة عجوز هي من رباها سئلوها عن السبب فرفضت الاجابه 
وبعد الحاح منهم وافهموها انه لابد ان تقول لهم الحقيقه حتى يتمكنوا من  دفنها 
فقالت لهم: 
انها امرأة طيبه وقمه في الاخلاق وقلبها حنون ولكن لديها ثلاث اخطاء نسأل  الله ان يغفر لها ذنبها 
وقصتها انها لديها ولد واحد وكان ايه في الجمال وعندما كبر لعب عليها  الشيطان فرغبت في ابنها ان يعاشرها معاشرة الازواج وكان لها ماارادت  والعجوز ساعدتها في ذلك حيث كانت تنظر الولد في الغرفه ويطفئون الانوار  فيدخل الولد يعاشرها ويخرج وحدث ذلك ثلاث مرات 
حملت الام من ابنها ولم تعرف كيف تعمل فذهبت الى بيت مربيتها وافهمت ولدها  انها مسافره وستعود بعد مده ومكثت في بيت مربيتها الى ان ولدت بنتا سبحان  ما خلق الرحمن وبعد ولادتها واكمال مدت النفاس عادت الى البيت وافهمت الولد  انها ابنت صديقه لها وماتت هي وزوجها فتكفلت بها 
وكبرت البنت وشبت هي والعجوز وامها والولد ومن فرط جمالها جن جنون الولد  واراد الزواج بها ولكن الام والمربيه حاولوا اثنائه عن الفكره بتزويجه بنت  غيرها فأصر عليها وتم الزواج من ابنته واخته وهو لايدري 
وعندما علمت البنت أصابها انهيار عصبي فانتحرت اما الشاب فقد عقله وجلس في  المستشفى الى ان مات .

انتهت القصه ولكن..؟؟

كيف تجرأت هذه الام على فعل هذه الفعله الشنيعه

لا تستحق ان يطلق عليها ام فالام رحمه لي اولادها وليس نقمه....

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
**الجواب:
*
 *هذه القصة لو صَحّت لم  يَجُز أن تُروى ؛ لأن أطرافها قَدِموا إلى عَمِلوا وقَدّموا .
ومن جهة ثانية ، بشاعة القصة وغرابتها .
ومن جهة ثالثة ما كان من رواية عن حارس المقبرة ، وما عَوَّل عليه مِن حُكم  على رؤيا ، والرؤى مُبشِّرات ، كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولا يُبنَى  عليها أحكام ، ولا تترك جنازة مسلم لا تُدفَن لِمثل هذا !

وأهل القبور يُدفن معهم من هو أشد معصية من تلك المرأة ، وهو تارك الصلاة ،  فإنه كافر على الصحيح مِن أقوال أهل العلم ، ومع ذلك يُدفَنون في مقابر  المسلمين ، ومن عُلِم أنه لا يُصلي إطلاقا فلا يجوز أن يُدفَن في مقابر  المسلمين . 
أقول : ومع كون الكفر أعظم الذنوب ، وصاحبه يُذاق أشدّ العذاب ، لم نسمع عن  رؤيا مثل تلك الرؤيا يستغيث فيها الأموات من دفن مثل تارك الصلاة . 

والله المستعان . 
*
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن  السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الحمد لله الذي جعل في أمتي نظير يوسف عليه السلام 
* *السؤال:*

*بعد التحية الطيبة

يا شيخنا عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظك الله وجزاك الخير والثواب

اخواني الاعضاء اخترت لكم هذه المره قصة حب حدثت في عهد الرسول الكريم صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهي القصه الرجل الذي قال فيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  الحمد لله الذي جعل في امتي نظير يوسف عليه السلام 

هذه قصة من قصص الشعراء العرب الذين قضوا نحبهم عشقاً وما أغرب قصة صاحبنا 

هذه المرة وما أمتعها.. 

فأما هو: 

فهو بشر الأسيدي من بنى عبد العزى.. شاعر إسلامي 



وأما هي: 

فهي هند، فتاة من قومه وإحدى فواضل نساء عصرها حسناً وجمالاً وأما حالتها 

الإجتماعية فمتزوجة من رجل يقال له سعد بن سعيد، وأما حالتها العاطفية 

فعاشقة حتى الثمالة لبشر.. 

نظرت إليه مرة يوم كان يجتاز بمنزلها قاصداً رسول الله ، فلم تعد تملك إلاّ  

أن تنظر إليه دوماً، حتى أدمنت المكوث كل غداة على دربه تنتظر إجتيازه. 

فإذا ما مر إضطرب كل شيء فيها إلا النظرة الثابتة إلى وجهه إلى أن تطويه 

المسافة بعيداً عنها، دون أن يكلف نفسه عناء رمي نظرة أو إلقاء تحية أو 

القيام بأي حركة تحسسها بشغل حيز في حياته.. فتناجي نفسها وتقول: 

أهواكَ يا بشرُ دون الناس كلهم 
وغيركَ يهواني فيمنَعُهُ صدّي 

تمرُّ ببابي لست تعرفُ ما الذي 
أكابدُ من شوقي إليكَ ومن بُعدي 

فياليتني أرضٌ وأنتَ أمامها 
تدوسُ بنعليك الكرامِ على خدّي 

ويا ليتني نعلاً أقيكَ من الحَفَا 
ويا ليتني ثوباً أقيكَ من البَرْدِ 

تباتُ خليَّ البالِ من ألمِ الجَوَى 
وقلبي كواهُ الحبُّ من شدّةِ الوجدِ 

وإنك إن قصَّرت عني ولم تزر 
فلابُدَّ بعدَ الصدِّ أدفن في لحدي 

ولما تجاوز الحب حدّه، دمّر حدوده وتحول إلى شعر يدوَّن ورسالة توجه إليه 

فكتبت ما يعتمر في داخلها، ثم أخذت الجارية الكتاب وسارت به إلى بشر ولما 

وصلت إليه سلمت عليه فرد عليها السلام وسألها عن حاجتها. 

فقالت الجارية: "إني جارية السيدة هند وقد أرسلتني إليك بكتاب هذا هو فأخذه  

وقرأه وفهم معناه ثم إلتفت نحو الجارية وسألها: "هل سيدتك عذراء أم ذات 

بعل". 

فقالت الجارية: "بل متزوجة وزوجها موجود في المدينة". 

فرد بشر القول بالقول وواجه حبّها بالواجب المفروض عليها تجاه زوجها ودعاها  

إلى الإعتصام بكلام الله وقال: 

عليكِ بتقوى الله والصَّبر إنّه 
نهى عن فجور بالنساءِ مُوَحّدُ 

وصبراً لأمرِ الله لا تقربي الذي 
نهَى الهُ عنه والنبيّ محمدُ 

فلا تطمعي في أن أزوركِ طائعاً 
وأنت لغيري بالخناءِ معوّدُ 

وأخذت الجارية الكتاب وسلمته إلى سيدتها التي عزّت عليها نفسها كثيراً فبكت  

بكاء مراً وكتبت إليه تقول: 

أما تخش يا بشر الإله فإنني لفي 
حسرةٍ من لوعتي وتسهدي 

فإن زرتني يا بشر أحييتَ مهجتي 
وربي غفورٌ بالعطا باسطُ اليدِ 

ومرة أخرى عادت إليه الجارية برقعة من سيدتها وصعب على بشر ما هي فيه فكتب 

لها هذه الأبيات: 

أيا هند هذا لا يليقُ بمسلمٍ 
ومسلمةٌ في عصَمة الزوج فابعدي 

أما تعلمي أن السَفاح محرّمٌ 
فحولي عن الفحشاءِ والعيبِ وارتدي 

بهذا نهى دين النبيِّ محمدٍ 
فتوبي إلى مولاكِ يا هندُ ترشدي 

لكن الكلمات كلها لم تكن لتكفيها في وصف ما تكابده من حبه، وكل العادات 

والقوانين ما كانت لتثنيها. ولكنه لم ييأس بل دأب على مراسلتها ليهديها 

فكتب: 

إن الذي منع الزيارة فاعلمي 
خوف الفساد عليك أن لا تعتدي 

وأخافُ أن يهواكِ قلبي في الهوى 
فأكون قد خالفتُ دينَ محمدِ 

فلما وصلها هذا الكتاب انكمدت نفسها ومرضت فكتبت إليه تقول: 

أيا بشر ما أقسى فؤادَك في الهوى 
ما هكذا الحبُ في مذهبِ الإسلامِ 

إني بُليت وقد تجافاني الصفا 
فارحم خضوعي ثم زد بسلامِ 

ضاقت قراطيسُ التراسل بيننا 
جفّ المدادُ وحفيت الأقلامُ 

فلما وقف بشر على هذه الأبيات أجابها بقوله: 

لا والذي رفعَ السماءَ بأمره 
ودحى بساط الأرض باستحكامِ 

وهو الذي بعثَ النبي محمداً 
بشريعة الإيمان والإسلامِ 

لم أعصِ ربي في هواك وإنني 
لمطهر من سائر الآثامِ 

وحلف أن لا يمر بباب هند ولا يقرأ لها كتاباً، فلما إمتنع كتبت له: 

سألت ربي فقد أصبحتَ لي شجناً 
أن تُبتلى بهوى من لا يُباليكا 

حتى تذوقَ الذي ذقتُ من نَصَبٍ 
وتطلب الوصل ممن لا يواتيكا 

وتشتكي محنة في الحب نازلة 
وتطلب الماء ممن ليس يسقيكَ 

بلاك ربي بأمراض مسلسلةٍ 
وبامتناع طبيب لا يداويكَ 

ولا سروراً ولا يوماً ترى فرحاً 
وكل ضرٍ من الرحمن يبليكَ 

فلما لج بشر وترك الممر ببابها أرسلت إليه بوصيفة لها فأنشدته هذه الأبيات 

فقال للوصيفة: 

 "لأمر ما لا أمر". فلما جاءت الوصيفة أخبرتها بقول بشر فكتبت وهي تقول: 

كفّر يمينك أن الذنبَ مغفورُ 
وأعلم بأنك أن كفّرت مأجورُ 

لا تطردنّ رسولي وارثينّ له 
إن الرسولَ قليلُ الذنبِ مأمورُ 

واعلم بأني أبيتُ الليلَ ساهرةً 
ودمع عيني على خديَّ محدورُ 

أدعوه باسمِكَ في كربٍ وفي تعبٍ 
وانت لاهٍ قريرُ العين مسرورُ 

وأما هندٌ فقد أصبحت بعدها موجة بشر بحرها وزهرة بشر عطرها، تقطف من محياه 

كلما مرّ بعضاً من الحياة فكيف تعيش إن حجب عنها؟؟ 

وأما بشر فقد خاف على نفسه من الفضيحة فارتحل إلى بطحاء تراب ليلاً. ووقفت 

جارية هند على أمره فأعلمت سيدتها، فاشتد عليها ذلك ومرضت مرضاً شديداً 

فبعث زوجها إلى الأطباء فقالت له: 

"لا تبعث إليّ طبيباً فإني عرفت دائي، قهرني جني في مغتسلي فقال لي: تحولي 

عن هذه الدار فليس لك في جوارنا خير". 

فأجابها الزوج: ما أهون هذا فقالت: إني رأيت في منامي أن أسكن بطحاء تراب 

فقال: "اسكني بنا حيث شئت". 

فاتخذت هناك داراً على طريق بشر وجعلت تمضي الأيام في النظر إليه كل غداة 

إذا غدا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى برئت من مرضها وعادت إلى  حسنها، فقال لها 

زوجها: "إني لأرجو أن يكون لك عند الله خير لما رأيت في منامك أن أسكني 

بطحاء تراب فاكثري من الدعاء". 

وكانت مع هند في الدار عجوز فأفشت إليها أمرها وشكت إليها ما أبتليت به 

وأخبرتها أنها خائفة أن يعلم بشر بمكانها فيترك الممر ويأخذ طريقاً آخر 

فقالت لها العجوز: لا تخافي فإني أعلم لك أمر الفتى كله وإن شئت أقعدتك معه  

ولا يشعر بمكانك فقالت "ليت ذاك قد كان. ولما همّت العجوز بالإنصراف قالت 

لها هند: 

ساعديني واكشفي عني الكروب 
ثم نوحي عند نوحي ياجنوبْ 

واندبي حظي ونوحي علناً 
إن حاليَ بَعْده شيءٌ غريبْ 

ما رأت مثلي زليخا يوسفٍ 
لا ولا يعقوب بالحزنِ العجيبْ 

فقعدت العجوز على باب الدار حتى أقبل بشر فسألته أن يكتب لها رسالة إلى 

إبنها في العراق فقعد وراحت تملي عليه وهند تسمع كلامهما. فلما فرغ قالت 

العجوز لبشر: يا فتى، إني أراك مسحوراً فقال لها: ما أعلمك بذلك؟ فأجابته: 

ما قلت لك إلا وأنا متيقنة فانصرف عني اليوم حتى أنظر في أمرك. 

ثم دخلت إلى هند وبشّرتها قائلة: إني أراه فتى حدثاً ولا عهد له بالنساء 

ومتى ما أتى وزيّنتك وطيّبتك وأدخلتك عليه غلبت شهوته وهواه دينه. 

وفي مرة كانت قدإاتفقت فيها مع هند، دعته لتنظر له نجمه فأدخلته إليها 

وأغلقت الباب عليهما فلم يشعر إلاّ والباب أقفل ووقفت أمامه حسناء كأنها 

البدر وقد إرتمت عليه وأخذته إليها وهي تقول: 

يا بشر واصلني وكنْ بي لطيفاً 
إني رأيتك بالكمالِ ظريفا 

وانظر إلى جسمي وما قد حلّ بي 
فتراه صار من الغرام نحيفا 

فلما رأها راعه جمالها وعلم ببراعته أنها هند التي هجر مقره من أجلها 

فتباعد عنها متعطفاً وأنشد متلطفاً: 

ليس المليحُ بكاملٍ في حسنهِ 
حتى يكونُ عن الحرامِ عفيفَا 

فإذا تجنب عن معاصي ربه 
فهنالك يدعى عاشقا وظريفا 

فجاء زوج هند في غير عادته في كل يوم فوجد مع إمرأته رجلاً في البيت فطلقها  

ولبب الفتى أي طوقه وجره وذهب به إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

فكبى بشر أمام الرسول وحلف بأنه ما ك**ه منذ صدقه وما كفر بالله منذ آمن به  

وقص على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصته. فبعث النبي إلى العجوز وهند فأقرتا  بين يديه فقال: 

"الحمد لله الذي جعل من أمتي نظير يوسف الصديق". فأدب العجوز وأعاد هند إلى  

منزلها. 

بعد هذه الحادثة هاج بشر بحب هند وإنتظر إنتهاء عدتها ليخطبها، لكن هند 

رفضت أن تتزوجه بعد أن فضحها عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجاءها  رسول من أهله يعلمها 

بأنه طريح الفراش وقد يموت إن هي لم ترض به فقالت: أماته الله فطالما 

أمرضني فكتب إليها يقول: 

أرى القلب بعد الصبر أضحى مضيّعا 
وأبقيت مالي في هواك مضيّعا 

فلا تبخلي يا هندُ بالوصل وارحمي 
أسير هوى بالحبِ صارَ مَضْيّعَا 

فلما وصلتها الأبيات كتبت تحتها تقول: 

أتطلب يا غدَّار وصلي بعدما 
أسأت ووصلي منك أضحى مضيّعَا 

ولما رجوتُ الوصلَ منك قطعته 
وأسقيتني كأساً من الحزن مُتْرَعا 

واخجلتني عند النبي محمد 
فكادت عيوني أن تسيل وتطلعا 

وزادت هذه الأبيات من لوعته وأضرمت نيران الحب في قلبه فكتب إليها: 

سلام الله من بعد البعاد 
على الشمس المنيرةِ في البلادِ 

سلام الله يا هندُ عليك 
ورحمته إلى ييومِ التنادي 

وحقِّ الله لا ينساك قلبي 
إلى يوم القيامةِ يا مرادي 

فرقّي وارحمي مضنى كَئيباً 
فبشر صار ملقى في الوسادِ 

فداوي سقمه بالقرب يوماً 
فقلبي ذابَ من ألم البعادِ 

لكن جرحها كان أكبر من أن تبلسمه الكلمات وفضيحتها كانت أوسع من أن تحصرها 

الزفرات فردت عليه تقول: 

سلامُ الله من شمسِ البلادِ 
على الصبَّ الموسد في المهادِ 

فإن ترجُ الوصال وتشتهيه 
فأنت من الوصالِ على بعادِ 

فلست بنائلٍ منّي وصالاً 
ولا يدنو بياضك من سوادي 

ولا تبلغ مرادك من وصالي 
إلى يوم القيامةِ والتنادي 

فلما وصل إليه الكتاب إمتنع عن الطعام والشراب حتى إشتدت علّته وكانت له 

أخت تواسيه فطلب منها أن تأتيه بهند. فلما علمت هند بأنه على آخر رمق من 

الحياة سارت معها إليه فوجدته يقول: 

إلهي إني قد بُليت من الهوى 
وأصبحتُ ياذا العرش في أشغل الشغلِ 

أكابد نفساً قد تولّى بها الهوى 
وقد ملّ إخواني وقد ملّني أهلي 

وقد أيقنتْ نفسي بأني هالكٌ 
بهندٍ وأني قد وهبتُ لها قتلي 

وأني وإن كانت إلي مُسيئة 
يشقُّ عليَّ أن تعذّب من أجلي 

فبكت هند وبكى معها كل من كان حاضراً وأنشدت: 

أيا بشر حالك قد فنى جسدي 
وألهب النار في جسمي وفي كبدي 

وفاض دمعي على الخدين منسكباً 
وخانني الدهر فيكم وانقضى رشدي 

ما كان قصدي بهذا الحال أنظركم 
لا والذي خلقَ الإنسانَ من كمدِ 

فما سمع كلامها أوما إليها وأنشد: 

أيا هند إذا مرّت عليك جنازتي 
فنوحي بحزنٍ ثم في النوح رنّمي 

وقولي إذا مرّت عليك جنازتي 
وشيري بعينيك عليَّ وسلّمي 

وقولي رعاكَ اللهُ يا ميَّّتَ الهوى 
وأسكنكَ الفردوسَ إن كنتَ مسلم 

ثم شهق شهقة وفارقت روحه الدنيا فلما رأته إرتمت عليه وأنشدت: 

أيا عينُ نوحي على بشر بتغرير 
ألا ترويه من دمعي بتقديرِ 

يا عينُ أبكي من بعد الدموعِ دماً 
لأنه كان في الطاعات محبورِ 

لفقدِ بشرٍ بكيتُ اليومَ من كمدٍ 
لا خير في عيشةٍ تأتي بتكديرِ 

ألقاك ربك في الجناتِ في غُرَفٍ 
تلقى النعيم بها بالخير موفورِ 

ثم ألقت بنفسها عليه وحركوها فإذا هي ميتة فغسلوهما ودفنوهما معا هذه القصه  منقوله من احدى الشبكات " ولم اعلم عنها في احدا كتب السيرة شخصيا " أتمنى  أن تنال أعجابكم
**الجواب:
*
 *وحفظك الله ورعاك .

هذه القصة مكذوبة ، وما فيها مِن أخبار العشّاق ، وليس من أخبار الصحابة  رضي الله عنهم . 
ولا يجوز أن يُنسب منها شيء إلى ذلك الجيل . 
وكيف يجوز أن يُنسب ذلك إلى صحابي وصحابية ؟ 
ولم يكن في الصحابيات عجائز سوء ، كمثل التي ذُكِر خبرها هنا !
وإنما كان ذلك في القرون المتأخّرة .

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن  السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فرصة عظيمة 
* *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته
احسن الله اليكم افتونا في هذا جزاكم الله خيرا

(((((فرصة عظيمة))))) **طريق سهلة** تجعل بإذن الله لسانك رطبا من ذكر الله  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
اخواني الأكارم قبل أن ادلكم على تلكم الطريقة التي ستجعل السنتكم بإذنه  تعالى رطبة من ذكر الله ،،، 

ونشرع الآن بالطريقة ثم نذكر فضل بعض الأذكار، أما هذه الطريقة فإنها يسرة  لمن يسّرها الله له ولمن صدق مع الله وأراد ما عند الله ، 

كلنا نريد أن نكون من الذاكرين الله كثيرا ولكن آفتنا النسيان والإنشغال  فما أن ينوي منا أحد أن يجعل لسانه رطبا من ذكر الله إلا وينسيه الشيطان  بعدها بدقائق معدوده إلا من رحمه الله ،، فهذه الطريقة هي للتذكير فقط حتى  لا ننسى ، وهذه تصلح لمن آفته النسيان ، أما من كانت آفته اللامبالات  بالأجر العظير وعدم إستشعاره فلا أضنها تنفعه ،،،، 

والطريقة كالآتي :

- ضع مذكرة في جوالك ، على أن تكون المذكرة متكرره يوميا (وهذه لاتوجد في  بعض الجوالات القديمة) .

- تضع مع بداية اليوم مذكرة "لازم الإستغفار" الساعة الثامنة صباحا وتكون  متكرره كل يوم لفترة معينه أنت تحددها .

-تضع الساعة التاسعة صباحا مذكرة " سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  100مرة" (ستقولها بدقيقة ونصف)

-الساعة العاشرة مذكرة تكتب بها " لازم الإستغفار "

-الساعة الحادية عشرة تكتب بها " ذكر إعتاق 4 رقاب " (تجدون الذكر موجود في  الاسفل) ستقولها بدقيقة ونصف

- الساعة الثانية عشر " لازم الإستغفار "

- الساعة الواحدة " الإخلاص 10مرات " 

-الساعة الخامسة مساءا " لازم الإستغفار "

-الساعة السادسة مساءا " لازم الإستغفار "

-الساعة السابعة مساءا "لازم الإستغفار "

-الساعة الثامنة مساءا "لازم الإستغفار"

الساعة التاسعة مساءا "لازم الإستغفار"

الساعة العاشرة " كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ... الحديث" 

الساعة الحادية عشرة مساءا " لازم الإستغفار "

بهذه الطريقة أخي فما إن ينسيك الشيطان حتى يذكرك الجوال وتبقى هكذا وستجد  لسانك أخذ يتعود على ملازمة الذكر بعد فترة بسيطة حتى بدون جوال ...  ومالمانع بأن تجعل هذه المذكرة دائمة نحن نسمع النغمات من الجوال يوميا 

ولا ننزعج فكيف ننزعج بمذكرة تذكرنا ماهو خير لنا من الدنيا وما فيها ...

أخي الغالي إنك ستفوز بالخير الكثير حينها ... بإذنه تعالى ستكون من  المستغفرين وتكون من المسبحين وتغفر ذنوبك كل يوم ولو كانت مثل ذبد البحر  ... ويبنى لك كل يوم بيت في الجنة .... ولك أجر إعتاق اربعة أنفس كل يوم  ... 
أي بالسنة ما يقارب 1500 رقبة ألله أكبر ،،،، والفوائد الاخرى كثيرة أيضا  ووالله أحد اخوانكم جربها ويقول : لقد جربت هذه الطريقة بنفسي ،،، 

أحسست أن لساني بدأ يتعود على الذكر ،،،،، وأحسست بزيادة لإيمان وبقربي من  الله وأحسست بقدرتي على مقاومة السيئات والمعاصي البعد عنها ،،،،، وأصبحت  ولله الحمد أزيد فيها وكانت لي باب في الشروع في أبواب اخرى من الخير،،  فقوبت على قيام الليل وأصبحت من المبكرين على الصلاة في الصف الاول وحافظت  على قراءة القرآن وأصبحت كثير التصدق ،،، انتهى كلامه

فنسأل الله تعالى له الإخلاص والديمومة على هذا والثبات ,,,, أخي اشرع بهذه  الطريقة والله لن تندم ولن تخسر شيئا وأعطني رأيك بعدها ,,,,,,

ملاحظة : المذكرات الاتي وضعتها للمثال فأنت ضع ماتري وما تطمع به من  الأذكار التي سننقلها في اسفل الصفحة ومن الأفضل الإكثار من الإستغفار  والتركيز عليها لأن البيت الخرب حاجته للتنظيف والتصفية اولى من حاجته من  التحف المزينة وفي كلاهما خير ،،، وحاول أن تضع كلمتين تعبر عن الذكر حتى  لا تكتب الحديث كاملا فالمذكرة عند التنبيه يضهر لك كلمات بسيطة

ومن الأفضل عندما يذكرك الجوال أن تضغط على زر ((غفوة)) وليس أيقاف حتى  يعاود بتذكيرك بدقائق .

أخي قد يأتيك الشيطان ليمللك من كثرة التذكير ولكن إحتسب الأجر عند الله  وكلها فترة وجيزة سيتعود لسانك بعدها على الذكر بنفسه ،، وعندما تشعر بأنه  بدأ يغفل ، فأدبه بكثرة المذكرات في الجوال 

وقد يأتيك الشيطان وأنت مشغول فيوسوس لك بأن تقول الذكر بعد شغلك الذي أنت  فيه ،، صدقني ستنسى ،، ولا تطيع الشيطان وقلها وقتها فلن تأخذ شيئا من وقتك  .

ملاحظة : عند وضع المذكرة اجعل الفترة لا تقل عن ربع ساعة بين بداية ونهاية  المذكرة ، وضع المنبه على تشغيل حتىيصدر صوت , وعند التكرار ضع تكرار يومي  وحدد المدة .

وأخيرا أرجو أن يواضب الجميع على تلك الأذكار خاصة أنه يمكن قرائتها في أي  مكان ، في المنزل ، في العمل ، فيالشارع ، في أي مكان وبالطبع بإستثناء  دورة المياه 

ملحوظة هامة جدا ًلجميع إخواني في الله قراء هذا الموضوع : 

إن نشر هذا الموضوع الهام جدا ًيُعتبر بمثابة الصدقة الجارية أو ما يشابها ،  وكما قال سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث: صدقة جارية ، وعلم ينتفع به، وولد  صالح يدعو له

ملحوظة أخيرة أخي في الله : 

عند نشرك لهذا الموضوع فإن كل مسلم يقرأ الموضوع لك مثل ما لَهُ من حسنات ،  فسارع بالنشر على المواقع على إيميلات أصدقائك ، قم بطبعه وتعليقه في  المسجد ليراه المصلين ، قم بإرسال رسائل sms لأصدقائك ، يعني هناك الكثير  من طرق نشره ، وستكسب الكثير الكثير جدا ًمن الحسنات ومن أفضال كل ذكر لك  مثل ما لقائله أو لقارئه بإذن الله تعالى .

أخي الغالي إن نفعت معك الطريقة وتغيرت أحوالك لاتنسانا من دعائك

هذه بعض الاذكار وفضلها :

عن معاذ قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألا أخبركم بخير  أعمالكم وأزكاها عند مليككم ، وأرفعها في درجاتكم وخير لكم من إنفاق الذهب  والفضة ، ومن أن تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم ويضربوا أعناقكم ، قالوا: بلى  يارسول الله قال: ( ذكر الله ) "
و رجلاً قال يا رسول الله إن شرائع الإسلام قد كثرت علي وأنا قد كبرت  فأخبرني بشيء أتشبث به قال " لا يزال لسانك رطبا بذكر الله تعالى "

وعن معاذ مرفوعا : " ما عمل آدمي عملاً أنجى له من عذاب الله عز وجل من ذكر  الله تعالى "

و عن أبي هريرة قال ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لأن أقول سبحان  الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر أحب إلى مما طلعت عليه  الشمس "

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل ضيق مخرجا  ومن كل هم فرجا ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب "
و قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " استغفروا الله وتوبوا إليه فإني استغفر الله في  اليوم 100 مرة "

كل هذا وما زالتم مشغولين بمُتع الدنيا الفانية عن الفرص الإستثمارية  الهامة جدا ًجدا ًجدا ًأو بمعنى أصحْ حسب القاموس الدنيوي للكثيرين ( الفرص  الذهبية ، الماسية )

إلى متى يا إخواني في الله هذا التقاعس عن عمل الخيرات ، إلى متى تجاهل هذه  الفرص الإستثمارية الذهبية والتي أجرها يساوي جبالا ًمن الحسنات !!!!!!

نعم ، جبالا ً من الحسانات

يكفي أن تعرف الفضل الذي ستناله من قراءتك لتلك الأذكار الرائعة والجميلة  جدا ًوالتي ستفيدك بإذن الله 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نبدأ 

( لا إله لا اله إلا الله )

فضلها : 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " خير ما قلت أنا و الأنبياء من قبلي لا اله إلا  الله "

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " جددوا إيمانكم فإن الإيمان يبلى كما يبلى الثوب  .. فقالوا: ما نقول يا رسول الله ؟ قال: قولوا لا إله إلا الله "

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ليس على أهل لا اله إلا الله وحشه في الموت  ولا في القبور ولا في النشور ، كأني انظر إليهم عند الصيحة ينفضون رؤوسهم  يقولون الحمد لله الذي اذهب عنا الحزن . 
رواه الطبراني عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما . 

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ليس من عبد يقول لا اله إلا الله مائة مره  إلا بعثه الله تعالى يوم القيامة ووجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر ولا يرفع لأحد  يومئذ عمل أفضل من عمله إلا من قال مثل قوله أو زاد .

( يا ربي لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك )

فضلها : 

لا تعرف الملائكة كيف تكتب فضلها ، فتتركها للمولى سبحانه وتعالى ليجزي بها  بنفسه .

( أستغفر الله العظيم )

فضلها : 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل ضيق مخرجا  ومن كل هم فرجا ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب "

و قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " استغفروا الله وتوبوا إليه فإني استغفر الله في  اليوم 100 مرة " .

( سبحان الله )

فضلها : 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه " أيعجز أحدكم أن يكسب في كل يوم ألف حسنة !  فسأل سائل من جلسائه: كيف يكسب ألف حسنة ؟ فقال: يسبح مائة تسبيحه فيكتب  له ألف حسنة أو يحط عنه ألف خطيئة " .

( سبحان الله و بحمده )

فضلها : 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قال سبحان الله و بحمده في يوم مائة مرة حطت  خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر "

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قال سبحان الله وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة  ".

( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم )

فضلها : 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان  حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم " .

( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله )

فضلها : 

عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال ، قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ألا  أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة ؟ فقلت بلى يا رسول الله ، فقال: " لا حول ولا  قوة إلا بالله " .

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء  قدير )

فضلها : 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قال لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له  الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير . في يوم مائة مرة كانت له عدل عشر  رقاب ، وكتبت له مائة حسنة ، ومحيت عنه مائة سيئة ، وكانت له حرزا من  الشيطان ، ولم يأت أحد بأفضل مما جاء فيه إلا رجل عمل أكثر منه " .

( سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله إلا الله و الله أكبر )

فضلها : 

عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه قال "أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بي  فقال " يا أبا هريرة ما الذي تغرس ؟ قلت أغرس غرسا “

قال ألا أدلك على غرسا خيرا من هذا " سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله إلا  الله و الله أكبر يغرس لك بكل واحدة شجرة في الجنة" .

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم " لقيت إبراهيم عليه السلام ليلة اُسري بي فقال :  يا محمد أقرىء أمتك مني السلام ، وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة ، عذبة  الماء ، وأنها قيعان ، وأن غراسها: سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله إلا الله  والله أكبر " .

( اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم )

فضلها : 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله بها عليه عشر  صلوات وحط عنه عشر سيئات ورفع له عشر درجات " .

( قراءة قل هو الله أحد " عشر مرات " ) 

فضلها : 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قرأ قل هو الله أحد حتى يختمها عشر  مرات بنى الله له قصرا في الجنة " .

( قراءة : قل هو الله أحد ، قل أعوذ برب الفلق ، قل أعوذ برب الناس " ثلاث  مرات في الصباح والمساء " )

فضلها : 

من قرأ هذه السور ثلاث مرات في الصباح وفي المساء تكفيه من كل شيء . 

( حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل )

فضلها : 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ألا فاتقوا النفخة .. ، قالوا ماذا  نقول يا رسول الله ؟ قولوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل " .

و يعني بالنفخة أي النفخ في الصور يوم القيامة .

( سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته )

فضلها : 

قال عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنها إن وزنت بكل ما قال لوزنتهن .

أي أنها تعادل أضعافا ًمضاعفة من أجور التسبيح والذكر .

( اللهم ما أصبح ( أمسى ) بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك  ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر )

فضلها : 

من قالها حين يصبح فقط أدى شكر يومه ، ومن قالها حين يمسي فقد أدى شكر  ليلته .

( رضيت بالله ربا ًوبالإسلام دينا ًوبمحمد نبيا ًورسولا ً) 

فضلها : 

من قالها حين يصبح وحين يمسي كان حقا على الله أن يرضيه .

( أستغفر الله العظيم التواب الرحيم لذنوبي وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين  والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات إلى يوم الدين ) 

من قال حين يصبح : " لاإله إلاالله وحده لاشريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو
على كل شيء قدير " كان له عدل رقبة من ولد إسماعيل ، وحط عنه عشر خطيئا ت ،
ورفع له عشر درجات وكان في حرز من الشيطان حتى يمسي وإذا أمسى حتى يصبح .  صحيح
( صحيح سنن ابن ماجه 331/2 )

وفي رواية لمسلم من قال ذلك عشر مرات كان كمن
أعتق أربعة أنفس من ولدإسماعيل . وفي رواية أخرى لمسلم من قال ذلك مئة مرة
كانت له عدل عشر رقاب . وكتبت له مائة حسنة ومحيت عنه مائة سيئة . وكانت له
حرزاً من الشيطان ، يومه ذلك حتى يمسي ، ولم يأت أحد أفضل مما جاء به إلا  أحد

عمل أكثر من ذلك . مسلم

هل يصح هذا جزاكم الله خيرا
**الجواب:
*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وأحسن إليك .

لا يجوز فعل ذلك ؛ لأن الذِّكْر عِبادة ، والعبادات توقيفية . 
ولا يجوز تخصيص وقت أو عدد لم يُخصصه الشارع للأذكار ، فإذا فُعل ذلك فإنه  مِن مُضاهاة ومُشابهة الطريقة الشرعية . وهذا أحد تعريفات البِدعة . 

والأذكار ليست مما يثبت بالتجربة ! فكون أحدهم جرّب ذلك لا يُسوِّغ لنا  العمل به . 

ومن شروط قبول العمل مُتابعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك العمل . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 

وأما الأحاديث وفضلها فتُوضَع في موضوع مستقل . 
*
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال عن الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن  الكريم
* *السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 حفظك الله ياشيخ ماتقول في هذا الموضوع

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 حقائق علميه سبق وان ذكرت في القرآن الكريم قبل مئات السنين وهذا قليل من  كثير فأين نحن من ذلك ومتى يمكننا ربط العلم بالدين ولأن فعلنا لكانت لنا  السيادة في الأرض.. والحمدلله بدأنا وعلينا أن نستمر ونستعين بالله أولا  وأخيرا.. **اللهم نسألك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وعملا متقبلا وتجارة لن  تبور

 (ذلك بأن الله مولى الذين آمنوا وأن الكافرين لامولى لهم) 

 سورة محمد آية **11.:: 1 ::.


 Click this bar to view the  full image.                 * *الجواب:

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته
 وحفظك الله ورعاك .

 أولاً : لا يصِحّ أن يُقصر تفسير القرآن على العِلْم التجريبي ، فإن ما  يُقال عنه حقائق علمية ، ليست ثابتة كثبوت حقائق القرآن ، بل هي قابلة  للتغيّر ، فإذا جعلناها هي تفسير القرآن ، عرّضنا القرآن للتكذيب إذا ما  ثبت مستقبلا خِلاف ذلك . 

 ثانيا : ليست عِزّة الأمة وتمكينها في " ربط العلم بالدِّين " فحسب ، بل هي  بالعودة إلى الدِّين ، والأخذ به كاملا من غير تجزئة ، ولا إيمان ببعض  وكُفر ببعض . 

 ثالثا : أطفال الأنابيب مِن عَبث البشر ! وهو أمْر لا يُقِرّه الإسلام . 
 وللمجمع الفقهي أبحاث حول هذه المسألة الحادثة ، ويَرى المجمع منع استخدام  مثل هذه الطُّرُق لِمَا فيها من اختلاط الأنساب ، وهو أحد الأسباب في تحريم  الزنا . 

 والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سورة خالية من سبعة أحرف... هل هذا صحيح؟؟*
 *السؤال:*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة و السلام على اشرف الخلق و المرسلين محمد

وعلى اهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

سورة خالية من سبعة أحرف !!!

كتب قيصر الروم كتابا إلى خلفاء بني العباس وجاء فيه

(( جاء في كتاب الإنجيل أنه من قرأ سورة خالية من سبعة أحرف ، حرم الله  جسده من نار جهنم ، وهذه الأحرف عبارة عن :

ث ، ج ، خ ، ز ، ش ، ظ ، ف ))

وفحصنا كثيرا فلم نعثر على هكذا سورة في كتب التوراة والزبور والإنجيل ،  فهل يوجد في كتابكم السماوي تلك السورة ؟ 
فجمع الخليفة العباسي جميع العلماء وعرض عليهم السؤال فعجزوا عن الجواب 
وأخيرا طرحوا هذا السؤال على الإمام الهادي فأجاب عليه السلام قائلا : هذه  السورة هي سورة الحمد التي تكون خالية من الأحرف السبعة . 

فسألوا الإمام ما فلسفة خلو هذه السورة من الأحرف السبعة ؟ فأجاب الإمام  عليه السلام : إن حرف (ث) إشارة إلى الثبور ،
وحرف ( ج ) إشارة إلى الجحيم ،
وحرف ( خ ) إشارة إلى الخبث ، 
وحرف ( ز ) إشارة إلى الزقوم ، 
وحرف ( ش ) إشارة إلى الشقاوة ، 
وحرف ( ظ ) إشارة إلى الظلمة ، 
وحرف ( ف ) إشارة إلى الآفة . 

فأرسل الخليفة هذا الجواب لقيصر الروم ، وشعر القيصر بالفرح بعد حصوله على  الجواب واعتنق الإسلام وخرج من الدنيا مسلما.

فاكثروا من قراءة سورة الحمد

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء**الجواب:
*
 *وجزاك الله خيرا

هذه فلسفة رافضية ، وما أكثر ما تكذب الرافضة على أئمة آل البيت ، وأكثر من  كذبوا عليه الإمام جعفر بن محمد – المعروف ب " الصادق " – رحمه الله . 
حتى لقد روى بعض أئمتهم عن جعفر الصادق أنه لعن بعض الرواة الذين كذبوا  عليه !
فقد جاء في " رجال الكشي " عن الإمام الصادق أنه قال في حقّ زرارة : زرارة  شرّ من اليهود والنصارى !
وفي المصدر المذكور عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام : لعن الله زرارة ، لعن  الله زرارة ، لعن الله زرارة .

وما جاء في هذا القول عن الإمام الهادي هو من هذا القبيل .

فإن هذه الأحرف لا ترمز لهذه الأشياء المذكورة فَحسْب ، بل قد ترمز إلى ما  يُضادّها ، فمثلا : 

حرف ( ج ) يرمز مثلا إلى الجنة ، فلِم لا يُقال : يرمز إلى الجنة ؟
حرف ( خ ) يرمز مثلا إلى الخير ، فلِم لا يُقال : يرمز إلى الخير ؟ 
حرف ( ز ) يرمز مثلا إلى الزهد ، فلِم لا يُقال : يرمز إلى الزهد ؟
حرف ( ش ) يرمز مثلا يرمز إلى الشَّكْر ، فلِم لا يُقال : يرمز إلى اشَّكر ؟

وهكذا .. 

فخلوّ الفاتحة من هذه الأحرف ليس لهذه المعاني . 

وليس هذا واردا في فضل الفاتحة . 

وفي فضل سورة " الفاتحة " ما يُغني عن مثل هذه الفلسفة .

والله أعلم . 
*
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن  السحيم
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

طفل سوداني ولد مختوما بالشهادتين على رأسه السؤال:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احسن الله اليكم افتونا في هذا جزاكم الله خيرا معجزة الهية تدل على صدق قول الله في كتابه الكريم.. ( سَنُرِيهِمْ آَيَاتِنَا فِي الْآَفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ )  جزاكم الله خيراالجواب:  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك .  أولاً : الرابط الذي تم وضعه لموقع رافضي ! ومعلوم عند أهل العِلْم أن الرافضة أكذب الناس !  ثانيا : ليس في رأس المولود ما يُقطَع بأنه لا إله إلا الله ، والصورة تُكلِّف في إثبات أنها شهادة التوحيد . وما في رأس الطفل نتوءات اعتبروها شهادة التوحيد !  ثالثا : لو صَحّ ذلك فأي آية في ذلك ؟ ولو كان في ذلك كرامة لكان أتقى الناس وأبرّ الناس أولى بها . والكرامة تكون لِحُجّة أو لِحاجة . لِحُجَّة : لإقامة حُجّة على المخالفين . ولِحاجَة : لتثبيت أولياء الله . وهذا غير مُتحقق في رأس صبي تكون به نتوءات يُتخيَّل أنها شهادة التوحيد !  رابعا : ليست هذه أوّل طوامّ الروافض ولا آخرها ! فقد خرجوا علينا قبل فترة برأس خروف ! أسموه ( خروف الإمام ) ! وزعموا أنها كرامة أو مُعجزة – على حدّ قولهم – ، وزعموا أن عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه رسم صورة سيفه على ( قَرْن الخروف ) ! وصاروا بعد ذلك يتبرّكون بذلك الخروف !

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*رحلة إلى الجنة احجز مقعدك الآن 
* *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم 

حياك الله شيخنا الفاضل ..

مارأيك في هذا الموضوع ...


السلام عليكم

رحله الى الجنة احجز مقعدك من الأن

اعزائنا المسا فرين معنا فى هذه الرحله هيا بنا لنترك الدنيا بكل نعيمها  وشقائها و ننطلق 

بعقولنا وقلوبنا الى الجنه بحثا عن النعيم الذى لا ينتهى واللذة التى لا  توصف 

هيا بنا الى سعادة بلا شقاء

وحب بلا كراهيه..هيا ننطلق الى مكان لم تراة عين ولم تسمعه اذن

ولم يتخيله عقل ولم يخطر على قلب بشر

حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي  هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول الله عز وجل أعددت لعبادي  الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر قال أبو هريرة  ومن بله ما قد أطلعكم الله عليه اقرءوا إن شئتم ( فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم  من قرة أعين جزاء بما كانوا يعملون ) قال وكان أبو هريرة يقرؤها من قرات  أعين * ( صحيح ) _ الصحيحة 1978 : وأخرجه البخاري ومسلم دون قوله قال :  وكان أبو هريرة ... ،

أخى العزيز

اغلق عينيك افتح قلبك تنفس بعمق

واستعد للا نطلا ق الي جنة 

على باب الجنه 

ها نحن نقترب لعلك تشم الان را ئحه الجنه لعلك ترى ابوابها

جهز نفسك للد خول ولكن انتظر

بماذا ستدخل الجنة ؟ برحمة الحي القيوم

لن يدخل أحدا منكم عمله الجنة ، ( ولا ينجيه من النار ) ، قالوا : ولا أنت  يارسول الله ؟ قال : ولا أنا ، _ ( وأشار بيده هكذا على رأسه : ) _ إلا أن  يتغمدني الله منه بفضل ورحمة ، ( مرتين أو ثلاثا ) ( فسددوا وقاربوا ) ، (  واغدوا وروحوا ، وشيء من الدلجة ، والقصد القصد تبلغوا ) ، ( واعلموا أن  أحب العمل إلى الله أدومه وإن قل ) ] . ( صحيح ) . واعلم أن هذا الحديث قد  يشكل على بعض الناس ، ويتوهم أنه مخالف لقوله تعالى : { وتلك الجنة التي  أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون } ونحوها من الآيات والأحاديث الدالة على أن  دخول الجنة بالعمل ، وقد أجيب بأجوبة ؛ أقربها إلى الصواب : أن الباء في  قوله في الحديث : بعمله . هي باء الثمنية ، والباء في الآية باء السببية ،  أي أن العمل الصالح سبب لابد منه لدخول الجنة ، ولكنه ليس ثمنا لدخول الجنة  ، وما فيها من النعيم المقيم والدرجات . وفي الكتاب شرح وتحليل طويل  للموضوع لا بد من الإطلاع عليه .

كيف ستدخل الجنه وانت بهذة الهيئه 

انظر هناك ستجد شجره على باب الجنه ما اعظمها ما اجملها

ينبع من اصلها عينان تقد م لتشرب من احداها ليجرى فى وجهك

نضره النعيم 

وتواضاء من الاخرى لتزدادحسنا وجمالا 

الان يمكنك الدخول تقدم نحو الباب 

اذهب ببصرك فيما وراء الباب ومتع عينيك بدار النعيم

تنفس الان بعمق املاء صدرك بهذة الرائحة الذكيه يالها من رائحة طيبه 

انظر تلك القصور الشاهقة ليست كقصور الدنيا بنائها لبنه من ذهب ولبنه من  فضة 

وهناك نوع اخر من قصور عباره عن لؤلؤة واحده مجوفه

نفسك فى قصر من قصور الجنه

احجز قصرك من الان 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما من عبد يصلى لله تعالى فى كل يوم  اثنتى عشر ركعة تطوعا غير الفريضه الا بنا الله له بيتا في الجنة

والان هيا بنا فى جوله حره نتجول فى بساتين الجنه ما من شجره الا وساقها من  ذهب وما من نخله الا وجذ وعها من الذ مرد الاخضر 

الى كل من قضى حياته يلهث وراء الذهب والحريرهل تعجبك هذه الاشجار هل تشتاق  الى هذا 

اذا ما رأيك ان تغرس شجر فى الجنه باسمك وملكك

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قال سبحان الله وبحمده غرست له نخله  فى الجنه

سبحان الله وبحمده 

عزيزى المسافر لعل ما رايته فى الرحله اصابك بالذهول 

لعلك تحتاج شربه ماء تروى بها ظمئاك هيا نشرب من ذلك النهر ولكن انتظر انه  ليس نهرا 

عاديا ان حافتاه من الذهب ماؤه يجرى فى مجرى من الدر والياقوت ولونه ابيض  من الثلج 

ومذ اقه احلى من العسل

اشرب اشرب اروى عطشك انه الكوثر 

الى كل من باع الجنه من اجل متعه عابره او لذه فانيه الا تستحق الجنه  التضحيه

الثمن فى منتناول الجميع قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم

كل امتى يدخلون الجنه الا من ابى قالوا ومن يابى يا رسول الله 

قال من اطاعنى دخل الجنه ومن عصانى فقد ابى

وقال عليه افضل صلاه وسلام 

الا هل مشمر للجنه فان الجنة لا مثيل لها هى ورب الكعبه نور يتلاءلاء  وريحانه تهتز وقصر 

مشيد ونهر جارى وثمره نضيجه وزوجه جميله

فقال الصحابه نحن المشمرون لها يا رسول الله فقال قولوا ان شاء الله 

قولوا ان شاء الله اعزائى المسافرين ها قد رجعنا الى الحياه الدنيا 

داعين المولى عز وجل اى يدخلنا الجنه بغير حساب بر حمته وغفرانه ولنعلم  جميعا ان طريقنا 

للجنه يبداء من الان فهل من مشمر ان شاء الله 

ادعوكم الى المشاركه معنا في رحلتنا الحقيقة والاستعداد لها 
بكثرة السجود وتلاوة الذكر الحكيم والاستغفار للعزيز الجبار 
وحسن الخلق

عن ربيعة بن كعب الأسلمي يقول كنت أبيت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  آتيه بوضوئه وبحاجته فقال سلني فقلت مرافقتك في الجنة قال أو غير ذلك قلت  هو ذاك قال فأعني على نفسك بكثرة السجود * ( صحيح ) _ وأخرجه مسلم .

عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال لصاحب  القرآن اقرأ وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلك عند آخر آية  تقرؤها * ( حسن صحيح ) .

حدثنا عمرو بن عثمان بن سعيد بن كثير بن دينار الحمصي حدثنا أبي حدثنا محمد  بن عبد الرحمن بن عرق سمعت عبد الله بن بسر يقول قال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا * ( صحيح ) _ المشكاة 236 ،  التعليق الرغيب 268/2 .

حدثنا هارون بن إسحق وعبد الله بن سعيد قالا حدثنا عبد الله بن إدريس عن  أبيه وعمه عن جده عن أبي هريرة قال سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أكثر  ما يدخل الجنة قال التقوى وحسن الخلق وسئل ما أكثر ما يدخل النار قال  الأجوفان الفم والفرج * ( حسن ) _ الصحيحة 977 

ولله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد

اسال الله العظيم ان يرزقني واياكم الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه

وأخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين 

أشرِكونا في الأجر.. ولا تنسونا من دعائكم 

جزاك الله خير ...

**الجواب:
*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته

سبق أن نُشر منشور يتضمّن تشبيه حياة ابن آدم وانتقاله من هذه الدنيا إلى  الدار الآخرة برحلة سَفَر .. 


وسُئل فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله عن هذه الرحلة المذكورة .

فأجاب رحمه الله : 

أرى أن هذه الطريقة مُحرّمة ؛ لأنه يجعل الحقائق العلمية الدينية كأنها  أمور حسية ، ثم فيها نوع من السخرية في الواقع ، وأرى من رآها مع أحد  فليُمزقها – جزاه الله خيراً – ويقول : إن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فوق رحلات الطائرة ، وفوق الاتصالات وما أشبهه . انتهى كلامه  رحمه الله .

والله يحفظك
*
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن  السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دعاء منسوب  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا أصل له من كتاب الله أو سنة 
* *الفتوى رقم  ( 21084 ) 

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ، وبعد : 

فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة  المفتي العام من المستفتي \ بواسطة معالي د . محمد بن سعد الشويعر ،  والمحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم (3598)  وتاريخ 9 \ 7 \ 1420 ه وقد ذكر معاليه 

أن أحد المواطنين جاءه بنشرة يقول إنه وجدها بالمسجد الذي يصلي فيه ، ويطلب  إفتاءه نحوها ، وقد جاء في هذه النشرة ما نصه : 

لا إله إلا الله الجليل الجبار ، لا إله إلا اله الواحد القهار ، لا إله  إلا الله العزيز الغفار ، لا إله إلا الله الكريم الستار ، لا إله إلا الله  الكبير المتعال ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، إلها واحدا ربا  وشاهدا صمدا ونحن له مسلمون ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، إلها  واحدا ربا وشاهدا ، ونحن له عابدون ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها  واحدا ربا وشاهدا ونحن له قانتون ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها  واحدا ربا وشاهدا ونحن له صابرون ، لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ، علي  ولي الله ، اللهم إليك وجهت وجهي ، وإليك فوضت أمري ، وعليك توكلت يا أرحم  الراحمين ، روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مضمون الحديث أنه قال : من  قرأ هذا الدعاء في أي وقت فكأنه حج 360 حجة ، وختم 360 ختمة ، وأعتق 360  عبدا ، وتصدق ب 360 دينارا ، وفرج عن 360 مغموما ، وبمجرد أن قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث نزل الأمين جبرائيل عليه السلام وقال : يا  رسول الله : أي عبد من عبيد الله أو أمة من أمتك يا محمد قرأ هذا الدعاء  ولو مرة في العمر بحرمتي وجلالي ضمنت له سبعة أشياء : 

1 - أرفع عنه الفقر . 

2 - أمنه من سؤال منكر ونكير . 

3 - أمرره على الصراط . 

4 - حفظته من موت الفجأة . 

5 - حرمت عليه دخول النار . 

6 - حفظته من ضغطة القبر 

7 - حفظته من غضب السلطان الجائر والظالم ، صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم . 

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت بأن هذا الدعاء المنسوب للنبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم دعاء باطل ، لا أصل له من كتاب الله أو سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، والحديث المروي في فضله حديث باطل مكذوب ، ولم نجد من أئمة الحديث  من خرجه بهذا اللفظ ، ودلائل الوضع عليه ظاهرة لأمور منها : 

1 - مخالفة هذا الدعاء ومناقضته لصحيح المعقول وصريح المنقول من كتاب الله  وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك لترتيب هذه الأعداد العظيمة من الثواب  المذكور لمن قرأ هذا الدعاء . 

2 - اشتماله على لفظ ( علي ولي الله) ولا شك أن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي  طالب رضي الله عنه من أولياء الله ، إن شاء الله ، ولكن تخصيصه بذلك دون  غيره فيه نفثة رافضية . 

3 - أنه يلزم من العمل بهذا الدعاء أن قارئه يدخل الجنة وإن عمل الكبائر أو  أتى بما يناقض الإيمان ، وهذا باطل ومردود عقلا وشرعا . 

وعلى ذلك فإن الواجب على كل مسلم أن لا يهتم بهذه النشرة ، وأن يقوم  بإتلافها وأن يحذر الناس من الاغترار بها وأمثالها ، وعليه أن يتثبت في  أمور دينه فيسأل أهل الذكر عما أشكل عليه حتى يعبد الله على نور وبصيرة ،  ولا يكون ضحية للدجالين وضعاف النفوس الذين يريدون صرف المسلمين عما يهمهم  في أمور دينهم ودنياهم ، ويجعلهم يتعلقون بأوهام وبدع لا صحة لها . 

وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . 

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل احنا ننادي الجن و إحنا ما ندري
* *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه  الله وبركاته ..

كيف حالك يا شيخ ...

منتشره في بعض المنتديات . موضوع ان نحن ننادي الجن من خلال ألعاب شعبيه  كنا نلعبها .. 
وهذا هو نص الموضوع المنتشر ..

الموضوع ..

احذروا طلعنا ننادي الجن واحنا مانعرف اللهم اسكنهم مساكنهم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركااته

موضوع ما ابي أحد يفووته أبي الكل يقرا ويستفيد منه

!! أحذرو نحن كثيراً ننادي الجن !! 

نحن كثيراً ننادي الجن !!!!

عبارات نقولها عادة .. في لحظة مرح ... في لحظة غضب ... 

لكن ... ماذا تعني ... و ما هي النتيجة ؟؟؟ 

# هِب هِبو و هِبي : 

نقولها إذا أعجبنا شيء 

تعرفين ماذا تعني ؟؟؟ 

لو تعرفين ما قلتيها 

هذا اسم واحد من كبار الجن 

بسم الله علينا 

و إذا رأيت شيء جميل 

و قلتي هذي الكلمة 

فأنت تنادين هذا الجنّي 

و تطلبين منه تخريب هذا الشيء 

ما تلاحظين 

أكيد سبق لك قلتي هذي الكلمة 

إذا قلتيها على تحفة مثلا 

ما تدرين إلا و هي طايحة و منكسرة 

صح و إلا لا ؟؟؟ 

(( اول مره اسمع بهذا الشي!! )

# شبرا أمرا شمس نجوم .... 

تعرفون هذي الأغنية أكيد 

غنيناها كثير و حنّا صغار 

و مازال الأطفال يغنونها إلى الآن 

لكن 

ماذا تعني ؟؟؟ 

شبرا 

اسم جنّي من كبار الجن أيضا 

حسنا 

شبرا هذا يأمر الشمس و النجوم و أكملي باقي الأغنية ... 

يا الله فيها شرك كبير .. 

(( هذي اذكر لعبه كنا نلعبها يوم كنا صغار )) 


# انقلع لأقصى قريح .. 

أو 

بقريح ألي ما ياقاك ... 

هذي العبارة نقولها إذا أزعجنا أحد 

و رغبنا بذهابه عنا 

و نقولها كثير للأطفال بلحظة غضب 

و لكن 

قريح اسم جنّي 

و إذا قلتي هذي العبارة 

فأنت تطلبين من الجنّي أن يأخذ طفلك 

لا تقولين هذا مستحيل 

(( هذا بعد اول مره اسمع عنه )) 


أقول لك قصة صارت لوحدة 

و هذي القصة صارت من زمان 

احتاجت البنت إنها تذهب للحمام ( أعزّكم الله ) 

في الليل 

و كانت خايفة 

طبعا لأن حمامات أول كانت خارج المنزل 

و ليست بشكلها الحالي 

المهم 

قالت البنت لأمها تعالي معي أنا خايفة 

عصبت الأم و قالت ماني فاضية لك 

وش خايفة منه ؟؟؟؟ 

قالت البنت إذا ما طلعتي معي ما ني رايحة 

أبنام و أنا كذا 

تعالي معي و إلا خلي أحد يروح معي 

عصبت الأم و قالت خوذي أي شيء 

خذها يا باب ( قالتها بصيغة السخرية ) 

ارتجفت البنت و طلعت بسرعة 

انتظرت الأم بنتها و ما رجعت 

طلعت تدور عليها 

و لقت جنّي داخل فيها 

بسم الله 

أخذوها للشيخ يقرا عليها و يحاول يطلّع الجنّي 

سأل الشيخ الجنّي 

لماذا دخلت فيها !!! 

قال الجنّي أمها طلبت مني هذا 

فأنا اسمي باب ... 

(( هذي تصير وبكثره ))

هذي القصة حقيقية .. 

الهدف من هذي القصة 

ما أقصد أخوّفكم 

لكن 

أخبركم انه يمكنكم طلب أوامر من الجن 

حتى لو لم تشاهدوهم أو تطلبوا منهم بشكل صريح 

يكفي أن تقولوا أسمائهم في لحظات معينة 

فيحدث ما يحدث 

.. الرجاء الاجابه يا شيخ .. 

وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء..**الجواب:
*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

هذا من التَّكَلُّف !
وما قيل ليس بصحيح ؛ لأن من قواعد الشريعة : أن الأمور بِمقاصِدها ، وقائل  ذلك القول لا يَدعو الشياطين ، ولا يعتقد ذلك ، بل ولا يستعمل حرف النداء  أصلا !

وقد سُئل الإمام الشعبي : ما اسم امرأة إبليس ؟ فقال : هذا عُرْس لم أشهد  إملاكه !

وأنا أقول : لم أعمل في دائرة الأحوال الشخصية لأبناء إبليس !

ولم نُكلّف أن نعرف أسماء أبناء الشياطين !

ولا سبيل إلى العِلْم بذلك . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن  السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*موضوع: فقط في كلمتين (( تؤيد أو لا تؤيد )) 
* *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل حفظكم الله ورعاكم

ما رأي فضيلتكم في هذا الموضوع؟


فقط في كلمتين ((تؤيد أو لاتؤيد )) ..!!!! 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شفت هذا الموضوع واعجني في احد المنتديات ونقلته لكم 

ارجوا منكم التفاعل والنقاش المفيد :

اريد أن اعرف رأيك في هذه الأشياء .. بكلمة تؤيدأو لا تؤيد ..

** تعدد الزوجات:

** الزواج المبكر:

** الوثوق بالناس:

** نوم البنت عند الاقارب :

** قيادة المرأه للسيارة:

** الانترنت:

** حقوق المرأه :

** التمسك بالرأي حتى وان كان خاطئا :

** الثقه الزائده بالنفس :

** ستار اكاديمي :

** الوجبات السريعه :

** منح الموبايلات للأطفال :

** زواج الأقارب :

** عيد الحب :

** الاختلاط :

** البلوتوث :

** خطوبة المهد: ( واقصد فيها خطبة الاطفال وهم مازالوا في المهد بمعنى  فلان لفلانه )

** التفحيط وتجمعات الشباب اخر الليل**الجواب:
*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته

هذا الموضوع فيه عدة أخطاء ، منها :
1- أنه يشمل مواضيع مهمة وبعضها شديد الأهمية والصعوبة ، وفي مثل هذه  الأحوال يكون الرأي من القول بغير علم .
2- أن الموضوع فيه طلب لإبداء الرأي ، وهي قضايا شرعية يحرم الخوض فيها ،  ويترتب عليها تقديم الرأي والهوى على نصوص الشرع .
3- أنه ربما يوجد آراء مخالفة تماماً للشرع أو شاذة فتكون صاحبة الموضوع  ممن يتسبب بنشر الشر ، وتحمل وزر نشره .

وهناك تنبيه إلى أنه ليس كل المواضيع بهذه الصورة ولكن فتح المجال والتوسع  في المواضيع ، يعود القارئ على أن يبدي رأيه بما يوافق هواه ومالا يوافق  هواه دون النظر إلى الحكم الشرعي ، وهنا مكمن الخطورة .
والله أعلم 
*
 *الشيخ محمد العويد
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال عما قيل عنه " ذكاء الإمام علي (  رضي الله عنه) " 
* *السؤال:*

*هذا سؤال وصلني عبر  البريد من أخت فاضلة تقول فيه : 

 شيخي الكريم

 السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته..

 كتب أحد الأخوة هذا الموضوع
 ويحوي معلومات جديده ومهمه
 ولكن لا نعلم صحة ماذكر وللأسف..

 فأردت نقل الموضوع إلى شخصكم الكريم للتأكد من صحة ما ذكر
 لا حرمك ربي الأجر..

 وددت وضع الموضوع بمنتديات الارشاد للفتاوى

 لكن حجم الموضوع كبير جدا

 الموضوع..

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 أولا أرجو من الجميع قراءة المشاركة ولا يمل من طول الأمر ففيها معلومات  يمكن البعض أول مرة يسمعها ففيها كيف الله خسف بالقرود والعقرب والثعلب  والفيل. لا أطول عليكم تابع حتى النهاية ففيها كيف رد الإمام ( علي رضي  الله عنه) على 46 سؤالاً ( على الرهبان )

 ذكاء الإمام علي ( رضي الله عنه)

 روى ابن إسحاق ، عن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه : 
 لما انتقل رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إلى الرفيق الأعلى ، واستقر بعده  في الخلافة أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه .
 فينما هو ذات يوم جالس بعد صلاة الظهر في محرابه وهو يحدث بما سمعه عن رسول  الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) إذ اقبل من الشام راهب ومعه ألف راهب .
 فوقفت جميع الرهبان على باب المسجد وقال كبريهم الراهب : السلام عليك يا  خليفة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .
 أبو بكر :السلام على من اتبع الهدى , وخشى عواقب الردى ,وأطاع الملك الأعلى  , وصدق نبوة محمد المصطفى , فيما أتيت يا راهب ؟
 الراهب : أتيت من الشام أنا وهؤلاء الرهبان نسألك عن مسائل وجدناها في كتب  آبائنا وأجدادنا , فان شرحها كما هي عندنا آمنا وصدقنا , وعلمنا آن صاحبك  محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) نبي كريم من اله السماء .
 أبو بكر : اسأل عما شئت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .

 الراهب : أول ما أسألك يا خليفة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) عن :

 1. مستقر اسمك من جسمك ؟

 2. وعن ما أتيت به أنا ومن معي من الشام ؟

 3. وأي شئ من البضائع ؟

 4. وأخبرني عن الذاريات ذروا ؟

 5. والحاملات وقراً؟

 6. والجاريات يسراً؟

 7. والمقسمات امراً ما هن ؟

 8. وأخبرني عن أربعة عشر كلموا الله عز وجل ؟

 9. واخبرني عن شئ يتنفس وليس له روح؟

 10. وعن الطريق البيضاء التي في السماء ؟

 11. وما لم ينزل من السماء ولا هو من الأرض ؟

 12. وعن أول قتيل قتل على وجهه الأرض ؟

 13. وعن أول شجرة هزتها الريح ؟

 14. وأخبرني عن شي خلقة الله تعالى واشتراه لنفسه ؟

 15. و أخبرني عن شي خلقة الله تعالى وسئل عنه ؟

 16. وعن شئ يدخل الجنة وقد نهى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أن يعمل  بعمله ؟

 17. وعن شئ تكلم وليس له لحم ولا دم ؟

 18. واخبرني عن طير لم تبضه الطيور ؟

 19. وعن شئ قليلة حرام وكثيره حرام ؟

 20. وعن رسول ليس من النبيين , ولا من الجن , ولا من الأنس , ولا من  الملائكة ؟

 21. واخبرني عن شئ حلل بعضه وحرم بعضه ؟

 22. وعن رجل خاطب امرأة وليس لها ثياب؟ بل عريا نه , ولم يكن لها بمحرم ,  ولا بينه وبينها حجاب , ولم يلحقه إثم ؟

 23. وعن شئ أن فعلته كان حرام , وان تركته كان حراماً ؟

 24. واخبرني عن رضاع موسى , وكم أرضعته أمه ؟

 25. وعن اليوم الذي كلم الله موسى عليه السلام فيه ؟

 26. واخبرني عن ادم عليه السلام كم كان طوله ؟

 27. وكم سنة عاش ؟

 28. واخبرني عن نفس أوحى الله إليها ولم تكن من الأنبياء ؟

 29. واخبرني عن خمسة أكلوا وشربوا ولم يكونوا من ذكر ولا أنثى ؟

 30. واخبرني عن جسدين ماتا معا , حرم أحدهما وحلل الآخر ؟

 31. وعن الذي أوحى الله أليهما وهما اثنان ؟

 32. وعن الطير الذي ذكره الله في القران ؟

 33. واخبرني عن رجل حرمت عليه زوجته ساعة من غير طلاق؟

 34. واخبرني عن نفس ماتت وأحيت غيرها ؟

 35. وأخبرني كم بين المشرق والغرب ؟

 36. وكم بين السماء والأرض ؟

 37. واخبرني ماذا يقول الكلب في نبحه ؟

 38. وماذا يقول الحمار في نهيقه ؟

 39. وما يقول البعير في رغائه ؟

 40. وما يقول البقر في خواره ؟

 41. وما يقول الفرس في صهيله ؟

 42. وما يقول الضفدع في نقيقه ؟

 43. وما يقوله الديك في صياحه ؟

 44. وما يقول الدجاج في صراخه ؟

 45. واخبرني عن المنسوخين كم كانوا ؟

 46. وبأي ذنب مسخوا ؟

 -----------------------------------

 ولما سمع أبو بكر رضي الله عنه هذه المسائل من الراهب قال :
 أبو بكر : يا أصحاب محمد : هل سمعتم ما قال الراهب ؟
 الأصحاب : نعم .
 أبو بكر : في مثل هذا وأمثاله يحتاج إلى حضور الإمام علي رضي الله عنه فاني  سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) يقول : 

 (أنا مدينة العلم وعلي بابها )

 فبعث الإمام علي رضي الله عنه بسلمان الفارسي وقال : 

 علي : يا سلمان .. ألا يكون حضر إليه الراهب والرهبان معه ؟
 سلمان : نعم يا ابن عم رسول الله ؟ من أعلمك بذلك ؟
 علي : اخبرني رسل الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) بحضورهم في مثل هذا اليوم .

 قال سلمان : فلما وصل الإمام علي رضي الله عنه باب المسجد , تلقاه أبو بكر  الصديق رضي الله عنه , وسلم عليه , 

 ونهض القوم قياما , والراهب والرهبان ينظرون إلى الإمام علي , 

 فسلم على القوم , وجلس في المحراب .

 قال : عند ذلك نظر الإمام علي إلى الراهب وقال :

 علي : أنت شرخجيل بن شر خيل الشام !! .. فبهت الراهب 

 وقال : الراهب : العجب من ! .. من أخبرك باسمي ؟

 علي : اخبرني باسمك ابن عمي محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .

 الراهب : ألا يكون أنت الطاعن بالرمحين , الضارب بالسيفين في غزوة بدر  وحنين .

 علي : نعم . 
 الراهب : اعلم يا فتى ،إنا قد وجدنا في كتبنا مسائل , ولا يشرحها إلا بن عم  نبي .

 علي : اسأل كما شئت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .

 قال سلمان : فقص الراهب المسائل على الإمام علي رضي الله عنه كما قصها على  أبى بكر رضى الله عنه ولما فرغ منها قال له الإمام :

 علي : يا راهب إذا شرحت لك هذه المسائل ما الذي يكون لي عليك ؟

 الراهب : الذي تقوله أنت يا فتى ....

 علي : اطلب منك أن تشهد أن لا اله إلا الله , وان محمد رسول الله .
 الراهب : لك ذلك يا فتى .

 (الأجوبة على أسئلة الراهب) 

 1. اعلم يا راهب أن مستقر إسمك من جسمك في آذانك , 
 ولان العبد إذا دعي باسمه سمع بأذنه .

 2. ما أتيتم به من الشام وجئتم به فإنكم جئتم تسألون عن دين الإسلام حق أم  باطل .

 3. وأما ما جاء معكم من المال فقد جاء معكم ألف أوقية من الذهب وأوقيه من  الفضة .

 4. وأما الذاريات ذرواً فهي الرياح الأربع : الجنوب , والشمال , والصبا ,  والدبور .

 5. وأما الحاملات وقراً :فهي السحاب تحمل الماء من مكان إلى مكان .

 6. وأما الجاريات يسراً : فهن المراكب الجارية في البحر .

 7. أما المقسمات أمراً : فهن الملائكة يقسمون الأرزاق على الخلائق كل يوم.

 8. وأما الأربعة عشر الذين كلموا الله عز وجل : فالسماوات والأرض.

 9. (( والصبح إذا تنفس )) سورة التكوير الآية (18)

 10. أما الطريق البيضاء في السماء : مجرى مدائن لوط.

 11. وأما الماء الذي لم ينزل من السماء ولا نبع من الأرض : فهو عرق الخيل .

 12. وأما أول قتيل قتل على وجه الأرض : فإنه هابيل.

 13. وأما أول شجرة هزتها الريح : فهي شجرة الساج ومنها كانت سفينة نوح عليه  السلام .

 14. وأما شيء خلقه الله واشتراه لنفسه : فهي أنفس الشهداء الذين قتلوا في  سبيل الله .

 15. وأما شيء خلقه الله تعالى وسأل عنه : فهي عصاة موسى عليه السلام ، وذلك  قوله تعالى : ( وما تلك بيمينك يا موسى (17) قال هى عصاى ) سورة طه  الآيتان (( 17 ، 18 )) .

 16. وأما الذي يدخل الجنة وقد نهى رسول الله ( صلى الله وسلم ) أن يعمل  بعمله فهو يونس عليه السلام ، وذلك قوله تعالى : ( ولاتكن كصاحب الحوت ) (  سورة القلم الآية : 48 ).

 17. وأما شيء يتكلم وليس له لحم ولا دم فهي جهنم . وذلك قوله تعالى ( يوم  نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد ) سورة ق الآية (30 ).

 18. وأما الطير الذي لم تبضه الطيور ، ولم تحضنه فهو الطير الذي نفخ فيه  عيسى عليه السلام ، وكلم بني إسرائيل .

 19. وأما الشيء الذي قليلة وكثيرة حرام فهو نهر طالوت ، وذلك قوله تعالى (  إن الله مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس منى ومن لم يطعمه فإنه منى إلا من  أغترف غرفة بيده فشربوا منه إلا قليلاً منهم ) سورة البقرة الآية : 249 ).

 20. وأما الرسول الذي ليس من الجن ، ولا من الإنس ، ولا من الملائكة : فهو  الهدهد .

 21. وأما الذي بعضه حرام وبعضه حلال : فهو الماء الذي شرب منه صاحب ثم رعف  قبل أن يفرغ فقد شرب الأول حلالاً ، وصار الباقي حراماً.

 22. وأما الذي كلم امرأة وهي عريانة : فهو رجل أعمى كلم امرأة عريانة.

 23. أما الذي إن فعلته كان حراما وإن تركته كان حراما : فهي صلاة السكران .

 24. أما ر ضاع أم موسى : فأرضعته أمه ثلاثة أشهر وثلاثة أيام ، ثم ألقته في  البحر .

 25. أما اليوم الذي كلم الله فيه موسى عليه السلام : فهو يوم الجمعة. 

 26. أما آدم عليه السلام فكان طوله ستون ذراعاً .

 27. وعاش ألف سنة.

 28. أما الذي أوحى الله إليه وليس هو من الجن ولا من الإنس ولا من الملائكة  : فهي النحلة ، لقوله تعالى : ( وأوحى ربك إلى النحل ) سورة النحل الآية  68 ).

 29. أما الخمسة الذين أكلوا وشربوا ولا خرجوا من بطن ولا ظهر :
 1 – آدم .
 2- حواء عليهما السلام.
 3- ناقة صالح.
 4- وعصا موسى.
 5- وكبش إسماعيل عليهما السلام.

 30. وأما الجسدان اللذان ماتا معاً ، حرم أحدهما ، وحلل الآخر: فهو طير وقع  في البحر ثم خرج منه ومعه سمكة فماتا معاً ، فالطير حرام ، والسمكة حلال .

 31. وأما الاثنان اللذان أوحى الله إليهما فهما الحواريون.

 32. أما الطير الذي ذكره الله في القرآن : 

 1- الغراب 
 2- الهدهد
 3- النحل 
 4- الجراد
 5- السلوى. ( طائر صغير ورد ذكره في سورة البقرة الآية (57) والأعراف الآية  (160) وطه الآية (80)

 33. سؤال الذي حرمت عليه زوجته من غير طلاق ساعة وقتها : فهو رجل أتى امرأة  فأقسمت عليه الله العظيم فما له عليها سبيل في تلك الساعة .

 34. أما النفس التي ماتت وأحيت غيرها : فهي بقرة بني إسرائيل .

 35. أما بين المشرق والمغرب : فمسيرة يوم واحد للشمس.

 36. أما بين السماء والأرض : فدعوة المظلوم .

 37. أما كلام الكلب فإنه يقول : اللهم أني محروم ، وأنت رحيم فارحم من  يرحمني.

 38. أما الحمار فإنه يقول : لعن الله المرابي وكسبه.

 39. يقول البعير في رغائه : حسبي الله ، وكفى بالله وكيلاً.

 40. أما البقرة فإنها تقول : يا غافل عن الموت وهو في شغل شاغل ستلقى غداً  ما أنت له فاعل.

 41. أما الفرس فإنه يقول : اللهم انصر المسلمين وأخذل الكافرين.

 42. أما الضفدع فإنه يقول : سبحان من سبيله في لج البحار .

 43. أما الديك فإنه يقول : يا غافلين اذكروا الله .

 44. أما الدجاج فإنه يقول : الرحمن على العرش استوى . 

 45. أعلم أن الله تعالى مسخ أربع وعشرين طائفة من الرجال والنساء فمن ذلك :

 1. الفيل .
 2. الأرنب.
 3. الدب.
 4. العقرب.
 5. الدعموش. ( ويقال الدعموص وهي دويبه تغوص في الماء )
 6. الخنازير.
 7. القرود.
 8. العنكبوت.
 9. السلحفاة.
 10. الضب.
 11. الخنفساء.
 12. السرطان.
 13. الثعلب.
 14. الدبور. ( ويقال : الزنبور والزنابير)
 15. الكلب.
 16. الزهرة. ( هو حيوان )
 17. سهيل. ( هو حيوان )
 18. الغراب
 19. العقيق. ( جنس من الفصيلة الغرابية)
 20. العقاب.
 21. والضفدع. ( حيوان بر مائي )
 22. والدرة. ( هي الببغاء )
 23. والفأرة.
 24. والحية.

 46. أما الفيل : فكان رجل يأتي البهائم فمسخه الله تعالى .

 • وأما الأرنب : فكانت امرأة لا تغتسل من الجنابة والحيض .

 • وأما الدب : فكان رجل مخنثاً.

 • وأما العقرب : فكان رجل نماماً ذا وجهين يغتاب بغير علم.

 • وأما الخنازير : فكانوا سبعمائة رجل ، وهم الذين أكلوا من مائدة عيسى بن  مريم عليه السلام ، أربعين يوماً ولم يؤمنوا.

 • وأما القرود : فكانوا خمسمائة رجل من اليهود وهم الذين سيروا في السبت.

 • وأما العنكبوت : فكانت امرأة ساحرة سحرة زوجها حتى أذهلت عقله.

 • وأما السلحفاة : فكان رجل كيالاً يطفف الميزان إذا كال للناس.

 • وأما الضب ك فكان رجل ينبش القبور ، ويأخذ أكفان الموتى .

 • وأما الخنفساء : فكانت امرأة دعت زوج بنتها إلى نفسها .

 • وأما السرطان ك فكان رجل متزوج بامرأتين ، وكان يميل إلى أحداهما دون  الأخرى .

 • وأما الثعلب : فكان رجل لصاً يسرق متاع الحاج في كل سنة.

 • وأما : الدبور فكان رجل يكذب العلماء.

 • وأما الكلب : فكان رجل يشهد بالزور والباطل .

 • وأما الزهرة: فكانت امرأة ذات حسن وجمال ، فاغتر بها هاروت وماروت  فعلماها الاسم الأعظم .

 • وأما سهيل : فكان رجل من أهل اليمن ، وهو أول من ضمن المكس للسلطان وسن  الربا.

 • وأما الغراب: فكان رجل بخيل .

 • وأما العقيق: فكان رجل يحتكر الطعام على الناس ويتمنى لهم الغلاء

 • وأما العقاب: فكان رجل يحلف بالله كذباً كيف ما كان .

 • وأما الدرة: فكانت امرأة جميلة لا تمنع نفسها عن الرجال.

 • وأما الفأرة: فكانت امرأة متزوجة برجلين ، ولم يعلم أحداهما بالآخر ،  وسماها رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) الفويسقة.

 • وأما الحية: فكان رجل والياً ظالماً يظلم الناس بغير حق فمسخه الله تعالى  .

 • وأما الضفدع ..................؟ ( لم يرد شرحها بالكتاب الذي اعتمدنا  عليه وربما سقط سهواً )

 • وشهد الرهبان جميعاً بأن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ودعوا  للإمام علي ( رضي الله عنه) وانصرفوا إلى الشام ، واجتمعوا بأهلهم فرحين  مسرورين
**الجواب:
*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته
وأعانك الله . 

هذا مما يُعلَم كذبه شرعا وعقلا !
وهذا مما تُروّجه الرافضة !
ونحن لا نشكّ في عِلْم ولا في عقل الإمام عليّ رضي الله عنه .. 

ولو كانت تلك الحادثة واقعة صحيحة لم تكن لتخفى ، بل كانت تشتهر حتى تكون  كَ نَار على عَلَم !

وليست تلك المخلوقات المذكورة مما مسخ الله عزّ وَجَلّ ، بل هي قبل المسخ  حتى القردة ، ولذلك لَمَا أراد الله مسخ تلك الفئة من بني إسرائيل قال :  (وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ  فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ) .. فعُلِم أن القِرَدة كانت  مخلوقة قبل ذلك معلومة للناس . 

وخَشِي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تكون الفأرة مما مُسِخ ، فإنه عليه  الصلاة والسلام قال : فُقِدَتْ أُمَّةٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لا يُدْرَى  مَا فَعَلَتْ ، وَلا أُرَاهَا إِلاَّ الْفَأْرَ ، أَلا تَرَوْنَهَا إِذَا  وُضِعَ لَهَا أَلْبَانُ الإِبِلِ لَمْ تَشْرَبْهُ ، وَإِذَا وُضِعَ لَهَا  أَلْبَانُ الشَّاءِ شَرِبَتْهُ ؟ رواه مسلم . 

والغالب أن الأمم التي تُمسَخ لا يكون لها نسل ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام  : ما مُسِخَتْ أمة قط فيكون لها نَسْل . رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ، وصححه  الألباني . 

كما لا يصحّ ما قيل على ألسنة تلك الحيوانات ، مِما زُعِم من قول !

وقولهم " وأما الاثنان اللذان أوحى الله إليهما فهما الحواريون " ، فهذا  باطل ! لأن الحواريين أكثر من اثنين ! 
فالله تبارك وتعالى يقول : (قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ) ، فهو صيغة جَمْع ،  وليس تَثْنِيَة !

وحديث : " أنا مدينة العِلْم وعليّ بابها " حديث موضوع مكذوب ، تُروّج له  الرافضة !

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل صحت فضائل  هذه السور؟؟* 
 *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسأل الله تعالى أن يعينكم على كل خير
موضوع قرأته في أحد المنتديات ولم أقف على أحاديثه لأحققها:
وهو عن فضائل السور:
سورة يس ...................تمنع عطش يوم القيامة
سورة الدخان ...............تمنع أهوال يوم القيامة
سورة الكوثر.................تمنع الخصومة
سورة الكافرون.............تمنع الكفر عند الموت
سورة الإخلاص.............تمنع النفاق
سورة الفلق..................تمنع الحسد
سورة الناس...............تمنع الوسواس
**الجواب:
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ووفَّقَك الله لِكُلّ خَيْر .

لا يصحّ مننها شيء في فضائل السور المذكورة ، إلاّ ما كان في فضل سورة  الناس الفَلق ، فإنهما مما يُستعاذ بهما . 

وقد وَضَع أحد العُبّاد في فضائل السور لَمّا رأى انصراف الناس عن القرآن ،  فوضع لكل سورة حديثا في فضائلها !

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حساب سرعة  الضوء!!*
 *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم 
وجدت هذا الموضوع فى احد المنتديات و ارجوا رايكم فيه:-
وهذا نصه
"السلام عليكم...
دهشت كثيرا ...
حيث قام احد العلماء المسلمين بحساب سرعة الضوء الاعتماد على القران الكريم  ..
حيث يقوم بشرح معادلة توصل إليها في ضوء أية في القران الكريم ..
وأعلن ذلك في مؤتمر صحفي شهير ...
القران الكريم كتاب نزل من الله سبحانه وتعالى علي خاتم الانبياء
محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم.
و هو يحتوي على حقائق علمية كثيرة و منها :
سرعة الضوء 
جرت اول المحاوات لتقدير سرعة الضوء بواسطة العالم اولاس رومر في عام 1767 
وتوصل الي انها تساوي 299792كم/الثانية .
وفي الموتمر الدولي للمعاير المنعقد في باريس عام1983 اعلن العلماء ان سرعة  
الضوء تساوي :
299792.458كم/الثانية 
وفي القران الكريم:
في سورة السجدة الاية 5 يقول المولى سبحانه وتعالى
(( يُدَبّرُ الأمْرَ مِنَ السّمَآءِ إِلَى الأرْضِ ثُمّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ  فِي 
يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مّمّا تَعُدّونَ))
وبواسطة العالم الدكتور محمد دودح تم التوصل الي سرعة الضوء في القران  الكريم :
توجد قاعدة عامة في الفيزياء تنص علي ان
سرعة اي جسم= المسافة / الزمن .
الزمن =زمن يوم ارضي= 86164.09966 ثانية
المسافة=مقدار الف سنة من مسيرة القمر=12000 دورة قمرية
وهي مسافة المجرة التي يقطعها القمر في مدار منعزل 
= 12000 × متوسط السرعة المدارية للقمر × زمن الشهر القمري 
=12000×368207× 0. 89157×655. 7198395
وبذلك تكون المسافة=25.83134723 بليون كم 
و بتطبيق المعادلة :
وذلك بقسمة رقم المسافة(25831347230 كم) على رقم الزمن(86164.09966 ثانية)  تكون 
سرعة الضوء تساوي = 299792.458 كم/ثانية 
وهو نفس الرقم الذي توصل اليه العلماء واعلن عنه في الموتمر الدولي  للمعايير 
المنعقد في باريس عام 1983 بعد اكثر من الف سنة
فسبحان الخالق الذي انزل هذا الكتاب علي النبي محمد وبه حقائق توصل اليها 
العلماء بعد اكثر من الف سنة م ن نزوله.وهذا دليل علي صدق اياته لمن يكفر  بذلك.
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله"
وقمت انا بالرد عليه كما يلى:-
" السلام عليكم 
اعزك الله اخى بدينه الاسلام واعزنا به
ثانيا المعادلات والعلميه وما يسمى بالحقائق العلميه فى تغير مع الزمن ومع  اكتشاف الاجهزه الحديثه ويرى الكثير من العلماء الاجلاء وطلبه العلم ان  الربط بين تفسير القران الكريم والمعادلات العلميه سواء قيل بثباتها او لا  ان فيه نظر
فماذا سيكون قولك انت ان تغيرت الحقيقه العلميه بعد عشرات السنين او غيرك  بعد مئات السنوات وقد تم ربط تفسير القران بها"
**الجواب:
*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة  الله وبركاته
وأعانك الله . 

أولاً : القول في ذلك ما قُلْتَه أنت – حفظك الله – ، وهو أن حقائق القرآن  ثابتة لا تتغيّر وحقائق العِلْم النظري التجريبي قابلة للتغيّر . 

قال سيد قطب رحمه الله :
لا يجوز أن نعلق الحقائق النهائية التي يذكرها القرآن أحيانا عن الكون في  طريقه لإنشاء التصور الصحيح لطبيعة الوجود وارتباطه بخالقه , وطبيعة  التناسق بين أجزائه .. لا يجوز أن نُعَلّق هذه الحقائق النهائية التي  يذكرها القرآن , بفروض العقل البشري ونظرياته , ولا حتى بما يسميه "حقائق  علمية " مما ينتهي إليه بطريق التجربة القاطعة في نظره . إن الحقائق  القرآنية حقائق نهائية قاطعة مطلقة . أما ما يصل إليه البحث الإنساني - أيا  كانت الأدوات المتاحة له - فهي حقائق غير نهائية ولا قاطعة ; وهي مقيدة  بحدود تجاربه وظروف هذه التجارب وأدواتها .. فَمِن الخطأ المنهجي - بحكم  المنهج العلمي الإنساني ذاته - أن نُعَلِّق الحقائق النهائية القرآنية  بحقائق غير نهائية . وهي كل ما يصل إليه العلم البشري . اه . 

ثانيا : ما في ذلك من التَّكَلّف في إيجاد تلك القيمة الزمنية . 

ثالثا : بالإضافة إلى أن القرآن كِتاب هداية وليس كِتاب حساب وهندسة !

رابعا : ما يُعارض ذلك التفسير بأنه وَرَدت غير آية في تحديد أيام العُروج .
قال الشيخ الشنقيطي رحمه الله في دفع إيهام الاضطراب :
قوله تعالى : ( وَإِنَّ يَوْماً عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا  تَعُدُّونَ ) .
هذه الآية الكريمة تدل على أن مقدار اليوم عند الله ألف سنة ، وكذلك قوله  تعالى : ( يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ  يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا  تَعُدُّونَ ) .
وقد جاءت آية أخرى تدل على خلاف ذلك ، وهي قوله تعالى في سورة سأل سائل : (  تَعْرُجُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ  خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَة ) الآية . 
اعلم أولاً أن أبا عبيدة روى عن إسماعيل ابن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن ابن أبي  مليكة أنه حضر كلاً من ابن عباس وسعيد ابن المسيب سُئل عن هذه الآيات فلم  يَدْرِ ما يقول فيها ويقول : لا أدري .

وللجمع بينهما وجهان :

الوجه الأول : هو ما أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم من طريق سماك عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس  من أن يوم الألف في سورة الحج هو أحد الأيام الستة التي خلق الله فيها  السماوات والأرض ، ويوم الألف في سورة السجدة هو مقدار سير الأمر وعُرُوجه  إليه تعالى . ويوم الخمسين ألفاً هو يوم القيامة .

الوجه الثاني : أن المراد بجميعها يوم القيامة وأن الاختلاف باعتبار حال  المؤمن والكافر ؛ ويدل لهذا قوله تعالى : ( فَذَلِكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوْمٌ  عَسِيرٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ غَيْرُ يَسِيرٍ ) ذكر هذين الوجهين صاحب  الإتقان . والعلم عند الله . اه .

خامسا : هل سُرعة الملائكة هي سرعة الضوء ؟!
هذا يحتاج إلى دليل ، ولا دليل على ذلك إلاّ ما قيل في هذا التّكلّف . 

على أن حساب زمن يوم أرضي ليس دقيقا فيما يبدو !
*
 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال عن  أشكال و صفات الملكين حينما يأتيان لسؤالك في القبر؟* 
 *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم
 شيخي الفاضل
 اريد اسألك عن هذا الحديث
 بارك الله فيك
 هل تعرفون صفات الملكين حينما يأتيان لسؤالك في القبر؟

 كلنا لا بد أن يفارق أهله وأحبته ورفاقه يوما ما ..
 لكن مع من سنلتقي ؟؟؟

 إليكم صفاتهما

 عن ابن عباس في خبر الإسراء .
 أن النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قال يا جبريل وما ذاك؟

 قال : منكر ونكير يأتيان كل انسان من البشر حين يوضع في قبره وحيدا ..

 فقلت: يا جبريل صفهما لي ..

 قال: نعم من غير أن اذكر لك طولهما وعرضهما ..

 ذكر ذلك منهما أفظع من ذلك ..
 غير أن أصواتهما كالرعد
 القاصف وأعينهما كالبرق
 الخاطف ..

 وأنيابهما كالصياصي لهب النار في أفواههما ومناخرهما ومسامعهما ..

 ويكسحان الأرض باشعارهما ويحفران الأرض باظفارهما ..

 مع كل واحد منهما عمود من حديد ..
 لو اجتمع عليه من في الأرض ما حركوه ..
 يأتيان الإنسان إذا وضع في قبره وترك وحيدا ..
 يسلكان روحه في جسده بإذن الله تعالى ..
 ثم يقعدانه في قبره فينتهرانه انتهارا يتقعقع منه عظامه وتزول أعضاؤه من
 مفاصله ..
 فيخر مغشيا عليه ثم يقعدانه فيقولان له ..

 يا هذا ذهبت عنك الدنيا وافضيت إلى معادك فاخبرنا من ربك ؟ وما دينك ؟ ومن
 > >نبيك ؟> >
 فإن كان مؤمنا بالله لقنه الله حجته ..
 فيقول :الله ربي، ونبيي محمد، وديني الاسلام ..
 فينتهرانه عند ذلك انتهاراً يرى أن أوصاله تفرقت وعروقه قد تقطعت..

 ويقولان له: ياهذا تثبت انظر ما تقول ..

 فيثبته الله عنده بالقول الثابت
 في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة
 ويلقنه الأمان
 ويدرأ عنه الفزع فلا يخافهما ...
 فإذا فعل ذلك بعبده المؤمن استأنس إليهما وأقبل عليهما بالخصومة يخاصمهما  ..
 ويقول: تهددني كيما أشك في ربي وتريدان أن اتخذ غيره وليا ..
 وأنا اشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وهو ربي وربكما ورب كل شيء ..
 ونبيي محمد وديني الاسلام ؟ ثم ينتهرانه ويسألانه عن ذلك ...
 فيقول: ربي الله فاطر السموات وا لأرض.. وإياه كنت أعبد ولم أشرك به شيئا  ..
 ولم أتخذ غيره أحدا ربا أفتريداني أن ترداني عن معرفة ربي وعبادتي اياه؟
 نعم هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو ..
 قال: فإذا قال ذلك ثلاث مرات مجاوبة لهما تواضعا له ..
 حتى يستأنس إليهما انس ما كان في الدنيا الى أهل وده ويضحكان اليه ..
 ويقولان له: صدقت وبررت اقّر الله عينيك وثبتك ابشر بالجنة وبكرامة الله
 ثم يدفع عنه قبره هكذا وهكذا فيتسع عليه مد البصر ويفتحان له بابا الى  الجنة

 فيدخل عليه من روح
 > >الجنة وطيب ريحها ونضرتها في قبره ما يتعرف به من كرامة الله  تعالى ..
 فاذا راى ذلك استيقن بالفوز فحمد الله,ثم يفرشان له فراشا من
 استبراق الجنة ويضعان له مصباحا من نور عند راسه ومصباحا من نور عند ر جليه
 يزهران في قبره
 ثم تدخل عليه ريح أخرى فحين يشمها يغشاه النعاس فينام .
 فيقولان له: ارقد رقدة العروس قرير العين لا خوف عليك ولا حزن ..
 ثم يمثلان عمله الصالح في أحسن ما يرى من صورة ..

 وأطيب ريح فيكون عند راسه ..
 ويقولان: هذا عملك وكلامك الطيب قد مّثله الله لك في أحسن ما ترى من صورة  ..

 وأطيب ريح ليؤنسك في قبرك فلا تكون وحيدا ..

 ويدرأ عنك هوام الارض وكل دابة وكل اذى فلا يخذلك في قبرك ..

 ولا في شيء من مواطن القيامة حتى تدخل الجنة برحمة الله تعالى ..

 فنم سعيدا طوبى لك وحسن مآب , ثم يسلمان عليه ويطيران عنه

 والكافر
 الله اعلم ما قد يحل به من عذاب الله
 يا أحبتي ..
 اللهم يا مقلب القلوب والابصار ثبت قلبي على دينك

 اللهم انا نسالك الجنة ونستجير بك من النار
 اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات
**الجواب:
*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته 
وبارك الله فيك .

هذا الحديث في صفة الْمَلَكين حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، لا يجوز تناقله ولا نَشْره ، وهو مما ينتشر على ألسنة بعض  الوعّاظ الذين لا عناية لهم بالحديث النبوي .

وأما سؤال الْمَلَكين ، فهو ثابت ، وكذلك أسماء الْمَلَكين ، وأنهما مُنكَر  ونكير ، جاء به الْخَبَر . 
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : تسمية الملكين بمنكر ونكير فيه حديث بإسناد  حسن مخرج في " الصحيحة " .

وصَحّ في الحديث أن المؤمن يُفتح له باب من الجنة ، وأنه يُمثّل له عمله  على هيئة رجل صالح حسن الوجه حسَن الثياب ، فيأنس بِعَمَلِه .

روى الإمام أحمد من حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه قال : 
خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنازة رجل من الأنصار ، فانتهينا إلى  القبر ولَمّا يُلْحَد ، فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجلسنا حوله ،  وكأن على رءوسنا الطير ، وفي يده عود ينكت في الأرض ، فرفع رأسه فقال :  استعيذوا بالله من عذاب القبر - مرتين أو ثلاثا - ثم قال : إن العبد المؤمن  إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة نزل إليه ملائكة من السماء  بِيضُ الوجوه كأن وجوههم الشمس ، معهم كفن من أكفان الجنة ، وحَنُوط من  حَنُوط الجنة ، حتى يجلسوا منه مَدّ البصر ، ثم يجئ ملك الموت عليه السلام  حتى يجلس عند رأسه فيقول : أيتها النفس الطيبة أخرجي إلى مغفرة من الله  ورضوان . قال : فتخرج تسيل كما تسيل القطرة مِنْ فِيّ السقاء ، فيأخذها ،  فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يأخذوها ، فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن  ، وفي ذلك الْحَنُوط ، ويخرج منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وُجِدَتْ على وجه الأرض .  
قال : فيصعدون بها فلا يَمُرّون - يعنى بها - على ملأ من الملائكة إلا  قالوا : ما هذا الروح الطيب ؟ فيقولون : فلان بن فلان ، بأحسن أسمائه التي  كانوا يُسمّونه بها في الدنيا ، حتى يَنتهوا بها إلى السماء الدنيا ،  فَيَسْتَفْتِحون له فَيُفْتَح لهم ، فَيُشَيِّعُه من كل سماء مُقَرَّبُوها  إلى السماء التي تليها ، حتى يُنْتَهى به إلى السماء السابعة ، فيقول الله  عز وجل : اكتبوا كتاب عبدي في عليين ، وأعيدوه إلى الأرض ، فإني منها  خلقتهم ، وفيها أعيدهم ، ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى . 
قال : فَتُعَاد روحه في جسده ، فيأتيه ملكان فيُجْلِسانه ، فيقولان له : من  ربك ؟ فيقول : ربي الله ، فيقولان له : ما دينك ؟ فيقول : ديني الإسلام ،  فيقولان له : ما هذا الرجل الذي بُعِث فيكم ؟ فيقول : هو رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، فيقولان له : وما عِلْمُك ؟ فيقول : قرأت كتاب الله ،  فآمنت به وصَدَّقْتُ ، فيُنادى مُنادٍ في السماء : أنْ صَدَق عبدي ،  فافْرِشُوه من الجنة ، وألْبِسُوه من الجنة ، وافتحوا له بابا إلى الجنة .  قال : فيأتيه من رَوْحِها وطيبها ، ويُفْسَح له في قبره مَدّ بَصَرِه . 
قال : ويأتيه رجل حسن الوجه ، حسن الثياب ، طَيِّب الريح ، فيقول : أبشِر  بالذي يَسُرّك ، هذا يومك الذي كنت تُوعَد ، فيقول له : من أنت ؟ فوجهك  الوجه يجئ بالخير ، فيقول : أنا عملك الصالح ، فيقول : رب أقم الساعة حتى  أرجع إلى أهلي ومالي . 
قال : وإن العبد الكافر إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة ،  نَزَل إليه من السماء ملائكة سُود الوجوه ، معهم الْمُسُوح ، فيجلسون منه  مَدّ البصر ثم يجئ ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه ، فيقول : أيتها النفس  الخبيثة ، أخرجي إلى سخط من الله وغضب . 
قال : فَتَفَرَّق في جسده ، فينتزعها كما يُنْتَزَع السُّفُّود من الصوف  المبلول ، فيأخذها فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يجعلوها في  تلك المسوح ، ويخرج منها كأنْتَنِ رِيحِ جيفة وُجِدَتْ على وجه الأرض ،  فيصعدون بها ، فلا يَمُرُّون بها على ملأ من الملائكة إلاّ قالوا : ما هذا  الروح الخبيث ؟ فيقولون : فلان بن فلان ، بأقبحِ أسمائه التي كان يُسمَّى  بها في الدنيا حتى يُنْتَهى به إلى السماء الدنيا ، فَيُسْتَفْتَح له ، فلا  يُفْتَح له ، ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ  الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ) ، فيقول الله عز وجل : اكتبوا كتابه في  سِجِّين في الأرض السُّفْلَى ، فتطرح روحه طَرْحاً ، ثم قرأ : (وَمَنْ  يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ  الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ) ، فتعاد روحه  في جسده ، ويأتيه ملكان ، فيجلسانه ، فيقولان له : من ربك ؟ فيقول : هاه  هاه لا أدري ، فيقولان له : ما دينك ؟ فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فيقولان  له : ما هذا الرجل الذي بُعِثَ فيكم ؟ فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فَيُنَادى  مُنادٍ من السماء أن كَذَب فأفْرِشُوا له من النار ، وافتحوا له بابا إلى  النار ، فيأتيه من حَرِّها وسمومها ، ويضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف فيه أضلاعه  ، ويأتيه رجل قبيح الوجه ، قبيح الثياب ، مُنْتِن الرّيح ، فيقول : أبشر  بالذي يسوؤك ، هذا يومك الذي كنت تُوعَد ، فيقول : من أنت ؟ فوجهك الوجه  يجئ بالشرّ ، فيقول : أنا عملك الخبيث ، فيقول : رب لا تُقِم الساعة .
**
والله أعلم . 
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*جبريل عليه السلام دخل على يوسف السجن
**السؤال:*

*شيخنا الكريم حفظه  الله ورعاه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حدثنا القاسم بن هاشم ، نا الخطاب بن عثمان ، ثنا محمد بن عمر ، عن رجل من  أهل الكوفة « أن جبريل ، عليه السلام دخل على يوسف السجن فقال : يا طيب من  أدخلك علي هاهنا ؟ قال : أنت أدخلتني ، قال : قل : اللهم يا شاهدا غير غائب  ، ويا قريبا غير بعيد ، ويا غالبا غير مغلوب ، اجعل لي من أمري فرجا  ومخرجا ، وارزقني من حيث لا أحتسب »

وجزاكم الله خيراً
**الجواب:
*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيرا

هذا مما يُروى عن بني إسرائيل ، ومع ذلك هو ضعيف ، ففي إسناده " محمد بن  عمر " ، وهو الواقدي ، وهو ضعيف . وهو يرويه عن " رجل " ، وهذه جَهَالة ،  وهو ضَعْف آخر . 

والله تعالى أعلم . 
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل هذا من التسبيح الجماعي ؟
* *السؤال:**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير فضيلة الشيخ .. محمد العويد ...

أرجو الرد علي سؤالي حفظك الله ....

قمت بوضع موضوع في قسم الاستراحه بالمنتدي 

وهو لعبه وأجر ... وقد وضعت هذا الموضوع ل يكون ذكر وتسبيح لله سبحانه  وتعالى

لان الاستراحه لا يوجد بها الا اللعاب ومواضيع لتسليه فقط ..

والله أعلم بنيتي في ذالك...

وهذا الرابط للموضوع ...

**(لعبة وأجر ، فهل ترفضين الأجر  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)*

*هل هذا الموضوع من  التسبيح الجماعي مثل ماذكرت أحدى الأخوات بأحدى الردود وماحكمه ؟؟؟؟

وجزاك الله خير .... 
**الجواب:
*
 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته

قرأت الموضوع ورأيت الردود وتفاعل الأخوات ، والعجيب أن كل موضوع فيه ذكر  أو أدعية نجد التفاعل فيه بصورة كبيرة 
والحرص على مواضيع الأذكار والأدعية مما يفرح له ، ولكن المشكلة تكمن في  صحة الموضوع ، لأن الأذكار عبادة لله تعالى ، والعبادات تحتاج إلى تنبه في  عددها ووقتها وصيغتها وكل ما يتعلق بها ، وأغلب البدع أتت من طريق الأذكار .

والموضوع الذي ذكرتيه لا يظهر لي جوازه ، ويمكن أن يلحق بالذكر الجماعي  فالموضوع كالمجلس الواحد الذي يتناوب فيه الجميع على ذكر أو عدة أذكار .

فلعلكم تطلبون من المشرفة على ذلك الركن أن تقوم بغلق الموضوع .

وأشكر لكم حرصكم وتفهمكم والله عز وجل يتولانا وإياكم بمنه وكرمه .

والله أعلم  
*
 *الشيخ محمد العويد
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
معجزة نور مقبرة شهداء أحد  .........  صور حقيقية !!! 

الموضوع:

هاهي معجزة من معجزات الله تتجلى في  المدينة المنورة .. 
وذلك كل ليلة تحديداً في مقبرة شهداء أحد .. 
ويقال إنها تبدأ الساعه الثانية منتصف الليل .. 
مصداقاً لما أخبرنا بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
بأن المؤمن والشهيد ينور لهم في قبورهم ..
فما بالكم بقبور الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ..
فقد خرج النور من القبر إلى الخارج من قوة ذلك النور ..
ولاعجب في ذلك فهناك قبر سيد شهداء الجنة ,,
أسد الله حمزة عم رسول الله وقبر جعفر الطيار وباقي الصحابة شهداء أحد رضي  الله عنهم .. 

الفتوى:

اطلعت على الموضوع ورأيت  الصورتين ويبدو لي أنها غير صحيحة والله أعلم 
 لعدة أمور :
 1- أن نور القبور لا يشعر به الأحياء ، لأن القبر أول منازل الآخرة فما  يجري في القبر له حكم الآخرة الذي لا يمكن أن يشعر به أحد من أهل الدنيا ،  سواء في ذلك النعيم أو العذاب ، ولذا فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر بما  يجري للمؤمن والكافر في القبر كما في حديث أنس المتفق عليه :
 إن العبد إذا وضع في قبره و تولى عنه أصحابه حتى أنه يسمع قرع نعالهم أتاه  ملكان فيقعدانه فيقولان له : ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل ؟ لمحمد فأما المؤمن  فيقول : أشهد أنه عبد الله و رسوله فيقال : انظر إلى مقعدك من النار قد  أبدلك الله به مقعدا من الجنة فيراهما جميعا و يفسح له في قبره سبعون ذراعا  و يملأ عليه خضرا إلى يوم يبعثون ; و أما الكافر أو المنافق فيقال له ما  كنت تقول في هذا الرجل ؟ فيقول : لا أدري كنت أقول ما يقول الناس فيقال له :  لا دريت و لا تليت ثم يضرب بمطراق من حديد ضربة بين أذنيه فيصيح صيحة  يسمعها من يليه غير الثقلين و يضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف أضلاعه .

 ومع ذلك فإن القبر إذا فتح فإنه لا يرى أي أثر للنعيم ولا للعذاب .

 2- أن هناك من المغرضين من يريدون أن يبثوا بعض العقائد على حساب بعض  المخالفات التي يوهمون الناس بها ، وهؤلاء من الرافضة والصوفية ، فيبثون  مثل هذه الصور لتخالف الأحاديث التي في كتب أهل السنة ، فيشككوننا فيما ثبت  عندنا من نصوص الشرع .

 3- أن الصور يسهل التصرف فيها وهذا معلوم للجميع .

 ففي رأيي أن هذا الموضوع لا يجوز نشره لما فيه من عدم التأكد ولما فيه من  مخالفة لنصوص الشرع المطهر .

 والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد

http://www.hawahome.com/vb/t97028.html#post1155270

*  * 

*  *


قبور  الصحابة تتلألأ نوراً ..!؟؟ 


السؤال:  *  *

السلام عليكم و  رحمة الله و بركاته 

فضيلة الشيخ مامدى صحة هذا الموضوع الذي بدأ ينشر في المنتديات و  الإيميلات؟؟

الموضوع :هاهي معجزة من معجزات الله تتجلى في المدينة المنورة .. وذلك كل  ليلة تحديداً في مقبرة شهداء أحد .. ويقال إنها تبدأ الساعه الثانية منتصف  الليل .. مصداقاً لما أخبرنا بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

بأن المؤمن والشهيد ينور لهم في قبورهم ..فما بالكم بقبور الصحابة رضي الله  عنهم أجمعين ..فقد خرج النور من القبر إلى الخارج من قوة ذلك النور  ..ولاعجب في ذلك فهناك قبر سيد شهداء الجنة ,, أسد الله حمزة عم رسول الله  وقبر جعفر الطيار وباقي الصحابة شهداء أحد رضي الله عنهم .. 

شاهدوا كيف القبور نفسها يخرج منها النور .. 

 هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها أضغط  هنا لمشاهدتها بحجمها الطبيعي.             * *

الصورة هي عبارة عن قبر سيدنا أسد الله " حمزة بن عبد  المطلب " ..رضي الله عنه عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يتوهج نوراً  .. 

 هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها أضغط  هنا لمشاهدتها بحجمها الطبيعي.             * *

طبعاً مقبرة شهداء أحد بجانب جبل أحد الموجود في  المدينة حيث أرض المعركة .. 

سبحان الله العظيم .. 

 هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها أضغط  هنا لمشاهدتها بحجمها الطبيعي.             * *

ملاحظة : من قام بتصوير القبور يقسم بالله انه شاهد  النور يخرج بهذه الطريقة .

....

أفيدوني ...! هل هذا صحيح و هل يجوز تناقله ؟؟!

جزاكم الله خيراً ..!


الجواب: 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة  الله وبركاته

 وجزاك الله خيرا

 ما سمعت بهذا ، ولا عُرِف عن ثِقَة . والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر أن  القبر يُنوَّر لِلمؤمن في قبره ، وليس يُنوَّر له قبره ، وبينهما فَرْق . 

 فالأول يكون النور في قبره ، والثاني يكون النور ظاهرا على قبْرِه ، فلا  يصحّ الاستدلال بالحديث على المقصود . 

 وجائز أن يكون مثل ذلك إذا أراد الله به إظهار كرامة أوليائه ، إلاّ أن  المتقرِّر عند أهل العلم أن الكرامة يُجريها الله عزّ وَجَلّ لِحُجَّة أو  لِحاجَة ؛ لِحُجَّة : أي : لإقامة حُجّته على أعدائه . ولِحاجَة : أي :  لتثبيت أوليائه ونصرتهم ونحو ذلك . والله تعالى أعلم . 

 المجيب الشيخ/ عبدالرحمن السحيم
 عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حمامة مكتوب على  جناحيها الله ومحمد*
 *الموضوع:**يقول الله تعالى في كتابه  العزيز (سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى  يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ) [فصلت : 53].*

 *صور  حقيقية لحمامة بيضاء أرسلها  أحد الأخوة من تونس وقد كتب على أحد الجناحين اسم الجلالة (الله) وعلى  الجناح الآخر (محمد) بشكل خلقي وبدون تدخل بشر فهل هناك شك أن الإسلام هو  دين الله ؟*


 *السؤال:*

 *شيخنا الفاضل  : ما رأيك في هذا الموضوع : "جبل أحد على شكل اسم سيدنا محمد "*

 *تكشف  لنا الأقمار الصناعية أن شكل جبل احد*
 *الذي يبلغ طوله حوالي 7  كلم على شكل اسم محمد كما سنريكم إن شاء الله* 

 *اُحد  عليك مهابة ووقار ... وعليك من حب النبي دثار* 


 *الجواب :* 

 *أعانك الله .*

 *لا شكّ  أن جَبَل أُحُد جَبَل يُحِب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه .*
 *قال عليه  الصلاة والسلام : أُحُدٌ جَبَلٌ يُحِبُّنَا وَنُحِبُّهُ . رواه البخاري  ومسلم .* 

 *وأما هذا ففيه  تَكَلُّف واضح ، وأمس وصلتني رسالة بريدية من موقع يُعنى بالإعجاز العلمي ،  عنوانها : حمامة مكتوب على جناحيها ( الله – محمد ) !*
 *وكل هذا مما لا صِحّة له ، ولا مصلحة في  إثباته ، ويُخشى  من تعريض القرآن للتكذيب ، لأن بعض ما يُذكر لا يشكّ عاقل أنه من صنع البشر  .*

 *والله تعالى أعلم .* 

 *الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الأجر  بالملايين!! 
* *السؤال:

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم

قرأت هذا الموضوع في احد المنتديات

ونرجو منكم توضيح رأي الشرع في مثل هذه المواضيع 

غفر الله لنا ولكم وجزاكم الله خيرا.

الموضوع:

السلاااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته

هذا الموضوع لقيته في منتدى

ولقيت ان المشروووع نااااااااااااااااجح بإذن الله 100%

وحبيت انكم تستفيدون مثلي

والله يجزاها الف خيرررر صاحبة الموضووع

((الموضوع من جد والمشروع اكيد لا فية نصب والا  حراااااااااااااااااااااااام 

وراح يكون رصيدك بالملايييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ما فية شك 

طريقة سهلة أنسخي الرابط واتبعي التعليمات 

بس لا تنسيني من الدعاء والله يوفق الجميع))

ادعوا لها وادعوا لي

وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.z***zrz.000com/mlion.htm
*
*الجواب : 

وعليكم  السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

ليست العِبرة بأداء العمل بِقَدْر ما هي بأمرين : 
الأول : حُسْن العَمَل .
الثاني : قبول العمل ، وهو مبني على حُسْن العمل وصوابه . 

وقد فتحت الرابط الذي وُضِع في هذا  السؤال ، ولا أشعر أنني قلت  شيئا !
لماذا ؟
لأن القراءة عادة تكون بالنظر وليس بالنطق ، وإنما يتحقق الأجر بالقول لا  بالنظر إلى الأذكار ، حتى وإن قَالَها بِقَلْبِه . 
وأظن أن كل من فتح الرابط سيكون هذا حاله !
فأين هي الأجور المزعومة ؟!

والله تعالى أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*كيف تبرمج  عقلك اللاوعي لحفظ القرآن الكريم؟
* *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله  وبركاته

الشيخ الفاضل حفظكم الله تعالى

ما رأي فضيلتكم في هذا الموضوع؟


كيف تبرمج عقلك اللاواعي لحفظ القرآن الكريم؟ 

يكون بإرسال رسائل إلى العقل … وهذه الرسائل لها خمس مواصفات .. 
مواصفات الرسائل للعقل اللاواعي :

1) أن تكون واضحة ومحددة : 

أن تبيّن ما تريد لا مالا تريد .. وتحدد الوقت .. جرب أيها المؤمن ثلاثة  أيام على أن تستيقظ الساعة الثالثة صباحا وانظر هل تستطيع أن تحفظ عشر  صفحات خلال ساعة ونصف ؟؟؟ اكتب ذلك وثبته كتابيا وأرسل رسالة لفظية وكتابية  إلى نفسك تقول فيها .. : أنا أستطيع .. أنا قادر .. أنا أريد أن أكون  عالما ... مبدعا .. حافظا .. متكلما .. إذا حدد ما تريده .. ولا تقول أنا  لا أريد أن أنسى حفظ القرآن مثلا.. أو لا أريد أن أكون جاهلا . وهكذا ..  فإذا استطعت أن تحفظ كما حددت أو أقل قليلا أو أكثر استطعت أن تبرمج عقلك  على نظام دقيق .. تحفظ صفحة بإتقان كل عشر دقائق . تحدد الوقت تقول نعم  نجحت .. إذا سأعمل تحديا اكبر .. سأحفظ في خمس دقائق و حفظتها في ست دقائق  ... وهكذا . 

ومثال على ذلك الدورة المكثفة التي تقام دائما لحفظ القرآن نجد أن الطلاب  يحفظون ( ويتركز الحفظ وبقوة لمدة طويلة ) يحفظون القرآن في شهرين ( ستين  يوما ) ولو جئنا إلى الشيخ إبراهيم وهو رجل كبير وحفظ القرآن في خمسة  وخمسين يوما قال بدأت ببرنامج محدد كل يوم احفظ بعد صلاة الفجر 9 صفحات ثم  أصلي بها الضحى واذهب إلى عملي وبعد صلاة الظهر أراجعها وفي الليل اسمعها  للشيخ فأتقنها .. داوم على هذا النظام وكل ذلك مع الهمة والتصميم والإصرار  والرسائل الإيجابية المتكررة إلى العقل اللاواعي استطاع أن يختم الحفظ مع  التلاوة اليومية فبرمج عقله على مراجعة 3 أجزاء كل يوم وبعد فترة أصبحت  خمسة أجزاء كل يوم ثم 10 أجزاء .. والآن يقول اقرآ 15 جزء كل يوم وبكل  سهولة وأنا مرتاح ( أمد الله في عمره ) إذا الخلاصة هي هذه القاعدة التي  يجب أن تضعها في قلبك وعقلك .. : أنا قادر على ذلك .. أنا أستطيع .. أنا  جدير بذلك ...!!! 

2) أن تكون إيجابية غير سلبية .. 

أن تكون الرسالة التي أرسلها إلى العقل اللاواعي مركزة على الإيجابيات ..  امنع جميع السلبيات من حياتك ضع نفسك في دائرة الامتياز دائما .. سيطر على  عواطفك بالتفكير بالنجاح دائما .. فالنجاح يولد النجاح.. 

3) أن تدل على الحاضر لا على المستقبل .. ( الآن )

لا تقل بعد الدورة إن شاء الله سأبدأ بتنظيم أموري .. لا .. العقل اللاواعي  يجب أن يعمل الآن ومباشرة .. من الآن صمم ونظم وبادر في عقلك اللاواعي أن  تفعل كذا وكذا .. لا تسوّف أبدا .. فالتسويف يولد المشاكل يقول الزوج  لزوجته اعملي لنا قهوة فتقول له إن شاء الله بس اخلص كذا .. انتظر شوية ..  دقيقتان فقط .. الخ . يبدأ التسويف ويمضي الوقت ويخرج الزوج من بيته غاضبا  متأثرا بسبب هذا التسويف ؟؟..!!! لذلك أطفالنا يقولون لا تقولوا : إن شاء  الله ... ولا( الله كريم ).. لأنها تدل على عدم التنفيذ. 

4) أن يصاحب الرسالة مشاعر وإحساس والشعور بتحقيقها : كيف ؟؟ 

عليك أن تتخيل كيف حققت هذه الرسالة وتعيش لحظات النجاح وتفرح في قلبك لهذا  النجاح عليك أن تعيش لحظات النجاح لفترة لتجد لذة العمل من أجل هذا النجاح  .. تقول إحدى الحافظات : أنا كلما أقرا واتلوا القرآن الكريم أتخيل أنني  اقرأ أمام الله تعالى وارتق في درجات الجنة فأقرأ أفضل وأرتل بتجويد أحسن  وأتذكر ( اقرأ وارتق) .. 

5) التكرار .. التكرار .. التكرار : 

التكرار لهذه الرسائل هي أهم صفة فيها .. كرر رسائلك إلى عقلك اللاواعي ولا  تمل ولو أخذنا مثلا من حياتنا العملية نجد أن الدواء الذي يعطى ضد  الالتهابات يجب أن تستعمله ثلاثة أيام متتالية . فإذا شعرت بتحسن في اليوم  التالي وتركت الدواء حصلت لك انتكاسة مرة أخرى .. ولذلك نجد في 
الحديث الشريف حينما جاء رجل إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له " أن  أخي استطلق بطنه " يعني اصيب بالإسهال قال : اذهب فاسقه عسلا 
.. فجاءه في اليوم الثاني والثالث ويقول له : ما زاد إلا استطلاقا .. وكان  النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يكرر .. اذهب واسقه عسلا.. وفي اليوم الثالث  قال : صدق الله وكذب بطن أخيك .. اذهب فاسقه عسلا .. فجاء في اليوم الرابع  وقال شفي أخي ، نجد أن العلاج بالتكرار لثلاثة أيام على الأقل ، كذلك  الرسائل يجب أن تكرر إلى العقل اللاواعي .. 

* وأخيرا هناك قاعدة تقول : إن الإنسان يسمع فينسى .. ويرى فيتذكر ..  ويمارس عمليا فيتعلم 
والآن لنطبق هذه القاعدة : وأقول لكم ارفعوا أيديكم ( ورفع الشيخ يده  اليمنى واخذ يحرك أصابعه بحركات متتالية ) والجميع رفع أيديهم وحركوا  أصابعهم فقال لهم : أنا قلت لكم ارفعوا أيديكم ولم اقل حركوا أصابعكم  ...!!!!! ألا ترون أن الإنسان يسمع فينسى ويرى فيتذكر ويمارس فيتعلم  ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

----------------------------------

التاءات الخمس : 

هي ملخص الطريقة المثلى لحفظ القرآن الكريم .. 

إذا كان عندك محاضرة أو درس في مراكز التحفيظ ، يمكنك أن تشرح لهم طريقة  التاءات الخمس : 

1) التهيئة النفسية : 

عليك أن تهيئ نفسك من الليل إذا أردت أن تحفظ القرآن الكريم وقبل أن تنام  هيئ نفسك .. برمج نفسك وقل غداً أريد أن استيقظ الساعة الثالثة فجراً واحفظ  كذا وكذا .. 
- من التهيئة النفسية أن تختار المصحف المحبب لديك الأنيق المميز الذي  ترتاح نفسك له ، وأنصح إخواني المؤمنين أن يهدوا بعضهم بعضا المصاحف  المميزة وأن يكتبوا إهداء عليها ... وقد أهديت مصحفاً لأحد الأخوة فيقول لي  ..كلما فتحت المصحف .. رأيت الإهداء فكان حافزاً لي أن استمر في الحفظ ...  وقد حفظ القرآن الكريم كاملاًً .. ويقول لا يمكن أن أغيره أبدا 

2) التسخين : 

أنت في الصباح حين تسخن السيارة قبل أن تذهب إلى عملك قد تحتاج إلى دقائق  ليصل الزيت في مجاري الموتور بشكل جيد .. فنحن في دماغنا نحتاج إلى عملية  تسخين من 6- 8 دقائق .. اقرأ شيئا من الحفظ الماضي .. أو على الحاضر كرره  بصوت مرتفع هذا العمل يعطيك تشويقاً أكثر لتحفظه ... 
تحضرني الآن قصة بهذا الخصوص : قصة الحكيم الهندي والكأس وكذلك قطعة الحلوى  عندما تضعها في فم الطفل مباشرة دون تشويق .. شوّق دماغك على الحفظ ..  راجع من الماضي 6 دقائق سخّن .. ثم سخّن .. كالعضلات .. مرّنها ثم ابدأ  بالحفظ فإذا حفظت مباشرة قد يكون الدماغ غير مرتاح .. متعب...لا تحفظ وأنت  متعب أبدا ... 

3) التركيز : بعد التسخين وكما قلنا التركيز نوعان .. 

أ - أفقي 
ب – بؤري 

4) التكرار ..سبق شرحه 

5 ) الترابط .. 

نرجع إلى قصة الهندي الحكيم مع الكأس : 
يروى أن شخصاً أراد أن يحصل على فائدة واحدة تفيده في حياته كلها .. فذكروا  له حكيماً هندياً ينفعه بذلك .. فسافر من بلد إلى بلد .. ومن قرية إلى  قرية يسال عنه .. إلى أن وصل إلى الحكيم .. دقّ باب بيته استقبلته عجوز  قالت له تفضل .. دخل الرجل إلى غرفة الاستقبال .. وانتظر ساعة .. ساعتين ..  ثلاثة . .. ما هذا ؟؟؟؟؟!!!! إلى العصر .. !! دخل الهندي وسلم عليه ببرود  وجلس وسكت .. وسكت !!!! والضيف يفكر كيف يبدأ ، 
والهندي ساكت ! ثم بدأ الرجل فقال : جئت من بلاد بعيدة لأحصل منك على حكمة  تنفعني في الحياة .. قال الهندي طيب .. وسكت ... ثم سكت .. !!!! ثم قال  الهندي : تشرب شاي ؟؟؟! قال الرجل على الفور نعم أشرب .. المسكين منذ ثلاث  ساعات لم يضع في فمه شيء .. بعد قليل جاء الهندي بصينية فيها إبريق شاي  وكأس وبدأ يصب في الكأس ويصبّ .. امتلأ الكأس والهندي يصبّ ويصبّ .. امتلأت  الصينية .. والهندي يصب !!! فاض الشاي على المنضدة .. واستمر بالصبّ!! حتى  نزل إلى الأرض .. فجأة قال الضيف .. بس ...... يكفي ايش هذا .. حكيم ولا  مجنون ؟؟؟؟!!!! قال الهندي متسائل : يكفي ؟ .. قال الضيف نعم . وهنا قال  الهندي ؟ 
انظر يا بنيّ .. إذا أردت أن تستفيد من هذه الحياة ينبغي أن تكون كأسك  فارغة ، أرأيت الكأس كيف امتلأت وفاضت .. فأنا حين تأخرت عليك امتلأت كأسك  .. ولم تستطيع أن تستقبل مني أي شيء .. فإذا أردت أن تستفد من أي شيء فرغ  قلبك من الشواغل .. لتضع محله الفائدة .. فرغ قلبك من حقد النفس .. من  الأفكار السلبية.. 
فإذا حضرت محاضرة .. وأنت فيها .. امتلأت نفسك بالمعلومات والأفكار التي  أتتك منها .. ويجب أن تفرغ كأسك لتستوعب .. وإلا سيفيض الكلام إلى الأطراف  كما فاض الشاي من الكأس .. فلا تستفيد منه .. وإذا أحس المحاضر أن الكؤوس  بدأت تمتلئ .. فليتوقف عن إعطاء المعلومات .. وليحاول أن يفرغها بطريقة  معينة .. نكتة مثلاً .. طرفة ..قصة .. تنفس عميق ..
*

*الجواب :*  

*وعليكم  السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

هذه نتيجة دراسات غربية جيء بها بِقضِّها وقضيضها !
وعادة أن مثل تلك الدراسات لا تخلو من محاذير شرعية ، بل ومبالغات ، حيث  يَزعم بعضهم أن بإمكان الناس حفظ القرآن في مدة قصيرة ، بل وقصيرة جدا !
ونسوا أن حفظ القرآن اصطفاء واختيار ، وليس كلّ أحد يُيسَّر له حفظ القرآن ،  هذا من جهة . 
ومن جهة ثانية أن العبرة ليست بالحفظ وحده ، بل بالتدبّر والعَمَل .
وقد ذمّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخوارج بأنهم يقرءون القرآن لا يُجاوز  حناجِرهم !

وما يُسمّى العقل ( اللاواعي ) أو التصرفات والأفعال ( اللاإرادية ) ، هذه  لا تأتي في حفظ القرآن ولا في حياة المسلم غالبا ، وإنما تكون في حياة  الكفار الذين لا يرجون الله ولا الدار الآخرة .. 

أما المسلم الذي يتقرّب إلى الله عزّ وَجَلّ ، ويطلب مرضاته ، فكيف يُقال  عن تصرفاته مثل ذلك ؟!

كما أن القول بهذا 0 بغض النظر عن صحته – لا يتماشى مع هدي السلف في أخذ  القرآن وحفظه .* *

والله تعالى أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## محمد ال جامع

حياك الله اخى الكريم قد يحسب البعض انها هينه ولكنها عظيمه ومن ابتغى الاجر فعليه التمسك بماورد بالتشريع .

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> حياك الله اخى الكريم قد يحسب البعض انها هينه ولكنها عظيمه ومن ابتغى الاجر فعليه التمسك بماورد بالتشريع .


*مشكور و تقبل اللهم منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أفيدوني حول صحة هذه المعلومة (خطيئة نوح عليه السلام طوال حياته )
**السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

فضيلة الشيخ / عبدالرحمن السحيم حفظك الله ورعاك

أفدني بارك الله فيك بصحة هذه العبارة

خطيئه سيد نا نوح عليه السلام طوال حياته 
انه نظر الى كلب وقال في داخله ما اقبح هذا الكلب فرد الله عليه بما معناه ( اخلق افضل منه ان استطعت )

جزاكَ الله خيراً
*

*الجواب :* 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا .

هذا غير صحيح ، فلا يُؤاخَذ الإنسان بِما يكون في نفسه .هذا من جهة .

ومن جهة ثانية فإن الأنبياء يذكرون يوم القيامة ما كان منهم ، وذلك حينما  يطول الموقف بالناس فيقولون : ألا ترون ما قد بلغكم ؟ ألا تنظرون مَن يشفع  لكم إلى ربكم ؟

وفي الحديث أن آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام يقول : اذهبوا إلى غيري ، اذهبوا  إلى نوح ، فيأتون نُوحًا فيقولون : يا نوح ! إنك أنت أول الرسل إلى أهل  الأرض ، وقد سَمَّاك الله عبدا شكورا ، اشفع لنا إلى ربك . ألا ترى إلى ما  نحن فيه ؟ فيقول : إن ربي عز وجل قد غضب اليوم غضبا لم يغضب قبله مثله ،  ولن يغضب بعده مثله ، وإنه قد كانت لي دعوة دعوتها على قومي ، نفسي نفسي  نفسي .. الحديث . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

ولم يُذكر في الحديث ، ولا ذَكَر نوح ما قيل هنا .

والله أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يصح هذا: سليمان عليه السلام و النملة ؟ 
* *السؤال:*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين

قرأت في أحد المنتديات هذه القصة حول نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام 

تقول صاحبة الموضوع :

سليمان عليه السلام والنملة
روي أن سليمان بن داود عليه السلام جلس يوماً في ساحل البحر فرأى نملة في  فمها حبة حنطة تذهب الى البحر ...فلما بلغت اليه خرجت من الماء سلحفاة و  فتحت فاها فدخلت فيه النملة و دخلت السلحفاة الماء و غاصت فيه ... فتعجب  سليمان من ذلك و غرق في بحر من التفكر حتى خرجت السلحفاة من البحر بعد مدة و  فتحت فاها و خرجت النملة من فيها و لم يكن الحنطة معها .فطلبها سليمان و  سألها عن ذلك 
فقالت:يا نبي الله ان في قعر هذا البحر حجراً مجوفاً و فيه دودة عمياء  خلقها الله تعالى فيه و أمرني بايصال رزقها ...و أمر السلحفاة بأن تأخذني و  تحملني في فيها الى أن تبلغني الى ثقب الحجر فاذا بلغته تفتح فاها فأخرج  منه و أدخل الحجر حتى أوصل اليها رزقها ثم أرجع فأدخل في فيها فتوصلني الى  البر 
فقال سليمان: سمعت عنها تسبيحاً قط ؟ قالت: نعم تقول يا من لا ينساني في  جوف هذه الصخرة تحت هذه اللجة، لا تنس عبادك المؤمنين برحمتك يا أرحم  الراحمين ...
سبحان الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ، اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين.....
*

 *الجواب :* 

*لا أعلم أنه يصِحّ عن نبي الله سليمان في شأن النمل غير ما جاء في كتاب الله عزّ وجلّ .

والله أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الخيانة بالبريد الالكتروني 
* *السؤال:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ازواجه وذرياته واصحابه ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

جزاك الله عنا شيخنا الكريم خير الجزاء 
وغفر الله لنا ولك واطال الله في عمرك ونفعنا الله واياك من علمك

شيخي اني حزينة جدا لما يجري في الامة
لقد اختلط عليهم الحابل والنابل ولم يعد احد يفرق بين ماهو حلال وماهو حرام الا من رحم الله
شيخي ان لي موضوع في غاية الاهمية ينشر في المنتديات وفحواه خطير واني  اعترضت عليه وبشدة وجئتهم بادلة شرعية وبفتاوى من علماءنا الاجلاء وفتوى لك  ايضا ولكن لا ادري مالدي يجري
اتهموني بالتشدد واتهموني اني احلل واحرم وكل الادلة واضحة امامهم
واريد منك يا شيخ ان تفتي في هدا الشأن فتوى صريحة واضحة لكي انقل اليهم هده الفتوى وتعم الفائدة بادن الله تعالى

الموضوع في هدا الرابط 
الرابط يحتوي على صور كارتون متحركة تشرح كيف تمت الخيانة بالبريد الالكتروني
اخبرتهم ان الصور المتحركة والكارتونية كلها لا تجوز شرعا واخبرتهم انه لا  يمكن ان يدفع المنكر بالمنكر واخبرتهم ان في ديننا اساليب كثيرة غير هدا  الاسلوب في تبليغ الدعوة ونصح الناس وارشادهم بطرق شرعية بحثة لا نتحاج الى  هده الالتواءات ايصال المعنى واخبرتهم ان هده الطريقة يبث سمومها من يريد  نشر الفاحشة بشكل متخفي وبشكل مستتر خطير مندرج تحت اسم الامر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر وخطورته تكمن في ان الكل عارضني على ما جئت به من ادلة  ويقولون انه امر اضطراري لكي ننبه من خطورة الخيانة بالبريد الالكتروني  وانه.وانه..كلام لا يحكمه دين ولا عقل..استدلوا على جواز هدا الامر بفتوى  للشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في ما يتعلق بالصور الكارتونية انه افتى ادا وجدت  ضرورة شرعية ويقوم دلك ولي الامر..
وهده الفتوى لا تتعلق مطلقا بما في هدا الرابط وليست هنا اي ضرورة وهو اكيد قصد قضية اخرى غير هده.
واني اقسمت لهم انه لو عرضت هده الصور على الشيخ رحمه الله وعليكم لاستنكرتموه..

جزاك الله خيرا 
اني اسفة ياشيخ على ما يحمله هدا الرابط
واقصد بالتحديد الصورة الماقبل الاخيرة
ولكن الامر ضروري
شاهده وسوف تعرف ما اقصد

في انتظار ردك الطيب 
دمت في حفظ الرحمن

* 
*الجواب :*  *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**وجزاك الله خيرا .**لَم  أُشاهِد الرابط ، ولا حاجة بي إلى مُشاهَدته . وأحيانا يُريد الشخص خيرا  فيقع في الشرّ . قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : وكم مِن مُريد للخير لن  يُصيبه !**وروى  أبو داود من طريق يزيد بن عميرة - وكان من أصحاب معاذ بن جبل - قال : كان  لا يجلس مجلسا للذكر حين يجلس إلا قال : الله حكم قسط ، هلك المرتابون .  فقال معاذ بن جبل يوماً : إن من ورائكم فِتناً يكثر فيها المال ، ويُفتح  فيها القرآن حتى يأخذه المؤمن والمنافق ، والرجل والمرأة ، والصغير والكبير  ، والعبد والحر ، فيوشك قائل أن يقول : ما للناس لا يتبعوني وقد قرأت  القرآن ؟! ما هم بمتبعي حتى أبتدع لهم غيره ! فإياكم وما ابتدع ، فإن ما  ابتدع ضلالة .**وأقول  : إياكم ونشر مثل تلك الصور الْمُنْكَرَة ، ويكفي في الوعظ القول دُون  الصُّوَر . فإن في القرآن وفي السنة واعظا . ولا يكون إنكار المنكر بارتكاب  مُنكَر آخر . وقد بيّن العلماء ذلك أوضَح بيان وأتَمَّه وأكملَه .**والله أعلم . 

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*صحة موضوع ثلاثية الحب 
* *السؤال:*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شيخنا الفاضل عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظك الله ورعاك وجعل الجنة مثواك ،،،

اريد ان اتأكد من صحة الموضوع التالي بارك الله فيك ،،،

ثلاثية الحب

جلس رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) مع اصحابه وسألهم مبتدأ بأبي بكر ماذا تحب من الدنيا ؟

فقال ابي بكر (رضي الله عنه) أحب من الدنيا ثلاث:
الجلوس بين يديك – والنظر اليك – وأنفاق مالي عليك

وانت يا عمر ؟

قال احب ثلاث:
امر بالمعروف ولو كان سرا – ونهي عن المنكر ولو كان جهرا – وقول الحق ولو كان مرا

وانت يا عثمان؟ 

قال احب ثلاث:

اطعام الطعام – وافشاء السلام – والصلاة والناس ونيام

وانت يا علي؟

قال احب ثلاث:
اكرام الضيف - الصيام بالصيف - وضرب العدو بالسيف

قالوا:وانت يا رسول الله ماذا تحب 
قال (صلى الله عليه و سلم)حبب لي من دنياكم ثلاث:

الطيب – والنساء – وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة

ونزل جبريل عليه السلام ليشترك في ثلاثية الحب
فقال احب من الدنيا ثلاث :

تبليغ الرسالة- وأداء الامانة – وحب المساكين

وأوحي الله عز وجل الي جبريل ليخبر رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والصحابة ان الله يحب:

قلب شاكر – ولسان ذاكر – وجسد علي البلاء صابر
*
 
*الجواب :*  *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحفظك الله ورعاكوجعل الجنة مثواك .

هذا ليس بصحيح .

وقد صَحّ عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال : حُبِّبَ إليّ من الدنيا :  النساء والطيب ، وَجُعِلَتْ قُرَّةُ عَيْنِي فِي الصَّلاةِ . رواه الإمام  أحمد والنسائي .

وليس فيه : حُبِّب (لي من دنياكم ثلاث) ؛ لأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام ذَكَر  اثنتين ، وهي النساء والطيب . وأما الثالثة ، وهي الصلاة فهي قُرّة عينه  عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وليست مِن أمْر الدنيا ، بل هي مِن أمر الدِّين .

والله أعلم .* 

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال عن يوم النفخ في الصور 
* *السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم
 هل هذه المشاهد حقيقيه

 الموضوع يصور بعض أهوال يوم المحشر وماذا سيحدث لإبليس وماذا سيحدث بعد النفخ بالصور رحمنا الله واياكم برحمته ..
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
 قال تعالى : ( يوم نطوي السماء كطي السجل للكتب كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين )
 إن قيام الساعة يكون على ثلاث مراحل تبدأ بالنفخ في الصور حيث نفخة الفزع التي تعتبر اول مبادئ يوم القيامة..
 تطول نفخة الفزع وتدوم لفترة لا يعلمها الا الخبير الحكيم حتى تكون نفخة الصعق.
 وقد قال تعالى : (وما ينظر هؤلاء الا صيحة واحدة مالها من فواق).
 والرب .. الرب على عرشه فوق كل العباد .. يراقب أفعال جميع المخلوقات .. لا يغفل لحظة ولا تفوته هفوة .. اشتد غضبه وزاد سخطه.
 واسرافيل مازال ممسكا بالصور وواضعه على فيه.. شاخصا بصره الى العرش .. ينتظر الإشارة من رب العالمين بالنفخ في اية لحظة.
 اخيرا أتى أمر الله.. أمر اسرافيل بالنفخ في الصور .. فينفخ النفخة الأولى  .. واذا بصوت قوي شديد يدوي في كل مكان .. واذا بالفزع يسود الوجود ..  وفجأة !!
 ساد الصمت على وجه الأرض .. توقف القتل والشجار بين المخلوقات .. فارتفعت يد 
 حانت اللحظة الأخيرة .. لحظة .. لحظة الإحتضار .. هاهي ذي الدنيا بأسرها  تحتضر وهذي هي الجبال التي تنتشر من حول زحام المخلوقات وفي وسطهم وفي سائر  بقاع الارض

 ماهذا ! لقد انطفأ نور الشمس وكذلك القمر وسائر الكواكب ..
 الدنيا ظلام في ظلام .. ففزع الجن الى الإنس وائتنس به وكذلك سائر المخلوقات.
 رباه ! ما هذا ! يا لهول انتقامك ! سبحانك يالله.. يا قادر يا جبار !  السماء أيضا تحتضر ! تتشقق ! تتكور منها الشمس وتظل تهوي..! تهوي عبر بعد  سحيق! ويقع القمر ! وسائر الكواكب والنجوم ..
 تشتعل النيران وينتشر الدخان .. وعلى ضوء النيران تشهد المخلوقات كل الأهوال.

 وأخيرا اقترح الجن على الإنس أن ينطلقوا الى ماء البحر علهم يجدون سبيلا  للخلاص .. والأرض مازالت تميل بهم في كل اتجاه .. فانطلق الجن على راسهم  ابليس .. تبعهم الإنس .. منهم من يتعثر في الطريق .. ومنهم من تكفئه الأرض  على وجهه فيسير زاحفا .. ومنهم من يحاول الإستناد على أخيه حتى يصلوا الى  ماء البحر بسلام .. وهاهم قد وصلوا في النهاية الى ماء البحر المنشود ..  واذا بالمفاجأة الكبرى .. مفاجأة لم تخطر لهم على بال .
 إلهي ! حتى البحار أيضا تحتضر ! تفجرت كل الحواجز التي بينها .. لقد صارت البحار بحرا واحدا هائلا عظيما مملوءا بالمياه عن آخره .
 وهاهو إبليس .. يجري في كل اتجاه .. تميد به الأرض .. يتعثر تارة ويزحف  أخرى .. والنار من أمامه تتأجج لم ير لها مثيلا في عالم الدنيا .. فتعود به  الذكرى الى الماضي البعيد .. يوم تحدى رب العالمين .. يوم توعده الحكيم  القهار بنار الجحيم .. انهار ابليس .. اشتعلت نيران الحسرة والندم في أعماق  أعماقه .. هاهو يصرخ ثائرا : لا .. لا يا رب العالمين .
 لقد خر ابليس ساجدا ! متوسلا متذللا ! انه يبكي ويصرخ ! ينادي ويقول : ربي ! مرني أن اسجد لمن شئت .
 ذهلت الشياطين .. واجتمعوا حوله يتساءلون : يا سيدنا : الى من تفزع؟! التفت  اليهم ابليس منهارا باكيا : الى رب العالمين الذي أنظرني الى يوم الدين ..  وهذا هو اليوم المعلوم 
*
 
*الجواب :*  *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأعانك الله . 

أما قول القائل عن إسرافيل عليه الصلاة والسلام : (ينتظر الإشارة من  ربالعالمين بالنفخ) ، فهذا تعبير غير صحيح . فإن الله يأمره بالنفخ ، وليس  يُشير إليه . 

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : كيف أنعم ؟ وقد الْتَقَم صاحِب القَرن القَرن ،  وحَنَى جبهته ، وأصغى سمعه ينتظر أن يؤمر أن ينفخ ، فينفخ . رواه الإمام  أحمد وأبو داود وغيرهما .

وما قيل مِن أن الناس يذهبون إلى البحار ، فليس بصحيح ، فالأمر أشدّ من ذلك إذا فَزِعوا .
فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر عن أهوال ذلك اليوم الذي تكون فيه النفخة ، وذلك المشهَد ، وأن كل إنسان لا يُتِمّ ما عمله . 

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ثمَّ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَلا يَسْمَعُهُ  أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ أَصْغَى لِيتًا وَرَفَعَ لِيتًا . قَالَ : وَأَوَّلُ مَنْ  يَسْمَعُهُ رَجُلٌ يَلُوطُ حَوْضَ إِبِلِهِ . قَالَ : فَيَصْعَقُ  وَيَصْعَقُ النَّاسُ ، ثُمَّ يُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ - أَوْ قَالَ يُنْزِلُ  اللَّهُ - مَطَرًا كَأَنَّهُ الطَّلُّ ، أَوْ الظِّلُّ ، فَتَنْبُتُ مِنْهُ  أَجْسَادُ النَّاسِ ، ثُمَّ يُنْفَخُ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ  يَنْظُرُونَ ، ثُمَّ يُقَالُ : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ هَلُمَّ إِلَى  رَبِّكُمْ ( وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْئُولُونَ )

قَالَ : ثُمَّ يُقَالُ : أَخْرِجُوا بَعْثَ النَّارِ ، فَيُقَالُ : مِنْ  كَمْ ؟ فَيُقَالُ : مِنْ كُلِّ أَلْفٍ تِسْعَ مِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةً  وَتِسْعِينَ . قَالَ : فَذَاكَ يَوْمَ ( يَجْعَلُ الْوِلْدَانَ شِيبًا )  وَذَلِكَ (يَوْمَ يُكْشَفُ عَنْ سَاقٍ ) رواه مسلم .

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : تقوم الساعة والرجل يحلب اللقحة فما يَصِل  الإناء إلى فِيه حتى تقوم ، والرجلان يتبايعان الثوب فما يتبايعانه حتى  تقوم ، والرجل يلط في حوضه فما يصدر حتى تقوم . رواه مسلم .

كمَا أخبر عليه الصلاة والسلام أن الناس يُساقون إلى أرض الشام ، إذ هي أرض المحشَر ، تسوقهم نار تخرج من عَدَن .

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام عن قيام الساعة : إنها لن تقوم حتى تَرون قبلها  عشر آيات . فَذَكر الدخان والدجال والدابة وطلوع الشمس من مغربها ونزول  عيسى بن مريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ويأجوج ومأجوج وثلاثة خسوف خسف بالمشرق  وخسف بالمغرب وخسف بجزيرة العرب ، وآخِر ذلك نار تخرج من اليمن تطرد الناس  إلى مَحْشَرِهم . رواه مسلم .
وفي رواية قال : وَنَارٌ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ قُعْرَةِ عَدَنٍ ترحلُ النَّاسَ . رواه مسلم .

وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : يحشر الناس على ثلاث طرائق : راغبين ، راهبين ،  واثنان على بعير ، وثلاثة على بعير ، وأربعة على بعير ، وعشرة على بعير ،  وتَحْشُر بقيتهم النار ، تَقِيل معهم حيث قالوا ، وتبيت معهم حيث باتُوا ،  وتُصبح معهم حيث أصبحوا ، وتُمْسِي معهم حيث أمْسَوا . رواه البخاري ومسلم .  

وما قيل عن إبليس ، وأنه يسجد ، فليس هذا بصحيح ؛ وليس هناك دليل يدُلّ على هذا . 

والله أعلم .* 

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال البعوضة فما فوقها* 

*السؤال:*

*السلام عليكم

كيف حال سماحة الوالد

مارايك في تفسير الايه

في هذا الاعجاز العلمي

بعوضة فما فوقها*
*Click this bar to view the full image.

Click this bar to view the full image.*

*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها أضغط هنا لمشاهدتها بحجمها الطبيعي.
*
*واغرب  مافي هذا كله أن العلم الحديث اكتشف أن فوق ظهر البعوضة تعيش حشرة صغيرة  جداً لا تُرى الا بالعين المجهرية وهذا مصداق لقوله تعالى
{إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا}

في الصورة في الأسفل يظهر شكل الحشرة بعد تكبير صورة البعوضة*


**

*الجواب :* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا .

أخشى أن يكون هذا من باب العبث بتفسير القرآن ، بل وتعريضه للتكذيب . فإذا  ما توصّل عالِم مثلا إلى شيء ، سارع بعض المسلمين – نتيجة الهزيمة النفسية –  إلى ادِّعاء أن ذلك جاء في القرآن ! وإذا ما أثبت عالِم آخر خِلاف ذلك ،  فقد عرّضنا القرآن للتكذيب ، بل وتسببنا نحن في التشكيك بالقرآن الكريم .

وهل هذا هو مُراد الله تبارك وتعالى بهذه الآية ؟ لأن من معاني التفسير  الكشف عن مراد الله تعالى . وهل كل بعوضة ثبت أن على ظهرها حشرة أخرى ؟

وفَهْم الآية ينبني على فهم سبب النُزول .
وسبب نُزولها كما ذَكَره غير واحد من المفسِّرين أن الله تعالى لَمَّا  ضَرَب المثل بالذباب والعنكبوت اليهود ما أراد الله بذكر هذه الأشياء  الخسيسة . وقيل : قال المشركون : إنا لا نعبد إلَهًا يذكر مثل هذه الأشياء ،  فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية .

والله أعلم .*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*وفاة النبي ولها أثر عجيب في القلب 

السؤال:*
 *
وفاة النبي ولها اثر عجيب في القلب،،،
 لحظات وفاة النبي
 قبل الوفاة كانت اخر حجة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حجة الوداع وبينما هو  هناك ينزل قول الله عز وجل (اليوم اكملت لكم دينكم واتممت عليكم نعمتي  ورضيت لكم الاسلام ديناً) فبكى ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه فقال الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم" ما يبكيك في الآية" فقال : "هذا نعي رسول الله عليه  السلام".
 ورجع الرسول من حجة الوداع وقل الوفاة بتسعة ايام نزلت اخر آية في القرآن  (واتقوا يوماً ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون).
 وبدأ الوجع يظهر على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال اريد ان ازور شهداء  احد، فراح لشهداء احد ووقف على قبور الشهداء وقال: السلام عليكم يا شهداء  احد انت السابقون ونحن انشالله بكم لاحقون واني بكم انشالله لاحق. وهو راجع  بكى الرسول فقالوا: "ما يبكيك يا رسول الله" قال:" اشتقت لأخواني" قالوا:  "اولسنا اخوانك يا رسول الله " قال: "لا انتم اصحابي اما اخواني فقوم يأتون  من بعدي يؤمنون بي ولا يروني".

 وقبل الوفاة بثلاث ايام بدأ الوجع يشتد عليه وكان ببيت السيدة ميمونة فقال:  "اجمعوا زوجاتي" فجمعت الزوجات فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "أتأذنون  لي ان امرض ببيت عائشة فقلن آذنا لك يا رسول الله". فأراد ان يقوم فما  استطاع فجاء علي بن ابي طالب والفضل بن العباس فحملوا النبي فطلعوا به من  حجرة السيدة ميمونة إلى حجرة السيدة عائشة فالصحابة اول مرة يروا النبي  محمول على الايادي فتجمع الصحابة وقالوا: "مالِ رسول الله مالِ رسول الله"  وتبدأ الناس تتجمع بالمسجد ويبدأ المسجد يمتلأ بالصحابة ويحمل النبي إلى  بيت عائشة فيبدأ الرسول يعرق ويعرق ويعرق وتقول السيدة عائشة:" انا بعمري  لم ارى أي انسان يعرق بهذه الكثافة" فتأخذ يد الرسول وتمسح عرقه بيده ،(  فلماذا تمسح بيده هو وليس بيدها) تقول عائشة: "ان يد رسول الله اطيب واكرم  من يدي فلذلك امسح عرقه بيده هو وليس بيدي انا" (فهذا تقدير للنبي)

 تقول السيدة عائشة فأسمعه يقول: "لا إله الا الله ان للموت لسكرات، لا إله  إلا الله ان للموت لسكرات" فكثر اللفظ أي (بدأ الصوت داخل المسجد يعلو)  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما هذا؟" فقالت عائشة: "ان الناس يخافون  عليك يا رسول الله" فقال: "احملوني إليهم" فاراد ان يقوم فما استطاع، فصبوا  عليه سبع قرب من الماء لكي يفيق فحمل النبي وصعد به الى المنبر
 فكانت اخر خطبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 واخر خطبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واخر كلمات لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم واخر دعاء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال النبي : "ايها  الناس كأنكم تخافون علي" قالوا: "نعم يا رسول الله" فقال الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "ايها الناس موعدكم معي ليس الدنيا، موعدكم معي عند الحوض،  والله ولكأني انظر اليه من مقامي هذا، ايها الناس والله ما الفقر اخشى  عليكم ولكني اخشى عليكم الدنيا ان تتنافسوها كما تنافسها اللذين من قبلكم  فتهلككم كما اهلكتهم" ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ايها الناس الله الله  بالصلاة الله الله بالصلاة" تعني (حلفتكم بالله حافظوا على الصلاة) فظل  يرددها ثم قال: "ايها الناس اتقوا الله في النساء، اوصيكم بالنساء خيرا"ً  ثم قال: "ايها الناس ان عبداً خيّره الله بين الدنيا وبين ما عند الله  فأختار ما عند الله" فما احد فهم من هو العبد الذي يقصده فقد كان يقصد نفسه  ان الله خيّره ولم يفهم سوى ابو بكر الصديق وكان الصحابة معتادين عندما  يتكلم الرسول يبقوا ساكتين كأنه على رؤوسهم الطير فلما سمع ابو بكر كلام  الرسول فلم يتمالك نفسه فعلا نحيبه (البكاء مع الشهقة) وفي وسط المسجد قاطع  الرسول وبدأ يقول له: "فديناك بأبائنا يا رسول الله فديناك بأمهاتنا يا  رسول الله فديناك بأولادنا يا رسول الله فديناك بأزواجنا يا رسول الله  فديناك بأموالنا يا رسول الله" ويردد ويردد فنظر الناس إلى ابو بكر شظراً  (كيف يقاطع الرسول بخطبته) فقال الرسول: "ايها الناس فما منكم من احد كان  له عندنا من فضل الا كافأناه به الا ابو بكر فلم استطع مكافأته فتركت  مكافأته إلى الله تعالى عز وجل كل الابواب إلى المسجد تسد إلا ابواب ابو  بكر لا يسد ابدا"

 ثم بدأ يدعي لهم ويقول اخر دعوات قبل الوفاة : "اراكم الله حفظكم الله  نصركم الله ثبتكم الله ايدكم الله حفظكم الله" واخر كلمة قبل ان ينزل عن  المنبر موجه للأمه من على منبره "ايها الناس اقرءوا مني السلام على من  تبعني من امتي إلى يوم القيامة" وحُمل مرة اخرى إلى بيته.

 دخل عليه وهو بالبيت عبد الرحمن ابن ابو بكر وكان بيده سواك فظل النبي ينظر  إلى السواك ولم يستطع ان يقول اريد السواك فقالت عائشة "فهمت من نظرات  عينيه انه يريد السواك فأخذت السواك من يد الرجل فأستكت به (أي وضعته  بفمها) لكي الينه للنبي واعطيته اياه فكان اخر شي دخل إلى جوف النبي هو  ريقي"( ريق عائشة) فتقول عائشة: "كان من فضل ربي عليّ انه جمع بين ريقي  وريق النبي قبل ان يموت".

 ثم دخلت ابنته فاطمة فبكت عند دخولها. بكت لأنها كانت معتادة كلما دخلت على  الرسول وقف وقبلها بين عينيها ولكنه لم يستطع الوقوف لها فقال لها الرسول:  "ادني مني يا فاطمة" فهمس لها بأذنها فبكت ثم قال لها الرسول مرة ثانية:  "ادني مني يا فاطمة" فهمس لها مرة اخرى بأذنها فضحكت فبعد وفاة الرسول  سألوا فاطمة "ماذا همس لك فبكيتي وماذا همس لك فضحكت!" قالت فاطمة: "لأول  مرة قال لي يا فاطمة اني ميت الليلة. فبكيت! ولما وجد بكائي رجع وقال لي:  انت يا فاطمة اول أهلي لحاقاً بي. فضحكت!"

 ثم قال الرسول: "اخرجوا من عندي بالبيت " وقال "ادني مني يا عائشة" ونام  على صدر زوجته السيدة عائشة فقالت السيدة عائشة: "كان يرفع يده للسماء  ويقول (بل الرفيق الاعلى بل الرفيق الأعلى) فتعرف من خلال كلامه انه يُخّير  بين حياة الدنيا او الرفيق الأعلى".

 فدخل الملك جبريل على النبي وقال: "ملك الموت بالباب ويستأذن ان يدخل عليك  وما استأذن من احد قبلك" فقال له "إذن له يا جبريل" ودخل ملك الموت وقال:  "السلام عليك يا رسول الله أرسلني الله اخيرك بين البقاء في الدنيا وبين ان  تلحق بالله " فقال النبي: "بل الرفيق الاعلى بل الرفيق الاعلى" وقف ملك  الموت عند رأس النبي (كما سيقف عند رأس كل واحد منا) وقال: "ايتها الروح  الطيبة روح محمد ابن عبدالله اخرجي إلى رضى من الله ورضوان ورب راضي غير  غضبان"

 تقول السيدة عائشة: "فسقطت يد النبي وثقل رأسه على صدري فقد علمت انه قد  مات" وتقول "ما ادري ما افعل فما كان مني الا ان خرجت من حجرتي إلى المسجد  حيث الصحابة وقلت
 مات رسول الله مات رسول الله مات رسول الله فأنفجر المسجد بالبكاء فهذا علي  إبن أبي طالب أُقعد من هول الخبر، وهذا عثمان بن عفان كالصبي يأخذ بيده  يميناً ويساراً وهذا عمر بن الخطاب قال: اذا احد قال انه قد مات سأقطع راسه  بسيفي انما ذهب للقاء ربه كما ذهب موسى للقاء ربه اما أثبت الناس كان ابو  بكر رضى الله عنه فدخل على النبي وحضنه وقال واخليلاه واحبيباه واابتاه  وقبّل النبي وقال: طبت حياً وطبت ميتاً فخرج ابو بكر رضى الله عنه إلى  الناس وقال: من كان يعبد محمد فمحمد قد مات ومن كان يعبد الله فان الله  باقي حي لا يموت ثم خرجت ابكي وابحث عن مكان لأكون وحدي وابكي لوحدي.

 هذه هي النهاية

 فلكل من سمع هذه القصة ووجد حب للنبي، فعليه اربع حاجات لحب النبي





 اعمل الاربعة فستشعر ان حب النبي تغيّر في قلبك فيبقى احب إليك من ولدك ومالك واهلك واحب اليك من الناس اجمعين

 يقول رسول اللة (صلي الله عليه وسلم).(بلغوا عني ولو اية) فرجاء تبليغ قصة وفاة رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
 وجزاكم الله خير

 اقول قولي هذا وأسأل الله تبارك وتعالى ان يجمعني واياكم في الفردوس الاعلى  وان يجعلنا رفقاء للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في الفردوس الأعلى.             1. كثرة الصلاة عليه 2. زيارة مدينته 3. اتباع سنته 4. دراسة سيرته * 

  
*الجواب :* *

 القصة أُدْخِل فيها ما ليس منها ، وما لم يَرِد أصلا في قصة وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
 كما أنها سِيقت بألفاظ تغلب عليها العامية !

 فقوله : (ثم بدأ يدعي لهم ويقول اخر دعوات قبل الوفاة : "اراكم الله حفظكم  الله نصركم الله ثبتكم الله ايدكم الله حفظكم الله" واخر كلمة قبل ان ينزل  عن المنبر موجه للأمه من على منبره "ايها الناس اقرءوا مني السلام على من  تبعني من امتي إلى يوم القيامة" وحُمل مرة اخرى إلى بيته)كل هذا لا يصحّ  عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام .

 وحديث : ما الفقر أخشى عليكم ... إلى آخره .. لم يكن في آخر حياته عليه  الصلاة والسلام ، ولا عند وفاته ، بل كان حينما عاد أبو عبيدة ومعه مال من  البحرين . كما في الصحيحين .

 ولم تكن عائشة رضي الله عنها تمسح عرق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدِه ، بل  كانت تقرأ وتنفث بيده عليه الصلاة والسلام ثم تمسح جسده بيده رجاء بركة  يده عليه الصلاة والسلام . 
 روى الإمام البخاري من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم كان إذا اشتكى نفث على نفسه بالمعوذات ، ومسح عنه بيده ، فلما  اشتكى وَجَعه الذي توفي فيه طفقت أنفث على نفسه بالمعوذات التي كان ينفث ،  وأمسح بِيَدِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه .
 وفي رواية الإمام أحمد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ على نفسه  المعوذات وينفث . قالت عائشة : فلما اشتكى صلى الله عليه وسلم جعلتُ اقرأ  عليه وامسحه بِكَفِّه ، رَجَاء بَرَكة يَدِه . 

 واستئذان ملك الموت ، رواه البيهقي في " دلائل النبوة " ، وهو ضعيف شديد الضعف . 

 ومُحاولة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القيام حتى يُغمى عليه ليس لأن الناس  كانوا يخافون عليه ، بل لحرصه عليه الصلاة والسلام على الصلاة ، فإنه عليه  الصلاة والسلام سأل : أصلّى الناس ؟
 قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : قلنا : لا ، هم ينتظرونك يا رسول الله . قال :  ضَعُوا لي ماء في المخضب . قالت : فقعد فاغتسل ثم ذهب لينوء فأُغْمِي عليه ،  ثم أفاق ، فقال : أصَلَّى الناس ؟ قلنا : لا ، هم ينتظرونك يا رسول الله ،  فقال : ضعوا لي ماء في المخضب ، فقعد فاغتسل ثم ذهب لينوء فأُغْمي عليه ،  ثم أفاق ، فقال : أصَلَّى الناس ؟ فقلنا : لا ، هم ينتظرونك يا رسول الله ،  والناس عكوف في المسجد ينتظرون النبي عليه السلام لصلاة العشاء الآخرة ،  فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أبي بكر بأن يُصَلِّي بالناس . رواه  البخاري ومسلم . 

 وقولهم في آخر الكلام :
 (فلكل من سمع هذه القصة ووجد حب للنبي، فعليه أربع حاجات لحب النبي)فليست  تلك بِواجِبَة حتى يُقال ( عليه ) ! إلا وُجوب اتِّبَاع سُنّتِه صلى الله  عليه وسلم .

 وعلى من أحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حُبًّا صادقا أن لا ينسب إليه ما لم  يقُلْه ، وأن لا يتكلّم في سيرته ولا في سُنّته إلا بِعِلْم ، فإما أن  يتكلَّم الإنسان بِعلْم ، وإلاَّ يَسْكُت بِحَزْم . 

 والله تعالى أعلم . * 
 
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*السؤال:*
 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فضيلة الشيخ بارك الله فيك ويجزيك ربنا كل خير يارب
هل لك يا شيخنا تلقي نظرة على هذا الموضوع:

سأضع لكم في كل مقطع حرفين عليك اختيار احدهما 
مثال ( e , i)
عليك اختيار ما يناسبك 
سنخرج في النهاية بكود حرفي مثال esfj وكل حسب 
ما يناسبه من الاحرف 
وهذا الكود سيكون هو تحليل شخصيتك 

===

المفتوح على العالم (e)
يكون أكثر حيوية مع الناس، وإذا جلس وحيداً يشعر بالاكتئاب والضيق
يحب أن يكون في مركز وبؤرة اهتمام الآخرين
يفكر بصوت عال ومن السهل معرفة أفكاره
حلو المعشر، سهل التعامل معه... يألف الناس ويألفونه
يشارك الآخرين تفاصيل حياته الشخصية
صادق جداً مع نفسه
يبدأ الكلام دائماً... يتحدث أكثر مما يسمع ويتكلم في أكثر من
موضوع في وقت واحد
يتفاعل مع الآخرين بكل نشاط وحماس... يتفاعل مع الحدث
بسرعة قبل أن يفكر
ليس عنده هدوء... مستوى الحيوية في ارتفاع وانخفاض دائم 

المنطوي الى الذات (i)
يكون أكثر حيوية عندما يجلس مع 
نفسه... تفاعله مع الناس محدود
يجلس في الطرف ويتجنب أن يكون تحت الأضواء
لا يبادر بالكلام أبداً بل يرد على الكلام فقط
يفكر بعمق داخل نفسه
لا يشارك الآخرين تفاصيل حياته الشخصية... غامض وقليل 
الأصدقاء
يستمع أكثر مما يتكلم... عميق الفكرة عميق التركيز
له مستوى ثابت من الحيوية ويحتفظ بالحيوية لنفسه
يتفاعل مع الحدث بعد أن يفكر بعمق..لا يستعجل 
يتحدث عن الأمور بعمق... ويركز في قضية واحدة

عليك اختيار احدهما 
تذكر لا يوجد صفه افضل من صفه الكل يعرف ذاته من هذه 
الكلمات 

-----------------------------

الحسي ( s )
يثق في الحقائق المؤكدة ولا يثق في الخيال
واقعي، موضوعي ومنطقي... يفضل العملي المفيد من الحقائق
يتعلم ويتقن المهارات التي يحتاجها في حياته العملية
محدد، واضح الكلام ملتزم بكلمته، يشرح بالتفصيل... دقيق في وصفه
منظم منهجي، مرتب ولديه القدرة على التكيف مع الواقع
يعيش اللحظة الحالية

الحدسي (n)
يثق بالإلهام 
والاستنتاج والاستنباط، ينظر للصورة العامة... دون الدخول في 
التفاصيل
يفضل الجديد فقط لأنه جديد... ويثير إبداعه واهتمامه
مبدع يحب الخيال والابتكار... يبحث في المعاني والارتباط بين 
الأمور
ينتقل من نقطة إلى أخرى... ويربط بينها ( الكليات )
يستخدم القياس والرموز... والتشبيه والمجاز
---

عليك اختيار احدهما 
تذكر لا توجد صفه اجمل من صفه 

-----------------------------------

المفكر ( t )
ظهره مستوى للخلف ( يسمع ويحلل ما يسمعه ) محايد 
المشاعر، عقلاني ومنطقي
عادل ومنصف... ناقد يرى الخطأ والخلل دائما ولا يعجبه أي شيء
يقول الحق ولو على نفسه... صادق جداً وليس لديه أي نوع من
الدبلوماسية
يراه الآخرون بلا قلب وهذا غير صحيح... فهو يرى المشاعر مهمة 
فقط إذا كانت منطقية
متحمس ولديه طاقة كبيرة للعمل
يفضل أن يكون المرء صادقاً على أن يكون بارعاً

المشاعري ( f )
ينحني للأمام كأنه يقول أنا أحتويك في قلبي... يحب أن يسعد الآخرين ويشكرهم ويثنى عليهم
دبلوماسي ومناور ولا يتضايق منه أحد... لين ويقدر مشاعر الآخرين
عاطفي مرهف الحس صاحب أخلاق عالية... يحب أن يشكره الناس ويمدحونه
المشاعر عنده مهمة سواء كانت منطقية أم لا... الانسجام والجمال هو الهدف الأسمى لديه
يتحمس إذا نال رضا الناس من حوله
يفضل أن يكون المرء بارعاً على أن يكون صادقاً

اختر واحده فقط التى هي انسب الى شخصيتك 
تذكر دائما وابدا لا توجد صفه اجمل من صفه 

--------------------------

الحكم ( j )
يحب أن يحسم الأمور .. ويشعر بسعادة كبيرة بعد اتخاذ القرارات
العمل أولاً ثم الراحة والاستجمام... يصنع الأهداف ثم يسعى 
إلى تحقيقها
حاسم لا يتردد كثيراً... يرى الوقت ضيق باستمرار، صارم في
مواعيده
يحب معرفة تفاصيل الأحداث
بيته مخفر ، الأطفال ينامون الساعة 8 يعني الساعة 8 !
لا يغير قراراته ويجد صعوبة كبيرة في ذلك

المدرك بحواسه ( p )
يترك الاختيارات مفتوحة دائماً... يحب التحري وأخذ المعلومات
غير حاسم ويغير من أهدافه كلما حصل على معلومات جديدة
مبدؤه: استمتع أولاً ثم قم بالعمل لاحقاً فالوقت طويل أمامك
تلقائي مرن... يتكيف بسرعة مع الظروف المحيطة ومع أي وضع 
جديد
يهتم بمراحل التنفيذ وليس النتيجة النهائية للعمل
بطيء في التنفيذ... يستمتع بأن يبدأ في المشروعات لا أن ينهيها
يترك حياته مرنة لكل الاحتمالات... المواعيد مرنة جداً
يحب المفاجآت ويؤخر كل شيء لآخر لحظة... تلقائي وعفوي

اختر صفه واحده من الاثنتين 
تذكر دائما لا توجد صفه اجمل من الاخرى انما هي شخصيتك 

ستتكون لك الان كلمه من اربع حرووف مثال 

istj 
istp 
infj 

الخ .....................

اكتب لي الكود 
وسوف اخبرك بالتحليل الشخصي لك
للامانه دوره مؤخوذه من احدى الكتب مع اجتهاد كبير*

 
 *الجواب :* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك . 

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينطق عن الهوى ، وقد أخبر رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم أن اليهود والنصارى لو دخلوا جحر ضب لكان من هذه الأمة من   يدخله !
فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لتتبعن سنن من قبلكم شبرا بشبر وذراعا بذراع   حتى لو سلكوا جحر ضب لسلكتموه . قلنا : يا رسول الله اليهود والنصارى ؟ قال   : فمن ؟ رواه البخاري ومسلم .

وقد بُلِيت الأمة قديما بترجمة تراث اليونان بِقضِّه وقضيضه ! بخيره وشرِّه ، بِحُلْوِه ومُرِّه .
وهذا ما حصل في هذا الزمان حينما تهافت أقوام على موائد الغرب فجلبوا منها الغث والسمين ، والطيب والخبيث دون رويّة وتثبّت . 
فجُلِبت البرمجة العصبية مِن الغرب بِحذافيرها !
والدراسات التحليلية ، والأشياء التخيّلية ، وبناء نتائج على أوهام !

ومثل ما يُقال هنا ، وما ينتج من تلك الأحرف الأجنبية !
ماذا لو قُدِّم حرف على آخر ؟
كأن تُقدَّم صِفَة على صِفَة .. 
وماذا لو استبدلت تلك اللغة بِلغة أخرى ؟

ولماذا جُعِل وصف المفتوح على العالم ( e ) والمنغلِق ( i ) ؟
وهكذا .. في بقية الأحرف !
فليست ترمز لحقائق بل لأوهام !

كل هذا يدلّ على أنها خيالات وأوهام لا حقيقة لها ، وهي أقرب إلى طُرُق السَّحرة والمشعوذين منها إلى طرائق المسلمين . 

فكفى أيها الناس انخداعا بالغرب ، وانبهارا بحضارته .. 
وكَفى هزيمة نفسية ، تجعلنا نتقبّل ونتلقّى كل ما يأتي مِن الغرب . 

ليكن عندنا مِن صفاء الذهن وحُسن الْحِسّ وجودة الأذهان ما نقبل به النافع ، وندفع به الضار ، ونُلقِي بالأوهام جانبا !

والله المستعان .* 

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سؤال عن أشكال و صفات الملكين حينما يأتيان لسؤالك في القبر؟

* 
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم
شيخي الفاضل
اريد اسألك عن هذا الحديث
بارك الله فيك
هل تعرفون صفات الملكين حينما يأتيان لسؤالك في القبر؟

كلنا لا بد أن يفارق أهله وأحبته ورفاقه يوما ما ..
لكن مع من سنلتقي ؟؟؟

إليكم صفاتهما

عن ابن عباس في خبر الإسراء .
أن النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قال يا جبريل وما ذاك؟

قال : منكر ونكير يأتيان كل انسان من البشر حين يوضع في قبره وحيدا ..

فقلت: يا جبريل صفهما لي ..

قال: نعم من غير أن اذكر لك طولهما وعرضهما ..

ذكر ذلك منهما أفظع من ذلك ..
غير أن أصواتهما كالرعد
القاصف وأعينهما كالبرق
الخاطف ..

وأنيابهما كالصياصي لهب النار في أفواههما ومناخرهما ومسامعهما ..

ويكسحان الأرض باشعارهما ويحفران الأرض باظفارهما ..

مع كل واحد منهما عمود من حديد ..
لو اجتمع عليه من في الأرض ما حركوه ..
يأتيان الإنسان إذا وضع في قبره وترك وحيدا ..
يسلكان روحه في جسده بإذن الله تعالى ..
ثم يقعدانه في قبره فينتهرانه انتهارا يتقعقع منه عظامه وتزول أعضاؤه من
مفاصله ..
فيخر مغشيا عليه ثم يقعدانه فيقولان له ..

يا هذا ذهبت عنك الدنيا وافضيت إلى معادك فاخبرنا من ربك ؟ وما دينك ؟ ومن
> >نبيك ؟> >
فإن كان مؤمنا بالله لقنه الله حجته ..
فيقول :الله ربي، ونبيي محمد، وديني الاسلام ..
فينتهرانه عند ذلك انتهاراً يرى أن أوصاله تفرقت وعروقه قد تقطعت..

ويقولان له: ياهذا تثبت انظر ما تقول ..

فيثبته الله عنده بالقول الثابت
في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة
ويلقنه الأمان
ويدرأ عنه الفزع فلا يخافهما ...
فإذا فعل ذلك بعبده المؤمن استأنس إليهما وأقبل عليهما بالخصومة يخاصمهما ..
ويقول: تهددني كيما أشك في ربي وتريدان أن اتخذ غيره وليا ..
وأنا اشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وهو ربي وربكما ورب كل شيء ..
ونبيي محمد وديني الاسلام ؟ ثم ينتهرانه ويسألانه عن ذلك ...
فيقول: ربي الله فاطر السموات وا لأرض.. وإياه كنت أعبد ولم أشرك به شيئا ..
ولم أتخذ غيره أحدا ربا أفتريداني أن ترداني عن معرفة ربي وعبادتي اياه؟
نعم هو الله الذي لا اله الا هو ..
قال: فإذا قال ذلك ثلاث مرات مجاوبة لهما تواضعا له ..
حتى يستأنس إليهما انس ما كان في الدنيا الى أهل وده ويضحكان اليه ..
ويقولان له: صدقت وبررت اقّر الله عينيك وثبتك ابشر بالجنة وبكرامة الله
ثم يدفع عنه قبره هكذا وهكذا فيتسع عليه مد البصر ويفتحان له بابا الى الجنة

فيدخل عليه من روح
> >الجنة وطيب ريحها ونضرتها في قبره ما يتعرف به من كرامة الله تعالى ..
فاذا راى ذلك استيقن بالفوز فحمد الله,ثم يفرشان له فراشا من
استبراق الجنة ويضعان له مصباحا من نور عند راسه ومصباحا من نور عند ر جليه
يزهران في قبره
ثم تدخل عليه ريح أخرى فحين يشمها يغشاه النعاس فينام .
فيقولان له: ارقد رقدة العروس قرير العين لا خوف عليك ولا حزن ..
ثم يمثلان عمله الصالح في أحسن ما يرى من صورة ..

وأطيب ريح فيكون عند راسه ..
ويقولان: هذا عملك وكلامك الطيب قد مّثله الله لك في أحسن ما ترى من صورة ..

وأطيب ريح ليؤنسك في قبرك فلا تكون وحيدا ..

ويدرأ عنك هوام الارض وكل دابة وكل اذى فلا يخذلك في قبرك ..

ولا في شيء من مواطن القيامة حتى تدخل الجنة برحمة الله تعالى ..

فنم سعيدا طوبى لك وحسن مآب , ثم يسلمان عليه ويطيران عنه

والكافر
الله اعلم ما قد يحل به من عذاب الله
يا أحبتي ..
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب والابصار ثبت قلبي على دينك

اللهم انا نسالك الجنة ونستجير بك من النار
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات*

 
*الجواب :* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبارك الله فيك .

هذا الحديث في صفة الْمَلَكين حديث موضوع مكذوب على رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم ، لا يجوز تناقله ولا نَشْره ، وهو مما ينتشر على ألسنة بعض   الوعّاظ الذين لا عناية لهم بالحديث النبوي .

وأما سؤال الْمَلَكين ، فهو ثابت ، وكذلك أسماء الْمَلَكين ، وأنهما مُنكَر ونكير ، جاء به الْخَبَر . 
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : تسمية الملكين بمنكر ونكير فيه حديث بإسناد حسن مخرج في " الصحيحة " .

وصَحّ في الحديث أن المؤمن يُفتح له باب من الجنة ، وأنه يُمثّل له عمله   على هيئة رجل صالح حسن الوجه حسَن الثياب ، فيأنس بِعَمَلِه . 

روى الإمام أحمد من حديث البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه قال : 
خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنازة رجل من الأنصار ، فانتهينا إلى   القبر ولَمّا يُلْحَد ، فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجلسنا حوله ،   وكأن على رءوسنا الطير ، وفي يده عود ينكت في الأرض ، فرفع رأسه فقال :   استعيذوا بالله من عذاب القبر - مرتين أو ثلاثا - ثم قال : إن العبد المؤمن   إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة نزل إليه ملائكة من السماء   بِيضُ الوجوه كأن وجوههم الشمس ، معهم كفن من أكفان الجنة ، وحَنُوط من   حَنُوط الجنة ، حتى يجلسوا منه مَدّ البصر ، ثم يجئ ملك الموت عليه السلام   حتى يجلس عند رأسه فيقول : أيتها النفس الطيبة أخرجي إلى مغفرة من الله   ورضوان . قال : فتخرج تسيل كما تسيل القطرة مِنْ فِيّ السقاء ، فيأخذها ،   فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يأخذوها ، فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن   ، وفي ذلك الْحَنُوط ، ويخرج منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وُجِدَتْ على وجه الأرض  .  
قال : فيصعدون بها فلا يَمُرّون - يعنى بها - على ملأ من الملائكة إلا   قالوا : ما هذا الروح الطيب ؟ فيقولون : فلان بن فلان ، بأحسن أسمائه التي   كانوا يُسمّونه بها في الدنيا ، حتى يَنتهوا بها إلى السماء الدنيا ،   فَيَسْتَفْتِحون له فَيُفْتَح لهم ، فَيُشَيِّعُه من كل سماء مُقَرَّبُوها   إلى السماء التي تليها ، حتى يُنْتَهى به إلى السماء السابعة ، فيقول الله   عز وجل : اكتبوا كتاب عبدي في عليين ، وأعيدوه إلى الأرض ، فإني منها   خلقتهم ، وفيها أعيدهم ، ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى . 
قال : فَتُعَاد روحه في جسده ، فيأتيه ملكان فيُجْلِسانه ، فيقولان له : من   ربك ؟ فيقول : ربي الله ، فيقولان له : ما دينك ؟ فيقول : ديني الإسلام ،   فيقولان له : ما هذا الرجل الذي بُعِث فيكم ؟ فيقول : هو رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، فيقولان له : وما عِلْمُك ؟ فيقول : قرأت كتاب الله ،   فآمنت به وصَدَّقْتُ ، فيُنادى مُنادٍ في السماء : أنْ صَدَق عبدي ،   فافْرِشُوه من الجنة ، وألْبِسُوه من الجنة ، وافتحوا له بابا إلى الجنة .   قال : فيأتيه من رَوْحِها وطيبها ، ويُفْسَح له في قبره مَدّ بَصَرِه . 
قال : ويأتيه رجل حسن الوجه ، حسن الثياب ، طَيِّب الريح ، فيقول : أبشِر   بالذي يَسُرّك ، هذا يومك الذي كنت تُوعَد ، فيقول له : من أنت ؟ فوجهك   الوجه يجئ بالخير ، فيقول : أنا عملك الصالح ، فيقول : رب أقم الساعة حتى   أرجع إلى أهلي ومالي . 
قال : وإن العبد الكافر إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة ،   نَزَل إليه من السماء ملائكة سُود الوجوه ، معهم الْمُسُوح ، فيجلسون منه   مَدّ البصر ثم يجئ ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه ، فيقول : أيتها النفس   الخبيثة ، أخرجي إلى سخط من الله وغضب . 
قال : فَتَفَرَّق في جسده ، فينتزعها كما يُنْتَزَع السُّفُّود من الصوف   المبلول ، فيأخذها فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يجعلوها في   تلك المسوح ، ويخرج منها كأنْتَنِ رِيحِ جيفة وُجِدَتْ على وجه الأرض ،   فيصعدون بها ، فلا يَمُرُّون بها على ملأ من الملائكة إلاّ قالوا : ما هذا   الروح الخبيث ؟ فيقولون : فلان بن فلان ، بأقبحِ أسمائه التي كان يُسمَّى   بها في الدنيا حتى يُنْتَهى به إلى السماء الدنيا ، فَيُسْتَفْتَح له ،  فلا  يُفْتَح له ، ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا تُفَتَّحُ  لَهُمْ  أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ   الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ) ، فيقول الله عز وجل : اكتبوا كتابه في   سِجِّين في الأرض السُّفْلَى ، فتطرح روحه طَرْحاً ، ثم قرأ : (وَمَنْ   يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ   الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ) ، فتعاد روحه   في جسده ، ويأتيه ملكان ، فيجلسانه ، فيقولان له : من ربك ؟ فيقول : هاه   هاه لا أدري ، فيقولان له : ما دينك ؟ فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فيقولان   له : ما هذا الرجل الذي بُعِثَ فيكم ؟ فيقول : هاه هاه لا أدري ، فَيُنَادى   مُنادٍ من السماء أن كَذَب فأفْرِشُوا له من النار ، وافتحوا له بابا إلى   النار ، فيأتيه من حَرِّها وسمومها ، ويضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف فيه  أضلاعه  ، ويأتيه رجل قبيح الوجه ، قبيح الثياب ، مُنْتِن الرّيح ، فيقول :  أبشر  بالذي يسوؤك ، هذا يومك الذي كنت تُوعَد ، فيقول : من أنت ؟ فوجهك  الوجه  يجئ بالشرّ ، فيقول : أنا عملك الخبيث ، فيقول : رب لا تُقِم الساعة  . 
*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*هل يجوز التصويت لنصرة النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم*
*السؤال:*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

شيخنا الكريم 
جزاك الله عنا و عن المسلمين خير الجزاء 
شيخنا الفاضل 
انتشرت الكثير من الموضوعات التي من نوعيه 
انصر نبيك - صوت لنبيك .... الخ 
و هي عباره عن استفتاءات تطرحها بعض المواقع الاجنبيه حول اهم الشخصيات التي أثرت في تاريخ الشعوب و الامم 
فنجد من ضمن هذه الاستفتاءات نبينا الكريم - صلاوات ربي و سلامه عليه - و  يكون علي قائمة المرشحين في هذه الاستفتاءات و نجد ايضا امامه شخصيات عاديه  و في الاغلب تكون كافره و العياذ بالله من امثال دارون و شي جيفارا و  يوليوس قيصر ......

فهل يجوز شيخنا الفاضل مقارنه رسولنا الكريم صلي الله عليه و سلم - و الذي  زكاه المولي عز و جل من فوق سبع سماوات - مع تلك الشخصيات التي اتسمت  بالكفر ؟ 
و قد تجد في الاستفتاء مثلا ان الشخصيه الفائزه ستقوم احدي القنوات  الاجنبيه ( التي ترعي الاستفتاء ) بعمل برنامج عليه لنشر سيرته عليها فهل  هذا دافع كافي للتصويت في مثل هذه الاستفتاءات من باب نشر سيرة الحبيب  المصطفي صلي الله عليه و سلم بين اكبر عدد من المشاهدين أو القراء ؟
و هل يجوز المشاركة بدافع ان لا يكون ترتيب رسولنا الكريم متأخر بين هذه الشخصيات الكافره ؟ و هل هذا يعتبر من نصرته حقا ؟
و اود ان الفت انتباه حضراتكم ان مصداقية هذه المواقع قد تكون ضعيفه فمنهم  من يبحث عن تقدم في ترتيب الموقع عالميا و يستغل اصوات المسلمين في ذلك و  منهم من يسعي الي اظهار الحق فعلا و الله اعلم بالسرائر 

ارجو من سيادتكم تبيان هذا الحكم لان مثل هذه الموضوعات انتشرت بشده بين المنتديات و نود من حضرتكم معرفة الحق 

و جزاكم الله خيرا* 


*الجواب :* *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

من وجهة نظري أن هذا لا يصلح لِعدّة اعتبارات :
الأول : ما أشرتَ إليه – حفظك الله – مِن وضع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  مُقابِل أولئك الكَفَرة ، وقد تكون أصوات الكَفَرة أكثر فيُرفَع الكافر فوق  مَنْزِلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !
ولو قُدِّر أن يغلب على الظن غَلَبَة أصوات المسلمين ، فإن مُجرّد مقارنة أولئك بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل في باب النقص .. 
ألم تسمع قول الشاعر :
ألَم تَر أن السيف ينقص قَدْره *** إذا قيل إِن السيف أمضى من العصا ؟!

الثاني : ما يترتّب على ذلك من إبراز صورة غير صحيحة عن سيرته صلى الله  عليه وسلم ، فإن تلك القنوات لن ترجع إلى العلماء الموثوقين لمعرفة سيرته  صلى الله عليه وسلم وشمائله . 
بل قد تجمع ما صح وما لم يصِحّ ، وقد تعتمد على مصادر غربية ، مثل كِتابات المستشرقين ، التي يُدسّ فيها السم بالعسل !

الثالث : ما قد يُصاحب عرض سيرته أو بعضها من صور أو إعلانات قد تتخلّل ذلك البرنامج ، مما فيه إساءة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ونحن نعلم أن بعض القنوات قد تستضيف شيخ ثم تأتي بِفاصل إعلاني لا يمُتّ للحياء بِصِلَة ! 
فهل يُرضى ذلك لِطالب عِلْم فضلا عن أن يُرضى عنه لِسَيِّد ولد آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟

الرابع : أن يُمثَّل شَخْصه عليه الصلاة والسلام بمشاهِد تمثيلية ، وقد  خُذِل بعض المسلمين حتى مثَّل دَور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك جُرْم  مشهود !

وقد يُجوِّز بعض من لا عِلْم له تمثيل شخصه عليه الصلاة والسلام بحجّة معرفة سيرته !

والله المستعان . 
*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*تخصيص صفحة بالمنتديات للدعاء
**السؤال:*
*جزاكم الله خيرا.. لدي عدة أسئلة عن حكم الشرع فيما يلي:
1- نعلم أن دعوة المسلم لأخيه المسلم مستجابة (بظهر الغيب) ومن الطيب أيضاً  تقوية الإخوة بأن ندعو لهم ظاهراً وأمامهم فهذا شعور طيب، لكن ما الحكم في  اجتهاد إحدى الأخوات الطيبات وطلب ذلك من خلال إحدى المنتديات وقولها:
(أخواتي في الله، حث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلم أن يدعو لأخيه بظهر  الغيب ونحن هنا إن شاء الله أخوات مسلمات، ما رأيكن أخواتي أن نخصص هذه  الصفحة للدعاء بعضنا لبعض فقد تصادف أن تكون الدعوة في وقت مفتوح فيه أبواب  السماء أو أن تدعو لك أخت صالحة مستجابة الدعاء فإذا أردت دعوة لك بالزواج  أو بالوظيفة أو بالحمل أو بالشفاء أو النجاح أو الهداية أو حل مشكلتك ما  عليك إلا أن تذكري لنا إن رغبت مشكلتك وبماذا تريدين أن ندعو لك فإذا لقيت  أختا لي في الله تريد دعوة فسوف أدعو قائلة: ياااااااااارب ترزق  .......ب.... وكل من يدخل لازم يدعو لها وجزكم الله خيرا)انتهى. 
وصارت كل واحدة من الأخوات تكتب حاجتها في الدعاء، فترد عليها أخرى بالدعاء لها. فهل ذلك أفضل أم الدعاء في ظهر الغيب؟*


*الجواب :* *الحمد لله وحده، وبعد: 
فأشكر للأخت حرصها على معرفة أحكام دينها. 
وما ذكرته الأخت عن الطريقة المذكورة في سؤالها فإنها مخالفة للمنهج النبوي  في الدعاء بظهر الغيب، حيث إن استجابة الدعاء وقبوله والأجر عليه الوارد  في الحديث إذا كان بظهر الغيب ولم يطلع عليه أحد، وهذه الطريقة ليست من ظهر  الغيب حيث إن كل من دخلت هذه الصفحة وأرادت الدعاء تكتب دعاءها واسمها أو  رمزها فأصبح بهذا الدعاء علنيا، وقد يشوبه الرياء والسمعة، فضلاً عن  مخالفتها المنهج الشرعي. والله أعلم.
*
*الشيخ** عبد العزيز بن محمد بن حماد العمر*

----------

